# Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MelsBike (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

so jetzt hab ich es endlich mein Cube LTD CC, einfach ein Traum   

Stehe grad noch am Anfang meiner MTB-Karriere und
suche auf diesem Weg Leute die aus und rund um Nürnberg kommen, vielleicht finden sich mit der Zeit ein paar nette Leute zusammen für gemeinsame gern auch regelmäßige Touren, wäre doch klasse  

Also Jungs und Mädels, wer sich angesprochen fühlt ran an die Tasten und mir geschwind antworten  

Gruß
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (21. Oktober 2010)

Südschdadd = glohsschermverddl!!!


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2010)

bei mir war der Strom auch weg.


----------



## bob-o (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir war sowas von gar nüschd. Muss ja wenigstens einen Vorteil haben wenn man in der Innenstadt wohnt


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis die Lampe kommt. Ist ja jetzt schon viel zu dunkel wenn ich aus der Arbeit komme!


----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi MelsBike, son Cube LTD is was Feines  ..


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Beitrag ist schon älter.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2010)

auch mal was reinschreiben, damit ich den neuen Thread wiederfinde


----------



## killacat (22. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> auch mal was reinschreiben, damit ich den neuen Thread wiederfinde



Dito! 


Was ist eigentlich mit dem Forum los? Die Datenbank scheint grad gewaltigen Schluckauf zu haben!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2010)

das haben Datenbanken so an sich, dass sie das gelegentlich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ab morgen (Samstag 23.10.) wollen wir uns jeden Samstag um 13:00 Uhr am Haupteingang Tiergarten zum gemeinsamen "radeln" treffen. Geplant vorerst bis Weihnachten.

Dauer, so zwischen zwei und drei Stunden, km nach Lust und Laune, hm siehe km.

Da ich keine Lust habe jeden Samstag zu kommentieren (Sauwetter -> findet das Treffen statt), mein Vorschlag: kommt einfach vorbei wenn Ihr Lust habt. Sonst keiner da? Schei$$egal fahrt trotzdem ne Runde!

Ich werde sicherlich auch ab und zu da sein!

Gruss Martin


----------



## orchknurz (22. Oktober 2010)

werd's nicht bis 13:00 schaffen da ich bis ca. 12:20 in lauf arbeite..
also ca. 10min später
gruß flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab grade ein WP-Team angelegt, Teamname siehe meine Signatur. Ladet euch mal selbst ein, ich finde grade nix, wie ich selber weitere Teammitglieder da reinstecken kann.


----------



## killacat (23. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hab grade ein WP-Team angelegt, Teamname siehe meine Signatur. Ladet euch mal selbst ein, ich finde grade nix, wie ich selber weitere Teammitglieder da reinstecken kann.



WP-Team? Reinstecken?  Ich glaub ich kann grad nicht folgen, aber wenn ich nicht morgen ein 2010er Fluent testfahren würde, wäre ich dabei! Count me in fürs nächste mal! 

Die "Runde" war heut super!


----------



## orchknurz (23. Oktober 2010)

@Stefan wollte nicht mia dieses Team gründen ?
du musst nur Anfragen bestätigen falls welche kommen 

bei den Nürnberger Eisbrecher Teil III sind auch noch plätze frei


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> du musst nur Anfragen bestätigen falls welche kommen



Damit aber Anfragen kommen, müssen die Leute das auch wissen, dass sie sich jetzt anmelden können 

--

Morgen 10 Uhr am Hotel Forsthaus, das eine Ende des Tisches gestern abend ist mehr oder weniger vollzählig am Start zum Tour fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2010)

heute wer ne kleine Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Morgen 10 Uhr am Hotel Forsthaus, das eine Ende des Tisches gestern abend ist mehr oder weniger vollzählig am Start zum Tour fahren.



oder auch net bei dem Wetter #warmduscher.


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht wirds nachher zumindest von oben nicht mehr nass. Könnte man bissle am Buck rumhoppeln oder so........


----------



## orchknurz (24. Oktober 2010)

evtl. fahr ich Nachmittag 2-3h ab Lauf


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag (28.10.) - *NIGHTRIDE* am Haupteingang Tiergarten
Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr

Die übliche Runde (20-24km) bis Röthenbachklamm und zurück.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mithras (25. Oktober 2010)

Spätschicht .. :/


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag klingt gut. Mittwoch um die selbe Zeit an der Veste?


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstag klingt gut. Mittwoch um die selbe Zeit an der Veste?



Das klingt besser


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2010)

Markus, Björn und ich sind am Mittwoch auf alle Fälle am Start


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke ich schaffe es auch.

Bitte um Hardtail-freundliche Strecke, da mein Fully meint, 
eine Hinterradbremse wäre unnötig. 
Letzten Sonntag ging es noch mit ein paar mal pumpen 
und jetzt ist es beim Doktor.

@reo
Wo hab ich sowas nur schon mal gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2010)

was hast du schonmal gehört?


----------



## bob-o (26. Oktober 2010)

Hing das nicht mal mit einem gewissen Giant Glory zusammen


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. Oktober 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Hing das nicht mal mit einem gewissen Giant Glory zusammen



Die Bike-Marke hätte ich nicht mehr gewusst


----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2010)

Hinten bremsen zu können wird eh immer völlig überbewertet


----------



## laufcultur (26. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Markus, Björn und ich sind am Mittwoch auf alle Fälle am Start



Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch? und wenn ja wie lange und was?


----------



## benwo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab leider am Mittwoch keine Zeit, am Donnerstag eher auch nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2010)

Ahhhh, jetzt, bei dem Knoten-im-Kopf Nachmittag heute hat das nicht funktioniert 

Ne, war ein Demo ohne Bremse, Glory funktioniert einwandfrei 

Und was wir morgen abend fahren werden? Nachts sowieso nix wildes, werden wohl so 2 Stunden durch den Stadtwald, Cadolzburg, Pleikershof oder bischen Dillenberg.


----------



## laufcultur (26. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ahhhh, jetzt, bei dem Knoten-im-Kopf Nachmittag heute hat das nicht funktioniert
> 
> Ne, war ein Demo ohne Bremse, Glory funktioniert einwandfrei
> 
> Und was wir morgen abend fahren werden? Nachts sowieso nix wildes, werden wohl so 2 Stunden durch den Stadtwald, Cadolzburg, Pleikershof oder bischen Dillenberg.



Danke für die Info, dann fahre ich falls ihr nächste Woche wieder ab Stadtwald fahrt, mal mit.


----------



## orchknurz (26. Oktober 2010)

falls ich mal früher aus der Arbeit komme werde ich nachts auch wieder aktive Nightriden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob-o (27. Oktober 2010)

Achso, ich hätte gedacht es handle sich um das reo´sche Glory 

MTBlermus oder andere nicht Nightrider: Am Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr "BigBike" oder Trailrunde?


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich am Do Abend nicht schon richtung GK aufbreche gerne. 
Müsste mich heute, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.........Wetter müsste aber passen. Soll sogar bis 11° werden und trocken bleiben.......bis auf den Nebel


----------



## Conyo (27. Oktober 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Donnerstag (28.10.) - *NIGHTRIDE* am Haupteingang Tiergarten
> Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr
> 
> Die übliche Runde (20-24km) bis Röthenbachklamm und zurück.
> ...




Bin vorauss dabei.
Bringt jmd Tee mit  ???


----------



## Conyo (27. Oktober 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> falls ich mal früher aus der Arbeit komme werde ich nachts auch wieder aktive Nightriden



Hast Du ne Lampe, Flo?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Bin vorauss dabei.
> Bringt jmd Tee mit  ???



nee, aber was anderes wärmendes


----------



## Conyo (27. Oktober 2010)

Kein Alkohol bitte - ich bin am Freitag noch abgestürzt - das reicht für den Rest des Jahres  Über 30 regeneriert man einfach nicht mehr so schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Oktober 2010)

jaja: "nie wieder auch nur einen tropfen!"


----------



## bob-o (27. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Do Abend nicht schon richtung GK aufbreche gerne.
> Müsste mich heute, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.........Wetter müsste aber passen. Soll sogar bis 11° werden und trocken bleiben.......bis auf den Nebel



Ok, sag einfach bescheid, wenn du doch Zeit hast! Falls nicht viel Spaß am Geißkopf


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2010)

meine Lampe ist ja leider noch nicht da. Sonst wäre ich am Do wieder mit dabei...


----------



## orchknurz (27. Oktober 2010)

@Mia Tesla Nachbau


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2010)

Hattest du nicht mal so eine Big Bang?

Hat jemand hier aus dem Thread vor am WE am GK zu sein?
Oder ist hier am WE aktiv unterwegs? AM TAG!


----------



## Conyo (27. Oktober 2010)

Die BigBang war zu groß und wurde aus dem Straßenverkehr gezogen 
@orchk:.. ach stimmt - der Nachbau...


----------



## orchknurz (27. Oktober 2010)

die Big bang war der Hammer !
kurze ladezeit für 5std Flutlicht 
hatte vor nem Jahr meine Räder und das Zubehör wegen "Aufgabe" verkauft... 
kann dir ne neue bigbang für sehr günstig besorgen


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2010)

Termin Sonntag Vormittag ~10Uhr | RR-Runde Nbg->Fedd->Langenzenn->Emskirchen und zurück.

Hat wer Interesse?


----------



## Conyo (28. Oktober 2010)

RR: Klingt gut! Bin dabei!! - Wo Treffpunkt?

Heute werde ich wohl eher laufen gehen, schaffe es einfach nicht pünktlich zum Nightride!


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2010)

Treffpunkt hätte ich jetzt Opernhaus gesagt. Ist ja recht zentral.

Wegen Nightride heute..., magst wieder nicht mitfahren? Was wäre denn der passende Abflugzeitpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (28. Oktober 2010)

Muss meine Lampe glaub ich noch laden.

Veilleicht so viertel nach sieben oder so?

Opernhaus ist super. Da hab ich nur ein paar Minuten durch die Bronx.


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2010)

Die paar Minuten können wir auch noch warten. So schnell wird es nicht wieder hell. Also schön Akku laden


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2010)

eigentlich müssten wir doch erst am Montag fahren gehen, der Sonntag bringt keine Punkte...


----------



## Conyo (28. Oktober 2010)

Streber!
WiPo geht schon ein bisschen länger.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Termin Sonntag Vormittag ~10Uhr | RR-Runde Nbg->Fedd->Langenzenn->Emskirchen und zurück.
> 
> Hat wer Interesse?



Interesse schon, bei deiner Übersetzung auf'm Singlespeeder wird's wohl eher nix mit hinterherkommen


----------



## Conyo (29. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Interesse schon, bei deiner Übersetzung auf'm Singlespeeder wird's wohl eher nix mit hinterherkommen



Du hast doch gar keinen Renner, Stefan - oder?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich heut oder morgen nen Vorbau und anderen Lenker inkl. Bremshebel auftreiben kann bin ich auch dabei.....................mmmh halt stopp wie soll ich dann schalten.....

kriegt man Nbg irgendwo nen Singlespeed Adapter inkl. Kettenspanner für hinten?


Morgen MTB Tour? Heute noch Osternohe?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keinen Renner, Stefan - oder?



wenn das Langster vom S_P noch die Originalübersetzung hätte, wäre ich auch mit dem Stumpjumper mit dünnen Reifen mitgekommen. Mit 46-16 wird's aber eher stressig


----------



## S P (29. Oktober 2010)

SSP Kit -> evtl. Kiste?

Samstag-MTB Tour (bei Tageslicht) wäre ich dabei. Evtl. zum Moritzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn das Langster vom S_P noch die Originalübersetzung hätte, wäre ich auch mit dem Stumpjumper mit dünnen Reifen mitgekommen. Mit 46-16 wird's aber eher stressig



46-16 ist überhaupt nicht stressig. Fixe Ampelsprints sind da immer noch drin.

Die Runde schaut so aus:


----------



## orchknurz (29. Oktober 2010)

fährt nun jemand Rennrad am Wochenende ?
46-16 hab ich auch grad drauf und geht auch in der fränkischen vorwärts


----------



## mario1982 (29. Oktober 2010)

wollte Morgen Mtb fahren. Lass dein RR stehen und schwing dich aufs Mtb, ok!?!?!?


----------



## orchknurz (30. Oktober 2010)

naja den Renner fahr ich jetzt dann nimmer...
das Bike fast täglich- so ne letzte warme schöne runde wär schon schön


----------



## orchknurz (31. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Mario,
war gestern nicht online und zu platt...

wer fährt heute was ??


----------



## killacat (31. Oktober 2010)

Würde so ab 2 oder halb3 eine Runde drehen. Buck oder Steinbrüchlein. Anyone interested?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Oktober 2010)

Stbr klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Nur werden in der Schwarzachklamm viele Leute unterwegts sein.


----------



## killacat (31. Oktober 2010)

Joa, könnt sein, aber nachdem ich gestern nicht gefahren bin, muss ich unbedingt ne runde drehen.

Und meine neue Orka-Quietschetröte wird denen schon das Fürchten lehren!


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Oktober 2010)

14:30 am Parkplatz. 14:15 würde auch schon gehen


----------



## killacat (31. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> 14:30 am Parkplatz.



Perfekt! Kommst sonst noch jemand mit? Ich werd direkt mit dem Bike hinfahren...


----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2010)

das hätte grad gepasst... leider zu spontan 

geht morgen nochmal was in diese Richtung? ich käme dann aus Allersberg dazugestoßen, praktisch wäre ein Treffpunkt etwas weiter südlich, damit ich nicht so weit strampeln muss


----------



## bike_schrat (1. November 2010)

heute gibt's nochmal ne kleine steinbrüchleinrunde (trails fahren, also nicht 160mm+ und nicht trialbike). 12:30 uhr am parkplatz steinbrüchlein.


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2010)

zu spät... ich hab mich heute ein wenig durch die südöstlichen Wälder von Nürnberg führen lassen. Ziemlich cooles Gebiet da, da werde ich mich mal öfter ner Tour anschließen!


----------



## orchknurz (1. November 2010)

Nightride am Donnerstag ab Tiergarten..
jemand Lust ?


----------



## S P (1. November 2010)

Klingt gut. Aber schon wieder Tiergarten?


----------



## WürfelRadler (1. November 2010)

Steinbrüchlein wäre mal ganz nett.
Ich kann da aber nur bedingt führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2010)

Steinbrüchlein nachts? 
Oder Stadtwald


----------



## S P (1. November 2010)

Was ist an STB nachts den auszusetzen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2010)

nichts, aber 90% verwinkelte und wurzelige Trails sind nachts doch ziemlich spannend


----------



## S P (1. November 2010)

Dachte schon irgendwas "schlimmes".


----------



## Conyo (1. November 2010)

.. also ziemlich einschlägiges Argument ist das Bier am Ende der Tour in der Gaststätte beim Steinbrüchlein...


----------



## orchknurz (2. November 2010)

TG ist für viele gut zu erreichen...
steinbrüchlein geht auch... stadtwald sind halt für mich 43km Anfahrt mit der Karre....
schnaittach wär mal schön, aber ob ihr Nürnberger 20-30 mit dem Auto anreist ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2010)

conyo schrieb:


> .. Also ziemlich einschlägiges argument ist die weinschorle am ende der tour in der gaststätte beim steinbrüchlein...



..


----------



## S P (2. November 2010)

Habt's ihr euch jetzt auf einen Zeitpunkt/Ort geeinigt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2010)

Donnerstag hab ich wohl keine Zeit, muss ne Fox Float wieder öldicht machen  Freitag ist kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (2. November 2010)

Fahrt ihr morgen wieder Stadtwald?
Überlege noch 

Wetter.com zeigt auch ein paar Regentropfen


----------



## orchknurz (3. November 2010)

wetter soll schlechter werden...
werd heute ne kleine runde ab Lauf fahren...
jemand lust ?
werd's nicht vor 18:30 schaffen


----------



## Didi123 (3. November 2010)

Hat noch jemand Lust beim Winterpokal mitzumachen?
Im Team 'Noris IceRiders' (klick) ist noch ein Platz frei (evtl. auch zwei)...

Wer Lust hat einfach melden! 
Touren mit konkurrierenden Teams aus der Metropolregion sind nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## M_J_K (3. November 2010)

wann steigt die nexte runde?


----------



## S P (9. November 2010)

Ich setzte morgen Abend mal einen *Nightride *Termin an (weil das Wetter am Do eher mies wird).
Übliche Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr, Startpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten

Bitte Interesse bekunden, sonst fahre ich allein


----------



## K0nne (9. November 2010)

Bei den Strommasten oben lag eben ein umgestürzter Baum auf dem Weg. Aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (9. November 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setzte morgen Abend mal einen *Nightride *Termin an (weil das Wetter am Do eher mies wird).
> Übliche Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr, Startpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden, sonst fahre ich allein



Geht auch irgendwo anders?


----------



## S P (10. November 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Geht auch irgendwo anders?



Beim nächsten Mal gern. Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es wettertechnisch diese Woche nicht (mehr). Da bleibt heute und evtl. der Sonntag übrig.

Dann setzte doch für nächste Woche mal einen Termin im Stadtwald/Stb. an.


----------



## bike_schrat (10. November 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setzte morgen Abend mal einen *Nightride *Termin an (weil das Wetter am Do eher mies wird).
> Übliche Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr, Startpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden, sonst fahre ich allein



ja, interesse. dann bis heute abend an tg.


----------



## Conyo (10. November 2010)

Hab leider keine Zeit!


----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2010)

wenn nur endlich meine Lampe da wäre. Aber hoffe das es dieses Jahr dann noch zu einigen Nightrides kommen wird...


----------



## WürfelRadler (10. November 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setzte morgen Abend mal einen *Nightride *Termin an (weil das Wetter am Do eher mies wird).
> Übliche Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr, Startpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden, sonst fahre ich allein



Ich bin raus, habe heute mal ausgiebig Tageslicht genutzt


----------



## S P (10. November 2010)

Sehr weit sind wir nicht gekommen. 
Naja, zumindest einen Versuch war es wert. 

Wohl dem, der den überaus sonnigen Tag nutzen konnte...


----------



## chris84 (13. November 2010)

geht am Sonntag was? vorzugsweise etwas südlich von Nbg?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (15. November 2010)

ich wäre auch mal wieder bei einem Nightride dabei
Nachdem ich nach der Saison ganz schön am A.... war geht es jetz wieder besser.....
Bei mir ist immer noch Veste Fürth am Besten und über aussreichend Licht brauchen wir standesgemäß nicht zu reden 

Letztes Jahr war immer Donnerstags oder?


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. November 2010)

Ich peile mal Mittwoch für eine Runde an.
Uhrzeit müsten wir noch ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (15. November 2010)

Mittwoch klappt es bei mir nicht, mal sehen dann vielleicht nächste Woche...


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2010)

stimmt, wäre mal wieder schick, wenn du mitkommen würdest, dann können wir alle unsere Lampen zuhause lassen


----------



## Tingltanglbob (15. November 2010)

Naja die Steigerung von einer hellen Lampe sind 2....

Wenns Donnerstag klappen würde mit ner lockeren Runde wäre ich dabei, Mittwoch ist aber leider echt sch.... bei mir genauso wie morgen..... 
Hab zur Zeit Baustelle und Handwerker und so....


----------



## M_J_K (16. November 2010)

wie wäre dann mittwoch 19:00 Uhr veste und donnerstag ???


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. November 2010)

Treffpunkt Sonntag 11 Uhr an der Veste, bischen Tour fahren und danach Glühweintrinken beim Crossrennen


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2010)

endlich ist meine Lampe da fürs Nightriden und jetzt liegt überall Schnee!

War gestern nur kurz am alten Kanal testen...


----------



## EDA (29. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre öfter von Schmausenbuck aus über die Trails nach Bruck weiter entlang an der Klamm und dann über den Rücken von Nonnen-, Enten- und Moritzberg. Der Rücken der Berge markiert meine bisherige Grenze. Lohnt sich aus Eurer Sicht ein Abstecher weiter in richtung Happurg, etc. Falls ja könnte ihr mir Strecken empfehlen?
Danke vorab!


----------



## killacat (30. November 2010)

EDA schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aus Eurer Sicht ein Abstecher weiter in richtung Happurg, etc. Falls ja könnte ihr mir Strecken empfehlen?



Hey EDA,
lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Du meinst sicher bis nach Brunn? Kannst grob dem Anton Leidinger folgen. Bis Alfeld bin ich den schon gefahren. Kartenmaterial: UK 50. GPS track hab ich dafür jetzt keinen. Guck mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten. Rund um Happurg/Pommelsbrunn gibt's einige GPS-tracks, die man durchaus mal gefahren sein sollte.

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## EDA (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke! 
Kannst Du mir einschlägige Seiten nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (3. Dezember 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gps+track


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Dezember 2010)

killacat schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gps+track



geil, mit was hast du das gemacht ?????? das brauch ich für meine kollegen


----------



## Blackcycle (3. Dezember 2010)

Macht sich immer gut. 
Einfach auf die Seite gehen http://www.lmgtfy.com/
Suchbegriffe eingeben, Link erstellen lassen und weitergeben...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Dezember 2010)

merci


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit perfekt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  


TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/








. 

.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Dezember 2010)

Du hast noch es noch in 1-2 freds vergessen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2010)

melde mich hier auch mal wieder.

Kann man zurzeit eigentlich im Wald nähe Tiergarten fahren?
Ist mein erster Winter hier in NBG und mich juckt es unter den Fingern, will aufs Radl und fahren...


----------



## colombera (13. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment ist es ziemlich vereist, aber wenn wieder ein bischen Schnee fällt geht's bestimmt wieder.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2010)

colombera schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es ziemlich vereist, aber wenn wieder ein bischen Schnee fällt geht's bestimmt wieder.



Du meinst der Schnee macht das Eis griffiger?


----------



## colombera (14. Dezember 2010)

Muss schon so viel Schnee sein, dass das Eis nicht mehr durch kommt.


----------



## Bashorbadger (14. Dezember 2010)

hi zusammen,

hab ne ganz andere frage und zwar wo bekomm ich in der umgebung, kostengünstig an steinschlagschutzfolie?
Hab seit kurzem n neurad und will das großflächig bekleben.

Danke schon mal 

mfg 

Bashorbadger


----------



## S P (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei Polo gibt es Schutzfolie (200x300) für ~5. Oder alternativ bei einem beliebigen Werbefolienladen nachfragen.


----------



## octaner (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs (und natürlich auch Mädels, falls sich mal eins verirren  sollte) - hat jemand lust die Tage mal Snowboardfahren zu gehen  (Laubendorf, Entenberg, Schnaittach, Osternohe oder so)?

Greetz Micha


----------



## norman68 (25. Dezember 2010)

In Onohe war letzten Sonntag der Lift kaputt. Hatte sich ein Seil ausgehängt ob der wieder geht weis ich nicht.


----------



## merkt_p (17. Januar 2011)

Der Gute Vorsatz für 2011 -> weitermachen wie 2010!!

Deshalb treffen wir uns wieder jeden Samstag um 13:00 Uhr am Haupteingang Tiergarten.
Teilnehmerzahl witterungsbedingt stark schwankend, keine Guidegarantie!
(ihr werdet im Notfall sicherlich die Wege auch so finden)

Letztes Treffen am 26.03.!!

Gruss Martin


----------



## Florian (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Martin,
wart ihr gestern mit 3 MTBs auf der Straße zwischen Ebach und Benzendorf unterwegs?
Wenn ja, sind wir euch mit Rennrädern begegnet.
Ich war wohl zu schnell, aber meine Frau meint, dich erkannt zu haben.
Wenn du in der Gegend mal wieder unterwegs bist, sag bescheid - das ist für mich als neu-Laufer ja quasi ums Eck und ich suche immer lohnenswerte Wege in der näheren Umgebung!
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (22. Januar 2011)

*ATTENTION PLEASE: DER NÄCHSTE PIZZAPLAUDER STEHT AN!*
*
Freitag, 4. Februar 2011 um 19.00 Uhr* im *LÖNNEBERGA *(Uhlandstraße 21 in 90408 Nürnberg)

Ein Blick in die Karte: http://www.loenneberga-paradies.de/loe_lokal.html 

Schickt mir bitte ne PN, ob ihr dabei sein wollt, damit ich entsprechend reservieren kann !

Cheers, Mia


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## Conyo (23. Januar 2011)

das ist für alle, die nicht der Facebook-Gruppe fröhnen


----------



## K0nne (23. Januar 2011)

In der siehts momentan aber auch ziemlich tot aus


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2011)

und bei wem war gestern auch noch Bombenstimmung?


----------



## Mithras (4. Februar 2011)

hab auf den Knall gewartet... aber war nix zu hören...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Februar 2011)

Wurdest etwa auch evakuiert?


----------



## Mithras (5. Februar 2011)

das nicht, aber der Opa meinte mal, als Nürnberg bombardiert wurde hat man das dumpfe Grollen bis raus aufs Land gehört ...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Februar 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich Milano. Meiner einer wurde evakuiert. Zum Glück musste ich nicht in irgend so eine Turnhalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2011)

jo ich musste auch raus. Bin zu einem Kumpel in der Nordstadt. Da hörte ich aber dann auch keinen Knall


----------



## ulli! (16. Februar 2011)

evakuierung? was war denn?


----------



## actafool (16. Februar 2011)

http://www.einsatzinfo112.de/berichte/evakuierungsmasnahmen-beendet-bombe-entscharft/


----------



## K0nne (18. Februar 2011)

Am Schmausenbuck war die Forstwirtschaft unterwegs und hat einige Trails  derart umgepflügt, dass man richtig suchen muss, um die Strecke wieder  zu finden


----------



## OldSchool (18. Februar 2011)

K0nne schrieb:


> Am Schmausenbuck war die Forstwirtschaft unterwegs und hat einige Trails  derart umgepflügt, dass man richtig suchen muss, um die Strecke wieder  zu finden



Cooler Jackenstyle.


----------



## K0nne (19. Februar 2011)

Er fällt jedenfalls auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2011)

K0nne schrieb:


> Am Schmausenbuck war die Forstwirtschaft unterwegs und hat einige Trails  derart umgepflügt, dass man richtig suchen muss, um die Strecke wieder  zu finden



bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube das ich mich genau an dieser Stelle letztes WE auch verfranzt habe 

Schaut so aus, als ob die Bäume noch länger liegen werden.

Gibt es eigentlich bald wieder einen Nightride? Jetzt hätte ich eine gescheite Lampe


----------



## Conyo (10. März 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Und bald wird die Uhr umgestellt und es ist länger hell - hat sich also mal richtig gelohnt


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2011)

ich habe die Lampe ja schon seit letztem Oktober oder November, nur seitdem war ja kein Nightride mehr 

Gebraucht habe ich sie schon ab und an


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. März 2011)

Klar war seitdem wieder mal ein nightride 

nur postet hier keiner mehr 

Wenn einer mal nach Feierabend ne Runde am Buck bissle hupfen usw. will, einfach melden.
Muss das wieder üben, die Winterpause war zu lange, zumindest was das betrifft.


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2011)

wo macht ihr das dann aus?

Facebook habe ich nicht!


----------



## Conyo (10. März 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> wo macht ihr das dann aus?
> 
> Facebook habe ich nicht!



Zeit wirds


----------



## Conyo (10. März 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> wo macht ihr das dann aus?
> 
> Facebook habe ich nicht!



im BIKERS Forum auf Facebook - allerdings nur auf Einladung. Kein offenes Forum.


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2011)

> im BIKERS Forum auf Facebook



dann bin ich damit raus. Wenn hier wieder was geplant werden sollte, wäre ich gern mit dabei...


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2011)

Conyo schrieb:


> im BIKERS Forum auf Facebook



mal zur info: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,750111,00.html


----------



## chris84 (11. März 2011)

Facebook stinkt... 

Wenn ihr mal in südliche Richtung unterwegs seid, melden! dann käm ich auch mal raufgeradelt. Aber eher am WE, für ein Nightride wird das dann zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mal zur info: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,750111,00.html



...und das ist nicht der erste Artikel...........soll jeder selbst entscheiden.....


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2011)

richtig, ich für meinen Teil bin dagegen und werde nie einen Account haben im Web 2.0!


----------



## killacat (15. März 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ...und das ist nicht der erste Artikel...........soll jeder selbst entscheiden.....


Eigentlich wollt ich weniger Dein Posting als vielmehr Deine aktuelle Signatur kommentieren: 



chris84 schrieb:


> Facebook stinkt...


Grandioses Argument. 

Nein, im Ernst, eine gewisse Sensibilisierung sollte bei der Nutzung von FB & Co. bei einigen Nutzern noch erfolgen. O.g. Artikel wäre - wenn er denn gelesen wird - ein guter Einstieg. Das "Web 2.0" wie Milan0 es nennt, hat jedoch auch unbestrittene Vorteile, deretwegen man es IMHO nicht pauschal verdammen sollte.


----------



## chris84 (15. März 2011)

ich verdamme das Web 2.o keineswegs, ich hab auch keine Angst vor Datenkraken. Ich find nur Facebook dermaßen unübersichtlich und unbrauchbar, dass ich es praktisch nicht nutze... ein einfaches, klar strukturiertes Forum wie das hier mit klarer Zielgruppe und fertig.


----------



## chvomh (22. März 2011)

@MTBermLuS
was meinst du mit huepfen!?
fahre seit dem jahr wieder bike, laengere pause, und muesste wieder weng reinfinden.
kenn mich auch net so aus am buck,
meldst dich halt mal wennst nen hardtailerfahrenen newbee mit fritzz ´11 mitschleifen magst oder so


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. März 2011)

@Hüpfen
=bissle Springen Kicker und Co.(nicht die ganz dicken Dinger) 
Mal nach Feierabend so ab 16:30-17:00 bis ca. 19:00 (dunkel)
Oder eben mal mit Lampe bissel Trails abklappern, dann auch länger als 19:00.

Tempo normal moderat, wenns ums hüpfen geht auch nur von hier nach da fahren und bissl rumspielen. Da steht man auch mal bissle rum....eher ruhig also.

An sonsten halte ich jetzt nichts vom groß Pause machen


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2011)

ahhhh, hier ist er ja, der thread!

scheint aber recht tot zu sein. 

würde ja auch die facebook gruppe aufsuchen, wenns da nicht gefühlte 100.000.000...... ergebnisse bei "bikers forum" gäbe 

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## S P (30. Juni 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> ahhhh, hier ist er ja, der thread!
> 
> scheint aber recht tot zu sein.
> 
> ...



*hust* *staubwegwisch* oh, ein Besucher  
Die besagte Gruppe wirst du auch nicht finden, da "nicht öffentlich"


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2011)

ah der Lumpensammler 

Ja toll, dann würde ich gerne eingeladen werden in die Gruppe ;-DD

Oder ergibt sich hier vllt wieder was? (denke ich leider eher nicht -.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andialb (9. Juli 2011)

Servus,

wie siehts momentan so mit regelmäßigen MTB Tiergardenumpflügetreffs aus?

Wer hätte Lust so 2-3 mal pro Woche mal ne Runde zu radln? (sowas wie Brunner Berg / Moritzberg etc,)

Also wer Lust hätte einfach hier mal posten.

Bis denn,
Andi


----------



## K0nne (10. Juli 2011)

Nachdem meine Prüfung morgen vorüber ist, bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## S P (17. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## killacat (17. Juli 2011)

S P schrieb:


> .



Er hat's tatsächlich getan... Es könnten ja Dank des unbeständigen Wetters am ... mal wieder weniger als 40 Biker auf der Matte stehen.


----------



## S P (17. Juli 2011)

YES! Totgeglaubte leben bekanntlich länger.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn man dem Kalender glauben schenkt, ist´s die Woche aber Mittwoch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. Juli 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Kalender glauben schenkt, ist´s die Woche aber Mittwoch ;-)



Oh! Stimmt, hast recht... Hoffentlich ein Fehler im Kalender, sonst würde es ja nicht "Dienstagstreff" heißen.


----------



## merkt_p (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

da es sich am DIENSTAG um einen Treff der Radler vom DAV handelt (Mitgliedschaft bei regelmäsigem Mitfahren Pflicht) und wie bereits ein paar Beiträge vorher schon vermerkt das Intersse momentan sehr groß ist, bitte ich diesen Treff hier nicht zu bewerben!

Bis dann...


----------



## orchknurz (27. Juli 2011)

WOW das Forum ist echt sehr eingeschlafen...


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juli 2011)

Geht jetzt wohl alles über Facebook.  :kotz:


----------



## josef__ (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo, nach sehr langer Pause würde ich gerne mal wieder MTB fahren.  Leider siehts mit der Kondition so schlecht aus das ich wohl erstmal  alleine trainieren muss. Das Problem ist das ich nur rund um den  Tiergarten Strecken kenne die total langweilig sind da meistens  Hauptwege. Deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn mir Jemand von  irgendeiner Tour rund um den Tiergarten die GPS Daten schicken könnte  die ich dann Nachfahren kann. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## orchknurz (29. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geht jetzt wohl alles über Facebook.  :kotz:


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Facebook stinkt...


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juli 2011)

Nur weil die Stammbesatzung hier zu fratzenbuch gewechselt hat muss der fred ja nicht einschlafen......

macht halt mal was aus. 

Ich bin nicht bei fb. Werde wohl morgen oder Sonntag bissle ne Runde drehen, Buck oder Steinbrüchlein.

Wenn einer will.......


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2011)

Ich komm derzeit leider nicht viel zum Biken.

Will das WE aber mal wieder in der Klamm bisschen rumcruisen. Mal schauen was das Wetter bringt.


----------



## S P (31. August 2011)

Wie ist den die allgemeine Licht auf dem Kopf bzw. auf dem Lenker Situation? Ich frage zwecks Nightrides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2011)

vorhanden!


----------



## S P (31. August 2011)

@Milan0 - Gut zu wissen! 

Ich probiere mein Glück im Nämbercher lokal IBC Thread:
*
Restekiste -> Reifen, die weg müssen.* Brauche wieder Platz im Keller.

1x Schwalbe Fat Albert, 26x2.4er, Front, Triple Compound, falt, ca. 70% -> 10 EUR
1x Schwalbe Fat Albert, 26x2.35, Uni, Snake Skin, falt, ca. 40% -> 5 EUR
1x Schwalbe Fat Albert, 26x2.25, Uni, Performance, falt, ca. 40%-> 5 EUR
1x Schwalbe Big Betty, 26x2.4er, Uni, OCR, draht, ca. 90%-> 10 EUR
1x Schwalbe Big Betty, 26x2.4er, Uni, OCR, draht, ca. 80% -> 10 EUR
2x Specialized Eskar, 26x2.30, Uni, 2Bliss, falt, ca. 95% -> 10 EUR pro Reifen

Vielleicht braucht der/die eine oder andere noch ein Reifen Schnäppchen.


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2011)

40% vom Profil übrig oder abgefahren?


----------



## S P (31. August 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 40% vom Profil übrig oder abgefahren?



Bezogen auf "noch vorhanden".


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2011)

> 1x Schwalbe Fat Albert, 26x2.25, Uni, Performance, falt, ca. 40%-> 5 EUR



den nehm ich. Will was testen


----------



## S P (31. August 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> den nehm ich. Will was testen



Okay, ist für dich reserviert.


----------



## S P (1. September 2011)

Kleine Trail-Runde heute Abend ab 18Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

zu 90% bin ich dabei

Wie lange ist klein?


----------



## S P (1. September 2011)

"klein" bedeutet ca. 1 Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

Ja bin dabei. Den Parkplatz finde ich auch.


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

Also ich roll langsam los. Bis gleich


----------



## S P (1. September 2011)

Schee woars!


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2011)

Ja und das Katapult schaffe ich demnächst ohne Rolle rückwärts


----------



## S P (2. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja und das Katapult schaffe ich demnächst ohne Rolle rückwärts



Ist ja gerade noch mal gut gegangen.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2011)

Scho.

Am WE habe ich jetzt doch keine Zeit. Mache ne Radtour mit Freundin Richtung Bamberg / Kulmbach.

Aber Donnerstags 18:00 - 18:30 können wir fest machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. September 2011)

Okay, dann halten wir den Donnerstag mal fest.


----------



## chvomh (2. September 2011)

was fahrt ihr? feieramndrunde oder ?
tempo? kann man sich anschließen?
warte nur noch auf mein schaltauge, war schon 4 wochen nimmer biken, zu viel aerberd.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr?
> *mtb*
> feieramndrunde oder ?
> *ja, auch, manchmal im Dunkeln*
> ...



:d

@SP und Milan0

welchen Katapult?? Waren gestern übrigends auch im stbr unterwegs, nur erst ab 18:30


----------



## chvomh (2. September 2011)

mtb war mir klar 
nur in welche richtung halt, leicht, mittel hard 
yo, dann wart ich mal auf mei schaltauge und schau mal hier rein, ihr postet denke ich ja mal wieder, oder mehr im gesichtsbuch? weigere mich da anzumelden
bis denne


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2011)

was ich von Fratzenbuch halte steht in meiner Signatur...

leicht mittel hart? wie du das meinst kann jemand in meinem Alter wohl nicht mehr verstehen und ich spreche jetzt mal von mir...  
Touren zwischen 30 u. 70km, hoch wird gefahren und nicht geschoben, runter erst recht. Ein kleiner Hupfer darf schon mal sein. Pausen nur wenn es sein muss und wenn dann kurz.


----------



## chvomh (2. September 2011)

hoch is im nembercher raum ja nicht so ne aussage  is einzige is der moritzberg, soweit ich weis, und hoch kommt man immer, kommt nur drauf an wie langs dauern soll. und wie der aerberdsdoch war. (stukker)
nachts fahren, lupin steht auf brauch ich liste, oder was in der art.
naja, weich = helm, mittel = helm, hart = helm mit schoner
bis die dooch


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2011)

Also die Runde am letzten Do konnte man problemlos mit dem Hardtrail fahren. Eine Stelle habe ich getragen 

@MTBermLuS

Kein Plan wo das war, SP meinte nur unten katapultiert es dich voll raus!  musste ich dann gleich testen und hatte mein Gewicht "unten" nicht schnell genug nach vorn geworfen! Mein Rad hat es "katapultiert"


----------



## S P (5. September 2011)

@Andy: die angesprochene Senke kennst Du mit Sicherheit auch. Die ist auf der Wernloch Seite in der Nähe der Rastmöglichkeit.


----------



## chvomh (5. September 2011)

hab nen cube fritzz (erstes und letztes cube), und immernoch kein schaltauge
bis denne


----------



## S P (5. September 2011)

Die Tour wird immer so ausgelegt, dass jeder ohne Probleme mitkommt. Ob geschoben oder getragen ist doch wurschd. Hauptsache jeder hat seinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (5. September 2011)

jeah, des daucht mer


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. September 2011)

@sp 
weiß immernoch nicht was du für Senke meinst


----------



## S P (5. September 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @sp
> weiß immernoch nicht was du für Senke meinst



Das lässt sich auch blöde erklären. Der Trail ist aber spaßig. Vor allem das Ende, wenn man nicht darauf vorbereitet ist.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. September 2011)

ja stimmt, die tour war echt gut, auch wenn ich 2-3 mal getragen hab weil mir meine gesundheit dann doch ein bisschen was bedeutet 
aber bin sogar 2 passagen gefahren, die ich am tag vorher nicht gefahren bin als ich alleine unterwegs war...

ist morgen jemand beim dav am start? steinbrüchlein um 18 uhr liegt dort an...


----------



## S P (5. September 2011)

Ob es morgen klappt, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Hängt davon ab, wie zeitnah ich mein Hamsterrad verlassen kann.


----------



## DABAIKA (5. September 2011)

ja ich bin morgen mit dem dav im sb


----------



## TWIERTZ (6. September 2011)

Hallo,
hat mal jemand Lust Abends a weng an nightright zu fahren? Komme teils nicht zeitig aus der Arbeit und würde dann gerne an der Alten Veste noch ein wenig radln - Mittwoch und Freitag geht nicht. War heute Abend mal unterwegs und es ist schon schaurig allein im Wald! Zur Orientierung, ich bin männlich, 40 Jahre alt, fahr ein Canyon Torque Alpinist 2010 und hab Spass an technischen trails.

Um meine Beleuchtung müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen! Hab eine Lampe am Helm und eine am Lenker - geht super!


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2011)

Heute wird es wohl nichts bei mir. Hoffe doch das am Do das Wetter passt. Da ist es fest eingeplant.

Nightride wäre ich auch immer dabei


----------



## S P (6. September 2011)

War wieder eine nette Runde. Und wieder neue Trails kennen gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. September 2011)

Hätte besser auch in deiner Gruppe mitfahren sollen. Unsere war zwar nett, aber doch sehr gemütlich und ständig warten etc.

PS: Könnte sein, dass am Donnerstag noch ein Kumpel, der frisch mit dem biken angefangen hat zu uns stößt. Müsste dann seine erste Tour in den Nürnberger Wäldern sein. Hoffe er bringt ein bisschen Kondition mit


----------



## S P (6. September 2011)

Die Gruppenwahl ist manchmal etwas tricky. Wir waren heute z.B. schon sehr flott unterwegs. Heute hat die langhubigere Fraktion etwas gefehlt. Trotzdem war es sehr stimmig.

Wegen DoTag: Aktuell schauts wettertechnisch nicht so toll aus.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. September 2011)

Bei uns wars lustig: Fast ausschliesslich Fullys, aber die hälfte geschoben^^

Klar, wenns am DoTag wie aus Kübeln regnet is eh Kot...


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2011)

Kam mir ja fast bissle blöd vor.....also mich der Gruppe nicht angeschlossen zu haben.
Die war aber so groß 
Musste unbedingt Schwarzachklamm fahren, die zwar matschig, die Treppe aus diesen runden Holzstämmen rutschig aber spaßig.
Später viel das Licht der Wilma auf einen nackten Hintern im Gebüsch, weiß nicht wer mehr erschrocken ist, die oder ich


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Wetter für Donnerstag so anschaue, bereue ich es schon mir Gesternabend nicht die Zeit zum Biken genommen zu haben!

Mal schauen, Wetter wird ja eh meistens anders als vorhergesagt


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. September 2011)

Eben, erstens das und zweitens gibts kein schlechtes Wetter - nur schlechte Ausstattung. Was bei mir aber leider der Fall ist :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. September 2011)

Sodale, es ist soweit...wie wollen wir denn für heute Abend verbleiben? Is ja recht düster heute. Vielleicht nur ne "kleine" "Runde" am Brüchlein? Solangs nicht wie aus Kübeln regnet gehts ja eigentlich, was meint ihr?


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Ich wäre schon dabei.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. September 2011)

Yeah cool! Wollen wir einfach mal 18 Uhr am Parkplatz festhalten. Und wenn was dazwischen kommt einfach hier posten. Wenn ich um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit komm schau ich nochmal kurz hier rein und weiss dann Bescheid...


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Klar. Mache ich genauso. S P müsste auch kommen, muss noch meine Schulden bezahlen


----------



## S P (8. September 2011)

Puh, aber 18Uhr wird sau schwer zu schaffen. Von daher mit Vorbehalt.


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Von mir aus auch später, nehme meine Lampe diesmal mit...


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Schaut schon düster aus...

Ja oder Nein?


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

Also mir egal, ich mache mich fertig und roll los. Bin kurz nach 18:00 dann am Parkplatz...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. September 2011)

Auch am Start! Zwecks Helligkeit evtl. kürzere Tour...besser als gar nicht! Bis gleich...


----------



## S P (8. September 2011)

Arrggh... ich werde es leider nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2011)

War eine sehr geile Tour. Wettermäßig hat es gut hingehauen.

Leider liegt mein Tacho jetzt irgendwo im Wald rum...

/edit

Der Fat Albert macht sich richtig gut am Vorderrad. Dachte nicht das es so ein Unterschied ist...


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (11. September 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in Nürnberg und such nach Leuten, die mir die lokalen Trails zeigen können 

Ich fahr Freeride und vorwiegend bergab..dürfen ruhig auch schwere und größere Sachen dabei sein (;
Hab gehört am Tiergarten und an der Fürther Veste gibts was. War noch nie dort, würd das aber gern mal erkunden. Könnt ihr mir (wenns geheim is, per pm) kurz sagen, wo genau ich da hinmuss?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## S P (11. September 2011)

Servus! Es gibt hier einige nette Ecken. Weniger Berg ab als Berg auf/Berg  ab... Wie schauts mit deiner Kondition aus?


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (12. September 2011)

Passt, eigtl ganz fit (; Aber bevor ich mich überschätz, sag ich ma 500hm gehen locker, und ab da keine Ahnung, bin lang keine richtige Tour gefahren^^ wenn ich in den Griff beiß und die Schmerzen betäube geht sicher mehr


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2011)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus?

Gerne auch etwas später als Nightride! 

@S P 
Donnerstag 18:00 wieder fix?


----------



## S P (12. September 2011)

Einen Nightride wird es diese Woche wahrscheinlich schon geben. Und Donnerstag geht auch klar. Aber 18Uhr ist schon arg sportlich. Ich würde jetzt mal 18:30 Uhr vorschlagen, Hirnbirn mitnehmen, und bei Bedarf (Rückweg oder so) einsetzten.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2011)

18:30 ist ok. Machen wir fest.

Letzten Do musste ich bei der Heimfahrt auch schon mit der Hirnbirne aushelfen


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (12. September 2011)

bei mir gehts wohl meistens nur am wochenende, oder ausnahmsweise manchmal unter der woche. ich seh schon, ich schreib einfach hier spontan rein wenn ich kann oder kuck wann ihr fahrt. kann man sich da einfach anschließen? so ham wir das in eichstätt (wo ich studier...) auch immer gehalten. 

ride on und viel spaß heute abend! ich werd nich mitkommen, hab keine stirnlampe die an den helm passt..


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2011)

Klar kannst dich einfach anschließen. Heute Abend habe ich aber auch keine Zeit zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (14. September 2011)

Hab mir heute mal die Trails am Tierpark angeschaut.

An dieser Stelle mal ein fettes Dankeschön an die Erbauer 

Ride on


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2011)

So wie schaut es heute Abend jetzt aus?

Ich wäre 18:00 - 18:30 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## S P (15. September 2011)

18:30 Uhr am Stbl.... eher wirds bei mir nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2011)

ok. 18:00 wird mir auch zu knapp


----------



## S P (15. September 2011)

Schöner Nightride heute.  Bis zum nächsten Donnerstag! Treffpunkt wird zeitnah bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. September 2011)

wenn einer mal lust auf ne nachtwanderung hat...so ganz zufällig.......radln ist die nächsten 6 Wochen nicht. Wandern mit wilma auf dem Kopf, gibt bestimmt ein dummes bild ab.

ok scherz, kein mensch latscht im dunkeln durch den wald......am ende fall ich noch hin und mach die linke Hand auch kaputt oder so. Dann brauch ich hilfe beim aufs klo gehen 

so ein mist, bis der gips ab ist, ist winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. September 2011)

Was haste denn angestellt?  Und falls beide Hände beeinträchtigt sind, kannst du dir bestimmt einen Zivi halten.


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2011)

Ja war mal wieder sehr geil!

Nightride ist doch immer wieder was anderes.

Zivis sind doch sehr rar geworden in letzter Zeit


----------



## killacat (15. September 2011)

w.i.l.d.s.a.u. schrieb:


> (und wenn ihr mal ne helfende Hand beim schippen braucht, sagt Bescheid!!)



Ja super, ganz großes Kino. Lass dich bloß mit einem Spaten im Wald erwischen. Pass auf, dass Dir damit dann nicht der Scheitel gerade gezogen wird... 


Nein im Ernst. Lasst es einfach. Das Biker-Image ist schon schlecht genug, als dass man da noch mit formschönen Bauwerken im Wald nachhelfen müsste.



@SP & Milano: War top!


----------



## S P (15. September 2011)

Dann doch lieber "betreutes Wohnen"?  

Man sind wir schlecht... Gips ist immer blöde.


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2011)

Allerdings. Ich habe mir bisher noch nichts gebrochen, deswegen schür ich auch mitm Hardtrail überall runter. Kenne halt die Schmerzen noch nicht 

Spass beiseite, MTBermLus gute Besserung!


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2011)

S P schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber "betreutes Wohnen"?
> 
> Man sind wir schlecht... Gips ist immer blöde.



Du A.......

Nur rechte Hand. Allerdings tun links die Rippen mittlerweile mehr weh als nach dem Sturz am Samstag, so ist das Bewegen des linken Armes auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, vom tief Luft holen mal ganz abgesehen. Keine Ahnung was das auf einmal soll.......gestern wars eigentlich gut.

so jetzt wissters genau und könnt weiter lässtern, ich wünsch Euch auf alle Fälle Hals und Beinbruch.

@ SP 
dir vorallem erstes


----------



## S P (16. September 2011)

Na danke 

Alles halb so schlimm. Bei meine letzten Handgelenk Bruch habe auch gedacht, dass bewegt sich nie wieder wie vorher. Der Gips ist das eine, die starren Gelenke und verkürzten Sehnen danach das andere. Da sind sechs Wochen schon sehr optimistisch.


----------



## killacat (16. September 2011)

@MTBermLuS: Auch von mir gute Besserung & lass den Kopf nicht hängen!


----------



## WürfelRadler (16. September 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Du A.......
> 
> Nur rechte Hand. Allerdings tun links die Rippen mittlerweile mehr weh als nach dem Sturz am Samstag, so ist das Bewegen des linken Armes auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, vom tief Luft holen mal ganz abgesehen. Keine Ahnung was das auf einmal soll.......gestern wars eigentlich gut.
> 
> ...



@MTBermLuS,
Ne, ne, macht man so was? Manche kann man nicht alleine lassen! 

Jetzt hast du ja Zeit, dich bei Facebook anzumelden 


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2011)

Hat wer zufällig einen Big Apple in 28x2,35 in Nürnberg rumliegen?
Will mal testen, ob die bei meinem Stadtrad passen und dafür nicht gleich einen Neuen kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. September 2011)

Am Donnerstag wie üblich? Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Hirnbirn nicht vergessen!


----------



## orchknurz (21. September 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Du A.......
> 
> Nur rechte Hand. Allerdings tun links die Rippen mittlerweile mehr weh als nach dem Sturz am Samstag, so ist das Bewegen des linken Armes auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, vom tief Luft holen mal ganz abgesehen. Keine Ahnung was das auf einmal soll.......gestern wars eigentlich gut.
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede.... bei mir ists auch die rechte hand und links die rippen, is das jetzt wohl mode ???... erst im nächsten august kommt  die platte und schrauben aus meinem arm...     gute besserung


----------



## Milan0 (21. September 2011)

Jo, wie üblich


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. September 2011)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.... bei mir ists auch die rechte hand und links die rippen, is das jetzt wohl mode ???... erst im nächsten august kommt  die platte und schrauben aus meinem arm...     gute besserung



Dir auch gute Besserung. Auch vom Rad gefallen ? Das muss an den Linkskurven liegen.


----------



## orchknurz (21. September 2011)

danke   ich bin doch aufs westernreiten umgestiegen... der sattel hatte sich gelöst   sobald ich den gips los bin werd ich wieder aufs rad steigen..  cheers, flo


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2011)

18:30 am Steinbrüchlein. Akku ist aufgeladen


----------



## killacat (22. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Akku ist aufgeladen


Meiner (noch) nicht, aber dafür bin ich endlich mit neuen Schlappen unterwegs. Bis denne!


----------



## S P (22. September 2011)

Ich lasse derzeit auch noch die letzten Stromtierchen in die Zellen pressen.


----------



## S P (22. September 2011)

Schön war er...der DoTag-Nightfall-Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2011)

Ja war eine sehr schöne Runde. Danke an die 2 Helfer bei meinem Platten


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. September 2011)

gibts schon Pläne für's Wochenende? So. ne Runde okolieren?


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2011)

Sonntagnachmittag bei Tageslicht mal ans Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## S P (24. September 2011)

@Reo: Steht der Sonntag noch zur Debatte?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

seit ner viertelstunde nicht mehr, geh morgen ne Runde Klettern in die fränkische.

btw. nächstes Wochenende ist 3 Tage lang, irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## S P (24. September 2011)

Okay. Dann viel Spaß beim Klettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

das Wetter soll wohl die ganze nächste Woche noch halten incl. Wochenende. Wäre mal ein Plan, zumindest Samstag/Sonntag Bischofsmais anzugreifen. Der Schrat ist evtl. auch dabei (zumindest wollte er auch mal wieder hin )


----------



## S P (24. September 2011)

Nächstes WE ist schon verplant. Unter der Woche stünde zur Option.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

Do oder Freitag? Weil dann nehm ich Urlaub


----------



## S P (24. September 2011)

Das kann ich erst am Montag abklären.


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2011)

Habe heute bisschen früher Schluss gemacht und ne Runde bei Tageslicht gedreht. 
Bisschen verfranst aber war sau geil!

Langsam muss eine neue Gabel her! 

SID oder Reba?


----------



## S P (26. September 2011)

Eindeutig Reba.


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2011)

Ok, dann muss ich nurnoch die 20% Tage bei Stadler abwarten. So günstig wie sie dann wird, habe ich sie noch nirgends gefunden.

Wie schaut es Donnerstagabend diese Woche aus?


----------



## S P (27. September 2011)

Im Bikemarkt sind aktuell sehr günstige Rebas zu finden. Warum so viel Geld ausgeben?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (27. September 2011)

Donnerstag läuft! Aber leider ohne Licht :-/


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2011)

Die Gabel gibt es mit 20% Neu fÃ¼r 280â¬. Von daher sind mir 260â¬ fÃ¼r eine gebrauchte zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. September 2011)

Schon mal die http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/419164/cat/18 oder die http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/416433/cat/18 näher angeschaut?


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2011)

Ja beide gesehen. Aber auch schon etwas "älter"

Müsste nochmal nachmessen, ob mir die 160mm Schaftlänge ausreichen. Habe es gerade nicht im Kopf wie viel ich brauche.

Edit:

Also 160mm sind zu kurz. Brauche min. 190mm


----------



## S P (27. September 2011)

@gibsonlespaul

Wann willst du denn da starten? Eher wie 18:30 Uhr schaffe ich das nicht.

Send from my awesome Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. September 2011)

Ham uns gestern mim DAV um 17:30 getroffen, denke wir sind dann so um 17:45 gestartet. Sind gut durchgekommen ohne dass es zu dunkel geworden ist. So würde ich das auch ab Donnerstag machen wollen. 
Denke dann wird wohl nichts zusammen gehen. Später lohnt sich für uns unbelampten leider nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2011)

Ich werde es am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch nicht eher schaffen. Wäre Schade.

Evtl dann am WE mal bei Tageslicht zusammen rumkurven?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. September 2011)

Gerne! Das aber eher kurzfristig, weil ich auch am We arbeite. Zwar nie lange (max 3 Std.), aber dafür auch erst ab 13/14 Uhr :-/


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2011)

Können ja mal Sonntagnachmittag ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2011)

@S P

warst noch am Eckladen


----------



## S P (28. September 2011)

Nee, bin eben erst rein. Nächster Versuch morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. September 2011)

die Hindernisse am Buck werden ausgefallener. Jetzt gibts schon 200m Elektrozaun an der Stromschneise. Ideal zum mit dem Lenker einfädeln.


----------



## S P (28. September 2011)

Reo, jetzt lass doch die Schafe in Ruhe!


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. September 2011)

da sollen Schafe sein? Also heute war da nix.


----------



## S P (28. September 2011)

Die waren bis jetzt jedes Jahr da. Aber aufpassen!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMq8XS4LhE"]Thanks, Smokey!      - YouTube[/nomedia]!


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2011)

Geiles Video 

Heute um 18:30?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. September 2011)

um die Zeit mach ich das Internet mal wieder ein wenig toller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (29. September 2011)

Gute Idee, mach mal was gegen Facebookfakemails die ich seit 1 Woche kriege. 
5stück täglich. Landen zwar jetzt automatisch im Spam, nervt aber.

PS: Will auch wieder Rad fahren...........  das Mega fühlt sich schon einsam....

PSS: witziges Video


----------



## S P (29. September 2011)

Eine paar strategisch platzierte Load Balancer wären m.M.n. notwendiger. In der Rush Hour ist da selbst mit VDSL25 schnell Schluss mit lustig.

!8:30 wird angepeilt. Wieder Stbl, oder zur Abwechslung mal Buck?


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2011)

ach bleiben wir beim Altbewährtem. Kenne mich da jetzt langsam aus. Buck können wir mal für nächsten Do anpeilen, da dann mit neuer Gabel


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. September 2011)

Also ich könnte morgen flexibel und Sonntag arbeite ich von 13 bis 16 Uhr und könnte allerfrühestens (mit viel Glück) um 17 Uhr irgendwo sein um zu starten.

Denke ich fahr morgen einfach mal ne Runde Tiergarten...wenn jemand Lust hat...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. Oktober 2011)

Also, heute 17 Uhr Steinbrüchlein.

Ansonsten jeweils 17 Uhr:

Dienstag 4.10.
Donnerstag 6.10.

Treffpunkte Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten, je nach Lust und Laune. Tiergarten kennen wir uns eher weniger aus.
Sind bis jetzt zu zweit für den 4./6.10., aber das soll sich noch ändern 
Später geht leider nicht, da wir auf Licht verzichten wollen/MÜSSEN ;-))

Also wäre cool wenn noch jmd Lust hat...


----------



## DABAIKA (2. Oktober 2011)

ich werde heute um 14:15 am steinbrüchlein parklatz sein und die dav runde(mit schuttberg) vom dienstag fahren..wer lust hat ,bitte

volker


----------



## Milan0 (2. Oktober 2011)

bin um 17 uhr am steinbrüchlein


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2011)

und ich bin in Bischofsmais. Und morgen auch  Und bisher hält die Mavic 729


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (3. Oktober 2011)

Geile Runde wars gestern!!

Die nächste am Dienstag...


----------



## DABAIKA (3. Oktober 2011)

wie schauts denn heute aus mit steinbrüchlein? jmd lust so um 14:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (3. Oktober 2011)

muss leider arbeiten heute :-/


----------



## DABAIKA (3. Oktober 2011)

sach ma gibson kennen wir uns? dav dienstags runden


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (3. Oktober 2011)

kann schon gut sein...war dieses jahr allerdings nur 3 mal oder so dabei. letzten dienstag war ich z.B. dabei...bei der mittleren runde die anfangs sehr lahm begann und dann doch noch cool wurde


----------



## DABAIKA (3. Oktober 2011)

...zumindest (er)kenne ich dein bike glaub ich
gruss volker


----------



## DABAIKA (3. Oktober 2011)

danke,das haste mir ja auch gesagt nachm steinbruch beim zurückrollen


----------



## Milan0 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja war sehr geil gestern. Heute gehts Kilometer-Schruppen am Kanal lang. 

Dienstag bin ich um 5 auch am Start


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2011)

War eine schöne Runde gestern. 

Bilanz: 
In die Reba muss mehr Luft (Dämpferpumpe ist bestellt)
2x Platten hinten auf 2km Strecke!
1 kleine Delle in der hinteren Felge!


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie bist du mit der Reba zufrieden? Hat sich das Upgrade gelohnt?

Send from my awesome Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## orchknurz (6. Oktober 2011)

sobald meine knochen etwas zusammengewachsen sind werde ich auch mal wieder aufschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hat aufjedenfall gelohnt! Mal schauen wie sie sich mit mehr Druck macht, ist wirklich viel zu weich noch.

Heute Abend Nightride Tiergarten?


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2011)

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es heute bei mir nichts werden.

Send from my awesome Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schade. Mal schauen, ob ich dann nicht wieder ins Steinbrüchlein fahre. Tiergarten kenne ich mich noch viel zu wenig aus...

Hast jetzt eigentlich schon ein Winterbike?


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2011)

Zum Winterbike habe ich es leider auch noch nicht geschafft *schnauf*. 
Tiergarten wäre mal zu Abwechselung richtig geil. Wird aber nach der Prophezeiungen vom Wetterochs heute Abend eher ungemütlich.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja das Wetter schaut echt nicht gut aus. Denke ich werde es dann einfach spontan entscheiden...

Glaube der "Eckladen" hat immernoch das 4Gang Rad drinstehen


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2011)

Okay, dann checke ich den "Eckladen" nochmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2011)

19.00 Cafe Kraft


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist jetzt heute Abend was dazwischen gekommen. Wird nichts mit Biken heute.


----------



## Gohannes (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich würd mich euch auch mal gern anschließen beim biken.
Arbeite in Nürnberg und komm aus der Gegend von Neustadt Aisch. 
Hab gestern mein bike mal mitgenommen und war beim tiergarten unterwegs, war richtig geil.
Die Woche hab ich Spätschicht, aber vielleicht wirds nächste woche was...


----------



## orchknurz (7. Oktober 2011)

Gohannes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich würd mich euch auch mal gern anschließen beim biken.
> Arbeite in Nürnberg und komm aus der Gegend von Neustadt Aisch.
> Hab gestern mein bike mal mitgenommen und war beim tiergarten unterwegs, war richtig geil.
> Die Woche hab ich Spätschicht, aber vielleicht wirds nächste woche was...




die kommenden 2 Wochen habe ich auch früh/mittag zeit.... allerdings bin ich sehr langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs weil mein rechtes handgelenk vor 4 wochen komplett durch war.... 

cheers, flo


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch immer recht früh aus der Arbeit. Um bei Tageslicht ohne Lampe ne gemütliche Tour zu drehen reichts allemale. Am Tiergarten kenne dich noch aus Orchknurz, oder?

Könnte man mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## orchknurz (7. Oktober 2011)

am TG kenne ich jeden trail  
gestern hab ich den gips abgenommen und bin ohne stütze am radweg gefahren.... mit gips könnte  es im leichten offroad klappen ...


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2011)

Tiergarten wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei. Kenne mich da noch überhaupt nicht aus.

Gestern kam endlich die Dämpferpumpe. Muss ich die Tage eine Feinabstimmung machen.


----------



## killacat (7. Oktober 2011)

Servus Milan0,

kannst mir mal einen Link auf die Bezugsquelle Deiner Lampe schicken? Bin auch wieder im Lande & mich juckt's nach der ganzen Lauferei auch mal wieder in den Radlerwadler... 

Gruß


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe sie direkt aus China beim DX-Shop gekauft

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489

Die gibt es für ein bisschen mehr Geld jetzt aber auch auf Ebay oder deutsche Händler
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/ 
Gleich die mit Verlängerungskabel (Ist sogar das Nachfolgemodell)

oder Ebay
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb3a505af
Da brauchst dann aber noch ein Verlängerungskabel oder wieder verlängern lassen 

Verlängerungskabel
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MAGICSHINE-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19c871d886

Dachte aber du hast schon eine...


----------



## K0nne (10. Oktober 2011)

@ ochknurzhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=30105: wenn der gips einmal ab war, nützt das ding nichts mehr. ich habe das auch versucht, nachdem ich mir meinen gips vor 1 woche runter gerissen hatte. bei mir war es nur ein mittelhandknochen. jetzt gehts endlich wieder an den buck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2011)

K0nne schrieb:


> @ ochknurzhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=30105: wenn der gips einmal ab war, nützt das ding nichts mehr. ich habe das auch versucht, nachdem ich mir meinen gips vor 1 woche runter gerissen hatte. bei mir war es nur ein mittelhandknochen. jetzt gehts endlich wieder an den buck



da mein handgelenk durch eine platte und schrauben gestützt ist kann nicht sehr viel passieren... nur die bewegungen ohne gips z.b drehen des gelenks oder zu steiler winkel schmerzen und es wird alles wieder dick...daher lege ich ihn manchmal wieder an.... in 2 wochen hätte ich den gips glaub eh abnehmen dürfen... werd heute mal ne runde zwischen TG und Moritzberg drehen... denke gegen mittag

HALS UND BEINBRUCH 

 bis bald mal am Buck


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie schaut es diese Woche wieder Do Abend aus?

@S P
Hast jetzt mal das Winterrad angeschaut?


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2011)

Heute hätte ich Zeit für eine runde Buck. Donnerstag soll es wieder gut regnen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2011)

Do regen? Alles was ich bisher gehört hab war ab Donnerstag kühler aber sonnig.
Ich werd mit dem Björn am Donnerstag 18.30 am Buck fahren.

Wochenende Bischofsmais?


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2011)

Upss... regnet wohl doch nur morgen. Ich glaube, ich brauche eine härtere Feder...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2011)

Härtere Feder? Ist die 800er zu weich?


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute die 550x2.25 eingelegt. Beim Nachmessen des Kolbenhubes stellte sich heraus, dass er nicht wie angenommen 57mm beträgt, sondern nur 50mm.

Macht ergo ~131mm statt 150mm Federweg am Heck 
Daher brauchts dann eine 650er Feder, um weniger Hub wie zuvor mit 57mm berechnet bei 30% SAG zu nutzen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Vanilla RC noch eine Spur linearer als der ISX-4, leider auch mit 719g etwas schwerer.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du das sagst 

Do bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt 18:30 vorm Tiergarten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2011)

ne, oben am Löwensaal. Wir sind so faule Säcke, erst runterrollen und dann wieder den Berg rauf, das muss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ok bin ich dabei.


----------



## S P (12. Oktober 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ne, oben am Löwensaal. Wir sind so faule Säcke, erst runterrollen und dann wieder den Berg rauf, das muss nicht sein



Das sind gut und gern 80% der HM!!!


----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute leider raus. Samstag evtl. Fränkische...


----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2011)

War eine gemütliche flowige Runde. Auskennen tue ich mich da immer noch nicht


----------



## Tackleberry86 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde dreht nehmt mich mal mit bin erst seit 2 Wochen Nürnberger und brauche Auslauf DRINGEND


----------



## S P (16. Oktober 2011)

Gern. Buck bzw. Steinbrüchla sind bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tackleberry86 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nein eig. noch gar nix aber werds mal Google mapen  Hab bis jetz nur vom Tierpark gehört


----------



## S P (16. Oktober 2011)

Beide Ausgangspunkte (Tiergarten und der Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein) sind gute Ausgangspunkte für schöne Touren. Donnerstags finden fast regelmäßig abends ein Nightride statt. Dafür sollte man aber ausreichend Licht dabei haben, da mitunter bei völliger Dunkelheit gefahren wird.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2011)

@S P

Bist am Do wieder bei ner Runde Steinbrüchlein dabei?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. Oktober 2011)

Nur ich bin noch einer der letzten, die bei tageslicht fahren...welcher tag ist flexibel. Hab meistens so ab 16 Uhr Zeit. Ab da geht zwar auch nur ne kleine Runde, aber besser als gar nichts. 
Das mit dem Licht am Kopp wird noch ne Weile dauern...Dafür ist meine EInkaufsliste einfach zu lang^^


----------



## S P (16. Oktober 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S P
> 
> Bist am Do wieder bei ner Runde Steinbrüchlein dabei?



Versprechen kann ich das derzeit nicht. Liegt aber im Bereich des Möglichen!


----------



## Tackleberry86 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad schon mal meine Pico von Lupine durch den Wald gejagt aber dann wurds mir im Dunkeln doch zu komisch. Ganz ohne Orientierung  

Aber wenigstens a bissl Wald in der Großstadt 

Sagt mal bescheid wann ihr fahrt evtl. kann ich mich anschließen ...


----------



## S P (16. Oktober 2011)

Mit der Piko bist Du schon mal perfekt gerüstet. Merk dir den Donnerstag schon mal vor. Vermutlich gegen 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Bei Regen eher nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Oktober 2011)

bis Donnerstag sollte ich auch wieder fit sein.


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen möchte... 19Uhr Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Oktober 2011)

Damn. Jetzt bin ich schon joggen gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tackleberry86 (18. Oktober 2011)

Steht morgen 18:30 Steinbrüchlein noch ?
Bin top motiviert.


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2011)

@Milan0: tztztz... wärst nur mit gefahren. Schöne, schnelle Runde. 
@Tackleberry86: Donnerstag wäre es. Morgen wird es eher Katzen regnen.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also morgen 18:30 Steinbrüchlein ist vorgemerkt.

@Gibson

Evtl am Freitag oder Sonntagnachmittag bei Tageslicht?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=141600


----------



## Tackleberry86 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja Donnerstag klar hab mich nur im Wochentag geiirt 

Wo genau treffen wir uns da? Kenn mich ned aus am Steinbrüchlein...
Ich fahre ein weiß/blaues Ghost (zur identifizierung)

Bis morgen !


----------



## S P (19. Oktober 2011)

Direkt auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Von wo aus Nürnberg kommst du ca. 

Ich kann dich auch zum Parkplatz "hinführen". Fahre um ca. 18:00 in der Südstadt (Siemens) los


----------



## Tackleberry86 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohn in der Wodanstraße 50 also am Rand der Südstadt sozusagen


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt ja fast auf dem Weg. 

18:00 vor der Meistersingerhalle?


----------



## Tackleberry86 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja können wir machen bis dann 

Erkennungsmerkmal rote Rose in der linken Hand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2011)

Helle Lampe am Kopf 

Kurz nach 18:00 ist besser. Muss ja auch erst bis dahin fahren.


----------



## Tackleberry86 (20. Oktober 2011)

ja is mir auch lieber weil ich bis halb 6 Vorlesungen hab 

Meine Lampe is am Lenker aber auch scheiß hell 

Bis dann


----------



## Tackleberry86 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns einfach vor den Treppen


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2011)

Geht klar


----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2011)

Schee woars  Bis zum Nächsten Ride.

Und Danke für das !


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja war klasse. Auch von mir der Dank für das Bier.

Weißt ja was du das nächste Mal nicht vergessen darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2011)

Logo! Bierschulden sind Ehrenschulden.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2011)

War eigentlich auf die Kopfbedeckung von Tackleberry bezogen 

Aber das andere holen wir auch noch nach.


----------



## Tackleberry86 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja nich nur der Kopf die Kurbel, Schaltwerk, lange Hose und ordentliches Schuhwerk.
Wird alles dieses WE angegriffen aber nochmal danke für die gute Führung


----------



## Milan0 (2. November 2011)

So morgen ist wieder Do und ich bin fit. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## S P (2. November 2011)

Klingt gut. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit.


----------



## Milan0 (2. November 2011)

Geht klar. Wer will noch mit?


----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2011)

Also heute 18:30 Steinbrüchlein.

Gibt es eigentlich ein WP Team für hier? Oder sind alle schon zu "alt" um bei Kälte zu fahren


----------



## killacat (3. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein WP Team für hier? Oder sind alle schon zu "alt" um bei Kälte zu fahren



Nein - eher alt genug, um zu fahren, ohne dafür einen WP zu brauchen.


----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2011)

Ok. Bist dann heute dabei?


----------



## S P (3. November 2011)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht. So ein Mist!

Sorry

Sent from my MB525


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2011)

Jo hab ich gemerkt. Bin jetzt ne kleine Runde allein unterwegs gewesen. Wie wärs mitm Bierchen im Landbierparadies?


----------



## mario1982 (3. November 2011)

schade! haben extra bis 5 nach  gewartet. dachte es sind welche am start, ab tg...


----------



## Milan0 (4. November 2011)

In 5min wäre ich aber nicht vom Steinbrüchlein zum Tiergarten gekommen 

Muss schon sagen, hat was alleine im Dunkeln im Wald


----------



## killacat (8. November 2011)

Heute Abend um 7 geht eine Runde ab TG zusammen.


----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2011)

Jo bin dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

So ich führe meine Selbstgespräche hier weiter 

War eine sehr coole Tour gestern Abend. Können wir gerne wiederholen!


----------



## S P (9. November 2011)

Wenn mein Huf ab und abgeheilt ist, kann ich wieder mitspielen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2011)

btw. weil ich grade deine Verkaufsanzeige seh: nix mehr Fuchs für dein Pitch?


----------



## Deleted90713 (9. November 2011)

*Erster HalberHai-Nightride - Unterstützt von Supernova*

Supernova (www.supernova-lights.com) stellt für den ersten HalberHai-Nightride Bike-Lampen zur Verfügung. Und HalberHai führt euch über die nächtlichen Trails rund um den Schmausenbuck/Tiergarten.

Eine spannende Ausfahrt und gute Gelegenheit hochwertige Bikebeleuchtung selbst zu testen. Die Runde führt etwa 90 Minuten über Waldwege und Singletrails durch den Lorenzer Reichswald. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 6 begrenzt.


Zur Verfügung stehen folgende Lampen:
- Supernova Airstream (http://supernova-lights.com/de/produkte/airstream.html)
- Supernova M33 (http://supernova-lights.com/de/produkte/m33.html)
(Bitte gebt bei der Anmeldung euren Lampenwunsch an.)

Der Unkostenbeitrag beträgt 5.- Euro und beinhaltet eine Tagesmitgliedschaft bei HalberHai e.V.
(für Mitglieder 3.- Euro)

Kontakt und verbindliche Anmeldung bitte über Alexandra Dech: [email protected]
*

Wann steigt der Nightride:*
Montag 14.November 2011
18:45 Treffpunkt
19:00 Abfahrt
*
Wo treffen wir uns:*
KeckSport
Zerzabelshofer Hauptstraße 53
90480 Nürnberg

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kecksp...,3744042826028556217&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=0&iwloc=A


Vorrausetzungen:
Ihr solltet ein geländegängies Fahrrad, am besten ein Mountainbike besitzen. Gute Bikebeherrschung und Helm sind Pflicht. Eure Bekleidung sollte den Witterungsverhältnissen angepasst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. November 2011)

Soso, etz wird hier schon für Funtzeln beworben.



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> btw. weil ich grade deine Verkaufsanzeige seh: nix mehr Fuchs für dein Pitch?



War ein interessanter Versuch. Mal schauen, was ich als nächstes ausprobiere.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

> Mal schauen, was ich als nächstes ausprobiere.



Ich dein Rad, wenn du es sowieso nicht fahren kannst 
Wobei mit dem Kampfgewicht komme ich wahrscheinlich keine Berge mehr hoch.


----------



## S P (9. November 2011)

Also wenn ich die Berge hochkomme, dann kannst Du das sicher auch. Und so schwer ist der Bock nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

Das sagst du 

Schau das du wieder fit wirst


----------



## killacat (9. November 2011)

jbay schrieb:


> *Erster HalberHai-Nightride - Unterstützt von Supernova*


Brrr... Werbung wird hier gar nicht gerne gesehen.



jbay schrieb:


> Eine spannende Ausfahrt und gute Gelegenheit hochwertige Bikebeleuchtung selbst zu testen. Die Runde führt etwa 90 Minuten über Waldwege und Singletrails durch den Lorenzer Reichswald. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 6 begrenzt.


So ein Werbeaufriss hier und dann auf 6 Teilnehmer begrenzen? Na zum Glück ist das hier so ein elitärer Haufen, dass Du eh nicht mehr Biker erreichst. 




jbay schrieb:


> Der Unkostenbeitrag beträgt 5.- Euro und beinhaltet eine Tagesmitgliedschaft bei HalberHai e.V.
> (für Mitglieder 3.- Euro)


Wie jetzt, ihr wollt ernsthaft Geld verlangen, dafür dass man an einer Verkaufsveranstaltung für - mit Verlaub - ziemlich teuren Lämpchen teilnehmen darf? Nicht euer Ernst, oder? Sollte ich da auch über eine weitere Einnahmequelle nachdenken? Nightrides am Buck organisieren? Bisher machen wir das nämlich Gratis! Einmal die Woche. Ohne Voranmeldung. Lampen kann man halt nur solche angucken, die gerade samt Fahrer/in am Start sind: Lupine, Sigma, MyTinySun, Magicshine, sonstige Chinaböller...


Gruß & nichts für ungut,
der Joe


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2011)

Heute wieder 19 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2011)

So ich führe weiter meine Selbstgespräche 

Morgen 19:00 am Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2011)

Hat jemand Bock morgen bei Tageslicht eine Runde am Steinbrüchlein zu drehen?

Denke so das ich ab 13:00 Zeit habe


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2011)

So 4fach Post!

Da gestern keiner Bock und Zeit hatte, bin ich allein mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. 

Morgen wieder zur üblichen Zeit und Ort?

@S P

Bist du dann mal wieder dabei?


----------



## killacat (21. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder zur üblichen Zeit und Ort?



Same time, same station.


----------



## S P (21. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So 4fach Post!
> @S P
> 
> Bist du dann mal wieder dabei?



Versprechen kann ich nix. Habe diese Woche wieder einen straffen Zeitplan.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Ich glaub du musst einfach mal früher aufstehen, nicht nur am WE wenn es zum Biken geht, da darfst gern mal später los 

Habe mir gestern eine 2 China-Lampe bestellt. Vielleicht kommt die dieses Jahr noch zum Einsatz.


----------



## S P (22. November 2011)

Ausgedehnte Tageslicht-Touren machen einfach mehr Laune. Da kommt kein N8ride ran.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Wie war es eigentlich am Sonntag? Haben alle Speichen gehalten?

Würde da ja gern mal mit, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich das überhaupt fahren kann...


----------



## S P (22. November 2011)

Sonntag war richtig gut. 
0-3°C, Nebel+leichten Nieselregen zum Ende. Start war 09Uhr, Ende gegen 14Uhr.

Schön die Trails gerockt, keine Ausfälle am Mensch bzw. Bike . Die Tour ist auch mit einem HT fahrbar. Auch wenn es vermutlich anstrengender ist.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Klingt gut. Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn du nochmal sowas vorhast. Ich versuche es dann einzuplanen und mal mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum, suche gute Trails und Ausfahrten nahe Tiergarten und (wochenends) in der Hersbrucker Alp oder Fränkischen.

Seid Ihr am Donnerstag-Abend wieder am Start und könnt noch einen weiteren Mountainbiker vertragen?


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Hast du ein Licht?


----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

klar


----------



## S P (22. November 2011)

Ist es auch wirklich hell genug um bei Nacht Trails im Wald zu fahren?


----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

Yepp, die Lampe ist gut hell, und die Stirnlampe ist auch immer dabei.
Trelock LS 950


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Kenne die Lampe nicht. 

Wir treffen uns heute um 19:00 am Eingang vom Tiergarten. 
Donnerstag ist immer spontan, je nachdem wer Zeit und Lust gerade hat...


----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

Ich versuchs am Donnerstag, heute schaffe ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509768&highlight=Trelock+LS950

Laut diesem Thread ist deine Lampe aber meiner Meinung nach zu dunkel für Trails.

Wenn da die Rede von ±130 Lumen ist. 

Zum Vergleich: Meine Lampe hat abgedimmt ~300 Lumen und das ist mir meist zu wenig Licht. Volle Leistung hat sie ca. 900. Habe mir jetzt sogar noch eine 2 bestellt


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich will dich da nicht "dissen".

Es ist nur verdammt Dunkel im Wald auf den Trails, da braucht es schon ne Menge Licht, das du die einzelnen Wurzeln und Steine erkennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. November 2011)

Jetzt lass ihn doch erst mal mitfahren. Dann sehen wir ja, ob noch Potential für mehr Licht vorhanden ist, oder nicht.


----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

Großer Unterschied.
Obs reicht schauen wir dann, keine Sorge, warten braucht Ihr nicht : )


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Na klaro kann er mitfahren. Drehe am Do auch gern ne Runde mit ihm am Steinbrüchlein.

Tiergarten kenne ich mich einfach noch viel zu wenig mit aus.


----------



## jonnn (22. November 2011)

locker bleiben, bisher bin ich noch (fast) überall rauf-, durch- und runtergekommen.
Freue mich jedenfalls, wenn´s passt, auf eine schöne Runde.


----------



## S P (22. November 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

War eine schöne Runde gestern. Bisschen zuviel Schotterweganteil meiner Meinung nach, aber paar schöne Trails dabei gewesen.

Ich stell hier jetzt mal Donnerstag 19:00 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein in den Raum...


----------



## killacat (23. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich stell hier jetzt mal Donnerstag 19:00 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein in den Raum...



Klingt gut. Bin dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2011)

Super. 

@jonnn

Noch Interesse? Findest du zum Parkplatz oder sollen wir dich "mitnehmen"?


----------



## jonnn (24. November 2011)

Ich bin dabei, sofern mir arbeitsmäßig nichts dazwischenkommt (falls ich um 19:00 nicht da bin, wartet bitte nicht).

Den Parkplatz finde ich, bis später : )http://maps.google.com/maps?q=steinbrüchlein


----------



## S P (24. November 2011)

Wird zu knapp. Bin raus. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2011)

Schade das du es nicht geschafft hast. War eine schöne Runde. 

Haben lediglich auf den ersten Kilometern den Stefan verloren


----------



## S P (25. November 2011)

Hmpf... bin erst kurz vor Sieben Zuhause gewesen. Zu wievielt wart ihr? Übliche Runde?


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2011)

Anfangs 4 bevor es in die Trails reinging noch 3. Beim Bierchen danach wieder 4 

Übliche Runde.


----------



## killacat (25. November 2011)

Super Runde - wie üblich. Vielleicht schaut "der neue" sogar mal wieder vorbei! 

Gruß,
Joe


Heute Abend CM? Jemand dabei?


----------



## jonnn (25. November 2011)

Klar schaut er mal wieder vorbei; Eine schöne Strecke wars!
Dankeschön nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2011)

Cm?


----------



## S P (25. November 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Cm?



*C*ritical *M*ass


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2011)

ach so, dachte schon was wichtiges. FZB oder so.


----------



## S P (25. November 2011)

Das du schon wieder nur ans sau.... äh genießen denkst.


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2011)

Ich bin heute wie meistens wieder bei der CM dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2011)

Und war jemand gestern wieder unterwegs?

Ich komme diese Woche nicht zum Biken, da ich mein Rad erst wieder nach Sonntag fit machen muss 

Bin heute Abend, wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe, aber Bouldern...


----------



## S P (30. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und war jemand gestern wieder unterwegs?
> Ich komme diese Woche nicht zum Biken, da ich mein Rad erst wieder nach Sonntag fit machen muss







Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend, wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe, aber Bouldern...



Wo denn genau?


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2011)

Craft. Kumpels sind ab 17:00

Werde ich aber nicht ganz schaffen. Schaue das ich bis 18 Uhr da bin.

@S P

Ja war ne hammergeile Tour. Gerne wieder ohne Laub und Abflüge


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2011)

CK war auch mein Plan für heute abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2011)

Na dann sieht man sich ja heute Abend. Mal schauen wann ich hier aus der Arbeit komme...


----------



## S P (30. November 2011)

Habe heute leider andere Pläne, sonst hätte ich mir das gern angeschaut.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2011)

Samstag später Nachmittag


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

War schon sehr lustig. Die Kraft hat nur sehr nachgelassen gegen Ende


----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

STB anyone?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Würde gern, aber Rad ist noch nicht wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach so. Habt ihr die Kiste so derbe geschrottet am WE?


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Tour war top. Aber es gab auch einige Ausfälle. Und beinahe hätte ich an einer Klippe mein Pitch verloren....


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Du sagt es! 

Die "Bergrettung" ging aber problemlos 

@Killacat

Bestellung ist raus


----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

S P schrieb:


> Die Tour war top. Aber es gab auch einige Ausfälle. Und beinahe hätte ich an einer Klippe mein Pitch verloren....



Das gute Pitch!  Wäre schade drum gewesen...



Milan0 schrieb:


> @Killacat
> 
> Bestellung ist raus



1000 Dank, der Herr! 

Wasn nu passiert? Reba durchgeschlagen? Schaltwerk abgerissen? KB ruiniert?


PS: Hätten am Dienstag beinahe ein rotes Stumpi - allerdings samt Fahrer - verloren. Wollte unser lieber Herr K. doch tatsächlich an einer Klippe geradeaus fahren...


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Luft in Vorderbremse
Schaltzug Umwerfer gerissen
Schlauch im Hinterreifen muss wieder getauscht werden (Reserveschlauch hat falsches Ventil)
Schlauch im Vorderrad wieder ausrichten (Ventil kurz vorm abreisen)

Kettenblatt kontrollieren (böser Aufsetzer)


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2011)

killacat schrieb:


> PS: Hätten am Dienstag beinahe ein rotes Stumpi - allerdings samt Fahrer - verloren. Wollte unser lieber Herr K. doch tatsächlich an einer Klippe geradeaus fahren...



Rotes Stumpi? Herr K.? Steh grad auf'm Schlauch....


----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Luft in Vorderbremse
> Schaltzug Umwerfer gerissen
> Schlauch im Hinterreifen muss wieder getauscht werden (Reserveschlauch hat falsches Ventil)
> Schlauch im Vorderrad wieder ausrichten (Ventil kurz vorm abreisen)
> ...



Wie jetzt? Und das alles auf einer Tour? Respekt!




S P schrieb:


> Rotes Stumpi? Herr K.? Steh grad auf'm Schlauch....



Siehe PM.


----------



## jonnn (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
ist heut` Abend noch jemand am Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich falle aus. Mein Rad ist nicht fit. Hängt derzeit teilzerlegt am Montageständer.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2011)

Könnt mer ja über ein Bierchen im LaBiPa nachdenken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

Super... Jetzt schreiben se alle... Wo ich schon anderweitig verplant bin...


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2011)

Hättest ja mal was sagen können, oder?


----------



## jonnn (1. Dezember 2011)

... werde jetzt den Fürther Stadtwald unsicher machen.
Milan, alles Gute für dein Fahrrad und viel Spaß beim Bierchen


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Dezember 2011)

SO,

heute meine neues Bike geholt. Jetzt nur noch warme Klamotte besorgen und los gehts...

im hellen ohne Licht zumindest erst mal


----------



## killacat (1. Dezember 2011)

S P schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal was sagen können, oder?



Hab ich doch... Siehe heute morgen....


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Auf ein kurzes Bierchen hätte ich später evtl auch Zeit.

@jonnn

Danke, danke. So schlimm ist es auch nicht. Mir fehlt momentan nur etwas die Zeit dafür.

@Gipson

Glückwunsch! Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Bei mir dürfte demnächst eine zweite Lampe kommen. Kannst die dann evtl mal mitbenutzen


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein Cube Reaction SL Custom geworden 

Ja das wär super...muss mich eh erst mal rantasten mit der neuen Geo etc...


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
@killacat: vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal mit bierchen.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich mache über das WE mein Bike wieder fit. Je nach Wetter ist dann vielleicht am Sonntag noch ne kleine Runde drin.

Bierchen geht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2011)

Also würde morgen, je nach Wetterlage, so gegen 12-13 Uhr ne Runde drehen wollen.

Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## jonnn (5. Dezember 2011)

Salü, gibts denn morgen Abend ab Tiergarten eine Runde?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt schon. Mal abwarten


----------



## killacat (5. Dezember 2011)

Schau mer mal...


----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn nicht, kann man ja über ein Bierchen im LaBiPa nachdenken


----------



## killacat (6. Dezember 2011)

Ahm, vorweihnachtliche Verpflichtungen - ich falle vermutlich heute aus. Wollen wir Donnerstag anpeilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jo Donnerstag geht auch. Ich würde heute aber auch eine Runde drehen wollen.

Kenne mich jedoch am Tiergarten überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## killacat (6. Dezember 2011)

Also gut, um 7 am Tiergarten & im Anschluss vielleicht noch Linde oder LaBiPa...


----------



## jonnn (6. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei in der Gruppe?
Dann wär ich dabei


----------



## killacat (6. Dezember 2011)

Klar doch - komm einfach vorbei!


----------



## jonnn (6. Dezember 2011)

Yepp, bis denn!


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2011)

Tach. Was ist denn das/der/die sagenumwobene "LaBiPa"?


----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tach. Was ist denn das/der/die sagenumwobene "LaBiPa"?



Landbierparadies in der Wodanstraße


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2011)

zu geil


----------



## Milan0 (7. Dezember 2011)

War eine sehr chillige Runde gestern. Am Do darf wieder mehr getrailt werden 

LaBiPa war super!


----------



## jonnn (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin gestern auf dem Hinweg leider im Verkehr stecken geblieben 
Nächstes mal fahre ich gleich mit dem Fahrrad nach Nürnberg ...
War dann aber, verspätet, noch eine schön schlammige und gegen Ende eiskalte Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wir hatten bis 10 nach gewartet. Donnerstag ist 19:00 Uhr Steinbrüchlein angepeilt


----------



## jonnn (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch für`s Warten !
Am Donnerstag werde ich es leider nicht schaffen


----------



## M_J_K (8. Dezember 2011)

killacat schrieb:


> Das gute Pitch!  Wäre schade drum gewesen...
> 
> 
> PS: Hätten am Dienstag beinahe ein rotes Stumpi - allerdings samt Fahrer - verloren. Wollte unser lieber Herr K. doch tatsächlich an einer Klippe geradeaus fahren...


 

ach, da war doch sicher noch massig Platz 
-> das schöne am nightride ist, dass man nicht immer alles sieht


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Heute Abend 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal sehen, ob mein Bike bis 19Uhr wieder fit wird.


----------



## killacat (8. Dezember 2011)

Meines ist definitiv nicht fit. Brauch erst mal Flats, damit mir die Suppe nicht mehr in die Schuhe läuft. Dienstag war in dieser Hinsicht ungemütlich...


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist doch aber trockener als am Dienstag.

Besorge dir die. Preis- / Leistung top 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Pedale-Freestyle-Pedal-PD-M05/dp/B000NUJ4PE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323360789&sr=8-3"]XLC BMX Pedale BMX/Freestyle Pedal PD-M05: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Schienbeinschoner dann aber nicht vergessen 

@S P

Gabel wohl schon zerlegt?


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2011)

Die seite geht (bei mir) nicht


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Link angepasst.

Muss auch nicht Amazon sein. Gibt es anderswo auch billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir wird es doch nichts. Muss die Stadtschlampe richten


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist ja auch tote Hose. Ich schaffe es diese Woche leider nicht aufs Bike...

Wie wäre es Do mit nem Bierchen im LaBiPa?


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja auch tote Hose. Ich schaffe es diese Woche leider nicht aufs Bike...



Muss an der derzeitigen Witterung liegen. 



Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Do mit nem Bierchen im LaBiPa?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Stadtrad düse ich schon noch durch die Gegend. Muss derzeit noch viel für das Weihnachtswochenende erledigen.

Ok Donnerstag ist vorgemerkt. Uhrzeit? 20-21Uhr...


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mit dem Stadtrad düse ich schon noch durch die Gegend. Muss derzeit noch viel für das Weihnachtswochenende erledigen.
> 
> Ok Donnerstag ist vorgemerkt. Uhrzeit? 20-21Uhr...



Zeit klingt gut. Ort wie üblich? LaBiPa in der Wodan?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2011)

Jup.

Die Tage dürften die nächsten Teile für das Winterprojekt kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es morgen trocken ist, will ich ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein drehen. Uhrzeit so gegen 12.

Wer Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## S P (28. Dezember 2011)

Ab Freitag schaut es bei mir wieder besser aus.


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2011)

ich will auch mal mitfahren... aber wenn dann eher "abends" oder am WE (außer dieses^^)

Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt für dich abends?
Derzeit sind die Witterungsverhältnisse halt nicht so gut. Ich mache heute "nur" ne Testrunde.

Wenn keiner mitfährt bin ich schon früher unterwegs...


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi, naja ich hab fast immer um 15:00 Feierabend. Ich brauch, wenn ich mein zeug zusammen hab, ca. 45 min - 60 min nach Nbg. 

Grüße


----------



## mtbwue (30. Dezember 2011)

HiHo,
bin neu Nürnberger und würde mich mal gerne einer Tour/ einem Ausflug von euch anschliessen.
Wie ihr schon festgestellt habt, is es ja derzeit nicht so wirklich lecker im Wald.... egal.
Leider solls die nächsten Tage regnen + das ich viel arbeiten muss.

Wie schaut es denn z.B. am Freitag den 6.1. (Feiertag) mittags aus? (ich weis is noch lange hin und so^^)
Am liebsten in Nürnbergs süden, zB. rund ums Steinbrüchlein.

Der Ausflug sollte aber bitte nicht länger als 1-2std sein, da die Winterkondition nicht auf 100% is. Hauptsache schöne viele Singletrails.

Grüße mtbwue und immer Kette rechts.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mit Kette rechts kommst bei uns aber nicht weit 

Im Winter machen wir die Ausfahrten spontan vom Wetter abhängig. Hast ne Lampe für Nightrides?

@rebirth
müssen wir halt auch spontan was ausmachen. Derzeit nicht sehr freundlich das Wetter. 

@all
Heute Abend ist wieder CM. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## mtbwue (30. Dezember 2011)

@Milan0, ja dacht ich mir schon, dann werd ich mal weiter schaun, wann ihr euch verabredet und hoffen, das ich da frei hab und ob ich mich euch dann anschliessen kann/darf (wenn das für euch ok ist nen Fremdling mitzunehmen).
Ne habe keine Nightridefähige Lampe und würde das bei den rutschigen Verhältnissen im Wald, noch dazu wenn ich die Wege nicht kenne auch sein lassen.
Wo habt ihr eure Kette sonst, wenn nicht rechts?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2011)

Links 

Klar kannst du dich uns mal anschliessen. Tempo richtet sich immer nach dem Langsamsten...


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

Jaja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (30. Dezember 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Jaja.



Hrhr...


CM? Danke für die Erinnerung! Werde wohl vorbeischauen, wenn es nicht zu sehr schüttet.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Jaja.



Klar


----------



## mtbwue (30. Dezember 2011)

Ach das mit Kette rechts war nicht so gemeint. Sollte eher bla bla heisen 
Klar, wenn man zusammen ausfährt macht der langsamste das Tempo, man will doch zusammen Spaß haben.


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2011)

mtbwue schrieb:


> [...]
> Wo habt ihr eure Kette sonst, wenn nicht rechts?



In der Kettenführung!  Btw, hi und bis bald!


----------



## OldSchool (30. Dezember 2011)

mtbwue schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eure Kette sonst, wenn nicht rechts?



Kette rechts heißt großes Blatt und damit hohes Tempo. Ist aber ein alter Rennrad Spruch.


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoff das es sich besser fahren lässt wenn der boden erstmal gefrohren ist... Rüstet ihr (dann) auf Spikes um?


----------



## S P (31. Dezember 2011)

Wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis es Frost gibt. Von daher eher grobstollig und weniger Luftdruck


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2011)

hab heut von maxxis ardent/advantage auf fat albert gewechselt... bin gespannt obs besser taugt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Dezember 2011)

Spikes brauchts nur bei Eis. Auf gefrorenem Boden lässt es sich mit normalen Reifen super fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (2. Januar 2012)

Bin diese Woche wieder mal in Nürnberg und such noch ein paar Leute, an die ich mich ranhängen kann. Bin die letzte Zeit immer alleine am Tiergarten eine gemütliche Trail-Spiel-Runde gefahren.


----------



## mtbwue (2. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hab heut von maxxis ardent/advantage auf fat albert gewechselt... bin gespannt obs besser taugt.


 
Ich fahre seid ca.2 Jahren den Fat Albert und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, gerade wenns matschig/laubig/anspuchsvoller Boden. Zuvor bin ich auch 3,4 andere Reifen gefahren. Aber wie gesagt, der Fat´i gefällt mir schon seht gut.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich morgen gegen Mittag ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein drehen...


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2012)

Also wir fahren morgen um 12:30 ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein. wer will kann sich gerne anschliessen


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2012)

würd gern. aber um diese zeit arbeit ich


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also wir fahren morgen um 12:30 ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein. wer will kann sich gerne anschliessen



Ich schau mal vorbei, hab aber nur 2 Stunden Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Januar 2012)

Schöne Tour. Und wieder neue Dinge kennen gelernt. Die Waschmaschine hat gut zu tun.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2012)

Ja war klasse. War nur nicht ganz so fit wie sonst 
Meine Waschmaschine rödelt auch...


----------



## mtbwue (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich probiers nochmal . 
Würde gerne morgen am Freitag (Feiertag) ne schöne gemütliche Runde fahren.
Am liebsten rund ums Steinbrüchlein oder so, bzw. Nürnbergs Süden. Kenne mich aber net aus.
Start würde frühestens um 13 Uhr gehen.
Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand mitnimmt.
Grüße


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Januar 2012)

Wenns dir gemütlich reicht und das Wetter halbswegs mitspielt, können wir gerne ein paar Trails ums Steinbrüchlein abklappern. 
Bin allerdings verletzungspausenbedingt noch nicht so ganz fit und kann auch Bergab die Bremsen noch nicht offen lassen. Der Daumen will den Lenker noch nicht so richtig festhalten ohne weh zu tun und die Rippen spüre ich nach 90min fahren auch noch etwas.
Bist du also auf extrem technische Spielereien aus dann bin ich leider Falsche. 
Aber keine Angst, nix Waldautobahn, bissle was geht scho  
Lass dir halt Bergab dann den Vortritt.


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Wann wollt ihr denn los? WENN es nicht so schüttet wie gerade eben würd ich evtl mitfahren.


----------



## mtbwue (5. Januar 2012)

@MTBermLus. JIPPPIIIII! Klar machen wir das ganz gediegen, soll ja niemand zu schaden kommen und Du must natürlich auf deine Verletzung achten. Laut Wetterbericht solls zwar nicht super schön aber zumindest trocken sein (was mir für morgen reicht). 
Ich bin eh nicht so der Typ für extreme spielereien, eher so der Trailsurfer. Nur der Asphalt & Schotteranteil sollte möglichst gering gehalten sein und ab und an was Lustiges. Dann bin ich schon Glücklich.

Passt es bei Dir um 13 Uhr? (oder später) Wenn ja, wo treffen wir uns? Wenn am Steinbrüchlein, dann am Parkplatz gleich wenn man von der Hauptstraße runter fährt?
Ich fahr ein rotes Specialised Epic & grauen Helm.
Freu mich.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Januar 2012)

Halten wir mal 13:00 Parkplatz fest. Richtig, da wenn man von der Hauptstraße kommt und es auch zum Keller geht.
Orangefarbenes Bike und Jacke


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2012)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird. Für ne kleine Runde bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben...


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn es allerdings nach dem gleichen Gewitter aussieht wie gerade, mit Hagel und Co, bleibe ich auf der Couch


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Schreibt ihr noch ob ihr Fahrt? Hab ne Stunde anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwue (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahr in jedem Fall. Des bisschen Schneematsch da.
Werde dann um 13Uhr am Parkplatz/Steinbrüchlein sein.


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Kannst mir ne adresse fürs navi geben?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2012)

Die Wirtschaft da hat diese Adresse:

Am Steinbrüchlein 20
90455 Nürnberg


----------



## mtbwue (5. Januar 2012)

Parkplatz: N49 23.343 E11 06.637
Wirtschaft: N49 23.456 E11 06.658


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

na dann bis morgen


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Hey...  wie ist denn das wetter in nbg? Hier schüttet es... :/


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2012)

Bis eben hats das hier auch. Gerade aber "nur" starker Wind mit gelegentlichen Tröpfchen. Ich entscheide spontan, je nachdem wie es nachher ist und komme mit den Auto. Muss ich zumindest nicht im Regen heimfahren, sollte es wieder pissen.
Für dich als "Anreisenden" natürlich nicht so einfach....


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2012)

Sollte es jetzt nicht wieder regnen, bin ich um 13 Uhr am Paekplatz.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ne stunde fahrt. Müsst es dann wissen ob oder ob nicht. Ich muss mein zeug noch richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (6. Januar 2012)

Würde auch mitkommen. 

Fahe spätestens 12.30 los. Bis dahin sehen wir wie der Regen wird.

Regenradar sieht nicht so schlimm aus. Wetterochs sagt auch weniger Schauer im Verlauf des Tages.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2012)

Jetzt kommt sogar die Sonne raus. Bin dabei...


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Stimmt die adresse? Navi meckert


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2012)

Das Navi versucht warscheinlich dich von hinten rein zu schicken. Da war wohl früher mal ne Straße.

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=steinbr%C3%BCchlein+n%C3%BCrnberg&fb=1&gl=de&hq=steinbr%C3%BCchlein&hnear=0x479f57aeb5b61cd3:0xdd5daf85a98c21b7,N%C3%BCrnberg&cid=0,0,472291124248601855&ei=ltgGT5-CJITMsgbH7NGCDw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CA4Q_BI

Du musst von der Südwesttangente runter Richtung Worzeldorf, Abfahrt Kornburg, oben an der Ampel rechts Richtung Worzeldorf und die nächste gleich wieder rechts. Da ist aber ein weißes Schild "Steinbrüchlein"


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Bin schon in der stadt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2012)

in der Stadt? da warste falsch 

Hat ja aber noch geklappt


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2012)

War ne schöne Runde. War mal wieder cool mit mehreren Leuten zu fahren.


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Wann fahr mer denn mal wieder?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2012)

Bei den derzeitigen Wetteraussichten eher nicht so schnell wieder 

Am Do wieder LaBiPa?


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Wat? Heute schon draußen gewesen?  ...ist auch ab heute wieder besser gemeldet


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2012)

Ich muss noch ein paar Tage aussetzen. Dann bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## Höfbert (10. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre Samstag/Sonntag wieder mal in der Stadt...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2012)

Ja sehe ich auch grad. Bin aber mitm SSP in der Stadt unterwegs  evtl heute abend ne kleine Rennradrunde...

@S P
noch nicht fit? Bist am Do im LaBiPa dabei?


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> (...)
> @S P
> noch nicht fit? Bist am Do im LaBiPa dabei?



Nee, schön wärs. Bin gerade am Anfang meiner Antibiotika-Kur. 
Sehr hartnäckig!


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2012)

Hat dich ja dann richtig heftig erwischt. Gute Besserung!
Ich müsste noch nach Altdorf raus. Zug oder RR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

wieso kann ich "RR" nicht groß schreiben? 

TEST RR

Strange... jetzt gehts =)


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2012)

Dann ist ja alles klar...


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts bei dir denn am WE aus?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2012)

Mal schauen, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen...
Bei gutem Wetter ist ziemlich sicher ne Runde drin


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Ich wär dann mal dabei, solang du es nicht 5 min vorher verkündest


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen...
> Bei gutem Wetter ist ziemlich sicher ne Runde drin



Habe mir am Dienstagfrüh scheinbar ein Band oder so am Fuß gezerrt und seitdem ein Stechen beim Laufen.
Ist also ungewiss, ob ich ne Runde fahren kann...


----------



## rebirth (12. Januar 2012)

Oh das is kacke. Gute besserung an dieser stelle...


----------



## killacat (12. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe mir am Dienstagfrüh scheinbar ein Band oder so am Fuß gezerrt und seitdem ein Stechen beim Laufen.
> Ist also ungewiss, ob ich ne Runde fahren kann...



Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2012)

Danke. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes, ernstes.

Waren heute voll zu 2! im LaBiPa, war aber sehr interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2012)

Also bei mir wird es nichts mit Radfahren dieses WE. Dem Fuss geht es zwar besser, aber ich will nichts übertreiben.


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2012)

Schade - nicht mal morgen eine kleine Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2012)

werd jetzt mal Stumpi testen, mit neuer Sattelstütze  . Morgen wäre bischen Glory-bewegen angesagt


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2012)

Hast es doch noch von der Couch geschafft ;-) - in der Schwarzachklamm war ich auch lange nicht mehr. Mal abwarten, wie das Wetter morgen wird.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich schone noch meinen Fuß. Je nach Wetter am Do mal wieder nen Nightride?


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2012)

So um 1900 rum...


----------



## S P (15. Januar 2012)

Hast dir heute feinste, gefrorene Trails entgehen lassen.


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So um 1900 rum...



Wie lang fahrt ihr denn? 19:30 Start ist zu spät?


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2012)

Ja glaub ich dir. Wäre gern mit...

Die Runde wird ähnlich der letzten sein. Bisschen mehr Trailanteil...


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2012)

Also ich arbeit bis 1800, wird hslt sehr knapp bis 1900.. Ich würd aber gern mitgehen.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2012)

1930 wäre auch noch ok. Derzeit schaut es aber eher schlecht wettermäßig aus...


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2012)

Hm? Sollte doch wieder besser werden? Muss ich heute abend mal guggn..


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2012)

Also Wetter wird wohl nicht besser werden. Habe jetzt auch einen anderen Termin am Donnerstag.

Evtl wieder am WE oder nächste Woche...


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2012)

Shit... Naja ok.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht drehe ich kurzfristig morgen ne Runde, aber das bringt dir nichts. Kommt halt echt aufs Wetter an und das ist mit Regen / Schnee / Blitzeis bisher nicht gerade passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

jo stimmt schon


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

Und was sagen die anderen zu LaBiPa heut abend?


----------



## killacat (19. Januar 2012)

Nu, fahren können wie als Option ja wohl ausschließen. 
Wann?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich werf mal 20 Uhr in Raum


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2012)

Dachte, du hattest einen Termin?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

Habe ich auch. Aber bis 8 bin ich fertig...

Hat jemand ein Schlüssel zum anziehen von nem Konterring daheim?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Januar 2012)

Konterring? Wie sieht der denn aus bzw. wie heisst der passende Schlüssel denn?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

Das Ding was bei einem Fixie verhindert das sich das Ritzel löst. Von Parktool heißt es BBT-7


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2012)

Sieht aus wie ein werkzeug zum tretlager ein/ausbau..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwue (21. Januar 2012)

Eieiei, erst der nette Ausflug mit euch, dann ne Erkältung und nun hört es das schneien oder regnen nicht mehr auf.

Hoffe das der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage recht behält.
Dann würde ich zur Wochenmitte oder spätestens Ende nächster Woche wieder mein Baby besteigen wollen.


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2012)

mtbwue schrieb:


> mein Baby besteigen



reden wir noch vom radfahren?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir auch Donnerstag vorgemerkt...

Am Freitag ist auch wieder cm


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2012)

diese woche habe ich wieder um 15:00 aus.. könnt als mal mitfahren wenn das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## mtbwue (22. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag ginge bei mir höchstens wenn wir ca 10Uhr losfahren, muss um 1 wieder wo sein.
Und ja, wir reden vom biken, aber mein Bike is mein "Baby"


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2012)

Gehts nicht irgendwann abends bei euch? Bis februar hab ich noch (außer mittwochs) abends zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Januar 2012)

geht schon, bisher war das Wetter nicht so 100%ig nightride-tauglich


----------



## S P (22. Januar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> geht schon, bisher war das Wetter nicht so 100%ig nightride-tauglich



Ist ist aber regelmäßig abends dunkel geworden.


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2012)

löl  wo fahrt ihr denn eure nightrides? Steinb.?


----------



## killacat (22. Januar 2012)

Stb oder TG.


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2012)

Tg? Tierg..? Kenn mich net aus bei euch


----------



## killacat (22. Januar 2012)

Jup


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit freitag tg?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin für Donnerstag Steinbrüchlein  Freitag habe ich keine Zeit...


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ist ist aber regelmäßig abends dunkel geworden.



gut erkannt, Sherlock


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Fahrt ihr morgen am Tiergarten? Wettermäßig schaut es ja ganz gut aus...
Donnerstag fahre ich ziemlich sicher ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. Januar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> gut erkannt, Sherlock



Nur Spaß!


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2012)

Milan0 abends?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Klar muss ja tagsüber arbeiten


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2012)

ich muss endlich mal Housing-Kiste einbauen, werde ich wohl morgen un/oder Mittwoch machen. Deswegen ist auch mit CK Mittwochs eher schlecht.


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Klar muss ja tagsüber arbeiten



ok  sagst noch rechtzeitig bescheid ob, oder ob nicht?!


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Jup mach ich

@S P
die Swype Tastatur ist genial!


----------



## killacat (23. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> die Swype Tastatur ist genial!



Was hat dem bisher genutzt? Stock-Keyboard??


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Jup. Einmal an die Tastatur gewöhnt willst nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## S P (23. Januar 2012)

Nie mehr ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2012)

Was fürn handy?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2012)

Android 

Dreh jetzt noch ne probe Runde mit dem Fixie. Neue Reifen, neuer Lenker...


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2012)

apropos fixie.. hat jemand nen alten schleifer über? Ich brauch was von arbeit A nach arbeit B zu kommen, es darf aber keine angst haben alleine abgesperrt im freien zu übernachten


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2012)

Kommando zurück. Muss am Donnerstag Abend von der Arbeit aus weg


----------



## S P (24. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Android
> 
> Dreh jetzt noch ne probe Runde mit dem Fixie. Neue Reifen, neuer Lenker...



Hast schon bekommen? Was wiegt das gute Teil denn?

mobile post


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2012)

Viel! Aber leichter als mein anderes Stadtrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwue (24. Januar 2012)

Ok, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann fahrt ihr am Donnerstag am Nachmittag/Abend.
Dann werd ich mal am Vormittag weng alleine rumdüsen (wenn ich schonmal frei hab)

Würde dann gerne am Wochenende (tagsüber) mit euch wieder fahren.
Samstag auch Start am Vormittag und Sonntag noch flexibel.


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2012)

mtbwue schrieb:


> Samstag auch Start am Vormittag



Samstag könnt ich auch.

Fährt jemand außer Milan0 am Donnerstag?

*EDIT* Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus? Wir wären (evtl.) zu zweit am Start.


----------



## mtbwue (27. Januar 2012)

Also ich will morgen (Samstag) Vormittag richtung Schwarzachklamm fahren.
Wenn jemand um diese frühe Stunde auch fahren will. 
Um 10Uhr am Steinbrüchleinparkplatz. (Achtung! Wenn sich niemand hier meldet fahr ich direkt hin.)


----------



## killacat (27. Januar 2012)

CM irgend jemand heute Abend? Milan0?


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2012)

18 Uhr Theater, gell? 

mobile post


----------



## killacat (27. Januar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 18 Uhr Theater, gell?



Korrekt. Direkt vor dem Opernhaus.


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

mtbwue ich komm evtl zu zweit. ich sag dir noch bescheid hier.


----------



## jonnn (27. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ich wär morgen auch dabei


----------



## jonnn (27. Januar 2012)

Aber eins kann noch dazwischenkommen...
also wartet nicht, falls ich um zehn noch nicht da bin


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2012)

!0 Uhr Parkplatz? Puh, ich schau mal, ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Januar 2012)

Wegen CM...ich schau mal vorbei.


----------



## killacat (27. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön, man sieht sich!


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

was issn CM wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## killacat (27. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> was issn CM wenn ich mal fragen darf?



critical mass


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

hmm.. das hab ich doch schonma gehört *grübel*


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2012)

War kalt, aber gut.


----------



## killacat (27. Januar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> War kalt, aber gut.



Die Wanne läuft schon voll...


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2012)

Waahhhh, es geht doch nix über warme Füße.
Checkliste für das nächste Mal:
- "Hopfenblütentee" in ausreichender Menge
- Glühwein
- warme Schuhe


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

Wer kommt denn nun (sicher) morgen? Also ich ja, vielleicht sogar zu zweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Waahhhh, es geht doch nix über warme Füße.
> Checkliste für das nächste Mal:
> - "Hopfenblütentee" in ausreichender Menge
> - Glühwein
> - warme Schuhe



Hätte ich gewusst das du auch kommst, wäre mehr Bier im Rucksack gewesen 

War ne schöne Runde

Morgen früh wird es bei mir nichts werden mit MTB fahren


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

schade


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

Jonnn du hattest nicht zufällig ne autopanne aufm heimweg, oder?


----------



## jonnn (29. Januar 2012)

Jupp, riesen Qualmwolke, Motor überhitzt, das ganze Programm mit abschleppen und so... Immerhin wars kein Kolbenklemmer, obwohl ich das Ganze erst spät bemerkt habe.
Nächstes mal fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad.
Lagen denn als ich losgefahren bin noch irgendwelche Teile auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## S P (29. Januar 2012)

Autopanne? Wo ist das denn passiert?

Btw. ich konnte heute die Black Chili Contis mal im Schnee testen. Sagenhaft guter Grip. 

Was ich mit den Schwalbe da rumgeeiert wäre.  Nur gut, das kommende Woche die Trails schön einfrieren. Da könnte man ja einen N8ride wagen.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

kacke... ich bin noch vorbei gefahren und dacht das es das selbe auto war 

Nightride? Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> [...]
> Nightride? Wann?



Mal schauen, was die üblichen Verdächtigen dazu sagen.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2012)

aalso dienstag hätt ich etwas eher zeit, donnerstag und freitag erst ab 19:30


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2012)

Nightride klingt gut. Dienstag 19:00?


----------



## jonnn (30. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> kacke... ich bin noch vorbei gefahren und dacht das es das selbe auto war
> 
> War halb so wild, ein Freund wohnte um die Ecke und hat mich abgeschleppt


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2012)

viel Spass beim Glatteis


----------



## S P (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dienstag 19:00?



Ich hab momentan nur eine Lampe, die zweite ist verreckt, aber ich wär dabei.

Jonnn? Wie siehts bei dir aus?

*EDIT* ****... Hab leider keine Zeit, hab nen Geburtstag vergessen.. :-(


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was die üblichen Verdächtigen dazu sagen.



Und was sprechen die?


----------



## jonnn (31. Januar 2012)

Heute bin ich nicht dabei ... Saunaabend : )
Sonst aber gern wieder.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre heute ne Runde. Wer will mit?

Würde gern mal wieder am Tiergarten fahren, aber da kenne ich mich alleine nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2012)

Hey. Wie wäre es mit ner Session am Samstag? 

@Wolfi: Könntest du auch ne Tagestour planen bei euch? Die "Sander" hätten Interesse. Vielleicht könnt man ja was ausmachen mit denen aus der Fränkischen!?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2012)

Heute 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2012)

War ne richtig schöne Runde! Mit -7.2 Grad auch nicht zu kalt 

Der Fat Albert ist bisschen überfordert bei den Verhältnissen...


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2012)

War echt gut!


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2012)

ist die tage noch was angedacht? ich möchte die -10° geniesen


----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2012)

Bei mir eher nicht.


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2012)

Moin. Jemand bock heute nachmittag auf ne runde im tiergarten / steinbrüchlein? Bisher sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## S P (4. Februar 2012)

Keine Zeit heute. Muss heute arbeiten.

mobile post


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2012)

14:00 am tiergarten falls jemand lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Sorry für doppelpost!  ..kommt diesen samstag ab 14/15 uhr was zusammen?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen, evtl fahren wir am Donnerstag schon einen Nightride.

Will die Tage aber mein Rad auch noch umbauen...


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte zeit


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich es morgen schaffe den Rahmen zu wechseln fahre ich ziemlich sicher ne Runde.

Sag dann nochmal Bescheid


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Okay..  Hast dir nen neuen gekauft?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2012)

Schon lange. War für was anderes gedacht. Will ihn aber mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lubbi2701 (7. Februar 2012)

Also am Samstag würde ich auch mitfahren wenn es was enduromäßiges wird. Is was bestimmtes geplant?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2012)

Also morgen kann ich definitiv nicht fahren 

Samstag sollte es hinhauen. 14 Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2012)

Wollte nochmal den Wolfi fragen wann/ob er kann. 

Aber 14 sollte gehen. Auf was hättet ihr bock? Bzw. Wo?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich würde gern Steinbrüchlein fahren. Will ja einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich von alt zu neu


----------



## S P (9. Februar 2012)

Schon umgebaut? Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2012)

Muss noch die Schaltung einstellen und das Problem mit der Vorderradbremse lösen. Gewicht ist gefühlt leichter...


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2012)

Was hast dir denn geholt?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2012)

Siehste am Samstag 

Mal schauen ob es überhaupt fahrbar ist...


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2012)

ok *gg


----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2012)

Fertig. Jedoch noch immer bisschen Öl an der Vorderradbremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2012)

Also morgen 14 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein!


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei. Hab meinen 10:30 termin auf 08:00 verlegen lassen


----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2012)

Bin gespannt wie sich der Rahmen fahren lässt. Bis jetzt nur zum Hafen und zurück. Schaltung muckt noch bisschen aber sonst schauts gut aus.

@S P

Bist dabei?


----------



## S P (10. Februar 2012)

Sollte machbar sein.

Btw. dieses verf%&$§ Salz. Kaum schneit es einen halben cm, tickt der Winterdienst voll aus. Mein gelbes ist derzeit weiß!

Aber gerade ausprobiert... passt hervorragend in die Dusche  Ich glaube, das duscht im Winter jetzt öfters.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde. Das Bier danach hat auch gut geschmeckt


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Februar 2012)

Also mir war das zu kalt, nach ner Stunde war ich wieder daheim. Meim Körper geht irgendwie nur bis 0°C .......danach fühlt er sich wie mein Diesel früh bei -18° an.......


----------



## S P (11. Februar 2012)

War schee. Sollten wir wiederholen.


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2012)

bin dabei *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tfrog (12. Februar 2012)

Gerne wieder...

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

Hab was für dich Milan0:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473462/cat/30

=)


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Hey, sorry für Doppelpost. ...Aber ihr wollt ja bestimmt erinnert werden das jemand was geschrieben hat *gg* 

Wie siehts am WE aus? Ich hab Fr/Sa frei, ergo > Zeit! =) 
Ich müsste ma meinen neuen Lenker (der nachher in der Packstation liegen sollte) testen ^^ 
MTBermLuS hast diesmal keine "ausrede", es wird wärmer 


Oder/Und wie ists mit nem Nightride? Ich kann quasi immer bis auf Mittwoch.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2012)

man munkelt, heute abend um 19.00 am Tiergarten


----------



## killacat (14. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> man munkelt, heute abend um 19.00 am Tiergarten



Jetzt echt? Könnte kam glatt mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

19 uhr könnt ich fast schaffen falls sich die vermutungen erhärten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Februar 2012)

Irgendwas in der Richtung habe ich auch gehört....


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Muss ich halt ab und zu ma anhalten und den sattel per hand runter machen *kotz*


----------



## S P (14. Februar 2012)

Besteht das Problem mit der Reverb immer noch?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich habe da auch was gehört 

Die Zerlegeanleitung für die Joplin habe ich schon ausgedruckt...


----------



## S P (14. Februar 2012)

Genau deswegen hab ich mich gestern Abend mit mit einer 30,9x350mm Sattelstütze eingedeckt.

Die Command-Post braucht auch mal etwas Zuwendung


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2012)

da hättest auch leihweise eine von mir haben können


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Jo. Besteht.. Hab se eingeschickt. Hört sich an wie ne luftpumpe ausgebaut. Tippe auf dichtung durch. Hab ne normale drin jetzt.. Ständig am hebel suchen und so


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> da hättest auch leihweise eine von mir haben können



Hättest vielleicht auch leihweise einen 40-60er Vorbau für OS Lenker?


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Regnet es in nbg auch?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2012)

Hat gerade auf dem Heimweg vom Bahnhof angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Egal.. Ich fahr gleich los


----------



## S P (14. Februar 2012)

Das war doch mal eine nette Schnee-Tour  
@reo...dachte, du wolltest mitfahren?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2012)

War sehr rutschig und heftig schnelles Tempo. Aber eine Wiederholung wert...


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Seid ihr schonma nachts am schwarzachklamm gewesen? Bestimmt auch lustig 

*edit* scheiß handy geschreibe


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...schwarachklsmm...



Was du meinen?
Schwarzachklamm?
Da ist derzeit viel Eis


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Hm also viel eis is nixgut. Irgendwie hauts mich jedesma aufs maul  
Ich bin mitn wolfi ne andere runde gefahren sm tiergarten. Die wär auch cool.. Vielleicht mag er ja mal vorrausfahren


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

Schwarzachklamm bei Nacht haben wir auch schon mal gemacht. Da ist halt  die Anfahrt/Abfahrt länger.  Da sind aber, wie Milan0 sagte, viele  Eisplatten.

Wobei ich gestern keine einzige davon mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2012)

Warst einfach zu schnell 

Schwarzachklamm erst wieder, wenn ich konditionell im Windschatten dir hinterher komm


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Februar 2012)

@S_P: mit ohne Helm dann nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2012)

Deine kondition passt schon so!


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @S_P: mit ohne Helm dann nicht mehr...



Hätte da noch einen. Siehe meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen...



rebirth schrieb:


> Deine kondition passt schon so!



Eben. Und außerdem müssen wir noch Kondition aufbauen. Das Jahr ist kurz!


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Eben. Und außerdem müssen wir noch Kondition aufbauen. Das Jahr ist kurz!



Jo bin ja dabei. Aber irgendwie schmeckt das Essen und Bier derzeit richtig gut 

Im Frühjahr gibt es aber keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2012)

...ich werd bekloppt! Lenker heute von der Post abgeholt, ausgepackt, *******! Stefan Herrmann edition.. geht ja mal garnet! 
Die Verpackung ist die Richtige, denk die hamm mir ne Retoure angedreht, die Verpackung (Plastiktüte) war eh schon aufgerissen... 

Jetzt muss erstmal geprüft werden ob der richtige noch auf Lager ist  bin gespannt...


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...ich werd bekloppt! Lenker heute von der Post abgeholt, ausgepackt, *******! Stefan Herrmann edition.. geht ja mal garnet!
> Die Verpackung ist die Richtige, denk die hamm mir ne Retoure angedreht, die Verpackung (Plastiktüte) war eh schon aufgerissen...
> 
> Jetzt muss erstmal geprüft werden ob der richtige noch auf Lager ist  bin gespannt...



Syntace Vector 7075? Warum kein SIXPACK Leader 750? Günstiger & leichter + Farboptionen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...ich werd bekloppt! Lenker heute von der Post abgeholt, ausgepackt, *******! Stefan Herrmann edition.. geht ja mal garnet!
> Die Verpackung ist die Richtige, denk die hamm mir ne Retoure angedreht, die Verpackung (Plastiktüte) war eh schon aufgerissen...
> 
> Jetzt muss erstmal geprüft werden ob der richtige noch auf Lager ist  bin gespannt...



Bestellung bei HiBike?
Und falls du eigentlich diesen
Syntace Vector DH 7075 Lenker konventionell 31,8x780mm, 8° schwarz
wolltest, dann war's die selbe Falschlieferung, wie bei mir vor 2 Wochen. 
Ansonsten ist die »Stefan Herrmann edition«, bis auf den Aufdruck, ein normaler Vector 31.8 7075.


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2012)

joa wolfi, genau der.. gerade feedback bekommen. Der lenker ist nicht lieferbar, nur in der "spezial edition", die frage ist nur ob ich das teil behalt.. gefallen tut er mir nicht mit dem seiner unterschrift.

*EDIT* Ach ne.. ich hab den 760er bestellt, dacht eigentlich auch ich hab nen 780er bestellt.. hmm

Ich werd mich dann wohl echt nach alternativen umsehen ^^ 

...jetzt gehts aber erstmal ne (test)runde fahren ohne klickes.. bin gespannt


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> *EDIT* Ach ne.. ich hab den 760er bestellt, dacht eigentlich auch ich hab nen 780er bestellt.. hmm



Der DH hat halt mehr Rise, genauer gesagt 8mm mehr (10mm zu 18mm).
Die 20mm Unterschied bei der Breite, empfinde ich als weniger signifikant.

Falls du die Höhe brauchst/willst, dann nimm den DH.
Wenn nein, wäre mir der Aufdruck egal. Hab nämlich auch eine »Edition« ...


----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Warum kein SIXPACK Leader 750? Günstiger & leichter + Farboptionen...



Danke für den Wink. Wollte schon den Sixpack Menace mit 720er Breite kaufen. Der Leader kostet gerade mal 10 mehr ist 50g leichter und 30mm breiter...

Der Leader wird mein neuer Lenker


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

Gerne doch. Welche Farbe wird es denn werden? Aber nicht grün, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2012)

Nein, wenn schon denn schon

Gold


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2012)

Ich schwanke bei mir auch noch. Weiß würde schon ganz gut passen.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja weiß  würde bei deinem geil ausschauen. Dachte du wolltest mal ne Nummer breiter probieren...


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

@Milan0: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...bada-boom-dh-bar-2011-787mm-318mm/280061.html 

Der sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht, aber 787mm ist mir eindeutig zu breit.

Da muss ich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben um dann wieder zu kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

also in gold gibts ja einiges wie es aussieht. Ich bin mir net schlüssig welche farbe ich nehmen soll... wollte schwarz um neutral zu bleiben, mich würd aber ein blauer auch mal reizen ^^

*edit*: Hab einen Spike 777 EVO Riserbar in Blau bestellt.. 

*edit2*: Hat jemand Platformpedale (zum testen und evtl abkaufen) die er nimmer braucht? Meine "Bärentatzen" sind fürn popo.. keine Pinns und so.

*edit3*: einer noch... http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2041 taugt sowas was für den Preis?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Dinger sind Sackschwer.

Ich finde die hier eher Porno
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:dehttp://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-FREERIDE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eb7db5d8

Auch auf den Geschmack von Plattformpedale gekommen? Bin auch stark am überlegen...


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Februar 2012)

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass Plattformpedale nur wirklich gut mit passenden Schuhen funktionieren.

Five-Ten Impact als Referenz:
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/28-impact-low
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/27-impact-high


----------



## jonnn (16. Februar 2012)

haben die dann extraweiche Sohlen, oder Lamellenprofil?


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2012)

extraklebriges gummi.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Februar 2012)

Die Gummimischung der Sohle ist entscheidend. Das Profil ist eher schwach ausgeprägt.

Die Sohle ist sehr widerstandsfähig gegen die aggressiven Pedalpins und hat eine super Reibung.
Steifigkeit der Sohle ist hoch genug, damit der Fuß ausreichend gestützt wird.
Trotzdem ist diese ausreichend flexibel, um noch genügend Gefühl auf den Pedalen zu haben.


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

Ich wollt mir nix von xlc ans rad schrauben, aber die sehen gut aus. Ich überlegs mir ma 

Auf den geschmack gekommen nur teilweise, ich möchts halt mal testen. Ausleihen wär mir noch lieber


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mit den Shimano PD-MX30 bisher ganz gut »gefahren«.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30-.html

Preis/Leistung geht voll in Ordnung. Gewicht und die Bauhöhe dürften etwas niedriger sein.
Was Grip und Haltbarkeit angeht stimmt Alles.

Aber vermutlich ist es wieder die »fehlende« Farbe, was nicht passt ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> *edit2*: Hat jemand Platformpedale (zum testen und evtl abkaufen) die er nimmer braucht? Meine "Bärentatzen" sind fürn popo.. keine Pinns und so.



Ja, weisse Sudpin III, zum testen ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, weisse Sudpin III, zum testen ok



die könnte ich "mal haben"?


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2012)

Habe die auch. Sehr griffig.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2012)

ja, kein Thema.

@S_P: Sixpack Icon sind ne ganze Ecke griffiger als die Sudpin


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2012)

Noch griffiger?  unbelievable!


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2012)

Wer kommt heute alles mit ins LaBiPa in der Wodanstraße?


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ja, kein Thema


Wie mach mer des? Bei der nächsten ausfahrt kurz rannbasteln? 



S P schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute alles mit ins LaBiPa in der Wodanstraße?


Leider weng weit für mich, wenns nicht nur wasser sein soll ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Icons am Glory und davor die Sudpin. Wenn ich mit dem Stumpi unterwegs bin kann ich Prinzip beide mitbringen


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

top! 

und bis dahin üben wir alle ein bischen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bestellung bei HiBike?
> Und falls du eigentlich diesen
> Syntace Vector DH 7075 Lenker konventionell 31,8x780mm, 8° schwarz
> wolltest, dann war's die selbe Falschlieferung, wie bei mir vor 2 Wochen.
> Ansonsten ist die »Stefan Herrmann edition«, bis auf den Aufdruck, ein normaler Vector 31.8 7075.



Hey Wolfi, gehst jetzt auch schon mit der Mode? 780 mm Lenker ?
Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich meinen vector auf 740 auf 720 zurückstutze.


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Wolfi, gehst jetzt auch schon mit der Mode? 780 mm Lenker ?
> Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich meinen vector auf 740 auf 720 zurückstutze.



Keine Angst, nur bei der Lenkerbreite, meine alten Klamotten muss ich erst mal auftragen.
Außerdem wirken bei breiten Lenkern die Hüften irgendwie schmäler und ich kann's auf den Lenker schieben,
wenn ich mal wo nicht mehr durchpasse ... 

Ob die 780mm bleiben, muss ich erst mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Keine Angst, nur bei der Lenkerbreite, meine alten Klamotten muss ich erst mal auftragen.
> Außerdem wirken bei breiten Lenkern die Hüften irgendwie schmäler und ich kann's auf den Lenker schieben,
> wenn ich mal wo nicht mehr durchpasse ...
> 
> Ob die 780mm bleiben, muss ich erst mal ausgiebig testen.



Dann hab ich auch einen guten Grund warum ich den Lenker nicht kürze.


----------



## Höfbert (19. Februar 2012)

War jemand die Tage mal am Tiergarten? Fahrbar oder eisig?


----------



## killacat (19. Februar 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> War jemand die Tage mal am Tiergarten? Fahrbar oder eisig?



War gestern eine Runde. Schlittschuhe wären besser gewesen...
Evtl. Dienstag mal wieder probieren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Februar 2012)

im Moment hat's unter 0°, wird damit nicht besser.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2012)

Dienstag schaut doch bisher vom Wetter ganz ok aus. Müsste dann heute noch mein Rad wieder zusammenbauen...


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

Was hastn scho wieder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2012)

Federweg erhöht. 
Wird aber nichts mit morgen. Habe leider einen anderen Termin...


----------



## S P (20. Februar 2012)

War denn etwas Schmieröl drin, oder war sie trocken?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2012)

Nicht viel. die Dichtungen oben habe ich richtig in Öl gebadet. Jetzt Schmatzt sie richtig!


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

hab heute ne neue reverb bekommen... is mir fast zu schade zum einbauen


----------



## huteck (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist Thomas (huteck). Letzten Dienstag war ich als Neuling mit beim Nightride. Habe morgen leider kein Auto und kann somit nicht zum Tiergarten kommen. Wenn morgen allerdings einer im Tennenloher Forst fahren will - ich könnte den Guide machen.

Bis dann,

Thomas


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würde heut auch mitmachen. Ob Tennenlohe, Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten iss mir egal.
@huteck: Wohnst du auch hier im Norden? Könnte dich vielleicht abholen. Bei mir passen 2 Räder rein.


----------



## S P (21. Februar 2012)

Wie sind den aktuell die Bedingungen im Wald? Schnee sollte ja keiner mehr liegen.


----------



## killacat (21. Februar 2012)

Würde schon eine Runde fahren. Fragt sich nur wo.


----------



## S P (21. Februar 2012)

Tiergarten wird arg sumpfig sein. Würde zur Abwechslung wieder mal das Steinbrüchlein vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2012)

Mensch und ich habe bei dem geilem Wetter keine Zeit...


----------



## huteck (21. Februar 2012)

also ich kann leider nur in Tennenlohe und würde heute auch gerne ab 19.00Uhr fahren. Wer ist dabei? "Erlangen, Turmberg 3" ist eine Adresse neben einem Parkplatz an dem ich starten würde.


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Februar 2012)

Steinbrüchlein hört sich gut an. Ich würde die Forstautobahnen im Augenblick meiden. Da war am Sonntag (Tiergarten) noch massiv Eis drauf. Die kleinen Trails sind schon besser freigeschmolzen gewesen.


----------



## huteck (21. Februar 2012)

ich bin somit raus für Heute!


----------



## killacat (21. Februar 2012)

Bin auch leider raus. Zu viel zu tun gerade.


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Februar 2012)

@huteck: Wenn sich keiner mehr für Steinbrüchlein meldet, komm ich um 19:00 zum Parkplatz den du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huteck (21. Februar 2012)

ohhh... dann muss ich jetzt wohl Feierabend machen...
Werde evtl. 5 Min. später vor Ort sein... Bis gleich!


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

hmm.. ich war heut um 1500 am steinbrüchlein  außer das ich mich nix getraut hab wars ne gute runde. Echt gut fahrbar im moment. 

Wie siehts samstag aus? 

Besteht interesse an ner "größeren" tour in der fränkischen? Wenn mich net alles täuscht solls nach pottenstein gehen von leutenbach aus.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2012)

WE soll das Wetter eher nicht so gut werden. 

Ich muss ne Simson zum laufen überreden  Bin also das WE auch raus...


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

ich dachte ab Freitag soll es wieder besser werden? Wenn nur alles so verlässlich wär wie der wetterbericht.....


----------



## S P (21. Februar 2012)

Wird es auch. Keine Panik.


----------



## huteck (22. Februar 2012)

bin am WE nicht dabei (Besuch meiner Eltern). Außerdem verweigern mir meine Beine gerade noch den Dienst nach der Runde gestern in Tennenlohe...


----------



## S P (22. Februar 2012)

Wo ging es denn hin?


----------



## Lammerjappen (22. Februar 2012)

huteck schrieb:


> ... Außerdem verweigern mir meine Beine gerade noch den Dienst nach der Runde gestern in Tennenlohe...



Asche auf mein Haupt... 

@S P: Runde ging von den Wildpferden den Trail bis zur Straße, die Neunhof mit Kalchreuth verbindet, dann etwas Forstautobahn Richtung Felsenkeller und von da aus dann die schönen Traildorados um die Sandsteinkuppen von Kalchreuth und dann wieder zurück zum Parkplatz bei den Wildpferden.


----------



## huteck (23. Februar 2012)

...geht schon wieder. Habe jetzt doch am WE zeit. Wer fährt wo und wann?


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2012)

Samstag 10:30 steinbrüchlein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. Februar 2012)

Schon etwas früh, meinst nicht?


----------



## huteck (24. Februar 2012)

... also ich könnte um 10:30 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein sein. Da ich die Gegend nicht kenne bräuchte ich noch eine genaue Adresse bzw. wäre es super wenn ich sicher gehen könnte, dass jemand von euch auftaucht


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2012)

Es kommt 100pro jemand. Ich fahr immer nach "am steinbrüchlein 20". Ist ein parkplatz dort  auf dem großen steh ich dann. SP komm halt auch


----------



## huteck (25. Februar 2012)

alles klar. bin dabei. bis später


----------



## Lammerjappen (25. Februar 2012)

Ich komm auch. Bis dann.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2012)

Bin mit dem Markus im Stadtwald unterwegs. Morgen ne Runde am Tiergarten?


----------



## killacat (25. Februar 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Markus im Stadtwald unterwegs. Morgen ne Runde am Tiergarten?



Wie wollen heute Nachmittag eine Runde Stb. angehen. Morgen schaut's zeitlich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## jonnn (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo killacat, wann fahr ihr denn los?


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2012)

Müssen "Nachmittag" noch genau definieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (25. Februar 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Hallo killacat, wann fahr ihr denn los?



14:00 Wodan Ecke Münchner - dann vermutlich 14:20 am Parkplatz im Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## jonnn (25. Februar 2012)

Uuh, ... wird heute alles leider zu knapp für mich : (
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2012)

@rebirth: Dein Auto haben wir noch gegen 14:30 Uhr am Parkplatz gesehen. Große Runde?

Wir waren kurz in der Schwarzach-Klamm gewesen. Ist arg sumpfig.


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2012)

Hi, glaub bis 1600 rum oder so  so groß war se net. Nur 11 leute  defekte räder, *ZENSIERT* usw


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2012)

Ja krass. Von 10:30 bis 16:00 Uhr?
Ist jemanden was ernstes passiert?

Wir waren zu zweit, und dadurch entsprechend Flow. Inkl. Bockwurst-Stopp an der Autobahn Tankstelle. Die Leute haben vielleicht blöd geschaut.


----------



## killacat (25. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, glaub bis 1600 rum oder so  so groß war se net. Nur 11 leute  defekte räder, defekte menschen usw



Oh, ja hoffentlich nichts ernstes! Wo hattet ihr denn 11 Mitfahrer her? Gab's die irgendwo um sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (25. Februar 2012)

Und vor allem um die Zeit.


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2012)

*ZENSIERT*...    ich hoffe jemand kann jetzt wieder (ohne paranoia) schlafen!


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2012)

Etz lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen. Mehr Infos!


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Februar 2012)

11 Leute sind eigentlich zu viel für die Runde, zumindest wenn man flüssig unterwegs sein will.
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hatten aber alle ihren Spaß. Es war endlich mal wieder so warm,
dass niemand wirklich frieren musste, auch wenn's mal wieder etwas länger gedauert hat.
Naja, es waren ja auch einige heiße Stellen und Fahreinlagen dabei, sowohl für Fahrer und Zuschauer. 

Dabei waren, Peter mit Frau aus dem Leutenbach Thread, rebirth, OldSchool, noch ein Andreas,
secherezze, huteck, und drei Jungs aus Bamberg, die hauptsächlich auf Airtime stehen. 

Die zwei intensiveren Bodenproben werden sicherlich noch etwas Nachwirkung zeigen,
die Selbstheilung und die Nähkünste der Erler-Klink werden es aber bald wieder vergessen machen.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2012)

Was habt ihr da nur getrieben?

Wie schauts mit der nächsten Runde aus, Donnerstag ein Nightride?


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## jonnn (27. Februar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da nur getrieben?
> 
> Wie schauts mit der nächsten Runde aus, Donnerstag ein Nightride?



Jepp


----------



## killacat (28. Februar 2012)

Heute irgend jemand unterwegs? Ich bin ja noch am Bike schrauben, bin aber gefragt worden, ob nicht eine Runde am Tiergarten zusammengeht.




rebirth schrieb:


> *ZENSIERT*...    ich hoffe jemand kann jetzt wieder (ohne paranoia) schlafen!



Was genau war jetzt da der Hintergrund? Schon mal was vom Google Cache gehört? 

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...php?t=490190&page=32&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Stadtwald könnt mer fahren, extra wieder an Tiergarten rausfahren macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2012)

Kommet am Donnerstag alle zum... ähm.. ja wo denn am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Februar 2012)

wie ist das nun morgen, geht jemand ne Runde radln?


----------



## huteck (29. Februar 2012)

ich bin krank und somit für diese Woche und das WE raus...


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

Krank sein wird überbewertet! Klar geht was. Fragt sich nur wo?! 

Steinbrüchlein bin ich nachts noch nicht gefahren. Geht das gut?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Februar 2012)

mir ist's egal, ich kenn mich eigentlich überall ausreichend gut aus


----------



## S P (29. Februar 2012)

Könnt mer scho machen. Steibrüchla bei Nacht,.. da geht scho was.


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

also steinbrüchlein.. ^^ Wann?


----------



## S P (29. Februar 2012)

Ich würde jetzt mal 19:00 Uhr in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2012)

Bin dabei. Akkus haben ausreichend Stromtierchen gefuttert heute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. März 2012)

Flatpedals hab ich dabei. Kann sein dass ich vorher schon ne Runde fahren gehe, je nachdem wann ich aus der Arbeit rauskomme.


----------



## S P (1. März 2012)

Pah, und ich habe heute Zwangsurlaub mit Hausarrest. Man zieht neue Leitungen für dem Kabelanschluss ins Haus. _"Seien Sie zugegen von 08-18Uhr"_

Ich könnt kotzen....


----------



## R1Nico (1. März 2012)

Samstag eine runde Steinbrüchlein? will mit meinem Bruder fahren.ist noch jemand da? so ca. ab 10.00Uhr


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. März 2012)

naja, wenn die weg sind ist der Hausarrest doch auch weg? Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die bis 18.00 arbeiten?


----------



## S P (1. März 2012)

Gestern waren die bis 20 Uhr da.... daher meine Angst.


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2012)

Da kannst dann wenigstens gemütlich den Dämpfer umbauen.

Samstag 10:00 könnte ich Zeit haben. Nachmittags wird es dann nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. März 2012)

Ist doch schon längst erledigt.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2012)

Samstag hab ich "kurs". Sebbi für kabel lohnt sichs daheim zu bleiben *gg


----------



## S P (1. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi für kabel lohnt sichs daheim zu bleiben *gg



Warum das denn?


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2012)

Da muss ich demnächst glatt mal normale Schuhe mitnehmen und ne Proberunde mit dem Pitch drehen 

Heute Abend aber bitte nicht so ein schnelles Tempo. Bin noch nicht ganz fit...


----------



## S P (1. März 2012)

Yeahhh... die Kabelfrettchen sind endlich fertig. Dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

huhu, 
jemand nen Link zu nem "günstigen" Baron (BCC) am Start?


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2012)

War eine sehr geile Runde.

@rebirth

Fahr erstmal die FA fertig. Schlecht ist der nicht


----------



## S P (2. März 2012)

Falls du dich doch dazu entscheiden solltest, hier und hier.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2012)

Das Öl das ich dem S_P mitgebracht hab:
http://www.kreissler24.de/Schmierst...er/Shell_Tonna_S3_M_68_20_Liter_i81_191_0.htm

bischen Hintergrund dazu:
http://www.fuchs-europe.de/uploads/media/RENEP_Bettbahnoele_07-2008_01.pdf


----------



## S P (2. März 2012)

Hast du es schon testen können? Ich werde es am WE mal ausprobieren. Die besagten Fakten im Datenblatt klingen ja interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2012)

Ja, im DHX Air vom snorre.  Und der geht richtig gut . Auch diverse andere Leute haben damit ihre Boxxer auf Vordermann gebracht.


----------



## S P (2. März 2012)

Dann kipp ich davon was in die Sektor rein.


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

gibts das zeug nicht irgendwo in kleinen mengen? 20L sind mir etwas zu viel*gg

Danke für den Baron link  

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Baron VR 2.3 , Rubber Queen HR 2.2?


----------



## chris84 (2. März 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Samstag eine runde Steinbrüchlein? will mit meinem Bruder fahren.ist noch jemand da? so ca. ab 10.00Uhr



Ich hätt Bock! Treffpunkt 10:00Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2012)

Ich bin raus für morgen. Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## mtbwue (3. März 2012)

Jemand morgen am Sonntag früh/Vormittag Lust ne kleine Runde (1,5-2,5Std.) zu drehen?
Würde gerne n bisschen gemütlich radeln .
Fast egal was, Steinbrüchlein, Tiergarten.... den Straßenbahnschiene lang oder so^^. Möglich ab 9-10Uhr. Hab aber nicht viel Zeit und müsste gegebenenfalls abbrechen.


----------



## R1Nico (4. März 2012)

trailernicolai SteinbrÃ¼chlein - YouTube
war gestern in Nbg-Steinbrüchlein paar sachen gefahren


----------



## S P (4. März 2012)

14Uhr Steinbrüchlein, für Kurzentschlossene


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2012)

hm, wollt mit dem Glory an den Buck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. März 2012)

Da war ich gestern schon. Die Baumschubbser sind wieder aktiv. Macht derzeit nicht wirklich viel Spaß da.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2012)

Wie schlimm? Die "Hupflocations" sind frei? Tendiere nämlich auch zu Buck um zu sehen was die Hand zu bissle hupfen sagt. Seit letztes Jahr September war das ja nicht mehr möglich. Zudem langweilt sich mein schwarzes im Keller zu tode.....

Abgesehen davon, sind meine Beine bissle müde von der Fränkischen gestern. Aber das Schweinchen hat brav sein Herrchen auf jeden "Gipfel" getragen


----------



## S P (4. März 2012)

Abschnittsweise ist der AL-Weg gesperrt. Zudem ist es arg versumpft.


----------



## killacat (4. März 2012)

Argh - zu spät gelesen!


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2012)

Hey =) Wie siehts diese Woche so aus? Nightride? und/oder samstag?


----------



## Corporation (4. März 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie schlimm? Die "Hupflocations" sind frei? Tendiere nämlich auch zu Buck um zu sehen was die Hand zu bissle hupfen sagt. Seit letztes Jahr September war das ja nicht mehr möglich. Zudem langweilt sich mein schwarzes im Keller zu tode.....
> 
> Abgesehen davon, sind meine Beine bissle müde von der Fränkischen gestern. Aber das Schweinchen hat brav sein Herrchen auf jeden "Gipfel" getragen


Erzähl bitte mal wo du da warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie schlimm? Die "Hupflocations" sind frei? Tendiere nämlich auch zu Buck um zu sehen was die Hand zu bissle hupfen sagt. Seit letztes Jahr September war das ja nicht mehr möglich. Zudem langweilt sich mein schwarzes im Keller zu tode.....



da ist es im Moment am Rathsberg angenehmer zu fahren. Ist nahezu trocken dort.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2012)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Erzähl bitte mal wo du da warst.



Ich nenne mal ein paar Stichpunkte. Stammberg, Kälberberg, Friesner Warte. Da so rum halt.......



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> da ist es im Moment am Rathsberg angenehmer zu fahren. Ist nahezu trocken dort.



da war ich erst einmal glaube ich und das ist schon ewig her.

ps: Steinbrüchlein war trockener als das letzte mal. An die "Trägheit" des Fullys muss ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen. 20mm mehr FW, bzw die fast 40mm länger merkt man doch nach so langer Zeit.


----------



## S P (4. März 2012)

Sag bloß, du warst am Steinbrüchlein fahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2012)

Ja. Hab deine Karre schon gesehen. Der Plan war zwar Buck, aber hab mich unterwegs anders entschieden. Blöd nur das ich so mit ff fahren musste.......aber hat mich ja keiner gesehen.


----------



## S P (4. März 2012)

@reo: So, das Öl ist jetzt drin. Zwischen den Fingern ist das klebrig, aber flüssig. Seltsames Zeug. 

Die Gabel spricht, wie gewohnt, extrem fluffig an.


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2012)

Ich werfe mal morgen Abend Nightride in die Runde...
wettermäßig soll es ja zum ende der Woche immer schlechter werden.

Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

Mir wurst ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2012)

Verdammt ich habe vergessen das ich morgen nen Arzttermin hab...


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

Um 19:00?


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2012)

Nee um halb 6. Allergietest. Mit angeschwollenem Arm fahre ich dann aber auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

Bei nem allergietest wirds doch nur rot.. 

Fährt sonst irgendwer? Will meine neuen pedale testen


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

Huhu  wie siehts heute aus? Weiß nicht ob ich mich alleine durch den dunklen wald traue *gg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2012)

Servus Nürnberger!

Ich lese immer wieder von Schmausenbuck, Steinbrüchlein und ähnlichem - das interessiert mich aktuell umso mehr, da ich kommendes WE in Nürnberg bin und noch nach einem sportlichen Zeitvertreib für tagsüber suche. Hatte erst überlegt zu OKOlieren (Fichtelmountains), aber warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah? Kenne mich nur in Nürnberg null aus (alles nur Hörensagen) und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich bei irgendwem mit dranhängen darf oder falls mich einer in die richtig (Trail-)Richtung schubsen könnte. 

Fahre hauptsächlich Enduro (früher viel DH, seit bösem Unfall 2011 aber nicht mehr) mit meinem Ibis Mojo. Drops, kleine Sprünge gehen ok. Gaps, Monsterdoubles fahre ich keine mehr. 

Tausend Dank schon mal vorab.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2012)

Ich bin leider raus...

evtl drehe ich morgen ne kleine Runde.


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

trickn0l0gy wie siehts bei dir Samstag aus? Vielleicht lässt sich ja ne kleine gruppe finden ;-) 

Milan0 wann gedenkst du morgen zu fahren?


----------



## killacat (6. März 2012)

Heute um 7 am Tiergarten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. März 2012)

@trickn0l0gy: wenn's Wetter passt geht schon was zam, wie sieht's zeitlich bei dir aus?


heute abend hab ich keine Zeit...


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Heute um 7 am Tiergarten?



wer fährt denn noch? Müsst spätestens um 18:00 losfahren wenn ichs schaffen will.


----------



## killacat (6. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer fährt denn noch? Müsst spätestens um 18:00 losfahren wenn ichs schaffen will.



Bin auf jeden Fall am Start. Komm vorbei, wenn Du Lust hast. Wer noch? Keine Ahnung - SP...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2012)

@rebirth und @reo-fahrer:

zeitlich gehen bei mir beide tage, also sa und so. hab jeden tag ein paar stunden frei. später vormittag bis nachmittag. lasst uns gerne eine feste zeit und ort vereinbaren. gerne auch per pm. ich bin in der wohnung eines freundes ziemlich im zentrum. bin mobil mit auto. evtl. kann man ja auch direkt irgendwo hin kurbeln. kenne mich mit den distanzen nicht so aus.


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

Hey, also wenn dann kann ich nur Samstag. Sonntags fahr ich hier bei mir. 

Heute schaff ichs nimmer  Ich brauche ne Stunde bis zum Tiergarten und müsst noch Pedale ranschrauben und mein zeug packen. 

killacat, SP, Milan0, Reo, jonnn und co. wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?


----------



## killacat (6. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> killacat, SP, Milan0, Reo, jonnn und co. wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?



Meinetwegen dann eben morgen.


Und für die stillen Mitleser: Dann lass ich's heute auch sein, weil ich keine Lust habe, allein durch den Wald zu gurken. Lampe ist eh noch nicht voll


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2012)

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit Osternohe? Momentan noch dicht, oder auch evtl. eine Alternative für einen der Tage?


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit Osternohe?



Hab nur ein Hardtail im moment 

Wollen wir mal Zeiten ausmachen für Mittwoch/Samstag?


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2012)

Ich dreh heute ne Runde am Steinbrüchlein. 1900 am Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnn (7. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> killacat, SP, Milan0, Reo, jonnn und co. wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?



Uuh, ich bleib erstmal ein stiller Mitleser, weiß noch garnicht, ob ich es heut abend arbeitsmäßig hinkriege;
Wahrscheinlich gibt es eine Nachtschicht vor dem Rechner 

Sonst bin ich dabei!


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2012)

Versuchs halt ;-) 

19:00 steinbrüchlein klingt gut.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. März 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit Osternohe? Momentan noch dicht, oder auch evtl. eine Alternative für einen der Tage?



die machen wohl erst am 1.4. auf, der Lift läuft noch nicht und wie die Strecken aussehen weiss man auch nicht so genau. Und offiziell ist das befahren der Strecken außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten sowieso untersagt...

Samstag wäre ich so für 13.00 Steinbrüchlein, Sonntag am Tiergarten, dann ggf. auch mit dem DHler.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. März 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich so für 13.00 Steinbrüchlein, Sonntag am Tiergarten, dann ggf. auch mit dem DHler.


OK, guter Plan. Kannst Du mir Koordinaten (Gmaps-Link?) für den Treffpunkt Steinbrüchlein schicken? Danke!


----------



## Lammerjappen (7. März 2012)

Ich komm dann auch um 19:00 zum Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. März 2012)

das ist der Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein 49,38945 11,11025
und der am Tiergarten: 49,449898 11,142556


----------



## S P (7. März 2012)

Mach aus den Kommas einen Punkt, dann kannst du das auch in Google Maps suchen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. März 2012)

perfekt, danke. beides gefunden! dann bis samstag.


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2012)

War eine schöne Runde heute.
750mm Lenker sind schon mächtig!

Haben für Samstag mal 13 Uhr ausgemacht...


----------



## S P (7. März 2012)

Wo wäre denn am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2012)

Steinbrüchlein. 

Mit schnellerem Rebound funkt es auch wieder besser


----------



## S P (7. März 2012)

Ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2012)

Sehr gut. Heute gleich mal die ersten Kratzer in neuen Lenker gemacht


----------



## S P (7. März 2012)

Aber sonst ist nichts schlimmes passiert?


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2012)

Nein. Wollte eine Abfahrt mal kontrolliert runter. Habe dann den Notausstieg genutzt


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2012)

hoffentlich lässt sich der wolfi ma wieder begeistern für samstag


----------



## S P (8. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Heute gleich mal die ersten Kratzer in neuen Lenker gemacht



Welcher ist es denn nun geworden?


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2012)

Der Leader in Gold


----------



## killacat (8. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nein. Wollte eine Abfahrt mal kontrolliert runter. Habe dann den Notausstieg genutzt



Hehe, hab plötzlich die Hirnbirn wild durch die Gegend fuchteln sehen & gepoltert hat's... Immerhin hat er's als einziger versucht. 

Samstag ist gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. März 2012)

Welche Abfahrt seid ihr denn da wieder runter gerockt?


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2012)

Da bist du das letzte Mal rechts rum runter. In der Mitte ist ein Baumstamm 

Samstag ist bei mir gerade wacklig. Mal schauen ob ich den anderen Termin noch verschieben kann...


----------



## Milan0 (9. März 2012)

Also 13 Uhr ist bei mir zu spät. Evtl fahre ich früher schon ne Runde...


----------



## mtbwue (9. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mal im Facebook eine Gruppe eingerichtet.
Diese hatten wir auch in Würzburg und haben hierüber immer ausgemacht wann wir fahren wollen, über Zugs gelabert und einfach übers biken ausgetauscht.

Ist echt deutlich übersichtlicher als hier.

*Mountainbiken in Nürnberg*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/287745157961348/


Würde mich freuen wenn ihr der Gruppe beitretet. Grüße


----------



## S P (9. März 2012)

Was ist denn hier unübersichtlich, und was ist Facebook?!


----------



## jonnn (9. März 2012)

Nee, bloß nicht zu facebook... Krakenkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwue (9. März 2012)

.


----------



## mtbwue (9. März 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Nee, bloß nicht zu facebook... Krakenkram


 


S P schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier unübersichtlich, und was ist Facebook?!


 
Sorry, sollte nur n Vorschlag sein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. März 2012)

immerhin wieder ne geschlossene Gruppe, da bekommt wenigstens niemand mit wenn jemand radln geht. Am Ende kommen da noch irgendwelche Fremde einfach so zum Treffpunkt und man lernt noch neue Leute kennen.


----------



## mtbwue (9. März 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> immerhin wieder ne geschlossene Gruppe, da bekommt wenigstens niemand mit wenn jemand radln geht. Am Ende kommen da noch irgendwelche Fremde einfach so zum Treffpunkt und man lernt noch neue Leute kennen.


 
KK, nochmal sorry. Ich lösch die Gruppe wieder.


----------



## killacat (9. März 2012)

mtbwue schrieb:


> Ja sorry. Sollte nur n Vorschlag sein.



Jau - lass das mal lieber. So eine Gruppe gibt's schon: 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/114037395327587/

Hat momentan ~120 Mitglieder, aber hier im Forum geht das mit dem spontan zusammenschreiben einfach besser. Da können halt auch nicht-FBler mitmachen.

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## chris84 (9. März 2012)

apropos z'amschreiben:



Milan0 schrieb:


> Also 13 Uhr ist bei mir zu spät. Evtl fahre ich früher schon ne Runde...


Ich würd morgen früh auch eine Runde fahren wollen, 10:30 Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hoffentlich lässt sich der wolfi ma wieder begeistern für samstag



Ja, Sa. 13:00 Uhr Steinbrüchlein geht bei mir jetzt doch klar.
Werde dann am So. auf die Rad12 nach Fürth gehen.


----------



## S P (9. März 2012)

Kennt jemand eine gute Verbindung von der Schwarzach-Klamm zum Thanngraben?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Verbindung von der Schwarzach-Klamm zum Thanngraben?



Eigentlich immer die Schwarzach entlang bis Pattenhofen und dann hoch nach Altenthann.
Oder wenn man von unten hoch fahren will beim Fröschauer Weiher abzweigen.
Die »ultimative« Trailverbindung kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## R1Nico (9. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, Sa. 13:00 Uhr Steinbrüchlein geht bei mir jetzt doch klar.
> Werde dann am So. auf die Rad12 nach Fürth gehen.


 
Komm auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (9. März 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Jau - lass das mal lieber. So eine Gruppe gibt's schon:
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/114037395327587/
> 
> Hat momentan ~120 Mitglieder, aber hier im Forum geht das mit dem spontan zusammenschreiben einfach besser. Da können halt auch nicht-FBler mitmachen.
> ...



tja, dann kann ich nur mal wieder auf meine Signatur verweisen


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2012)

apropos trendhure.... Joe lad mich mal bitte in die FB gruppe ein *gg 

https://www.facebook.com/popperklopper

Dankööö


----------



## S P (10. März 2012)

13Uhr bin ich dabei.


----------



## mtbwue (10. März 2012)

?


----------



## mtbwue (10. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> apropos trendhure.... Joe lad mich mal bitte in die FB gruppe ein *gg
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/popperklopper
> 
> Dankööö


 
@Rebirth, wie geschrieben, die Gruppe ist gelöscht. Es hätte nur Sinn gemacht, wenn die meisten daran Interesse gehabt hätten.



killacat schrieb:


> Jau - lass das mal lieber. So eine Gruppe gibt's schon:
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/114037395327587/
> 
> Hat momentan ~120 Mitglieder, aber hier im Forum geht das mit dem spontan zusammenschreiben einfach besser. Da können halt auch nicht-FBler mitmachen.
> ...


 
@Killacat, wie heist denn die Gruppe? Es zeigt mir leider keine unter deinem Link an.


----------



## killacat (10. März 2012)

mtbwue schrieb:


> @Killacat, wie heist denn die Gruppe? Es zeigt mir leider keine unter deinem Link an.



Hm, vermutlich nichts zu sehen, weil sie unsichtbar ist. Musst Dich erst bei FB mit einem Gruppenmitglied befreunden, der Dich dann einlädt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. März 2012)

Oder einfach fb blocker installieren und nie wieder irgendwo den dämlichen "i like" button sehen müssen 

ahh wo bleibt Hermes.....Rad schon zerlegt. Sonst wirds nix mit Radeln.......


----------



## S P (10. März 2012)

Hermes :kotz:


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. März 2012)

Du sagst es........hatte da leider keinen Einfluss drauf..........laut Sendungsverfolgung ist das Paket seit Mittwoch Früh unterwegs.....zu lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2012)

Ich fahre mit dem RR nach Altdorf raus. Wunsch euch viel Spaß...


----------



## S P (10. März 2012)

Schöne Tour! Ich hoffe, dass alle mit Defekten wieder angekommen sind.


----------



## killacat (10. März 2012)

Geniale Runde! Hoffentlich sind alle wieder heile nach Hause gekommen. Bis zum nächsten mal!  


Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller.


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

moin. also der freilauf ging dann plötzlich wieder... aber zerlegt sieht nimmer so super aus. eine sperrklinke(?) ist abgerissen.


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2012)

Ich wäre gern mit...

Wie viele wart ihr?


----------



## S P (11. März 2012)

Zu 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnn (11. März 2012)

Der Kettenschlossabriss war dank Wolfis Werkzeug auch schnell behoben; War ne schöne Runde.
... Ab jetzt gibts bei mir nur noch Ketten ohne Schloss, vor einem Jahr ist mir das schonmal passiert


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

Jonnn Fränkische die woche wird nix, hab ganz vergessen das ich die woche bis 18:00 arbeiten darf...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. März 2012)

Am Wochenende Osternohe


----------



## S P (13. März 2012)

Is schon so weit?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. März 2012)

Hab's eben auf Facebook gesehen.


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2012)

Hmm... da kann ich net mit :/ wo ich aber mitkönnt wäre samstags am steinbrüchlein/tiergarten/whatever


----------



## S P (13. März 2012)

Ich bin dieses WE raus.


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2012)

Ich wär dieses WE evtl. auch am Start. 

Hat jemand Interesse diese Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80559.html (bzw. eine Variation davon) zu fahren? Start Nbg HBF oder Tiergarten, Ziel z.B. Neumarkt (Rückfahrt mit der Bahn). Dann dürfte die Tour ca. 60km haben und 1300-1400hm. 
Samstag oder Sonntag... Start gegen 9 oder gegen 11 Uhr...


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2012)

Ich fahre derzeit komplett von Nbg nach Lauf in die Arbeit mit dem Rad. Mal schauen, ob ich am WE fit für eine Tour bin.

Evtl mache ich eine Regenerationstour mit 50ccm


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=related"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. März 2012)

War Grade ne Runde am Buck unterwegs und ja, es ist Frühling


----------



## S P (15. März 2012)

Ich geh dann mal die Lyrik verbauen.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2012)

Sehr geil. Heute LaBiPa?


----------



## S P (15. März 2012)

Ich bin eh noch noch tätig, ein halbes würde schon gehen. Gegen viertel nach Acht?


----------



## HTWolfi (15. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal die Lyrik verbauen.



Wegen der bisherigen »Zahnstocheroptik«? 

Lyrik gute Wahl. 
Wenn Lyrik Coil, dann sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## S P (15. März 2012)

Coil-U-Turn ... 

Wenn man den Postmount Adapter richtig herum anbaut, dann passt auch der Sattel. Frisch abgehangen komme ich aktuell auf exakt 15 Kg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2012)

mit deinen Reifen wäre mein Glory bei ca. 16kg


----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

Ist das jetzt gut, oder eher schlecht?


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

gewicht bringt geschwindigkeit (downhill ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

...und Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit.


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

eben  
Sebbi was treibt ihr am Lago? Bikefestival? Oder einfach so "zufällig" an diesem WE am gleichen ort? ^^


----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

Glaub das ist Zufall. Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

Wollt ich die ganze zeit scho fragen


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2012)

brauchst du die MoCo über's Wochenende, jetzt nachdem die Lyrik drin ist?


----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

Nein, kannst du zum Ausprobieren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2012)

Mach mal Bilder mit Lyrik


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

huhu ich habe mal ne frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen  

Ich kauf bzw. lass mir paar neue reifen kaufen. 

Auf Grund gewisser erfahrungen erfahrener Biker hier *gg nehm ich die Rubber Queen - Baron kombi. 

Die Frage ist nur: 

UST Felge + Normale Reifen
UST Felge + Normale Reifen + Milch
UST Felge + UST Reifen
UST Felge + UST Reifen + Milch

UST Reifen sind ja schwerer als die Normalen.. Die Frage is für mich obs sinn macht UST Reifen + Milch zu fahren, oder ob das dann nicht zu schwer wird. OOooder eben ohne Milch, aber "angst" haben nen Platten zu bekommen!?


----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

Ich fahre den Baron 2.3 und die Rubberqueen 2.2 auf 23mm Innenmaulweite (Supra 30) mit Standardschläuchen und relativ wenig Luftdruck (vorn 1.2, hinten 1.5), und hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Platten. 

Aber ich werde demnächst mal Latexschläuche testen. Mit der Milch wäre mir zuviel Gefummel.


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

Mich wunderts das ich mit meinem gew* nicht ständig platte reifen hab bei so wenig druck. Momentan kommen die schläge voll auf die felge, resultat sind diverse 8er ;-)

Möcht aber meine neuen nicht auch gleich so herrichten, eigentlich..


----------



## S P (16. März 2012)

Breite Felgen helfen da ungemein. Was ist denn auf dem Schdreif dann drauf?


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

Crank brothers iodine, wie breit weiß ich aber net ;-) 

Momentan gehts halt um mein geburtstags geschenk, deswegen die überlegung welche besser sind usw


----------



## Tfrog (16. März 2012)

Moin, moin,

morgen nachmittag jemand Lust zum radln?
13.00 Uhr Tiergarten

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

Hi, ich fahr ab strullendorf zur friesner warte.. Hier hat ja keiner was geschrieben


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2012)

Ich bin auch raus. Fahre morgen mit der Kraft aus 50ccm 
Habe die Woche genug km mit dem Rad gemacht...


----------



## rebirth (17. März 2012)

Tfrog schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> morgen nachmittag jemand Lust zum radln?
> 13.00 Uhr Tiergarten
> ...



ich komm nach nbg. bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (17. März 2012)

Morgen wer bissle unterwegs? Vielleicht verschiebt sich ja der Regen auf den späten Nachmittag.
Vorziehen würde ich bissel hupfen. Da gibts wieder viel nachzuholen....


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2012)

hupfen? neues bike?


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. März 2012)

Nicht so neu, nee, ich hab nur mehr als eines und bin immer am rumbasteln


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2012)

achso  Was hast denn noch so im keller rumstehen? 

@All:  Geht die Woche (mal wieder) was?  Und wie siehts am Samstag aus?


----------



## S P (18. März 2012)

Unter der Woche Abends bestimmt.


----------



## Milan0 (18. März 2012)

Würde mal den Donnerstag abends vorschlagen...


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, hierbei handelt es sich um meinen Zwangsbeitrag um PN's schreiben zu können ;-)

Wohne in Nürnberg und suche nette Menschen zum Biken...bin persönlich aber nicht so ortskundig^^


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2012)

Hi  hasts ja geschafft mit dem registrieren ;-) 

Vielleicht schaffens die mädels auch 

Donnerstag hört sich gut an. Sebbi hat sich der mayet bei dir schon gemeldet?

Dem Master müssen wir dringend das Steinbrüchlein zeigen, vielleicht hat er ja doch grenzen :-D


----------



## S P (18. März 2012)

Ja, hat er. Nur bin ich nächstes Wochenende schon anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (18. März 2012)

Na das will ich doch mal hoffen! Aber hat sich nicht so angehört, als würden sie es wirklich probieren. ;-)

Und zu dem Steinbrüchlein -  ich bin ja mal gespannt. Können ja mal am Wochenende dort hin, wenn das Wetter schön ist.


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2012)

Sebbi patrick und ich wollten unter der woche mal zu euch fahren. Und samstag ich wieder, ob patrick zeit hat weiß ich net


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Ja cool. Bei Tageslicht, oder mit Hirnbirn?


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffens die mädels auch
> 
> 
> Na ich glaub eher, die warten wieder im Wald auf uns, sie ham ja so nen versteckten Wunsch geäußert... am besten nachts
> ...


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Peilsender.. Wär ne gute ideegewesen ;-)

Ich hab um 3 aus diese woche. Könnt aber bestimmt mal eher heim.. Do und fr hab ich frei.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Was ging den da letztes mal wieder ab? Mädels, Peilsender, nachts...

Ich hätte die Woche Dienstag uns Donnerstag abends Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (19. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Woche Dienstag uns Donnerstag abends Zeit...



Dito.


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Für mich bleibt nur Dienstag und Mittwoch. :-/


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Mittwoch habe ich Geburtstag. Da ist die Verwandtschaft da...

Dann machen wir Dienstag?


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

Bei mir gehen auch Dienstag und Donnerstag. 

Hirnbirn oder nicht Hirnbirn, das ist hier die Frage??? Da möchte evtl. noch der Akku geladen werden.


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Abends ist schon mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen. 
Meine Hirnbirn ist immer mit dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Ich nehme auch die Hirnbirne mit.

Also steht Dienstag?
Wo? Wann?


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Abends ist schon mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen.




Kommt davon, wenns scho so warm iss. Leicht mit Juni zu verwechseln, und da iss in der Regel lang hell 
Aber nein, es ist ja noch März


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Mal zur Abwechslung Buck? Zeitpunkt müssten wir noch auskaspern.


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

Soll ich mal Dienstag, Buck, 19:00 in die Runde werfen?


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Klingt gut.

Geld für Beläge bring ich dir dann mit. Bremse konnte ich noch nicht anbauen / testen. An dem Rad fehlt derzeit noch mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Wie issn buck von der strecke? Tour oder eher technisch?


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Je nach Anforderung ist da alles machbar.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Aufjedenfall weitläufiger. Aber auch sehr schöne Stellen dabei.


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Reini wie alt wirstn am mittwoch?

Ich würd gern technisch fahren  di, mi, do tour hällt mein arsch net aus


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Man kann sich auch nur am Tiergarten beschäftigen. Da gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Zu alt 

Dienstag ist Tiergartentag
Donnerstag ist Steinbrüchleintag


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

s p schrieb:


> man kann sich auch nur am tiergarten beschäftigen. Da gibt es genügend möglichkeiten.





secherezze schrieb:


> rebirth schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vielleicht schaffens die mädels auch
> ...





rofl


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Um was geht es da eigentlich? Mir fehlt da "leider" der Zusammenhang.


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. März 2012)

Kinderkram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Ich glaub Hänsel und Gretel sind an der letzten Tour am Hexenhäusel vorbei gekommen


----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Also halten wir Dienstag Abend 19 Uhr am Hauteingang Tiergarten fest?


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2012)

Okay


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## killacat (19. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin dabei



Dito.


----------



## iquilibrium (19. März 2012)

Seppi ich wäre auch mal wieder am Start, vorausgesetzt wir bekommen beide Bikes ins Auto ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. März 2012)

Wäre schon cool.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2012)

Akkus bekommen gerade eine Ladung Stromtierchen verabreicht.

@S P

Danke nochmal. Bier geht das nächste auf mich


----------



## Lammerjappen (20. März 2012)

Bis heut abed dann. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch, ne KeFü dranzumachen. Dann kann ich endlich im Flüsterbetrieb fahren. 



(Anspruch: Leise wie mein Drittrad. Da test ich grad den Vittoria  Rondanneur Hyper. Hmmmmm , schnell & leise, Grip wie Sau, komfortabel. Pannnschutz  wird sich zeigen...)


----------



## rebirth (20. März 2012)

Moin, hat jemand von euch ne leihlampe für den Phillip (MasterP) für heut rumliegen? Er hat nur ne funzel.. Ich hab zwar zwei, aber eine breite und ne spottige. Einzeln komm ich net (gut) klar. Aber notfalls geb ich scho eine her


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2012)

Er kann meine zweite haben. Akku ist auch geladen

Habe aber keinen zweiten Helmhalter...


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2012)

Hey, das wäre natürlich sehr nett. Kann man die Lampe denn irgendwie am Bike befestigen?


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2012)

Ja am Lenker. Ich bring eine Satteltasche und Kabelbinder mit für den Akku.


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2012)

das wäre echt cool! Ich werde zur Sicherheit auch noch meine kleine Lampe mitbringen, kann ja nicht schaden und irgendwie muss ich ja auch zum Tierpark und zurück kommen ;-) Danke schonmal.


----------



## S P (20. März 2012)

Aus welcher Richtung fährst du an?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2012)

Maxfeld-Stadtpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. März 2012)

ich pack mal meine helmhalterung ein. vielleicht bekommt man das teil ja irgendwie dran, falls nicht halt am lenker 

Bis gleich!


----------



## S P (20. März 2012)

Dann haben wir quasi den gleichen Weg.


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2012)

dann könnte man ja gemeinsam anreisen. Wielange sind die Touren immer so?


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2012)

So um die 2 Stunden. Killacat treffen um 20 vor wie immer?


----------



## killacat (20. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So um die 2 Stunden. Killacat treffen um 20 vor wie immer?



Für's Protokoll: Jep.


----------



## S P (20. März 2012)

Schöne Runde mit wirklich netten Leuten.


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2012)

@Reini:


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2012)

@Phillip:

Ich habe diese beiden Lampen: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

und

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/p7-waterproof-ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82509

bei der 2. bin ich mir nimmer so sicher, schaut alles gleich aus der schrott


----------



## S P (21. März 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. März 2012)

Danke Leute.

@S P

10 vor 6?! Unchristlich oder


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Phillip:
> 
> Ich habe diese beiden Lampen:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
> ...




Okay, vielen Dank für die Links. Ich habe jetzt eine ähnliche über Ebay erworben. EineMagicshine MJ-872. Die sollte noch einen bisschen heller sein


----------



## iquilibrium (21. März 2012)

War gestern echt ne geile runde  und danke an Sepp für guiden, a wenn jochtwoscht mit im spiel war


----------



## S P (21. März 2012)

Hat mich auch gefreut. Wart ihr noch rechtzeitig in BA?


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Heute Abend Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## killacat (22. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute Abend Steinbrüchlein?



Jep.


@rebirth: Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

Danke  und Jupp, 19:00?


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Alles gute! 

Jup 1900. Soll ich wieder die 2. Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

Ich bin net sicher ob er zugesagt hat, DENKE aber schon ^^ 

Meine Hinterradachse ist total locker.. ich hab aber keinen so dünnen 15er das ich sie anziehen kann *panik*

..und danke =D


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Konuslager? Schlüssel hätte ich. Btw. alles Gut!


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

Sebbi kommt du heute abend? Wenn ja kann ich ja nochma hier schreiben wenn ichs nicht doch irgendwie hinbekomm.  Würd ja gern kurz ein tool kaufen, weiß bloß net wo


----------



## jonnn (22. März 2012)

Hey rebirth, und nochmal alles Gute ...  wünsch´ dir immer genug Dreck, Schlamm, Fels und Geröll unter den Rädern


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Der Stadler hat so Zeuch. Entweder über die Gründlacher Straße 248
in Fürth (da fahrt ihr quasi vorbei), oder in NBG in der Nopitschstraße 82.

Bis 20 Uhr haben die offen.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Müsstest du das im ausgebautem Zustand nicht mit jedem 15er Maulschlüssel anziehen können?


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Zum Kontern wird des eng. Die Schlüssel müssen schon ziemlich flach sein.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2012)

Ne no chance.. Sind gefühlte 2mm die du da platz hast.
Zumindest bei meiner billignabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Wird langsm Zeit für das Schdreif.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Heute Abend aber bitte nicht so schnell! Mir brummt noch der Schädel von gestern


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

bisher hat Killacat, rebirth und ich zugesagt. Mal schauen wer dann noch am Treffpunkt steht...


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Okay. Hat iquilibrium Interesse angemeldet?


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung der ist immer soweit vorne gefahren


----------



## diesel0064 (22. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles?


Servus, ich bin über Killacat auf das Forum aufmerksam gemacht worden. Wenn das geht würde ich heute mit Euch mitfahren.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Na klar darfst mitfahren. Hast ein anständiges Licht? sonst wird es finster heute abend


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Ja, heute Abend ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen. Licht ist Pflicht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Alles gute!
> 
> Jup 1900. Soll ich wieder die 2. Lampe mitbringen?




Ja bitte 

Ich würde heute gerne wieder mitfahren, müsste nur noch wissen, wo sich der Treffpunkt befindet. Ich war noch nie dort.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Alles klar. Bring die Lampe wieder mit. Hast die Kabelbinder gebraucht oder ging es ohne?

Treffpunkt ist hier

49.389465,11.110208

oder du kommst um 18:30 hier her

49.438528,11.101871, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hoch.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. März 2012)

Hey, die Kabelbinder habe ich nicht benötigt...befinde sich in der Satteltasche. Da ich aber jetzt ein neues Fahrrad habe, kannes durchaus notwendig sein


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Bring alles halt wieder so mit.

Sollen wir auf dich dann ecke MünchnerStraße warten?


----------



## diesel0064 (22. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Na klar darfst mitfahren. Hast ein anständiges Licht? sonst wird es finster heute abend


... die Beleuchtung sollte kein Problem sein. Mal schauen wie ich sonst mit Euch mithalten kann  ...
Ich nehem an Ihr trefft Euch auf dem Parkplatz ?


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Ja am Parkplatz.

Kein Stress wegen mithalten, der Scheucher fährt heute nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bring alles halt wieder so mit.
> 
> Sollen wir auf dich dann ecke MünchnerStraße warten?




Ja, ich werde um 18:30 dort sein. Da ist doch auch dieser Noris-Bike Stand. Bis gleich


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

milan0 schrieb:


> ja am parkplatz.
> 
> Kein stress wegen mithalten, der scheucher fährt heute nicht mit :d :d :d



hä? :d


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

@MasterP

Jep, genau da. Bis gleich...


----------



## killacat (22. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


>



Muss Dich enttäuschen. Tut er doch.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Herje bin nicht so fit heute


----------



## Lammerjappen (22. März 2012)

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , dann bleib ich auch lieber daheim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nee, kann einfach net
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel Spaß euch allen!!!


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Wird gemütlich werden.


----------



## killacat (22. März 2012)

Tolle Runde! Quak Quak  :-D


----------



## S P (22. März 2012)

Ja, eine leicht Krötenlastige Tour.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

War sehr lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2012)




----------



## rebirth (23. März 2012)

tach auch. kann jemand von euch nen montageständer empfehlen?

Die Frösche haben bestimmt so gefeiert als wir durch waren ^^


----------



## Milan0 (26. März 2012)

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchen von Kettler besorgt. 

Wie schauts die Woche aus? Donnerstag Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2012)

Solls nicht regnen am donnerstag?  Ich wäre unter vorbehalt mal dabei; meine beine sind voll im arsch moment :/


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2012)

wie wäre es morgen nachmittag/abend?


----------



## Lammerjappen (26. März 2012)

mir wär morgen auch ganz recht


----------



## S P (26. März 2012)

Morgen klingt doch gut. Buck? Übliche Zeit?


----------



## Lammerjappen (26. März 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## killacat (26. März 2012)

Werd's morgen vermutlich nicht schaffen & dann bin ich erst mal eine Woche raus. 

Viel Spaß euch & haltet mir die Trails warm!



@Peter: Wenn Du das hier liest, freut's mich, dass Du den Thread gefunden hast!
@Wolfi: Danke nochmal für den Support!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. März 2012)

Werde es morgen vermutlich auch nicht schaffen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2012)

übliche Zeit? 17.00Uhr?


----------



## S P (26. März 2012)

Nicht jeder ist Mittagskind.


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2012)

Ich muss/kann/will/darf/soll morgen mit meiner freundin ne runde drehen, bin also auch net dabei.. 

Wie sieht es Do/Sa aus? Fahrt ihr trotz regen?


----------



## Milan0 (26. März 2012)

Mein Wetterapp sagt für Donnerstag kein Regen voraus


----------



## iquilibrium (27. März 2012)

Samstag soll es aber regnen, falls nicht, würde ich Samstag am Start sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (27. März 2012)

Hi, ich wäre heute am Tiergarten mit dabei. 17 oder 19Uhr?


----------



## S P (27. März 2012)

Bei mir erst ab 19 Uhr möglich.


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. März 2012)

19Uhr gefällt mir auch besser, da ich ansonsten meine neue Lampe nicht testen kann.


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. März 2012)

..http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## S P (27. März 2012)

Wird bei mir sicher 10 Minuten später werden.


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2012)

Wie wars?


----------



## S P (28. März 2012)

War eine übersichtliche Gruppe. Aber man hatte auch nach 19Uhr noch Tageslicht. Für die Trails perfekt.


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2012)

Ja Tageslicht ist schon sehr geil!

Ich bleibe mal bei Donnerstag 1900 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2012)

Huhu ^^ bin grad am arbeiten, deswegen is etwas umständlich mit SuFu.. Hat jemand nen link parat wo beschrieben ist wie ich die schaumstoffringe in ner fox gabel tränke, ob ich dichtungen brauch usw  
Sebbl verkaufst mir nen schluck öl? 

Donnerstag würd ich mal aufs wetter ankommen lassen.


----------



## S P (28. März 2012)

Casting abziehen, Ringe rauspulen, säubern und wieder mit neuen Öl tränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. März 2012)

sind 4,60â¬ fÃ¼r 100ml BettbahnÃ¶l ok? 

grÃ¼Ãe

*EDIT* Joe kannst du mir nochmal den Link zu "deinem" Ãl zukommen lassen? Ich find deinen Beitrag nicht mehr :/


----------



## S P (28. März 2012)

Frag dazu mal reo-fahrer an.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. März 2012)

Servus miteinander,

da PN´s erst nach dem ersten Beitrag möglich sind muss ich die tausenfach gestellte Frage wiederholen... 

Wohne in Nbg (nähe Stadtpark) und kenne mich Bike-technisch in Nbg kaum aus. Wollte daher mal anfragen wann ihr denn immer fahrt und vor allem was für Touren (km? anforderung?)


----------



## MasterP1989 (28. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja Tageslicht ist schon sehr geil!
> 
> Ich bleibe mal bei Donnerstag 1900 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.




Hört sich gut an. Treffpunkt vor dem Treffpunkt um 18:30 wie letztes Mal  ? ( 49.438528,11.101871 )


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2012)

Hi.

Die Touren sind immer so um die 20-30km lang.
Wenn du ein helles Licht hast, kannst morgen mal mitfahren. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit...
Anforderungen sind je nach Fahrer die mitfahren variabel 

Edit:
@master p
Geht klar


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. März 2012)

Hört sich gut an! 
Licht kann außer einer kleinen Notbeleuchtung nicht wirklich vorweisen. Werde mir aber mal eins besorgen und wenns okay ist nächste Woche mal mitfahren!


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Frag dazu mal reo-fahrer an.



na dann kann ich ja lang die posts von joe durchforsten  Danke dir!


----------



## S P (28. März 2012)

Bis jetzt schauts mit dem Wetter für morgen ganz gut aus. @MasterP1989: Treffpunkt geht klar.


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2012)

@Mike

Wenn du willst kannst heute Abend meine zweite Lampe mal haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Ist am Wochenende jemand in Osternohe? Specialized hat am Samstag und Sonntag Test Tage.

Aber erst mal brauche ich einen Fullface. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2012)

ich werd wohl nen Tag mal rausfahren, aber nicht zum testen.


----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja besser sein.


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2012)

Reo hast ne pm


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2012)

Rebirth bist heute Abend auch dabei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2012)

@rebirth: ich weiss  Und ja, kein Problem. Ich füll mal was ab und pack's in's Auto oder in den Rucksack, dann bring ich dir was mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Hatte gerade einen 661 Comp 2 Fullface 2012 auf - der passt ganz gut. Taugt der was für gelegentliche Ausflüge?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. März 2012)

Nochmal kurz die Frage in die Runde: Fährt irgendwer heute ab Stadtpark (Maxfeld) los. Könnte ich mich anhängen?


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2012)

@S P
Willst jetzt unter die DHler gehen?


----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Nee, das macht mein XC Bike doch nicht lange mit.


----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz die Frage in die Runde: Fährt irgendwer heute ab Stadtpark (Maxfeld) los. Könnte ich mich anhängen?



Stresemannplatz, 18:15 Uhr


----------



## iquilibrium (29. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hatte gerade einen 661 Comp 2 Fullface 2012 auf - der passt ganz gut. Taugt der was für gelegentliche Ausflüge?



bereitest dich schon auf Vinschgau/Gardaseee vor


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nee, das macht mein XC Bike doch nicht lange mit.



ich hab die letzten beiden Sonntage dein Rad in weitestgehender Originalausstattung in Osternohe gesehen, da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal ziemlich ruhig sein


----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Irgendwie muss ich doch die S0 Schlüsselstellen schaffen. Das geht doch nur mit der richtigen Schutz Ausrüstung.


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2012)

XC Bike! Geil, was dann meins für ne Kategorie?


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. März 2012)

Hey, ich fahre heute doch nicht mit. Diese Windböen nerven mich ja schon zu Fuß. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. März 2012)

Hi, ne ich kann net mitfahren... Bin gestern gefahren und hatte, wovon ich heute nix mehr merk, wieder massive probleme mit den beinen. Hatte etwas bedenken das es wieder anfängt wenn ich heut gefahren wär 

Außerdem bekomme ich morgen erst die neuen Reifen fürs Strive 

@reo: Suppi =) Musst mir halt sagen was du dafür bekommst! 

Habt ihr das Öl nur verwendet um die Schaumstoffringe zu tränken? Oder auch ne gewisse menge ins Casting gekippt?


----------



## Dynamics-Disc (29. März 2012)

Hallo ich bin neu hier hab mir etza mein neues bike gekauft(Dynamics Gravity Disc 2012)  ich bin noch blutiger anfänger bin schoon lange touren gefahren. So etzt meine frage wo sind gute anfänger trails in der nähe von kornburg vil. Steinbrüchlein? Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2012)

War ne schöne Runde. Das Ende hätte besser sein können 

@Dynamic-Disk
Steinbrüchlein ist schon immer bisschen fortgeschrittener...


----------



## S P (29. März 2012)

Yep. Hätte beinahe eine mittlere Katastrophe gegeben - kein Bier.  Aber wir konnten die Wirtin noch milde stimmen.


----------



## Dynamics-Disc (29. März 2012)

Ok und wo kann man so noch anfangen? Bin heut mal am ludwegskanal entlang gefahren und bin dann aufs "weiße häusle" gestolpert und ich muss sagen ich bin frisch verliebt. Des biken ist meine neue leidenschaft. Also weißes häusla hat schon funktioniert  bin zwar noch keine 10 meter gesprungen aber naja morgen wird auch einfach rungeheitzt


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2012)

So Baron und Plattformpedale sind bestellt 

@dynamic

Anfangen kannst überall. können gern mal bei Tageslicht eine Runde drehen. Nachts ist nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## S P (30. März 2012)

@rebirth: Wo bleibt das Foto vom Schdreif?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. März 2012)

War echt ne coole Rund gestern und Bier gabs auch noch - besser gehts kaum!  
@ Milan: Danke nochmals fürs Licht!


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2012)

Kein Problem gerne wieder. Das nächste mal habe ich auch Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2012)

Was werden es denn für Pedale?


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2012)

XLC PD-M12 in dezentem Gold


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. März 2012)

Da komm ich gerne drauf zurück! Wäre besser!


----------



## rebirth (30. März 2012)

Vorsicht bei xlc! Ein kollege von mir hat die umgetauscht weil er auf der achse stand statt auf den pins. Modell weiß ich nicht. 

Sebbl kannst mich ma schlau machen mit dem öl?

Reo wie komm ich denn ans öl? Soll ichs abholen am we?

Mein schdreif sieht aus wie alle anderen auch  ...wenn ich daheim bin lad ich eines hoch ^^


----------



## S P (30. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbl kannst mich ma schlau machen mit dem öl?


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2012)

Habe mir die XLC schon live angeschaut. Sahen recht ordentlich aus. Fehler kann es überall geben...

Edit:
Wer ist heute Abend alles bei der cm dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamics-Disc (30. März 2012)

Ja ok gerne muss aber erst.noch meine ausdauer verbessern das ich mithalten kann   aber dann nicht wundern wenn ich etwas jünger bin und langsamer


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe mir die XLC schon live angeschaut. Sahen recht ordentlich aus. Fehler kann es überall geben...
> 
> Edit:
> Wer ist heute Abend alles bei der cm dabei?




Hi, was ist das?^^


----------



## rebirth (30. März 2012)

S P schrieb:


>



huhu =) Ich meinte ob du mich mal aufklären könntest wie das mit dem Öl funzt?! NUR das öl in die Gabel, oder nur die Schaumstoffringe damit tränken  

@Reo: Könnt ich dich morgen kurz treffen? Wenn ich/wir eh in Nbg fahren dann würd sich das anbieten, dann bräucht ich net extra nochmal hoch


----------



## S P (30. März 2012)

Das Öl kommt ins Casting. Zusätzlich werden die Schaumstoffringe damit getränkt (falls vorhanden)

Was habt ihr denn morgen in NBG vor?


----------



## rebirth (30. März 2012)

ähm. ich dachte du wolltest (auch) fahren? 

hat wer ne nummer vom reo?


----------



## S P (30. März 2012)

Okay. Und wo/wann soll das statt finden?


----------



## iquilibrium (30. März 2012)

Vor zwei werd ich es nicht schaffen. Am Tiergarten? Oder was anderes?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2012)

wann biste denn wo, rebirth?


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

Hey  Denk so gegen 14:00 wie pat. geschrieben hat. Wo müssten wir allerdings noch klären.


----------



## S P (31. März 2012)

@rebirth: Sach mal, welcher Spank Lenker ziert dein Schdreif jetzt? Der hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

Der spike 777


----------



## S P (31. März 2012)

Danke  War ein 5mm rise?


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. März 2012)

Am Steinbrüchlein scheint ja allerhand geboten zu sein, sobald die Sonne verschwindet 





btw: @SP hast du die command post noch? 31.6 oder 30.9? kann ich die mal testen?
Die Joplin 100mm war mir schon immer zu wenig und das sie nicht drin bleibt wenn man im abgesenkten Zustand am Sattel hochhebt nervte mich schon immer.
Und so ganz ohne gehts zwar auch, aber am Steinrbrüchlein ist sowas schon ganz nett um den "flow" nicht zu stören


----------



## S P (31. März 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> btw: @SP hast du die command post noch? 31.6 oder 30.9? kann ich die mal testen?
> Die Joplin 100mm war mir schon immer zu wenig und das sie nicht drin bleibt wenn man im abgesenkten Zustand am Sattel hochhebt nervte mich schon immer.



30.9 - 125mm, klar, kannst du testen wenn du magst.


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. März 2012)

gut ok. Zum Glück hab ich die die Hülse 31.6-30.9 noch. 
Wann bist du mal wieder im FStudio?


----------



## S P (31. März 2012)

Montag Abend ab 20:45 Uhr - vermutlich.


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

Sebbi ne der hat mehr, glaub 15mm. 

Wieso würdest du das öl net in die fox kippen?


----------



## S P (31. März 2012)

Hätte schwören können, das wäre in 5mm...

Zur Fox:
Weil da für Garantieansprüche (Toxxo) die Fox-Suppe drin sein sollte.


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

Achso 

@Sebbi: Ein Bild vom Schdreif, aber nimmer aktuell. Hab die Contis drauf 
Der Lenker hat 15mm Rise. Hab nochma nachgeschaut.














Hat jemand Leihweiße ne Avid Bremsenschelle (Matchmaker X) und ne 30,9er Sattelstütze? Glaub der Reverb gehts nicht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2012)

30,9er Sattelstütze hätte ich noch eine. Und ich sollte meine Signatur ändern oder nicht mehr mit dir zusammen fahren 

Ach so: alle noch am Leben, kein Schwund weder an Mensch noch am Material heute


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Hmm. wegen der stütze komm ich auf dich zurück  Brauch ich nur noch so ne blöde bremsschelle... Hättest du mittwoch zeit? Wolfi wär auch dabei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. April 2012)

Was hat die Reverb? 
Suche eine 125er evtl. werde aber mit keiner aktuell so richtig warm. Wenn ich eine Sattelstütze entlüften muss hörts für mich auf. Meine Joplin funktioniert nur mag sie keinen dünnen Schlamm und hat eben nur 100mm. 
Dazu kommt noch mein aktueller Gewichtssparwahn  ........ und diese zusätzlichen Hebel am Lenker an denen sich arme unschuldige Finger verfangen....

Die neue Crankbrothers sieht mind. so abenteuerlich aus wie der Marktpreis gerade ist.


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Was se hat? Meinst du was sie für probleme hat? Sie fährt nicht komplett aus und hält den druck nicht. 

Entlüften musste ich meine "alte" nie, aber auch diese hatte probleme mit dem druck. Seitdem ich ne neue hab is ruhe. 

hab die neue nur auf verdacht entlüftet. außerdem dauerts 2 minuten wenn du weißt wie es geht  

Ich hätte gern die neue CB, aber 300 piepen is mir zu viel....


----------



## S P (2. April 2012)

@rebirth: Fette Kiste 
@reo: Ja, Osternohe können wir gern wiederholen.  Was für ein Spaß

Ich halte von den hydraulischen Sattelstützen nicht viel. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis die frecken. Daher rein mechanisch - Command Post usw.


----------



## Milan0 (2. April 2012)

Meine funktioniert derzeit noch top. Das gute an der Joplin ist, das man sie selbst zerlegen und warten kann 

@rebirth

geile Kiste. Die Laufräder verleiten aber echt zum Seitenschneider. Also Vorsicht bei der nächsten Tour hier 

Was ist Mittwoch geplant? Wettermäßig soll die Woche nicht so rosig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. April 2012)

Ich hab den Wolfi gefragt wie es die woche mit fahren aussieht. Er hätte mittwochs zeit. 
Aktuell hab ich das Problem das ich schnupfen/husten/bla hab... Hoff das is bis mittwoch wieder weg. 
Mitm neuen kann ich aber eh net fahren, die sattelstütze geht in 5 min zur post.

...und danke ^^ mir gefällts auch


----------



## S P (2. April 2012)

Welches Sattelstützenmaß brauchst du denn?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2012)

30,9mm


----------



## S P (2. April 2012)

Da würde die Command Post ja passen.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2012)

falls du mich meinst: ne sattelstütze allein bringt mir nix. Die reverb ist/war die halterung für die bremse und die schaltung. ich finds kacke das das so "gelöst" worden ist und kein Matchmaker X einzeln dabei liegt.


----------



## S P (2. April 2012)

Ahso. Ich hätte allerdings noch zwei normale Avid Schellen für die Bremse. Das nützt dir aber auch nix, oder?


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2012)

die mit 2 schrauben meinst du, oder? 

Ich habe mir die matchmaker-x bestellt, kommt halt drauf an wie lang se brauchen.

"Notfalls"fahr ich mitm alten, is fürs technische eh besser


----------



## S P (2. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> die mit 2 schrauben meinst du, oder?



Genau die.


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2012)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Wer hat wann zeit?


----------



## S P (3. April 2012)

Warten wir mal das Wetter ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2012)

Ich bin raus. Liege mit Grippe im Bett. 
Bis jetzt schaut ja das Wetter gut aus...


----------



## S P (4. April 2012)

Wie hast du denn das wieder angestellt? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2012)

Cm zu kalt angezogen vielleicht 

Danke. Hoffe bis zum WE wieder fit zu sein...


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2012)

Ich werd so ab 15uhr bischen am Tiergarten mit dem Glory herum rollen.


----------



## S P (4. April 2012)

Schon 15 Uhr?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. April 2012)

Wir werden so um 14:00 am Steinbrüchlein eine Runde drehen.
Ich hoffe das Regenband bleibt in Baden-Württemberg hängen ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2012)

Urlaub


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2012)

ähm.. na dann ma viel spaß zusammen


----------



## S P (4. April 2012)

Wetter soll ja halten - ich setzte die nächsten Tag erst mal aus. Die zweit kleinste Zeh muss erst mal wieder zusammenwachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2012)

Was hast du den wieder angestellt?

Ich würde auch gern fahren...


----------



## S P (4. April 2012)

Ich habe gestern Abend barfuß die Kante von der Couch mit viel Schwung getreten. Jetzt ist der Zeh dick, blau und wackelt etwas.


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2012)

Die katze vorher weggehüpft was?


----------



## S P (4. April 2012)

Nee, eher Feinmotorik-Legastheniker.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (4. April 2012)

@ S P und Milan: Gute Besserung euch beiden! 
Solltet ihr nächste Woche wieder fit sein wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei...


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2012)

jeder is unfit/krank, gibts ja garnet ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. April 2012)

Wann gehtn hier ma wieder was? Oder ist (wieder) Winterschlaf angesagt?


----------



## S P (8. April 2012)

Das könnte an Ostern liegen.
Nächste Woche wird wieder 
verstärkt angegriffen.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt schon. Ich habe meine Erkältung auch noch nicht ganz auskuriert...

Danach muss aber erst mal wieder Kondi aufgebaut werden


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2012)

@secherezze: der Monarch ist schon nett, nur das M-Tune ist fast ein bischen viel für's Stumpjumper.


----------



## S P (8. April 2012)

Nicht umgeshimt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2012)

Naja, erstmal im Originalzustand fahren, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2012)

kannst du die teile umbauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal im Originalzustand fahren, dann sehen wir weiter.



Kennt man ja so gar nicht 
Wann willst den deine Pedale wieder haben?


----------



## S P (8. April 2012)

Für meinen Vivid müsste man auch noch was passendes finden.  Btw. mit der mittleren, roten Feder in der Lyrik geht die Kiste wesentlich besser ab. Weichere Feder mit mehr LS/HS-Druckstufe fühlt sich einfach besser an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Kennt man ja so gar nicht
> Wann willst den deine Pedale wieder haben?



hey, bisher hab ich alles erstmal im Originalzustand ausprobiert  Auch die RCT3 bin ich eine Tour lang out-of-the-box gefahren. Pedale? Bring sie halt am Mittwoch mit?


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2012)

Feder tauschen muss ich auch noch, jedoch bei einer Dart 3


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2012)

Ok mach ich.

/Edit

mein Handy ist so verdammt langsam hier in Erlangen


----------



## S P (8. April 2012)

So, neue Lenkzentrale bei CRC ist geordert. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die das bis KW17 schaffen zu liefern.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2012)

Das sind noch zwei Wochen! 

Welcher ist es geworden? Farbe aber nicht weiß oder?


----------



## S P (8. April 2012)

Eben. CRC, oder besser gesagt Royal Mail bummelt gern und viel.

Es ist kein SPANK und kein SIXPACK geworden.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

pffff! =) 

Hab auch grad 2 bestellungen bei CRC gemacht *g 

Wassn am Mittwoch? ^^


----------



## S P (9. April 2012)

Kino


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

Battleship?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (9. April 2012)

@ reo-fahrer: Probier mal 30% SAG aus. Mag vielleicht etwas viel sein, aber so funktioniert das Teil wunderbar bei mir, nutzt den Federweg super aus und die Geometrie ist auch nicht mehr so überschlagsgefährdet  
Cannondale hat mir empfohlen entweder Tune mid oder sogar high zu nehmen. Mein Rahmen soll degressiv sein und das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt so bei 2,8. Ich fahr den Monarch mit 12 bar und hab den Eindruck, dass der sich immer noch einfährt und noch mal besser wird. (vielleicht helfen die infos ja weiter 

Meine Einzelteilesammlung werd ich demnächst auch wieder zu nem Rad zusammenschrauben. Wär gut, wenn wir uns die Woche treffen könnten zur Dämpferübergabe, dann muss ich nicht mit meinem Fox fahren. Geb Dir aber noch Bescheid, wann es so weit ist.


----------



## S P (9. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Battleship?



Nee, Iron Sky


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)

ich schau mir eh beide an.. ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2012)

@secherezze: ich hatte die Dämpferpumpe dabei und ein bischen rumprobiert 
Prinzipiell sind dein Cannondale und der Stumpjumper ziemlich ähnlich: selbe Einbaulänge mit 120mm Federweg. Im Stumpjumper nutze ich nicht mit 35% sag den kompletten Federweg. Entweder braucht's mehr Luftkammervolumen oder weniger Druckstufe.


----------



## S P (9. April 2012)

War/ist der RT3 kein HV?


----------



## Lammerjappen (9. April 2012)

Nöö, iss kein HV. Den gibts erst ab 200 mm Einbaulänge. Bei der 184er  Einbaulänge kann man die große Luftkammer für etwa 70 nachrüsten. 

Hab hier was zur Federwegsausnutzung geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=567028&highlight=rock+shoy+monarch

In Extremfällen nutzt der Monarch bei mir schon den vollen Federweg  (Kolbenlänge ist länger als der Hub). Und er sackt bergauf nicht so sehr  ab. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass er mit meinem Rahmen ganz gut harmoniert. (Aber besser geht natürlich immer!)

@ reo: Du weißt ja: Lieber zu viel Druckstufe kaufen und dann Shims  rausnehmen als zu wenig Druckstufe und dann Shims nachkaufen müssen...  Aber so wie ich Dich kenn hast Du sowieso die Shims auf Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (9. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

na das will ich doch hoffen mit dem Wetter. Wenn ich ab nächster Woche wieder in Nürnberg bin will ich wieder biken!!


----------



## killacat (10. April 2012)

Ja Wahnsinn, hier herrscht wieder reger Betrieb!  ;-)

Nachdem ich heute keine Lust habe, zur  AV zu Gondeln, würde ich gerne am TG oder am STB eine Runde drehen. Jemand Lust, sich ab 6 oder 7 anzuschließen?

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2012)

Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit. Evtl mal Donnerstag anpeilen. Der Wetterbericht ist ja für die nächsten Tage nicht so rosig...


----------



## Lammerjappen (10. April 2012)

Mein Rad ist noch ein Einzelteilhaufen, zum Teil noch in der Post...
Und nachdem ich gestern noch festgestellt hab, dass der Freilauf von meiner dt Swiss 370er ziemlich bröselig ist (eine Sperrklinke der Länge nach gespalten) besteht da auch Handlungsbedarf. Schon der zweite dt Freilauf, den ich gekillt hab. 

Vielleicht schaffs ich bis Donnerstag das Rad wieder fahrfertig zu kriegen.


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Beim Downhill steht noch ein schönes Enduro letzten Jahres in Monster Green und Größe L.
Das hält bestimmt mehr aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

@secherezze: wann hättest du denn Zeit damit ich dir den Monarch wiedergeben kann?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Hi,
ich wollt mich hier mal einklinken. Bin neu im Forum und würd gern mal die eine oder andere Runde mitmachen.
Bin normalerweise meist im Stadtwald in Fürth unterwegs.
Gibts noch mehr Fahrer in der Ecke?


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

Ja, mich z.B.  Komme aus Zirndorf.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Das hatte ich schon gesehen 
Bietet sich ja dann an mal ne Runde zu drehen wenn das Wetter wieder freundlicher wird und du Lust hast.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

also ich werde heute nachmittag ne Runde fahren gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachdem ich heute keine Lust habe, zur  AV zu Gondeln, würde ich gerne am TG oder am STB eine Runde drehen. Jemand Lust, sich ab 6 oder 7 anzuschließen?
> 
> ...



evtl bin ich doch dabei. Wenn dann 7 STB. Aber langsam bin noch nicht ganz fit...


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

19 Uhr Steinbrüchlein... hm...


----------



## Lammerjappen (10. April 2012)

@ S P: Na dann werd ich mir mal das Demo äääh Enduro anschauen... Ich krieg sie alle kaputt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Beste Idee, von nem Stahl-Frailauf auf Alu zu wechseln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und natürlich wieder ne Elixir dranschrauben. Déjà vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


@ reo: Hier wird ja Donnerstag Abend angepeilt. Vielleicht laufen wir uns da übern Weg. Reicht ja, wenn ich  direkt vor Fahrtbeginn den Monarch reinschraub. Hat auch den Vorteil,  dass ich mich für meinen tollen Drehmo bewundern lassen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ansonsten müssen wir uns so mal treffen, vielleicht Tiergarten.


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2012)

Ich verschiebe heute meinen Termin um fahren zu können. Die nächsten Tage schauen wettermäßig nicht gut aus...

18:30 an der Bank?


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Bank geht klar.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

neue reverb ist endlich am start. sollte ich es schaffen das teil zu installieren komm ich auch


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

@Milan0: Den Gummi nicht vergessen!


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

Ich bin schon unterwegs, mach grade Pause @Eisdiele Cadolzburg


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Klärt mich einer über "Bank" auf, dann wär ich vielleicht auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Die Bank steht genau da.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Ach _DIE_ Bank. 
Klingt gut. Das werd ich mitm Rad schon finden. Wie groß ist eure Runde dann immer so in etwa? Nicht das ich schon von der Anfahrt völlig kaputt bin.


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Die Anfahrt dient nur zum Aufwärmen. Der Rest ergibt sich - je nach Situation und Anforderung. Rechne mit 25+ Km.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

In 2 Stunden regnets, da wird die Runde net lang


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden regnets, da wird die Runde net lang



Sagt wer?  Regen kommt erst in der zweiten Nachthälfte.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> In 2 Stunden regnets, da wird die Runde net lang



Jep seh ich auch gerade... Regenradar sieht nicht gut aus. :/ Doch lieber jetzt noch ne fixe Runde vor der Haustür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2012)

Ach bei mir sagt es ab 22 Uhr. Ich bleib bei 1900...


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

21 Uhr müssen wir spätestens aus der Wirtschaft sein. Daher sehe ich das entspannt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Also packmas... 1830 Bank. Dann geh ich mal das Bike fit machen.


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Schöne Tour. Hocken aktuell noch im zollhaus Biergarten. 

Geniales Wetter übrigens... reo.

Aber wer hat gefehlt... der Joe...


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

Saugeile Runde. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Und die 15km jetzt nach Fürth rüber waren nochmal gut für die Kondi mit nem 28er Schnitt 
Und die leuchtende Leihgabe hat mir gute Dienste geleistet - danke nochmal dafür.


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2012)

Ja war sehr geil. Der Baron ist mal echt ne Macht!!!

kannst mir vor der nächsten Tour den Akku bringen, dann lade ich ihn noch für rebirth


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

falls der stecker passt *g   falls dann bitte aufpassen und am stecker anziehen, ist schon das zweitkabel *hust* 

Jemand ne Idee für nen schönen/funktionellen Vorbau? 

Das es ne schöne "tour" war brauch ich ja nimmer schreiben, is eh jedesmal schön ^^


----------



## S P (10. April 2012)

Syntace Superforce (45mm) oder den Thomson Elite X4 (50mm)


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

on-one


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...funktionellen...



funktionell = mehr als eine Schraube zur Klemmung am Schaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> funktionell = mehr als eine Schraube zur Klemmung am Schaft?



genau *g

jemand (gute) erfahrung(en) mit Montagepaste? Wäre halt einiges billiger...


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2012)

hat's dir den Vorbau auf dem Gabelschaft verdreht beim fahren? Schonmal mit Bremsenreiniger und Drehmomentschlüssel probiert?


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

jo, das dritte mal heute. hab den ganzen schrott entfettet und abgeschliffen und mehr drehmoment als "erlaubt" angezogen, bringt trotzdem nix...


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2012)

Der Vorbau ist murks.

GÃ¼nstig aber auch schwer

Truvativ Husselfelt (40mm 200g 20â¬)
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30227_Hussefelt-Vorbau-OS-Modell-2012-.html

Die vom S P genannten sind schon erste sahne

/edit

der ist vielleicht auch was
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/496504/cat/29


----------



## S P (11. April 2012)

Ich habe die von mir genanten Vorbauten empfohlen bekommen. Der Superforce ist gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2012)

Alle sind besser als der Jetzige.

@Killacat

wie wars auf dem Feste?


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. April 2012)

@ rebirth: Es gibt da ne Montagepaste von Dynamic mit "Micropearls". Eklig an den Fingern, kÃ¶nnte aber was bringen. Find ich nur an der Stelle blÃ¶d, weil da die Steuersatzlager direkt drunter sind. Da soll natÃ¼rlich nix haften und knirschen. Gibts in kleinen Packungen fÃ¼r 2 â¬ oder ich bring mal was mit. (Wenn ich mein Teil mal fieder flott kriegen wÃ¼rde... )


----------



## S P (11. April 2012)

Am Vorbau sollte die Klemmung auch ohne Mittelchen fest zupacken. Ich hätte da mit Montagepate kein Vertrauen mehr.


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

Ich hab das dynamic zeug gestern bestellt. Wenns echt nix taugt wirds ein superforce oder sowas in der art.. Blöde spardosen auf zwei rädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2012)

lol: google ich nach dem iodine und "verdreht", finde die Produktvorstellung hier auf auf mtb-news.de, denk mir "haha, die haben die selben Probleme" und als ich nach unten scroll seh nen Post vom rebirth


----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Am Vorbau sollte die Klemmung auch ohne Mittelchen fest zupacken. Ich hätte da mit Montagepate kein Vertrauen mehr.



 Sehe ich genauso.

Scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein (siehe Produktvorstellung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548747).

Zitat:
_... jedoch ist der Lenker bei Einhaltung des vorgegebenen Drehmoments nach der ersten Runde auf dem Pumptrack bereits um einige Millimeter verdreht gewesen. Um dieses Problem zu lösen haben wir kurzerhand die Montagepaste von Syntace zur Hand genommen und das oben beschriebene Prozedere wiederholt - in diesem Fall mit Erfolg._

Das ist nicht nur Mist, sondern gefährlich ... 

Ich würde mal versuchen das Teil über Canyon zu tauschen, gegen was Bewährtes (Syntace wurde ja schon genannt).
Bei einem Rad >3k sollten die schon was machen ...


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

Ich hab scho mehrere sachen reklamiert. Ich soll das rad zurückschicken und sie schauen sichs mal an.. Das seh ich aber irgendwie net ein


----------



## S P (11. April 2012)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wirst du aber nicht bekommen. Oder du planst einen Trip nach Koblenz ein.


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

briefbombe.. ^^ Grad getellt mit denen. Sie klären das ab. Jedenfalls wollten se das prüfprotokoll sehen vom zusammenbau. Denk der herr XXX bekommt unter umständen etwas ärger.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2012)

naja, nur weil der Herr mit dem merkwürdigen Nachnamen jetzt Ärger hat, hält dein Vorbau auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. April 2012)

ich hab ihn grad nochma nachgezogen... ich habe das GEFÜHL das er sich einfach lockert. vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal "anknallen" und die schraube mit loctite sichern!?

zu dem typen: meiner meinung nach muss der kerl mal seine sorgfältigkeite bei der arbeit überdenken. geht ja nicht nur um den vorbau


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2012)

Wie war der film?


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2012)

Sollte man schon gesehen haben


----------



## S P (12. April 2012)

Schwarzer Humor, viel Trash... aber mir hat es gefallen.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2012)

USB= umfassend systematische Bindung


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. April 2012)

und ne Menge Sarah Palin bashing


----------



## Lammerjappen (12. April 2012)

Heut abend läuft wetterbedingt nix, oder? Hab mein Viech endlich wieder fahrfertig auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2012)

Also ich habe keine Zeit. Funktioniert deine Gabel wieder gescheit?


----------



## S P (12. April 2012)

Bin heute auf ner Feier. Da wird nix.


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Funktioniert deine Gabel wieder gescheit?



 

Werd euch das Ding vorführen. Mittlerweile hätten die Portokosten schon für das Spezialwerkzeug gereicht.

Jemand Zeit und Lust am Wochenende? 
Nördlich von Nürnberg ist der Boden sehr sandig und trocknet schnell ab, d.h. Fahren in einer Schlechtwetterperiode ist angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2012)

Ich bin das ganze WE verhindert.

Peile nächsten Donnerstag erst wieder an...


----------



## S P (13. April 2012)

So wird das aber nix mit Kondition aufbauen


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt heute müsste man fast nochmal was machen.
Mit etwas Glück kommen heute sogar meine Buchsen an und ich krieg das Bergamont fahrbereit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

Morgen 11uhr Steinbrüchlein. Hab ich gerade mit Björn ausgemacht.


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2012)

Morgen soll das Wetter doch wieder schlechter werden...

Ich bin nicht im "Lande".


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

@ reo: Das wär super, da komm ich dann meinen Dämpfer wieder abholen. Oder willst'n noch weiter testen ;-)


----------



## S P (13. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Morgen 11uhr Steinbrüchlein. Hab ich gerade mit Björn ausgemacht.



Big Bike Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

Puh, gute Frage, hatte ich nicht vor. Wobei big Bike + Steinbrüchlein auch nicht so viel Spass macht...


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Würd mich anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2012)

Was mit deinem Vorbau? Hält er?


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Im stand ja  ...ich wart noch auf die montagepaste. Wenn er morgen nicht hält gibts nen anständigen, leider zum selbstkostenpreis. Canyon würd mir nur den selben nochmal geben. Aber auch nicht vorab, ich müsst meinen erst hinschicken.


----------



## iquilibrium (13. April 2012)

Ich und die Strive wären auch gern dabei, aber 3 mal das Wochenende von Bamberg nach Nürnberg zu fahren, erscheint mir dann doch etwas zu dekadent :-(


----------



## killacat (13. April 2012)

Heute Nachmittag jemand spontan Lust auf'ne Runde?


----------



## iquilibrium (13. April 2012)

@Joe, soll ich Heute die Sattelstütze den Sepp mit geben ?


----------



## killacat (13. April 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> @Joe, soll ich Heute die Sattelstütze den Sepp mit geben ?



Siehe SMS.


PS: Ich bin dann mal um 3 am Tiergarten, wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2012)

Ich bin jetzt erst auf den Heimweg...wünsche allen viel Spaß


----------



## S P (13. April 2012)

Kriegen wir das mit dem Anhänger dieses Wochenende noch geregelt?


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2012)

Klar. Wann hast Zeit?


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Wer fährt morgen? Ich würd kommen.. mit welchem Rad weiß ich nicht. 

Dank radsportteile.de habe ich noch immer keine Montagepaste!


----------



## S P (13. April 2012)

Der Stadler in Fürth hat das doch bestimmt.


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Da müsst ich aber extra hin. Hab das gerutsch ja bereits dienstag nacht bestellt. Das hätt heute LOCKER da sein müssen. Ich knall ihn halt ma fest falls morgen was geht..


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

Wollt morgen 11:00 Steinbrüchlein auch kommen. Montagepaste kann ich mitbringen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

Ich kann auch bischen 400er Schleifpapier mitbringen. Bringt mehr Haftung als diese Paste  

Mal abgesehen vom Monarch: brauchte jetzt noch jemand was? Sattelstütze?


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Montagepaste kann ich mitbringen.



ich hab das zeug ja bestellt... morgen sollte das schon da sein. leider zu spät für die "tour". Aufm Heimweg könnt ich zum stadler und da ma guggn.. WENN du nen restchen zum testen hast dann kannst es gern mitbringen. Aber nen stress machen brauchst deswegen net. 

Also 11 STB?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

Ja, 11 Uhr Björn und ich sind auf alle Fälle da. Und ich komm mit dem Stumpjumper, Glory war heute in Osternohe dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. April 2012)

So, neue Lyrik RC2L inkl. neuem Öl im Strive verbaut. Da war vom Werk aus mal wieder fast nix drin. Die MiCo bräuchte noch etwas "Optimierung".

Ich werde wohl auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2012)

Huhu, ich hab heute bei dem fast abflug offensichtlich meinen Daumen gezerrt/geprellt/gewasweißicht ..jedenfalls tut er gut weh  

@unbekannter Nr. 1 mit seinem Jekyll dessen namen ich leider nicht kenne: 

Das zeug ist in der HS:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/WEICON-Kettenspray-Seilspray-400-ml/dp/B0046YIWCE"]WEICON Kettenspray und Seilspray 400 ml: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Ist flüssig, ergo krabbelt überall rein. Wichtig ist nur das du sie paar mal rumdrehst das der dreck überall hinläuft. Glaub nach 24h liegen lassen wird das zeug "zäh" und klebt dann überall in der HS  

grüße


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2012)

So mal einen anständigen doppelpost verfassen 

Ich hab Nico gefragt wegen Fränkische. Wollt Ihr eher Tour, oder Technik?


----------



## S P (14. April 2012)

Schon technisch


----------



## Milan0 (14. April 2012)

Wann? Technik!


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2012)

wann usw müssen wir halt irgendwie ma ausmachen


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2012)

@rebirth

hat dein Vorbau gehalten?
Wo bist denn "fast abgeflogen"?


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

bisher hält er. aber der lenker knarzt wie die sau.. ich knall mal überall montagepaste rein, vielleicht ist das dann wenigstens weg ^^ 

Ich kanns dir garnet genau sagen, da sind so mittelgroße anleger. Beim ersten is ne große stufe und dahinter ein loch. Ich hab beides nicht gesehen und bin grad noch so am loch vorbei gedusselt. War jedenfalls 1mm vorm überschlag ^^ 


Wegen der Fränkischen: Ich denk mal so ne etwas längere technische tour wär doch ganz gut, oder? Sebbi da lässt sich bestimmt ne schöne treppe für dich einbauen ^^ 

Wer wäre denn mal grundsätzlich dabei? Reini, Sebbi, Jonnn, Wolfi, Björn, Stefan, Joe, Andy,usw....?! Ja, Nein, Vielleicht, 2 wochen auf Probe?!


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2012)

Ich wäre gern dabei!

Anleger im STB? Wo wart ihr denn heute unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (15. April 2012)

Gleichfalls!


----------



## S P (15. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich wäre gern dabei!
> 
> Anleger im STB? Wo wart ihr denn heute unterwegs?



An der Gabelung bei den Sumpflöchern haben die wohl ein bisschen gebuddelt. 
Dabei ist wohl ein signifikantes Loch entstanden, dass rebirth wohl erst im letzten Moment gesehen hat.

@rebirth: Wie geht es dem Daumen?


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

schon besser 

Hab ein Update zwecks vorbau: Hab das Teil heute nochma ordentlich Sauber gemacht und überall schön Montagepaste drauf. Der Vorbau scheint echt fest zu sein, nur der Lenker knarzt ohne Ende mit dem Zeug... Sau stark!


----------



## iquilibrium (15. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> So, neue Lyrik RC2L inkl. neuem Öl im Strive verbaut. Da war vom Werk aus mal wieder fast nix drin. Die MiCo bräuchte noch etwas "Optimierung".
> 
> Ich werde wohl auch mal vorbei schauen.



Jo, viel Öl war da nicht drin, jetzt aber um so mehr  Die Gabel geht jetzt erste Sahne 

Wie und wann Technik? ich Hoffe ich bin bis Samstag wieder Fit, mich hat leider ne Erkältung erwischt


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

@rebirth

Hast die Lenkerklemmung auch ordentlich sauber gemacht?
Wenn da eine normale  Klemmung ist, würde ich keine Paste dort verwenden...


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Jo alles blitz blank. Mit paste knarzt er noch schlimmer als ohne.. Ich teste heute nochmal ohne paste, wenns nix bringt fliegt er runter 

Steht die woche was an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Denke doch schon, dass morgen was geht. Die Wetteraussichten sind jedenfalls gut.


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Morgen? Hmm.. Wenn euch knatzen hinter euch net stört bin ich dabei


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Jo morgen ist geplant. 

STB oder TG? Ich wäre ja, wie immer, für STB


----------



## hg1 (16. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> An der Gabelung bei den Sumpflöchern haben die wohl ein bisschen gebuddelt.
> Dabei ist wohl ein signifikantes Loch entstanden, dass rebirth wohl erst im letzten Moment gesehen hat.
> 
> @rebirth: Wie geht es dem Daumen?



Wo genau soll das sein? War gestern die "Standardrunde" fahren, mir is nix aufgefallen. 

Hoffentlich nicht wieder so ne sinnlose Schaufelei von irgendwelchen Kids die nur irgendwelche Stöckchenleger aufn Plan ruft.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

wenn man vom Steinbrüchlein her kommend die Brücke über die A6 fährt, dann gleich den Trail bergauf. Dort oben sind ein paar "wallrides" eingefahren. Wenn man in der Gegenrichtung (also zur A6 hin) fährt, geht der erste nach links rauf. Dort ist noch ne Stufe/Sprung mit einem Loch dahinter. 
Und ja, das ist nix neues, das gibts schon ne ganze Weile.


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. April 2012)

Morgen Big Bike dann 
Wenns erst gegen abend wird, hätt wieder jemand ne Leuchte für mich? Hab schon eine bestellt aber die wird so schnell nicht ankommen.
Bin dann eh mit Auto da, müsst sie also nicht wieder mitnehmen für den Heimweg 

Wär dann auch für STB.


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Welcher Startzeitpunkt wird denn angestrebt?

Eher 18:30 Uhr, oder 19 Uhr?


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Jo wird gegen Abend. Und da ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen 

Lampe kann ich dir eine mitbringen. 

Big Bike brauchst doch im STB nicht  Ich fahre alles mit dem HT

Mir wäre 1900 lieber. 1830 an der Bank ist schon immer recht knapp


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Also dann 18:30 Uhr Ecke Wodanstraße- Münchner Straße.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

Oder ich komme schon eher mit dem Glory, Schlüsselstellen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Meinst du die S0-Schlüsselstellen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. April 2012)

Hehe... ich wills aber mal mitm Big Bike testen. Bin mit dem Rad ja noch in der Eingewöhnungsphase. 

Komm grad schon von der Veste den Dämpfer ausprobieren und einstellen. Der Hinterbau hat aufgehört zu scheppern mit meiner Eigenbau-Dämpferbefestigung und der Pearl geht erstaunlich gut in dem Rahmen


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Der was?


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Der Pearl?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

Rockshox Pearl


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Wenn er funktioniert,... warum denn auch nicht?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. April 2012)

Genau der  Hehe naja weißt ja von wegen Luft und so 

Wenn ihr euch 18.30 nähe Bank trefft geh ich mal von 1900 STB aus, oder?


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

So schauts aktuell aus.


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

aktuell? mach mir keine angst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Schaffst du es etwa nicht?


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

doch sicher. ich hab um 1500 aus... ^^ 

Mir gehts nur drum das net abgesagt wird.


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Relativ unwahrscheinlich.  Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Zweit-LRS-Schlappen morgen nicht "schlapp" machen. Man ist ja in letzter Zeit verwöhnt. 

Das Hinterrad ist zumindest schon auf dem Weg zu Felix...und auch hoffentlich bald wieder zurück.


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Können gar nicht absagen. Schuld dem S P noch ein Bier


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. April 2012)

Servus zusammen  melde mich hiermit aus den Ferien zurück. Ist Dienstag neuerdings Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Eigentlich nicht, aber ich will da fahren 

@S	P
Bin am überlegen die Laufräder doch gleich zu bestellen und dann mal deine Sektor testen 

@masterp
Hast schon eine eigene Lampe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

Ob das dein Rahmen verträgt.... hm.


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. April 2012)

@Milan0: Ja freilich! Mit der Lampe mache ich die Nacht zum Tag  Ihr werdet sehen ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Das die Frage...

Abgesenkt auf 120 130 schon


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

130 oder 150mm, da dual Position coil.


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Ich übe erst noch weiter Fahrtechnik mit der Reba.

Wobei so eine 150er Stahlfeder schon reizend ist 
aber wahrscheinlich auch wieder schwerer


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

Milan0, ich wüsste da ein FR-Hardtail, das es gerade zu nem sehr guten Kurs im Bikemarkt gibt


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Ja da stehen immer wieder paar schöne drin, aber ihr wisst ja ich bin ab September wieder Schüler ohne Einkommen 

Gehe jetzt in Keller und schau ob ich mir eine Kettenführung selbst basteln kann


----------



## S P (16. April 2012)

So ein Dartmoore Hornet Rahmen (wie aktuell beim Stadler stehend) wäre sicher was


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2012)

Schöner Rahmen, gibt es aber nicht in Grün


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Das stimmt. Bei dem Rahmen wäre es mir aber egal. In schwarz ist der sehr lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=70982

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/907354

*gg


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Hätte richtig Bock mal wieder mitzufahren, bin aber leider wegen einer gefühlten 2-Wochen-Grippe noch immer nicht einsatzbereit! Nächste Woche bin ich sicher wieder dabei! 
@ Milan: Wo hast du dir deine "China-Lampe" besorgt?


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Ich will doch garkeinen neuen Rahmen. Bin derzeit mehr als zufrieden mit meinem Vortrieb 

Also ich bring heute eine zweite Lampe fÃ¼r den Flachman mit, oder? Willst auch eine Helmhalterung? Geht aber nicht bei jedem Helm...

/edit:
Meine Lampe habe ich bei Dealextreme.com gekauft. Kriegst aber anderswo auch.
Hier zb
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...ampe-Kopflampe?item=220818770663&cmd=ViewItem

Bestell 2 dann kostet dich das StÃ¼ck 22â¬


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Danke!  Hast du dir noch eine zusätzliche Helmhalterung gekauft - sieht nicht so aus als wäre die dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Ich habe die Stirnbänder weggeschnitten und mit Klettverschluss die Halteplatte am Helm fixiert. Funktioniert super.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Clever!  Werde ich dann wohl auch so machen....

In die Runde: Braucht noch irgendjemand eine Lampe....wenn ich eh bestell kann ich auch durchaus eine mehr bestellen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2012)

Hier ich nehm eine mit 

Wenn ich heute leihweise eine bekäme wärs sehr gut  Helmhalterung testen wir einfach mal dann.


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Für den Preis darf man natürlich nicht zuviel Qualität verlangen, aber ihr kennt die Lampen ja 

Ich bring die zweite Lampe dann mit.

Reo bist du auch da? Dann bring ich auch gleich deine Pedale wieder mit


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Ja die Helmhalterung zu testen ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee....aber ich denke mal dass man das schon irgendwie hinbekommt! Die Lampe ist für den Preis eigentlich echt super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2012)

Ich denk auch. Also ich nehm dann wie gesagt auch eine, wenn du bestellen solltest 
Ich bin ja schon mal mit einer gefahren und würd sagen die passt schon und für das Geld erst recht.


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Nimm zwei für das Geld. Eine am Lenker, eine auf den Helm.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Also ich bestell für mich auch zwei! Willst du dann auch zwei haben? 
@ S P: Willst du auch auf die China-Lampe umsteigen!


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Nee, ich habe (relativ) genug Licht.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2012)

Mir reicht eine, danke


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

@ S P : Relativ gesehen kann man dem nur zustimmen!  

@ Flachmännchen: Dann werde ich heute mal drei Stück bestellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Ähm leute!? Passt auf den zoll auf!


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ähm leute!? Passt auf den zoll auf!



Ja und? Zur Not zahlst du halt die 19% nach. Dann ist es nicht mehr ganz so günstig.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Gar nicht so unklug sich darüber mal Gedanken zu machen...! 
@ Milan: Hattest du Probleme mit dem Zoll bzw. musstest du die Abgaben sofort entrichten?


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Kostet es nur einmal versand? Oder pro artikel? Ebay is kacke am handy... 
Die einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird incl. versand gerechnet.. 
Und so ein paket kann schonmal ein paar wochen beim zoll rumliegen. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.. ^^


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Kostet nur einmal Versand und der Gesamtbetrag liegt unter der Wertgrenze von 150 EUR, d.h. es könnte maximal die Mwst nachberechnet werden. Mit viel Glück und könnte es sein dass man "gar nichts" zahlen muss!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Korrektur: Versand wird pro Lämpchen berechnet! Ich befürchte das vermeintliche Schnäppchen entpuppt sich doch nicht so als Glücksgriff. 
Mal sehen was Milan zu erzählen hat...


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2012)

Dann sinds insgesamt um die 34â¬ pro Lampe. Allerdings kÃ¶nnte dann auch jeder einzeln bestellen, dann ist die Sache fÃ¼r den Zoll nicht so auffÃ¤llig.


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Oha, wenn der Versand pro Lampe bezahlt wird ist es natürlich nicht mehr ganz so billig, aber immernoch unter den Günstigen.

In China kannst die Lampe für 30-70 erwerben. Der Shop verkauft sie für 34, liegt also an der unteren Grenze und damit absolut ok und ist immer noch ein Hammerschnäppchen 

Die Päckchen haben bei mir im Schnitt immer 4 Wochen gedauert. 3x musste ich zum Zoll 3x ging es ohne durch.

Zoll ist völlig unproblematisch. Wenn es beim Zoll liegt, bekommst am selben Tag noch einen Brief der Post in dem steht das man das Paket beim Zoll abholen kann.
Dafür brauchst den Zettel der Post, Einen Auszug der Paypalbezahlung und deinen Ausweis (wobei den sie bei mir noch nie sehen wollten)
Bezahlen musst du dann auf Warenwert UND Versand 19% das macht pro Lampe 6 mehr. Also immernoch günstig 

Der günstige Preis hat da aber einen Vorteil. Wenn der Warenwert (ohne Versand) unter einem bestimmten Betrag ist, zahlt man die "Lagergebühren" von 50 Cent pro Tag nicht beim Zoll. Glaube aber das du mit 3 Stück drüber liegst. Ist aber wie gesagt auch nicht die Welt. Abholen kannst das ganze Werktags von 7:30 bis 16:00 am Hafen. Ich bin immer Freitags nach der Arbeit mit dem Rad hingedüst.
Sind alle voll freundlich und zuvorkommend. Alles kein Thema (übrigens war die letzte Zollbeamtin ein echtes Sahneschnittchen) lohnt sich also vielleicht sogar mal vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Ja richtig und mit Steuer dann ca. 40â¬! Es ist vielleicht wirklich besser einzeln zu bestellen......


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Wie gesagt ist es eigentlich völlig egal. Der Zoll macht keinen Unterschied ob du eine oder drei Lampen bestellst.

Lediglich die 50 Cent pro Tag kannst dir vielleicht sparen, wären ja maximal 2,50 für die Woche. Kann das aber auch nicht ganz sicher sagen, wie gesagt hat mir das die letzte Zollbeamtin glaub erzählt und da habe ich nicht so genau zugehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Ja preislich ist die Lampe immernoch top, jedoch wäre es für mich recht problematisch zum Zoll nach Nbg zu gehen, bin von 7:30 Uhr bis 16 Uhr immer in Erlangen auf der Arbeit. Wenn da jedoch eine Sahneschnittchen wartet kann man ja doch mal hinfahren!  
Danke erstmal für die vielen Infos!


----------



## killacat (17. April 2012)

So, also ich bin raus heute Abend. Wir fahren jetzt gleich am Tiergarten ein bisschen, um die Sattelstützen in aller Ruhe zu testen.


----------



## iquilibrium (17. April 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> So, also ich bin raus heute Abend. Wir fahren jetzt gleich am Tiergarten ein bisschen, um die Sattelstützen in aller Ruhe zu testen.



Hoffe sie taugt dir


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2012)

da komm ich doch auch vorbei


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass der Joe nicht mehr mit uns biken will.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2012)

ach so, ich schau dass ich auf dem Heimweg dann um 19.00 am Steinbrüchlein bin, kannst die Pedale also mitbringen.


----------



## killacat (17. April 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Hoffe sie taugt dir



Habe sie mal auseinander genommen und einen Service gemacht. Jetzt läuft sie wieder, wobei die Riefen in der Beschichtung des Tauchrohrs unterhalb des roten Rings schon beachtlich sind. Siehe Foto im Technik-Thread.


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Mensch wenn ihr mich net hättet.. ^^ 

Bei der einzelbestellung is die chance groß das einer nicht zum zoll muss  

@chris: nur zur info: die die du hattest war ne andere version.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2012)

Dann wären wir komplett aufgeschmissen...!  
Mal sehen wer zur Sahneschnitte darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Meine hintere Felge ist nun doch offiziell gestorben R.I.P. 
Ich hoffe, dass die Supra D etwas mehr aushält.


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Ärgerlich! Bis wann hast die neue im Bike?


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Angepeilt ist Mitte nächster Woche. Das wird dann ganz schön knapp. Bis dahin muss der Not-LRS halten.


----------



## iquilibrium (17. April 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Habe sie mal auseinander genommen und einen Service gemacht. Jetzt läuft sie wieder, wobei die Riefen in der Beschichtung des Tauchrohrs unterhalb des roten Rings schon beachtlich sind. Siehe Foto im Technik-Thread.



Ist hat gebraucht :-( wie gesagt, Technisch Funzt sie....
teste sie, ich bin auch nicht Böse wenn du sie nicht nimmst....


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Ich bin dann 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt "Bank"


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2012)

Sehr gut  heute dann noch ne MILF danach wennse dieses Mal offen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Woaha


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2012)

Einmal milf zum mitnehmen bitte... ^^


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2012)

Wo kann man den die Bilder von heute anschauen?

War ne klasse Runde


----------



## S P (17. April 2012)

Jep - schee wars. Mal schauen, ob reo die Fotos noch rausrückt.


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2012)

@Chris: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/499342/cat/18 

=)


----------



## iquilibrium (18. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Chris:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/499342/cat/18
> 
> =)



He he, die wäre doch was für dich


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

Ich glaube, die ist obenrum zu dick.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. April 2012)

Immer langsam mit den Gabeln  Ihr wisst ja Studenten und das Geld, ne ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Jep - schee wars. Mal schauen, ob reo die Fotos noch rausrückt.



done.


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> done.



 Also öfters mal die Cam einpacken.
Edit: Ich muss mir mal angewöhnen, kein so ein blödes Gesicht im Moment des Abzugs zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2012)

dann wird das ganze aber noch langsamer


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

Für so etwas muss man die Rudelstärke reduzieren.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Und wie immer schaut es lang nicht so steil aus...

edit:


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. April 2012)

Also für mein Verständnis schaut das durchaus steil aus!  Cooles Bild...


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

Diese Stelle ist durchaus steil. 

Hätte auch noch eins....


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. April 2012)

Deiner Gesichtsfarbe nach muss es wirklich sehr steil gewesen sein!


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Geiles Gesicht 

LRS ist bestellt!


----------



## iquilibrium (18. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und wie immer schaut es lang nicht so steil aus...
> 
> edit:



Sehr krass !!!!


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2012)

http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/517/medium/20111218_4482.jpg

Sebbi meinst die kiste, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Man in Blau ist der auch recht schick


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2012)

Wird halt ein älteres modell sein denk ich.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Neuer Rahmen kommt derzeit einfach nicht in Frage 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen wird. Evtl wieder ein Ründchen am STB oder zur Abwechslung TG spielen gehen?

Wenn es regnet könnte man ja gleich die Runde ins LaBiPa verlegen


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

Postman war da: Neuer Lenker (336g in 780mm) + Odis + Verleißzeug sind da 

CRC hat "nur" 10 Tage gebraucht  Jetzt fehlt nur noch das hintere Laufrad


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Mein Laufradsatz hat auch 7 Tage Lieferzeit...

Gehe jetzt mal zum Stadler Kleinteile besorgen und Rahmen gucken


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/517/medium/20111218_4482.jpg
> 
> Sebbi meinst die kiste, oder?



Genau der Rahmen! Der ist für das Geld echt wunderschön verarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2012)

ich bin morgen ab 18Uhr im Cafe Kraft.


----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geiles Gesicht
> 
> LRS ist bestellt!



Welcher ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und wie immer schaut es lang nicht so steil aus...
> 
> edit:



wo ist denn dieser drop?
kenne mich nicht so gut aus am buck


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Der ist nicht am Buck, sondern im Steinbrüchlein. Beschreiben kann ich die Stellen aber auch nicht...

Der verlinkte in schwarz mit goldenen Naben und Nippel!

Der Rahmen ist echt nice!


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der ist nicht am Buck, sondern im Steinbrüchlein. Beschreiben kann ich die Stellen aber auch nicht...
> 
> Der verlinkte in schwarz mit goldenen Naben und Nippel!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist echt nice!



okay dann schau ich dort mal vorbei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2012)

Wenn das die Stellen sind welche ich vermute, bleibt ihr da nicht hängen? Ich sitz da an Kefü oder Kettenblatt auf. Zumindest dort auf SPs Bild. Und das nicht nur leicht.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Glaube du meinst andere Stufen.

Bei diesen Stellen bin ich mit meinem 44er Blatt nicht hängen geblieben.

Sind danach noch bisschen Stufen üben beim Parkplatz gefahren und da bin ich bei einer mit dem Blatt hängengeblieben, während der S P mit Bashgard sauber drüber ist


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2012)

mmh ok, liegt vielleicht auch am tiefen Tretlager+langem Radstand im vergleich zu deinem HT. 
Aber das Pitch ist doch auch recht lang und tief.....wie dem auch sei. Egal.


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2012)

Wann bist denn mal wieder bei einer Runde dabei?

Ragley schon verkauft?


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Kann ich im Augenblick zeitlich schlecht festlegen und fahre sehr spontan mal. Ragley geht morgen oder Freitag schon auf die Reise zu seinem neuen Besitzer. 
Irgendwie schade ists schon, aber Rückenaua ist doof. Hatte der Doc halt mal ausnahmsweise recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn das die Stellen sind welche ich vermute, bleibt ihr da nicht hängen? Ich sitz da an Kefü oder Kettenblatt auf. Zumindest dort auf SPs Bild. Und das nicht nur leicht.



Das sind die zwei Stufen oben auf dem Glasersberg. Wenn du die langsam und sauber fährst, dann geht das völlig problemlos.


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

@Björn: War das net deine Fav. Marke?  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/499941/cat/74


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=70982




http://i549.photobucket.com/albums/ii374/Lee8985/Photo0029.jpg

Ich find der hat was...


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Ich stehe gerade bei strahlenden Sonnenschein am Bahnhof. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter...

Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten?


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Wetter soll wohl halten. Zur Abwechselung mal wieder Buck? Aber ob ich das heute pünktlich schaffe...


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Buck ist ok. 19:00 wäre bei mir aber auch schon sportlich...


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Später wie 19Uhr sollte es dann aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Werde mich beeilen.

Also 19:00 Tiergarten. Joe kommst auch mit?


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Björn: War das net deine Fav. Marke?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/499941/cat/74





sabber  
noch ne 2013er SLX-Gruppe dran und mit längerem Dämpfer auf 160mm Hinterbau aufrüsten und los gehts...
(Rahmengewicht wär interessant, knapp unter 4 kg schätz ich )


aber der S P lässt mich ja nicht... 
muss wohl tatsächlich beim Downhill mal das Pittsch anschauen gehn (wäre jedenfalls vernünftig).


19:00 Buck klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (19. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also 19:00 Tiergarten. Joe kommst auch mit?



Bin am Start.

Edit: Für 900? Verdammt! Hätte ein gut erhaltenes Fluent günstig abzugeben!


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

oh man.. Ich muss nach nbg ziehen..  viel spaß euch! (paar action bilder im dunkeln wärns auch ma)


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Beredet euch mal wann ihr zeit habt für fränkische!!


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. April 2012)

Wo genau trifft man sich am Tiergarten? Wie isses da mit parken?


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Kannst parken bis der arzt kommt.. Haupteingang


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. April 2012)

Ah ok also rundrum die Parkplätze direkt an den Straßen da am Eingang vom Tiergarten? Das kenn ich denk ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Jo direkt vorm Haupteingang. Ist nicht zu übersehen.

Lampe bringst mit. Akku sollte dann für den Rückweg noch halten. Anfangs ist es ja noch hell


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. April 2012)

Hab ich gesagt das ich dabei bin?









heh bei dem Wetter natürlich keine Frage. 

Wie lädst das ding denn auf? Ist sie ladeelektronik im Akku und du hast nur nen dummes Netzteil oder brauchst ein spezielles Ladegerät? Sonst häng ich einfach das Experimentiernetztil dran und begrenz den Ladestrom


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Da ist halt so ein Netzteil dabei. Kein Plan was das Ding für Daten hat...


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Beredet euch mal wann ihr zeit habt für fränkische!!



Ist da nicht am Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2012)

Schade am WE habe ich mal wieder keine Zeit...


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. April 2012)

So, ich hoffe heute schaffe ich es auch mal wieder zum Tiergarten. Habe momentan einfach soviel für die Schule zu tun. Bis jetzt sieht es aber gut aus


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Wenn dann mach ich selbst was aus für fränkische. Weiß noch net ob ich fahren kann.. Habs gestern mal wieder übertrieben und hatte heute nur probleme mit den beinen


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. April 2012)

@Milan0: Grüße von Lisa und Co.


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Wer hat denn jetzt samstag und/oder sonntag zeit?


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Hier! Wenn denn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

und oder oder? ^^


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde, abgesehen von dem kleinen Wildunfall^^


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

hm? wassn passiert?


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Trail Katze, vor der ich bremsen müsste. Der Nachfolgende hat das aber zu spät gesehen, und sich zu Boden geworfen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. April 2012)

Ab sofort trägt einfach jeder diese Aufschrift auf dem Rücken ;-)


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

lol ok  Einmal wenn euer schutzengel (ich!) nicht mitfährt... tztzt ^^

Sebbi willst du so richtig in die Fränkische? So Natur Pur und so?! Oder "reicht" dir Leutenbach und die Gegend?

WEEER is denn noch am Start? Samstag ODER Sonntag? Nicolai hat mich gefragt ob ich Samstags vorbei komm, ich weiß aber net ob ich Samstag schon fahren kann. Habs ma wieder übertrieben am Mittwoch


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

War wie immer eine richtig schöne Runde!

Am WE habe ich leider keine Zeit. Bin bei meinen Eltern Simson schrauben...


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. April 2012)

Ich muss erstmal gucken das mein Knie wieder heile wird 
Das eine hats doch ganz schön erwischt ^^


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> [...]
> Sebbi willst du so richtig in die Fränkische? So Natur Pur und so?! Oder "reicht" dir Leutenbach und die Gegend?
> [...]



Wenn dann schon richtig.  Ich würde aber auch zu euch nach BA fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (20. April 2012)

Bei Natur pur bin ich auch dabei!!! Samstag oder Sonntag iss mir wurscht. In der Fränkischen gibts hoffentlich weniger (Birken)Pollen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so dolle werden...

Mein LRS liegt auf der Poststelle zum abholen bereit!


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so dolle werden...



abwarten. Kommt meinst anders, wie vorhergesagt.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Mein LRS liegt auf der Poststelle zum abholen bereit!



Ja krass. Unbedingt Fotos machen!


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Ich hab bedenken ob ich samstag schon fahren kann :/ sebbi ab wo würdest du gern fahren? 
Björn willkommen im birkenclub


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Wenn Fränkische, dann ab Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle. Das liegt gut zentral.


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Sebbi der nico meldet sich dann heute abend hier und klärts mit dir ab  ich hab eh keinen schimmer von der gegend, von daher machts wenig sinn wenn ich das ausmach. Muss nur wissen wenns arg up geht, dann nehm ich mein HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Klar werden Fotos geknipst 

Wenn das Wetter heute trocken bleibt, fahre ich evtl vom buck aus über Brunn nach Ungelstetten so gegen 5-6 rum


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi der nico meldet sich dann heute abend hier und klärts mit dir ab  ich hab eh keinen schimmer von der gegend, von daher machts wenig sinn wenn ich das ausmach. Muss nur wissen wenns arg up geht, dann nehm ich mein HT.



Ois kloar. 



Milan0 schrieb:


> Klar werden Fotos geknipst
> 
> Wenn das Wetter heute trocken bleibt, fahre ich evtl vom buck aus über Brunn nach Ungelstetten so gegen 5-6 rum



Fährst du dann auch wieder zurück? Sonst würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Heute fahre ich nicht wieder zurück. Bleibe bis morgen bei meinen Eltern außen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Wird wohl doch nichts bei mir. Zumindest 6 werde ich nicht schaffen... S P Willst nen Nightride machen?

Würde auch wieder mit zurück


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Wo hättest denn Bock? Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Verschiebt sich alles bei mir bisschen. Kann erst jetzt dann die Laufräder umbauen...


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Kein Problem - dann kann ich heute noch andere Dinge erledigen.  Und schön Fotos machen, gell?


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt morgen der spacer, mein gabelschaft ist zu lang mit dem superforce. 
Mal ne saublöde frage: weiß jemand eie man nen lenker richtig einstellt?


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Der Backsweep-Winkel des Lenkers sollte ungefähr denen deiner Arme folgen. Hält denn der Superforce?


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Konnts noch net testen. Ich geh aber mal davon aus. Knatzen tut bisher mal nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (20. April 2012)

Wäre morgen mit meiner schdreif am Start.


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Du mit deiner schdreif und der sp mit seiner bitch.. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2012)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter! Ich dreh ne kleine Runde in der RöKlamm...

Kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

ja irgendwie schreibt jetzt keiner was sache ist. ich bin dann mal im kino...


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

Geplant ist morgen 10 Uhr ab Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle.


----------



## Lammerjappen (20. April 2012)

@S P
Woll ma ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden? Wär zu schade um den Sprit, mit 2 halbleeren Autos da aufzukreuzen.
Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle ist der bei Gößweinstein?


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> @S P
> Woll ma ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden? Wär zu schade um den Sprit, mit 2 halbleeren Autos da aufzukreuzen.
> Wanderparkplatz Behringersmühle ist der bei Gößweinstein?



Jep. Soll ich dich abholen? Adresse dann per PM.


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2012)

Ne ohne mich. Viel spaß.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/501169/cat/74

Björn das wär doch wieder was für dich


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Und wie war eure Tour?

Ich war XC Bolzen mit meiner Schwester...

Dienstag TG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. April 2012)

War schee. Einige neue Stellen kennengelernt.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

@ S P: sauber gefahren!  
Ich wäre die Woche auch mal wieder dabei, da aber meine eh schon kaum vorhandene Kondition nach 3 Wochen Pause nun aber einen kritischen Punkt erreicht hat, wäre STB wohl besser geeignet!


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei. Ich fahr mitn strive, wirst also vor mir fahren  stb od. tg is mir latte.


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Mir ist es auch Latte, wo gefahren wird. Die Stufe am TG haut uns schon nicht ab, oder S P? 

@Mike
Hast schon ne Lampe? Es ist immer noch mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

Also wenn ihr am TG fahren wollt, können wir das auch machen - an mir soll es nicht scheitern! 

@ Milan: Nein, die wird momentan hoffentlich von fleißigen Chinesen gefertigt! Also wenn du mir deine nochmal leihen könntest wäre das super..!


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Derzeit ist mir konditionell auch STB lieber. War schon grenzwertig letztens am TG...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

Also wenn es so ist spreche ich mich nochmal für STB aus...!!!


----------



## S P (23. April 2012)

jetzt aber!


----------



## iquilibrium (23. April 2012)

wann wollt ihr fahren ?


----------



## S P (23. April 2012)

So wie es ausschaut wohl morgen 19 Uhr Stabrüchla.


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut wohl morgen 19 Uhr Stabrüchla.



Jup. Neuer LRS muss sich bewähren


----------



## S P (23. April 2012)

Da habe ich eher angst um deinen Rahmen


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Ersatzrahmen ist ja schon ausgesucht


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

Der Wetterbericht für morgen schaut allerdings nicht gerade vielversprechend aus...


----------



## S P (23. April 2012)

Ab bisserl Regen schade ned. Am Glasersberg gibt es zur Not eine Schutzhütte.


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Mike hab die Pumpe schon im Auto.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

Alles klar! Geld bring ich mit!  

@ Milan: Muss trotzdem nochmal nachfragen....könnte ich deine Lampe nochmal benutzen? Entlohnung in Form eines Hopfen-Malz-Gebräus wäre denkbar


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Dafür bring Ich dir sogar meine Mama mit! 

Schmarrn, Jo kannst haben. Wer zuerst mahlt...


----------



## killacat (23. April 2012)

Weiß noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Evtl. besuche ich auch mal wieder die Konkurrenzveranstaltung, die morgen ebenfalls im STB zu Gange ist. ;-)

PS: hat jemand zufällig einen 70-80er Vorbau zur Hand? Wurde gerne mal was kürzeres testen, da mein Lenker sich auf wundersame Weise um 90mm verbreitert hat!


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Ich hab ja auch ne zweite falls jemand eine braucht.


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Leihweise hätte ich einen 75er easton ea30...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. April 2012)

Ob des so gut wäre wenn deine Mama wüsste was du mit deinem Fahrrad im Wald so treibst!  

Danke!


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Eher nicht. Hat mich schon ganz entsetzt angeschaut, als ich das letzte mal mit Knie-Schienbeinschoner zu Besuch kam


----------



## killacat (23. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Leihweise hätte ich einen 75er easton ea30...



Genau das, was ich suche.


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Ich meld mich bei dir, wenn ich daheim bin. Müsstest ihn ja heute noch umbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (23. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich bei dir, wenn ich daheim bin. Müsstest ihn ja heute noch umbauen...



Schaff I heut ned. Magst ihn morgen einstecken, dann nehm ich ihn einfach mit...


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Vorbau is in 5 min drauf. Ich hab da erfahrung *gg


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Ok. Bring ihn morgen mit.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok. Bring ihn morgen mit.



Und nehmt vorsichtshalber noch ein oder zwei 5mm Spacer mit, falls die Höhe des Klemmbereichs kürzer ist ...


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Wolfi kommst auch weng?


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2012)

Guter Tipp. Wenn ich noch welche haben sollte, bringe ich die mit. Joe hast du da welche rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andialb (23. April 2012)

Jemand spontan Morgen Abend so ab 16.30 am Tiergarten Lust auf ne Runde Ri Moritzberg... gerne auch bis hoch.
Meldet euch am besten heute Abend noch


----------



## HTWolfi (23. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wolfi kommst auch weng?



Bin, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auf der Konkurrenzveranstaltung.


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

hm? welche ist das? 

*EDIT* Regenrisiko liegt, stand jetzt, morgen bei 94%


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

Meine APP sagt heute Abend trocken


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Deine app is komisch!  war jetzt stb od tg angesagt?


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

STB. 

Derzeit sind Wettervorhersagen max eine Stunde gültig


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. April 2012)

Ich biete 9°C bei 95% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Abend!  
Quelle: wetter.de


----------



## S P (24. April 2012)

Gestern Abend war es am Buck mehr oder weniger furztrocken.

Abwarten und Füße stillhalten.


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Mike die info hatt ich auch. Bei uns regnet es schon den ganzen tag.. Was macht das wetter in nbg? Fahrt ihr trotzdem wenns pisst?


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. April 2012)

Also hier isses nicht so schön und wenn ich aus de Fenster schau auch recht feucht :/
War gestern kurz ne Runde Veste und da war der Boden stellenweise noch recht matschig - das ist dann heute nach der Nacht und de Regen bis jetzt sicher nicht besser geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Abwarten und Füße stillhalten.



Mal schauen wie es ausschaut, wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme.


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Stb sollte trotzdem gehen, denk ich.


----------



## killacat (24. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Stb sollte trotzdem gehen, denk ich.



Gibt's schon 'nen angepeilten Zeitpunkt?


----------



## S P (24. April 2012)

Wie ist denn aktuell das Wetter in Nürnberg? 

Aber so wie es aktuell bei mir ausschaut, schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht vor 19 Uhr nach Nürnberg.


----------



## killacat (24. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell das Wetter in Nürnberg?
> 
> Aber so wie es aktuell bei mir ausschaut, schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht vor 19 Uhr nach Nürnberg.



Bewölkt, aber trocken. Gerade eben lugte sogar kurz die Sonne durch.


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

@S P

Bis wann schaffst es denn bis zum Parkplatz?

@Killacat

Treffen 18:30 an der Bank. Gemütliches Hochkurbeln und dann Vorbau umbauen?


----------



## killacat (24. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @Killacat
> 
> Treffen 18:30 an der Bank. Gemütliches Hochkurbeln und dann Vorbau umbauen?



siehe PM


----------



## Lammerjappen (24. April 2012)

hab dann schon mal die Schutzbleche dranmontiert (=optische Lachnummer) 

beste Dreckscheuausrede: "Es sind Prototypen, die ich für jemand anderen testen muss..."


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. April 2012)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. Nicht das ihr wieder wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Wie jetzt nicht dabei? "schau fei"  joe ich denk 1900 stb steht (hoffentlich) noch. Mach mich grad fertig


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell das Wetter in Nürnberg?
> 
> Aber so wie es aktuell bei mir ausschaut, schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht vor 19 Uhr nach Nürnberg.



Wann schaffst du es denn? Bei mir sieht es auch kritisch aus! 18:45 gleicher Platz wie beim letzten Mal?


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Vollsperre bei hirschaid, klasse!


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

Was denn heut los. Ich bin ab 18:30 am Parkplatz. Wollen kurz bei der Konkurrenz hallo sagen 

@Mike
Lampe habe ich dabei

Rebirth, schaffst du es dann überhaupt?


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Ich hoffs


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2012)

Mike, der S P schafft es wohl nicht. Kommst zum Parkplatz hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. April 2012)

Habe noch 200 km vor mir. bin raus.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mike, der S P schafft es wohl nicht. Kommst zum Parkplatz hoch?



Ja - ich beeil mich so gut es geht! Sollte es bis 19:00 Uhr schaffen! Bis gleich...


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Sebbi dann kommen wir gleichzeitig an


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2012)

huhu ^^ Also war mal wieder ne nette runde  

...was haltet ihr am Sonntag von ner schönen (langen!) Technik Tour? Vielleicht da in der gegend wo ich mal mit Björn und Phillip die Girls getroffen hab. 
Evtl so um 10 oder so los und irgendwann Nachmittag/Abends wieder heim. In verbindung mit ner Bratwurst/Bier session usw.. Wetter soll ja Bombig werden!! 
Ich denk das wär mal ne Coole Nummer. Wenn man sich ZEIT an dem Tag mitbringt machts auch nix wenns 10 Mann werden...



Und weils mir grad wieder eingefallen ist: 
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...-Wildschweine-auf-einen-Streich;art217,270284


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2012)

Morgen 

ja war wie immer schön. Die bergauf Geschwindigkeit war mal ganz angenehm 

Ich habe das WE leider keine Zeit...


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. April 2012)

Hört sich sehr gut an  ich wäre wohl dabei!


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. April 2012)

Sonntag könnte gut sein 
Wo ist die Gegend mit den Girls genau?  Bei dir oben irgendwo?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2012)

Jo war echt cool und die Geschwindigkeit echt angenehm!  
Plan klingt gut und ich wäre auch gern dabei aber ich bin Samstag Abend auf einer Geb-Feier und da wird es mir mein Körper wohl nicht erlauben um 10 schon wieder aufm Sattel zu sitzen! 
Gibts ähnliche Pläne für den 30ten oder 1ten?


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2012)

Naja 10 is ne idee.. Kann gut auch später sein. Ich würd gern samstag fahren, kann aber leider nicht weil ich mich vor monaten zu nem mittlerweile überflüssigen techniktraining angemeldet hab das diesen sa stattfindet


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. April 2012)

Wo denn? Beim "Porsche"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2012)

30. muss ich arbeiten, am 1. wäre mal wieder okolieren angesagt


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2012)

Na dann schaut das mit der längeren Tour wohl eher schlecht aus. 

Geht denn morgen was zam?


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2012)

wieso siehts schlecht aus?


----------



## S P (25. April 2012)

Morgen Buck - übliches Tempo?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2012)

Weil es bei mir am Sonntag nichts wird! 

Keine Ahnung was Buck mit üblichem Tempo bedeutet aber ich befürchte nichts gutes?!


----------



## iquilibrium (25. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Morgen Buck - übliches Tempo?



Jachtwurschd Tempo


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2012)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe...


----------



## S P (25. April 2012)

@Milan0: Wie macht sich dein neuer LRS?


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2012)

Hat gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit Bravour bestanden. Letztes Manko ist jetzt noch der FA hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (25. April 2012)

Ich vermisse seit gestern einen Stollen von meinem Mountain King II. Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an mich. Er muss da irgendwo ganz allein im Wald liegen...
Hat sich ganz sauber und anscheinend ohne große Gewalteinwirkung von der Karkasse gelöst. Komisch komisch...


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2012)

hast keine alten fußballschuhe mehr?  

Wie sieht es bei den nicht urlaubern mit Samstag nachmittag aus??? =) Von mir auch aus Sonntag nachmittag. Mir is das Wayne.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Ich bin raus. Evtl am Montag so ab 14:30 ne Runde STB...


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

Muss arbeiten


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich mir den Sonntag freischaufeln...


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2012)

Heute Buck klingt gut. Wann? Von mir aus auch gern eher als erst wieder 1900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. April 2012)

@ Milan: Montag 14:30 Uhr klingt ganz gut....

@ Rebirth: Wo willst du denn am Samstag Nachmittag fahren?


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

Ich hab jetzt doch keine zeit am samstag. Wenn dann sonntag. Hätte da jemand böcke? War mal mitn björn am/im/um/kA buck unterwegs. War ne lustige strecke! Vielleicht da in der gegend nochma oder so?!


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

WE und heute bin ich leider komplett raus. Montag habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich doch ganz frei. Könnten also auch früher los. Hätte an STB Schwarzachklamm oder so gedacht...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. April 2012)

Also am WE bin ich raus - Sonntag wirds nix! 
Da ich Montag auch frei habe können wir wegen mir auch gerne früher los - wohin ist mir eigentlich egal!


----------



## killacat (26. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Morgen Buck - übliches Tempo?



Um 19:00 am Tiergarten? Tempo wäre noch zu diskutieren.


----------



## S P (26. April 2012)

Das Bike wäre wieder einsatzbereit. Können auch gern a weng mehr (langsamere) Tech-Trails foarn.


----------



## killacat (26. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das Bike wäre wieder einsatzbereit. Können auch gern a weng mehr (langsamere) Tech-Trails foarn.



Jau ist auch drin. Ersatzlampe ist organisiert.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. April 2012)

Ihr könnt gerne Jachtwurschd-Tempo fahren - ich bin raus!  Ohne Milan und sein Licht wird es mir dann doch ein bisschen zu dunkel. Die China-Lampen sind zwar jetzt bestellt aber es besteht der begründete Verdacht dass diese bis heute Abend noch nicht da sein werden!


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

S P fahr die Kante ja nicht ohne mich...


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch keine zeit am samstag. Wenn dann sonntag. Hätte da jemand böcke? War mal mitn björn am/im/um/kA buck unterwegs. War ne lustige strecke! Vielleicht da in der gegend nochma oder so?!




Also Sonntag wäre ich bei dem schönen Wetter gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Und vergesst morgen Abend die CM nicht


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2012)

Ach ja das mit der Lampe dann wieder.
rebirth du bist heute nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

ne. 3 ma die woche nbg is "etwas" zu viel des guten 

Phillip sonntag wirds wohl nix, zu zweit wirds nix. Es sei denn du kennst dich aus!?


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Wer mein Einzig Fixie sieht darf es festhalten und mir bescheid geben. Wurde heute vom Südausgang am Hauptbahnhof geklaut. Zwischen 6:50 und 17:30 am Tag





Entgegen dem Foto mit Easton EA30 Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

oh man... So eine S c h e i ß e!!


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Es war zwar nicht teuer, sackrisch schwer und billig verarbeitet, aber hat viel Spaß gemacht zu fahren!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. April 2012)

***********!!!!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. April 2012)

Werde die Augen offen halten. Schade um das Teil.


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Phillip sonntag wirds wohl nix, zu zweit wirds nix. Es sei denn du kennst dich aus!?




Ja das ist ja schwach hier ;-) Wie kann es denn sein, dass bei so einem Sommereinbruch keiner Lust hat zu biken? 

Also ich kenne so die üblichen Wege, die wir bisher gefahren sind^^ 

Bin auch relativ flexibel...was den Zeitpunkt angeht.

Wäre schon cool wenn wir irgendwas hinbekommen würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Ich bin nicht in Nbg am WE. Am Montag führe ich übers STB zur Schwarzachklamm und wieder zurück... 
Wobei ich Schwarzachklamm nicht kenne


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

verdammt ich will mit  Ich hab aber *)§/="%$ kein urlaub


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. April 2012)

Wenns Montag nicht allzu früh losgeht bin ich dabei. Würd dann nur bis zum frühen Nachmittag arbeiten gehen 
Sonntag müsst ich mal gucken - wo wolltet ihr denn da nun  fahren?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. April 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt am Montag bis 14 Uhr einen Termin...! Was meinst du Milan?


----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2012)

Ich wäre schon gern früher gefahren. Abends kommt die bessere Hälfte wieder aus der Arbeit 

Aber wenn so keiner mitfährt, machen wir halt 15:30 am Parkplatz STB?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. April 2012)

Läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. April 2012)

Ich bin dabei...


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

Na super?!  ich Muss bis 15:00 arbeiten! Ich frag gleich ma ob ich eher abhauen kann.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. April 2012)

@ Rebirth: Und? Bist dabei?


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

War das ne frage?  muss nur wissen wann es losgeht, muss meine flucht aus der firma genau planen ^^


----------



## Lammerjappen (27. April 2012)

Wochenende und Montag geht bei mir wohl nix. 
Morgen muss ich mich um ein paar Bienen in der Fränkischen kümmern (Bienenstock hüten und beimkern, net dass hier Missverständnisse aufkommen , vielleicht schau ich mal bei den Leutenbachern vorbei. 
Sonntag und Montag fallen bei mir auch flach.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

Spalter! 

Was war morgen nochma? Stb 15:30?


----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2012)

Jup. 15:30 STB.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. April 2012)

Hat einer von euch zufällig einen Schlüssel für Hollowtech II/Howitzer Innenlager und könnte den mal mitbringen heute?

Sowas in der Art:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/images/product_images/info_images/1410_0.jpg


----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2012)

Habe ich. Mal schauen ob ich ihn noch in meine begrenzten Transportmöglichkeiten unterbringe...

Kannst auch vorher kurz bei mir vorbei schauen, dann ziehen wir es da fest

Wer ist jetzt heute alles dabei?

Die Runde wird mit der Schwarzachklamm ergänzt. Werden also gute 20km mehr werden


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. April 2012)

Vorbeikommen wird knapp, bin ja arbeiten heute und da is der Zeitplan eh schon etwas begrenzt ^^ Wenn du ihn zum STB mitbringst kannste ihn dann auch bei mir im Auto liegen lassen und musst ihn nicht mitschleppen auf die Tour 

Mal schauen ob festziehen reicht, hoffen wirs mal sonst wird ein neues Lager fällig. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2012)

Ok bring ihn mit.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe ich. Mal schauen ob ich ihn noch in meine begrenzten Transportmöglichkeiten unterbringe...
> 
> Kannst auch vorher kurz bei mir vorbei schauen, dann ziehen wir es da fest
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei - 20 km sind auch okay!


----------



## killacat (30. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok bring ihn mit.



Bräucht ich auch mal - inklusive dem Werkszeug für die Kurbel. Evtl. ist mein Innenlager auch hinüber.

Wie war's in der Klamm?


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/im/ob/imobnl3udxbf/large_CriticalMass_1204_0529b.jpg?0

so sah der typ also mal aus.. ^^

Anstrengend aber geil..


----------



## Milan0 (1. Mai 2012)

Was soll das heißen? 

War eine lange Runde. Bin die nächsten Tage erstmal außer Gefecht. Mein Handgelenk scheint gestaucht zu sein...


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Mai 2012)

Meh :/ dabei wars noch so schön im Modder 
Hoffen wir mal, dass es schnell wieder besser wird.


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2012)

Was habt ihr denn schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2012)

Schöne Runde mit kleinen Abflügen 

Ich hätte einen Fullface gern gehabt!


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2012)

Wie jetzt? Im Steinbrüchlein/Klamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (2. Mai 2012)

Ja so ein Fullface wäre in dem Moment gar nicht so schlecht gewesen...! 

Wie wars bzw. ist es in Italien?!

Btw, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2012)

Jo. Das große steile Stück, kurz bevor man auf den Kanal kommt. Bei der unteren Stufe ist mir das VR abgehauen und mein Gesicht hat den Boden gekostet. War aber halb so schlimm. Da war der Umweg zum nächsten Bikeshop schlimmer, weil ohne Schaltzug hinten wollte ich nicht bis zur Klamm raus


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2012)

Die Stufe, bei der es dich schon mit der Tora ausgehebelt hatte?


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2012)

Nee. Mein das Stück bei dem man auch in der Mitte einsteigen kann. Oder "außen rum" über Serpentinen.
Danach kann man entweder links rum hochschieben oder rechts zum Kanal runter.

Am Montag war allgemein nicht mein Tag!
Kennst noch die Stelle bei der du im Winter mal im Schlamm gelandet bist?
Da bin ich auch nochmal abgeflogen. Rebirth exakt wie du aber auch hinterher


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2012)

Ah etz. Gesicht/Handgelenk arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
Die Stelle am Sumpf ist auch prädestiniert zum reinfallen.


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2012)

Joa, war aber in zeitlupe bei mir 

*edit* wie siehts morgen aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2012)

Gesicht geht, paar Kratzer nichts wildes. Handgelenk war schon vor der Tour beim spielen am Parkplatz. Da war eine Stufe doch zu hoch 

Ich falle diese und nächste Woche komplett aus. Außerdem meldet der Wetterbericht für morgen Regen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (2. Mai 2012)

Ja der Zeitlupen-Sturz hatte schon was! 

Ich wäre am Donnerstag dabei, jedoch habe ich immernoch kein Licht...könnte also schwierig werden.


----------



## Artworks (2. Mai 2012)

Servus miteinander bin nicht nur neu im Forum bin auch noch ein absoluter Neueinsteiger :s nach fast 15 Jahren Pause  
Will aber endlich wieder fahren und nicht nur den Pegnitzgrund rauf und runter!
So meine frage fahrtraining für stb oder ähnliches gibt's sowas oder überbewertet .. Was meint ihr ? Oder einfach runter oder rauf fahren eher runter ?! 
Feedback wäre echt subba 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich versteh zwar die frage nicht, aber ich würd sagen fahr einfach mal mit und entscheide selbst obs was für dich ist 

Learning by doing und so  

@rest: also donnerstag geht nix?


----------



## Artworks (2. Mai 2012)

Hi rebirth,
Ok muss zugeben die frage hätte man besser stellen können ich wollte wissen ob ich vielleicht mal so'n MTB fahrtraining machen sollte oder ob es so was überhaupt gibt ?  aber ich glaub learning by doing ist Training genug 
Cool werde schön die Beiträge mit verfolgen und wenn's klappt und klar geht Versuch ich mal mit zu fahren  
Ps: Donnerstag kann ich leider schon mal nicht schreibe ne SA am Freitag die kein Mensch braucht


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Also fahrtechnik training lohnt sich schon würd ich sagen. Gibt schon trainings, kann dir auch mal jemanden empfehlen wenn du magst.


----------



## Artworks (3. Mai 2012)

Ja klar bin ganz Ohr, kann ja nicht Schaden würd ich jetzt speziell behaupten ..


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

eat this! 

http://kerstin-koegler.jimdo.com/kerstin/

 

Ich sag ma.. die kann was =)

Also ich war beim Basic in SW dabei. Hätt evtl interesse an nem Advanced.

Vielleicht macht se nen guten Preis wenn sich ein paar hier als Gruppe anmelden


----------



## Artworks (3. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen 
@rebirth: Ok danke klingt viel versprechend und ist aufjedenfall ne Überlegung Wert ..

Sagt euch Björn Porsche was ?? Erfahrungen ??
MfG


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an...! Hat sich das Basic Training gelohnt oder kann man sich das sparen? 

Also ich würde heute fahren - aber das Problem mit meinem fehlenden Licht wird sich bis heute Abend wohl nicht lösen lassen! Ich hoff die kleinen Chinesen geben Gas und die Lampen kommen nächste Woche...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich heute Nachmittag/Abend im Steinbrüchlein unterwegs.


----------



## killacat (3. Mai 2012)

Sag Bescheid SP.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Mai 2012)

Was bedeudet denn Nachmittag/Abend?


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Es kann auch 17 Uhr sein. Je nachdem wann ich die Folie für die Feder ins Standrohr gefummelt habe. Das Gedengel ging mir tierisch auf den Sack.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Mai 2012)

17 Uhr könnte eng werden....ich muss mal sehen wie ich mit der Arbeit fertig werde und melde mich dann nochmal! Schonmal viel Glück bei der Fummelei!


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Ich sagte ja...könnte.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Mai 2012)

Artworks schrieb:


> Sagt euch Björn Porsche was ?? Erfahrungen ??
> MfG




Ja, Gute


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Ich schlage mal heute (wenn es nicht regnet) 17 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein vor.


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Mai 2012)

am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Alteeer... Nicht so knaaaapp ^^ ach *******.. Ich komm  das basic training wars wert! Wusste zuvor nichtmal was ne grundposition ist 


Mike heut wirst keine lampe brauchen  so lang fährt ja keiner ^^


----------



## Artworks (3. Mai 2012)

Ok also weis jetzt mal Bescheid werde mal Porsche für n Basic Training aufsuchen und dann sehen wir weiter .. 
Viel Spaß euch heute Nachmittag


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Mai 2012)

Also 17 Uhr schaff ich nicht - ich bin raus!  Neuer Anlauf nächste Woche...

@ Rebirth: Da hast du mal eindeutig Recht...


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Also 17 Uhr schaff ich nicht - ich bin raus!  Neuer Anlauf nächste Woche...
> 
> @ Rebirth: Da hast du mal eindeutig Recht...



Dann schlag eine andere Zeit vor.


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

18:00?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde es heute nicht vor 19:30 oder 20:00 Uhr schaffen - wäre dann wohl doch ein bisschen zu spät!  
Neuer Versuch nächste Woche....! Euch aber eine schöne Runde! 

@ Rebirth: Vorsicht in Mittelerde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Sebbi wann dann? Ich fahr ne stunde...

Mike geht klar 

Gruß
Steven


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Dann wie gehabt 17 Uhr. Meine Feder ist jetzt auch still. Die Folie vom Hefter taugt. 
Nie wieder Schrumpfschlauch auf der Feder....


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Ohje.. Ich eile!


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> 18:00?



Ups.. das habe ich überlesen. Schaffst du 17Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Ca. ja.. Evtl 5 min verspätung


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich steh noch in Lauf am Bahnhof. Naja könnte sowieso nicht fahren 

@S P
wie wars im Urlaub? Alles heile geblieben?


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

So schlimm mit der hand momentan?


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2012)

Reini!!? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/502056/cat/77

=)


----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2012)

Kenne ich doch schon 

Für den Preis bekomme ich ihn auch neu und in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (4. Mai 2012)

Also des Ding hat natürlich schon was - in Rot erst Recht! Ich würde zuschlagen!


----------



## S P (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist der alte Rahmen mit durchgehen 1 1/8'' Steuerrohr. 

Der neue hat ein taperd Steuerrohr. Da findet man mit etwas Glück ein Gabelschnäpschen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2012)

Ich seh den reini aber Eigentlich mehr auf nem 200mm bock 

Oder alternativ auf nem cyclocrosser  nur so entkommst du abwärts dem strive im genick


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

moin, wollt vorhin ma meine bremse(n) entlüften.. dabei is mir was aufgefallen: Ich hab ja ne griffweitenverstellung, die version mit der verstellung zwischen Hebel und Griff. Wenn ich am Linken drehe wird eigentlich nur der druckpunkt verstellt. am rechten wenn ich dreh wandert der hebel. Da is doch was faul, oder?

grüße


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Elixir entlüften! Er hat Elixir entlüften gesagt .... wahhhhhh.... wir haben vorhin bestimmt 3 Stunden lang versucht meine Elixir zu entlüften


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

=) versucht? wer war denn am start?
Is das bei deiner auch so das die link und rechte verstellung es irgendwie anders machen?


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Welche hast du den genau?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab zwar keine Avid sondern die Formula One, aber meine Griffweitenverstellung funktioniert links wie rechts als Griffweitenverstellung!?!?!?

Meine müsste aber auch mal entlüftet werden....wenn jemand mit Erfahrung und Werkzeug mal nichts zu tun hat wäre ich für eine Schulung dankbar!


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2012)

Nicht mehr von entlüften sprechen!

Man war das ein Dreck! Das Steak hat dafür aber gut geschmeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Mai 2012)

Dann fahrt Shimano. Da ists ganz einfach und das Mineralöl schadet nichts und niemandem. Hab auch schon die blaue Magura Suppe mit dem Rosa Shimanozeugs mehr oder weniger gemischt, weil ich nichts mehr anderes hatte. Funzt.
Entlüftet habe ich meine XT/Saint Kombi(welche schon auf 3 Rädern war) auch nur einmal als ich ne Leitung tauschen musste. 

PS: bin ich froh das ich Frühaufsteher bin und meine Steinbrüchleinrunde heute schon hinter mir habe. Wenn auch nicht ganz trocken. Jetzt brauchste nicht mehr los.


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Auch ne Möglichkeit. Dann muss ich aber auf meine Matchmaker verzichten, und das kostet wieder wertvollen Platz am Lenker.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Mai 2012)

Da ist zwar was dran, aber für 2x Schalt + 2x Bremshebel ist doch immer Platz.
Mit Biene, Navi und Fernbedienung für die Sattelstütze wirds dann allerdings eng. Das wäre war.
btw: Ich teste heute mal die CP von Markus, wenns passt nehme ich dein Teil. Vorausgesetzt sie gibts noch.


----------



## Lammerjappen (5. Mai 2012)

muss halt ein noch breiterer  Lenker her


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Die M666 sind schon interessant. Aber ich gebe den Elixir noch eine Chance  Vorn ist der DP super, nur hinten bekomm ich den ums verrecken nicht so hin wie vorn.

Keine Ahnung, wie Milan0 das bei der hinteren Bremse hin bekommen hat.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Mai 2012)

Hinten isser irgendwie immer anders als Vorne. Da ist allerdings was dran. Zumindest ists bei meiner Elixir am Stumpj so. Mag an der längeren Leitung liegen.

Der Nachteil an den Shimano´s wenn sich die Beläge dem Ende neigen ist nicht mehr viel mit ein- bzw. nachstellen. Vorallem wenn man die Hebel gerne nahe am Lenker hat.
Ob das bei den 2012ern anders ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

@SP: Elixir 7. 

ich versteh das prinzip net ganz... recht bewegt sich nur der Hebel, der Belag bleibt stehen. 
Links bewegt sich der hebel kaum, dafür bewegen sich die beläge, ganz reingeschraubt dreht sich der reifen NICHT mehr weil die Beläge voll auf die Bremsscheibe drücken. Müsste das net links genauso sein wie rechts? 

Btw: Kann man ne Gabel ohne zugstufe fahren? Oder ist das zu gefährlich? Es gab da nen zwischenfall bei meiner RST


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2012)

Meiner ist hinten so genial wie vorne. Habe es am Pitch genau wie bei mir gemacht und plötzlich war gar kein DP mehr da :screwy:

Ich würde jetzt mal Dichtungen der R tauschen und dann mit neuem DOT nochmals sauber entlüfteten. Für mein Kit besorge ich auch mal neue Dichtungen...


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Die 7er Elixir hat doch keine DP Verstellung. Nur eine Griffweitenverstellung. Das hat jetzt mal grundsätzlich nix mit den Kolben am Sattel zu tun. Wenn sich der DP verstellt, dann ist wohl Luft im System.

Zum Thema Gabel ohne (richtig funktionierende) Zugstufe... frag mal Milan0 zu seiner Gabel vor der Reba


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2012)

Ja, so ne Elixir ist nicht so mal eben im Vorbeigehen entlüftet, die Saint sind da bisher viel problemloser.


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

mir schon klar das se keine DP verstellung hat, deswegen ists ja so strange das sich die beläge bewegen


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Mai 2012)

Hey, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird können wir ja nochmal so eine Tour wie am vergangen Donnerstag machen und dann bringe ich mal meine Kamera mit, die Serienbildtauglich ist ;-)

Dann können wir mal schön was aufnehmen!


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Jau  und evtl. ein Ministativ mitnehmen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2012)

und vor allem einen Blitz mitnehmen und ich komm mit dem Glory


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal meine Cam befragt:

Bildfolge: 0,7 fps
Selbstauslöser: 10 oder 2 Sekunden mit einem Bild... oder 1-10, 15, 20 oder 30 Sekunden mit bis zu 10 Bildern.

Nich so pralle...


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

also meine nächste bremse wird KEINE avid mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich schaffe 3 Bilder in der Sekunde. Jedoch dann nicht mit Blitz.

Hätte aber einen schön großen externen Blitz. Bei Foto Sessions sollten es aber nicht zuviel Leute werden. Dauert ja dann immer ewig


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

wüsst ich auch gern... glaub das "passiert" wenn der hebel zu weit rausgeschraubt wird. Scheinbar gibts keinen endanschlag


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2012)

Ah. Funktioniert er noch?


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

Denk ja. Aber an der stelle hackts halt..


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Mai 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

morgen regnet's =)


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2012)

sebbi/reini mit was für spritzen habt ihr entlüftet?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Mai 2012)

Ach quatsch - hat doch heute schon geregnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir zu meiner Bremse ein Entlüftungskit gekauft.


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe eine Lumix FZ-150 aber keinen externen Blitz. Wenn jemand einen hat, wäre das glaube ich perfekt. Ansonten würde ich es erstmal ohne Blitz versuchen. Sollte doch bei Sonnenschein auch funktionieren. 12 Bilder die Sekunde


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Mai 2012)

Noch ists trocken........
btw: passt am Stbr etwas auf. Durfte gestern wieder ein paar Hindernisse beseitigen, welche mit, ich muss schon sagen mit Vorsatz, absichtlich an unübersichtlichen technischischen Stellen platziert wurden. Abseits irgendwelcher Wanderwege. Beindicke abgesägte Stämme weht weder der Wind von den Bäumen noch fallen sie sonst wo vom Himmel.
Oft sinds die gleichen Stellen, die mit den gleichen Ästen blockiert werde wenn man diese nicht weit genug in den Wald wirft. Auf einem Trial waren es letzte Woche gleich ein ganzer Berg von Ästen. Geradezu liebevoll gestapelt.


----------



## cimmerier (6. Mai 2012)

... wieder daheim .... Trocken bliebs zumindest von oben, aber heut wars echt "glitschig"


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

3 Stunden heute so gut wie alle Trails rings um den Glasersberg zu Fuß mit dem Garmin abgestiefelt. Von unten und von oben nass geworden 

Zum Biken war es eindeutig zu schlammig/nass.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Glasersberg zu Fuß



neue trails aufgezeichnet? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> neue trails aufgezeichnet? =)



War ganz interessant.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2012)

Na da bin ich dann aber gespannt auf die nächste Tour.

Ich bin jetzt eine Woche weg im Urlaub. Danach geht es mit neuem Helm wieder weiter.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

neuer helm? zeig ma! 

Sebbi du hast doch nen FF von 661, oder? Wenn ja, welchen und was hast bezahlt? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen zuleg, ein leihhelm kostet mich auch nen zehner... 

grüße


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

@Milan0: viel Spaß euch!
@rebirth: yep, 661... fürn 80er 
FF dann im Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

den shifted? Wie fällt das 661 zeug aus? hast nen schwarzen?


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

Nee, in weiß. Die 661 passen auf meinen Eierkopf perfekt, im Gegensatz zu anderen Marken.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

in weiß? und was soll ich jetzt kaufen? ^^


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

Am besten den, der auf deinen Kopf ohne zu drücken passt. Da hilft nur aufprobieren.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

ich hatte mal nen oneal auf, habs gerade verglichen, sind die gleichen helme. jetzt hätt ich den 661 in weiß gekauft weil der billiger ist.. ^^


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte ganz viele ausprobiert. Jeder hat irgendwo gedrückt. Der 661 passte wie die Faust aufs Auge. Von daher kann man da schlecht verallgemeinern. Jeder Wasserkopf ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt nen weißen zu nem guten preis bekommen, bin aber eigentlich eher nicht der "nachkaufer"


----------



## killacat (6. Mai 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Lumix FZ-150 aber keinen externen Blitz. Wenn jemand einen hat, wäre das glaube ich perfekt. Ansonten würde ich es erstmal ohne Blitz versuchen. Sollte doch bei Sonnenschein auch funktionieren. 12 Bilder die Sekunde



Habe einen externen Blitz, lässt sich drahtlos, aber nur mit Nikon auslösen. Ich wäre aber auch dabei - mal dem ganzen Krempel in den Wald schleppen wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

wann wollt ihr das denn machen?


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall bei passender Witterung. Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

Dienstag solls doch schon besser werden  

Wann wollt ihr allgemein wieder fahren? Ich "muss" meine Laufräder mal nachziehen lassen. Kann ja momentan leider etwas dauern...


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2012)

Jau, für Dienstag schauts ganz gut aus. Das "Wo" sollten wir noch auskaspern.

Eiern die CB schon?


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

Eier garnix. Nur gespannt könnten sie schon werden.. Schadet ja nix ^^


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2012)

Bei der fetten Foto Session will ich auch mit dabei sein...

Mal schauen welcher Helm es morgen wird.


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2012)

Wo gehst denn hin zum kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2012)

Kauft ihr euch jetzt alle Full-Face-Helme? 

@ Milan: Viel Spaß im Urlaub! 

Wenn es am Dienstag nicht so spät los geht bin ich dabei!


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2012)

Fürn BP sicherlich eine der wichtigsten Investitionen. Für Touren sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2012)

Da stimme ich dir in beiden Punkten voll und ganz zu!  

Wobei Milan bei seinem Sturz ein Full-Face auch nicht geschadet hätte!


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Mai 2012)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Beide Räder ins Auto und nächste Woche Geißkopf und Co unsicher machen oder mal Richtung Samerberg durchstarten und dort dem BP bzw der Campenwand mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten........oder hierbleiben und am 20.5 in der Fränkischen den Marathon fahren....für letzteres fehlt mir eigentlich das Training dies Jahr


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

GK? Wenn's Wetter passt komm ich nächstes Wochenende auch  Sebastian kommst mit?


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2012)

Uhhhh... hats da auch CC Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Mai 2012)

Ja da Wetter ist auch meine Sorge. FÃ¼r Samerberg mÃ¼sste ich mir langsam mal ne Unterkunft besorgen. Als ich das letzte mal spontan in den Chiemgau gefahren bin....war nirgends was frei und ich durfte 40â¬ die Nacht fÃ¼r eine, naja, einfache Unterkunft Zahlen.

Klar, BikerX und Flowcountry. Die Freeride ist fÃ¼r dich aber auch kein Problem. Die Downhill ebenso wenig. Nur auf Evileye und yougofirst wirste an deine Grenzen kommen.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kauf mir einen ganz Normalen. Bei meinem Sturz hat der Alte seinen Job gemacht 
Fahr heute noch kurz zum Stadler, denke der hat eine vernünftige Auswahl...


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

solange es nicht regnet ist GK doch gut zu fahren. Baron oder Hillbilly vorne drauf und ab gehts


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

so, wie ist das nun morgen abend? Was wann wie wo?


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder Buck?
@reo: könnt mer ja noch bei Gelegenheit die MiCo abstimmen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

Stumpi oder Glory?


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2012)

Wohl eher Stumpi


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

Glory, dann komm ich auch hinterher


----------



## Lammerjappen (7. Mai 2012)

falls ichs schaff und es kein fotoshooting wird komm ich auch vorbei


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2012)

Wann soll's denn losgehen? Und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

fotoshooting wirds (hoffentlich) erst bei schönem wetter


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

Und, was ist nu? Entweder Bau ich die Solo Air wieder in die Boxxer oder stell die Vorderradbremse am Stumpi ein


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

bremse einstellen hört sich schneller an


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Mai 2012)

Hmm...bewölkt für morgen. Das ist nicht so gut. Da bräuchten wir schon Sonnenschein, damit es hell genug ist. Ich glaube wir sollten das verschieben. Und dann eignet sich ja das Steinbrüchlein schon...also von mir aus auch wonanders..hauptsache man kann ein bisschen fliegen 

Wo und wann treffen wir uns jetzt am Dienstag? Tiergarten um 17Uhr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

bischen fliegen geht am Tiergarten _viel_ besser  Ich nehm morgen das Tourenradl mit und werde so gegen 17Uhr am Löwensaal sein.


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

warum ausgerechnet morgen so früh? ich hab um 16:30 nen termin


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2012)

weil ich morgen um 7.00 das arbeiten anfange


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

abends?


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin total flexibel, können auch gerne etwas später fahren....da wo es halt alles passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2012)

@ Steven: wann würdest du es schaffen? 17 Uhr wird bei mir auch eng! Kann aber auch nicht zu spät los. Licht ist immernoch nicht da!


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

Oh keine ahnung. Hab nen arzt termin, auf den wart ich aber schon monate, ich denk ich hab wenig wartezeit. Allerdings fahr ich fast ne std. Vielleicht so gegen 18:30?! Wobei es ja erst um 21:30 oder so dunkel wird. Da würd 19:00 (wie immer) auch reichen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2012)

Na ob es um 21:30 Uhr im Wald noch hell ist?!? 
Naja schauen wir halt morgen mal wie du loskommst...18:30 Uhr wäre schon besser!


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2012)

Bin für "wie immer", also 19 Uhr.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2012)

also später is einfach für mich... kaspert halt ma was aus. Ich bin derweilen am F5en


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2012)

ähm leut wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. Mai 2012)

19 Uhr TG, wie gestern bereits angedroht.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2012)

Oben oder unten? Ich hoff ich schaffs rechtzeitig mit dem scheiß arzttermin


----------



## S P (8. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich oben, da ich mit meinem Service-Fahrzeug anreisen werde.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2012)

Also löwensaal 1900?! 
Noch wer am start heut? Björn?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2012)

ich hab die HV-Kammer für den Monarch auch dabei


----------



## Milan0 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Gipfel schon hinter mir


----------



## Lammerjappen (8. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab die HV-Kammer für den Monarch auch dabei




Na dann muss ich ja kommen!!! Kann wer ein steriles Arbeitsumfeld bieten, dass wir an die Innereien vom Monarch rankönnen? Feldlabor? 

@ reo: mein Plan: Ich mach meinen Monarch penibelst mir Zahnbürste sauber und verpack ihn keimfrei und reise mit dem gewichtsgetunten RP23 an. Vor Ort dann auf HV umbauen. Die Lösung sollte sauber genug sein, dass kein Dreck in die Luftkammer kommt. Buchsenwerkzeug bring ich auch mit.


----------



## Lammerjappen (8. Mai 2012)

@ reo: Mir fällt grad auf, dass es geschickt wär, wenn wir uns schon etwas früher am Löwensaal treffen (18:30), falls das mit dem Umbauen der Luftkammer heut schon geht.
Also, falls du nicht schon ab 17:00 am Löwensaal rumkurvst ...  ich komm so um 18:30 da hin.

bis dann


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2012)

Mike hast dich verfahren heut?  

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Illegaler-Bike-Trail-mit-allen-Schikanen;art769,6775237

Zitat: "Einen Biker aus Nürnberg aber schert es wenig, was der Wanderer will."

Björn schonma was von Young Talent (forchheim) gehört?  
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=222&xd3e48=nv4a7219cnl91mb978tmgb5otohipcj9


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. Mai 2012)

Okay ich gebs zu. Nachts, wenn alle anderen schlafen, bau ich heimlich Trails!  

Ich war gestern in Kalchreuth unterwegs -ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit! Wie wars bei euch? Ab wann habt ihr eure Lichter benötigt? 

2.500EUR ist natürlich schon ein gschmeidiger Preis für das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Die YT sind schon nette Kisten. Mitunter haben die aber auch langen Lieferzeiten. 

Dann noch das Video von gestern.


----------



## Lammerjappen (9. Mai 2012)

Das YT ist auf den ersten Blick schon toll, aaaaber: (Lästermodus ein)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat das YT wie auch einige andere  Kompletträder nur ne "halbe Lyrik", mit abgespeckter Druckstufe (nur die Motion Control, nicht Mission Control). 
Nennt sich ja laut Datenblatt "Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo Air" und nicht "RC2L".
Und wir wollen doch alle die "Lyrik RC2 DH" und natürlich die Coil-Version !!!


Außerdem die Bremsen... kein Kommentar  ... jemand ne andere Meinung ? 
Und Laufräder/Naben sind DT, die machens bei mir auch net lang, da hält Alivio sogar länger. (jaja, der kräftige Antritt )
Naben sind wahrscheindlich die 350er. Die haben nicht ganz so gängige Lagergrößen wie die 340er. Die ham nur das 6000er Lager verbaut (gibts ganz billig). Außerdem gibts für die 340er den Stahlfreilaufkörper von der 540er. Also wenn DT-Naben, dann 340er. Was anderes find ich blöd.
Und wie war das mit 2 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen? Dazu hab ich schon zu oft wegen Haarrissen nen neuen Rahmen bekommen 

Ist in meinem Fall insgesamt also kein Sorglospaket und wird ganz schnell wieder zum Sparschwein auf 2 Rädern. 

Lieber nich, aber vielleicht mal anschauen, vielleicht funkts ja


----------



## rebirth (9. Mai 2012)

War ja nur ein bsp. 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=212

Das wär scho eher was für dich irgendwie


----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Was willst du denn da auch für den Preis erwarten?  Dann doch eher ein Aufbau mit einem Alutech Fanes oder Intense Tracer.

Oder du nimmst endlich das Pitch, welches noch einen neuen Herren sucht. Das ist eine gute Basis.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. Mai 2012)

Hat heute irgendwer Bock so gegen 18 Uhr zu fahren?


----------



## Lammerjappen (9. Mai 2012)

Selbstaufbau wird wohl das sinnvollste.


----------



## killacat (9. Mai 2012)

Ist auch nicht anders als bei PCs - für die breite Masse tut's Ware von der Stange, aber wenn man gewisse Ansprüche hat, kommt man um dem Eigenbau nicht herum. Wird halt dann nicht ganz billig.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

oder nach jungen Gebrauchten im bikemarkt o.ä. schauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

@secherezze: hab gerade ein paar Bilder vom RP23 in meine Gallery hochgeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2012)

Selbstaufbau ist das Beste und einzig Wahre. Ich liebe es. Aber das dürfte der ein oder andere hier schon wissen  
Muss mein Mega doch wieder umbauen. Hab mich dagegen entschieden, mich die nächste Woche anstehenden Steigungen mit um die 24% mit nur einem 33er Blatt Vorne hoch zu quälen. 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Im Augenblick wirds am WE erst mal regnerisch egal welches Ziel ich mir aussuche.......


----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Fränkische am WE soll ja trocken bleiben *in den Leutenbach Thread schiel*


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2012)

Auf Treppen fehlt mir der Flow


----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Das hier müsste bei MasterP1989 schon langsam nicht mehr existieren 




Foto von reo


----------



## Lammerjappen (9. Mai 2012)

@ reo:
der Durchschlagschutz iss ja echt niedlich. Und das Boost Valve find ich auch interessant. 
Pass nur auf, nicht dass dich der foxinterne Geheimdienst irgendwann holen kommt. Strengstens geheimes Material, was du da grad veröffentlichst 

Hast du den Defekt finden können, wo das Öl entweicht ist? Oder irgend einen Zähler, der die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung runterzählt? 
Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal fürs in Ordnung bringen !!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

man sieht links noch ein wenig vom Oberteil, in das die Kolbenstange geschraubt ist. Zwischen dem Teil und dem Dichtkopf rechts wird bei Durchschlägen der niedliche Gummiring eingeklemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

@secherezze: Öl und Stickstoff war noch alles drin, nur nicht mehr getrennt in zwei Bereichen  Die Dichtung vom Trennkolben bzw. der Trennkolben selbst hat keine sichtbare Beschädigung. Mal sehen, ich bau das Teil jetzt wieder zusammen, dann wissen wir mehr.

Tante edit sagt: der Gummiring am Trennkolben hat 17mm Innen mal 3,5mm Schnurstärke, sollte mal jemand einen neuen benötigen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das hier müsste bei MasterP1989 schon langsam nicht mehr existieren
> 
> Foto von reo




Okay, also jetzt aber mal langsam hier  !! So schlimm wird es schon nicht sein. Habe aber heute mal sämtliche Schrauben nachgezogen..irgendwie war mein Schaltwerk hinten etwas locker^^ 

Außerdem fahre ich ja jetzt mit mehr Druck im Dämpfer..da sollte vorerst nichts mehr passieren^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

was mir aufgefallen war: der Trennkolben war verkehrt herum eingesetzt. Eine Seite hat eine Vertiefung für die Kolbenstange, die andere Seite ist plan. Laut Fox PDF kommt die plane Seite nach unten, die Vertiefung zur Kolbenstange hin. Eingebaut war's umgekehrt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

fertig, alles dicht, Einstellknöpfe funktionieren wieder so wie sie sollen. Mal sehen wie lange der hält. Geändert habe ich nichts, auch der Boostvalve-Druck ist wieder original auf 225PSI.


----------



## rebirth (9. Mai 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Selbstaufbau wird wohl das sinnvollste.



da musst halt abstrichen machen wenn du in deiner vorgestellten preisliga bleiben willst.


----------



## Sickboy8001 (9. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich verfolge den Thread hier schon seit geraumer Zeit, habs aber nie geschafft mich euch mal anzuschließen.
Über den Winter war ich ne faule Sau, dann war scheiß Wetter, dann war ich erkältet, scheiß Wetter, Grippe, 4-Wochen Dienstreise, scheiß Wetter, Kieferhöhlenentzündung und jetzt beginnt für mich endlich die Saison...

Genau jetzt schreibe ich, da ich gestern abend nachdem ich vom radeln kam, hier gesehen habe, dass ihr um 19Uhr am Tiergarten ward.

Ungefähr um die Zeit müßte ich über Löwensaalparkplatz gerollt sein, völlig auser Atem, kurz vorm hyperventilieren bin ich mit meinem grünweißen Moto an nem Rudel Geländeradler vorbei gekommen, die mich dann auch bald überholt haben. Das müßt doch ihr gewesen sein?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, das waren wir. Du warst der Cannondale-Fahrer ohne Helm  auf dem Kopf


----------



## Sickboy8001 (9. Mai 2012)

Jup, genau der, ich wußts das ich dafür gleich Sympatiepunkte sammel ;-)
Aber ich hab auch fast ne Ausrede, war reines (harmloses) Konditionstraining!

Sobald ich fit genug bin, sag ich bescheid. Wenn ich mit euch loszieh hab ich auch ganz sicher nen Helm dabei, aufm Kopf, versprochen!


----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Ach du warst das, der auf dem Weg am Zaun rechts ran gefahren ist?

@MasterP1989
Ich wollte dir nur zeigen, wie viel "Sicherheit" da vorhanden ist.


----------



## Sickboy8001 (9. Mai 2012)

ja, hab gemerkt dass mir da jemand im Nacken sitzt ;-)
Hab mich aufm weg zum Bug etwas zu sehr verausgabt, der Anstieg zum Löwensaal gab mir den Rest, da am Zaun ging einfach nix mehr. kurzzeitig versteht sich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (9. Mai 2012)

Morgen wieder eine Runde STB? Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## S P (9. Mai 2012)

Jau, wenn ich es morgen schaffe, dann bin ich dabei. Wetter passt ja - auch für den Biergarten hinterher.


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Sickboy8001 kondi brauchst net wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei....19:00 Uhr STB?


----------



## killacat (10. Mai 2012)

Sickboy8001 schrieb:


> Sobald ich fit genug bin, sag ich bescheid.



Komm einfach vorbei, wir beißen nicht, und unseren Schinder-Hannes zügeln wir schon, so dass auch der letzte mitkommt.

@ SP & Mike: 7 klingt gut bzw. kurz nach halb am der Bank.


----------



## S P (10. Mai 2012)

Werde es heute wohl nicht schaffen.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

Ich werde eventuell mit dem Auto anreisen - daher würde ich vorschlagen Treffpunkt 19 Uhr am Parkplatz?! 

@ rebirth: Wie schauts mit dir aus? 
@ sickboy: Ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei und auf mich wird auch immer gewartet!  Kannst dich also ohne Probleme anschließen....


----------



## killacat (10. Mai 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich werde eventuell mit dem Auto anreisen - daher würde ich vorschlagen Treffpunkt 19 Uhr am Parkplatz?!



Geht klar. Hast 'ne Lampe?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

Also meine Lampe müsste gestern mit der Post gekommen sein, hoffe ich zumindest!  Muss die Sendung heute noch abholen....! Hast du Erfahrung wie lange es dauert bis das Ding geladen ist? Reicht eine Stunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Mike ich fahr ein ründchen mit meiner freundin.


----------



## killacat (10. Mai 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung wie lange es dauert bis das Ding geladen ist? Reicht eine Stunde?



Klar, es ist ja noch 'ne weile hell...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

@ Rebirth: Alles klar - nächste Woche wieder. 
@ Killacat: Bis später!  

Generelle Frage...gibt es schon Pläne für nächste Woche Do? Eventuell wieder ene längere Runde? Schwarzachklamm war bis auf einige wenige "ausrutscher" echt super!


----------



## Lammerjappen (10. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Öl und Stickstoff war noch alles drin, nur nicht mehr getrennt in zwei Bereichen  Die Dichtung vom Trennkolben bzw. der Trennkolben selbst hat keine sichtbare Beschädigung.



Der Defekt ist damals urplötzlich während einer Fahrt aufgetreten, nix Schleichendes. Komisch, dass die Dichtung noch i.O. war. Lag vielleicht an dem Tag an den Temperaturen von -15°C 
War das Öl noch halbwegs sauber, oder waren schon Dreckflöckchen vom Gummiabrieb drin?




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was mir aufgefallen war: der Trennkolben war verkehrt herum  eingesetzt.



Da sieh an, vor dir hatte nur Fox bei der Herstellung und 1 mal Toxoholics da die Finger dran/drin. Immer wieder neue Überraschungen. 

Also vielen Dank dafür 

Wegen Steinbrüchlein: Habs mir für heut vorgemerkt. Muss doch mal ein Moto probefahren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag ist Ochsenkopf angesagt, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.
@secherezze: du musst nen Monarch HV probefahren


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Mai 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Der Defekt ist damals urplötzlich während einer Fahrt aufgetreten, nix Schleichendes. Komisch, dass die Dichtung noch i.O. war. Lag vielleicht an dem Tag an den Temperaturen von -15°C
> War das Öl noch halbwegs sauber, oder waren schon Dreckflöckchen vom Gummiabrieb drin? Da sieh an, vor dir hatte nur Fox bei der Herstellung und 1 mal Toxoholics da die Finger dran/drin. Immer wieder neue Überraschungen.




das Öl war ok. Es kann sein, dass bei max. Federwegsausnutzung der Kolben an den Trennkolben angestoßen und den Trennkolben weiter reingedrückt hat. Damit hätte man einen Unterdruck in der Ölkammer und sie würde potentiell Luft ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemand einen geladenen Akku für die China-Lampen hat - bitte mitbringen! Ich habe dummerweise keine passenden Stecker fürs Ladekabel..


----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2012)

Schön wars runter! Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Sickboy8001 (10. Mai 2012)

heute abend hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber nächst Woche bin ich am Start! Donnerstag und Ochsenkopf und so, klingt irgendwie verlockend...


----------



## killacat (10. Mai 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen geladenen Akku für die China-Lampen hat - bitte mitbringen!



Lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Mai 2012)

@ killacat: Spitze!


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Mai 2012)

Sickboy8001 schrieb:


> Donnerstag und Ochsenkopf und so, klingt irgendwie verlockend...



wir werden Lift fahren, sprich stabile Reifen sind angesagt und ein bischen Protektoren sind auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihrs fest macht mit donnerstag leih ich mir ein DH bike..!


----------



## S P (10. Mai 2012)

Dein Schdreif reicht doch dafür?


----------



## Sickboy8001 (10. Mai 2012)

Das würd ich doch auch sagen, mit nem Enduro kommt man doch fast überall runter, nur mit dem DHler halt etwas schneller.

Vom Lift ging ich jetzt einfach mal aus, aber gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben ;-)
Protektoren... is klar, aber ich weiß, wer den Buck ohne Helm hochfährt...
Ich denk die Muddy Marry trägt mich da sicher zu Tal.

Wenn's Wetter passt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Und wenns mich wieder aufs maul haut, wovon ich ausgehe, is mein schdreif im arsch?! :/ 

Helm hab ich auch noch keinen. Aaaahhhh!!!
Falls ich doch meines nehm: kann mir jemand ne 30,9er sattelstütze leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickboy8001 (10. Mai 2012)

öhm, ich glaub die die bei mir noch rumliegt, ist ne 31,6er.
werds die Tage mal nachmessen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2012)

brauchst du eine kurze oder reicht eine normal lange Sattelstütze? Weil Specialized und Giant haben beide 30.9mm Sattelstützen und eine 380mm lange hätte ich noch.


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

@reo: Okolieren klingt doch super. 

Wie war die Tour denn gestern? Hoffe, es gab keine Ausfälle?


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. Mai 2012)

Wir waren gestern halt Mücken füttern.
Ausfälle? Auf Seite der Mücken einige


----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute abend jemand an tiergarten richtung moritzberg ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin so gegen 17.30 am Löwensaal, denke aber nicht das ich dein Tempo mitfahren will bzw. kann


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Mai 2012)

@ S P: Runde war gut und die Jungs habe deine Rolle als Antreiber erfolgreich übernommen!


----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre sudara jahr zum 3.mal und 2011 hab ich auf stolze 450km gebracht...
vor 18:00 dann ich nichts sicher zusagen


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin so gegen 17.30 am Löwensaal, denke aber nicht das ich dein Tempo mitfahren will bzw. kann



Vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei gerollert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

Oh mein handy schreibt türkisches 
deutsch 

18:00 würd ich schaffen


----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

@reo wÃ¼rdest du warten ? wollt im normalan tempo 35-50km schaukeln, wÃ¤r cool wenn noÄu einige kommen


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

35-50 km/h, okay...bin raus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen  Björn kommt noch, wir haben mal so grob 17.30 angepeilt, aber je nachdem wann der oder ich da bin, kann's auch 18.00 werden bis wir loskommen. Ich sag jetzt mal, wir sind bis 18.00 noch oben am Löwensaal, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## killacat (11. Mai 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> @ S P: Runde war gut und die Jungs habe deine Rolle als Antreiber erfolgreich übernommen!



Hrhr, hast doch einwandfrei mitgehalten!

 @ Björn: Noch 'n Trauma davongetragen, weil wir die Runde gehen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren sind?


----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

Cool, hab den porsche schon ewig nimmer gesehen
Na hoffentlich hat er sein hardtail einstecken...
schaffs doch früher, arbeiten dann ich morgen auch noch

sonst noch spontane leute heute am start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, er meint nicht den Björn Porsche. Wahrscheinlich der Björn mit dem Specialized Enduro.

Bei mir wird es eher gemütliches Trail surfen. Die Gabel macht gerade so viel Spaß


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Jep, bei inzwischen drei Björns hier ist das nicht mehr so einfach


----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich wüsst das mein HT das packt würd ich auch kommen..


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

Was soll es denn nicht packen? Und warum das HT?


----------



## killacat (11. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Jep, bei inzwischen drei Björns hier ist das nicht mehr so einfach



Richtig. außerdem meinte ich dem secherezze.


----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2012)

hab doch keine dämpfung in der (kaputten) gabel am HT. 
Und HT weil vom anderen die Räder beim nachziehen sind.

@reo: ne ganz normale halt  eigentlich müsste das meine andere aber auch packen, sitzt ja keiner drauf bergab 

@björn: http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...T-2013-mit-Shimano-XT-lieferbar-ab-062012.htm
und 
http://www.bunnyhop.de/ < hat auch paar gute angebote


----------



## orchknurz (11. Mai 2012)

Hab nen notubes plattfuss und verspäte mich .. also nicht warten


----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2012)

orchknurz schrieb:


> notubes plattfuss



bekommst das repariert unterwegs?


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn man einen Schlauch dabei hat schon nehme ich an. Oder ein Ersatz-Kit


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Nabend! Wie habt ihr euch den ablauf am donnerstag vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (13. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag Osternohe?


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Ochsenkopf


----------



## iquilibrium (13. Mai 2012)

hmm, wäre zu überlegen


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2012)

@S.P
@ reo
danke fürs guiden, hat spass gmacht


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Mai 2012)

kommt halt zum samerberger bikepark. 2std von nbg.  wenns net pisst wie gestern auch schneller.
werde dort Morgen mein Unwesen treiben und kann mal berichten. falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> danke fürs guiden



Wo warter denn weng?

Also Samerberg is mir zu weit, da ist ochsenkopf schon grenzwertig ^^


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

A weng im Steinbrüchlein trailen - ein paar neue Stellen gefahren. Inkl. Hausaufgabe fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Hausaufgabe? Erzähl!


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder im Lande. Was geht am Dienstagabend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Noch zu lösen....

Peter spornt schon an.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Reini leih dir mal ein two15 für donnerstag  

Wie war dein urlaub?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> kommt halt zum samerberger bikepark. 2std von nbg.  wenns net pisst wie gestern auch schneller.
> werde dort Morgen mein Unwesen treiben und kann mal berichten. falls Interesse besteht.



Ja, erzähl mal, dann weiss ich vielleicht schon was ich nächstes Wochenende mache 

Von Bamberg aus ist Ochsenkopf doch nicht so das Problem, geht doch ne Autobahn quer bis Bad Berneck?

Und Hausaufgaben gibt's ne Menge, grade wenn der Peter dabei ist 

*hint* two15 gibts keine mehr, die sind schon reserviert... Hanzzz gäbe es wohl noch.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2012)

@S P

Schaut gut aus 

Donnerstag werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Reo auf meine nachfrage hin gabs noch welche.. Naja zu spät :/ mach ich halt meins kaputt


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S P
> 
> Schaut gut aus



Sieht echt kniffliger aus, als es ist - wie immer. Mit dem 2.5er Baron wird alles besser. Nachdem die Rubberqueen einen qualvollen Reifenflanken-Riss-Tod gestorben ist, wandert der 2.3er Baron nach hinten, und das VR bekommt Besuch vom 2.5er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Mai 2012)

@rebirth: zuletzt hatten sie zwei und die sind schon reserviert . Kann sein dass sie inzwischen mehr haben.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Hätt auch gern nen anderen HR, mit der queen komm ich net klar.


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Was stört dich denn an der RQ?


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, erzähl mal, dann weiss ich vielleicht schon was ich nächstes Wochenende mache



Das was ich bis jetzt von den Wanderwegen aus sehen konnte sah flowig aus. Im Wald versteckt viel Holz. Auch viele kleinere Sprünge, mehr table als double. Also schön zu üben. Natürlich auch dickere Sachen wie ein Roadgab und co. Viele Möglichkeiten scheinbar, Singletrailheizen bis fliegen lernen.
Gut finde ich. Ich muss nicht den Lift nehmen und kann auch hochradeln. Teils Teer, teils Forstweg. Spart man sich den Lift. Vorausgesetzt man fährt 2fach Vorne. Zum Glück habe ichs noch umgebaut. 
Auf der Auffahrt hat man immerwieder sicher die Möglichkeit in die Strecke einzusteigen. Muss also nicht immer ganz hoch oder runter.

Mal sehen, morgen weiß ich mehr. 

PS: Weiter oben noch ganz schön viel Schnee. Nicht im Park sondern heute auf Tour bestimmt insgesamt 45min geschoben und getragen.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Noch zu lösen....
> 
> Peter spornt schon an.



beim nächsten mal packst sie


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Ich werde bestimmt heimlich üben


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Is das teil "schwerer" als die extrem-abfahrt?


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Ähm... anders. V-Profil Rinne, vielleicht 2-3m nach unten. An sich vermutlich nicht wirklich schwer, aber mein Kopf sagt derzeit noch NEIN.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

ok, gugg ich mir beim nächsten mal ma an  

Wie mach mers am donnerstag?


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Wann wollen wir uns am Donnerstag überhaupt treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

ja keine ahnung ^^ Ich muss ja separat fahren..


----------



## Sickboy8001 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich würd sagen morgends bis vormittags, gehöre auch zu den Langschläfern 

Neben dem wann sollte auch das wo geklärt werden...
Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2012)

Wo ist ganz klar der Ort Fleckl. Parkplatz am Lift.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

huhu vorschlag: Treffen um 0900 in Fleckl am Bullhead House. Gemeinsame Frühstücksaktion bis 0905  Ne halt nen Kaffee saufen weng was futtern und lagebesprechung. 
Liftkarten holen und ma raufschauen was das wetter so macht. Würd sagen zum Aufwärmen erstmal den "wanderweg" hinten runter bügeln. 
Ich will unbedingt ma wieder die wellen am schluss "fahren".
Falls mein Bike dann noch lebt können wir die DH strecke angreifen 

Jetzt hab ich "so lang" langsam fahren geübt.. bin gespannt obs auch schnell (irgendwie) geht ^^ 
Hoff mein Helm kommt bis Donnerstag, hab die 2-10 Tage lieferzeit übersehen..


----------



## Sickboy8001 (13. Mai 2012)

Achso, dann wär das geklärt, ich dacht man trifft sich hier um möglichst viel Mensch und Rad in möglichst wenig Auto zu bekommen.

Daraus folgt dann auch dass wir über die Ankunftszeit reden...

Steht ihr mehr auf 10er oder auf Zeitkarten?
Ist ein halber Tag zu kurz?

Falls Zeitkarten angesagt sind, wäre 11Uhr passed für die Karte von 11:30Uhr bis 17Uhr.

Wenn ein halber Tag reicht, dann 12:30Uhr für die 13-17Uhr Karte.

Oder eben um 9Uhr Ganztageskarte?


----------



## Sickboy8001 (13. Mai 2012)

Gut da war ich zu langsam mit der Antwort, somit ist ja alles beantwortet


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2012)

naja beantwortet ist noch nix. war ja vorerst nur ein vorschlag  

Die die aus Nbg anreisen sollten evtl schon fahrgemeinschaften bilden. bin ja der einzigste aus bbg.. ^^


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn an der RQ?



ich rutsch (immer/oft) weg in den kurven, hab irgendwie null vertrauen hinten


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Würd sagen zum Aufwärmen erstmal den "wanderweg" hinten runter bügeln.
> Ich will unbedingt ma wieder die wellen am schluss "fahren".



das kannste knicken, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=229320&d=1335517449

und am Vatertag bei halbwegs gutem Wetter ist schnell fahren auf Wanderwegen sowieso nicht drin...

und vom fahren her: M_J_K, Enduro-Björn und ich werden wohl zusammen fahren, damit haben wir leider keinen Platz mehr im Auto. S_P wollte noch kommen, evtl. hat er noch Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2012)

Und wie schaut es jetzt morgen Abend aus?

Fährt wer? Wettermäßig bisher leichter Regen gemeldet...


----------



## iquilibrium (14. Mai 2012)

@Steve:  wir könnten uns mit Fahren zusammen tun, würde fahren....


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Mai 2012)

wg. Morgen: Hausaufgaben üben?


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2012)

Aber doch nicht mit der ganzen Meute.


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2012)

Oha. Deswegen hast am sonntag scho nix gesagt was?


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2012)

Das hatte sich relativ spontan ergeben. Aber solche Spielerein kannst du machen, wenn man Zeit und Interesse hat. Sonst gibt das Unmut im Rudel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2012)

berichte dann mal ob du erfolg hattest, ich denk schon


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2012)

Sebbi da hast recht. Aber vielleich lässt sich der ein oder andere doch anstecken und fährt was technisches  
wär aber allgemein interessant beim probieren ne cam dabei zu haben, dann siehst gleich wast falsch gemacht hast, oder?
Wenn ich scho beim thema bin: nimmt wer ne cam mit zum okolieren? Könnte handy und ne normale digi cam bieten.

Uuund..: mein helm ist noch net da, hoff der kommt morgen. Bin da etwas nervös bei der anfahrt ohne helm. Wenn se keinen oben haben steh ich da..


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2012)

@reo
Fazit nach 1 Tag Samerberger Bikepark: Macht Spass, aber von den Streckenverhältnissen bei weitem nicht so Anspruchsvoll wie die Freeride oder Downhill am Geißkopf. Es gibts zwar kurze Singletrailsabschnitte die natürlich, eng und wurzlig sind, aber überwiegend angelegte Strecke mit Splitt/Brechsand befestigt. Abschnitte auf Holz auch für Anfänger geeigent. Generell finde ich die Strecke voll Stumpj geeignet. 200mm+ fände ich hier zuviel wenn ich ehrlich bin. Außer für den Roadgap.
Klar gibts einiges an hohen Tables ähnlich wie bikecross am Geißkopf aber der Untergrund auf der gesamten Strecke verlangt nicht nach so viel Federweg.
170-180mm Freerider ist meiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet wenn man alles dort fährt.
Die haben dort viel Speci Stratus im Verleih. Angeblich das optimale Bike für die Strecke.
Das Mega war nicht überfordert. Außer beim "Zukurzkommen", da sind 150mm am Heck natürlich gleich weg. 
Eines gibts aber, viiiiiiele Kurven.

An der Bikestation hat man auch die Möglichkeit sich ein Navi zu leihen. Falk ibex oder so ähnlich. Dort sind ca. 10 Touren gespeichert von 18km 700hm bis 70km 2700hm. 
Streckenprofil und Co lässt sich vor Ort anschauen. 
Hab mir jetzt mal eines für die nächsten zwei Tage geliehen. Nicht das ich wie Gestern wieder herumirre und ewig durch den Schnee stapfen muss 

So genug Text........

PS: Mir hat die 5er Lift-Karte gereicht, bin allerdings zwei mal ganz hochgeradelt und bestimmt 5 mal die Hälfte bis 2/3 weil mir die Abschnitte am gesten gefallen haben.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich muss morgen absagen.

Werde erst wieder am Freitag zu einer Runde aufbrechen können. Da aber wahrscheinlich vormittags und evtl ausgedehnter...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn's Wetter morgen ok ist würde ich nach Wendelstein an den Sendeturm fahren und von dort aus ein wenig den Wald unsicher machen incl. big bike  Geht schneller als vom Steinbrüchlein bis raus zu kurbeln...


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Mai 2012)

Das klingt ja gut was ihr vorhabt 
Da bin ich fast neidisch obwohl ich ab Mittwoch für 1.5 Wochen in Kroatien bin.

Hab übrigens rausgefunden was meine Dicke hat von wegen dem Knarzen. Sie liegt grad in Einzelteilen im Wohnzimmer verteilt und bis jetzt siehts so aus als wenns wirklich das Schwingenlager ist (Yay Eingelenker da gibts zum Glück nur eins )
Beim dran rütteln jetzt war es möglicherweise nur nicht genug angezogen obwohl das Loctite noch zusammengepappt hat beim ersten aufschrauben. Hab jetzt alles saubergemacht und kiloweise Fett reingehaun... Mal schaun ob ichs morgen zwischen dem Packen noch schaffe wieder alles zusammenzuschustern und noch besser ob dann das Knarzen weg ist.


Vielleicht geht dann morgen Abend noch was bevor der anderthalbwöchige Bikeentzug kommt.


----------



## Sickboy8001 (14. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Uuund..: mein helm ist noch net da, hoff der kommt morgen. Bin da etwas nervös bei der anfahrt ohne helm. Wenn se keinen oben haben steh ich da..


 
Wenns dir nur ums Einhalten von Vorschriften gehen sollte, ich hätte noch nen alten Giro switchblade im Angebot. Für den Notfall wär er besser als nix!

Mit meiner Sattelstütze lag ich übrigens richtig, 31,6er...

Ich hoff übrigens auch auf ne Lieferung bis morgen, glaub aber nicht mehr drann, bis jetzt keine Versandbestätigung.
Neue Pedale wären der Hit, gepresste Pins sind einfach nur Müll!


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

Sickboy8001 mir gehts eher um meinen Kopf  

Wer fährt morgen??? Falls nix zusammenkommt fahr ich bei mir mit ner gruppe.


----------



## killacat (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen?



Prognose für heute Abend ziemlich unschön. Stürze mich lieber gleich ins kühle Nass & betreibe etwas Ausgleichssport.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe das ich noch trocken mit dem RR heimkomme...

Wer hat Lust am Freitag gegen Mittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Mai 2012)

und ich hab eben erfahren, dass ich heute abend doch keine Zeit habe. Stattdessen gibts nochmal Iron Sky, diesmal auf Firmenkosten


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich schaue mir den auch nochmal an


----------



## S P (15. Mai 2012)

Heute habe ich auch keine Zeit. HS hat die Versand-Benachrichtigung für meine Lieferung erteilt. Dicker Baron und Latex Schläuchlies sind auf dem Weg  Damit steht dem Oko nix mehr im Weg.... Wetter soll ja auch besser werden.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

Sind latex dickere? Hab gestern auf ner treppe meine dünnen gekillt

Ich will ja nicht nerven: aber sollten wir nicht langsam mal ausmachen wie wir das mit dem Okolieren anstellen?


Haben will:
http://www.intensecycles.com/carbon-fiber/carbine-sl/gallery/


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand, wo ich mal Five Teens in Nürnberg anprobieren kann?

Wüsste gern welche Größe ich da brauche...


----------



## S P (16. Mai 2012)

Schau mal in die Fahrradkiste. Der hat immer welche da.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Mai 2012)

wie sieht's jetzt morgen aus? Braucht noch jemand ein Taxi? Björn und Markus haben abgesagt (und die Reservierung der two15 storniert), ich fahr damit aktuell alleine. S_P ist auch dabei. Wer kommt noch oder will noch mitkommen?


----------



## Sickboy8001 (16. Mai 2012)

ich würd mitgehn und bis jetzt auch allein fahren. Man sollte sich zusammen tun...
Wann und wo wollen wir abfahren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde so gegen 9 Uhr losfahren, schick mir halt ne PM mit Adresse, dann hol ich dich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Wie lang fahrt ihr?


----------



## Sickboy8001 (16. Mai 2012)

google meint so ein-dreiviertel Stunden. Bei 115km weiß ich aber nicht ob ich das wirklich glauben soll


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Wollt ihr da net scho weng eher los?


----------



## Sickboy8001 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich richt mich da nach dem Fahrer


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2012)

Wer wäre jetzt am Freitagmittag bei einer kleinen Tour dabei?


----------



## killacat (16. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wer wäre jetzt am Freitagmittag bei einer kleinen Tour dabei?



Bin für's verlängerte Wochenende weg. Wir sehen uns nächsten Dienstag wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wer wäre jetzt am Freitagmittag bei einer kleinen Tour dabei?



mittag bin ich leider auf arbeit. sonst wär ich dabei


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2012)

Was wäre den die früheste Zeit für dich?
Schau erst wie es dir nach morgen geht 
Wunsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Sickboy8001 (16. Mai 2012)

also wenn ich den morgigen tag unbeschadet überstehe, wäre ich freitag nachmittag am start.


----------



## S P (16. Mai 2012)

So, das Fuhrwerk ist neu bereift. Gewicht alt 14,8KG, neu 15,4KG 

VR: Baron 2.5 + Aircomp C4 Latex
HR: Baron 2.3 + Aircomp C4 Latex

Bin gespannt, wie oft ich Nachpumpen muss. Und der 2.5er gript abartig.


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2012)

Milan0 ich hab um 15:00 aus. Vielleicht kann ich auch weng eher gehn, ist aber net sicher.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2012)

Um 15 Uhr bin ich schon bei meinen Eltern außen, wird also eher nichts.

@S P
Gewicht ist nicht alles 

Edit:
Evtl bin ich doch den Tag noch in Nbg. Wer hätte dann alles Nachmittags Bock?


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenstand vom Oko: kein guter Tag, ein kaputter Schlauch, eine Delle im Rahmen, ein dickes Knie und ne kaputte Schulter...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2012)

Oh *******!!! 
Dann mal mein Bericht aus Coburg:
- gestürzt
- Ellbogen ausgekugelt 
- dadurch Ellbogengelenk gebrochen und Bänder gerissen
- OP folgt am Montag

Ich bin für die nächsten 2 Monate raus!


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Mai 2012)

@reo Oh weh. Wie wer wo warum? Hoffentlich nicht alles beim gleichen.
War sehr nass oder? Hier dank schneematsch und co stellenweise echt tricky.
@ellebogen
Aua nich gut

Allen gute besserung


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2012)

Klingt ja garnicht gut. Ich werde dann wohl morgen früh ne Runde alleine drehen müssen.

An alle Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2012)

Sickboy8001 hatte nen Platten, S_P hat nen dickes Knie, Patricks Strive ne Delle im Unterrohr und rebirth wird ne Weile nicht mehr radeln können  Gute Besserung nochmal.

Und war absolut trocken, sogar Ochsenshore war gut fahrbar


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Mai 2012)

Na super maennertag.....
Ich nehme an du kommst nicht an samerberg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2012)

ne, ich hab nächste Woche Do. + Fr. frei, werde da wohl irgendwas anstellen. Und ich bin auch einmal vom Rad gefallen aber ohne irgendwelche Folgen für Mensch und Material


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Mai 2012)

Den park spar ich mir wohl auch. Gibt da noch nen trail der befahren werden will. Hoffentlich bissle trockner als die heute. Naja ich pack sicherheitshalber die schoner ein. Sorgen macht mir eher mein sitzfleisch ;-)


----------



## OldSchool (17. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir eher mein sitzfleisch ;-)



Wenn der Arsch weh tut hast du zu wenig Druck in den Beinen.


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2012)

Danke *gg 

@Mike: Wie hastn das angestellt mit der schulter? Von meinem Stunt weiß ich leider nimmer viel. 

Mein neuer helm gleich mal verkratzt, man man man...


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2012)

Eisbeutel Abend... Was für ein Tag.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wenn der Arsch weh tut hast du zu wenig Druck in den Beinen.



man merkt in welchem thead du sonst so unterwegs bist.  :d


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Mai 2012)

@ rebirth: war eigentlich recht unspektakulär...bin von einem Felsblock in eine Senke gedropt und etwas schlecht aufgekommen. Hab das Bike dann weggestoßen, so dass ich vernünftig fallen kann und dabei ist mein Arm am Boden hängen während sich mein Körper weiter nach vorne bewegt hat.

Und bei dir? Was ist los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2012)

Wie es abgelaufen ist kann ich net sagen.. Aber bin mit kopf/helm und schulter aufgeschlagen. Quasi ein köpfer  jetzt sind 1,5 von 3 bändern durch in der schulter. War grad beim doc, der meinte irgendwas von 6-8 wochen *kotz*..
montag zum orthopäden/chirurgen und abklären ob es operiert werden muss.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Mai 2012)

Na Glückwunsch....ist ja wie bei mir!  Gute Besserung schonmal....
Wie bist du denn von der Unfallstelle weggekommen?? Ich musste 1km mit ausgekugeltem
und gebrochenen Ellbogen zum Krankenwagen laufen - das war schön!
Ich werde am Montag operiert und fall dann auch mindestens 6 Wochen aus....*ebenso kotz*


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2012)

Oh, das ist hart. Gute Genesung euch beiden.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Mai 2012)

Ja des hat ganz schön gezwickt! 
Danke! Wie gehts dir bzw deinem Knie denn?


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2012)

Mit viel Schmerzsalbe geht es - grob motorisch. Aber kein Vergleich zu euren Sachen.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Mai 2012)

Naja das klingt auch nicht wirklich gut! Dann dir auch mal Gute Besserung!
Hast Knieprotektoren dran gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich. Leider hat es den einen beim Sturz weg gezogen. Und dann war der weg zur knie Scheibe frei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2012)

was muss man die Protektoren auch über der Hose tragen... 

@rebirth: schone dich, Bänderverletzungen sind langwierig und wenn's nicht 100% wieder heil ist auch ziemlich doof, eine eingeschränkte Beweglichkeit der Schulter ist kein Spass


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2012)

Mein doc meinte heut ohne op hat man nimmer die volle kraft, halt und beweglichkeit. Bin gespannt was se am montag sprechen..


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2012)

Ihr macht sachen. Richtig auskurieren und den richtigen arzt waehlen. Mein daumen bleibt krum und tut nach der radlwoche sogar beim tippen auf der schwarzen beere weh. 
Dabei war der crash am tag des district ride.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2012)

Also ist das die Woche der Verwundeten. Bin auch grad im Krankenhaus, Freundin hat sich die Bänder am Fuß verletzt!

Evtl werde ich dann heute Abend eine Runde drehen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2012)

hmmm, ich hatte damals am Mittwoch vor Pfingsten mein Schlüsselbein kaputt gemacht  Allgemein schlechte Zeit im Jahr?


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2012)

Scheint so.


----------



## M_J_K (18. Mai 2012)

hey, auch von mir gute Besserung ins Krankenlager.
Kuriert euch wieder gut aus!


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18195

FiveTen Impact Low!!


----------



## killacat (19. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir gutem Besserung allen Verwundeten! Ihr macht ja Sachen, wenn man denn einmal nicht dabei ist!  :-\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2012)

So ich fahre heute eine Runde im STB. Wer kann und will soll sich anschließen.

Denke wird so 13-14 Uhr sein...


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2012)

Fährt einer von Euch hier in Litzendorf mit?


----------



## Lammerjappen (19. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So ich fahre heute eine Runde im STB. Wer kann und will soll sich anschließen.
> 
> Denke wird so 13-14 Uhr sein...



13:00 wär super. Müsste mich um 16:00 wieder auf den Weg machen... hab heut noch was vor...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2012)

Dann machen wir 13 am Parkplatz.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2012)

Hab zumindest den 2. Teil von Sebastians Hausaufgaben erledigt


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2012)

Uhh... Aber mit dem Stumpi, oder? Alles andere zählt nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2012)

:d


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2012)

Das heißt, du bist die untere Stufe der Doppelstufe gefahren? Jetzt komm ich ja in Zugzwang.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2012)

Ja. Bin ungefähr da losgefahren, wo Peter mit dem Foto stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2012)

ähm, könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören mit ausprobieren?!  
Nicht das ich technisch nicht mehr aufholen kann in ein paar wochen ^^


----------



## CC. (19. Mai 2012)

Is wer morgen früh nach CL-Final-Frust oder -Rausch willens und fähig für eine Tour? So ab 8:00 für 40-50km?

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag wahrscheinlich den Anton Leidinger nach Altdorf raus. Bleibe dann da aber...

Habe mir heute die Hausaufgabe angeschaut, schaut machbar aus 

Zumindest ist ganz Nbg gegen die Bayern, wenn am Finalabend die blaue Nacht ist


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das heißt, du bist die untere Stufe der Doppelstufe gefahren? Jetzt komm ich ja in Zugzwang.



ehe ich es vergesse: ich setz da leicht mit dem Bashguard auf. Ist also wirklich nur was für kleine Kettenblätter


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2012)

Welche stelle ist das denn?


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2012)

Hm... gut zu wissen. Btw. Falls du nächstes WE irgend einen Bike Park besuchen willst, ich bin dabei.  Dem Knie geht es mittlerweile wieder zu 80% gut. Der Rest wohl in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ehe ich es vergesse: ich setz da leicht mit dem Bashguard auf. Ist also wirklich nur was für kleine Kettenblätter



Mit welchem Rad? Stumpi?

Werde demnächst auch auf 2fach und Bashguard wechseln..


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu den Michelin Aircomp C4 und Druckverlust:

Zuletzt aufgepumpt am Donnerstag (17.05.) und heute (20.05) kein spürbarer Druckverlust. Also von wegen jeden Tag nachpumpen. 

Selbst der Tag Oko DH hatte keine negativen Effekte auf die Latexschläuche. Und das bei 120g pro Schlauch.


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2012)

Hast das gefühl das dein rad anders rollt?


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Das wird sich bei der nächsten Tour klären.


----------



## Sickboy8001 (20. Mai 2012)

Bei so viel Begeisterung muß ich (nach meinem Snakebite am Oko) auch mal über Latexschläuche nachdenken.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Mai 2012)

Der hätte da auch nicht viel geholfen, evtl. wäre das Loch nur kleiner gewesen


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Wohl eher "Snakehole" *hihi*


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Mai 2012)

lohnt sich ein ausflug ans steinbrüchlein? hätte 25km bis dorthin.

was gibt es dort alles? ich lese hier blos immer davon


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Logisch. Dort gibt es fast alles, außer viele HM am Stück.


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2012)

25km? Ne.. Das lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Meh...  ... sagt der, der von Bamberg wer weiß wie oft zum Steinbrüchlein angereist ist.


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2012)

ist vor allem..  ich komm schon wieder ^^


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet. 

Edit: Ich dachte, dass man ein paar Fotos vom Donnerstag hier sieht...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. Mai 2012)

@ rebirth: Wir können dann nach vollständiger Genesung ne Trainingsgruppe bilden....da wird es erstmal ordentlich Kondi bolzen nötig sein...!


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2012)

Kondi? Hatt ich doch eh noch nie.. 

Der patrick könnt schon mal, zumindest eure, hier rein kloppen 
Er ist heut übrigens 8. geworden!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass man nichts verlieren kann was man nie hatte...aber ein bisschen war ja am "Ende" doch da!!!


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2012)

Keine Angst ich trainiere derzeit nur mit dem RR die Kondition 

Hat zufällig jemand ein 36er Kettenblatt für eine SLX rumliegen? Würde gerne erstmal testen, wie ich damit klar komme


----------



## iquilibrium (21. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch hier in Litzendorf mit?



Bin die Kurzstrecke mitgefahren und hab den 8. Platz rausgeholt 

Bilder vom Ochsenkopf folgen....


----------



## S P (21. Mai 2012)

Trifft sich gut. Mein neuer Tourenreifen will auch noch eingefahren werden. Der wird mich sicher etwas bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (21. Mai 2012)

Wie lade ich die Bilder am besten hoch?


----------



## S P (21. Mai 2012)

In deinem Fotoalbum, und dann die Fotos hier im Thread verlinken.


----------



## iquilibrium (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2012)

@S P

geil geflogen!


----------



## S P (21. Mai 2012)

Das nächste Mal bestimmt höher, und weiter. 
Aber erst mal eine 450 oder 500x2.25 Feder besorgen gehen...


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2012)

Werde heute gegen 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein sein. Licht habe ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (22. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt...


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn es sich wie gestern Abend entwickeln würde, dann würde das gut passen. Gestern Nachmittag war es ja auch nicht sooo toll.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.
Donnerstag habe ich mir vorgemerkt (vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt).


----------



## Lammerjappen (22. Mai 2012)

wer traut dem wetter? hier im norden kam um 17:00 a weng was runter. wenn ich das regenradar richtig beurteile sollte es das aber für heut gewesen sein.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2012)

Von daher immer noch 19 Uhr Parkplatz. Werde wohl mit dem Auto raus fahren.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2012)

Wieder zurück aus dem Wald. Fazit: Der dicke Baron bremst mich schon etwas aus. , aber machbar. 

Donnerstag eher Tech-Tour mit mäßigem Tempo.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2012)

Ja des wäre was. Habe davor ja schon ~50km mit dem RR runter. So wie die anderen Tage derzeit auch...

So heute groß eingekauft. Neuen Rahmen für Fixie + Zubehör und Five Ten Freerider von CRC. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen 

@S P

wie macht sich der "dünne" Baron hinten? Schwanke ja noch stark zwischen RQ 2.2 und Baron 2.3


----------



## Sickboy8001 (23. Mai 2012)

Das klingt gut, da wär ich dabei, gemäßigtes Tempo is besser für meine Knie.
Die sind nämlich seit dem Oko etwas dick in der Kniekehle, was ich garnicht witzig find.
Ich werd wohl doch alt.

Kennt jemand nen guten knie-erfahrenen Orthopäden in Nbg?


----------



## OldSchool (23. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja des wäre was. Habe davor ja schon ~50km mit dem RR runter. So wie die anderen Tage derzeit auch...
> 
> So heute groß eingekauft. Neuen Rahmen für Fixie + Zubehör und Five Ten Freerider von CRC. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen
> 
> ...



Fahre seit 4 wochen 2,3 Baron vorne und die Queen 2,2 hinten. Top für Touren. Merke von dem Grip kein großen Unterschied zur 2,4 Version. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Druck fahre ich ca 1,8 vo und 2,0 hi.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2012)

Hinten ok aber für Vorne ist die 2.2 Queen aber echt nur was für trockenen Waldboden. Für nasse steinige Alpentrails ist sie mist. Das war ja grauenhaft. Dagegen hat sich 2.3er Baron ganz gut geschlagen letzte Woche. Auch wenn ich mir da manchmal was supertacky mäßiges gewünscht hätte. 
Muss da heuer nochmal hin........offene Rechnungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Vorne fahre ich ja den Baron. Geht mir auch bisschen um Durchschlagschutz, fahre ja nur Hardtail...


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2012)

Ich werd die queen wieder runterschmeißen. Komm ICH garnet klar damit. Denk ich bin zu schwer für so weiche reifen. Müsst mich entscheiden, durchschlagschutz oder grip. Beides bekomm ich net hin damit. Is halt schad drum, is ja neuwertig :/ denk ich kauf mir noch nen baron.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Kann ich mir von dir die Queen mal borgen?

Würde echt gern erst mal selbst fahren, bevor ich mir den Reifen kaufe...


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2012)

Dazu muss ich mir aber erstmal ersatz besorgen  ich würd nen "gebrauchten" baron in zahlung nehmen übrigens ^^


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Der bleibt auf meinem VR 

Wann bist du eigentlich wieder einsatzbereit? Wie geht es der Schulter?


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich werd die queen wieder runterschmeißen. Komm ICH garnet klar damit. Denk ich bin zu schwer für so weiche reifen. Müsst mich entscheiden, durchschlagschutz oder grip. Beides bekomm ich net hin damit. Is halt schad drum, is ja neuwertig :/ denk ich kauf mir noch nen baron.



Dann solltest du den 2.5er Baron mal fahren.  Grip UND Durchschlagsschutz


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Müsste es dann aber so wie du machen, 2,3er nach hinten...


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2012)

Ob der dann noch durch die Reba passt?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Der rebirth, ich bin für 2,3er Baron oder 2,2er RQ hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. Mai 2012)

Die 2.2er RQ rollt super ab. Gewicht passt auch, aber die dünne Karkasse macht sie anfällig. Beim 2.3er Baron ist sie etwas dicker. Die 2.4er RQ würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Wäre mein Reifen für hinten, aber passt nicht in den Rahmen...


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2012)

2.3 ist wohl die grenze bei dem Rahmen. Im dartmoore Rahmen wäre sicher mehr Platz.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2012)

Jup. Aber das neue Fixie hat jetzt erstmal Vorrang...

Morgen steht noch? Schön langsam und viel Technik. Evtl mit Cam?


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wann bist du eigentlich wieder einsatzbereit? Wie geht es der Schulter?



Keine Ahnung... Morgen is Besprechungstermin im Krankenhaus zwecks OP. Weh tut se eigentlich nur Nachts, am Tag ists OK  


Also ich würd v/h Baron testen. Aber aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen hab ich momentan WENIG bock geld fürs bike auszugeben


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend steht, vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Katzen. 
@rebirth: Dann drück ich dir heute die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich drücke dir natürlich auch die Daumen.

Wetter wird schon passen. Morgen CM?


----------



## killacat (24. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Heute Abend steht, vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Katzen.



Wann und wo wollt ihr denn?

Tante Edit: Morgen CM


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2012)

Steinbrüchlein, 19 Uhr. Aber eher knifflige Stellen anfahren usw.  Autan habe ich dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2012)

1900 geht klar. Brauchen ja noch nen Fotografen


----------



## killacat (24. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 1900 geht klar. Brauchen ja noch nen Fotografen



OK, habt dank für die Info. Soll ich Equipment mitbringen?


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2012)

Wäre aufjedenfall cool


----------



## MasterP1989 (24. Mai 2012)

ahhh ich will auch mit! Aber im Bezug auf die Matheprüfung morgen sollte ich es lieber einfach mal sein lassen...wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein unfallfreies Fotoshooting.


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

huhu, also am Dienstag is meine OP. Bin dann mal die nächsten 6 wochen raus *kotz*


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. Mai 2012)

Viel Glück für die Op! Meine war am Montag, darf morgen wieder Heim! Sechs Wochen mit Orthäse und dann 2 Monatw Physio...ich werde dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr auf'm Bike sitzen!

Orthäse ist natürlich Orthese...Scheiß I-Phone!


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2012)

Was macht ihr auch für Sachen...

@rebirth
Wirklich schön verheilen lassen! Bei Bändern ist das kein Spass.
Meinen Riss am Fuss spüre ich heute noch war vor 8-10 Jahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

danke danke.. ^^ 

Mike: Nach den 6 wochen müsstest du doch wieder fahren können, oder?  Kauf dir schonmal schöne (Bike-)Winterklamotten


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2012)

Nach den 6 Wochen sind wohl eher erst mal Reha-Übungen angesagt. Unterschätze Muskelabbau und Sehnenverkürzung nicht!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. Mai 2012)

Da spricht der Experte!  Nach 6 Wochen geht erstmal darum die Bewehungsfähigkeit des Ellbogengelenks wiederherzustellen - das wird gemäß Arzt und Physio mind. 6 Wochen dauern! Belastung wie biken geht dann erst wieder nach vollkommener Wiederherstellung und Muskelaufbau! Das ist halt der Mist bei einem Gelenk! 
Was wird bei dir gemacht?


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

"Die Schultereckgelenksprengung oder sogenannte AC-Luxation (Acromioclaviculargelenkluxation) ist eine recht häufige Schultergelenksverletzung inbesondere bei Radsportlern."

hehe =) 

Gemacht wird eine Tight Rope Operation.

Vorher: http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de...ie/schulterambulanz/AC-Gelenkssprengung-2.jpg

Nachher: http://www.facharztklinik-essen.de/images/tightroperoeapbeschriftet_lbs.jpg


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. Mai 2012)

Na da hat sich jemand aber ausgiebig informiert!  Eine Gelenkluxation hab ich auch...! Bist du dann nach 6 Wochen schon wieder fit????


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> "Die Schultereckgelenksprengung oder sogenannte AC-Luxation (Acromioclaviculargelenkluxation) ist eine recht häufige Schultergelenksverletzung inbesondere bei Radsportlern."
> 
> hehe =)
> 
> ...



Ah, das erklärt auch die Beule (Schlüsselbein), die sich da abgedrückt hatte. 

Unterschätze die Rehazeit nicht. Suche dir unbedingt Ausgleichssportarten, sonst war das Jahr für die Katz.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Unterschätze die Rehazeit nicht. Suche dir unbedingt Ausgleichssportarten, sonst war das Jahr für die Katz.



Guter Tipp! Ich denke dass ich mir einen Ergometer kaufen werde!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2012)

@S_P: bin inzwischen in Ösiland und komme dann Samstag Abend nach B'mais. Morgen wirds spaßig, hat hier vorhin ordentlich gewittert


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2012)

@reo: Okay, dann merke ich mir mal Sonntag Vormittag für B'mais vor.

Schöne Runde heute  Hausaufgabe ist geschafft 
Die Foto-Tour sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

Uploaden plz


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

War sehr geil. Mein Daumen macht jetzt doch Probleme...

Killacat hat super Fotos geschossen.


----------



## killacat (25. Mai 2012)

Erst mal Dank an alle Beteiligten... Fahrer, Ausleuchter, Armleuchter...  Sollten wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen!

Kleine Auswahl von gestern:


















Den Rest gibt's per PN.

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil.

Fortsetzung folgt aufjedenfall!


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

die anderen Fotos sind auch richtig gut!

Wirkt aber wieder alles so einfach auf den Bildern...








@S P

heute Abend CM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (25. Mai 2012)

CM? Yep!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

Hast du Bedarf an Hopfenblütentee?


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2012)

Immer! Besorgst du was?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

Denke fast schon. Von mir kommen noch mein Bruder und 2 Kumpels. Also fast Hänger mit Kasten...


----------



## iquilibrium (25. Mai 2012)

Sehr geile Bilder !!!!! Hattet ihr nen Blitz oder war das ne Fahrradleuchte ?


----------



## killacat (25. Mai 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder !!!!! Hattet ihr nen Blitz oder war das ne Fahrradleuchte ?



Danke.

Nein, da braucht's schon ein paar Größenordnungen mehr Licht. Zwei drahtlose & einer auf der Kamera.

Was macht das Strive? Traust ihm noch mit der Delle?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2012)

Bier ist besorgt.


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2012)

Perfekt. Mal sehen, mit welchen Rad ich auftauchen werde.


----------



## hg1 (26. Mai 2012)

Das erste Bild im Beitrag 1989, der Kollege aufm grünen Pitch... wo issn das am STB? Dacht ich kenn da alle Ecken mittlerweile...


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2012)

Das ist fast an deinem Wohnort. 
Gegenüber (etwas links) der letzten/_ersten_ Steilabfahrt,
der Hauptweg unten führt zum/_kommt vom_ Parkplatz am LMDK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

Genau. Geht heute Nachmittag noch a bisserl was am STB?


----------



## Lammerjappen (26. Mai 2012)

Ne kleine Regenerationsrunde wär toll.

Vorschlag 16:00  ???


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2012)

Bei mir leider nicht.
Wir fahren eine RR Runde ...


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich wohl dann die schnellen Laufräder montieren.


----------



## Lammerjappen (26. Mai 2012)

2 x Rocket Ron bitte 

nee, lass ma's mal ruhig angehn.

Uhrzeit ok?


----------



## killacat (26. Mai 2012)

Schaffen wir vermutlich zeitlich nicht. Vielleicht drehen wie später 'ne kleine Runde am Tiergarten.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2012)

Hopfgarten rockt: nach der ersten Abfahrt erstmal Sattel noch auf Anschlag runter und 20psi mehr in die Gabel. Jetzt passt die Fahrposition wieder halbwegs. Ist komplett naturbelassen, lehmiger Boden mit Steinen und Wurzeln, die erste Abfahrt war ein enormes Geeier, viel am Ende der Komfortzone


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Mai 2012)

Naturbelassenklingt toll. Auch spaßig mit 160mm an der Front? Hört sich nicht wirklich so an 
Muss ich mir doch noch ein Rad zulegen. TR250 wäre nett.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, das Totholz in der rechten Steilabfahrt oberhalb vom Wernloch wurde gestern Abend entfernt. 
Die weitere Abfahrt nach »Mittelerde« Bedarf noch etwas Kleinarbeit ...

_Allzeit gute Fahrt ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Mai 2012)

Du meinst den Stamm ? Konnte man aber doch gegenüber der Abfahrt hoch und dran vorbei oder?
Links oder rechts vor dem Baum dann runter richtung ME? Links kann ich mir es im Augenblick auch trocken nicht so vorstellen. 

Bin dann auch mal am Stbr. Muss neue Pedale testen. Die letzte Woche war irgendwie zuviel für die Alten.


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Totholz in der rechten Steilabfahrt oberhalb vom Wernloch wurde gestern Abend entfernt.
> Die weitere Abfahrt nach »Mittelerde« Bedarf noch etwas Kleinarbeit ...
> 
> _Allzeit gute Fahrt ..._



Sauber  Dann kann ich gleich mal meine Stummel-Sattelstütze testen. Drei Mal abgesägt...immer noch noch zu kurz.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2012)

@Andi: ist halt 2,5 km Ochsenshore fahren mit vielen Spitzkehren etc.  Hat so ein bischen was von Champery  viel Federweg braucht man nicht, es ist eher das tiefe Innenlager mit hohem Lenker recht praktisch.


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Mai 2012)

Tiefes Innenlager, flacher Lenkwinkel....also eine "Mega"strecke


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

Also 16 Uhr geht klar. Dann lass ich die Leichtlaufreifen zuhause.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Du meinst den Stamm ? Konnte man aber doch gegenüber der Abfahrt hoch und dran vorbei oder?
> Links oder rechts vor dem Baum dann runter richtung ME? Links kann ich mir es im Augenblick auch trocken nicht so vorstellen.



Der Stamm wurde bei der Aktion auch durchtrennt, aber vorher hat´s einige Bäume niedergerissen gehabt.
Da konnte man nicht mal zu Fuß durch.

Die untere Abfahrt (in den 90ern hieß diese »Hoher Sattel« ) ist seit 1-2 Jahren nur noch rechts fahrbar gewesen
bzw. da ist eine direkte Linie entstanden. Jetzt nach dem Windbruch (?) geht gar nichts mehr.

Wenn man mal 3 Wochen im Urlaub ist, fällt einiges an Wegepflege an ... 

So, steige jetzt mal aufs RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (26. Mai 2012)

o.k. 16:00 STB


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

sebbi hast ein neues (rotes) rad?


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> sebbi hast ein neues (rotes) rad?



*hust* ähm...nee, wieso?


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

hab die bilder von der CM angeschaut. dacht du hättest was rotes in der hand ^^


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

Falscher Weißabgleich... bestimmt.  Auf welchem Bild haste mich denn mit was rotem gesehen?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2012)

Seppi war gestern ein Cheater 

Ich bin raus. Mein Daumen wird immer dicker!


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

ach keine ahnung. bist, zumindest hab ich net mehr gefunden, auf drei bildern drauf. auf dem einen siehts so aus als wärst mit nem roten bike am start 

*edit*: geht einer von euch dieses jahr auf die eurobike? Ich würd gern gehen, aber net unbedingt dann wenn jeder geht. Vielleicht nimmt "uns" ja ein Händler mit?!

Reini was hastn angestellt eigenlich?


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Stamm wurde bei der Aktion auch durchtrennt, aber vorher hat´s einige Bäume niedergerissen gehabt.
> Da konnte man nicht mal zu Fuß durch.
> 
> Die untere Abfahrt (in den 90ern hieß diese »Hoher Sattel« ) ist seit 1-2 Jahren nur noch rechts fahrbar gewesen
> ...



Die Stelle ist gut aufgeräumt. Hatte da wer schweres Gerät am Start?


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hatte da wer schweres Gerät am Start?



Im Gegenteil, leichtes und handliches Gerät.
Kann ich nur empfehlen (siehe Schnittbild am Objekt).
http://www.felco.ch/felco/pages/product.page?name=FELCO 600
Gehört eigentlich in jeden vernünftigen Bikerucksack ... 

Kostet beim Hornbach nur wenig mehr wie zwei Latex-Schläuche.


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2012)

Mit sowas "kleinem" habe ich nicht gerechnet  Da liegt ja kein Ast mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

stylish! 

neues einsatzfahrzeug vom Robocop? ^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Mai 2012)

fährt jetzt dann irgendwo wer? Kann mich gerade nicht so richtig aufraffen alleine


----------



## killacat (27. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> fährt jetzt dann irgendwo wer? Kann mich gerade nicht so richtig aufraffen alleine



Werde in 'ner halben Stunde Richtung Tiergarten starten , Hausaufgaben machen  ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Mai 2012)

na in die Richtung werde ich jetzt mal auch mal aufbrechen, hab vorher nicht reingeschaut, bist eh schon unterwegs nehme ich an.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2012)

@rebirth

Die Schoner habe ich auch. Sind nicht perfekt


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2012)

Mir gings eher um die farbe


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen werden, von Peter und mir, wieder Hausaufgaben verteilt, eingesammelt oder können vor Ort erledigt werden. 
Um den schulischen Charakter der Veranstaltung zu unterstreichen, wird entsprechend zeitig gestartet. 

Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein

Anmerkung:
Hausaufgaben werden in Gruppenarbeit erledigt. Für eine Befreiung reicht eine mündliche Erklärung. 
Prüfungsangst braucht keiner zu haben, es werden keine Noten (»Haltungsnoten«) vergeben. 
Tempo wird so gewählt, dass eine verbale Kommunikation untereinander möglich bleibt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich mich entscheiden bei Euch die Schulbank zu drücken werde ich wohl einige Male nachsitzen müssen.


----------



## 0815p (27. Mai 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Morgen werden, von Peter und mir, wieder Hausaufgaben verteilt, eingesammelt oder können vor Ort erledigt werden.
> Um den schulischen Charakter der Veranstaltung zu unterstreichen, wird entsprechend zeitig gestartet.
> 
> Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2012)

Schade ich kann nicht fahren mit meinem Daumen!


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schade ich kann nicht fahren mit meinem Daumen!



was hastn angestellt?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2012)

Nicht aufgepasst. Mit dem VR in ein Loch gefahren und dann über den Lenker abgestiegen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2012)

und was macht der daumen nun? was gezerrt? musst du auch 6 wochen pause machen? *gg


----------



## Milan0 (28. Mai 2012)

Hoffe nicht das es 6 Wochen werden. War noch nicht beim Arzt. Ist halt leicht geschwollen und bisschen blau. Denke eher geprellt.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Morgen werden, von Peter und mir, wieder Hausaufgaben verteilt, eingesammelt oder können vor Ort erledigt werden.
> Um den schulischen Charakter der Veranstaltung zu unterstreichen, wird entsprechend zeitig gestartet.
> 
> Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
> ...



danke für die hausaufgaben ,oberlehrer wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

Schee war's, und wieder neue Trails entdeckt


----------



## Milan0 (28. Mai 2012)

Wie viele waren am Start?

Bin gespannt auf die neuen Sachen, wenn ich wieder fahren kann...


----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

HTWolfi, peter metz und ich.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Mai 2012)

Klingt nach extremen Stellen! Hast Hausaufgaben bekommen?


----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

Es waren einige Dinge dabei, die ich mir "aufgehoben" habe.  Da werde ich noch eine Weile dran zu kauen haben.


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. Mai 2012)

also ich werde mir morgen mal die sache dort anschauen. 
eure gespräche machen das schon interessant.

von welchen aufgaben redet ihr bitte? (drops. sprünge?)
für mich sind das alles wirre gespräche


----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> [...](drops. sprünge?)
> [...]



Weder noch. Eher langsame, extrem knifflige Dinge 
Nicht immer ist der kürzere Weg der Interessante.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Es waren einige Dinge dabei, die ich mir "aufgehoben" habe.  Da werde ich noch eine Weile dran zu kauen haben.



Die weile werd ned lang dauern, so wie du fährst


----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe da so meine Zweifel  
Erst mal muss der Schwerpunkt-Problem gelöst werden.


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2012)

Was fürn schwerpunkt problem? Wenn ihr zu gut werdet komm ich nimmer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

Meine Standard-Tour-Sattelstütze (350x30,9) bekomme ich nicht weit genug in das Sattelrohr, da dieses nicht gerade nach unten verläuft. Es bleiben ca. 10cm übrig, die ein tiefes Positionieren über den Bike erschweren.

Alternativ habe ich noch eine gekürzte "Park/Trail" Stütze, die aber nicht Touren tauglich ist, da zu kurz. 

Etz könnte man probieren, eine 27,2 Stütze mit passender Reduzierhülse zu verbauen. Diese könnte theoretisch tiefer eintauchen. Praktisch muss das erst ermittelt werden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Mai 2012)

Offset-Bushings & Angleset legt das ganze Rad tiefer 

Die Stellen muss ich mir mal mit dem Glory anschauen


----------



## S P (28. Mai 2012)

tieferlegen...pfff, da setz ich doch noch mehr auf. 
Btw. ist das Foto vom Lagerfeuer was geworden?


----------



## blacksurf (28. Mai 2012)

ah habt ihr Euch jetzt mal zusammengefunden


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Mai 2012)

wut? Wer sich wo zusammengefunden? 

Bilder muss ich erstmal auf den PC kopieren, bin erst vor ner Stunde heimgekommen.


----------



## blacksurf (28. Mai 2012)

Bezog sich auf Peter Metz und SPâ¦


----------



## bh46 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

bin frisch nach Nürnberg gezogen und und wie so viele hier 
begeisterter Moutainbiker.
Ist bei den zahlreichen Grüppchien noch ein Platz für mich
frei ?
Hab auch nix dagegen, wenn jemand eine neue Bikegruppe
aufmachen möchte. Hab an so an paar Feierabendtouren
unter der Woche gedacht oder auch mal eine größere
Tour am Wochenende. Kondidionell bin ich eher Mittelklasse.

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich was ergeben würde. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2012)

Kannst dich gern uns anschließen. Sind derzeit aber verletzungssbedingt stark reduziert


----------



## bh46 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Milan0,

super Sache. Freu mich. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

19 Uhr Tiergarten, mal zur Abwechslung.


----------



## bh46 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi SP,

heute 19:00 Uhr ?
Ich versuche das mal hinzubekommen.
Bin noch nicht so ganz ortsfest in Nürnberg.


Grüße
Martin


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

Genau. Dienstags und Donnerstags geht meist was unter der Woche.


----------



## bh46 (29. Mai 2012)

Dienstag und Donnerstag ist super.
Ich werd mal vorbeischaun.

Freu mich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2012)

naa, ich mach heut nix  gut, bisschen schrauben, aber nicht fahren...


----------



## bh46 (29. Mai 2012)

Wo trefft ihr euch am Tiergarten genau ?
Auf dem Parkplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

Direkt vorm Haupteingang.


----------



## Höfbert (29. Mai 2012)

Evtl. schaff ich 19:00. 
Wie sieht das Geläuf aus? Schoner? 
Wie lange? Lampe?
Tschö


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

Bin auch nur mit meinem Tourenradl am Start. Von daher keine Gefahr. 
Schoner und Lampe (für nach dem Biergarten) hab ich eh immer dabei.

Länge? Uhh, richtet sich immer nach den Teilnehmern. Die Klamm ist aber angepeilt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn wirs von der Länge her heute nicht übertreiben bin ich dabei... Es ist ja inzwischen ziemlich lange hell. Meine Lampe ist dummerweise irgendwo in China beim Versand hängen geblieben und zurück gegangen  Und das erfährt man nach 4 Wochen.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter halten.


----------



## Höfbert (29. Mai 2012)

Das heißt Trailrunde am Buck?


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

Richtig.


----------



## Höfbert (29. Mai 2012)

Also, ich schau, dass ich es um 19 Uhr schaffe.


----------



## killacat (29. Mai 2012)

Bin auch am Start, aber im Vergleich zum S P natürlich nur mit schwerem Gerät!  :-D


----------



## Höfbert (29. Mai 2012)

Ich mit mittelschwerem ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (29. Mai 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Höfbert (29. Mai 2012)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht. Ist morgen oder am Donnerstag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Danke. Am Donnerstag habe ich endlich einen Termin beim Orthopäden. Dann weiß ich genau ob nur verstaucht/geprellt oder doch ein Kapselriss...

@S P
Wie machen wir es mit dem LRS?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2012)

und wieder einer weniger, Björn hat die eine oder andere kaputte Bandscheibe


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. Mai 2012)

Hier geht ja ordentlich was ab...! Ihr macht mich irgendwie nervös mit euren Hausaufgaben...

Statusmeldung aus Krankenlager 1: OP ist ganz gut verlaufen, Donnerstag kommt der Gips runter. In 4 Wochen sollte ich meinen Arm wieder strecken können und nach 2 Monaten vielleicht sogar wieder fahren! 

@rebirth: wie schauts bei dir aus?
@flachmännchen: das mit den Lampen ist ja Mist. Theoretisch kann ich dir eine von meinen beiden geben, liegen ja momentan eh nur rum! Weiß nur nicht wann ich wieder in Nbg bin....


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

Moin. Op scheint geklappt zu haben. Ich bin wach/am leben, die rechte schulter ist verbunden..  passt!  hoff ich darf morgen heim... 

Mike bekommst du nen gilchrist?

Welcher björn hats mitn kreuz?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2012)

der aus Fürth mit dem Speci Enduro.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. Mai 2012)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an...! 

Sowas habe ich momentan nur mit Soft-Cast als Verstärkung...! Das kommt runter und dann bekomm ich was in der Art: 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...zIYTetAbZhojVCg&sqi=2&ved=0CGcQ9QEwAQ&dur=390

Damit wird dann schrittweise die Bewegung wieder hergestellt und danach gehts zur Physio....

Wie gehts bei dir weiter? Haben sie dich schon informiert?


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

Nach "3 wochen arm nicht bewegen" hab ich aufgehört zuzuhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. Mai 2012)

So ging es mir auch!  

Aber keine Sorge, wenn es so läuft wie bei mir kommt noch der ein oder andere Arzt und erzählt dir "seine Sicht" der Dinge...


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und wieder einer weniger, Björn hat die eine oder andere kaputte Bandscheibe



Was hast du denn mit Björn angestellt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2012)

nix, war wohl schleichende Überlastung und jetzt war er mal beim Doc.


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2012)

Dachte schon, es hat ihn heute irgendwie auf den Rücken gelegt. Blöde Sache das.


----------



## killacat (30. Mai 2012)

Morgen STB um 19:00Uhr?


----------



## S P (30. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (30. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet.



Uhoh, hab mir grad ne Voltarenpackung gemacht & was eingeworfen gegen mein malades Knie. War Stufen & Treppen fahren - die letzte war wohl schlecht. Mal gucken, wie es morgen geht.


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2012)

Wann/wo bist du die denn gefahren?


----------



## killacat (31. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wann/wo bist du die denn gefahren?



Gestern Abend rund um den Wöhrder See. In der Nähe des Hochhauses gibt's einen trockenen Kanal, in den man schön reindroppen kann.

Scheint schon wieder alles Ok zu sein. Denn mal bis heute Abend...


----------



## Lammerjappen (31. Mai 2012)

werd mal den Kocher einpacken


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2012)

Apropos Kocher, es ist ein SOTO Compact Foldable Stove geworden.


----------



## Lammerjappen (31. Mai 2012)

kann ich also daheim lassen


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich komme kurz mal mit dem Fixie hoch. 

@Killacat
kannst den Vorbau evtl doch mitbringen. 70mm bei 400er Lenkerbreite ist doch zu kurz...


----------



## killacat (31. Mai 2012)

Geht klar. Bis denn!


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2012)

Selten so nass gewesen...  , aber netter Biergartenbesuch.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe es gerade so in einer Regenpause geschafft.

Noch viel Federweg auf dem Heimweg gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Juni 2012)

Glück gehabt. Ein paar Zombis kamen uns schon entgegen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2012)

mag wer gemütlich am Buck rumrollern?


----------



## Höfbert (2. Juni 2012)

heute abend, wenns nicht regnet...


----------



## Lammerjappen (2. Juni 2012)

unter den Voraussetzungen wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Höfbert (2. Juni 2012)

Also, ich geh um sechs auf ne kleine rund an den TG. Gemütliche 90 Minuten-Spaß-runde.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2012)

komme gerade vom Stbr, durch das ganze RaR Theater wollte ich dann doch nicht durch


----------



## Jeeperkack (2. Juni 2012)

HI, bin neu hier und komme aus Wilhermsdorf im Landkreis Fürth. Bin 29 Jahre alt.
Ich suche auch so Bikerstrecken. Alte Veste kenne ich schon, aber wo zum Teufel ist der Buck?


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juni 2012)

beim tiergarten oben


----------



## Jeeperkack (2. Juni 2012)

Ahhhhh Schmausenbuck etza  Danke. Da mussi mal hinschauen.
Hätte vielleicht mal mehr lesen sollen hier. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2012)

Wth issn ein RaR Theather?


----------



## killacat (2. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wth issn ein RaR Theather?



Er meint RiP = Rock im Park.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2012)

Achsoo  Ist das etwa in der nähe vom stb?
Ich nix auskennen..


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2012)

1. RaR = Rock am Ring; RiP = rest in peace  aber ja hier ists ja "im Park" , "am Ring" ist in der Eifel
2. eben nicht in der Nähe vom Stbr, sondern da muss ich durch wenn ich zum Buck will


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Aber RaR ist doch gaaaanz woanders.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn dann Rest in peaces


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Aber RaR ist doch gaaaanz woanders.



hab ich doch geschrieben...........btw deine cp zickt rum


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

so so, was hat deine cp denn?


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2012)

so witzig find ich das nicht........fährt nicht aus. Nur wenn ich sie eindrücke in dem ich mich kurz draufsetze. Ähnlich beim Einfahren, da muss ich den Sattel immer erst kurz entlasten bevor ich sie absenken kann.
Bei der 100er im Stumpj läufts wie geschmiert.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Du solltest die immer etwas ent- / belasten beim aus- / einfahren, da es ein mechanisches System ist. Da rasten Bolzen ein, und aus. Bei einem hydraulischen System ist das egal, da es über ein Ventil geregelt wird.


----------



## killacat (3. Juni 2012)

Mechanische Systeme blus eins!  :-D


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2012)

Mein Daumen würde wieder mehr Belastung vertragen.

Dienstag STB?


----------



## S P (3. Juni 2012)

Ich merk's mir mal vor.


----------



## RaceKing (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich bin von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in der Nähe von Nürnberg (Roth). Wo gibt es denn in der Gegend um Nürnberg die besten Trails?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juni 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was du fahren willst...


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2012)

wann wollt ihr denn morgen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. Juni 2012)

Wie üblich, 19 Uhr.


----------



## iquilibrium (4. Juni 2012)

Geht am Donnerstag was, in Richtung Fränkische?


----------



## RaceKing (4. Juni 2012)

Am besten Wanderwege, gerne steil mit Wurzeln, Steinen, "anspruchsvoll", so in Richtung Enduro


----------



## S P (4. Juni 2012)

Dann ist der Jakobsweg süd-westlich von Nürnberg und vielleicht auch der Anton-Leidinger-Weg von Nürnberg nach Amberg was für dich. Aber eher weniger Enduro Charakter.


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2012)

Nehmt ihn doch einfach mal mit in den stb  Was cooleres gibts eh nicht..


----------



## RaceKing (4. Juni 2012)

was ist denn der stb?


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juni 2012)

Da musste mal mitfahren ums kennen zu lernen.


----------



## RaceKing (4. Juni 2012)

Solange da keine großen Sprünge dabei sind würde ich mal mitfahren. Ich und mein Rad habens nicht so mir großen Drops (hat nur 120mm Federweg) ;-)


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Juni 2012)

Ist alles eher technisch dort. Kommst da im Prinzip auch überall runter, ohne das auch nur ein Rad den Bodenkontakt verliert 

Hast ein Auto bei, wo dein Bike reinpasst? Sonst ist es von Roth ein ganz schönes Stück Anfahrt zum STB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2012)

wobei die Geometrie von nem Radl mit mehr Federweg für so manche Hausaufgaben schon praktisch ist


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juni 2012)

Bisher fahre ich da mit einem Hardtail 

Wird am langen WE bestimmt eine Tour geben, wobei ich am Freitag erst arbeiten muss... (und Bierfest ist auch im Burggraben http://www.frankenradar.de/events/fraenkisches-bierfest-nuernberg !)


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bierfest im Burggraben



hört sich interessant an!


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Ist es auch 

Hoffentlich bleibt es heute Abend trocken...


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juni 2012)

Heute abend soll das wetter ja ganz gut werden. Was ist denn geplant mehr wieder CC oder Technik? Dann bring ich heute mal das passende Rad mit damit ich nicht wieder sterbe nach den letzten Anstiegen. 

Hab jetzt übrigens auch ne Lampe besorgt - kann also ruhig länger gehen jetzt


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Würde die normale STB Runde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (5. Juni 2012)

Dieses STB hört sih schonmal sehr gut an  
Wo liegt das denn genau?


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juni 2012)

Google verrät dir unter "Nürnberg Steinbrüchlein" wo der Parkplatz ist von wo aus es immer losgeht. Von da aus kann man dann praktisch in alle Richtungen in den Wald reinfahren.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Achja, Tempomäßig bitte einen Gang runterschalten heute. Eine Woche ohne Training merkt man schon deutlich. Wäre gestern auf dem Arbeitsheimweg fast gestorben...


----------



## S P (5. Juni 2012)

Geht klar. Habe ja die Touren reifen aufgezogen.


----------



## RaceKing (5. Juni 2012)

Habs gefunden, dann werde ich dort wahrscheinlich mal vorbeischauen. Gibt es irgendwelche Markierungen von Wanderwegen an denen man sich dort orientieren kann?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

So wie es ausschaut, fahre ich am Donnerstag da eine Runde. Kannst sich dranhängen


----------



## S P (5. Juni 2012)

Heute 18:30 Uhr an der Bank Ecke Wodan/Münchner... bringe noch jemanden mit.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juni 2012)

CC Bike (diesmal wirklich) ist fahrbereit, Lampe aufgeladen und Halterung am Helm montiert. Jetzt noch was futtern und vielleicht komm ich sogar aus Fürth mitm Rad zum STB. Es muss sich ja lohnen.


----------



## killacat (5. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Heute 18:30 Uhr an der Bank Ecke Wodan/Münchner... bringe noch jemanden mit.



Geht klar. Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit. Habe mir die Kritik zu Herzen genommen.  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (5. Juni 2012)

ui, dann wirds ja richtig voll heut.
bis später dann


----------



## S P (5. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Geht klar. Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit. Habe mir die Kritik zu Herzen genommen.  ;-)



 etz!


----------



## RaceKing (5. Juni 2012)

wann und wie lang hast du ungefähr vor zu fahren?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Denke so gegen Mittag für 2-3 Stunden.

War eine sehr schöne Runde heute


----------



## rebirth (5. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine sehr schöne Runde heute



*#$"|¤


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2012)

Hast heute auch gefehlt 

Was macht sie Schulter?


----------



## rebirth (5. Juni 2012)

ach... die is eeeiiigentlich ganz ok. tut nur beim bewegen weh *hust* 
Ich muss echt ma fragen ob das dem Arzt sein ernst war mit nem viertel Jahr pause...


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hast heute auch gefehlt



Ich weiß auch warum 

Allein ins Modderloch fallen macht nicht so viel Spaß wie zu zweit


----------



## rebirth (5. Juni 2012)

da fahr ich nimmer. das ist mir zu gefährlich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Juni 2012)

War ja mal wieder eine ansehnlich Gruppenstärke gestern Abend.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch warum
> 
> Allein ins Modderloch fallen macht nicht so viel Spaß wie zu zweit



Richtig gefallen bin ich ja auch nicht 

Heute Abend jemand auf dem Bierfest? Ich werde wohl mal vorbei schauen.

Donnerstag werfe ich jetzt mal 13Uhr am Parkplatz in Raum...


----------



## RaceKing (6. Juni 2012)

Kann sein das ich dann auch dabei bin


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2012)

Also mir ist jetzt morgen was dazwischen gekommen. Fahre nicht um 13 Uhr mit


----------



## Lammerjappen (6. Juni 2012)

Und andere Urzeit? 

Noch jemand Morgen Bock?


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2012)

Björn "notfalls" startet in der Fränkischen ne, ich denke, doch etwas größere Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Und andere Urzeit?
> 
> Noch jemand Morgen Bock?



ja björn, , um 12.30 start mer zu altissimo hoch


----------



## killacat (7. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Und andere Urzeit?
> 
> Noch jemand Morgen Bock?



Wann und wo? Würde später auch noch eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Lammerjappen (7. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Wann und wo? Würde später auch noch eine Runde fahren.



soll ja gegen abend nass werden.

wie wärs mit früher nachmittag (14:00 oder 15:00) am tiergarten (löwensaal)?

ansonsten bin ich örtlich und zeitlich ziemlich ungebunden und für vorschläge offen.


@ peter: sorry, bis 12:30 schaff ichs net zum altissimo, da iss mein auto zu langsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  viel spaß euch!!!
wollte wohl wieder jemand, dass ich ihm das schwere nicolai den berg rauftrete?


----------



## killacat (7. Juni 2012)

Jau, Buck klingt gut, wäre aber lieber etwas früher unterwegs, weil mir der Wetterochs etwas angst gemacht hat mit seinen Prognosen.
Wäre 13:00 auch schon drin?


----------



## Lammerjappen (7. Juni 2012)

ja klar, geht auch.
bin dann am löwensaal, da isses net so überlaufen wie vorm haupteingang


----------



## killacat (7. Juni 2012)

Gut, dann sammel ich um 1 potentielle Mitfahrer am Haupteingang Tiergarten auf und komme fünf nach hoch.


----------



## LesPaul (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es Richtung Steinbrüchlein gute Trails geben soll, kenne mich in der Gegend aber nicht aus. Was erwartet einen dort? 
Wenn ich mich mal jemandem anschließen dürfte, würde ich das gerne tun. Fährt jemand am Wochenende?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2012)

ich war eben mal wieder ne Runde im Stadtwald unterwegs: seit kurzem ist alles was es an Kickern etc. im Bereich der Veste gab geplättet, d.h. einmal mit dem Minibagger ziemlich gründlich eingeebnet worden.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

klingt stark nach direktem auftrag von gott....


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2012)

Dafür habe ich gestern am STB zwei Jungs mit Schaufel und Spaten gesehen!

Mal schauen wir am WE das Wetter wird und wie ich Zeit finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (8. Juni 2012)

Das mit der Alten Veste ist schlimm genug (hab mich extra registriert, weil ich gestern dort war und zu meiner Verwunderung noch nix hier stand). Die Absperrung ist übrigens auch aberwitzig - aus der einen Richtung kommend riesen Bänder gespannt, aus der anderen Richtung gar nix.

Allerdings ist mir bei der Heimfahrt von dort aufgefallen, dass auf den breiten Wegen parallel zum östlichen Waldrand (Dambach) inzwischen auch ziemliche Baustämme auf dem Weg liegen, und zwar verkeilt mit anderen im Wald, also wohl kaum Zufall. Nachdem die Wege dort sogar oberhalb der 2m Grenze sind, finde ich das extrem ärgerlich.

Von der derzeitigen Sitte, das obere Trail-Ende zu blockieren ganz abgesehen - wenn ich von unten hochgequält komme weil ich an meinen Kletterfähigkeiten arbeiten will bringt das nämlich noch weniger.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich gestern am STB zwei Jungs mit Schaufel und Spaten gesehen!
> 
> Mal schauen wir am WE das Wetter wird und wie ich Zeit finde...



Wie ich sie hasse..........da gibts genug um hoch und runter zufahren.
Brauch ich das nächste mal wieder doppelt solange für meine Runde weil ich den Mist, welcher wahrscheinlich wieder mitten im Weg steht, wegschieben darf.
Irgendwann darf man nirgends mehr fahren.
Halt stop, vielleicht wollten die ja nur bereits vorhandene Bikerspuren ausbessern.....


----------



## Slash96 (9. Juni 2012)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach Anschluss an Biker in Nürnberg, da alleine fahren doch ziemlich öde ist. Bin 31, männlich und wohne in der Nähe der Meistersingerhalle. Die Gegend hinterm Tiergarten habe ich schon etwas ausgekundschaftet, ansonsten gibt's bestimmt noch viel zu entdecken, was ich nicht kenne. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich jemanden anschließen könnte.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn du magst und nicht gerade Fussball sehen willst. Ich habe vor heute noch ne lockere Runde am Stbr zu drehen.


----------



## Slash96 (9. Juni 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn du magst und nicht gerade Fussball sehen willst. Ich habe vor heute noch ne lockere Runde am Stbr zu drehen.



Ahh, hätte ich doch heute früher nochmal vorbeigeschaut. Jetzt ist es wohl a weng spät. 

Falls das Wetter hält, wäre ich auch morgen für eine runde zu haben. Sonst halt gerne bei nächster Gelegenheit.


----------



## Roth (9. Juni 2012)

@S P
hab die Bilder mal hochgeladen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9586733&postcount=2881


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Roth schrieb:


> @S P
> hab die Bilder mal hochgeladen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9586733&postcount=2881



Danke!


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2012)

Ein paar der Stellen kenn ich. Will auch mal wieder Fränkische. Aber heute beim "Klebereifen" aufziehen habe ich festgestellt, die Lager der Hopenabe haben sich verabschiedet, war doch nicht nur Einbildung, das es sich schwerer tritt. 
Mal schauen wie sich der neu Minion F 2.5 EXO Supertacky Faltreifen so fährt. Mit 899g nicht so schwer wie der 2.5er Baron.



Slash96 schrieb:


> Ahh, hätte ich doch heute früher nochmal vorbeigeschaut. Jetzt ist es wohl a weng spät.
> 
> Falls das Wetter hält, wäre ich auch morgen für eine runde zu haben. Sonst halt gerne bei nächster Gelegenheit.



Werde wohl morgen früh ne Runde drehen. Da solls noch nicht regenen. Recht spontan allerdings. Kommt drauf an wann ich aufwache.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

11 Uhr - Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (10. Juni 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 11 Uhr - Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


Die Versuchung ist schon groß. Die Schulter fühlt sich nicht so schlecht an, wie letztes WE nach der Technotour.


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

Die Vernunft hat gerade gesiegt. Nicht warten.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Wird schon noch mal klappen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juni 2012)

Urgs was les ich da über die Veste...
Da ist man mal 5 Tage nicht auf der Hausrunde unterwegs und dann sowas. Ich werd gleich mal los und mir das Unheil ansehen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

Nimm nen spaten mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juni 2012)

Autsch, oben ist ja wirklich alles kaputt :/ Ein Aufräumkommando war zum Glück schon vor Ort und mit Aufbauen beschäftigt.

Rundrum lag noch überall Absperrband und alle Wege die von der Waldautobahn hochgehen sind auch abgesperrt von Wegen "Forstarbeiten". Die Abfahrt die ich genommen hab war zum Glück noch heile also ist scheinbar wirklich nur oben was eingerissen worden.
Und was soll eigentlich das Schild "Baustelle, Durchfahrt für Radfahrer verboten" wenn man die Straße zur Veste hochfährt? Das steht ja jetzt schon länger da nur hab ich da nie eine Baustelle gesehen.

Konnte mir leider nicht alles anschauen weil ich dann hinten Luft verloren hab... bin dann schnell nach hause damit ich nich noch schieben muss :/


----------



## microbat (10. Juni 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Urgs was les ich da über die Veste...
> Da ist man mal 5 Tage nicht auf der Hausrunde unterwegs und dann sowas. Ich werd gleich mal los und mir das Unheil ansehen.


 

Hi,

bereits vor einigen Wochen wurde eine schöne Abfahrt am Rennweg 
Richtung Norden im Wald - durch einen Graben - mit Holz verlegt.
Bäume oberhalb vom Graben wurden geziehlt so geschnitten, dass die in den Graben fallen und den Weg verlegen. Dabei wurden kleine Rampen zerstört. 

Weiter so ging es am Forsthaus in der Heilstättenstraße. Nach der Treppe zum "Waldkundezentrum im Steinbruch" gab es einen natürlichen Anlieger..., der weggeräumt wurde.

Die "Krönung" ist jetzt der Zustand des Dirtparks an der Feste.
Eigentlich alle "fetten" Rampen wurden in die entsprechenden Krater abgeräumt und das Ganze eingeebnet. Sieht jetzt ziemlich aufgeräumt aus und bietet neue Möglichkeiten zum buddeln.

Irgendetwas muss den / die Verantwortlichen getrieben haben aufzuräumen. Vielleicht nerven die Biker generell, ein Wanderer stürzte über einen 2 m Hügel in das 1,5 m Loch, ein Kind hat sich beim biken die Gräten gebrochen und die Eltern machen Ärger oder die neusten Rampen waren eben zuviel ... - keine Ahnung. Oben an der Veste steht noch ein Bagger rum - evtl. war der zufällig verfügbar und die Gelegenheit günstig (wenn das Gerät schon mal vor Ort ist).

Grüße


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juni 2012)

Da hast du Recht, die letzten Änderungen am Dirtpark oben waren nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Irgendetwas muss den / die Verantwortlichen getrieben haben aufzuräumen. Vielleicht nerven die Biker generell, ein Wanderer stürzte über einen 2 m Hügel in das 1,5 m Loch, ein Kind hat sich beim biken die Gräten gebrochen und die Eltern machen Ärger oder die neusten Rampen waren eben zuviel ... - keine Ahnung. Oben an der Veste steht noch ein Bagger rum - evtl. war der zufällig verfügbar und die Gelegenheit günstig (wenn das Gerät schon mal vor Ort ist).



Vielleicht sollte sich da einer der Locals mal bei der verantwortlichen Behörde erkundigen, was da los ist. Wenn da ein Konflikt schwelt, wäre eine Vermittlung schon angebracht. 

Einfach mit Ignoranz reagieren und weiterbauen bzw. alles wegräumen und weiterfahren, als wäre nichts gewesen, könnte auch nach hinten losgehen.

Ein generelles Bikeverbot ist schnell ausgesprochen und bestimmt nicht in unser aller Sinn!


----------



## Silver-Racer (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 11 Uhr - Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.



eine schöne runde heute. 
vielen dank fürs mitnehmen. 

grüsse
marian


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

das Bikeverbot gab's vor 8 oder 9 Jahren schon mal. Da waren die Kicker noch ein paar Ecken größer, die Bike mit den Froridern und einem jungen Darren Berrecloth  war auf ihrem Deutschland-Trip mal da zum Fotos machen und nicht viel später waren 30 oder 40 Bäume gefällt und die komplette Fläche unbenutzbar gemacht. Da war das Geschrei groß und das Kavierlein war dann letztlich die Alternative. Ein halbes Jahr später waren die Bäume weg, ein Jahr später gingen die Bauarbeiten wieder los...


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> eine schöne runde heute.
> vielen dank fürs mitnehmen.
> 
> grüsse
> marian



Kein Problem  - und eins haben wir ja jetzt auch gelernt... ein Vivid Coil passt nicht ins LV301.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Kein Problem  - und eins haben wir ja jetzt auch gelernt... ein Vivid Coil passt nicht ins LV301.



Das ist schlecht, solls doch wieder ein Fox Van. werden.


----------



## Silver-Racer (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Kein Problem  - und eins haben wir ja jetzt auch gelernt... ein Vivid Coil passt nicht ins LV301.



so ist es! 
aber wenigstens probiert haben wir es.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

das wäre aber auch langweilig wenn man einfach nen Vivid reinstecken könnte, dann wären sämtliche flamewars "DT vs. LV tuned RP23" obsolet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Nee, da ist die Feder zu dick für die vordere Hebelaufnahme. Dann eher Vivid Air oder Monarch Plus. Aber für Stahlfeder schauts echt schlecht aus.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nee, da ist die Feder zu dick für die vordere Hebelaufnahme. Dann eher Vivid Air oder Monarch Plus. Aber für Stahlfeder schauts echt schlecht aus.



Ne wenn dann schon einen "richtigen" Stahlfederdämpfer. Diese Vivid Air usw. sind doch auch nur Luftdämpfer egal wie sie gelobt weden. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Bastelt nicht der User Qia Sonderhebel für LV301? Evtl. lässt sich da was "breiteres" für Coil Dämpfer etwickeln.


----------



## killacat (10. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich da einer der Locals mal bei der verantwortlichen Behörde erkundigen, was da los ist. Wenn da ein Konflikt schwelt, wäre eine Vermittlung schon angebracht.


Das hat die verantwortliche Behörde veranlasst. Bekannte, die sich letzte Woche um eine Drehgenehmigung bemüht hatten, wurden abgewiesen mit der Begründung, dass das generell nicht erwünscht wäre & dass eben alles eingerissen werden würde.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Drehgenehmigung



wait, what? Drehgenehmigung? Für die Veste?


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

Porno?


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Oh man


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

Dachte sowas gibts eher nachts auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Nichtsdestotrotz schreibe ich mal die Tour für Dienstag, 19 Uhr aus. Sofern es nicht schüttet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Juni 2012)

Dienstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juni 2012)

killacat das hätte mich jetzt auch mal interessiert was da los ist von Wegen Dreharbeiten. Gern auch PN falls du nicht hier reinschreiben willst.


----------



## killacat (10. Juni 2012)

War ein Spot für Uvex.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juni 2012)

Krass krass... Und das dann jetzt als Anlass dafür alles abzureißen, bevor zu viel Aufmerksamkeit drauf gelenkt wird, oder wie? :/

Doof jetzt alles. Auch wenn ich mit den Dirts da nicht so viel anfangen kann wärs schade drum wenn die ganzen Abfahrten rundherum auch drunter leiden müssen.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Da alles mehr oder weniger illegal errichtet wurde, braucht sich auch keiner beschweren, wenn es durch den Forst/Stadt abgerissen wird. Sobald irgendetwas zu öffentlichen Interesse werden kann, werden ungeahnte Mittel und Möglichkeiten in Bewegung gesetzt - ganz normal, auch bei Beamten .

Es ist immer der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt. Also abwarten, und Tee/Bier whatever drinken. Mit der Zeit wird das wieder in Vergessenheit geraten, und die Kiddys werden wieder buddeln.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

das mit dem buddeln hat schon wieder angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (10. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Da alles mehr oder weniger illegal errichtet wurde, braucht sich auch keiner beschweren, wenn es durch den Forst/Stadt abgerissen wird.


Eben.





flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Krass krass... Und das dann jetzt als Anlass dafür alles abzureißen, bevor zu viel Aufmerksamkeit drauf gelenkt wird, oder wie? :/


Da hast glaube ich was falsch verstanden. Der Abriss stand schon vor der Anfrage fest.


----------



## pndrev (11. Juni 2012)

Solange die Abfahrten und anderen Trails von der Veste ab frei bleiben...


----------



## Slash96 (11. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz schreibe ich mal die Tour für Dienstag, 19 Uhr aus. Sofern es nicht schüttet.



Wenn's ok ist, würde ich mich Euch am Dienstag anschließen. Mal schauen, ob ich mithalten kann.

Wo das STB ist, weiß ich. Aber wo genau trefft ihr euch dort?


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Wenn's ok ist, würde ich mich Euch am Dienstag anschließen. Mal schauen, ob ich mithalten kann.



Klar. 



Slash96 schrieb:


> Aber wo genau trefft ihr euch dort?



19 Uhr direkt auf dem Asphalt-Parkplatz, oder 18:30 Uhr Parkbank Kreuzung Wodanstraße/Münchner Straße.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2012)

Evtl bring ich auch noch jemanden mit...


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mit welchem Gerät seit ihr am STB am Start?
CC
AM
FR
Grüße


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. Juni 2012)

panzer


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

Stimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2012)

Gut 

da ich keinen Bock mehr habe alleine durch den Wald zu holzen,
sehe ich zu, dass ich morgen - 19:00 Uhr - mit meinen Panzer
am STB bin...


----------



## killacat (11. Juni 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mit welchem Gerät seit ihr am STB am Start?
> CC
> AM
> ...


Größtenteils schweres Gerät, oder entsprechendem Wahnsinn.  :-D



S P schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Ich hoffe, die Sig ist ein Witz....  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juni 2012)

hm, soll ich dann morgen mit dem Glory oder dem Stumpi kommen?


----------



## Slash96 (11. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> oder 18:30 Uhr Parkbank Kreuzung Wodanstraße/Münchner Straße.



Bin dann um 18:30 mit meinem Streitwagen an der Parkbank.


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

Irgend was dazwischen wäre gut. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2012)

@S P

Glückwunsch zum neuen Telefon 

Aber schalte bitte die nervige Sig aus 

Komme mit dem Treckingrad


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

Etz sollte es wieder passen. Blöde Standard Konfiguration.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2012)

Wettermäßig schaut es ja doch ganz gut aus derzeit!

Bei leichtem Regen bin ich aber auch am Start


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2012)

Schauer sind vorausgesagt. Mal schauen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## killacat (12. Juni 2012)

40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, wird schon werden.  ;-)

@S P: Bin sehr gespannt auf die Wunderkiste!


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, wird schon werden.



Jo sind 100% geworden 

Das nächste mal sollten wir aber teilen ab 10 Mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

War nicht cool?


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2012)

War sehr lustig. Im STB sind Gruppen über 10 einfach zu groß. 

Wie hat es S P schon gesagt, selten so nass geworden


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2012)

war gut nass. Die Dusche war die Rettung.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2012)

Eher die trockenen Wechselklamotten!

Hätten ein Bild beim Felsvorsprung machen sollen


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

wieviele wart ihr denn? Sebbi samstag 14:00 ist bei dir sicher?


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wieviele wart ihr denn? Sebbi samstag 14:00 ist bei dir sicher?



11

Wenn es nicht wie heute Hunde und Katzen regnet, dann schon. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2012)

Panzer geduscht
mich geduscht
Klamotten kreisen in der Waschmasch
alles bestens - bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mal hier nach, ab und zu hat man ja jmd ausm Forum da angetroffen: Weiß einer von euch ob der Quantyaparx in Schwarzenbruck noch lebt? Quantyaparx wurden ja in Brammoparx umgewandelt, aber leider finde ich nichts (außer dass den Jungs Anfang des Jahres die Räder gestohlen wurden). Thx!


----------



## rebirth (13. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du?



nur so *gg


----------



## softlurch (13. Juni 2012)

servus,

ist samstag 14 uhr ein treff zum radeln? wenn ja, wo? wäre dabei!

ps: war schon mal im märz abends dabei - erkennungsmerkmal fatmodul ant.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2012)

Starten wir heute Abend den zweiten Versuch, nicht nass zu werden?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2012)

/me ist im Cafe Kraft


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ist samstag 14 uhr ein treff zum radeln? wenn ja, wo? wäre dabei!
> 
> ps: war schon mal im märz abends dabei - erkennungsmerkmal fatmodul ant.



Ja Servus! Knie wieder heile? Für Samstag ist bis jetzt Fränkische angedacht.



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> /me ist im Cafe Kraft



Bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch lieber in einer miefigen Kletterhalle....


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2012)

gestern im Südstadtbad war's auch grausam, hat nur nach Chlor gestunken und komplett nass geworden bin ich auch.


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nur Chlor Geruch wäre....ihhhhhh


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2012)

gestern abend ab 9 war's ziemlich leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (14. Juni 2012)

Jaja, ihr Witzbolde.  :-D

Bin raus, leicht erkältet & meine Schuhe sind auch noch nicht trocken. Mal sehen, was das WE hergibt.

@S P: Was ist denn in der Fränkischen angedacht?


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2012)

Splattert heut jemand durch den Morast zwischen Schmusebuck und Brunnero oder an der Winterleite?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich drehe eine Runde im STB. 19 Uhr am Parkplatz. Hoffe es bleibt diesmal trocken!

@Killacat

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Slash96 (14. Juni 2012)

Werds heute zeitlich wohl nicht gebacken bekommen. Wetter sieht heute gar nicht so schlecht   aus. Mist.


----------



## Lammerjappen (14. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> leicht erkältet & meine Schuhe sind auch noch nicht trocken



dito


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr Witzbolde.  :-D
> 
> Bin raus, leicht erkältet & meine Schuhe sind auch noch nicht trocken. Mal sehen, was das WE hergibt.
> 
> @S P: Was ist denn in der Fränkischen angedacht?



Eieiei...

Samstag wohl Tech-Tour.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2012)

Mike? Noch am start? Wie gehts?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (14. Juni 2012)

Noch am Leben, noch am Start! 
Geht so mittelprächtig, nervt dass nichts voran geht! Wie sieht´s bei dir aus?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> dito



Eieiei, dir dann auch gute Besserung. Wer wäre dann heute mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Juni 2012)

Bin 19 Uhr am Parkplatz (mit Auto).


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2012)

Als klar. Ich fahre trotzdem über die Bank. Um halb geht es da los.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2012)

Mike alles im grünen. Nächste woche dann krankengymnastik marathon..


----------



## Mike_Cremer (14. Juni 2012)

Oh gehts schon los? Bei mir dauerts noch 3 Wochen bis dahin! Wie lange hast du Krankengymnastik? Weißt schon ungefähr wann du wieder fahren kannst/darfst?


----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ja Servus! Knie wieder heile? Für Samstag ist bis jetzt Fränkische angedacht.



Ja, alles wieder bestens ! ... Fränkische - da wo Ihr letztens Bilder gemacht habt, will ich auch unbedingt mal hin!!!

Von mir aus am Samstag auch gerne 1-2 Stunden früher. Soll Nachmittags Gewitter geben. Hätte auch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten ...

Heute trocken geblieben?


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2012)

Heute ja... aber leider nicht ohne Vorkommnisse.

Suchbild: Wo ist der Fehler? Und Nein, es sind nicht die Reifen 
Die waren aber mit schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2012)

War ne sehr schöne Tour. Mal wieder etliche neue Trails entdeckt


----------



## Slash96 (14. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Heute ja... aber leider nicht ohne Vorkommnisse.
> 
> Suchbild: Wo ist der Fehler? Und Nein, es sind nicht die Reifen
> Die waren aber mit schuld.





Sonst ist hoffentlich alles heil geblieben?!

Also, RoRos kommen mir definitv nicht ans Rad. Das Risiko ist mir einfach zu hoch.


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Heute ja... aber leider nicht ohne Vorkommnisse.
> 
> Suchbild: Wo ist der Fehler? Und Nein, es sind nicht die Reifen
> Die waren aber mit schuld.


 

Statt Seatback hast´e jetzt eine Frontseat Sattelstange
- schont den Rücken


----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Also, RoRos kommen mir definitv nicht ans Rad. Das Risiko ist mir einfach zu hoch.



Scheinen aber ordentlich geROCKeT zu haben!


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

gut das das nicht mir passiert ist *ggg


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

hinterm Sattel, Steil bergab, 90° nach links - VR rutscht weg, den einzigen Baum frontal mit Schwung angefahren. Das Ergebnis sieht man dann ja. Mit'm Bauch die Sattelstütze nach vorn verbogen. 

Jetzt habe ich zumindest einen triftigen Grund eine neue 27,2er Sattelstütze zu bestellen. Und die Reifen fliegen wieder runter.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> ...Und die Reifen fliegen wieder runter.



Ich habe es dir noch vor der Tour gesagt 

Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. Wie geht es dem Bauch? Blau?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> hinterm Sattel, Steil bergab, 90° nach links - VR rutscht weg, den einzigen Baum frontal mit Schwung angefahren. Das Ergebnis sieht man dann ja. Mit'm Bauch die Sattelstütze nach vorn verbogen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich zumindest einen triftigen Grund eine neue 27,2er Sattelstütze zu bestellen. Und die Reifen fliegen wieder runter.



Auf meinem Fritzz "Touren Enduro" habe ich den Onza Ibex FR 2,25 Mischung 55. Das ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollwiderstand. Die wiegen 680g. Bin damit auch im Winter so gut wie alles gefahren.


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe es dir noch vor der Tour gesagt



Ja ja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. Wie geht es dem Bauch? Blau?



Alles gut soweit. Stahlharte Bauchmuskeln haben das schlimmste verhindert. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf meinem Fritzz "Touren Enduro" habe ich den Onza Ibex FR 2,25 Mischung 55. Das ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollwiderstand. Die wiegen 680g. Bin damit auch im Winter so gut wie alles gefahren.



Nee, ich montiere wieder meine üblichen Baron Tourenreifen. Da weiß ich, was ich habe - und wie sie sich verhalten. 

Scheiss Leichtbaumist.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2012)

Wird also doch langsam Zeit für eine Carbonfeile 

Das Pitch braucht artgerechte Bereifung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wird also doch langsam Zeit für eine Carbonfeile



Das Projekt habe ich erst mal auf Eis gelegt. Schnell muss auch mit dicken Reifen gehen - dafür braucht's noch mehr Kondition.


----------



## Lammerjappen (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Heute ja... aber leider nicht ohne Vorkommnisse.
> 
> Suchbild: Wo ist der Fehler? Und Nein, es sind nicht die Reifen
> Die waren aber mit schuld.




Dreh mal die Sattelstütze um 180°. Sieht so aus als wenn sie dann genau in die Biegung vom Sattelrohr passt. Endlich komplett versenkbar 

Iss schon ein Chuck-Norris Rahmen, oder? Alles bricht, die Welt geht unter, aber der Pitch-Rahmen hält


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Dreh mal die Sattelstütze um 180°. Sieht so aus als wenn sie dann genau in die Biegung vom Sattelrohr passt. Endlich komplett versenkbar
> 
> Iss schon ein Chuck-Norris Rahmen, oder? Alles bricht, die Welt geht unter, aber der Pitch-Rahmen hält


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Dreh mal die Sattelstütze um 180°. Sieht so aus als wenn sie dann genau in die Biegung vom Sattelrohr passt. Endlich komplett versenkbar
> 
> Iss schon ein Chuck-Norris Rahmen, oder? Alles bricht, die Welt geht unter, aber der Pitch-Rahmen hält



So habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.  Aber ja - so hätte ich mir die Reduzierhülse + 27,2er Sattelstütze sparen können. 

Bestellung ist schon raus...inkl. der BR-M666. Da bin ich gespannt. Zum Kürzen der Leitungen komme ich auf dich zurück. 

Übrigens: Da ist nix gebrochen. Dafür sauber kaltverformt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2012)

also ich hab gestern abend nix kaputt gemacht...


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> also ich hab gestern abend nix kaputt gemacht...



Schön für dich


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2012)

@ SP:
warum nicht eine Teleskop-Stütze nehmen, dann wäre dem Bauch auch nix mehr im Weg...?


----------



## Lammerjappen (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bestellung ist schon raus...inkl. der BR-M666. Da bin ich gespannt. Zum Kürzen der Leitungen komme ich auf dich zurück.



Dann bring mal demnächst ein ca. 100 ml Gefäß mit fürs "original Shimano Hydrauliköl" (Garantie ) , da füll ich dir was ab.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Abflug war es gut, das sie im Weg war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> @ SP:
> warum nicht eine Teleskop-Stütze nehmen, dann wäre dem Bauch auch nix mehr im Weg...?



das Problem ist wohl der Knick im Sattelrohr und der Verstellbereich: für wirklich fiese Stellen soll der Sattel _ganz_ runter, d.h. komplett bis zur Sattelklemme. Es gibt aber keine Teleskopstützen mit so einem Verstellbereich. Und selbst wenn, wäre die Stütze dann so lang, dass man sie nicht tief genug in den Rahmen bekommt, wg. des Knicks...


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2012)

Eine marktübliche Teleskopstütze vom Typ Reverb, Command Post oder KS i9xx im Verstellbereich um 125mm kommt auch nicht tiefer runter, als eine einfache. Es ist der Knick im Sitzrohr, der eine Stütze in normaler Länge von 350mm noch ca. 8-9cm heraus stehen lässt.

Eine Alternative ist eine Reduzierhülse (in meinem Fall 30,9->27,2) + 27,2 Sattelstütze zu nehmen (wird aktuell umgesetzt). Das bringt dann noch mal 4-5cm in der Verstellung nach unten. Mit Anschrägung evtl. noch etwas mehr.


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> hinterm Sattel, Steil bergab, 90° nach links - VR rutscht weg, den einzigen Baum frontal mit Schwung angefahren. Das Ergebnis sieht man dann ja. Mit'm Bauch die Sattelstütze nach vorn verbogen.


Aua!
Darf man morgen Witze machen oder ist das Folter?


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Eine marktübliche Teleskopstütze vom Typ Reverb, Command Post oder KS i9xx im Verstellbereich um 125mm kommt auch nicht tiefer runter, als eine einfache. Es ist der Knick im Sitzrohr, der eine Stütze in normaler Länge von 350mm noch ca. 8-9cm heraus stehen lässt.
> 
> Eine Alternative ist eine Reduzierhülse (in meinem Fall 30,9->27,2) + 27,2 Sattelstütze zu nehmen (wird aktuell umgesetzt). Das bringt dann noch mal 4-5cm in der Verstellung nach unten. Mit Anschrägung evtl. noch etwas mehr.


 

Geheiligt  sei das Speci
aber so ein Knick (ab Werk ) im Sattelrohr ist schon unpraktisch...


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen! Fährt heute wer am Buck?


----------



## brainbu9 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi!
Bin in Nbg auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten zum fahren.
Kondition ist zwar noch nicht soo super, aber das wird hoffentlich noch.

Ich bin für Trails, Abfahrten und ähnliches zu haben. Reines Strecke und bergauf Strampeln ist eher nichts für mich und mein bike.

@Höfbert:
Wenn du mir sagst wo am Buck zu finden ist komm ich gerne mit. Ist das da bei Schwabach? Was für ne Runde wird das werden?

Gruß, Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (16. Juni 2012)

Buck = Schmausenbuck = Tiergarten Nürnberg


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

Wie schon richtig kommentiert am Nürnberger Tiergarten. Evtl. Runde bis nach Brunn zur Röthenbachklamm und zurück. Ich weiß gar nicht, was für eine Entfernung das ist. Versuche so viele Trails wie möglich zu erwischen und lass es auf Schotterpassagen auch langsam angehen. Hauptsache ein wenig draußen sein. Bin mit meinem Fritzz unterwegs.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juni 2012)

Buck? da bin ich heute nachher wohl. Schuhe, Reifen, Pedale testen

HÃ¤tte 1 Paar 5.10 impact 2 low in 42.5 abzugeben.
Nicht getragen. Kam heute mit der Post. Hab zwei GrÃ¶Ãen bestellt weil ich unschlÃ¼ssig war. Der 42er hat aber gleich gepasst. Preis wie bei BMO 94,90â¬

ZurÃ¼ckschicken geht natÃ¼rlich auch, dachte aber ich frag mal.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

Ich geh auch Reifen testen Ibex 2.25fr 55. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Slash96 (16. Juni 2012)

Bin heute auch am Buck. Muss noch kurz was einkaufen und wollte dann los. Wann wollt ihr am Buck starten? Könnten uns ja am Parkplatz unterhalb vom Löwensaal treffen?


----------



## brainbu9 (16. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an. 
Ich fahr einfach mal mit. Wenn die Luft raus ist finde ich schon wieder heim ;-)
Schon ne Uhrzeit geplant? Treffpunkt vor dem Haupteingang?

Hab ein YT Wicked.


----------



## brainbu9 (16. Juni 2012)

Parkplatz am Löwensaal... 
Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Wenn du bei Google-maps ne Markierung setzt finde ich das. Sonst müsste mich jemand abholen und mitnehmen, also am Haupteingang oder so.

Handynummer gibts dann per PN.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

Fahr jetzt nach hause und zieh die schlappen auf. Bin ca. halb eins am LS.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

Kann auch zum Haupteingang...


----------



## Slash96 (16. Juni 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt nach hause und zieh die schlappen auf. Bin ca. halb eins am LS.



Komme dann auch gegen 12:30. Evtl. wird's ein paar Minuten später.



brainbu9 schrieb:


> Parkplatz am Löwensaal...
> Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Wenn du bei Google-maps ne Markierung setzt finde ich das. Sonst müsste mich jemand abholen und mitnehmen, also am Haupteingang oder so.
> 
> Handynummer gibts dann per PN.



Fahre gerne am Haupteingang vorbei und gabel auf, wer immer auch da ist.


Freue mich schon tierisch  mal wieder mit ein paar anderen Leute zu biken.Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainbu9 (16. Juni 2012)

Habs gefunden. Bin dann auch halb eins da.
Bis dann.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2012)

#ich komme mit dem Auto, sonst wirds zu knapp. Blauer Passat Kombi. Ich bin der, der daneben sein Radl zammenschraubt


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juni 2012)

oh 12:30.......


----------



## Francis_Drake (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? Vielleicht am Tiergarten?
Würde gerne ne locker Trainingsrunde drehen und ein paar Sachen anschauen.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

Schuldig im sinne der Anklage!


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2012)

Aus deiner Schulter gefallen ? 

Braucht jetzt jemand hier 5.10 low impact 2 in 42.5 oder nicht?
Sonst gehen Sie am Montag auf die Rückreise.


----------



## S P (17. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schuldig im sinne der Anklage!



Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass das Schaltauge selbst noch gerade ist?


----------



## Stressi25 (17. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen und ich oute mich gleich mal als Neuling ;-) und stell mich kurz vor. Suche Anschluss an Biker die in der Gegend Zabo , Tiergarten fahren an die ich mich ranhängen kann/darf um die Trails+Leute kennenzulernen.
Wir starten heute einen ersten Versuch am Tiergarten um 15 Uhr. 
Vll ist ja heute jemand unterwegs?

grüsse


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2012)

Sebbi: jo.. Is aber jetzt auch egal. Mir is grad ne schraube/lager am hinterbau abgerissen in ner bodenwelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (17. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi: jo.. Is aber jetzt auch egal. Mir is grad ne schraube/lager am hinterbau abgerissen in ner bodenwelle...



Seit wann sitzt Du den schon wieder auf dem Bike? Respekt!

@all: ja Wahnsinn, was hier gerade aufschlägt in dem Thread! Willkommen & auf bald am Trail! Bin heute Richtung Kalchtrails unterwegs...


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juni 2012)

und ich Richtung Osternohe 

@killacat: IBC ist das neue FB?


----------



## S P (17. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi: jo.. Is aber jetzt auch egal. Mir is grad ne schraube/lager am hinterbau abgerissen in ner bodenwelle...



Oh fu&%! Wo/was denn genau?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2012)

Die vordere schraube der 270grad box. Kein wunder wenn man sich die schraube mal anschaut. Bin gespann was der "hersteller" spricht...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Juni 2012)

@ rebirth: Du bist ja wieder unterwegs???!!!! Alles wieder okay? Schulter hält?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2012)

bisher ist alles ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

@rebirth

schön zu hören. Wann bist dann wieder in Nbg am Start?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2012)

wann fahrt ihr?  

Ich schick mein Weißes heute nach Koblenz... Bin gespannt ob se den rahmen reparieren oder austauschen. Mit 2-3 Wochen muss ich schon rechnen laut hotline.. bin gespannt.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Juni 2012)

@ rebirth: Gut zu hören. Hast du noch KG?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

So wie sich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen entwickeln soll, sollten wir fast heute noch eine Runde drehen...

Kein Bock schon wieder so nass zu werden!


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2012)

heute kann ich auf keinen fall. hab (noch) kein öl für die gabel im HT und mein weißes is ja im arsch... hoff das öl kommt morgen.

Mike ich war heute das erst mal bei der KG, er meinte sieht alles gut aus bisher.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Juni 2012)

Na das hört sich ja gut an - ging ja dann doch ganz fix!
Wie war die erste Fahrt? Ist die Angst ein bisschen mitgefahren?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2012)

Ja klar. Geht aber.. Bzw. wird schon wieder werden  wie stehts bei dir? Besserung in sicht?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So wie sich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen entwickeln soll, sollten wir fast heute noch eine Runde drehen...
> 
> Kein Bock schon wieder so nass zu werden!



Wer wäre dabei? Müsste es vorher mit meiner besseren Hälfte abklären


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

Uhm...an wo/wann hattest du denn gedacht?


----------



## killacat (18. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wer wäre dabei? Müsste es vorher mit meiner besseren Hälfte abklären



Bin leider schon vergeben heute Abend. Außerdem hab ich noch die 60km CC-Gebolze von gestern in den Beinen. Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Bin leider schon vergeben heute Abend. Außerdem hab ich noch die 60km CC-Gebolze von gestern in den Beinen. Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!



Is ja nix neues  *duck*


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

Naja so 19 - 19:30 am Parkplatz STB?

Gemütliche technische Tour...


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

Gemütlich klingt gut . Die griffigeren Tourenreifen sind ja wieder montiert.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

Klingt auch gut.

Was meinst 19 oder erst später. Ist ja länger hell zur Zeit. Mir wäre ein bisschen später ganz recht, ansonsten schicke ich mich halt mehr...


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2012)

Wie machen sich die bremsen?


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Klingt auch gut.
> 
> Was meinst 19 oder erst später. Ist ja länger hell zur Zeit. Mir wäre ein bisschen später ganz recht, ansonsten schicke ich mich halt mehr...



Dann 19 Uhr ab Sitzbank Wodan/Münchner. Und denk an den Biergarten hinterher!



rebirth schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die bremsen?



Die sind echt genial. Kein Vergleich zu den Avids. Echte Einfingerbremse, mit super Druckpunkt. Kein gequietsche und gerubbel mehr. 

Übrigens... das Entlüften hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert. Da kann sich Avid mehrere Scheiben von abschneiden!


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann 19 Uhr ab Sitzbank Wodan/Münchner. Und denk an den Biergarten hinterher!



2x geht klar. War nur eine einmalige Sache, die ja gut von deinem Kollegen gelöst wurde 



S P schrieb:


> Die sind echt genial. Kein Vergleich zu den Avids. Echte Einfingerbremse, mit super Druckpunkt. Kein gequietsche und gerubbel mehr.
> 
> Übrigens... das Entlüften hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert. Da kann sich Avid mehrere Scheiben von abschneiden!



Ich habe auch einen guten Druckpunkt  Aber Gequietsche gehört halt dazu


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juni 2012)

was fährst du jetzt für welche? SLX oder XT?


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was fährst du jetzt für welche? SLX oder XT?



Die M666 (SLX) - echt teuflisch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Juni 2012)

Also 19.30 Parkplatz?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

Richtig. Dann bis nachher


----------



## softlurch (18. Juni 2012)

@S_P: 18:40 Uhr Stresemannplatz?


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> @S_P: 18:40 Uhr Stresemannplatz?



Ja, sollte klappen.


----------



## Slash96 (18. Juni 2012)

Muss heute leider passen. Viel Spass euch allen und vertreibt mir schön die Wärmegewitter!


----------



## Lammerjappen (18. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die M666 (SLX) - echt teuflisch gut




    ein ganz leises teuflisches pitch ist da seit gestern unterwegs. wenn er uns jetzt davon fährt, können wir ihn nichtmal mehr akustisch orten (=> hat wer ein peilsenderhalsband?)



wollte dann nachher auch mal vorbeischauen.

@ reo: ich hab die HV-Luftkammer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juni 2012)

und ich bin am Stadtstrand und hab kein Rad mit


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Wetter heute! Camelbak restlos ausgesoffn + 1L feinsten Hopfenblütensaft nachgetankt. 

Sollten wir wiederholen.


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2012)

wann? *g


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja war eine richtig geile Runde heute!

Hausaufgabe 1 geschafft aber leider Treppeneinstieg in Mittelerde versemmelt...
S Ps Baum vom letzten Mal habe ich auch mal meinen Vorbau gezeigt...


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag...oder so. Hängt auch vom Wetter ab.


----------



## Höfbert (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin diese Woche mal am STB dabei, da war ich ja schließlich noch nie..


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag erst? Ich hab heute das Stumpi dabei und werd ne Runde am Buck fahren.


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

Um..okay. Wann wolltest du heute denn fahren? Den letztens besprochenen Shrimps Stack hättest du nicht zufällig dabei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

denke 18.30 bin ich dort und ne, Shrimps hab ich leider keine mit, die würden sich bei dem Wetter nicht lange halten


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

18:30 ist ja mal wieder arg früh... also für die Langschläfer 
Ich würde sonst Donnerstag wieder anpeilen. Soll ich da eine für die aktuellen Shrimps eine Kühlbox mit bringen? Zwecks Transport von N nach Fü.

Ich würde dann am Löwensaal den Gabelholmhamster wieder umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade erst die versandbenachrichtigung bekommen fürs gabelöl *kotz


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

Wie viel brauchst du denn von der Suppe?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Ich schau mal, was ich noch an Shrimps daheim liegen hab und was sich daraus auf die schnelle zaubern ließe. Was du mal machen könntest wäre den Durchmesser der schwarzen Mutter zu messen, die die Shrimps einklemmt. Ob man die ggf. anders herum verbauen könnte für einen größeren Klemmdurchmesser.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2012)

Sebbi die gabel braucht 90ml. Aber das wär jetzt verschwendung, hab ja nen liter bestellt.. Donnerstag dann halt. Sofern das wetter rockt


----------



## Höfbert (19. Juni 2012)

Ich schau, dass ich heute abend ne kleine Buck-Runde schaffe. Jemand da?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

schaust du eine Seite vorher  /me gegen 18.30 am Löwensaal.


----------



## Slash96 (19. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> schaust du eine Seite vorher  /me gegen 18.30 am Löwensaal.



Werde dann auch dazustoßen.


----------



## Höfbert (19. Juni 2012)

Bin auf den weg!


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Perfektes Timing, bin vor 5min am Löwensaal angekommen. Für mehr braucht's ne Lampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (19. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Perfektes Timing, bin vor 5min am Löwensaal angekommen. Für mehr braucht's ne Lampe.


Und noch irgendwelche luftballons im wald gesehen? 

Uns ist auf dem rückweg noch ein reh fast vors rad gehüpft.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Nö, auch nicht am Birkensee


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Bock am Samstag Nachmittag auf ne Runde Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## Viewi (20. Juni 2012)

Servus!

Mein Kumpel und ich sind vor kurzem nach Nürnberg gezogen und seit dem auf der suche nach guten spots zum freeriden. waren jetzt die letzten Wochen in Richtung Tiergarten/schmausenbuck unterwegs, haben jedoch abgesehen von den Sprüngen unter den Stromleitungen nichts großartiges gefunden...
bestehen die Strecken aus den youtube videos überhaupt noch, da die meisten ja doch schon einige Jahre alt sind? 
könnte uns da wer von euch weiterhelfen mit einer wegbeschreibung oder am besten uns mal ein paar gute Strecken zeigen! 
vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

wärest du gestern da gewesen, hättest du viel davon gesehen was so gibt, bzw. man hätte mal kurze Abstecher zum Rest machen können 
Fahr einfach mal bei ner Tour mit, da kann man auch ein bischen sightseeing machen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2012)

Arbeit für heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Juni 2012)

@Milan0: Wird ein sinnvoller Umbau.


----------



## Viewi (20. Juni 2012)

@reo-fahrer
Naja eigentlich warn wir gestern dort 
hört sich gut an 
wann macht ihr die nächste tour bzw wie erfahr ich davon?
wären auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Ok, am Ende haben wir uns auch gesehen. Ihr hattet aber keinen Luftballon auf dem Rücken?

Das nächste mal am Buck radln? Evtl. Wochenende, eher nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte morgen Abend (19 Uhr) eine kleine Buck Runde drehen.


----------



## brainbu9 (20. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt immer etwas länger auf Arbeit.
Aber ich hoffe ich schaff es unter der Woche mal wieder zu fahren.

Langsam funktionieren die Beine auch wieder normal ;-)


----------



## LesPaul (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
letzten Dienstag war ich zum ersten Mal mit euch unterwegs - klasse Tour übrigens (ich war der mit dem roten Pitch). Leider habe ich es die letzten Male nicht geschafft, hoffe aber auf eine Wiederholung 
Daher meine Frage: Fährt jemand am Samstag am STB?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen Abend (19 Uhr) eine kleine Buck Runde drehen.



dann lass ich das Stumpi mal im Auto


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2012)

Wird aber eher XC werden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Mich hat das gestern schon nicht gestört, nach einer Stunde fahren noch 1,5 Stunden alleine Birkensee-Brunn zu fahren


----------



## Viewi (20. Juni 2012)

@reo-fahrer

warum Luftballon?  wir hatten keinen...
also dieses we wird bei uns auch nix. aber so nächste Woche hätten wir eig immer zeit. wär cool wenn was zamgehn würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

wir sind ein paar Mal einer Gruppe begegnet, bei denen hatte jeder einen Luftballon am Rucksack. Warum auch immer


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2012)

So fertig. Bilder gibt es die Tage. Jetzt erstmal ein Bier im Casa


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts bei euch mit Donnerstag / Samstag aus? 

Bei mir ja / ja


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2012)

Samstag fahre ich ne Runde. Heute leider keine Zeit...


----------



## killacat (21. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen Abend (19 Uhr) eine kleine Buck Runde drehen.


Is recht.



S P schrieb:


> Wird aber eher XC werden.


Bin dabei.


----------



## rebirth (21. Juni 2012)

1900 parkplatz am löwensaal?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Samstag stelle ich mal 14 - 15 Uhr am Parkplatz in Raum...


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1900 parkplatz am löwensaal?




find ich auch gut.

@ reo: neuer versuch mit der HV-Luftkammer-Übergabe?


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht hat er ja auch ein paar Nordatlantische Shrimps dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2012)

hat er, aber ich weiss noch nicht so wirklich, ob ich bis 19.00 am Parkplatz bin, sieht nach eher nicht aus...


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

Liegst wohl wieder im Freibad?


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Juni 2012)

schade, wenn der deal mit seegurken mit remouladensoßefüllung nicht über die bühne geht ...


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> schade, wenn der deal mit seegurken mit remouladensoßefüllung nicht über die bühne geht ...





HV = Seegurke?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Liegst wohl wieder im Freibad?



hrhr, ich will nicht aus dem klimatisierten Büro raus  Und zum Downhhill müsste ich auch nochmal 

@Björn: ich leg den RP23 einfach mal in's Auto, wir können uns ja auch so mal treffen.


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> HV = Seegurke?




naja, wenn ihr shrimps mit euren lyrik-gabeln verspeist, dann schraub ich ne seegurke in meinen rahmen.
dämpft bisher am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> [...] Und zum Downhhill müsste ich auch nochmal



Brauchst du was bestimmtes?


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und zum Downhhill müsste ich auch nochmal




du suchst nun aktiv die CB-LRS auf?


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

wieso CB? Die haben doch Roval?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Brauchst du was bestimmtes?



Butcher 2,3 ist out of stock in Holland, hatte den aber schon bezahlt mit dem 2,5er.


----------



## Höfbert (21. Juni 2012)

Fahr etz scho zum Buck...


----------



## brainbu9 (21. Juni 2012)

Heute wieder nichts geworden...
Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Macht jemand abends ne kleine Runde?


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2012)

Schön wars heute. Zwei, drei neue stellen gefahren.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

Wer kommt denn nun am Samstag?  

@Sebbi: Soll ich die Videos uppen?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn nun am Samstag?
> 
> @Sebbi: Soll ich die Videos uppen?



Ich bin am Samstag um 15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom STB. Geplant ist raus bis zur Schwarzachklamm und zurück.

Derzeit dabei bin ich 

Welches Video?


----------



## S P (22. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Sebbi: Soll ich die Videos uppen?



Klaro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

ok. irgendwelche wünsche wo? ^^ oder hast vielleicht selbst nen space?


----------



## S P (22. Juni 2012)

Wie groß ist es denn?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juni 2012)

Wo bleibt denn jetzt das Video?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

zusammen 43 mb


----------



## Mike_Cremer (22. Juni 2012)

> Ich bin am Samstag um 15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom STB. Geplant ist raus bis zur Schwarzachklamm und zurück.



Da hätte ich jetzt mal richtig Lust dazu - ihr wisst gar nicht wie sehr ich euch beneide!


----------



## S P (22. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> zusammen 43 mb



Hast du keinen dropbox oder Google drive accound?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

lol... ne du, hab ich net ^^ Soll ichs uppen, verlinken und anschließend löschen? oder wie machmers? 

@Reini: Schaust du mal auf den FA obs ein EVO ist? Ich hab den Baron aktuell aufm HT.. Aber kannst schonma haben an sich.


----------



## Höfbert (22. Juni 2012)

Bin ca. 16:30 für ne gaaaaanz kurze trailrunde am Buck.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

komm lieber morgen um 1500.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. Juni 2012)

Kurzer Zusammenschnitt von gestern.


Danke an killacat für's Filmen.


----------



## LesPaul (22. Juni 2012)

Ich bin morgen um 15:00 Uhr auch dabei.


----------



## signor_rossi (22. Juni 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Bin ca. 16:30 für ne gaaaaanz kurze trailrunde am Buck.


Heute nicht, Andi...war schon hier bei mir (Bubenreuth)...dann Fussball u. Grillen...

War sehr schön gestern...wusste nicht, dass wir "British Columbia" vor der Haustüre haben...

Bis bal mal..siehe PM


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

BjöööööHöörn!!? 

http://www.bansheebikes.com/rune.html
http://dropnzone.com/info/pid-172.html


Das teil in schwarz sieht mal (für mich) mega geil aus! 

signor_rossi kommst morgen ne runde nach Nbg? Wär sicher spaßig!


----------



## Slash96 (22. Juni 2012)

Oh oh! MTB am Buck derzeit nur unter erhöhter Gefahr möglich. 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/alarm-im-tiergarten-nuernberg-gepard-entwischt-aus-gehege-1.1390985


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> BjöööööHöörn!!?
> 
> http://www.bansheebikes.com/rune.html
> http://dropnzone.com/info/pid-172.html
> ...



Gabs hier auch mal "günstig" im bm, musste mich echt beherrschen und wer mich kennt weiß das war ein Kampf. Ich bastle einfach gerne.........

Ich steh ja gerade auf das  Bunte Ding hier 



Slash96 schrieb:


> Oh oh! MTB am Buck derzeit nur unter erhöhter Gefahr möglich.
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/a...ernberg-gepard-entwischt-aus-gehege-1.1390985



Der ist bestimmt hungrig. Aber noch zu klein um einen echten Biker zu verschlingen.  Arme Mieze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (22. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag um 15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom STB. Geplant ist raus bis zur Schwarzachklamm und zurück.
> 
> Derzeit dabei bin ich



Ich auch


----------



## killacat (23. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag um 15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom STB. Geplant ist raus bis zur Schwarzachklamm und zurück.
> 
> Derzeit dabei bin ich


Jep, ich auch. um halb an der Bank?



S P schrieb:


> Danke an killacat für's Filmen.


Kein Thema. FullHD würde mich mal interessieren. Wie ist Dein Eindruck?



Slash96 schrieb:


> Oh oh! MTB am Buck derzeit nur unter erhöhter Gefahr möglich.


*rofl* Gepard? War das nicht n Cheetah? Vielleicht hat's auch n Artgenossen in freier Wildbahn gesehen & wollte hinterher: http://www.cheetah.de/



softlurch schrieb:


> Ich auch


Na hoffentlich fährste nicht wie de heißt! 
Bis später dann!


----------



## signor_rossi (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Steve!

hab leider schon was ausgemacht. Machen ne geile,trailige(flowig) Tour am Samstag, also heute...
Dir bzw Euch viel Spaß!!



rebirth schrieb:


> BjöööööHöörn!!?
> 
> http://www.bansheebikes.com/rune.html
> http://dropnzone.com/info/pid-172.html
> ...


----------



## signor_rossi (23. Juni 2012)

...trailig hätte ich wohl nicht erwähnen müssen...


----------



## softlurch (23. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich fährste nicht wie de heißt!



Nee, eher wie ich aussehe


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2012)

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich halb an der Bank schaffe. Ansonsten halt zum voll am Parkplatz...


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

Zum voll ^^


----------



## killacat (23. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich halb an der Bank schaffe. Ansonsten halt zum voll am Parkplatz...



Keine Angst, ich wart halt.


----------



## brainbu9 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich mach mich in 20 min zum Buck auf.
Fahre dann gegen 18:15 Uhr am LS los, falls sich wer anschließen möchte.


----------



## Höfbert (23. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute raus, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juni 2012)

ein netter Tag in Spicak  Und es war fast ganz Nürnberg und Osternohe da...


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen um 15:00 Uhr auch dabei.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/525890/cat/18

grad erst hatten wir das thema... ^^


----------



## S P (23. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/525890/cat/18
> 
> grad erst hatten wir das thema... ^^



Da ist der Schaft etwas zu kurz für ein M Pitch Steuerrohr. 182mm sollten es mindestens sein.


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

mit nem schnuffigeren vorbau gehts auch net? 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29675?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2012)

War eine sehr schöne Runde! Coole Truppe und angenehmes Tempo


----------



## killacat (23. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Coole Truppe und angenehmes Tempo


Jau, war 'ne klasse Runde!


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

jemand einen satz 2,4er Fat Albert zum testen daheim rumliegen? Kann mich net entscheiden welche ich kaufen soll


----------



## S P (23. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> jemand einen satz 2,4er Fat Albert zum testen daheim rumliegen? Kann mich net entscheiden welche ich kaufen soll



Probiere doch mal den RQ in 2.4.


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

ne.. hab mich (wieder) verliebt heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (23. Juni 2012)

dann nehm ich die RQ 2.4 - zumindest fürs HR. der nobbi muss wech!
kann mich nur anschliessen, war coole runde heute! nich so viel erzählen über die schlimmen stellen, dann läufts viel einfacher drüber :-D. dank an milano fürs guiding!


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2012)

ich hab leider nur einen 2.2 im angebot


----------



## Höfbert (24. Juni 2012)

Ibex in 2.25 kaufen und glücklich sein


----------



## Slash96 (24. Juni 2012)

Servus, werde heute Nachmittag gegen 15:00 am Löwensaal für ne gemütliche Runde am Buck starten. 

Nach der gestrigen "Wir fahren hier einen 30km/h Schnitt"-Tour ins Schwarzachtal wird's heute etwas gemütlicher.


----------



## S P (24. Juni 2012)

30 km/h ist doch okay


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

Is ja kein wunder wenn ihr alle eure CC reifen aufgezogen habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (24. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Is ja kein wunder wenn ihr alle eure CC reifen aufgezogen habt...



Das sah mir bei dir aber auch stark nach Semi-Slick aus.


----------



## Höfbert (24. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte innerhalb der nächsten Stunde mal zum Steinbrüchlein schaun, das Gelände sichten. Ist da jemand vor Ort, kenn mich nämlich null aus. 
Hab diesen GPS-Track gefunden: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.52944.html 
So empfehlenswert?


----------



## brainbu9 (24. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade mit Markus gequatscht...
wir würde mit zum Steinbrüchlein fahren. Gelände sichten hört sich auch entspannt an 

Bist du zeitlich flexibel? Wir hatten uns etwas später gegen 15 Uhr verabredet und ich muss noch was essen bevor ich los kann. Aber wenn du 14 uhr bei dir losfahren willst klappt das schon.
Wie willst du denn hin fahren? Wir können ja zusammen los. Strecke ist ja ungefähr gleich weit wie zum Buck.


----------



## Höfbert (24. Juni 2012)

Problem ist, ich muss vorher noch nach Gustenfelden, da hab ich gestern meinen Geldbeutel liegen lassen und um 17 Uhr bin ich schon wieder verabredet. Müsste demnach bald los.


----------



## killacat (24. Juni 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen "Wir fahren hier einen 30km/h Schnitt"-Tour ins Schwarzachtal wird's heute etwas gemütlicher.



Es waren eher 13 als 30. ;-) Bisschen Kondi-Schrubben muss halt auch sein. Sei froh, dass der SP nicht dabei war.


----------



## S P (24. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Es waren eher 13 als 30. ;-) Bisschen Kondi-Schrubben muss halt auch sein. Sei froh, dass der SP nicht dabei war.



Wie soll ich denn das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## killacat (24. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn das jetzt verstehen?



Glaube, dann hätten die Jungs am Kanal richtig leiden müssen.


----------



## brainbu9 (24. Juni 2012)

@Andi:
Also fährst du wohl mitm Auto.
Ich schieb mir auf jeden Fall noch was  zu Essen rein und mach mich dann mitm Rad auf den Weg. Aber wird bei mir  eher 14 Uhr dass ich los komme. Ich schätze mal ich bin dann spätestens  14:30 da. Wenn du schon unterwegs bist fahren wird halt zu zweit da rum.

Markus, auch einverstanden?


----------



## S P (24. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Glaube, dann hätten die Jungs am Kanal richtig leiden müssen.



Am Kanal fährt man doch auch ein lockeres Tempo.


----------



## Slash96 (24. Juni 2012)

brainbu9 schrieb:


> @Andi:
> Also fährst du wohl mitm Auto.
> Ich schieb mir auf jeden Fall noch was  zu Essen rein und mach mich dann mitm Rad auf den Weg. Aber wird bei mir  eher 14 Uhr dass ich los komme. Ich schätze mal ich bin dann spätestens  14:30 da. Wenn du schon unterwegs bist fahren wird halt zu zweit da rum.
> 
> Markus, auch einverstanden?



OK, also statt 15:00 Uhr Löwensaal um 14:30 am STB. Dann muss ich mich gleich losmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainbu9 (24. Juni 2012)

Alles klar. Fahr jetzt auch los.
Bis gleich!


----------



## LesPaul (24. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/525890/cat/18
> 
> grad erst hatten wir das thema... ^^



ja, stimmt. und sogar aus nem pitch .


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

Kennst sich hier jemand (zuverlässig) mit stahl, edelstahl und titan aus?


----------



## LesPaul (24. Juni 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> dank an milano fürs guiding!



da kann ich mich nur anschließen. war ne klasse tour!


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2012)

Immer wieder gern. Das nächste Mal wird weniger gesprochen und mehr gefahren


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

das drüber reden und anschauen war schon immer ein problem bei mir.. ^^

Leute wie siehts MITTWOCH aus? 

Dienstag und Donnerstag kann ich leider net. Donnerstag ist außerdem Fußball. Der ein oder andere von euch schaut das bestimmt an, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch ist eher schlecht bei mir. Donnerstag schaue ich das Spiel 

Bleibt wieder nur Dienstag. Würde mal wieder gern am Buck spielen...


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2012)

ob da ein gewisses Video schuld ist?


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

vielleicht klappts ja samstag wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2012)

Samstag fahre ich in Schnaittach das 12 Stunden Rennen mit...


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2012)

Alleine? 
Ich/wir lassens dieses Jahr bleiben. Trainungszustand noch schlechter als er letztes Jahr schon war.


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

Also dann doch mittwoch!


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist eher schlecht bei mir. Donnerstag schaue ich das Spiel
> 
> Bleibt wieder nur Dienstag. Würde mal wieder gern am Buck spielen...



Dienstag  Buck 



softlurch schrieb:


> ob da ein gewisses Video schuld ist?



Welches Video?  



rebirth schrieb:


> Also dann doch mittwoch!



Ich fahre Dienstag, 19 Uhr am Buck. Wie immer lockeres Tempo.


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2012)

welches video? frage vom confusen Hauptdarsteller :-D ...

bringe Dienstag evtl noch jemanden mit.

freue mich schon auf lockere runde mit racing Baron


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

Ach das Video 
Die Stellen können wir gerne Anfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

dienstag kann ich net...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2012)

morgen sieht's besser aus, keine Termine im Kalender  Wann am Tiergarten, 18.30 oder 19.00?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2012)

1900 am Tiergarten. Wenn ich heute noch dazu komme, mit Baron Baron 

Ich muss ja noch die kleine Kante fahren...

am Samstag fahre ich in einem 4er Team.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2012)

4er Team  Weichei 
Nee Spass, sicherlich ne gute Entscheidung. Sind letztes Jahr zu zweit gefahren, und die erste Hälfte zu schnell. Da hatte ich nen kurzen druchhänger.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2012)

ach so, die übliche Rad-Frage: leicht oder schwer?


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ach so, die übliche Rad-Frage: leicht oder schwer?



Leicht. Habe ja auch mein Touren radl am Start.


----------



## M_J_K (25. Juni 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> 4er Team  Weichei
> Nee Spass, sicherlich ne gute Entscheidung. Sind letztes Jahr zu zweit gefahren, und die erste Hälfte zu schnell. Da hatte ich nen kurzen druchhänger.


 
der Gedanke kam mir auch kurz 
ja ja durchhänger. von ner 13'er Zeit auf ne 15'er oder wie war das nochmal ?!
schade das wir dieses Jahr nicht am Start sind.

da ihr morgen ne Runde mit den "Leichten" fahrt, versuch ich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

Wobei "leicht" noch zu definieren wäre.


----------



## LesPaul (25. Juni 2012)

Schade, ich kann morgen nicht. Aber am Mittwoch hätt ich Zeit...


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

Fehlt nur noch wer der sich auskennt  wobei es mittwoch regnen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wobei "leicht" noch zu definieren wäre.



 also sag an, was willste machen?


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> also sag an, was willste machen?



Die üblichen Programm... Steilstufen, Steilabfahrten, Trails und etwas CC nach Brunn raus.


----------



## dertobel (25. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die üblichen Programm... Steilstufen, Steilabfahrten, Trails und etwas CC nach Brunn raus.



Servus Angstbeißer!
Nun habe ich Dich gefunden .
Evtl. klappt´s demnächst ja mal mit ner Tour im Steinbrüchlein - ist halt Neuland für mich. 

cu
Tobi


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Servus Angstbeißer!
> Nun habe ich Dich gefunden .
> Evtl. klappt´s demnächst ja mal mit ner Tour im Steinbrüchlein - ist halt Neuland für mich.
> 
> ...



Ah cool, doch noch gefunden!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> ...etwas CC nach Brunn raus.



Ohweh. Brauchen ja dann fast ne Lampe für den Rückweg


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

Besser ist es wohl. Hoffentlich denke ich daran, und nehm sie mit.


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2012)

... hängt schon am Ladegerät. gibts zeitliche Restriktionen für den regenerierenden hopfenblütensaft hinterher?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2012)

Kommt drauf an, wer wie großen Bierdurst hat 

Schmarrn, ist am Buck nicht ganz so schlimm, die Linde hat länger offen...

Bereifung für morgen ist jetzt 2x Baron 2.3 BCC!


----------



## killacat (25. Juni 2012)

> Kommt drauf an, wer wie großen Bierdurst hat


Hrhr, wie üblich halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (25. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bereifung für morgen ist jetzt 2x Baron 2.3 BCC!



Das macht mir ja wieder ein wenig Hoffnung. Der Baron BCC rollt hoffentlich schwerer als der Ardent. 

Zur Sicherheit werde ich gleich noch einen regenerierenden Hopfenblütensaft einwerfen, damit die Oberschenkel für morgen schön geschmeidig sind.


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

Der 2.3er Baron BCC rollt schon gut ab, mach dir da mal keine sorgen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

Alternativ hätt ich ne rubberqueen im angebot!


----------



## S P (25. Juni 2012)

@reo: Hättest morgen ein paar Shrimps zum Testen dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Der 2.3er Baron BCC rollt schon gut ab, mach dir da mal keine sorgen.



Die Testfahrt mit dem Pitch hat mir auch gefallen. Mal schauen wie sich mein Bock mit dem Kaugummi hinten anfühlt.

Ich wäre um 18:30 wieder an der Bank. Für alle die aus der Südstadt zum Tiergarten fahren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @reo: Hättest morgen ein paar Shrimps zum Testen dabei?



liegen gut gekühlt im Auto, dass sie bis heute abend frisch bleiben 

Hattest du eigentlich den Außendurchmesser der schwarzen Mutter an der MiCo zwischenzeitlich gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (26. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> liegen gut gekühlt im Auto, dass sie bis heute abend frisch bleiben
> 
> Hattest du eigentlich den Außendurchmesser der schwarzen Mutter an der MiCo zwischenzeitlich gemessen?



Nee, hatte bis jetzt keine Gelegenheit dazu gehabt.  Brauchst du das Maß bis heute Abend denn noch? Sonst messen wir die am Löwensaal aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2012)

können wir heute abend machen, Laptop hab ich mit


----------



## S P (26. Juni 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass ich eine ODB2 Buchse an der Lyrik installiere. Dann könnte man über CAN direkt an die MiCo.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2012)

wie lang wird eure bastelaktion dauern? kann man das ungefähr sagen?


----------



## S P (26. Juni 2012)

Halbes Stündchen, oder so. 19 Uhr ist Abflug. Dachte, du kannst heute nicht?


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2012)

siehe PN


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass ich eine ODB2 Buchse an der Lyrik installiere. Dann könnte man über CAN direkt an die MiCo.



da muss ein Reifendruck-Kontrollsystem her und noch ein paar Messwertgeber an den Vivid. Nur die Gabel-Daten auslesen ist ja langweilig


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

War ja heute eine ansehnliche Gruppenstärke (11?). Schee woars.


----------



## Slash96 (27. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> War ja heute eine ansehnliche Gruppenstärke (11?). Schee woars.



Ja, war ne coole Runde. 

Vom Schotterweg nach/von Brunn werden meine Oberschenkel noch ein paar Tage was haben.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2012)

10 waren es.

War schön, aber auch sehr anstrengend. Der Baron rollt nicht gern auf weichem Schotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

glaub da rollt garnix gern... ^^ Bin (auch) voll im Ars*h heut.

*EDIT*: http://www.adrenalin.info/online-sh...ullsuspension/specialized-pitch-pro-2009.html


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> glaub da rollt garnix gern... ^^ Bin (auch) voll im Ars*h heut.
> 
> *EDIT*: http://www.adrenalin.info/online-sh...ullsuspension/specialized-pitch-pro-2009.html



Der Preis ist schon eine Frechheit.  Neu hin oder her - die Kiste ist 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2012)

Hatten wir doch erst gestern das Thema 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/lapierre-and-rockshox-launch-auto-adjust-suspension-34390/


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2012)

Da hat sich offenbar nichts geändert in den letzten Jahren


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

huhu ^^ ist ja (nur) ne UVP... E-Mail anfrage könnt sich vielleicht lohnen, gell björn? ^^ 

Außerdem ists trotzdem neu, und nicht gebraucht für den selben preis @bikemarkt ^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juni 2012)

Hat einer von Euch frei und gedenkt zufällig Do/Fr an Geißkopf zu fahren?
Ochsenkopf solls regnen das will ich mir fürs erste Mal dort nicht gleich antun 
Geißkopf kenn ich nur nass.


----------



## d1ke (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne mal an einer eurer Touren anschließen, nur kommt es mir so vor, als würdet ihr entweder zu schnell oder zu technisch unterwegs sein?!
Was fahrt ihr für Touren und ist das mit meinem Rad - für Ottonormalo - überhaupt fahrbar?

Gruß Seb


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2012)

mach dir keine Sorgen, es fahren genug Hardtails mit, die haben auch noch dicke Reifen drauf, da kommst du schon mit 

wg. Geisskopf: eigentlich nur noch Wochenende, wenn der Schlepper läuft, alles andere ist zu zäh.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2012)

Sicher ist das mit deinem Rad (Nerve XC7?) fahrbar. 

Gestern war schon heftiger, aber war auch als XC angekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (27. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, dann kurriere ich mich noch aus und fahre dann mal mit. Ich sag Bescheid.
Bis dann


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag, 19Uhr // Steinbrüchlein, bisserl Technik üben mit anschließendem Rudelgucken im Biergarten.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich falle aus. Bin erst nächste Woche wieder am Start...


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich falle aus. Bin erst nächste Woche wieder am Start...



Ich hoffe doch Nachwirkungen von gestern?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2012)

Von gestern ist alles im grünen Bereich. Die Knie sind leicht aufgescheuert von den Schonern...
Will mich vor Samstag aber nicht komplett auspowern


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2012)

Müsste mal den Highroller II hinten montieren und den Durchschlag vom Samstag fixen, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (27. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 19Uhr // Steinbrüchlein, bisserl Technik üben mit anschließendem Rudelgucken im Biergarten.


Na das klingt doch gut. Wir wollen eh eine spätnachmittägliche Runde mit Einkehr & Fussi gucken verbinden.

\me träumt heute Nacht von Stufen...


----------



## softlurch (27. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut. Wir wollen eh eine spätnachmittägliche Runde mit Einkehr & Fussi gucken verbinden.
> 
> \me träumt heute Nacht von Stufen...



Einkehr klingt immer gut :beer:

Mir hats albträumt von wurzligen senkrechtabfahrten 

Versuche da zu sein :thumbup:


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Müsste mal den Highroller II hinten montieren und den Durchschlag vom Samstag fixen, dann bin ich dabei.



Dann gehe ich mal vom Glory aus?



killacat schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut. Wir wollen eh eine spätnachmittägliche Runde mit Einkehr & Fussi gucken verbinden.
> 
> \me träumt heute Nacht von Stufen...



Also fahrt ihr Tour?



softlurch schrieb:


> Einkehr klingt immer gut :beer:
> 
> Mir hats albträumt von wurzligen senkrechtabfahrten
> 
> Versuche da zu sein :thumbup:


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2012)

Joe, wann biste denn am Parkplatz? Dann bring ich die zwei Dirty Dan, Reifenheber und ne Luftpumpe mit


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Werkzeug mitbringst, dann kann ich ohne Auto anreisen. Dann wäre ich gegen 18:30 Uhr dort.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2012)

Wofür brauchst du Dirty Dan?

Evtl komme ich mit besserer Hälfte mit der Simson zum Fussi schauen in Biergarten dann.


----------



## killacat (28. Juni 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du Dirty Dan?


Insider!  ;-) ... Damit ich auch endlich adäquat bereift bin. Jetzt mal im Ernst - 1,3kg pro Schlappen?


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Insider!  ;-) ... Damit ich auch endlich adäquat bereift bin. Jetzt mal im Ernst - 1,3kg pro Schlappen?



Perfekt! Dann kann ich dich endlich über die Steilstufen scheuchen. 
Und 1,3Kg pro Reifen ist doch okay.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juni 2012)

Ja, sowas, 1350g ca.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2012)

Es geht bissle leichter mit ausreichend Grip. Minion f in 2.5 mit Exo Protection und Supertacky Mischung. Außerdem steht ja schließlich Cross country Reifen drauf 



Scheint nicht ganz so weich wie der Baron in 2.5 zu sein. Kann aber täuschen. 
Hinten Baron 2.3 und Vorne der Minion lässt sich auf alle Fälle treten. Wenn auch etwas träge.
Breiter als die "alten" Maxxis in 2.5 scheint er zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (28. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Also fahrt ihr Tour?


Ja, aber wir sind dann im STB zum gucken. Halt uns einen Platz frei!


----------



## rebirth (28. Juni 2012)

und ich muss um 1800 beim Doc stehn.. 


edit: lohool... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/527125/cat/76


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Es geht bissle leichter mit ausreichend Grip. Minion f in 2.5 mit Exo Protection und Supertacky Mischung. Außerdem steht ja schließlich Cross country Reifen drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder, ist ja ein Faltreifen und keine doppelte Karkasse. Also eher mit dem 2.3er Baron vergleichbar.



rebirth schrieb:


> edit: lohool...
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/527125/cat/76



Der Preis für den Rahmen ist topp.  Ich würde zuschlagen, wenn ich nicht schon einen hätte.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nicht gerade immer Ochsenkopf oder Geißkopf Downhill ballern geh brauchs ja auch keine doppelte Karkasse.


----------



## LesPaul (28. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Und 1,3Kg pro Reifen ist doch okay.



Ich hätte da noch nen Satz Specialized "Chunder" rumliegen. Ein echter Traktorreifen, und der generiert noch mal 20 mm mehr Federweg .


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2012)

Fährt noch jemand von der Stadt raus? Fahre 18:30 Uhr Stresemannplatz los.


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2012)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2012)

wie wars gestern? 

Was gehtn am WE? =D


----------



## S P (29. Juni 2012)

Gestern war ausschließlich Technik direkt neben dem Parkplatz angesagt. Wochenende? Mal schaun, was sich ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bh46 (29. Juni 2012)

Servus miteinander,

kann man sich als Newie-Moutainbiker hier einfach anschließen ?
Fahr in meiner Freizeit auch relativ gerne, bin aber net so der 
Techniker. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
Wie siehts aus ? Kann ich mich irgendwo dazugesellen ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2012)

Klar, kein Problem. Les einfach mit, wenn wieder ne Tour geplant ist, fahr einfach mit.


----------



## bh46 (29. Juni 2012)

coole Sache ! Bin dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2012)

Deswegen posten wir ja auch in einem öffentlichen Forum und nicht irgendwo in einer geschlossen Gruppe *scnr*


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2012)

du meinst so eine zu der man nicht eingeladen wird?! ^^


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

ähm. huhu?! was geht heute/morgen?? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2012)

Kannst mit mir in der Fränkischen rumradeln, weniger technisch, Stammbergtrails, mal in Ludwag im Steinbruch vorbeischauen, Jungernhöhle usw. viel hoch und wieder runter.
Starte bei Litzendorf. Muss aber rechtzeitig, so gegen 17:00 wieder in Nbg sein.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

Wann fährst du denn?


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn dann um 1200 ab Litzendorf. Überlege nur ob das nicht zu stressig wird. Länger als 3std wirds auf keinen fall eher bissle weniger. Da wir einigs hochstramplen reicht das wohl auch. Kommst mit HT oder mit Schdreif? ich nehm das Stumpj


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich leider absagen. 12 schaff ich garnimmer und dann wirds wircklich zu stressig für dich.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2012)

1200 schaff ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, wann würdste es schaffen?


----------



## LesPaul (2. Juli 2012)

Wie steht's denn diese Woche mit STB? Wetter soll ja am Mittwoch ganz gut sein. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Slash96 (2. Juli 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Wie steht's denn diese Woche mit STB? Wetter soll ja am Mittwoch ganz gut sein. Kommt jemand mit?



Mittwoch Abend bin ich schon geblockt. Wie sieht's morgen aus? Geregnet hat's ja heute schon. Da wird's vielleicht morgen Abend mal wieder trocken.


----------



## brainbu9 (2. Juli 2012)

Wann solls denn los gehen?
Wenn ich zu halbwegs vernünftiger Zeit aus dem Büro komme könnte ich so ab 19 Uhr. Evtl. auch früher...

Kann aber noch nichts versprechen und muss spontan sehen was geht.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn das wetter passt bin ich dabei..


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2012)

ich muss erstmal sehen ob die Reba wieder dicht ist, oder ich tret das Glory durch den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. Juli 2012)

Irgendwas bestimmtes vor?


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2012)

Muss mal schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit komme. Würde dann einfach spontan dazu stoßen. 19 Uhr am Parkplatz?


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 19 Uhr am Parkplatz?



total ^^


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juli 2012)

Wetter sieht ja halbwegs gut aus für heute Abend. Ich entscheide dann später spontan je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2012)

Kann mir die wetterlage jemand communizieren am späteren nachmittag? Nicht das ich umsonst nach nbg fahr und dann keiner am start ist


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann mir die wetterlage jemand communizieren am späteren nachmittag? Nicht das ich umsonst nach nbg fahr und dann keiner am start ist



BR Regenradar

Das ist sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2012)

Bei mir schaut es gut aus, das ich es heute Abend schaffe. Habe aber wieder die leichten Tourenreifen aufgezogen


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

Dann steht also XC an?


----------



## softlurch (3. Juli 2012)

Nicht, wenn mein Baron heute noch geliefert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juli 2012)

XC geht klar... 17 Kilo Marathon Geschoss liegt im Kofferraum. Hoffe das Wetter hält wirklich.

Steven ich sag dir Bescheid dann wie es aussieht.

Und ich leg mal den TT in den Kofferraum @Milano den wolltest ja mal sehen.


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

Larsen *TT*?


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juli 2012)

Jep. Hab da noch nen alten rumliegen und er wollte die mal sehen weil er ja noch Reifen fürs Zweitrad sucht.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir mehr als 10 Leute sind wird eh geteilt. Dann können alle XC dem SP hinterher


----------



## killacat (3. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn wir mehr als 10 Leute sind wird eh geteilt. Dann können alle XC dem SP hinterher



Wir halten uns vermutlich raus. Wird wohl auf eine kleine Technikrunde an Buck rauslaufen.


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn mein Baron heute noch geliefert wird



Dachte, du wolltest auf RQ 2.4 BCC? Jetzt doch Baron?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2012)

@Milan0: ich hätte nen neuen ungefahrenen Maxxis Crossmark in 2.0 Exception Series rumliegen.


----------



## softlurch (3. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dachte, du wolltest auf RQ 2.4 BCC? Jetzt doch Baron?



Genau, ist hinten schon drauf :thumbup: und vorne soll dann der Baron fliegen


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2012)

2.0 ist zu schmal. Habe mich eigentlich schon auf den Larsen TT eingeschossen. Soll für das Touren Rad sein.


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Genau, ist hinten schon drauf :thumbup: und vorne soll dann der Baron fliegen



Aber dann hoffentlich der 2.5er? Der Baron in 2.3 ist gegenüber dem RQ in 2.4 sehr schmal.


----------



## softlurch (3. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich überflüssig das in frage zu stellen 
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich ihn heute noch kriege, Paket wurde in Filiale umgeleitet


----------



## Slash96 (3. Juli 2012)

Muss heute doch leider passen. Der Schreibtisch mag mich nicht gehen lassen.


----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Muss heute doch leider passen. Der Schreibtisch mag mich nicht gehen lassen.



Schade! Das nächste Mal klappts sicher wieder. 

Ich bin dann 18:15 Uhr am Stresemannplatz.


----------



## softlurch (3. Juli 2012)

Bin gleich da


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2012)

Bin an der Bank


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juli 2012)

Schee wars.
Vor allem die feuchten Stellen an der Abfahrt zum Steinbruch und hinten kurz bevors von Mittelerde kommend auf die Wautobahn ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Juli 2012)

War eine wirklich gute Test Fahrt.


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2012)

ich fand´s schlüpfrig 
es war finster 
und mal wieder allein unterwegs 
am STB 

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> ich fand´s schlüpfrig
> 
> am STB



da hast du ja sooo recht... ^^


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2012)

Außer das mir absolut nichts gelungen ist, war es eine schöne Runde. Das nächste mal wieder mehr auf den Hintermann achten, keine Lust wieder suchen gehen zu müssen


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn der einfach abbiegt weil er irgendwo Reifenspuren ins Unterholz sieht


----------



## Lammerjappen (4. Juli 2012)

follow the blond rabbit


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2012)

das war die erste Vermutung


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juli 2012)

So habe nochmals nachgeschaut für alle die es interessiert

DAS ist Wolfis Säge

http://www.felco.ch/felco/pages/product.page?name=FELCO 600


----------



## S P (5. Juli 2012)

Aber irgendwo muss doch der Motor versteckt sein. Bei der Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (5. Juli 2012)

Heute jemand am Buck?


----------



## killacat (5. Juli 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Heute jemand am Buck?


Mit Bike oder Schwimmflossen?  :-D


----------



## microbat (5. Juli 2012)

mit Bike + Plastikklamotte + Taucherbrille zur Fango-Packung


----------



## Höfbert (5. Juli 2012)

Regnet's zu hause wohl? In München scheint die Sonne...


----------



## LesPaul (5. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Höfbert (5. Juli 2012)

Ich brech in ca. ner halben Stunde auf zur Schlammschlacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (5. Juli 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich brech in ca. ner halben Stunde auf zur Schlammschlacht...



Boah, stand heute ne Stunde im Stau.  Werde mich gleich auf's Bike schwingen. Denke dass ich so gegen 19 Uhr am Buck bin. Vielliecht sehen wir uns noch.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2012)

Was für ne Schlammschlacht? Markus, Andi und ich haben uns heute in Bischofsmais gute Sonnenbrände geholt, morgen wollen wir die auf ner Tour noch vervollständigen


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> auf ner Tour



in der heimat?

grüße


----------



## microbat (5. Juli 2012)

Hi und bis Dienstag...
...hab´ lieber an meinen neuen Rad´l rumgeschraubt, 
es soll zum WE fert´sch sein.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> in der heimat?
> 
> grüße



Ne Geißkopf, Bayrischer Wald. Nach Bikeparkgeballer steht heute GA1 CC Regenerationtour an


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2012)

Hi, zumindest in Bbg, ist eh dreckswetter... ^^ Ich muss ma langsam schauen das zumindest 1/2 räder wieder funzen  

Hab grad nen thread erstellt.. trotzdem: Kennt sich wer mit schaltröllchen aus? Kann ich 8mm röllchen in nem 9mm käfig verwenden? =) Adapter sind keine am start.


----------



## signor_rossi (6. Juli 2012)

Also in Bubenreuth war bestes Wetter......


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2012)

sagt ja keiner bescheid..^^ 

was geht am WE weng?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Juli 2012)

Wer Zeit hat sollte mal nach Illmenau kommen....DM Downhill! Sehr interessant!


----------



## Slash96 (7. Juli 2012)

Starte in einer Stunde am Tiergarten für ne Runde, falls jemand auch unterwegs sein sollte.

Wie sieht's morgen aus? Jemand Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (7. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei! Ca. 30 min am Eingang?


----------



## S P (7. Juli 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Starte in einer Stunde am Tiergarten für ne Runde, falls jemand auch unterwegs sein sollte.
> 
> Wie sieht's morgen aus? Jemand Lust auf ne Tour?



Bin heute und morgen in der fränkischen.

Gesendet von meinem Gameboy Color


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Mitm roland? 

Gesendet von meinem Sega Megadrive!


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Haaalloooo?


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2012)

hu hu 

Gesendet vom meinen rauchenden Lagerfeuer


----------



## brainbu9 (8. Juli 2012)

Heute jemand am Tiergarten unterwegs?
Ich starte so gegen 16:30 am Löwensaal.


----------



## killacat (8. Juli 2012)

Erst Dienstag wieder!

Sent from the future.


----------



## d1ke (8. Juli 2012)

Hi, wir schauts denn am Dienstag aus? Würde mich gerne mal anschließen, bräuchte allerdings als Zugereister mal eine Adresse wo ihr Euch immer trefft.


----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

Servus!
Habe heute im Reichswald topolino kennengelernt und mit ihm einen im Weg liegenden Baum kleingemacht :-D... Hoffe, dass ich am Donnerstag mal Zeit finde, mich euch anzuschließen - mal sehen...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

... übrigens sende ich mithilfe eines Kaugummipapieres, eines Streichholzes und eines Schweizer Taschenmessers ;-)


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habe heute im Reichswald topolino kennengelernt und mit ihm einen im Weg liegenden Baum kleingemacht :-D... Hoffe, dass ich am Donnerstag mal Zeit finde, mich euch anzuschließen - mal sehen...
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Die Welt ist ziemlich klein 
Donnerstag wird sicher jemand fahren. Dienstag wird nix bei dir?



dertobel schrieb:


> ... übrigens sende ich mithilfe eines Kaugummipapieres, eines Streichholzes und eines Schweizer Taschenmessers ;-)



Meh...


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juli 2012)

Dienstag bin ich dabei. 

Gesendet mit Kugelschreibermine und Faden


----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die Welt ist ziemlich klein
> Donnerstag wird sicher jemand fahren. Dienstag wird nix bei dir?
> 
> 
> ...



Mal schauen... Dienstag könnte klappen. Je nachdem, wann mich der Backsteinbau im Nürnberger Süden ausspuckt...


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Mal schauen... Dienstag könnte klappen. Je nachdem, wann mich der Backsteinbau im Nürnberger Süden ausspuckt...



Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

... manchmal sende ich auch mit zwei Joghurtbechern, die mit einer Schnnur verbunden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Prioritäten setzen!



Hahahahaha! Die setzen oft genug die Kunden! Und ein Kunde ist der Laden, für den du arbeitest


----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)

...aber prinzipiell hast du recht!


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie Tobi bereits mitteilte haben wir an der Winterleite Kleinholz gemacht 
und meine Lieblings-Trails sind jetzt wieder flüssig befahrbar.
- "Anstieg" an der Dürer Quelle
- Felsenabfahrt rechts
- vor und nach der Holzbrettrampe
und noch einpaar Zweige und Baumstümpfe, die mich schon immer genervt haben...

...bis evtl. Dienstag am STB. Hoffentlich mit meiner neuen Dreckschleuder.
Grüße


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2012)

Fichtenmoped dabei gehabt? 

In der Fränkischen sah es heute auch übel aus. Da hats letzte Woche bei dem Unwetter mächtig Holz umgeschubbst.


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2012)

nein - alles von Hand mit der macgyver Taschen-Falt-Säge...
...war anstrengender als biken


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

Dienstag? roger! 

ÐÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾Ñ Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ²Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ñ


----------



## SuShu (9. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> In der Fränkischen sah es heute auch übel aus. Da hats letzte Woche bei dem Unwetter mächtig Holz umgeschubbst.


War Samstag Pegnitztal/Hirschbachtal - da war alles gut fahrbar. Anscheinend ist das Unwetter nicht so weit nach Osten gekommen.


----------



## softlurch (9. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dienstag bin ich dabei.


Ich auch 

Übrigens, beim stadler in Fürth gibts hornet Rahmen in rot 16 und 14 Zoll 

... von wegen gesendet, ich hab einfach nur gedacht ...


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

Wirds ne XC oder Kondi runde? ^^ Ich frag nur ob ich 1,6 oder 1,7 Bar in die reifen machen muss *g


----------



## Milan0 (9. Juli 2012)

Ja aber für den Rahmen fehlt mir noch eine anständige Gabel 

gesendet from my Workstation using Dasdadur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. Juli 2012)

Oh ja, Kondi-Runde.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

also lieber mal die Marathon Supreme mit 4Bar aufziehen? ^^


----------



## Milan0 (9. Juli 2012)

Von mir aus STB mit Schwarzachklamm, aber kein XC am Buck!


----------



## killacat (9. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Von mir aus STB mit Schwarzachklamm


Hrhr, aber gerne doch.


----------



## d1ke (9. Juli 2012)

Was kann man sich denn unter Kondirunde vorstellen? Wann und wo trefft ihr euch - immer noch ?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

kondi runde kanns ja keine werden. sind zu viel berge im weg =) 

1900 am STB, oder? (von mir aus gern eher....)


----------



## d1ke (9. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr einfach mal mit =) Sach grad nem Zugezogenem noch wo STB ist dann ist alles gut.


----------



## S P (9. Juli 2012)

Wie üblich - gemäßigtes Tempo


----------



## killacat (9. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie üblich - gemäßigtes Tempo


Eben.  :-D

STB = Steinbrüchlein


Tante Edit: Wird vermutlich wieder heftiger Andrang, wodurch der Vorwärtsdrang auf natürliche Art & Weiße gebremst wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

ich kann ja daheim bleiben wenns euch zu viel wird...


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Juli 2012)

Komm grad von ner Runde in Fürth und musste heute feststellen, dass jetzt auch die zweite Abfahrt zum Felsenkeller hinüber ist...

Oben lag ein Baum im Weg, wo ich mir nciht sicher bin, ob der vom Sturm umgefallen ist und auf der Mitte gabs nochmal einen Ast als Schranke an zwei Bäume genagelt - immerhin war der rosa angemalt damit man nicht dagegensemmelt. Unten dann alle Stämme, die den Trail zum Hang hin befestigt haben ausgegraben und weggerissen und die Erde aufgelockert - war ganz schön beschissen zu fahren dadurch ^^ und der Erosion kommts auch noch zu Gute.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2012)

Muss ich glatt mal ansehen, sitze gerade oberhalb am Felsenkeller in der Sonne


----------



## microbat (9. Juli 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Komm grad von ner Runde in Fürth und musste heute feststellen, dass jetzt auch die zweite Abfahrt zum Felsenkeller hinüber ist...
> 
> Oben lag ein Baum im Weg, wo ich mir nciht sicher bin, ob der vom Sturm umgefallen ist und auf der Mitte gabs nochmal einen Ast als Schranke an zwei Bäume genagelt - immerhin war der rosa angemalt damit man nicht dagegensemmelt. Unten dann alle Stämme, die den Trail zum Hang hin befestigt haben ausgegraben und weggerissen und die Erde aufgelockert - war ganz schön beschissen zu fahren dadurch ^^ und der Erosion kommts auch noch zu Gute.


 



...das ist die logische Fortsetzung der bisherigen "Flurbereinigungs-Aktionen-gegen-das-im-Stadt-Wald-Fürth-radeln"...


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

d1ke findest dus? Ich fahr mit navi und geb "Am Steinbrüchlein 20" als ziel ein.


----------



## S P (9. Juli 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Eben.  :-D


Dann pumpe ich schon mal mehr als ein Bar in den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann pumpe ich schon mal mehr als ein Bar in den Reifen.



lohol


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> ...das ist die logische Fortsetzung der bisherigen "Flurbereinigungs-Aktionen-gegen-das-im-Stadt-Wald-Fürth-radeln"...



und wenn man dann noch Volker mit zwei Kumpels jeder mit ner KTM durch den Wald rollern sieht, macht's das nicht besser


----------



## softlurch (9. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann pumpe ich schon mal mehr als ein Bar in den Reifen.





rebirth schrieb:


> Wirds ne XC oder Kondi runde? ^^ Ich frag nur ob ich 1,6 oder 1,7 Bar in die reifen machen muss *g


... ich werd ne pumpe beihaben ...


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

wenn ihr "oben" auf mich wartet test ich mein weiß ma wieder.. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (9. Juli 2012)

Keine Angst nochmal gehst du uns nicht verloren 

Bin dann wie üblich um 18:30 an der Bank


----------



## d1ke (9. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> d1ke findest dus? Ich fahr mit navi und geb "Am Steinbrüchlein 20" als ziel ein.



 ack, bis morgen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Juli 2012)

d1ke wie kommst du zum STB? Falls du mit Rad aus Fürth hinfährst kann man sich ja treffen und gemeinsam hinradeln.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

Alarm! Pitch rahmen und komplettrad im BM


----------



## d1ke (10. Juli 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> d1ke wie kommst du zum STB? Falls du mit Rad aus Fürth hinfährst kann man sich ja treffen und gemeinsam hinradeln.



Die Idee ist gut, könnten uns an der Pyramide z.B. treffen Hängt aber ein bisschen davon ab was mich denn morgen erwartet? Habe jetzt schon Bammel mich vollends zu blamieren und mir die Lunge rauszukot*en, wenn ihr alle fetzenmäßig im Training seid und locker 40km durch den Wald fahrt 

Wo und wann würdest du dich denn treffen wollen? Hätte ab 17:30 Uhr Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> alle fetzenmäßig im Training



HAHA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle fetzenmäßig im Training seid



Es kann nur Einen geben


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn einer nicht mehr kann wird halt gewartet das ist nicht so schlimm 
Wenn wir hinradeln sinds allerdings etwa 15km einfach - mit Schwarzachklamm kommen wir da insgesamt schon auf ordentlich Strecke... denk aber nicht, dass wir jetzt super rasen werden  

Ansonsten wär Pyramide ok denk ich. Hätte gedacht so 18 Uhr dort, dann haben wir am STB Zeit für ne kleine Pause. Sag einfach nochmal Bescheid obs dann die Anreise mit Auto oder mit Rad wird bei dir


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

@d1ke

wenn du nicht so ganz fit bist, macht das nichts. Solltest aber dann nicht unbedingt mit dem Rad aus Fürth kommen.

Da kommen dann schon mehr als 40km Strecke auf dich zu


----------



## d1ke (10. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da kommen dann schon mehr als 40km Strecke auf dich zu


Ich freu mich schon 



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sag einfach nochmal Bescheid obs dann die Anreise mit Auto oder mit Rad wird bei dir


Und BAM: Auto 

Ich schau mir mal euer Tempo an und dann fahren wir das nächste Mal von FÜ mit dem Rad.

Sehen uns heute Abend.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juli 2012)

Ah ok zu spät gesehen  
Dann kann ich ja auch erst 18.30 in Fürth los


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

Läuft heute wohl auf Gruppenbildung hinaus.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich befürchte es fast.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

und wer bestimmt dann wer in welcher gruppe fährt? nene lass ma....


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und wer bestimmt dann wer in welcher gruppe fährt? nene lass ma....



Das kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.  Aber ein Trailwurm von >8 Leuten ist nicht so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pamela_81 (10. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und wer bestimmt dann wer in welcher gruppe fährt? nene lass ma....



Bitte verzeiht meine unwürdige Zu-Wort-Meldung.

Beim Mopped-Fahren gibts in dem Fall meist ne Krabbel-Gruppe und ne Heizer-Gruppe. Würde sowas beim MTB-fahren auch Sinn machen?

Achja: Gesendet via Brieftaube mit Körnerfutter ;-)


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

Ja, unbedingt! Der DAV macht es ja genau so. Jeder hat eine andere (Tages)Form und Trainingszustand. Wenn man da alle in eine Gruppe wirft, dann gibt das nur Unmut.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

Pamela_81 solang du in meiner gruppe bist ist mir alles andere egal...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Geht das wieder los 

Wird sich ja zeigen, wer heute alles am Parkplatz erscheint...


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Pamela_81 solang du in meiner gruppe bist ist mir alles andere egal...


Haben wir dann heute 2 vermisste?


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

nur wenn sie schwarz/rote high-heels trägt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pamela_81 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte nicht in ein Wespennest stechen. Sorry, war nur eine einfache Frage.

Und weil ich nicht nur keine Ahnung habe (wie soeben bewiesen), sondern mir auch jegliche Kondition fehlt, bin ich heut Abend in keiner Eurer Gruppen dabei. Ich fahr meine 25km-Langweiler-Krabbel-Runde durch die Stadt (hab was zu erledigen) und steh Euch so nicht im Weg rum.
Außerdem will ich Euch den Anblick von meinem (hier im Forum so deklarierten) "Burner-Sattel" ersparen. Erst recht mit mir obendrauf ;-)

Edit: High-Heels trage ich nur unter Androhung körperlicher Gewalt


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

was fürn burner sattel? zeich ma^^


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> nur wenn sie schwarz/rote high-heels trägt ^^







Pamela_81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht in ein Wespennest stechen. Sorry, war nur eine einfache Frage.
> 
> Und weil ich nicht nur keine Ahnung habe (wie soeben bewiesen), sondern mir auch jegliche Kondition fehlt, bin ich heut Abend in keiner Eurer Gruppen dabei. Ich fahr meine 25km-Langweiler-Krabbel-Runde durch die Stadt (hab was zu erledigen) und steh Euch so nicht im Weg rum.
> Außerdem will ich Euch den Anblick von meinem (hier im Forum so deklarierten) "Burner-Sattel" ersparen. Erst recht mit mir obendrauf ;-)



Lass dich da nicht entmutigen. Fahr einfach mal mit, und dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob es was für dich ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Richtig, und außer rebirth beißen wir auch nicht


----------



## Pamela_81 (10. Juli 2012)

Hier der Burner-Sattel, Biddeschön:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9543108#post9543108


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel muss immer zum Hintern passen - egal wie er ausschaut. Und außerdem sitzt du doch die meiste Zeit eh drauf.


----------



## Pamela_81 (10. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Richtig, und außer rebirth beißen wir auch nicht



Na, und mit nem (Bamberger) Zwiebeltreter werd ich grad noch fertig... ;-)


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

glaubst DU.. ^^


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juli 2012)

Was denn hier los ^^
Wir haben uns einfach nur alle so doll lieb, dass keiner ohne den anderen fahren will


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

K.A. Ich seh das alles entspannt. Wetter passt und Lampe ist geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Dito


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

wenn ihr net immer einkehren wollen würdet könnt man die lampe sogar ma benutzen.. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Die wird auf dem Heimweg auch immer benutzt 

Was meinst warum ich das ganze immer mache...


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2012)

tztztz ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2012)

Komme auch.


----------



## dertobel (10. Juli 2012)

Servus,
ich werde mich dann um 18:15 Uhr am Stresemannplatz einfinden...

Gesendet mit reiner Kognitiv-Energie über eine Echthaarantenne!


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2012)

Dito.


----------



## dertobel (10. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dito.



Auch kognitiv gesendet?


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich werde mich dann um 18:15 Uhr am Stresemannplatz einfinden..



Ebenfalls dito 

Heute critical mass Richtung stb? :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (10. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir um 19:00 noch schnell im Steinbrüchlein vorbeifahren und unseren Besuch ankündigen. Bei der Masse sollten sie auch mal länger aufmachen... 

Bis halb an der Bank!


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2012)

Bezüglich angebotenen hopfenblütentees hätte ich auch nichts gegen Zollhaus ... :beer:


----------



## Pamela_81 (10. Juli 2012)

Nanu? Seid ihr noch unterwegs?

Ich bin dann heut doch ein Stündchen durch den Wald gefahren. Nachdem mein Chef der Meinung war, ich sollte heut länger im Büro bleiben, war's zu spät für die andere Tour.
So sind's halt ca. 12 km im Laufamholzer Forst geworden. Zur Hälfte auf den breiten, geschotterten Waldwegen und zur Hälfte auf schmalen Waldwegen mit Wurzeln und so. War echt lustig, obwohl ich ein paar Mal absteigen musste. 2x bergauf, da ging nix mehr, ein Königreich für ein Sauerstoffzelt  und 2x bergab...ich hatte noch die Stadt-Bereifung drauf. Die Bremswirkung vom Hurricane ist in etwas steilerem Gelände - naja - marginal. Beim nächsten Mal zieh ich vorher wieder die Smart Sam auf.

So, und jetzt spül ich mein überschüssiges Adrenalin mit isotonischem Kaltgetränk runter, damit ich irgendwann mal schlafen kann. Um 5 ist die Nacht rum.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2012)

was macht man nicht alles wenn man Langeweile hat


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2012)

Sucht Euch nach Zecken ab, die lagen heute heute offenbar wieder auf der Lauer......einmal vergessen einzusprühen und sofort habe ich wieder so Dreckding.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2012)

das brauch ich nicht: hab kurz vor der Autobahn zwei Speichen am HR abgerissen, wirklich viel bin ich heute nicht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2012)

Oh, blöd. Wie das? 
btw: der LRS ist doch auch von AS oder? Ist das eigentlich noch deine erste Hinterradnabe? Frag nur weil es mir mal eine zerbröselt hat.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Juli 2012)

Sooo da wären wir wieder... Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht erst im Biergarten war ich bin dem Regen quasi hier davon gefahren. Hinter mir wars ja ganz dunkel.
45km sinds dann bei mir jetzt insgesamt gewesen - mit Klamm wärs ja dann doch noch recht viel geworden


----------



## d1ke (10. Juli 2012)

So zusammen, vielen Dank an alle die heute mitgefahren sind und die ich kennenlernen durfte. Hat Spaß gemacht! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder daheim. Meine zwei Mädels haben mir mein letztes Reserve Bier getrunken!


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sooo da wären wir wieder... Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht erst im Biergarten war ich bin dem Regen quasi hier davon gefahren. Hinter mir wars ja ganz dunkel.
> 45km sinds dann bei mir jetzt insgesamt gewesen - mit Klamm wärs ja dann doch noch recht viel geworden



Wieso regen? Bei uns hats nur eins zwei mal ins Bier getropft und dann war gut :beer: 
War wieder sehr lustig heute, vor allem zum abgang 
Hat jemand nummern gegen licht getauscht 

Gute Nacht, bis nächstes mal ...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hat jemand nummern gegen licht getauscht
> 
> Gute Nacht, bis nächstes mal ...



War nicht meine Aufgabe 

Nacht


----------



## killacat (10. Juli 2012)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> Nanu? Seid ihr noch unterwegs?


Wie kehren hinterher noch ein. Dem Hopfenblütenextrakt huldigen.  ;-)



Pamela_81 schrieb:


> Die Bremswirkung vom Hurricane ist in etwas steilerem Gelände - naja - marginal. Beim nächsten Mal zieh ich vorher wieder die Smart Sam auf.


Smart Sam, was isn das?  :-D

@all: super Runde!

Tante Edit: Das nächste mal hoffentlich ohne Luftunterstützung! Na ja, vielleicht haben wir sogar eine gute Tat vollbracht...


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2012)

ich möcht wetten das das die Pamela war, es weiß ja (noch) keiner wie sie aussieht 

Frage 1: Was geht am Samstag?  

Frage 2: Hat jemand sowas daheim rumliegen? http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...3CMljZKHN0jPgGdkwLDpBxLOLaxUVSv2XXEw3nS6Jpb_Q


----------



## Pamela_81 (11. Juli 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Wie kehren hinterher noch ein. Dem Hopfenblütenextrakt huldigen.  ;-)


Wie jetzt, ihr auch?
Jetzt hab ich gedacht, in einem Forum wo es nur sportliche, durchtrainierte und ernährungsbewusste User gibt, wird net gsoffn. 



killacat schrieb:


> Tante Edit: Das nächste mal hoffentlich ohne Luftunterstützung! Na ja,  vielleicht haben wir sogar eine gute Tat vollbracht...





rebirth schrieb:


> ich möcht wetten das das die Pamela war, es weiß ja (noch) keiner wie sie aussieht



Ich war das sicher nicht, wie gesagt, ich war im Laufamholzer Forst unterwegs. Ein paar vom DAV wissen jetzt wie ich ausseh. 
Vor allem wussten die, dass Ihr im STB unterwegs seid...



rebirth schrieb:


> Frage 1: Was geht am Samstag?


Rasenmähen...:kotz:
Sonntag will ich unbedingt a Stückla fahrn. Weiß bloß noch net wohin...

@killacat: Deinen Nick hätt ich heut früh fast wahr gemacht. Eine meiner zwei Fellmonster meinte, mich um 3 (!!!) aufwecken zu müssen. Sie muss jetzt dringend schmusen und außerdem hat sie Hunger...
Katzenviecher. Irgendwann mach ich mir nen Sitzbankbezug für's Mopped draus.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Tante Edit: Das nächste mal hoffentlich ohne Luftunterstützung! Na ja, vielleicht haben wir sogar eine gute Tat vollbracht...



Die hat gesehen das man die Kante mit dem Rad fahren kann. Da ist sie dann wieder heim 

Samstag habe ich keine Zeit. Bin mit 50ccm unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (11. Juli 2012)

Muskelkater! Jungejungejunge...

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2012)

Dann musst öfters mitfahren 

Gesendet von meinem Pentium1 mit Win3.11


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2012)

rasenmähen? den Gaaanzen tag?  

Gesendet von meinem Vtech 80-065084


----------



## softlurch (11. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Frage 2: Hat jemand sowas daheim rumliegen? http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...3CMljZKHN0jPgGdkwLDpBxLOLaxUVSv2XXEw3nS6Jpb_Q


Ist das für die Schulter oder fürs Rad? 

Wenn das ein innenlagerwerkzeug ist, hätte ich vielleicht was ähnliches, aber vermutlich ist's was anderes?


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Juli 2012)

Müsste ein normaler Innenlagerschlüssel für HT2 und das Truvativ-Gedöhns sein.

rebirth hol dir nicht so ein Metallding damit zermackst du dir nur die Lagerschalen von außen. Ich hab den von Tacx, der hat nen Kunststoffring -> http://www.bike24.de/i/p/6/1/12616_00_d.jpg


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2012)

nene.. nix HTII, sowas hab ich. Ist ein ISIS-Drive Tool für Truvativ innenlager.... Gerade eines bestellt, bin gespannt ob das richtige kommt. 

http://www.herold-radsport.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Innenlager-Werkzeug-ISIS-Drive-passend-f-alle-VPone-Innenlager.jpg

http://images.bikeunit.de/products/sportimport/X_Tool_Rev_1%5B570x304%5D.jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true

nennt sich beides so.. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2012)

Das erste könnte ich daheim liegen haben 

Wie schaut es Sonntagabend aus?

Ansonsten hätte ich nächste Woche noch Montag-, Dienstag-, Donnerstag- und Freitagabend zeit 

Gesendet mit Messer und Gabel


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Juli 2012)

Ah ja oldschool noch ohne außenliegende Schalen. Verstehe, verstehe


----------



## d1ke (11. Juli 2012)

Dienstag oder Donnerstag ist tendenziell gut.

Was anderes: Ich such schon seit längerer Zeit eine Brille zum Fahren. Habe mir der normalen das Problem, dass der Fahrtwind das Auge tränen lässt. Brauche aber explizit was für einen schmalen Kopf.
Stadler bzw. die hiesigen Obtiker haben mE keine große Auswahl und bisher nichts passendes für mich. Hatte hier im Forum bereits bisschen rumgeschaut und es wird recht häuftig Adidas genannt.
Hab gestern mind. einen mit ner Adidas gesehen - empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (11. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hab gestern mind. einen mit ner Adidas gesehen - empfehlenswert?


Schau Dir mal die Evil Eye an. Gibt's mit verschiedenen Gläsern & wenn Du optische Einsätze brauchst, kriegst die bei jedem Optiker angepasst, der Adidas im Programm hat. Die Frames stammen übrigens von Silhouette, soll heißen kein modischer Schnick Schnack, sondern was robustes.


----------



## dertobel (11. Juli 2012)

Servus,
hat riesig Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren... habe heute erstmal Protektoren, Trinkinnenleben für meinen Rucksack und nen neuen Lockouthebel bestellt :-D
Nächste Woche ist erstmal der kleine Gabelservice dran... 

Gesendet ohne Muskelkater!


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2012)

Der Reihe nach: der LRS im Stumpi ist von Actionsports, die Naben halten problemlos (auch nach über 5 Jahren). 

Das was rebirth als erstes gepostet hat ist irgendein Kassettenabzieher für Vorkriegsnaben aber kein ISIS  

Adidas Evil Eye rockt, ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen (ja, ich hab das schonmal probiert...). Ich war vorhin beim Optik Schmidt am Hauptmarkt, die haben vor allem Oakley und Adidas, da sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## d1ke (11. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin beim Optik Schmidt am Hauptmarkt, die haben vor allem Oakley und Adidas, da sollte sich was finden lassen.



Ah merci. :thumbup:


----------



## michik (11. Juli 2012)

hey leute
fährt ab und zu jemand am steinbrüchla auf den trails richtung wendelstein(?), wo ich mich mal anschließen könnte?
bisschen den bierbauch übern trail bewegen 

hab mich von fr auf xc umorientiert (weil mir das ewige gehupfe nicht taugt) und kenn wenig trails da hinten und noch weniger rider(&innen)


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

moin. ich brauch mal nen rat von nem profi =) ist der käfig bei nem 3x10 UMWERFER dünner/schmähler als bei nem 3x9 bzw. umgekehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Juli 2012)

Welchen Käfig von was meinst du genau?


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

huch die hälfte vergessen ^^ den vom umwerfer.


----------



## Slash96 (12. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huch die hälfte vergessen ^^ den vom umwerfer.



Hmm... ich meine, dass zwischen den Shimano 10-fach und 9-fach kein Unterschied war. Ich weiß es aber nicht mehr mit Sicherheit. Jedenfalls kann man einen 9-fach Umwerfer problemlos mit 10-fach kombinieren.


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

Mein aktueller umwerfer ist "ausgeschlagen" und vibriert/klappert wie zau...
Ich hab nur das gefühl das die aktuellen umwerfer schmähler sind als die älteren.
Nicht das am ende meine 9/10 fach kombi nicht mehr hinhaut


----------



## Slash96 (13. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein aktueller umwerfer ist "ausgeschlagen" und vibriert/klappert wie zau...
> Ich hab nur das gefühl das die aktuellen umwerfer schmähler sind als die älteren.
> Nicht das am ende meine 9/10 fach kombi nicht mehr hinhaut



Ist möglich, dass die neuen 10-fach etwas schmäler sind. Wobei mir das dann letztes Jahr gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, wie sehr man die Kette schräg fährt.

Was wohl eher ein Problem bei 3x9 sein könnte, ist dass die neuen 10-fach nicht mehr alle die Kombi 22-32-44 schalten können.


----------



## rebirth (13. Juli 2012)

ich hätt gern meinen umwerfer nochma in neu  ist ein älterer X7. Vorher hatte ich zweimal shimano drauf, beide aufgeraucht. 
Der X7 hat jetzt, find ich, echt lang gehalten


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2012)

Was machst du mit den Umwerfern?

Ich verbaue nur den SLX. Kostet neu 20â¬ und ist mir noch nie kaputt gegangen 

Wenn Sonntagabend wettertechnisch passt, drehe ich ne Runde durchs STB


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Juli 2012)

Rasenmähen wurde gestern schon erledigt. Mein Schatz war nach Feierabend noch fleißig. 
Ab Samstagmittag prophezeit der Wetterochs eine Wetterbesserung. Wir werden dann wohl mal Richtung Ungelstetten auf nen Cappucchino fahren.


----------



## michik (13. Juli 2012)

@milan0, sonntag würd ich mich glatt anschließen


würde samstag auch fahren und evtl heut abend ebenfalls (wenns nicht starkregnet)
hat wer lust?


----------



## skipjane (13. Juli 2012)

Mir ist vor einer Woche in Nürnberg ein altes Derosa Rennrad gestohlen worden. Ich hab's genauer beschrieben im Thread "Bike gestohlen". Da hat man mir geraten, das auch hier bekannt zu machen, was ich hiermit tue.

Einzelheiten bei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&goto=newpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2012)

Sowas ist immer ärgerlich. Mir wurde auch mein EINZIG Fixie vom Bahnhof geklaut.

Ich werde die Augen offen halten!


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich hätt gern meinen umwerfer nochma in neu  ist ein älterer X7. Vorher hatte ich zweimal shimano drauf, beide aufgeraucht.
> Der X7 hat jetzt, find ich, echt lang gehalten



Du Tier!
In meiner ganzen Mountainbikezeit ist mir noch kein Umwerfer verschließen.
Aber vermutlich fahre ich noch nicht lange genug und auch viel zu wenig.

Falls du keine 3 Kettenblätter fahren _musst_, kann ich den SLX 2x9-fach Down-Swing Umwerfer empfehlen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19616_SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M665---FC-M667-2-fach-.html
Das Leitblech hat einen kleineren Radius und ist kürzer.
Da schleift auch kein breiter Reifen und sieht optisch besser aus.

Gleiches sollte auch für den 2-fach SRAM gelten.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25361_X-7-Umwerfer-2-fach-.html


----------



## michik (13. Juli 2012)

@repirth: falls du sowas findest, hol dir nen shimano von ´98-´00
mein lx von 98 hat ca. 2500 betriebsstunden drauf und hat kein spiel  
für was braucht man in nbg eigentlich nen umwerfer?


----------



## rebirth (13. Juli 2012)

wolfi sind die kettenblätter bei 2x nicht versetzt? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen das ich bei 3x mit bash trotzdem nen 3x umwerfer brauch und halt den anschlag dafür reindreh.

*EDIT* verschlissen is ja nur mein "neuster", die beiden ersten sind bei Kette rechts mit strassenreifen irgendwie....abgerissen


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wolfi sind die kettenblätter bei 2x nicht versetzt? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen das ich bei 3x mit bash trotzdem nen 3x umwerfer brauch und halt den anschlag dafür reindreh.



Ich fahre dreifach Kurbeln mit Bash statt dem großen Kettenblatt und dem 2-fach SLX Umwerfer.
Bisher gab es nie Probleme.


----------



## d1ke (13. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn Sonntagabend wettertechnisch passt, drehe ich ne Runde durchs STB



Um wie viel Uhr willst du los? Wieder 1900? Wäre ggf dabei weiß aber noch nicht wie fit ich So bin.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2012)

Wollte so um 18 Uhr los. Können das dann aber noch spontan am Sonntag ausmachen


----------



## d1ke (13. Juli 2012)

50/50 da ich fahre. Ich schreib Sonntag nochmal.


----------



## LesPaul (13. Juli 2012)

Nachdem mein Muskelkater wieder weg ist (Heilbronner Weg am letzten WE), bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei, gerne auch früher. Aber da schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an.
Fährt jemand am Samstag?

gesendet mit meinem C64 Kassettenlaufwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (13. Juli 2012)

muss man sich hier erst titten wachsen lassen bevor man mal ne antwort bekommt?


----------



## killacat (13. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> muss man sich hier erst titten wachsen lassen bevor man mal ne antwort bekommt?


Ja. Könnte sonst jeder daherkommen. Bitte alle weiteren Anfragen erst ab Körbchengröße >C  ;-)

Was war nochmal die Frage?


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Juli 2012)

Wer noch Bikeklamotten sucht. Der Sportscheck hat vieles bereits Reduziert "SSV" 
Heute ne Gore Path PacLite Regenjacke bekommen für 130 Statt 200.
Mhhh hat des evtl ins andere Forum gehört... Grübel


----------



## microbat (13. Juli 2012)

...an der Winterleite war´s fast trocken - mal gucken was morgen geht...


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2012)

michik ich hätt dir gern geantwortet.. hab aber keine ahnung wo wir da rumfahren  Komm halt einfach ma mit. Sonntag abend oder so  

@reini: Willst du echt bei dem dreckwetter fahren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab vorne den Dirty Dan am Start, bisschen Matsch ist also egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Juli 2012)

Auch ein paar Speichen dabei?  Ja, der war gemein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2012)

Ohne Kassettenabzieher etc. helfen mir die sowieso nicht viel...


----------



## michik (14. Juli 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Ja. Könnte sonst jeder daherkommen. Bitte alle weiteren Anfragen erst ab Körbchengröße >C  ;-)



ich arbeite dran, hab schon 120 B 

@rebirth, cool sonntag abend bin ich dabei


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ohne Kassettenabzieher etc. helfen mir die sowieso nicht viel...



Soll ich einen mitbringen 

Ich merke mir halt Sonntag abends vor, sollte es Hunde und Katzen regnen bleibe ich daheim...


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Juli 2012)

Es gibt eine Alternative zum »Sonntagabendtermin«, denn »Sonntagmorgentermin«. 
Einige Jungs aus dem Leutenbach Faden werden sich um 10:00 Uhr am STB einfinden, um ihren »Horizont« zu erweitern. 
Auch wenn wir kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren werde, wird dem XC-Anteil eher geringe Priorität eingeräumt. 

Kurz gesagt das Kontrastprogramm zur Wellness- und Ausklingtour am Abend.


----------



## S P (14. Juli 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2012)

Sonntag früh habe ich leider keine Zeit. Das Programm sowie die Teilnehmer klingen jedoch viel versprechend!


----------



## microbat (14. Juli 2012)

um 10:00 befinde ich mich noch im Koma - evtl. sieht mann sich am Parkplatz beim kommen und gehen...


----------



## michik (14. Juli 2012)

sonntag morgen geht bei mir leider auch nicht
jetzt nicht lachen....ich muss arbeiten


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Alternative zum »Sonntagabendtermin«, denn »Sonntagmorgentermin«.
> Einige Jungs aus dem Leutenbach Faden werden sich um 10:00 Uhr am STB einfinden, um ihren »Horizont« zu erweitern.
> Auch wenn wir kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren werde, *wird dem XC-Anteil eher geringe Priorität eingeräumt*.
> 
> Kurz gesagt das Kontrastprogramm zur Wellness- und Ausklingtour am Abend.



Ich höre immer kreuz und quer, mir wurde gesagt unter einem KM unter 50HM dafür 1000 Schlüsselstellen von denen ich dann 999 doch nicht fahren werde: weil ich ein neues Rad habe, weil die Luft im Reifen nicht gepasst hat, weils zu rutschig war, weil ich durch die Sonne geblendet war, weil ich der Fels zu grün war, aber auf keinen Fall weil ich mich nicht traue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Juli 2012)

Roland, du machst mir Angst. Mal schauen, ob ich meinen Cadaver rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt bekomme.


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren werde, wird dem XC-Anteil eher geringe Priorität eingeräumt.


Da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden  


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt das Kontrastprogramm zur Wellness- und Ausklingtour am Abend.


Das macht mir sorgen

Naja, bin munter, warum eigentlich nicht.
@SP: 9:15 Uhr Stresemannplatz?


----------



## S P (15. Juli 2012)

Oha.. jetzt muss ich mich noch mit dem Frühstück beeilen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich habt ihr Schwimmflügel mit


----------



## LesPaul (15. Juli 2012)

Mist, gestern abend hab ich nicht mehr reingeschaut...
Fährt heute noch jemand? Milan0, steht abends noch? Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## d1ke (15. Juli 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand? Milan0, steht abends noch? Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


Die Fragen habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt. Aber draussen geht gerade die Erde unter - Mist!


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juli 2012)

Bisher steht es noch. 19 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2012)

Schön wars, aber nach einer Stunde hab ich leider mal einen Baum umarmt und der hat mir zum Dank zwei Finger rumgebogen. 
Echt schöne Ecke.


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habt ihr Schwimmflügel mit



Also bis kurz vor 12 Uhr schien noch die sonne am stb 

Danach habe ich mich ausgeklingt. Wahrscheinlich zur strafe habe ich meine dusche dann schon am wöhrder See abkommen (und nicht erst zuhause).

@SP, Wolfi & Co: besten dank für die lehrstunde :thumbup:Hoffentlich hält euer Wetter noch a bisserl :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bisher steht es noch. 19 Uhr am Parkplatz.



parkplatz am steinbruch, oder (gaststätte)steinbrüchlein (oder was ist stb?)


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> parkplatz am steinbruch, oder (gaststätte)steinbrüchlein (oder was ist stb?)


Hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.389420,+11.110160&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&gl=de&ie=UTF8&z=18


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Also bis kurz vor 12 Uhr schien noch die sonne am stb



in Zirndorf war um kurz vor 10 für ne Viertelstunde bischen Weltuntergang


----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.389420,+11.110160&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&gl=de&ie=UTF8&z=18



yeah, das is mal ne angabe *freu 
bis später dann


----------



## d1ke (15. Juli 2012)

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2012)

Bin heute Abend draußen 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön wars, aber nach einer Stunde hab ich leider mal einen Baum umarmt und der hat mir zum Dank zwei Finger rumgebogen.
> Echt schöne Ecke.


Hab zwar niemanden umarmt, aber einmal geschmeidig seitlich abrollen ließ sich nicht vermeiden. Nu hab i a weng Handgelenk.

... in Sachen Ausreden kann man beim Roland echt noch was lernen 

Viel Spaß ... :beer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2012)

huhu =) was haltet ihr davon die "Dienstagsrunde" auf Donnerstag zu verlegen? Wetter soll ab Mittwoch besser werden.


----------



## S P (15. Juli 2012)

Es gibt doch eine Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunde. 
Bloß ist letzten Donnerstag keiner gefahren...


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2012)

ich will aber mit euch fahren... ^^


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juli 2012)

War schön heute Abend. Der regen hat pünktlich für das Bier danach aufgehört 

Dienstag und Donnerstag geht klar. Dienstag Buck?


----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

hey leute!
war ne coole ausfahrt heute!

wenns dienstag regnet weiß ich noch nicht ob ich dabei bin.
donnerstag bei gutem wetter hört sich gut an


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

oder donnerstag buck? ^^


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Dann Donnerstag Buck.


----------



## Pamela_81 (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann Donnerstag Buck.


Da könnt's passieren, dass man sich übern Weg läuft. 

Am Wochenende ist's dann doch nur ne kleine Runde nach Lauf zum Griechen geworden. Wir haben uns net getraut loszufahren bei dem unbeständigen Wetter.


----------



## d1ke (16. Juli 2012)

Tendenzen sind gut für Donnerstag. Schickt mir bitte mal einen Gmaps Link wo ihr euch am Buck trefft  

Gestern war Top.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Wie treffen uns direkt vorm Haupteingang vom Tiergarten.

Dienstag dann nochmal STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

Wie weit wart ihr denn gestern draußen? Bis zur Klamm?
Wer war alles dabei?


----------



## d1ke (16. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie weit wart ihr denn gestern draußen? Bis zur Klamm?
> Wer war alles dabei?



FYI
http://runkeeper.com/user/d1ke/activity/102147326?&mobile=false


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Nee nix mit Klamm. Dafür waren wir alle nicht fit genug 

Sind die Standard Runde gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg, Trail zur Autobahn runter, hat es dann übelst das regnen angefangen. Sind dann Schotterweg zurück und im Biergarten noch eingekehrt.

War schön mal der Erste am Berg oben zu sein


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

Habe ich mir bei der KM Anzahl fast schon gedacht.


----------



## michik (16. Juli 2012)

hey leute
hab total vergessen das ich dienstag bis 19 uhr uni hab  sry!
kann dienstag also doch nicht mit...
donnerstag bin ich aber wieder am start  

mittwoch fahr ich evtl auch. falls wer lust hat, ich würde bissi technik machen und bergauf flache anstiege favorisieren 
würde gegen abend los machen (18/19 uhr sowas) zum stb


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Donnerstag ist aber Buck bisschen XC angesagt 

Mittwoch habe ich keine Zeit.
Dienstag STB geht klar


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

XC? Hmm.. anderer vorschlag: 

< 5 leute Hausaufgaben, > 5 leute XC bolzen 

*EDIT* Ich habe am Donnerstag meinen letzten Arzttermin um 1500. Also, wenns geht, nicht allzubald treffen ^^


----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> mittwoch fahr ich evtl auch. falls wer lust hat, ich würde bissi technik machen und bergauf flache anstiege favorisieren
> würde gegen abend los machen (18/19 uhr sowas) zum stb


Mittwoch wäre vielleicht ne Option für mich, kann diesen Donnerstag nicht.
Um flache Anstiege im stb zu finden, bräuchten wir wohl noch einen ortskundigen Mitfahrer


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juli 2012)

Mist, jetzt lag schon wieder der 2.5er Baron im Warenkorb des online-Shops. 
Und jetzt hab ich auch noch eine Mail mit Bestätigung des Bestelleingangs erhalten. 
Irgendwas muss das schief gelaufen sein. 
Hab die Befürchtung, dass die Versandbestätigung nicht lange auf sich warten lässt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

In zweifacher Ausführung für VR und HR am Tourenradl?


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt lag schon wieder der 2.5er Baron im Warenkorb des online-Shops.
> Und jetzt hab ich auch noch eine Mail mit Bestätigung des Bestelleingangs erhalten.
> Irgendwas muss das schief gelaufen sein.
> Hab die Befürchtung, dass die Versandbestätigung nicht lange auf sich warten lässt ...



auch dein wille is schwach


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> In zweifacher Ausführung für VR und HR am Tourenradl?


Am HR brauch ich, bei meinen wenigen Kilos, keinen großen Baron, da reicht mir der kleine 2.3er.
Das Mehrgewicht des 2.5er Barons kann ich kompensieren. 
Ich denke der fette Reifen erzeugt ausreichend Reibung an der Gabelbrücke der Sektor,
sodass ich auf die VR-Bremse komplett verzichten kann.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

das sehn wir ja am donnerstag, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Heute spontan jemand Bock?


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> auch dein wille is schwach





Btw. vom Sonntag noch was nach gereicht...
Filmchen 1
Filmchen 2
Filmchen 3
Filmchen 4

Runtergeladen schauen die Videos schärfer aus. XviD Codec vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pamela_81 (16. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Btw. vom Sonntag noch was nach gereicht...


Allmächd naa...solche Wege fahrt ihr??? 
Da dauerts noch gscheid lang, bis ich mich mal mitfahren trau.

Respekt den Fahrern, das schaut scho klasse aus!


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

datei render fehlgeschlagen.. ^^ (ich hab schon LANGE keinen codec mehr installieren müssen)


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> datei render fehlgeschlagen.. ^^ (ich hab schon LANGE keinen codec mehr installieren müssen)



Zwingt dich ja keiner.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute spontan jemand Bock?



Was ist jetzt?

Oder in der Nordstadt Hornet probe rollern und Hopfenblütensaft genießen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Sogar am Eierphone konnte ich mir die Videos anschauen


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich werf mich etz in die Klamotten und fahr (mit´n roten Polo) zum STB auf eine CC Runde... evtl. bis denne.


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

Softlurch an der Kante 1
Softlurch an der Kante 2
Softlurch an der Kante 3


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2012)

sollte ich vielleicht doch mal alle Protektoren mit Integralhelm mitnehmen ?

also -> gehe Keller -> hole Rad´l -> fahre Auto -> ...


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Ja ich komme zum Parkplatz. Brauche aber noch bisschen...


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2012)

@ basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja ich komme zum Parkplatz. Brauche aber noch bisschen...



Drecks kack .... Platten am HR! Wird heute nichts mehr


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2012)

@Seppl:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...-bergab-ueber-das-bikebergsteigen-im-allgaeu/


----------



## michik (16. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre vielleicht ne Option für mich, kann diesen Donnerstag nicht.
> Um flache Anstiege im stb zu finden, bräuchten wir wohl noch einen ortskundigen Mitfahrer



zur not hätt ich auch ne landkarte  flache (schotter)anstiege lassen sich schon finden 

@ milano: donnerstag xc heißt noch mehr bergauf?  uiui glaub ich muss abnehmen^^


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> @ milano: donnerstag xc heißt noch mehr bergauf?  uiui glaub ich muss abnehmen^^



Eher eine "leichte" Erhöhung des Grund-Tempos.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Eher eine "leichte" Erhöhung des Grund-Tempos.



Auch bergauf 

Am Ende heißt es Trainingseffekt :screwy:


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Ach S P

Erkennst sie wieder?





Passen locker 2 Kisten Bier in Hänger


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ach S P
> 
> Erkennst sie wieder?
> 
> ...



Ja Wahnsinn! Echt nicht wieder zu erkennen. Hat er gut restauriert.


----------



## dertobel (16. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ach S P
> 
> Erkennst sie wieder?
> 
> ...


sehr schönes gefährt! und gleich den richtigen parkplatz gewählt


----------



## dertobel (16. Juli 2012)

übrigens: wenn morgen alles gut geht, bin ich am donnerstag evtl. mit von der partie.
habe eben noch ein paar dinge fürs radel bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Btw. vom Sonntag noch was nach gereicht... Runtergeladen schauen die Videos schärfer aus. XviD Codec vorausgesetzt.


@SP,Milano: im VLC mit mind. 30% SloMo kann ich mir's anschauen  Geil


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2012)

@Milan0
empfehle UST mit Dichtmittel - hatte in den letzten 4 Jahren nur einen Plattfuss und bei den einen hatte die Seite einen Riss auf 3 cm...
cíao bis morgen


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts denn zur Zeit im Wald aus? Isses sehr feucht alles? Hoffen wir mal es regnet heute tagsüber nicht so arg, gegen abend solls ja bis jetzt schonmal nicht regnen.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich war selbst an meinen Platten schuld. Man sollte halt keine Nägel im Keller am Boden liegen lassen...


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn zur Zeit im Wald aus? Isses sehr feucht alles? Hoffen wir mal es regnet heute tagsüber nicht so arg, gegen abend solls ja bis jetzt schonmal nicht regnen.


 

Gestern war es trocken - bis auf die unvermeidlichen Suhlen...


----------



## michik (17. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Eher eine "leichte" Erhöhung des Grund-Tempos.




damit hab ich kein problem, aber die berge müssen dann flacher werden, denn:
*klugscheißmodusonline*
relative kraft = watt getreten / kg körpergewicht

ein leichter fahrer:
300/75=4
schwerer fahrer:
300/100=3

die benötigte (relative)kraft um einen anstieg hoch zu kommen vergrößert sich exponentiell mit dem grad der steigung.
in der ebene spielt das gesamtgewicht kaum eine rolle weil es nicht permanent beschleunigt werden muss.

dh. ein schwerer fahrer kann bei gleicher leistung im flachen gelände gut mithalten.
ein leichter fahrer hat vorteile desto steiler es wird.

*klugscheißmodusoffline*

oder wir machen es so: alle schnellen fahren die anstiege 2mal hoch, während alle langsamen oder faulen nur einmal hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Was das hochfahren angeht macht mich der Buck immer platt


----------



## killacat (17. Juli 2012)

Also bevor wir die Berge flacher machen, erleichtern wie doch lieber die schweren Fahrer. Denke, auch da wird der energetische Aufwand deutlich geringer sein.  ;-)

Bis dann um halb an der Bank...


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Wie ist das Wetter in Nürnberg?

In Lauf lädt es nicht gerade zum fahren ein...


----------



## killacat (17. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter in Nürnberg?
> 
> In Lauf lädt es nicht gerade zum fahren ein...



Alles gut hier. Hell und trocken. Sehe sogar wieder etwas blau schimmern - und damit meine ich nicht meine zerschrammelten Schienbeine.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, dann versuche ich pünktlich Feierabend zu machen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juli 2012)

Ist angebracht. 

Sieht wirklich nicht nach großem Regen aus und ein paar Tropfen machen ja im schlimmsten Fall dann auch nichts.


----------



## LesPaul (17. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht... (grummel, grummel)



softlurch schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre vielleicht ne Option für mich


Morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich auch. Spaßrunde am STB?
Dann soll ja auch das Wetter viel besser sein


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

ok alles klar. muss ich wohl mein HT flott machen...  (für donnerstag)


----------



## S P (17. Juli 2012)

Hänge noch im Hamsterrad fest. Peile Donnerstag wieder an.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

Hamsterrad? Ahhja! Jetzt wissen wir wo die kondition herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hamsterrad? Ahhja! Jetzt wissen wir wo die kondition herkommt



Welche Kondition?


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juli 2012)

da sind wir heut dann aber wenige oder?


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juli 2012)

kommt dann jetzt keiner? ^^
also ich steh da.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Verdammt ich war im Kopf heute bei Buck. Stehe mitm Joe jetzt am Tiergarten...


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juli 2012)

wir kommen rueber sind beide mit auto... gib uns 20 min.


edit sagt ich fahr mitm topo ne runde hier am stb ^^


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## dertobel (17. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hänge noch im Hamsterrad fest. Peile Donnerstag wieder an.


Wem du das wohl zu verdanken hast...?
Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung beim Gabelservice .
Du hast mindestens ein Bier bei mir gut.
Peile ebenfalls Richtung Donnerstag.

Gesendet mit ner Ladung Köttbular im Bauch.


----------



## S P (17. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Wem du das wohl zu verdanken hast...?
> Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung beim Gabelservice .
> Du hast mindestens ein Bier bei mir gut.
> Peile ebenfalls Richtung Donnerstag.
> ...



Jetzt ist zumindest wieder Öl drin.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

gut das ihr nicht versehentlich das köttbular reingefüllt habt  

Was wars denn vor der behandlung mal für ne gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (17. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> gut das ihr nicht versehentlich das köttbular reingefüllt habt
> 
> Was wars denn vor der behandlung mal für ne gabel?



Es wäre mit Köttbular sicher auch genug Schmierfett vorhanden gewesen 
Vor der Behandlung war es ne Magura Kalahari...*hüstel* - und nu ist es wieder eine gut geschmierte Menja.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

War sehr lehrreich heute am Buck. Langsam kann ich die Wege zuordnen


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

wege? zuordnen? lass uns (mich) mal nicht dumm sterben. Um was gehts hier? ^^  

Wer von euch ist SICHER da am Donnerstag?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne mich am Buck halt sau wenig aus. War heute mitm Joe nicht ganz so schnell da unterwegs und habe versucht mir die ganzen Kreuzungen und Trails zu merken 

Wegen Donnerstag kann ich nicht 100% zu sagen aber denke schon das ich dabei bin


----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist SICHER da am Donnerstag?


 

Am Buck oder STB?
Theoretisch müßte der Buck dran sein - dort kenn´ ich mich aus und relativ sicher gehe ich heute - am Donnerstag - am Freitag und am Sonntag radeln. Grüzi


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2012)

joa Buck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Juli 2012)

Buck klingt gut... nachdem ihr den topo und mich ja gestern am STB stehen lassen habt


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2012)

Ja sorry war mein Fehler an der Bank! Der Joe wollte ja zum STB hoch 

Mal schauen wie fit ich am Donnerstag bin. Heute schon mit dem Fixie nach Lauf in die Arbeit war eine Qual...


----------



## michik (18. Juli 2012)

@softlurch: wie schauts aus mit stb heut abend?


ansonsten wäre ich evtl am buck dabei. mal gucken wann ich fertig werd heut abend mit der arbeit

treffpunkt wäre wo/ wann?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2012)

Diesmal wirklich um 1900 vor dem Tiergarten Haupteingang 

Alle aus der Südstadt können sich um 18:30 an der Bank* anschließen. 

*Kreuzung Wodanstraße - Münchnerstraße bei der Straßenbahnhaltestelle


----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2012)

Kachelt heute (Mittwoch) jemand durch die Gegend (z.Bsp.: STB)?


----------



## michik (18. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Kachelt heute (Mittwoch) jemand durch die Gegend (z.Bsp.: STB)?



jaaa


----------



## softlurch (18. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> @softlurch: wie schauts aus mit stb heut abend?
> 
> 
> ansonsten wäre ich evtl am buck dabei. mal gucken wann ich fertig werd heut abend mit der arbeit
> ...


Ist buck nicht für morgen (donnerstag) in der rede?

Also heute fahren - JA 

Wenn Topo auch stb, dann bleiben wir auch bei stb?! :thumbup:

19 Uhr Parkplatz. Oder kommst du mit dem Rad durch die Stadt, dann ggf auch "an der bank" oder stresemannplatz entsprechend früher.


----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2012)

...na dann sehe ich zu, das ich heute (Mi.) 19:00 am STB bin...


----------



## michik (18. Juli 2012)

cool dann um 19 uhr am stb parkplatzi 

@softlurch, echt, buck am donnerstag?
steh im moment etwas neben mir^^ bei jeder operation meines hirns kommt die meldung "fatal error"


----------



## softlurch (18. Juli 2012)

... dann lieber auf Autopilot umschalten  bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juli 2012)

wie, dich operieren sie am Gehirn?


----------



## LesPaul (18. Juli 2012)

Ich bin heute (Mittwoch) auch dabei. 19:00 STB.

-gesendet mit reiner Muskelkraft-


----------



## d1ke (18. Juli 2012)

Werde morgen dort sein, wo der Mob fährt.
Cheers


----------



## michik (18. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie, dich operieren sie am Gehirn?



ja...und der operatöör hat einen tupfer vergessen^^ der hemmt die denkleistung


@softlurch: ich komme ganz sicher zum stb, kann aber sein das ich mich paar minuten verspäte...


----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2012)

ich komme ganz sicher zum stb, kann aber sein das ich mich paar minuten verspäte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geht mir grad genauso... -> bis gleich


----------



## softlurch (19. Juli 2012)

Schöne entspannte runde heute, kamen ja doch einige zusammen 

Schade, dass wir für die schlüsselstellen heute keinen Kameramann dabei hatten


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

kannst ja morgen eine mitbringen


----------



## softlurch (19. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend leider keine zeit. Viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2012)

Wird das heute am Buck was längeres/schnelleres so bis Brunn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (19. Juli 2012)

jo war schee gestern abnd´

was wirdn des heute?
wenn ihr nach brunn fahrt, wie lange braucht ihr da und welchen weg nehmt ihr? (den walking-trail?)
nur damit ich ggf mein sauerstoffzelt mitbringen kann 

wenns genug leute gibt, hätte wer interesse an ner trailgruppe? am buck kenn ich mich aus wie in meinem bikerucksack


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wird das heute am Buck was längeres/schnelleres so bis Brunn?



Dein Stumpi ist ausreichend. 



michik schrieb:


> [...]
> wenns genug leute gibt, hätte wer interesse an ner trailgruppe? am buck kenn ich mich aus wie in meinem bikerucksack



trailgruppe  ist das so wie eine Selbsthilfegruppe? Oder wie eine Krabbelgruppe?


----------



## michik (19. Juli 2012)

@s p: anonyme trailfahrer  mit krabbeln is da nix, aber man muss sich ja nicht hetzen.
aerobe ausdauerbelastung: DIE altersvorsorge schlechthin

@all: ich geh jetzt ne aufwachrunde fahren (hab heut mittag ne prüfung)

bin um 10.25 uhr am steinBRUCHparkplatz.

vielleicht schließt sich ja jemand an
ob ich dann heut abend nochmal fahr weiß ich nich

freitag wäre cool!


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

Ich kränkel ein bisschen... ich entscheide heute Abend dann spontan je nachdem wies mir geht.


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> @s p: anonyme trailfahrer  mit krabbeln is da nix, aber man muss sich ja nicht hetzen.
> aerobe ausdauerbelastung: DIE altersvorsorge schlechthin
> 
> @all: ich geh jetzt ne aufwachrunde fahren (hab heut mittag ne prüfung)
> ...



Bei einer "Trail-(Krappel)-Gruppe" wäre mir jetzt der Leistungsdruck zu groß. Wegen Gruppenzwang u.s.w.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Bin gespannt wer noch alles absagt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (19. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich geh das ganze heute Abend viel zu naiv an


----------



## dertobel (19. Juli 2012)

Steinbrüchlein oder Buck? - das ist hier die Frage. 
Jedenfalls muß ich heute meine Trailrakete ausprobieren... Hoffentlich macht der Biomotor mit ;-)

Gesendet mit 10% Ethanolanteil


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> [...]
> Jedenfalls muß ich heute meine Trailrakete ausprobieren... Hoffentlich macht der Biomotor mit ;-)



Breit bestollt/bereift hast du es ja. 



dertobel schrieb:


> Gesendet mit 10% Ethanolanteil



Narf


----------



## dertobel (19. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Breit bestollt/bereift hast du es ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Narf



 Jupp! Der Baron ist gestern frisch eingetroffen. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## michik (19. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bei einer "Trail-(Krappel)-Gruppe" wäre mir jetzt der Leistungsdruck zu groß. Wegen Gruppenzwang u.s.w.



ich glaube du bist ein komischer mensch
ich versteh deinen humor (?) nicht


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2012)

Glaub ich auch. 

Gesendet mit Ironie und etwas Sarkasmus.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Also das wetter ist ja mal überragend. Gott sei dank kann man sich so gut auf den wetterbericht verlassen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dein Stumpi ist ausreichend.


 
zu spät, bin mit dem Dicken auf Arbeit geradelt. Moritzberg fällt also aus. 
Hoffe ich komm rechtzeitig weg hier.....bzw es geht nachher nicht wieder kurzzeitig die Welt unter.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

Hier wars nur ein Minischauer... grad als ich aufm Weg zum Bäcker war. Aber das hat nix zu sagen - am Dienstag hats auch bis Punkt 19.00 Uhr genieselt und dann war bestes Wetter


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Kommt jetzt heut überhaupt wer? Wenn nicht fahr ich nachm doc zum stb und üb bischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Juli 2012)

Geplant ist doch heute die CC Runde Tiergarten > Brunnero > Tiergarten.
Treffpunkt = Haupteingang Tiergarten > 19:00 Uhr.
Das mache ich heute Abend und ich komme dort hin mit meinen CC Radl.

Ansonsten und falls von der Allgemeinheit lieber am STB gefahren wird,
komme ich halt um 19:00 Uhr zum STB - heute dann wieder mit meinen Panzer

uuund falls am Tiergarten statt CC eher "fallen & landen" angesagt ist, würd´ ich natürlich mit geeigneten Gerät dort aufschlagen...

 bitte um klare Anweisungen


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2012)

für fliegen, fallen und landen hätte ich zwar das Rad dabei nur nicht den geeigneten Körperschutz 
Aber so bissle hupfen geht scho


----------



## d1ke (19. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Geplant ist doch heute die CC Runde Tiergarten > Brunnero > Tiergarten.
> Treffpunkt = Haupteingang Tiergarten > 19:00 Uhr.
> Das mache ich heute Abend und ich komme dort hin mit meinen CC Radl.



100% Agree


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Wollt ihr nur strecke machen? So ohne technik und so?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich rechtzeitig ausn Hamsterrad komme. Bin entweder um 1900 am Tiergarten oder nicht, von daher nicht warten wenn ich nicht da bin...


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Was für hamsterrad? Oo


----------



## microbat (19. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nur strecke machen? So ohne technik und so?


 

in dem Gebiet ist für alle gemeinsam was dabei 

zuerst Technik > etwas Strecke > dann beides > dann Strecke > wieder beides > Strecke > Technik...
so in etwa wird´s wohl laufen


----------



## dertobel (19. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nur strecke machen? So ohne technik und so?



Da wäre glatt zu überlegen, das Rennrad auszupacken . 
Aber ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die sich Mehrheit für den Buck ausgesprochen hat, oder? Soll mir auch recht sein - da bin ich nämlich bis dato auch noch nicht gewesen.


----------



## killacat (19. Juli 2012)

Ach Leute, macht doch mal keinen Stress. Wenn wir uns nicht einigen können, fahren wir eben in zwei Gruppen. 
Bis später dann...

/*  Platziert per cross-site scripting und SQL injection */


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was für hamsterrad? Oo



Hamsterrad = Arbeit


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Arbeit? Da dankt dir doch keiner wenn du um 1900 noch am start bist


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2012)

wie siehts wetter in Richtung TG aus? Hier ists schwarz


----------



## dertobel (19. Juli 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> wie siehts wetter in Richtung TG aus? Hier ists schwarz


Hier im Nürnberger Norden scheint gerade die Sonne. Es treiben sich zwar auch ein paar dicke Wolken rum, aber ich bin zuversichtlich...


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

Feinster Sonnenschein. 
Ich fahr mit trotz leichtem Kratzen im Hals ^^ Ich hoffe ihr hängt mich nicht ab weil ich irgendwie am Berg verrecke.


----------



## microbat (19. Juli 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Feinster Sonnenschein.
> Ich fahr mit trotz leichtem Kratzen im Hals ^^ Ich hoffe ihr hängt mich nicht ab weil ich irgendwie am Berg verrecke.


 

da mach ich mir um dich keine Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

alter Schleimer


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Ich brauch etwas länger, steh in der 2. Baustelle auf der A73


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

ich steh im stau koennt minimal spaeter werden.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

lol


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juli 2012)

ich aber woanders als du  mitten in der stadt ^^
das koennt sich noch ziehen :/


----------



## d1ke (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr schee
http://runkeeper.com/user/d1ke/activity/103136155


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2012)

War doch eine schöne lockere Runde.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

hat net jemand ne brille gesucht? 

http://dx.com/p/sports-cycling-pc-l...ource=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=20120718


----------



## d1ke (20. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hat net jemand ne brille gesucht?



Hier. Danke, aber unisex ist bei mir definitv zu groß, dann seh ich aus wie eine fliege


----------



## michik (20. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Sehr schee
> http://runkeeper.com/user/d1ke/activity/103136155



wo war denn der 1km lange anstieg? kenne am buck nur einen der so lang ist, der hat aber mehr als 5% steigung

@all: hat wer lust die trails mal von den bäumen zu befreien, die da so auf kopfhöhe rumliegen?
hab ein fichtentandem (=zweimannsäge)
ich denk da vor allem an den eingang von mittelerde und die abfahrten westlich vom stb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (20. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> wo war denn der 1km lange anstieg?



Denke mal das dürfte der hier (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.43...1.207439&spn=0.002962,0.006968&num=1&t=h&z=18) sein.
Von dem Punkt nach Osten Rchtg Brunn.


----------



## killacat (20. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Sehr schee
> http://runkeeper.com/user/d1ke/activity/103136155



Womit zeichnest Du auf? Die Höhenmeter stimmen definitiv so nicht. Wenn's hochkommt sind's die Hälfte auf der Tour. Oder sind da Auf- und Abstiege gemeint (was aber keinen Sinn machen würde)?


@all: Jo, schöne Runde!


----------



## d1ke (20. Juli 2012)

Runkeeper. Zeig mir mal zum Vgl deine Runtastic Statistik.



killacat schrieb:


> Wenn's hochkommt sind's die Hälfte auf der Tour.


Neeeeiiiinnn sag sowas nicht. Mein Ego =)


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

*EDIT* ich hab 624 hoch, 651 runter. stimmt mit sicherheit auch net.


----------



## killacat (20. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Runkeeper. Zeig mir mal zum Vgl deine Runtastic Statistik.
> 
> 
> Neeeeiiiinnn sag sowas nicht. Mein Ego =)


Sorry!  ;-) 
Ich zeichne nicht auf. Wenn dann nutze ich einen Garmin: Viel genauer, auch im Wald & vernünftige Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juli 2012)

runtastic pro sagt 388/387. Das kommt schon her hin.


----------



## michik (20. Juli 2012)

fahre heute
bin um 18uhr am stb

geht wer mit?

wie schauts samstag aus? wäre für nachmittags da ich abends saufen muss


----------



## S P (20. Juli 2012)

Hatte die Runde überhaupt nennenswert Höhenmeter? Eher nicht. 
Die Leutenbacher lachen uns schon aus.


----------



## michik (20. Juli 2012)

höhenmeter kann man doch viel schöner hier sammeln...

http://goo.gl/maps/K6DL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

da hätt gestern ganz sicher keiner gelacht. vor allem net bei dem tempo.


----------



## dertobel (20. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hatte die Runde überhaupt nennenswert Höhenmeter? Eher nicht.
> Die Leutenbacher lachen uns schon aus.



Wir waren ja auch nicht im Karwendel unterwegs .
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn´s am End bisserl finster war


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Samstag ist Pumptrack weiterbauen angesagt


----------



## michik (20. Juli 2012)

wo baut ihr den pumpi? zabo?

btw, danke an den anonymen baumstammentferner


----------



## microbat (20. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> btw, danke an den anonymen baumstammentferner


 
`fand das Stämmle ganz nett 

STB bei Nacht und in feucht = Geisterbahn 

cíao


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> *`fand das Stämmle ganz nett*
> 
> STB bei Nacht und in feucht = Geisterbahn
> 
> cíao



Sehe ich auch so. Ich glaub auch zu wissen, wer es war.
Hab auch argumentiert, dass man manche Hindernisse als Herausforderung sehen kann
und an solchen Stellen besser an seine Fahrtechnik arbeitet.
Hat offensichtlich wieder einmal nicht geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (21. Juli 2012)

geisterbahn  find ich gut hehe

ehrlichgesagt, die entfernten baumstämme haben eh nur genervt (bis auf die beiden in der erstan "trail"auffahrt wenn wir hochfahren)
aber wie wär das:
wir packen mal ne schippe ein und bauen ein paar stufen mit den stämmen und nebendran nen chickenway...? (also stämme zersägen und einbuddeln so...)


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juli 2012)

Nix buddeln bitte, Ihr seid doch keine vorpubertären Schaufelkiddis........ist schon genug Mist entstanden am stb.....natürliche Hindernisse, welche es seit 100 Jahren gibt wurden beseitigt und völliger Quatsch versucht zu bauen...........habe letztes Jahr genug von dem Schei$$ beseitigt... wem die Trails zu langweilig sind soll den CB gap in Osternohe rückwärts mit verbundenen Augen springen........dann wird das so ganz nebenbei mit der Schaufelei auch weniger....
Wanderer, Stöckchengeher und Forst danken uns das wieder nur mit blockierten Wegen und rigendwann am Ende noch Fahrverboten.


----------



## michik (21. Juli 2012)

@MTBermLuS: ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, sry.
ich möchte keinesfalls irgendwo "buddeln". die löcher am buck, neben jedem kicker zu finden, sind mir ein graus und ganz nebenbei, mit hohem sattel springt sichs schlecht 

als ich vorgeschlagen hatte stufen einzusetzen hatte ich eine ganz bestimmte stelle im sinn.
wenn die runde vom stb aus begonnen wird fährt man ein ganzes stück aufm forstweg im flachen dahin, an der gartenkolonie vorbei und dann rechts in den ersten trail. dieser trail hatte im mittleren abschnitt 2 baumstämme liegen, einen größeren und einen kleineren. die beiden stämme sind nun entfernt.
dadurch verliert der weg bergauf wie bergab etwas an reiz.
daher hatte ich überlegt in diesem abschnitt ein paar stufen aus diesen stämmen zu fertigen, in der höhe, wie die stämme eben hoch sind.
die schippe braucht man nur um einen minimalen graben in den boden zu ziehen damit die stämme nicht wegrollen und, von oben kommend, die kante etwas zu begradigen damit man nicht so hängen bleibt.

für wanderer, forst etc. könnte das am ende aussehen wie eine "treppe", was es ja im grunde auch wäre.

das du da was dagegen hast kann ich absolut verstehen, wie gesagt, ich mag es auch nicht wenn die natur verschandelt wird (aber wie urteilt man dann über die ganzen "relativ frisch" eingefahrenen singletrails mitten durchs dickicht...?) naja, also löcher müssen wirklich nicht sein finde ich!
hier und da mal ein kleiner kicker am wegrand würde mich persönlich nicht stören, so lange die hauptlinie verlassen werden muss um den kicker mitzunehmen. wenn alle paar meter so ein teil im weg rum steht ist das kacke - sieht man ja am buck.


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2012)

Ganz großes Kino. Du weißt aber schon, dass dieser Weg ein offizieller Wanderweg ist und dieser auch von Wegebauern in Stand gehalten wird.

Die finden das auch ganz toll, wenn irgendwer meint, "hier und da ein Kicker - wen störs" den Weg zu verändern. Genau wegen solchen Dingen werden Wege für Geländeradsportler gesperrt. Viel Spaß dann auf dem 4m breiten Forstwegen.

Und den nächsten, den ich da mit einer Schaufel, einem Spaten sehe werde ich das auch gern unmissverständlich ganz genau erklären.


----------



## killacat (21. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> wenn die runde vom stb aus begonnen wird fährt man ein ganzes stück aufm forstweg im flachen dahin, an der gartenkolonie vorbei und dann rechts in den ersten trail. dieser trail hatte im mittleren abschnitt 2 baumstämme liegen, einen größeren und einen kleineren. die beiden stämme sind nun entfernt.


Schade. Das waren nun wirklich keine Hindernisse, die man nicht überfahren konnte.



michik schrieb:


> hier und da mal ein kleiner kicker am wegrand würde mich persönlich nicht stören, so lange die hauptlinie verlassen werden muss um den kicker mitzunehmen. wenn alle paar meter so ein teil im weg rum steht ist das kacke - sieht man ja am buck.


Korrekt. Abseits der Wanderwege mag sich das angehen, aber auf ausgetretenen Pfaden ist das ein no-go! Damit würde man nur unnötig "militante Dackelbesitzer" auf den Plan rufen.

Was die ausgefahrenen Trails - auch die neuen - anbelangt, habe ich keinerlei Skrupel mehr, vor allem wenn es sich um Staatsforsten handelt. Wer anderer Meinung ist, möge sich bitte den aktuellen Einschlag zwischen Tiergarten und Brunn entlang des Anton-Leidinger Wegs ansehen. Der Waldboden ist dort Hektarweise auf Jahrzehnte durch Harvester und Forwarder geschädigt, nur des schnellen Profits wegen. Da spielen Umweltschutz und Vorrechte der ach so schützenswerten Wanderer auch keine Rolle.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> wo baut ihr den pumpi? zabo?



nope, ganz anderes Ende von Nürnberg.


----------



## rebirth (21. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hatte der täter kein geld sich holz zu kaufen und hat deswegen die stämme die "im weg" lagen gestohlen?!


----------



## microbat (21. Juli 2012)

Nebenbei erwähnt - das dicke Stämmle schützte den sandigen Weg (etwas) vor Erosion. Regenwasser wurde an der Kurve ausgeleitet, der Sand blieb vor´m Stamm liegen .... - jetzt wird Wasser von oben bis runter zur FAB den Sand auswaschen - dabei wird´s statt sandig eben schlammig garniert mit Wurzeln (dauert in etwa drei Jahre).


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2012)

ein paar Meter unterhalb sieht man ja schon, wie das wird: wo es von den Kleingärten her rechts auf Gelb-Strich reingeht ist ja schon ne brauchbare Sandwüste.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte der täter kein geld ...




Wie gesagt ich weiß mittlerweile sicher wer es war.
Das mit kein Geld entspricht leider den Tatsachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute auch einen mit altem Rad und Bügelsäge an totem Holz rumsägen gesehen. War aber noch vorm Parkplatz. 

Wolfi habe dich erst spät heute erkannt  waren bisschen unter Zeitdruck heute


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

geht jemand von euch am buck auch ab und zu bischen springen?


----------



## Höfbert (22. Juli 2012)

heute jemand am Buck oder STB unterwegs?


----------



## michik (22. Juli 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Korrekt. Abseits der Wanderwege mag sich das angehen, aber auf ausgetretenen Pfaden ist das ein no-go! Damit würde man nur unnötig "militante Dackelbesitzer" auf den Plan rufen.



ach so, wusste nicht dass das ein vom fussfolk genutzter weg ist.
jetzt weiß ichs 
dachte immer die humpeln nur auf den breiten schotterwegen

@sp, du solltest dir eine wortwahl angewöhnen die deinem alter entspricht. oder steckst du noch in der pubertät und musst leuten dinge "unmissverständlich" erklären?


----------



## Slash96 (22. Juli 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> heute jemand am Buck oder STB unterwegs?



ich werde mich heute nachmittag auf bike schwingen. am buck ist irgendein waldfest. keine ahnung wie viel da los ist. würde dem trubel aber genre entgehen.


----------



## Höfbert (22. Juli 2012)

Also STB?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> @sp, du solltest dir eine wortwahl angewöhnen die deinem alter entspricht. oder steckst du noch in der pubertät und musst leuten dinge "unmissverständlich" erklären?


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. 

Aber ich sehe schon. Wir sollten unbedingt mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

Und jetzt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> geht jemand von euch am buck auch ab und zu bischen springen?



ab dem Spätherbst wieder.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)

Jetzt mag er nimmer :/


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ab dem Spätherbst wieder.



 Was kaputt ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2012)

nö, aber so lange es so warm ist und Osternohe und co. offen haben muss ich nicht die Flowline am Buck raufschieben


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juli 2012)

Wie schaut es morgen abend aus?

STB um 1900?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (23. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen abend aus?
> 
> STB um 1900?



JA. Bin dabei, mit schweren Sohlen


----------



## killacat (23. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> STB um 1900?


Klärchen!


Zum Rest der Diskussion:


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nö, aber so lange es so warm ist und Osternohe und co. offen haben muss ich nicht die Flowline am Buck raufschieben



Das stimmt auch wieder. Deswegen bin ich am we in osternohe


----------



## dertobel (23. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen abend aus?
> 
> STB um 1900?



Jupp - sofern ich fit bin.
Habe meine Halsschmerzen heute schon einer *wasgroßmutterschonwußtemiraberniegesagthatknoblauchbehandlung* unterzogen . Da hilft kein Tic Tac und kein Double Mint mehr...


----------



## YnflnitY (23. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ich komm aus der Eifel und hab diese Woche in Nürnberg eine Fortbildung. 
Hab bei dem Wetter mein Bike mitgebracht. Kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen wo man ganz gut Abends ne Runde drehen kann (ich sag mal so 30km Umkreis, bin ja mit dem Auto hier)? Oder eine Uhrzeit + Treffpunkt wo man mit irgendjemandem/Gruppe mitfahren kann? Bin so der All-Mountain Typ. Also eher nix Bikepark oder sowas, wobei ich noch nie in einem war.
Könnte denke ich immer so ab 17.30-18.00Uhr.

LG Alex


----------



## d1ke (23. Juli 2012)

Nope, ich bin morgen nicht dabei.
Hab am Freitagabend aber Zeit und Lust - wenn sich also jetzt schon jemand fände


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juli 2012)

YnfintiY schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich komm aus der Eifel und hab diese Woche in Nürnberg eine Fortbildung.
> Hab bei dem Wetter mein Bike mitgebracht. Kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen wo man ganz gut Abends ne Runde drehen kann (ich sag mal so 30km Umkreis, bin ja mit dem Auto hier)? Oder eine Uhrzeit + Treffpunkt wo man mit irgendjemandem/Gruppe mitfahren kann? Bin so der All-Mountain Typ. Also eher nix Bikepark oder sowas, wobei ich noch nie in einem war.
> ...



Komme morgen um 19 Uhr zum Parkplatz vom Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## YnflnitY (23. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

klingt super. Werde da sein. 
Ist das hier? http://m.google.de/u/m/dLdyHn 


LG Alex 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## dertobel (23. Juli 2012)

YnfintiY schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klingt super. Werde da sein.
> Ist das hier? http://m.google.de/u/m/dLdyHn
> ...



Ja, bzw. der asphaltierte Parkplatz. 

Gesendet mit Knoblauchfahne


----------



## YnflnitY (23. Juli 2012)

Ich werde es finden. Wollte nur wissen ob generell da richtig ist. Hab Tapatalk neu muss die blöde Signatur direkt mal rauswerfen. 
Bis morgen Abend dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (24. Juli 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hier. Danke, aber unisex ist bei mir definitv zu groß, dann seh ich aus wie eine fliege


 
Bin auch gerade am Umschauen nach einer Brille mit Korrektur und bin dabei bis jetzt auf diese Modelle gestossen:

Oakley Radarlock mit Photocromic. Da werden die Korrekturgläser als 2 Glas mit eingesetzt. Ca 360 euro mit Umarbeiten und Gestell geht auch in Schwarz.

http://de.oakley.com/products/6964/26245

oder Oakley Half Jacket. Dazu kann ich nichts schreiben 

http://de.oakley.com/products/6949/26183

Beide erhältlich in Nürnberg am Hauptmarkt bei einem Brillengeschäft.

ODER...

Alpina PSO Twist Four VL + : auch eine wo die Korrekturgläser hinten mit drin stecken. 
Das + an der Bezeichnung steht für Photocromic (automatisches abdunkeln und aufhellen der gläser) 
Das ich Persönlich sehr wichtig finde da man sich das mitnehmen der eigentlich Brille spart.

http://www.alpina-sports.de/sportbrillen-optic/articles/pso-twist-four-vl-1395.html#0

Führt weder Sport Scheck noch Fillmann noch der kleinen Laden am Hauptmarkt.
Fillmann würde aber den Einsatz einarbeiten, auch wenn die Brille aus dem I net kommt 

Puh ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und bin für Tipps immer dankbar.


----------



## rebirth (24. Juli 2012)

Denkt ans licht heut abend!!!


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juli 2012)

Wie lange willst du denn fahren?

Ist doch schon relativ lange hell heute abend.

Pack aber auch ein Licht ein, da der Rückweg vom Biergarten dunkel sein wird


----------



## softlurch (24. Juli 2012)

@stressi25,d1ke: kleiner Hinweis zu den photochromic-gläsern von oakley - die max. Lichtdurchlässigkeit beträgt wohl "nur" 50%. Das ist (zumindest mir) für bewaldete gebiete wie stb oder auch buck noch zudunkel, gerade abends oder bei bewölkung. Wollte ich mal loswerden, bevor wer teure Investitionen tätigt ...


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2012)

Schaut mal nach "ImpactX Photochromic Clear". 
Lichtdurchlass: 18 bis 78%
Fahr ich selbst, und kann die sowohl bei praller Sonne, wie auch bei Nacht empfehlen.


----------



## M_J_K (24. Juli 2012)

wenn alles gut läuft, bin ich heute auch dabei


----------



## killacat (24. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> @stressi25,d1ke: kleiner Hinweis zu den photochromic-gläsern von oakley - die max. Lichtdurchlässigkeit beträgt wohl "nur" 50%. Das ist (zumindest mir) für bewaldete gebiete wie stb oder auch buck noch zudunkel, gerade abends oder bei bewölkung.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Habe Gläser mit 30% und kontraststeigerndem orange, die gerade so gehen. Mehr ist gerade bei dichterem Nadelholz ziemlich finster.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre einfach ohne Brille, da schauen dann Stufen nicht so hoch aus


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schaut mal nach "ImpactX Photochromic Clear".
> Lichtdurchlass: 18 bis 78%
> Fahr ich selbst, und kann die sowohl bei praller Sonne, wie auch bei Nacht empfehlen.


 
Oha die ist mal nice. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Tip: keine getönten Gläser mit Stärke, sondern nur normale Gläser mit Clip-in für die Sehstärke. Die getönten Gläser mit Stärke sind hinreichend teuer, ein zweiter oder ggf. dritter Satz macht einen arm und wenn man wirklich mal ne Scharte im Glas hat 

Ich hab für meine Evil Eye dunkle, orange und klare Gläser, wären die mit Stärke wären sie unbezahlbar und alle 2 - 3 Jahre neue weil sie verkratzt sind auch nicht drin.


----------



## softlurch (24. Juli 2012)

@SP: 18:15 Uhr stresi?!


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Juli 2012)

@ reo
stören Dich die Gläser am Clip in ? 
Stoßen die Korrekturgläser nicht an die Augenbraun? 
Zumidest hab ich das in sehr viel Berichten gelesen...


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Juli 2012)

@softlurch Danke für den Hinweis. Muss ich geleich mal nachgoogeln.
50 % sind allerdings sehr wenig


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> @SP: 18:15 Uhr stresi?!



Nope. Muss morgen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz früh raus.


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Juli 2012)

Hier noch Link zu Rudy:

http://www.rudyproject.de/cgi-bin/rudycom.cgi?m=technology&msub=showtechnology&m1=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Juli 2012)

@S P

Du meinst zur normalen Bettgehzeit?  

1830 an der Bank


----------



## dertobel (24. Juli 2012)

Das wird heut nix bei mir... Stirnhöhlen dicht!
Peile mal Donnerstag an. Viel Spaß dem Rest!


----------



## softlurch (24. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nope. Muss morgen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz früh raus.



Waaaas? Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich alleine dastehe


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Waaaas? Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich alleine dastehe



Warte nicht zu lange. Hat er gestern schon angekündigt


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Waaaas? Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich alleine dastehe



Definitiv nicht. Bin erst Samstag wieder da.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2012)

War eine schöne Runde. 

@M J K
Alles gut bei dir?

Merkliste für die nächsten male:

-Nie mehr neue Bremsbeläge ohne einfahren im STB fahren
-Nicht überholen wenn man den Weg nicht kennt
-Zollhaus Biergarten hat besseres Bier


----------



## S P (25. Juli 2012)

Woot. Irgend was passiert gestern?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es nicht gesehen. Waren aber nach der letzten Abfahrt vor der Autobahn dann "nurnoch" 9 kleine Bikerleins


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2012)

er hatte bergauf nen Baumstumpf übersehen und ist mit dem Pedal daran hängen geblieben. Im großen und ganzen ist wohl alles ok, nur der Helm ist fritte.


----------



## S P (25. Juli 2012)

Helm kaputt ist nicht ohne. Aber Hauptsache nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_J_K (25. Juli 2012)

Danke der Nachfrage. Soweit alles ok.

menschl. Verluste: dickes Knie, ein paar blaue Flecken und ein ramponiertes Ego
materielle Verluste: Helm und a bissl krummes Vorderrad


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juli 2012)

Du machst Sachen. Wärste mal mit mir Poppenreuth - Rothsee und zurück gedüst 
Da passiert sowas nicht. (hat das sich gezoooooooooogen, bin ich froh wenn ich wieder Kontaktlinsen habe  )


----------



## rebirth (25. Juli 2012)

zu zweit, ist einer zuviel, oder? ^^


----------



## M_J_K (25. Juli 2012)

danke noch für die pflasterspende

@ Andi: dann hät ich mein bike wahrscheinlich  in`n Kanal gefahren


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2012)

Und wie sieht's morgen aus? Freibad oder radln?


----------



## microbat (25. Juli 2012)

radln!


----------



## softlurch (25. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> radln!


Dito!


----------



## microbat (25. Juli 2012)

Schlag mal vor, 
Anfangs die gleiche CC Tour wie letzten Donnerstag.
Am Brunnero (oben) aber nach rechts Richtung Netzstall
und unter der A3 durch (teilweise FAB).
Sodann die Röthenbachklamm zum See - aber gleich die erste Möglichkeit 
nach der "Klamm" wieder zum Brunnero rauf und runter zur A9 (Anton L. Weg).
Rest wie gehabt...
Falls gewünscht bring ich ´ne Karte mit uuund
Sonnenuntergang ist jetzt wieder ab 21:00 Uhr...

Grüße


----------



## dertobel (25. Juli 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Schlag mal vor,
> Anfangs die gleiche CC Tour wie letzten Donnerstag.
> Am Brunnero (oben) aber nach rechts Richtung Netzstall
> und unter der A3 durch (teilweise FAB).
> ...


Servus!
Klingt sehr verlockend... Aber ich schätze, meine Erkältung auszukurieren ist vernünftiger .
Echt ein Jammer!
Ich werde ersatzweise etwas am Radl schrauben... Bashguard und so...
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (26. Juli 2012)

Sers,

danke das die Brillendiskussion wieder belebt wurde. Jenseits der 300.- â¬ werde ich aber sicherlich nicht einsteigen.
Danke trotzdem fÃ¼r die Hinweise. Jetzt fahr ich ggf. morgen nochmal und dann gehts erstmal in den Urlaub, hoffentlich finde ich in drei Wochen noch die Threatpages wenn wir bis dahin dann auf Seite 145 hÃ¤ngen 

Ich schreibe spÃ¤ter nochmal wegen morgen.
Bis dahin, wer auch immer heute fÃ¤hrt viel SpaÃ.

GruÃ


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juli 2012)

@d1ke: brauchst du ne Brille mit Sehstärke oder einfach nur eine Sonnenbrille?


----------



## Stressi25 (26. Juli 2012)

@d1ke: werde mir am Samstag bei Fillmann 3 Rudy Modelle anschauen und testen, alle mit Clip in. Kann Dir gerne ne PM schreiben was rausgekommen ist und welche ich genomme habe.

Von den Brillen ohne Clip in bin ich mittlereweile wegen zu hohen Kosten abgekommen.

und gute frage...  suchts du eigentlich mit oder ohne Sehstärke?
Ich selbst suche mit.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2012)

Jemand nen tip wie man kettenblattschrauben auf/zu bekommt ohne diesen "spzialschlüssel"? Schlitzschrauber hab ich zwar einen der von der breite passt, ist aber dann zu dick...


----------



## softlurch (26. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand nen tip wie man kettenblattschrauben auf/zu bekommt ohne diesen "spzialschlüssel"? Schlitzschrauber hab ich zwar einen der von der breite passt, ist aber dann zu dick...


Tipp leider keinen, könnte dir heute Abend aber den spezialschlüssel mitbringen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Juli 2012)

der schlüssel kostet paar euro. würd ich mir zulegen.
speziell bei aluschrauben ist der echt lebensrettend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (26. Juli 2012)

bevor ich einen passenden Schlüssel hatte, verwendete ich einen passenden (breiten) Schraubendreher - oder einen Winkel / Flacheisen - oder das Stemmeisen - usw. -> mit dem passenden Schlüssel geht´s am einfachsten


----------



## softlurch (26. Juli 2012)

Wer gedenkt heute neben topo und mir noch am Start zu sein?


----------



## Stressi25 (26. Juli 2012)

Fahre heute einmal Birkensee und zurück   mehr ist Selbstmord.


----------



## killacat (26. Juli 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Fahre heute einmal Birkensee und zurück   mehr ist Selbstmord.


Das ist doch ziemlich genau die Runde, die Topo vorgeschlagen hat.

Bin heute leider raus - keine Zeit. Wir gehen morgen was längeres an.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2012)

Bin heute raus - keine Lust


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2012)

ich hab lust, aber keinen geld*******r ^^ was geht am samstag? *gg

dienstag (falls es nicht pisst) wird auch knapp bei mir. ich muss bis 1800 arbeiten 

ähm. zum werkzeug: Ich würd mir gern eines kaufen, aber nur wegen dem teil versandkosten zahlen is ein witz.


----------



## Stressi25 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte da an Birkensee hin.... 2 h im Wasser liegen und wieder zurück


----------



## d1ke (26. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @d1ke: brauchst du ne Brille mit Sehstärke oder einfach nur eine Sonnenbrille?



Hab 1,25 Dioptrin, würde aber riskieren ohne Sehstärke zu fahren, also einfach nur Sonnenbrille. So schlimm ist das nicht ohne.
Ausgeben wollte ich max. 150 euros.

Morgen vielleicht biken. Bis dahin.


----------



## softlurch (26. Juli 2012)

Jemand unterwegs? 19uhr löwensaal???


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Juli 2012)

Warst Du da und hast keinen gesehen und bist Du der den ich getroffen habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (27. Juli 2012)

Anders kann's wohl kaum gewesen sein


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2012)

und was habter dann gemacht?


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juli 2012)

Sind Fahrrad gefahren.........


----------



## microbat (27. Juli 2012)

...zu dritt.


----------



## d1ke (27. Juli 2012)

Servus,

bei mir wird es wohl heute nur für die Fürther Stadtwald-Sparrunde reichen. Ich verabschiede mich dann auch erst einmal bis fast Ende August in den Urlaub. Ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ich vor Mittwoch nochmal mitfahre.

Ich wünsch Euch was!

Gruß


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre heute Abend CM


----------



## softlurch (27. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute Abend CM


Was bedeutet das denn?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087

Komme um 18 Uhr mit einem Rad und 1-2 Bier zum Opernplatz


----------



## dertobel (27. Juli 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das denn?



er fährt Cross Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. Juli 2012)

Nein - er wird zum Teilchen einer kritischen Masse - um Polizisten zu beschäftigen und Blechdosenfahrer zu nerven.


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Juli 2012)

@milan dann auf ein schÃ¶nes Radeln heute. ð


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Juli 2012)

@milan fängt nicht ohne mich an /:   Wieso dauert DAS letzte Telefonat im Büro vorm Wochenende immer am längsten.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juli 2012)

Sieht gerade nicht so gut draußen aus. Mags wer riskieren und an Buck kommen? Werf mein Soda in Kofferraum und pack den ff ein damit der Kopf nicht nass wird 

Edit: und schon ist das Wasser da..............


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

Geht heute irgendwas? Die sonne "brennt" scho wieder


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn, dann eher was "schnelles".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

Was issn was schnelles?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

Durchschnitt > 20KM/H


----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Durchschnitt > 20KM/H


Bist du krank?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Bist du krank?



Alles Bestens!


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

Könnte man Dienstag auf 19:15 "verschieben"? Ich muss bis 18:00 arbeiten und umziehen und herfahren und und und ^^


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

Du ziehst nach Nürnberg?


----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Alles Bestens!


Wenn das so ist, geht da morgen auch etwas unter 20 kmh?


----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Könnte man Dienstag auf 19:15 "verschieben"? Ich muss bis 18:00 arbeiten und umziehen und herfahren und und und ^^


Noch später ?
Gibt`s hier eigentlich auch jemanden, der/die schon um drei oder vier könnte?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

10 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein - der übliche Wahnsinn. Vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

ich kann jede woche ab 1500... nur DIESE nicht  und die viertel stunde bringt keinen um.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein - der übliche Wahnsinn. Vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht.


Ich bin doch heute schon so früh aufgestanden
Na ja - mal sehen, was sich so machen lässt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2012)

Schaltwerk ist wieder dran und so grob eingestellt, schau mer morgen mal


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2012)

Mir würde Dienstag 19:15 auch ganz recht sein. Hauptsache es regnet nicht!


----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein - der übliche Wahnsinn. Vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht.


Das Plätschern draußen lässt gerade meine Motivation auf Null sinken.


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2012)

Schauert etwas, und Nachmittag soll es wohl besser werden. Sind ja noch ein paar Minuten Zeit.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2012)

um 10.00uhr is rum mit regen, dann solls trocken bleiben

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-nuernberg/17752360


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juli 2012)

Fahrt ihr dann um 10?


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2012)

Ich gondel auf jeden Fall mal raus.


----------



## rebirth (29. Juli 2012)

guten morgen  könnte mir jemand mal den durchmesser von nem 36er KB ausmessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (29. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> guten morgen  könnte mir jemand mal den durchmesser von nem 36er KB ausmessen?




TA Chinook und Shimano Deore sind ziemlich genau 15 cm


----------



## rebirth (29. Juli 2012)

Danke dir


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Juli 2012)

Wie schauts heute so bei euch aus?


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr morgen XC Tiergarten-Moritzberg. Heute bin ich Abends schon belegt.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen XC Tiergarten-Moritzberg. Heute bin ich Abends schon belegt.



Aua klingt nach Schmerzen 

Wann willst los?


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Übliche Abreisezeit. 19 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (30. Juli 2012)

Oh weh... HT oder Fully? Je nach dem musste ich noch Slicks aufziehen.


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Ht


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ht



Nein! Hast echt bestellt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juli 2012)

Also doch Carbon HT  sieht aber nicht nach Specialized aus


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

@S P

schönes Teil! schaut schnell aus


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2012)

Bin morgen um 19:15 am stb.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

Hast du Angst?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder eine Meldung aus dem Krankenlager. Gestern erste Runde seit 9 Wochen gedreht - herrlich wars! 

Ach und wenn ich hier lesen muss dass S_P mit einer "Unter-10kg-Carbon-Feile" um die Ecke bekommt ich in der Tat große Angst!
Mein eh schon kaum aufzuholender Trainingsrückstand erscheint nun umso größer!


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Meldung aus dem Krankenlager. Gestern erste Runde seit 9 Wochen gedreht - herrlich wars!
> 
> Ach und wenn ich hier lesen muss dass S_P mit einer "Unter-10kg-Carbon-Feile" um die Ecke bekommt ich in der Tat große Angst!
> Mein eh schon kaum aufzuholender Trainingsrückstand erscheint nun umso größer!



Genau für den Konditionsaufbau habe ich mir das hardtail doch gekauft. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

Ist die Strecke denn so gewählt das ich die mit einer Tora fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Klar. Willst mit dem Würfel antreten?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

Jup. Larsen, Ardent und Klickpedale passen wohl besser


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Könnte man Dienstag auf 19:15 "verschieben"?





Milan0 schrieb:


> Mir würde Dienstag 19:15 auch ganz recht sein.





S P schrieb:


> Übliche Abreisezeit. 19 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten.





Milan0 schrieb:


> Hast du Angst?



Ne, angst nicht... Nur ob ich um 19:15 alleine am Tgt steht oder am Stb kommt aufs gleich raus.

@Mike: Schmerzfrei?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. Juli 2012)

> Genau für den Konditionsaufbau habe ich mir das hardtail doch gekauft. Alles wird gut.



Na da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob wirklich alles gut wird wenn du von Konditionsaufbau sprichst!  

@ Steven: Naja noch nicht ganz....das Ärmchen ist noch etwas schmal und instabil, aber nichts desto weniger schon weitaus besser beweglich als mir das prophezeit wurde! Wie gehts deiner Schulter? Alles ohne bleibende Schäden verheilt?


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

Upss. Da habe ich wohl die 15 Minuten unterschlagen. Dann gehts viertel nach los.
Da die Sonne mittlerweile schon wieder vor 21 Uhr untergeht, möchte ich nicht so spät starten.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2012)

ok, dann bis morgen 

soll ich (auch) meine Strassenreifen aufziehen? *gg

@mike: Naja, ab und zu zwickts schon noch. Passt schon soweit


----------



## dertobel (30. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen XC Tiergarten-Moritzberg. Heute bin ich Abends schon belegt.



Ich habe einfach zu wenig Fahrräder... Wurscht - dann wird der Baron etwas aufgebläht.
Habe übrigens vorsorglich ein Sparschwein aufgestellt , um mittelfristig die Einsatzbandbreite zu erweitern... - so ein Slide AM tät mir schon taugen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. Juli 2012)

Naja ein bisschen zwicken darf es ja!  Hast du noch irgendwelche Metallteile die wieder entfernt werden müssen? 
Was macht die Kondi? Kommst den XC verrückten noch hinterher?


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab 2 kordeln drin. Die bleiben aber, wenn ich das möchte. 

Um kondivergleiche anzustellen müsst ich noch 40 kilo abnehmen, oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2012)

Mal schauen wie sich der Würfel morgen schlägt. Aber keine Angst bin auch nicht im Training 



 

Würde sagen Lampen einpacken, Rückweg könnte dunkel werden...


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. Juli 2012)

Würfeln ist gut  Also TG dieses Mal, nicht das wir wieder jeder woanders stehen.
Vor 19.15 bin ich ja eh nicht da also passt dahingehend auch alles


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2012)

Ich werd bekloppt... Hier geht grad die welt unter!


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. Juli 2012)

Seh ich auf der Regenkarte  

Hier Nürnberger Süden ist allerdings ok


----------



## Mike_Cremer (31. Juli 2012)

> Ich hab 2 kordeln drin. Die bleiben aber, wenn ich das möchte


Wie muss man sich denn das vorstellen? Schon entschieden ob sie bleiben oder entfernt werden? 

@ Milan: Schöner Würfel!


----------



## dertobel (31. Juli 2012)

@SP:
Treffpunkt Stresemannplatz 18:45 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (31. Juli 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> @SP:
> Treffpunkt Stresemannplatz 18:45 Uhr?



Geht klar.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2012)

Für die Südstadt Bewohner - 18:45 an der Bank


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2012)

Kann dir mal ein bild raussuchen. Aber grundsätzlich: oben/unten widerhacken und zwischendrinn ne kordel die den ganzen schei$$ zusammenzieht. 
Rausmachen lassen tu ich se nimmer. Stört kaum, einzig mit nem schweren rucksack is das gefühl weng blöd.


----------



## killacat (31. Juli 2012)

Bin heute nicht am Start. Karbon macht mir Angst.  :-D


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. Juli 2012)

Als wenns dir zu schnell gehen kann


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2012)

Stell dich der Herausforderung


----------



## M_J_K (31. Juli 2012)

Ich werd wohl mitradln


----------



## Mike_Cremer (31. Juli 2012)

Ja sowas ähnliches habe ich im Arm - nur lösen sich meine "kordeln" mit der Zeit auf während die Schrauben auch da bleiben wo sie sind. 


Allen die keine Angst haben und heute fahren - viel Spaß!


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2012)

Musste mit Defekt frühzeitig abbrechen, Tempo bis dahin war sehr ordentlich! 
Scheinbar aber eingebrochen, da um 21:40 noch keiner zurück ist


----------



## S P (31. Juli 2012)

Schön wars. War sogar Treckingradtauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Das müssen wir dann das nächste Mal ändern


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Ich glaube, Björn fand das ganz okay so.


----------



## dertobel (1. August 2012)

@ S P:
War ne super Tour! Und ich habe keinen Muskelkater!  Dafür heute nacht um 1:44 Uhr nen ordentlichen Krampf im Oberschenkel - aua !


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Das nächste Mal bitte wieder mit mehr Federweg 

Das der Björn wieder mit der einbeinigen Krücke kommt


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Ich denke, ich werde das Dienstags für mich beibehalten. Wird ja keiner gezwungen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Mache es doch Donnerstag für dich. Da habe ich immer eher weniger Zeit 

Dienstags ist fest im Kalender zum Biken eingetragen und jedesmal so eine XC Tour brauche ich auch nicht...


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Zum Thema Kettenschlaggern - Shadow Plus SGS ist bestellt. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt

/edit:
Reicht dir das SGS? Ist doch 3x10, oder?


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Ich hoffe doch. Habe ja 3x10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

Huhu... War schon mal schön den SP schwitzen zu sehen 
Hoff nur net das ihr das öfter macht, so mörderberge hab ich vor der haustür 
Ich persönlich hab zu wenig luft für die beine bei so ner aktion. Resultat waren zwei übelste krämpfe im linken und rechten oberschenkel.. Mein linkes knie is seit dem krampf pelzig, hoff da is nix im arsch  Und ne, am magnesium liegts nicht


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Das heißt also, dass wir das öfter machen sollen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Ich will es zumindest erstmal überhaupt mal durchziehen 

Bike wird heute zum Steuersatz tauschen gebracht!


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass wir das öfter machen sollen.



hä?


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Training? Ausdauer und so...


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

ähm ^^ um ernsthaft zu trainieren müsst ich schon alleine fahren. Euer tempo ist allgemein zu hoch für einen Trainingseffekt bei mir  
möcht meinen puls manchma garnicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (1. August 2012)

Ich glaub da schließ ich mich an!


----------



## dertobel (1. August 2012)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich glaub da schließ ich mich an!



dito! so kurz vor dem moritzberg war ich schon längst im anaeroben bereich. pulsfrequenz gefühlte 50Hz .
kann ja nur besser werden  - hoffe ich.


----------



## dertobel (1. August 2012)

... oder ich fahr beim nächsten mal mit der möhre hier :


----------



## Mike_Cremer (1. August 2012)

Um Chancengleichheit zu schaffen sollten wir ein flexibles aber festes Seil in den Rucksack packen und uns bei Bedarf an S_P ketten/binden. Wir hätten unser Tempo und S_P bekommt Kondi im Quadrat!


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

gute idee. bin dabei


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. August 2012)

weiss schon, warum ich vorhin für gut ne Stunde zum Geheimtraining am Steinbrüchlein war


----------



## S P (1. August 2012)

Weniger Diskutieren, mehr fahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. August 2012)

Richtig. Bei ner flotteren Runde, so ohne Rumstehen bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. Hab ja wieder die schnellen Reifen auf dem Stumpi. 
Dafür ist das 38er Blatt Vorne eigentlich fast zu klein, muss ganz schon schnell strampeln um übereifrige Rennradler im Pegnitzgrund zu ärgern.

PS: Mag wieder Mega fahren.......die Achsadapter lassen aber noch auf sich warten


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

glaub "wir" sollten 2 gruppen bilden in zukunft


----------



## M_J_K (1. August 2012)

flottes fahren bringt mehr kühlung durch'n fahrtwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (1. August 2012)

Ja nur schade das es hier so wenig Berge gibt  Wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam in Bayrischen Wald oder in die Berge.

Ob ichs Morgen zum Radeln schaffe weiß ich nicht. Hab um 1500 noch nen Termin und kann nicht mit dem Rad auf Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (2. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Weniger Diskutieren, mehr fahren.


 
Auch keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Weniger Diskutieren, mehr fahren.



sprach derjenige, der regelmäßig mit Peter und Roland unterwegs ist


----------



## S P (2. August 2012)

Anderes Bike, anderer Einsatzzweck.


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2012)

Jemand diesen samstag unterwegs?


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. August 2012)

wer fährt jetzt heute wann wo? Hätte das Dicke im Kofferraum, tubless testen.  
Termin wurde vorverlegt, habe doch Zeit zu Radeln.


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt los Richtung Egloffstein.


----------



## S P (2. August 2012)

Ich fahr 19Uhr ab STBL.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2012)

da war ich gestern erst, heute ist Biergarten angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (2. August 2012)

ich fahr ma los und entscheide nach Verkehrslage obs stbr oder buck wird .... viel und lange wirds eh nicht.....blöd das ich den ff vergessen habe


----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2012)

Bin grad erst aus der Arbeit gekommen. Ich mache heute nichts mehr...viel Spaß euch


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand diesen samstag unterwegs?



Ich hätte nichts gegen ne schöne große Runde ab 13-14 Uhr rum.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2012)

Samstag bin ich in Geiselwind 30. Geburtstags des Bruders feiern. Aber Sonntag so ab 13 rum hatte ich Zeit und Lust...


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. August 2012)

Von mir aus auch Samstag und Sonntag  Ich fahr eh, zur Not auch allein


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2012)

WAS wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2012)

Ne lockere Runde STB


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. August 2012)

Ich hätte dann vielleicht auch noch Schwarzachklamm angepeilt.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2012)

Immer mit der Ruhe, habe doch geschrieben bin vorher auf Geburtstag


----------



## S P (3. August 2012)

Schon seltsam. Und gestern Abend wollte keiner fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2012)

Wäre ich früher aus der Arbeit gekommen...


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2012)

Wie wärs mit locker und lang?  gibts noch was anderes als schwarzachklamm?
Oder hausaufgaben anfahren und bischen üben?
Viel wird, denk ich, eh nicht los sein am sonntag.


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2012)

Moin. Hat jemand nen hollowtech2 SCHLÜSSEL und ein isis drive tool (so ne grobe 8 punkte verzahnung) und könnte mir das bis dienstag ausleihen?


----------



## softlurch (4. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Hat jemand nen hollowtech2 SCHLÜSSEL und ein isis drive tool (so ne grobe 8 punkte verzahnung) und könnte mir das bis dienstag ausleihen?


Hollowtech2 hab ich, Isis nicht. Weiß allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Bin heute Nachmittag in osternohe ...


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2012)

Habe ich und bringe ich morgen mit. Kann aber erst ab15:30


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2012)

Das isis teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2012)

Wenn es das ist was ich meine ja.


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2894/isis-drive-x-tool.html

Das brauch ich.


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2012)

Ach das Teil, ne sorry das habe ich nicht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. August 2012)

Gibts heute irgendwo was umsonst in Nbg, den ganzen morgen/mittag staute sich der Verkehr und vorhin am Stbr waren nur 5 Autos gestanden. Dafür war auf den Trails niemand im weg.


----------



## S P (4. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kettenschlaggern - Shadow Plus SGS ist bestellt. Bericht folgt.



Fazit nach ausführlichem Test heute - sehr empfehlenswert 
Aber leider nur für 10-fach.


----------



## softlurch (5. August 2012)

Fahre jetzt mal für 1-2 stündchen ins stb. Bisserl Technik üben, nähe Parkplatz. Falls wer Lust hat ...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Fazit nach ausführlichem Test heute - sehr empfehlenswert
> Aber leider nur für 10-fach.



Ersetzt es deiner Meinung nach eine Kettenführung?


----------



## S P (5. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ersetzt es deiner Meinung nach eine Kettenführung?



Nicht gänzlich, aber zu 80%. Das Kettenschlagen wird damit deutlich minimiert.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. August 2012)

Also doch Kefü + Shadow Plus, dann ist Ruhe im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. August 2012)

Das Shadow Plus kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ob du dann noch zusätzlich eine KeFü brauchst? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt mal für 1-2 stündchen ins stb. Bisserl Technik üben, nähe Parkplatz. Falls wer Lust hat ...



hät mer uns fast getroffen, war von 9.00uhr bis 11.00uhr genau dort mitn roland


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

15:30 stb?


----------



## softlurch (5. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hät mer uns fast getroffen, war von 9.00uhr bis 11.00uhr genau dort mitn roland


Schade, hättet ihr mal vorher Posten können. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich für die tageszeiten eh noch nich im richtigen alter


----------



## S P (5. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schade, hättet ihr mal vorher Posten können. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich für die tageszeiten eh noch nich im richtigen alter



So ganz "unspontan" war deiner auch nicht.


----------



## softlurch (5. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> 15:30 stb?


Ich nimmer. Schwimme jetzt nach hause (im eigenen Saft ) is verdammt schwül hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2012)

Bin da, aber mit heftigem Kater. Also ganz gemütlich heute


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

Können auch technik üben bei den steinen  schau mer halt ma wer kommt


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich nimmer. Schwimme jetzt nach hause (im eigenen Saft ) is verdammt schwül hier ...



 Ich war so durchgeschwitzt, als wäre ich im Kanal zum STB geschwommen. Alles schön durch, nicht feucht sondern triefend nass. Mangelnder Fahrtwind und erhöhter Adrenalin Ausstoß.


----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2012)

Kater ist doch heftiger. Kann mich nicht bewegen. Komme nicht


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schade, hättet ihr mal vorher Posten können. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich für die tageszeiten eh noch nich im richtigen alter



Ja, nach dem Wunschkonzert in Bayern 1 ins Bett und früh raus. In unserem Alter ist gesunder Schlaf sehr wichtig.


----------



## SuShu (5. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In unserem Alter ist gesunder Schlaf sehr wichtig.


Genau - und deswegen ist auch mal Ausschlafen angesagt.
Nicht jede/r in deinem Alter leidet unter präseniler Bettflucht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. August 2012)

Die Gute mit den Tattoos und der Clownshose auf dem Moritzberg (Küche) hätte heute glaube ich auch ausschlafen sollen..........die war ja vielleicht drauf.
*freundlich* "Ich hätte gerne eine Johann*i*sbeerschorle"....... *gebrummelt* "Hammer net, Kirsch oder Trauben kannst ham."


----------



## SuShu (5. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die Gute mit den Tattoos und der Clownshose auf dem Moritzberg (Küche) hätte heute glaube ich auch ausschlafen sollen..........die war ja vielleicht drauf.
> *freundlich* "Ich hätte gerne eine Johannesbeerschorle"....... *gebrummelt* "Hammer net, Kirsch oder Trauben kannst ham."


Vielleicht hättest es mal mit Johann*i*sbeerschorle probieren sollen.
Aber Scherz beiseite, die sind dieses Jahr da oben extrem planlos. Du kannst schon froh sein, wenn du überhaupt bekommst, was du bestellt hast.


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

Gut das ich jetzt alleine in nbg steh.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest es mal mit Johann*i*sbeerschorle probieren sollen.
> Aber Scherz beiseite, die sind dieses Jahr da oben extrem planlos. Du kannst schon froh sein, wenn du überhaupt bekommst, was du bestellt hast.



Vielleicht lags daran 

Schnell mal ausbessern 


Edit: Stbr macht doch auch alleine Spass, fahr deinen Lieblingstrail 5 mal und gut, mach ich manchmal nach Feierabend oder wenn nicht viel Zeit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Genau - und deswegen ist auch mal Ausschlafen angesagt.
> Nicht jede/r in deinem Alter leidet unter präseniler Bettflucht.



Muss heisen nicht jeder braucht 12 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht.
Ihr wart ja gestern ganz schön lange unterwegs! Ich hab gedacht wir sehen euch irgendwo aber nichts wars. Beim rauftragen zur Aug. Treppe sind mir frische Spuren aufgefallen das wart bestimmt ihr.


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. August 2012)

So dann musst ich doch noch schnell einspringen und zum STB kommen 
Hatte total vergessen reinzuschaun ob heute was los is... da klingelt auf einmal kurz vor 4 das Handy


----------



## SuShu (5. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss heisen nicht jeder braucht 12 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht.


Nee, aber 8 sind am WE schon ganz nett.


RolandMC schrieb:


> Ihr wart ja gestern ganz schön lange unterwegs!


Wir sind halt auch ein bißchen Strecke gefahren, haben ziemlich viel Pausen gemacht und relativ lange Zeit am Balk.st. verbracht: Beim zweiten Mal in den oberen drei Kehren habe ich einen blöden Schusselfehler gemacht. Das war ziemlich unangenehm und danach bin ich ziemlich unsicher geworden. Hatte aber eine geduldigen Spotter dabei. Der hat mir an den Steinstufen in der Rechtskehre nach der Treppe wie einem störrischen Esel gut zugeredet. Die ging dann wenigstens im keineahnungwievielten Anlauf.
Und zum krönenden Abschluss habe ich mir dann auf dem Rückweg von dort in Richtung Bärental drei fette Dornen ins Hinterrad gerammt. Keine Ahnung, was ich da erwischt habe. Durchs Gestrüpp haben wir uns eigentlich viel früher geschlagen. Nach Leutenbach runter war es dann schon recht finster im Wald.


RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht wir sehen euch irgendwo aber nichts wars.


Dachte ich eigentlich auch. Aber wir scheinen uns sehr geschickt umfahren zu haben.


RolandMC schrieb:


> Beim rauftragen zur Aug. Treppe sind mir frische Spuren aufgefallen das wart bestimmt ihr.


Ich hoffe, die waren nicht zu auffällig. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte die alle verwischt.


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die waren nicht zu auffällig. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte die alle verwischt.



nein war alles super man hat es auch nur stellenweise leicht gesehen. Sozusagen ein Hauch von Spuren.


----------



## S P (5. August 2012)

@RolandMC: War deine morgendliche Steinbrüchlein-Exkursion denn von Erfolg geprägt?


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. August 2012)

Ja Servus, wo fahren wir morgen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2012)

erstmal vormittags in's Cafe Kraft


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2012)

Ich bin bis 22. im Urlaub.


----------



## S P (6. August 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ja Servus, wo fahren wir morgen?



Hätte jetzt XC Richtung Moritzberg gesagt, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (7. August 2012)

Nicht das wir da dann beide allein fahren müssen nach letztem Mal 

Ich hätte aber auch nichts gegen lockere STB Runde - mir hängt noch das WE in den Beinen.


----------



## softlurch (7. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch nichts gegen lockere STB Runde - mir hängt noch das WE in den Beinen.


Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen  
Für ne moritzbergrunde bin ich heute nicht zu haben (auch ohne abschreckende Erfahrung 
Edit: wenn wir nicht zu viele sind, könnte man sich mal wieder auf ein paar schlüsselstellen konzentrieren :thumbup:


----------



## M_J_K (7. August 2012)

XC Richtung moritzberg klingt gut


----------



## softlurch (7. August 2012)

M_J_K schrieb:


> XC Richtung moritzberg klingt gut


Helm schonen, oder wie


----------



## M_J_K (7. August 2012)

Nö, hab doch jetzt wieder nen neuen. Der hält wieder a weng ....


----------



## S P (7. August 2012)

Ich fahr heut 19Uhr ab Tiergarten. Lampe habe ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. August 2012)

Spalter!


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. August 2012)

Ich schau mal ob ich mich aufraffen kann das Rad frisch zu machen und dann bin müsst ich auch dabei sein... Allerdings motivieren mich die dunklen Wolken draußen gerade garnicht.


----------



## Slash96 (7. August 2012)

Gegen ein bissl Konditionsbolzen hätte ich nix. Wenn Ihr heute allerdings mit euren XC-Prinzessschen aufkreuzt, werde ich wohl noch vor der Autobahnüberquerung Sichtkontakt verloren haben. 

Im Zweifel reicht mir der Trainingseffekt mit Minion aber auch bis Brunn. Freitag müssen die Beine wieder frisch sein für ne straffe Bergtour in den Alpen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. August 2012)

Mein Prinzesschen wiegt immerhin über 12 Kilo ^^

Ich pack dann mal und mach mich auf den Weg. Im Falle von epischem Stau schreib ich nochmal rein obs 10 Min später wird  Wenns zum TG geht weiß man ja nie


----------



## M_J_K (7. August 2012)

Schaffe es leider nicht. Bin noch im büro.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. August 2012)

Würde gerne mal wieder ein verlängertes WE im Bayrischen Wald verbringen. Oder mal zwei Tage unter der Woche. Auch wenn Ferien und Bikepark irgendwie nie gut sind 
Hätte wer Bock und Zeit? 1 Tag Park 1-2 Tage Tour oder umgekehrt. Oder Chiemgau. Kenn mich da Tourmäßig bissle aus und hab noch ne Rechnung offen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: War deine morgendliche Steinbrüchlein-Exkursion denn von Erfolg geprägt?



ja es ging einiges mehr. War gestern Nachmittag auch wieder dort, ist schon ein super Spielplatz um den Parkplatz.


----------



## S P (8. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Mein Prinzesschen wiegt immerhin über 12 Kilo ^^
> 
> Ich pack dann mal und mach mich auf den Weg. Im Falle von epischem Stau schreib ich nochmal rein obs 10 Min später wird  Wenns zum TG geht weiß man ja nie



Wart ihr noch oben auf dem Moritzberg? Ich hatte ja eine mehr oder weniger enspannte "Rückfahrt" , und konnte mit DAV'lern noch ein Bierchen in der Linde kippen.


----------



## Fr.Sykklerin (8. August 2012)

Hey Hey...
bin neu hier in diesem Forum...
Mag nimmer allein biken, evtl kann man sich hier ja an schließen?!
Bin allerdings noch nicht so Bebikt! ;o) Kurv im Lorenzer Reichswald ab TG rum...
Grüße


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2012)

diesmal bin ich nicht der erste der drauf antwortet!

*EDIT* ok vielleicht doch *g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (9. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wart ihr noch oben auf dem Moritzberg? Ich hatte ja eine mehr oder weniger enspannte "Rückfahrt" , und konnte mit DAV'lern noch ein Bierchen in der Linde kippen.



Ich wär noch hochgefahren, aber allein wollte ich dann auch nicht 
Wir sind die Standardrunde dann zuende gefahren.

Wann hattest mit Wolfi heute vor am STB zu sein?


----------



## softlurch (9. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wann hattest mit Wolfi heute vor am STB zu sein?


Mist, heute hab ich keine zeit 
Viel Spaß ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. August 2012)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich heute wirklich Zeit hab ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wann hattest mit Wolfi heute vor am STB zu sein?



die Antwort dazu würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## S P (9. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die Antwort dazu würde mich auch interessieren



19Uhr am STB


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2012)

S_P, wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## bh46 (9. August 2012)

Hi,

wie siehts dieses Wochenende aus ? Wetter würde passen ? Irgendjemand am Start ?


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2012)

Hab zeit.


----------



## bh46 (9. August 2012)

ja perfekt,

allerdings muss ich dich vorwarnen. Bin Hartail-Fahrer
und brenn jetzt nicht unbedingt die derbsten Trails runter.
Bisschien Spass darf schon sein, aber so ein harter
Downhiller bin ich sicher nicht.

Falls trotzdem noch Interesse besteht hab ich Samstags noch nix vor 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. August 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja noch der ein oder andere zeit


----------



## interloper (10. August 2012)

also ich hab im fürther stadtwald die alte veste gefunden, die strecke dort ist der oberhit  also wer lust hat dort mal gemeinsam ein zwei runden zu drehen schreibt mir einfach würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. August 2012)

Bin dort fast täglich unterwegs weils direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt 
Aber mit dem STB kanns leider nicht mithalten  Zudem es in letzter Zeit viel Trouble an der Veste gibt was die Nutzung der Trails und Wege angeht.


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

Chris dieses we unterwegs?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. August 2012)

Bin in Berlin.


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

wie lange brauchst du denn "heim"?   viel spaß, bring was schönes mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (10. August 2012)

bh46 schrieb:


> Falls trotzdem noch Interesse besteht hab ich Samstags noch nix vor





rebirth schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja noch der ein oder andere zeit


Ich könnte am Nachmittag, so gegen 15uhr und wäre für steinbrüchlein :thumbup:


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie lange brauchst du denn "heim"?   viel spaß, bring was schönes mit



Komm erst am Sonntag wieder und bin dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch je nach Wetter für den Rest der Woche im bayerischen Wald ^^ Ich kann dich also leider nächste Woche nicht retten, falls du alleine am STB stehst 

Maximal am Dienstag wenn wie gesagt das Wetter passt bin ich noch in Nbg. und da dann aber zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## S P (11. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Nachmittag, so gegen 15uhr und wäre für steinbrüchlein :thumbup:



Hmm... wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. August 2012)

jippiee, werd dann wohl auch vorbei schauen.


----------



## S P (11. August 2012)

Komme aber mit schwerem Gerät. Dem anderen gehts gerade nicht so gut.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

Im ar$ch, oder tuning?


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. August 2012)

Hab schon fast gedacht, du hättest sooo schnell schon Ersatz bekommen   So quasi als Entschuldigung bevor es sich rumspricht...

Mach dir nix draus, hab meins gestern auch erst wieder zusammengeklebt.  
Die Aushärtungszeit ist dann bis heut Nachmittag auch rum.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> hab meins gestern auch erst wieder zusammengeklebt.



hä? ^^

Wie bist/warst du denn mit dem Chinook kettenblatt zufrieden?


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. August 2012)

Zum Kleben: Hab neue Lager in den Hinterbau geklebt. Waren schon wieder ausgenudelt.

Zum Chinook: Liegt noch auf Reserve, kommt nach den Shimano SLX mal drauf. Sind halt ziemlich leicht und Alu. Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Shimano oder Mountain Goat sind schon schwerer. Z.T. eben aus Stahl oder echt in einer robusten Ausführung.


----------



## softlurch (11. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Komme aber mit schwerem Gerät. Dem anderen gehts gerade nicht so gut.


Auf die geschichte bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (11. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hmm... wäre ich dabei.


14:15 Uhr stresi?!


----------



## S P (11. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> 14:15 Uhr stresi?!



Wenn ich es pünktlich aus der Stadt zurück schaffe, dann ja. Wenn nicht, gebe ich Dir Bescheid.


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. August 2012)

Oha doch was gröberes am schwarzen Sündenbock ^^ So hörts sich jetzt zumindest an.

Ich hab die Stelle mit Spiel an meinem Würfelhinterbau jetzt auch gefunden. An der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme hats entweder das Bushing zerlegt oder die zweiteiligen Bolzen hats ausgenudelt. Werd mal beides tauschen bei Gelegenheit gegen dreiteilige aus Titan. Was für den Panzer gut ist, kann der Prinzessin nicht schaden


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen



zu spät


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. August 2012)

Was sind so die Pläne morgen?


----------



## andialb (12. August 2012)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Runde von Nürnberg Ri Moritzberg + ....


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. August 2012)

@Andi: Halbtageskarte Steinach am Brenner verfahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. August 2012)

Steinach/Brenner ?? zwei völlig unterschiedliche Richtungen. Steh irgendwie auf der Leitung. Und ja ich weiß das @Andi galt nicht mir.

War heute früh schon am Buck. Da war ein Loch wo das letzte mal keines war......somit war ich da nur ca. 90min. Naja Kurbel ist jetzt wieder fest, Schaltung geht wieder und für den Rest gibts Voltaren.

Will heute noch wer bissle am Steinbrüchlein rumeiern? Fahren! nicht 100x Schlüsselstellen probieren. Evlt. kann ich mich nach dem Essen jetzt nochmal aufraffen.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. August 2012)

Der Grund für das gestrige Knacken am Hinterrad ...
_»Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt«_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (12. August 2012)

Hope? Ich hoffe nicht.
Ich kenn das nur von den Funworksdingern. Hoffe der im Stumpj hält.


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2012)

Ich finds ja mal "gut" zu sehen das nicht immer nur bei mir alles verreckt


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2012)

Hatte ich bei Funworks auch schon mal deswegen bei Naben 240.
Seit heute weis ich, das auch ein Syntace Carbon Lenker nicht das ewige Leben hat. Werd jetzt wieder umsatteln, Alu ist hoffentlich nicht viel schwerer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. August 2012)

Doch, das Andi galt schon dir, auch wenn ich besser Andy geschrieben hätte  Und Steinach am Brenner ist in Ösi-Land, zwischen Brenner und Matrei.


----------



## S P (12. August 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Grund für das gestrige Knacken am Hinterrad ...
> _»Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt«_



whoar... du hast einfach zu viel Kraft


----------



## HTWolfi (12. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hope? Ich hoffe nicht.



Leider doch und offensichtlich kein Einzelfall.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590670

Meine ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt geworden.
Könnte aber auch ein Chargen-Problem sein. Vielleicht zu spröde Alulegierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (12. August 2012)

Scheint aber nur die Hope Pro II *EVO*zu betreffen. Meine non-EVO hält schon seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2012)

wie siehts aus?! Habt ihr mittwoch frei?


----------



## softlurch (12. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie siehts aus?! Habt ihr mittwoch frei?


In Nürnberg is arbeiten angesagt


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2012)

Shit.. Hätt vorgeschlagen die dienstagsrunde auf mittwoch zu verschieben :/


----------



## microbat (12. August 2012)

Hi

- bin wieder da aus dem Urlaub
- dem Knie gehts auch wieder bestens
- fahre eigentlich die Woche täglich (und bei Nacht mit Licht ;-)

cíao


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Doch, das Andi galt schon dir, auch wenn ich besser Andy geschrieben hätte  Und Steinach am Brenner ist in Ösi-Land, zwischen Brenner und Matrei.



Ach ok, ich dachte an das Steinach da oben Richtung Ochsenkopf. Drum die Verwirrung.


----------



## interloper (13. August 2012)

@ topolino dann schieß los, wann und wo


----------



## Mike_Cremer (13. August 2012)

Mal eine Offtopic Frage: 
Geht jemand in ein Fitenssstudio im Nürnberger Norden, bzw. kann jemand eines empfehlen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2012)

Grad vom Moritzberg zurückgekommen. Das ich da nochmal allein hin und vor allem zurück gefunden hab bei meinen Navigationsskills. Gute Runde gewesen aber leider war die Dingensklamm wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Hab mich so nen Pferdeweg oberhalb davon durchgekämpft aber das war nix ^^


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2012)

Moin. Was steht denn heute auf dem plan??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2012)

Innsbruck Nordketten-DH  Nach dem Micky-Maus-gefahre in Steinach mal was gscheites.


----------



## S P (14. August 2012)

@reo: Ich glaube, du hast dich im Thread geirrt.  Hier geht es um N in D, nicht um Ö.


----------



## HTWolfi (14. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Innsbruck Nordketten-DH



Schon mal gefahren!?
Viel Spaß beim Schieben ...


----------



## softlurch (14. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Was steht denn heute auf dem plan??


Bei mir heute kein Biken. Hab nen kinotermin ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schon mal gefahren!?
> Viel Spaß beim Schieben ...



 ja, das trifft's recht gut. Pervers steil, nur loser Schotter und Geröll. Alle paar Meter Stufen, Spitzkehren. Wirklich fahrbar is des net...


----------



## HTWolfi (14. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ja, das trifft's recht gut. Pervers steil, nur loser Schotter und Geröll. Alle paar Meter Stufen, Spitzkehren. Wirklich fahrbar is des net...



Ich war da mit zwei Weicheiern  aus der Fränkischen, die hatten schon nach der dritten Abfahrt keine Bock mehr. 
Musste dann noch mal alleine hoch/runter. 

Der freie obere Teil ist, wenn's trocken ist, recht rutschig, dafür geht es unten im Wald ganz gut.
Wenn es oben passt, weil's etwas feucht ist, dann werden die Wald-/Wurzelpassagen unten zum Erlebnis.

Noch viel Spaß ...


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2012)

Fährt heut keiner?


----------



## microbat (14. August 2012)

meinerseits ist stb oder winterleite geplant - vermtl. nach 19:00


----------



## microbat (14. August 2012)

wird bei mir - egal wo - deutlich später als 19:00 Uhr 
@work :-[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. August 2012)

ich mach mich dann mal zum stb auf - aber das könnte ich auch meiner Raufaser erzählen
@home :-]


----------



## rebirth (15. August 2012)

Is jetzt (wieder) die FB gruppe aktuell? Oder wieso sagt hier "keiner" was?


----------



## softlurch (15. August 2012)

> Is jetzt (wieder) die FB gruppe aktuell? Oder wieso sagt hier "keiner" was?


Was meinst'n mit FB Gruppe? Ich würde heute fahren - bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig ob üben im stb oder etwas mehr bewegen am buck?


----------



## S P (15. August 2012)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Versand-Kiste. Die letzte war etwas zu klein. Heute Nachmittag gibt es den zweiten Anlauf beim Stadler.

@softlurch: wärst du bei Prometheus noch dabei, oder schon gesehen?


----------



## softlurch (15. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @softlurch: wärst du bei Prometheus noch dabei, oder schon gesehen?


 gedankenübertragung

Hätte ne canyon-kiste rumzustehen, kam sogar ein fully drin ...


----------



## S P (15. August 2012)

Also hast du schon. Verrat aber nix!

Ich tingel heute Nachmittag noch mal zum Stadler. Der meinte heute morgen, dass es heute Nachmittag neue Kartons gibt. Der hatte nur einen mega großen da (2,2m x irgendwas) da. Damit kommen wohl die E-Bikes...im Ganzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (15. August 2012)

> Also hast du schon. Verrat aber nix!


Nee, hab noch nicht. Gestern war freiluftkino - The guard :thumbup:
Also wäre dabei, deshalb meine SMS


----------



## S P (15. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Nee, hab noch nicht. Gestern war freiluftkino - The guard :thumbup:
> Also wäre dabei, deshalb meine SMS



Ahh, habs Telefon zu spät gecheckt. Morgen Abend klingt doch nach einem Plan.   Zeit müssten wir noch auskaspern.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2012)

Eins der Weicheier wird ihn diesen September wenn alles gut geht noch fahren.
Schöne Motivation war dann auch noch als sich einer seinen Lenker nach 300-400m in den Bauch rammte.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich war da mit zwei Weicheiern  aus der Fränkischen, die hatten schon nach der dritten Abfahrt keine Bock mehr.
> Musste dann noch mal alleine hoch/runter.
> 
> Der freie obere Teil ist, wenn's trocken ist, recht rutschig, dafür geht es unten im Wald ganz gut.
> ...


----------



## Slash96 (16. August 2012)

Wie schaut's heute Abend aus? Ist jemand unterwegs?


----------



## softlurch (16. August 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's heute Abend aus? Ist jemand unterwegs?


Ich heute nicht ...


----------



## Fr.Sykklerin (16. August 2012)

Guten Abend morgen jmd unterwegs im Reichswald Schmausenbuck???


Grüße


----------



## rebirth (16. August 2012)

Hi, also ich nich. Ich bin Samstag in Nbg.. 

Wie siehts allgemein mit Dienstag aus? Würd EVTL. zu zweit kommen. Muss ich aber noch abklären.


----------



## dertobel (17. August 2012)

Evtl. fahre ich morgen abend ne Runde... Habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden, wo und wann. Entweder STB oder mal wieder Tennenloher Forst... Tendenziell ab 19:00


----------



## Fr.Sykklerin (17. August 2012)

Hey ho...grad gelesen

mußte etwas um planen...Fahrrad ist grad a bissel defekt...uff
Vorderrad klagt irgendetwas leider noch nicht raus gefunden was genau  
Am Woe muß ich arbeiten...könnt evtl am Mittwoch?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2012)

Schladming rockt  sehr viel offene, richtig schnelle Trails. Geht nur massiv auf Bremse und Unterarme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (18. August 2012)

Fahre heute um 16 uhr am buck los, falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte. Ansonsten vielleicht bis dienstag. Genießt das geniale wetter!


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Schladming rockt  sehr viel offene, richtig schnelle Trails. Geht nur massiv auf Bremse und Unterarme...



Will auch Urlaub 

Nur das Dicke dabei oder biste auch megamäßig unterwegs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2012)

Hab's Mega auch mit, aber bei 30 Grad ist Liftfahren angenehmer  und hier im Park ist nix mit Mega, da geht's nur kaputt...


----------



## killacat (18. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> aber leider war die Dingensklamm wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Hab mich so nen Pferdeweg oberhalb davon durchgekämpft aber das war nix ^^


Klamm ist immer noch zu. Leider. Aber wenigstens kann man die Mountainbikestrecke oberhalb fahren.
Birkensee wird auch langsam immer wärmer - nix mehr mit Abkühlung.


----------



## HTWolfi (19. August 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Fahre heute um 16 uhr am buck los, falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte. Ansonsten vielleicht bis dienstag. Genießt das geniale wetter!



Weiß gar nicht, warum wir nur zu zweit waren? 

Nette Trail-Runde über Erlenstegener Forst nach Heroldsberg und weiter zur Winterleite. Bei den Wildpferde
im Tennenloher Forst vorbeigeschaut und über den Kothbrunngraben und Buchenbühl zurück.

Zum Abschluss noch je zwei Radler im Biergarten des Kleingartenverein Klingenwald.

Nach GPSies.com waren's dann 49,3km und 480hm.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. August 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Klamm ist immer noch zu. Leider. Aber wenigstens kann man die Mountainbikestrecke oberhalb fahren.
> Birkensee wird auch langsam immer wärmer - nix mehr mit Abkühlung.



Hmmm ich wollte heute eigentlich ne Tiergartenrunde drehen aber wenn die Klamm zu ist. :/
Obwohl am Sonntag ja wohl kaum dort gearbeitet wird.


----------



## S P (19. August 2012)

Mal ganz woanders mit Eingang Automatik unterwegs...


----------



## Slash96 (19. August 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, warum wir nur zu zweit waren?
> 
> Nette Trail-Runde über Erlenstegener Forst nach Heroldsberg und weiter zur Winterleite. Bei den Wildpferde
> im Tennenloher Forst vorbeigeschaut und über den Kothbrunngraben und Buchenbühl zurück.
> ...



Danke nochmal für die super Routenführung! Hat viel Spass gemacht und ich habe viel Neues gesehen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. August 2012)

Steht 16.00 Uhr am Buck heute noch? Ist mir jetzt fast zu warm, davon abgesehen das ich gerade erst zuhaue angekommen bin und das jetzt eh fast nicht mehr schaffe.

Fährt jemand später noch eine Runde gegen Abend, wenns hoffentlich etwas kühler ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (19. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> ... aber wenn die Klamm zu ist. :/
> Obwohl am Sonntag ja wohl kaum dort gearbeitet wird.


Gearbeitet nicht, aber liegt alles voller dicker Baumstämme - sieht man ganz gut von der ausweichroute "mountainbikeroute Brunn"


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

chris komm lieber am dienstag


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. August 2012)

Habe hier etwas gelesen, dass eine Klamm gesperrt sein soll. 
Um welche handelt es sich eigentlich?  

Wollte morgen entweder Moritzbergrunde oder am Steinbrüchlein mal vorbei schauen.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Wie siehts mittlerweile in Kalchreuth aus? 
Da waren vor einigen Wochen auch die Waldarbeiter heftig unterwegs.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. August 2012)

Röthenbachklamm.
Hab Dich schon lang nicht mehr im Pegnitzgrund gesehen 

Bei einer Kalchreuthrunde wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei. War da das letzte mal mir dir und Heiko. Vorrausgesetzt ich bin dir schnell genug


----------



## WürfelRadler (20. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Röthenbachklamm.
> Hab Dich schon lang nicht mehr im Pegnitzgrund gesehen
> 
> Bei einer Kalchreuthrunde wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei. War da das letzte mal mir dir und Heiko. Vorrausgesetzt ich bin dir schnell genug



Können wir gern machen. Möchte eh ab Sept. mal wieder bei euch dabei.


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2012)

Kommt irgendwer 100%ig morgen? Oder ist die dienstagsrunde nun geschichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwer 100%ig morgen? Oder ist die dienstagsrunde nun geschichte?





Wer sagt denn sowas? Bei 35°C hat der ein oder andere aber vielleicht etwas anderes vor.


----------



## d1ke (20. August 2012)

Servus, bin wieder im Lande. Morgen vllt noch nicht, aber am Donnerstag oder Samstag hätte ich Zeit.
Mal schauen ;O


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2012)

Grad bei 35 (wo ist mein grad zeichen???) macht biken am meisten spaß  
Außerdem wars ne frage der herr


----------



## killacat (20. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwer 100%ig morgen? Oder ist die dienstagsrunde nun geschichte?


Kann ich morgen nicht versprechen, muss erst mal Steuersatz basteln und je nach dem wie lang das dauert & wie sehr es regnet, dreh ich dann 'ne kleine Runde Richtung Kalchtrails.


----------



## microbat (20. August 2012)

Hallo, 35°C sind zu warm - meine optimale Btriebstemperatur liegt bei 18°C. Morgen (Di.) möcht´ ich radeln, ob ich´s bis 19:00 zum STB schaffe weiß ich nicht. Grüße


----------



## M_J_K (21. August 2012)

ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. muss a bisserl mehr arbeiten ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. August 2012)

Sieht ja doch gut aus heute... Regnen solls nichmehr und es is auch nich soooo heiß wie die letzten Tage.

Denke ich bin da.


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

Ich nicht. So vielleicht aktiondn sind mir zu unsicher  

Wenns so weitergeht muss ich dir deinen schlauch per post schicken ^^


----------



## alf126 (21. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. gibt es feste termine und treffpunkte? wieviel km fahrt ihr im schnitt - muss die an- und rückfahrt nach NM noch schaffen.

gruss
ralf


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. August 2012)

bin im übrigen auch wieder im Lande. Brauch aber noch nen Tag oder zwei, bis ich wieder am Start bin. 7 von 10 Tagen in Bikeparks gehen nicht spurlos vorüber ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. August 2012)

Werde mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. August 2012)

alf126 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. gibt es feste termine und treffpunkte? wieviel km fahrt ihr im schnitt - muss die an- und rückfahrt nach NM noch schaffen.



Treffpunkt ist für STB-Runden immer der Parkplatz "Am Steinbrüchlein" (heißt auch bei google direkt so  ) Zeit ist meist - so wie heute - 19.00 Uhr.
Die normale Runde am STB bewegt sich maximal bei 20km.


@rebirth ich wollt heute eigentlich schon fahren, also kannst ruhig kommen


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

Bis gleich 

*EDIT* 

@Chris: Geb dir den: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkZvwAtYNm4&feature=related"]Awesome Dubstep DJ !!!!!!!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## microbat (23. August 2012)

Hi - geht heut´was zusammen - wenn ja: wer was wann wo ;-)
Im Moment würde ich heut´ Abend / Nacht an der Winterleite fahren...
...falls sich das Rudel zwischen Buck und Brunn tummelt - würd´ ich mich
gern´ anschließen... Grüße


----------



## softlurch (23. August 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi - geht heut´was zusammen - wenn ja: wer was wann wo ;-)
> Im Moment würde ich heut´ Abend / Nacht an der Winterleite fahren...
> ...falls sich das Rudel zwischen Buck und Brunn tummelt - würd´ ich mich
> gern´ anschließen... Grüße


Ab wann kannste denn? Würde gerne auch schon vor 19uhr starten - zB 18uhr.


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. August 2012)

Wär bei ner entspannten Buck oder STB Runde dabei wenn wir nicht zu spät anfangen ^^
Könnte ab 17 Uhr


----------



## microbat (23. August 2012)

ich könnte erst deutlich nach 19:00 Uhr 
- also am besten einigt ihr euch auf 17:30 und macht eine entspannende Runde zwischen Buck und STB (ist auch ´ne schöne Gegend)
- Grüzi bis Dienstag am STB


----------



## softlurch (23. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wär bei ner entspannten Buck oder STB Runde dabei wenn wir nicht zu spät anfangen ^^
> Könnte ab 17 Uhr


@flachmaenchen: Warst du nicht letztens mit wolfi vom stb zum buck unterwegs? Kriegst du das noch zusammen? Könnten wir von mir aus ab 17:30 stb starten. Was meinst du?


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. August 2012)

Da war ich leider nicht dabei. Wollt auch nicht unbedingt auf Strecke gehen, weil das Prinzesschen gerade neue Buchsen bekommt und deshalb nur das schwere Gerät einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (23. August 2012)

Ich hau um 1700 hier ab und müsste um 2000 wieder daheim sein. Mag einer zur Alten Veste kommen? Da brauch ich keine Stunde von hier aus dem Büro aus hin.


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. August 2012)

Veste wär ich dann sowieso weil direkt vor der Haustür wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt. schaffst dus bis 17.30? Von wo aus kommst denn?


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. August 2012)

ja und Poppenreuth


----------



## softlurch (23. August 2012)

Fürth ist heute nix für mich. Bin dann am buck ...


----------



## microbat (23. August 2012)

... ich an der Winterleite...

- wenn noch einer am STB wäre dann hätten wir "alle" Spielplätze abgedeckt 
- an der synchronisation müßte noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## softlurch (23. August 2012)

Ja, Raum und zeit sind gar nicht so einfach zusammenzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. August 2012)

Bin auch wieder im Lande. Hat sich ja nicht viel getan 

@S P
Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Geschoss passiert?

Denke Dienstag bin ich im STB dabei


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ja, Raum und zeit sind gar nicht so einfach zusammenzubringen



Da ist was dran 

Aber Fü Stadtwald macht auch Spass. (Linsen vorrausgesetzt....... ) Näher am Büro vor allem.

Hätte am WE mal einer Bock auf Fränkische. Müsste nach Bamberg und so könnte ich das verbinden. Allerdings eher Strecke als verspielte Trails und es geht auch mal den Berg hoch.


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Berg hoch.



Ich bin raus!  

@Milan0: Willkommen Zurück (endlich...) ^^ 

Dienstag komm ich zu zweit, ich hoff mal wolfi gesellt sich dazu 

P.S. Hab ich erwähnt das ich NIE mehr auf 2x umbau? Die kette schleift mit dem direct mount umwerfer an jeder ecke und kante...
Den original umwerfer adapter von canyon musste ich auch erstmal zurechtfeilen bis er gepasst hat. Hat schonmal wer züge innenverlegt OHNE führung?  Meine (arme) freundin musste sich heute einiges anhören ^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich bin raus!







rebirth schrieb:


> Hat schonmal wer züge innenverlegt OHNE führung?  Meine (arme) freundin musste sich heute einiges anhören ^^



*versucht* ja, deswegen hatte ich mich fürs Soda entschieden.......die Durchführungen waren scharfkantig, die Gummidinger dafür sind nur mit purer Gewalt reingegangen.......dafür dann keine Zughülle mehr usw. usw.

nachdem ich dann Rad inkl. Montageständer fast durch die Wohnung gekickt hätte................Züge sind jetzt außen verlegt.


----------



## microbat (24. August 2012)

innenverlegte Züge:
- hab´ ich nicht
- in einer Bike Bravo wurde beschrieben, dass es am einfachsten sei zuerst eine dünne Schnur zu verlegen um dann die Tülle nach zu ziehen.... usw.

Bei dieser Arbeit schwindet die Fustrationgrenze auf ein Minimum.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2012)

sollte der Fahrer des Ghost-Fullys, den ich vorhin an der Veste getroffen habe, hier mitlesen: ging aber schnell mit dem richtig herum drehen der Gabel, am Felsenkeller passte es ja dann wieder


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2012)

Ich werde so gegen 5 ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren. Falls jemand mitkommen will, bitte kurz was posten.


----------



## d1ke (25. August 2012)

Mist zu spät. Schreib mich ggf. das nächste Mal an. Stadtwald ist für mich definitv angenehmer zum hinkommen als STB o.ä. 
Nächste Woche mal?


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. August 2012)

Wer ist heute wo? oder macht was? Ich würde etwas im Fürther Stadtwald rumeiern. Gemütlich und wohl zT schiebend da nur ein KB und ohne verstellbare Sst und vll sogar mit FF ist ja kühl


----------



## d1ke (26. August 2012)

Wann möchtest du fahren? Hätte ggf. heute Abend (1800) Zeit (wenn ich bald mal die Zu- oder Absage von nem Kumpel bekäme was jetzt heute Abend mit Kino ist). 
Wann willst du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2012)

ich werd nachmittags nach Osternohe fahren...


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. August 2012)

Osternohe wollte ich auch erst, war jetzt aber im stadtwald unterwegs.

@d1ke

Sorry Sonntag abernd ist Couchzeit  
Bin vorhin gleich los


----------



## Milan0 (26. August 2012)

Musste gerade meine Runde abkürzen  in 2 Wochen Italien hat es kein einzigen Tropfen geregnet...

Bilanz: Sattelstütze braucht Pflege und die Bremsen brauchen noch Einfahrzeit


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2012)

Also des Mega geht auch in Osti echt gut  gscheite Reifen und ggf. noch ein anderer Dämpfer dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## rebirth (26. August 2012)

Geht am dienstag was zusammen?


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. August 2012)

am Start


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr willst fahren?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. August 2012)

Standard denk ich, oder? Von mir aus aber auch immer schon gern vor 19.00 Uhr.


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2012)

Braucht man dann schon Licht?

Von mir aus auch gern früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (27. August 2012)

Brauchten wir die letzten Male auf jeden Fall und nicht nur für den Rückweg von der Hopfentankstelle.

Milan0 hast noch Urlaub oder weshalb geht auch zeitiger? Was machst heute?


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2012)

Ich hätt urlaub, hab aber um 15:30 nen termin. Dauert nicht soo lang.
Ich würd trotzdem 19:00 vorschlagen.


----------



## softlurch (27. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd trotzdem 19:00 vorschlagen.


Ist bei mir eingeplant 
Bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit - hätte jemand aus der runde  ein Licht zum ausleihen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. August 2012)

Ich schau das ich schon eher am Start bin, denke so 17.30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2012)

Also 19 Uhr geht klar. Licht bring ich zwei mit. Akkus sollten noch halten. Komme vorher nicht zum laden...

Ich habe noch 2,5 Wochen frei


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. August 2012)

Mich ziehts eher in den Stadtwald. Wenn einer will. 17:30 Veste würde ich anpeilen.
Stumpjrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (28. August 2012)

MTBermLuS Donnerstag oder Freitag Veste?


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. August 2012)

Donnerstag je nach Wetter. Freitag mal sehen. Nicht zu 100%


----------



## microbat (28. August 2012)

Hi, bin letzten Freitag mal wieder auf´s Knie gefallen (nicht beim radeln) und bezweifle, dass ich heut´ Spass am radel´n hätte...

...evtl. bis Do. - Grüße


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also 19 Uhr geht klar. Licht bring ich zwei mit.


Danke. Kandidat hat nun aber doch abgesagt. Also: 18:15 Uhr stresi, 18:30 Uhr an der Bank, 19 Uhr STB. Den weiteren Fahrplan überlasse ich dem rudel ...


----------



## Milan0 (28. August 2012)

Schön wars. Bin aber echt platt


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schön wars. Bin aber echt platt


War die Maas schlecht?  wenn der Baron platt macht, darfst du auch


----------



## S P (28. August 2012)

Bin auf den Grund für den Luft Verlust gespannt. Vermutlich ist das loch Morgen nicht mehr da.


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2012)

Schön wär's. Mal sehen ob morgen noch Luft drauf ist ...


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. August 2012)

So, habe jetzt vorne einen Vee Rubber Ninja 2.65 drauf, ich hoffe am Donnerstag fahren wir ein paar schöne Hänge runter? ;-) 19Uhr am Tiergarten?

PS: Taugt der Reifen was: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Continental-MTB-Reifen-black-black-100309/dp/B004IFGEOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346263906&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.de/Continental-MTB-Reifen-black-black-100309/dp/B004IFGEOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346263906&sr=8-1[/ame]

Kommt mir etwas günstig vor...


----------



## HTWolfi (29. August 2012)

Preis und Artikelnummer sprechen für die Basic-Version, auch wenn in der Produktbeschreibung was von Black Chili Compound steht.

Meine Empfehlung, nicht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2012)

Das ist die Drahtversion ohne black chilli. Der taugt nichts. Immer auf bcc achten. Gibt es nicht unter 30


----------



## microbat (29. August 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26387_Baron-Black-Chili-Faltreifen-.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-559-26x2-30-schwarz-3-180tpi-Apex-Black.html
http://www.sport-kartell.de/continental-der-baron-57-559-26x2-3-freeride.html
80 bis 90 EUR incl. Porto

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82974
70 EUR keine Portoberechnung da über 50...

Preise für´s Doppel-Pack 
müßten alle BCC sein...


----------



## microbat (29. August 2012)

bei der Gelegenheit die Frage:
- wer kennt beide?
- Rubber Queen 2,4 vs. Baron 2,3 - mit BCC
und 
welcher ist besser?


----------



## S P (29. August 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> bei der Gelegenheit die Frage:
> - wer kennt beide?
> - Rubber Queen 2,4 vs. Baron 2,3 - mit BCC
> und
> welcher ist besser?



Besser für was? 

Im Übrigen hat die RQ2.4 eine Apex Schicht - quasi eine verstärkte Karkasse, die der B2.3 nicht hat. Der B2.3 walkt bei wenig Luftdruck tendenziell mehr, grippt aber bei Feuchtigkeit besser.


----------



## microbat (29. August 2012)

Besser um bei jeden Wetter am STB / Buck / Kalchitrails rumzuheizen.

Aber die Antwort mit der Karkasse kannte ich noch nicht und hilft schon mal weiter:
RQ rollt und B grippt besser...
...ich sollte einfach mal mit 1,7 statt 2,0 Bar fahren. Die Karkasse hälts aus, der Halt wird besser aber die Rolleigenschaften ein wenig schlechter.

mercí


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2012)

Hat eine nächste Woche Bock auf Big 5 Bike Challange in Leogang?
Würde mal gerne wo anders fahren als sonst. Ich habe Urlaub btw
Allerdings verspricht der Wetterbericht nichts Gutes für die Alpen.......
Bayerischer Wald?


----------



## Lammerjappen (29. August 2012)

Um die Verwirrung zu den beiden Conti-Pellen noch perfekt zu machen:

Baron 2,3 und RQ 2,4 haben beide Apex.

Baron 2,3 und RQ 2,4 verwenden angeblich die gleiche BCC-Mischung (haben mal welche hier bei Conti erfragt). 
Das BCC vom Baron 2,5 ist weicher, das von der RQ 2,2 ist härter.

Fazit: in der Theorie ähnlich pannensicher/formstabil und nassrutschresistent.

Baron 2,3 ist eher schmal mit mächtigen Profilblöcken; RQ 2,4 ist mächtig mit schmalen Profilblöcken.


Reifenbreiten gibts bei Silberfische zum abchecken, ob man am Hinterbau mit der Flex nachhelfen muss


----------



## S P (30. August 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> [...]
> Baron 2,3 und RQ 2,4 haben beide Apex.
> [...]



Die RQ2.4 hat auf jeden Fall eine verstärkte Karkasse. Beim B2.3 habe ich da nichts gefunden. Die Karkasse ist ähnlich dünn, wie die von der RQ2.2. Und die hat keine Apex Verstärkung.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. August 2012)

Im PDF Katalog steht Apex beim 2.3, auf der Homepage auch.
Der 2.3 UST bcc ist leider dieses Jahr wohl doch nicht mehr lieferbar. Gibt unerwartete Probleme laut Conti. Schade, das wäre mein Reifen am Mega gewesen. Mit der dicken Dame kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.

Hätte ürbrigends noch 2x 2.3 Baron hier. Wills mir nicht antun zu versuchen die mit 1000l Milch dicht zu kriegen. Die MK2 Protection halten jetzt gut die Luft und werden auch mit Standpumpe dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (30. August 2012)

Theorie meets Praxis 

Das Apex vom Baron 2,3 (wenn da wirklich eins drin sein sollte wie auf der Conti-Homepage angegeben) ist bei den hier üblichen Belastungstests dann halt durchgefallen... 

Die RQ in 2,4 würde mich aber interressieren, ob da jemand schon die Seitenwand gekillt hat. Und der Vergleich zum Baron 2,3 auf nassen Wurzeln.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. August 2012)

Kann da nur von der 2.2er Queen reden. Grauenvoll im Vergleich zum 2.3er Baron.

Heute wer bissle Stadtwald? Keine Xkm nur bissle Trails abklappern, die fahrbaren zumindest, Di waren sogar einige Wanderwege durch Waldarbeiten gesperrt und unfahrbar.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. August 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Das Apex vom Baron 2,3 (*wenn da wirklich eins drin sein sollte* wie auf der Conti-Homepage angegeben) ist bei den hier üblichen Belastungstests dann halt durchgefallen...





Ich denke auch, die haben da etwas »gespart«.
Die 40-50g weniger beim Gewicht, gegenüber den offiziellen Angaben von Conti,
müssen ja irgendwo begründet sein.

Wenn ich die Karkasse gegen das Licht halte, sind viele kleine Mikrolöcher erkennbar,
besonders im Übergangsbereich von Seitenwand zum Profil.
Kein Wunder wenn diese tubless nicht dicht bekommen zu sind.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hat eine nächste Woche Bock auf Big 5 Bike Challange in Leogang?
> Würde mal gerne wo anders fahren als sonst. Ich habe Urlaub btw
> Allerdings verspricht der Wetterbericht nichts Gutes für die Alpen.......
> Bayerischer Wald?



du weisst, das ab heute WM in Leogang/Saalbach ist?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hätte ürbrigends noch 2x 2.3 Baron hier.



Ich hätte da ein Radl, dem würden die ganz gut stehen  Was willst du denn dafür?



> Die RQ in 2,4 würde mich aber interressieren, ob da jemand schon die Seitenwand gekillt hat.



Ja, der Markus letztens in Spicak. Er fährt die RQ in 2,4 BCC auf nem Giant Faith und irgendwann hatten wir gesehen, dass es nen Cut in der Flanke hat, der kleine Finger passte gerade so noch nicht durch.


----------



## d1ke (30. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Heute wer bissle Stadtwald?


Kann heute leider doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Heute wer bissle Stadtwald? Keine Xkm nur bissle Trails abklappern, die fahrbaren zumindest, Di waren sogar einige Wanderwege durch Waldarbeiten gesperrt und unfahrbar.



komm vorbei, Pumptrack weiter bauen


----------



## softlurch (30. August 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Theorie meets Praxis ...


@SP: jetzt wäre doch ein guter Zeitpunkt, um unser baronbild vom Dienstag zu posten - zwecks Dokumentation der praktischen Verbreitung


----------



## S P (30. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> @SP: jetzt wäre doch ein guter Zeitpunkt, um unser baronbild vom Dienstag zu posten - zwecks Dokumentation der praktischen Verbreitung



Meinste das?


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

Kauft euch die schmalen fat albert und werdet glücklich..


----------



## S P (30. August 2012)

Er hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt ihn!


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. August 2012)

so richtig schmal sind die schwalbe ja nie


----------



## Lammerjappen (30. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


>



Also ihr hättet ja schon mehr auf Symmetrie achten können 

Oder ist das die Aufforderung an eine(n) potenzielle(n) Teinehmer/in Nr. 6, der auf halb 5 Uhr noch in euren exklusiven Baron-Club beitreten darf?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2012)

und wer jetzt noch Anhand des Bildes errät, welcher der Reifen ein 2,5'' und welcher ein 2,3'' ist, bekommt nen Keks


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. August 2012)

die unteren 2 sind 2,5 der rest 2,3 ?


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

links und rechts 2.3, rest 2.5?! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (30. August 2012)

na wie schauts denn nun heute mit Biken aus, unabhängig vom Wetter?


----------



## microbat (30. August 2012)

Die Flanke der RQ 2,2 oder 2,4 "schaffte" ich noch nicht,
aber ´nen Fat Albert zerlegte es schon mal...
...war ein 2 cm Riss, da hilft auch kein DcBlue.

Zum Glück ist mein Shuttlebunny verständnisvoll und holt mich auch Nacht um 11 in Mögeldorf ab.


----------



## microbat (30. August 2012)

biken geht heut´ wieder nicht - die Wunde am Knie ist zu knusprig und spannt


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2012)

Bin noch unentschlossen... Tendiere aber eher zu nicht fahren.
Möglicherweise kurz Stadtwald.


----------



## d1ke (30. August 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> knusprig


Erinnert an die Schabe aus Thailand.


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

-1


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2012)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Evtl Sonntag. Ansonsten nächsten Dienstag wieder...


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. August 2012)

Okay, ich werde heute um 17:30 am Tiergarten sein und eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## S P (30. August 2012)

Dann nimm mal den Regenschirm mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2012)

Hier auch grad Gewitter ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2012)

von Langwasser aus der Blick nach Westen sieht nicht so vielversprechend aus


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. August 2012)

ich habe eben auch mal aus meinem anderen Fenster Richtung Westen geschaut ---ich bleibe dann wohl mal zuhause oder gehe Schwimmen :-D


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. August 2012)

Also in Poppenreuth ists wie die Nacht finster und es blitzt/donnert und pisst.
Wollte jetzt eigentlich los. Wie siehts an der Veste aus Stefan? Für den Fall du bist schon in der Gegend.
Hätte ich die Kiste nur ins Auto geworfen......


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. August 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> du weisst, das ab heute WM in Leogang/Saalbach ist?


 
Jetzt schon..... 



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein Radl, dem würden die ganz gut stehen  Was willst du denn dafür?


 
PM



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> komm vorbei, Pumptrack weiter bauen


 
bitte zeigen 


ups doppeltpost


----------



## d1ke (30. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie siehts an der Veste aus Stefan?



Bei der Euromed regnet es noch leicht und alles grau in grau. Sieht nicht nach Besserung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (30. August 2012)

@milan0: Wo bekomme ich denn deine Lampe und dein Rücklicht her?


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> @milan0: Wo bekomme ich denn deine Lampe und dein Rücklicht her?



ich denke mal aus seinem keller...


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2012)

Welche Lampe und welches Rücklicht meinste den?


----------



## d1ke (30. August 2012)

Oje, ich glaube als Lampe war es irgendsoein "China-Teil"? Hat irgendwo grün geleuchtet und war so um 30-40 Euro glaube ich. Rücklicht das kleine eben zum klipsen.
Hatte nicht gedacht, dass du soviel Auswahl hast


----------



## Mike_Cremer (31. August 2012)

> Oje, ich glaube als Lampe war es irgendsoein "China-Teil"?


 
Schau mal auf die Seiten 54,55,56 - da sind eigentlich alle Infos vorhanden...


----------



## d1ke (31. August 2012)

Danke, perfekt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2012)

Wenn's Wetter morgen hält, werde ich am späten Nachmittag ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren. Sollte jemand mitfahren wollen, ein Treffpunkt + genaue Zeit wird sich finden lassen.


----------



## d1ke (1. September 2012)

Klingt gut, wäre dabei. Schreiben wir uns einfach morgen nochmal wg der Zeit zusammen.
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal im STB rumeiern.

Gesendet von Telefon ohne Signatur


----------



## d1ke (1. September 2012)

reo-fahrer ist dir 5 am Parkplatz Veste zu spät? Bei mir ginge ggf. auch schon halb 5, vorher wird eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2012)

Ja, 5 ist ok.


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal im STB rumeiern.
> 
> Gesendet von Telefon ohne Signatur



bist wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs oder?


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang bei dir ein Tag ist aber bei mir fängt morgen um 0:00 an. Denke bin so um 10 dann unterwegs


----------



## d1ke (1. September 2012)

Reo, wir reden schon von dem "unteren" Pp, nicht direkt bei der Veste sondern eher bei den Gleisen, oder? ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2012)

Parkplatz Veste ist oben  zumindest stehe ich dort jetzt.


----------



## LesPaul (1. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang bei dir ein Tag ist aber bei mir fängt morgen um 0:00 an. Denke bin so um 10 dann unterwegs



Da wäre ich dabei! Also um 10:00 am Parkplatz?


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2012)

So lange das Wetter mitspielt. Halten wir mal 10 Uhr fest.


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang bei dir ein Tag ist aber bei mir fängt morgen um 0:00 an. Denke bin so um 10 dann unterwegs



Ach da steht morgen :-D Ich schiebe das jetzt mal auf Übermüdung und Restalkohol ^^


----------



## d1ke (1. September 2012)

Hi, reo danke für die Runde. Den BIkepark finde ich bei Gmaps leider nicht mehr - ist wohl schon zu lange her, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern in welcher Ortschaft der war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. September 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hi, reo danke für die Runde. Den BIkepark finde ich bei Gmaps leider nicht mehr - ist wohl schon zu lange her, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern in welcher Ortschaft der war.


 
welcher denn?


----------



## d1ke (1. September 2012)

Wenn ich das wüsste. Irgendwo zwischen Ansbach und Cadolzburg gibt es eine Ortschaft, an dessen Ausgang besagter (kleiner) Park liegt. Da war am Ortsausgang eine S-Kurve, ein Lidl und eine Tankstelle o.ä. ich weiß aber nicht mehr wo das war. Halt paar Kicker und Hindernisse, nichts allzugroßes.

Btw: Cooler Film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwhC30sQDms&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## microbat (1. September 2012)

...dass dachte ich mir schon:

es ist dieser:
 49.50319°N 10.89402°E
 Höhe= 303.3m

Siegelsdorf - Fürther Straße - gegenüber der Gaststätte Peppers oder OMV Tanke oder Lidl - neben den Bahngleisen.

Auf Google Maps - Satellitenbild sieht man derzeit nur eine grüne Wiese mit Lehmhaufen an Rand..., der Dirt Park wurde wieder fit gemacht und ist Betriebsbereit.

Grüße


----------



## d1ke (2. September 2012)

1a. Genau den meinte ich.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2012)

Mag wer bissle FÜ Stadtwald?


----------



## MasterP1989 (2. September 2012)

Tiergarten heute um 13 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2012)

Der Grund für den vorzeitigen Abbruch der heutigen Ausfahrt


----------



## S P (2. September 2012)

Du Tier! War das der dicke lrs?


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2012)

Jup. Ist die Achse abgeschert! Kann man die eigentlich einzeln tauschen?


----------



## S P (2. September 2012)

ich würde da mal bei as anfragen. Scheint ja nicht so selten zu passieren.


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2012)

Felge geht heute auf die Reise zu AS.

Der Baron ist nicht schmäler auf einer 19er Felge


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

Wieso jetzt die Felge?


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2012)

Meinte das Laufrad. Übergangsweise ist das alte Cube HR verbaut.


----------



## d1ke (3. September 2012)

Taugen die Knog Rücklichter was?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74603
Brauche irgendwas kleines ohne großen Montagestress.

Ideen?

Sers


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2012)

Ja die taugen. Sollten die selben sein wie meine aus China


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2012)

Morgen um 19 Uhr STB steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (3. September 2012)

Hier ist doch bestimmt schon mal einer die Pegnitz-Pottensteinrunde gefahren oder?
Rentiert sich das dort hin zu fahren? Nicht das ich in 2std rum bin


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

2 Stunden , mit Sicherheit 

Die Runde ist landschaftlich schön, und auch nette Trails dabei. Ist eher eine Halbtagestour.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. September 2012)

Na gut, dann düse ich da morgen mal hin. Wetter und Urlaub sinnvoll nutzen. 

Kennt einer bei Treuchtlingen ein paar nette Trails? Da ist bald ein Endurorennen und ich wollte mir die Gegend mal anschauen. Muss ja was hergeben wenn die dort sowas veranstalten.


----------



## softlurch (3. September 2012)

Viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------



## softlurch (3. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19 Uhr STB steht?


Rollt


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19 Uhr STB steht?



ja sicher, obwohl ich auch nochmal Lust hätte beim Tiergarten zu fahren...


----------



## rebirth (4. September 2012)

STB bin ich dabei. TG eher nicht. Sagt halt nochmal kurz bescheid wo ihr fahren wollt. 

Touren gehn momentan garnet..  um 15:45 bin ich (hoffentlich) schlauer warum.

Aber egal wo: LICHT nicht vergessen


----------



## microbat (4. September 2012)

Hi - komme heute wieder mit - gerne STB - TG auch kein Problem - mit viel Licht ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (4. September 2012)

Ich fahre heute STB. Licht ist dabei.

@LesPaul
Soll ich eine Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (4. September 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Na gut, dann düse ich da morgen mal hin. Wetter und Urlaub sinnvoll nutzen.


Sorry, zu spät gelesen. Hätte dir noch ein paar Verbesserungstipps geben können. Hoffentlich hast du einen Track, die Markierungen sind inzwischen z.T. etwas dürftig.



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Kennt einer bei Treuchtlingen ein paar nette Trails? Da ist bald ein Endurorennen und ich wollte mir die Gegend mal anschauen. Muss ja was hergeben wenn die dort sowas veranstalten.


Kenne jemanden, der sich da ein bißchen auskennt. Kontakt herstellen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. September 2012)

Ja die Beschilderung ist etwas mau. Zum Teil abgefallen und irgendwo halb dahinter geklemmt. Aber die zwei Extrarunden haben nicht geschadet. So konnte ich den einen Trail ein 2tes mal runterdüsen.
Und nein, ich hatte keinen Track. Hab nicht mal einen Tacho auf den Bikes. 
GPS hat dafür gesorgt das sich zuviele Leute auf Trails bewegen wo sie nichts verloren haben 
Am WE möchte ich da nicht fahren. Muss man zu sehr auf Wanderer achten denke ich. So gings aber schön flowig dahin.


----------



## LesPaul (4. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute STB. Licht ist dabei.
> 
> @LesPaul
> Soll ich eine Lampe mitbringen?



Das wäre klasse! Danke und bis später!


----------



## Lammerjappen (4. September 2012)

dann mal bis gleich


----------



## microbat (4. September 2012)

Hi - da ich jetzt noch in der Arbeit bin und erst von A nach B zu C fahren muss...
... werde ich mich sehr verspäten. Also radelt schon mal ohne mich 

falls dann irgendwo hinterm Hügel grelles Licht scheint, dann werd´ich das sein  - bis später - eventuell...


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2012)

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde.

Die Carbonfeile noch ganz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (5. September 2012)

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder ranhängen, war die paarmal ja immer ganz witzig.


----------



## S P (5. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde.






Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Carbonfeile noch ganz?


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


>


----------



## dertobel (5. September 2012)

Jupp - hat Spaß gemacht gestern... Allerdings ist STB im Dunkeln ne echte Herausforderung für mich, trotz Licht :-D


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2012)

Deswegen hatte ich zwei. Nur jetzt leider keine helmhalterung mehr..


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin die ersten Male STB im Dunkeln gefahren 

Habe auch zwei Lampen, komme aber selten dazu beide zu nutzen 

Bin morgen raus. Simson ist zerlegt und wartet aufs lackieren...


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2012)

Was geht heute? Weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich heute abend fit bin, weil die Nachtschicht doch recht lange ging heut Nacht, aber schaun wir mal


----------



## S P (6. September 2012)

Moberg


----------



## dertobel (6. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin die ersten Male STB im Dunkeln gefahren
> 
> Habe auch zwei Lampen, komme aber selten dazu beide zu nutzen
> 
> ...


----------



## microbat (6. September 2012)

Hallo - es ist 18:50 uuund bin noch am arbeiten - also treibe ich mich heute eher nicht am TG rum... - viele Späße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. September 2012)

Noch rechtzeitig geschafft...






Dienstag so ein Andrang, und heute wollte keine*r* mit.


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2012)

Komisch


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2012)

War Dienstag schon am Mob, da bot sich ein ähnliches Bild


----------



## microbat (7. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Komisch


 

liegt wohl am CC - Rennen


----------



## S P (7. September 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> liegt wohl am CC - Rennen





War eine gemütliche Tour zum Mob, und zurück.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. September 2012)

D1ke, MTBermLuS heute Stadtwald? Wann habt ihr Feierabend?


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2012)

Urlaub 

Wollte heute eigentlich mal nichts machen.........aber das Mega hat nen neuen Vorderreifen der getestet werden will. Trau nur dem Frieden noch nicht ganz was die Dichtheit angeht. 
Ein HRII mit DH Casing ist scheinbar löchriger als die Faltreifen Maxxis. Dafür ist er mal leichter als angegeben. 1100g statt 1260g. Der Minion Faltreifen hat statt 830g -> 936g.


----------



## LesPaul (7. September 2012)

Hat jemand Bock auf STB morgen? Vor- oder Nachmittag wäre mir egal, da bin ich flexibel.


----------



## JimboKai (7. September 2012)

Hallo suche für morgen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit rund um Zirndorf wer hat bock. Gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (8. September 2012)

Hat wer Bock auf Fränkische? Könnte allerdings niemanden mitnehmen weil ich danach gleich weiter richtung Bamberg fahre.

PS
Stadtwald würde zur Not auch gehen.


----------



## JimboKai (8. September 2012)

Könnte so gegen 12 im Stadtwald Fürth sein entweder bei den Wildschweinen oder Weiherhof ich fahre normalerweise immer so Richtung Burgfarnbach Oberfürbrg alte veste und was halt dann noch spaß macht und drinn ist.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. September 2012)

Wenns dich nicht stört, dass ich ständig anhalten muss wegen Sattel rein/raus. Command post ist kaputt. 
Dann mach ich mir jetzt auf den Weg und bin so kurz nach 12 an der Veste oder eben noch etwas später am Wildschweingehege, will die Trails von der Veste aus noch mitnehmen.


----------



## JimboKai (8. September 2012)

Dann sollt ich mich jetzt umziehen und an die Veste fahren sonnst schaffe ich das auch nicht bis gleich.


----------



## JimboKai (8. September 2012)

Ich warte unterhalb der Veste bei den Kickern etc. O.K.


----------



## S P (8. September 2012)

Werde gegen 15 Uhr am STB sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (8. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Werde gegen 15 Uhr am STB sein.


Dann bis gleich.


----------



## JimboKai (8. September 2012)

Hallo hat jemand bock morgen in den Bikepark Osternohe zu fahren.
Binn aber Anfänger was Bikepark betrifft.
Gruß Kai


----------



## JimboKai (8. September 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenns dich nicht stört, dass ich ständig anhalten muss wegen Sattel rein/raus. Command post ist kaputt.
> Dann mach ich mir jetzt auf den Weg und bin so kurz nach 12 an der Veste oder eben noch etwas später am Wildschweingehege, will die Trails von der Veste aus noch mitnehmen.




War ne tolle Runde, tolle neue Trails entdeckt. Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## d1ke (9. September 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand bock morgen in den Bikepark Osternohe zu fahren.
> Binn aber Anfänger was Bikepark betrifft.
> Gruß Kai



Warst du dort und/oder würdest du ggf nächste Woche nochmal gehen? 

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

Willst mit dem nerve in den BP? 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone 5 aus der Zukunft


----------



## d1ke (9. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie osternohe aufgebaut ist. Bin das we in obayern und war am samerberg. Da gings mitm nerve gut, war zufrieden.


----------



## WyRoz (9. September 2012)

Hey Leutz,
will jetzt intensiv mit dem MTBing anfangen, hab mir auh heut schon die MJ-880 für die Nachtfahrten bestellt.
Bin aber noch totaler Anfänger und mein TREK ist auch kein High-End-Bike. Also wer mal Lust hat mich mal auf 'ne Tour mitzunehmen... 
Bin leider auch nicht mobil 
Wohne in Nürnberg Röthenbach


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

Möchtest du bischen technischer oder eher strecke fahren?


----------



## WyRoz (9. September 2012)

Sie meinen? 
Ich hab an Waldstrecken gedacht aber ich bin offen für einiges.


----------



## WyRoz (9. September 2012)

Ich weiß es noch nicht weil ich beides noch nie richtig gemacht hab.
Ich pass mich gern an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. September 2012)

Nächstes Wochende ist bayrische in Osternohe, könnte etwas voll sein.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. September 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie osternohe aufgebaut ist. Bin das we in obayern und war am samerberg. Da gings mitm nerve gut, war zufrieden.



Samerberg ist auch voll Stumpj tauglich 
Von den 2 Drops mal abgesehen.
Osternohe ist etwas holpriger.


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2012)

Dienstag wieder STB?


----------



## d1ke (9. September 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Osternohe ist etwas holpriger.


Fahrbar oder eher lassen?


----------



## JimboKai (9. September 2012)

Hallo all 
ich war jetzt auch schon ein paar mal in Osternohe und Fahre auch nur 160mm das sollte für den Anfang ausreichen. Ob am nächsten Wochenende einen normalen Betrieb am Meisterschaftswochenende keine Ahnung?
P.S. Ich rate Dir bzw Euch vom Nightride ab die Tiere im Wald haben ja gar keine Ruhe mehr


----------



## JimboKai (9. September 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Warst du dort und/oder würdest du ggf nächste Woche nochmal gehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2



Mal sehen wie sich das mit der Meisterschaft verhällt.


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

@Milan0: Klar 

@JimboKai: Danke für den Tip!

@Rest: Lampen nicht vergessen zu laden!


----------



## JimboKai (9. September 2012)

@rebirth Hauptsache Ihr habt spaß scheiß auf den Rest.


----------



## microbat (9. September 2012)

Sa. 10 - 18 freies Training
So. 8 - 11 Pflichttraining
So. 10 - 11 Non-Stop Training
So. ab 12 Rennbeginn
-> war das ganze Jahr nicht dort, also wozu (außer zum zugucken oder Rennen-Fahren) kommendes Wochenende sich das antun?
- voller Parkplatz 
- massig Zuschauer
- massig Bergabfahrer (die außer Zeit nix zu verlieren haben und total verständnisvoll sind, wenn man sie im Training stört)
- voller Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> @rebirth Hauptsache Ihr habt spaß scheiß auf den Rest.



wenn wir die tiere "verjagen" kann se wenigstens kein jäger, zum spaß, abschießen. Passt also


----------



## WyRoz (9. September 2012)

Okay, ich machs bisschen präziser 
Ich hab Lust in Dunkelheit vielleicht mal am Tiergarten rumzufahren.
Findet sich da einer der Lust hat, weil Osternohe 40km entfernt ist und ich kein Auto hab.


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2012)

Du kannst im Dunkeln an Dienstag im Steinbrüchlein rumfahren


----------



## LesPaul (10. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dienstag wieder STB?



Also ich habe Zeit und Lust - wenn's nicht regnet (soll ja gewittern...). 
Dürfte ich dich dann nochmal um eine Lampe anschnorren? Das wäre prima.


----------



## WyRoz (10. September 2012)

Wann seit ihr morgen an STB?


----------



## JimboKai (10. September 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochende ist bayrische in Osternohe, könnte etwas voll sein.



Da hast Recht ich werds lassen würde nur dumm im weg rum stehen.
Fährst du mit oder kommst du als Besucher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Wann seit ihr morgen an STB?



19:00 am Parkplatz wie immer.

Stationen vorher

18:15 Stresemanplatz
18:30 Bank bei Kreuzung Wodanstraße/Münchner Straße


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Also ich habe Zeit und Lust - wenn's nicht regnet (soll ja gewittern...).
> Dürfte ich dich dann nochmal um eine Lampe anschnorren? Das wäre prima.



Geht klar mit der Lampe


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2012)

Wie war das mit dem Tool für Truvativ ISIS Innenlager, hatte das jetzt einer? Rebirth du hast das dann im Endeffekt gekauft, oder? Ich müsst mir das mal ausleihen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2012)

für ein normales ISIS-Innenlager hab ich ein Werkzeug, und für deine Howitzer am Bergamont brauchst du einen Schlüssel für X-Type-Innenlager


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2012)

So eins bräuchte ich: http://www.bike24.com/p27403.html Sollte richtig sein für ein altes Gigapipe DH, oder? Sieht zumindest so aus.

Fürs Howitzer im Big Air hab ich das richtige, da passt alles. Ist ja das selbe wie für die HT2 Lager.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2012)

hm, mein ISIS-Lager brauchte sowas hier: http://www.bike24.com/i/p/2/4/6842_00_d.jpg


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

Herr C. aus F. siehe PN


----------



## LesPaul (11. September 2012)

Ich passe heute, das Wetter ist mir zu unbeständig. Hier hat's gerade ziemlich geschüttet. Euch aber viel Spaß!

@Milan0: Brauchst dann natürlich auch keine Lampe für mich mitbringen


----------



## dertobel (11. September 2012)

Ich ziehe mal die Slicks auf


----------



## softlurch (11. September 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Ich passe heute, das Wetter ist mir zu unbeständig. Hier hat's gerade ziemlich geschüttet. Euch aber viel Spaß


Ich bin ebenfalls raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

tztz...


----------



## Milan0 (11. September 2012)

Ist ne knappe Geschichte. Wer kommt jetzt alles eigentlich?

Edit:
Bin raus. Schaut echt finster aus...

@S P
Bremse machen wir einfach die Tage


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. September 2012)

Die Regen- und Hagelmengen waren schon beachtlich. Helmpflicht! Von  daher bin ich aufs Extrempeeling nicht so scharf. Bin schon schön  genug...


----------



## S P (11. September 2012)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal ab.


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

Super... Naja ich bin ja "erst" bei hirschaid


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2012)

In F. ist auch grad Weltuntergangsstimmung... bzw. kurz vorm Weltuntergang. Noch ist es trocken  Aber schon ziemlich dunkel. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch nich dabei ^^


----------



## microbat (11. September 2012)

Regen von oben und Fango Packung von unten ist O.K.
aber Sturmböen im Wald mit querfliegenden Ästen (Bäume)
is´ nich´ O.K.

Laut Wetterradar wird´s am STB gar nicht sooo nass,
stürmisch ist es trotzdem...

Im Moment bleib ich daheim.


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

Auf welchem wetterradar siehst das so genau? 
Hast du mal nen link für mich?


----------



## microbat (11. September 2012)

http://www.t-online.de/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html

O.K. genau ist der nicht aber ich weiß ja wo der Ortskern von 
Nbg. und wo der STB ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (11. September 2012)

Ich bin jetzt da! 
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2012)

Harte Sau du  Aber ich bin grad schon am Futtern und danach beweg ich mich keinen Meter mehr 

Hier in F. kam fast kein Wasser runter. Der Weg bei mir vorm Balkon weißt noch trockene Stellen auf. In Nürnberg solls gut abgegangen sein dagegen sagt man mir zumindest. ^^


----------



## WyRoz (11. September 2012)

Also ich warte noch bis 8. Danach bin ich weg


----------



## d1ke (11. September 2012)

Versuche am Donnerstag mal wieder am Start zu sein, hätte auf Lust auf eine Drecksau-Extrem Schlammrunde.

Finden sich Leute für Stadtwald am Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

WyRoz hats nicht geschüttet am stb?
Ich bin runter von der bahn als es anfing so krass zu stürmen... 

Hoffentlich hast jetzt nicht gleich die schnauze voll, normal wird nicht soo knapp abgesagt wie heute.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2012)

Also ich würde heute gegen vier ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

ewas macht denn das wetter in N? Bei mir is grad wieder land unter...


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2012)

Immer mal wieder leichter Regen. Würde aber heute gern noch fahren...

Edit:
Regnet schon wieder


----------



## WyRoz (12. September 2012)

Es war auf jeden Fall nass, aber ich bin schon knapp 10km hingefahren, da hab ich mir gedacht dass ich mal mein neues Licht teste und schau ob ich noch genug Profil hab. War ziemlich rutschig weswegen ich mich nicht soviel getraut habe. 
Wenn ihr mir sagt wo der Stadtwald ist wäre ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## d1ke (12. September 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir sagt wo der Stadtwald ist wäre ich vielleicht dabei.



Stadtwald Fürth
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Alte Veste
49.452918,10.965428 @Gmaps


----------



## WyRoz (12. September 2012)

Bin dabei. Uhrzeit egal...


----------



## dertobel (12. September 2012)

Ich war gestern am TG... war ziemlich rutschig und schlammig. Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem...


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2012)

Wetter ist ja nicht vorhersehbarer heute. Jetzt spitzt sogar die Sonne kurz durch.

Schwing mich jetzt doch aufs Bike und dreh ne Runde am STB


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2012)

Wetter soll halten. Erste Sturmschäden habe ich schon gesichtet...

Edit


----------



## microbat (12. September 2012)

ich sach ja: querfliegende Bäume sin´nich´ O.K.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2012)

Schöne Tour, ohne von oben nass zu werden 

Bilanz:
2 Bäume übern Trail und einen neuen Kicker!

Gesendet sitzend biertrinkend neben dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (12. September 2012)

Samstagvormittag 11:00 Uhr @Parkplatz Veste? 

Gesendet von meinen iPhone 5 mit Tapatalk 6.4


----------



## WyRoz (12. September 2012)

Muss mir 'nen Wecker stellen, aber okay 
Hab um 15:00 Schicht, heißt um 13:30 muss ich weg 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy S5 (inspired by nature) XD


----------



## dertobel (12. September 2012)

Fährt morgen abend jemand? 

Gesendet von... -wurscht! Hauptsache gesendet.


----------



## WyRoz (12. September 2012)

Hätte schon Lust


----------



## Stressi25 (13. September 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Samstagvormittag 11:00 Uhr @Parkplatz Veste?
> 
> Gesendet von meinen iPhone 5 mit Tapatalk 6.4


 
Dabei  
Allerdings mim Hardtail (weiss nicht was ihr heizen wollt)


----------



## d1ke (13. September 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> heißt um 13:30 muss ich weg



1330 wieder Veste schaffen wir.


----------



## WyRoz (13. September 2012)

Läuft heut abend was?


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2012)

Würde STB vorschlagen. Kamen am Dienstag ja nicht dazu...


----------



## microbat (13. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Würde STB vorschlagen. Kamen am Dienstag ja nicht dazu...


 
ja gerne - wie immer 19:00 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2012)

Von mir aus auch früher. Schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an...

Edit:
 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9788095

Rebirth willst sie mal mitnehmen


----------



## dertobel (13. September 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht mehr... Evtl. am Wochenende... da allerdings erst ab nachmittag.
Wünsche allen, die heute fahren, viel Spaß!


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. September 2012)

ich schau wohl auch mal vorbei heut abend


----------



## WyRoz (13. September 2012)

Bei mir ist ne Speiche raus... Ich ist das schlimm?


----------



## microbat (13. September 2012)

kommt darauf an, wieviele Speichen das Laufrad hat, wie stabil die Felge ist und ob das Teil noch rund läuft und dich das komplette schrotten des Teil´s nicht weiter stören würde - na dann ist es nicht schlimm...

Ich komme...


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2012)

Bin bis 18:30 an der Bank und dann um voll am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. September 2012)

Koi zoid


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2012)

@s.p
geht sonntag was zusammen


----------



## S P (13. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @s.p
> geht sonntag was zusammen



Leider nicht. Bin nicht im Land.


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Rebirth willst sie mal mitnehmen



ich frag ma an


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2012)

War ne schöne Runde. Wird nur langsam sehr frisch abends...

Topo noch gut zum Parkplatz zurück gekommen?


----------



## microbat (13. September 2012)

Ja, 
der Reifen hatte noch genug Luft. 
Das ist einer der Vorteile am Tubeless System, die Luft entweicht (meistens) nicht schlagartig...

Jetzt ist das mega um 600 Gramm leichter geworden und wiegt unter 15 Kg. 

- ´hab vorn und hinten die 2,2er RQ drauf gemacht, die ich gestern vom weißen runter hab´ und dort sind jetzt wieder die RacingRalph Sokken montiert. 
Das TrekkingBike wurde dadurch auch nochmal leichter. 
Von der Tubeless Montage hab´ ich jetzt erstmal die Schnauze voll, denn der Aufwand dabei ist einer der Nachteile...

UST Conti Reifen lassen sich viel leichter als Schwalbe aufziehen.

Grüße bis voraussichtlich Dienstag


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU&feature=player_embedded"]Get Dirty - YouTube[/nomedia]

MC SpandeX =)


----------



## microbat (14. September 2012)

das wird beim solo biken mit musi-auf´n-ohren mein neuer Lieblingstrack - get dirty - yehaaa!


----------



## d1ke (14. September 2012)

Morgen 1100 Parkplatz Veste steht noch?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. September 2012)

hab erst nachmittags Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimboKai (14. September 2012)

Habt Ihr wer auch immer jetzt alles kommt Lust mich mitzunehmen?
Morgen um 11 Veste.


----------



## JimboKai (14. September 2012)

Ob Vormittag oder Nachmittag ist mir egal ich muß es nur wissen. Kann auch nur morgen weil am Sonntag bin ich in Osternohe. Glotzen


----------



## d1ke (15. September 2012)

Ja klar, komm vorbei.


----------



## Stressi25 (15. September 2012)

Abmeld für 11 Uhr Veste 
hab gestern Notdienst reingedrückt bekommen.


----------



## JimboKai (15. September 2012)

Alles klar 11 Uhr Veste beim Krahn.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. September 2012)

Mist, hätte früher mal reinschauen sollen.....


----------



## JimboKai (15. September 2012)

Servus war ne klasse runde heute an der Veste. Hab für morgen noch 2 Platz im Auto nach Osternohe frei um 10 Uhr gehts los in Weiherhof.
Sagt kurz bescheid nicht das es auf einmal zu viele sind.


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2012)

wer war denn alles an der veste?


----------



## JimboKai (15. September 2012)

Servus 
D1ke und de Jimbokai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. September 2012)

Bist am dienstag auch am start?


----------



## WyRoz (15. September 2012)

kann mir einer ne günstige kettenführung empfehlen?


----------



## microbat (15. September 2012)

bionicon c guide 2.0
40 EUR - schaltbar - einfach verbaut - benötigt keine ISCG Aufnahme...
oder selber basteln


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2012)

Kettenführung für wieviele Kettenblätter? Für eines ne Sixpack Yakuza.


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2012)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie lang das morgen in osternohe gehn wird?

*EDIT* nachher.. ^^


----------



## JimboKai (16. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bist am dienstag auch am start?


Ich glaube nicht fahre schon täglich 35 km nach Nürnberg rein und zurück Abends muß ich noch lernen. Am Samstag vielleicht wieder vielleciht auch Osternohe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (16. September 2012)

Hört sich vllcht dumm an, aber die Kettenfuhrung ist für 3 Kettenblätter.
Gibt's so was überhaupt?


----------



## microbat (16. September 2012)

Hi, 
an dein TREK 6300 mit drei Blättern wird kaum was anderes passen als eine Bionicon C Guide II.
Das Teil gibt es in der Fahrradkiste (N) für 40 in versch. Farben...
Guckst du: http://www.fahrradkiste.com/2012/01/bionicon-c-guide-v-02/
Ich verwende das Teil seit längerer Zeit problemlos. 
Es macht wenig Geräusch und Wiederstand.
Ist sehr leicht zu montieren.
Günstig.
Eine andere Kefü KANN ungünstig - nicht schaltbar - laut - wiederborstig - nervig - zickig - defekt sein
und kann (meistens) ohne ISCG Aufnahme nicht montiert werden.


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2012)

Oder die:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## WyRoz (16. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Oder die:
> http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


bisschen teuer


----------



## WyRoz (16. September 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi,
> an dein TREK 6300 mit drei Blättern wird kaum was anderes passen als eine Bionicon C Guide II.
> Das Teil gibt es in der Fahrradkiste (N) für 40 in versch. Farben...
> Guckst du: http://www.fahrradkiste.com/2012/01/bionicon-c-guide-v-02/
> ...


danke


----------



## Orwell (17. September 2012)

Servus! 

Ich bin von Oktober bis März im Zuge meines Bachelorpraktikums in Nürnberg. Wollte natürlich auch das ein oder andere Mal die Gegend mit dem Bike unsicher machen. Gibts denn potenziell Leute die einen mal paar schöne Sachen zeigen? 

Danke und Gruß
Lars

PS: Ich such auch dringend noch ein Zimmerchen für die Zeit im Raum Nürnberg, echt sau schwer bei euch! Wenn wer was weiß, bitte melden!


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2012)

Moin. Geht morgen (Dienstag) was?


----------



## microbat (18. September 2012)

Moin, ich bin heute (Di.) auf jeden Fall am STB unterwegs - wie immer ab 19:00 Uhr - falls ich mal pünktlich bin. Wetter soll auch passen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2012)

Ich schaffe es abends wahrscheinlich nicht. Bin dann evtl vorher schon dort unterwegs...


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. September 2012)

Milan0 wie schauts aus, was wäre eher?
Abends siehts bei mir in nächster Zeit nämlich auch immer schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

Ich werde 18 Uhr Parkplatz anpeilen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2012)

Mal schauen, denke so ab 14 Uhr am Parkplatz


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich werde 18 Uhr Parkplatz anpeilen.


Da peile ich mal mit 
... ich hoffe du kommst mit schwerem gerät ...


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2012)

...


----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

Hatte ich nicht vor. Muss ich denn?


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

> Hatte ich nicht vor. Muss ich denn?


Hauptsache wir umfahren nicht alle schlüsselstellen


----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hauptsache wir umfahren nicht alle schlüsselstellen



Das bedeutet dann im Umkehrschluss, wir fahren *alle* Schlüsselstellen?


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann im Umkehrschluss, wir fahren *alle* Schlüsselstellen?


Ohje, ohje ... 
allein von der Logik her würde ich das nicht unterstützen 
Aber wenn's Spaß macht


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. September 2012)

Ugh 14 Uhr ist dann doch arg zeitig ^^

CC Runde wär ich dabei heute. Hätte vielleicht sogar fast mal wieder TG angepeilt.
Wolltest irgendwas spezielles machen am STB? Müsste dann entscheiden ob ich mitm Auto komme oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

TG hmm... da hätte ich auch noch eine ungefahrene Schlüsselstelle... Also mir is wurschd.


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

TG von mir aus auch ok. Zum moritzberg muss ich heute aber ned hetzen, hatte ich schon letzten Donnerstag


----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

Dann DickeReifenRunde am TG ohne Mob?


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann DickeReifenRunde am TG ohne Mob?


Yes, Sir! 17:30 stresi?


----------



## S P (18. September 2012)

Okay. Bis dann.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. September 2012)

Dicke Reifen da bin ich heute leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2012)

Ich bin heute abend auf Geburtstag deswegen habe ich jetzt schon mein Pensum absolviert.

So alleine die Schlüsselstellen zu fahren ist irgendwie schwieriger...

Wünsche heute abend viel Spaß!


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. September 2012)

ah, wann fahrt ihr jetzt wie und wo und was ist Stresi??


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> ah, wann fahrt ihr jetzt wie und wo und was ist Stresi??


Stresi = stresemannplatz. Tiergarten Haupteingang ca. 10 vor 6


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. September 2012)

okay, ich beeile mich, bin noch zuhause (nähe Meistersingerhalle)


----------



## softlurch (18. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann DickeReifenRunde am TG ohne Mob?


Schöne kleine relaxte schlüsselstellenrunde - einiges neues "erfahren" 
Inkl. Daddy-ich-schmeiss-mich-völlig-unmotiviert-über-die-stufe-und-klatsch-mal-richtig-ungeschmeidig-auf-show 
Hopfen und Heimreise ohne nass zu werden - was will man mehr ...


----------



## S P (19. September 2012)

Und der Abflug sah auch richtig böse aus. Leute gibts. 
Wetter und Trails haben richtig gut gepasst.


----------



## dertobel (19. September 2012)

Die Schmerzen wird "Stunt-Daddy" wohl heute erst so richtig spüren... Mein erster Gedanke war: "was macht denn der da?" und zack - schon lag er am Boden.
War jedenfalls ne entspannte Runde und das Bier hat auch geschmeckt!


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

Jemand bock am sonntag auf ochsenkopf oder (ist noch nicht geklärt) osternohe?


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. September 2012)

Der Typ hatte aufjeden Fall schwer Ahnung von dem was er macht und er wollte seinem Sohn mal zeigen wie der Hase läuft


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

Wollt ihr net mal klartext reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wollt ihr net mal klartext reden?



?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## microbat (19. September 2012)

eben - wo ist das Video - gefilmt mit´n GT-I9300 (ohne Tapatalk 2)

und 

was machen wir Morgen (Do) so gegen 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2012)

naja der typ, daddy, whatever... was warn los?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. September 2012)

Am Tiergarten ist doch oben dieser kleine Spielplatz mit dieser Steinstufe direkt am Wegrand. Dort standen wir und haben uns ein bisschen mit dieser Doppelstufe auseinandergesetzt und dann kam dort ein Vater mit Sohnemann an (Hardtail) und fuhr über die Wurzeln gerade auf diese Stufe zu, zu langsam zum Droppen, zu schnell zum Fahren also reißt er einfach kurz vorher mal das Vorderrad um 10 cm in die Höhe und macht einen richtig schönen Abgang, überschlägt sich vorwärts, kommt aber wie es aussieht unverwundet davon. Wir standen alle daneben und haben es gesehen. Dem Kind habe ich dann davon mal abgeraten ;-) sich ein Beispiel daran zu nehmen^^


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2012)

Achso. Immerhin hat er sich getraut


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. September 2012)

Ich hÃ¤tte da mal eine Frage an die Kenner:

das: 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=213

oder das:

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=222

Frage ist ob sich die 400â¬ mehr lohnen wÃ¼rden. Ich tendiere momentan eher zu dem Wicked 160 da das Sitzrohr 30mm lÃ¤nger ist, bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe nicht zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen.


----------



## softlurch (20. September 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> was machen wir Morgen (Do) so gegen 19:00 Uhr?


... der Andrang auf den heutigen termin macht schon Angst 
Bin selber etwas träge, heute ich nix ...


----------



## S P (20. September 2012)

Heute nicht dabei, da Termin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Am Tiergarten ist doch oben dieser kleine Spielplatz mit dieser Steinstufe direkt am Wegrand. Dort standen wir und haben uns ein bisschen mit dieser Doppelstufe auseinandergesetzt und dann kam dort ein Vater mit Sohnemann an (Hardtail) und fuhr über die Wurzeln gerade auf diese Stufe zu, zu langsam zum Droppen, zu schnell zum Fahren also reißt er einfach kurz vorher mal das Vorderrad um 10 cm in die Höhe und macht einen richtig schönen Abgang, überschlägt sich vorwärts, kommt aber wie es aussieht unverwundet davon. Wir standen alle daneben und haben es gesehen. Dem Kind habe ich dann davon mal abgeraten ;-) sich ein Beispiel daran zu nehmen^^



cool, an der Veste hat jemand von 2 Jahren in etwa dasselbe gemacht: nur ist der aus ca. 2m Höhe mit dem Steißbein voraus aufgeschlagen, weil er einen Drop in eine schräge Landung springen wollte. War etwas schmerzhafter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2012)

Ich bin auch raus heute abend.


----------



## WyRoz (20. September 2012)

Heute STB?


----------



## microbat (20. September 2012)

Hi - irgendwo werd´ich heut´radeln...

@ MasterP1989

Als erste Wahl würde ich das "Wicked 160 LTD" nehmen.
Zum zweiten das "Wicked 160" und das "Wicked 170" nur
dann wenn umgehend die Hammerschmidt ersetzt wird gegen
eine normal leichte Kurbel, denn die HS ist praktisch doppelt so schwer,
wie was normales.


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. September 2012)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Bewertung,

das Wicked 160 LTD ist mir etwas zu teuer und der Vorteil nicht wirklich ersichtlich um 900â¬ mehr zu rechtfertigen. Das Wicked 160 spricht mir sehr zu aber zu dem Wicked 170, das ist doch irrelevant ob die Kurbel jetzt 1KG mehr wiegt bei so einem Bike oder? Die Komponenten (Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer) erscheinen mir bei dem Wicked 170 etwas besser und man hÃ¤tte auch mehr Federweg..hmmm schwierige Wahl. Wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt die Gabel sowie der DÃ¤mpfer vom Wicked 160 taugen mehr als die von meinem aktuellen Cube AMS 125 Pro dann wird es wohl das werden


----------



## softlurch (20. September 2012)

Muss das wirklich noch einer sagen?


----------



## microbat (21. September 2012)

Hammerschmidt ist toll und super - aber wiegt 1650 gr (= 1,6 kg!)
 und muss exakt verbaut und darf bei Schmutzfahrten alle 1000 km zerlegt & gereinigt werden 
- zumindest wenn man keinen erhöhten Wiederstand wünscht und auch sonst nicht Fahrrad-geräusch empfindlich ist.

Die 900 EUR für´s YT LTD sind sehr gut angelegt. Der Rahmen ist leichter - da Karbonsattelrohr, XO komplett + Reverb + Crossmax SX.
Hätte ich nicht schon drei Bikes im Keller und wollte es haben, ich tät´s nehmen...

...wenn die Börse kleiner ist, dann eben das "normale" Wicked - ist auch ein Super Preis.

Ansonsten kann ich noch folgendes empfehlen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75657
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75658

Information hierzu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521318
Grüße

P.S.: meine Ausfahrt heut´ Nacht im F-Stadtwald war Super - die Trails werden dort auch wieder besser / interessanter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. September 2012)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=214

hätts das eher gegeben würd das jetzt in der garage stehen.. ^^


----------



## d1ke (21. September 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> P.S.: meine Ausfahrt heut´ Nacht im F-Stadtwald war Super - die Trails werden dort auch wieder besser / interessanter....



Uha, mir gefällt was ich lese. Sag das nächste mal wenn du im SW bist doch mal Bescheid.


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. September 2012)

@ MasterP1989

Alutech Fanes gibts bis Rahmengröße XXL . 
Kostenpunkt 2300  und noch etwas konfigurierbar (z.B. Vivid, damit gibts weniger Durchschläge ).


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. September 2012)

Taugen die Bikes dort was?

Wird heute irgendwo Fahrrad gefahren?


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2012)

was meinst du mit "dort"?


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. September 2012)

Alutech Fanes Bikes 

http://alutech-cycles.com/index.php


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2012)

ähm. ja.. die taugen was  unterhalt dich doch mal mit dem RolandMC, der fährt ein Fanes.


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. September 2012)

Und genau diese RolandMC-Fanes Enduro durfte ich mal 100m den Berg hochkurbeln  und dann wieder runterfahren. Faszinierend. Erstens die Güte vom Roland,  mich mal auf sein Schätzchen zu lassen und dann der Hinterbau. Spricht  nur dann an, wenn er soll und setzt die reingetretene Energie ziemlich  effektiv um. Und das bei 170 mm. Bügelt natürlich auch so einiges weg.

Wenn du willst kannst du nächste Woche auch mein Nukeproof  Mega AM in Rahmengröße L mal proberollen. Wenn der Zusteller bis dahin  endlich die fehlenden Teile ausgeliefert hat. (Für evtl. auftretende Unannehmlichkeiten augrund britisch montierter Bremsen wird keine Haftung übernommen...)


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2012)

Ahhhh, der Björn . Sind die Finger noch so weit ok das du tippen kannst? ;-)


----------



## S P (21. September 2012)

Huh? Wasn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2012)

er hat gestern abend nen Kurs im Cafe Kraft gemacht


----------



## microbat (21. September 2012)

...vermtl. untrainiert und nicht aufgewärmt
oder 
hängt einfach nur die Haut noch an den Griffen...


----------



## Lammerjappen (21. September 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> ...vermtl. untrainiert und nicht aufgewärmt
> oder
> hängt einfach nur die Haut noch an den Griffen...




Ähem, von wo aus hast du denn zugeschaut? Hab dich ja gar nicht bemerkt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Iss aber alles gut gegangen 

Eigentlich spür ich nur was an den Füßen. Entweder sind die schon wieder  gewachsen oder meine Kletterschuhe geschrumpft. Komisches Phänomen  (dabei hab ich sie doch gar nicht in die Waschmaschine). Wird sich aber beheben, Leder ist dehnbar... Mittelfußknochen auch.


----------



## microbat (22. September 2012)

ne - einfach nur Erfahrung - wir machen doch alle die gleichen Fehler


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2012)

Ich drehe heute abend eine Runde am STB. Denke so gegen 17 - 17:30 bin ich am Parkplatz...


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2012)

Mache mich jetzt fertig. Wird kurz nach fünf werden...


----------



## WyRoz (22. September 2012)

Ich würde gern mitfahren. Kannst du warten? Bin 30min da.


----------



## S P (23. September 2012)

Was für ein fettes Wochenende im Vinschgau. 

War das Wetter in N auch so sonnig und e warm? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. September 2012)

Heute ja  

Jetzt sehe ich es erst: alles Gute zum Geburtstag, killacat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2012)

Na von mir dann natürlich auch alles Gute!

Wann lässt dich mal wieder blicken?


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)

Joe alles gute nochma (falls du FB nicht liest..) 

Geht dienstag was? wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2012)

Ich wäre Dienstag am Start. STB?


----------



## MasterP1989 (24. September 2012)

ich auch, jouu!


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)

1900?


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2012)

Jo wie immer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2012)

geladene Lampen nicht vergessen. Wird jetzt schon früh dunkel


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Was macht das wetter in nbg? Bei mir regnets scho...


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. September 2012)

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%, blauer Himmel und Sonne


----------



## gimB (25. September 2012)

noch ist hier strahlend-blauer Himmel. Hoffentlich bleibts so!


----------



## microbat (25. September 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%, blauer Himmel und Sonne


 

und die Frisur hält


----------



## d1ke (25. September 2012)

Badasswolken über EuromedClinic.
Schätze wird ähnlich runtergehen wie gestern. Würde ich mir überlegen.


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Gut das auf den wetterbericht verlass ist....

Bei mir schüttets. Wie siehts bisher aus??


----------



## Milan0 (25. September 2012)

Das zieht vorbei. Ich riskiere es...


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. September 2012)

richtig so!! No risk no fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

Bis gleich


----------



## Milan0 (25. September 2012)

War eine schöne Runde. Jetzt bin ich platt


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. September 2012)

ja war doch sehr beständig vom Wetter und die Temperaturen waren auch noch annehmlich. Der nasse Untergrund war teilweise etwas unberechenbar, aber sonst wäre es ja auch auf Dauer langweilig ;-)

Juhu meine Bremse wurde heute versendet


----------



## WyRoz (26. September 2012)

Heute was los am STB?


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. September 2012)

ich wäre wohl interessiert da es relativ warm ist...


----------



## WyRoz (26. September 2012)

1 Stunde später  
In 30-60min beim STB?
Aufs Bier müssten wir dann verzichten


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. September 2012)

Hey, das ist mir jetzt doch dann etwas zu spät da ich noch ins Kino möchte..da ist morgen besser.


----------



## WyRoz (26. September 2012)

Okay, morgen STB? 
Muss meinen Skill noch Steigern


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. September 2012)

Alles klar, dann hätte ich gesagt wir fahren wie immer? 19:00 am Steinbrüchlein? Wenn sonst keiner Lust hat können wir aber auch gerne früher bei Tageslicht fahren, bin da noch sehr flexibel.

Oder nochmal eine dicke Reifen-Tour am Tiergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. September 2012)

Hätte ein Cube AMS von einem Kumpel im Angebot. Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt bitte PN! 


Hier ein Link vom Rad und der Sattelstütze

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mt...s-125-the-one-white-n-black-n-red/221882.html

Federweg 140mm
Fox Gabel und Dämpfer
Komplette XT Ausstattung
DT-Swiss Laufräder
Absenkbare Sattelstütze von Kindshock

http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-22202-ks-sattelstuetze-kind-shock-i950r-remote-fernbedienung.html

Hab einen kurzen Vorbau angebaut und die Bremsbacken, Kette + Kassette hinten sind neu.

Preisvorstellung circa 1.400 EUR


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

Dicht Auffahren und Drängeln, ja gerne!! 

Wer fährt heute wo und wann, ich muss diese kleine Bremse ausprobieren!!!


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. September 2012)

okay, ich lass es heute mal. Bin gerade am Steinbrüchlein und es ist einfach mal viel zu nass!


----------



## WyRoz (27. September 2012)

Ich sag heut auch ab. 
Hatte heute ne Tour von Erlangen


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. September 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> lang nicht mehr gesehen (ja, das liegt an mir, ich weiß).
> Fährt vielleicht jemand von euch hier
> ...



Man, hätts fast vergessen. Fährt hier einer mit von Euch?


----------



## brainbu9 (29. September 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Werde mich für ein paar Stunden am Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein rumtreiben.
Startzeit vermutlich gegen 11 Uhr, da bin ich aber flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (29. September 2012)

STB um 12? 
Da wäre ich dann dabei


----------



## Slash96 (29. September 2012)

brainbu9 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Werde mich für ein paar Stunden am Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein rumtreiben.
> Startzeit vermutlich gegen 11 Uhr, da bin ich aber flexibel.



Ob ich morgen schon so früh auf bin, weiß ich noch nicht.  
Hänge noch im Hunsrück und warte, dass ein Kumpel mit RyanAir ankommt. Könnte ne lange bzw. sehr kurze Nacht werden. Ich versuche mal 12 uhr zu schaffen.


----------



## brainbu9 (30. September 2012)

Na dann versuchen wir mal 12 uhr am Parkplatz zum STB.
Komme aus Steinbühl, kann also +/- paar Minuten  werden.


----------



## Dorsdn (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

kann man sich da einklinken? Weiss jedoch nicht so ganz ob wir zusammen passen?
Ich fahre mit meinem Spicy 316 (160mm) gerne singltrails. 
Ich mag keine Waldautobahnen und umfahre gerne grosse Sprünge. 
Ich kenne mich am Steinbrüchlein leider nicht aus.
Ich würde aber heute gerne min so 20km im Wald sammenl - kommen wir da zusammen? Würde mich freuen.
Ob heute 12:00 wirklich klappt weiss ich noch nicht genau, hatte eigentlich vor an der "Alten Veste" eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## brainbu9 (30. September 2012)

Klar, kannst du machen.
Ich kenne mich in der Gegend aber auch nicht wirklich aus. Bin meistens am Tiergarten unterwegs.
20km... bin schlecht im Strecken schätzen. Aber ich hab mir so 2-3 Stunden vorgenommen.

Edit: Waldautobahnen dienen bei mir auch nur zur Anfahrt. Sprünge ... kommt drauf an wie groß ;-)


----------



## Dorsdn (30. September 2012)

Danke, nicht auf mich warten, schaffe es ev nicht.


----------



## Lammerjappen (30. September 2012)

ich komm dann auch mal vorbei


----------



## brainbu9 (30. September 2012)

Fahr dann mal los.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Dorsdn (30. September 2012)

@secherezze, vielen Dank fürs guiden.
Hat Spass gemacht, gerne mal wieder.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. September 2012)

Wie schauts morgen oder am Mittwoch bei euch so aus? Wir haben uns ja jetzt schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gesehen  Wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. September 2012)

Jau, Zeit wäre es mal wieder.


----------



## microbat (30. September 2012)

Mo. & Di. ab 19:00 - STB / STW
Mi. ab 14:00 - TG rund um den Buck / Kalchitrails oder paddeln auf der Wiesent ;-)
Do. ab ? - TG: zuerst Tiere glotzen & dann rund um den Buck
Fr. ab 14:00 - STB / Kalchitrails
Sa. & So. ab ? - Kalchitrails

so in etwa sieht mein Plan aus


----------



## S P (30. September 2012)

ah... ja, genau. So viel Zeit, wenn ich hätt. Mi Fränkische DickeReifenRunde wäre mal wieder was. Ein, zwei Stellen wollen von mir noch gefahren werden.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre für Dienstag 1900 STB


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch 14 Uhr TG klingt gut. Das peil ich mal an.


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> ah... ja, genau. So viel Zeit, wenn ich hätt. Mi Fränkische DickeReifenRunde wäre mal wieder was. Ein, zwei Stellen wollen von mir noch gefahren werden.



wart bis samstag mit fränkische, dann bin ich wieder vom lago zurück


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2012)

Lago...


----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2012)

@S P
Fränkische wäre ich dabei, wennst einen Platz für mich im Auto noch hast...Mittwoch oder Samstag ginge beides


----------



## gimB (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Thread (und relativ neu in Nbg ). Bin bisher mit der DAV Gruppe gefahren, würde mich aber ab sofort auch hier mal an Ausfahrten beteiligen wollen.
Dienstag 19:00 STB klingt gut, da sag ich definitiv mal zu. 
Bis morgen dann,

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also Samstag Fränkische?

Dienstag 1900 STB steht.


----------



## dertobel (1. Oktober 2012)

Jupp! Morgen 1900 STB!


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand einen Vorbau, 31.8mm, 6°, in 75mm oder 90mm zum Testen über?


----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich. Sollte 75 oder 70 sein. Leicht ist er aber nicht


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2012)

morgen 18:50 STB bastelstunde?  
Hast / Brauchst du spacer? 1 1/8"?


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Sitzhaltung auf dem Hardtail ist etwas zu gestreckt bei 607mm Oberrohrlänge und 100mm Vorbau. 20-30mm weniger wären ganz angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (1. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vorbau, 31.8mm, 6°, in 75mm oder 90mm zum Testen über?


Hab noch nen entsprechenden syntace superforce


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hab noch nen entsprechenden syntace superforce


----------



## d1ke (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute Mittag gegen 13 Uhr am NH Forsthotel im Fürther Stadtwald. Von dort im Wald Richtung Veste etc
/edit: Wohl doch nicht, ist was dazwischengekommen!


----------



## Milan0 (2. Oktober 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hab noch nen entsprechenden syntace superforce



Ass sticht Buben. Muss ich wohl meinen nicht mitbringen


----------



## LesPaul (2. Oktober 2012)

@Milan0: Wenn ich dich nochmal um deine Lampe anhauen dürfte, wäre ich heute abend 19:00 am STB dabei...


----------



## Milan0 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss halt noch den Akku laden. Hoffe das reicht dann bis abends...


----------



## dertobel (2. Oktober 2012)

@S P:
18:15 Stresi?


----------



## S P (2. Oktober 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> @S P:
> 18:15 Stresi?



Jep.


----------



## softlurch (2. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ass sticht Buben. Muss ich wohl meinen nicht mitbringen


... wenn der Herr SP warten kann - ich bin heute Abend nicht am stb (weil am Lago  )


----------



## S P (2. Oktober 2012)

Lago...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Runde.


----------



## gimB (2. Oktober 2012)

dito!


----------



## Milan0 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja war sehr cool!


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Kommt jetzt heute noch jemand 14.00 Uhr zum TG? Bin grad am überlegen was ich jetzt heute mache 


EDIT: Erledigt der Fall. Aufm Weg zum STB.


----------



## microbat (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin grad am überlegen ob TG oder Kalchitrails - so gegen 14:30 - mit Panzer, denn am mega müßte ich eine Bremse entlüften und falls alles klappt bekomme ich am Freitag ohnehin neue Bremsen....

...Panzer bedeutet, keine Trekking Tour zum Moritzberg.


----------



## Brook (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute!

Darf ich mich kurz vorstellen - da wo ich jetzt wohne nennen mich die meisten einfach FUCHS (bei Hannover am Deister) ... jedoch zieht es mich beruflich nach Nürnberg (hoffe zumindest es läuft alles glatt) und jetzt brauche ich Eure Hilfe:

In welcher Ecke muss man wohnen um am coolsten zu den verschiedenen Spots zu kommen (per Bike / Bahn)?

Am Liebsten fahre ich Enduro / Freeride oder Downhill ... demnach hab ich Osternohe auf der Landkarte schon eingetragen (hält ja auch fast vor der Tür eine Bahn, richtig??).

Was ich hier noch im Forum fand sind folgende Begriffe ... 

- Tiergarten
- Alten Veste
- STB (wofür steht das)
- Steinbrüchlein
- Moritzberg
- Ochsenkopf
- TG
- Kalchitrails

Gibt es Dirtspots in der City??? Wo ... die müsste ich auch eintragen 

Sicher hat da jeder seine eigenen Lieblingstrails ... drum ist die nächste Frage vielleicht NOCH wichtiger? 

Biker - WG (ist was geplant / hat wer Interesse)??
Günstige 1-2 Zimmerwohnung in Fürth oder Nürnberg??
Welches Viertel empfehlt Ihr??

Schreibt mir bitte hier oder bei privaten Geschichten eine PN .... würde mich freuen Euch alle kennenlernen zu dürfen


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2012)

STB ist gleich Steinbrüchlein. Ich wohne in der Südstadt und komme überall gut per Bike hin


----------



## gimB (4. Oktober 2012)

Die Sports sind eigentlich um Nbg rum verteilt. Von daher wird es _die _optimale Wohnlage nicht geben. Insgesamt sind die Dimensionen allerdings überschaubau, sprich du kannst alles problemlos mit dem Rad erreichen. Moritzberg sind vom Tiergarten aus so knapp 15 km, bietet jetzt aber auch nicht allzu viel...

Unter http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/page3.php findest du die Ausgangspunkte zu den wesentlichen Spots.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke muss man wohnen um am coolsten zu den verschiedenen Spots zu kommen (per Bike / Bahn)?
> 
> Am Liebsten fahre ich Enduro / Freeride oder Downhill ... demnach hab ich Osternohe auf der Landkarte schon eingetragen (hält ja auch fast vor der Tür eine Bahn, richtig??).



im Süd-Osten, da sind der Tiergarten und die Ecke am Steinbrüchlein am nächsten. 


Brook schrieb:


> - Tiergarten
> - Alten Veste
> - STB (wofür steht das)
> - Steinbrüchlein
> ...



Am Ochsenkopf und in Osternohe gibts nen Lift incl. Bikepark. Kalchtrails kann man inzwischen ignorieren, die sind nur noch ein einziges großes Sandloch. Steinbrüchlein (== STB) ist mehr bike-bouldern als fahren  Sprich seehr viele fiese Schlüsselstellen bergab. 
Tiergarten ist eher die Ecke mit dem DH-Trails für den Winter. Oder aber in Erlangen am Rathsberg 



Brook schrieb:


> Gibt es Dirtspots in der City??? Wo ... die müsste ich auch eintragen



Zabo-Trails in Zabo, wie der Name schon sagt, zw. Burgfarrnbach und Siegelsdorf bzw. Veitsbronn im Landkreis Fürth gibts nen relativ großen Dirtpark und in Leichendorf entsteht derzeit ebenfalls einer. In Zabo und Leichendorf gibts jeweils auch noch nen Pumptrack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. Oktober 2012)

HuHu

was mach´ma denn heute?


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Oktober 2012)

Vorm Regen verstecken?


----------



## S P (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht reicht es heute noch für eine tgb-einheit.


----------



## microbat (4. Oktober 2012)

Laut
http://www.t-online.de/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html
ist die Tage die Regenfront durch. 

Als ich heute vom wandern aus dem Regen nach Hause kam,
lag so ein netter Karton mit Bremsen drin auf meiner Treppe...
...mit anderen Worten: 
heute keine Fango Packung sondern im Keller am Rad´l rumschrauben.


----------



## WyRoz (5. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, eure Meinung.
YT Wicked 170 oder YT Tues 2.0

Und ja ich weiß dass das zwei ganz verschied Bikes sind. Ich meine welches davon ist besser für Nürnberg geeignet wenn man alles fahren will. Ich selber tendiere zu 80% zum Wicked.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Oktober 2012)

Wicked. Das Tues ist eher was für Osternohe, hier auf den Trails ist bergauf immer schieben angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (5. Oktober 2012)

85% :d


----------



## Brook (5. Oktober 2012)

Habt schon mal vielen vielen *DANK* ... mit den Posts habt Ihr mir schon super dolle weitergeholfen!

Wenn Ihr Euch jetzt noch wegen einer WG / kleinen Bikerhütte umhören könntet - ein Traum, dann bin ich bei den ersten Touren (Nightride vielleicht) mit heißem Kakao ausgeben dran 

Sind hier im Forum eigentlich auch Leute von den großen in Nürnberg ansässigen Bikebuden Cosmic oder YT (per PN)??

Werd mir dann noch ein paar der empfohlenen "Flow Line Videos" bei Youtube ansehen 




Brook schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Darf ich mich kurz vorstellen - da wo ich jetzt wohne nennen mich die meisten einfach FUCHS (bei Hannover am Deister) ... jedoch zieht es mich beruflich nach Nürnberg (hoffe zumindest es läuft alles glatt) und jetzt brauche ich Eure Hilfe:
> 
> ...


----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> [...]ein Traum, dann bin ich bei den ersten Touren (Nightride vielleicht) mit heißem Kakao ausgeben dran



Woas is etz des? Kakao? Nenene, mer dringn hier wenn dann "Hopfenblütentee". Wegen sowas kann man in manchen Wärdschafden verhaun wern.


----------



## Brook (5. Oktober 2012)

Freie Getränkewahl ... Glühwein im Winter is sicher auch super, schön HEISSS türlich 




S P schrieb:


> Woas is etz des? Kakao? Nenene, mer dringn hier wenn dann Hopfenblütentee. Wegen sowas kann man in manchen Wärdschafden verhauen wern.


----------



## WyRoz (5. Oktober 2012)

Morgen geht's nach forchheim  
Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 17:00 STB? 
Früher geht's bei mir net, muss arbeiten.


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wärdschafden



wenn du das r und das e noch weglässt passts =)


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaut es morgen abend aus? Mal zur Abwechslung dicke Reifenrunde am TG?


----------



## WyRoz (8. Oktober 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wicked. Das Tues ist eher was für Osternohe, hier auf den Trails ist bergauf immer schieben angesagt...



1 Kilo macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied. Ich weiß halt net ob die HammerSchmidt ne gute Idee ist. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der HS?


----------



## microbat (8. Oktober 2012)

@_Milan0_
klar warum auch nicht 

@_WyRoz_
des Thema hatt´ma scho´
und es ist ein Unterschied - HS ist keine gute Idee - schlechte Erfahrung über rund 2,5 Jahr mit zwei Winter bzw. Schmodder-Zeiten...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> 1 Kilo macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied. Ich weiß halt net ob die HammerSchmidt ne gute Idee ist. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der HS?



1 Kilo ist nicht das Problem. Das Tues geht nur mit einem Kettenblatt vorne, das Sattelrohr wird wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, um eine für's Bergauffahren passende Stütze unterzubringen (die sich dann bergab auch halbwegs weit versenken lässt). 
Und die restliche Geometrie vom Tues ist so für schneller bergab schon ok, aber dauerhaft mit 63,5° Lenkwinkel Touren fahren? Und wie die Sitzposition mit langer Sattelstütze ist, wäre mal interessant zu wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (8. Oktober 2012)

Wäre morgen Abend am TG auch dabei. Wieder 19 Uhr?


----------



## softlurch (8. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen abend aus? Mal zur Abwechslung dicke Reifenrunde am TG?


Dicke reifen sind drauf 
Hauptsache s regnet ned wie wild ...


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2012)

Also versteh ich das richtig: KEINE vollgasaktion zum MoBerg?


----------



## microbat (8. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also versteh ich das richtig: KEINE vollgasaktion zum MoBerg?


 
eine KEINE Vollgasaktion wäre mir willkommen 
- also bouldern, droppen und shredden rund um den Buck 
(auch bekannt als Panzerfahren ;-)
- ansonsten sollte ich wissen, was mich erwartet zur "Wahl der Waffe"...


----------



## rebirth (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin, was macht das wetter in nbg? Bei mir ists grad ziiemlich nass.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich meinem Handy glaube, bleibt es trocken heute Abend...
Was machen wir?


----------



## a$i (9. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch aus Nürnberg Werkzeug um einen Steuersatz (tapered) auszupressen und einen neuen (tapered auf 1.1/8) einzupressen und den Konus auf den Gabelschaft aufzuschlagen?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das mit Hammer und Meißel gelöst


----------



## a$i (9. Oktober 2012)

Werde ich zur Not auch machen müssen, wobei ich das gerne vermeiden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man da aufpasst passiert da nichts 

Was ist jetzt heute Abend? Ja oder Nein?
Tendiere eher zu Nein bei dem Wetter, wobei ich meine neue Softshell doch auch ausprobieren müsste...


----------



## softlurch (9. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn man da aufpasst passiert da nichts
> 
> Was ist jetzt heute Abend? Ja oder Nein?
> Tendiere eher zu Nein bei dem Wetter, wobei ich meine neue Softshell doch auch ausprobieren müsste...


Bei welchem Wetter könntest du sie besser ausprobieren 
Von mir aus immer noch ja  ...


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Und wo? Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein?

Tiergarten kenne ich mich immer noch nicht aus...


----------



## microbat (9. Oktober 2012)

Lagerwerkzeug hat bei mir immer die Fahrradkiste... 

Wegen der Feuchtigkeit besser kein STB - am TG geht´s bei schmodder-wedder besser voran...

und ich möchte heute ab 19:00 Uhr irgendwo fahren,
denn ich war gestern faul...


----------



## softlurch (9. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und wo? Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein?
> 
> Tiergarten kenne ich mich immer noch nicht aus...


Dafür hast doch uns. Also 19uhr löwensaal! (Wenn du weißt, wo das ist


----------



## dertobel (9. Oktober 2012)

Dann bin ich 18:15 Uhr am Stresi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (9. Oktober 2012)

dertobel schrieb:


> Dann bin ich 18:15 Uhr am Stresi...


Was willst' da denn solange machen? Bis zum TG sind's von dort doch nur 15min. Werden so 18:45 am Stesi vorbei kommen ...


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ok ich bin um 18:30 an der Bank wie immer. Von da aus dann zum TG


----------



## gimB (9. Oktober 2012)

Komme direkt zum TG wenn das Wetter hält. Wo genau ist der Löwensaal? Vllt. einfach Haupteingang als Treffpunkt?



a$i schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch aus Nürnberg Werkzeug um einen Steuersatz (tapered) auszupressen und einen neuen (tapered auf 1.1/8) einzupressen und den Konus auf den Gabelschaft aufzuschlagen?


 
Das geht wunderbar mit einem einfachen Kunstoffrohr aus dem Baumarkt. Hab ich grade gestern bei meiner neuen Gabel gemacht.
Lager einpressen nehm ich Gewindestange mit passenden Unterlegscheiben (Aufpassen, nicht verkanten!), Auspressen mit vorsichtigen Schlägen rund um das Lager mit nem Dorn durch das Steuerrohr.


----------



## softlurch (9. Oktober 2012)

gimB schrieb:


> Komme direkt zum TG wenn das Wetter hält. Wo genau ist der Löwensaal? Vllt. einfach Haupteingang als Treffpunkt?


Ok. 19 Uhr Haupteingang 
Wetter hält, sogar im Südwesten scheint schon die sonne ...


----------



## dertobel (9. Oktober 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Was willst' da denn solange machen? Bis zum TG sind's von dort doch nur 15min. Werden so 18:45 am Stesi vorbei kommen ...


Stimmt... ich war irgendwie auf die übliche (STB) Zeit getaktet . Dann werde ich auch so um 18:45 eintrudeln.


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2012)

Oder noch 10 Minuten pumpen gehen...  zum aufwärmen.


----------



## rebirth (9. Oktober 2012)

Fahr mer da mal vorbei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich war bis eben in der Boulderhalle Erlangen pumpen


----------



## d1ke (9. Oktober 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich war bis eben in der Boulderhalle Erlangen pumpen



Wie ist die im Vgl zum CafÄ Kraft. Wahrscheinlich noch sehr Ã¼ber laufen oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2012)

War nix los, kurz nach 18Uhr ca. 15 Leute. Ist gut geworden, die Boulder sind insgesamt einfacher als im CK. Weniger Dächer, auch die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind imho ne Stufe einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (9. Oktober 2012)

hey bin nächste woche im Altmühltal genau essingen..lohnt es sich mein all mountain mitzubringen??

grüße ausn vogtland


----------



## d1ke (9. Oktober 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> War nix los, kurz nach 18Uhr ca. 15 Leute. Ist gut geworden, die Boulder sind insgesamt einfacher als im CK. Weniger Dächer, auch die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind imho ne Stufe einfacher.



Danke.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2012)

War doch eine schöne Runde. Wolfis Nightride Premiere 

Bin beim Sturz auch auf den Oberschenkel gefallen <- habe ich heute früh gemerkt...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War doch eine schöne Runde. Wolfis Nightride Premiere
> 
> Bin beim Sturz auch auf den Oberschenkel gefallen <- habe ich heute früh gemerkt...



Was hat der Wolfi für eine Lampe gehabt! Modell Grablicht? 
Du sollst doch nicht stürzen.


----------



## S P (10. Oktober 2012)

Mit, oder ohne Licht... spielt, glaube ich, keine Rolle.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Oktober 2012)

dave.312 schrieb:


> hey bin nächste woche im Altmühltal genau *essingen*..lohnt es sich mein all mountain mitzubringen??
> 
> grüße ausn vogtland



Meinst du vielleicht *Essing*, westlich von Kehlheim?

Definitiv das Bike mitnehmen!
Altmühltal hat einige lohnende Ecken und Trails ...


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Oktober 2012)

Liegt natürlich nur am Material - wie immer 

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/09/martyn-ashton-road-bike-party/


----------



## S P (10. Oktober 2012)

Als ich letztens eine Treppe mit dem RR runter gefahren bin, war danach der Reifen platt. Durchschlag bei 8Bar.


----------



## dertobel (10. Oktober 2012)

Habe soeben erfahren, dass meine 6jährige Tochter gestern mit ihrem Fahrrad eine dreistufige Treppe heruntergefahren ist... der Apfel fällt wohl nicht weit vom Stamm. Oder sie hat zuviel Freeride - Videos mit ihrem Vater angeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub ich hol mir wieder ein BMX und fang von vorn an


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute abend leider keine Zeit. Evtl Samstagvormittag am STB?


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2012)

CC Kondi Tour ab TG/1900.


----------



## softlurch (11. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> CC Kondi Tour ab TG/1900.


Ohne mich, keine zeit


----------



## rebirth (11. Oktober 2012)

Samstag klingt aufn ersten blick interessant. Ich dacht aber das wetter wird kacke?!


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2012)

Wird es auch. Genau wie auch schon morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi, CC am TG ab 1900 schaffe ich nicht.
Fr. & Sa. wird es regnen - am So. solls schon wieder besser werden.
Wenn überhaupt, schaffe ich heut´ ne Runde im Fü-STW. cíao bis Di...


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wird es auch. Genau wie auch schon morgen...



http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-9206-15/wetter-nuernberg.html


----------



## rebirth (11. Oktober 2012)

Peter: wollts auch grad schreiben.. hab aufm TV den bericht fürs WE gehört. Soll eher am Sonntag kagge werden.
Hast du schon mitm Wolfi geredet wegen Samstag?


----------



## LesPaul (11. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Samstagvormittag am STB?



Wenn das Wetter hält, komme ich mit. Aber nicht vor 10:00 h


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2012)

falls wetter und für wolfi ok, dann 1100uhr stb parke


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls wetter und für wolfi ok, dann 1100uhr stb parke



Von meiner Seite aus kein Problem.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schade habe gerade erfahren das ich morgen Vormittag Möbel schleppen darf...

Evtl komme ich nachmittags zu einer Runde


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2012)

ich bin um 1100uhr am parke


----------



## softlurch (12. Oktober 2012)

Schaffe es leider nicht zu 11. Könnte frühestens ab 13 Uhr. Vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwo zu Euch stoßen ... @Milan0: ab wann kannst Du Denn? Bin auf jeden Fall fürs STB


----------



## Milan0 (12. Oktober 2012)

Denke es wird so gegen zwei bei mir werden. Weiß es aber noch nicht genau. Versuche so früh wie möglich fertig zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Oktober 2012)

Ha - da nähert ihr euch den Zeiten, zu denen ich langsam in die Gänge komme...


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Also 18 uhr stb?  ne schmarn.. 

Wenn man wüsst wie das wetter wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2012)

macht ihr im stb die tour oder probiererles neben der parke?


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Oktober 2012)

Schwerpunkt liegt mehr auf Technik.
Nicht mehr wie 15km und vielleicht 300hm.
Aber das reicht meistens den Meisten ...


----------



## SuShu (13. Oktober 2012)

Bin 11:00 dabei.


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich leider nicht. Ich schaffs nimmer...


----------



## LesPaul (13. Oktober 2012)

@_Milan0_ und softlurch:
Ich bin auch heute nachmittag dabei. Wann?


----------



## MasterP1989 (13. Oktober 2012)

würde auch mitfahren, Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bitte


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand milan0s nummer? Ich brauch ja ne std zur anreise..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Oktober 2012)

Wär auch dabei wenns nicht zu spät wird... Müsste so 14.00 Uhr anpeilen.
rebirth wollen wir uns einfach 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz treffen und oben auf dem Spielplatz auf milan0 warten? Er meinte ja er versuchts irgendwann ab 14.00 Uhr zu schaffen, oder?
Wenn keiner kommt fahren wir einfach irgendwann los.


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2012)

Ok


----------



## WyRoz (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs,
hat einer von euch schon mal an Veranstaltungen wie Megavalanche teilgenommen?


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2012)

lol


----------



## WyRoz (13. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> lol



wieso lol?
ist doch ganz interessant


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Oktober 2012)

Hier wohl niemand  die stehen nur auf so langsamen technischen Kram 

Geil wäre das auf alle Fälle mal. Dieses WE ist auch ein Endurorennen in Treuchlingen (ca. 70km von Nbg)
Hatte ich hier neulich mal gepostet und nach Mitfahrern gefragt. Leider ohne erfolg   Dabei hätte es bestimmt einen "Mega"Spass gemacht.
Aber gut, habe eh erst heute meine Laufräder wieder aus der Werkstatt bekommen. Zudem erfolgt da nur Bergab die Wertung......können Sie gleich ein Downhillrennen veranstalten. 
Etwas Bergauf quälen gehört einfach dazu, bin ich der Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus. Wusste nicht das auch Möbel aufbauen mit angesagt ist...


----------



## WyRoz (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts mit Osternohe aus?
Läuft da was demnächst?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2012)

Osti oder Ochsenkopf bin ich schon gelegentlich unterwegs.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn du im STB schon bei paar Stellen sagst das ist zu krass, dann ist ein Bikepark sicher (noch) nicht das Richtige für dich...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2012)

Osternohe mit Sprünge auslassen ist Kindergarten im Vergleich zum STB, rein vom fahren her ist das nicht so tragisch  Oko, das kommt schon eher hin. Wobei auch da inzwischen ein paar Ecken entschärft wurden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Oktober 2012)

Das ist richtig. 

Ach und da gibts auch 1-2 Stellen ums Steinbrüchlein die ich noch nicht gefahren bin und habe trotzdem meinen Spass im Bikepark. 

Wollte ab Mittwoch oder Donnerstag noch einmal an den Geißkopf. So als Saisonabschluss. Falls wer Bock hat kann man sich da unten ja treffen oder so.


----------



## WyRoz (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich frag ja nicht für dieses Wochenende sondern ob überhaupt jemand dort bisschen aktiv ist. Jetzt bin ich noch ein Greenhorn/Amateur/Noob


----------



## microbat (13. Oktober 2012)

@ WyRoz

Demnächst stelle ich in die e-bucht spezial Werkzeug und Ersatzteile für die Hammerschmidt ein...
...hast`e Interesse?

und zum Enduro Rennen: z. Bsp. jedes Wochenende bin ich solo rund um Nürnberg unterwegs, 
bewege mich dabei schneller als im STB und nehme (fast) alles mit was Spass macht.
Gebiete dürften bekannt sein, teilweise stehen die Trails in der Wanderkarte (sollte man haben)
und dann heist es die Gegend zu erfahren. Da sind dann auch mal lange Schotterwege dabei, bis man 
kapiert hat, dass das Gebiet weniger reitzvoll ist - oder man fährt gerade auf der falschen Seite vom 
Hügel und auf der anderen gäbe es tolle Trails...

Enduro Rennen bedeutet, das man gegen die Zeit und eine Menge Leute die zur gleichen Zeit auf der Strecke sind
mehr oder weniger schwieriges Gelände unter die Räder nimmt. 
Muss ich nicht haben, ist mir zu stressig.

Zum Vergleich Downhill Rennen = gegen die Zeit - ohne "Gegner" zur gleichen Zeit auf der Strecke - zumeist sehr schweres Gelände.

Zur Steigerung = Megavalanche - na dann viel Spass 
Teinehmer:
rund 2000 Leute in Startblöcken zu je 200 = 10 Wellen...
Megavalanche Strecke: 
Beim Start auf dem Pic Blanc auf 3300m wartet für viele bereits eine sehr schwierig zu bewältigende Aufgabe. 
Auf den ersten zwei Kilometern führt die Strecke nämlich auf Schnee talwärts. 
Gefolgt von einer hochalpinen Mondlandschaft mit unzähligen technischen Herausforderungen. 
Die Trails sind  meist relativ schmal und teils an tiefen Abgründen entlang. 
Die einzig sicheren Überholmöglickeiten finden sich auf den darauffolgenden Uphill Passagen über Wiese. 
Das untere Drittel besteht aus unzähligen Anliegerkurven, die vor allem im untersten Teil  komplett zerbomt sind. 
Lenker festhalten und auf die Zähne beissen ist hier das Motto. 
Wer das Ziel nach 30km und ungefähr 1-1,5h erreicht kann sich MEGA-Survivor nennen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wollte ab Mittwoch oder Donnerstag noch einmal an den Geißkopf. So als Saisonabschluss. Falls wer Bock hat kann man sich da unten ja treffen oder so.



Wenn's Wetter bis über's Wochenende hält, wäre ich Sa. und So. am Start.


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Runde wars heute  Wenn auch ich etwas vorzeitig abbrechen musste. Hab dann aber doch noch die Parkplatzabfahrt mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (13. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn du im STB schon bei paar Stellen sagst das ist zu krass, dann ist ein Bikepark sicher (noch) nicht das Richtige für dich...



Da muss ich widersprechen. Bikepark ist nicht automatisch krasser als natürliche Trails. Und Osternohe schon mal gar nicht. 
Im Gegenteil: An gebauten Strecken/Stunts kann man sich rantasten. Bei natürlichen Trails muss man nehmen was kommt.
Am STB gibt es einige Schlüsselstellen die ich nicht fahre. Dagegen war ich schon in einigen Parks (Todtnau, Bad Wildbad, Osternohe, Bischofsmais, Barr) und hatte immer Spaß (außer Bad Wildbad, die DHs sind echte Witwenmacher...). Und Osternohe ist bei weitem nicht der heftigste Park. Klar gibts da Mutproben, aber auch ganz viel, das ein "normaler" Biker fahren kann.
 @_WyRoz_: Wenn ich das nächste Mal nach O'nohe fahre, kann ich ja Bescheid geben. Wann das allerdings sein wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Saison ist ja auch bald um...


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz ham wir uns net schonmal getroffen im STB? Warst du da net mit ner anderen Gruppe unterwegs wo einer dabei war mit nem Downhiller und Fullface?


----------



## WyRoz (14. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgOG1uVECks&feature=related


----------



## WyRoz (14. Oktober 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> @_WyRoz_: Wenn ich das nächste Mal nach O'nohe fahre, kann ich ja Bescheid geben. Wann das allerdings sein wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Saison ist ja auch bald um...



Okay, danke! Freu mich schon drauf 
 @rebirth
bis jetzt war ich nur dreimal mit euch unterwegs, und warst nicht dabei 
 @topolino
na dann hab ich ja noch viel vor mir  hab mir auch ziemlich viele videos von Megavlanche angeschaut, sieht mega spaßig aus^^


----------



## S P (14. Oktober 2012)

Falls einer noch eine AVID G3 Scheibe in guter Verfassung und 160mm/6 Loch über hat, bitte melden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> na dann hab ich ja noch viel vor mir  hab mir auch ziemlich viele videos von Megavlanche angeschaut, sieht mega spaßig aus^^



schau mal, dass du nächsten Sommer in den Alpen ein wenig Bikepark fahren gehst. Schladming ist da beispielsweise sehr zu empfehlen  Das sollte dir nen guten Eindruck der Anforderungen bei der Mega vermitteln.


----------



## WyRoz (14. Oktober 2012)

edited


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Falls einer noch eine AVID G3 Scheibe in guter Verfassung und 160mm/6 Loch über hat, bitte melden.



hab nur ne hayes scheibe 160  6loch, wennst sie brauchst , kannst sie haben


----------



## S P (14. Oktober 2012)

@peter metz: Danke für Dein Angebot, such aber AVID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> was ist hier in Nürnberg eigentlich die schnellste Strecke?



Wie alt bis du 
in Kmh gemessen biste am wohl am schnellsten wenn die Straße am MoBerg runterballerst.....so im Redbull Roadrage style....

Buck, Stb, Veste, Rathsberg (wo ich schon 1 Jahr nicht mehr war), über  all ist mal ein schneller Trail dabei, kommt drauf was du draus machst,  Stromschneise am Buck, richtig gefahren, kannste da richtig schnell sein


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Teil hier aus einem Post zwei macht.........



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter bis über's Wochenende hält, wäre ich Sa. und So. am Start.



Ja schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird. Vielleicht fahr ich auch noch mal ein paar Tage in die Berge.


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Wo steigt heut die party? Wyroz bist auch am start?


----------



## softlurch (16. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo steigt heut die party? Wyroz bist auch am start?


Werd heute recht früh (noch im hellen) am stb a weng rumeiern. Keine km, schlüsselstellen training.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 1900 am STB


----------



## WyRoz (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heut auch am STB. Glaub aber net dass ich es rechtzeitig schaff. Hole um 18 Uhr mein nagelneues Wicked 170 ab  
Poste auf jeden Fall noch davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (16. Oktober 2012)

Versuche auch zu kommen, wird aber zeitlich eng. Braucht nicht auf mich zu warten...


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Holst das zusammengebaut ab? Bis wann schaffst es denn?


----------



## mscsnoopy (16. Oktober 2012)

Gerade mal angemeldet. Komme aus Fürth 

Ihr fahrt alle eher mit Fullys? Was ist STB (evtl Steinbruch?), wo ist das? Habe nur ein Hardtail kann man trotzdem mitfahren oder seid ihr alle eher Profis? 
Vermute mal, ich müsste mich noch um Licht kümmern, wenn ihr um 19 Uhr fahrt ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2012)

der S_P ist gelegentlich auch auf nem Hardtail unterwegs  
STB == Steinbrüchlein, an der Münchener Straße Richtung Worzeldorf. Dort mit nem Hardtail mitfahren ist nicht so das Thema, es ist mehr die Frage, welche Schlüsselstellen du fährst und welche nicht


----------



## WyRoz (16. Oktober 2012)

Jepp zamgebaut  
Also 1920 sollte ich schaffen. 
Müsst aber net warten, werde es erstmal langsam angehen. 

Also der Milan0 fährt hardtail und kommt gut zu recht. Ich bin Anfänger und muss ziemlich viel umfahren aber die Jungs warten. Für mich War es schwer hardtail zu fahren da ich andauernd den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verloren hab. Vielleicht kann dir der Milan0 ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre da auch mit dem Hardtail. Komme einfach vorbei mit Licht, bisher ist noch keiner verloren gegangen


----------



## mscsnoopy (16. Oktober 2012)

HÃ¶rt sich gut an - dann schau ich mal, wo ich meine Halterung(en) habe.
Ãh bin dann gegen 18:40 da vermute ich. grÃ¼n/graues Cube ;-)
 @WyRoz:
Ebenso AnfÃ¤nger. Zumindest am Hardtailâ¦ war jetzt paar Monate in Kanada und dort zwei mal in Whistler - aber mit einem Leihbike (Rocky Mountain World Cup oder sowas)... das Fieber hat mich gepackt


----------



## gimB (16. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Jepp zamgebaut
> Also 1920 sollte ich schaffen.
> Müsst aber net warten, werde es erstmal langsam angehen.


 
Vllt. können wir dann zusammen fahren. Bei mir wirds ne Jungfernfahrt für das neu aufgebaute Scratch, also eher bissl testen / rantesten, einstellen etc.)


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

dabeiii


----------



## mscsnoopy (16. Oktober 2012)

Ist das denn direkt an der Abfahrt Zollhaus, nach paar Metern rechts ab auf den Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2012)

Jep genau da.


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Reini zeit lassen bis 19:20 ca? 

Ich hab nen 8er das alles zu spät ist.. Bin noch am fummeln damit sich WENIGSTENS das rad frei dreht :/


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2012)

Soll mir recht sein. Dann 19:20 am Parkplatz...


----------



## microbat (16. Oktober 2012)

na dann bin ich ja endlich mal zeitig da - hoffe ich...


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Super  bin grad erst los gekommen, dann brauch ich net so zu heizen


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Oktober 2012)

Mein Panzerchen steht grad noch ohne Gabel da... neue ist aber schon auf dem Weg und dann bin ich nächste Woche hoffentlich auch endlich mal wieder Abends dabei.


----------



## WyRoz (16. Oktober 2012)

Navigation sagt dass ich 1850 da bin


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Dacht du wolltest warten mit der gabel? 

Wyroz schaffst dus?


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo aber das wird dann doch rapide schlechter mit den Buchsen an der alten. Am Sonntag hat sie sich kurz verhakt das muss ich dann nicht noch über den Winter fahren 

Hab jetzt erstmal ne günstige 2012er Domain bekommen... da kann ich die alte auch gleich als Ersatzteillager verwenden. hat sich ja in 5 Jahren nix geändert bei der Domain ^^
Und MoCo IS hat die neue jetzt auch


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2012)

War eine schöne Ausfahrt gestern. Hätte was von 10 kleine Jägermeister


----------



## softlurch (17. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine schöne Ausfahrt gestern. Hätte was von 10 kleine Jägermeister


Habt a wieder a paar verloren mit da zeit?


----------



## S P (17. Oktober 2012)

Schade, wieder verpasst.


----------



## microbat (17. Oktober 2012)

acht kleine Radler die fuhren durch den Wald
zweien war´s zu finster oder es wurde ihnen kalt

sechs kleine Radler die rollten weiter hin
die Zeit verging und es musste einer auf halber Strecke geh´n

fünf kleine Radler die fuhren zum Parkplatz
einer hatte ´nen Termin und fuhr gleich weiter hin

vier kleine Radler die kehrten dann noch ein 
einer bekam keinen Caffe die ander´n Tucher Bräu


----------



## Eckes88 (17. Oktober 2012)

So ich melde mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort, les hier schon eine Zeit lang mit  . Dürfte ich mich hier eventuell mal einer Gruppe anschließen?

Ich fahre bisher eigentlich immer alleine durch die Gegend. Ich denke ein bisschen Gesellschaft könnte mir nicht schaden 

Also wenn ihr das nächste mal ums Steinbrüchlein unterwegs seid wär ich da gerne mal dabei.

 MFG Eckes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (17. Oktober 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> acht kleine radler die fuhren durch den wald
> zweien war´s zu finster oder es wurde ihnen kalt
> 
> sechs kleine radler die rollten weiter hin
> ...



Geeeeeeiiiiiillllll!!!!!!


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2012)

hehe jo


----------



## brainbu9 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hey WyRoz,
wie macht sich das neue Wicked?
Von der Optik her isses ja schonmal geil.  
Die Hammerschmidt sieht zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber wenns hilft....


----------



## WyRoz (17. Oktober 2012)

@brainbu9 Was für eine Antwort erwartest du? 
Ich steige von 'nem kaputten Trek 6300 '09 auf ein Wicked 170 '12 um 

Also ich muss sagen, das Ding ist echt geil!!! Hab bis jetzt nichts auszusetzten. Die Trigger sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ich davor mit Shimano gefahren bin.
Die HammerSchmidt ist natürlich 'ne Sache für sich, aber hab schon gestern gesehen was sie so ausmacht: +mega viel Bodenfreiheit +Schalten im stehen und auch sofortiges Schalten -Gewicht -Wiederstand wegen dem Getriebe. 
Die Reverb ist auch hammergeil.
Muss jetzt das Bike erstmal richtig einfahren und kennenlernen, und die beiden RockShoxs an mich anpassen.
Die Lackierung ist jetzt nicht mein Fall 
Werd mir da noch was überlegen (Höchstwahrcheinlich in Auftrag geben, aber erst wenn ich Geld hab)
 @rebirth Hab heut FireFlyer angerufen. Morgen schicken sie neue Gummies


----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2012)

@_WyRoz_ das is ja mal service  Musst was bezahlen dafür?

@mscsnoopy Reifen bestellt?  Licht würd ich sowas kaufen, da machst net viel falsch: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XM-L-LE...pe-Taschenlampe-6400-/160799192694#vi-content

Bis das teil da ist kannst dir ja eines ausm thread leihen.


----------



## WyRoz (18. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich natürlich nicht. 

Wegen dem Chinaböller. Ist des der den du und der Milan0 habt? 
Weil ich bräuchte noch eine Helmlampe...


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2012)

@ reo

 kommst du an gk? hab nur das mega mit und es hat bestanden. nur der mountainking wollte vor schreck von der felge springen.  
ich frage nur wegen Planung. will auch aufn arber evtl. dann mach ich das morgen.

sonst noch wer zeit und Lust?


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2012)

Fährt heut Abend jemand?


----------



## WyRoz (18. Oktober 2012)

Hätte schon Lust.


----------



## softlurch (18. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Fährt heut Abend jemand?


Einsame nachmittagsrunde am stb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2012)

Was hat das jetzt mit heute Abend zu tun?


----------



## WyRoz (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag ab


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2012)

heut´ Nacht nehm ich mal wieder die Kalchi-Trails unter die Stollen...


----------



## andialb (18. Oktober 2012)

Werd am Wochenende an Tegernsee fahren.
Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## WyRoz (18. Oktober 2012)

Bis zu welchen Temperaturen kann ich Isolierband verwenden? Will meine MJ-880 mit Isolierband am Vorbau anbringen. Jedoch wird sie ziemlich heiß.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2012)

@MTBermLuS: Ja, muss morgen noch ein Zimmer reservieren, aber prinzipiell bin ich das Wochenende dort. Ob zwei Tage GK oder einen GK + anderen Spicak schau mer mal


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Bis zu welchen Temperaturen kann ich Isolierband verwenden? Will meine MJ-880 mit Isolierband am Vorbau anbringen. Jedoch wird sie ziemlich heiß.


 

Kabelbinder und / oder Dichtungsgummi nehmen - gibt es beides im Baumarkt...


----------



## LesPaul (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie stehts am Wochenende? Das gute Wetter kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## WyRoz (19. Oktober 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Wie stehts am Wochenende? Das gute Wetter kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen!


Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (19. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 1200 STB? Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2012)

morgen Bikepark Bischofsmais ab früh


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Oktober 2012)

ist spicak "mega" tauglich?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, solltest nur stabile Reifen dabei haben, sonst ist's nicht das Thema.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Oktober 2012)

2.4er ardent und 2.5er minion st haben den gk bis jetzt auch überlebt.


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2012)

huhu, wen seine pumpe hatte ich letztens? reini? Irgend ne "ältere" SKS denke ich. Weiß jemand das Modell? Meine Blackburn funzt garnimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (20. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu, wen seine pumpe hatte ich letztens? reini? Irgend ne "ältere" SKS denke ich. Weiß jemand das Modell? Meine Blackburn funzt garnimmer...



dürfte die hier gewesen sein: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/Luftpumpen/Minipumpen/SKS-Injex-T-Zoom-Pumpe.html
die hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2012)

Meine ist aus Kunststoff. Aber die schaut auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Oktober 2012)

fährt heute wer irgendwo oder was? ^^


----------



## andialb (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja heute nur kurz nach Fürth.
Morgen will ich irgendwas längeres fahren.


----------



## LesPaul (20. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Morgen 1200 STB? Wer wäre dabei?



12:00 passt. Kannst du noch so kurzfristig?
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Oktober 2012)

ach um 12 schon..ich warte noch auf besseres Wetter, Sonne  Würde ich sowieso nicht bis 12 schaffen


----------



## LesPaul (20. Oktober 2012)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> ach um 12 schon..ich warte noch auf besseres Wetter, Sonne  Würde ich sowieso nicht bis 12 schaffen



Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, bin ich auch nicht los.
Wann würdest du heute fahren?
Sonne ist heute glaube ich aus...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2012)

Inversionswetterlage ftw!! In Bischofsmais ist blauer Himmel und mindestens 15 grad


----------



## LesPaul (20. Oktober 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Inversionswetterlage ftw!! In Bischofsmais ist blauer Himmel und mindestens 15 grad



grrr...


----------



## WyRoz (20. Oktober 2012)

aul schrieb:


> Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, bin ich auch nicht los.
> Wann würdest du heute fahren?
> Sonne ist heute glaube ich aus...



Sorry, hab den Wecker nicht gehört. Hatte nachtschicht.
hat es heute geregnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es heut abend?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Oktober 2012)

17:00?


----------



## WyRoz (20. Oktober 2012)

18?


----------



## WyRoz (20. Oktober 2012)

1800?


----------



## andialb (21. Oktober 2012)

Geht heut jemand fahren?
Werd mich so ab 13Uhr Ri Tiergarten aufmachen.


----------



## LesPaul (21. Oktober 2012)

Jemand Bock auf ne Runde am STB? Wie wäre es mit 14:00 Uhr?


----------



## WyRoz (21. Oktober 2012)

Dabei!!! STB


----------



## WyRoz (21. Oktober 2012)

@ LesPaul hättest du vielleicht eine Dämpferpumpe? Hab angst dass der bei mir durchschlägt. Meine kommt erst nächste Woche...


----------



## LesPaul (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja, kein Problem, bringe ich mit. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2012)

Dienstag STB mit nebelscheinwerfer?


----------



## WyRoz (22. Oktober 2012)

Mal schauen, hab am Mittwoch ne Prüfung...


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich heute meine Sattelstütze repariert bekomme, bin ich morgen Abend dabei.


----------



## S P (22. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute meine Sattelstütze repariert bekomme, bin ich morgen Abend dabei.



Was hat du denn da angestellt?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2012)

fährt nicht mehr komplett hoch. Mal schauen ob es reicht neue Luft reinzupumpen


----------



## WyRoz (22. Oktober 2012)

Was hält ihr von einer WhatsApp Gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2012)

nichts


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von einer WhatsApp Gruppe?



Ich fände eine Gruppe in Facebook viel besser.


----------



## Lammerjappen (22. Oktober 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Gruppe in Facebook viel besser.


 

James: The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?

Miss Sophie: The same procedure as every year, James


----------



## S P (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein - nicht schon wieder.


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 evtl entlüften? Schonma gemacht?

*EDIT* ...und überhaupt: Was willst du mit ner voll ausgefahrenen sattelstütze?


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2012)

bestes wetter hier, oberhalb 1000m zumindest.  

hätte hausaufgaben zu vergeben, müsst nur herkommen.  

​


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2012)

wo ist "hier und her"?


----------



## S P (22. Oktober 2012)

Da fahr ich lieber fichteln. ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wo ist "hier und her"?



bayrischer Wald. großer Arber. jetzt besser gesagt wieder in regen.


----------



## dertobel (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe morgen abend mal eingeplant... Überlege, ob ich noch ne Nebelschlußleuchte montieren sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (22. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch wieder dabei wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> bestes wetter hier, oberhalb 1000m zumindest. ​


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geile Bilder!!


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2012)

was für wetter? natürlich passt das!


----------



## SuShu (22. Oktober 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> bestes wetter hier, oberhalb 1000m zumindest.
> 
> hätte hausaufgaben zu vergeben, müsst nur herkommen.
> ​



Bist du noch da? hätte die Woche Zeit.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2012)

@_reo_
wann warst du da wo?

Bei mir sah das Ganze so aus:
Man(n) ist richtig aus der Suppe rausgefahren. Allerdings auch wieder rein.......runter gings dann mal steinig oder nass. 


































 @_SuShu_
Leider nicht mehr dort. Morgen noch ein Tag Ruhe und dann wieder Arbeiten.


----------



## microbat (22. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute meine Sattelstütze repariert bekomme, bin ich morgen Abend dabei.


 
wie gehts der Stütze?

aus anderen Anlass schrieb ich mal folgendes (evtl. hilft´s ja):

- montiert ist der Hebel am Sattel, also keine Fernbedienung 
- im ausgefahrenen Zustand bleibt die Stütze bei Belastung nicht oben, sondern senkt sich. Das Teil ist derzeit eher eine Dämpfung als Stütze. 
mögliche Ursache: 
- der Hebel am Sattel bzw. die Stellschraube ist so eingestellt, dass die Stütze (die interne Mechanik) nicht blockiert 
- Luft und / oder Öl Verlust 

  - bei zuwenig Luft fährt die Stütze recht langsam aus und drückt nicht alles Öl in die zweite Kammer 
  - bei zuwenig Öl ist der Luftdruck ungenügend und die zweite Kammer ist nicht komplett gefüllt, so dass das Teil nicht richtig blockiert wird

Bitte prüfen: 
- beim herunterfahren darf das Teil nicht "saftig schmatzen" -> wenn doch, dann tritt oder trat Luft / Öl aus 
- am besten die Stütze ausbauen und den Sattel demontieren 
  dann wie im Beipackzettel von Crank Brother oder im Internet beschrieben die Stütze zerlegen 
      goldene Muffe von Hand lösen 
      am Ende der Stütze an der Kappe zum Schrader Ventil (Schlitzschraube) die Mutter entfernen 
      schwarzes Rohr nach unten weg abziehen 

  außer etwas Fett zur Schmierung sollte nix von Öl sabbern 
  Öl kann entweichen  - an den Dichtungen am Bedienhebel 
                                 - am Schrader Ventil 
                                 - an den beiden Torx Schrauben - welche die Führungsplatten fixieren 
Weitere Beschreibungen zur Wartung würden jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. 
Im Internet gibt es aber dazu Beschreibungen. 

Wichtig ist, dass bis zum oben beschriebenen zerlegen - noch keine unter Druck stehenden Kammern geöffnet wurden. 
Tiefere bzw. weitere zerlege Arbeiten setzen unbedingt Voraus, den Druck aus der Stütze (Luft und Öl !) abzulassen. 
Das Prozedere ist immer eine Sauerei (in Keller mit alten Klamotten und SCHUTZBRILLE arbeiten). 
Die Stütze hat ZWEI unter druck stehende Kammern, die zweite wird durch den Bedienhebel geöffnet. 
Die Luftdruckbeschreibungen im Internet beziehen sich zumeist auf das vorgänger Modell mit 80mm Hub. 
Die Joplin 4 hat 100mm Hub und braucht etwas mehr Druck - ich glaub so 6,5 Bar.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

das war an der Hindenburg-Kanzel, auf dem Heimweg am Sonntag.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Oktober 2012)

Komme erst heute Mittag zum Nachschauen.

Wenn ich es nicht hinbekommen sollte, komme ich halt mit einer starren Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2012)

Genau! Das ist die richtige einstellung *gg


----------



## Milan0 (23. Oktober 2012)

Stütze geht wieder. 18:30 an der Bank...


----------



## dertobel (23. Oktober 2012)

ok


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. Oktober 2012)

dabei  bis gleich


----------



## WyRoz (23. Oktober 2012)

Bis gleich


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. Oktober 2012)

Top Tempo, gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (23. Oktober 2012)

Oha CC Runde heute oder warum seid ihr schon wieder da? 
Sowas müsst ihr doch vorher sagen


----------



## dertobel (24. Oktober 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Oha CC Runde heute oder warum seid ihr schon wieder da?
> Sowas müsst ihr doch vorher sagen



nee, nee - wir haben diesmal nur die hopfenkaltschorle ausgelassen


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2012)

Aber nicht absichtlich, es gab nur keines mehr!
Einer musste ja den S P vertreten zwecks Geschwindigkeit


----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte gestern einen Schnitt von 2,3 km/h


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern einen Schnitt von 2,3 km/h



War es wirklich *so* schnell, oder schummelst du uns das hohe Tempo einfach so vor.


----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin etz von 14km ausgegangen. Vielleicht waren es auch nur 13 km... das drückt das Tempo natürlich signifikant.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke es waren unter 14 KM da der Jörg ja davor schon 1,7 KM gefahren ist.


----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC: Vorhin rein geflattert: SportImport will für einen Führungsbuchsen-Austausch-Service vom Lyirk Casting 100 EUR haben.


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2012)

schick se doch hin und schreib "irgendwas passt net"  vielleicht gehts dann auf garantie


----------



## WyRoz (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (25. Oktober 2012)

Heut 1900 STB?


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2012)

..aber heute kommt doch voice of germany?!


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin gleich vor Ort. Wetter nutzen, bevor es schneit.


----------



## WyRoz (25. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, es hat sich keiner gemeldet. 
Wenn du willst komm ich in nrr halben stunde


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2012)

Sag bloß du fährst diesen winter nicht?


----------



## WyRoz (25. Oktober 2012)

Soll ich noch los?


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2012)

Aktuell regnet es. Bin daher schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## d1ke (25. Oktober 2012)

Sers zusammen,

ich finde morgen auch mal wieder zu fahren. Mir wurscht ob Veste oder STB, hautpsache raus und in den Wald.
Peile rund 1800 an, will aber nicht alleine fahren. Jemand Lust?

Gruß Seb


----------



## Dorsdn (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo d1ke, unter der Woche gerne mal Abends an der Alten Veste. Heute Abend gehe ich eher zum Kalorien zu- und nicht "abführen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei STB wäre ich dabei.


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2012)

Was geht am dienstag?


----------



## d1ke (26. Oktober 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Bei STB wäre ich dabei.


Mal schauen wer noch Interesse zeigen würde. Du warst die letzten Male ja dabei gewesen, könntest du "guiden"? Bei mir würde es auf straight rein und irgendwelche Wege suchen und versuchen wieder am Parkplatz rauszukommen. Im Dunkeln aber nicht wirklich garantiert


----------



## WyRoz (26. Oktober 2012)

Guiden auf keinen Fall. Ich würde nur mit DejaVu rausfinden


----------



## d1ke (26. Oktober 2012)

Trotzdem Lust?


----------



## WyRoz (26. Oktober 2012)

Immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (26. Oktober 2012)

Fett. Dann um 18:00 am Parkplatz. Lampe lädt gerade. Bis dann


----------



## WyRoz (26. Oktober 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Mal schauen wer noch Interesse zeigen würde. Du  warst die letzten Male ja dabei gewesen, könntest du "guiden"? Bei mir  würde es auf straight rein und irgendwelche Wege suchen und versuchen  wieder am Parkplatz rauszukommen. Im Dunkeln aber nicht wirklich  garantiert



Muss arbeiten...


----------



## Orwell (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin miteinander, 

fährt heut jemand ne lockere Runde im Tiergartenbereich evtl am Röthenbach lang und würde nen Neuen in der Gegend mitnehmen? 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde so gegen 14.00 ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren.


----------



## microbat (28. Oktober 2012)

...immer wieder erstaunlich wie heiß man nach einer Kalchi-runde duschen kann...
...das Wetter war nach gestern goldig - die Wege generell etwas schmoddrig aber alles noch sehr gut machbar und weniger nass als erwartet. Es gab (fast) keine Fangopackung.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Wetter schaut ja nicht so gut aus für morgen. Denke ich werde dann meine Runde auf Mittag legen, wenn es noch nicht regnet...


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2012)

Es soll doch schneien?!


----------



## microbat (29. Oktober 2012)

angesagt sind Niederschlag und um die 0°C
- ich bleib´ daheim


----------



## S P (29. Oktober 2012)

Etz wartet es doch ab. Vielleicht wird es gar nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2012)

0,2mm les ich grad. Ich muss doch meine reparierte lampe testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

Huhu, was spricht das wetter in nbg?
Kommt jemand trotz kackwetter?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

/me geht bouldern.


----------



## microbat (30. Oktober 2012)

HuHu 

also es regnet bei 3°C und heute Abend soll es laut W-Bericht
immer noch regnen (schneien) - bei bis zu -3°C. 

Ab morgen soll es (fast) nicht regnen - nur etwas am Donnerstag - 
aber insgesamt bei höheren Temperaturen von um die 4 bis 10.

Am Mi. / Fr. / Sa. soll dabei sogar die Sonne heraus kommen. 

Von Do. bis So. habe ich tagsüber Zeit (ggf. bei Sonne ) um zu fahren.

Deshalb werde ich mir heute Abend nicht bei um die 0°C am STB den 
A**** abfrieren und total steif auf einer der nassen Wurzeln ausrutschen.

Falls ich Glück habe, liegt heute von CRC ein kleines Paket auf der Treppe 
und ich kann mal wieder am Rad´l rumschrauben. 

Vielleicht bis Do. am TG? 
Grüße


----------



## microbat (30. Oktober 2012)

oder morgen - Mittwoch - STB?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch für morgen. Mittag oder abends mir egal


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin um 7 da..


----------



## S P (30. Oktober 2012)

Ob da anner do is? I bins ned. Is zua noss.


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

Najut dann fahr ich bei mir...

*edit* oder auch nicht XD

Morgen ABEND stb?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Oktober 2012)

Morgen abend STB bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

Ok, falls es nicht regnet, oder?

Wie siehts bei dir am donnerstag aus?


----------



## S P (30. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ok, falls es nicht regnet, oder?
> 
> Wie siehts bei dir am donnerstag aus?



Na dann viel Spaß euch am DO.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Oktober 2012)

Es soll nicht regnen. Donnerstag ist schon verplant.


----------



## microbat (30. Oktober 2012)

na dann fass´ ich mir für morgen 1900 STB in´s Auge   (autsch)
und am Do. tagsüber TG...
und gehe ´etz schrauben...


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

donnerstag wurde "abgesagt", topo hast ne andere/bessere idee als tg für donnerstag?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Vorhin rein geflattert: SportImport will für einen Führungsbuchsen-Austausch-Service vom Lyirk Casting 100 EUR haben.



Ich würds machen lassen wenn ich mit der Gabel zufrieden bin. 
Wenn ich ein Gabelstaplerschlosser wäre würde ich mir mal ansehen ob ich die Buchsen selbst rausbekomme. Wenns nicht klappt kann man sie ja immer noch einschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (31. Oktober 2012)

@ SP
Du kannst mal bei bike-components nachfragen, ob du ihnen das Casting allein zum Buchsentausch zuschicken kannst. Ich hab bei denen vor 2-3 Jahren für nen Reba-Komplettservice mit Buchsentausch etwas mehr als 100 Euro bezahlt. Die haben so einen Master-Service Status von Rock Shox oder so. 
Evtl. gibts hier in der Gegend auch nen Laden, der die Buchsen wechselt. Wenn du da nur mit dem Casting hinrennst, dürfte das billiger sein. Ist ja ne 10 min Geschichte.
Das Spezialwerkzeug müsste man auch recht einfach nachbauen können...


----------



## microbat (31. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> donnerstag wurde "abgesagt", topo hast ne andere/bessere idee als tg für donnerstag?


 
nein - entweder ich fahr am TG oder bei Kalchreuth

kommt heut´ jemand zum STB?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Oktober 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> kommt heut´ jemand zum STB?



Ja ich


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch. 1900? Danach käffchen!


----------



## Milan0 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mal schauen was noch offen hat...


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2012)

Nootfalls blaue lagune beim toys r us


----------



## WyRoz (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich schau ob ich es schaffe


----------



## S P (31. Oktober 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> @ SP
> Du kannst mal bei bike-components nachfragen, ob du ihnen das Casting allein zum Buchsentausch zuschicken kannst. Ich hab bei denen vor 2-3 Jahren für nen Reba-Komplettservice mit Buchsentausch etwas mehr als 100 Euro bezahlt. Die haben so einen Master-Service Status von Rock Shox oder so.
> Evtl. gibts hier in der Gegend auch nen Laden, der die Buchsen wechselt. Wenn du da nur mit dem Casting hinrennst, dürfte das billiger sein. Ist ja ne 10 min Geschichte.
> Das Spezialwerkzeug müsste man auch recht einfach nachbauen können...



Kiste und Downhill machen es schon mal nicht selbst. Weitere lokale Vorschläge?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Kiste und Downhill machen es schon mal nicht selbst. Weitere lokale Vorschläge?


Roth Flurfördertechnik Leutenbach!


----------



## WyRoz (31. Oktober 2012)

Hätte jmd für mich eine Helmlampe? 
Meine ist noch nicht da und dir msgicshine hat keine helmhalterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2012)

Hättest eher was sagen müssen :/


----------



## Lammerjappen (31. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Kiste und Downhill machen es schon mal nicht selbst. Weitere lokale Vorschläge?



Velorado macht(e) zumindest bei Leftys das " Eingemachte". 
Und da ne Lefty im Dämpfer/Luftfeder ein Rock Shox Innenleben hat... 
Und wenn die die Linearnadellager hinbekommen, dann bestimmt auch Buchsen... 
Versuch wäre es wert.

Bei Adrenalin hab ich vor 1,5 Jahren gesagt bekommen, dass sie lieber zu Sport Import einschicken.

Ganz heißer Tip:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...erkzeug-abzieher-buchsenspiel-rock-shox-totem

Das Metallstück mit dem Langloch müsste halt noch für 35mm sein, gibts aber zu kaufen. 
Sieht etwas nach einer Eigenbastellösung aus. Vielleicht mal nem Metaller hier nen Bestechungsversuch mit Bierkasten unterbreiten. (Man erkennt Metaller an exquisiten Rahmen mit wunderschönen Schweißnähten einer nahmhaften deutschen Edelschmiede ;-)


----------



## S P (31. Oktober 2012)

Ah, so schaut das Dingens aus. Damit wäre das "raus" geklärt. Für das "rein" müsste man dann vermutlich ein passendes Rohrstück nehmen. Ähnlich dem Staubabstreifer Einpresswerkzeug.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die 4 Buchsen um die 50-60 EURs kosten, und der Service bei SI für 100 EUR inkl. Buchsen angeboten wird, dann könnte man den Selbstbau glatt vernachlässigen. 

So oft ist das Werkzeug dann auch nicht im Gebrauch.  

Entscheidung wird vertagt.


----------



## LesPaul (2. November 2012)

Geht heute jemand am Nachmittag fahren? So gegen 14:00 Uhr?
Vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht...


----------



## brainbu9 (2. November 2012)

Ich hätte schon Lust, zumal die Vorhersage für das WE eher bescheiden ist.

Wo willst du denn hin und was hast du vor? 
14 Uhr wird bei mir etwas knapp, aber ich würde evtl. nachkommen.

Bei mir ist die Kondition aber nicht so ausgeprägt vorhanden  also lieber kein Gehetze.


----------



## LesPaul (2. November 2012)

brainbu9 schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon Lust, zumal die Vorhersage für das WE eher bescheiden ist.
> 
> Wo willst du denn hin und was hast du vor?
> 14 Uhr wird bei mir etwas knapp, aber ich würde evtl. nachkommen.
> ...



Ich würde am Steinbrüchlein fahren. Von mir aus auch um 14:30 Uhr, das Wetter hält heute bestimmt noch, denke ich.
Gehetze gibts bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## brainbu9 (2. November 2012)

Bin jetzt wieder zuhause.
14:30 schaff ich also nicht mehr.

Aber ich würde mein Rad schnell ins Auto schmeißen und losfahren. Ich bin dann so zwischen 14:45 - 15:00 am Parkplatz. Je nach Verkehrslage.
Reicht dir das noch?


----------



## brainbu9 (2. November 2012)

Bin unterwegs.
Silberner Focus Kombi N-CX ..., falls wir uns noch sehen.


----------



## Dorsdn (3. November 2012)

Hat jemand Lust ab 1430 ab der Alten Veste eine flotte Runde zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so sonnig bleibt, werde ich gegen 1500 eine Runde am STB drehen. Hat wer Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## Dorsdn (3. November 2012)

Hallo Milano, wenn Du guiden kannst und wir eine "flotte" Runde fahren, hätte ich Lust zu kommen.  
Komme nicht wenn Du hauptsächlich Schlüsselstellen probieren möchtest.
Wie schauts aus? Kommen wir zusammen?


----------



## microbat (3. November 2012)

welche Schlüsselstellen ?
der ganze STB ist eine Schlüsselstelle


----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2012)

Also ich kann guiden, was verstehst du unter "flott"? Denke so 2 Stunden werden wir unterwegs sein.

Wenn eine "Schlüsselstelle" kommen sollte, kann man die alle umfahren 

/edit:

Ich habe meine Lampen zumindest dabei, wird ja schon zeitig dunkel. Bin um 1500 am Parkplatz


----------



## Dorsdn (3. November 2012)

Hallo Milano, ok alles klar.
Ich komme um 1500 zum Parkplatz, äh versuche dann auch schon auf dem Radl zu hocken. Kann sein, dass ich 5 Minuten länger brauche.
Komme mit einem fast schwarzen A4 Kombi.
Mit flott meine ich eigentlich nur "in Bewegung" bleiben und nicht frieren.

2 Stunden hört sich gut an, ich packe noch meine Lampen ein. Könnte grenzwertig werden, bis gleich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. November 2012)

wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2012)

War eine sehr schöne Runde heute. Die Sonne gut genutzt, jedoch der Boden war noch sehr feucht!

Nette XC Aufwärmrunde vor der reversed Runde!


----------



## Dorsdn (3. November 2012)

Hat super Spass gemacht.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Vor der was?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Vor der was?



Also, die XC Aufwärmrunde ging Richtung Westen Schleuse 71 - "Weisses Häusla"
und war zum Akklimatisieren gedacht, soll heißen zum Einsauen von Mensch und Material.

Der Rest fast wie immer, nur die Kernstellen wie »Mittelerde« und der Hangwege oberhalb
in umgekehrter Richtung, sprich »reversed«.


----------



## Milan0 (4. November 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen die Parkplatz-Abfahrt hoch - also auch umgedreht


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. November 2012)

Hallo SP, lokal kannst du es auch beim Robby in Eibach machen lassen. Der Alex hat das Zertifikat von Rock Shox und geht garantiert schneller als einschicken.
http://www.radlerstube.de


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2012)

Jemand Bock dieses Jahr ein WP Team zu machen?


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2012)

Ist das nicht schon zu spät?


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2012)

Es ist nie zu spät


----------



## microbat (5. November 2012)

WP Team?
Übersetzung bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. November 2012)

Winterpokal

*EDIT* Soll evtl regen morgen/heute abend. Wie siehts aus? Wer kommt?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2012)

Also wenn es nicht regnet bin ich am Start.


----------



## S P (6. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also wenn es nicht regnet bin ich am Start.



Und wo?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2012)

STB wo sonst


----------



## S P (6. November 2012)

Heh. Schon wieder?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2012)

Dann eben TG.


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2012)

Hmmm.. Was nu? Wirds ne tempo runde?


----------



## S P (6. November 2012)

Nee. Hatte ich eigentlich ned vor.


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2012)

Dann komm ich  sind 9 grad und wenig regen gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (6. November 2012)

Bei STB wäre ich dabei!


----------



## gimB (6. November 2012)

Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch dabei. Wäre auch eher für STB


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2012)

Alex tg is auch heiß!


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2012)

S P hat recht. Zur Abwechslung TG ist ganz angenehm.

19:00 vorm Haupteingang


----------



## microbat (6. November 2012)

si klaro - 1900 TG - no CC


----------



## WyRoz (6. November 2012)

Okay mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (6. November 2012)

Wenn sich das Wetter hält dann bin ich da. Wird mal wieder Zeit ihr fehlt mir schon alle. Hab Lust auf Schlüsselstellen langruckeln


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. November 2012)

Tiergarten!!


----------



## WyRoz (6. November 2012)

Fährt jmd aus meiner Richtung oder an mir vorbei? Oder in der Nähe?


----------



## Eckes88 (6. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Fährt jmd aus meiner Richtung oder an mir vorbei? Oder in der Nähe?



Also ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren, ich komm von der Wendelsteiner Richtung, allerdings warte ich noch auf eine gescheite Helmlampe die wohl erst morgen eintrifft, aber falls die nächsten Tage mal wieder was ansteht wär ich dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. November 2012)

Gibt einige Leute mit 2 Lampen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand dann kannst noch schnell kommen.


----------



## Eckes88 (6. November 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Gibt einige Leute mit 2 Lampen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand dann kannst noch schnell kommen.



Naja ok das wäre natürlich super, allerdings bin ich noch bis 18 Uhr in der Arbeit, hab nur grad nichts zu tun 

Und  für den Tiergarten würd ich da wohl sowieso mitm Auto hin fahren weils sonst recht lang dauert, allerdings hab ich auch nur einen Dachträger für ein Fahrrad. Oder bin ich grad auf dem Holzweg und hier gehts um Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. November 2012)

Tiergarten ist schon richtig  Mach mich dann jetzt langsam auf den Weg.


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2012)

War eine schöne Runde. Genau mein Tempo


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. November 2012)

Tempo war schon ok für Big Bike  War mal wieder saugeil find ich


----------



## microbat (7. November 2012)

Ja - war super!

Wunschliste für nächstes mal:
- Steilkurve (wie heute gesehen)
- Spielplatz (wie gehabt)
- Geisterbahn (das Übliche)
- Northshore Bahn mit Rampen ("Neu")
- Achterbahn (oder wie die sich auch immer nennt)
- entweder weiter zum Brunnero oder zurück...
- zurück das Übliche
- statt Käsekuchen die Nadelwaldboden Abfahrt (mit oder ohne Hüpfer) ("Neu")
- gerne wieder Serpentinen
- Retoure übern großen Steinbruch - abwärts zum Löwensaal und weiter zum TG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. November 2012)

mal was neues fahren kann net schaden


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Heute was los?


----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2012)

Ich muss lernen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. November 2012)

Hm man könnt schon was machen, oder? Fahrrad liegt eh noch im Auto


----------



## Eckes88 (8. November 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Hm man könnt schon was machen, oder? Fahrrad liegt eh noch im Auto



Also ich fahr heute auf jedenfall Richtung Steinbrüchlein, mal die neue Lampe testen  . Kann sich ja gerne jemand anschließen wenn jemand lust hat.


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. November 2012)

Ich werd gleich zur Veste wahrscheinlich nur oben etwas rumgurken, nicht groß Kilometer runterreißen.


----------



## microbat (8. November 2012)

bei mir geht heut nix


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Eckes, kennst dich bei STB bei Nacht aus?


----------



## Eckes88 (8. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Eckes, kennst dich bei STB bei Nacht aus?



Also ich sags mal so..... nein !  Bin bisher immer nur tagsüber gefahren, aber ich nehm einfach mein gps mit dann verfahr ich mich wenigstens nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (8. November 2012)

Du weißt wo das endet WyRoz ;-)


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Du weißt wo das endet WyRoz ;-)



Jo 

Ne nur wenn flachmãnnchen auch kommt...

 @dike
Hast du heute zeit und Lust?


----------



## Eckes88 (8. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> Ne nur wenn flachmãnnchen auch kommt...



Der is ja anscheinend schon unterwegs. Dann fahr ich mal alleine los, ich werd schon wieder heim finden


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Ich komme um 19 zum STB


----------



## d1ke (8. November 2012)

Ne, kannst mich in letzter Zeit nach der Arbeit wegwerfen. Nächste Woche vllt.


----------



## Eckes88 (8. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Ich komme um 19 zum STB



steht das noch? wollte grad los. dann treff ma uns doch in wendelstein gleich wenn du aus röthenbach kommst?

oder wolltest du mitm auto rüber fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Bin gleich da


----------



## microbat (8. November 2012)

Umringt von Siedlungen und gevierteilt von Autobahnen
- da kann man sich doch gar nicht verlaufen


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Eckes88 schrieb:


> steht das noch? wollte grad los. dann treff ma uns doch in wendelstein gleich wenn du aus röthenbach kommst?
> 
> oder wolltest du mitm auto rüber fahren?



Kommst noch? Warte am Parkplatz...


----------



## Eckes88 (8. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Kommst noch? Warte am Parkplatz...



also ich bin mitm fahrrad grad nicht mal beim glasersberg, wenn du mitm auto zum stb parkplatz gefahrn bist sehen wir uns wohl eher nicht

fahr immer mitm bike durchn wald bis da hin nie mitm auto


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Heißt dass ich die halbe Stunde umsonst gefahren bin? Ich warte beim Parkplatz!


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2012)

Oo


----------



## WyRoz (8. November 2012)

Egal
Ich fahre jetzt heim. 
Vielleicht ein ander mal.


----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2012)

Ich wäre heute auch lieber mit dem Rad durch den Wald, als vor dem Zeug zu hocken!

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt drehe ich so gegen 14:00 eine Runde am STB


----------



## Lammerjappen (9. November 2012)

Wetter scheint zu passen. Ich komm dann auch mal um 14:00 zum STB


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2012)

14 wird jetzt doch arg knapp. Gebe mir 30min mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. November 2012)

14:30 Uhr STB?


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2012)

Geht klar. Bin um 14 bei der Bank


----------



## S P (9. November 2012)

Fahr mit dem vierrädrigen raus. Brauchst daher nicht warten.


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. November 2012)

OH mansn und ich heute spätdienst :/


----------



## d1ke (9. November 2012)

Was arbeitet ihr eigentlich? 14:30. Freitag. Schön wärs!


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. November 2012)

Schüler, Student oder Hartz IV, mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht^^


----------



## microbat (9. November 2012)

doch: Gleitzeit - Freizeitausgleich - Urlaub


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2012)

Nee Schüler 

War eine sehr coole Runde


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. November 2012)

Geht morgen was? Wetter wird ja noch besser als heute.
Ich hätte 11-12 Uhr STB oder TG angepeilt, wenn noch wer dabei is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (10. November 2012)

Spricht nichts dagegen


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. November 2012)

Na dann... ich bin um 11 da und würd erst noch bisschen oben am Parkplatz rumhüpfen und dann eine gemütliche DicheReifenRunde drehen.

*STB mein ich natürlich.


----------



## LesPaul (10. November 2012)

Ich habe heute 14:00 Uhr STB angepeilt. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Slash96 (10. November 2012)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 14:00 Uhr STB angepeilt. Wer kommt mit?



Hi, ich versuch es mal bis 14:00 zu schaffen. Muss mal schauen, wie's heute geht. War jetzt ein paar Wochen außer Gefecht.


----------



## Slash96 (10. November 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Hi, ich versuch es mal bis 14:00 zu schaffen. Muss mal schauen, wie's heute geht. War jetzt ein paar Wochen außer Gefecht.



Mist, ich werde das heute doch nicht schaffen. Sorry.


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

Regnet es in nbg nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (10. November 2012)

Doch wie sau,
bin grad von der Runde mit WR wieder zuhause. Den Regen hat man im Wald aber nicht gemerkt. War halt als wir wieder am Parkplatz waren total nass aber das so viel runterkam hab ich erst auf dem Heimweg im Auto gemerkt.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

morgen 1900 stb? vielleicht findet sich ein nicht ganz so rutschiger weg


----------



## S P (12. November 2012)

Der Akku hängt schon mal am Lader. Mag vielleicht jemand meinen unsichtbaren Bikemarkt Artikel kaufen?


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

Ich geb dir 5 euro!


----------



## S P (12. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich geb dir 5 euro!



Meh. Hätte schon ganz gern 30 EUR dafür gehabt, da ziemlich selten.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. November 2012)

Dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (12. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## microbat (12. November 2012)

subito


----------



## WyRoz (12. November 2012)

Charging...


----------



## gimB (13. November 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (13. November 2012)

charging!


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. November 2012)

Wird ja wieder ein Riesentrailwurm


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2012)

Neee...


----------



## S P (13. November 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wird ja wieder ein Riesentrailwurm


----------



## MasterP1989 (13. November 2012)




----------



## S P (13. November 2012)




----------



## Milan0 (13. November 2012)

War eine schöne Runde. 

Steve gut heimgefunden?


----------



## S P (13. November 2012)

Zapfig wars.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2012)

Klar. Ganz ohne Verfahren =) 

Hier die Schuldigen: 






*EDIT* Hat jemand diese Sicherungsringe, von den Schrauben die die Beläge halten, daheim rumfliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. November 2012)

Nee habe auch nicht mehr an allen die Dinger dran.

Donnerstag haben wir jetzt mal XC zum Moritzberg vorgemerkt


----------



## microbat (13. November 2012)

ein Wunder das die Teile überhaupt noch gebremst haben
und normalerweise sind doch bei frischen Belägen die Splinte samt Bolzen dabei...


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2012)

Hi, hab bisher nur welche von trickstuff gekauft. Da ist leider nix dabei :/


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. November 2012)

Darf man bei so einem Sauwetter wie gestern mit Spikes fahren?


----------



## S P (14. November 2012)

Bei den aktuell winterlichen Bedingungen? Unbedingt!


----------



## microbat (14. November 2012)

dachte - Spikes bringen nur bei Eis (festen Schnee) was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (14. November 2012)

warum sollten sie nicht auf nassen Wurzeln auch eine bessere Traktion haben als Gummireifen?


----------



## WyRoz (14. November 2012)

Mach irgendwie Sinn...


----------



## d1ke (14. November 2012)

A propos. Welche Reifen würdet ihr denn für den Winter empfehlen? Sind jeden Tag ~20km über größtenteils Straße. Ich will aber den ganzen Winter fahren und der Werks-Nobby-Nick ist so gut wie fertig.

Ich möchte aber auch nicht alle zwei Tage neue Reifen aufziehen, daher bin ich wahrscheinlich auf der Suche nach einem akzeptablen Misch für meine täglichen Fahrten zur Arbeit und ab und an fahren im Wald.

Habt ihr einen Rat?


----------



## microbat (14. November 2012)

@ MasterP1989

Ich hab´ keine Erfahrung mit Spikes!

habe aber gehört, dass sich die Teile auf Teer bzw. der feuchten Straße eher rutschig fahren
und sich die Spikes am besten im Eis / festgefahrenen Schnee krallen.

Um mit Spikes auf der Straße bei unterschiedlicher Witterung zu fahren sollte der Luftdruck angepasst werden.
Bei Eis viel Luft - damit sich die Spikes aus dem Profil drücken und 
bei Teer wenig Luft - damit man mit dem Gummi mehr grip bekommt.
(das funzt auch ohne Spikes nur sinniger weise anders rum - Eis = wenig Luftdruck / ...)

Des weiteren werden die Spikes stumpf - wenn man damit nicht auf Eis / festen Schnee unterwegs ist.
Gute Spike-Reifen kosten zwischen 80 und 100 EUR das Stück. Sehr gute und leichte etwas mehr.

Klar kann das alles nicht stimmen, aber davon ausgehend, wenn Spikes ohne Eis schlecht zu fahren sind 
und abstumpfen, wie soll das dann im feuchten sandigen Waldboden mit einigen Wurzeln und wenigen Steinen
so super sein, als das sich der Aufwand (Montage / Kosten) lohnt? 

zumal ich bei unter Null Grad Celsius ohne hin nicht mehr richtig radel, weil mir die (Atem) Luft zu kalt wird...u.s.w.

Beim aktuellen Schmodder oder im Winter bei Schnee (und Eis) ein bisschen durch die Gegeng rollern (cruisen),
mit wenig Luftdruck in den Reifen geht doch auch und wenn es wieder richtig den Schnee runter haut
- beschaffe ich mir besser eine Langlaufausrüstung...


----------



## microbat (14. November 2012)

@ rebirth
Hab´ zwei Sicherungs-Splinte übrig und werf mal die Teile in´s Auto - für´s nächste Treffen...
Bis dahin - die Bremsen bremsen ja auch ohne die Teile.

@ ALLE             (wer ist alle  )
Mein Trekking-Bike ist Startklar 
und ich versuche morgen um 1900 am TG zur XC Runde zum M-berg zu kommen 
weiß aber nicht ob ich es schaffe...


----------



## OldSchool (14. November 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> A propos. Welche Reifen würdet ihr denn für den Winter empfehlen? Sind jeden Tag ~20km über größtenteils Straße. Ich will aber den ganzen Winter fahren und der Werks-Nobby-Nick ist so gut wie fertig.
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch nicht alle zwei Tage neue Reifen aufziehen, daher bin ich wahrscheinlich auf der Suche nach einem akzeptablen Misch für meine täglichen Fahrten zur Arbeit und ab und an fahren im Wald.
> 
> Habt ihr einen Rat?



Fahre so einen ähnlichen Reifen von Nokian schon seit Jahren im Winter,allerdings nicht so lange Strecken wie du. 

Die harten Spitzen haben sich fast nicht abgenutzt und noch kein Spike verloren. Der Grip bei übergefrohrenen Stellen ist schon gut, man rutscht evtl. etwas aber nicht so schnell, wie ohne Spikes und kann noch reagieren. 

Rollwiderstand ist bei meinen schon höher, das Modell ist aber von mir schon vor fast 15 Jahren gekauft worden. Fahre ca 4km pro Arbeitstag. 

Würde wenn man viel auf Asphalt fährt Nokian mit Stahlspikes und Wolframkarbid Spitzen empfehlen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2012)

Also würde heute wirklich XC Runde anstehen?


----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

Zwingt dich keiner zu.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2012)

Ich muss es ja nur wissen vorher nicht das ich mitm Panzer da steh


----------



## WyRoz (15. November 2012)

Ich fahre ungern XC... 
Will jemand TG so fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (15. November 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich muss es ja nur wissen vorher nicht das ich mitm Panzer da steh


 
geht mir genau so 
also entweder CX oder bouldern - `schmierwurscht (ist mir gleich)


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hier die Schuldigen:



Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass die Beläge so aussehen werden.
Viel wichtiger wäre zu wissen, wo das herkommt ...

Daher auch mein Hinweis, sich mal die Rückseiten (Trägerplatten) der Beläge anzusehen.

Bei mir hat es am Dienstag ja auch gequietscht und mein Verdacht hat sich leider bestätigt.
Die Kolbendichtungen sind defekt. Hatte ich letzten Winter schon bei meiner Code.
Die Quadringe werden scheinbar mit der Zeit spröde, dann noch niedrige Temperaturen und es sieht so aus ...





Die silbernen Streifen sind normal, da ist nur die Farbe weg.
Bei der »Siffe« handelt es sich um Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT).

Einfach neue Beläge einsetzen ist daher sinnlos/*verboten* ...


----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

Das die Quadringe bei Kälte unmotiviert sind, war ja von 08'er XT bekannt. Aber das sie gleich undicht werden? Uhm... dann doch eine Zee oder SLX?


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Aber das sie gleich undicht werden?



Gleich stimmt nicht ganz, nach gut drei Jahren ist richtig.
Vielleicht haben die ja auch nur einen Timer eingebaut, bei der Code ist es nach ähnlicher Nutzungsdauer aufgetreten.


----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

"gleich" im Sinne von dicht->undicht - ohne den Umweg über "wahnsinnig harter Druckpunkt"


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2012)

Ich muss leider absagen. Mit einer Schleimbeutel Entzündung im Ellenbogen lässt sich der Lenker schwer festhalten! Euch viel Spaß, vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr noch auf den Moritzberg


----------



## microbat (15. November 2012)

Hi - ihr habt es vermtl. eh schon gemerkt, dass ich nicht komme - sorry.
Ein Termin dauerte länger... und ich kam gerade erst an´s www...
Bis Dienstag - cíao


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass die Beläge so aussehen werden.
> Viel wichtiger wäre zu wissen, wo das herkommt ...
> 
> Daher auch mein Hinweis, sich mal die Rückseiten (Trägerplatten) der Beläge anzusehen.
> ...



Ich denk einfach das ist ehr der "Angstschweiss" deiner Beläge. Bei deiner Fahrweise ist das ja nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2012)

Wenn immer Carbon involviert ist kann es ja nur einen Ausgang der Tour geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

Ja mei ...
Zumindest bin ich dieses Mal bis in die Klamm gekommen.


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2012)

Nur die Kette gerissen?


----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

Ja. Verwunderlich war eher der Moment, in dem das passiert ist. Muss wohl ein schleichender Prozess gewesen sein.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2012)

Wir sind halt da grad über die dicken Wurzeln geholpert... Ich hab schon gesagt es lag am Pedalrückschlag vom wegflexenden Hinterbau


----------



## microbat (15. November 2012)

evtl. sollten wir mal einen Service Anhänger einplanen


----------



## S P (15. November 2012)

In der Gegend hatte ich mit meinem Joghurtbecher bis jetzt kein Glück gehabt. Trotzdem waren wir ganz gut unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2012)

War schon flott, das stimmt. Zusammen mit den 20km von heut Morgen hab ich mein Tagespensum auch ohne MoBe erfüllt.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2012)

Schon wieder Wochenende,
schon wieder biken,
schon wieder Steinbrüchlein,
schon wieder bedeckter Himmel,
schon wieder < 5°C,
schon wieder feuchte Trails,
...

Wem das Alles nicht zu viel ist, sollte sich morgen *Sa. um 10:30 Uhr* am *Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein* einfinden. 

Peter hat schon zugesagt und ich bin natürlich auch da.


----------



## S P (16. November 2012)

Hast was grössers vor? Weil du so auf die Werbetrommel schlägst?


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2012)

Schade ich bin derzeit außer Gefecht, was das MTB fahren angeht.

Zumindest habe ich heute den Hornet Rahmen bezahlt. Lieferzeitpunkt konnten sie mir aber noch nicht sagen...


----------



## WyRoz (16. November 2012)

Ist bisschen früh...  
Mal gucken ob ich da schon wach bin


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2012)

Muss leider beim dachdecken helfen Oo


----------



## SuShu (16. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wem das Alles nicht zu viel ist, sollte sich morgen *Sa. um 10:30 Uhr* am *Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein* einfinden.



Oder - wem das zu früh ist - alternativ 11:30 Uhr Tiergarten (Eingang): lockere 2 Stündchen Trails, aber kein "Bike-Bouldern", da wir in Bewegung bleiben wollen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. November 2012)

oder ab 11 Pumptrack hoffentlich letzte Runde shapen und fahren.


----------



## S P (16. November 2012)

Hast das "wo" vergessen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. November 2012)

War nicht mal die Rede davon, dass ihr in Zirndorf einen bastelt?
Das klingt jetzt zumindest danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (17. November 2012)

Jep, in Leichendorf.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. November 2012)

Hab vergessen wo das war.... ich geh heute mal auf die Suche


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. November 2012)

Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal zeigen lassen


----------



## WyRoz (17. November 2012)

Jemand Lust um 1600 am STB zu starten?


----------



## S P (17. November 2012)

Von heut...


----------



## HTWolfi (17. November 2012)

Waren heute nur zu dritt, was auch seine Vorteile hat. 
Einige neue Stellen, ja die gibt es noch, besichtigt und teilweise auch gefahren.

Basti hat trotz Materialnachteile* mehrere offene Hausaufgaben erledigt. 

Äußere Bedingungen und Bodenverhältnisse waren erstaunlich gut, sodass wir es doch 4 1/2 Stunden ausgehalten haben.
Kilometer und hm wie immer keine Erwähnung wert.

*CC-Reifen und sehr stark vertikal flexendem Hinterbau 


Ah, da sind ja schon einige Bilder ...


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Schöne Bildln. Habts gut gmacht.


----------



## S P (17. November 2012)

Trotz 08/15 wars erstaunlich gut.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Trotz 08/15 wars erstaunlich gut.



Muss jetzt auch auf Winterreifen umbauen. Baron bringt bei der Kälte keine grossen Vorteile mehr. Aber er rollt immer noch so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2012)

Wolfi mitm Bagger, dass klingt interessant.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. November 2012)

Location Steinbruch --> Arbeitsgerät Bagger


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2012)

Dienstag

19:15 STB

??

Muss bis 18:00 worken, da wird 19:00 schon knapp!


----------



## microbat (18. November 2012)

wegen mir auch 19:30...


----------



## erwinosius (19. November 2012)

Servus Leute,
würde mich gerne mal bei euch einklinken da meine Radkollegen immer weniger zum Fahren kommen. Da ich aus Fürth komme wollte ich erst mal fragen ob ihr mich überhaupt mitnehmt ;-)
Ansonsten meine Frage: 19:30 fahren heißt mit ordentlich Beleuchtung. Da ich sowas nicht habe wollte ich fragen wann ihr mal zu Tageszeiten radfahren könnt. 
Da ich (gerade noch) arbeitslos bin hab ich da wschl noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit als die meisten von euch.
Würde mich freuen wenns klappt.
@sp: Die Bilder sehen gut aus. Da will ich auch mal mit. Wo ist das genau?
LG
erwin


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2012)

Also wie machen da keine Unterschiede 

Wegen Tageslicht: da ich morgen Abend wahrscheinlich keine Zeit habe, würde ich gegen 14:30-15:00 eine Runde drehen. Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. November 2012)

Helles Licht ist pflicht - mit einer Stvzo zugelassenen Funzel hast du sicher keinen Spaß. Einige von uns fahren mit [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Pellor-Scheinwerfer-fahrradlampe-fahrradlicht-fahrradscheinwerfer/dp/B007X8YFYY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_3"]dieser[/ame] hier. P/L der Lampe ist super.

Die Woche über werden die wenigsten bei Tageslicht zeit haben. An den Wochenenden geht meist was - hast du ja sicher gesehen.

Von welchen Bildern sprichst du?


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2012)

Denke er meint diese hier



S P schrieb:


> Von heut...


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. November 2012)

14.30-15.00 Uhr heute oder am Dienstag? Wär dann auch bei Tageslicht dabei.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. November 2012)

Hey ich wollt grad auch fragen ob noch jemand bei dem schönen Sonnenschein heute fährt.
Leider wirds ja scho spätestens um 5 dunkel und ich komm auch frühestens so ab zwei los...

Wo solls denn hin gehen?
Fürth war ich auch ewig nimmer - war da bisher nur einmal an der alten Veste..
(kenn mich da auch überhaupt ned aus)


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2012)

14:30 am Dienstag. Heute leider keine Zeit.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. November 2012)

Da würd ich mich mal vormerken.


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2012)

Super dann wäre ich nicht alleine


----------



## microbat (19. November 2012)

- wer kommt dann noch am Abend ? 
- und wenn ja - wann ?
- also 19:15 oder 19:30 ?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2012)

Na super... Ab mittwoch is schlechtes wetter angesagt.


----------



## microbat (19. November 2012)

was kümmert´s morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2012)

Ich habe morgen Abend leider keine Zeit. Deswegen fahre ich um 14:30 + 30min. Hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich daheim los. 

Wer wäre um diese Uhrzeit alles dabei? Guiden ist kein Problem, finden also auch wieder aus dem Wald raus


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2012)

Topo schaun wir halt ma wer bis morgen 10:00 noch zusagt, bis dahin kann ich mein zeug noch richten und mitnehmen.


----------



## Dorsdn (20. November 2012)

Hallo, hat heute jemand Interesse an einem nightride an der Alten Veste? Würde so um 18:30 starten wollen.


----------



## erwinosius (20. November 2012)

ALso heute 14:30 klingt gut....Sorry wegen der späten Antwort. Ich kenne mich im Fürther Waldgebiet einigermaßen gut aus....Fahre aber auch gerne mal woanders mit hin......

gruß
erwin


----------



## Milan0 (20. November 2012)

Bis jetzt steht noch 14:30 am Parkplatz STB


----------



## erwinosius (20. November 2012)

ok dann bin ich dabei....ich gehe davon aus STB heißt steinbrüchlein?


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. November 2012)

Schaffs leider heute doch nicht.

Edit: ach was solls ich pack meine Sachen... bis 14.30 ^^ bin eventuell schon oben am Parkplatz an den Felsen und Hügeln.


----------



## S P (20. November 2012)

Schaffe es heute nicht mehr.


----------



## microbat (20. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin jetzt noch "auf Arbeit" und schaffe es niemals rechtzeitig zum STB...
...kann froh sein, wenn ich für ´ne kleine Hausrunde noch den poppers hoch krieg...

@ rebirth
sorry - und hoffentlich checkst du VOR der Anfahrt das IBC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (20. November 2012)

Ansage vom Arzt: 2 Wochen kein Sport mehr 
Wird jemand im Winter fahren?


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

Topo: Ich hatte mein Zeug garnet dabei. Hat sich ja keiner gemeldet  

Alex: Ich fahr auf jeden fall im Winter...^^


----------



## Höfbert (21. November 2012)

Wie schaut's heute aus? STB oder Buck, mir Wurscht. Muss die neue Liebe ausfahren.


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2012)

Wassn?


----------



## Höfbert (21. November 2012)

Ein Five


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2012)

Ein letztes Bild nach einer schönen gelungen Abschluss Ausfahrt gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. November 2012)

Ich werds vermissen... 

Schreiben verdächtig wenige was auf die frage nach den winterausfahrten!


----------



## Höfbert (21. November 2012)

Bin im Winter dabei!


----------



## softlurch (21. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schreiben verdächtig wenige was auf die frage nach den winterausfahrten!


Nur keine Panik, werden sich sicher einige finden - ich auch


----------



## LesPaul (21. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich werds vermissen...
> 
> Schreiben verdächtig wenige was auf die frage nach den winterausfahrten!



Ähh...ich muss weg.


----------



## S P (21. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ein letztes Bild nach einer schönen gelungen Abschluss Ausfahrt gestern



Warum verschweigst du uns denn den Nachfolger?


----------



## Dorsdn (21. November 2012)

@ Milan0, hübsch der neue Rahmen.


----------



## microbat (21. November 2012)

schicker Rahmen - Farbe ist doch super 

und

solange ich ohne vorgeheizte Atemluft schnaufen kann - fahre ich


----------



## WyRoz (21. November 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> schicker Rahmen - Farbe ist doch super
> 
> und
> 
> solange ich ohne vorgeheizte Atemluft schnaufen kann - fahre ich



Wie wärs den mal mit einem Halstuch über der Nase?...


----------



## LesPaul (21. November 2012)

Schnieke Rahmen, tolle Farbe, Milan0. 
Aber du weißt, dass er nicht grün ist? ;-)


----------



## microbat (21. November 2012)

schlaumeier ;-) 
ich hab´ zig Halstücher und Sturmhauben in Stoff / Fleece / winddicht...

Ich dachte da eher an einen Lungenautomaten mit Heizung...
...so Lord Helmchen äh Darth Vader mäßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (21. November 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an einen Lungenautomaten mit Heizung...
> ...so Lord Helmchen äh Darth Vader mäßig...



Wenn du sowas findest, nehm ich auch einen. Vielleicht hat der Hersteller der China-Lampe welche?


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2012)

War am Dienstag mitm Wolfi im Wald und haben beschlossen Rot ist das neue Grün 

Habe leider einen falschen Steuersatz geliefert bekommen. Hatte bestimmt 10x gesagt, das ich einen Reduziersatz brauch und was haben se bestellt? Taperded...

Jetzt ist das grüne zerruft und das Rote kann nicht zusammengebaut werden. Hoffe das ich bis Ende der Woche dann den passenden Steuersatz habe.


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2012)

hauptsach die kiste läuft am dienstag ABEND *g


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2012)

Wenn ich bis dahin einen Steuersatz habe ja. Oder ich schraube das Grüne nochmals zusammen...


----------



## microbat (21. November 2012)

was ist eigentlich mit Morgen Abend   

hab zwar keinen Plan, ob ich bis 1900 wo auch immer sein kann   

aber falls eine Gruppe zusammen kommt   

wäre das motivierend


----------



## microbat (21. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin einen Steuersatz habe ja. Oder ich schraube das Grüne nochmals zusammen...


 
oder wir gehen mal Asphalt heizen...


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2012)

Ich wäre gern morgen Abend gefahren, aber leider ist mein Ellenbogen wieder dick geschwollen. Habe es wohl am Dienstag übertrieben...

Was verstehst du unter Asphalt heizen?


----------



## microbat (21. November 2012)

du Fixi
ich Tiefflieger
alle anderen das schnellste was der Keller hergibt
Wiesengrund - von der Satzinger Mühle bis hinter Fürth...


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. November 2012)

Wenn ihr sowas vorhabt sagt mal eher Bescheid... Ums RR vom Kumpel auszuleihen brauch ich bisschen mehr Vorlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2012)

Will hier jemand zufällig eine NC17 Stinger Kettenführung für Trettlagerklemmung gegen eine mit ISCG03 tauschen?


----------



## S P (22. November 2012)

Neue 26° Optik mit Cree XM-L ausprobiert (whoar - was für ein Unterschied) und festgestellt, dass die 15 Sek. Verschlusszeit allein für Trailbilder völlig unbrauchbar sind.

fia Buidl hads glongd.


----------



## Dorsdn (22. November 2012)

@ S P, was hast Du fürs Wilma upgrade bezahlt?


----------



## S P (22. November 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @ S P, was hast Du fürs Wilma upgrade bezahlt?



Den normalen O-Shop Preis.


----------



## Mithras (22. November 2012)

hmm jetzt arbeite ich schon am Hafen evtl sollt ich mir auch mal das "Steinbrüchlein" anschauen ... war da noch nie ...


----------



## peter_lustig22 (23. November 2012)

Gibts hier regelmässige Bikeausfahrten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (23. November 2012)

Wie schaut's morgen vormittag aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. November 2012)

scho was vor, eher Sonntag ab Mittag.


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2012)

peter_lustig22 schrieb:


> Gibts hier regelmässige Bikeausfahrten?



Regelmäßig wird bei uns am Dienstagabend gefahren. Da ist derzeit aber ein anständiges Licht Pflicht...

Ich hoffe ja noch auf Morgen oder Montag das ich den passenden Steuersatz bekomme. Die neue Gabel geht hoffentlich auch am Montag auf Reisen 
Habe was Schönes gefunden!


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

zaaiiich! =)


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2012)

Wenn alles da ist, gibts Bilder

/edit:
Na gut bisschen vorher halt auch schon





Fehlt noch die "neue" Gabel und der Steuersatz. Mit Glück sind die am Dienstag da.


----------



## Dorsdn (25. November 2012)

Heute radeln an der Alten Veste, ab 1400?


----------



## softlurch (25. November 2012)

@milano: die hornisse ging dir wohl nicht mehr aus dem kopf  welche rahmengröße hast' denn da jetzt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

Ja, bin um 14.00 am Turm am Parkplatz


----------



## Dorsdn (25. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, bin um 14.00 am Turm am Parkplatz



ok, ich bin da.


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. November 2012)

Jetz komm ich grad von 2 Stunden an der Veste spielen... was habt ihr denn vor? Mehr so auf Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

Noch steh ich alleine mit dem Mega an der Veste.


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2012)

@softlurch
bei 20% konnte ich nicht mehr nein sagen  Rahmengröße ist 16
Wann bist du eigentlich mal wieder dabei?


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Am Wetter heute kann es eigentlich nicht gelegen haben. War von 10:30 - 14:00 im STB. 15°C und Sonne. Aktuell schaut es ja nicht mehr so einlandend aus....


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2012)

Ich hoffe das nächste Woche mein Steuersatz und Gabel da sind. Sonst kann ich nur XC mitm Cube fahren...


----------



## softlurch (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Am Wetter heute kann es eigentlich nicht gelegen haben. War von 10:30 - 14:00 im STB. 15°C und Sonne. Aktuell schaut es ja nicht mehr so einlandend aus....


Haha! Hat es auch nicht, sondern am grünen auswurf  Ich komm' wieder, wenn's schneit  verda... mist ...


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Keep calm, wird schon wieder werden. 
Dienstag steht ja wieder an.


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich habe etza nach 4 Jahren mein p2-Bike in die Gänge gebracht und suche was zum fahren... Bin aber 4 Jahre nimmer gefahren und brauch da halt wieder eine eingewöhnung... startet ihr um die Jahreszeit noch was?

Gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

ein Specialized P2? Dann besorg dir schonmal ne lange Sattelstütze zum mitfahren


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Hehe 
Schauen wir mal... Vorn habe ich auch nur ein 2er Ritzel drauf und hinten an 8er ^^
Will halt wieder anfangen zu fahren... lang lang ist es her mitn Dirt und jetzt bin ich scheinbar auch in die Jahre gekommen  

Was fahrt ihr meistens und wann? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. November 2012)

Dienstags um 1900  So CC mit Traileinlagen ^^


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dienstags um 1900  So CC mit Traileinlagen ^^



Sry für die dumme Frage aber was ist CC? 
Wo startet ihr dann? Wäre gern mal dabei... wenn meine Frau mich lässt  Also bin dann mal Antrag stellen 

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2012)

Cross Country


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Kann ich das mit meinem Dirt-Bike radeln? 
Muss mich die Woche dann mal nach nem anderen Sattel umschauen... bei meinem schmerzt der Ar*** 

Wo gehts da bei euch dann los? Was muss ich alles mitbringen?


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ein Specialized P2? Dann besorg dir schonmal ne lange Sattelstütze zum mitfahren



Bei dem Sitzwinkel wird das sicher interessant.


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bei dem Sitzwinkel wird das sicher interessant.



Ja gut was soll ich sonst machen? Will wieder anfangen einfach zu fahren im Gelände etc... Ich kenn hier in NBG halt keinen der fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

> Sitzwinkel:	72°



klingt erstmal nicht so verkehrt.

Ich seh gerade, ein aktuelles P2 Street hat 74°  Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die ihren DHler schon am Steinbrüchlein herumgefahren haben


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> klingt erstmal nicht so verkehrt.
> 
> Ich seh gerade, ein aktuelles P2 Street hat 74°  Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die ihren DHler schon am Steinbrüchlein herumgefahren haben



naja ich hab noch das P2 von 2007 mit ner Dirt Jumper 3, Avid Elixir R SL (2011), Mavic 317-Laufräder, vorn 1 Ritzel und hinten 8er Kranz drauf 

Das wären meine Daten, mit denen ich momentan rumfahre


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

@MurmelBier: schau mal, ob du mit deinem Radl ne halbe Stunde am Kanal/Wiesengrund am Stück fahren kannst, mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Tempo. Wenn dir danach weder Knie noch Hintern weh tut, komm mit.
Und ein Helm + lange Handschuhe sind auch praktisch, falls die Schwerkraft doch mal gewinnen sollte


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Licht (und davon möglichst viel) nicht vergessen! Falls du Abends mit losziehen willst.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2012)

Ja, das mit dem Licht ist ein sehr guter Punkt. Oder vielleicht doch erstmal am Wochenende tagsüber fahren gehen. Erstbefahrung vom Steinbrüchlein nachts mit wenig Licht könnte spannend werden...


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Ich denke am Wochenende wäre am besten   @_Re_o-fahrer: ich denke längere strecken sind eher schlecht weil ich mir noch einen neuen sattel kaufen muss.... frag mich wie ich damals mit so einem ars**-drücker fahren konnte.

helm + licht ist auch ein guter punkt. beides muss ich mir auch kaufen -.-


----------



## peter_lustig22 (25. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dienstags um 1900  So CC mit Traileinlagen ^^


 und wo genau? wielange?


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

peter_lustig22 schrieb:


> und wo genau? wielange?



Aus der Nürnbergs DAV Radler Wegbeschreibung entnommen:

Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein

_Der Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein liegt im Süden von Nürnberg. Münchner Strasse raus, die Autobahn überqueren.
Nach ca. 200 mtr. rechts zum Parkplatz (ist ausgeschildert)_

Länge/Dauer der Tour nach Verfassung der Mitfahrenden.


----------



## WyRoz (25. November 2012)

peter_lustig22 schrieb:


> und wo genau? Wielange?


+49° 23' 21.94", +11° 6' 36.30" am Parkplatz
Start ist Kurz nach 1900 
Ende so 2100-2200. Kommt immer drauf an was auf der Strecke so passiert


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Also am WE bin ich dabei  

Startet ihr dann was oder eher net? Mag net immer alleine fahren... An Single-Trails bin ich natürlich immer interessiert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (25. November 2012)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

bin wieder am Start. Auch dank diesem Schätzle:





Gruß,
Joe


Tante Edit: Heute erste Ausfahrt. An das Ansprechverhalten der Reba muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2012)

NEEEIN! Der verlohrene sohn! was war denn los?


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> bin wieder am Start.
> 
> ...




Risen from the dead? Welcome back to earth! 

Dachten schon, du seist einer putzigen Religion beigetreten.


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. November 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> An das Ansprechverhalten der Reba muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.



Ist das eine von den 2012/13ern?
Die sollen ja wirklich Kacke sein. Oder spricht sie dir zu fein an? 
Kann mich bei meiner '11er Dual Air nicht beschweren die spricht klasse an.


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2012)

Da schau her der Joe ist back! 

Wegen Dienstag: Wie wäre es mal wieder mit CC am Tiergarten? Mein Hornet wird höchst wahrscheinlich nicht einsatzbereit sein...


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2012)

cc? Oo


----------



## dertobel (26. November 2012)

Tiergarten fänd ich ok!  Hoffe ich komm rechtzeitig aus der Tretmühle Humboldtstraße...


----------



## microbat (26. November 2012)

*TG oder STB?*
ischmierwurscht
(es ist mir egal)

Hauptsache ich erfahre - zur Wahl der Waffe - rechtzeitig wo wir uns treffen.
Bei Regen ist TG angenehmer...


----------



## killacat (26. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> NEEEIN! Der verlohrene sohn! was war denn los?


Ach so einiges - würde den Rahmen hier sprengen. Gerne aber mal bei einem Bierchen!



S P schrieb:


> Risen from the dead? Welcome back to earth!


Danke. 



S P schrieb:


> Dachten schon, du seist einer putzigen Religion beigetreten.


Na Pastafari war ich doch schon immer! 
(Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster)




flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ist das eine von den 2012/13ern?
> Die sollen ja wirklich Kacke sein. Oder spricht sie dir zu fein an?
> Kann mich bei meiner '11er Dual Air nicht beschweren die spricht klasse an.


Ist eine SL aus 2010 - müsste innerlich der RL 2011 entsprechen. Hatte noch keine Zeit zur Abstimmung und eingefahren ist sie auch noch nicht. Habe sie quasi jungfräulich übernommen.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Da schau her der Joe ist back!


Servus auch! 



Milan0 schrieb:


> Wegen Dienstag: Wie wäre es mal wieder mit CC am Tiergarten? Mein Hornet wird höchst wahrscheinlich nicht einsatzbereit sein...


Werd's morgen wohl nicht schaffen. 


@all: Wie wär's mal wieder mit LaBiPa? Habt ihr schon Termine angesetzt für die kalte Jahreszeit?


Gruß,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. November 2012)

Wie schauts jetzt heute aus? 
Spielt das wetter überhaupt mit? :/


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2012)

Wettermäßig eher durchwachsen.

Bike ist "nur" das Cube einsatzbereit, aber von mir aus auch damit STB. Ging ja vorher auch 

Neue Gabel sollte heute früh auf den Weg zu mir sein!


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2012)

Also mir isses wurst.. Muss nur wissen an welcher ausfahrt ich die autobahn verlassen muss ^^


----------



## WyRoz (27. November 2012)

Drecks Außenband-Verletzung!!! 
Nochmal 6 Wochen kein Sports... 
Jungs wir sehen uns wohl erst im nächsten Jahr


----------



## killacat (27. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Drecks Außenband-Verletzung!!!
> Nochmal 6 Wochen kein Sports...
> Jungs wir sehen uns wohl erst im nächsten Jahr



Mein Beileid, gute Genesung, ein frohes Fest und an gudn Rutsch!


----------



## S P (27. November 2012)

Für die unschlüssigen unter euch: 19Uhr/STB, übliche Einsatzwaffe

Edit: bitte keine Prophezeiungen über den 21.12. hinaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (27. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Für die unschlüssigen unter euch: 19Uhr/STB, übliche Einsatzwaffe
> 
> Edit: bitte keine Prophezeiungen über den 21.12. hinaus!


We will all die!!!


----------



## S P (27. November 2012)

Besser: "_We're all going to die._"


----------



## WyRoz (27. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Besser: "_We're all going to die._"



Ich mag Besserwisser nicht!

Noch besser: "We`re all gonna die!!!"


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde heute. Mein Cube ist auch STB tauglich


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2012)

Super runde <3


----------



## microbat (27. November 2012)

yeee-ha und die Dusche danach ist


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. November 2012)

Was habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## S P (27. November 2012)

Paar neue Elemente in den üblichen Ablauf eingebracht.


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2012)

Ach was, wir sind doch gleich zur blauen Lagune


----------



## Dorsdn (28. November 2012)

Hat jeman Lust so um ca. 1845 einen nightride an der Alten Veste zu machen? Dauert ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (28. November 2012)

Heute nix mehr. Aber morgen wollte ich am Buck ne Runde drehen. So ca. 16:00 Uhr. Wer will?


----------



## MasterP1989 (28. November 2012)

hat heute jemand um 20 Uhr Lust zu biken? so 1-2 Stunden


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2012)

Ich war heute "nur" Schrauben. Fehlt aber leider noch bisschen was...

Die Gabel! 




Im Vergleich mit der "alten" Gabel 




Mal vorläufig zusammengesteckt


----------



## softlurch (28. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich war heute "nur" Schrauben. Fehlt aber leider noch bisschen was...
> 
> Die Gabel!
> 
> ...


Chic, chic  sieht ganz schön mächtig aus mit 160er gabel. Bin mal gespannt auf den radstand, wenn die forke richtig sitzt. :thumbup:


----------



## S P (28. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Interessanter Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2012)

Auf dem Bild habe ich glaube eine 200er Gabel simuliert 
Wenn endlich der Steuersatz da ist, kann ich weitermachen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2012)

Hardtail ist das neue Fully?


----------



## microbat (28. November 2012)

vollfett


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2012)

Jo sieht cool aus.

Geht bei euch der BM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2012)

Bei mir geht er auch nicht. Hast wahrscheinlich mit deinen vielen Anfragen auf deine FOX den BM lahmgelegt


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2012)

Kann sein


----------



## killacat (30. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Gabel!


Schick! Stahl oder Luft? 

Habe ich richtig gelesen, dass Du heute nicht auf CM bist? Sonst jemand dabei? Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, würde ich mal wieder eine Runde mitfahren.


----------



## S P (30. November 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Schick! Stahl oder Luft?



Die Frage stellt sich doch gar nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2012)

Richtig. Stahl!

Jo bin heute Abend auf Geburtstag in Bamberg...


----------



## S P (30. November 2012)

Hätte bald eine mittlere (rot) Lyrik U-Turn Feder inkl. Topcap übrig. Falls irgendjemand seine Luft Lyrik ertüchtigen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (30. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hätte bald eine mittlere (rot) Lyrik U-Turn Feder inkl. Topcap übrig. Falls irgendjemand seine Luft Lyrik ertüchtigen will.



In die 32er Zahnstocher der Reba wird's nicht reinpassen. Muss ich wohl bis nächsten Sommer noch mit 'ner Luftgabel auskommen. 

Wie sieht's mit RCT3 aus? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## WyRoz (30. November 2012)

Was bringt mir Stahl? 
Habe 170er Lyrik RC Solo Air


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> ...Muss ich wohl bis nächsten Sommer noch mit 'ner Luftgabel auskommen.
> 
> Wie sieht's mit RCT3 aus? Lohnt sich das?



Willst ins fluent eine Lyrik einbauen?

Hast du in deiner Reba nur ein Lockout? MiCo würde ich dir dann schon empfehlen...
 @S P
Was hast nun wieder vor? 
Mein Steuersatz ist immer noch nicht da!


----------



## S P (30. November 2012)

Die rct3 kannst du an meiner reba testen. Die ist noch original.


----------



## pfiff (30. November 2012)

Ich habe am 24.11 beim Spazieren gehen an der Winterleite eine kleine Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch, Schaltauge und Reifenheber gefunden. Das Täschchen lag auf dem relativ neuen Trail (ca. 1,5 Jahre alt) auf dem Weg von der Schranke zur Dürrerquelle gut versteckt mitten im Wald. Wer so ein Ding vermisst, soll sich bitte bei mir melden. Ansonsten werde ich es nächste Woche irgendwo gut sichtbar bei der Felsenabfahrt deponieren.

grüße


----------



## killacat (30. November 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Richtig. Stahl!


Bin sehr gespannt auf die Kiste. Drück Dir die Daumen, dass der Steuersatz bald kommt.


Milan0 schrieb:


> Jo bin heute Abend auf Geburtstag in Bamberg...


Viel Spaß beim Feiern! 



Milan0 schrieb:


> Willst ins fluent eine Lyrik einbauen?


Nein, das wäre keine gute Idee. Habe mal eine 150er Revelation reingesteckt & das sah schon sehr ulkig aus. Werde ab Sommer ein schwereres Bike fahren - soll heißen besser geeignet für schwereres Gelände.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Hast du in deiner Reba nur ein Lockout? MiCo würde ich dir dann schon empfehlen...


Jep. Ist 'ne stinknormale SL mit MoCo.



S P schrieb:


> Die rct3 kannst du an meiner reba testen. Die ist noch original.


An Deinem HT? Wäre mal interessant, den direkten Vergleich zu erfahren, gerade das Durchsacken betrifft.


CM werde ich wohl doch nicht schaffen heute.... viel Spaß den Mitfahrern!


----------



## Stressi25 (30. November 2012)

Dabei auf der CM heute. Mal gucken ob's am Weihnachtsmarkt vorbeigeht.
Nur Wetter ist gegen uns, gerade auf der Heimfahrt kleine Hagelkörner abbekommen.


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2012)

Joe welches bike ist geplant?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2012)

@Joe: RCT3 lohnt sich definitiv.

mein Geburtstags/Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch so gut wie sicher


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2012)

das mit dem @Username ist echt Lustig. Da sieht man auf einmal, wie viele Usernamen es doch schon hier gibt, und die bekommen jedes mal ne Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. November 2012)

Steff welches?


----------



## killacat (30. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Joe welches bike ist geplant?


Noch nichts bestimmtes. Nachdem es eh ein Arbeitsgerät werden wird, nehme ich, was ich bekomme. 

Was fährst Du eigentlich momentan, wenn Dein Strive im BM steht?


----------



## S P (30. November 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Noch nichts bestimmtes. Nachdem es eh ein Arbeitsgerät werden wird, nehme ich, was ich bekomme.


----------



## S P (30. November 2012)

Bin morgen Vormittag ab 10 Uhr im STB um den Parkplatz herum unterwegs.


----------



## SuShu (30. November 2012)

Definitiv zu früh!


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)

killacat schrieb:


> Was fährst Du eigentlich momentan, wenn Dein Strive im BM steht?



Mein HT


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bin morgen Vormittag ab 10 Uhr im STB um den Parkplatz herum unterwegs.



Damit du nicht allein rumstehen musst, komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Damit du nicht allein rumstehen musst, komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Die Bedingungen heute waren gar nicht so schlecht.


Wenns heute Nach weiter dauerfrostet, dann gäbe das Sonntag am Buck sicher gute Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen heute waren gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Wenns heute Nach weiter dauerfrostet, dann gäbe das Sonntag am Buck sicher gute Bedingungen.



Die waren heute schon gut.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Warst mitm DAV unterwegs?


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

ah, der spielplatz is wieder aufgeräumt.
wolfi schön gmacht.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

sauber !!


----------



## SuShu (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Warst mitm DAV unterwegs?



Nicht DAVTreff, waren etwas früher unterwegs.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

[


Wenns heute Nach weiter dauerfrostet, dann gäbe das Sonntag am Buck sicher gute Bedingungen. [/quote]

was u was willst am buck sonntags fahren, evt were martina u ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Trail-Tour bis vielleicht Klamm. Nix wildes.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

Wäre auch dabei.
Zwei oder drei »Pulsbeschleuniger«, die auf dem Weg liegen, könnten wir schon mitnehmen.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

gut. dann komm mer mit, aber  ka schnelles tempo, martina hat nochweng die rotzen, ist 10.30 uhr am löwensaal parke ok??????????


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

geht klar.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina hat nochweng die rotzen,


Ich werde Abstand halten. 

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt gehn klar.


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Dezember 2012)

Bin 10:30 am Löwensaal mit dabei. Wenn es bei 10:30 bleibt ?? und ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## softlurch (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wenns heute Nach weiter dauerfrostet, dann gäbe das Sonntag am Buck sicher gute Bedingungen.


Na dann werd ich auch mal wieder erste fahrversuche starten 

Allerdings erst gegen mittag, halb elf is mir zu früh. Vielleicht sehn ma uns ja, wenn ihr zurückkommt.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt schon mit einer festen Zusage von dir gerechnet.


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)




----------



## SuShu (1. Dezember 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich auch mal wieder erste fahrversuche starten
> 
> Allerdings erst gegen mittag, halb elf is mir zu früh. Vielleicht sehn ma uns ja, wenn ihr zurückkommt.



Wir treffen uns evtl. 12:00 am Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mit einer festen Zusage von dir gerechnet.


Für ne trailtour mit dieser besetzung sind ross  und reiter noch nicht fit genug


----------



## softlurch (1. Dezember 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns evtl. 12:00 am Eingang Tiergarten.


Ok, werds mal anpeilen. Wird aber nicht weit bei mir morgen. Eher so spielplatz an der stromschneise ... Wer ist den wir?


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Für ne trailtour mit dieser besetzung sind ross  und reiter noch nicht fit genug



komm mit, martina is dabei,da werds ned schnell


----------



## softlurch (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> komm mit, martina is dabei,da werds ned schnell


Willst's sie wohl bei mir abgeben und dann mit den jungs gasgeben 
Werd's nicht versprechen ...


----------



## SuShu (1. Dezember 2012)

Planänderung: kommen auch um 10:30.


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

@reo-fahrer was hast dir denn ausgesucht? ^^ ​


----------



## Stressi25 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin dann mal raus heute. Hab Racing Ralph noch druf


----------



## Stressi25 (2. Dezember 2012)

Update: zieh gerade Nobby Nic auf. Fährt überhaupt wer?


----------



## softlurch (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich schaff's nimmer zu 10:30 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin unterwegs, Brauch aber auch 10 min länger


----------



## Milan0 (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön gefahren Wolfi!

Ich habe heute Schaltung und alles restliche fertig gestellt. Jetzt fehlt wirklich nurnoch der Steuersatz und dann ist es endlich fertig!


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2012)

An die 5 Stunden mit vielen netten Leuten unterwegs.


----------



## Stressi25 (2. Dezember 2012)

Schnee äh Schee war's! *Like*  
Wegen unter der Woche Abends fahren. Habt ihr für ein Licht Ratschläge? 
Am Helm hab ich ein Sigma Karma Evo dass sehr Spotig ist. 
Brauch noch was starkes für den Lenker.


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Schnee äh Schee war's! *Like*
> Wegen unter der Woche Abends fahren. Habt ihr für ein Licht Ratschläge?
> Am Helm hab ich ein Sigma Karma Evo dass sehr Spotig ist.
> Brauch noch was starkes für den Lenker.



Suche bei Amazon nach "Pellor".


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Dezember 2012)

...auch von unserer seite danke, dass wir die letzten meter mitfahren durften! 

ich muss hier doch mal wieder öfters reinschauen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer was hast dir denn ausgesucht? ^^ ​



Bilder kommen demnächst...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> An die 5 Stunden mit vielen netten Leuten unterwegs.



Was!! Ihr hattet Schnee? Bei uns wars wie im Herbst bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was!! Ihr hattet Schnee? Bei uns wars wie im Herbst bei bestem Wetter.



Alles wird gut Roland.


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Waren Knappe 15 grad in L. Sonne pur und keine wolke am Himmel


----------



## peter_lustig22 (2. Dezember 2012)

5h? Respekt.


----------



## SuShu (2. Dezember 2012)

peter_lustig22 schrieb:


> 5h? Respekt.


Eher Gruppenzwang. Hat sich aber gelohnt, Winterbiken hat schon was.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (2. Dezember 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat sich aber gelohnt, Winterbiken hat schon was.


 Ja, schön war's im Schnee; bin noch bis Ernhofen/Weissenbrunn der Crosserspur vom Hans gefolgt, Entenberg war fahrbar, Nonnenberg war oben alles zugeschneit und jede Menge Schneebruch, und ständig hat's irgenwo geknarzt und gekracht (nein, nicht am bike ) Moritzberg war wieder schön fahrbar. Ab Brunn war's dann leider dunkel.

C U  Martin


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ein Lenker fÃ¼r das SSP MTB. Hat wer zufÃ¤llig hier einen mit 31.8er Klemmung rumliegen?

Farbe zweitrangig, Rise egal, Breite so ab 600 aufwÃ¤rts, Kosten unter 10â¬


----------



## Lammerjappen (3. Dezember 2012)

680er Cannondale C3 oder so mit gaaanz dicker WandstÃ¤rke hÃ¤tte ich noch rumliegen. Schwarz, XC-gebraucht, 8Â° Backsweep ungefÃ¤hr.
Nen Syntace Vector 7075 liegt hier auch noch, aber da wirds nix mit 10 â¬ und der will irgendwann auch wieder gefahren werden.


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch nen C-dale, müsst um die 650 sein, weiß ich nicht auswendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Cannondale klingt interessant. Nehm ich


----------



## Lammerjappen (3. Dezember 2012)

welchen? 
 @_rebirth_: Los gehts mit den Dumpingpreisvorschlägen. Meiner (Lenker!) müsste 680 mm lang sein.


edit: sind doch nur 650 mm (die 680 sind glaub ich beim C2)

Gewicht: bombenstabile 310 g
Material müsste ein 6061er Alu sein. Weiß nicht wie sehr das altert, aber bei der Wandstärke ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Boris hat schon gesagt, schwer ist gut!

Ich nehme denn den ich eher haben kann


----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist deine Kiste nun fertig?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Lenker ist für ein anderes Projekt.
Das Hornet wartet nur noch auf den passenden Steuersatz (vor fast 2 Wochen bestellt!)


----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2012)

Ah. Da hätte ich doch in Zwischenzeit einen passenden gekauft.


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

björn glaub wir ham den selben. reini welchen willstn?


----------



## SuShu (3. Dezember 2012)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Ja, schön war's im Schnee; bin noch bis Ernhofen/Weissenbrunn der Crosserspur vom Hans gefolgt, Entenberg war fahrbar, Nonnenberg war oben alles zugeschneit und jede Menge Schneebruch, und ständig hat's irgenwo geknarzt und gekracht (nein, nicht am bike ) Moritzberg war wieder schön fahrbar. Ab Brunn war's dann leider dunkel.
> 
> C U  Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2012)

der Vollständigkeit halber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

@reo-fahrer: dein mega ist doch raw, oder? ist das oberflächenbehandelt, oder wircklich raw?


----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2012)

ich vermute mal ein SilberElox. Raw schaut anders aus.


----------



## Lammerjappen (3. Dezember 2012)

Gebürstet und dann eloxiert. Sieht man auf dem Foto doch ganz klar an den andersfarbigen Schweißnähten.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Reste-Winter-Spaß Bike. Gefüllte 20kg ohne Schaltung 
Der Fixie Lenker ist schon arg schmal


----------



## microbat (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
geht morgen (Di.) jemand radeln?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich davor mein Lernpensum erfüllt habe, werde ich dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich davor mein Lernpensum erfüllt habe, werde ich dabei sein.



wehe ich schleif den lenker umsonst nach nbg ^^


----------



## microbat (4. Dezember 2012)

na dann wie immer 
uuund hoffentlich bin ich pünktlich,
denn ich bring noch meine Panzer zur Kur...
cíao


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Keine Angst Steve, ich bin da. Könnte bei mir aber auch bisschen knapp mit 1900 werden.


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2012)

Wieso mach mer dann nicht gleich viertel oder so? Dunkler wirds nimmer..  

Soll ich den lenker mitbringen? Oder willst erst den björn seinen anschauen?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Viertel ist Ok. Und bring den Lenker mit


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2012)

viel Spass im Schlamm


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Sind doch alle kleine Jungs! da macht uns das nichts aus


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...ohne Schaltung...



Magic Gear gefunden?  Oder überseh ich den Spanner nur gerade? Geht das einigermaßen ohne das die Kette zu arg springt?


----------



## softlurch (4. Dezember 2012)

Wetter und dementsprechend zu erwartende bodenbeschaffenheit sind mir heute auch für ne ausrede gut :/


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Magic Gear gefunden?  Oder überseh ich den Spanner nur gerade? Geht das einigermaßen ohne das die Kette zu arg springt?



Hat durch Zufall gleich gepasst. HR ist nicht ganz ins Ausfallende gerutscht. Größere Ausfahrt/Testfahrt steht noch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2012)

Regnet es? Oder schneit es in nbg?


----------



## Dorsdn (4. Dezember 2012)

Mal so mal so.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Steuersatz ist nicht mal im Inet bestellbar!


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem anderen?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich auch gerade drüber. Evtl habe ich am Freitag dann einen. Der dann jedoch 40 teurer ist!


----------



## Stressi25 (4. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Suche bei Amazon nach "Pellor".


 

So Bestellt
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/pellor-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradbeleuchtung-Stecklampen-Frontleuchte/dp/B009RCC9MO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354636882&sr=8-1"]pellor 3x CREE XMLT6 LED Fahrrad Scheinwerfer LED LED Fahrradbeleuchtung Fahrrad Lampe Licht Leuchte Scheinwerfer Warnlicht Stecklampen Frontleuchte 4 Modi 3600 Lumen mit Akku und Ladegerät: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung[/ame]

bis zu 21 tagen Lieferzeit  

Hab ihr eine oder zwei vorne dran???
bei 14 euro Versandkosten hab ich echt überlegt gleich 2 St zu nehmen.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

18:45 an der Bank, oder kommt keiner und ich kann mir den Umweg sparen?


----------



## S P (4. Dezember 2012)

Also ich komme schon mal nicht. Viel Spaß.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist nicht mal im Inet bestellbar!




Hat dich der »Größte Zweirad-Center Deutschlands« jetzt nach gut zwei Wochen informiert,
dass der Steuersatz gar nicht lieferbar ist, oder _durftest_ du das selbst in Erfahrung bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (4. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> So Bestellt
> pellor 3x CREE XMLT6 LED Fahrrad Scheinwerfer LED LED Fahrradbeleuchtung Fahrrad Lampe Licht Leuchte Scheinwerfer Warnlicht Stecklampen Frontleuchte 4 Modi 3600 Lumen mit Akku und Ladegerät: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
> 
> bis zu 21 tagen Lieferzeit
> ...



Schöner 3-Fachwerfer 

Hab einen einfach-Werfer auf'm Helm und ne MJ-880 auf'm Lenker.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> So Bestellt
> pellor 3x CREE XMLT6 LED Fahrrad Scheinwerfer LED LED Fahrradbeleuchtung Fahrrad Lampe Licht Leuchte Scheinwerfer Warnlicht Stecklampen Frontleuchte 4 Modi 3600 Lumen mit Akku und Ladegerät: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
> 
> bis zu 21 tagen Lieferzeit
> ...



Die Lampe ist mit Sicherheit hell genug, auch wenn sie reell maximal die Hälfte der Lumen bringen wird.

Mit einer Lampe kommt man normalerweise zurecht, dann aber am Helm!
Enge verwinkelten Trails mit abrupten und steilen Abfahrten sind mit einer Lampe am Lenker herausfordernd,
um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken 

Bei der Lampe oben steht was von Stahl?! Hoffentlich ist der Lampenkopf nicht allzu schwer.
Am Helm merkt man das Gewicht deutlich, abhängig von der Befestigung (Montagehöhe).
Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Lampenkopf am Helm nicht mehr wie 150 Gramm wiegen.


----------



## Stressi25 (4. Dezember 2012)

Die hatte ich für den Lenker gedacht, hab für den Helm noch eine Sigma Powerled Black aus 2007
Da merkt man wie schnell LED alt werden, hat sagenhafte 90 Lux


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hat dich der »Größte Zweirad-Center Deutschlands« jetzt nach gut zwei Wochen informiert,
> dass der Steuersatz gar nicht lieferbar ist, oder _durftest_ du das selbst in Erfahrung bringen?



Habe es selbst herausfinden müssen!

Übrigens war es eine sehr geile Runde heute! Irgendwer müsste aber mit einer großen Säge da wieder sauber machen. Liegt echt viel rum...


----------



## Stressi25 (6. Dezember 2012)

Steht schon was für Sonntag?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2012)

Bisher noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2012)

SA+SO wird sicher was gehen.


----------



## softlurch (6. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> SA+SO wird sicher was gehen.


Siiiiicher!


----------



## WyRoz (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal schaun wie sich mein Bein fühlt 
Seit 4 Wochen kein Biken


----------



## microbat (7. Dezember 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Siiiiicher!


 

wann - was - wo ?


----------



## softlurch (7. Dezember 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> wann - was - wo ?


Im leutenbacher-fred haben's sich grad für sa 11uhr am stb verabredet  technik üben - da werd ich mich dazugsellen


----------



## Milan0 (7. Dezember 2012)

Schade ich habe Samstag schon verplant...


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Dezember 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Im *leutenbacher-fred* haben's sich grad für sa 11uhr am *stb verabredet * technik üben - da werd ich mich dazugsellen



Mist, der Lurch hat im anderen Faden mitgelesen, dann werden wir das zukünftig über PN regeln müssen. 

Wir sind doch mittlerweile eine große Familie, da wird sowieso in beiden Threads mitgelesen. 
Mann/Frau will ja nichts verpassen


----------



## microbat (7. Dezember 2012)

genau so is´es 

frag mich nur, ob ich ab 11:00 Uhr wieder verkehrsfähig bin...


----------



## SuShu (8. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi, um 11:00 war ich noch nicht verkehrsfähig und war am Nachmittag bei Sonne  an der Winterleite. Ging alles bestens und war vorallem nicht so eine Eis-Schlamm-Schlacht wie letzten Dienstag.

Was machen WIR morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2012)

Morgen würde ich so um 13 Uhr für paar Stunden am STB spielen


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2012)

entweder ich bin morgen um 10:00 am matterhornparkplatz - um 13:00 am stb-parkplatz - oder gar nicht an irgendeinen parkplatz... 
...mal wieder alle klarheiten beseitigt.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2012)

Also für Fränkische fehlt mir morgen leider die Zeit.

/edit:
Ich mache morgen eine kleine SSP Tour...


----------



## SuShu (9. Dezember 2012)

Starte 12:00 Haupteingang Tiergarten für ne kleine Runde - falls sich jemand dazugesellen will


----------



## Milan0 (9. Dezember 2012)

SSP im STB funktioniert erstaunlich gut!


----------



## microbat (9. Dezember 2012)

Rrreini du warst heut´vor 13:00 unterwegs ?!

Matterhorn hab´ich natürlich verpennt und war von 12:55 bis 13:05 am Parkplatz...
...ich weiß, ich hätt´ ja auch was schreiben können...

Evtl. bis Di...


----------



## Milan0 (9. Dezember 2012)

Glaube wir haben uns um paar min verpasst. Habe dein Auto nach meiner Tour stehen sehen. 
Wollte eigentlich Schwarzachklamm raus, aber hat mitm SSP zu viel Spaß im STB gemacht...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut es morgen Abend aus?


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

ich nehme an dunkel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2012)

heute Abend 
-2 °C und kein Niederschlag - außer man legt sich auf die Schnauze  
hört sich eisig + kalt + trocken = gut an 
hätte derzeit keine Lust im flüssigen-matsch-eis rum zu splatten 
soweit es mich betrifft - bis heut´ Abend


----------



## d1ke (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

oh man sry das ich es nochmal zur Reifen Debatte bringe.

Vorne: Conti Mountain King II 2,2
Hinten: Baron 2,3

Ratsam oder Scheißkombi?


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2012)

Drehs rum - dann passt es besser.


----------



## d1ke (11. Dezember 2012)

Denkst du die Breite ist ok oder würdest du eher 2,4er Baron bzw 2,4 Mountain King verbauen?
Pro Grip contra Laufeigenschaften oder?


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
der HR Reifen sollte für haftenden Schmodder ausreichend Platz zum Rahmen haben.
Je nach Bike geht deshalb hinten max. ein 2,35" oder normal ein 2,25" Reifen rein.
Beim VR ist es (fast) egal, da geht auch ´nen 2,5" Reifen...

Deshalb Vorn dicke Reifen und hinten dünne
- Vorn mit starken Profil zum Brems- u. Kurven-Grip
- hinten mit schwächeren Profil für geringen Rollwiederstand aber auch erleichtertes driften (kann ja sein dass das einer mag...)

Das soll alle anderen möglichen Variationen nicht ausschließen,
von Slik bis Ketten ist alles möglich ;-)

Ich bevorzuge es auf beiden Felgen den gleichen Reifen zu fahren...


----------



## d1ke (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine Meinung. Ich bestellt jetzt mal den 2,2 MK für hinten und 2,3 Baron für vorne.

Bin bisher nie zwei unterschiedliche Reifen gefahren, hoffe aber auf den (positiven) Aha-Effekt.
Danke und bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (11. Dezember 2012)

oder hinten den 2.2 RQ - bei 2.3 Baron vorn. passt vom charakter her besser.

noch 'n Grund für unterschiedliche Bereifung: hinten den leichteren Reifen, damit die Beschleunigung besser ist!


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung. Ich bestellt jetzt mal den 2,2 MK für hinten und 2,3 Baron für vorne.
> 
> Bin bisher nie zwei unterschiedliche Reifen gefahren, hoffe aber auf den (positiven) Aha-Effekt.
> Danke und bis demnächst mal wieder.



Unbedingt die Black Chili Compound Version der Reifen nehmen! Kostet etwas mehr, gript, hält und rollt aber besser.


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Unbedingt die Black Chili Compound Version der Reifen nehmen! Kostet etwas mehr, gript, hält und rollt aber besser.


 
 wenn Conti dann Black Chilli


----------



## d1ke (11. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Unbedingt die Black Chili Compound Version der Reifen nehmen! Kostet etwas mehr, gript, hält und rollt aber besser.



[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00449K422/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Continental Mountain King II 2.2 faltbar Pro Tection: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004IFNVZ4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Continental MTB - Reifen Der Baron 2.3, black-black skin foldable, 26 x 2.3, 100431: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Passt doch oder wg BC?

Bzgl. MK hab ich mich vom Test lenken lassen. Wenn hinten RQ 2,2 mit dem Baron besser harmoniert dann gerne auch den. Ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache oder sehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich falle aus heute Abend. Muss noch ewig viel für die Schule lernen.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## WyRoz (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, 
Da das Thema Bereifung Grad aufgekommen ist, hab ich überlegt ob ich die beiden Ardent für den Winter abmontiere und dickere Reifen drauf bapp.
Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2012)

die Empfehlung steht doch schon oben


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Da das Thema Bereifung Grad aufgekommen ist, hab ich überlegt ob ich die beiden Ardent für den Winter abmontiere und dickere Reifen drauf bapp.
> Was denkt ihr darüber?



Ich mag Sauerkirschkonfitüre. 

Im Ernst: Was erwartest du von dieser Frage? Weder gibst du Daten zu deinen bereits vorhandenen Reifen an, noch beschreibst du, warum du Deine vorhandene Reifenkombination wechseln möchtest.


Jetzt rück mal mit Infos raus!


----------



## Fury (11. Dezember 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Bzgl. MK hab ich mich vom Test lenken lassen. Wenn hinten RQ 2,2 mit dem Baron besser harmoniert dann gerne auch den. Ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache oder sehe ich das verkehrt?



Da ich mich für die ähnliche Kombi interessiere habe ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und auch mal Leute gefragt, die Erfahrung damit haben (Fahrradkiste Nbg). Hier habe ich die Empfehlung für die RQ bekommen. Was vom Einsatzbereich in der Kombi mit dem Baron auch wirklich besser passt. Der MK ist sicher auch sehr gut, ein bisschen leichter und wohl ehr für AM geeignet. Aber auf jeden Fall BCC nehmen.


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2012)

STB Tour zu dritt war nett und recht anstrengend durch den 5 bis 10 cm Schnee zu stampfen
- mal fahrend / rollend und sowenig wie möglich bergauf schiebend...
...insgesamt ein sehr schönes Erlebnis durch den verschneiten Wald zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Dezember 2012)

Glaube ich dir gern!


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2012)

Wäre gestern auch gekommen. Musste mich aber um mein neues Projekt 2013 kümmern. 
Wer war denn alles am Start?


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Projekt 2013



Erzähl!


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Warts ab. Hint: es ist kein ICB. Bonus Quest: es ist 3,72m lang, und wird schon seit 1976 gebaut.


----------



## d1ke (12. Dezember 2012)

Du baust dir einen Lada Niva:
1976 Modelleinführung des Niva; LxBxH 3,72x1,68x1,65 m


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2012)

d1ke schrieb:


> Du baust dir einen Lada Niva:
> 1976 Modelleinführung des Niva; LxBxH 3,72x1,68x1,65 m



Ahh. Verdammt.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt doch? Aber mit Winde!


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2012)

Nee leider ohne.


----------



## d1ke (12. Dezember 2012)

Echt jetzt? Lucky shot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Dezember 2012)

Das war doch zu einfach... Die 3.72m hätten mir nichts gesagt, aber bei seit 1976 gebaut hats sofort geklingelt.

Da bin ich dann gespannt wenn du zur DickenReifenRunde(tm) dann motorisierst antrittst. Stell mir grad vor wie du die Schlüsselstellen dann mitm Lada nimmst.


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2012)

ich bin eher gespannt ob überhaupt ma wieder jemand kommt.. ^^ 
 @topolino: Mein Kabel von der Lampe verträgt scheinbar die temps nicht mehr, ist an zwei stellen gebrochen gewesen.


----------



## microbat (13. Dezember 2012)

@rebirth: die Kabel von Lupine sind bis -40°C freigegeben - zumindest der Gummi überlebt...


----------



## WyRoz (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, 
Wie zieht ihr euch eigentlich zur zeit an? Also F-Shirt und Jacke ist klar, aber was zieht ihr dazwischen an? Und kann mir jemand gute Winterhandschuhe empfehlen, bitte. 

A pro pos Bereifung:
Ich will den Rollwiederstand verkleinern. Und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob eure oben genannte Kombi besser ist als meine beiden Ardent 2.4. 

PS: Wegen dem Niva... Ich als Russe sage: Gute Wahl  Mein Onkel ist sehr oft mit dem Teil Fischen Gefahren mit einem Boot auf dem Anhänger... Der ist an Seen gefahren durch Wälder und längere Strecken und War einfach nur begeistert. War aber ein jüngeres Modell. 
Jetzt hat er sich einen UAZ Patriot zugelegt


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

Wegen den Klamotten: Ich hab ein Langärmliches "thermoshirt" an und ne angefließte Softshelljacke. Die Kombi hat auch bei -18° noch getaugt.
Anständige Handschuhe such ich auch noch. Fürn Sommer als auch fürn Winter.
Meine Sommers sind im Ar*ch und meine Winters sind fürn Ar*ch ^^


----------



## Höfbert (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte die letzte Woche mal an:
http://www.alpinsport-basis.de/Mountain-Hardwear-Minus-One-Glove
Gab's für 35 neulich beim larca. Machten einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ordentlich warm aber dennoch gut flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

beim wo? ^^


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
hier ein Bericht aus meinen Kleiderschrank
obwohl ich Warmduscher bin, hab´ ich nicht alles auf einmal an ;-)
Rad´l Klamotten für die kalte schmodder Zeit:
Castelli Handschuhe - dünner Fleece mit Windstopper nur am Handrücken - Innenseite mit Clarino Kunstleder - keine Polster
Marmot Handschuhe - dicker Fleece mit Windstopper in alle Richtungen - partiell Lederbesatz - keine Polster
Funktions Shirt (kurz / lang) zum ableiten der Feuchtigkeit
Kwark Overall aus Stretch Fleece - enganliegend - nahtfrei - warm (aus dem Kajaksport - für unter dem Trockenanzug)
Sturmhaube aus Stretch Fleece - enganliegend - nahtfrei - warm - nicht Winddicht aber Feuchtigkeittransportierend
Marmot Sturmhaube aus Fleece mit Windstopper - warm
Halskrause aus Fleece (ähnlich wie Buff Tuch - aber eben aus dicken Fleece)
Buff - Had - what ever - Schlauch-Tuch
Socken aus Wolle oder vergleichbare syntetischer Wolle
Plattform Pedal Schuhe - hoch
Knie-Schienbein-Schoner (wärmen auch - im Winter hui - im Sommer pfui)
Pampers - auch bekannt als gepolsterte Radlerhose - schont die Backen - Polster hält warm
3/4 Shorts als Dreckfänger - dehnbares Material nicht Wind- oder Wasser-abweisend
Tourenhose - dehnbares Material leicht Wind- oder Wasser-abweisend - mit so etwas ähnlichen wie Schneestulpe
Soft-Shell-Jacken (alle Winddicht - manche zu Schwitzig - dünn / Dick / mit u. ohne Futter - starr oder flexibel)
Fleece-Pullis (dick - dünn - eng - weit) vorallem zur zusätzlichen Isolation
Hard-Shell-Jacken (Wasserdicht - flexibel oder starr und wenn starr dann ergonomisch geschneidert)
Hard-Shell-Hosen (eine lang und eine 3/4 lang)
Bis auf besonders geschnittene Rad´l Jacken - taugen alle Teile für alle möglichen Aktivitäten.
Die Liste liese sich noch fortsetzen, aber bei -20°C bin ich eher Ski- als Radfahren.


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> beim wo? ^^


 

http://www.larca.de/start


----------



## Stressi25 (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir: 
Sportfunktionsunterwäsche von Tchibo darüber ne lange Unterhose und langärmliges Unterhemd von Odlo Evolution Warm.
Darüber ein Thermo Shirt von Tchibo und eine Gore Bike Hose lang "Winter"
Zum Schluss noch ne ganz einfache Softshell Jacke.

Handschuhe: Roeckl Riesa
Schuhe: Wanderschuhe von Lowa mit paar skistrümpfe
Kopf: Gore Wintermütze und dann den Helm 

Geht bis -15 grad (weiter hab ich es noch ich getest)

Gestern neu eingetroffen [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006ZIXOPY/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Alp-X 2.0 Active Shell Long: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

wenn es mal matschig wird


----------



## microbat (17. Dezember 2012)

was geht - geht was - morgen Abend ab 19:00...


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2012)

könnt NASS werden. Wer wagts trotzdem?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich schaffe es zeitlich mal wieder nicht! Habe schon Entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## microbat (17. Dezember 2012)

hab frische Spielsachen und Schmodderfänger = ich fahr auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2012)

schmodderfänger?  wie meinst das? ^^ 

wer kommt noch 100%ig?


----------



## microbat (18. Dezember 2012)

anno 1840 waren das "Kotfänger" - dann "Schutzbleche" - derzeit "Spritzschutz" - und bei mir "Schmodderfänger" 

Der hintere ist etwas Sinnfrei - aber der vordere hält wenigstens die Nase frei... 

Falls keiner zum STB kommt dann mach ich zumindest eine "Hausrunde" im Fü-StW. Da brauch ich dann wenigsten die Karre mit einen eingesauten Rad´l nicht dekorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd evtl fahren. Schau mer halt ma ob noch weng was zusammen kommt würd ich sagen.


----------



## softlurch (18. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd evtl fahren. Schau mer halt ma ob noch weng was zusammen kommt würd ich sagen.


ich komm heut nich ...


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2012)

Wies aussieht geht net sehr viel...


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2012)

@topolino oder mit @Chrissinger in kalchi? Falls er zeit hat


----------



## microbat (18. Dezember 2012)

wir können auch alle (drei) gemeinsam ´ne Kalchi Runde drehen
- wäre mir eh lieber als ständig über feuchte Wurzeln zu eiern...
!!! ich müßte halt nur gegen 17:30 Uhr wissen ob:
- Homerun
- STB
- Kalchi 
und wenn Kalchi - wo treffen...

...ich starte immer von oben (Kalchreuth) und die Erlangener kommen immer von unten (Obi-Kreisel) schlage deshalb als Treffpunkt die alten Panzer Abschussrampen bei den Wildpferden vor.

cíao


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Dezember 2012)

Kalchi wäre ich dabei.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Erlangen oder direkt Kalchreuth

Panzer Abschussrampe klingt gut. Meint ihr es ist noch Salz auf der Stasse, sonst könnt ich nämlich direkt mir Rad hin fahren

 @rebirth treffen könnten wir uns dann am Parkplatz in der kurve von Weinstraße und Kurt-Schumacher


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2012)

Laut navi brauch ich 51 min. Bin gespannt, bis gleich *g


----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Man wünsche euch viel Spaß! Ich muss hier lernen...


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Dezember 2012)

Wann bist du dann da? 1900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2012)

Jo  
 @topolino: auch 1900 da?

Danke reini.


----------



## microbat (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich bin 19:00 - 19:10 an der Abschussrampe...
  @Milan0
es ist zwar im Moment ätzend lernen zu müssen,
aber wenn alles klappt, wird alles gut....


----------



## Höfbert (18. Dezember 2012)

wie schaut's denn zur Zeit am Buck aus? noch Schnee/Eis? war seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr vor Ort...


----------



## S P (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Sumpf hat einen Namen - Buck.


----------



## Höfbert (18. Dezember 2012)

dann freu ich mich schon auf morgen


----------



## microbat (19. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Der Sumpf hat einen Namen - Buck.


 
oder Kalchi-Trails und vermutlich STB - überall ziemlich matschig...

Tolle Runde heute - an die drei Stunden fahrt - Rad´l und ich sind wieder erkennbar - die Klamotten drehen in der WaMa...

Schnee oder Eis waren heute nur in homöopathischen Mengen vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo war echt super


----------



## MurmelBier (19. Dezember 2012)

Servus Leute,

fährt jmd am Samstag oder die Tage vor dem WE a weng im Wald umher? 

Gruß


----------



## Höfbert (19. Dezember 2012)

Besten Dank an Wolfi für die Trainingsrunde!


----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2012)

@topolino: Könntest du mir bitte mal deine Nummer per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## microbat (19. Dezember 2012)

si klaro


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

@topolino: @Chrisinger: wie siehts in kalchi aus?


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2012)

Also in Erlangen ist Schneeregen angesagt


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2012)

In Nürnberg auch. Plane aber morgen Nachmittag eine STB Runde


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Reini warst schonma in kalchi? *g


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2012)

Einmal erst, aber habe dann mit dem Rad ~20km Anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2012)

@ rebirth: bist wohl auf den Kalch-trails "Geschmack" gekommen 

Laut Wetterbericht gibt es das komplette Wochenende den besonders beliebten SchneeRegenEisMatschSchmodder.
Heute Abend geht evtl. noch eine einsame "Hausrunde" an der Veste - STB im Rudel wäre auch O.K.
Am Samstag hab´ ich hinter Kalchreuth was zu erledigen und fahre ab 14:00 auf´m Heimweg zwischen Kalchreuth und Tennenlohe Rad.
Für So. bin ich noch Planlos, bis Neujahr habe ich frei...


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2012)

Heute Abend mal schauen, denke eher nicht...
 @S P
von mir natürlich auch noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja das "touren" in kalchi is schon super


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Gegend bietet noch weitere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

Was geht jetzt heute?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nichts. Habe mir schön zum Anfang der Ferien eine Erkältung eingefangen!


----------



## R1Nico (22. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nichts. Habe mir schön zum Anfang der Ferien eine Erkältung eingefangen!


Gute Besserung


----------



## microbat (22. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was geht jetzt heute?


 

Kalchitrails mit Panzer - meine Nummer haste ja


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

14:30? :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (22. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Tour heut in Kalchr.  jederzeit wieder.Viel zum testen gesehen


----------



## microbat (22. Dezember 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Die Gegend bietet noch weitere Möglichkeiten...


 
sehr schöne Tour - nach über ´ner Stunde kuscheln  knirscht das Bike auch nimmer - bis demnächst....


----------



## R1Nico (22. Dezember 2012)

müssen mal ein paar bilder machen beim springen (sanftes gleiten der lüfte)


----------



## MurmelBier (24. Dezember 2012)

Servus Leute,

hatte schon vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben ob was die Tage geht.... konnt mich aber irgendwie nicht anschließen da mein Poste ignoriert wurde...

Startet ihr die Tage was? 

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Morgen/heute in der fränkischen (siehe leutenbach thread)


----------



## MurmelBier (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist net grad in Nbg... wann gehts da los und wie lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Um 10:30. Sicher tagesbedingt nicht soo lang


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd so ab 12 am Buck unterwegs sein. Allerdings Big-Bike probefahren, nix mit Tour.


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Morgen irgendjemand vormittags unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (25. Dezember 2012)

Bin bis 26. im Umland unterwegs. Am 27. Will ich, wenn ich da wieder gesund bin, eine STB Runde fahren


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin morgen zum kaffee eingeladen in nbg, würd die zeit nutzen und vorher weng fahren


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd um 12 am stb sein, jemand lust sich anzuschließen? 
Bischen spielen oder so..


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, haben wir hier Singlespeedfreunde oder sowas. Hätte da noch einen Nox Rahmen, schwarz/alu, eine Alu- und eine Carbongabel, Bremsen, Kurbel usw, Schaltung auch zur Not. Sattelstütze.......
Versand geht mir auf den Keks...
28", 26" Reifen hätte ich auch noch und allerhand anderen Kleinkram...

Mag einer Stöbern kommen 

btw: 32" Samsung 720p LCD hätte ich auch über 

Edit: Rahmen passt für Leute 170-177 würde ich sagen.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2012)

Carbongabel? erzähl mehr davon


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab dir mal die gleiche pn geschickt, wie ich es vorhin an jemand anders schon habe 

Dreckwetter, drecks Erkältung. Auch wenn die 45min am Stb spielen gestern schön waren......wars zuviel......jetzt kommt noch der Husten....*fu..*


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Dezember 2012)

derjenige will das 1,5° Angleset aber nur ungern einzeln verkaufen, lieber mit nem Rahmen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (26. Dezember 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hab dir mal die gleiche pn geschickt, wie ich es vorhin an jemand anders schon habe
> 
> Dreckwetter, drecks Erkältung. Auch wenn die 45min am Stb spielen gestern schön waren......wars zuviel......jetzt kommt noch der Husten....*fu..*



denn mal gute besserung, leidensgenosse, hab gerade ne sehr ruhige weihnachtszeit - aber forum lesen ist ja auch schon fast mtb-sport


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2012)

das schrat, es lebt!


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Alugabel könnte mich interessieren. Was ist das für eine?


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> derjenige will das 1,5° Angleset aber nur ungern einzeln verkaufen, lieber mit nem Rahmen dran




rahmen beziehungsweise fahrräder habe ich schon genug. 

 
hat jemand von euch ein werkzeug zum steuersatz einpressen? oder muss ich das geld selbst   investieren ? vorzugsweise 1,5 zoll

 @flachmaennchen

Marke? keine Ahnung
kann dir ein Bild schicken


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenns keine Umstände macht


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ein werkzeug zum steuersatz einpressen? oder muss ich das geld selbst   investieren ? vorzugsweise 1,5 zoll



Ja habe ich. 1.5" sollte damit eigentlich auch möglich sein 

Gibt es _günstig_ bei Onkel Erwin:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/cyclus-steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug/


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Dezember 2012)

moin
die 1 1/8 Werkzeuge gehen nicht. nur mit selbstgebauten Adaptern. so einen habe ich.
mir fällt aber was ein. das muss ich erst mal testen. ist ja tapered.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2012)

Habe im Herbst eine tapered Steuersatz in ein Norco von einer Bekannten eingebaut.
Mit entsprechend an den Steuersatz angepassten »Adaptern« zur Zentrierung und
Pressauflage war das kein Problem.

Kannst dich bei Bedarf ja immer noch melden


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2012)

Wollt ihr eure session morgen nicht auf samstag oder sonntag verschieben? *gg

Bei uns geht ohnehin gerade die welt unter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich drehe auf jeden eine Runde


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2012)

Sag bloß, es ist endlich fertig?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Jup! Heute den Steuersatz bekommen...
Geht jetzt morgen was?


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2012)

bischen seltsam so mitten im weg was....


----------



## R1Nico (27. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> bischen seltsam so mitten im weg was....



das ist doch kein problem für dich Steven einen droppp darüber oder ein brett drangenagelt.


----------



## Mithras (27. Dezember 2012)

Hmm hat einen nen Weihnachsbaum gesucht, und musste dann feststellen, dass das Teil hässlich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

...und ihn dann mitten auf dem weg liegen gelassen?! ^^ 
Glaub die beiden Biker nach mir waren ganz froh das der Schei$ dann aufgeräumt war 

 @_Mithras_: hast du mal auf deine Signatur geklickt? Bzw. von nem anderen Account aus auf DEINE Signatur?


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Dezember 2012)

Sieht das so bei uns im "Süden" momentan im Wald aus? :O
Dann kann ichs kaum erwarten ab Samstag endlich wieder im Lande zu sein.


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

wieso? willst aufräumen?


----------



## Mithras (28. Dezember 2012)

@ rebirth ... da sind aktuell keine Artikel drin,  .. hab das gerade  meine Lady testen lassen .. *g* ... ok vor der Umstellung des  bikemarktes funktionierte das noch ..


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wieso? willst aufräumen?



Nee, aber das Wetter schaut trocken aus. Hier ist der ganze Wald ein riesiges Matschloch, egal wo man hinfährt.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2012)

Glaube das erwartetet uns heute auch


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

Im match spielen is doch geil  (solang es trocken von oben ist...)


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2012)

War ein schönes spielen heute 

Heute Abend bei der CM wer dabei?


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

Und ich musste auf der arbeit rummgammeln :/


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und ich musste auf der arbeit rummgammeln :/



Wenn das deine Chef liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

ich kenn meinen chef genauso wenig wie er mich


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde heute so gegen fünf eine STB Tour fahren. Mal mehr km mit der Hornisse zurück legen


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich werde kurz nach am Parkplatz sein...


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist ganz schön leise alleine im Wald 

Das Hornet macht eine super Figur. Klettert genial, hätte ich nicht gedacht mit der 160er Lyrik und dem Sitzwinkel...


----------



## microbat (29. Dezember 2012)

... klar wenn nicht irgendwelche Bremsen quitschen.
(nicht war Steven )

Wäre bei den tollen Wetter - oder gerne auch bei Dunkelheit - heute geradelt, aber Auto kaufen geht vor  ...

... was geht morgen (So.) ab?


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2012)

Pffff...


----------



## softlurch (30. Dezember 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> ... was geht morgen (So.) ab?


Werd ein paar hausaufgaben am stb machen - keine km, nur parkplatznähe - und zwar recht bald ...


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Dezember 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Werd ein paar hausaufgaben am stb machen - keine km, nur parkplatznähe - und zwar recht bald ...



Kann ich dir irgendwie behilflich sein?
Kann aber erst so gegen 12:30Uhr vor Ort sein können.


----------



## softlurch (30. Dezember 2012)

Gerne  
Dann schaue ich 12:30 uhr mal zum parkplatz. Ansonsten findest du mich sicher an einem der spielplätze. 
PS: heute ist's richtig warm :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin, geht morgen was zusammen?


----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2012)

keine Ahnung, sag was an ;-)

Da ich heute (So.) meinen Hintern nicht vor die Tür bekam 
ist es morgen (Mo.) für mich absolut notwendig 
am TG oder bei K.reuth zu radeln.
Das übliche Trail-surf-geballer-mit-Hindernissen...

Evtl. bis denne dann


----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2012)

Im leutenbach thread gelesen?


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute am TG unterwegs. War mal wieder eine schöne Matsch-Fahrt.
Wann würdet ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2012)

@Chrisinger: im leutenbach thread schreibt @gandi85 was von 1300, da könnte man sich ja evtl anhängen?!


----------



## gandi85 (30. Dezember 2012)

könnt gerne mit kommen, sags aber gleich, tempo wird sehr gemütlich bis gleichgewichtsgefährdend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

@gandi85 @topolino @Chrisinger wie siehts aus? Treffpunkt? Zeit?


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2012)

abfahrt 13:00 sportuni-parkplatz.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss leider passen, hab gerade meine ganze Kleidung von gestern gewaschen


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja zu zweit hab ich dann auch keinen bock...


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2012)

der andi1 fährt auch noch mit.


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

War ma wieder planung at its best. 

Fährt morgen jemand???? 
Also erst abends, vormittag kann ja keiner laufen


----------



## microbat (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin  
- bin erst heut morgen gegen 5 in´s Bett und gegen 12:30 auferstanden...

...werd. etz einpaar Besorgungen machen und dann die Kalchi.trails unter die Stollen nehmen - irgend wann morgen mach ich das Gleiche am Buck oder wieder bei K.reuth...

evtl. bis denne dann & ´nen guten Slide in´s neue Jahr


----------



## Milan0 (31. Dezember 2012)

Evtl fahre ich morgen Abend eine kleine Tour. TG klingt gut, aber dann bitte "BigBike" Runde 

Wünsche allen dann auch einen guten Rutsch und sehen uns dann bestimmt im neuen Jahr wieder


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

Morgen ABEND bin ich dabei. Und keine alkoholbedingten ausreden! 

Guten rutsch!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Evtl fahre ich morgen Abend eine kleine Tour. TG klingt gut, aber dann bitte "BigBike" Runde



BigBike? *dabei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Dezember 2012)

yeah - PANZER fahren - im Rudel am TG


----------



## SuShu (31. Dezember 2012)

Euch natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Milan0 (1. Januar 2013)

19:15 am Haupteingang?


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Januar 2013)

Beim Panzer fahren bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. Die Kiste und ich wissen schon nicht mehr wie das geht....nur nicht im Dunkeln...bin leider das Gegenteil von einer Eule


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2013)

Erst 19:15 am TG? 
- ist noch lange hin und ich bin "bereits" ausgeschlafen 

Ich peile an in ca. 30 Min. offline zu gehen und zum TG zu pilgern...
...falls ich nix besseres weiß - versuch ich halt mich bis 19... am TG zu beschäftigen.

Falls es vor 19... zur Zusammenkunft käm´ wäre es auch nicht verkehrt.

ciao


----------



## Milan0 (1. Januar 2013)

Vorher schaffe ich es nicht. Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Lammerjappen (1. Januar 2013)

wollt heut auch vorbei schauen. auch lieber etwas früher als später, so mit etwas tageslicht und so.
 @topolino: kannst du den bash einpacken? vielleicht sehen wir uns ja heute.


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2013)

O.K. O.K. 
- ich lege ´nen Gang zurück und trink halt etwas mehr Tee,
werd´es so planen, dass ich 19:15 am TG Eingang bin und noch Power für 2 Std. bouldern habe - den Bash bring ich gern mit (die 70 Gramm im Rucksack....) 
astalavista
  @secherezze
verkleide mich heut´ als Papagei: grünes Rad - gelbe Felgen - gelber Rucksack - rote Jacke und Helm - also nicht zu übersehen


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

doppelpost *bääähm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 19:15 am Haupteingang?



roger that!



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> nur nicht im Dunkeln...



DU hast keine funzel? das glaub ich net... ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 19:15 am Haupteingang?



viel Spass im Regen


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> BigBike? *dabei*



hihi


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hihi



ich war vorhin schon kurz im Stadtwald unterwegs


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> roger that!
> 
> 
> 
> DU hast keine funzel? das glaub ich net... ^^



Klar hab ich eine. Ich seh nur trotzdem nix  bzw. irgendwie zu wenig 
naja vielleicht gebe ich dem Ganzen ja nochmal ne Chance....

btw: was fährst Du eigentlich gerade.....dein Rahmen steht ja im BM


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr mein C-dale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2013)

Morgen 10:30 am Parkplatz STB


----------



## microbat (5. Januar 2013)

a) 10:30 ist mir zu früh
b) draußen is`es nass (besonders am STB)
c) evtl. besser paddeln gehen (Wiesent)
d) evtl. später am So-tag biken gehen

i´weiß `net - bin g´rad a`biss´l unmotiviert...


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2013)

STB ist doch nicht nässer als TG oder so.

Später wird bei mir nichts.

Softlurch ist auch dabei...


----------



## softlurch (5. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> STB ist doch nicht nässer als TG oder so.
> 
> Später wird bei mir nichts.
> 
> Softlurch ist auch dabei...


Genau so is es! :thumbup:


----------



## microbat (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

10:30 ist mir zu zeitig, 
vorallem wenn ich heut´ Nacht noch "zappeln" gehe...

Alle Gebiete sind bei Nässe mehr oder weniger gleich nass und schmoddrig. 
Das Vorkommen feuchter Wurzeln ist am STB und TG fast gleich. 
Am STB sind ´se ständig zugegen am TG meistens. 
Eine Erholung zu STB und TG sind die Kalchi-trails 
(aus meiner Sicht und weil ich bald anfange die Wurzeln dort zu grüßen ;-).


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Softlurch ist auch dabei...



Schon klar, Amphibien brauchen Feuchtigkeit/Wasser. 

Mmmh STB  da war ich ja schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr. 
Mal schaun, was sich einrichten lässt


----------



## softlurch (5. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schon klar, Amphibien brauchen Feuchtigkeit/Wasser.


in der badewanne schon. Trails sind auch im trockenzustand willkommen


----------



## SuShu (6. Januar 2013)

Wollt ihr mehr vorne spielen oder mehr fahren?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2013)

Wollte mal wieder mehr fahren. Aber ganz gemütlich...


----------



## Lammerjappen (6. Januar 2013)

Würd ja auch gern mitkommen, aber hier hat grad das typische Elefantenpupswetter angefangen - Nieselnebelrege, brrrrrrr


Naja, was solls, im Dreck spielen erinnert an die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für für einen überdachten Bikepark............oder eine MTB Halle oder sowas 

Werde heute wohl eher mal wieder richtung Muckibude steuern, zahle eh schon wieder fast 6 Wochen für die Katz.....


----------



## SuShu (6. Januar 2013)

Also ich fahre dann mal los. Könnte aber ein kurzes Intermezzo werden.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte es lange selbst nicht wahrhaben, aber irgendwann musste ich es mir eingestehen.

_Ich bin ein »Schönwetterfahrer«_​
So jetzt ist es endlich raus! Buuh  irgendwie geht es mir gleich viel besser 

Alle die sich durch den Nieselregen nicht abhalten lassen vom Fahren,  wünsche ich viel Spaß. 
Will aber kommende Woche/WE kein Gejammer hören, wegen Erkältung oder anderen Blessuren.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

Wolfi... Gib dir nen ruck!!


----------



## softlurch (6. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wolfi... Gib dir nen ruck!!


Was is eigentlich mir dir? Schreibst du nur oder fährst du schon


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

Brauch paar min länger


----------



## microbat (6. Januar 2013)

Niesel-piesel bei 7°C - viele Späße


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Das wird ein Blockhelden-Nachmittag


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2013)

Ich steh auf der Leitung.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2013)

http://blockhelden.de


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Runde.

Wetter war eigentlich lange nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet...


----------



## SuShu (6. Januar 2013)

Stimmt!

Nasse Wurzeln können auch nicht mehr nasser werden als nass. Dito gibt es keine Steigerung zu Nässephobie.

Zu Matsch gibt es keine Steigerung mehr außer noch mehr Matsch. Und Matsch fährt sich auch nicht anders als Schnee und Schnee fahren schult die Fahrtechnik.

Kalt war es auch nicht. Ein gelungener Biketag also. Das Beste was man bei solch einem Depri-Wetter machen kann.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2013)

Du sagst es!

Steve wie machen wir es mit den Bildern?


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

ich schick dir/euch nen link. Muss erst mein kabel suchen XD


----------



## microbat (6. Januar 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Nasse Wurzeln können auch nicht mehr nasser werden als nass. Dito gibt es keine Steigerung zu Nässephobie.
> 
> ...


 

STIMMT - deshalb holte ich mir am Nachmittag die Volle Fango Packung (wo anders) ab. 
Ergebnis: Rad´l und mich geduscht - alle Klamotten kreisen in der WaMa...

Vermtl. bis Dienstag am STB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (6. Januar 2013)

Ach die Klamotten kann man doch noch einmal anziehen


----------



## microbat (6. Januar 2013)

macht keinen Unterschied, ob die Klamotten (incl. Schoner / Schuhe) im dreckigen oder sauberen Zustand trocknen - außer das es in sauber dann angenehmer beim anziehen ist, weil die Dreckbatzen net so rum´sprazzeln


----------



## Lammerjappen (6. Januar 2013)

aber es knistert nicht so schön


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Januar 2013)

@topolino @rebirth morgen Kalchreuth


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2013)

Ich wär dabei. Noch jemand?


----------



## microbat (8. Januar 2013)

Hi,
wenn @Milan0 (ab 19:00) nicht am STB unterwegs ist...
...gerne. Treffpunkt wie zuletzt + Uhrzeit 19:00?
cíao


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heute Abend raus. Fahre heute Nachmittag schon nach Altdorf über den AL


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit geht von mir aus klar


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Januar 2013)

Verliert mal ein Wort mehr über den Treffpunkt und ob leichtes oder schweres Fahrrad.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz in der Kurve von Kurtschumacher zu Weinstr. bzw. Turmberg heißt die Str. die sich hinter dem Parkplatz befindet.
Ich werde mit dem leichten Rad fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Januar 2013)

Das ist da bei Tennenlohe, oder? Dann kenn ichs glaub ich. Weiß noch nicht genau wie es heut abend aussieht bei mir aber ich peils erstmal an.
 @steve ich sag dir dann nochmal per whatsapp bescheid ob ich komm oder nicht, dass ihr nicht unnötig wartet


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Ja ist zwischen Erlangen Süd und Tennelohe


----------



## microbat (8. Januar 2013)

na dann bis 19:00 Uhr und ich nehme das mega


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

Alles roger, bis heut abend! Hoffentlich geht meine (getunte) lampe


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Und Akku nicht vergessen


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter lässt grad extreme Unlust aufkommen :/


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

stell dich nicht so an!


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das Wetter lässt grad extreme Unlust aufkommen :/



Bei mir auch ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe schon Schlammschlacht Teil 1 hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

Na dann lass mers halt... *grml*


----------



## microbat (8. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Na dann lass mers halt... *grml*


 
 und jetzt hab´ i´mi soo gfreut 

Komm gerade nach nach Hause und freue mich auf meine (Nuss-) Schnecke mit Tee 

Drausen hat es um die 3°C und ein schmales Wolkenband regnet von Kassel bis München ab...
... wir könnten uns ja in 4 Std. im Schwarzwald treffen, dort ist es trocken 

cíao


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

ich wär schon gefahren...  egal jetzt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Januar 2013)

Pisswetter, dann lieber 0° und bissle Puderzucker


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2013)

jo, donnerstag oder so


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich wär schon gefahren...  egal jetzt.



Ich bin heute gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

So wie es gerade schüttet wäre es wirklich kein Spaß geworden. Wie sieht's mit einem alternativ Termin aus


----------



## microbat (8. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute gefahren


 
klar - von 12 bis 15 Uhr hat´s ja auch nicht geregnet.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2013)

War aber von 15 - 17 Uhr unterwegs 

Schlammschlacht


----------



## Stressi25 (9. Januar 2013)

Mir fällt gerade extrem die Decke aufn Kopf! Wer spontan Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## pndrev (9. Januar 2013)

Was geht eigentlich zur Zeit im Fürther Stadtwald mit den Stöckchenlegern? Die letzten Versuche waren je eher lustig, aber langsam fängt es an zu nerven. Auf einem Trail von der Rodelbahn ab hätte es mich heute abend fast geschmissen weil drei schön unter den Reifen mitrollende kurze Äste in einer Kurve lagen. 

Das war doch letztes Jahr nicht so viel? Ist was vorgefallen oder gibt es zur Zeit nur mehr verfügbares Totholz? Die Wanderer denen ich begegne sind doch immer gut drauf und freundlich? 

Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf das Gebiet so grob Wildschweingehege Rodelbahn und 60'er. Weiter südlich Richtung Veste und Schützenverein scheint es wieder besser zu sein.


----------



## microbat (10. Januar 2013)

Das Holz was so rumliegt ist derzeit eher natürlichen Ursprungs.
Es gab schweren Schnee und reichlich Wind, da braucht es keine schlechtgelaunten Menschen...


----------



## Dorsdn (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

*wenn es heute Abend nicht regent*, würde ich gerne so ab 19:15 Uhr einen kleinen nightride fahren. 

Ca 2 Stunden, ca 18km im Wald, ab Haltestelle (BAHN) *Alte Veste*.

Hat jemand Interesse. Mein Tempo ist eher gemütlich aber konstant.


----------



## pndrev (10. Januar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Das Holz was so rumliegt ist derzeit eher natürlichen Ursprungs.
> Es gab schweren Schnee und reichlich Wind, da braucht es keine schlechtgelaunten Menschen...



Dafür sind die außerordentlich parallel ausgerichtet hingefallen. 

Na, egal. Wirklich gefährlich sind die Dinger nicht. War beim Überfahren auch etwas sehr optimistisch. Warten wir den Sommer ab.


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte mal so einen Menschen kennenlernen der den Sturz eines Bikers in kauf nimmt mit evtl sogar Verletzungen durch solche Aktionen.
  @Dorsdn - Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Büro komme wäre ich dabei, allerdings weiss ich das erst gegen 17 Uhr. Würd mich dann nochmal melden. Noch ist es ja trocken


----------



## pndrev (10. Januar 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal so einen Menschen kennenlernen der den Sturz eines Bikers in kauf nimmt mit evtl sogar Verletzungen durch solche Aktionen.



Ich nehme an, entweder freut es diejenige, weil der garantiert nicht mehr Rad fährt, oder sie wissen nicht, wie schnell ein Schlüsselbein durch ist.


Wetter scheint ja übrigens nicht so prickelnd zu bleiben. Sag mal jemand bescheid, wenn man an der Veste wieder durchfahren kann Richtung Schützenverein ohne im Schlamm zu versinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Januar 2013)

Anfang der Woche war das nicht der Fall. Und wenig Regen gabs zwischendurch nicht unbedingt... denke es sieht noch ziemlich übel aus. Wenn ich nicht gerade auf den Handwerker warten müsste hätte ich solange es noch hell ist mal vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Kaum Feierabend und es hat Nieselregen. 
ð³ @ Dorsdn wird dann wohl nix?


----------



## Dorsdn (10. Januar 2013)

@Stressi, ok dann nicht. Bei mir regnet es nicht und lt. App Regenradar könnten wir Glück haben. Wenn doch muss ich es bis 1800 wissen. Ich wuerde fahren.


----------



## Dorsdn (10. Januar 2013)

@Stressi, ok dann nicht. Bei mir regnet es nicht und lt. App Regenradar könnten wir Glück haben. Wenn doch muss ich es bis 1800 wissen. Ich wuerde fahren.


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Ok bei mir Nürnberg Nord hat's Regen. Mach mich fertig und dann auf geht's. Bist du über Smart phone mobil erreichbar übers Forum?


----------



## Dorsdn (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, bin uebers Forum mobil erreichbar. Du auch? Bis um 1915 da. Treffen an der Bahnhaltestelle, die ist quasi gegenüber dem Ende der Aldringerstrasse in Zirndorf.


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Hab Smart phone also ja. Ich mach mich fix fertig das ich um 19:15 da bin ansonsten schreib ich wenn's paar min später wird


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Januar 2013)

Bin grad am Sachen packen... schau dann auch mal kurz vorbei. Wenns vom Matsch her einigermaßen geht dann fahr ich mit


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Fein  Bin auch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (10. Januar 2013)

Komme 5 min spaeter


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Januar 2013)

Weiß zufällig einer wie ich den "Deore" Schriftzug auf der schwarzen Kurbel runterkriege ohne gleich den schwarzen Lack anzugreifen?
Dachte erst es stört mich nicht..........aber doch, tut es


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Januar 2013)

damit:









Die Runde heute war ja ganz gut  aber recht matschig wars schon.


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Januar 2013)

Tolle Runde heute @Dorsdn und Flachmaennchen auch wenn's echt Teilweise Matschig war.


----------



## WyRoz (10. Januar 2013)

Hey!!! 
Mein Bike ist wieder da. Der Dämpfer wurde auf Garantie erneuert, müsste den also noch einfahren. Brauche jetzt nur noch Handschuhe und ne Jacke/Jersey und dann geths sofort auf die Piste!!!


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> sofort auf die Piste!!!



hey lebst noch, ja?  Dacht du bist verletzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (11. Januar 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Hey!!!
> Mein Bike ist wieder da. Der Dämpfer wurde auf Garantie erneuert, müsste den also noch einfahren. Brauche jetzt nur noch Handschuhe und ne Jacke/Jersey und dann geths sofort auf die Piste!!!


 
Der Stadler hat die "Gore Tool So" Aktuell im Angebot für 149 statt 189 wenn Du eine Jacke brauchst.


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag gemütliche Kalchi Runde? Wetter soll ja bombig sein und ich wär sowieso in Erlangen... dann quäl ich mich heut mit Panzerchen hoch


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Januar 2013)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag auch eine Runde bei Kalchreuth drehen


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

Wann issn bei dir nachmittag?


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Januar 2013)

So gegen 2


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

Achso


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Januar 2013)

Wann hättest du denn Zeit


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

Panzer fahr´n am ehem. Truppenübungsplatz Tennenlohe am WE hört sich gut an - bin dabei  (sofern es Nachmittags ist)


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2013)

Würde Samstag 14.00 Uhr schon als Nachmittag zählen?
Wär gudd. Steve morgen... du musst kommen


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

_Würde Samstag 14.00 Uhr schon als Nachmittag zählen?_

Gegen 11:00 bin ich Hütte gucken 
- 14:00 sollte klappen 
- kläre ich heut Abend mit meinen "Sozial-Büro". 

Treffpunkt am besten Parplatz oberhalb Sportplatz Kalchreuth - unterhalb Ort Kalchreuth = 
49.55335°N 11.11781°E
(Höhe= 396.8 m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (11. Januar 2013)

@flachmaennchen wenns bei was leichtem (Hardtail freundlich) bleibt? wäre ich mit dabei. 14 Uhr würde passen


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

lässt sich alles fahren oder umfahren (mit Panzer auch überfahren )


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

ich denk drüber nach *fg


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> _Würde Samstag 14.00 Uhr schon als Nachmittag zählen?_
> 
> Gegen 11:00 bin ich Hütte gucken
> - 14:00 sollte klappen
> ...




Hmm da muss ich ja von Erlangen aus schon einmal durch den Wald durch. Kommst du nicht eh mit Auto? Dann würd ich wenns dir nichts ausmacht gern von der anderen Seite aus anfangen. Parkplatz Turmberg in Tennenlohe oder so.


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Januar 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> damit:



Jetzt wäre mir fast "Idiot".. rausgerutscht 

Aber für HT2 auch das falsche Werkeug.........Verdünnung geht schon mal nicht, wie befürchtet.


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

da wird man sich über den Weg fahren *denk* .. Kumpel+Kumpel+Ich starten 15:00 auch am Sportplatz auf ne Session im Reichswald .. eher klappt leider nicht


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

wie wärs wenn wir uns alle treffen?


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

Hi, 

ich komm halt von hinter Röckenhof und wäre dann schon oben in Kalchreuth - zum Turmberg Weg (49.55880°N 11.03457°E  Höhe= 312.5m) verliere ich 84,3 Hm  

und muss vorallem einmal um den Forest drumherum karren...

...aber irgendwann muss ich auch wieder rauf 

*Klar können wir uns alle an einen Punkt treffen *


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

@MTBermLuS

ohne Kratzer wird´s nicht gehen (mechanisch entfernen + sauber arbeiten + pollieren)
Eine schwarze XT Kurbel mit "Shimano" Schriftzug wollte ich auch mal clean bekommen und gab das Teil in die Spülmaschine.
Ergebnis = gleichmäßiger Farbverlust vom Schriftzug aber auch insgesamt die schwarze eloxier Farbe...
...nach weiteren vier Spülmaschinen durchgängen war die komplette Kurbel blanc, bzw. "raw".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2013)

Je nachdem was wir dann oben bei Kalchreuth vorhaben komm ich auch direkt dorthin. Kenn mich halt nur null aus in der ganzen Gegend. und würde mit dem Panzer nur ungern die 15km Anfahren, ne Tour machen und wieder die 15km zurück. Wenn wir natürlich oben bei Kalchreuth nur auf nem Spielplatz toben und nicht noch groß Kilometer schrubben dann müsst man mal schaun. Allein wird das bei mir aber ziemlich sicher ne Irrfahrt bis ich einmal durch den Forest gefunden hab ^^


----------



## Stressi25 (11. Januar 2013)

*mmh* Wo ist den jetzt Treffpunkt? und bleibt es bei 14 Uhr? Ich komm mit dem Auto aus Nbg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Januar 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Je nachdem was wir dann oben bei Kalchreuth vorhaben komm ich auch direkt dorthin. Kenn mich halt nur null aus in der ganzen Gegend. und würde mit dem Panzer nur ungern die 15km Anfahren, ne Tour machen und wieder die 15km zurück. Wenn wir natürlich oben bei Kalchreuth nur auf nem Spielplatz toben und nicht noch groß Kilometer schrubben dann müsst man mal schaun. Allein wird das bei mir aber ziemlich sicher ne Irrfahrt bis ich einmal durch den Forest gefunden hab ^^



von Tennenlohe bis Kalchreuth rauf, das zieht sich und wirklich Spielplatz ist dort nicht, nimm eher das kleine Rad mit


----------



## WyRoz (11. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hey lebst noch, ja?  Dacht du bist verletzt?



Ja na klar 
Bin eigentlich auch nicht 100% geheilt aber, es bring eh nichts zu warten XD



Stressi25 schrieb:


> Der Stadler hat die "Gore Tool So" Aktuell im  Angebot für 149 statt 189 wenn Du eine Jacke brauchst.



Hab heute ne Vaude für 'n Huni im SportCheck gesehn. Werde mir die zulegen (höchstwahrscheinlich)

Und die SixSixOne Evo hab ich vor 3 Stunden bestellt. Sollte Montag oder Dienstag kommen.


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2013)

HuHu 

hab` vorhin erfahren, das ich morgen ab 12:00 "Frei" hab´ und viel radeln kann.

Also stelle ich gegen 12:30 meine Karre (*)  zum *Parkplatz am Turmberg* (49.55880°N 11.03457°E) und fahre schon mal eine Runde. 
Gegen *14:00 Uhr* kuck ich wer da ist am *Parkplatz am Turmberg*
und wir drehen dann gemeinsam eine Runde. 

Ich werd´ deshalb das mega nehmen. 
Der Tenneloher Forest mit Kalchi-Trails ist eher Strecke machen mit angenehmen "Stellen" 
- weniger eine Stelle zum langen spielen und wenig Strecke machen. 
Also eher im Sinne von endurance :kotz: 
Die Stellen können schnell oder langsam oder um - ge - fahren werden --- ist für alle was dabei 

cíao bis morgen

(* roter Polo ist Geschichte - Karre ist jetzt "sharkbluemetallic")


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Januar 2013)

Naja dann doch gleich 12.30  Solange wir das Tempo gemütlich halten geht das schon auch mitm Panzer. Steve, Stressi wie seht ihr das mit der Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Januar 2013)

Steven hat ja meine Nummer und ich werde sehen wer um 12:30 am Platz ist, denn ich bin etz offline...


----------



## Stressi25 (12. Januar 2013)

Moin, gerade aus Bett raus :/ wurde gestern doch länger... Ich Versuch das ich es schaffe um 12:30. ansonsten schreib ich wenn es etwas später wird


----------



## Stressi25 (12. Januar 2013)

Wird 10 min später


----------



## WyRoz (12. Januar 2013)

Preview für die neuen YT's ist raus.

http://www.yt-industries.com/de/preview/


----------



## WyRoz (12. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß dass ich des schon gefragt habe, aber hat jemand Interesse an Megavalanche?


----------



## rebirth (12. Januar 2013)

Klar


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Januar 2013)

Geil wäre das schon mal....... @_WyRoz_ 
fang schon mal an die Hände, Beine zu trainieren, nicht zu vergessen die Kondition. Wenn du Dich beeilst kriegt Du vielleicht noch einen Startplatz.

Das ein oder andere Rennen Diesjahr wäre schon mal wieder nicht schlecht.
Sei es 12h Schnaittach oder mal was Enduromäßiges.

 @topolino

Schriftzeug bleibt drauf.....das mit Kratzen habe ich von 2 Jahren schon mal veruscht.....das is nix.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Januar 2013)

Ich werde in Treuchtlingen an den Start gehen, evtl hat ja da jemand Interesse daran


----------



## microbat (12. Januar 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass ich des schon gefragt habe, aber hat jemand Interesse an Megavalanche?


 
Klar - vom Sofi aus in der Glotze mit Bildern aus´n Hubschrub.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Januar 2013)

Topo danke nochmal fürs guiden  geil wars. Meine Beine sehen das zwar anders aber die haben eh nichts zu melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. Januar 2013)

immer wieder gerne


----------



## Stressi25 (12. Januar 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Topo danke nochmal fürs guiden  geil wars. Meine Beine sehen das zwar anders aber die haben eh nichts zu melden.


 
War leider erst um 12:45 Uhr  Dann hab ich euch wohl verpasst. 
Musste nach 1,5 h allerdings abrechen da meine Vorderbremse den Dienst quittiert hat.
Die Dichtungen der Kolben sind hinüber so das mir Öl auf die Belege saut.
Leider bietet Shimano keinen Dichtungssatz für die XTR BR-M 975 an 

Weiss jemand ob ich anderweitig Dichtungen herbekomme oder einen neuen Bremmssattel brauch? 

Der ist nämlich nicht billig 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CKXqyra147QCFUId3godBW4Avw

oder wenn ich nicht drum rum komme die neue BR-M 985 verbauen kann. Kostet des gleiche wie das alte Modell BR-M 975

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...58&ig1id=376&iid=8481&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)

Dichtungen gibt's von Shimano keine im Aftermarket.


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. Januar 2013)

Schick mal an Paul Lange ne Email. Vielleicht können die dir kulant weiterhelfen. Ich fand den Kontakt zu denen hilfreich.


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts aus bei euch morgen? Lockere CC Runde am TG? Einfach ein paar Trails mitnehmen und durch die Dingensklamm und so. Maximal 30km und ohne aufm MoBe rumzuasseln


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2013)

Bin morgen und den Rest der Woche leider raus...


----------



## WyRoz (14. Januar 2013)

Also ohne MoBe wäre ich dabei...


----------



## Stressi25 (14. Januar 2013)

CC Runde klingt gut, da wäre ich evtl mit dabei. Muss nur Chefin daheim fragen ob ich ihr Bike bekomme. Meins ist leider gerade leicht Defekt, evtl könnt ich noch des E Bike von nem Bekannten nehmen


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Januar 2013)

joah, ich wäre wohl auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Januar 2013)

Wann wollst Ihr los? Würde mich evtl. anschließen. Im Dunkeln springen einem zu mindest keine Kinder vors Rad....
muss nur meine Helmhalterung noch finden verdammt......am Lenker ists assig im Wald


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Januar 2013)

1900 halt wie immer.


----------



## Stressi25 (14. Januar 2013)

So Chefin Zuhause hat grünes Licht gegeben, juhu ich bekomme ihr Bike  
Wird morgen bestimmt Lustig mit nem Scale Contessa 
wie immer um 19 Uhr oben am Parkplatz und nicht vergessen ... Licht laden


----------



## microbat (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich gebe morgen Nachmittag bescheid ob ich komme...
Grüße


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Januar 2013)

Bei mir stehts leider auch noch in den Sternen.....


----------



## microbat (15. Januar 2013)

was stünde denn heute Abend (19:00 Uhr) auf´m Programm?
- lockere CC Runde am TG
- holla die Waldfee am STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich mach nachdem ja doch einige mitkommen wollen wie gesagt lockere CC am TG.


----------



## Stressi25 (15. Januar 2013)

und wie schauts aus für heut Abend, wer kommt wer nicht?
Soll ja bis zu -8 grad heute Nacht bekommen 
Bin dann mal mit 5 langen Unterhosen und 3 Jacken um 19 Uhr am TG


----------



## microbat (15. Januar 2013)

@flachmaennchen

...wollt ja nur sicher gehen, dass ich mit dem korrekten Material an der richtigen Stelle aufschlage.

Die -8°C sind die nächste Hürde 
- aber da muss ich mit meinen inneren Schweinhund klar kommen


----------



## Stressi25 (15. Januar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen
> 
> ...wollt ja nur sicher gehen, dass ich mit dem korrekten Material an der richtigen Stelle aufschlage.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Einstellung  oder wie mein Papa immer sagt "gibt kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung"


----------



## WyRoz (15. Januar 2013)

okay, gruppenzwang 
komme mit 70%er Wahrscheinlichkeit auch


----------



## MasterP1989 (15. Januar 2013)

gebe 100%^^


----------



## WyRoz (15. Januar 2013)

Muss meine Beine noch an die Hammerschmidt gewöhnen


----------



## microbat (15. Januar 2013)

HuHu,

komm gerade erst nach Hause und dabei belasse ich´s.
Viel Spass beim radeln, bis voraussichtlich in 14 Tagen
(kommende Woche Bretter ich die Berge obi).


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Januar 2013)

@WyRoz: schon angemeldet? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616204


----------



## WyRoz (16. Januar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @_WyRoz_: schon angemeldet? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616204


 
Noch nicht... Du etwa? 
Ich schau mir dann am Wochende alles genau an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

Heut abend jemand in kalchi?


----------



## Dorsdn (17. Januar 2013)

@rebirth,
im Bikemarkt sind zwei Rahmen wie Du sie suchst.


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heut abend jemand in kalchi?


 
bin mir noch unschlüssig...


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Januar 2013)

Schneit recht ^^ Wird doch voll die Quälerei.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @rebirth,
> im Bikemarkt sind zwei Rahmen wie Du sie suchst.



Das mmmbop ist geil!

Steve kaufen!


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Januar 2013)

Der Schnee machts erst interessant. Ich wär dabei


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

Leute ich bin dran  der mitm mmmbop antwortet nicht


----------



## Stressi25 (17. Januar 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> War leider erst um 12:45 Uhr  Dann hab ich euch wohl verpasst.
> Musste nach 1,5 h allerdings abrechen da meine Vorderbremse den Dienst quittiert hat.
> Die Dichtungen der Kolben sind hinüber so das mir Öl auf die Belege saut.
> Leider bietet Shimano keinen Dichtungssatz für die XTR BR-M 975 an
> ...


 
Nochmal Glück gehabt. Mein findiger Schrauberladen hat 2 Dichtungen Bestellt, woher auch immer  aber werde ich noch Nachfragen.
Bei Shimao Orginal gibts ja keine und hat mir die Dichtungen der Kolben erneuert.

Alles wieder Fit  und ein batzen Geld gespart.

Juhu


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Januar 2013)

"findiger Schrauberladen" "Dichtungen, woher auch immer" "Bremsen reparieren" sind drei Dinge, die nicht zusammenpassen.



*2ct in die Runde werf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (17. Januar 2013)

Also... was läuft heut Männer? Ist heut was los?


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

@WyRoz @topolino @Chrisinger 1900 kalchreuth?


----------



## WyRoz (17. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_WyRoz_ @_topolino_ @_Chrisinger_ 1900 kalchreuth?



was das? XD
war da noch nie...

Gib mal bitte die Koordinaten vom Treffpunkt


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus spricht nichts dagegen. Treffen wieder am Parkplatz Turmberg

Es geht mehr oder weniger um die Trails zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

@WyRoz 49.558848,11.034638

*EDIT' Dann mach ich mich ma fertig.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Januar 2013)

Muss auch erstmal mein Auto frei räumen ^^

Wer kommt jetzt alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (17. Januar 2013)

Ne sorry, hab kein Auto


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

und wie kommst du zur megavalanche?


----------



## WyRoz (17. Januar 2013)

Habe NOCH kein Auto


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Januar 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Noch nicht... Du etwa?
> Ich schau mir dann am Wochende alles genau an.



Nö und am Wochenende dürfte die Anmeldung schon voll sein.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Januar 2013)

Geil wars. Vor allem die Parkplatzaction zum Schluss


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Januar 2013)

Geil und anstrengend


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2013)

Ja Ja gebt es mir nur - auf das ich mich ärgere nicht dabei gewesen zu sein 

Hat euch der Steven noch erwischt?


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2013)

Hm? 1900 war doch ausgemacht?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Januar 2013)

wie sieht's aus, heute 18.00 an der Veste, bisschen im Stadtwald rumfahren?


----------



## Dorsdn (18. Januar 2013)

Ist 1830 Alte Veste auch ok? Dann waere ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Januar 2013)

18.30 am Turm? Ich Schau das ich dort bin.


----------



## Dorsdn (18. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber das war leider zu spät geantwortet.
Das schaffe ich heute nicht mehr.
Ev. mal wieder wann anders.


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2013)

13 Uhr STB, wenn einer mit stolpern will.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin leider raus. Muss mal wieder lernen...viel Spaß euch


----------



## Dorsdn (19. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 13 Uhr STB, wenn einer mit stolpern will.




Fährst Du sowieso oder nur bei feedback?
Kanns noch nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch ohne feedback unterwegs.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (19. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ohne feedback unterwegs.


 
feedback: die Rike, Katja und ich werden ein bisschen mitstolpern.


----------



## WyRoz (19. Januar 2013)

Naaa, bin grad erst aufgewacht 
Vielleicht morgen oder heut abend


----------



## Dorsdn (19. Januar 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2013)

@Dorsdn: geh halt mit nach leutenbach


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht denn der Wald gerade aus? Sag mir jetzt nur keiner "weiß" 
Lässt sich alles auch hochfahren? Oder einfach nur sinnloses Rumgestocher im Schnee?


----------



## blacksurf (19. Januar 2013)

Eine Fotosequenz vom Rumgestochere im Schnee
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/4b/wd/4bwdv6qvlmec/original_basti.jpg?0


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2013)

rumstochern? kauf dir mal anständiges material... ^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Januar 2013)

Versuchst du deswegen krampfhaft dein Strive zu verkaufen ?


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2013)

Mein strive is schon lang verkauft...
Außerdem gehts um reifen, nicht um rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (20. Januar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Wald gerade aus? Sag mir jetzt nur keiner "weiß"
> Lässt sich alles auch hochfahren? Oder einfach nur sinnloses Rumgestocher im Schnee?


Tour fahren sinnlos, Spielen geht ja fast immer. Zumindestens am Stb


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

möcht mich kurz vorstellen:

bin Stefan 21 studier an der Fh Maschinenbau und bin vor kurzen aus der Fränkischen hier nach Nbg gezogen mit bike im gepäck....

nun ich wohn ca. am Stresemannplatz und hab auch 2 -3 anläufe gemacht bissl zu biken aber ohne erfolg weil ich nicht weiß wo.

vllt hätte jemand oder auch mehr Leute lust mich mal mit zunehmen und mir bissl strecken und touren zu zeigen.


würde mich sehr über ne Ausfahrt freuen

mfg Stefan


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2013)

Bist du mobil? 
Momentan ist eher "schlampern" angesagt, aber normal geht mindestens einma die woche was zusammen. steinbrüchlein/tiergarten, leutenbach, kalchreuth, wherever...

Angekündigt/gefragt wird (leider) in drei verschiedenen threads.
Nürnberg
Erlangen
Leutenbach

Bist eher technisch oder tourig unterwegs?


----------



## SuShu (20. Januar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Wald gerade aus? Sag mir jetzt nur keiner "weiß"
> Lässt sich alles auch hochfahren? Oder einfach nur sinnloses Rumgestocher im Schnee?


Beim Rumlaufen heute am Tiergarten hatte ich den Eindruck, dass dort etwas weniger von dem weißen Mist rumliegt. Die Trails sahen besser fahrbar aus als am Stb.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Tour fahren sinnlos, Spielen geht ja fast immer. Zumindestens am Stb



heute im Stadtwald war's top, war nur kurz bisschen mit dem Mega rum rollen, aber alle Wege fester Schnee, schön griffig, kein Eis. Mal sehen wie's weitergeht bei dem Regen


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> weißen Mist


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. Januar 2013)

naja fahr gerne touren und so und technisch naja tu mein bestes  

mobil... leider nicht kein auto ... student....

mfg Stefan


----------



## rehhofer (21. Januar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Wald gerade aus? Sag mir jetzt nur keiner "weiß"
> Lässt sich alles auch hochfahren? Oder einfach nur sinnloses Rumgestocher im Schnee?



Status Tiergarten:

Gestern um die Mittagszeit war's super. Die Wege schön fest und griffig.

Abseits der befestigten Pisten gings auch gut, allerdings hatte der fluffige Powder keine Bindung zum gefrorenen Untergrund und in steilen Abschnitten ist man zum Teil schön gerutscht.

Die Talabfahrt war geöffnet.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Januar 2013)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> naja fahr gerne touren und so und technisch naja tu mein bestes
> 
> mobil... leider nicht kein auto ... student....
> 
> mfg Stefan



Hast du ein Licht für Nightrides? Im Regelfall Dienstagabend

Ansonsten geht am WE oft ne Tageslichttour.


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. Januar 2013)

em ja licht ist vorhanden nur mangelt es an nightride erfahrung... aner das kann ja werden  

mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Januar 2013)

fährt heute was?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Januar 2013)

Ja, mein Auto mich zum bouldern


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin nicht mehr fähig MTB zu fahren


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2013)

was hastn scho wieder getrieben?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2013)

Heute letzte Arbeit vorm Notenschluss geschrieben...


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. Januar 2013)

Also warst zu der Zeit, zu der wir gefahren wären, schon völlig bsoffn?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2013)

Richtig  was geht am WE?


----------



## Stressi25 (23. Januar 2013)

Freitag CM wer von euch hingeht


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2013)

yoda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (24. Januar 2013)

CM? Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2013)

Werde auch da sein


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Januar 2013)

samstag später nachmittag oder sonntag den ganzen tag würd ich schon was machen wollen. aber weniger technikrumgefummel, lieber ein bisschen fahren. der panzer liegt grad noch in einzelzeilen im wohnzimmer verteilt


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2013)

Samstag wäre dann aber wieder ein Nightride...

Würde gern mit der Hornisse bisschen spielen gehen


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Januar 2013)

Trefft ihr euch immer an der CM ? wenn schonn paar mitfahren ausm Forum.
Komme zur CM allein


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2013)

@Milan0 Samstag abend wär ich u.v. dabei. Ich darf auf ne beerdigung um 1300... 
 @Chrisinger @flachmaennchen @RolandMC @iquilibrium @Dorsdn @topolino wie siehts heute abend (19:00?) mit Kalchi aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (24. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wird es nichts. Werde jetzt schon eine kurze Runde fahren. Evtl ja dann am We


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Milan0 Samstag abend wär ich u.v. dabei. Ich darf auf ne beerdigung um 1300...
> @Chrisinger @flachmaennchen @RolandMC @iquilibrium @Dorsdn @topolino wie siehts heute abend (19:00?) mit Kalchi aus?



Muss mal einen Tag aussetzen morgen ist ja eh schon wieder Freitag.


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus? Heute scheint ja nix zu gehen... 


(kann mir jemand erklären woran ich alu-nippel in laufrädern erkenne?)


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> (kann mir jemand erklären woran ich alu-nippel in laufrädern erkenne?)



Wenn farbig (nicht silber oder schwarz), dann mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Alu.
Silber glänzend dann vermutlich Messing. Alu kommt eher etwas stumpfer daher, was die Oberflächenoptik anbelangt.
Bei schwarz ist die Unterscheidung m. M. nicht so einfach. Oberfläche mit einem scharfen Gegenstand ankratzen (am Nippelkopf im Felgenbett).
Oder nach Bearbeitungsspuren am Nippelvierkant suchen (eventuell beim Zentrieren durch den Nippelspanner entstanden).







Aluminium: silbrig-weiß
Messing: bräunlich bis bräunlich-rötlich, hellgelb bis fast weißgelb


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2013)

Danke  Mein LRS ist heute (zum zweiten mal) eingetroffen, diesmal mit den richtigen (?) Nippeln..   @HTWolfi Wär super wenn du mal nen blick drauf/drüber werfen würdest


----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2013)

Geht heute was mit Tageslicht?


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2013)

11 Uhr STB


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2013)

Leider zu knapp..

Fährt jemand am Dienstag abend?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2013)

11 schaffe ich auch nicht. 12?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Januar 2013)

Was habt ihr vor, nur spielen oder auch bisschen fahren?
12.00 wär cih dann eventuell dabei.

Wenn allerdings nur gespielt wird dann bau ich heute lieber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich denke ein mix aus beiden. Erst bisschen spielen, dann fahren...


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Januar 2013)

Ich schau mal... Wenn ich da bin dann ja, wenn nicht dann nicht ^^


----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2013)

War eine schöne Runde heute. Auch wenn ich immer mehrere Anläufe heute gebraucht habe


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Januar 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings nur gespielt wird dann bau ich heute lieber:



Willst du dir eine Oberschiene oder Zucchini ans Rad schrauben,
oder was ist das für ein komisches Teil da oberhalb der Bremsscheiben?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Januar 2013)

Damit kann ich den Lenkwinkel einstellen. Der Rahmen hat da so nen Drehpunkt und über das Teil kann ich mittels der Luftmenge einstellen wie weit der Hinterbau einsackt und somit der Lenkwinkel flacher wird. Ziemlich geniale Sache. Aber eigentlicb total unnötig


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2013)

fährst du jetzt so ein komische Bionicon?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Januar 2013)

Um Himmels Willen nein


----------



## Lammerjappen (27. Januar 2013)

In manchen Fällen soll diese sog. Lenkwinkelverstellung sogar temperaturabhängig automatisiert sein. Geniales Feature. Gibts da schon ein Patent drauf?


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Dienstag abend?



Schalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2013)

Wetter schaut nicht so gut aus...


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Januar 2013)

Mischung aus Schneematsch und Eis, Samstag im Stadtwald war's schon stellenweise ziemlich spannend zu fahren


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Januar 2013)

Ich war Sonnag dann noch kurz im Stadtwald da gings eigentlich. Man hat deutlich gemerkt das es langsam anfing wegzutauen. Das wird diese Woche nicht besser befürchte ich :/


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2013)

Hey kann mir jemand ne beschreibung geben wie ich vom Prinzregentenufer zu ner guten strecke komm?

gruß stefan


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2013)

Was auch immer du mit "Strecke" meinst.
Schmausenbuck wäre vermutlich das nächstgelegene Ziel.


----------



## WyRoz (31. Januar 2013)

Heute was los? Wäre für STB  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2013)

ka strecke keine ahnung ... aber wo zb. is dieser schmausenbuck und wie kommt ma da hin ?

und was is STB?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2013)

Schmausenbuck ist beim Tiergarten.

STB = Steinbrüchlein. Eher südlich von Nürnberg


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 
wenn es heut´ Abend (19:00 Uhr) nicht allzu feucht von oben rieselt würd´ ich ´ne Runde radeln...
...wer hat denn - wo - Lust auf Fango-Packung (von unten)?


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2013)

Es zieht Regen auf...


----------



## WyRoz (31. Januar 2013)

Dann werden wir halt schmutzig und dreckig  
Würde wirklich gern mal wieder fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy SIII mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Höfbert (31. Januar 2013)

Morgen wäre ich dabei. Egal wie dreckig


----------



## WyRoz (31. Januar 2013)

Also heute nichts?


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2013)

scheint so


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2013)

also - 

es ist 19 Uhr durch - ich hab´ meinen Tee mit zwei Schnecken vernascht - es hat um die 8°C und ist relativ trocken (von oben) - aber der Wind bläst einen die wenigen Regentropfen mit 8 bft in´s Hirn  ...

...somit bekomme ich mein Gesäß nicht in den Sattel und bereite lieber den Tief-f-lieger auf die kommende Saison vor und starte ab morgen wieder mit´m MTB durch - dann zwar im Taucheranzug aber ohne Baum vor´m Kopp 

Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2013)

morgen 10:30 STB. Bisschen Tour mit Stopern 

Soll ich über die Bank fahren? 10 Uhr oder kommt eh keiner mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (1. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Soll ich über die Bank fahren? 10 Uhr oder kommt eh keiner mit?


Auf mich braucht's an der Bank nicht zählen


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

Tach. War wieder ne geile idee den rahmen zum stadler zu geben...

"War ne mords arbeit, Kosten 100,XXâ¬  ....die StÃ¼tze geht aber net ganz rein, passt schon, oder?"

Ihr Werkzeug war scheinbar net lÃ¤nger.

Die haben doch tatsÃ¤chlich geglaubt ich Zahl 100 euro fÃ¼r die Halbherzige arbeit... Nach nem GesprÃ¤ch mit dem Chef hab ich den Rahmen dagelassen und die Versuchen ein lÃ¤ngeres werkzeug zu besorgen.

Der Ar$ch gestern am telefon meinte das kostet zwichen 25 und 30 euro. Bin gespannt was ich Zahlen soll (!) wenn ich das teil wieder abhol....
   @HTWolfi Kannst du nen steuersatz reinbasteln wenn ich einen Bestell?
  @S P Ist ne 09er mit MiCo (floodgate und so..) und MIT decals, keine ahnung was ich da gesehen hab


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Februar 2013)

Zum Stadler..........  

Den Fehler hab ich auch mal gemacht. Seitdem gehts in die Kiste. Sollte ich irgendwas nicht selbst können.

Haben mir einen Steuersatz welchen ich daheim nicht kaputt machen  wollte mit Hammer und Co, so zerschlagen beim Rausmachen, das ich ihn am liebsten erwürgt hätte. Hab drauf warten können und als ich die Schläge bis zu den Klamotten gehört habe, nur gehofft es ist nicht mein Rad....
Gekostet hats dann nix...... aber schwacher Trost

Was gabs für ein Bike? Warum muss man da das Sitzrohr ausreiben?


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

das kommt davon wenn man zu geizig ist sie das 75euro teure werkzeug selbst zu kaufen...


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi Kannst du nen steuersatz reinbasteln wenn ich einen Bestell?



Ich bastle nicht! Ich bin ja nicht der Stadl.. . 
Aber einen Steuersatz kann ich dir natürlich einbauen.

Die Nummer mit deinem Rahmen ist ja wohl ziemlich dreist.
Wenn sie die Arbeit nicht ausführen können, dann müssen sie die Finger davon lassen und den Auftrag ablehnen.
Wenn sie den Auftrag annehmen und ausführen, dann müssen sie dir vorher einen fixen Kostenrahmen nennen.
Wenn da was aus dem Ruder läuft, müssen sie dich informieren und nicht einfach weitermachen.

Bei den Kosten orientieren die sich scheinbar schon an den öffentlichen Projekten
(Flughafen in B, Bahnhof in S, Elb-Philharmonie in HH).

Viel Erfolge und bleib hart


----------



## microbat (2. Februar 2013)

@rebirth
 - ich wollt heut´ nichts schlechtes sagen zum S. - um dir die Vorfreude nicht zu verderben - aber die bekommen es (in der Regel) hin neue Räder aus´m Karton (korrekt) zusammen zu basteln...



 http://www.fahrradkiste.com/ueber-uns/


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2013)

Über die Fahrradkiste kann ich auch kein schlechtes Wort verlieren. Sehr kompetenter Laden

Wo bleibt das Drop Video?


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

Erstmal muss ich den rahmen vom stadler wieder holen. Denke die geben den ohne bezahlen nicht so gerne her


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Drop Video?



Im Nachbarfred...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (3. Februar 2013)

Jemand heute Lust bisschen zu biken?


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

@WyRoz glaub der   @topolino will fahren. 

Ich wollt erst wieder mitm neuen(alten) rahmen fahren, daraus wird ja vorerst mal nix....


----------



## WyRoz (3. Februar 2013)

Heute, 1700, STB... Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Februar 2013)

Stb war ich heute schon.Viele Wanderer, Walker und Hunde. Komisch für das Wetter heute Vormittag. Rückweg war mal wieder 12km Kanal mit Gegenwind........wie ich das hasse.


----------



## WyRoz (3. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Stb war ich heute schon.Viele Wanderer, Walker und Hunde. Komisch für das Wetter heute Vormittag. Rückweg war mal wieder 12km Kanal mit Gegenwind........wie ich das hasse.



Wo wohnst denn du? Weil ich wohn direkt am Kanal, und hasse die Fahrten zum STB... Hab 10km bis nach Hause


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Februar 2013)

ich fahre am Südwestpark auf den Kanal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (3. Februar 2013)

Ich wohn gleich beim Schweinauer Buck.
Also beim nächsten mal fahren wir zusammen


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

@Dampfsti Hier ein Bild vom Helm incl. Halterung


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Danke, so oder so ähnlich hab ich mir des vorhin auch gedacht als ich mein Helm angschaut hab..


----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2013)

@rebirth @Dampfsti

Mit dem 3M Duallock kann man sich sehr wahrscheinlich den Gurt sparen.
Das Zeug hält, wenn ausreichend Klebe- bzw. Klett-Fläche vorhanden ist
auch größere Lampen - als ´ne Piko.

Bezug z.Bsp.: 

http://lupineshop.com/index.php?page=product&info=154

http://lupineshop.com/index.php?page=product&info=155


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo echoooo....


----------



## microbat (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo echoooo....

Hallo echoooo....

Hallo echoooo....

Hallo


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Februar 2013)

Keine Lust auf irgendwas was mit Fahrrädern zu tun hat...
Die Lager wollen egal was ich tue nicht in den Hinterbau vom Panzer. Egal was ich tue... beim Steuersatz gings doch auch an mir liegts nich :/ Morgen geht das scheiss Ding zur Fahrradkiste ich hab langsam keinen Antrieb zum Schrauben mehr.


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2013)

stell dich net so an  oder fehlt dir der "seelische beistand" beim Basteln?  (übrigens hab dich dir geschrieben..)


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2013)

Hab mir damals die Reibahle gekauft, dann eine Verlängerung angeschweißt und komplett ausgerieben.
War allerdings 34,9mm das wird bei dir etwas gross sein.



rebirth schrieb:


> Tach. War wieder ne geile idee den rahmen zum stadler zu geben...
> 
> "War ne mords arbeit, Kosten 100,XX  ....die Stütze geht aber net ganz rein, passt schon, oder?"
> 
> ...


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2013)

@MTBermLuS hab den edit erst grad entdeckt: 
Ich hab mir nen ollen cheap trick geholt, der hat ein 30,0er Sattelrohr...

 @RolandMC ja könnte weng groß sein  

@ interessierte mitleser: Der rahmen ist heute, nach meiner ellenlangen beschwerdemail, wieder per Post bei mir eingetroffen. Glaub die sind meiner empfehlung, dem "verursacher" die rechnung zahlen zu lassen, nachgekommen.. 
Hab grad nen Steuersatz bestellt, der verbaute ist mit gefühlten 8mm Einpresstiefe echt kacke (außerdem Rot )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> *Wenn sie die Arbeit nicht ausfÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnen, dann mÃ¼ssen sie die Finger davon lassen und den Auftrag ablehnen.*
> Wenn sie den Auftrag annehmen und ausfÃ¼hren, dann mÃ¼ssen sie dir vorher einen fixen Kostenrahmen nennen.
> *Wenn da was aus dem Ruder lÃ¤uft, mÃ¼ssen sie dich informieren und nicht einfach weitermachen.*
> 
> ...



Warst wohl noch nie im Stapler Millieu unterwegs das ist gang und gÃ¤be.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2013)

.doppelt


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Februar 2013)

Hi 

geht heute etwas zusammen? 

mfg Stefan


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2013)

Mein Rad ist derzeit nicht fahrbereit...


----------



## S P (8. Februar 2013)

Was machst du denn schon wieder mit deinem Bike? Freilauf wieder hinüber? Wie ist eigentlich das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## WyRoz (8. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre heute dabei.  
Tiergarten oder STB? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2013)

Bremse ist hinten undicht. Neues Dichtungskit liegt aber schon bereit. Müsste noch nen Satz neue Beläge bestellen...

Sattelstütze ist mir der Bolzen für die Klemmung abgerissen!


----------



## WyRoz (8. Februar 2013)

Wetter: Hat vor ner Stunde geschneit, wird also matschig und schmutzig  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bremse ist hinten undicht. Neues Dichtungskit liegt aber schon bereit. Müsste noch nen Satz neue Beläge bestellen...
> 
> Sattelstütze ist mir der Bolzen für die Klemmung abgerissen!



Die Beläge KÖNNTEN, wenn der sattel dicht ist, wieder funzen.. 

Hast ne ausweichsattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Milano, 

´ne 31,6 er Sattelstütze 
und ´nen (derzeit zerlegter - also belüfteten) Satz Avid CR Bremsen 
(Hebel in Alu + weiß + elox. Grün)
(Bremszangen in weiß + elox. Grün)
(Leitung und gebrauchte Beläge)
purzeln noch in meinen Keller rum...

Ich weiß - die Farbe weiß geht nicht und eigentlich sollen es SLX Bremsen werden - aber gib bescheid wenn du was brauchst...





Bei der Gelegenheit an den Rest der Welt:
- SRAM X0 Trigger 3 x 9 in silber und komplett
- SRAM X0 Trigger 3fach in silber ohne Schelle
- SRAM X0 Schaltwerk 9fach - kurz - silber
- Satz Kettenblätter Truvativ Noir in rot und NEU
- Satz Kettenblätter Truvativ Noir in rot und gebraucht
- SLX Kettenblätter (22/36) samt Bash


----------



## Höfbert (9. Februar 2013)

Ich würde demnächst (gegen 12Uhr) Richtung TG oder STB aufbrechen. Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Februar 2013)

klappt nicht ganz. Werd so ab 14Uhr bisschen im Stadtwald fahren.


----------



## softlurch (9. Februar 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich würde demnächst (gegen 12Uhr) Richtung TG oder STB aufbrechen. Jemand unterwegs?


Dann werd ich jetzt mal zum STB aufbrechen. Aber eher spielen statt touren ...


----------



## Höfbert (9. Februar 2013)

ich mach mich jetzt auch auf die socken...


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2013)

Hi - ich bin dann mal zwischen K. und T. unterwegs
und somit haben wir uns gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Februar 2013)

Stevie, du wolltest ja unbedingt Bilder sehen 



neue Bremsen







der Herrscher in 222mm der dem Hinterbau 170mm entlockt 






die neue Forca - grob 5 cm länger - fährt zum Glück noch genauso geschmeidig aus wie die alte 






zwangsweise jetzt auch gescheite Kurbeln, weil die Truvativ nach nichtmal nem halben Jahr schon wieder ausgeleiert war






und wo ich dann grad beim Antrieb war wurde der Rest auch direkt neu gemacht


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Februar 2013)

Und insgesamt siehts dann jetzt so aus





Den Zug von der Stütze hab ich inzwischen sogar schon festgemacht.

Der lange Radstand steht ihm ganz gut find ich und der Lenkwinkel ist durch die umgehängte Dämpferaufnahme auch ein Stück flacher geworden.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder besser werden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Februar 2013)

na dann hätte ich gleich ein zee schaltwerk genommen. ;-)

mein stumpj hat auch ein kurbel, Lenker, vorbau, Reifen upgrade bekommen.
an ein plastikrad gehören einfach plastikteile 
der onza ibex Fr 2.25 scheint ein guter Reifen fürs stumpj zu sein.
im Gegensatz zum minion funzt er tubeless und ist mit 700g nicht zu schwer.
wie der grip im Vergleich ist wird sich zeigen wenn der Schnee weg ist.
heute am stbr war nicht wirklich ein Unterschied spürbar.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2013)

*Morgen um 10:30* mal wieder *kleine Tour ab STB*, also weniger Schlüsselstellen probieren sondern mehr fahren.
Peter und Martina haben schon zugesagt.

War heute schon unterwegs und es ging verhältnismäßig gut. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich bis morgen da was nennenswert verändert.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Februar 2013)

Beim Fahren bin ich dabei. Temperaturen sind niedrig, Boden ist gefroren - optimale Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Geht heute (dienstag) was zusammen???


----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht im Land...


----------



## WyRoz (12. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre heute dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2013)

Buck ne "tour"?


----------



## microbat (12. Februar 2013)

Hi - ich gehe heut´ nicht radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Februar 2013)

Na dann gemütliche Runde am Buck soweit ich das jetzt sehe. Wann könnt ihr alle so? Von mir aus wie immer auch gern eher als 19.00 Uhr erst. Ich wär vielleicht dieses Mal die Runde Dingensklamm und so gefahren. Heute finden wir den Weg auch 

Und gemütlich mein ich wirklich gemütlich


----------



## WyRoz (12. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht mobil... 
Wie ich des seh ist nur TG, STB und Fürth in meiner Reichweite. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Buck ne "tour"?







Ich war heute schon am Buck den AL zur Klamm raus. Lässt sich wunderschön fahren.

Kurzzeitig Viel Schlamm und Eis...


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Februar 2013)

Perfekt.
Wyroz Buck heißt TG  Klingst jetzt so verwundert. Komm mal mit  
Soll ja vielleicht später sogar noch ein bisschen schneien, dann haben wir Top Winterwunderlandwald-Feeling. 

Stevie sagt grad 1900 - also alles wie immer.


----------



## WyRoz (12. Februar 2013)

Okay, bin dabei  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stressi25 (12. Februar 2013)

19 Uhr Tiergarten Flowige CC Runde.  Hab ich des jetzt richtig Interpretiert?


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Februar 2013)

Yes sir.


----------



## Stressi25 (12. Februar 2013)

*puh* dann muss ich mal meine Lampe anstecken und mir meine Sachen zusammensuchen. Wird eng,aber ich Versuch es...


----------



## WyRoz (12. Februar 2013)

Ich werde leiden... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (12. Februar 2013)

Wird 5-10 min später. Fahr jetzt erst los am Stadtpark :/


----------



## dertobel (12. Februar 2013)

Servus,
ich komme momentan leider überhaupt nicht zum biken, was ich früher oder später wohl mit eklatanten Konditionsnachteilen büßen werde... Aber ab Mitte März sollte sich die Situation hoffentlich für mich entspannen .

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## OldSchool (12. Februar 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich komme momentan leider überhaupt nicht zum biken, was ich früher oder später wohl mit eklatanten Konditionsnachteilen büßen werde... Aber ab Mitte März sollte sich die Situation hoffentlich für mich entspannen .
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Weil du auswanderst?


----------



## dertobel (12. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Weil du auswanderst?



so ähnlich...


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Februar 2013)

Coole Runde gestern *like* bis auf die nassen Füße am Ende...
Samstag dann 11 Uhr Kalchi Trails....!?


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Februar 2013)

So grob in die Richtung hätt ich gesagt... Samstag/Sonntag 10-11 rum. Mal schauen ob und wer sich noch findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (13. Februar 2013)

Die Runde gestern war mörderisch... 
Überall Glatteis und dünnes Eis das unter den Rädern zerknirscht... 
Immer wieder gern  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2013)

Das einzig mörderische ist/war die kondi vom flachi 

AUFRUF: Hat jemand ne Stinger KeFü (o.Ä.) 2 Fach für ISCG 03?? 
Falls sich nichts findet bestell ich mir heut abend eine...


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Februar 2013)

Kannst meinen abge****ten Boxguide haben  Da bohrst ein paar Löcher rein dann passt der auch an die ISCG


----------



## microbat (13. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das einzig mörderische ist/war die kondi vom flachi


 
Da hilft nur Wasser statt Luft in seine Reifen füllen sowie vom Umwerfer die High Schraube und bei der Schaltung den inneren Anschlag voll reindrehen.


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2013)

und vielleicht nen bremsfallschirm oder anker ^^


----------



## Stressi25 (15. Februar 2013)

Morgen Samstag 10 Uhr (oder 11 Uhr?) Parkplatz Turmberg ne flowige CC Runde Kalchi Trails? @_flachmaennchen_ @_rebirth_ @WyRoz wie stehts bei euch? und vielleicht finden sich noch paar andere....


----------



## MasterP1989 (15. Februar 2013)

ich wäre wohl dabei wenn ihr mir nochmal sagt wo genau das sein soll ;-)


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

@MasterP1989 wie weit hast du es nach Kalchreuth?

Mal nen rundruf starten: 
 @Chrisinger @topolino @lowfat @OldSchool @nico1981 @voli-vo @Strike85 @Mithras @matzescott @iquilibrium @suoixon 

Jemand von euch noch lust/zeit?
 @Stressi25 mir egal wann. Turmberg war der etwas größere Parkplatz unten, gell? @WyRoz kannst du dich hinfahren lassen, bzw. mit wem mitfahren?


----------



## MasterP1989 (15. Februar 2013)

16km mit dem Auto, sollte jetzt kein Hindernis darstellen, wenn ich den genauen Standort habe könnte ich auch mit dem Fahrrad hin fahren je nach Wetterlage. Könnte jemand diesen mit GPS Koordinaten angeben? Danke!


----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2013)

leider werd ich dieses WE wahrscheinlich auch kaum aufs Bike kommen  heuteTanzkurs, morgen arbeiten, Sonntag Schneeschuhwandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (15. Februar 2013)

Ja der grössere. 
  @MasterP1989 aus Nürnberg fährts die B4 Erlanger Str richtung Erlangen, dann kurz vor Erlangen in die Kurt-Schuhmacher-Str. abfahren in den Kreisverkehr rein und die 1 wieder raus. Kurz danach komm eine Rechtskurve in der sich der Parkplatz "Turmberg" befindet.

  @rebirth kennst du dich dort aus mit den Trails? Wegen der Uhrzeit ist mir wayne ob jetzt dann 10 oder 11 Uhr..?
ansonsten @flachmaennchen hatte noch zugesagt der kennt sich glaub ich aus


----------



## Stressi25 (15. Februar 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Ja der grössere.
> @_MasterP1989_ aus Nürnberg fährts die B4 Erlanger Str richtung Erlangen, dann kurz vor Erlangen in die Kurt-Schuhmacher-Str. abfahren in den Kreisverkehr rein und die 1 wieder raus. Kurz danach komm eine Rechtskurve in der sich der Parkplatz "Turmberg" befindet.
> 
> @_rebirth_ kennst du dich dort aus mit den Trails? Wegen der Uhrzeit ist mir wayne ob jetzt dann 10 oder 11 Uhr..?
> ansonsten @_flachmaennchen_ hatte noch zugesagt der kennt sich glaub ich aus


 
11 Uhr ? Frau will noch gemeinsam Frühstücken


----------



## microbat (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Treffpunkt = P-Turmberg = 49.55888 N 11.03477 E
und ich bin erst ab Sonntag Mittag wieder unterwegs...
Viele Späße

Koordinaten direkt in die Suchmaske von z.Bsp. Google Maps kopieren und den Parkplatz angezeigt bekommen.
Bei Suche aus diesem Text heraus, wird eine Hütte 250 m östlich angezeigt...


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

@Stressi25 ne keinen plan. wenn sich keiner der mitfahrer auskennt, und der rest keinen bock hat, lass mers halt sein... 
 @RolandMC sonntag bei dir?


----------



## microbat (15. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...und der rest keinen bock hat...


 
EINSPRUCH 

ich würde euch morgen schon durch den Wald scheuchen,
hab´ aber ´nen anderen Termin am Nieder-Rhein...


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Februar 2013)

Also ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus. War da jetzt 3Mal unterwegs, davon einmal bei Schnee und einmal Nachts ^^ Ich weiß auch noch nicht genau wie es zeitlich bei mir aussieht morgen. Muss erstmal ausschlafen die Nachtschichten letzte Woche habenmich irgendwie durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## lowfat (15. Februar 2013)

ich kenn mich in Kalchi zwar ganz gut aus, CC-Runde klingt aber nach Stress  Ich darf morgen früh das Haus umräumen und Zeug zum Müll fahren. Wird also nix.


----------



## matzescott (15. Februar 2013)

ich bin für morgen auch raus, mein Bike ist zerlegt und bekommt morgen nen Gabelservice und des Bike von meinem Bruder bekommt auch nen Service und Gabelservice. Sonntag muss ich Meisterschaft schießen. Nächstes Wochenende hab ich noch nix vor.


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

Jemand am stb unterwegs morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (15. Februar 2013)

Ok vll geht ja Sonntag was, da kann ich allerdings nur bis max 13 Uhr.


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

Hmm, sonntag ist vielleicht leutenbach angesagt.

Fährt mittag/nachmittag jemand irgendwo? 
Daheim rumsitzen is uncool...


----------



## Strike85 (16. Februar 2013)

@rebirth wenn morgen was zam geht in leutenbach könntest du mich evtl. von forchheim aus mitnehmen??


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. Februar 2013)

Heute STb um 14:30Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2013)

@MasterP1989 ich hab gestern zweimal gefragt und keine antwort bekommen.....
 @Strike85 da muss ich guggn ob ich der freundin ihr auto nehmen kann. In meinem wirds etwas eng mit zwei bikes. Ich sag dir nachher bescheid.


----------



## Strike85 (16. Februar 2013)

@rebirth alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (18. Februar 2013)

Nachdem es Samstag leider nix war  Wetter war ja eh dann ******** 

Geht evtl Dienstag abend was?


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

ich würd fahren.


----------



## microbat (18. Februar 2013)

ich auch - würde mich aber morgen und rechtzeitig nochmals dazu äußern...


----------



## Stressi25 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich geb mal 19 uhr wie immer vor. Wo wir dann fahren is mir *PIEEEP*
Hauptsache es kennt sich wer aus


----------



## Milan0 (18. Februar 2013)

Wäre evtl auch mal wieder dabei. STB Tour? Komme aber mit dem Cube


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

stb is gut. dann kann ich eher auftauchen und weng rumeiern an den spielplätzen


----------



## WyRoz (18. Februar 2013)

Bin 100% dabei  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Februar 2013)

Stevie Rumeiern klingt gudd... dann bin ich eventuell nur zum Rumeiern da. Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie lang ich morgen Abend Zeit hab.


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

ab wann hättest du denn zeit? Ich muss bis 15:00 "arbeiten", könnt quasi um 16:15 rum in nbg sein.


----------



## WyRoz (18. Februar 2013)

Werde wohl schon um 1800 am STB sein und dort bisschen rumjumpen... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Februar 2013)

@WyRoz

mache deine nervige Signatur endlich aus 

Mal schauen, ob ich es früher schaffe, aber denke das ich erst so gegen 19:00 Zeit finde.
Will dann aber schon eine Tour fahren und nicht nur am Parkplatz spielen


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Februar 2013)

Ich kann immer solange es nach 15 Uhr ist  Lass uns morgen so zur Feierabendzeit einfach mal telefoniern oder kurz schreiben dann schaun wir mal auch wegen Wetter und so hätt ich gesagt.


----------



## WyRoz (18. Februar 2013)

Kommt einer morgen schon um 1800


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

Ne. Um halb 5 oder so  

Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu langweilig bis 7.


----------



## Stressi25 (19. Februar 2013)

Also ist heut Abend 19 Uhr STB ne Runde angesagt und alle die vorher da sind spielen schon etwas rum


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Februar 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Würd ich so sagen, ja.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2013)

Derzeit schneit es in Nbg...


----------



## WyRoz (19. Februar 2013)

Es wird auf jeden Fall matschig... 
 @rebirth sagen wir um 1715 am STB? 
Früher kann und will ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (19. Februar 2013)

Bleibt es bei der Runde um 19 Uhr? den es schneit ja jetzt doch schon den ganzen Tag gemütlich vor sich hin


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

@WyRoz 17:15 geht klar.


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Kommt überhaupt jemand (sicher) um 19:00??


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin noch am überlegen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Februar 2013)

Sieht echt ekelhaft aus schon die ganze Zeit. :/


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Februar 2013)

Okay bin raus  das ist mir zu nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WyRoz (19. Februar 2013)

@rebirth wie siehts bei dir aus? mach mich jetzt auf den weg


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Wie solls aussehen? Bin gleich vor ort


----------



## Stressi25 (19. Februar 2013)

./sign bin noch auf der Arbeit und auch raus wegen Wetterunlust. 
Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer....


----------



## WyRoz (19. Februar 2013)

Bin in 10min da


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Ok.
 @topolino falls du kommst ruf einfach kurz durch.


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ok.
> @_topolino_ falls du kommst ruf einfach kurz durch.


 
Hi, 
ich seh schon die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster und der Gang 
vor die Tür bestätigte meine Einschätzung:
es ist einfach wiederlich 
und obwohl ich zuhause schon alles bereit liegen habe, 
bleibe ich dann lieber dort 
und erhöhe die Schnecken und Tee Dosis...

Viele Späße - bis 19:00 Uhr seit ihr eh so durchgefroren, 
dass ihr nur noch nach Hause wollt...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bleibe auch im warmen sitzen. Sorry aber nicht bei dem Wetter


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (19. Februar 2013)

Krasse Jungs in Nürnberg  ist mir beim Lesen gerade so durch den Kopf gegangen 

http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2013)

rs-cycling.deto schrieb:


> Krasse Jungs in Nürnberg  ist mir beim Lesen gerade so durch den Kopf gegangen


 
ichsachnur:
*Faktoren, die uns am Rad fahren hindern...*

und die beiden anderen sind schon so krass auf radl Entzug,
dass die nicht anders können...


----------



## WyRoz (19. Februar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ichsachnur:
> *Faktoren, die uns am Rad fahren hindern...*
> 
> und die beiden anderen sind schon so krass auf radl Entzug,
> dass die nicht anders können...



Ihr seid einfach nur Weicheier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Facts:

Mittelfranken, mit einer außnahme, haben angst vor schnee.
Verkratztes Standrohr, dafür 3 schlüsselstellen mehr aufm Konto.

War weder nass, noch kalt, noch sonstwas. Nur weiß!


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2013)

Dafür habe ich jetzt schon mein Schulzeug fast fertig...


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2013)

nee - Warmduscher und Schattenparker 

und ich weiter am Tiefflieger "getunt"


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2013)

Was bedeutet denn "schulzeug fertig"?


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Februar 2013)

Heute? Wetter is ja mit Frost und ohne Schnee ganz gut


----------



## pndrev (21. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Facts:
> 
> Mittelfranken, mit einer außnahme, haben angst vor schnee.



Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich von der schwäbischen Alb hier hergezogen bin. In den letzten 6 Jahren hatte es doch nicht einmal richtig Schnee hier.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2013)

Heute was?


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Februar 2013)

Hab ich ja schon gesagt 
Würd eventuell hüpfen gehn. Fahren mal sehen dann halt.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2013)

Ich seh nur "heute?" Oder fehlt bei mir die hälfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Februar 2013)

Achso ^^ ja dann stimmt schon. Wollt quasi erstmal die generelle Bereitschaft abfragen.


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2013)

hüpfen - wann und wo?


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Februar 2013)

STB dacht ich. Wollte wie Dienstag eigentlich schon mal geplant ein bisschen eher hin und halt rumspielen in Parkplatznähe. Ich wär halt nach Feierabend gegen 15:00 nach hause und hätte alles gepackt und wär dann so 16-16:30 am STB. Je nach Laune und Anzahl derer die um 19:00 Uhr dann dazu kommen noch eine Runde dann.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute wieder schulisch verhindert...


----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2013)

@flachmaennchen
es sieht gerade so aus, dass ich erst deutlich später als 19:00 könnte...
mit anderen Worten, viele Späße bei hüpfen 
vermtl. werd´ ich erst am WE wieder auf´s Rad´l kommen
und nächsten Dienstag kommt wärmere Luft - hoffentlich


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Februar 2013)

Hmmm oki dann zieh ich wieder von dannen ^^
so langsam dämmerts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (22. Februar 2013)

War die tage mal wer am Buck? Scheint ziemlich viel platt gemacht worden zu sein.


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Februar 2013)

Die Holzfäller waren da unterwegs und haben ziemlich gewütet als wir das letzte Mal da waren. Was ist denn alles platt?


----------



## Höfbert (22. Februar 2013)

War heute unterwegs und es ist halb so schlimm wie befürchtet. Sind zwar massive Harvesterspuren (v.a. zwischen Schneise und Flow Line) aber die Trails scheinen NOCH nicht sehr betroffen. Allerdings sind noch einige Bäume angemarkert. Mal sehen was da noch passiert...


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2013)

Moin, geht morgen abend was? Vielleicht ne TG aktion oder kalchreuth?!


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2013)

Hast du jetzt so´nen Bike?

http://www.mtb-news.de/images/stories/original/thumbs/ktrak-skibike.jpg


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt,lasse ich mich zu einer Runde STB überreden


----------



## microbat (26. Februar 2013)

@Milan0 

ich wollte sehr gern´ mal wieder durch den Wald heizen
und hätte heut´ (wie jeden Dienstag) Zeit...
- aber im Moment stelle ich mir die Wege so vor:
komprimierter Pappschnee mit schwabbel Eis und Pfütze,
garniert mit teilweise verfestigten Spurrillen...

Bergan eine Quälerei - Bergab keine Freude.

Falls es jemand (für heute) besser weiß - bitte melden.

Derweil freue ich mich übers Tauwetter und hoffe ab 
Freitag wieder durch die Wälder zu fahren.

cíao


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

@Milan0 was macht das wetter?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2013)

Bis jetzt gut...


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @Milan0
> 
> ich wollte sehr gern´ mal wieder durch den Wald heizen
> und hätte heut´ (wie jeden Dienstag) Zeit...
> ...



Klingt doch gut  also bist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (26. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut  also bist dabei?


 

nööö  - red´ ma am Donnerstag wieder drüber


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

Mach mer lieber gleich donnerstag drauß. Hab gestern nix gerichtet, das wirdzu knapp jetzt :/


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2013)

Schade. Dann eben Donnerstag...


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Februar 2013)

Wetterbericht sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2013)

@MasterP1989 bist am start?


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich will schon seit Ewigkeiten nur das Wetter hat nie mit gespielt aber wenn das passt klar!


----------



## Mhomas (28. Februar 2013)

Servus,

ich würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen. Hab mein Fully erst seit November, weiß auch mangels Vergleichspersonen nicht wirklich wie gut ich mithalten kann. Habt ihr Platz für einen Neuen und fahrt heute? Wenn ja wann und wo werdet ihr fahren?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2013)

Hast du eine Lampe mit der du nachts was im Wald siehst? 

Wenn ja, 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Oder ab 18:30 an der Bank Wodanstraße/Münchner Straße


----------



## Mhomas (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte zwar ne vernünftige Beleuchtung, aber ich muss um 20 Uhr in Erlangen sein, von daher muss ich leider doch passen.
Hoffe es klappt dafür in der nächsten Zeit! Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2013)

Meistens werden die Ausfahrten hier bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Mhomas (28. Februar 2013)

Wunderbar!


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2013)

Wennst aus Zirndorf bist kann man ja auch mal ne schnelle Feierabendrunde im Stadtwald drehen. Das mach ich ab demnächst wieder täglich wenn nichts mit der Gruppe am STB oder TG geht. 

Was steht heute auf dem Plan? Spielen oder eher ne Runde fahren?


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2013)

hast du nur heute nen termin um 20:00, oder hast allgemein ab 20:00 keine zeit?

*EDIT* Was issn bei dir spielen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2013)

Naja übermäßiges Konzentrieren auf Schlüsselstellen und so


----------



## microbat (28. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
ich komme heut´ auch mal wieder hinterm Ofen vor...
...bis später (19:00 Uhr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin da eher spontan. Lampe lädt auf jeden Fall erstmal für alle Fälle


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2013)

ich würd schon gern weng fahren. aber nicht nur... ^^ 

ich hoff ihr kommt mit den schweren rädern. bin noch weng krank und so


----------



## Mhomas (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nur heute am Abend keine Zeit, ansonsten bin ich sehr flexibel.

Im Stadtwald in Zirndorf war ich schon ein paar Mal. Wär stark wenn man sich da mal treffen könnte.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2013)

Wollte schon bisschen fahren. Mal schauen, ob sich unterwegs was zum spielen findet...


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2013)

Komme, gebt mir evtl. 10 Minuten.


----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2013)

sagt mal bescheid, wie es zu fahren ging wegen des schnees


----------



## S P (28. Februar 2013)

Habts ihr etwa noch Schnee?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2013)

Ging Null. Ich bin mitm Topo umgedreht und die anderen quälen sich noch ein bisschen rum. Mitm RRalph hinten kam ich nirgends hoch auch wenn ich noch so vorsichtig war.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Habts ihr etwa noch Schnee?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



es hat Sonntag nacht/Montag morgen nochmal gute 20cm geschneit, die tauen bei +2° in extrem-super-Zeitlupe weg. D.h. aktuell 15cm Pappschnee


----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2013)

Super Top, konnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. Februar 2013)

du untertreibst


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)

Ja, es war die geilste tour seit jesu geburt. Auch die nassen füße vom schneematsch bedeckten parkplatz störten kaum...


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. März 2013)

Wie weit und wohin seid ihr dann noch gefahren?


----------



## microbat (1. März 2013)

bis zur blauen Lagune


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2013)

Mittelerde Reverse war top 

Habe mich schon gewundert das wir sonst keinerlei MTB Reifenspuren gefunden haben.

Beim hinteren Parkplatz haben wir dann doch kehrt gemacht und sind unten rum zurück...


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. März 2013)

Super Runde, Material, Skills und die Bodenbeschaffenheit harmonierten selten so gut!!


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2013)

Sonne scheint, glaube ich gehe am Parkplatz STB spielen...


----------



## MasterP1989 (2. März 2013)

wann?


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2013)

Fahre in 15min los. Will aber nur beim Parkplatz bisschen hüpfen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (2. März 2013)

achso das schaffe ich nicht, bin noch in der Nordstadt. Viel Spaß


----------



## softlurch (2. März 2013)

... Und wie is es am STB? noch viel Schnee oder schon alles matschig? Ick würde morgen ne runde dort drehen oder spielen wollen. So ab 11 ...


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2013)

War noch sehr rutschig. Vorderreifen war plötzlich weg und ich lag am Boden


----------



## S P (2. März 2013)

Nur gut, dass ich mich hier nicht mit dem Schnee rumärgern muss - siehe hier.


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2013)

Dafür aber mit Gegenwind


----------



## S P (2. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dafür aber mit Gegenwind



Oh ja - heute war es ganz schlimm in Westrichtung vorwärts zu kommen. Wenn es schon keine Berge gibt, dann hilft nur viel Gegenwind. 

Dafür ging rückwärts die Post ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. März 2013)

@S P geiles bild, vielleicht kannst es an Bike Discount verkaufen!? 
 @HTWolfi und @softlurch was habt ihr für bashssss an euren (mir bekannten) rädern?


----------



## killacat (4. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

wie schaut's diese Woche Abends aus mit STB / TG? Müsste mal meine Reba mit 125mm ausführen... 

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2013)

Der joe..  wie wärs mit Dienstag oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2013)

Dienstag ist mir jetzt ein Umzug reingerutscht, da muss ich leider helfen. Würde dann Mittwochabend evtl ne Runde drehen wollen...


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2013)

dann würd ich fast mittwoch vorschlagen. das wetter wird eh besser denk ich


----------



## microbat (4. März 2013)

um so später in dieser Woche umso wärmer umso weniger Sulz-Schnee....


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. März 2013)

Gestern wars noch echt ekelig. Je nach Hanglage war der Schnee zwar schon halbwegs weg, dafür wars da dann aber ziemlich matschig. Auf den Hängen wo keine Sonne hinkommt lag noch genau so ekelhafter Schnee wie wir letzte Woche hatten.


----------



## killacat (5. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der joe..  wie wärs mit Dienstag oder Mittwoch?





Milan0 schrieb:


> Dienstag ist mir jetzt ein Umzug reingerutscht, da muss ich leider helfen. Würde dann Mittwochabend evtl ne Runde drehen wollen...





rebirth schrieb:


> dann würd ich fast mittwoch vorschlagen. das wetter wird eh besser denk ich




Bin Mittwoch Abend leider schon verplant. Was haltet ihr von Donnerstag? Bin eh erst seit Montag wieder auf dem Bike, da Schulterprellung recht hartnäckig war...

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## S P (5. März 2013)

killacat schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch Abend leider schon verplant. Was haltet ihr von Donnerstag? Bin eh erst seit Montag wieder auf dem Bike, da Schulterprellung recht hartnäckig war...
> 
> Gruß,
> Joe



Häusliche Gewalt?


----------



## killacat (5. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Häusliche Gewalt?



Schrecklich, nicht wahr?

Nein, mich hat's geschmissen, als mir auf dem Radweg so ein dämlicher Fußgänger vor die Flinte... äh... vors Rad getappt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. März 2013)

Na hoffentlich hast du ihn auch erwischt.  Sonst stellt sich kein Lerneffekt ein.


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Nicht viel. Auf antenne wird regen für donnerstag gemeldet.

Geht heut abend irgendwas?


----------



## Mhomas (5. März 2013)

Ich würde mich anschließen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. März 2013)

ich mich auch


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2013)

Wenn jetzt, heute oder morgen?


----------



## microbat (5. März 2013)

ich mach heut´ Abend lieber wieder siesta grande.

Letztes mal durch den Sulz-Schnee gepflügt und die Tour abgebrochen.
Am Samstag mit L-Rad durch das feuchte Streugut am Wiesengrund gepflügt. 
Am Sonntag die Kalchtrails besucht und Bergab etwas rumgeschlittert um meistens Bergauf zu laufen 
- war aber schön mal wieder bei Sonnenschein Kalorien zu verbrennen.

Wenn ich aus´n Fenster gucke sehe ich einen bewaldeten Nordhang. 
Solange dort noch reichlich weißes liegt 
ist das mit dem genußvollen radeln im Wald ein eingeschränktes Vergnügen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. März 2013)

na heute


----------



## microbat (5. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt, heute oder morgen?


 
morgen vielleicht - am Donnerstag MUSS ich mich aber wieder irgendwo bewegen


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. März 2013)

Heute eine Straßenrunde gemacht und gerade den Monarch vom Panzerchen mit einem Service gesegnet und die Luftkammer verkleinert. Jetzt passt er perfekt, wenn dann morgen auch noch Luft drin ist kanns wieder losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Was issn nu mit MORGEN?


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2013)

Wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt, dreh ich ne Runde


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt



dann dreh ich mit


----------



## Höfbert (5. März 2013)

ich will auch drehen, aber ihr dreht immer so spät...


----------



## microbat (5. März 2013)

ich dreh auch schon am Rad


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Morgen 1900? Wie ist der boden am stb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (6. März 2013)

Ich werde schon gegen 16 Uhr vor Ort sein. brauch sonne


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2013)

Berichte dann wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2013)

Gute idee. Wenns wieder so kacke ist fahr ich erst garnet los...


----------



## microbat (6. März 2013)

Hi, 
also der lockere Schnee im Wald könnte fast weg sein.
Der komprimierte Schnee auf den Wegen eher nicht
- mal lesen was Höfbert dazu schreibt.
Ansonsten peile ich an um 19:00 Uhr am Platz zu sein,
kann aber erst ab 17:00 mit ´ner Arbeit beginnen, die wenn
alles klappt in 30 Min. erledigt ist...
falls nicht - ich also später oder nicht kommen kann, 
dann melde ich mich...


----------



## Höfbert (6. März 2013)

Ich check dann mal das stb. Ich glaub für den Buck ist es noch zu früh.


----------



## softlurch (6. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt, dreh ich ne Runde


18:30 Uhr an der Bank? Aber nur, wenn's ne außergewöhnliche Rückmeldung von Höfbert bezüglich des Schnees gibt - also kein Schnee


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2013)

Wir zählen auf dich @Höfbert


----------



## softlurch (6. März 2013)

... Also ich mach mich jetzt langsam fertig - 18:30 an der Bank :thumbup: 
Und wehe ich bin dann alleine da ... :sly:


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2013)

Bin auch unterwegs


----------



## Höfbert (6. März 2013)

Bin gerade zurück. Ihr wohl schon alle los. Das passt, Boden ist nämlich klasse. Am STB sowie am Glaserberg. Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (6. März 2013)

Hi, ich komme auch, aber sicherlich nicht bis 19:00 Uhr 
am besten ihr fahrt hinten übern Steinbruch und ich nehme dann den direkten Weg zum Spielplatz auf der Anhöhe / Steilabfahrt....


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. März 2013)

Der ganze Ekelschnee weg? Gestern wars noch ziemlich kacke stellenweise.


----------



## Höfbert (6. März 2013)

Stellenweise hat's noch ein paar Flecken aber im großen und ganzen passt's. Am Wochenende sollte das dann ganz erledigt sein.


----------



## S P (6. März 2013)

Und nächste Woche gibt es wieder Nachschlag...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. März 2013)

Ach das wird so wenig, das bleibt garnicht richtig liegen


----------



## Höfbert (6. März 2013)

Ich glaub, dass der Boden schon zu warm ist damit nochmal was großartig liegen bleibt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. März 2013)

noch mehr von dem weißen dreck oder was? bloß nicht..... sonst flieg ich nach Teneriffa und kurier den Grippescheiß dort aus....vielleicht hilfts ja. Meiner Lunge würde es auf alle Fälle gefallen.
Ob die KK das bezahlt


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2013)

Letzten Donnerstag war es einfach um Welten besser


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2013)

Ja, war echt kacke heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (7. März 2013)

Ja, war total für'n Arsch


----------



## rehhofer (7. März 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich check dann mal das stb. Ich glaub für den Buck ist es noch zu früh.



Buck ist im Moment noch absoluter Mist.


----------



## Dorsdn (7. März 2013)

Weiss jemand wie das jetzt an der Alten Veste ist? Am Wochende war es wirklich spassfrei.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. März 2013)

Am Dienstag wars noch recht ekelig. Mal schaun wies heute aussieht.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. März 2013)

Alles was Nordhang und/oder im Wald ist kann man vergessen. War gestern zb Kalchreuth, entweder war es ein Fluss oder Schnee/Eis auf Eis (mit Wasser drunter ) was wegbricht.


----------



## killacat (7. März 2013)

Scheibenkleister. Werde dann wohl nur ein paar Forstautobahnen treten, um wieder in die Gänge zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (9. März 2013)

@flachmaennchen, gibt's Neuigkeiten von der Alten Veste?
Hast Du das Gebiet auf Schnee gecheckt oder noch besser, aufgeräumt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. März 2013)

Gestern: Alles was Trails sind geht, wenn auch matschig. Forstautobahnen noch total überschwemmt und teilweise mit Schneeresten


----------



## microbat (9. März 2013)

Fürther Stadtwald: Schmodder ohne Ende, überschwemmte Wege in den Niederungen ("alles" fahrbar), praktisch Schneefrei und gelegentlich etwas WasserEis. Holzschlag Aktionen auf der Anhöhe im Norden (Richtung Felsenkeller) und am Hotel Forsthaus (SüdOsten) - eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten (in ´nen Graben) ist durch einen riesigen umgestürzten Laubbaum verlegt. Sprunghügel an der Veste: die Forstverwaltung konnte die Sprunghügel nicht langfristig plätten, also wird offensichtlich das gesammelte Laub samt den sonstigen biologischen Reststoffen im Landebereich abgeladen...

Alles nicht so "prickelnd".


----------



## Dorsdn (9. März 2013)

Danke fuer die Infos. 
Bin schon froh, dass man wieder fahren kann.


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2013)

@Milan0: Ein Cooler Aufbautio für dich!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/131892-vortrieb-mountainbike-grosze-m

Besonders Geil ist die Vorbau/Spaceraktion


----------



## killacat (9. März 2013)

Richtung Kalchreuth raus teilweise arge Schlammlöcher, aber im großen und ganzen geht's schon. Die Waschmaschine musste halt danach ordentlich werkeln...

 @softlurch Wie sah's heute im STB aus?


----------



## microbat (9. März 2013)

Hi, 
war heut den Nachmittag auf der Winterleite (Kalchi-Trails) unterwegs 
und dort oben ist Frühling, kein Schnee und Eis, 
insgesamt trocken bei weichen Böden und gelegentlichen Schlammlöchern 
(Klamotten kreisen in der WaMa). 
Schneebruch nach der Felsenabfahrt ist entsorgt. 
Insgesamt "prickelnd"


----------



## HTWolfi (10. März 2013)

Achtung Monster-Truck am Steinbrüchlein gesichtet 




und ein Bagger


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2013)

Ich werde heute ne kleine Runde am STB drehen. Denke bin so gegen 12 vor Ort.


----------



## softlurch (10. März 2013)

Dann werd ich auch mal schauen, wenn's dann noch trocken ist. @killacat: trails und Spielplätze waren top :thumbup: nur die Forstwege stellenweise matschig (aber ohne Löcher 

... Und Bagger gab's am Stb nicht nur in graublau, sondern auch in gelb und die haben ordentlich gebaggert :thumbdown: mit baulärm als Begleitmusik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (10. März 2013)

Wenn es nicht regnet, wuerde ich mich bei einer kleinen Runde STB gerne einklinken.
Ist 1200 Abfahrt am Parkplatz gesetzt?


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2013)

Jup 12 gesetzt. Bin dann um 11:30 an der Bank


----------



## Dorsdn (10. März 2013)

ok bis dann.


----------



## softlurch (10. März 2013)

@HTWolfi: ... ein Bagger am STB ...

Jetzt haben wir es auf Videobeweis in SuperSloMo - ja, er dropt doch!  

Die Musik verleiht dem Ganzen eine Theatralik, die die dem beiwohnenden Beobachter verblüffend erscheinende Leichtigkeit der Übung völlig verkehrt


----------



## softlurch (10. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ... dann um 11:30 an der Bank


okay!


----------



## HTWolfi (10. März 2013)

Warum gratuliert mir keiner zum *#5000* Post hier in dem Thema?
Glaubt ihr ich habe den _einfach_ so erstellt!


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2013)

Bravo Wolfi, hurra.


----------



## Dorsdn (10. März 2013)

Hallo Wolfi,
auch von mir ein Bravo! - Super gemacht!

Bin nun aber schon etwas besorgt, das Bagger-Video hat nur ein Viertel der Dauer von dem Monster-Truck-Video?
Willst Du das "Fahrzeug" wechseln?
Hoffe nicht.


----------



## microbat (10. März 2013)

super Wolfi  - hip hip hurra 

die Musi beim Truck Video - seeeehr dramatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2013)

Wolfi 

War heute eine schöne Runde! Mal schauen wie nächste Woche das Wetter wird...


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2013)

Falls am Dienstag das Wetter passt: Hat jemand leihweise ne 30,9er Sattelstütze für mich?

Ich könnte zwar meine Leitung "reparieren", aber beim nächsten Lenkerdreher ist se wieder im Ar$ch. Ein längerer Ersatz ist bestellt, dauert aber sicher ein paar Tage bis se da ist.


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2013)

Dienstag ist LaBiPa geplant


----------



## microbat (11. März 2013)

LaBiPa -> HÄ?


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2013)

Landbierparadies in der Wodanstraße


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2013)

Mir würde Mittwoch besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2013)

Ok Mittwoch!


----------



## microbat (11. März 2013)

Soll das bedeuten, dass wir morgen (Di.) NICHT am STB unterwegs sind sondern am Mittwoch und danach ein Besuch im LaBiPa ansteht?
oder 
Morgen wie immer STB
und zusätzlich am Mittwoch LaBiPa?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2013)

Vor LaBiPa kein MTB

Dienstagabend evtl, je nach Wetter


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2013)

Also ich kann nur dienstag. Hab die woche spät und hab dienstag mit ner kollegin getauscht 

Allerdings fehlt mir die sattelstütze (oder ich bastel was...)


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. März 2013)

30,0 hätt ich zur Not allerdings nicht verstellbar halt


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2013)

Ich hätte eine 31,6 müsstest halt vorher beim Stadler aufreiben lassen


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. März 2013)

War hier nicht wer, der unbedingt Endurorennen fahren wollte?

Treuchlingen am 27.4 ist voll btw


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. März 2013)

@MTBermLuS: du hast gerade einen Käufer für deine Kurbel, Lenker und ggf. Kettenführung gefunden


----------



## Dorsdn (12. März 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS: du hast gerade einen Käufer für deine Kurbel, Lenker und ggf. Kettenführung gefunden



 @reo-fahrer baust Du dir ein HT auf? 
Was wirds denn?


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. März 2013)

Den kleinen Bruder vom Mega quasi, soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. März 2013)

Wie siehts heute aus??


----------



## softlurch (12. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie siehts heute aus??


Ick bin raus ...


----------



## microbat (12. März 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ick bin raus ...


 
...ich auch.

Laut Wetterbericht beweg ich mich erst wieder am kommenden Samstag...


----------



## Milan0 (12. März 2013)

Ich habe auch keine Zeit


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Den kleinen Bruder vom Mega quasi, soweit ich weiß



jep, ein schwarzer Snap-Rahmen ist mir übern Weg gelaufen  Wird Singlespeed lowcost-Aufbau-Pumptrack-Rad


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. März 2013)

Wie schauts aus geht heut eventuell was?


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. März 2013)

hat hier jemand aus nürnberg eventuell ne u-turn feder in soft für ne lyrik über? 

am besten nur mal zum testen, wenns dann passt nehm ich sie natürlich


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. März 2013)

Hi 

würde heut nachmittag gern ne runde drehen wo ist mir eigentlich egal am liebsten wäre mir etwas nähe nürnberg da ich kein Auto hab und wenn man mich unterwegs aufgabeln könnte da ich mich kaum auskenne

mfg Stefan


----------



## WyRoz (16. März 2013)

Würde zu gerne mitfahren, aber meine Reverb ist ausgelaufen  kennt sich einer da vielleicht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (16. März 2013)

kenn mich leider nicht aus aber denk mal es liegt an einem O-ring wie so oft bei öligen sachen 

gehst du trotzdem mit ? evtl mit einer normalen Stütze

mfg Stefan


----------



## microbat (16. März 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Würde zu gerne mitfahren, aber meine Reverb ist ausgelaufen  kennt sich einer da vielleicht aus?


 
etwas präzisere Angaben wäre hilfreich 
suppt es oben - unten - in der Mitte - am Remote Kabel / Hebel / Befestigung - oder was  - Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2013)

hab's heute zu spät gelesen...

Werde wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt, morgen nochmal nachmittags ne Runde fahren, Plan ist Mega + Stadtwald.


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

Fürth stadtwald?


----------



## microbat (16. März 2013)

@rebirth
um deine Frage von Gestern zu beantworten:
Boden bei Kalchr. = hart gefroren - teilweise etwas Matsche (drunter gefroren) - selten eis-schnee (gefroren) und ich hatte meinen neckischen Fleeceoveral nicht an (und hab´ gefroren). Panzer fahren war echt anstrengend.

Morgen (So.) werd´ ich am Nachmittag mit´n mega am Schmausenbuck (TG) etwas "rumballern"... (sofern es nicht zu kalt-feucht-eklig ist).


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. März 2013)

Wie war der Wald heute so? Kann ja leider immernoch nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

Muss mein Hinterrad wieder einschicken. Achse wieder gebrochen!

Hornet fällt somit wieder paar Wochen aus...


----------



## microbat (17. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie war der Wald heute so? Kann ja leider immernoch nicht fahren.


 
wie gestern - nur weniger gefroren 

(war dann doch wieder zwischen Kalc... und Tennen... unterwegs)


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. März 2013)

also immernoch weißer krimskrams......

 @milano

was das für lrs? hinterbau vielleicht krum?
hatte das mal. die Lager der hopenabe waren ständig kaputt.


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

ist der von ActionSports.

Am Hinterbau kann es nicht liegen, das erste Mal war es ein anderer Rahmen...


----------



## WyRoz (17. März 2013)

Wegen der Reverb, ich hab keine Ahnung von wo rausläuft. Geh dann morgen oder übermorgen zum Robby und versuch s mal auf Garantie. Gab zur zeit Viel um die Ohren


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. März 2013)

drum kommt mir keine reverb ins hause.
die blacklite ist super. 

zum Thema lrs. sind das 4way?

bei meinem ersten as lrs hat sich auch achse und freilauf verabschiedet.

musst mehr mit den Beinen federn


----------



## microbat (17. März 2013)

hab´ drei Reverb - aus verschiedenen Jahrgängen - und keinen Kummer

nix weißes krimskrams mehr - nur noch in Schattenlage und dort wo man eh nicht hin will...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

also bei uns wars heut mit Schnee eigentlich immer besser als ohne

an einer Auffahrt in der Pampe wollten sich manche Räder nicht mehr so richtig drehen
Gell @_rebirth_ 

Reverbs hatte ich auch schon 2 Stück, mein Vater hat auch eine und bis auf eine abgerissene Leitung an einer der ersten Serie (Anschlüsse sind mittlerweile geändert) hatten wir noch nie Probleme damit.
Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich jetzt an meinen beiden Bikes wieder Kindshocks dran. 150mm Verstellweg sind halt einfach a Wort


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ...
> zum Thema lrs. sind das 4way?
> 
> bei meinem ersten as lrs hat sich auch achse und freilauf verabschiedet.
> ...



Jup sind Fun Works 4Way DH Track Mack! Die Achse bricht scheinbar recht schnell!!!

Mal schauen was beim Einschicken rauskommt![FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2013)

Das Wetter jetzt schaut ja richtig gut aus. Geht heute abend dann was zam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (19. März 2013)

Mich kränkelts leider etwas :/ Aber Wetter ist allerdings sehr verlockend.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (19. März 2013)

Also ich hätte schon auch mal wieder Bock. Allerdings bin ich extremst "unfit" und für eine große Runde nicht zu gebrauchen...

Ist das Wetter in Nbg so gut? In Erl sieht es auch also würde die Welt gleich unter gehen!!!


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2013)

Hat sich gleich nach meinem Post verschlechtert. Aber für heute Abend ist es trocken von oben gemeldet...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (19. März 2013)

Also bei einer "entspannten" Runde wäre ich dabei....


----------



## gimB (19. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Jup sind Fun Works 4Way DH Track Mack! Die Achse bricht scheinbar recht schnell!!!


 
Meine ist auch schon durch. Bekommst ne Stahlachse eingebaut.

Ab nächster Woche bin ich dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder am Start!


----------



## microbat (19. März 2013)

Wetter: 
http://www.t-online.de/advtoi/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html
da könnte noch was dickeres kommen (von den Schwaben)
und zwei - drei Wolken-Pakete kommen mit Sicherheit

...wie dem auch sei 
- ich bin erst ab Do. Abend wieder am Start 
und ab Freitag auch tagsüber (soll sonnig werden  )

sodann hab´ ich 2 Wochen Urlaub - paddeln auf Korsika   )


----------



## Mike_Cremer (19. März 2013)

Oh!!! Na dann lassen wir das heute wohl besser...


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2013)

Der Mike ist wieder da..  Bist schon fast nen Jahr nimmer gefahren, oder?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/138050-rock-shox-lyrik-u-turn-neu

Jemand nen plan "was" das sein soll?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (19. März 2013)

Jo da ist er wieder!  Ja hat dann doch länger gedauert bis der Arm wieder voll einsatzfähig war! Bin am We die ersten zwei Touren Gefahren und jetzt natürlich heiß aus mehr! Heißt ich würde mich euch - wenn möglich - mal wieder anschließen und hinterherhecheln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/138050-rock-shox-lyrik-u-turn-neu
> 
> Jemand nen plan "was" das sein soll?



sieht nach einer Domain U-Turn aus. verchromte Stahl-Standrohre gabs bei der Lyrik nie.

sowas hier halt http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...n-RC-U-Turn-Motion-Control-IS-Gabel-2012.html


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2013)

eben. und WENN ich mich nicht irre ist bei der lyrik das aufkleberzeug nicht abzubekommen, oder?


----------



## S P (19. März 2013)

Bei meinem 08'Modell schon. Die sind da draufgebabbd.


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2013)

Ist bestimmt eine Domain kenne solche Rohre von keiner Lyrik. Jetzt kennst dich nicht aus und prompt ist man schon wieder beschi..en worden.
Oder doch ein Sondermodell?


----------



## S P (19. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt eine Domain kenne solche Rohre von keiner Lyrik. Jetzt kennst dich nicht aus und prompt ist man schon wieder beschi..en worden.
> Oder doch ein Sondermodell?



Denke auch, dass es ein Sondermodell ist. Der wahre Kenner wird sicher sofort zuschlagen. So eine Lürig fährt sonst niemand. Also, ran an den Speck! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2013)

vielleicht ists ne Totem Light?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (19. März 2013)

Brauchst etwa schon wieder ne neue Gabel?


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2013)

Wieso schonwieder? Ne brauch keine. Aber BM schau ich trotzdem jeden tag mal rein, brauch schon noch das ein oder andere drumm.


----------



## Stressi25 (19. März 2013)

Last Night in Zypern *winke winke* Bike Camp war der Hammer!
Hab mich im gleichen Zug zur Trans Germany angemeldet bzw jetzt Four Peaks, muss also in den nächsten Wochen viel Marathon fahren wer Lust Donnerstag km zu schruben mit dem MTB?


----------



## Mithras (19. März 2013)

da findet einer ne "Lyric" im Keller  ... also ich weis in der Regel, wa ich so im Keller rumliegen habe ...


----------



## Dampfsti (19. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> vielleicht ists ne Totem Light?!



Nur blöd, dass die genauso schwer wie ne DODEM is


Domain is mir auch als erstes in Sinn gekommen


Und vo meiner ?11er? Lyrik kann ma die Aufkleber glaub ich a runderpoppln...
Muss ich irgendwann mal machn... 
Des Grün im Design passt so gar net an mei CT...
Vll Lack ich se a komplett um.. mal sehn was die Laune so spricht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> vielleicht ists ne Totem Light?!



Boxxer worldcup ist gute 200 Gramm leichter als die Domain RC U-Turn...


----------



## Dampfsti (20. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und vo meiner ?11er? Lyrik kann ma die Aufkleber glaub ich a runderpoppln...
> Muss ich irgendwann mal machn...
> Des Grün im Design passt so gar net an mei CT...
> Vll Lack ich se a komplett um.. mal sehn was die Laune so spricht...


 
Ich muss mich korrigieren...
Design meiner Lürig is lackiert...

Also entweder lassen, überkleben oder umlacken...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (22. März 2013)

Also ich habe gestern jetzt auch mal den Baron (2.3) und die Queen (2.2) aufgezogen. Die wirken schon sehr sehr schmächtig....


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2013)

Jupp  

Was machstn heut? Kommst in die fränkische um 13:30?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (22. März 2013)

Wird schon passen....ich lass mich überraschen!  

Würde ich nur zu gerne, leider muss aber um 13:30 meinen Bürstuhl noch für einige Stunden wärmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (22. März 2013)

Kalchi am Wochenende wenns Wetter halbwegs schick ist?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. März 2013)

heute kurz Zabo-Trails, Snap einfahren  Und am Wochenende wahrscheinlich ne Runde Stadtwald.


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. März 2013)

na Leute wie siehts im Wald aus. Noch Schnee?


----------



## microbat (24. März 2013)

nee


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2013)

Nass? 

Da fällt mir ein: was gehtn am dienstag?


----------



## microbat (24. März 2013)

paddeln  

cíao bis in 12 Tagen


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. März 2013)

Bis gestern wars überall höchstens noch feucht, aber nichtmehr wirklich nass. Zum Glück schneits erstmal wieder :/


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. März 2013)

und wieder alles weiß draußen, hoffentlich hat das bald ein Ende. Dem 7 Tage forcast zu Folge allerdings erst mal nicht......


----------



## S P (27. März 2013)

16 Uhr ab Parke STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2013)

15.30 Uhr Parke Matterhorn


----------



## S P (27. März 2013)

Schaff ich ned, daher 16 Uhr Parke STB


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. März 2013)

Grade von einer 3 Stunden Tour zurück... das hätte euch eher einfallen müssen :/ Leider schon total kaputt jetzt :/


----------



## HTWolfi (27. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 16 Uhr ab Parke STB



Ich komm mal kurz vorbei, zum Hallo sagen.
Habe nur eine 3/4 Stunde Zeit, muss noch zu einer Freisprechungsfeier nach _Fürth_.


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2013)

@S P hast du nen tip wie man die blaue kappe bei der MiCo abbekommt wenn der inbus nicht "greifen" will?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. März 2013)

Schonmal neue Kappe bestellen und Torx reinkloppen? Ist die Schraube rund oder dreht sie sich und greift nur nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. März 2013)

Torx ist ne gute Idee. Damit solltest die Madenschraube heraus bekommen.


----------



## OldSchool (27. März 2013)

24?mm Flachgabelschlüssel besorgen, dann kann man die Druckstufe hoch schrauben und mit dem Gabelschlüssel die ganze Controleinheit raus schrauben ohne jedes mal die ganzen kleinen Schrauben raus schrauben zu müssen. 

Ist echt angenehm wenn man nur den Ölstand ein bisschen variieren will.

Meine Madenschrauben sind auch schon im A.... Habe sie durch nicht Madenschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## S P (27. März 2013)

Oder ganz ohne HS Verstellung fahren. Braucht zu 80% eh keiner, und die MiCo lässt sich ohne leichter rausschrauben.

Btw. STB ist noch richtig weiß. Weiß einer, wie es am Buck ausschaut? In der Fränkischen liegt so gut wie kein Schnee...


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2013)

Soo nen kleinen torx hab ich leider nicht. War schon ein act nen passenden inbus zu finden. Rein optisch sind die madenschrauben von den neueren caps größer deminsioniert... 

Dank des fehlenden 24er "konusschlüssel" bekomm ich die mico bicht raus. Ärgerlich!


*edit* ja den 24er muss ich wohl bestellen. Hätte mir das teil nur gern noch im urlaub (diese woche) angeschaut und andere schrimps zum testen bestellt.


HSC brauch ich nicht, stimmt. Ich hätt nur gern versucht (!!) die LSC härter zu bekommen


----------



## S P (27. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Soo nen kleinen torx hab ich leider nicht. War schon ein act nen passenden inbus zu finden. Rein optisch sind die madenschrauben von den neueren caps größer deminsioniert...
> 
> Dank des fehlenden 24er "konusschlüssel" bekomm ich die mico bicht raus. Ärgerlich!
> 
> ...



Dann hättest du lieber mal eine MoCo nehmen sollen... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2013)

Bei ner gebrauchten gabel lässt sich sowas schlecht raussuchen


----------



## Lammerjappen (27. März 2013)

Willst du etwa tauschen ?  

MoCo geht jedenfalls komplett zu blockieren (bei meinem Gewicht) ... rumpelt dann aber gewaltig. Auch nicht so toll. 
Der Übergang von komplett offen zu komplett blockiert spielt sich haarscharf in 2-3 Klicks ab, also ein Entscheidung zwischen Absaufen und Handgelenksarthtose, ein Mittelding gibts kaum.


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @S P hast du nen tip wie man die blaue kappe bei der MiCo abbekommt wenn der inbus nicht "greifen" will?



Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug Lagernd Firma Roth Flurfördertechnik Leutenbach passender Imbus und 24er Gabelschlüssel selbst abgeschliffen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. März 2013)

Und warum kein anderes Öl um den Verstellbereich zu verschieben? Wobei MoCo reinschrauben wahrscheinlich am einfachsten gehen wird. Und jemand der dir die MiCo eintasuscht sollte ja zu finden sein 

Meine MoCo an der Dodem Light aka Domain blockiert auf den letzten 2 Klicks auch fast komplett nach den ersten 2cm Federweg.


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

Anderes Öl beeinflusst Druck- und Zugstufe. Ich denke eher, er braucht mehr LSC, um weniger wegzusaufen.

Das geht mit der MiCo mit integriertem Floodgate eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn er allerdings eine MiCo DH hat, dann eher nicht. Die ist mehr auf Bergabgeballer ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. März 2013)

@RolandMC wann hastn zeit? 


Sebbi meine DH MiCo hab ich schon getauscht gegen ne floodgate version. Hab jetzt quasi zweimal die selbe gabel. 


(Die geräusche die ich hatte waren scheinbar die feder, mit dem plastik sleeve sind se weg)


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

Wenn du nun ein (funktionierendes) Floodgate hast, warum brauchst du dann noch mehr LSC?


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. März 2013)

Arbeitet vielleicht gewichtsbedingt noch nicht ganz optimal


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

Vielleicht hat er es noch nie ausprobiert? 

Btw. bin ab 16 Uhr am STB Brems einfoahrn.


----------



## MacMadisson (28. März 2013)

Falls du mal Leute zum Biken in Erlangen suchst -> PN an mich


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

MacMadisson schrieb:


> Falls du mal Leute zum Biken in Erlangen suchst -> PN an mich


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er es noch nie ausprobiert?
> 
> Btw. bin ab 16 Uhr am STB Brems einfoahrn.



Da könnt ich auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. März 2013)

Runde drehen oder bist am Parplatz spielen? Neue Bremse am Pitch? Was hast mit der SLX gemacht? Such noch was für meinen Würfel die Hayes sind unbrauchbar seitdem ich am Panzer jetzt die SLX hab


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

Die SLX bleibt, nur die AVID Scheiben sind XT Scheiben gewichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. März 2013)

Brauchtest du dann neue adapter? wegen 200/203 mein ich.


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

Hätte ich gebraucht bei 203/180. Adapter für 180 war aber nicht lieferbar, so bin ich auf 203/203 gegangen. Was solls.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. März 2013)

Schau mal vorbei... bis gleich dann.


----------



## Lammerjappen (28. März 2013)

Die Scheiben mit Alu-Kern, S P?


Hier mal meine aktuelle Mega Ausbaustufe:









Langsam müsste es die 15 kg überschreiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke an Wolfi für die fachkundigen Beratung in Sachen Laufradbau, hat die ersten Härtetests schon bestanden, ohne dass ich nachzentrieren müsste.


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

secherezze schrieb:


> Die Scheiben mit Alu-Kern, S P?



Nee, dafür war ich zu geizig.  Schicker Hobel!


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2013)

Ich schaff's heute doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (28. März 2013)

Bei mir ist vorne eine mit Alu-Kern drin, hinten die normale. 
Hatte  anfangs den Eindruck, als wenn die Scheibe mit Alu-Kern etwas  schlechtere Reibwerte hat (weiß grad nicht, ob sich das beim Einbremsen  gegeben hat, hab nicht mehr drauf geachtet). 
Fading hatte ich bisher  auch noch keins. Und der Kern ist auch noch nicht geschmolzen


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. März 2013)

Was für ne Runde, noch nie so Angst gehabt. Nachdem Wolfi weg war gings erst richtig los


----------



## S P (28. März 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was für ne Runde, noch nie so Angst gehabt. Nachdem Wolfi weg war gings erst richtig los



Du musst einfach mehr Vertrauen in den Niva haben.


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2013)

Warst mit dem Niva im STB unterwegs?


----------



## S P (29. März 2013)

Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2013)

MacMadisson schrieb:


> Falls du mal Leute zum Biken in Erlangen suchst -> PN an mich



hast du ein paar Leute im Keller, die du dann rauslässt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. März 2013)

Was der Niva gestern konnte kann das Würfel schon lange 






Man sinkt schon arg tief ein in dem Mist. Am Sandstrand lässts sich leichter fahren als in dem Modder.


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2013)

hi würde heute im Tiergarten gerne eine tour mit meinem enduro probieren, wollte fragen ob jemand(der sich vllt besser auskennt wie ich) mit will 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

Wann hattest du denn vor? Und was wolltest denn fahren? Eher Schlüsselstellen, oder mehr Strecke? Oder beides zusammen?


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2013)

naja beides bisschen bin kein großer Techniker aber ok Naja dachte so an 14:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

Werd mal vorbei schauen. Parke Löwensaal.


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2013)

oki doki


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. März 2013)

14.00 Löwensaal ist notiert


----------



## HTWolfi (30. März 2013)

14:00 Uhr Löwensaal  *check*


----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

SLX gekürzt, entlüftet und... Druckpunkt so hart wie vorher.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. März 2013)

Dann weiß ich ja wer bei mir dann die Leitung demnächst kürzen darf  Geh kurz schrauben und bin dann aufm Weg. Bis gleich.


----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

Man sollte doch öfters den Buck besuchen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2013)

vorhin im Stadtwald war's auch sehr unterhaltsam, man könnte fast sagen beste Comedy


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. März 2013)

Allerdings, sehr gut wars. Kann man schon auch öfter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. März 2013)

Was warn los?


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2013)

ja war gut nur sind meine beine nicht mehr bewegungsunfähig .... das gibt n.muskelkater ... :/


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. März 2013)

Stevie Abfahrten im 3km Umkreis vom TG abgrasen gespickt mit Schlüsselstellen rumbasteln. 320hm auf rund 15km


----------



## HTWolfi (31. März 2013)

Morgen am Ostermontag um 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz STB.
Nach einer kleinen, teilweise vermutlich unbekannten, flachen Aufwärmrunde geht es auf den Höhenzug in Richtung Wendelstein.

Einige der üblichen Verdächtigen haben schon zugesagt  Nicolai Helius AM, Specialized Pitch, Raglay Bagger, 
Auch Versenderbikes sind natürlich wie immer herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2013)

Die CC STB Runde die wir schon mal gefahren bin?
Wäre auch gern dabei, aber leider keine Zeit und das Hornet noch kein HR


----------



## Dampfsti (31. März 2013)

Evtl. kann ich mich vom Mittagessen abmelden... 
Bin aber noch net so zuverschtlich...
Wenns klappt bin ich da, wenn net, dann halt net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. März 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AM, Specialized Pitch



Kommt eine Person zufällig mit zwei seiner Bikes? 


Denk ich schau mal vorbei (hab ja nen versender ^^)


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2013)

Also eher CC oder eher schwer? Weiß wieder keiner und am Ende wieder das falsche Rad dabei


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Mein tipp: cc mit showeinlagen.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Also eher CC oder eher schwer? Weiß wieder keiner und am Ende wieder das falsche Rad dabei



Profil und Umfang in etwa so, wie letzten Samstag, am Tiergarten.
Nimm dein Mädchenrad, also das mit den rosa Felgen


----------



## Dampfsti (1. April 2013)

Morgen, 
der kleine Sven hat heut mal megamäßig verpennt...
muss euch leider allein fahren lassen.

Warum muss heut am "Wochenende" auch Montag sein 
Blöd wenn ma as WE-Programm am Wecker einstellt


Viel Spaß!!


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2013)

Bin auch minimal spät dran. Wartet mal noch 10 Minuten auf mich, muss noch fix tanken, weil ich danach noch weiter muss.


----------



## S P (1. April 2013)

Ein toller Tag mit Höhen und Tiefen... 





Der Kühlakku ist schon in Gebrauch. hehe


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2013)

geht dei tele wieder


----------



## S P (1. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht dei tele wieder



Display is freggd. Alles andere geht.


----------



## Milan0 (1. April 2013)

Schaut nach jeder Menge Spaß aus!

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2013)

Roland: 15,3km und 230hm wie ich schon geschätzt hatte


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Ich hab 16,6km und 232hm. Komisch.


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2013)

hm, hattest das zum biergarten noch mit an? Da war meins schon aus. Von den hm her passts ja. Oder du bist mehr rumgelaufen


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Jo habs da erst ausgemacht. Mit was nimmst du auf? Runtastic?


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Roland: 15,3km und 230hm wie ich schon geschätzt hatte



Danke für die Info, kann man gar nicht glauben das es nicht mehr HM gewesen waren wo wir doch nur 5Stunden unterwegs waren.
Na ja die heutigen Abfahrten zählen doppelt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Display is freggd. Alles andere geht.



Ich wünsch dir schnelles Blaues Fleck weg.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. April 2013)

*grrr* und ich Depp muss verschlafen


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. April 2013)

Braucht hier wer nen Maxxis Highroller II DH SuperTacky Drahtreifen.
Hatte ihn kurz am Mega, wollte aber tubeless die Luft nicht halten.

Zum Thema tubeless, beim Stumpj im Reifen ist auch noch Winter


----------



## S P (2. April 2013)

Kleine, leichte Schenkelklopfer-Runde 18:30 Uhr ab Löwensaal, wenn anner mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (2. April 2013)

@S P: was? Schon wieder fit? Hat's Retterspitz gewirkt oder bisst Masochist? 

Ich bin auf alle Fälle raus. Viel Spaß!


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2013)

Moep zu spät. Grad erst aus dem Stadtwald zurück gekommen. Morgen dann wieder


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2013)

werde morgen nachmittag das Legend ausführen, höchstwahrscheinlich am Buck. Sollte jemand mitkommen wollen, ich bin zeitlich flexibel


----------



## S P (2. April 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> @S P: was? Schon wieder fit? Hat's Retterspitz gewirkt oder bisst Masochist?
> 
> Ich bin auf alle Fälle raus. Viel Spaß!



Gejammert wird später.  War nur eine schnelle Blau-Strich - Brunn und zurück. Außerdem is nimmer viel Zeit bis Zeitpunkt X.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> G Außerdem is nimmer viel Zeit bis Zeitpunkt X.



 wie wahr.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. April 2013)

Habt ihr was größeres vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Habt ihr was größeres vor?


 
Man hat doch immer "Großes" vor

Ich muss auch noch *schnell* weng Kondi aufbaun bis zum Tag X


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. April 2013)

Treuchlingen? Alpencross? Marathon in Litzendorf? Meine Kondi ist den Winter über verschwunden.......und muss erst wieder gefunden werden.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Treuchlingen? Alpencross? Marathon in Litzendorf? Meine Kondi ist den Winter über verschwunden.......und muss erst wieder gefunden werden.



Die wollen nur gut aussehen, wenn sie Ende kommender Woche an den Gardasee fahren. 
Das ist auch bitter nötig, wenn sie wieder bei Mecki, Eisdielen und dem Lido in Riva vorbei rollen.


----------



## S P (3. April 2013)

Wolfi hat es wieder mal auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. April 2013)

Da war ich das letzte mal mit 18 und einer 40mm Rock Shox Quadra 10 in einem blauen Stahlhardtail 

War whier schon mal einer in Wales zum Radeln. Einige Trails sehen aus wie in BC
Wäre mal was anderes


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die wollen nur gut aussehen, wenn sie Ende kommender Woche an den Gardasee fahren.
> Das ist auch bitter nötig, wenn sie wieder bei Mecki, Eisdielen und dem Lido in Riva vorbei rollen.



ja ich werde meine Kondi fürs Radl putzen brauchen, die ganzen Liteviller die bei Mecki sitzen sollen doch ein sauberes rad sehen wenn ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit 50x am Tag vorbeirolle.


----------



## S P (3. April 2013)

Für kurzentschlossene: 18:30 CC ab LöSa

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Für kurzentschlossene: 18:30 CC ab LöSa
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



10 Minuten Vorlauf!?
Teleportation (Beamen) gibt es ja schon einige Jahre in der Science-Fiction Literatur,
aber an der praktischen Umsetzung hängt es halt immer noch  

Aber ich habe die Vermutung, du willst uns nur mitteilen, dass du jetzt ein Nexus 4 hast.


----------



## S P (3. April 2013)

Pah, welch Unterstellung!  Der Joghurtbecher lag eh noch im Auto. Von daher ist die Reaktionszeit angemessen. Immerhin schrob ich ja "für kurzentschlossene".


----------



## Dampfsti (4. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> die ganzen Liteviller die bei Mecki sitzen


 
Meinst du die, mit den zu 99% langweilig schwarzen Bikes???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Aber ich habe die Vermutung, du willst uns nur mitteilen, dass du jetzt ein Nexus 4 hast.



 genau der selben Meinung, mal sehen was er als "Schutzausrüstung" für das Tel hat.


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2013)

Geht heut was?


Eine alte Reba oder was ähnliches hat nicht noch zufällig jemand von euch rumliegen, oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Geht heut was?



Pumptrack bauen und fahren.


----------



## Lammerjappen (4. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Eine alte Reba oder was ähnliches hat nicht noch zufällig jemand von euch rumliegen, oder?




29" hätt ich da 

uralt, 2009er Jahrgang, schwarz matt (größtenteils jedenfalls, teilweise schon raw)

Also wenn du nen flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein Vorderrad haben willst, das sich seinen Weg allein sucht dann kannst se abhaben


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2013)

War eher für ein kompaktes Rad gedacht  aber danke 
Alter ist mir ziemlich egal zur Not kriegt sie halt nen Service.


----------



## Mupuckl (4. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage... Gibt es aktuell eine feste Tiergarten-Feierabendrunde ala nuernbike? Jetzt wo die Tage länger werden.....


----------



## User85319 (4. April 2013)

Geile Runde heut am Tiergarten gefahren 
Danke nochmal an Simon für's guiden (falls er hier aktiv ist).


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen mittags aus?

War schon ewig nicht mehr fahren!


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

Ich bin dieses we in schnaittach fahren. Nächste woche besuch ich euch wieder 

Deine hornet wieder fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. April 2013)

willi69 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... Gibt es aktuell eine feste Tiergarten-Feierabendrunde ala nuernbike? Jetzt wo die Tage länger werden.....



Fest im Sinne und (un-)regelmäßigen Ausfahten dienstags und donnerstags. Wird aber meist vorher mit genügend Vorlauf *hust* bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses we in schnaittach fahren. Nächste woche besuch ich euch wieder
> 
> Deine hornet wieder fit?



Nee aber ich baue einfach ne andere Felge an. DER BARON muss ja getestet werden...


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

nen neuen gekauft?


----------



## S P (5. April 2013)

Bestahlfedert und auf 170mm ausgeblasen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bestahlfedert und auf 170mm ausgeblasen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Meinst du das bringt noch was? Seine Fahrtechnik ist doch eh schon Top da braucht er deine frisierten 170mm doch gar nicht mehr.
Hab heute auch noch mal meine Bremsen abgebaut gekürzt, entlüftet und Sattel eingestellt alles für den Tag X.
Jetzt wird dieses WE noch mal gescheit Probegefahren und dann gehts los 20-25° erwarten uns.

Apropos Probefahren geht bei euch was am Sonntag? Hätte von 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr Zeit


----------



## S P (5. April 2013)

Sonntag könnten wir zu Abwechslung mal den Buck unsicher machen. Habe da auch noch ein paar Stellen offen... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2013)

Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert. Ich drehe morgen meine Runde am STB, denke so ab 13 Uhr


----------



## softlurch (5. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meinst du das bringt noch was? Seine Fahrtechnik ist doch eh schon Top da braucht er deine frisierten 170mm doch gar nicht mehr.


Man merkt, wir sind hier nicht im leutenbacher Fred  danke, danke Roland! Bei stahl kann der Wolfi mir wenigstens nicht die staubdichtung rausploppen lassen  

Sonntag wär ich dabei :thumbup:


----------



## softlurch (5. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert. Ich drehe morgen meine Runde am STB, denke so ab 13 Uhr


Mal sehen, wenn's nicht schneit ...


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Sonntag könnten wir zu Abwechslung mal den Buck unsicher machen. Habe da auch noch ein paar Stellen offen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Bräuchte da mal eine Adresse fürs Navi. Wenn ich mitdarf.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bräuchte da mal eine Adresse fürs Navi. Wenn ich mitdarf.



Die Schmausenbuckstraße ganz rauf fahren bis zum Löwensaal, da ist dann linker Hand ein Parkplatz.
http://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=49...03167,0.005643&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=18&t=m&z=16
Ob es bei mir was wird morgen, steht noch in den Sternen 

Ob heute 13:00 STB?
Vielleicht, wenn ich da bin bin ich da


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Schmausenbuckstraße ganz rauf fahren bis zum Löwensaal, da ist dann linker Hand ein Parkplatz.
> http://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=49...03167,0.005643&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=18&t=m&z=16
> Ob es bei mir was wird morgen, steht noch in den Sternen
> 
> ...



Danke Wolfi Wäre 10.00 Uhr O.K. Hab bis 14.00 Uhr Zeit. Muss morgen auf Kindergeburtstag, meine "kleine" wird 22 Jahre alt.


----------



## rehhofer (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bestahlfedert und auf 170mm ausgeblasen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Hat Dich meine Fragerei zu dem Thema so inspiriert? - Ich bin noch im "Teilebesorgmodus". (Guter Tipp: gabelprofi.de)

Grüße, Klaus


----------



## rehhofer (6. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert. Ich drehe morgen meine Runde am STB, denke so ab 13 Uhr




13:00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht ganz. Wenn 13:30 OK ist, schließe ich mich an. Treffpunkt Parkplatz? Turnübungen oder leichte Bewegung an frischer Luft?

Grüße, Klaus


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Dann machen wir halt zum Anfang Turnübungen am Parkplatz. 
Kannst ja dann in Wald nachkommen. 
Evtl dann ne kleine Runde. Bin derzeit nicht so fit...


----------



## softlurch (6. April 2013)

@Milan0: Komme mit Auto, 13 Uhr am Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Lässt mich also den Baron alleine da rauf treten...


----------



## softlurch (6. April 2013)

... und die eisige Luft um die Nase pfeifen ...


----------



## softlurch (6. April 2013)

Schöne runde heut. Bin schon auf die outtakes gespannt


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Ja war gut. Gab doch heute keine Outtakes


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schöne runde heut.





Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja war gut.



Ich fands scheizze!
Da riskiert man Kopf und Kragen und stürzt sich eine neue Linie runter und dann fahrn die »Frischlinge« einfach hinterher.  
Aber ich bin ja selber schuld! Ich hätte ja nur eine kleine Kurve einbauen müssen und schon hätte es ganz anders ausgesehen.


----------



## S P (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich fands scheizze!
> Da riskiert man Kopf und Kragen und stürzt sich eine neue Linie runter und dann fahrn die »Frischlinge« einfach hinterher.
> Aber ich bin ja selber schuld! Ich hätte ja nur eine kleine Kurve einbauen müssen und schon hätte es ganz anders ausgesehen.



Weißt doch wie's is, der Leithammel gibt vor...


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Mit Kurve wäre das wirklich interessant geworden 

Nochmal fahre ich das sicher nicht mehr


----------



## rehhofer (7. April 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schöne runde heut. Bin schon auf die outtakes gespannt



Ja,- war echt gut. Mein technikbedingtes Aussteigen war eine weise Entscheidung. Beim Ausbau des Hinterrads hats schon gewackelt wie Lämmerschwanz und der Schnellspanner hat sich endgültig atomisiert.

Schade um die weiteren Schlüsselstellen - hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal.

Viel Spaß euch heute am Buck.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2013)

Gibt hier noch nen Spätentschlossenen der ne kleine softe Runde drehen will.
Kein Schlüssenstellengeier  einfach bissle fahren. Bremsen, Gabel, Dämpfer wie auch der Fahrer, brauchen noch etwas um 100% eingefahren zu sein.
Buck oder Stadtwald, Stbr war ich gestern schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

ola bin die neue ....
....aus in und um nbg wollt mal nen gruss da lassen 

 somit lg chrissy


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2013)

freut mich


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

Na endlich schreibt jemand was, hab mich net getraut. Das hätt nur wieder alle lästergoschn an den start gerufen  
 @chrissyk69 hast dir schon was zum einstand überlegt


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. April 2013)

Moin Moin,
fährt heute jemand? Wetter soll ja morgen nicht so toll werden...


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit...

@chrissyk69

Willkommen hier


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. April 2013)

@rebirth ich kann ja was singen zum einstand aber das will keiner der 
Glas zuhause hat ;-) 

.....und guteeen moorgeeen alle zusammen die sonne scheint jihaaaaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2013)

Heute fahren wär sehr angebracht. Ab morgen schaut das Wetter wieder mies aus. Wie wärs mit Buck ne Runde Trails abklappern mit eingestreuten Technikeinlagen? Wann und wer und wie und überhaupt?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. April 2013)

Das mein ich doch auch!  Ich war noch nie am Buck!  Wenn du mir sagst wohin ich muss und dort auch noch guidest, bin ich dabei!


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2013)

Der profi Guide am Buck bin ich nicht unbedingt, aber so paar Sachen find ich schon  Ich hätte jetzt mal 18 Uhr angepeilt, da ist die Chance groß, dass noch wer anders dazu kommt. Treffpunkt entweder Haupteingang Tiergarten oder oben am Löwensaal, wobei ich unten am Haupteingang immer schöner finde weil man am Ende nicht wieder hochkurbeln muss zum Löwensaal


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

Kommst doch sowieso oben raus, wenn du die Treppe noch mit nimmst 

Waren gestern schon am Buck, 11km 4h


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2013)

Bissl mehr Strecke wollt och dann schon absolvieren, aber wie gesagt mit Spieleinlagen. Bist dabei? Von mir aus natürlich wie immer auch schon eher, aber ich dacht an SP oder Stevie, die kommen ja nicht so zeitig raus.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

ich habe heute schon nen anderen Termin. War auch die letzten 2 Tage fahren und die 3 Wochen davor nicht, von daher bin ich recht platt noch


----------



## User85319 (8. April 2013)

Bin heut ab ca 17Uhr am Tiergarten unterwegs  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja auf dem Trail...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. April 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher dass du das hinbekommen wirst!  Ich bin auch für bisschen mehr Strecke und weniger "Todes-Stufen"! 18 Uhr dürfte ich auch gerade so schaffen....dann treffen wir uns am Haupteingang!


----------



## S P (8. April 2013)

Vllt. komm ich mit'm HT vorbei.


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2013)

18 Uhr Haupteingang check. Dann lad ich mal das Licht noch für den Fall der Fälle.  Hab dann auch das Leichte dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2013)

okay, klingt gut. Ich versuche da zu sein.


----------



## microbat (8. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd´ am TG etwas Panzer fahren - so ab 17:00 Uhr - evtl. sehen wir uns ja im Wald...

Geht morgen was zusammen?
z.Bsp. STB...


----------



## LesPaul (8. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und komme heute auch um 18:00 Uhr zum Haupteingang Tiergarten. Mal sehen, wie es um die Kondition steht... Ich befürchte Schreckliches...
Bis später!


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Chris ich kann, dank bike-discount, nicht fahren. Warte seit mittwoch auf meine bremsscheiben und beläge. Meine eine bremse schleift schon am rückstellblech...


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2013)

gebt mir 10 min mehr verkehr ist furchtbar.

milan0 hab ich dich grad am dokuzentrum mitm fixie gesehn?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. April 2013)

Also ich schaffs bis 18 Uhr nicht...Stau! Hoffe es bis 18:15 zu schaffen!!!


----------



## Höfbert (8. April 2013)

Ich würde morgen abend ne Trailrunde am Buck drehen, falls jemand Lust hat. Kann ab 17 Uhr, auch später möglich.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

@flachmaennchen

nee kann nicht sein. War heute nicht in der Gegend unterwegs.

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet wie sau und ich mir Zeit freischaufeln kann bin ich evtl dabei


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Um 1700 schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (8. April 2013)

Wie lange ists denn hell?


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2013)

Hat sich erledigt bei mir für die Woche. Eine Erkältung ist im Anmarsch und ich muss eine Projektarbeit bis nächsten Montag fertig haben!


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Nuuur krank die burschen, gibts ja nich hier... 
 @Höfbert lampe kaputt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2013)

Gestern bis um 8 gefahren und problemlos das Licht im Rucksack gelassen. Halb 9 wars dann allerdings schon fast komplett dunkel


----------



## Höfbert (9. April 2013)

Bei mir wird es wehen Arbeit doch ne eher kurzfrustige Angelegenheit. Wenn dann gegen sechs. Zefixx!


----------



## Stressi25 (9. April 2013)

Werd so in 30 min auf ne GA1 Runde losmachen. Start Nbg Stadtpark Richtung Erlangen und über Kalchreuth zurück.  Ca 25-30 km - Zeit 1-1,5h 
Wer Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. April 2013)

30km? 1h? GA1? Sauber...


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2013)

Du hast MasterP und mich gestern nur nicht gesehen  Mit dem 30er Schnitt wär uns nichtmal warm geworden.
Während die Anderen irgendwann umgedreht sind und nur ein bisschen Spielen gehen wollten weil sie Angst vor der Dunkelheit hatten sind wir beide weiter und waren dann noch vor dem Rest wieder am Parkplatz


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. April 2013)

Angst??? Todes-mutig haben wir uns dem Felsen gestellt und S_P sowie Wolfi dabei beobachtet, wie diese überlegt haben den Felsen runter zu fahren...


----------



## Stressi25 (10. April 2013)

Ok 32 km in 1:20h. Der Regen war natürlich Schuld.  Wer morgen Lust so gegen 18 Uhr auf ne Runde  um die 25 km?


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Du hast MasterP und mich gestern nur nicht gesehen  Mit dem 30er Schnitt wär uns nichtmal warm geworden.
> Während die Anderen irgendwann umgedreht sind und nur ein bisschen Spielen gehen wollten weil sie Angst vor der Dunkelheit hatten sind wir beide weiter und waren dann noch vor dem Rest wieder am Parkplatz



Immer diese Jungen mit Ihrer Wahnsinns Kondi. Warst aber nicht mit deinem 17+ Kg Gerät unterwegs?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2013)

Nee... CC Feile


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Nee... CC Feile



Muss mir jetzt auch mal so ein CC Dingens kaufen, da soll man ja schneller sein.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2013)

Ich bin immer schnell 

Aber mit CC Feile gehts noch leichter


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

@flachmaennchen Gratz zum 300. Beitrag 

ohh.... und mir zum 2700.


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2013)

Vorschlag für sonntag vormittag: gemühtliche showeinlagen runde zur schwarzachklamm > biergarten > zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (12. April 2013)

Hm schön wärs aber leider Sonntag soziale Verpflichtungen. :/


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Ich habe echt nur Vormittags Zeit.  Schwarzachklamm ist da nicht drin


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. April 2013)

Und ich bin in Coburg unterwegs...! Klingt aber nach einem guten Plan für den 1.Mai?!?


----------



## microbat (12. April 2013)

Sonntag VOR-MITTAG = vor´m Frühstück = schrecklicher Gedanke nüchtern zu radel´n


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. April 2013)

Also Samstag konnt ich freischaufeln für alles von Erlangen ausgehende.
Ich peil mal 11 Uhr Tennenlohe Parkplatz an.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Samstag fahre ich entweder kurzfristig oder gar nicht. Sonntag dürfte so auf 9 Uhr rauslaufen...


----------



## chrissyk69 (12. April 2013)

So nochmal von mir an dieser Stelle ich gehe mir gerne Sonntag in nbg mit euch das Genick brechen 
Aber bitte nicht aussetzen !!  

.......die chrissy steht im walde ganz still und stumm .... lalala..


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2013)

boa 9 is aber echt bald... 
 @chrissyk69 wie siehts bei dir am samstag aus? auto am start? könnten weng mitm flachi rumeiern. @Blennie @Chrissinger wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Ich weiß das 9 bald ist. Muss aber danach noch die Projektarbeit fertig machen, von daher nicht viel später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (12. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> boa 9 is aber echt bald...
> @chrissyk69 wie siehts bei dir am samstag aus? auto am start? könnten weng mitm flachi rumeiern. @Blennie @Chrissinger wie siehts bei euch aus?



Samstag 11 Uhr könnt ich in Tennenlohe sein... welcher Parkplatz ist denn da gemeint?


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. April 2013)

Am Turmberg: Turmberg 1, 91058 Erlangen
http://goo.gl/maps/QUg1e
Der Parkplatz unden gleich an der Strasse. Google setzt den Pfeil immer etwas doof.

Stevie du kommst also? Sehr gut  Dann schaunwa mal was das Wetter morgen sagt.


----------



## chrissyk69 (12. April 2013)

also samstag bin ich raus hab bis sonntag abend kein auto und samstag bin ich nun auch schon versprochen weil es ja ürsprünglich mal sonntag 
in nbg war 

da bin ich immer noch für da kann ich mitm zuch fahren 
ausser irgendeine überirdische eingebung treibt euch nach eckental.

.... aber wer will das schon 

macht ihr mal nägel mit köpfchen und ich schliess mich dann unterwürfig erfürchtig an ....

...oder eben nicht 

sonnenbrandige grüsse aus der fränkischen


----------



## Chrisinger (12. April 2013)

@rebirth Chrisinger mit einem "S" dann bekomm ich auch die Benachrichtigung ^^

Morgen ist bei mir schlecht, wenn dann ehr am Sonntag


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

chrissyk69 schrieb:


> also samstag bin ich raus hab bis sonntag abend kein auto und samstag bin ich nun auch schon versprochen weil es ja ürsprünglich mal sonntag
> in nbg war
> 
> da bin ich immer noch für da kann ich mitm zuch fahren
> ...



Sonntag ab neun - zehn STB


----------



## LesPaul (12. April 2013)

Ich fahre am Sonntag nach Osternohe - den neuen Bock einweihen.
Kommt jemand mit? @topolino, hast du immer noch keine Lust?

Wie sieht es am Dienstagabend aus? STB? Da wäre ich hochgradigst motiviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (12. April 2013)

Sonntag sachste... meine DH-Maschine is grad beim Doktor aber mein Enduro is fertig geworden ..


----------



## LesPaul (12. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Sonntag sachste... meine DH-Maschine is grad beim Doktor aber mein Enduro is fertig geworden ..



Na dann... Der Flo kommt auch mit.

EDIT: Ich meine damit: Osternohe ist auch Enduro-tauglich. ;-)


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2013)

enduro? da fahr ich mitm HT... ^^ 

also leute was nun?! Sonntag 900 oder 1000 STB? Ohne klamm? Von mir aus auch Buck... 

Was geht am Samstag ab?? Ich muss drigend fahren 
  @Blennie kommst jetzt auch am sonntag? oder samstag kalchi?


----------



## microbat (12. April 2013)

@_LesPaul_
wie gesagt, Onohe fand ich (für mich) nicht so prickelnd und wenn dann müßte es dort staub trocken sein...

  @_rebirth_ & alle Kalchi-Trails heizer
 alles bestens zwischen T-lohe und K-reuth - nur die Holzfällarbeiten in der nähe eures Start-Park-Platzes sind etwas doof...
und Samstag 11:00 Uhr ist mir noch zu früh (werd´ erst Sa. früh gegen 05:00 in´s Bettchen gehen und durchmachen und sodann 30 km radeln is´ (aus Erfahrung) gar nich´ gut)

  @_Milan0_
wie geschrieben - ist zu früh...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. April 2013)

@ LesPaul: Dienstag Stb bin ich dabei und ebenso motiviert!


----------



## Mithras (12. April 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Na dann... Der Flo kommt auch mit.
> 
> EDIT: Ich meine damit: Osternohe ist auch Enduro-tauglich. ;-)



Klingt gut  .. Wann ? .. Die Zeiten als ich da mitm CC-HT runter bin sind vorbei


----------



## Blennie (13. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> enduro? da fahr ich mitm HT... ^^
> 
> also leute was nun?! Sonntag 900 oder 1000 STB? Ohne klamm? Von mir aus auch Buck...
> 
> ...



Also ich bin nun mal ultramutig und komm heute- also Samstag um 11 Uhr an den Parkplatz wo flachi geschrieben hat.. Turmdings...1
Aber bitte seid gnädig mit mir, ja?


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2013)

alles klar. bis nachher dann


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> neuen Bock einweihen.



was hast dir denn geholt?


----------



## HTWolfi (13. April 2013)

Welcher »Verlierer« hat sich da wieder am Steinbrüchlein herumgetrieben?! 
Habe eine rot eloxierte Kettenblattschraube (+ Mutter, + U-Scheibe) gefunden.
Hoffe bei ihm sind sonst keine Schrauben locker  

Wer eine vermisst oder jemanden kennt der eine vermisst, soll sich bei mir melden.
Bin aber dieses WE nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (13. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> was hast dir denn geholt?



Ein Canyon Torque FRX.


----------



## gimB (13. April 2013)

Jemand Lust auf Bikepark Osternohe morgen?


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2013)

Bikepark ist nichts für mich. 

Morgen früh jemand bei ner Runde STB dabei?


----------



## LesPaul (13. April 2013)

gimB schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Bikepark Osternohe morgen?



Ab etwa 11:00 Uhr bin ich morgen dort (schwarz-oranges Torque FRX). Vielleicht sieht man sich da?


----------



## gimB (13. April 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Ab etwa 11:00 Uhr bin ich morgen dort (schwarz-oranges Torque FRX). Vielleicht sieht man sich da?



Ja bestimmt. Silber/Oranges Trek scratch. 
Bis dann


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2013)

morgen = bestes wetter und nix geht zusammen!? 

Wer fährt definitiv von/bis?

(Osternohe wär scho interessant, aber gerade morgen wird da die hölle los sein...)
 @flachmaennchen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/59790-race-face-bashguard =D


----------



## kubikjch (13. April 2013)

Hi Steven 
Wir fahren morgen definitiv ab Vesio den 112er
Gruss die Lago Biker


----------



## chrissyk69 (13. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt was ausgemacht  kannst dich sicher gerne anschließen 
Zur toure kann ich dir nix sagen bin die ecke auch noch nicht gefahren kannst dich ja melden wenn du bock hast  11. 00h gehts los 

Gruß chrissy


----------



## S P (13. April 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (13. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> (Osternohe wär scho interessant, aber gerade morgen wird da die hölle los sein...)



glaub ich nicht  Heute wars zumindest sehr angenehm. 0 Wartezeiten...


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> morgen = bestes wetter und nix geht zusammen!?
> 
> Wer fährt definitiv von/bis?



STB von 9 bis 12


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> STB von 9 bis 12



Oooder du machst dein zeug früh und wir fahren nachmittag irgendwann mit paar mehr leuten?


----------



## Milan0 (14. April 2013)

Keine Chance. Ist keine Einzelarbeit,  leider! 
Sonst würde ich nicht um diese Uhrzeit fahren


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

Theoretisch isses mir wurst ob 9 oder später. Praktisch muss ich um 6 was erledigen. Dann müsst ich heim hetzen umziehen und nach nbg driven. Das ist zeitlich schon fast zu eng... 

Ich würd sagen ich freu mich auf dienstag abend..


----------



## matzescott (14. April 2013)

Osternohe war total überfüllt. Ham jedes mal ca 40 min am lift warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (14. April 2013)

Jupp, deswegen nur 4 Abfahrten... aber gut, bei dem wetter, Grip war super


----------



## Höfbert (14. April 2013)

Geht morgen was zammen? Dienstag soll's ja a weng mehr wollen haben.


----------



## Höfbert (14. April 2013)

Wolken. Sorry, scheiß wurschtfinger...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2013)

wollte morgen abend ne Runde Staldwald fahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. April 2013)

40min anstehen...........

Will hier nicht einer mein Soda FR, dann kann er sich dazustellen


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

Auf der strasse nach oben wars menschenleer ^^


----------



## pndrev (15. April 2013)

40 Minuten sind etwas übertrieben. Laut GPS 15-20 Minuten, aber damit war ja zu rechnen bei dem Wetter und mit so wenigen geöffneten Parks.


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2013)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?



Ich Orakel mal: flachmaennchen, topolino und LesPaul müssten fahren.

Ich zu 99% ^^


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. April 2013)

Jep. Gern auch wieder eher um noch was von der Sonne, so sie denn morgen überhaupt zu sehen ist abzukriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (15. April 2013)

Bin um 17 Uhr am TG, das Wetter muss ich ausnutzen.


----------



## Höfbert (15. April 2013)

Eher 17:30. Hab gerade auf die Uhr geschaut.


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2013)

@flachmaennchen

wann willst starten? Hätte auch nichts gegen bisschen früher...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. April 2013)

Wann wollt ihr fahren? Ich wäre auch dabei, schaffe es aber nicht vor 18 Uhr...


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. April 2013)

Ich hätte ansonsten auch ab 16.30 gekonnt aber eh wir dann alle ausschließen machen wir 18 Uhr, oder? STB buddeln und baggern, hab die letzten 3 Tage Kondi gebolzt mitm Panzer da wär mir was leichtes mit viel rumstehen ganz gelegen


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

eyyy!!! ne nachgeschmissene lyrik im bikemarkt!!!!!!

*EDIT* vor lauter aufregung übersehen das es nur ne R ist. Dann isse nimmer so preiswert...


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. April 2013)

Da fällt mir ein: Milan0 wir können uns ja auch schon eher treffen und am Parkplatz ein bisschen rumeiern. Was sagst so 17 Uhr dann haben wir schon nen Stündchen Zeit. 18 Uhr dann ne kleine Runde mit dem Rest.


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2013)

Bin dabei! machen wir 1700 am Parkplatz fest


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

ne kleine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. April 2013)

Perfekt! Dann schau ich, dass ich es schnellstmöglich schaffe! Kleine Runde mit rumstehen klingt gut....war Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag auch schon unterwegs!


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

A halbe stund ansteh in Onohe

Da bin ich ja dawal selber naufgfahrn und wieder druntn


Also am 112er hama net ansteh müssn..


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja dawal selber naufgfahrn und wieder druntn



bin ich zweima. ~3 km ~4XX hm


----------



## LesPaul (15. April 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. 18:00 Uhr find ich gut, kleine Runde (=Standardrunde?) ohne Höchstleistung auch.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. April 2013)

17.00 Check.


----------



## Höfbert (15. April 2013)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. April 2013)

wann nun:
17:00 am Parkplatz spielen
18:00 Tour Beginn
19:00 topolino allein im Wald ?


----------



## Höfbert (16. April 2013)

Ich bin einfach um 17 Uhr am stb und schau was geht.


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2013)

Wer kommt denn NICHT um 1700?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. April 2013)

Ich!


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2013)

hehe  topo?


----------



## microbat (16. April 2013)

Gegen 17:00 Uhr ist meine Schulung beendet...
...sodann fahre ich @ home, pflege meine Rituale (Tee-Schnecke ) und guck in´s IBC, 
ob ich gegen 19:00 Uhr zum Rudel-biken zum STB oder solo die Kalchi-Trails fahre.


----------



## S P (16. April 2013)

Selten so eine aufwendige Planung gesehen  ihr macht aber auch kompliziert 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LesPaul (16. April 2013)

Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr da, vielleicht auch 15 min später.


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. April 2013)

Mist alles heute. Zug von der Sattelstütze hat sich aufm Heimweg auch noch verabschiedet. Da muss ich nochmal basteln, diese Umlenkkacke geht einfach nicht richtig. Morgen wenns hell ist mal schauen, ob das Schaltauge auch einen mitgekriegt hat. Schaltwerksnachschub ist auf jeden Fall erstmal organisiert.


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2013)

Schöne Runde wars heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (16. April 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Mist alles heute. Zug von der Sattelstütze hat sich aufm Heimweg auch noch verabschiedet. Da muss ich nochmal basteln, diese Umlenkkacke geht einfach nicht richtig. Morgen wenns hell ist mal schauen, ob das Schaltauge auch einen mitgekriegt hat. Schaltwerksnachschub ist auf jeden Fall erstmal organisiert.



Mist- Da hab ich was verpasst heute!!!


----------



## microbat (16. April 2013)

@flachmaennchen
´nen XO - kurz - silber - 9fach 
purzelt noch im Keller rumm...


----------



## Höfbert (17. April 2013)

War fein gestern, auch wenn ich nur kurz dabei war. Ging' noch lange? 
Falls jemand Lust und Laune auf Trails verspÃ¼rt: ich werde am Freitag am Buck ne runde mit zwei auswÃ¤rtigen âguidenâ. Gegen halb fÃ¼nf am Eingang TG.


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> War fein gestern, auch wenn ich nur kurz dabei war. Ging' noch lange?



Beim Bier danach war es dann dunkel


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

War echt lustig!  Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich mich heute mal nach Kalchreuth hochkämpfen....falls jemand Interesse hat....?!?


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2013)

Heute fahre ich nicht. Morgen evtl wieder. Mein HR ist endlich wieder auf dem Weg zu mir!


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> War echt lustig!  Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich mich heute mal nach Kalchreuth hochkämpfen....falls jemand Interesse hat....?!?



Wann wolltest denn los? Startpunkt?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, zwichen 17:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr. Startpunkt Rathenauplatz - würde ja für dich auch passen?!?!


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Nimmst du a Lichtla mit? Würde dann das schnellere Bike mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Lichtla liegt immer im Rucksack! Denke aber nicht dass ich das nutzen will...bis 20:30 Uhr ist hell und bis dahin wollte ich wieder zurück sein! Bist dabei?


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen. Also ja.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Perfekt! Dann poste ich die genau Zeit noch, rechtzeitig natürlich!


----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

Heute ab Rathenauplatz nach Kalchreuth? Würde mich da anschließen.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

17:30 Uhr Abfahrt ab Rathenauplatz! Ok?


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Okay. Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

Wohin wollt ihr und nehmt ihr mich mit


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Nach Kalchreuth! Klar nehmen wir dich mit!!!!


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

armer mike *gg


----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

*rofl* @rebirth


----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

Wo am rathenauplatz? Wohne am Stadtpark


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Ich mach mir auch schon große große Sorgen!!! 
Treffen wir uns einfach vorm Rewe?!?


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Rewe geht klar. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

Rewe äußere Läufer Gasse ok


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Nettes Tempo heute 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2013)

Und da sagt er noch wir haben es gestern kompliziert gemacht. 

Aus Bike in die Ecke treten wurden dann heut dank einem echten Schmuckstück aus der Grabbelkiste im Keller doch noch 3 Stunden Spielen an der Veste:







War erstaunt, dass das 10 Jahre alte inverse Schaltwerk am aktuellen SLX Shifter überhaupt funktioniert 

Fand das damals schon kacke, hoffentlich ist mein neues SLX schnell da, schalte dauernd in die falsche Richtung aber ist ja maximal für ne Woche. Immerhin ist das Schaltauge heile geblieben, das wär fast teurer als das Schaltwerk selbst geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. April 2013)

Ja doch, das Tempo war ganz nett! Dank auch den Unbekannten der uns "gezogen" hat! 

@ Chris: Perfekt! Das ging ja schneller als gedacht!


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2013)

wie sieht's morgen abend aus? Würde mal ein Radl in's Auto packen und nach Feierabend ne Runde am Buck fahren gehen.


----------



## S P (17. April 2013)

Definiere "ein Radl" 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stressi25 (17. April 2013)

Jup, war tolle Runde. Besonders der matschige Teil


----------



## microbat (17. April 2013)

Buck wäre auch mein Plan...

und wo habt ihr heute noch Matsch gefunden? - da waren doch nur ein paar Pfützen zum drüber hüpfen


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

@topolino glaub nach der heutigen tour will der roland sein fanes "loswerden"


----------



## microbat (17. April 2013)

@_rebirth_ 
erstmal soll der Panzer wech 
und dann guck ich mal ob ich wieder drei Rad´l  brauche 
Mein Plan wäre: unter 14 Kg + max. 160 mm + 26" oder 27,5".


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2013)

Norco Range Killer B 
Hab auch von 5 auf 2 abgespeckt 
11,5kg stumpj und (noch)14,8kg Norco, die Laufräder mit über 2kg müssen als erstes weg.

Wenn genug Kleingeld kannste auch ein SC Bronsen nehmen. Sind wohl bald lieferbar. Die Carbonmodelle finde ich ziemlich geil.
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bronson-carbon/


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Definiere "ein Radl"



Habe mich eben für das Mega entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. April 2013)

genau - mega - liegt schon seit gestern im Kofferraum
und ja - SC Bronsen wäre "nett" 
die Wunschkonfiguration wäre mit über 8K aber unbezahlbar...


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @topolino glaub nach der heutigen tour will der roland sein fanes "loswerden"



Ne, es bekommt einen Stahlfederdämpfer und wird ein mal im Jahr im Bikepark gefahren.


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2013)

Cool!! Wenn ich in nbg wohnen würd würd ich mir statt dem N nen geilen DHler kaufen


----------



## microbat (18. April 2013)

heut´ Abend -> TG / Buck -> 19:00 Uhr am TG Eingang treffen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

ich peile so 17.30 oder 18.00 Uhr an, ich hab kein Licht dabei.


----------



## S P (18. April 2013)

@reo-fahrer: hättest zufällig den Kaiser dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

nö, der steht daheim.


----------



## S P (18. April 2013)

fu


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2013)

heute bin ich im Biergarten nach der Schule


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> fu



der wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nie auf dem Mega landen. Fahr jetzt ja schon wieder 2,2 MKII hinten, vorne einen 2,3er Baron und bin am überlegen, ob ich den Baron für den Sommer auch noch gegen einen MK oder was vergleichbares tausche (2,25 Ibex faltbar beispielsweise)


----------



## S P (18. April 2013)

Hätte gern die Griffigkeit des Kaisers mit dem "Der Baron" verglichen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

ich kann denn schon mal in's Auto legen, man sieht sich schon irgendwie mal wieder.


----------



## microbat (18. April 2013)

ich peile 19:00 an und habe Licht dabei


----------



## S P (18. April 2013)

Keiner bis 1800 Uhr da gewesen. Auf dem Rückweg von Brunn habe ich dann noch Topolino am TG getroffen.

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nie auf dem Mega landen. Fahr jetzt ja schon wieder 2,2 MKII hinten, vorne einen 2,3er Baron und bin am überlegen, ob ich den Baron für den Sommer auch noch gegen einen MK oder was vergleichbares tausche (2,25 Ibex faltbar beispielsweise)



Ibex fr 2.25 ist super finde ich. Tubeless hat er sich auch fahren lassen.
2.2MKII am Mega? Gut hier in der Gegend.....das Stumpj muss mit 2.2 und 2.4 MKII muss auch seit einiger Zeit für alles herhalten. 
Tubeless mit wenig Druck finde ich ihn allesdings etwas kippelig. Trotz 23mm Maulweite.

Hätte noch paar gute 2.5er Maxxis. EXO ST, EXO Maxxpro Minion F.
2.4er Ardent EXO und einen 2.4er HRII ST Drahtreifen.

Nur für den Fall  es will jemand einen


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2013)

naja, ich fahr hinten im Bereich 2bar, da ist nix kippelig 

Und zu den Maxxis: 2,5er FR ist zu dünn für den DHler und zu schwer für's Mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2013)

Ach was, bin mit den Maxxis auch auf den Arber und in den Alpen rumgefahren.
Mit dem Stumpj gings auch nicht leichter hoch, nur weniger spaßig runter. 

Was das Thema kipplig angeht, ich sprach auch vom 2.4er nicht vom 2.2er.
Aber auch mein 2.4 merkt man bereits auf der Flowcountry, dass er einiges weicher ist als der 2.4er Ardent. (gut auch über 200g leichter)


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ibex fr 2.25 ist super finde ich. Tubeless hat er sich auch fahren lassen.


 

Na da frag mal den @stroker nach dem Ibex
Hab am Lago dacht er hats fahren verlernt am ersten Tag


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. April 2013)

Vielleicht taugt er nicht für langsames Stolperbiken oder allgemein auf felsigem Untergrund. Kurven/Bremsgrip hier rund um Nbg ist wunderbar.
Aber ist es bei Stroker eigentlich nicht egal was für ein Rad oder Reifen er fährt?
Dachte der ist immer schneller oben oder unten als andere. Kann aber auch sein das ich ihn verwechsle.


----------



## hebolaco (20. April 2013)

@ MTBermLuS immer noch aktiv !  

Gruß


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. April 2013)

Logo, nur leider nicht mehr so fit wie "damals"
Fährst Du noch? Bist in Litzendorf dabei? Ich werde es mal wieder wagen.
40km werde ich schon irgendwie überleben und hoffentlich nicht letzter sein. Für Langstrecke reichts heuer nicht.


----------



## hebolaco (20. April 2013)

Hi, fahre noch und bin fit !  

Litzendorf fällt dieses Jahr aus.  Ne Alternative ist der Marathon in Markersbach am 26.5.


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. April 2013)

Mittelerde war heute etwas unspaßig. Kann aber auch an den Schwalbe Performance gelegen haben.....


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Mittelerde war heute etwas unspaßig. Kann aber auch an den Schwalbe Performance gelegen haben.....



Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal Mittelerde hab mir gerade den 2013er Vivid Metallfeder gekauft.


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. April 2013)

Also das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers war nicht mein Problem heute 
Hoffentlich gibts bald was supertackymäßiges in 27.5"
Vielleicht kauf ich doch nen Hans Dampf Evolution Super Gravity VertStar.
Mal sehen was der Trailstar kann wenn der neue LRS da ist. 
Die Hans Dampf Performance sind auf alle Fälle nur für trocknen Boden, das ist Fakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal Mittelerde hab mir gerade den 2013er Vivid Metallfeder gekauft.


 
Wie??? Mittelerde ist aber kein Bikepark



 @_MTBermLuS_ Ein´s der wichtigsten Gebote der MTBer...

*"Du sollst nicht mit Holzreifen rumfahren"*


----------



## Stressi25 (20. April 2013)

Morgen früh wer unterwegs?


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

morgen irgendwer irgendwas geplant?


----------



## microbat (20. April 2013)

Hi, ich werd´ morgen ab 11:00 Uhr ab K-reuth in Richtung T-lohe das übliche machen...


----------



## Höfbert (21. April 2013)

Irgendwer am Tg oder STB unterwegs?


----------



## Stressi25 (21. April 2013)

Werde so gegen 10:30 in Nbg am Stadtpark starten und ne gemütliche GA1 runde fahren Richtung kalchreuth und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (21. April 2013)

Na gut wird doch eher 11 Uhr , gerade auf die Uhr geschaut


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. April 2013)

Hat jemand Lust so gegen 17-18 Uhr eine Runde im Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein zu drehen?


----------



## rehhofer (21. April 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust so gegen 17-18 Uhr eine Runde im Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein zu drehen?



Fahre um 17 Uhr eine kleine Technorunde am Tiergarten und schau mal am  Parkplatz Löwensaal vorbei.


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie??? Mittelerde ist aber kein Bikepark



Geht ja nur um die vielen Wurzeln.


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Was geht am Dienstag? Wieder 17:00 STB?


----------



## Stressi25 (22. April 2013)

Fahre heute um 15 Uhr in Nbg am Stadtpark weg nach Haßfurt, immer am Kanal entlang. Ca 110km. 
Jemand Lust Komplett oder einen Teil mitzufahren?  Allerdings bleibe ich über Nacht in Hassfurt.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

Fährst du über trunstadt? Wenn ja wann?


----------



## Stressi25 (22. April 2013)

*ups* Gerde Deine Mail gelesen. Ja komme dran vorbei. Immer am Kanal entlang ab Nürnberg. Starte jetzt dann in den nächsten Minuten. In Trunstadt bin ich wahrscheinlich so in 2,5h


----------



## Stressi25 (22. April 2013)

@rebirth ich mach los. bin unterwegs aber auch erreichbar. schau ab und an rein ins forum. fahre immer am kanal entlang  Nürnberg-Bamberg-Hassfurth


----------



## S P (22. April 2013)

18Uhr TG, Aweng SchlüStellen übn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Heute leider keine Zeit. Aber morgen wieder STB ab ~17:00


----------



## LesPaul (22. April 2013)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt - und das soll es ja -, bin ich auch am STB dabei. 
So gegen 18:15 Uhr kann ich da sein.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

1800 fänd ich auch entspannter.


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2013)

Ok 18:15. Ich werde schon früher vor Ort sein


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. April 2013)

jau!


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

jau?


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. April 2013)

jau ich auch


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. April 2013)

Also wieder 18.15 Touranfang und vorher Spielen. Denke ich bin vor Ort. Bike ist seit heute wieder heile.


----------



## Mhomas (22. April 2013)

Da werde ich mich auch beteiligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (22. April 2013)

Wenn ich morgen Fit bin, schließe ich mich mit an


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. April 2013)

Ist morgen jemand eher Richtung Alte Veste unterwegs? Stbr ist mir zu weit nach der Arbeit. Schaff ich zeitlich nicht. Frühestens 1800 könnte ich dort sein.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. April 2013)

passt doch für den Tourenanfang


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. April 2013)

Was passt? Die ca. 25km Anfahrtsweg über Pegnitzgrund und Kanal zum Stbr? Mit dem Auto quäle ich mich nicht durch den Berufsverkehr.
btw: 1800 Veste meinte ich, stbr ne ganze Eck später. Komm vor 17:30 nicht aus dem Büro.


----------



## Mhomas (22. April 2013)

Alte Veste würde mir auch besser passen! 18Uhr passt auch.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto quäle ich mich nicht durch den Berufsverkehr.



stell dich net so an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (22. April 2013)

Sowas wie du würde ich unter der Woche mir nie geben, dann lieber nur Altenburg und Co abgeklappert. Eigentlich gibts doch genug um Bbg. Kein Stbr das ist klar, aber genug um Spass zu haben, zu Not fährste auf die Giechburg und nimmst den Stammberg noch mit. Gibt Kondi, hast paar schnelle Abfahrten.....
aber ist halt kein Schlüsselstellengeeier


----------



## microbat (23. April 2013)

18:15 schaff i nett - selbst wenn ich direkt von der Arbeit zum STB fahre 
und zwei Räder gehen nett in´s Auto - weil im Moment ´ne 650b Schleuder drin liegt,
die ich morgen (bzw. heute) wieder abgebe...

Viele Späße, bzw. evtl. treffen wir uns ja wieder am Trail (ich kurbel rauf - ihr runter)...


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. April 2013)

Schaffs heute Abend nicht zum STB. Werd auch nur ein bisschen an der Veste rumspringen. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann oben kurz. Und vielleicht bekomm ich ja dann auch noch Lust auf eine kleine tourähnliche Runde


----------



## Mhomas (23. April 2013)

Ich werde da sein. Bis später hoffentlich!


----------



## Höfbert (23. April 2013)

Ich mach es heute umgekehrt und fahr jetzt erst mal ein Stück Tour. Treff euch dann zum abschlussspielen am stb.


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2013)

Thomas veste oder stb? Net das der rest umsonst wartet.


----------



## Mhomas (23. April 2013)

Ich fahr an der Veste. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2013)

Passt scho


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2013)

Ich bin schon seit ner guten Stunde am Parkplatz...


----------



## softlurch (23. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit ner guten Stunde am Parkplatz...


Willst dann noch touren? Ich bin hoffentlich kurz nach 6 da - rumspielen würd mir vermutlich heute reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. April 2013)

Rumspieltour


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2013)

Schön wars!


----------



## softlurch (23. April 2013)

Wo wared er denn? Haben die ganze Zeit am Biergarten Ausschau gehalten, aber keiner kam ...


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2013)

Steve hatte am Ende noch nen Platten. Sind dann gleich heim, war schon dunkel


----------



## softlurch (23. April 2013)

So so, unser zerstörer wieder


----------



## Sauco (23. April 2013)

Hi zusammen bin seit heut auch Mitglied hier und wollt mal fragen wie es bei euch mit der Veste aussieht also die woche noch?

Lg Sauco


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2013)

@topolino ich hätt nen blauen spank spike in 777mm rumliegen  (leider warscheinlich zu schwer für dich)


----------



## microbat (24. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_topolino_ ich hätt nen blauen spank spike in 777mm rumliegen  (leider warscheinlich zu schwer für dich)


 
Hi rebirth,
wenn ich an ´nen Lenker denke, dann an Carbon und in leicht und 740 mm breit 
(breiter macht bei mir keinen Sinn, denn die Bäume sind immer so standhaft  ).


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. April 2013)

Geht morgen Abend was zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2013)

Evtl. TG Schlüsselstellen oder wieder STB Tour


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. April 2013)

Sauco schrieb:


> Hi zusammen bin seit heut auch Mitglied hier und wollt mal fragen wie es bei euch mit der Veste aussieht also die woche noch?



heute abend so ab 19.00Uhr.


----------



## Sauco (24. April 2013)

hey reo-fahrer heute klappt es leider nicht aber wenn du bzw. andere hier an die veste geht sagt bitte bescheid


----------



## S P (24. April 2013)

Werde heute das gestrige wiederholen.


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2013)

hmm vielleicht schaue ich doch heute auch noch vorbei...

Ab wann bist du vor Ort?


----------



## S P (24. April 2013)

So in etwa wie gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. April 2013)

> So in etwa wie gestern.


Das bedeutet? Wie? Wann? Wo?


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2013)

Werde es wahrscheinlich doch nicht schaffen heute. 
  @Mike 
~17:30 STB Parkplatz spielen denke ich


----------



## Stressi25 (25. April 2013)

Moin, werde heute um 16:30 Uhr am Stadtpark Nbg starten und ne gemütliche GA1 Runde an der Pegnitz entlang richtung Fürth fahren und dann weiter der Regnitz folgen nach Erlangen und als Schleife wider zurück zum Stadtpark. Zeit 2-3 h. Vll wer Lust?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2013)

@Milan0: schon entschieden? TG oder STB? Wann willst du los?


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

Denke STB. Kann heute aber nicht so früh... Zeitlich dachte ich so an 18:30 - 19:00


----------



## S P (25. April 2013)

Ich bin ab 18UHR am TG/LöSa


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

Wird das jetzt mode das jeder sein eigenes ding macht?


----------



## S P (25. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt mode das jeder sein eigenes ding macht?



Abwechselung ist alles. Mo/TG, DI/STB, MI/STB, dann sollte heute mal wieder TG folgen. Sonst wirds öde auf Dauer.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2013)

Klingt gut und 18:30 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr passt mir auch. Werde mich dann gegen 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz einfinden...
@S_P: Bist du heute auch dabei? Abfahrt ab Stresemannplatz oder kommt der Lada zum Einsatz?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2013)

Okay das hat sich wohl dann erledigt!   @rebirth: Was machst du heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

Hast recht


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hast recht



Wollt beim roland fahren, aber der drückt sich irgendwie


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

Von mir aus auch TG. Aber 18:00 schaffe ich nicht ganz


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. April 2013)

TG soll mir auch Recht sein...! 18:30 am Parkplatz Haupteingang?


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

@S P

18:30 bei dir auch noch ok?


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. April 2013)

Die Uhrzeit kling gut, wäre wohl auch dabei


----------



## Furzzzi (25. April 2013)

> Abwechselung ist alles. Mo/TG, DI/STB, MI/STB, dann sollte heute mal wieder TG folgen. Sonst wirds öde auf Dauer.


Mal ne blöde Frage... Wat is denn STB?!


----------



## User85319 (25. April 2013)

Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## microbat (25. April 2013)

STeinBrüchlein
Treffpunkt > Parplatz >  49.38922°N 11.11033°E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (25. April 2013)

TG: komme viiiel später...
...wahrscheinlich dann, wenn die ersten wieder einpacken.


----------



## Stressi25 (25. April 2013)

Morgen 18 Uhr ist es wieder soweit CM ist angesagt


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Höfbert (26. April 2013)

Jemand Lust auf ne trailrunde? bin ab 16 Uhr zu hause. TG oder stb ist mir egal.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2013)

Nee fahre heute ab 18 Uhr im Pulk durch Nürnberg


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. April 2013)

wo gehts los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2013)

18 Uhr Opernhaus


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2013)

Bin verhindert heute abend


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. April 2013)

dann hast du was verpasst!!! Es waren verdammt viele "Biker" :-D


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wollt beim roland fahren, aber der drückt sich irgendwie



Hatte nicht viel zeit bin eine CC Runde von 25 KM gefahren. Musste ja meinen neuen Stahlfederdämpfer probieren.


----------



## S P (27. April 2013)

Ich war heute mal im Offroadpark Langenaltheim


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich heute mal im Offroadpark Langenaltheim



Und? Wie wars. Sieht ganz schön steil aus!!


----------



## S P (27. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und? Wie wars. Sieht ganz schön steil aus!!



Blöd gschaut ham se. 95% V8 geblubber, und ich mit dem wohl kleinsten Motor am Start. 

Aber da wo ich hoch, durch oder runter wollte, gabs keine Problem mit dem Niva. 

Da fahr ich garantiert noch mal hin.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Blöd gschaut ham se. 95% V8 geblubber, und ich mit dem wohl kleinsten Motor am Start.
> 
> Aber da wo ich hoch, durch oder runter wollte, gabs keine Problem mit dem Niva.
> 
> Da fahr ich garantiert noch mal hin.



Der SUV ist nur so gut wie seine Reifen.
Hatte am Freitag auch ca. 3,5 to angehängt, auf einer schrägen Wiese. War dann so schräg das der Hänger leicht ins rutschen kam. Musste dann schon etwas schlucken als ich in den Rückspiegel sah. Aber dank R5 Motor und Winterreifen bekam ich die Fuhr Holz doch noch schön auf die Straße. 
Nur musste ich das 3 mal hintereinander machen.


----------



## S P (27. April 2013)

Ja, Schlappen sind wichtig - sieht man ja am Bike 
Der Reifen (Kumho KL71) taugt gut im Schlamm, losen Untergrund. Und auf der Straße ist er fast ganz leise.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ja, Schlappen sind wichtig - sieht man ja am Bike
> Der Reifen (Kumho KL71) taugt gut im Schlamm, losen Untergrund. Und auf der Straße ist er fast ganz leise.



Bei 190 auf der Autobahn würde man sicher denken die Russen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...190 auf der Autobahn....


 
Schafft der Niva nur wennst na ausn Fluchzeuch schmeißt

Aber im Gelände geht der scho gut
 @S P hast du eig. Sperren drin?


----------



## S P (27. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schafft der Niva nur wennst na ausn Fluchzeuch schmeißt



Schneller als 110-120km/h willst du gar nicht fahren. 



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Aber im Gelände geht der scho gut


 Jep 


Dampfsti schrieb:


> @S P hast du eig. Sperren drin?



Nur eine 50/50 Mitteldifferentialsperre. Habe bis jetzt nichts anderes gebraucht.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Schneller als 110-120km/h willst du gar nicht fahren.


 
Ich weiß



S P schrieb:


> Nur eine 50/50 Mitteldifferentialsperre. Habe bis jetzt nichts anderes gebraucht.


 

Ne hintere würd die Geländegängigkeit nochmals ziemlich verbessern
Aber wenn ma weng Fahren kann und weiß was des Auto kann dann geht's a ohne...
Zumindest bis zu nem gewissen Punkt


----------



## Stressi25 (28. April 2013)

Fahr so in ner Stunde am Stadtpark los auf ne kleine Ausdauerrunde am Kanal entlang Richtung Forchheim.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. April 2013)

nachdem CRC nach 2 Wochen die horizontalen Ausfallenden geliefert hat, ist das Radl endlich fertig:


----------



## S P (28. April 2013)

Nette Kiste  Hättest wenigstens die Pedale noch ausrichten können. 
Die Pike ist getravelt auf?


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Pike ist getravelt auf?



ca. 110mm.


----------



## OldSchool (28. April 2013)

Geiler CC Hobel!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2013)

Du hast ne Bremse vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. April 2013)

und die Schaltung


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. April 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geiler CC Hobel!!


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

geht heute abend was zusammen?


----------



## microbat (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> geht heute abend was zusammen?


 
fragte ich mich auch schon


----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2013)

Ich bin verhindert.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. April 2013)

Heute frei hat nicht zufällig jemand?
Ich wäre demnächst dann mal losgeeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

Wenn nix geht fahr ich hier weng rum.. * gähn* 
Wie siehts morgen bei euch aus?


----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2013)

Lernen lernen lernen...


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn nix geht fahr ich hier weng rum.. * gähn*
> Wie siehts morgen bei euch aus?



Ka Lust auf a fränkische Tour? 
Heute 15.30 Uhr Kalchi.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

ich hab erst um 15:00 aus.. wenn ich sowas um 12 weiß kann ich eher gehn :/


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich hab erst um 15:00 aus.. wenn ich sowas um 12 weiß kann ich eher gehn :/



Kalchi war heute super


----------



## WyRoz (30. April 2013)

morgen was in Nürnberg los?


----------



## Höfbert (30. April 2013)

Werde um 11 Uhr am TG auf ne Runde starten.


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2013)

Es lebt! Aber es sieht aus wie ein Schwein...

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Mai 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Werde um 11 Uhr am TG auf ne Runde starten.



Ich bin um 11:00 am Haupteingang.
Brauch aber eher eine entspannte Schonrunde, zumindest Konditionell.


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

Dacht kommst evtl zur behringersmühle um 10... Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dacht kommst evtl zur behringersmühle um 10... Schade



Ihr fahrt mir zu schnell! Hab gehört, der Roland ist fit wie Sau 
Hatte So./Mo. einen leichten Infekt, muss noch langsam tun.


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2013)

wolfi
 wir  fohren mit


----------



## WyRoz (1. Mai 2013)

Also TG 1100?


----------



## Höfbert (1. Mai 2013)

Fahr gleich los. Noch jemand aus der Südstadt?


----------



## WyRoz (1. Mai 2013)

Ja ich, komme jetzt vom Schweinauer Buck


----------



## WyRoz (1. Mai 2013)

Jungs, ich verspäte mich ein bisschen
Bin jetzt bei der Frankenstrasse


----------



## LesPaul (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe 2 neue, unbenutzte, originalverpackte Schwalbe Schläuche 26'' mit Autoventil günstig abzugeben.
Braucht die jemand?


----------



## R1Nico (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,Verkaufe einen Satz Shimano Saint M-810 Bremsen inkl. neuen ErsatzbelÃ¤ge.UngekÃ¼rzt./220,00â¬
Eine Thomson Elite SattelstÃ¼tze Schwarz 30,9x367./55,00â¬
Einen Felgensatz Funworks Atmosphere alloy x-light Scheibenbremsen mit einer XT-Kasette drauf./250,00â¬


----------



## OldSchool (1. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe 2 neue, unbenutzte, originalverpackte Schwalbe Schläuche 26'' mit Autoventil günstig abzugeben.
> Braucht die jemand?





R1Nico schrieb:


> Hallo,Verkaufe einen Satz Shimano Saint M-810 Bremsen inkl. neuen Ersatzbeläge.Ungekürzt./220,00
> Eine Thomson Elite Sattelstütze Schwarz 30,9x367./55,00
> Einen Felgensatz Funworks Atmosphere alloy x-light Scheibenbremsen mit einer XT-Kasette drauf./250,00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


>



Neuer Verkaufs Fred.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neuer Verkaufs Fred.



Danke


----------



## LesPaul (2. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Danke


 
Wo ist das Problem? Ich kann doch wohl mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand ein paar Schläuche brauchen kann? Und nein, der Bikemarkt ist wohl kaum eine Alternative. Lohnen sich rund 5,-  Porto für 2 Schläuche? Ich glaube nicht.

KFZ-Diskussionen scheinen hier ja auch keinen zu stören.


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Leider kann ich mit AV nix anfangen. Sonst hätt ich sie dir abgenommen.


----------



## WyRoz (2. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Ich kann doch wohl mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand ein paar Schläuche brauchen kann? Und nein, der Bikemarkt ist wohl kaum eine Alternative. Lohnen sich rund 5,-  Porto für 2 Schläuche? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> KFZ-Diskussionen scheinen hier ja auch keinen zu stören.



Jungs, da hat er schon recht... Auch wenn es nicht nur Schläuche sind, informiert man zuerst die Nachbarn


----------



## microbat (2. Mai 2013)

Thema Verkaufsangebot:
ist doch unter Freunden / Bekannten viel angenehmer zu fragen, wer was braucht
und bei nächster Gelegenheit IRL das Teil zu zeigen 
und ohne "gestelzter" Anzeige + aufwändigen Fotos + Rückfragen 
das Teil zu verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (2. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand heute Lust auf ne Runde STB (fahren, nicht nur spielen)? Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz - vorausgesetzt es fängt nicht noch an zu regnen.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin mal wieder am Lernen, lernen, lernen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (2. Mai 2013)

@LesPaul: Große große Lust aber leider keine Zeit! 
  @rebirth: Schicke Kiste!  Hat sich das Warten doch noch gelohnt...


----------



## WyRoz (2. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder am Lernen, lernen, lernen...



Ich auch -.- 

Wenn das Abi vorbei ist, bin ich wieder voll dabei.


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Lust auf ne Runde STB (fahren, nicht nur spielen)? Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz - vorausgesetzt es fängt nicht noch an zu regnen.



Werde vorbei schauen.


----------



## Höfbert (3. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr mal zum STB. Jemand da?


----------



## dertobel (3. Mai 2013)

@SP:
bin fleißig auf der Suche nach nem Stahlrahmen... ein Ragley wird´s wohl nicht, Stanton ist mir zu klein (18"), Transition wohl auch nicht..., das Shan gefällt mir http://www.production-privee.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=1321476 aber ich suche noch weiter --> http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/

@all:
ich fahr schon mal wieder mit  - konditionell wirds wohl erstmal übel... aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Wenn's klappt, nächste Woche...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## softlurch (3. Mai 2013)

Trafen sich 2 Schweine am Buck ...


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Trafen sich 2 Schweine am Buck ...



Sauber!


----------



## softlurch (3. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> @SP:
> bin fleißig auf der Suche nach nem Stahlrahmen... ein Ragley wird´s wohl nicht, ....



Überleg Dir's nochmal 

Solange es sie wieder gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (3. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Sauber!


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> [...] ein Ragley wird´s wohl nicht, Stanton ist mir zu klein (18")[...]



 wieso 18''? Und wer ist Stanton?


----------



## dertobel (3. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> wieso 18''? Und wer ist Stanton?


Ein Stanton gibt's nur in 16,5" und 18". Darf ich vorstellen? --> http://www.stantonbikes.com/content/slackline-853-available-now
habe grad was schönes entdeckt: http://www.pipedreamcycles.com/product/sirius-r853/


----------



## dertobel (3. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Überleg Dir's nochmal
> 
> Solange es sie wieder gibt ...



Hab schon fertig überlegt 
Die Lyrik steht schon in meinem Rücken und wartet...


----------



## dertobel (3. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Trafen sich 2 Schweine am Buck ...



Schweinerei! 
aber sehr schön!


----------



## Höfbert (3. Mai 2013)

Ihr wart am Buck? Hätte ich das geahnt... Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ihr wart am Buck? Hätte ich das geahnt... Was geht am Wochenende?



War ziemlich spontan. Morgen wird es wohl ziemlich feucht sein. Mal abwarten, was uns das Wetter morgen bringt.


----------



## softlurch (3. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> ... habe grad was schönes entdeckt: http://www.pipedreamcycles.com/product/sirius-r853/


Also wenn Du Dir schon solche Exoten zu solchen Preisen anschaust, dann könntest Du bestimmt auch mit (den dünnen röhrchen) eines on-one glücklich werden - vor allem deutlich günstiger und winkelgerechter zu dem, was hier bei uns so rumfährt


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2013)

Die Stahlversion gibt es derzeit nur als 18''. Der Ti 456 Evo Frame allerdings wäre auch in 20'' zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (3. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Stahlversion gibt es derzeit nur als 18''. Der Ti 456 Evo Frame allerdings wäre auch in 20'' zu haben.


Naja, wenn dann gleich richtig. Gabeln kann man ja dann günstig im bikemarkt bekommen


----------



## Höfbert (3. Mai 2013)

Geh morgen eh nur in der Stadt rollern. Am Sonntag dann evtl.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Hab schon fertig überlegt
> Die Lyrik steht schon in meinem Rücken und wartet...



Ich würde gern mal ein Cotic BFe live sehen. 
Der Basti wollte nicht auf mich hören, vielleicht bist du etwas aufgeschlossener


----------



## S P (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bereue nichts!  Aber die Wahl ist nicht einfach. Jeder Rahmen hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2013)

ich etwas, nämlich mein Schweinchen wieder verkauft zu haben.  damals


----------



## S P (4. Mai 2013)

Fluktuation hat nicht nur Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (4. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal ein Cotic BFe live sehen.
> Der Basti wollte nicht auf mich hören, vielleicht bist du etwas aufgeschlossener



Jeder ist wohl in gewisser Hinsicht beratungsresistent.  (hat der Basti bei mir auch schon diagnostiziert)
Das BFe habe ich schon in der engeren Auswahl... Die Entscheidung fällt wahrlich nicht leicht...


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

Verträgt dein rahmen nicht einfach ne längere gabel?


----------



## dertobel (4. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Dir schon solche Exoten zu solchen Preisen anschaust, dann könntest Du bestimmt auch mit (den dünnen röhrchen) eines on-one glücklich werden - vor allem deutlich günstiger und winkelgerechter zu dem, was hier bei uns so rumfährt


Möglicherweise...  eine finale Entscheidung habe ich noch nicht getroffen.


----------



## dertobel (4. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Verträgt dein rahmen nicht einfach ne längere gabel?


von 100mm auf 170mm bei nem XC Rahmen - ist mir zu heikel...
Glaube nicht, dass der das lange mitmachen würde.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





S P schrieb:


> Fluktuation hat nicht nur Vorteile.



speaking of......

die Teile am ragley sehen aus wie die der pitch


----------



## LesPaul (4. Mai 2013)

Kommt jemand morgen mit nach Osternohe? rebirth?


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2013)

wahrscheinlich bin ich dort


----------



## S P (4. Mai 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> die Teile am ragley sehen aus wie die der pitch



Stimmt. Der Pitch Rahmen braucht nach 3 Jahren fast täglicher Nutzung nun etwas Zuwendung. Gründliche Reinigung & Lagertausch usw.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Kommt jemand morgen mit nach Osternohe? rebirth?



na, war gestern erst und die Umbauten haben nicht so viel Vorfreude erzeugt, da unmittelbar nochmal hinzufahren


----------



## WyRoz (4. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Kommt jemand morgen mit nach Osternohe? rebirth?



Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Wie kommt ihr dorthin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Jeder ist wohl in gewisser Hinsicht beratungsresistent.  (hat der Basti bei mir auch schon diagnostiziert)



Was dabei herauskommt, wenn du nicht hören willst, kann man ja ganz gut an deinem jetzigen Bike erkennen. 
Mach einfach so sie du denkst


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade einige Teile des Antriebsstrangs am Bagger erneuert/getauscht.
Muss dann mal ausprobieren, ob alles rund läuft. Testfahrt um 14:30 am STB.


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gerade einige Teile des Antriebsstrangs am Bagger erneuert/getauscht.
> Muss dann mal ausprobieren, ob alles rund läuft. Testfahrt um 14:30 am STB.



was willst du fahren


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich geschmeidig, was gewünscht 
Nur vorne, nur hinten oder vorne und hinten.


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Da bin ich geschmeidig, was gewünscht
> Nur vorne, nur hinten oder vorne und hinten.



komme mit,  bin 14.30 am parke


----------



## dertobel (4. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was dabei herauskommt, wenn du nicht hören willst, kann man ja ganz gut an deinem jetzigen Bike erkennen.
> Mach einfach so sie du denkst



 es kann nur besser werden...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch für das Cotic


----------



## Höfbert (4. Mai 2013)

So die Herren, wie schaut's denn nun morgen aus? Werd a weng auf die blaue Nacht schaun und bin deswegen für morgen Mittag zu jedem Blödsinn zu haben.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für das Cotic



Mannnnn, müsst ihr hier solche Dinge diskutieren 
Jetzt wo ich mir gerade eingeredet habe 2 Räder seien genug.

Interessieren würds mich wie sich das Big Wig mit langer Gabel so im technischen verhält. Gibts nur wieder keine supertackymäßigen Schuhe für.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

@dertobel was hast eigentlich mit dem neuen rad vor?


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Wie kommt ihr dorthin?



Gegen 11:30 Uhr  yt tues2010 und Canyon frx2013


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2013)

@HTWolfi: Bin heute doch mit der L'bacher Krabbelgruppe unterwegs.


----------



## WyRoz (5. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Gegen 11:30 Uhr  yt tues2010 und Canyon frx2013



YT treffen heute


----------



## dertobel (5. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_dertobel_ was hast eigentlich mit dem neuen rad vor?


Fahren 
aber bis es soweit ist, dauerts noch a weng...


----------



## dertobel (5. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für das Cotic


Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (5. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> na, war gestern erst und die Umbauten haben nicht so viel Vorfreude erzeugt, da unmittelbar nochmal hinzufahren



Tja, nachdem ich heute da war, muss ich dir zustimmen. Der Umbau im oberen Teil ist echt nicht so gelungen.
Schade, dass der Sprung weg ist. Anlieger gibts im unteren Teil genug...


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2013)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Tja, nachdem ich heute da war, muss ich dir zustimmen. Der Umbau im oberen Teil ist echt nicht so gelungen.
> Schade, dass der Sprung weg ist. Anlieger gibts im unteren Teil genug...



ich war heute leider doch nochmal da. Hat sich insofern gelohnt, weil am Freitag nur die ersten drei Kurven da waren, der Drop noch stand etc. und erst jetzt das ganze Ausmaß der Umbauten sichtbar ist. Das einzige schnelle Stück auf der Freeride durch ein halbes Dutzend nicht zusammenpassender Brechsand-Anlieger ersetzt. Aktuell ist die Blue-Line deutlich anspruchsvoller zu fahren als die Freeride oben...


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

jaa.... vllt sind se ja noch nicht fertig.. hoffe den letzten neuen Anlieger überdenken se nochmal, da bekommt man n bissel Speed und plötzlich macht der einfach zu.. wäre schön, wenn der früher aufmacht damit man doch n bissel schneller werden kann ..


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Mai 2013)

welchen Drop hams denn weggebuddeld???

den ersten ganz oben auf der Freeride??
hoffentlich net den großen, links in die Spielwiese rein


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2013)

ja den Ersten auf der Freeride... das "Mauergap"


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> ja den Ersten auf der Freeride... das "Mauergap"









das da? fuhr doch eh kein mensch


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2013)

sorry nee den nicht .. den da






das andere Trum steht noch


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Mai 2013)

Morgen Trails am Buck rumstolpern mit eingestreuten Floweinlagen bergab so ab 17 Uhr?
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Mai 2013)

Klingt gut allerdings werde ich 17 Uhr nicht schaffen...18:15 Uhr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2013)

Ich pack auch mal ein Rad ein und komme vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2013)

1700 schon?


----------



## Mhomas (7. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

dito.

sonst noch wer?
 @chrissyk69 gibts dich noch?


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich dachte "am Buck rumstolpern" war gestern (also Di.)
- denn da war ich dort (gegen 20:30...)

Bis 17:00 Uhr schaffe ich es nicht. Entweder ich komme gegen 18:00 Uhr oder ich fahre das übliche (zwischen Ka + Te) - ich melde mich nochmal.

cíao


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. Mai 2013)

Morgeeen, 

Na klar gibt's mich noch unkraut vergeht doch nicht.
Werde morgen zwischen kalchreut und tennenlohe unterwegs sein 
Allerdings wir das ne spazierfahrt hab meine grosse dabei die ist 
Auch schon infiziert  jihhhhaaaaaa


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2013)

wie sieht's jetzt mit der Zeit heute am Buck aus? 17.00 Uhr wird wahrscheinlich auch knapp bei mir, 17.30 klappt auf alle Fälle (und später natürlich auch).


----------



## Milan0 (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich Zeit finde wäre ich dabei. Mir ist später auch lieber


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

Mir auch...


----------



## Höfbert (8. Mai 2013)

Wäre dabei. Bei mir ist es umgekehrt: eher früher als später, will noch a weng in die Sonne. Aber ich kann auch schon vorarbeiten und treff euch dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

also was nun? Wann treff mer uns?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin um 18:15 Uhr am Haupteingang TG...


----------



## Höfbert (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ab 17 Uhr in der Gegend.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

@_Milan0_ wie siehts bei dir aus?

*EDIT* Bin um 18:15 vor ort. 17:00 schaff ich nimmer.


----------



## Höfbert (8. Mai 2013)

Ich warte dann zwischen 18:15 und 18:30 oben auf euch. Greetz


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2013)

schlag am Buck gegen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

Steh bei erlangen im stau....


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Steh bei erlangen im stau....


 
is´ nicht so prickelnd - aber ich mach mich jetzt auch auf die Socken und somit sind wir schon mal zu zweit unterwegs, falls wir den Rest nicht finden....


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Mai 2013)

Den geduldigen Rest haben wir am Ende 19.00 Uhr immer noch wartend vorgefunden. Als ich aufm Heimweg war wusst ich auch warum, da ging ja garnichts schon allein von der Autobahn zum TG...
Hoffentlich musste jetzt am Ende niemand allein fahren.


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2013)

war auf´m Weg nach Eltersdorf um zu hören, dass die A3 in alle Richtungen dicht ist 
- also zur Südwesttangente gefahren um dort im Stau zu stehen...

kurz nach 19:00 schnaufte ich zum Löwensaal auf der Straße rauf 
um hinter mir den überdrehenden Motor - malmende Reifen wahrzunehmen.... 
ohne mich umzudrehen wußte ich, dass ist Steven und er hasste gerade seine Karre 
und den restlichen Straßenverkehr...

wir hatten zu zweit ´ne schöne Runde und trafen dann noch das Rudel 
um gemeinsam - die Mücken abwehrend - zu radeln....

schee war´s


----------



## OldSchool (8. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ..
> - die Mücken abwehrend - zu radeln....



Ihr ward so langsam das ihr Probleme mit dem Mücken hattet.


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

ne. die mücken waren so schnell.. ^^


----------



## HappyGhost (9. Mai 2013)

vielleicht habt ihr zu viel Pausen gemacht? ^^ So ist es mir heut gegangen kaum hab ich mal angehalten, um auf´s GPS zu schauen wahren die Sauger auch schon da.


----------



## microbat (9. Mai 2013)

ne ne zu zweit wahren wir flott unterwegs...


----------



## lowfat (10. Mai 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das da? fuhr doch eh kein mensch


hmmm, zumindest ich werde den drop vermissen


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> hmmm, zumindest ich werde den drop vermissen



zumindest am Sonntag stand der noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (10. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> hmmm, zumindest ich werde den drop vermissen



besser lesen mein jung 
ich hab hab´s auch falsch verstanden. das mauergap ist weg:





du darfst dich also weiter austoben


----------



## Höfbert (11. Mai 2013)

Ich däd am Sonntag Nachmittag a weng. Wie schaut's da aus?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei! Wie? Wo? Was?


----------



## Höfbert (11. Mai 2013)

Hab meine Eltern noch bis morgen mittag hier, deswegen so früher Nachmittag. Gegen 13 Uhr? Bei gutem Wetter könnt ma mal Richtung Kalchi, ansonsten schnelle Buckrunde?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Mai 2013)

Vor 13 Uhr werde ich es auch nicht schaffen. Schnelle Buckrunde klingt gut, Kalchi wäre aber natürlich okay! Du musst so oder so guiden!


----------



## Höfbert (11. Mai 2013)

Dann lass doch um 14 Uhr am Buck kreisen. Ein paar trails und am Schluss noch a weng spielen oder so.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Mai 2013)

14 Uhr geht klar! Bis morgen...


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub wir checken mal kurzfristig das Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Einverstanden! Regenrader schaut nicht allzu vielversprechend aus...


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

Was macht das wetter? 

(Test: @simatt benachrichtigung bekommen?)


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Dichter und beständiger Regen!


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

Sauber! Wie siehts am mittwoch aus? Wetter soll da top sein.


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Ab drei könnten wir Glück haben...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Jepp! Mittwoch klingt gut...ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Ja ich denke auch wir probieren es einfach später nochmal....schauen wir mal wie es gegen halb drei aussieht!


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Sieht schon besser aus. Von mir aus können wir dann starten.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Also in der Nordstadt hängt noch immer eine riesige Regenwolke aber besser wird es wohl nicht werden....ich pack zam und fahr dann hoch. Bin circa 10 nach 2 am Haupteingang TG!


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

14:30 Haupteingang?


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Sorry, 14:10 schaff ich net ganz.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin da...


----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Ich geb Gas...


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Mai 2013)

Mittwoch ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Mai 2013)

Wieso nicht Dienstag?

Heute bewege ich mich nicht aus dem Haus...


----------



## simatt (12. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was macht das wetter?
> 
> (Test: @_simatt_ benachrichtigung bekommen?)




Scheiß Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (12. Mai 2013)

Aber schee wars!!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. Mai 2013)

War richtig gut heute!


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

@Milan0 mittwoch solls um die 24 grad haben, von mir aus auch dienstag.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin am Mittwoch bis Abends in der Schule. Werde am Dienstag meine Runde aber drehen...


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2013)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> dauerts noch gscheid lang, bis ich mich mal mitfahren trau.



jetzt hattest fast nen jahr zeit, wie siehts mittlerweile aus? 

Wer hatt denn wann zeit/lust zu fahren?


----------



## Höfbert (13. Mai 2013)

Mittwoch klappt aller Voraussicht nach.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Mittwoch klappt aller Voraussicht nach.



...bei mir nicht. ich fahre morgen Abend


----------



## Mike_Cremer (13. Mai 2013)

Da ich Donnerstag keine Zeit habe, wäre ich - falls es meine Beine mitmachen - Dienstag und Mittwoch dabei..


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> jetzt hattest fast nen jahr zeit, wie siehts mittlerweile aus?


Net viel besser...
Außerdem sind wir aus Nürnberg weggezogen. Wird also nix mehr mit uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe am Mittwoch auch Zeit.


----------



## microbat (13. Mai 2013)

@_Milan0_ - wann + wo? 
@_rebirth_ - hast du dir das Zitat der Pamela (von vor einen Jahr) auf Termin gelegt


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Mai 2013)

@Milan0 Würde Dienstag mitfahren, allerdings müsste ich paar Kilometer machen für die Conti. Hätte aber nichts gegen nen flowigen CC


----------



## impossible2lose (13. Mai 2013)

Hey, 
ich schmeiß hier auch mal rein ;-) 
ich fahr ein AM/CC und hätte morgen ab 17 Uhr oder den GANZEN MITTWOCH Zeit!! 
Ich bin einfach offen für alles & auf der Suche nach Trails und netten Bekanntschaften. 
ich wohne nämlich noch nicht so lange in Nürnberg (Langwasser Süd) 


LG i2l


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2013)

Also was is nun morgen? Warum wirds immer eher? 1900 fand ich optimal...


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Mai 2013)

Jo dann mal Willkommen in Nürnberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also was is nun morgen? Warum wirds immer eher? 1900 fand ich optimal...


 
19:00 Uhr ist für relativ stressfrei zu schaffen - vorher eher nicht.
War auch ein Grund sich "Flackscheinwerfer" anzuschaffen....
cíao


----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

19 Uhr ist auch ok. 
Wie lange wollt ihr fahren? 
Wo trefft ihr euch? 

PS : Ich hab 2 Not LEDs dran, also kleb ich dann wohl eher hinter deinen Flacks ;-)


----------



## Dorsdn (14. Mai 2013)

Fürth - Alte Veste - fährt heute Abend ab 18:00 jemand eine Bewegungsrunde?
 Würde mich gerne anschliessen - ich fahre aber so, wie es viele als "gemütlich" beschreiben würden. 
 (Auch wenn es für mich nicht so gemütlich ist - kann einfach nicht schneller.)


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

impossible2lose schrieb:


> 19 Uhr ist auch ok.
> Wie lange wollt ihr fahren?
> Wo trefft ihr euch?
> 
> PS : Ich hab 2 Not LEDs dran, also kleb ich dann wohl eher hinter deinen Flacks ;-)



19 Uhr ist auch unsere Standardzeit. Ich bin deswegen auch dafür. Wer will kann sich ja schon vorher zum spielen am Parkplatz treffen...

Wegen Scheinwerfer ich nehme eine zweite mit, falls der Rückweg dann dunkel werden sollte


----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

Also wo genau ist jetzt um 19 Uhr Treffpunkt?  (hab das jetzt hier leider nicht mehr finden können)


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

hier

49.389406,11.110171

ich fahre um 18:30 die Münchner stadtauswärts


----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

Also Okei dann warte ich am Parkplatz um 19 Uhr und hoffe ich finde euch dann


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2013)

Du brauchst nur dem Gestank nach Insektenabwährmitteln zu folgen. Aktuell darf man keine Minute irgendwo im Wald stehen bleiben, ohne von einer Armada Stechmücken zerfleischt zu werden.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

Da sagst was. Muss ich mir noch eins besorgen.

Bist du heute auch dabei?


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Mai 2013)

Also STB heute sagt ihr? Dann schaun wir mal. Kommt schon einer eher zum Spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

@ flachmaenchen :ich bin vielleicht dreiviertel schon da wenn ich hinras :-D 
d was mir mehr Gedanken macht sind die Zwecken


----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2013)

Zwecken = Zecken ?
- die erwischen uns doch nicht, viel zu langsam 
...die Mugg´n san aber scho ätzn´d.


----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

Ja sorry schreib vom Handy aus... Zecken. 
Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Helm?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

Was für eine Frage! Ohne darfst nicht mit!


----------



## impossible2lose (14. Mai 2013)

ja gut...Ich hab nämlich nen "Downhill" und nicht dass ich dann voll übertrieben ankomme :-D 
Safety first - schon wichtig ;-)


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Mai 2013)

Damit wirds mir auf Dauer allerdings fast zu warm werden aber noch ists ja nicht soooo heiß. Den dicken setz ich nur im Park auf, fürs tägliche Wald und Wiesen rumeiern reicht der CC Helm. Aber ganz ohne wär glaub ich bei jedem von uns schon mindestens einmal böse ausegangen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Mai 2013)

will jemand Treppen fahren üben? 

[yt= ]-F-A34wUp9E#![/yt]


----------



## Mike_Cremer (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. 
  @Milan0: 18:30 Uhr an der Bank?


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Mai 2013)

Bei mir werds heut nix mit STB...

Wenn na net immer wenn ma Biken geh will, nuch irgendwer ogschissn kummat der ganz schnell wos braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> will jemand Treppen fahren üben?



Und dafür braucht man einen DH mit DB?


----------



## Höfbert (14. Mai 2013)

Gehn etz alle heut? Ist morgen überhaupt noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LesPaul (14. Mai 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Gehn etz alle heut? Ist morgen überhaupt noch jemand dabei?



Ja, ich...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Und dafür braucht man einen DH mit DB?



Schöner wie mit dem HT ist es aber allerweil.


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöner wie mit dem HT ist es aber allerweil.


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2013)

woar a subber rundn heud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön war es heute! Trotz Match gut fahrbar


----------



## impossible2lose (15. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal bedanken für die nette Aufnahme in die Runde. Obwohl ich neu auf dem Gebiet war habt ihr mich unterstützt und mir gute Tipps geben können - Ich konnte auf jeden Fall einiges Lernen und mal erleben  
Ihr seit eine coole Truppe gewesen & ich schließe mich gerne wieder an!

Goud... dann lass ich mal noch ein paar Grüße da!

--- AN DIE ANDEREN IM FORUM; WANN WOLLT IHR MORGEN FAHREN? ---


----------



## Höfbert (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn "morgen" Mittwoch heißt, dann würde ich gegen halb fünf Richtung STB raustreten. Vorausgesetzt die Erkältung, die sich gerade anmeldet bricht nicht durch...


----------



## LesPaul (15. Mai 2013)

Ich kann frühestens um 18:00 Uhr, eher 18:30, und würde dann ne Runde am STB drehen.


----------



## Höfbert (15. Mai 2013)

Wie befürchtet muss ich heute verzichten.


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/169913-continental-mountain-king-ii-2-4
 @impossible2lose der wär mal ein guter anfang


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Ist aber nicht der BlackChilli


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2013)

Is doch wurschd. Besser als der Rapid Bob oder Rob? ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Hätte ja noch einen 2.3er Baron BC ;-)


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2013)

@Milan0   was soll´n der kosten

und

hätte noch verschiedene RQ in UST mit und ohne BC in 2.2 oder 2.4 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Habe ihn schon impossible angeboten... 

Wenn es heute trocken bleibt bin ich unterwegs. 
Wie schaut es morgen aus? Wetter soll ja doch trocken sein


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen würde ich auch gerne fahren, allerdings habe ich nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit....


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Von mir aus auch Vormittags. Wo und wann?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2013)

Wegen mir können wir gerne ab 10:00 Uhr los...! Buck? 

Ach und PS: ich habe noch zwei Nobby Nic (2.4) auf Lager!


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2013)

...jeder hat irgendeine "Leiche" im Keller.


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2013)

Ja, vor allem Schw..., die keiner mehr will.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2013)

Ja Ja...Message ist angekommen!


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Wegen mir können wir gerne ab 10:00 Uhr los...! Buck?
> 
> Ach und PS: ich habe noch zwei Nobby Nic (2.4) auf Lager!



10 wäre ok. Buck kenne ich mich nicht gut aus, du?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2013)

Nicht wirklich...! Dann doch besser Stb? 10 Uhr an der Bank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2013)

10 an der Bank. Runde STB mit Spieleinlagen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Mai 2013)

Geht klar...


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2013)

War sehr schön heute morgen. Ein Reini-Montale war auch dabei. Zum Glück alles heile nur meine Banane hat nicht überlebt ;-) 

War danach noch 3h am Parkplatz spielen, kam aber nur noch der Lurchi vorbei, von den üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Mai 2013)

Sag auf jeden Fall sehr spektakulär aus! 

Wenn du noch 3h spielen warst, gibt es außer der Banane keine dauerhaften Schäden?


----------



## softlurch (18. Mai 2013)

Nach einer meinerseits eher bescheidenen Runde heute, hat die Horde Fahrtechnik-übender am Parkplatz mein Ego wieder etwas aufgebaut


----------



## softlurch (18. Mai 2013)

Werde morgen gegen halb 11 wieder am STB sein. evtl Runde oder spielen oder beides - mal sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2013)

Mal schauen wie es morgen schmerzt. Evtl bin ich dann morgen auch wieder dabei


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> meine Banane hat nicht überlebt



weiß es deine freundin schon?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2013)

Der darf ich das nicht erzählen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was ist mit dir morgen?


----------



## moxrox (18. Mai 2013)

Servus, 

ich suche ein paar gute Touren mit viel Höhenmeter, was könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Die fränkische Schweiz bietet sich an, allerdings wohne ich im Südwesten nahe Nürnberg und brauche schon mal fast 40km bis kurz hinter Burgthann wo die ersten "Berge" anfangen. Somit werde ich nicht so oft extra mit dem Auto längere Strecken zurücklegen, wobei ich das natürlich auch noch machen werde um mehr HM zu trainieren und dort vor Ort längere Touren zu unternehmen.

Im Westen kenne ich  die Hügel südlich von Dietenhofen, da gibts ein paar knackige Anstiege z.B. Forst (nähe Flughafen Ansbach-Petersdorf) welche man in Touren einbinden kann (allerdings bin ich hier Strasse gefahren).

Ich würde mich über jeden Hinweis freuen =)

Danke Euch


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir morgen?



Ich hab erst dienstag wieder geplant. Wobei das wetter ja zum kotzen werden soll...


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> viel Höhenmeter



falscher thread


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Werde morgen gegen halb 11 wieder am STB sein. evtl Runde oder spielen oder beides - mal sehen ...



Werd mal vorbei schauen. Aber mit der Reifenkombi erspare ich mir das "durch die Stadt rollern"


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2013)

Hast jetzt hinten auch den der Baron drauf? 
Ich würde auch vorbei schauen, halb elf schaffe ich aber nicht. Bleibt ihr am Anfang am Parkplatz?


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird s auch später. Wahrscheinlich 11. Also bis dann, irgendwo in Parkplatznähe ...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2013)

Super Runde. Bin trocken heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (20. Mai 2013)

@moxrox ich lege meine Touren zurzeit auf den Moritzberg. Sind zwar nicht die über HM aber als Feierabendrunde Ideal für das Alp X Training


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Mai 2013)

stellt sich heute jemand dem kalten Wind da draußen?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich war jetzt die letzten beiden Tage auf dem Rad. Werde heute evlt eine 50ccm Tour machen...


----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> stellt sich heute jemand dem kalten Wind da draußen?


 

Regenradar lässt erahnen, dass es trocken bleibt.
Wetterbericht meint das Gleiche, bei 16 bis 13° C.
Mein Thermometer meint 21° C.
Wind 17 in Böen 35 km/h (zum Abend abnehmend).

= optimales Wetter zum radeln bzw. meine Betriebstemperatur


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2013)

Bin ab 16 Uhr im STB a weng Stelln üben.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bin ab 16 Uhr im STB a weng Stelln üben.



Verlockend, vielleicht sieht man sich dann


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2013)

Prost


----------



## softlurch (20. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Prost


was für ein prachtvolles Stillleben


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2013)

scho wieder biergarden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> was für ein prachtvolles Stillleben


Wie wars am Gardasee?


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> scho wieder biergarden



Ja leider.  War aber schee


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ja leider.  War aber schee



hats gepisst, wollt eigentlich vorbei kommen, aber regenradar sagte 1700 uhr pisse


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2013)

Nee, war alles super. Hat mal ganz kurz etwas getropft, dann wars Wetter super. Wärst mal lieber vorbei gekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nee, war alles super. Hat mal ganz kurz etwas getropft, dann wars Wetter super. Wärst mal lieber vorbei gekommen.



Was hat getropft dein Bier?


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was hat getropft dein Bier?



Das auch - aber net lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das auch - aber net lange.


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2013)

Was geht heute abend? So 1800-1830 rum?! Jemand böcke was zu machen? 
(ich brauch ma wieder anständigen boden...)


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was geht heute abend? So 1800-1830 rum?! Jemand böcke was zu machen?
> (ich brauch ma wieder anständigen boden...)



Leider nein bin krankheitsbedingt verhindert.


----------



## microbat (21. Mai 2013)

Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben  
- also würde ich mich wieder hinter T.lohe herumtreiben 
(dort hat es "anständige Böden").

Falls was am STB zusammen geht eben dort 
(heute ist ja Dienstag...).

Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme heute Nachmittag den Bus wieder aus der Werkstatt
(Computer mit Rädern und sporadisch zickenden Turbo  )

Egal wo - vor 19:00 bin ich nicht dort und ohne Kfz. reicht es nur für den Stadtwald.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2013)

Abends STB oder TG. Bin dabei


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2013)

Ja mir is wurst wo und wann. Bei 1900 muss ich halt nachher meine funzel laden


----------



## WyRoz (21. Mai 2013)

Ansage: STB 1900
:thumbup:


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2013)

wie siehts aus? ich bin für stb. da ists vielleicht net ganz so schmierig, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2013)

19 Uhr STB geht klar. Ich bin ab 18 Uhr dann schon da zum spielen


----------



## microbat (21. Mai 2013)

Karren funzt (derzeit) = 19:00 STB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prellmuggn (21. Mai 2013)

Hey Milano hast meine Nachricht bekommen?


----------



## dertobel (21. Mai 2013)

Für jene, mit den ganz dicken Beinen: http://vimeo.com/65910546# 
104 Zähne!
http://vimeo.com/65910546#


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2013)

Prellmuggn schrieb:


> Hey Milano hast meine Nachricht bekommen?



Ja, nur bin ich hier fast immer per Smartphone drin, da zeigt es mir keine Profilnachrichten an 

Klar war ich wieder auf dem Rad.


----------



## ventizm (22. Mai 2013)

gibt´s hier ein, zwei leute die lust haben, einen raucher mit relativ mieser kondition mitzuschleppen? am liebsten natürlich jemand, der selbst nicht so die maschine ist...

...hab leider das problem, dass mein kumpel mit dem ich bislang gefahren bin, plötzlich andere prioritäten hat. anfangs hab ich das alleine fahren ja noch genossen, aber nach einem 3/4 jahr wird´s ein bisschen langweilig.


----------



## neural-brain (22. Mai 2013)

wo kommste denn her, bzw wo fährst du denn so?


----------



## ventizm (22. Mai 2013)

komm aus nürnberg und fahr die üblichen sachen hier. veste, tiergarten, moritzberg, anton leidinger weg und so was. will mir demnächst mal die gegend um kalchreuth ansehen.


----------



## rebirth (22. Mai 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> mit relativ mieser kondition



klingt gut  normal ist dienstag "immer" was los, es sei denn es regnet hunde und katzen.. Warst schonmal am stb?


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Mai 2013)

[/url][/IMG]
Darf man so auch noch mitfahren? ^^


----------



## rebirth (22. Mai 2013)

kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neural-brain (22. Mai 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> komm aus nürnberg und fahr die üblichen sachen hier. veste, tiergarten, moritzberg, anton leidinger weg und so was. will mir demnächst mal die gegend um kalchreuth ansehen.




Veste bzw stadwald fahren wir auch...


----------



## microbat (22. Mai 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Darf man so auch noch mitfahren? ^^


 

na klar  - Hauptsache du hast ´nen Helm auf.


----------



## microbat (22. Mai 2013)

@ventizm
Donnerstag´s  ist meistens Tiergarten und
Dienstag´s Steinbrüchlein angesagt...
...einfach diesen Thread folgen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Mai 2013)

Wir könnten ja zur Abwechselung mal etwas Autobahn fahren?! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal habe ich meine Schuhe sicherlich wieder gewechselt ;-)


----------



## ventizm (23. Mai 2013)

@rebirth: stb = steinbrüchlein? hab das hier schon öfters gelesen, aber hab keine ahnung wo das ist. vermutlich war ich sogar schon dort und weiß es nur nicht.  wie viele leute seid ihr denn so im schnitt, an den beiden genannten tagen?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. Mai 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2013)

@ventizm kA, vielleicht 4?!
 @Mike_Cremer meinst das wetter rockt?


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2013)

@rebirth

Bin zwar nicht der Mike - aber das Wetter bockt und rockt nicht...  

Für heut´ Abend ist zwar kein Schneefall aber Regen angesagt 
- falls s nicht zu ecklig ist, fahr ich vermtl. ab 19:30 im Fü-Stadtwald eine kleine Hausrunde.

Falls du heut´ unbedingt fahren wolltest, könnt´ ich auch zwischen 19:00 und 19:30 am Parkplatz in Tennenlohe sein.

cíao


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. Mai 2013)

Topo hat Recht, Wetter schaut wirklich nicht allzu vielversprechend aus! Mal sehen wie es so gegen 17 Uhr aussieht...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. Mai 2013)

Wetterbericht und vor allem Regenrader sehen nicht gerade vielversprechend aus.....!


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2013)

i´ würd´ mal sag´n: ab 19:00 "Welt unter gang" (blubber)


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2013)

@topolino schon ok, darf ja jeder antworten  ...ich durfte heute rasenmähen usw. Auch mal was neues für mich, im regen....


----------



## Prellmuggn (23. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter sah ja super aus als in aus der Arbeit raus bin. Bis ich zu Hause war hat es zugezogen

@ Milano. Kannst mir mal deine Mailadresse schicken? Dann können wir uns mal zuzsammen schreiben


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2013)

Wirds wieder Herbst? Um 1800 schon so finster im Fü Stadtwald das man fast Licht gebraucht hätte.........
ein paar Tropfen von oben hab ich zwischendurch immer abgekommen, wurde aber nicht mehr.
Der Boden war komisch , hat einen "festgehalten".......getreten hats sich zumindest so


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2013)

Reini was hastn da am laufen?


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2013)

Blubber Wetter verspätete sich zwar um eine Stunde auf 20:00 Uhr und findet vorallem bei Ulm statt, aber das was gerade vor´m  Haus abgeht hat wenig mit Vorsommer zu tun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (24. Mai 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Der Boden war komisch , hat einen "festgehalten".......getreten hats sich zumindest so


  ich dachte anfangs das ich ´nen platten hab.

ich bin ja echt keiner der oft übers wetter jammert, aber  langsam wird´s nervig. hab auch kein problem damit, zu fahren wenn es matschig ist und regnet/schneit. da ich aber seit ´ner gefühlten ewigkeit so gut wie ausschließlich bei mistwetter fahr, wären so ein paar sonnige tage langsam mal angebracht. an wie vielen (erst zunehmend) sonnigen tagen bin ich dieses jahr gefahren? drei? vier?


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Mai 2013)

Runter bis auf 4-6°C heute Abend? WTF
Falsche Jahreszeit für so ein Wetter..........mein Körper will da nicht mehr richtig funktionieren bzw. die Beine nicht treten.....bei den Kaltblütlern nennt man sowas glaube ich Kältestarre oder so


----------



## ventizm (24. Mai 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Runter bis auf 4-6°C heute Abend? WTF...


 nicht im ernst oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2013)

gerade vom eman aus dem Nachbar-Thread geklaut:


----------



## ventizm (24. Mai 2013)

der ochsenkopf liegt doch gar nicht so hoch...

was ein wetter dieses jahr.


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2013)

Bis 700m is schnee gemeldet. Gestern(!) Sagte ein meteorologe im tv das es eigentlich ZU WARM sei für die aktuelle jahreszeit... Da fällt mir nix mehr ein  


(Wobei mir schnee und eis zehnma lieber sind als der versch.. dreckmatsch.)


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. Mai 2013)

Fährt morgen früh jemand was?


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Mai 2013)

@_rebirth_
Nä...um die Jahreszeit hat alles was mit kalt/Schnee und Eis zu tun hat nix verloren.
Fahr da lieber bei 20°C mit nem Kilo Matsch am bike rum.


----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2013)

will morgen um 10.30uhr a runde stb fohren, is jemand dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2013)

Morgen nicht, aber Sonntag vormittag...


----------



## S P (24. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen um 10.30uhr a runde stb fohren, is jemand dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen um 10.30uhr a runde stb fohren, is jemand dabei




Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken, dann bin ich vor Ort 
Bring mal dein VR vom Hardtail mit.


----------



## Höfbert (25. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen um 10.30uhr a runde stb fohren, is jemand dabei



Komme, falls trocken...


----------



## ventizm (25. Mai 2013)

ja, mit trocken sieht´s wohl eher schlecht aus. aber was soll´s? da ich heut eh in leinburg bin, werd ich den moritzberg nach der arbeit doch mal besuchen... bin mal auf die abfahrt gespannt. war noch nicht bei solchen verhältnissen dort, dürfte interessant werden... 

...ich frag mich nur für was ich gestern rad geputzt hab?


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2013)

bei uns schauts momentan gut aus, werd in 15 min losfohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (25. Mai 2013)

Ich schaff's wohl net ganz pünktlich. Bleibt ihr erstmal am stb?


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Mai 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich schaff's wohl net ganz pünktlich. Bleibt ihr erstmal am stb?



Wir warten dort auf dich


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

War nett 
 @Höfbert: schön Eisbeutel auflegen


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2013)

ja, war wieder super, und bedingungen waren teils top


----------



## Höfbert (25. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, seidlakur gegen die Schmerzen...


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

Macht aber meist dicken Kopf - am nächsten Tag.


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2013)

Was geht ab am dienstag? 
Das wetter soll soweit gut werden. Quasi ne Regenpause, die sollten wir nutzen


----------



## S P (27. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was geht ab am dienstag?
> Das wetter soll soweit gut werden. Quasi ne Regenpause, die sollten wir nutzen



Vermutlich wird es leicht sumpfig sein.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

Und? Seit ihr schön gefahren am Sonntag.


----------



## ventizm (27. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was geht ab am dienstag?
> Das wetter soll soweit gut werden. Quasi ne Regenpause, die sollten wir nutzen



bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Mai 2013)

Samstag. Sonntag war ja schon leicht feucht. Und die Aussuchten für diese Woche sind auch suboptimal.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2013)

Bin Sonntag nur zum Bahnhof gerollt... 
Werde die Woche nur bisschen in der Klamm spielen gehen.


----------



## microbat (27. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und? Seit ihr schön gefahren am Sonntag.


 
...vor drei - vier Monaten hätte ich mich über 8°C und Regen gefreut...
...aber etz - so kurz vor´m Juni - is des echt eetzend...
...und bei den 50 Liter/m² die heute runter gehen sollen
sollte ich besser die Boote klar machen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. Mai 2013)

Ich würde morgen - in der Regenpause - auch mal wieder eine Runde fahren....


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ...vor drei - vier Monaten hätte ich mich über 8°C und Regen gefreut...
> ...aber etz - so kurz vor´m Juni - is des echt eetzend...
> ...und bei den 50 Liter/m² die heute runter gehen sollen
> sollte ich besser die Boote klar machen...



Fürn Mai ist das echt kein Wetter, werd jetzt auch mal meinen Bootsführerschein machen dann kann ich immer raus.


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2013)

@Mike_Cremer brauch mer nur noch einen vorrausfahrer


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2013)

@RolandMC

was machst eigentlich mit dem Bagger, wenn das ON ONE 456 Carbon aufgebaut ist?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @RolandMC
> 
> was machst eigentlich mit dem Bagger, wenn das ON ONE 456 Carbon aufgebaut ist?


Baggern
Bagger wird Haupt HT das ON ONE wird leicht.


----------



## S P (27. Mai 2013)

@Milan0: hattest doch nicht etwa vor deinem Hornet den Rücken zu kehren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich doch nicht...


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

das Hornet ist doch auch noch recht jung, das sollte doch nicht schon geschlachtet werden.


----------



## Höfbert (27. Mai 2013)

Ich entscheid morgen, ob die Schulter wieder will...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. Mai 2013)

> brauch mer nur noch einen vorrausfahrer



Ja so ein Vorrausfahrer wäre nicht ganz unpraktisch. Wenn Höfbert morgen wieder fit ist, kann er uns bestimmt am Buck guiden!


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen um 19 Uhr Stb? Wetter sieht doch super aus verglichen mit den letzten Tagen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19 Uhr Stb? Wetter sieht doch super aus verglichen mit den letzten Tagen.



ohne vorrausfahrer sinnlos... 

anderes thema: Jemand erfahrungen mit den Jungs vom DAV? 
Wann fahren die immer? Was kostet der Beitrag usw.. ?! 
Hab zwr ein paar Infos, weiß aber net wie aktuell die sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ohne vorrausfahrer sinnlos...
> 
> anderes thema: Jemand erfahrungen mit den Jungs vom DAV?
> Wann fahren die immer? Was kostet der Beitrag usw.. ?!
> Hab zwr ein paar Infos, weiß aber net wie aktuell die sind.



http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/
Wird dir gefallen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2013)

ok danke. hat sich aber erledigt: "Meistens Start in zwei oder mehr Leistungsgruppen"  auf sowas hab ich keinen bock...


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Mai 2013)

wir können uns auch guiden, solange wir auf der Rückfahrt nicht falsch abbiegen ;-)


----------



## microbat (27. Mai 2013)

Wo soll ich denn morgen um 19:00 sein - um ggf. zu scouten...
- STB
- TG
- Tenne...


Am Rande bemerkt, denn evtl. hätte hier jemand Spass dran:
http://www.hpv.org/shop/gebraucht/kontakt.php?num=8097


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Mai 2013)

Ich werde etwas durch den FÜ Stadtwald eiern. Liegt eher auf dem Heimweg als Stbr oder TG auch wenn nicht wirklich.
Gemütlich fahren, nicht stolpern oder nur hupfen.
Falls sich wer anschließen will......


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. Mai 2013)

> Wo soll ich denn morgen um 19:00 sein - um ggf. zu scouten...
> - STB
> - TG
> - Tenne...


 
Super!  Also ich würde für 19:00 Uhr TG stimmen!


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Mai 2013)

Bin mitm CC im Stadtwald unterwegs. Panzer ist frisch geputzt der kommt mir bei dem Wetter nicht in den Wald  Wird eher nachmittag als abends sein, so zumindest der Plan.


Edit: Planänderung. Bin mitm Thomas gegen 16 Uhr in Tlohe.


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

Man ihr spalter ey....!!


----------



## microbat (28. Mai 2013)

der Thomas bin aber nicht ich ;-)
  @rebirth >>> heut´19:00 TG?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Mai 2013)

Man wäre auch gern dabei. Habe hier grad mitm Hornet eine CC Runde gedreht. Ist echt nichts zum spielen hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Mai 2013)

rebirth: Bin doch mitm CC eh falsch aufgehoben beim Baggern bei euch heute


----------



## Höfbert (28. Mai 2013)

Bin die Woche noch raus.


----------



## microbat (28. Mai 2013)

@flachmaennchen
nix mit Baggern - im Wald sollten wir derzeit schneller als die Mücken sein = mind. Durchschnitt 18 km/h und Spielstellen flüssig mitnehmen


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

@topolino können wir so starten wie beim letzten ma? War optimal...


----------



## microbat (28. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_topolino_ können wir so starten wie beim letzten ma? War optimal...


 
...na klar


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. Mai 2013)

> können wir so starten wie beim letzten ma? War optimal...



Das bedeutet?


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

Mitten durch zu den highlights.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. Mai 2013)

Kling gut! Ich bin bin vielleicht schon ein bisschen früher zum "rumspielen" da und komm dann um 19 Uhr zum Löwensaal!


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

löwensaal? okay 
 @Chrisinger wie siehts bei dir aus? vielleicht hat der Joe auch noch zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (28. Mai 2013)

Zu spät gelesen, das nächste mal gerne


----------



## dertobel (28. Mai 2013)

Servus Jungs,

ich war heute in Kalchreuth unterwegs - schlammige Angelegenheit...  die Forstwirtschaft hat stellenweise heftigst gewütet und einige Trails total vernichtet .
@SP:
habe besagten Felsen gefunden , bzw. bin ich schon ein paar mal dran vorbei geradelt, ohne ihn zu erkennen...
--> auch hier zu sehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgPJ074BuQI"]Hometrail Kalchreuth - YouTube[/nomedia]
  bei 2:42


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Mai 2013)

Da mein Handy steikt......und damit ihr mich nicht für den totalen Spalter haltet 
@ Mart...... und Andr.....
sorry, konnte einfach nicht warten bei sovielen Leuten. Wollte um 2100 daheim sein und hatte viel vor. 
Nächstes mal gerne.

Dreckig, fertig, glücklich. 
Morgen wieder Regen und kalt.......


----------



## cimmerier (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend,

War heute ne Runde am Tiergarten fahren....  übelste Matschepampe :-D
Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer :-D
Sind die "Zufallsbefahrschaften" alle gut heim gekommen?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Halabaloozah (28. Mai 2013)

Alle sind heile daheim angekommen. 

Will man gar nicht glauben dass es nach so einem herrlichen Tag morgen wieder dirty wird. Dann wird wenigstens der Flowtrail noch flowiger.

 Ride on

Simon


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2013)

Kalchreuth war heut auch einiges los ... einer steckte sein bike gleich mal Richtung Keuzweiher in ne Matschpfütze..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. Mai 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> ich war heute in Kalchreuth unterwegs - schlammige Angelegenheit...  die Forstwirtschaft hat stellenweise heftigst gewütet und einige Trails total vernichtet .
> @SP:
> ...


 


Schöner Film  und das 2:42 Teil steht bei mir schon länger auf dem Programm.... - weiß nur noch nicht welche Droge ich vorher einwerfen soll  damit mich da runter traue.


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2013)

Jepp, schönes vid, Vieles davon kenne ich leider noch nicht obwohl ich doch gelegentlich in Kalchreuth rumradel..


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Diesen stein würd ich gern mal life sehen


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Diesen stein würd ich gern mal life sehen


 

no problem 
(bist schon mal dran vorbei gefahren - so wie die restlichen 70% der Wege im Film  ;-) 
und die nächste Tour machen wir halt dort...


----------



## Chrisinger (29. Mai 2013)

@rebirth

Der Stein ist da, wo am Samstag der Typ mit der Cam stand und ich gesagt hab nicht gerade aus weiter fahren 
Du hast dann glaub sogar an der Kante runter gesehen


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2013)

dort liegt grad nen Brettle zur sanfteren Landung


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2013)

Die Kante habe ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut


----------



## dertobel (29. Mai 2013)

Ja - es bleibt für mich auch vorerst noch beim Anschauen... die Kante liegt nicht auf meiner Ideallinie .
Bei dem Kollegen im Video schaut das so easy aus... aber soweit bin ich noch nicht.... Zumal meine aktuelle Rahmengeometrie dafür eher suboptimal ist


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Mai 2013)

meint ihr den stein bei 3:32?
hier ist das bild


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Mai 2013)

@rebirth @Milan0

Wenn des a Leidwiller schafft dann kennt ihr des 3 mal

Schaut super Easy aus...
+die 50% die durchs Video verloren gehen...
>>>Immer noch Easy...

Muss doch mal mit Kalchi fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

@Bombenkrator ne bei 2 irgendwas. So ne senkrechte abfahrt


----------



## Mithras (29. Mai 2013)

Die senkrechte Abfahrt kenn ich, hab mich schon einige male gefragt, wer da direkt runter fährt 

Nun weis ichs .. 

Die Abfahrt is nicht weit weg von dem Stein ..


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Wobei man sagen muss der typ ist halt angstbefreit. An seiner technik liegts jedenfalls nicht 

Kennt den eigentlich wer?


----------



## Mithras (29. Mai 2013)

Seine Technik schaut echt klasse aus .. schön spielerisch, würde mich freuen da auch nur mal annährend ran zu kommen ..


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Warte bis du unseren guru kennenlernst


----------



## Mithras (29. Mai 2013)

hab da diverse Steinbrüchleinvids gesehen .. oO .. Lecko Mio ..


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Mai 2013)

okay. den stein hab ich bisher nicht wirklich wahrgenommen


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2013)

@Bombenkrator
nee der is es nich - sondern bei 2:42


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2013)

Hätte da noch eins vom @lowfat




Gibt es da was vergleichbares im STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt, nur ist es mir nicht bekannt. Das nächste Mal, wenn ich da vor Ort bin, wird das Ding gefahren! Ohne Ausreden


----------



## dertobel (29. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hätte da noch eins vom @_lowfat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus der Perspektive sieht der Brocken höher aus, als er ist... Trotzdem trau ich mich da noch nicht ran... Aber die Ecke dort ist ganz nett zum Fahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Mai 2013)

ob sich das mit "großen" Rädern besser anfühlt? Hab die Erfahrung schon in beide Richtungen gemacht.


----------



## ventizm (29. Mai 2013)

du bist das ding hochgefahren?


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2013)

Zwar nur "ein" großes Rad, aber anscheinend schon 




_Will Robertson of the Washington Bicycle Club riding an American Star Bicycle down the steps of the United States Capitol in 1885_


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Mai 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> du bist das ding hochgefahren?



Was denkst du denn  mit sechsfuffzichbie geht alles.

Das SW Bild kenn ich, steht irgendwo ob er sich den Hals gebrochen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (29. Mai 2013)

Einen Helm hat er net auf - von daher quasi selbst schuld.


----------



## Dorsdn (30. Mai 2013)

Ich will ab 11:00 eine zweistündige Runde an / ab der Alten Veste drehen.
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Mai 2013)

_»Der Tiergarten ruft nach mir«_ 

Werde der Bitte mal nachkommen und 12:00 am Haupteingang sein.
Muss mir da noch eine spezielle Stelle etwas genauer ansehen 
Mal abwarten wie die allgemeinen Bodenverhältnisse so sind.


----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/66151697"]100 % Brumotti on Bianchi Impulso Road Bike - Volume 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

Mit nem Renner is das keine Leistung find ich...


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _»Der Tiergarten ruft nach mir«_
> 
> Werde der Bitte mal nachkommen und 12:00 am Haupteingang sein.
> Muss mir da noch eine spezielle Stelle etwas genauer ansehen
> Mal abwarten wie die allgemeinen Bodenverhältnisse so sind.



Hast dei Stelln angesehn? Habs gestern leider zu spät gesehen 
Bei den aktuellen Regenmengen muss es am Buck ja recht spaßig sein.


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Mai 2013)

Die Bedingungen am Buck waren gestern, für einen Schönwetterfahrer wie mich, suboptimal.
An der Hochspannungsschneise war es einigermaßen trocken.

Hab mir die Stelle gestern laaaange angesehen.
Meine Aufräumaktion letzte Woche war nicht umsonst, sogar die Sonne hat sich gefreut 





Verifikation erfolgreich!


----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2013)

@Mike_Cremer
und am letzten Dienstag sagte ich noch: 
da hat einer aufgeräumt und das wird gefahren...


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2013)

Stufe, und/oder Baumstamm?


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Mai 2013)

Für den Baumstamm bräuchte es Spikes. Anfahrt wäre vorhanden und mit Brettchen versehen.

Also nur Stufe. Den erkennbaren Reifenspuren unterhalb der Stufe nach oben folgen.
Anfahrt von oben rechts des mittigen Baums. Von unten (wie am Bild) gesehen links des Baums.
Wenn man oben steht ists relativ eindeutig, wos runter geht


----------



## Bombenkrator (31. Mai 2013)

und wo steht das ca.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (31. Mai 2013)

Ziemlich genau da.


----------



## Bombenkrator (31. Mai 2013)

okay oben bei der stromschneise steht so was ähnliches bei den sandsteinen von der dimension her. 
denke mal das es ziemlich gleich groß ist. kann man leider nicht richtig auf dem bild erkennen.


----------



## octaner (31. Mai 2013)

Yep, alles heile - wenn's mal wieder zu Regnen aufhört, kann ich endlich die vielen Lines üben.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Stressi25 (31. Mai 2013)

Hat wer Zuuuufällig nen neues XTR Kettenblatt M-970 das 22 er rumliegen und mag es verkaufen?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (31. Mai 2013)

@topolino: 
Richtig! 
Gott sei Dank gibt es so fleißige "Aufräumer" wie dich und HTWolfi!


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2013)

topo putzt Buck?


----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> topo putzt Buck?


 
auch dort 

Die Harvester machten "meine" Anfahrt (nähe Käsekuchen) zur chilligen Tannennadelwaldabfahrt mit Hupf und doppel Drop platt bzw. ich mag keine Äste in den Speichen... - ist erledigt.


----------



## Höfbert (1. Juni 2013)

hey Leutz. meine Schulter nervt mich immer noch ein wenig und die Schulterhöcker sin nach der Abschwellung immer noch ein weng "asymetrisch". kennt jemand nen guten Arzt in NÜ der mich mal durchröntgt?


----------



## Dorsdn (1. Juni 2013)

An einer solchen Empfehlung hätte ich auch Interesse, ich suche einen guten Orthopäden. Ich weiss bisher nur wo ich nicht wieder hin will. Das werde ich hier aber nicht posten.

Mir wurde aber schon mal Drs. med. Ruckriegel, Geisseestr. 63, 90439 Nürnberg empfohlen. Kann aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen einbringen, war noch nicht da.

Übers "Röntgen" freuen die sich in der Notaufnahme z.B. der Erler-Klinik aber auch immer. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Juni 2013)

In der Äußeren Bayreuther gibts ne Gemeinschaftpraxis. Nur der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein. Da war ich bereits zweimal. Positives? Negatives? Keine Ahnung. Zumindest fährt der Orthopäde(+Sohn) auch MTB. Hatte sich wohl den Daumen mal ähnlich gebrochen wie ich. 
Auf jeden Fall keiner dieser Ärzte "da tuts weh? 3 Wochen nicht bewegen, dann sehen wir weiter" 
Hatte ich auch schon.

Das wenn so weiterregnet bau ich mir aus Langeweile doch wieder ein drittes Rad auf......Schaltung, Bremsen und Co hätte ich ja noch


----------



## microbat (1. Juni 2013)

Mein Knochen-Klempner:

http://www.dr-haagen.com/

In der Praxis geht´s zu wie im Taubenschlag / ohne Termin lange Wartezeiten / mit Termin geht´s relativ Flott / 
kein "Wunderheiler - sondern eben Diagnose + Behandlung + bei Bedarf Reha = und gut ist es. 
Mindestens einer der Ärzte fährt MTB - weiß nicht mehr welcher, ich nehme immer den erst besten der Zeit hat....



Ansonsten kommen hoffentlich heute frische Bike Teile und dann verbring ich das restliche Wochenende im Keller beim schrauben


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2013)

Dienstags soll es wieder trocken werden von oben!

Abends ne Tour?


----------



## Dorsdn (2. Juni 2013)

Lt "Regenradar" hats ab ca. 14:00 Uhr ein kleines Regenloch.
Ich wage es mal an der Alten Veste eine Runde zu drehen.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2013)

Das Problem ist nicht das Wasser von oben (zumindest ab + 12°C), sondern der Schmodder von unten. 

Im Moment müsste ich paddeln um über´n Zenn-Wiesengrund zum Fü-Stadtwald zu kommen.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

Wer fährt am dienstag? Stb oder Tg überhaupt "fahrbar"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer fährt am dienstag? Stb oder Tg überhaupt "fahrbar"?


 
Die frischen Teile kamen natürlich nicht am Samstag, sondern kommen erst am Mo....
*...wenn dann fahre ich am Di. am TG (oder zwischen T. und K.) - Stb wäre mir wirklich zu glitschig - hätte ich grad keinen Bock drauf.*
Ansonsten verkrümel ich mich mal wieder in den Keller - mega zerlegen


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2013)

war gestern am stbr. nass, sehr nass. aber der matsch dort klebt nicht so wie der am Buck.
dafür trocknet es dort schneller ab. sollte es irgendwann mal aufhören zu regnen damit die Sonne ne Chance kriegt.


----------



## rehhofer (3. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer fährt am dienstag? Stb oder Tg überhaupt "fahrbar"?



War gestern und vorgestern in den Regenpausen am Buck - von "Fahren" kann kaum eine Rede sein - ist eher ein kontrollierter Drift über zwei Räder a la Moto GP. 
Die Buckpampe hat es auch tatsächlich auch geschafft, die sonst unempfindliche Rotationsfreudigkeit der Shaman-Kettenführung zu unterbrechen. 
Aber trotz aller Widrigkeiten ist sind es interessante Bewegungs- und Gleichgewichtsübungen für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juni 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> War gestern und vorgestern in den Regenpausen am Buck - von "Fahren" kann kaum eine Rede sein - ist eher ein kontrollierter Drift über zwei Räder a la Moto GP.
> Die Buckpampe hat es auch tatsächlich auch geschafft, die sonst unempfindliche Rotationsfreudigkeit der Shaman-Kettenführung zu unterbrechen.
> Aber trotz aller Widrigkeiten ist sind es interessante Bewegungs- und Gleichgewichtsübungen für Fortgeschrittene.



..also bei mir gings so. bin auch mal in ner kurzen regenpause los... hab aber gleich mein 92er stahl-hardtail-and-hardfork genommen mit semislicks drauf. da rutscht mer sowieso immer a bisserl und es fällt ned so auf ;-)

gibt auf jeden fall nen paar richtig tolle große pfützen. besser schwimmflügel einpacken.

und ansonsten ned meckern, stage 5 ist angesagt ;-)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26663831"]http://vimeo.com/26663831[/ame]


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juni 2013)

morgen wäre ja der DAV an der Veste...


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juni 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> morgen wäre ja der DAV an der Veste...



jo! 
(aber mir zu weit weg von dahoam)


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Juni 2013)

und ich wäre da fast hin nach Feierabend 
 @Schrat
Sorry wegen letztens, aber ich hatte viel vor und das waren eindeutig zviele Leute dafür. Wäre ich nicht mehr im Hellen heimgekommen. 


die im Vid habens ja gut, ist ja nur ein Bruchteil des Wasser wie bei uns....erst ewig das weiße Zeugs und jetzt nur Regen

Wollte im Urlaub hier in die Gegend 
http://www.mbwales.com/en/content/cms/centres/coed_y_brenin/coed_y_brenin.aspx
Aber da das wäre ja vom Regen in die Traufe........


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> und ich wäre da fast hin nach Feierabend
> @Schrat
> Sorry wegen letztens, aber ich hatte viel vor und das waren eindeutig zviele Leute dafür. Wäre ich nicht mehr im Hellen heimgekommen.



kein thema - wobei ich dann "nur" 9 leute im schlepptau hatte, also so viele warens dann ned aufgeteilt auf 4 guides


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Juni 2013)

Wie fährt sich das Cotic so.
Hatte mir gerade eingeredet kein HT mehr zu brauchen dann kommst du auf dem Teil daher. Ich steh auf das grün


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das Cotic so.
> Hatte mir gerade eingeredet kein HT mehr zu brauchen dann kommst du auf dem Teil daher. Ich steh auf das grün



naja, hatte nen riss in den rahmen von meinem cube-ht reinfabriziert und dann musste was neues her... fährt sich recht nett. nur recht steile auffahrten sind mit dem kurzen vorbau/lange gabel manchmal a bisserl ne gefühlvolle sache. ansonsten sind steile stufen oder nen paar meter weit hüpfen kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2013)

So leute: Wer fährt morgen/nachher? Wenn nix geht fahr ich, wohl oder übel, in Bbg. 

Lang genug daheim rumgegammelt..!!


----------



## microbat (4. Juni 2013)

heute (Di.) klappt´s bei mir net


----------



## Dorsdn (4. Juni 2013)

Ich versuch´s mal wieder:
*Heute Abend ab 18:00* Uhr ca. zwei Stunden Endurotour an der* Alten Veste* (Startpunkt Haltestelle "Alte Veste")?
Hat jemand Interesse? 
Ich lerne auch gerne neue Wege kennen.

Hab hier die Stichwörter DAV und Alte Veste gelesen.
Weiss jemand ab wann und wo der DAV was treibt?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> So leute: Wer fährt morgen/nachher? Wenn nix geht fahr ich, wohl oder übel, in Bbg.
> 
> Lang genug daheim rumgegammelt..!!



Mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe. Wird knapp und kann nichts versprechen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Juni 2013)

Bei wirds maximal eine schnelle Runde an der Veste. Wird noch viel zu matschig sein um ernsthaft zu fahren denk ich. Mal mitm CC Pinzesschen antesten und zur Not auf die Autobahn ausweichen und Kondirunde drauß machen. Danach wirds geduscht und bekommt neue Reifen und wird generell mal wieder fit gemacht.


----------



## ventizm (4. Juni 2013)

die sonne scheint oO wer hätte das gedacht? wann ist endlich feierabend?!


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann halt schotter um bbg. Juhuuu....


----------



## S P (4. Juni 2013)

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass um BBG keine Trails gibt.


----------



## Priest0r (4. Juni 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s mal wieder:
> *Heute Abend ab 18:00* Uhr ca. zwei Stunden Endurotour an der* Alten Veste* (Startpunkt Haltestelle "Alte Veste")?
> Hat jemand Interesse?
> Ich lerne auch gerne neue Wege kennen.
> ...



Hi,
ich würde gerne mitfahren. Kenne mich da aber noch nicht so gut aus, zeigen kann ich dir also nicht wirklich viel. Kommst du mit dem Zug?

mangels Antwort mach ich jetzt aber erstmal was anderes, keien Ahnung wie lange das dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (4. Juni 2013)

@_Priest_0r, sorry wenn ich zu spät für dich geantwortet habe. 
Über "email senden" funktioniert das an einem Arbeitstag besser.


----------



## Priest0r (4. Juni 2013)

nächstes Mal


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn im allgemeinen am donnerstag Abend aus?


----------



## bike_schrat (4. Juni 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s mal wieder:
> *Heute Abend ab 18:00* Uhr ca. zwei Stunden Endurotour an der* Alten Veste* (Startpunkt Haltestelle "Alte Veste")?
> Hat jemand Interesse?
> Ich lerne auch gerne neue Wege kennen.
> ...



guckst du: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/page1.php -> excel


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juni 2013)

Donnerstag könnte eher was werden, aber da ist nachmittags auch schon ein Termin der evtl später werden könnte...


----------



## Dorsdn (4. Juni 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> guckst du: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/page1.php -> excel


 

Danke für den Link, die Uhrzeit ist nur in der xls zu finden.

Fährt jemand mit den DAV-Jungs? 
Was treiben die so?
Technische Trails oder Waldautobahn rasen?
Oder rasen die auf technischen Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. Juni 2013)

Man sollte DAV Mitglied sein, um mitzufahren. Und in der Schönwetterzeit sind das ganz beachtliche Gruppenstärken.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juni 2013)

word 

wird dein Pitch eigentlich wieder oder bleibste beim Schweinderl?


----------



## ventizm (4. Juni 2013)

war heut am buck. so verdammt viel matsch... aber hey, es gab sonne!


----------



## User85319 (4. Juni 2013)

War ebenfalls Buck. Ich sag mal zu 98% alles fahrbar... am Fuße des Südhangs aber teilweise rießen Pfützen 

Was mir heut wieder mal aufgefallen is: keine alte Sau auf nem mtb grüßt zurück. Da sind selbst die nordic walker freundlicher.


----------



## bike_schrat (4. Juni 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, die Uhrzeit ist nur in der xls zu finden.
> 
> Fährt jemand mit den DAV-Jungs?
> Was treiben die so?
> ...



kommt auf die gruppe an. falls solche leute wie ich oder auch mal der wolfi guiden, dann eher ruhig und technisch. aber es gibt da auch die 29er ht gruppen, da solltest du dann nen ordentlich schnitt mittreten können. und meist sind auch einige anfänger dabei also eher ne gruppe einfach und ned zu schnell.
und wie s_p schreibt: können schon nen paar leute werden. daher meist auch mehrere gruppen mit verschiedenen schwerpunkten.und ja auf der dav-website steht: "Zur regelmäßigen Teilnahme am Radeltreff und zu Sonderveranstaltungen ist die Mitgliedschaft in der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Pflicht."


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Juni 2013)

> Wie siehts denn im allgemeinen am donnerstag Abend aus?



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass um BBG keine Trails gibt.



Es gibts schon bissle was. Aber nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit dem Stbr.
Eher weitläufiger, aber wenn man von Bamberg Richtung Giechburg fährt ists schon ganz nett. 
So richtige "Stolperstellen" muss man echt suchen und findet wenig.
Aber um die Altenburg gibts scho bissle was, da wird auch fleißig gebaut (wurde zumindest)

Wer drauf steht von Auto raus auf den Trail zu können ist in Bamberg allerdings falsch. Bissle was für die Kondition muss man da schon tun.


----------



## Höfbert (5. Juni 2013)

Ich werde morgen Abend wahrscheinlich wieder mal ne leichte Einstiegsrunde probieren. Sprich 90 Minuten am Buck ohne Gefrickel, hauptsach a weng rollen. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Juni 2013)

> Ich werde morgen Abend wahrscheinlich wieder mal ne leichte Einstiegsrunde probieren. Sprich 90 Minuten am Buck ohne Gefrickel, hauptsach a weng rollen. Ist jemand dabei?



Klingt gut! Wann? Was macht die Schulter?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2013)

So wie es jetzt bei mir ausschaut wird es die nächsten Tage/Wochen nichts mehr bei mir mit Biken 

Nur Lernen, Lernen, Lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (5. Juni 2013)

Die Schulter ist noch etwas angeschlagen, deswegen eher lockere Runde. Ein wenig das Wetter geniessen 
Wenn es nicht regnet, 19 Uhr am TG?


----------



## microbat (5. Juni 2013)

Hi, die Woche komme ich eher nicht zum radeln.
Ich sach nur: Schulung + ein zerlegtes mega im Keller.
O.K. ich könnt ´nen anderes nehmen aber wenn ich radel wird´s "Lieblingsbike" nicht fertig....


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. Juni 2013)

19 Uhr passt! 
 @topo: XX1 schon da? Was macht eigentlich der "Froggy-Verkauf"?


----------



## softlurch (5. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir die Stelle gestern laaaange angesehen.
> Meine Aufräumaktion letzte Woche war nicht umsonst, sogar die Sonne hat sich gefreut
> 
> ...


Wir haben's uns nur kurz angesehen ...









Visualisierung erfolgreich


----------



## S P (5. Juni 2013)

Schönes Stuferl. Ohne beherztes Ziehen nicht ohne weiteres machbar.


----------



## microbat (6. Juni 2013)

Stelle = Hirn abschalten und droppen... 


@Mike_Cremer
Ja - alles wird gut  
Paket 1 + 2 kam am Samstag (Avid Trail + Kleinkram + gebrauchte Turnstange) 
und Paket 3 kam (leider) erst am Dienstag (XX1 Antrieb komplett).
Bevor ich erstmal schrauben konnte mußte ich eine dicke Dreckschicht entfernen und zerlegte das Rad´l fast komplett,
die XX1 Kassette harmonierte nicht so recht mit der Nabe und somit hatte ich gestern noch ein "Fixie" 
mittlerweile ist fast alles verbaut, "nur" noch Kabel anpassen und alles exakt einstellen....
Vorläufiges Gesamtergebnis = 13,5 Kg 
gut 1,3 Kg abgespeckt - da brauch ich viele Nussschnecken auf den Rippen bis ich die wieder dabei habe 

Froggy siehe die 4 Bikemarkt-Anzeigen....


----------



## ventizm (6. Juni 2013)

ach. schau an. den @softlurch hab ich doch gestern durch den wald schleichen sehen.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2013)

Das auf dem Foto ist aber nicht Softlurch


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Juni 2013)

Das nenn ich mal ne Stufe! 

@topo: 1,3Kg!  Na dann hat sich die Investition ja gelohnt. Ich bin ja mal auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt! Mehr Nussschnecken = Mehr Power...das kann nur zu deinem Vorteil sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (6. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das auf dem Foto ist aber nicht Softlurch


Wieso? Oben links im post, der graue Kamerad


----------



## ventizm (6. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das auf dem Foto ist aber nicht Softlurch


 oh, welch arglistige täuschung.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Juni 2013)

@rebirth: Wie schauts bei dir heute aus? 19 Uhr Buck?


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2013)

Schonwieder buck? Nee...


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts am Buck so aus, noch sehr nass? Bin grad noch nicht so sicher was ich heute anstellen soll.


----------



## S P (6. Juni 2013)

Buck ist stellenweise noch ziemlich pampig. Die Schnakenaktivität ist aktuell nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (6. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich fahr nach Bamberg und schau ein bisschen aus dem Fenster


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2013)

Hm also wird sich alles nicht so viel nehmen :/ Veste war stellenweise Anfang der Woche noch ziemlich wässrig stellenweise.


----------



## Hozenplotz (6. Juni 2013)

Hay, habe Samstag vor in der Nürnberger Gegend zu biken, hat da jemand Lust dazu (Tiergarten, oder so), alleine ist das so eine Sache.... einfach melden am besten per SMS oder @ 01719547211 
/


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juni 2013)

Veste und Co war gestern auch noch etwas sehr nass. Ganz abgesehen von dem Weg dort hin durch den Pegnitzgrund, da war so ne Stelle, hab gedacht das geht.......und wurde eines Besseren belehrt. Wäre fast ertrunken mein armes Stumpj.

Bin heute am Buck unterwegs, allerdings spontan und keine Ahnung wann. 
Antibrumm ist im Gepäck


----------



## S P (6. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahr nach Bamberg und schau ein bisschen aus dem Fenster







Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> @rebirth: Wie schauts bei dir heute aus? 19 Uhr Buck?



Wenn das Wetter hält komm ich vorbei.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2013)

was macht denn das wetter in nbg? bin grad am überlegen ob ich doch komm...


----------



## Höfbert (6. Juni 2013)

Bewölkt und leicht schwül, alles ist drin. 
Aber ich wage mal mit Hilfe des Regenradars die Prognose, dass, wenn überhaupt, nur a weng was kommt.


----------



## LesPaul (7. Juni 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene: 
Ich gehe heute gegen 18:00 Uhr am STB fahren. Standardrunde, gemäßigtes Tempo.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

shit.eben erst gelesen :/


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2013)

War entspannt heute. Alle mit HT, nur der Peder hatte noch ne Feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hozenplotz (8. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen, wie schaut es den heute aus, jemand Interresse an gemeinsamer Ausfahrt.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

Heut ist um 11 kalchi. Allerdings keinen plan wo der treffpunkt ist.


----------



## Hozenplotz (8. Juni 2013)

und jetzt mal für die, die mit der Begrifflichkeit "kalchi" noch nicht´s anfangen können


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. Juni 2013)

Karlchreuther wald. bzw reichswald erlangen bis nürnberg


----------



## Höfbert (8. Juni 2013)

Und hier auch nochmal: kann mich jemand aus Nürnberg mitnehmen, falls wer hinfährt?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

Mitm zug wärst nen halben tag unterwegs, oder?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

@RolandMC @gandi85 wo issn treffpunkt?
Kenn nur turmberg und sportplatz


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2013)

Ich kann heute leider nicht fahren. Habe gestern das Lernen schon zu sehr vernachlässigt... 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Höfbert (8. Juni 2013)

die Chefin würde mich fahren, wenn ich wüsste wohin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

Parkpkatz turmberg. Kennst?

49.558625, 11.034382


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. Juni 2013)

hier ist das
https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d831!2d11.0345951!3d49.5587914!2m1!1e3&fid=7


----------



## Höfbert (8. Juni 2013)

weiß Bescheid. Fahren in 10 min los, sollte passen.


----------



## LesPaul (8. Juni 2013)

Mist, ich schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig...
Ich würde dann so gegen 12:00 oder 12:30 am STB fahren.


----------



## Hozenplotz (8. Juni 2013)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Karlchreuther wald. bzw reichswald erlangen bis nürnberg


Vielen Dank dir, habs jetzt leider erst zu spät gelesen. Vielleicht können wir ja noch ne Tour ma nach holen. Bin derzeitig noch nicht wircklich Ortskundig was Trails angeht, von dem her für alle "Starthilfe " dankbar


----------



## ventizm (8. Juni 2013)

voll in den weltuntergang geraten als ich vom moritzerg nach nürnberg unterwegs war. so 2,3 km hinter brunn kamen mir dann die ganze zeit trockene biker entgegen oO in nbg war wieder strahlender sonnenschein... wenigstens war´s warm und bis ich daheim war, war ich wieder trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2013)

am stbr hab ich nur 3 tropfen abbekommen. 

ich kalchreuth war ich das letzte mal mit ht und defekter reba. das dumme ding wollte nicht mehr federn. 2011

versuche mich das nächste mal anzuschließen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2013)

Kalchi war heute toll, und ich hab den Höfbert kennengelernt.
Somit waren von 5 Leuten 3 Andi dabei.


----------



## OliRay (8. Juni 2013)

Shit, hädd doch in Kalchi bleim solln. Ich Depp fohr zum Oxnkopf zum Downhill und dahoam is des beste Wetter. Naja, aus die Fehler lernt mer, lol!!!


----------



## microbat (8. Juni 2013)

Der gesamte Nachmittag war von Tennenlohe über Kalchreuth nach Erlenstegen und bis hinter Fürth - *trocken*. 
Es war etwas zu warm, aber das soll ja im Juni normal sein...


Was macht wer morgen?


----------



## fl1pstYle (8. Juni 2013)

also ich würde morgen früh um 09:00 uhr im Reichswald bissl riden gehen, denk so für 3 stunden ca. wer wäre dabei (Treffpunkt vorm Tiergarten).

Greetz


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

um 9? bist du verrückt?  Da kommt der Topo grad ma heim z.B. ^^


----------



## fl1pstYle (8. Juni 2013)

1. ab 14 uhr solls gewittern =) 
2. isses dann noch nicht so heiss
3. haben wir dann den heimreiseverkehr von Rock im Park umgangen ;D


----------



## microbat (8. Juni 2013)

@rebirth
heute war´s 05:00

@fl1pstYle 
1. sollte es heute auch 
2. stimmt
3. wegen R.i.P. werde ich dieses Wochenende mit dem Auto die Gegend weiträumig meiden...


----------



## fl1pstYle (8. Juni 2013)

jemand dabei morgen?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

ich hab leider keine zeit.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (9. Juni 2013)

Zu heiß? Nur am meckern... ;-) 
Bin noch unterwegs und schau mir gegen Mittag mal die Wolken an.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Juni 2013)

Neun ist mir auch etwas zu früh.
Bin um 10:00 am Tiergarten (Haupteingang) und werde dann einige technische Stellen im näheren Umkreis probieren.
Hoffe der Regen lässt sich noch etwas Zeit


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2013)

Irgendeiner Lust auf Stbr? Net ewig

edit motzt: warum fängt das jetzt schon das Regnen an......


----------



## softlurch (9. Juni 2013)

Hat ja wieder aufgehört 

Werd mal gegen 1 vorbei schauen ...

... am stb


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2013)

Subba.  Rad schon wieder im auto. Das geregne am stbr war nervig und alleine, von dem waldgeist, siehe unten, mal abgesehen, hats keinen rechten bock gemacht. Hab ihn auch mal fahren lassen.....

Jetzt will er das bild nicht anhängen. ...

edit: dann halt so


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2013)

Dafür, dass heute so schlechtes Wetter angesagt wurde(!), war es erstaunlich gut.   @bike_schrat: schens Beefii


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @bike_schrat: schens Beefii



ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸ÌÐ±Ð¾ ...tja, wen man da immer so alles trifft im wald


----------



## microbat (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen -> im Rudel biken?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juni 2013)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich nichts werden. Habe am Mittwoch ne Klausur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Morgen -> im Rudel biken?



Wohl eher im Sumpf versumpfen. 
Die Wolken waren heute ja wieder sehr fleißig.


----------



## microbat (10. Juni 2013)

auf die Schlammlöcher am STB oder TG wäre ich auch gar nicht so scharf...

...die Kalchitrails waren gestern relativ trocken und vor allem fast Schlammloch frei,
bei der einzigen großen Suhle ließ ich erst mal das Wasser ab...

...Abfahrt wie immer 19:00 Uhr - fragt sich nur noch: WO


----------



## softlurch (10. Juni 2013)

Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt 

Wenns Kalchi werden soll, bräuchte ich die Treffpunkt Koordinaten ...


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2013)

Kalchi? Mal was anderes. Start wo?


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Tennenlohe ist einfacher zu finden und schneller mit´n Rad´l erreichbar:
49.55883°N 11.03464°E
Parkplatz Tennenlohe: Turmberg

Sonnenuntergang gegen 21:22 Uhr - also noch rund 2,5 Std. Licht vom Osram
und dank der Moscitos sollten wir eh nicht stehen bleiben 
(hab´ am Sa. und So. mit Autan Tropical geduscht und trotzdem einige Zapfstellen)

Zeit = 19:00 Uhr


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

eigentlich hab ich ja noch ne rechnung vom samstag offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

Regnet es tatsächlich in kalchi?


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Juni 2013)

In Nürnberg Süd und Fürth zumindest wie sau. Inzwischen nicht mehr, aber es kam schon ordentlich was runter in ziemlich kurzer Zeit. In Tlohe sah es wohl nicht anders aus hörte ich aus verlässlicher Quelle. Boden in Fürth hier im Moment doch eher feucht. Ziemlich doll sogar. Im Moment kommt allerdings die Sonne raus.


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2013)

kleine aber heftige Gewitterzelle - kann heut´ wieder passieren 
- is´mir aber wurscht und pack´ `ne Jacke ein 
bis in einer Stunde (+ 5 Minuten)....


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2013)

Kalchi rockt einfach! Und besseres Wetter hätten wir nicht bekommen können.


----------



## softlurch (11. Juni 2013)

Was für ein Trailerlebnis - wie die Wildpferde im Abendrot in der Ferne der Prärie verschwanden ... 

Danke topo!


----------



## Höfbert (12. Juni 2013)

Heute Abend jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht, mal schauen wie ich mit lernen voran komme...


----------



## Höfbert (12. Juni 2013)

werde gegen fünf am TG Haupteingang sein, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## Höfbert (12. Juni 2013)

Zurück, heute doch nix mehr... Kam noch schnell was dazwischen. Morgen?


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2013)

Muss die woche bis 1930 "arbeiten" :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (12. Juni 2013)

Mer san ab 19 Uhr am TG.


----------



## softlurch (12. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mer san ab 19 Uhr am TG.


Immer wieder Buck. Ääätzend! :banghead:


----------



## dertobel (12. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Was für ein Trailerlebnis - wie die Wildpferde im Abendrot in der Ferne der Prärie verschwanden ...
> 
> Danke topo!



Jetzt sagt bloß, der topo hat euch dazu verleitet, die Schilder rund ums Gehege zu ignorieren ...
Werde morgen mal wieder dort pedalieren, sofern ich früh genug die andere Tretmühle verlassen kann...


----------



## softlurch (12. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt bloß, der topo hat euch dazu verleitet, die Schilder rund ums Gehege zu ignorieren ...
> Werde morgen mal wieder dort pedalieren, sofern ich früh genug die andere Tretmühle verlassen kann...


Wieso? Die Schilder verbieten doch nicht die Aussicht zu genießen?!


----------



## dertobel (12. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Schilder verbieten doch nicht die Aussicht zu genießen?!



Stimmt auch wieder 
Habe gehört, du warst Copilot im Lada


----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2013)

Schilder? 
welche Schilder - wenn man geschickt anfährt sieht man die nicht 
das wäre zwar dem Sheriff egal, aber der war abwesend...

...ansonsten: 

Kalchi-Trails im Rudel immer wieder gerne,
dann hab´ ich auch genug (nicht) Crash Test Dummy´s dabei,
die mir zeigen wie man Stellen fährt, wo ich seit Jahren kneife.
Vielleicht hilft es ja eines Tages doch, so dass ich´s fahre.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder nur Handybilder, aber diesmal ist zumindest ein Rad drauf.





Dem Baum unten geht es gut. 





Unterhalb des Vorderrads ist noch die Reifenspur vom »Abrollen« erkennbar.

Hab dann oben an der W.-Leite noch den   @OldSchool getroffen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Juni 2013)

Oben hab ich mir am letzten WE auch mal angeschaut. Unten kommt man schon recht blöd in so eine kleine Mulde rein obwohl Stöckchen da liegen.
Unten easy going. Zumindest so wie ich es kenne. Wo fährst du da runter? Ich vermute mal anders


----------



## S P (13. Juni 2013)

@HTWolfi
Ich habe schon fest mit dir am Buck gerechnet. Stattdessen treibst du dich in kalchi rum. 
Wir hatten heute auch unseren Spaß gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wo fährst du da runter? Ich vermute mal anders



Im 1. Bild genau so wie das Rad steht. Mit Fahrer sieht es so aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10637413&postcount=5836

Beim 2. Bild bin ich über den Felsen im Hintergrund angefahren, dann sind es noch 1½ leicht abfallend Radlängen bis zur eigentlichen Kante.
Weiter runter bin ich an der Stelle mit dem weißen Fleck am Felsen, der knapp links oberhalb der Gabelbrücke erkennbar ist.
Die ganze Felsformation kann man auch unmittelbar rechts (von unten links gesehen) umfahren (aus dieser Perspektive nicht erkennbar).

@S_P Das mit Kalchi war ein ziemlich spontaner Einfall.


----------



## Blennie (13. Juni 2013)

muss leider 6 wochen pausieren...hab mir den mittelhandknochen gebrochen und habe nun 3 schrauben mehr, die locker werden können


----------



## rebirth (13. Juni 2013)

Beim biken passiert? Gute besserung


----------



## Höfbert (13. Juni 2013)

Aber heute. Wenn das Wetter hält würde ich gerne gegen sieben ne runde am Buck drehen. Ein paar Schlüsselstellen fahren und dann noch ne trailrunde. Wie schaut's?


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Juni 2013)

Blennie: Muss am Wetter liegen, ich hab mir gestern auch den Fuß kaputt gemacht. Kann kaum laufen, mal schauen wie lange das dieses Mal dauert :/


----------



## dertobel (13. Juni 2013)

Ich dreh' heut ne Runde im Kalchreuther Forst... Werde so um 19:00 am Parkplatz Tennenlohe starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2013)

...werd´ erst ab 20:00 die Moscitos am TG oder bei K.reuth füttern gehen...


----------



## S P (13. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich dreh' heut ne Runde im Kalchreuther Forst... Werde so um 19:00 am Parkplatz Tennenlohe starten



Dann sehen wir uns heute ja noch.


----------



## Blennie (13. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Blennie: Muss am Wetter liegen, ich hab mir gestern auch den Fuß kaputt gemacht. Kann kaum laufen, mal schauen wie lange das dieses Mal dauert :/


warst schon beim doc ? da darfst du nix verschleppen....
ja, ist in osternohe passiert, bin auf nassem northshore element weggerutscht... nun hab ich 3 schrauben mehr, die locker werden können


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Juni 2013)

Ist blöd angehauen und dabei überdehnt, nichts zu Wildes - tut nur sauweh. Hab mir heute frei genommen und lieg schon den ganzen Tag mit Eispack am Fuß in der Sonne. Ist ja erst gestern passiert. Falls es garnicht besser wird lass ichs noch anschauen vom Doc, aber bis jetzt ist es erstmal aushaltbar.


----------



## Blennie (13. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ist blöd angehauen und dabei überdehnt, nichts zu Wildes - tut nur sauweh. Hab mir heute frei genommen und lieg schon den ganzen Tag mit Eispack am Fuß in der Sonne. Ist ja erst gestern passiert. Falls es garnicht besser wird lass ichs noch anschauen vom Doc, aber bis jetzt ist es erstmal aushaltbar.


ist es der linke?
dafür hätt ich eine klettschiene für dich zur stabilisierung


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Juni 2013)

Der is es. Schiene gehört bei mir schon zur Grundausstattung


----------



## S P (13. Juni 2013)

So, Pflichtprogramm in kalchi abgeschlossen. Jetzt kommen wir zum Hauptteil.


----------



## bike_schrat (13. Juni 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> muss leider 6 wochen pausieren...hab mir den mittelhandknochen gebrochen und habe nun 3 schrauben mehr, die locker werden können



na endlich äußert sich die blennie mal öffentlich zu den vorfällen ... klingt unschön  nochmals gute besserung  aber northshore und nass ist immer schlecht. irgendwo stand in todesnohe auch mal, dass man die bei nässe ned fahren darf... mit verdreckten reifen, gehts übrigens auch ganz gut wegzuschmieren, da hab ich die northshore-notfall-unkontrolliert-runterdrop-übung auch mal gemacht...


----------



## softlurch (13. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> So, Pflichtprogramm in kalchi abgeschlossen. Jetzt kommen wir zum Hauptteil.


Mahlzeit! :beer:


----------



## dertobel (13. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> So, Pflichtprogramm in kalchi abgeschlossen. Jetzt kommen wir zum Hauptteil.



War ne schöne Runde... und wir haben einen Stuntman gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (14. Juni 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> ja, ist in osternohe passiert, bin auf nassem northshore element weggerutscht... nun hab ich 3 schrauben mehr, die locker werden können



Gute Besserung!
Hatte schon die Befürchtung, es könnte ein Haushaltsunfall gewesen sein  jetzt bin ich beruhigt. 

 @flachmaennchen
schnellwiederaufdiebeinekomm 



S P schrieb:


> So, Pflichtprogramm in kalchi abgeschlossen. Jetzt kommen wir zum Hauptteil.



 Nachdem der logistische Teil in Kalchi geklärt scheint, werde ich demnächst auch mal mitfahren. 

Hat @dertobel endlich ein neues Rad?

Stuntman? Hört sich nach jeder Menge unkontrollierter Action an. _Oder hat sich dertobel doublen lassen _


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2013)

hehe 
Nee - Tobi fährt noch sein altes. Alles eine Frage der Zeit.
Das Stuntman Thema betrifft diese jene Stelle an der Felsenabfahrt (siehe div. Fotos).
Es war etwas Publikum an der besagten Stufe. Und als ich diese gefahren bin, wollte der geneigte Zuschauer das auch unbedingt ausprobieren - mit negativen Ausgang. Nix ernstes passiert, außer aufgeschürfter Ellenbogen. 

Die Stufe von deinem zweiten Bild habe ich mir auch mal angeschaut. Anfahrt eben, oder über die Erhebung? Habs mich nicht getraut.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

Man leude, hört mal das "trainieren" auf! 

Wie soll ich das denn jemals aufholen?


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Stufe von deinem zweiten Bild habe ich mir auch mal angeschaut. Anfahrt eben, oder über die Erhebung? Habs mich nicht getraut.



Anfahrt über den kleinen Block/Felsen davor, für die Stufe selbst macht das aber kaum einen Unterschied  denke ich.


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2013)

Ah, okay. Und stimmt - das macht die Stufe nicht einfacher.


----------



## Blennie (14. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Man leude, hört mal das "trainieren" auf!
> 
> Wie soll ich das denn jemals aufholen?



GENAU !!!
ganz meine meinung wähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blennie (14. Juni 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> na endlich äußert sich die blennie mal öffentlich zu den vorfällen ... klingt unschön  nochmals gute besserung  aber northshore und nass ist immer schlecht. irgendwo stand in todesnohe auch mal, dass man die bei nässe ned fahren darf... mit verdreckten reifen, gehts übrigens auch ganz gut wegzuschmieren, da hab ich die northshore-notfall-unkontrolliert-runterdrop-übung auch mal gemacht...


das steht UNTEN am lift... parken muss ma oben.... is auf der ersten abfahrt passiert... egal..eigentlich weiß mans ja ,... so blöd.... ich ärgere mich über mich selber 
danke für die genesungswünsche..liebe grüße an chr.


----------



## Blennie (14. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Hatte schon die Befürchtung, es könnte ein Haushaltsunfall gewesen sein  jetzt bin ich beruhigt.
> 
> @flachmaennchen
> ...


danke, lieber wolfi


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen
> schnellwiederaufdiebeinekomm



Danke, auf den Beinen bin ich zwangsläufig schon wieder, mehr als einen Tag wegen sowas von der Arbeit wegbleiben ist immer doof. Laufen fällt noch schwer weils den Zeh jedes Mal so hochdrückt und das schmerzt im Zehgelenk 

Pedalieren geht allerdings ohne das es drückt, mach zwar erstmal keine Kunststückchen aber geradeaus fahren und die Kondi am Leben halten muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (14. Juni 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> liebe grüße an chr.


chr.? du meinst kr. oder? danke - grüße und gute besserung zurück


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mal wieder nur Handybilder, aber diesmal ist zumindest ein Rad drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben das letzte mal auch den Oldschool getroffen, ich hoffe er lauert nicht jungen Radlerinnen auf.


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Haben das letzte mal auch den Oldschool getroffen, ich hoffe er lauert nicht jungen Radlerinnen auf.


Viel schlimmer, das kann ich hier aber nicht schreiben  

Hier noch was aus der Kategorie »kurz und steil«. Der Auslauf ist leider etwas »stumpf«.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2013)

Stumpf hatte ich erst, tut mindestens 4 Wochen verdammt weh.


----------



## dertobel (14. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hat @_dertobel_ endlich ein neues Rad?
> 
> Stuntman? Hört sich nach jeder Menge unkontrollierter Action an. _Oder hat sich dertobel doublen lassen _



Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad...

Die Action wird konstant kontrollierter... - aber doubeln will mich einfach keiner


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juni 2013)

In Kalchi siehts nett aus. Nehmt ihr mich mal mit? 
Nicht das ich scharf auf dieses Stufen gefahre wäre, bleibe trotz mittelgroßen Rädern schon am Stb überall an der Kefü hängen, (tiefer Schwerpunkt hat eben nicht nur Vorteile) aber da siehts/sahs nett aus und ich war das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren dort.
Flow gibts da ja auch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (14. Juni 2013)

Fährt Morgen oder Sonntag jemand?


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

@Mike_Cremer 11 uhr kalchi


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2013)

Will nicht jetzt schon einer fahren


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Will nicht jetzt schon einer fahren


Immer diese _Extrawürste_


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2013)

Du weißt doch, der frühe Vogel und so.....auch wenn dieser den meisten hier mal den Buckel runterrutschen kann 
Geh ich halt mal wieder ins F Studio, zahl eh schon fast für die Katz dieses Jahr.
1100 Kalchi wäre mir auch lieber als die Hochzeitseinladung


----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juni 2013)

Ich geh mal von heute 11 Uhr aus? Das werde ich wohl leider nicht schaffen...
Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## killacat (15. Juni 2013)

Servus Jungs,

gestern mal wieder im STB unterwegs gewesen. Ganz schöne Pampe stellenweise. Das Weibchen hat auch geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz. 

Morgen wäre ich auch für eine Runde zu haben. Muss mich ja mal wieder langsam rantasten. 

Gruß,
der Joe


----------



## Stressi25 (15. Juni 2013)

So melde mich zurück von den FourPeaks. Nach ner Woche Erholung geht's wieder los. Sonntag würde ich ne gemütliche Runde fahren nach Forchheim. Zeit ca 11 Uhr


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal von heute 11 Uhr aus? Das werde ich wohl leider nicht schaffen...
> Morgen jemand unterwegs?



Jaaaaaaa! Morgen Brunner Berg?


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

Oder was in der fränkischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juni 2013)

Mehr als 3h habe ich leider nicht Zeit...fränkische ist daher nicht möglich! 
Bist bei einer Standardrunde am Buck auch dabei?


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

Jo, dann fahrn wir halt am Buck. Der Umzug ist nahezu durch, geht heut noch ne kleine runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2013)

ich wollte abends ne Runde Stadtwald fahren.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juni 2013)

Heut wird es wohl nichts mehr...! Morgen früh? So gegen 10 Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

@dertobel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184516-ragley-blue-pig-x-rahmen


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

Eher elf?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juni 2013)

Geht klar! 11 Uhr am TG!


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## dertobel (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_dertobel_ http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184516-ragley-blue-pig-x-rahmen



Danke für den Hinweis... Habe mich zwischenzeitlich aber schon entschieden 
Dauert aber noch a weng...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Werkzeug um eine Formula The One (Centerlock) auszubauen bzw. festzuschrauben? 
 @S P: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juni 2013)

@SP
Au, das Schienbein wieder. Zumindest nicht ganz so schlimm wie das letzte mal bzw. lang.
Man sollte Flats erfinden, die, wenn sie parallel zur Kurbel stehen, die Pins einfahren.....aber die wären dann ja wieder zu schwer. 

Was war den heute am Buck los? Auf dem Rückweg vom Moritzberg habe ich Horden von Radlern getroffen, aber kein bekanntes Gesicht dabei.

Edit: Hat schon mal jemand mit "Meine Tracks" auf dem Smartphone einen MTB Runde aufgezeichnet? 
Entfernung, Max/Avg Kmh haut hin. Aber die Höhenmeter rät das Programm nur schätze ich. 1737hm auf meiner Daheim-Buck-Moritzbergrunde? Mit Sicherheit nicht. 700 vielleicht.
Wo 26% Steigung und 36% Gefälle waren möchte ich auch wissen.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juni 2013)

@MTBermLuS:  Was fährst du denn für eine Moritzbergrunde? Ich hab das auch schon mal überlegt bin aber immer vor den vielen Waldautobahnen zurückgeschreckt. Hast du evtl einen Track?


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Habe mich zwischenzeitlich aber schon entschieden


Aber kein Shan, oder?



Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Werkzeug (Centerlock)


http://i.imgur.com/3S7iX.png
Sowas?


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

sieht aus wie das Werkzeug zum Kassette festschrauben - wenn´s das Gleiche ist, hab´ ich sowas


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

jo ist das gleiche.

Fährt jemand am Dienstag am Stb???? Bin scho fast auf entzug.... @simatt würd evtl mitgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juni 2013)

Ja so ein Ding müsste das sein! 

@ Topo: Ich denke dass ein Kassettenabzieher wohl auch funktionieren dürfte?! Was meinst du?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2013)

Habe heute früh auch ne Horde Biker am Löwensaal gesehen, die ich nicht kannte.

Bin heute mit dem MTB vom TG nach Brunn - Ungelstetten - Röthenbach - Altdorf - Lenzenberg.
Zurück mit dem RR über Fischbach. Rennrad war eindeutig schneller


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ja so ein Ding müsste das sein!
> 
> @ Topo: Ich denke dass ein Kassettenabzieher wohl auch funktionieren dürfte?! Was meinst du?


 
ich würde es probieren - hatte bisher nix mit Centerlook zu schaffen...


----------



## matzescott (16. Juni 2013)

Ja der passt nach ich auch immer


----------



## LesPaul (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> jo ist das gleiche.
> 
> Fährt jemand am Dienstag am Stb????



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2013)

Denke bin auch Dienstag abend im STB dabei. Endlich bisschen Luft zwischen den Klausuren


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

komme auch, hab´ eh die Woche URLAUB


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2013)

psst, das will keiner wissen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juni 2013)

Super! Bin am Dienstag auch dabei!!! 
 @topo: Wäre cool wenn du das Ding am Dienstag mal mitbringen könntest und 5-10 min. Zeit mehr einplanst!


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS:  Was fährst du denn für eine Moritzbergrunde? Ich hab das auch schon mal überlegt bin aber immer vor den vielen Waldautobahnen zurückgeschreckt. Hast du evtl einen Track?



Kein track nötig.  Bucktrails nach belieben. Dann dem blau strich oder grünem Punkt nach. Eine seite hoch den berg auf der anderen seite wieder runter.  Quasi rechts rum hoch links rum den trail runter und wieder zurück. 
Je nachdem was man trails am buck mitnimmt ca. 70km.
(Von mir daheim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

@_Mike_Cremer_
geht klar - sonst noch was ;-)

  @_Milan0_
mir war aber gÂ´rad danach
und
brauchst du noch Â´ne 203er Bremsscheibe?
die Gebrauchte fÃ¼r lau und das frische Kuchenblech fÃ¼r 20 â¬

  @_rebirth_
schick bitte der Simone die Links:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/177725-lapierre-froggy-718
http://www.ebay.de/itm/INNOTECH-High-Tech-Ketten-Fluid-105-100-ml-/151008885547#vi-content
(gibt es auch in der 500 ml Familienpackung)


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

@topolino sie heißt @simatt hier. ich schreibs ihr nochma ^^


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juni 2013)

Danke! Nee das war's dann erstmal!


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

@_simatt_

für deinen Bekannten:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/177725-lapierre-froggy-718

für deine Kette: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/INNOTECH-Hig...1008885547#vi-content?clk_rvr_id=491276585979
(gibt es auch in der 500 ml Familienpackung)


----------



## dertobel (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Aber kein Shan, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2013)

@topolino

Danke für das Angebot. Wenn es keine Umstände macht, bring mal bitte beide mit. Kuchenblech ist die ohne Ausfräsungen, oder?


----------



## microbat (17. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @_topolino_
> 
> Danke für das Angebot. Wenn es keine Umstände macht, bring mal bitte beide mit. Kuchenblech ist die ohne Ausfräsungen, oder?


 
ja und ja


----------



## FS190864 (17. Juni 2013)

hi, bin von di -do geschäftlich in nbg- nehme das mtb mit. wo,fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

steinbrüchlein. bekannt? 

@ rest: Wann fahr mer morgen? um 1800 mal zur abwechslung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (17. Juni 2013)

diese Woche wegen mir gerne...


----------



## LesPaul (17. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> steinbrüchlein. bekannt?
> 
> @ rest: Wann fahr mer morgen? um 1800 mal zur abwechslung?



Ja, 18:00 passt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juni 2013)

Läuft.


----------



## Höfbert (17. Juni 2013)

Läfft ach.
Jemand aus der Südstadt dabei, der mit am Kanal rausstrampelt?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

Sauber 

Dann bis 1800


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2013)

18 Uhr wird bei mir knapp. Ich versuche es aber. Höfbert vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann am Kanal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

@Milan0 wenn am ppl keiner steht dann halt am "spielplatz" hinten.
 @HTWolfi kommst auch? Ich bring warscheinlich die simone mit, sie möcht dich ma fahren sehen


----------



## microbat (17. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 18 Uhr wird bei mir knapp. Ich versuche es aber. Höfbert vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann am Kanal


 

no prob - zum einen basteln wir erst ma an ner Bremse rum und ansonsten gehen wir halt hinten rechts spielen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Juni 2013)

18 Uhr wird bei  mir auch knapp...ich werde euch aber schon finden!


----------



## softlurch (18. Juni 2013)

Ick Werd mir beeilen 

Werde vermutlich ca 20 vor 6 die Bank an der Wodan- Ecke Münchener passieren. Falls wer mit auf dieser Anfahrtsroute aufspringen will ...


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2013)

Bei dir aufspringen?


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2013)

Bevor sich einer "zerlegt" 
- wie wär´s mit ab 18:00 hinten rechts spielen und ab 18:30 am üblichen Parkplatz...

...wann wir losfahren und wie lange es dauert, ist mir die Woche wurscht - solange mich die Moskitos nicht (übermäßig) anzapfen.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Juni 2013)

> Werde vermutlich ca 20 vor 6 die Bank an der Wodan- Ecke Münchener passieren. Falls wer mit auf dieser Anfahrtsroute aufspringen will ...



Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2013)

Ach das seh mer schon. Nur kein stress


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ich werde am Kanal raus fahren. Werde kurz nach am Spielplatz auftauchen


----------



## Höfbert (18. Juni 2013)

bist scho los? ich mach mich jetzt auf die socken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (18. Juni 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz?


Wo bleibst?


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Juni 2013)

Gut wars, Hüfteinsatz hat passd, alles andere auch.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2013)

Ja war echt ne schöne Tour


----------



## softlurch (18. Juni 2013)

Jep! :beer:


----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2013)

Das bier hätt schon etwas kälter sein können. Sonst wars super


----------



## microbat (19. Juni 2013)

sehr schöne Runde 

und mal wieder eine Hausaufgabe erledigt 
- bleiben noch mindestens viele


----------



## EDA (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kürzlich von Nürnberg nach Rückersdorf gezogen und suche gute Touren von hier aus. Hat jemand Vorschläge bzw. Routeninfos für mich. 
Idealerweise sind die Touren 45-75 km lang und haben natürlich einen möglichst hohen Trailanteil. 
In Richtung Nürnberg/Schmausenbuck kenne ich gute Touren. Aber gerade in Richtung Eckental - Osternohe und in der Gegend um Engelthal habe ich keine Anhaltspunkte. 

Danke vorab!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (19. Juni 2013)

War super gestern! 

Ich werde heute Abend wahrscheinlich ne schnelle Runde am Buck drehen....jemand Interesse?


----------



## FrankenChris (19. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen. 

Nun ist es soweit. Als stiller Leser habe ich schon einige Zeit mitgelesen und als stolzer Besitzer eines Copperhead 3 würde ich gerne bei den "Nordlichtern" mit rein schnuppern. 

Wie kann ich mir eure Ausflüge vorstellen? Waldweg und Schotter für die Feierabend Tour? Kilometer oder eher Gelände? 

Bitte habt etwas Nachsicht wenn ich als Newby mit den einen oder Fachausdrücken meine Probleme habe. 

Ps:
Meine Vorstellung findet ihr im Vorstellungsthread. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2013)

Hiho, wenig KM, wenig HM, wenig Schotter, viel trails, viel technikzeugs. Zumindest wenns am stb "rund" geht


----------



## microbat (19. Juni 2013)

@EDA
Kauf dir ´ne Wanderkarte 
(Bsp. Fritsch Blatt 80 / ISBN 978-3-86116-080-9)


----------



## Tommy_Nbg (19. Juni 2013)

Servus!

Jetzt komme ich auch mal aus dem Versteck gekrochen. Habe mich bisweilen auch nur als Mitleser hier im Forum herumgetrieben. Selber wohne ich in Wendelstein gleich am Alten Kanal/Fischleinsberg und habe mit einem gebrauchten MTB-Fully Blut geleckt. Wollte gestern bereits am Parkplatz STB dazustoßen, habe es aber nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft. Dafür traf ich am "Spielplatz" Michael mit seiner weiblichen Begleitung an und habe mich auch kurz über eure Runde hier unterhalten. STB werde ich zu Beginn favorisieren, Buck und Tiergarten habe ich bis jetzt noch nie angesteuert. Freue mich schon euch kennenlernen zu dürfen.

Grüße
Tom

P.S.: Heute hab ich noch ein Rücklicht SIGMA Cuberider nahe der Brücke Fischleinsberg/A6 Richtung Waldwegeinfahrt Sitzbank - Steinbrüchlein gefunden. Falls jemand dieses Licht vermisst, bitte bei mir melden! Ist wohl beim Heizen aus der Halterung gespruchen.


----------



## microbat (19. Juni 2013)

@Tommy_Nbg
Rücklicht: meinst du die Einzelteile - verstreut auf 4 Meter?


----------



## Tommy_Nbg (19. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @Tommy_Nbg
> Rücklicht: meinst du die Einzelteile - verstreut auf 4 Meter?



Nene ist noch ganz, eine von zwei LR1 Batterien hängt noch drin. Die Halterung wird wohl nach an der Sattelstütze "kleben"


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

Werden die trümmer an der autobahn gewesen sein, oder? 
 @topolino @flachmaennchen schon näheres geplant wegen "morgen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2013)

überlege mir gerade eine Nachtfahrt bei 21°C


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## S P (20. Juni 2013)

In der Innenstadt hatte es heute Nacht 23-24°C. Immer diese Extreme 
Aber wird ja tendenziell kühler


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juni 2013)

@rebirth Schaun wir dann mal, so richtig sicher ist sich der Wetterbericht ja nicht. Springt zwischen doch noch ok und Weltuntergang hin und her. Wann könntest du denn da sein?


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hoff das das kakkkwetter westlich vorbeizieht... 

Ich hätt um 1430 aus. Topo kann aber erst gegen abend, oder?


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juni 2013)

Er meinte doch er kann durchgehend, aber was er sagt klingt eher nach nicht wollen ^^
Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne Info sonst hätt ich gesagt so gegen 17.00 an der Veste oben. Schreibst mir nochmal bevor du losfahren würdest wegen Wetter und dann is da wer da is.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

Jo ok


----------



## FrankenChris (20. Juni 2013)

Herrlich heute morgen beim Turmberg.... Perfektes Wetter gegen 8 Uhr :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Er meinte doch er kann durchgehend, aber was er sagt klingt eher nach nicht wollen ^^
> Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne Info sonst hätt ich gesagt so gegen 17.00 an der Veste oben. Schreibst mir nochmal bevor du losfahren würdest wegen Wetter und dann is da wer da is.



17Uhr ist bei mir auch a weng knapp, eher 18.30.


----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heut´ raus und gehe in´s klimatisierte (Pop-Korn) Kino 

Bei den aktuellen Temp. geht mein Kreislauf in die Knie,
heut´ Abend soll die Welt unter gehen,
wenn sich meine liebste Gaul frei nimmt, hab´ ich Bike frei....

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juni 2013)

Mir gehts grad ähnlich, aufm Weg zum Bäcker heut mittag fast abgeklappt. So drückend und ekelhaftig ich legs glaub ich nicht drauf an heute. @rebirth von mir aus lassen wirs lieber heut.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

zu kalt, zu nass, zu viel schnee, zu warm...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2013)

kann ich grade nicht beurteilen, die Klima im Büro steht auf 25° und ich hab's bis jetzt vermieden, das Gebäude zu verlassen


----------



## Höfbert (20. Juni 2013)

@Stevie: ich fahr gerade aus Minga ham. Evtl fahr ich gegen sieben noch ne kleine Runde. Die Wolken türmen sich aber schon bedrohlich auf...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin erstmal raus....Bike ist bis Do. nicht verfügbar! 

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

wassn los?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. Juni 2013)

Die VR Bremse einzustellen scheint ein größerer Akt zu sein und die haben höllisch viel zu tun...läuft alles wie geschmiert!


----------



## Höfbert (20. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr ne Runde Street in Nürnberg. Alles andere ist mir heute zu viel Getrete.  @Stevie: Wir sehen uns am Samstag!


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch bisschen über die Spielplätze in der Südstadt roller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2013)

nicht mal ne halbe Stunde habe ich trocken geschafft


----------



## Höfbert (20. Juni 2013)

Bin ganz froh, dass ich nicht mehr ins STB gefahren bin...


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juni 2013)

Echt erschreckend, wie schnell und einfach man sich auf das Niveau anderer herunter ziehen lässt. 
War heute mit S P nur Bier trinken am STB, bin keine einzige Stelle gefahren. 
Ich muss meinen Umgang dringend noch mal überdenken


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Echt erschreckend, wie schnell und einfach man sich auf das Niveau anderer herunter ziehen lässt.
> War heute mit S P nur Bier trinken am STB, bin keine einzige Stelle gefahren.
> Ich muss meinen Umgang dringend noch mal überdenken



Hehe morng werd erst gfohrn und dann bier drunken;-)


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

@Höfbert scheinbar ist noch eine yvonne dabei am samstag. Bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (20. Juni 2013)

War einmal mit ihr fahren. Ist ein Mädl aus Freiburg. Cool drauf auf jeden. Wird auf jeden Fall ein Spaß!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Echt erschreckend, wie schnell und einfach man sich auf das Niveau anderer herunter ziehen lässt.
> War heute mit S P nur Bier trinken am STB, bin keine einzige Stelle gefahren.
> Ich muss meinen Umgang dringend noch mal überdenken



Laufradsatz mit der Bierwaage eingespeicht und zentriert.


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2013)

Zentrieren war das Ziel. Leider konnte sich mein VR bei @HTWolfi Fingern überhaupt nicht entspannen. Das Resultat waren feste Nippel.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Zentrieren war das Ziel. Leider konnte sich mein VR bei @HTWolfi Fingern überhaupt nicht entspannen. Das Resultat waren feste Nippel.



Ja, ja der Wolfi hat Zauberhände.


----------



## Höfbert (22. Juni 2013)

Geht morgen was zammen? Kalchi?


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2013)

martina u ich sind dabei, so um 10.00uhr


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2013)

@rebirth

Morgen (So.) kann ich erst ab ca. 17:00 Uhr die Mugg´n zwischen K.reuth & T.lohe füttern...


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

Topo ich kann morgen net so lang. Ich "muss" danach in den Tiergarten.

@ rest: morgen um 1000 Kalchi Turmberg


----------



## Höfbert (22. Juni 2013)

Leutz, können wir viertel nach bis halb machen? Ich muss mim Zug fahren, außer jemand aus Nürnberg nimmt mich mit.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Leutz, können wir viertel nach bis halb machen? Ich muss mim Zug fahren, außer jemand aus Nürnberg nimmt mich mit.



mir egal ,kein proplem, sag einfach bescheid wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (22. Juni 2013)

Also, hab nachgeschaut: bin um viertel vor am bhf oben in Kalchi. Donner dann runter und sollte spätestes viertel nach da sein.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

alles roger =D


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2013)

ok


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2013)

Hey, wollte Stolperstellen anfahren und üben oder einfach nur Trails fahren?
Mehr als 5 min an der selben Stelle halte ich nicht aus 

btw
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/18/schon-jetzt-der-clip-des-jahres-danny-macaskills-imaginate/

kennt ja schon jeder, aber immer wenn ich ihn oder andere seiner Gattung sehe denke ich an Bodenturnen auf zwei Rädern. Die "Treffsicherheit" ist mir ein Rätsel, ehrlich.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

Mehr als 5 min pack ich auch net... 
So tourenstolpern halt


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2013)

hat sich eh erledigt, wird zu spät. Bab vergessen das ich zum "Mittagsgrillen" eingeladen bin.

Somit muss der frühe Vogel wieder mal seinen Wurm fangen...naja hatte heute Nachmittag ja "powernapping" 

PS: ich werf mich weg....
http://www.spiegel.de/video/ostrich...s-powernapping-aus-spanien-video-1244640.html


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Also, hab nachgeschaut: bin um viertel vor am bhf oben in Kalchi. Donner dann runter und sollte spätestes viertel nach da sein.



Fahre auch mit. Steht das noch mit 9.45 in Kalchreuth? Wurde sonst mit dir mitfahren.


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fahre auch mit. Steht das noch mit 9.45 in Kalchreuth? Wurde sonst mit dir mitfahren.



10.15uhr du hirsch


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.15uhr du hirsch



Du Elch , 09:45 wäre die Zugankunft von Höfbert in Kalchi.

Ich hab heute leider keine Zeit, mach eine Männertour in der Hersbrucker. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Elke zu Fuß wieder schneller, wie ich mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)

Wetter ist gut, werde auch um 10.15 am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Du Elch , 09:45 wäre die Zugankunft von Höfbert in Kalchi.
> 
> Ich hab heute leider keine Zeit, mach eine Männertour in der Hersbrucker.
> Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Elke zu Fuß wieder schneller, wie ich mit dem Bike.


----------



## Höfbert (23. Juni 2013)

Jo,9:45 am Bahnhof steht.


----------



## softlurch (23. Juni 2013)

Werde am späten Nachmittag so zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr ein bisschen mtb'en im stb. Falls jemand Lust hat sich dazu zu gesellen ...


----------



## Höfbert (23. Juni 2013)

Schöne Runde heut!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)

Ja flottes Ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2013)

wie siehts am dienstag aus? ich würd vielleicht 2 leut ma den stb zeigen..


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich gern mal wieder fahren. Muss zwar Haufen lernen, aber ewig halte ich es nicht ohne Rad aus...


----------



## softlurch (23. Juni 2013)

N bisschen Regen könnt's bis Dienstagabend schon vertragen. Is schon wieder ganz schön trocken - stellenweise!


----------



## killacat (24. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Werde am späten Nachmittag so zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr ein bisschen mtb'en im stb. Falls jemand Lust hat sich dazu zu gesellen ...



Schee war's - aber so eine kleiner Schauer zum Staub ablöschen tut echt Not.



rebirth schrieb:


> wie siehts am dienstag aus? ich würd vielleicht 2 leut ma den stb zeigen..



Wann würdet ihr fahren? Könnte frühestens 19:00 im STB sein.


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

Naja, 1900 halt


----------



## microbat (24. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Naja, 1900 halt


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2013)

von mir aus auch bisschen eher


----------



## Höfbert (24. Juni 2013)

Bin leider raus bis Ende der Woche. Meine Kids schreiben Abschlussprüfung...


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Juni 2013)

19.00 eher könnt ich auch nicht. Komm erst recht spät von der Dienstreise zurück am Dienstag. Hätte auch nichts gegen Buck mal wieder


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für STB 

Mal schauen, wann ich mich vom Lernen losreißen kann, bin ich evtl schon bisschen früher zum Spielen am Parkplatz.
Ansonsten Tour ab 1900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> von mir aus auch bisschen eher



man kann ja vorher etwas spielen wenn man das möchte  

reini wie fährst du eigentlich? jemand aus Bbg ist die woche in nbg und kommt mit, die frage ist nur ob er mitm auto anreist oder mitm rad.

*EDIT* Huch, neue seite nicht gesehen ^^

*EDIT2* Ich bin auch für STB, Buck dann nächste woche


----------



## microbat (24. Juni 2013)

Buck dann kommenden Donnerstag


----------



## FrankenChris (24. Juni 2013)

Fahrt ihr dass Anfänger mit halten können dann würde ich mal das Bike ins Auto schmeißen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

bis auf einen sind hier alles anfänger..


----------



## Kitten (24. Juni 2013)

Howdie.. suche auch n Mitfahrer/in... vllt. jmd ausm Nürnberger Norden ...


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

morgen 1900 und so!?


----------



## softlurch (24. Juni 2013)

Kitten schrieb:


> Howdie.. suche auch n Mitfahrer/in... vllt. jmd ausm Nürnberger Norden ...


Also für morgen 19 Uhr STB und wenn das Wetter nach sicherer trockener An- und Abreise mit dem Rad aussieht - dann 18:15 Uhr ab Stresemannplatz! 
Änderungen vorbehalten ...


----------



## Kitten (24. Juni 2013)

Sorry, was ist STB ? ;-) Ich fahr Fahrrad, mit kürzeln kenn ich mich nicht aus ^^


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Also für morgen 19 Uhr STB und wenn das Wetter nach sicherer trockener An- und Abreise mit dem Rad aussieht - dann 18:15 Uhr ab Stresemannplatz!
> Änderungen vorbehalten ...



Dito nur 18:30 ab der Bank. Kreuzung Münchner Wodanstraße


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

@Milan0: der simon kommt um 18:30 zur bank dings. Nimmst ihn dann mit zum stb??


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2013)

Klaro


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2013)

Im Moment geht hier gerade die Welt unter...


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2013)

Ach das war bei uns auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2013)

Ja ist schon wieder vorbei. Wenn es so bleibt fahre ich


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2013)

Siehst..


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2013)

heut´ Abend soll´s nimmer regnen...


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2013)

War jetzt aber doch mehr Wasser, als ich bestellt hatte


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2013)

ob mann möchte oder nicht geht´s dann geschmeidiger die Klippe runter


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts aus in Nürnberg? Auch für Moddermuffel wie mich fahrbar? Sitz grad im ZUg aus Stuttgart wieder heim und müsst mich dann nachher recht beeilen wenn ichs noch schaffen will. Die Frage ob sinch das lohnt.


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2013)

mach dein schutzblech dran... ^^ bis nachher!


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2013)

Schmodder von unten = ja
H²O von oben = eher nein -> die Regenfront verzieht sich g´rad wieder...


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2013)

Also ich brauch den schmodder heute nicht! Ich bin raus ...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich steh an der Bank um 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2013)

Also hier fängts gerade wieder an zu Regnen.......bin ja froh das ich Urlaub habe...


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juni 2013)

Ich komm Nürnberg immer näher und seh das Elend schn an mir vorbeirauschen ausm Zug raus. Das is mir auf jeden Fall auch zu nass. :/


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich steh an der Bank um 18:30


Mit Regenschirm und dann ab ins labipa? Wäre ich dabei  :beer:


----------



## LesPaul (25. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Also ich brauch den schmodder heute nicht! Ich bin raus ...



dito.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2013)

War eine richtig geile Runde heute!


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2013)

3 davon! Und zwar im Engel. Mit'm S P :beer:


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2013)

genau! 

Rad´l wurde endlich   mal wieder geputzt & die WaMa dreht noch ihre Runden...


----------



## Dorsdn (26. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (26. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen,

bin ab u zu in nürnberg auf dienstreise. und würde gern die trails dort nach feierabend rocken. könnt mir jemand einen tip geben (vielleicht auch Goggle GPS daten), wo ich am besten enduro tour fahren kann. danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (26. Juni 2013)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ab u zu in nürnberg auf dienstreise. und würde gern die trails dort nach feierabend rocken. könnt mir jemand einen tip geben (vielleicht auch Goggle GPS daten), wo ich am besten enduro tour fahren kann. danke im voraus


Hi, kalchreuth und Steinbrüchlein z.b. Mit GPS kann ich leider nicht dienen. Man kann sich allerdings hier bei einigen Gruppen mit anschließen. 
Oli


----------



## FrankenChris (26. Juni 2013)

War heute in kalchi. War lustig aber kalt  als ich dann versucht habe ne Sumpfpfütze zu durchfahren und gescheitert bin hatte ich dann auch noch nasse Füße :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Jemand Lust Sonntag Mittag nach Kalchi zu fahren? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## microbat (26. Juni 2013)

war´s die Pfütze am Gehege Richtung Abschussrampe 
Die ist laaang und tief - ging bei mir nur am Zaun entlang hangelnd... 
...hatte dann Algen im Getriebe


----------



## FrankenChris (27. Juni 2013)

Ne eigentlich was ganz unscheinbares... Aber die war Sau tief und mit nem Magnet bestückt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## dertobel (27. Juni 2013)

Es ist ja sonst nicht meine Art... und bei Zalando habe ich auch nix bestellt... Aber: Kreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2013)

Huch, ging ja schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2013)

Sauber! Schon am aufbau?


----------



## dertobel (27. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sauber! Schon am aufbau?


nee! fehlt schon noch was... er kam auch erst heute an 
Denke mal, dass es noch bis Mitte August dauert, bis ich das Ding fahrbereit habe... Bis dahin muss ich noch mit der CC - Geometrie vom Transalp vorlieb nehmen. Das Transalp baue ich dann um, auf das, was es eigentlich ist: ein CC - MTB


----------



## dertobel (27. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Huch, ging ja schnell.


Jupp - bin begeistert!


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2013)

das ist der vorteil wenn man ein halbes jahr auf seinen rahmen wartet. bis dahin sind alles teile schon verstaubt (gewesen...) ^^


*EDIT* NICE: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/192334-ragley-raglebluepig-16-rahmen


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Juni 2013)

16" ist leider recht klein, oder? Wie groß ist deiner S P?


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2013)

18''


----------



## softlurch (27. Juni 2013)

Ist anscheinend von der Form her noch eine andere Variante als die vom S P und meiner. Der is übrigens 17" und kleiner (kürzer) dürft er nicht sein.

... aber schick isser trotzdem


----------



## microbat (27. Juni 2013)

http://www.ragleybikes.com/bluepig-yellow#geometry


Bei 16" gibt es polierte Knie...


----------



## dertobel (27. Juni 2013)

Laufradgröße: 20" - das ist sehr putzig


----------



## softlurch (27. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> http://www.ragleybikes.com/bluepig-yellow#geometry
> Bei 16" gibt es polierte Knie...


das ist die Geo vom 2013er Modell. Das im bikemarkt is älter und hat steileren sitzwinkel und höheres Tretlager. Und ein Helius AM -  selbst in L - poliert mir mehr die Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Juni 2013)

Scheint ein älteres Modelljahr zu sein. 27,2er Sattelstützen Durchmesser haben die aktuelle Modelle ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2013)

Aber die neue Geo fände ich garnicht so schlecht bei 16" 

Hat doch Vorteile bisschen kleiner zu sein


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2013)

Denk nicht daran


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Denkt zufällig jemand ans Biken - heute nachmittag/abends?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2013)

Heute abend CM


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Evtl heute Nachmittag. Aber recht bald, bin um acht eingeladen.


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Denkt zufällig jemand ans Biken - heute nachmittag/abends?



Hätte schon bock. Würde Verbundstoff fahren.


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hätte schon bock. Würde Verbundstoff fahren.


das kann ich nicht gutheißen!


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hätte schon bock. Würde Verbundstoff fahren.



Verbundstoff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Verbundstoff?



Okay, dann halt Kohlenstofffaserverstärkter Kunststoff.


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir das regenradar so anschaue, wird's ab vier Uhr nass...


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2013)

Ah jetzt. Nee ohne mich

@S_P 
Kannst schon wieder fahren?


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S_P
> Kannst schon wieder fahren?



Schon. Anfang nächster Woche kommt das ganze Geraffl raus, dann ist das Bein wieder wie neu... quasi.


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Also viel früher als 4 Uhr schaffe ich eh ned. Sagen wir ab halb 4 Haupteingang Tiergarten?  @S P: Viertel bei dir?


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2013)

Jo, geht klar . Ich behalte mal das Wetter im Auge. Wenn es doch eskalieren sollte, dann wird es eher nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Das schaff ich leider nicht. Bin um halb vier erst zu hause.


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hol ich eich ja ein. geht ihr stolpern?


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2013)

werd morgen mittags mitn stroker stb runden fohren, uhrzeit geb ich noch bekannt, falls jemand mikommen will


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2013)

Das merke ich mir mal vor


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Bin jetzt erst daheim. Bis ich los bin ist es vier. Werd mich morgen im STB anschließen und heut lieber noch a weng was wegarbeiten...


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst daheim. Bis ich los bin ist es vier. Werd mich morgen im STB anschließen und heut lieber noch a weng was wegarbeiten...


Mensch, Grad wollt ich schreiben dass wir warten. Aber passt schon


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

sorry, viel spaß euch!


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

@peter metz: sag wegen morgen rechtzeitig Bescheid, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Mensch, Grad wollt ich schreiben dass wir warten. Aber passt schon



Ach, scheiß auf Arbeit! Ich fahr noch mal raus...


----------



## rebirth (28. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen mittags.. ..stb



hört sich interessant an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2013)

am stbr waren wieder ein paar baumstammleger unterwegs. wandern muss langweilig sein. 
hatte zu tun das alleine wegzuschaffen.....jetzt hab ich "rücken"
wie kann man sich die mühe machen so dicke alte Dinger aus dem Wald bis über den weg zu ziehen....
das eine morsche ding war frisch abgesägt. 
der weg zur klamm ist immernoch teilweise gesperrt. durch die klamm zurück lässt es sich aber gut fahren. weniger nass als erwartet.


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Wegen Dummheit gelöscht...


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Sitzen doch Grad scho hier :beer:


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juni 2013)

ihr seid in der Zabo-Linde? Wie lange noch in etwa?


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Halbes Stündchen bestimmt noch, vielleicht auch noch weng länger ...


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juni 2013)

ich bewege mich jetzt langsam Richtung Opernhaus...

Wann geht es denn morgen ca. los?


----------



## Höfbert (28. Juni 2013)

Wegen Dummheit gelöscht...


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

Mann  flachmänchen, wo bleibst denn jetzt :banghead:


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Juni 2013)

Wie was ich hab nix gemacht. Wo hätt ich denn sein sollen? :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie was ich hab nix gemacht. Wo hätt ich denn sein sollen? :O


Na endlich! Er ist aufgewacht  nee, nix passiert. Höfbert der Demel hatte dich einfach verwechselt und nen Haufen Schmarn geschriebn. Nu hats er schon gelöscht, wie du lesen kannst


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Juni 2013)

Ah ja versteh ich. Dacht mir schon es könnte was mit den haufenweise gelöschten Nchrichten zu tun haben.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2013)

morgen 12.00uhr


----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen 12.00uhr


:thumbup:


----------



## dertobel (28. Juni 2013)

@SP:
Könnte ich demnächst mal leihweise auf Deinen Laufradsatz mit der 20mm Steckachse und den grünen Nippeln zurückgreifen


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2013)

Selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> @SP:
> Könnte ich demnächst mal leihweise auf Deinen Laufradsatz mit der 20mm Steckachse und den grünen Nippeln zurückgreifen


ich könnt dir auch einen verkaufen ...


----------



## dertobel (28. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> ich könnt dir auch einen verkaufen ...


Ich überlegs mir... Wie breit sind denn die Felgen? Hättest Du Bilder?


----------



## dertobel (28. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich


Danke!


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

@_Milan0_ bist dabei morgen?

*EDIT* nachher halt...


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2013)

@dertobel

was ist das nochmal für ein Rahmen? Komm gerade nicht drauf...


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

Moin. Was machtn das wetter in nbg? Bei mir regnets anständig...


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2013)

ich wart noch bis 10.30uhr, wenns dann immernoch pisst, fohr ich ned, aber so wies ausschaut , regnets den ganzen tag.


----------



## softlurch (29. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Was machtn das wetter in nbg? Bei mir regnets anständig...


leichter beständiger Nieselregen - perfekte Bedingungen für eine stb-Runde


----------



## Höfbert (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für 12 raus. Evtl am Nachmittag/Abend, wenn's trocken wird.


----------



## softlurch (29. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich überlegs mir... Wie breit sind denn die Felgen? Hättest Du Bilder?


du hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich bin für 12 raus. Evtl am Nachmittag/Abend, wenn's trocken wird.



ich a, bei uns starker regn


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_dertobel_
> 
> was ist das nochmal für ein Rahmen? Komm gerade nicht drauf...



das ist ein production privee shan "hazzard" --> http://www.production-privee.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=11265974


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> du hast PN



Danke!


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> das ist ein production privee shan "hazzard" --> http://www.production-privee.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=11265974



Ach ja stimmt, da wollte ich mal den Hellblauen von haben. 
Asche auf mein Haupt aber ich steh gerade auf große Räder 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10708053&postcount=9


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ach ja stimmt, da wollte ich mal den Hellblauen von haben.
> Asche auf mein Haupt aber ich steh gerade auf große Räder
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10708053&postcount=9



Warum hast Du den Hellblauen nicht genommen? Oder hattest Du da den Focus schon auf die großen Räder gelegt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2013)

Hatte da mein blue pig (orange) noch. Habs ja blöderweise verkauft.....


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen in der Fränkischen?



rebirth schrieb:


> was habt ihr morgen vor? ist fränkische  überhaupt anständig sinnvoll fahrbar nach dem wetter heute?





RolandMC schrieb:


> wenns nicht mehr regnet, dann ist die  Behringersmühle Tour mit BDS, Altersheim und Markustrail auf jeden Fall  sinnvoll da keine Trails mit tiefem Dreck.


----------



## Höfbert (29. Juni 2013)

Hab auf jeden Fall Bock. Die Frage ist, wie es da so ausschaut... @softlurch: wie schaut's bei dir aus?


----------



## softlurch (29. Juni 2013)

was fragst mich? frag flachmänchen 

Hab heut mit einem fränkische-Insider  gesprochen. Der wäre morgen (wenn er Zeit zum Biken hätte) eher für stb als fränkische. Obwohl der Roland sicher auch weiß was geht. 

Kurzum, ich werd stb fahren. Fränkische heb ich mir fürs schöne Wetter auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2013)

Die Tour mit Markustrail, Altersheimtrail geht eigentlich auch bei Nässe sehr gut. Nur wenns gerade regnet ist überall scheizze.


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

bin schon arch am zweifeln ob fränkische was (für mich) ist bei dem wetter.


----------



## softlurch (29. Juni 2013)

Dann werf ich jetzt mal 11Uhr STB in die Runde


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

@_softlurch_:
der LRS sieht richtig gut aus . Habe jetzt mal den Baron drauf...


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hatte da mein blue pig (orange) noch. Habs ja blöderweise verkauft.....


Es ist nie zu spät...


----------



## softlurch (29. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> @_softlurch_:
> der LRS sieht richtig gut aus . Habe jetzt mal den Baron drauf...


Damit darf's dann auch schon mal vom Keller in die Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

Auf die flowbude muss aber nen anständigererererer lenker


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Es ist nie zu spät...



Bin ja schon an was dran 



rebirth schrieb:


> Auf die flowbude muss aber nen anständigererererer lenker



und schönererer Vorbau


----------



## dertobel (29. Juni 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Bin ja schon an was dran
> 
> 
> 
> und schönererer Vorbau



erstmal so schnell wie möglich fahrbereit machen, danach kann man über Ästhetik nachdenken  --> ich verbaue momentan meinen Lagerbestand.


----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2013)

schönes Radl - welche Teile möchtest du denn noch dazu kaufen?


----------



## softlurch (30. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Dann werf ich jetzt mal 11Uhr STB in die Runde


Puh, nach dieser überwältigenden Resonanz nimmt das ganze organisieren und absprechen doch mehr Zeit in Anspruch. Soll heißen, wird 15 min später...

... Das nächste mal werfe ich n Bündel Bananen in die Runde ...


----------



## dertobel (30. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> schönes Radl - welche Teile möchtest du denn noch dazu kaufen?


Danke! 
Ich warte noch auf eine Lieferung mit diversen Kleinteilen... Was ich allerdings noch brauchen könnte, sind ein paar Schalthebel (9fach, bzw. 3fach)


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Dann werf ich jetzt mal 11Uhr STB in die Runde





softlurch schrieb:


> Soll heißen, wird 15 min später...



Dumm gelaufen 
Hab gute 10 min im Bereich des Parkplatzes gewartet und dann noch weiter zwei Hefeweizen im Biergarten. 
Danach noch Folgendes  





Ok, der zeitliche Verlauf war ein bisschen anders, aber das mit den 10 min warten stimmt.


----------



## S P (30. Juni 2013)

Kein Ding. Sitzen aktuell immer noch im BG. Prost!


----------



## softlurch (30. Juni 2013)

Schöne Runde heute. Mal wieder über 50km  Und am Kanal ist sogar mit nem 28er Blatt ein 30er Schnitt drin - braucht nur nen wohlgesonnenen Windschattenspender 
Frag mich bloß, warum wir für die 4:45h Fahrzeit 8 Stunden gebraucht haben  
Auf dem Trail - ein ungleiches Paar:




Aber beim essen wieder einig  :beer:


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2013)

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Frag mich bloß, warum wir für die 4:45h Fahrzeit 8 Stunden gebraucht haben



Das möcht ich auch mal wissen. 
Wetter war aber top - auch wenn es am Anfang nicht danach aussah.

  @HTWolfi
Wir haben die üblichen Stellen abgefahren - aber auf den Biergarten wären wir jetzt nicht gekommen.


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich warte noch auf eine Lieferung mit diversen Kleinteilen... Was ich allerdings noch brauchen könnte, sind ein paar Schalthebel (9fach, bzw. 3fach)


 
SRAM oder Shimpanso ?


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2013)

Viel wichtiger: Was geht am Dienstag?


----------



## softlurch (1. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> viel wichtiger: Was geht am dienstag? :d


s*t*b


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2013)

nee, Dienstag geht Alte Veste...


----------



## Mithras (1. Juli 2013)

Servus, war von Euch einer in Kalchi unterwegs? Kleine Gruppe aus 4 Radlern, denen ich einige mal begegnet bin? 
1x An der Felsenabfahrt und Abfahrt von der Winterleite runter auf den Schotterweg Richtung Sandgrube...


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2013)

@Mithras wann?  

Wie wärs denn zur abwechslung mal mit TG?


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2013)

Zur Abwechselung könntest du doch auch mal was in die Wege leiten?  Einfach mal eine Startzeit/ einen Startpunkt definieren, und schauen, wer sich alles meldet.


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Juli 2013)

Bin stark auch für TG. Letztes Mal ist ewig her bei mir. 17.00 18.00 19.00? Alles ist möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. Juli 2013)

ob TG oder STB - egal - Hauptsache 19:00 Uhr...


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Juli 2013)

Dann haben wirs ja jetzt, oder?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute. Mal wieder über 50km  Und am Kanal ist sogar mit nem 28er Blatt ein 30er Schnitt drin - braucht nur nen wohlgesonnenen Windschattenspender
> Frag mich bloß, warum wir für die 4:45h Fahrzeit 8 Stunden gebraucht haben
> Auf dem Trail - ein ungleiches Paar:
> 
> ...



Und danach mit dem Carbon Radl weiter. Irgendwo muss ja mal gespart werden


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2013)

1900 tg wär auch mein vorschlag.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juli 2013)

Wäre heute bei dem Bombenwetter jemand am Start?

Morgen wird bei mir sehr eng werden. Weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe

Heute bisschen spielen am STB?


----------



## Dorsdn (1. Juli 2013)

@Milan0  - Du hast eine PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. Juli 2013)

Also für kurzentschlossene: 17:15 am Parkplatz STB.

kleine Runde mit bisschen Spielen...


----------



## Dorsdn (1. Juli 2013)

OK - bis gleich.
Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Mithras (1. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Mithras_ wann?
> 
> Wie wärs denn zur abwechslung mal mit TG?


 

So kurz vor der Rentnerschwemme, 12:00 - 13:30 Uhr ca.

War ne Gruppe von 4 Radlern, älterer weißhaariger Typ dabei, 2 Jüngere einer schön mit POC Helm und blauer Platzangst Jacke.

Ich war auf meinem Radon Slide unterwegs, Bikeunit Jersey an graue Hose, grauer Helm


----------



## dertobel (1. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> SRAM oder Shimpanso ?



shimpanso... allerdings hat mir SP heute schon ausgeholfen .
Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## microbat (1. Juli 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> shimpanso... allerdings hat mir SP heute schon ausgeholfen .
> Danke der Nachfrage!


 
super - hab´i´eh.net


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juli 2013)

Schee wars heute. Und Biergarten mitm Wolfi hat auch gepasst


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Juli 2013)

@Milan0 dabei? Dann pack ich die kaputte SLX ein.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2013)

Brauch a bissla länger..


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2013)

Nee bin nicht dabei. Nach Zahn OP noch bißchen außer Gefecht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1D2X4WEBDs"]Flow Line NÃ¼rnberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

bei 1:05  ....isser das? @topolino @flachmaennchen @softlurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (3. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Flow Line NÃ¼rnberg - YouTube
> 
> bei 1:05  ....isser das?


jep. Und er is es auch, der dort schon mal an mir vorbei geflogen kam


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juli 2013)

Erstmal soll sich jemand so cool um den Baum wickeln wie ich gestern, dann reden wir über so lächerliche Minihüpfer da


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2013)

sieht doch alles janz logger und easy aus - einfach nur mal die Bremse öffnen...

und das mit dem Baum solltest du nochmal - mit Kamerateam machen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. Juli 2013)

Wieder zurück aus Sölden...Schnitzeljagd erfolgreich überstanden! Was hab ich hier so verpasst? Wenn die Beine - nächste Woche - wieder halbwegs in Takt sind bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## WyRoz (4. Juli 2013)

Läuft heute was? 
Hätte Lust auf chillige Runde am TG

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## softlurch (4. Juli 2013)

Da ich Dienstag schon im tg war, bin ich heute kompromisslos für eine spielerische Runde im stb 

Werde so ab 18 Uhr dort sein und mich erstmal im Umkreis Parkplatz austoben. Falls jemand ne runde fahren will, einfach Bescheid sagen ...


----------



## ventizm (4. Juli 2013)

wo ist das steinbrüchlein denn ungefähr?


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. Juli 2013)

hätte Lust heute zu fahren


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2013)

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=ll

Suche = 49.389559,11.11001

Treffpunkt am STB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (4. Juli 2013)

@topolino saucool, danke! das ist ja gleich bei mir um die ecke. weiß nicht ob ich´s heute schaff... eher unwahrscheinlich.

würde mich bei gelegenheit aber mal gern an auch dran hängen.


----------



## WyRoz (4. Juli 2013)

Gut dann STB 
1900 wie immer? 
Ab wann braucht man jetzt eigentlich Licht, bin n Monat nicht mehr gefahren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2013)

21:24      Uhr Sonnenuntergang in 90408 Nürnberg 

Bis 19:00 Uhr bin ich lange noch nicht fertig und kann evtl. heute Abend noch eine "Hausrunde" drehen...
...mit anderen Worten: i_kum.net

...nebenbei muss ich noch das Froggy zerlegen und den Rahmen einpacken


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Da ich Dienstag schon im tg war, bin ich heute kompromisslos für eine spielerische Runde im stb
> 
> Werde so ab 18 Uhr dort sein und mich erstmal im Umkreis Parkplatz austoben. Falls jemand ne runde fahren will, einfach Bescheid sagen ...



Bin evtl auch schon um 18 Uhr vor Ort. Entscheidet sich aber erst kurzfristig


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2013)

@topolino rahmen verkauft?


----------



## WyRoz (4. Juli 2013)

Also, wer kommt heute sicher? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (4. Juli 2013)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Also, wer kommt heute sicher?


das siehst, wennsd da bist


----------



## softlurch (4. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin evtl auch schon um 18 Uhr vor Ort. Entscheidet sich aber erst kurzfristig


wäre schön wenns klappt. Ick fahr jetzt los ...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2013)

Brauch bisschen länger. Denke so viertel nach bin ich vor Ort


----------



## WyRoz (4. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt auch los 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## WyRoz (4. Juli 2013)

PS: kann jemand vielleicht 4-5 Kabelbinder mitnehmen. Ich hab garkeine mehr im Haus... 
Sorry für den Doppelpost 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_topolino_ rahmen verkauft?


 ja - Kohle ist auch schon da und der glückliche Käufer scharrt schon mit den Schraubenschlüsseln und möchte am besten Gestern los schrauben... (kennt man ja nicht anders).


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2013)

nachdem jetzt auch der Versandkarton organisiert ist, muss der Käufer ja auch nicht mehr lange warten


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2013)

Schöne Spieleinlage heute mit 3 Prämieren für mich!

Inet geht auch wieder


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2013)

aaaaaainma wenn ich nedd dabei bin!!


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2013)

Werde mir heute einige Hausaufgaben von gestern vornehmen sowie wiederholen und vertiefen 
Ort: STB
Zeit: ~ 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Werde mir heute einige Hausaufgaben von gestern vornehmen sowie wiederholen und vertiefen
> Ort: STB
> Zeit: ~ 16:30 Uhr.



Streber.


----------



## ventizm (5. Juli 2013)

werd heut auch mal zum STB schauen. vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den weg...

achja und wenn ihr ´nen älteren kerl mit rot-weißem rennrad (evtl. crosser?) und ohne helm seht, könnt ihr in gerne darauf hinweisen das er mit hilfe der lokalen medien polizeilich gesucht wird. fußgänger über den haufen fahren und dann falsche personalien angeben ist schon extrem unschön.


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2013)

Wird eher 17 Uhr ... 





softlurch schrieb:


> Werde mir heute einige Hausaufgaben von gestern vornehmen sowie wiederholen und vertiefen
> Ort: STB
> Zeit: ~ 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Streber.


... will ja auch mal fahren wir die "alten Hasen"


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juli 2013)

Zumindest das Alter hast ja schon erreicht 

Heute erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zumindest das Alter hast ja schon erreicht
> 
> Heute erfolgreich gewesen?


teilweise. Es gibt immer noch was zu tun ... 
Vor allem, wenn der Lehrer vorbeischaut  :thumbup:


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Ich würd evtl zu dritt am stb aufschlagen. Allerdings fehlt der trailmeister  

jemand böcke?


----------



## softlurch (6. Juli 2013)

Ich kann erst abends. Vielleicht ab 17 Uhr. Werde dann mit Sicherheit da sein


----------



## S P (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen, 9:30 Uhr Parsennbahn in Davos. Kannst mit einsteigen  Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2013)

Brauch noch die koords


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juli 2013)

Ne nachdem wie es mir morgen nach dem Rennen heute geht, drehe ich vielleicht ne Runde am STB. Aber nicht zu früh


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2013)

Also net vor 1 oder so. Die mittfahrer möchten erst gemühtlich speißen


----------



## softlurch (7. Juli 2013)

Ich sag ja, 17 Uhr. Dann könnt ihr noch in Ruhe Kaffee trinken 

Ansonsten schaue ich mal bei der letzten Schlüsselstelle - Getränkeausgabe- ob ich euch noch treffe


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2013)

So ab 4 hast keine zeit?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin raus. Mache heute nichts anstrengendes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (7. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> So ab 4 hast keine zeit?


nee, leider erst ab 5. Um 4 hab ich grad erst Schluss. Wenn ihr ne Tour fahrt, Treff ich euch bestimmt unterwegs?!


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ne nachdem wie es mir morgen nach dem Rennen heute geht, drehe ich vielleicht ne Runde am STB. Aber nicht zu früh



Im 2er Team? Alleine?



Ach ja, für die "*Der Baron*" Jünger unter Euch

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/196509-continental-der-baron-2-5-blackchili-compound


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2013)

Nee 4er Team. Aber war trotzdem anstrengend 

Heute wird es eine gemütliche 50ccm Tour


----------



## softlurch (7. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> nee, leider erst ab 5. Um 4 hab ich grad erst Schluss. Wenn ihr ne Tour fahrt, Treff ich euch bestimmt unterwegs?!


also jetzt konkret: 16:35 Uhr Parkplatz stb. Falls wer solange warten kann oder dazu will ...


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2013)

sorry softi, mir gings net so gut.. bin daheim ne runde gerollert. 

Wie sieht es bei euch am Dienstag aus? Jemand böcke auf technotour im STB? 

Ich wäre 100% dabei, zu 75% zu zweit dabei und zu 50% sogar zu dritt.
 @HTWolfi schau ma bitte deine PN nach.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (7. Juli 2013)

Ich würde am Dienstag auch fahren wollen und STB klingt gut! Vor 18:30 Uhr wird es bei mir allerdings nicht...


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2013)

Di. 19:00 STB


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2013)

Brauch mer nur noch 1-2 "lebensmüde" vorturner


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin Dienstag raus. Da ist Feiern ab 13:00 angesagt


----------



## softlurch (7. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Brauch mer nur noch 1-2 "lebensmüde" vorturner


wieso? Was hast denn vor? 
Ich könnte wenn ich wollte und es mir nicht schlecht ist und nur im stadtpark rumroller auch da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2013)

Wir können (am Di. ab 19:00) ja auch ´ne CC Tour zwischen T-lohe und K-reuth machen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

Also da würde ich mich dann eher für die Technik-Runde am STB aussprechen...gerne auch ab 19 Uhr!


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es denn heut Abend aus? (Montag) Ist von euch jemand am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs? Ich würde gerne auch mal wieder was technisch anspruchsvolleres Fahren und hab hier im Gmünder Raum noch nichts gefunden.
Ich kann vorraussichtlich so ab 19:00 da sein.

gruß
erwin


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2013)

Komm lieber morgen um 1900


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heut Abend aus? (Montag) Ist von euch jemand am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs? Ich würde gerne auch mal wieder was technisch anspruchsvolleres Fahren und hab hier im Gmünder Raum noch nichts gefunden.
> Ich kann vorraussichtlich so ab 19:00 da sein.
> 
> gruß
> erwin



Wenn das Wetter passt, dann bin ich da.


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juli 2013)

> Komm lieber morgen um 1900



dann mit Fahrradanhänger und Kind drin.....das geht leider nicht...sonst hätt ich das schon so eingeplant. 
Ich hab schon ganz bewusst nach Montag gefragt.
 @S P : Wetter scheint ja gut zu sein. Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich da aufschlage weil ich vorher noch nen Termin habe der von der Zeit noch nicht ganz absehbar ist. Aber rund um 7 auf ne halbe +/- sollte ich locker schaffen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## softlurch (8. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Also da würde ich mich dann eher für die Technik-Runde am STB aussprechen...gerne auch ab 19 Uhr!


:thumbup:


----------



## softlurch (8. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Wir können (am Di. ab 19:00) ja auch ´ne CC Tour zwischen T-lohe und K-reuth machen...


:thumbdown:


----------



## Cevin89 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, bin jetzt schon länger hier angemeldet und hatte auch des Öfteren still mitgelesen .

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt an den Punkt angelangt bei dem ich keine Lust mehr habe alleine zu fahren und suche deshalb dringend Anschluss . 

Meistens Fahr ich CC, technisch eher weniger aber das kann ja noch kommen . Würde mich freuen wenn mal was zusammengeht wo ich auch mitfahren dürfte . 

Grüße Cevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2013)

Siehe paar posts über dir


----------



## Cevin89 (8. Juli 2013)

Jup . Blödes iPhone


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

> :thumbup:


18:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz?
 @Cevin89: Kannst dich gerne anschließen!


----------



## Cevin89 (8. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> 18:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz?
> @Cevin89: Kannst dich gerne anschließen!



Also morgen dann ? 

Und wo geht's dann hin?

Stb ?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2013)

STBeee is voll okeee...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen, 18:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz...da du aus der Nord-Stadt bist müsste das passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

Ach und 





> STBeee is voll okeee.


----------



## Cevin89 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja das ist nicht weit. .

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich da sein. Ansonsten melde ich mich hier rechtzeitig ab


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

Passt!  @topo: Wie siehts bei dir aus? Lässt du dich überzeugen?


----------



## skymind (8. Juli 2013)

N Abend zusammen 

Ich bin mehr vor kurzem aus Unterfranken (Region Steigerwald, falls das einem hier was sagt) nach Nürnberg gezogen, und nachdem es jetzt beruflich so halbwegs läuft hätte ich wieder mal Lust auf ne gelegentliche Runde mit dem Rad - auch um bissl Anschluss zu finden, außer den Kollegen kenn ich hier noch nicht wirklich wen 

Bin allerdings radtechnisch nicht annähernd so gut ausgestattet wie die meisten von euch wohl, hab nur ein etwas älteres Cube Attention Hardtail - wobei da außer Rahmen und Laufrädern eigentlich nicht mehr viel original ist 

Wo gibt's denn hier in Nürnberg überhaupt Gelegenheiten um erst mal wieder langsam rein zu kommen? Tiergarten/Steinbrüchlein hab ich jetzt soweit mal mitbekommen, sonst noch was? Wohne im Süden von Nbg falls das was hilft, also Richtung Röthenbach/Schweinau.


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Passt!  @_topo_: Wie siehts bei dir aus? Lässt du dich überzeugen?


 
Siii klaro  - bis morgen am STeeBee


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juli 2013)

Ohman jetzt werde ich irgendwie neidisch. Will morgen auch STB fahren... 

Aber als "Vorstand" der Klasse muss ich mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und mich nach der letzten Prüfung anständig betrinken :beer:


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

> N Abend zusammen
> 
> Ich bin mehr vor kurzem aus Unterfranken (Region Steigerwald, falls das einem hier was sagt) nach Nürnberg gezogen, und nachdem es jetzt beruflich so halbwegs läuft hätte ich wieder mal Lust auf ne gelegentliche Runde mit dem Rad - auch um bissl Anschluss zu finden, außer den Kollegen kenn ich hier noch nicht wirklich wen
> 
> ...



Du hast die Möglichkeiten schon selbst aufgezählt. Es sind viele mit Hardtails unterwegs von daher würdest du perfekt reinpassen!  
Schließ dich einfach mal an....


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. Juli 2013)

> Aber als "Vorstand" der Klasse muss ich mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und mich nach der letzten Prüfung anständig betrinken



Na da nimmt einer seine Aufgaben aber Ernst!
Viel Spaß


----------



## skymind (8. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Du hast die Möglichkeiten schon selbst aufgezählt. Es sind viele mit Hardtails unterwegs von daher würdest du perfekt reinpassen!
> Schließ dich einfach mal an....



Alles klar - wann geht's denn das nächste Mal los?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juli 2013)

Morgääähn.. um 1900.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skymind (8. Juli 2013)

OK da kann ich schon mal nicht, morgen Spätschicht - geht ja gut los 

Ja dann les ich hier einfach mal weiter still mit und schließ mich an wenns zeitlich passt...


----------



## softlurch (9. Juli 2013)

Werd heut schon etwas früher als 19 Uhr da sein und in Parkplatznähe rumturnen  @Mike_Cremer : brauchst am Stresi also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Cevin89 (9. Juli 2013)

Aber auf mich bitte


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. Juli 2013)

Keine Sorge, dich sammel ich schon auf!  
Kann sein dass es bei mir 5-10 min später wird...ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Cevin89 (9. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, dich sammel ich schon auf!
> Kann sein dass es bei mir 5-10 min später wird...ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden!



Alles klar. Irgendein genauer Treffpunkt vielleicht? Also ein Laden oder so, Hypo Bank z.B. ? Naja werden uns schon finden


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. Juli 2013)

Einfach gegenüber der Tui in dem kleinen "Park"! Sollte klappen!


----------



## Cevin89 (9. Juli 2013)

Ok


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon so heiß auf heute das glaubt ihr garnicht. Komm auch schon a weng eher zum Spielplatz am Parkplatz.


----------



## Höfbert (9. Juli 2013)

Bin raus. Lieg mit Erkältung im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. Juli 2013)

Also ich es schaffe pünktlich!   @Höfbert: Gute Besserung! Seh zu dass du wieder fit wirst, ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf eine schnelle Buck Runde!


----------



## Cevin89 (9. Juli 2013)

Ok. Klasse !


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch @flachmaennchen. Ordentlich geflogen  
Das nächste mal will ich das auch haben, was dich heute so _heiß_ gemacht hat


----------



## microbat (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Juli 2013)

> Das nächste mal will ich das auch haben, was dich heute so _heiß_ gemacht hat


 Du willst also auch den "Wahnsinn" haben?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2013)

Sauber Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @_flachmaennchen_. Ordentlich geflogen
> Das nächste mal will ich das auch haben, was dich heute so _heiß_ gemacht hat





Sauber
Der Drop gfällt mir a


----------



## Mike_Cremer (10. Juli 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Buck?


----------



## Höfbert (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich zeitig heim komme, könnte das was werden.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2013)

Kalchi?


----------



## softlurch (10. Juli 2013)

Buck!


----------



## microbat (10. Juli 2013)

CC Runde Kalchitrails wäre nett 
- 19:00 am Parkplatz?
- hatte grad´ mal wieder Spaß auf meinen Homerun 
- OMG war das schnell  
- die X King RS machen Laune 

.... Buck geht natürlich auch...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich würde mich heute für Buck aussprechen. Kalchi gerne nächste Woche...


----------



## softlurch (11. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Buck!


ich nehm alles zurück. Fahre heute nicht.


----------



## microbat (11. Juli 2013)

Hi 
- mir wurscht wo 
- Hauptsache gefahren wird, denn mein "Graffel" ist bereits in der Karre und von "hier" ist der Weg nach T-lohe genauso weit wie zum TG...

Statistik:
@rebirth                     Kalchi?
@Mike_Cremer            TG
-topo                          Wurscht


----------



## microbat (11. Juli 2013)

@rebirth
@Mike_Cremer

Treffen wir uns dann am TG um 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2013)

2x die woche nbg is mir eigentlich zu weit. da is kalchi scho grenzwertig. 
ich denk ma drüber nach.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (11. Juli 2013)

Ich werde mich um 19 Uhr am TG einfinden! Bis dann...


----------



## S P (11. Juli 2013)

Werd mal das Schwein satteln...


----------



## microbat (11. Juli 2013)

...bis 19:00 am TG...


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2013)

Was denn gestern am Tiergarten mit einem Finger passiert?


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2013)

teil eins , den zweiten teil gibs montag


----------



## bike_schrat (13. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> teil eins , den zweiten teil gibs montag



nett, nett - und stroki auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## LesPaul (14. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was denn gestern am Tiergarten mit einem Finger passiert?



Ein Freund von mir hat sich die Bänder im Finger gerissen. Er ist wohl irgendwie an nem Baum hängen geblieben. Das heißt jetzt 8 Wochen Schiene...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (14. Juli 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte ne Runde STB rollern. Uhrzeit noch flexibel


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich peile mal 13  Uhr Parkplatz an. Standardtour mit anschließendem spielen am Parkplatz


----------



## LesPaul (14. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich peile mal 13  Uhr Parkplatz an. Standardtour mit anschließendem spielen am Parkplatz



Klingt gut, ich bin dabei. Ich bring dann auch mal die Sattelstütze mit.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2013)

ok bis dann


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es denn am dienstag aus? 1900 Stolpertour mit Flutlicht support?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2013)

Bin nicht da


----------



## FrankenChris (14. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal wie transportiert ihr eure Bikes? Pläne nach Österreich zu fahren und brauch da mal was stabiles... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.... 

Der Chris aus Franken


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin nicht da



sachma.. hast du net langsam entzugserscheinungen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juli 2013)

FrankenChris schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie transportiert ihr eure Bikes? Pläne nach Österreich zu fahren und brauch da mal was stabiles...
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen....
> 
> Der Chris aus Franken



Mit dem Auto  stabil genug  Kofferraumklappe auf, Fahrrad rein und los gehts.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sachma.. hast du net langsam entzugserscheinungen?



Habe ich. Bin aber die komplette Woche am Spitzingsee. Klassenfahrt ohne Rad


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

meld dich krank


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juli 2013)

> Wie sieht es denn am dienstag aus? 1900 Stolpertour mit Flutlicht support?!



Klingt gut! Bin dabei!


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

Schauen wir halt ma ob was zamm geht. Jedenfalls diesmal wieder mit licht!


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schauen wir halt ma ob was zamm geht. Jedenfalls diesmal wieder mit licht!


jetzt hast schon mindestens einen zu einer zusage genötigt und nu stellst es wieder in Frage
Also ich fahr morgen mit Sicherheit evtl nicht im stadtpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

wenn ich alleine mit dem mike im wald steh gibts zwei vermisste mehr... ^^


----------



## S P (15. Juli 2013)

Ich rechne nur gerade hoch, wie oft du schon am Buck unterwegs warst. Ein Phone mit GPS hast du doch auch. Und allein seid ihr sowieso nicht - Wolfi schleicht mit relativer Wahrscheinlichkeit um euch herum.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juli 2013)

> wenn ich alleine mit dem mike im wald steh gibts zwei vermisste mehr... ^^



Paperlapap....ohne Probleme würden wir uns da zurecht finden!


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

also gut. wenn ich mich recht erinner kann der @topolino eh nicht, wer könnte denn schon eher als 1900? 
Vielleicht mal um 1800 starten und vorsichtshalber trotzdem die funzel im gepäck haben?


----------



## microbat (15. Juli 2013)

Buck ist doch Kindergarten...  
...oder wie soll man sich zwischen Zabo, Laufamholz, der B4, A3 und A9 verlaufen können?  
Ist doch ein großer Spielplatz mit Zaun drum - für große Kinder 

P.S.: kann morgen nicht


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

ich würd eh stb sagen. ohne dich is buck eh kakka


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juli 2013)

Sacht ma.. 
hat einer von Euch schon mal bei Wiggle Deutschland bestellt? Warte seit Ewigkeiten auf eine Kefü die angeblich auf Lager war und binnen 4 Tagen bei mir hätte eintreffen sollen. 
Laut Wiggle online, Status: versendet
??


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ... wer könnte denn schon eher als 1900?
> Vielleicht mal um 1800 starten und vorsichtshalber trotzdem die funzel im gepäck haben?


i


----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2013)

... vielleicht 

Nee Schmarn! Ernsthaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (15. Juli 2013)

18 Uhr unter gar keinen Umständen! Ganz im Ernst und voll ohne Spaß!  Frühestens 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Juli 2013)

Also von mir aus TG, hab da ein oder zwei Stellen wo mein Kopf grad sagt, dass ich die machen müsste. Außerdem muss ich die Schnecke in der Linde wiedersehen.


----------



## microbat (15. Juli 2013)

@rebirth
danke für die Blumen 
und STB ist wie TG - nur anders   
- äh andere Orte und Straßen drum herum...
  @MTBermLuS
Wiggle ist GB (auch wenn die D schreiben) und der Postweg dauert 5 bis 7 Tage 
(wenn auf der Insel gerade keiner Streikt)

Sonnenuntergang derzeit gegen 21:17 Uhr 
= logger 2 h Licht vom Osram 
- dürft halt net soo lang schwätzen und ihr seit eh vor 22:00 Uhr total unterhopft...


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2013)

Also mir is wurst wann und wo auch. Von mir aus auch leutenbach


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Ich würde ne schnelle Buckrunde bevorzugen. Werd aber scho gegen fünf nauf fahren und a weng die sonne genießen.


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Können uns aber unterwegs treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juli 2013)

Es entwickelt sich eine starke Tendenz fürn Buck - soll mir Recht sein! 18 Uhr Abfahrt TG?!?!


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Geht klar. 
 @Mike: ich bin vorher kurz in der Stadt. Da können wir ja zammen rausfahren.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juli 2013)

Können wir machen! Rathenauplatz? Sollte ab 17:30 Uhr startklar sein. Denkst du an die Beläge?  @softlurch: Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juli 2013)

Also jetzt doch 18 Uhr? Was für ein Durcheinander auf einmal. Am Ende eh wieder 19 Uhr weil keiner durchkommt und alle im Stau stehen.

Also Ansage jetzt 18.00 TG Haupteingang, entnehm ich dem hin und her.


----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Können wir machen! Rathenauplatz? Sollte ab 17:30 Uhr startklar sein. Denkst du an die Beläge?  @softlurch: Wie siehts bei dir aus?


mir scheint die sonne aus dem a....


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. 17:30 Rathi.


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2013)

Für ne schnelle runde fahr ich net extra nach nbg.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juli 2013)

Ach quatsch....wir fahren ne ganz normale lange Runde und gut is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Lang und schnell


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juli 2013)

Ganz normal halt. Lass den Höfi doch reden zur Not übernehm ich das Guiden und wenn wir erstmal aufm MoBe stehen wirds ganrantiert ne lange Runde


----------



## Höfbert (16. Juli 2013)

Freu mich schon  @Mike Cremer: Treffen wir uns am See an dem neuen Steg? Komm direkt von der Freundin runter.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (16. Juli 2013)

Können wir machen! Bin dann kurz nach halb dort! Bis gleich...


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> [...] Komm direkt von der Freundin runter.


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2013)

wo bleibt der Popcorn nachschub...


----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> wo bleibt der Popcorn nachschub...


ach manno, jetzt is so schönes Wetter und manch einer sitzt zu Hause und nicht im Biergarten nach m Biken :thumbup:


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2013)

wer denn?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juli 2013)

Das war mal wieder ne Runde bei der nichts gefehlt hat. Vom Hüfteinsatz bis zum Zahnarzt alles optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (17. Juli 2013)

Uuuund ich hab mich zu hause noch ausgesperrt...


----------



## User85319 (17. Juli 2013)

Kann mal einer bitte kurz beschreiben, wie's am STB so trailmäßig ausschaut?
Kann man da auch ne schöne Trail-Runde mit bissl Höhenmetern fahren oder beschränkt sich das ganze auf technische Spielereien/Schlüsselstellen/"Bike-Bouldern"?

War bisher ausschließlich am Buck/TG unterwegs und würd gern mal bissl variieren


----------



## Mike_Cremer (17. Juli 2013)

Naja allzu viele Höhenmeter macht am STB nicht aber Trails gibt es da wirklich ohne Ende und es bietet auch immer wieder die Möglichkeit mal zu spielen!!! 

Einfach mal anschließen! Ist auch in meinem Interesse...ich würde gerne mal auf der Fanes probesitzen!


----------



## User85319 (17. Juli 2013)

Besten Dank  Evtl lässt es sich ja mal einrichten...


----------



## OliRay (17. Juli 2013)

STB muß man einfach mal gemacht haben. Schult auf jeden Fall die Technik. Außerdem ist es dort echt schön. Es gibt dort für jeden was. Die "grüne Hölle" eben, lol!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (18. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts heute aus? 19Uhr STB (mit Licht im Gepäck)?!

Für die Nordstädler Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr Strese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2013)

schaff´i´.net


----------



## softlurch (19. Juli 2013)

Morgen 11 Uhr stb. Runde mit Spielen.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2013)

@softlurch hast du mit irgendwem was ausgemacht?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2013)

Bin nicht im Lande... Euch viel Spaß


----------



## softlurch (20. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @softlurch hast du mit irgendwem was ausgemacht?


wenn ich was ausgemacht hätte, dann würd ich's doch hier nicht Posten  
ich geh biken und sag's hier im Forum ...


----------



## microbat (20. Juli 2013)

kommeeeee


----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> wenn ich was ausgemacht hätte, dann würd ich's doch hier nicht Posten


----------



## softlurch (20. Juli 2013)

Schee wars. 3er spielrunde mi gemütlichem expertenplausch und Einkehrschwung :beer:


----------



## softlurch (20. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @softlurch hast du mit irgendwem was ausgemacht?


schau mal bei nuernbergsdav-radler.de vorbei. Die machen immer was aus und sind auch garantiert ganz viele :thumbup: da find'sd bestimmt ne Gruppe die dir zusagt


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2013)

Bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (20. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bla


hast echt was verpasst. Sitzen grad wieder beim expertenplausch


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2013)

Das glaub ich dir schon. Ich hätts aber heute früh nimmer geschafft.


----------



## softlurch (20. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir schon. Ich hätts aber heute früh nimmer geschafft.


bla bla


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Juli 2013)

@rebirth
hab noch zwei mk2 im Keller. kannste dir ja mal anschauen. für den Fall du suchst noch.

fährt jetzt zufällig noch jemand?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2013)

2.4er protection bcc? 

Was willst dafür?


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2013)

@MTBermLuS sind das 2.4er Protection mit bcc usw?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS sind das 2.4er Protection mit bcc usw?



Haha zwei blöde ein Gedanke


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Juli 2013)

ja, Made in Germany
Preis? keine Ahnung..... 20,- das Stück ist ok denke ich
geh jetzt jetzt auf ht jungfernfahrt an der veste


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2013)

Wie viel Profil noch drauf? Wenn der Steve nicht beide braucht, hätte ich an einem Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juli 2013)

Kalchi heute? Kalchi heute! So gegen 11.00 gehts los.


----------



## Höfbert (21. Juli 2013)

Wo gehts los? Am Parkplatz?


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juli 2013)

Turmberg am Parkplatz.


----------



## Höfbert (21. Juli 2013)

Sorry verdattelt. Schaff ich heut nimmer.
Werde dann mal an den Buck fahren.


----------



## dertobel (21. Juli 2013)

Testfahrt bestanden !


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2013)

schönes radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (21. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> schönes radl


Danke!


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2013)

@dertobel
Richtig schön geworden dein Shan und schneller fertig wie gedacht. 
Bin schon gespannt, wie das in Echt und im Detail aussieht


----------



## dertobel (21. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> @_dertobel_
> Richtig schön geworden dein Shan und schneller fertig wie gedacht.
> Bin schon gespannt, wie das in Echt und im Detail aussieht


Danke, danke! 
Pedale und Lenker sagen mir noch nicht 100%ig zu, aber das ist nicht so wichtig... Hauptsache es fährt! 
Außerdem werde ich auf Anraten eines gewissen SP die Gabel mit etwas Öl befüllen. Die ist zwar neu, aber schaden kann es nix


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juli 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Die ist zwar neu...



Genau deshalb ja  Das Zeug kommt doch immer pfurztrocken von RS.


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juli 2013)

nettes bike, aber das mit den schaltzügen ist suboptimal.
hatte das mal so, um Falle eines sturzes bekommt das ihnen nicht so gut.

ps: dem großen Rahmen würden größere laufräder gut stehen (hasst mich dafür)


----------



## dertobel (21. Juli 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ja  Das Zeug kommt doch immer pfurztrocken von RS.


Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## dertobel (21. Juli 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> nettes bike, aber das mit den schaltzügen ist suboptimal.
> hatte das mal so, um Falle eines sturzes bekommt das ihnen nicht so gut.
> 
> ps: dem großen Rahmen würden größere laufräder gut stehen (hasst mich dafür)


Ich stürze immer Schaltzugschonend


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

@MTBermLuS wie issn der zustand von den reifen? Milan0 kann ja evtl den 2. haben. einer reicht mir erstmal.


----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2013)

*Out of topic - Out of topic - Out of topic - Out of topic - Out of topic - Out of topic*

Hallo zusammen,
abgesehen von meinen IBC Bikemarkt Annoncen
hätte ich da folgende Teile - Liste....

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/tr/nv/trnvdvwrhkxq/large_Teile2.png?0

Bei Bedarf, Kontakt bitte per PN...

Ich schaffe es derzeit schlicht nicht alle Teile aufzubereiten - zu fotografieren - zu beschreiben - und einzustellen.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

@Milan0 mein kollege hat morgen schicht mit mir getauscht, wäre also am start. 

1900 stb MIT licht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (22. Juli 2013)

*Out of Topic*

falls jemand von Euch diese beiden Gesellen sichtet, bitte Info an mich oder Polizei, es handelt sich seit heute Vormittag um Diebesgut


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Juli 2013)

deine?


----------



## softlurch (22. Juli 2013)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> deine?


jetzt nicht mehr ...

ja, sonst würd' ich's nicht posten.


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2013)

au backe...


----------



## dertobel (22. Juli 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr ...
> 
> ja, sonst würd' ich's nicht posten.



Ach du sch....! Aus der Garage raus oder wie?!
Zum ko....n sowas!


----------



## LesPaul (22. Juli 2013)

Shit! Ich halte die Augen offen und drücke die Daumen, dass die Bikes bald wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Milan0 mein kollege hat morgen schicht mit mir getauscht, wäre also am start.
> 
> 1900 stb MIT licht?!



Sorry bin nicht in der Stadt. Mittwoch hätte ich Zeit. 

@ Lurchi 
So eine Scheizze! Halte in der Südstadt die Augen offen. Aus der verschlossenen Garage raus?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

Reini hattest du net gesagt dienstag??? Hab nur dienstag getauscht...


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2013)

Sorry kam was dazwischen... Habe schon Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2013)

@_softlurch_
so´n schei$$

  @_rebirth_ 
@_S P_
treffen wir uns morgen (Di.) 19:00 am STB...


----------



## rebirth (23. Juli 2013)

@topolino geht klar.


----------



## Blennie (23. Juli 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> nett, nett - und stroki auch mal wieder dabei



Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## rebirth (23. Juli 2013)

Tach. Was machtn das wetter in nbg?


----------



## S P (23. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @_softlurch_
> so´n schei$$
> 
> @_rebirth_
> ...



Hab heute schon eine Veranstaltung. Wird bei mir daher nix.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tach. Was machtn das wetter in nbg?



Ist trocken von oben. Bin kurz nach am Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (23. Juli 2013)

komme und werde mich sicherlich verspäten - geht schon mal hinten spielen ;-)


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. Juli 2013)

War am Bauen und hab voll die Zeit verpennt. Aber selbst wenn ich die Zeit gesehen hätte wär das Rad noch nicht fertig gewesen. Also dann nachher noch ein bisschen baggern an der Veste. Ist mir eh schon wieder fast zu warm um sich ernsthaft zu bewegen.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

Hätte vll noch irgendwer ne Feder in 400x2,5" für meinen Vivid rumfliegen?
Also mit 38mm Innendurchmesser...

Fürn Ersatzdämpfer muss es net unbedingt a neue Feder sein


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mal nachschauen was die alte auf meinem X Fusion für eine ist und ob die vom Innendurchmesser her passt. 2,5" Hub hat sie schon mal


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juli 2013)

Schöne Runde heute. Musste leider vorzeitig abbrechen wegen Kniebeschwerden.

Aber der zweite Invalide hat mich am Bierschank nicht lange warten lassen


----------



## IRONMANq (24. Juli 2013)

HuHu Nürnberg, Gruß aus Erlangen 

jemand spontan heute ab ca 14 Uhr am Tiergarten. Freundin und ich wollen das Gelände mal erkunden und würden uns über einen local freuen der sich auskennt und uns ne schöne runde zeigen will.

Technik und Fitness fortgeschritten aber ausbaufähig  (bei der Hitze nicht allzuschnell, aber nicht so lahm, dass einen Die Stechmücken hinterherkommen  )


----------



## Robert76 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin heute nachmittag Raum Burgthann-Dillberg unterwegs, hat jemand Lust?

Gruss Rob


----------



## erwinosius (25. Juli 2013)

Ist heute abend jemand am STB unterwegs? Ich würde gerne mal wieder aus dem fränkischen Seenland rauskommen.
Gerne ab 19:00.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich mache erstmal Pause mit meinem Knie. War am Dienstag nicht so prickelnd...

Dafür kommt heute ein Paket zum Basteln


----------



## ventizm (25. Juli 2013)

ich hab gestern meine sonnenbrille am STB verloren. gläser sind "verspiegelt" und das gestell schwarz. falls die einer von euch finden sollte und sie nicht schon zehnmal überfahren wurde, dürft ihr mir gern bescheid geben. danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (25. Juli 2013)

ok, dann wohl eher nicht.

Man sieht sich dann ein andermal. Bald kann ich auch am Dienstag mitfahren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Robert76 (25. Juli 2013)

Morgen nachmittag starten wir hier in Burgthann wieder, bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit eventuell auch zudritt.
Die Tour geht so 2-3h, Abfahrt ca 15 - 16 Uhr wer Lust hat einfach melden.
Treffpunkt wäre Burgthann Turnhalle. 

Gruss Rob


----------



## rebirth (25. Juli 2013)

@topolino hast du paypal?


----------



## microbat (26. Juli 2013)

@rebirth 
si - ich schick ´ne PN...


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2013)

fanBoy++;


----------



## S P (26. Juli 2013)

Neuer Sattel?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja, zwei neue BremsSATTEL + Griffe


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Juli 2013)

Und schon gekürzt und entlüftet? Druckpunkt immernoch knackig danach? Ich muss meine Leitungen auch endlich mal machen :/


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2013)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. Juli 2013)

Ich schau mir morgen mal Osternohe an!


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich schau mir morgen mal Osternohe an!



wann, ganzen Tag oder nur nen halben?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. Juli 2013)

Zeit steht noch offen! Mal sehen wie lange es die Hitze zulässt...!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Und schon gekürzt und entlüftet? Druckpunkt immernoch knackig danach? Ich muss meine Leitungen auch endlich mal machen :/



Beide gekürzt. Hinten ist der Druckpunkt nicht mehr ganz so knackig... Aber noch ok


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2013)

onohe wär interessant. allerdings is mein dämpfer außer haus :/


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Zeit steht noch offen! Mal sehen wie lange es die Hitze zulässt...!



d.h. du fährst schon vormittags hin? Da muss ich auch erst noch Rad zusammenbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. Juli 2013)

Ja! Geh mit einem Kumpel und wir werden irgendwann am Vormittag dort aufschlagen.  @rebirth: Na dann nehm doch das Cheaptrick!


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2013)

Ne net scho wieder... Da klappert die kette immer so arg


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. Juli 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## S P (27. Juli 2013)

Vermutlich - mit anschließenden BG Besuch.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. Juli 2013)

Na das klingt doch vernünftig! Nun die üblichen W-Fragen: wann? wo? wer?


----------



## S P (27. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch vernünftig! Nun die üblichen W-Fragen: wann? wo? wer?


 frag mal den Stevie


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. Juli 2013)

Also Stevie...was hast du denn organisiert?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2013)

zu den W's: 14 Uhr STB


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2013)

Sind da jetzt schon die Teile vom Softluch seinen Rädern dran.



Milan0 schrieb:


> fanBoy++;


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2013)

S P schrieb:


> zu den W's: 14 Uhr STB



Leutenbach, 8.00 Uhr, 20KM 700HM 24° warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Juli 2013)

Bei den Temps kann ja jeder fahren.  Außerdem steht heute Testfahrt an.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. Juli 2013)

> zu den W's: 14 Uhr STB



Perfekt. 13:30 Uhr Stesemann?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2013)

Geht klar.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bei den Temps kann ja jeder fahren.  Außerdem steht heute Testfahrt an.



Ja ich habs schon gehört Wann machen wir in Egl. eine Testfahrt.


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2013)

Ging besser, wie erwartet. Müsst mer ja fast noch mal auf Egl.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2013)

Was gabs denn zum testen?


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich werde heute ab halb 2 bisschen am Parkplatz STB spielen gehen...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen Abend aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## microbat (30. Juli 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen Abend aus? Fährt jemand?


 
Scheinbar niemand - ich werde morgen Abend fahren - vorzugsweise Kalchi-Trails, falls wo anders nix zamm kommt...

...für alle Sahara verwöhnten: es soll trocken bleiben bei 21°C...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte heute mal wieder ne Moritzbergrunde machen, allerdings schon recht zeitig. War dieses Jahr noch garnicht draußen, dass mus sich ändern und die Kondi brauchts auch mal wieder etwas.


----------



## ventizm (30. Juli 2013)

meine sonnenbrille am stb ist keinem unter die stollen gekommen oder?


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2013)

@ventizm: nope, leider nicht. 

@_topolino_: Ich hab dir das geld per PP gesendet. Ich bin zwar dann in nbg, weiß aber noch net ob ich um 1900 "da" bin.


----------



## microbat (30. Juli 2013)

@rebirth
mercí 
- wenn "da" heute bei mir "oben" ist 
- treffen wir uns dann in der "Mitte" oder "dort" 
- wenn ja, wieviele 
- zu welcher Zeit


----------



## rebirth (30. Juli 2013)

Sind gleich am stb, falls doch wer kommt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juli 2013)

Ihr könntet mal bissle im Stadtwald um die Veste und Co fahren.
Einfacher für mich nach Feierabend da vorbeizuradeln. 
Blöd nur das der Biergarten an der Veste im Juni geschlossen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (2. August 2013)

@MTBermLuS,
kannst dich ja mal für eine Feierabendrunde an der Alten Veste melden.


----------



## Priest0r (2. August 2013)

bitte auch um Info wenn jmd an der Veste fährt


----------



## HTWolfi (2. August 2013)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Biergartenbesuch obligatorisch.
Bisher Peter, Martina, Friedl (?) und ich


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. August 2013)

in der größten Hitz? Ihr wollt wieder nur stolpern, richtig?


----------



## S P (3. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Müsst mer ja fast noch mal auf Egl.



Check, und bestanden.


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Check, und bestanden.



Yes


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. August 2013)

Wird morgen gefahren? 
Vorschlag: 19:00 Uhr STB...


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2013)

wäre dabei.


----------



## S P (5. August 2013)

Was von heut...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder! 

 @softlurch: schaut gut aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. August 2013)

Damits nichts untergeht: 

Heute 1900 ppl STB, licht wär vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.
 @_topolino_ @_Mike_Cremer_ @_Milan0_ @ rest  wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. August 2013)

Ich wäre dabei....!


----------



## S P (6. August 2013)

Wenn da da mal nicht nass wirst...


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2013)

Hab mich mit mike verständigt, wir fahren nicht.

Langsam wird das "auf dienstag freuen" ziemlich sinnlos und macht wenig spaß.


----------



## S P (6. August 2013)

Da kann ja jetzt der Dienstag nichts dafür.


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2013)

Fürs wetter kann er nix, stimmt..

Nervt halt das keiner mehr fährt, bzw. das nur noch über tel/pn ausgemacht wird.
Über die threads geht ja garnix mehr zamm.


----------



## softlurch (6. August 2013)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht? Entweder sagst du ab oder kommst einfach nicht. Da kann der Fred auch nix für


----------



## dertobel (6. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Was von heut...


 schöne Bilder und schönes Rotwild 

Hier noch Bildmaterial vom Sonntag in Tennenlohe in voerst finalem Aufbau:


----------



## S P (6. August 2013)

Mensch tobi - fette Kiste und schöne Farbzusammenstellung. 
Aber fullquotes müssen net sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (6. August 2013)

Ebenso schönes rotes


----------



## dertobel (6. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mensch tobi - fette Kiste und schöne Farbzusammenstellung.
> Aber fullquotes müssen net sein.



Dafür fahrt ihr ja Fullys  ich mach halt fullquotes


----------



## S P (6. August 2013)

Ignoranter HT'ler 
Du musst auch an die mobilen IBC'ler denken. Volumen ist doch so wertvoll!


----------



## dertobel (6. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ignoranter HT'ler
> Du musst auch an die mobilen IBC'ler denken. Volumen ist doch so wertvoll!



hast ja Recht! Daran hab ich grad echt nicht gedacht... ist ja auch nicht die Galerie hier


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2013)

Wenn ich jedesmal absag oder garnicht erst komm, frag ich mich warum ich jeden dienstag zu zweit oder dritt am stb steh.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. August 2013)

Wie dem auch sei....ich freue mich gerade sehr nicht da draußen sein zu müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (6. August 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei....ich freue mich gerade sehr nicht da draußen sein zu müssen!


ja, für heute is die Absage mal ganz angebracht gewesen. Wäre schon fast losgefahren. Danke Thread


----------



## 0815p (6. August 2013)

hey lurchi, schöne kiste hast der da angschaft


----------



## S P (7. August 2013)

STB//1700 m.a.BG.B.


----------



## Deleted225502 (7. August 2013)

Servus,

wollte mich hier auch mal kurz vostellen.
Bin der jannik, 17 jahre alt und wohne seit 2 wochen in happurg (bei hersbruck)
Habe einen Freerider und fahre damit eigtl alles von Enduro bis DH 
Da ich mich hier gar nicht auskenne, würde ich mich auch freuen wenn mir hier jemand so ein bisschen die Strecken und so zeigt


----------



## HTWolfi (7. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> STB//1700 m.a.BG.B.


----------



## rebirth (7. August 2013)

Wartet ihr ein paar min auf mich?


----------



## HTWolfi (7. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wartet ihr ein paar min auf mich?



Ja!


----------



## rebirth (7. August 2013)

Ich eile


----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2013)

Bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike gehockt...


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2013)

na endlich!  Wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. August 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike gehockt...



du machst was falsch in deinem Urlaub


----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2013)

Ach was. Aufstehen, frühstücken, Baden, schlafen, Baden, schlafen, essen, Baden, schlafen, essen, schlafen 

War ein erholsamer Urlaub


----------



## proschinger (8. August 2013)

gossenboss schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wollte mich hier auch mal kurz vostellen.
> Bin der jannik, 17 jahre alt und wohne seit 2 wochen in happurg (bei hersbruck)
> ...



Auch Servus,

bin ebenfalls neu hier im Forum bin 19 und komme aus Röthenbach an der Pegnitz.
Ich fahre ein All Mountain und kenne mich in den "Bergen" um Hersbruck bzw. Happurg sehr gut aus... könnte dir also die besten Trails oder downhill tracks zeigen


----------



## Deleted225502 (8. August 2013)

Das klingt ja schonmal sehr gut 
Wie siehts denn am wochenende bei dir aus?


----------



## proschinger (8. August 2013)

Am Wochenende is eher schlecht bei mir.. kannst du auch unter der woche? ich hab Semesterferien deshalb eig die ganze nächste woche zeit^^


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. August 2013)

da ich jetzt auch semesterferien habe würde ich mich gerne mal wo anschließen, bei mir ist es auch besser unter der woche.

bin aber konditionel nicht so fit, für kleinere touren und noch bissl rumspielen bin ich allerdings gerne offen


----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wollte ich morgen tagsüber eine Runde am STB drehen. Uhrzeit noch offen


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. August 2013)

Hier wäre wieder was für die HT Stolperbiker unter Euch. Die Großen zumindest 

 Bagger


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2013)

Würd mir auch gefallen der grashüpfer  
 @_milano_ wann issn bei dir unterm tag?  

@_S P_ lad doch ma den erlkönig hoch 
*EDIT*   OH, gibts ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2013)

solange es hell bleibt, wenn ich wieder zurück fahre 

Ab wann hast du Zeit?


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2013)

ich muss erstmal guggn ob ich mit meiner karre fahren kann. also quasi erstmal bastelstunde. ich gugg ab und an hier rein ob was zamm geht und wann usw. evtl kann ich mir nen auto ausleihen wenn meins net fertig wird.


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2013)

Ab 5 soll es trocken von oben bleiben. Hat wer Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2013)

Also wenn heute keiner Bock hat, bleibe ich auch daheim. Wie schaut es dann morgen aus? Soll ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## Stressi25 (9. August 2013)

Werde morgen mit nem Kumpel um 10 Uhr am TG ne Runde drehen. Allerdings sind meine Trailkenntnisse da begrenzt.


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2013)

Morgen 12 oder 13 stb? Wer wär dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2013)

Werde ab 13 Uhr am Parkplatz STB sein


----------



## HTWolfi (10. August 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Werde ab 13 Uhr am Parkplatz STB sein



13:00 Uhr geht bei mir klar.


----------



## S P (10. August 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Werde ab 13 Uhr am Parkplatz STB sein


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2013)

War eine geile Runde. Biergarten ist schon was tolles bei dem Wetter  

Und 2 Prämieren für mich dabei gewesen...


----------



## S P (10. August 2013)

War top! 

Kleine Auswahl von heute:


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2013)

Top Bilder


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. August 2013)

Ist Euch am Stbr auch schon mal eine, in Tarnklamotten und Masken gehüllte, mit bbguns bewaffnete Horde begegnet? Erwachsene wie Kinder...
Kamen sogar mit einem alten BW Bus........

Zumindest haben Sie die 3mal, als ich deren Weg kreuzte, das Ballern aufgehört..


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. August 2013)

auf den ersten 4 Bildern bist ja voll am cheaten, seit wann springt ihr irgendwelche Kanten?


----------



## S P (11. August 2013)

Ist meines Erachtens nicht fahrbar. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2013)

Richtig schöne Bilder hat ihr wieder gemacht dafür gibt es ein grosses
*SAUBER*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (12. August 2013)

Schon wieder so gute Bilder...wer hat denn da auf einmal das Fotografieren gelernt? 

Wird morgen was gefahren?


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. August 2013)

Frag mich wo der Regen ist der heute gemeldet war...

Ich wollte morgen mal wieder am Buck fahren. Weiß nur noch nicht wann ich losfahren kann.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> War top!
> 
> Kleine Auswahl von heute:



Sau guade Bildla!!!

Und die Kantn auf die erstn Bildla is net Fahrbar, zu Hoch und unten zu Stumpf...

Kennt ja jetz sagn mitn Fully kann des ja jeder   
Musst des Schweinchen mal runter treiben 
Mei Sau hat sich scho traut


----------



## Milan0 (13. August 2013)

@rebirth 

Muss für heute absagen. Bin nicht im Lande


----------



## rebirth (13. August 2013)

@HTWolfi @S P  fahrt ihr?


----------



## HTWolfi (13. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi @S P  fahrt ihr?



Werde heute gegen 17:00 Uhr mal das STB aufsuchen. Erst mal nur Einzelstellen probieren, weniger/keine Strecke geplant.
Bodenverhältnisse sind aktuell sehr gut, falls nicht der leichte Regen heute Nacht da was grundlegend verändert hat.


----------



## dertobel (13. August 2013)

Wenn' s gut läuft, werde ich mich heute auch mal zum STB begeben... allerdings erst ab 18:00 bis 18:30; und auch mehr Einzelstellen probieren - mal schau'n, wie ich mit dem Shan dort zurechtkomme .


----------



## rebirth (13. August 2013)

ich werds heut vermutlich nicht schaffen :/


----------



## Phil87 (13. August 2013)

Hi,

ich bin ab morgen Nachmittag sowie Donnerstag und freitag tagsüber in Nürnberg und hab mein Bike mit. 

Hatte vor die Trails am Tiergarten zu erkunden (war schonmal dort biken, ein paar kenne ich schon ). Wenn aber jmd Lust hat und auch zur gleichen Zeit unterwegs ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. August 2013)

Von heut...


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2013)

schöne Bilder. warum musste ich heute nur so lange arbeiten?


----------



## dertobel (13. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Von heut...



 schade, dass wir uns heute verpasst haben... Aber wenigstens gab es die große Zusammenkunft dann im BG !


----------



## erwinosius (13. August 2013)

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ab morgen Nachmittag sowie Donnerstag und freitag tagsüber in Nürnberg und hab mein Bike mit.
> 
> Hatte vor die Trails am Tiergarten zu erkunden (war schonmal dort biken, ein paar kenne ich schon ). Wenn aber jmd Lust hat und auch zur gleichen Zeit unterwegs ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen


Wir wollten morgen (Mittwoch) fahren gehen. Eigentlich war Steinbrüchlein angedacht. Aber evtl könnte man sich auch auf Tiergarten einigen. Ich frag mal noch bei meinem Mitfahrer und sag dir dann bescheid.

ruß
erwin


----------



## Phil87 (13. August 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Wir wollten morgen (Mittwoch) fahren gehen. Eigentlich war Steinbrüchlein angedacht. Aber evtl könnte man sich auch auf Tiergarten einigen. Ich frag mal noch bei meinem Mitfahrer und sag dir dann bescheid.
> 
> ruß
> erwin



Also ich bin jetzt nicht auf Tiergarten festgelegt, lerne auch gerne wieder was neues kennen.


----------



## dertobel (13. August 2013)

auch von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2013)

Ich würde auch morgen gern fahren. Eher Richtung nachmittag als abends.

STB gegen 16Uhr ...


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2013)

Wie wärs denn mit do oder fr? Mi hab ich keine zeit :/


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch morgen gern fahren. Eher Richtung nachmittag als abends.
> 
> STB gegen 16Uhr ...


Stroker und ich werden um 18:00 Uhr STB fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2013)

Tour oder eher spielen?


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2013)

das ist noch nicht ausgemacht. ohne guide kann ich keine tour fahren. dazu kenn ich mich nicht gut genug aus. stroker wollte in den hinteren steinbruch.


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2013)

Die Standart Runde mit paar Variationen kann ich machen... 

Werde um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz STB sein


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2013)




----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2013)

hm, also meine Mitfahrer haben jetzt beide abgesagt. Da ich mich selbst in der Gegend nicht so gu auskenne wird das mit uns beiden heute wohl eher nichts.
Ich empfehle mit den Nbger Locals zu fahren. Die kennen recht interessante Strecken. Evtl schaffe ich es auch dann morgen mitzufahren.

Sorry
gruß
erwin (der sich auch ärgert dass heute nichts zusammengeht)


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2013)

Heute 18 Uhr geht doch was 

Bin jetzt schon vor Ort


----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2013)

dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. dachte ihr gejt erst morgen. 
dann hoffe ich nur dass meine Frau rechtzeitig mit dem Auto zurück kommt. 
könnte ein paar Minuten später werden. 
Gruß
Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2013)

ich komm jezzt erst los.mal swhen ob wie uns dann treffen.gruß


----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2013)

ich komme jetzt erst los .mal sehen ob man sich dann trifft.gruß


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2013)

War eine kleine aber feine Runde :beer:


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2013)

ja, klein aber fein, also gerade richtig! danke fürs guiden!


----------



## SuShu (15. August 2013)

Würde jemand am kommenden WE mit in die Hersbrucker fahren, z.B. Keltenwall/Hohler Fels, Hirschbachtalrunde oder was bei Etzelwang/Neukirchen?


----------



## Stressi25 (16. August 2013)

Heute wer im Tg oder am Stb unterwegs?


----------



## rebirth (16. August 2013)

heute nicht mehr. aber wie siehts grundsätzlich mit Sa oder So aus?


----------



## Stressi25 (16. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich ja immer außer Morgen da bin ich beim Marathon in Aub bei Würzburg und Sonntag in Schöneck (Vogtland) zum Marathon.
Falls noch wer Spontanität hat Fahr jetzt zum TG.


----------



## Stressi25 (16. August 2013)

P.s hab noch Platz im Auto falls wer nach Aub oder Schöneck mitmöchte

http://www.mountainbikerennen-aub.de/index.php/2013-05-12-08-06-09/strecke

http://www.vogtland-bike.com/marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. August 2013)

update meinerseits: Meine Karre steht mit zerlegter Radaufhängung in der garage. vielleicht mit etwas glück kann ich sonntag wieder fahren.


----------



## softlurch (17. August 2013)

Werde heute gegen 15 Uhr ne runde im stb drehen. Wenn jemand mit möchte, am besten Bescheid sagen.


----------



## SuShu (17. August 2013)

Fahren morgen um 10:30 ab Pommelsbrunn-Bahnhof Richtung keltischer Ringwall und Hohler Fels. Werden ca. 25-30 km und 900 Hm.
Wenn noch jemand mitkommt, am besten bis 9:30 bescheid geben.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. August 2013)

Wieder mal was für Kurzentschlossene. Heute *12:00 ab Tiergarten*.
Leitinger - Brunn - Röthenbach Klamm - Altdorf - Teufelskirche - Sophienquelle - Thanngraben - Schwarzach Klamm - Tiergarten

Grobe Streckendaten 60km/650hm mit sehr hohem Trailanteil. Ein etwas anspruchsvollerer Abschnitt kurz nach Altdorf inbegriffen.
*Biergartenbesuch garantiert!*


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2013)

haupteingang oder oben?


----------



## HTWolfi (18. August 2013)

Haupteingang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. August 2013)

ok, ich komm vorbei. 
 @RolandMC: keine lust?


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben A. Sehne macht Probleme, muss bis zum nächsten Mittwoch wieder in Ordnung sein.
Heuer ist der Sommer der Krankheiten.


----------



## folienmaster (18. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben A. Sehne macht Probleme, muss bis zum nächsten Mittwoch wieder in Ordnung sein.
> Heuer ist der Sommer der Krankheiten.



Alles nur eine Gewohnheitssache! 

Mann wird älter und Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz! 

Meine besch.... Bandscheibe meldet sich momentan auch wieder, werde

mich dann aber wieder aufs HT wuchten und ne Runde drehn. 

PS Gute Besserung!


----------



## S P (18. August 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wieder mal was für Kurzentschlossene. Heute *12:00 ab Tiergarten*.
> Leitinger - Brunn - Röthenbach Klamm - Altdorf - Teufelskirche - Sophienquelle - Thanngraben - Schwarzach Klamm - Tiergarten
> 
> Grobe Streckendaten 60km/650hm mit sehr hohem Trailanteil. Ein etwas anspruchsvollerer Abschnitt kurz nach Altdorf inbegriffen.
> *Biergartenbesuch garantiert!*



War top  habe ca. 74 Km gezählt.


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2013)

Bist mit dem Joghurtbecher gefahren? 

Die Runde will ich auch mal mit fahren


----------



## S P (18. August 2013)

Freilich  Wirklich schöne Tour. Solltest du auch mal fahren.


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. August 2013)

Geht am Dienstag was? 

PS: Hat von euch noch jemand einen kurzen Vorbau in der Ecke liegen den er los werden möchte? 50-70mm, 31,8mm


----------



## Milan0 (19. August 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich morgen mal am Tiergarten spielen gehen. 

Vorbau könnte ich einen 70er liegen haben


----------



## SuShu (19. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> War top  habe ca. 74 Km gezählt.


Wir hatten dann wohl das Kontrastprogramm: 960 Hm auf 25 km.
Ist eine seeehr feine Runde geworden.
  @HTWolfi: Der Tipp mit der Mühlkippe hat die Tour super abgerundet. Ist zwar die "schwächste" Abfahrt auf der Strecke, aber immer noch die beste Abfahrt von Süden nach Pommelsbrunn runter, die ich bisher gefunden habe. Und für die Aussicht lohnt es sich auch, noch mal hoch zu fahren. Dass Du den Weg mit dem Bike hoch bist!? Muss echte Liebe sein.

Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt, fahre ich nächstes WE die Hirschbachtalrunde von Hersbruck aus.


----------



## microbat (19. August 2013)

Geht wer morgen radeln - ab 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2013)

Ich muss 30 Geburtstag von nem Kumpel feiern... 

Donnerstags wäre ich wieder am Start


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2013)

@s.p du hast pn


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. August 2013)

Wenn die Sonne rauskommen sollte könnte ich mich für eine Runde begeistern lassen.


----------



## swoosh999 (20. August 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt, fahre ich nächstes WE die Hirschbachtalrunde von Hersbruck aus.



hast du mal ein paar eckdaten von der runde bzw. anhaltspunkte?

wir sind auch immer wieder auf der suche nach neuen, da in unserer gegend schon viel abgegrast ist.
leider fehlt uns hier die kompaktheit der fränkischen, dort ist man mal schnell über´n berg zum nächsten.
deshalb fahren wir auch immer öfter´s ziele mit dem pkw an.
alles nörtlich von Pom. ist mir noch fremd.


----------



## SuShu (20. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hast du mal ein paar eckdaten von der runde bzw. anhaltspunkte?


 
Geplant ist: Hersbruck - Langenstein - Vorra - Windloch - Hirschberg - Hirschbach - Höhenglücksteig - Leitenberg - Lichtenstein - Pommelsbrunn - Hohenstadt - Kleinviehberg - Hersbruck.  Werden geschätzt ca. 1100 - 1200 Hm auf 35 - 40 km (Bin die Runde so noch nicht gefahren, daher weiß ich es nicht genau).
Vom Wetter her bietet sich wohl eher der Samstag an!?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. August 2013)

19Uhr Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. August 2013)

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht. Würde aber gerne am Donnerstag mal wieder fahren...


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. August 2013)

ok Tiergarten


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht. Würde aber gerne am Donnerstag mal wieder fahren...



Wieviel Uhr hast dir vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. August 2013)

Sollte bis spätestens 18:30 Uhr entweder am STB oder TG sein, würde aber TG sogar bevorzugen! Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2013)

Habe den ganzen Tag Zeit. TG kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber wäre dabei... Früher dann besser?


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2013)

Bin am donnerstag vermutlich auch im TG. So mit eintritt und tiere und so


----------



## Mike_Cremer (21. August 2013)

Früher werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen...ggf. um 18 Uhr aber das kann ich dann erst morgen genau abschätzen...


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. August 2013)

bin auch für Tiergarten am Donnerstag, füge mich zeitlich der Mehrheit


----------



## Stressi25 (22. August 2013)

Wäre heute auch mal wieder mit dabei. Kann ab 18 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (22. August 2013)

Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus....schaff es bis spätestens 18:15 Uhr zum TG. @Milan, @MasterP1989, @flachmännchen, @S_P: Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. August 2013)

Ja dann 18.15 am TG. Wäre bei was vorsichtigem dabei. Weiß noch nicht ob meine verkrusteten Wunden schon wieder Bewegung abkönnen. Ich schau aber mal vorbei und versuchs. Wollte eh heute wieder rauf auf den Bock. Biergarten danach allerdings Pflicht.


----------



## microbat (22. August 2013)

Hi, 
ich werd´auch gegen 18 am TG sein 

für ´ne kleine CC Runde.
Am "Pflichtprogramm" werde ich eher nicht teilnehmen,
weil ich dann noch nach Fü zur Karre radeln darf...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (22. August 2013)

Na dann sind ja alle dabei - super! Dann wird es halt eine kleine und vorsichtige CC Runde!


----------



## Milan0 (22. August 2013)

Muss mal schauen. Evtl muß ich heute noch nach Erlangen. Dann schaffe ich es nicht...


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. August 2013)

Okay, 18:15 am Tiergarten


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. August 2013)

Topo kann dich aufm Rückweg auch gern nach Fü mitnehmen mitm Auto. Können ja vorher mal testen ob beide Räder ins Auto gehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2013)

werd wohl auch da sein, muss aber bis 20Uhr wieder zurück am TG sein.


----------



## dertobel (22. August 2013)

Ich komme auch vorbei


----------



## dertobel (22. August 2013)

War ne nette kleine Runde heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. August 2013)

wobei die Folgen vom Gewitter am Montag noch deutlich sichtbar waren: viel Kleinholz (und diverse Bäume) auf den Trails + Treibsand-Löcher.


----------



## LesPaul (23. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

für den Fall, dass jemand Interesse hat - ich habe einen 1a Bike-Rucksack abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/221268-vaude-tracer-20


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. August 2013)

ne spontane kleine runde stbr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2013)

ne, mal schauen was die in den letzten Wochen alles in Osti umgegraben haben.


----------



## S P (24. August 2013)

Vorschlag für's Foto der Woche




Bitte kräftig voten


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2013)

Done


----------



## LesPaul (24. August 2013)

Dito.


----------



## microbat (24. August 2013)




----------



## dertobel (24. August 2013)

goil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (24. August 2013)

Like


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2013)

Voten = "klick" auf den Stern? Wenn ja, dann hab ich auch 

Asche auf mein Haupt, um noch etwas Klugzuschei..... 
Bilde mir ein der Focus gehört noch etwas mehr auf den Fahrer und hätte dieser etwas kräftigere Farben, käm es noch besser. 

PS: jetzt weiß ich es auch....Canon EOS, hab mich schon gewundert wie er mit seiner Digiknipse gute Bilder hinbekommt.

PSS: ob der Regen heute irgendwann nachlässt?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. August 2013)

Erledigt!


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2013)

Hat wer ein paar Tourentips für die garmischer Gegend? Muss in 2 Wochen beruflich in die Richtung.


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2013)

Der @RolandMC kann dir da (bestimmt) weiterhelfen


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2013)

Danke

war schon wer im Bikepark Hindelang oder in Lermoos. Alles in der Gegend um Füssen.
Touren gibts da wohl auch recht gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Da sich mein Arbeitsweg ab September um 170km verkürzt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Pendlerkiste. Mir schwebt ein altes Trekking- oder MT-Bike vor. Alles möglichst einfach gehalten, das heißt Starrgabel und Felgenbremse, außerdem wäre ein Nabendynamo net schlecht. Das ganze wird oft draußen stehen, sollte also kein Sammlerstück sein.Falls jemand was in meiner Größe (1,76 bei 83cm Schrittlänge) zu hause rumfliegen hat, wäre es cool, wenn sich die-/derjenige bei mir melden würde. 
Vielen Dank!

Ach ja: Wird morgen gefahren?


----------



## rebirth (26. August 2013)

Hab (leider) kein auto für die anreise.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. August 2013)

Damit ich kann leider nicht dienen. 

Morgen wird es bei mir nichts....Donnerstag?


----------



## RolandMC (26. August 2013)

170KM weniger! Endlich



Höfbert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Da sich mein Arbeitsweg ab September um 170km verkürzt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Pendlerkiste. Mir schwebt ein altes Trekking- oder MT-Bike vor. Alles möglichst einfach gehalten, das heißt Starrgabel und Felgenbremse, außerdem wäre ein Nabendynamo net schlecht. Das ganze wird oft draußen stehen, sollte also kein Sammlerstück sein.Falls jemand was in meiner Größe (1,76 bei 83cm Schrittlänge) zu hause rumfliegen hat, wäre es cool, wenn sich die-/derjenige bei mir melden würde.
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ach ja: Wird morgen gefahren?


----------



## S P (26. August 2013)

Ich fahr morgen CC Tour ab TG/1800.


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> war schon wer im Bikepark Hindelang oder in Lermoos. Alles in der Gegend um Füssen.
> Touren gibts da wohl auch recht gute.



hindelang macht nur spaß, wenn du auf geröll stehst und richtig schnell mit einem dh'ler fahren kannst. spätestens nach einem halben tag hast keine lust mehr auf die schwarze strecke und die anderen kannst in die tonne kloppen. lermoos geht, ist aber auch nicht der brüller. fahr lieber touren, dann hast mehr davon. aber wunder dich nicht, wenn es mal richtig steile rampen gibt. 25-30% sind hier keine seltenheit.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. August 2013)

OK danke.
Dann eben mal Lermoos so zur Abwechlung, wenn ich von steilen Rampen die Nase voll habe  ...ja da unten gibts sowas. Hab 2 Jahre etwas östlicher im Chiemgau gewohnt.
In Mittelfranken "verweichlicht" man in diesem Punkt etwas und freut sich über die 36er Kassette  sollte man sich nicht schon fürs Schieben entschieden haben...


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2013)

Ich habe heute leider noch keine Zeit. Bin die Tage mit Auto kaufen und Simson Schrauben voll ausgelastet...

Donnerstag würde ich gern ne Runde mitfahren. Evtl die CC Runde über Altdorf?


----------



## S P (27. August 2013)

Schreib doch einfach wenn du Zeit hast.  Und die kleine CC Runde über Altdorf ist für Abends nix.


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2013)

Wenn am donnerstag was zammgeht gugg ich ma ob ich ein auto organisieren kann.
Bin dann eher für stolpertour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (27. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen CC Tour ab TG/1800.



Würde mich wohl anschließen wenn möglich


----------



## Stressi25 (27. August 2013)

Steht eure CC Tour für heute noch um 18 Uhr?


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. August 2013)

also ich werde mal hin fahren und schauen, ansonsten alleine eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Stressi25 (27. August 2013)

Ok bin auch da. Evtl 10 min später


----------



## S P (27. August 2013)

Die Uhr sagt: 48 KM bei 2h:28m Fahrtzeit


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2013)

Ihr verrückten  

Wie siehts donnerstag aus? 
(muss bescheid wissen wegen nem auto und so...)


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2013)

Bin da. STB?


----------



## microbat (28. August 2013)

ab 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. August 2013)

Donnerstag, 19 Uhr, STB, Stolpertour -> check!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (28. August 2013)

Ich komme auch. Endlich mal wieder biken.


----------



## Milan0 (28. August 2013)

19 Uhr geht klar. Muss man da schon wieder Licht einpacken?


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Wenn du länger als ne std fahren willst, ja. 1900 find ich irgendwie zu spät, mal so allgemein gesagt.


----------



## S P (28. August 2013)

Haben gestern auch schon Licht gebraucht. Ohne geht's nimmer. 19 Uhr war doch schon immer?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Ja schon. Im winter ists dann eh wieder egal. Und bis dahin werd ich schon ne neue karre haben, hoff ich zumindest..


----------



## microbat (28. August 2013)

was is´n mit der alten Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Verkauft


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. August 2013)

Alter Nachmacher. 
Warum hast den alten verkauft? Kaputt?


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Ne. Brauch was praktischeres. War nur etwas voreilig... Dacht ich hätt scho ersatz, war dann aber nix.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Alter Nachmacher.
> Warum hast den alten verkauft? Kaputt?


...Das ihn der SPJ nicht mehr erkennt!
(Für Insider!)


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2013)




----------



## flachmaennchen (29. August 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Das ihn der SPJ nicht mehr erkennt!
> (Für Insider!)



War auch mein erster Gedanke, warum er den hässlichen Kackjapaner losgeworden ist


----------



## Phil87 (29. August 2013)

Fahren am Sa spontan zu zweit von Nürnberg auf die Eurobike. Wollten zeitig früh losfahren und nach der Messe zurück. Zwei (evtl. auch drei Plätze) hätten wir noch frei.

Alternativ würden wir uns auch einer anderen Fahrgemeinschaft anschließen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. August 2013)

STB geht klar heute. Bin schon eher da und mach dann am Parkplatz rum.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Falls es hier jemanden gibt. Klingt doch ganz interessant, oder?


*Produktsicherheitsingenieur - Schwerpunkt Fahrräder & Pedelecs (m/w) in Fürth gesucht*


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. August 2013)

> STB geht klar heute. Bin schon eher da und mach dann am Parkplatz rum.


Da werde ich mich anschließen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (29. August 2013)

Dito. So gegen 1800


----------



## microbat (29. August 2013)

Hi - ich kann erst deutlich später am STB biken - also wartet nicht und falls im Wald der Flakscheinwerfer blendet, na dann werd ich das wohl sein...


----------



## Stressi25 (29. August 2013)

@MasterP1989 - etwas später als gedacht aber die lagen gaaaanz hinten im keller. es sind Conti X King 2.2 und  EQ Xduro steht drauf (für was das auch immer steht)


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2013)

Also wie angedroht morgen dann Onohe? Stevie? Wollte wenn dann den Tag ausnutzen und schon direkt gegen 10.00 da sein wenn ichs schaffe und es der Zustand nachm Volksfest heute Abend zulässt.


----------



## LesPaul (30. August 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Also wie angedroht morgen dann Onohe? Stevie? Wollte wenn dann den Tag ausnutzen und schon direkt gegen 10.00 da sein wenn ichs schaffe und es der Zustand nachm Volksfest heute Abend zulässt.


 
Ich fahre jetzt doch morgen zur Eurobike. Aber am Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2013)

Hatten wir net nächstes we gesagt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2013)

Dann halt nächstes WE noch mal . Wollt nur sagen das ich morgen fahr weil sonst heissts am Ende wieder keiner hat was gewusst


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. August 2013)

Also ich geh auch nächste WE nach O-Nohe! Passt also perfekt!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Also wie angedroht morgen dann Onohe? Stevie? Wollte wenn dann den Tag ausnutzen und schon direkt gegen 10.00 da sein wenn ichs schaffe und es der Zustand nachm Volksfest heute Abend zulässt.



evtl. hätte ich noch nen Platz frei für Samstag, Ziel ist Spicak oder Bischofsmais, haben uns noch nicht entschieden wohin genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. August 2013)

mach mer doch mal nächstes we aus. dann kann ich mich mal anständig um ne zugverbindung kümmern. im net bekomm ich leider keine preise....


----------



## HTWolfi (31. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> im net bekomm ich leider keine preise....



TagesTicket Plus ist die Wahl für das Verbundgebiet der VGN.
Für 16,80 Euro einen Tag oder das ganze Wochenende _freie_ Fahrt.
Gültig für *zwei* Personen und *zwei* Fahrräder!


----------



## HTWolfi (31. August 2013)

Falls es jemand interessiert. 
Morgen um 10:00 am Parkplatz STB, vorausgesetzt es bleibt trocken. Standard-Runde geplant.
Ein Nicolai und ein Radon haben ihr kommen zugesagt.


----------



## S P (31. August 2013)




----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2013)

Werde morgen auch vorbei schauen


----------



## Federhofer (31. August 2013)

Hallo,

Ich suche paar Leute aus Nürnberg die mich mal mitnehmen würden wohne noch nicht lange in der Gegend (eigentlich aus Belfast) und bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger mit meinen äähhh 32 Jahren. Wäre Super wenn was sich jemand finden würde 

Viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. September 2013)

@HTWolfi danke für den tip. kennst du ne fahrrad taugliche verbindung/strecke vom hbf zum stb?


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2013)

Ich kann dich vom Bahnhof abholen und dann zum STB fahren.


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2013)

@Milan0 gugg ma deine pn nach.


----------



## OliRay (1. September 2013)

Federhofer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche paar Leute aus NÃ¼rnberg die mich mal mitnehmen wÃ¼rden wohne noch nicht lange in der Gegend (eigentlich aus Belfast) und bin noch ein blutiger AnfÃ¤nger mit meinen Ã¤Ã¤hhh 32 Jahren. WÃ¤re Super wenn was sich jemand finden wÃ¼rde
> 
> ...



Hi,
bin zwar nicht aus NÃ¼rnberg, allerdings wenn du ein Auto hast kÃ¶nnten wir uns ja mal in Kalchreuth treffen, oder uns den Hetzleser Berg vornehmen. Auch NÃ¼rnberg Steinbruch wÃ¤re gut, da wÃ¼rde dann ein Kumpel von mir mitfahren mÃ¼ssen. Er ist ein sehr guter Guide!!! Vielleicht meldest dich nochmal bei mirððð


----------



## LesPaul (1. September 2013)

Oh nein, schon inner halben Stunde... ich spute mich, komme aber sicher 15 min später....


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2013)

@OliRay wer ist denn dein kumpel?   @Federhofer dienstags/donnerstags mal ins forum guggn


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2013)

soo... erfolgreich daheim aufgeschlagen  @Milan0 ,gab keine überaschung am bahnhof *grrr*


----------



## S P (1. September 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## OliRay (1. September 2013)

@ rebirth mein Kumpel heiÃt Franz, der is aus NÃ¼rnberg!!! Ich weiÃ das ihr euch da auch auskennt, doch ihm weiÃ ich halt er is vertrÃ¤glich und sucht technische Trails nach den Fahreigenschaften der Gruppe herausð


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Runde gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (1. September 2013)

Stevie Klappt das mit dem Bahnfahren? Schon ne Idee wie wir das nächsten Samstag machen wenn das Wetter passt? Ich zieh ja wenn dann immer den ganzen Tag im Park durch damit sich das Tagesticket auch lohnt. Bin dann auch immer gern schon direkt zur Öffnung des Lifts da. Wer würde denn überhaupt alles mitkommen, dass wir schon mal ein Stück mehr im Vorraus planen können als das normalerweise der Fall ist, sonst wird das doch nichts wie ich uns kenne.


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2013)

@_OliRay_ dacht nur man kennt ihn evtl.  du und der franz könnt ruhig ma mitfahren..  
@_flachmaennchen_ Joa klappt schon soweit. Muss nur bischen fahrpläne studieren ^^ Ich kann evtl ein auto haben nächsten Sa, das muss ich noch ablären.

@_LB Jörg_ @_RolandMC_ wie siehts bei euch aus? Zeit? Lust?


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2013)

Ne erstens ka vollgefedertes Rad im Moment und zweitens immer noch Achilles Aua.



rebirth schrieb:


> @_OliRay_ dacht nur man kennt ihn evtl.  du und der franz könnt ruhig ma mitfahren..
> @_flachmaennchen_ Joa klappt schon soweit. Muss nur bischen fahrpläne studieren ^^ Ich kann evtl ein auto haben nächsten Sa, das muss ich noch ablären.
> 
> @_LB Jörg_ @_RolandMC_ wie siehts bei euch aus? Zeit? Lust?


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert.
> Morgen um 10:00 am Parkplatz STB, vorausgesetzt es bleibt trocken. Standard-Runde geplant.
> Ein Nicolai und ein Radon haben ihr kommen zugesagt.



Radon! Etz werds fei langsam zeit


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2013)

Es waren sogar 2 Nicolai und 2 Radons vor Ort


----------



## rebirth (2. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ka vollgefedertes Rad im Moment



Dein pitch gibts nimmer?


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dein pitch gibts nimmer?



Doch aber nur halb, müsst ich wieder zusammenbauen. Aber fürn BP is des nix
@ S P bitte jetzt keine Kommentare unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## S P (2. September 2013)

Seit wann trägst du einen Gürtel?


----------



## folienmaster (2. September 2013)

Ich hoab gsehn der RolandMC hat ja noch ein RR. Paar gscheite Stollenreifen drauf und dann geht do was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (2. September 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2013)

Mein Hornet ist derzeit außer Gefecht. Evtl eine CC Runde, wobei ich Mittwoch tagsüber schon CC fahre...


----------



## rebirth (2. September 2013)

cee cee is nedd schee...


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. September 2013)

Ich mach heute CC ab etwa 16 Uhr vom TG aus.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (3. September 2013)

Ich mach heute keine CC Runde - das mal vorweg! 
Werde wohl mal zum STB fahren und ein bisschen rumspielen...


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2013)

Bin raus für heute. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

Ich fahr evtl in kalchi, muss aber erstma guggn obs "geht"


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. September 2013)

Ou gerade erst gelesen, bin wohl zu spät dran^^


----------



## Mike_Cremer (4. September 2013)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt irgendwer?


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. September 2013)

Heute muss ich mich leider gesellschaftlichen Zwängen fügen und zum Volksfest gehen.
Aber andere Frage, wie schauts jetzt dann diesen Samstag aus? rebirth fit genug Rippentechnisch? Ansonsten LesPaul MasterP1989 Mike_Cremer ihr wolltet doch eventuell auch, oder?


----------



## LesPaul (5. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt irgendwer?



Ich bin heute um 19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz STB.

Am WE wird's bei mir nichts.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (5. September 2013)

Ich war am Buck unterwegs...!

Ich geh am Samstag und werde den Tag wohl dort verbringen. Schätze mal dass wir so gegen halb elf vor Ort sein werden.


----------



## Dorsdn (5. September 2013)

*Kleine Warnung, zur "Alten Veste".* 
Ich nehme den kleinen Drop normal immer von oben ohne wirklich zu schauen ob da unten was liegt. Gestern aber schon, Glück gehabt.
Diejenigen welche die Stelle kennen, wissen wenn Sie es von oben anfahren, dass Sie die Stämme eigentlich nicht sehen.
Wollte euch nur warnen, kann blöd ausgehen.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2013)

Wenn noch jemand am Samstag mit Tour fahren will: Voraussichtlich geht es mit dem Zug von Nürnberg nach Sulzbach-Rosenberg und von dort aus grob den Albrandweg Richtung Neukirchen - zweimal von der Neideck runter, über den Knappenberg, Buchenberg, nochmal Knappenberg - falls das jemandem was sagt - nach Etzelwang und je nach Laune noch mehr.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand am Samstag mit Tour fahren will: Voraussichtlich geht es mit dem Zug von Nürnberg nach Sulzbach-Rosenberg und von dort aus grob den Albrandweg Richtung Neukirchen - zweimal von der Neideck runter, über den Knappenberg, Buchenberg, nochmal Knappenberg - falls das jemandem was sagt - nach Etzelwang und je nach Laune noch mehr.


 
Treffpunkt 9:30 Uhr am Südeingang des Nürnberger Hauptbahnhofes.


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2013)

@flachmaennchen was hast du denn genau vor?

@ rest: war heut im kkh: geprellte rippen und wieder ein überstand am schlüsselbein, vermuhtlich sind die "tight ropes" von der bänderriss-OP raus- oder abgerissen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. September 2013)

@Dorsdn ...an der Stelle liegt sehr oft Holz...
  @rebirth ...Respekt, dass du mit den Gräten noch biken warst.
Wieviele Wochen sollst du den Schongang einlegen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich war am Buck unterwegs...!
> 
> Ich geh am Samstag und werde den Tag wohl dort verbringen. Schätze mal dass wir so gegen halb elf vor Ort sein werden.



Genau so war auch mein Plan. Dann sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall 

rebirth: Osternohe immernoch


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2013)

Ja wie und wo und was und wer und überhaupt?!


----------



## S P (6. September 2013)

Dann schau ich mal mit der Kamera vorbei. Wann schlagt ihr in Onohe auf?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2013)

viele Spässe und bringt euch nicht um  Ich bin das Wochenende schon weiter weg unterwegs, sonst würde ich auch mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2013)

Gute Sache SP. Stevie so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen hab ich und Mike zumindest schon mal. Samstag. Ankunft 10:00 bis 10:30 in dem Dreh. Dauer bis Liftende oder im Hubschrauber dann


----------



## S P (6. September 2013)

Hubschrauber ist immer blöd.  Zeitpunkt sollte klar gehen.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. September 2013)

Also da ich meine neuen Bremsen (natürlich SLX ) einfahren und somit vvviiieeellll bremsen muss, hoffe ich den Tag gänzlich unbeschadet zu überleben - auch ohne den Einsatz eines Hubschraubers!


----------



## S P (6. September 2013)

Endlich weg von Form**a? Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. September 2013)

Jo! Wurde ja langsam auch mal Zeit....!


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2013)

Eistech oder normale? Ich hab mir jetzt die Eistech Metallbeläge bestellt, die alten dürften nach dem Wochenende jetzt dann endgültig fertig sein. Lange hält das Resin Zeug immer nicht.


----------



## S P (6. September 2013)

Die Eistech nachzukaufen - lohnt bei dem Preis nicht. Bin schon seit ein paar BelÃ¤gen bei den gÃ¼nstigen 8â¬ Shimano Resin G01S gelandet. Ich merke keinen (groÃen) Unterschied. Der Geldbeutel dafÃ¼r um so mehr.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. September 2013)

Sind normale G01S verbaut und die waren bei der ersten Ausfahrt absolut zufriedenstellend. Mal sehen welcher Eindruck morgen entsteht....!


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. September 2013)

Ich steh auf Sintermetall. Gefallen mir bei Nässe besser. Hatte bisher auch das Glück das sie nicht quietschten.


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2013)

@flachmaennchen: bin dabei. Muss nachher noch weng mei kiste umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. September 2013)

Haste etz einen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz?


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2013)

Ne. Freundinmobil 
  @flachmaennchen  @fusion4life  @S P @Mike_Cremer mach mer 10:30 am oberen ppl?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. September 2013)

Läuft!


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2013)

Jep.


----------



## S P (7. September 2013)

Bei mir wird es später. Der Postmann bringt noch etwas vorbei.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. September 2013)

So groß ists ja nicht, man trifft sich auf jeden Fall 
Ich mach jetzt langsam los. Bis später ihrs


----------



## S P (7. September 2013)

Sind ein paar schöne Buidl dabei. Rest folgt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2013)

Ui. Nicht gut. 
Erstaunlich ist, dass die Kettenstrebe vor dem Laufrad aufgegeben hat. 
Hatte die auch mal......


----------



## S P (7. September 2013)

Hier ist dann der Rest von heute.


----------



## softlurch (7. September 2013)

Da fällt mir irgendwie ein (zitat): "Alutech, so schaut's aus!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (7. September 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Da fällt mir irgendwie ein (zitat): "Alutech, so schaut's aus!"



Hob ich a scho mal irgendwo glesen.  Hauptsache der Fahrer lebt noch! 

Des Dosengelumpe hält halt nix aus!


----------



## dertobel (7. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hier ist dann der Rest von heute.



Schöne Fotos 
Aber keiner mit Hardtail unterwegs  - laaaaaangweilig .
War gestern und vorgestern in Tennenlohe unterwegs. Einmal im Dreck gelandet und den Waldboden geküsst und am Tag darauf tatsächlich nen Plattfuß mit Baron fabriziert . Fragt mich nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe  - keine Ahnung...!


----------



## softlurch (7. September 2013)

Morgen 1030 stb. So schaut's aus!


----------



## Stressi25 (7. September 2013)

Morgen 10 Uhr gemütlich (GA1)  CC ab TG -> Moritzberg (Vespern) und zurück.


----------



## rebirth (7. September 2013)

@_S P_ sind gute bilder geworden! 

btw: mein schienbein hätte den ein oder anderen nadelstich vom onkel doc vertragen.. 
 @Mike_Cremer http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/fully/carver-icb-01 das wär doch was?!  
(kannst du den "lothar" highlighten damit er den thread hier findet?!)


----------



## alex220 (7. September 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Morgen 10 Uhr gemütlich (GA1)  CC ab TG -> Moritzberg (Vespern) und zurück.



Und ich hab Kinder Wochenende 
Hätte mich gerne angeschlossen ,wenn ich dürfte 

Gruß


----------



## Stressi25 (7. September 2013)

@ alex220 keine Oma die 4h Zeit hat ð


----------



## Mike_Cremer (8. September 2013)

Ja die Bilder sind tatsächlich sehr gut geworden - da hat jemand Talent! 

 @rebirth: Lothar werde ich informieren. Das ist ja viel zu billig!  Nee Spaß beiseite, da macht es mehr Sinn nur den Rahmen zu kaufen...!


----------



## alex220 (8. September 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> @ alex220 keine Oma die 4h Zeit hat ð



Die war mein erster Gedanke, nur die ist im Urlaub
Glaube mir hab alle MÃ¶glichkeiten durchgespielt 

Evtl klappt es andern mal?! 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. September 2013)

Ich hoffe, ich kann wieder auf euch zählen 

Folgendes Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum FdT:




Bitte drückt den gelben Stern rechts oberhalb des Bildes. Danke!


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2013)

Done. 
(und das trotz marshguard...)


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2013)

done.

War am Mittwoch die CC Runde über Altdorf fahren. Bei Feucht habe ich mich kurzfristig verfranzt, aber sonst war die Tour top!

Fahrt ihr bei der Teufelsschlucht / Kirche in Altdorf unten rum? Also die Treppe runter und am Bachlauf entlang?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal schnell noch n paar Foddos in mei Album gladn und promt steht wieder eins zur Wahl des FdT  

Der @S P macht einfach geile Bilder...


----------



## HTWolfi (8. September 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr bei der Teufelsschlucht / Kirche in Altdorf unten rum? Also die Treppe runter und am Bachlauf entlang?



Normalerweise schon, da hats einige interessante Stellen 
Wo es flacher wird, nach links runter den Bach queren und an der linken Talseite weiter


----------



## Milan0 (8. September 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Normalerweise schon, da hats einige interessante Stellen
> Wo es flacher wird, nach links runter den Bach queren und an der linken Talseite weiter



Interessante Stellen aufjeden. Komplett durchfahren ist da aber nicht möglich, oder?

Zumindest habe ich das mit meinem CC Hobel nicht hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (8. September 2013)

Trotz Massenstart [ironiemodus wieder aus] Schöne Runde heute  herzlichen Glückwunsch an den GdT (guide des tages): HTWolfi


----------



## HTWolfi (8. September 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Interessante Stellen aufjeden. Komplett durchfahren ist da aber nicht möglich, oder?
> 
> Zumindest habe ich das mit meinem CC Hobel nicht hinbekommen



Die Schlucht verändert sich ja laufend, komplett durchfahren ist schwierig, meiner Meinung nach aber z. Z. nicht unmöglich.
Ohne Fußfehler ists mir noch nie gelungen und wird es vermutlich auch nicht. Früher war es noch schwieriger (unmöglich), die Steilstufe mit der Seilsicherung wird ja jetzt rechts umgangen (umfahren).

Mittlerweile solltest du aber wissen, dass die Farbe des Rades entscheiden ist und nicht die Kategorie.


----------



## Stressi25 (8. September 2013)

@alex220 Klar gerne. Hoffe das esdiewiche Abebds mal nicht regnet. Muss die Grundlage noch bissel ausbauen. War heut richtig gut 64 km mit 1466 Höhenmeter, waren aber nur zu zweit.


----------



## alex220 (8. September 2013)

Ja klinkt interessant 
, Grundlage ist immer gut! Nur ob ich da mithalten kann ?

Aber das Wetter sieht schlecht aus für kommende Woche 

Lg


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2013)

Grundlage? Falschen thread erwischt?


----------



## Stressi25 (8. September 2013)

Wieso falschen thread? Grundlage braucht doch jeder


----------



## S P (8. September 2013)

rebirth hat davon doch schon genug.


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2013)




----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter jetzt so bleibt, drehe ich heute Nachmittag wieder die CC Runde 

TG - Brunn - Ungelstetten - Röthenbach - Altdorf - Prackenfels - Weinhof - Altenthann - Rummelsberg - Schwarzenbruck - Brückkanal - STB

Ca. 70km 3,5h Start gegen 15 Uhr


----------



## microbat (9. September 2013)

nette Runde - der Start ist nur zu zeitig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2013)

Geht schon bisschen später, nur 19 Uhr ist zu spät... 

15 Uhr werde ich aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr schaffen


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2013)

Also Wetter schaut aus als würde es halten. Ich bin um 4 am Tiergarten und starte die Runde


----------



## Stressi25 (9. September 2013)

Shit @Milan0 und ich war heute 3h bei Kalchreuth unterwegs weil ich dachte es fährt eh keiner :-/


----------



## S P (9. September 2013)

Hab letztens eine sehr schön Tour wiedergefunden. Sollt mer mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2013)

Sind doch nur 58 km und 3,25h geworden. Wobei heim muss ich von hier aus auch noch... 

@S_P 
Klingt gut. Derzeit kann ich sowieso "nur" CC fahren.


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. September 2013)

Dann trink mal nicht zuviel


----------



## alex220 (9. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hab letztens eine sehr schön Tour wiedergefunden. Sollt mer mal in Angriff nehmen.



Da wäre ich dabei! Sieht gut aus 

  @Stressi25 und wieso wusste ich nix davon? liegt quasi vor meiner Haustüre 
 @Milan0 mmmmmhhhhhh 

Lg


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2013)

War nur ein Radler  

Daheim waren es dann 66km. Wobei ich die Teufelskirche ausgelassen habe...


----------



## microbat (9. September 2013)

geht Morgen Abend was zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. September 2013)

Sieht nicht so aus topo.


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2013)

Wetter schaut auch nicht so gut aus...


----------



## EDA (10. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

nutzt ihr Strava.com? Es sind in der Gegend sehr wenige Segmente angelegt. 
Ich kann die APP empfehlen. Sie hat zwar etliche Kinderkrankheiten, die Möglichkeit sich in der Community zu messen und neue Trails zu entdecken ist allerdings ein echter Mehrwert.


----------



## microbat (10. September 2013)

na dann fahre ich - irgendwann wenn das update erledigt ist - bei k-reuth rum...


----------



## rebirth (10. September 2013)

Was fürn update?  meinst das wetter machts noch mit heut?


----------



## microbat (10. September 2013)

Update = Arbeit + heute besonders zickig 

 Wetter = aktuell blauer Himmel + weiße Wolken + untergehende Sonne

 Niederschlagsradar = alles i.O. und keine Wetterfront kommt quer
(so war übrigens auch die Vorhersage von gestern für heute Abend)

sooo fertig - erstma ne  und dann muss ich hier rrraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (13. September 2013)

Habe letzten Samstag einen schwarzen Helmschild von einem CC/AM-Helm am Schmausenbuck gefunden.
Vermisst den jemand?
Lag bei dem dicken auf halber Höhe quer liegenden Stamm Richtung 3er-Line.


----------



## microbat (13. September 2013)

Inspiration in der Regenzeit 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alex220 (14. September 2013)

Ach du bist dochn .....
Keine Nachtruhe hm?
Und dann noch son vid wo man unbedingt danach aufs Bike will


----------



## Stressi25 (17. September 2013)

Fahren will, äh muss. Wer heute noch unterwegs am Abend?


----------



## Milan0 (17. September 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit. Einmal wenn es wahrscheinlich trocken ist die Tage...


----------



## S P (17. September 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Fahren will, äh muss. Wer heute noch unterwegs am Abend?



Vermutlich ab 19 Uhr TG bis RöBaKla. Aber nur, wenn es nicht regnet.
Lichtpflicht.


----------



## microbat (17. September 2013)

Vermutlich = gut
19 Uhr = würde passen
TG bis RöBaKla = CC Rad´l
Regen = ein Grund aber kein Hindernis

@S P wäre die Gelegenheit zum Handel treiben (Reifen)...


----------



## rebirth (17. September 2013)

Bin verhindert, evtl auto kaufen und so...


----------



## S P (17. September 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Vermutlich = gut
> 19 Uhr = würde passen
> TG bis RöBaKla = CC Rad´l
> Regen = ein Grund aber kein Hindernis
> ...



Ja, CC Radl. Auf Schlamm habe ich heute keinen bock.  Handel, Handel... hmm, ah, da war ja was. 

Mein Bedarf ist mittlerweile auf einen 2.4er BCC gesunken. Ist das okay? Finde die Teileliste+Preise nimmer.


----------



## microbat (17. September 2013)

TEILE LISTE http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1429209?in=user

Wetter ist derzeit O.K.
und bock auf radel´n hab´ ich auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (17. September 2013)

Ok 19 Uhr ð Wetter sollte stabil bleiben bis auf paar Tropfen ab und zu.  Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## S P (17. September 2013)

Der Herbst ist voll im Gange.  7,6°C waren das Minimum. Und der Buck ist total versumpft.


----------



## Stressi25 (17. September 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die tolle Rund ð´ und mit kurzer Hose war es schon sehr Grenzwertig. ðâ
"Klein"  war der Hersteller vom ð² 
Modell: Attitude im Moonrise Design einfach geil ð


----------



## microbat (17. September 2013)

KLEINer Name - großer Preis

Die heiße Dusche danach war seeehr angenehm - war ne schöne Spritztour.


----------



## Milan0 (17. September 2013)

Ja eine schöne Runde ist es. Ich komme vor nächster Woche wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aufs Bike! 

Hornet ist immer noch nicht einsatzbereit. LR wurde jetzt zum Hersteller geschickt...


----------



## raenii (20. September 2013)

ACHTUNG!!!

Habe heute einen Autoschlüssel (Audi) beim radeln am Schmausenbuck gefunden!

Werde diesen kommende Woche im Fundbüro Nürnberg abgeben. Wer einen solchen gefunden hat oder jemanden kennt der...

---> private Nachricht an mich!


----------



## raenii (20. September 2013)

...verloren meine ich natürlich!


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2013)

fährt heut jemand stb runde


----------



## S P (21. September 2013)

ab Mittag hätt ich Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. September 2013)

bis mittags hab ich zeit


----------



## S P (21. September 2013)

klappt schon mal wieder


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. September 2013)

Bekommen wir heute Nachmittag mal wieder eine Tour hin? Es soll trocken bleiben, stb oder Tiergarten gegen 14-15 Uhr?


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. September 2013)

14:30 am Tiergarten, also wer Lust hat sei dabei


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. September 2013)

War echt eine super Runde, Wetter hat gepasst und der Guide war klasse, danke nochmal!


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2013)

Details?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. September 2013)

Aus dem finsteren Wald...


















Etwaige synchrone Körperhaltungen waren nicht abgesprochen.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. September 2013)




----------



## LesPaul (23. September 2013)

Ich werde morgen am STB fahren, ca. 18:30 Uhr. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2013)

Hmmmm. Hört sich interessant an. 
Kann aber erst kurzfristig sagen ob ich ein auto hab oder nicht.


----------



## microbat (23. September 2013)

Was ich morgen wann mache weiß ich heut-no.net...


...ich brauch ein elektrisches Fichtenmoped 

TG / Buck:

Der Trail parallel der Straße zum Wasserwerk 
ist jetzt wieder besser fahrbar 

Über den halbvermoderten Monsterstamm 
könnte mal jemand ein North-Shore bauen 

Der "Voll-Profi" der glaubt er müsste seine Tear-Off Plaste im Wald verstreuen, 
sollte mal "in sich gehen", auf dass er seinen Müll wieder mitnimmt. 
Es ist natürlich viel cooler sich das verdreckte Visier von der Optik zu reißen 
und fallen zu lassen 

(like a voll pro ) ... usw. etc. pp...


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. September 2013)

18:30 Stb, ich bin dabei


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2013)

Werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Cube vorbei schauen


----------



## Mikefuture (24. September 2013)

Mahlzeit! 
hab gerade Euren Fred gefunden und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Michl, 35, aus Fürth. 
Wenn ich es Arbeits-/Unitechnisch mal auf die Reihe bekomme, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?!

Was fahrt ihr denn so, wenn ihr am Tiergarten unterwegs seid? Kenn dort nur die Lines für Freeride/Dirtjump. Den Wald selbst hab ich noch nicht erkundet. 
Wär mal schön zu hören, damit man weiß, worauf man sich einlässt 

(sorry, falls es auf einer anderen der 276 Seiten steht....hab natürlich nicht alles gelesen und weiß auch nicht, wer hier der harte Kern ist/ was Eure Vorlieben sind)

LG, Michl


----------



## LesPaul (24. September 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Wenn ich es Arbeits-/Unitechnisch mal auf die Reihe bekomme, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?!


 
Na klar, komm einfach mal mit. Heute gehts hier los: 49.389409,11.110166
Da warten Trails mit allem: rauf, runter, mal technisch, mal flüssig. Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden, Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Dorsdn (24. September 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (24. September 2013)

Werd heut um 19 Uhr am TG ne Runde drehen. Zum STB pack ich es heut leider nicht


----------



## skymind (24. September 2013)

Was fahrt ihr am STB bzw. Tiergarten denn eigentlich so? Hab nur ein Hardtail und bin technisch jetzt auch nicht soo fit, reicht das zum mithalten? WÃ¼rde mich ja auch alleine in den Sattel schwingen, aber wenn man neu in NÃ¼rnberg ist und sich nicht so wirklich auskennt macht das auch nicht so groÃen Sinn... ð


----------



## gandi85 (24. September 2013)

servus, mich hats seit diesem jahr arbeitstechnisch an die förderschule in buchenbühl verschlagen. Ich soll dort ne MTB-AG starten. War heute schon mal mit 2 schülern auf erkundngstour. Ich kenn als erlanger halt leider nur die trails bis kalchreuth. Kennt hier jemand sich im wald ab buchenbühl aus? such eigentlich so ne art übungsareal. nix wildes, aber so das die schüler halt auch bock drauf haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2013)

fahr halt auf dem Golfclub


----------



## gandi85 (24. September 2013)

dacht ans hockeyfeld


----------



## Hozenplotz (24. September 2013)

Servus zusammen, hat jemand am >>Freitag zeit für ne Ausfahrt. 
Bin relativ neu im Nbg Raum, Tiergarten und Steinbrüchlein ist mir ein Begriff, bin daher gerne für neues zu haben. 
Hätte den ganzen Tag zeit, vielleicht geht ja was zusammen.


----------



## gandi85 (24. September 2013)

in buchenbühl solls gute trails geben, geh mal da suchen und nehm mich dann mit.


----------



## Hozenplotz (24. September 2013)

Den Golfclub kenn ich schon


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Runde heute. Mit dem CC Bike geht auch einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (24. September 2013)

skymind schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr am STB bzw. Tiergarten denn eigentlich so? Hab nur ein Hardtail und bin technisch jetzt auch nicht soo fit, reicht das zum mithalten? WÃ¼rde mich ja auch alleine in den Sattel schwingen, aber wenn man neu in NÃ¼rnberg ist und sich nicht so wirklich auskennt macht das auch nicht so groÃen Sinn... ð



Jo, wÃ¤r interessant. KÃ¶nnt zwischen nem HT und nem DH wÃ¤hlen. WÃ¼rde schon gerne vorher wissen, wie Eure Ausfahrten so gestrickt sind


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2013)

Mit dem DH wirst ab der Hälfte keinen Bock mehr auf bergauf fahren haben  
Mit dem HT ist deine Fahrtechnik entscheidend...


----------



## microbat (24. September 2013)

@rebirth
wie besprochen > siehe Link

@Milan0
könnte dich auch interessieren > siehe Link

@S P 
mercí


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63245


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2013)

@topolino: danke dir! @Milan0: Tuningversion: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOxmd8Q4C1M"]Honda hobbit test run - YouTube[/nomedia]
  Originalversion: http://images1.americanlisted.com/nlarge/honda_hobbit_pa50ii_moped_30468289.jpg


Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich möcht mir nen Fahrradträger für die AHK kaufen. Hat jemand gute/schlechte erfahrungen mit nem bestimmten gemacht? Auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## S P (25. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich möcht mir nen Fahrradträger für die AHK kaufen. Hat jemand gute/schlechte erfahrungen mit nem bestimmten gemacht? Auf was muss ich achten?



Peter hatte mir damals den Atera Strada Sport M empfohlen. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, da hier auch die dicken Reifen perfekt befestigt werden können. Auf einigen Thule Trägern war das nicht möglich.


----------



## lowfat (25. September 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde heute. Mit dem CC Bike geht auch einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario1986 (25. September 2013)

Servus zusammen,

bin auch neu hier in dem Forum und wollte mal hallo sagen.
Mein Name ist Mario bin 27 und komm aus Nürnberg.

War gestern seit langem wal wieder am Tiergarten (vorher Trails in süden von Nürnberg gefahren, also Glasersberg, Werenloch, Worzeldorfer Berg, Steinbrüchlein usw.) und hab mich dort ein bisschen umgeschaut. Die Trails vorne zum Löwensaal hin sind ja größtenteils kaputt oder mit bäumen gesperrt. Die anderen Trails hab ich mir gestern sagen lassen sind aber noch ganz in Ordnung nur ein bißchen versteckt 

Wenn Ihr hier mal wieder eine Tour starte werde ich mich mal anschliessen wenn es ok ist 

Bis dahin viele Grüße

Mario


----------



## alex220 (25. September 2013)

Hatte auch vor mich mal an zu schließen 
Aber wenn ich auf den Bildern die Bikes und die Abfahrten so sehe lass Ichs mal


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2013)

hmmm...ok....dann hab ich wohl genau die 2 falschen Räder zur Auswahl ;(

Dass der DHer ein bisschen überdosiert ist, hab ich schon vermutet.
verdammt...naja, man kann nicht alles haben. Bleibt nur der Weg in den Park  Zum Glück ist bald Wochenende


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2013)

@Mikefuture mit nem ht kann man wohl nimmer in den wald?


----------



## ventizm (25. September 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Hatte auch vor mich mal an zu schließen
> Aber wenn ich auf den Bildern die Bikes und die Abfahrten so sehe lass Ichs mal


 ähnlich wie bei mir. relative miese fahrtechnik im vergleich zu den jungs hier und kondi ist auch eher lau. bin halt so´n "schnell abfahren und kaum was können-typ"  nee, bevor ich dann immer der bremsklotz bin bzw. minderwertigkeitskomplexe aufgrund mangelnder fahrtechnik bekomm, fahr ich dann doch weiterhin allein durch die gegend.


----------



## softlurch (25. September 2013)

Dazu fällt mir ein: Heute 1700 stb.  bisschen üben ...


----------



## Mike_Cremer (25. September 2013)

> Dazu fällt mir ein: Heute 1700 stb. bisschen üben ...



Klasse, bin dabei! Allerdings nur zum spielen am Parkplatz...!


----------



## softlurch (25. September 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Stressi25 (25. September 2013)

Heute jemand Lust auf ne Ründe am TG? Wäre um 18h da.


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @topolino: danke dir! @Milan0: Tuningversion: Honda hobbit test run - YouTube
> Originalversion: http://images1.americanlisted.com/nlarge/honda_hobbit_pa50ii_moped_30468289.jpg
> 
> 
> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich möcht mir nen Fahrradträger für die AHK kaufen. Hat jemand gute/schlechte erfahrungen mit nem bestimmten gemacht? Auf was muss ich achten?




Ich habe einen Thule Euroride 940, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen und testen ob dein Fahrrad drauf passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenflower (25. September 2013)

*Mountainbikerin Tacho verloren heute*.

*Eine grüne Rox 9.0 *von Altdorf  Eisdiele-Teufelsschlucht richtung Prackenfels-dann li Seite(bei Brücke)  Schwarzachtal richtung Burgthann-Berg hoch an die blaue Traube vorbei.
*Belohnung für den Finder*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikefuture (25. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Mikefuture mit nem ht kann man wohl nimmer in den wald?



Na bestimmt, aber wenn ich hier die Leute trommeln höre, wie gute Skills man braucht, wenn man schon nur mit dem HT kommt....zumal ich mit nem Bitch und 160mm unterwegs wäre...hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich dann mit dem falschen Rad am Start wäre. Mag mir aber jetzt net noch erst ein Tourenfully holen  seht's mir nach.


----------



## S P (25. September 2013)

Lass dich nicht verunsichern - bin auch des öfteren mit einem CC-Hardtail auf den Trails unterwegs. Damit kann man vieles fahren.


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2013)

Versteh das problem nicht. Bin lang genug mit nem 100mm HT gefahren..


----------



## Dampfsti (25. September 2013)

Wenn ich in die Nürnberger Gegend komme, fahr ich nur mitn Ht... Da bleibt des fully immer daheim ;-)


----------



## microbat (25. September 2013)

Mit´n Torque wär´s vermtl. etwas anstrengend - aber das Bitch passt doch - no Problem


----------



## Stressi25 (25. September 2013)

@Mikefuture @alex220 und @ventizm + alle die noch nicht wissen ob.... 
auch ich besitze nur eine CC Feile und war z.b gestern und heute alleine am TG bis Klamm und zurÃ¼ck ne gemÃ¼tliche CC Runde drehen und was fÃ¼r die Ausdauer mache.
Also nicht Klagen, sondern anschlieÃen. ð²
In der Regel wird jeden Di + Do gefahren.
P.s hab noch nie erlebt das einer was gesagt hat wenn man mal an SchlÃ¼sselstellen absteigt ð


----------



## alex220 (26. September 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> @Mikefuture @alex220 und @ventizm + alle die noch nicht wissen ob....
> auch ich besitze nur eine CC Feile und war z.b gestern und heute alleine am TG bis Klamm und zurÃ¼ck ne gemÃ¼tliche CC Runde drehen und was fÃ¼r die Ausdauer mache.
> Also nicht Klagen, sondern anschlieÃen. ð²
> In der Regel wird jeden Di + Do gefahren.
> P.s hab noch nie erlebt das einer was gesagt hat wenn man mal an SchlÃ¼sselstellen absteigt ð



Das Macht Mut 
Diese Woche klappt es nicht mehr weil spÃ¤tschicht aber nÃ¤chste denke ich bin ich mal dabei 

Lg


----------



## Mikefuture (26. September 2013)

na dann  Nächste Woche Do. könnt ich auch mal mit kommen. Hab am 2. meine nächste Klausur und möchte die Zeit bis dahin noch etwas zum pauken nutzen. 

Na dann freu ich mich schon mal auf neue nette Biker und neues Terrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (26. September 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> @_Mikefuture_ @_alex220_ und @_ventizm_ + alle die noch nicht wissen ob....
> auch ich besitze nur eine CC Feile und war z.b gestern und heute alleine am TG bis Klamm und zurÃ¼ck ne gemÃ¼tliche CC Runde drehen und was fÃ¼r die Ausdauer mache.
> Also nicht Klagen, sondern anschlieÃen. ð²
> In der Regel wird jeden Di + Do gefahren.
> P.s hab noch nie erlebt das einer was gesagt hat wenn man mal an SchlÃ¼sselstellen absteigt ð



Da kann ich mich nur anschlieÃen. Man braucht wirklich kein Hardcore-GerÃ¤t um mitfahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Und wenn einer absteigt, sagt (und denkt) keiner was.
Ich bin im letzten Jahr dazu gestoÃen und habe erstmal ALLE SchlÃ¼sselstellen umfahren - oder besser: umtragen. Und fahre auch jetzt noch nicht alles. Aber mit der Zeit und der richtigen Anleitung verbessert man sich ja auch 
Also: Einfach mal mitkommen!


----------



## Mike_Cremer (26. September 2013)

Wie schauts denn am WE aus? Kommt mal eine Runde zusammen?


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

Wenns Wetter passt, dann wollte ich am WE die Tour nach Osternohe fahren.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (27. September 2013)

Ich dachte eigentlich an eine "kleine" Tour mit Spieleinlagen am Buck oder STB...


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

Man kann auch größere Touren mit Spieleinlagen fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2013)

Ich habe am WE wahrscheinlich keine Zeit...

Heute abend jemand von euch bei der CM mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (27. September 2013)

Wäre eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Höfbert (27. September 2013)

Wollte in einer Stunde mal los, Buck oder STB. Jemand Lust/Zeit?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Werde gegen 14 Uhr am STB aufschlagen und ein bisschen am Parkplatz rumspielen...


----------



## Höfbert (28. September 2013)

Kein Bock auf Kalchi?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Schon aber 12 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht...


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2013)

Gib gas mike


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Ich bemühe mich!  Wo genau trefft ihr euch - nur für den Fall dass ich es doch schaffen sollte?!


----------



## Höfbert (28. September 2013)

Turmberg 1, Erlangen
Falls du mich unterwegs an der B4 siehst, dann les mich bitte auf ;-)


----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Sollte es mit max 5 min Verspätung schaffen!!!


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Foto in den Pool zum FdT geworfen. Bitte kräftig den gelben Stern klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (28. September 2013)

Werde morgen gegen 15 Uhr am STB aufschlagen und am Parkplatz etwas spielen und ggf. noch eine Runde drehen...


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. September 2013)

Okay, schaue auch mal vorbei


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. September 2013)

lemming-sprung

Aua, aber schon schön blöd........


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2013)

Was geht am Dienstagabend?

Mein HR fürs Hornet ist immer noch nicht da, von daher bin ich derzeit eher für schönes CC, aber von mir aus auch wieder STB...


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2013)

Stb ist doch cc


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder ein Foto in den Pool zum FdT geworfen. Bitte kräftig den gelben Stern klicken.


x-post:
Hat geklappt - danke fürs Unterstützen!


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Das hat der Trailgroupie rausgerissen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. September 2013)

> Was geht am Dienstagabend?
> 
> Mein HR fürs Hornet ist immer noch nicht da, von daher bin ich derzeit eher für schönes CC, aber von mir aus auch wieder STB...


 
Bin am Dienstag dabei. Ich nehme mal an, dass CC im STB eine ganz normale Runde (ggf. ohne rumspielen) bedeutet?!?! 
  @S P: Sauber!


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Wieso sollte man mit dem CC keine techn. Dinge machen können? Ich werde zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit dem Hardtail fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Warum baust du dein CC HR nicht einfach ins Hornet ein?


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2013)

Das fragte ich beim letzten ma schon  
Bin auch dabei morgen.


( @Mhomas ) den thread meinte ich.


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Passt farblich nicht


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Ahja... das geht natürlich gar nicht.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. September 2013)

Na dann passts ja....ganz normale Runde im STB ohne dieses ominöse CC! 



> Passt farblich nicht


 
Ich fahr momentan auch eine farblich eigenartige Reifenkombi, brauchst dich also nicht schämen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (30. September 2013)

hab´s wohl Angst das einen die Stil-Polente aus´m Verkehr zieht


----------



## Mario1986 (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war am Samstag mal länger am Tiergarten bisschen fahren und hab auch die Flowline endlich entdeckt. Muss ja sagen dicken Repekt an die Leute die die gebaut haben!

Macht echt Spaß die runter zu heizen und ist echt schön flowig zu fahren auch wenn ich nicht alle Sprünge mitgenommen hab da ich kein Fullface Helm oder Protektoren hab und auch nur 120mm Federweg . Ach und für alle die meinen ein Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg reicht net kann ich getrost sagen, das reicht für den Anfang!

Warum ist die Line unter den Stromleitungen eigentlich so im Arsch? 

War auf jeden fall Hammer Samstag bei schönen Wetter und nette leute trifft man auch zu genüge.

i love to ride my bicycle


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Nichts mit Style Polizei, habe nur Angst das ich es dann wieder mehr krachen lasse, und das HR ist dafür eher nicht ausgelegt.

Bin aber mit dem Cube dabei. Geht auch alles zu fahren...


----------



## alex220 (30. September 2013)

Jetzt mal was für die ganz dummen, mit STB meint ihr sicher Steinbrüchlein oder ? 

Kenn nur das kleine Terrain direkt am Parkplatz, gibts da mehr ?

Gruss


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

STB == Steinbrüchlein

Es gibt da paar nette Trails bis hinter die Autobahn. 
Wennst Lust hast kommst morgen Abend mal mit. Licht ist aber Pflicht


----------



## Mhomas (30. September 2013)

Morgen bin ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Dann können wir gleich 19 Uhr STB Parke für morgen festnageln. So auch schaffbar für die länger arbeitenden Mitbiker.
Licht- und Helmpflicht.


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

19 Uhr STB check


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. September 2013)

19 Uhr STB check


----------



## alex220 (30. September 2013)

Ja hm jaha licht 
Ja da war was, licht ist vorhanden sind iwie 4 LEDs die Leuchten ob sie Licht machen habe ich noch nicht versucht xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Ohne ausreichend Licht wirst du wenig Spaß haben. Im Wald ist es verdammt dunkel, und wenn du auch nur etwas schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren willst, dann brauchst du Licht.

Der Anteil an Forststraßen ist im Vergleich zu engen Singletrails mit Wurzeln und Steinen realtiv gering.

Was hast du denn aktuell an Licht?


----------



## microbat (30. September 2013)

19 Uhr STB


----------



## alex220 (30. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ohne ausreichend Licht wirst du wenig Spaß haben. Im Wald ist es verdammt dunkel, und wenn du auch nur etwas schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren willst, dann brauchst du Licht.
> 
> Der Anteil an Forststraßen ist im Vergleich zu engen Singletrails mit Wurzeln und Steinen realtiv gering.
> 
> Was hast du denn aktuell an Licht?




Na von sigma sin Teil was man umen Lenker clippst
Eloy heist das Teil glaub ich :/


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Oh,... das taugt vermutlich für den Radweg. Für den Wald wird da zuwenig Licht sein.
Vielleicht haben die anwesenden Biker ein passenden Licht für dich dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Für ein Bierchen danach lasse ich mit mir reden über Licht 

Kann dir eins leihen


----------



## alex220 (30. September 2013)

Kennt ihr das 
Da möchte man mal mit und plötzlich hat man die Möglichkeit 
Und schwubs hat man selbstzweifel, Angst usw mithalten zu können :/


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. September 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Für ein Bierchen danach...



Gibts bei der MILF überhaupt noch Bier oder wo geht ihr im Moment hin? Wird doch langsam wieder die Zeit wo es zum Anfang der Tour schon dunkel ist, da haben sie doch am STB immer zu.

Nächste Woche bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. War bzw. bin immernoch urlaubstechnisch unterwegs zur Zeit. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich untätig bin:






















Edit: Alex220 lass dich davon jetzt nicht verängstigen  Da passt der Zeitpunkt ja wieder.


----------



## alex220 (30. September 2013)

@Milan0 nehme dein Angebot gerne an, das bierla geht kla! Iwann muss ich euch eh mal kennen lernen und ihr lernt eine fahrende Baustelle kennen  (fahrtechnisch gesehen) 

Ich mag ein Milf sein aber hab Spaß daran 

Freu mich auf morgen


----------



## dertobel (30. September 2013)

Ich lade mal meine Funzel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2013)

Ach stimmt es gibt ja derzeit kein Bier danach... 

Egal Licht kannst trotzdem haben


----------



## Mike_Cremer (30. September 2013)

Wwwwaaassss? Kein Bier?


----------



## Stressi25 (30. September 2013)

19 Uhr auch Check. *ladekabel such*


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. Oktober 2013)

geladen und entsichert!


----------



## alex220 (1. Oktober 2013)

Gehen wir wen jagen ?  

Ach ich bin so aufgeregt was zieh ich blos an


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall nicht zuviel. Man sollte bei Tourenstart immer etwas frösteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mhomas (1. Oktober 2013)

Arbeit dauert heut leider länger, deswegen muss ich absagen!


----------



## dertobel (1. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht zuviel. Man sollte bei Tourenstart immer etwas frösteln.



18:30 Stresi?


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2013)

Check.


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

Komme erst um kurz nach 18 Uhr Heim. Packe die 19 Uhr gerade so


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin raus :-(  gerade erst daheim angekommen und da ich Nbg Nord wohne...


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2013)

Gib gas


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

Bis 18:20 könnte ich es schaffen. Ja nein?


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

19:20


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

Unterwegs


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wo seit ihr :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Sorry hatten wir nicht mehr gelesen. 
War eine super Runde. Immer wieder schön


----------



## Matze-ST (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat mal jemand nen GPS file von eurer STBL Runde? Fahr sonst immer nur am Tiergarten / Moritzberg und möchte mir mal was anders anschauen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (1. Oktober 2013)

In der Tat eine schöne Runde!
 @alex220: Gut mitgehalten!!!


----------



## alex220 (1. Oktober 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaalssoooooooo

Vielen vielen Dank das ich mit kommen durfte!
Die Tortur hat riesig Spaß gemacht 

Ich hoffe ich ich war nicht eine zu große Bremse 

Danke war geil 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2013)

gefoarn.


----------



## microbat (1. Oktober 2013)

Matze-ST schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen GPS file von eurer STBL Runde? Fahr sonst immer nur am Tiergarten / Moritzberg und möchte mir mal was anders anschauen


 
dann fahr halt bei uns mit


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

@alex220
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800LM-Cree-...2723776?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item2c7348fb40

Wegen nem bike: das carver könnt auch interessant sein.

*edit* moin, @alex220 ein interessantes bike, falls es nicht zu klein ist, hat sogar nen winkelsteuersatz: http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/242571-nukeproof-mega-2012-m-customaufbau


----------



## dertobel (2. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaalssoooooooo
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank das ich mit kommen durfte!
> Die Tortur hat riesig Spaß gemacht
> ...


 
Du hast die Tour doch mit Bravour gemeistert - Respekt! . Ich bin auch immer mal die Bremse ... das macht nix! Außerdem wirds mit der Zeit besser...


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer mal die Bremse



Jetzt hört mal auf. Was solln ich dann erst sagen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (2. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @alex220
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800LM-Cree-...2723776?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item2c7348fb40
> 
> Wegen nem bike: das carver könnt auch interessant sein.
> ...



Danke für die Links
Das Bike ist echt klasse nur ist mir M zu klein ;-(
Das mit dem winkelsteuersatz muss mir mal einer genauer erklären 
Evtl per pn

   @dertobel danke sobald ich den,einen anderen Dämpfer Habe bin ich wieder dabei und evtl sogar schon mit eignem Licht , 
Danke nochmal   @Milan0 für die bereit Stellung !
  @rebirth ich zolle dir meinen aller größten Respekt ;-) 
Bin ich ne Null xD


----------



## Milan0 (2. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist aber mal wieder Schluss mit Eierkraulen!

Mein HR ist wieder auf dem Weg zu mir! Das heißt evtl Samstag Technikspielen am STB?


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

Bin leider übers we im schwarzwald :/


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2013)

warum leider - dort gibt es auch schöne Trails...


----------



## lowfat (2. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mein HR ist wieder auf dem Weg zu mir! Das heißt evtl Samstag Technikspielen am STB?


Mist, ich kann Samstag nicht weg


----------



## Stressi25 (2. Oktober 2013)

Fahr spontan ab Nbg Stadtpark ne Runde ca 20km eher Strecke (GA1) Richtung Kalchreuth und übern Flughafen wieder zurück. Wer langeweile hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (2. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth Lampe ist bestellt und ist hoffentlich bis zum nächsten mal einsatzbereit 

 @topolino wie lange warst noch bei Joe ? 

Jungs habe am Dienstag falls was zusammen geht ein testbike (norco) von Joe dabei 

Lg


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2013)

alex220 
keine Ahnung - wie so oft - zu lange


----------



## Stressi25 (2. Oktober 2013)

Jemand am Feiertag unterwegs?


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja - die KalchiTrails ABER ich habe keine Ahnung wann, weil ich vorher noch ´nen Besichtigungstermin mit offenen Ende habe...


----------



## MasterP1989 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre auch sehr gerne morgen irgendwo dabei  , zeitlich sehr flexibel, auch außerhalb von Nürnberg.


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja klar - nur keine Ahnung wann ich mit gucken und Stallarbeiten fertig bin...
...des weiteren bin ich zwar ungünstig erleuchtet, 
aber für eine "gscheide elektronische Handfessel" mit Indernet wo auch immer ich bin 
- hat´s no net greicht 
- wir können uns also bestenfalls per Rauchzeichen und Buschtrommel in Verbindung setzen 
- aber des kann bei mir auch später wer´n.


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Ja klar - nur keine Ahnung wann ich mit gucken und Stallarbeiten fertig bin...
> ...des weiteren bin ich zwar ungünstig erleuchtet,
> aber für eine "gscheide elektronische Handfessel" mit Indernet wo auch immer ich bin
> - hat´s no net greicht
> ...



Ich äh, äh "erläuchtet" aha "handfesseln " 

Ok iiiiiiiich bin raus ......

Schreib mal wann du ca los willst


----------



## SuShu (3. Oktober 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch sehr gerne morgen irgendwo dabei  , zeitlich sehr flexibel, auch außerhalb von Nürnberg.


 
Hättest du Lust auf Trubachtal?


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Oktober 2013)

Für eine Tour oder Trails? Prinzipiell schon, ist ein Stück zu fahren aber wenn du sagst das lohnt sich?


----------



## SuShu (3. Oktober 2013)

Tour mit Trails. Trubachtal lohnt sich immer. Müsste aber um ca. 18:00 wieder in Nürnberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (3. Oktober 2013)

*puh* feierabend meine Sklaventreiberin hat mir frei gegeben ;-)  und die Sonne lacht. Ist wer schon am packen und macht was? Würd mich gern wo anhängen da ich irgendwie immer das gleiche fahr am Tg. @SuShu @MasterP1989 fahr ihr jetzt im Trubachtal?


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2013)

Werde mal für zwei Std in kalchi rum testen
Halb zwei, denke ich, werd ich am Parkplatz oberhalb der sportgastätte sein


----------



## Stressi25 (3. Oktober 2013)

@alex220 dabei. kann aber 10 min später werden. Parkplatz oberhalb? kenn nur die Gaststätte. Komme mit nem weissen VW Caddy


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja 50 m weiter geht nochmal ein weg rein zu einen pp


----------



## Stressi25 (3. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Weg


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2013)

@Stressi25 war nett dich kennen zu lernen, aufs nächste mal!

Und wen man da nicht alles trifft .....


----------



## microbat (3. Oktober 2013)

...klar - musst nur lange Genug in "meinen Hobby Garten" rumflacken - irgendwann komme ich vorbei


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, waren unterwegs, hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Stressi25 (3. Oktober 2013)

@alex220 dito, war lustig. Aber beim nÃ¤chsten mal fahren wir mehr ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2013)

Hat euch der vorturner gefehlt oder was?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (4. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt wer?


----------



## S P (4. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag eher tendenziell schlechtes Wetter. Daher werd ich mir heute Nachmittag am Buck a weng die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (4. Oktober 2013)

Heute leider keine Zeit. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter morgen entwickelt...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir kam morgen was dazwischen. Werde nicht fahren können...


----------



## Stressi25 (4. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth, eher nen Antreiber ðµ 
Starte um 18 Uhr zur GA1  (Conti) Heimrunde am Stadtpark - Flughafen - Statdpark. 20km, 60min wenn wer mitwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag eher tendenziell schlechtes Wetter. Daher werd ich mir heute Nachmittag am Buck a weng die Zeit vertreiben.


bist du nicht am lago


----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> bist du nicht am lago



Leider nicht.


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Leider nicht.


das Leben ist hart


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2013)

Dachte auch das der SP am Lago abhängt.


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2013)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen lago? Ich zumindest bin bis morgen noch am titisee/schluchsee, leider nicht mit rad...  
Rein optisch gibts in der gegend um schramberg ne million trails.
Könnt sich lohnen mal mit nem local zu plaudern. 
Kein schotter, und trotzdem sehr steile berge


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2013)

Jemand von euch zufällig ein 44er Blatt für eine XT M770 Kurbel übrig? Gerne auch Stahl!


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Jemand von euch zufällig ein 44er Blatt für eine XT M770 Kurbel übrig? Gerne auch Stahl!



Könnt n 44er sein dass ich rumliegen hab...
Könnt aber auch ein 42er sein 

Muss ich morgen mal schaun...


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Jemand heute am Parkplatz zum Spielen dabei?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

Wann?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

So gegen 12 halb eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

12 Uhr an der Bank?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Machen wir halb eins an der Bank.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

Ok


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2013)

Nur am PP, oder gehts auch weiter hinter?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Will eigentlich nur am PP turnen...


----------



## alex220 (6. Oktober 2013)

Kann erst später, bringe meine Kinder um eins heim 

Was meint ihr mit Parkplatz bzw welchen und Vor allem  was meint ihr mit Turnen???


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Mit Parkplatz ist der direkt am STB gemeint. Da kann man wunderbar Technik üben (rum turnen)


----------



## alex220 (6. Oktober 2013)

Kommt darauf an wie lange ihr dann dort seit
Würde gerne vorbei gugn.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

Habe nicht allzu viel Zeit...ne kurze Runde vorweg wäre okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Bis wann schaffst es denn? Mal sehen ob wir dann noch da sind


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2013)

Definiere mal "nicht allzu viel Zeit"?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

Will spätestens gegen 15:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein!


----------



## alex220 (6. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bis wann schaffst es denn? Mal sehen ob wir dann noch da sind



Ich sage mal vorsichtig halb 3


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein. Die Cam+Equip habe ich auch dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2013)

Schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2013)

Das kommt wieder so rüber, also ob wir nur wegen dem Bier da gewesen sind.


----------



## alex220 (6. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das kommt wieder so rüber, also ob wir nur wegen dem Bier da gewesen sind.



Ach nicht?

Wahhhh da bin ich ja auch dabei 

Danke Jungs hab viel gelernt


----------



## M_C_N (6. Oktober 2013)

So der Mike ist unter neuer Kennung zu erreichen! 
Schönes "turnen" heute...


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2013)

@M_C_N kann man seinen namen nicht ändern? Ich hätt übrigens MC_Hammer genommen


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2013)

Nee, geht nicht (mehr). War spaßig heut.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (6. Oktober 2013)

Geht wirklich nicht mehr...! 
Mc Hammer wäre natürlich auch gut gewesen!


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2013)

oder nen admin ma nerven?! 


Wie siehts dienstag aus? 1900 stb?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2013)

4 Stunden Stolpern nichts passiert.

Danach in die Dusche steigen -> ausrutschen -> Schienbein gegen Fliessenkante


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

Ughh...sag bloß, du hast keine Protektoren getragen?


----------



## microbat (7. Oktober 2013)

Autsch 


Schienbeinschoner immer und ständig tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (7. Oktober 2013)

Aua!  Hast keine "anti-rutsch-enten" in der deiner Dusche? 

Dienstag 19 Uhr: check!


----------



## alex220 (7. Oktober 2013)

Oh man 
Fadammd sieht übel aus willst S P nachmachen wa?

Gute Besserung



*edid schreid* Dienstag 19 Uhr: Cheeeeeeeck!


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2013)

Keine Anti-Rutsch-Enten in der Dusche, das ist doch nur was für Omas...

Dienstag sollte klar gehen. STB schon wieder?


----------



## M_C_N (7. Oktober 2013)

Na dann halt doch mit Protektoren duschen!  

Wir können auch gerne an Buck....


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2013)

@S_P

Schöne Bilder übrigens. Das Sprungbild ist nichts geworden?


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S_P
> 
> Schöne Bilder übrigens. Das Sprungbild ist nichts geworden?



Doch.


----------



## microbat (7. Oktober 2013)

ob Buck oder STB - mir egal _- wobei am Buck hat´s  weniger Zecken..._


----------



## alex220 (7. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ob Buck oder STB - mir egal _- wobei am Buck hat´s  weniger Zecken..._



Hat's die überhaupt noch ? 
Kenn mich da ned aus


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2013)

Gern auch buck. Aber net so ne olle cc runde.
Bekommt jemand prozente beim trägerspezialist in fürth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Oktober 2013)

alex220 - ja - die Tierchen sind noch sehr aktiv

rebirth - nein - aber man kann dort feilschen...


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

Warum kein CC?  aber Buck klingt gut. 19 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## M_C_N (7. Oktober 2013)

Also dann eine "keine-CC"-Runde um 19 Uhr am Buck!


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme mit dem Hornet. Bitte Spieleinlagen einbauen


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem CC war Spaß. Hätte natürlich an eine Trail- und Schlüsselstellenrunde gedacht.


----------



## Stressi25 (7. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 19h Buck? Schmausenbuck? ergo TG? *verwirrt bin* und wird gefahren oder nur gespielt? und/oder beides? *puh* und @_Milan0_ Aua! Gute Besserung


nachtrag... hat wer noch probleme beim einloggen am smartphone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich schätze beides mit mehr spielen / Schlüsselstellen... 

Kommt drauf an wer den Guide macht.


----------



## microbat (7. Oktober 2013)

na dann *fahren* wir doch die gleiche Runde die ich heute Abend gefahren bin und stoppen an den üblichen Stolperstellen 
  @alex220 
kommst du mit´n Test-Rad´l?


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2013)

@Stressi25 nope, alles roger.


----------



## alex220 (7. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> na dann *fahren* wir doch die gleiche Runde die ich heute Abend gefahren bin und stoppen an den üblichen Stolperstellen
> @alex220
> kommst du mit´n Test-Rad´l?



Ja war damit heute schon in kalchi 
 @topolino deine Couch kennst ja im Hintergrund


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wäre heute auch dabei, das Wetter ist ja top, gerne auch früher, ansonsten 19 Uhr wie gehabt.


----------



## alex220 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wo genau ist den der Treffpunkt am Buck oben am löwensaal?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2013)

Vorm Haupteingang vom Tiergarten


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2013)

@_alex220_
auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen  bin gespannt wie dir das Norco taugt. Ich mag es.
Komm super mit klar. Mags lieber als das Mega davor. Gerade der Hinterbau gefällt mir vom Ansprechverhalten her besser.
Aber wer hat denn die LEV verlegt? Ich hab das so gemacht


----------



## microbat (8. Oktober 2013)

@MTBermLuS ...das ist dem Jo seine Kiste...


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt sehs ichs auch. Wollte wohl die Leitung nicht kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Runde heute!

Dafür braucht man Federweg


----------



## alex220 (8. Oktober 2013)

War wieder super heute 
Danke Jungs

 @Milan0 , klasse gemacht 

 @S P , klasse Schnappschuss


----------



## Eraserhead-de (8. Oktober 2013)

War ne dufte Runde mit Euch, genau der richtige Einstieg in die Nightridesaison!

Martin


----------



## alex220 (8. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_alex220_
> auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen  bin gespannt wie dir das Norco taugt. Ich mag es.
> Komm super mit klar. Mags lieber als das Mega davor. Gerade der Hinterbau gefällt mir vom Ansprechverhalten her besser.
> Aber wer hat denn die LEV verlegt? Ich hab das so gemacht



Huhu,
Fühle mich Pudel wohl, zu wohl, hab mich mit nem Baum angelegt  Lenker zu breit, ok ich hab verloren  
Aber alles gut 
Gefällt mir sehr 
Topo hat dir ja schon geantwortet, ist Joe sei testbike.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## M_C_N (9. Oktober 2013)

War top gestern! 
 @Milan0: nicht schlecht!


----------



## Hozenplotz (9. Oktober 2013)

Heute Nachmittag jemand Zeit/Lust auf Tiergarten/Alte Veste/StB


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2013)

@topolino

Habe eben mal noch einen Laufzeit-Test (100% mit Ventilator ) mit Stoppuhr gemacht.

5Ah Akku. Auf dem Akku steht 4/10 drauf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das April 2010 bedeutet. Kaufdatum war der 12.10.2010

2:16h bis die Lampe blinkte (Notbetrieb).


----------



## microbat (9. Oktober 2013)

@ S P  passt doch 

5 Ah x 7,2 V = 36 Wh / 17 W = 2,117 h - 10 % = 1,9 h oder ~ 2 Stunden


----------



## microbat (9. Oktober 2013)

@ alex220

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad´l 
und nur fahren & pflegen - nicht gleich zerlegen 


@ Rest vom Rudel 

geht morgen was zusammen oder sind wir Wasserscheu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Oktober 2013)

Wasserscheu!


----------



## alex220 (10. Oktober 2013)

@topolino
danke bin mächtig stolz 
Vorbau, Pedale, Sattelklemme sind umgebaut dazu passende Griffe.
Griffe und eine starre Sattelklemme von Norco gab es so mit.
Winterhandschuhe von sixsixone und eine dämpferpumpe gab es für lau!!!


Leider kann ich heute nicht, muss heute einen Schrank ein Bett einen Spiegelschrank und ne Kommode aufbauen! xD
Als dank das sie so tapfer 3std beim Joe durchgehalten hat sonst dürfte es sie alleine machen xD 

Lg


----------



## rebirth (10. Oktober 2013)

@topolino: http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/247839-santa-cruz-bronson-carbon-oder-alu

War das net auch ne option?


----------



## microbat (10. Oktober 2013)

schon - aber bisher viel zu teuer.
Mal gucken was das Range kostet und was es letztenendes wird....


----------



## microbat (11. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich die innere Sau überwand - hatte ich heute eine schöne Runde bei Nacht + Nebel + Halbmond...


----------



## alex220 (11. Oktober 2013)

Allans? 
Do hätt ich angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. Oktober 2013)

klaro - allans

des schlimmste was ma bassieren ko is ne verschnupfte Bache oder angepisster Eber oder der Jäger der mich für ne Sau hält (auf die eine oder andere Weise)


----------



## alex220 (11. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> klaro - allans
> 
> des schlimmste was ma bassieren ko is ne verschnupfte Bache oder angepisster Eber oder der Jäger der mich für ne Sau hält (auf die eine oder andere Weise)



Allna du machst sachne
Etzadla bist widda daham und des is Gud so
Gouds nächdla


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

An die "der Baron" Fahrer. 
Wird der Herr bei 4°C auch schon recht hart? 
Der Charger heute, war deutlich lauter auf hartem Untergrund.
Ob der Grip abgenommen hat.....keine Ahnung. Vielleicht waren die nassen Wurzeln am Stbr einfach nur besonders glitschig.


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2013)

Der baron ist auch bei -18 nicht hart


----------



## microbat (12. Oktober 2013)

aber das Dämpfer / Gabel Öl wird zäher


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Oktober 2013)

Baron (wie auch die anderen Conti´s mit BC) funktioniert auch bei Minusgraden hervorragend...
Im Gegensatz zu den recht hart werdenden Maxxis


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

mmmh, gut. Nur taugt mir der Trailking 2.4 irgendwie nicht. Kann zumindest mit dem Charger nicht mithalten. (warmes Wetter)
Klar, Maxxis ST bricht fast ab wenns kalt wird.
Baron gibts nicht in 27.5"
Hab noch nen HD Trailsstar, kann gleich ich den Trailking nehmen und bin besser bedient damit.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Oktober 2013)

Wer braucht denn 27,5"

wenn ma so a komische Radgröße fahren muss dann muss ma halt auch mit komischen Reifen leben 

Ja, im nassen is die Queen/trail king net der Überreifen...


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

@Dampfsti


----------



## S P (12. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn 27,5"
> 
> wenn ma so a komische Radgröße fahren muss dann muss ma halt auch mit komischen Reifen leben





Konnte mich heute nicht über mangelten Gip am VR beschweren.  Und 650B ist total genial, wenn es keinen gescheiten Reifen hat.  (Reifen-Bashing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

Ach, ihr braucht ja nur solche Reifen um überhaupt Radfahren zu können 

jemand morgen früh am stbr unterwegs?


----------



## lowfat (12. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn 27,5"
> 
> wenn ma so a komische Radgröße fahren muss dann muss ma halt auch mit komischen Reifen leben


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2013)

RQ find ich nur hinten gut.


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Oktober 2013)

Werde am Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr ca 3-4 Stunden Grundlage fahren. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2013)

14oo/STB/Techniktraining


----------



## Höfbert (13. Oktober 2013)

Fährt heut zufällig jemand nach Kalchi?


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 14oo/STB/Techniktraining


 Ich fahr heute nix. An einem Tag in der Woche muss man sich ja erholen  werd höchstens ein bischen Techniktraining in meiner Nähe machen.


----------



## alex220 (13. Oktober 2013)

Sorry  @S P war schon unterwegs, 
Zur Strafe habe ich mich heute übelst lang gemacht
Muskelentspanner für die Nacht liegt bereit 


Seit dem Abflug, quietscht vorne die Bremse echt heftig, woran könnte das liegen? Ausgerichtet habe ich den Backen schon aber hat nicht geholfen 

Lg


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2013)

Dein scheibchen verbogen? Oder blöder zufall mit wetter und so?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Oktober 2013)

- dreht sich die Bremsscheibe noch rund?
            > ansonsten richten oder gleich ne frische holen... 

- quietschen nur beim bremsen oder ständig
            > wenn ständig backen ausrichten (haste schon gmacht) 

            - wenn nur beim Bremsen 
                        > backen ausbauen und reinigen (mit Bremsenreiniger oder *reinen* Brennspiritus
> mit eingebauten Bremsbacken backen neu ausrichten und das Drehmoment zum Schraubenfestziehen beachten (nach fest kommt ab und unbestimmte Drehmomente können das quietschen begünstigen)

> sich daran gewöhnen 
> nur noch bei trockener Witterung fahren


----------



## alex220 (13. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth, ist gerade 
  @topolino, mache ich morgen mal das mit dem säubern, habe deutliche Einlaufspuren auf der Scheibe entdeckt innen wie außen, könnte wirklich Dreck auf dem Bremsbelag sein der sich da breit gemacht hat  

Ist Drehmoment auch beim Rad wirklich so wichtig ? 

Zum Rad selber, muss mich noch daran gewöhnen, aber fühlt sich sehr gut an!
Die Bremsen brauchen einen starken Finger aber dann packen sie zu, und was will ich als Anfänger über die federelemente schon groß erzählen können, außer das es sich gut anfühlt( ich weis ich wiederhole mich) 
Der 650B Hans Dampf hat einen soliden Eindruck hinterlassen 
Summa summarum ich mag mein Radler ähm Rad  sehr und freue mich auf die Dinge die da kommen...
  @S P,hab jetzt meine eigene Pumpe   @Milan0, und auch mein eigenes Licht 

......auf gehts .....


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist Drehmoment auch beim Rad wirklich so wichtig ?

JA - entweder du hast es in den Fingerspitzen (bis 3 Nm) oder im Handgelenk (bis 8 Nm) oder beschaffst dir (irgendwann) ´nen Drehmomentschlüssel für die Schrauben am Vorbau / Bremsscheiben   + BremsSattel / Griffe + Hebel / Sattel - der Rest ist eher unempfindlich.


----------



## M_C_N (14. Oktober 2013)

So neben Drehmomenten, schleifenden Bremsen und änhlichem....wie schauts denn die Woche aus? Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht gerade vielversprechend aus und heute fast noch besser als morgen -> fährt jemand heute?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre auch für heute. Könnte so ab 18oo am STB sein


----------



## alex220 (14. Oktober 2013)

Muss die Regierung fragen 
Klingt aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (14. Oktober 2013)

18 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen. Frühestens 19 Uhr...bräuchte noch ne Stunde um mein Lämple zu laden! 
 @rebirth, @topolino, @S P: wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## S P (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich passe. Habe den gestrigen Tag genutzt. Diese Woche sieht sehr nach LaBiPa aus.


----------



## alex220 (14. Oktober 2013)

Regierung sagt "ok"
Muss aber vorher Hausarbeit erledigen 
Scheiß System 

18 oder 19 mir egal


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann 19 Uhr am Parkplatz. Übliche Runde.


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2013)

19:00 Uhr am STB sollte ich schaffen

ansonsten: 
ibuprofen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer & Sorgen  
war gestern ein harter Ritt - in sofern sollte ich mich heute gleich wieder bewegen


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2013)

Hmm ma guggn. Einen tag pause hätt ich scho gern gemacht.

*EDIT* wie ist denn die wetterlage in Nbg?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2013)

Trocken von oben. Bist dabei?


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2013)

Joa..


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2013)

komme oooch - ca. 19:05...


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2013)

War mal wieder eine sehr coole Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

Jo. Dafür kann ich jetzt auch fast nimmer laufen 

*edit* @alex220 maxxis gibts in 650B. Welcher zu empfehlen ist kann dir evtl der @LB Jörg sagen


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Dachte, die Michelin Reifen wären so gut?


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Michelin hatte nur das Testrad drauf.

Er ist mit HD von S unterwegs...


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Uhhhh.... böse. 
Und ob Maxxis für den Winter die richtige Wahl sind?...


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Michelin gibts noch nicht im freien Handel.
Die HD auf seinem Bike dürften sogar nur die Performace sein....

Maxxis in 60a jetzt maxxpro ist fürn Winter voll ok. Nur die ST (42a) werden hart.

Oder eben den Onza Ibex mit 65/55. Hab mich noch nicht entschieden was ich als VR nehmen soll wenns kälter wird. Vielleicht wird diese 40 shore A des Charge nicht so hart wie die Maxxismischung und ich kann damit weiterfahren.

Einen 1200g Reifen würde ich eh nie fahren. (Außer vielleicht im Bikepark)


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es zu viel Auswahl gibt, dann springt man einfach auf den nächsten "Trend-Zug" auf. 

Meine Wahl wäre:
Trail King ProTection 650Bx2,4 vorn, und Mountain King II ProTection 650Bx2,4 hinten

Das gript auch bei Nässe&Kälte gut.


----------



## alex220 (15. Oktober 2013)

Mit den Abkürzungen kommen ich noch nicht so klar 

Aber das HD von S habe ich verstanden, die waren gestern echt rutschig 

Ich muss ständig an mein überaus kontrolliertes "abrollen" an den Baum denken und ertappe mich dabei wie ich voll grinse


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

650 heisst 650B, und 2,4 bezieht sich auf die Breite des Schlappens.
Beide Reifen scheint es aktuell aber noch nicht zu geben. Da musst noch a weng warten.


----------



## alex220 (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke, jo wobei die Breite nur das Maß angibt aber es noch eine flankenbreite gibt, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe oder ? 
Bei meinem S, 60 auf 2.4 
Kann dass sein?

Wofür steht Onza Ibex 65/55 , also die Zahl? 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Die 2,4 sind Zoll. 2,4 * 25,4mm ergibt 60,x mm Breite. Die Schlappen von S fallen immer etwas breiter aus.

Die Zahlen 65/55 beziehen sich bei z.B. M auf die Härtemischung des Gummis. 65 sind relativ hart, 55 schon weicher, und 40 ist weich. Allerdings funktionieren die 40er Mischung von M bei Temperaturen unter 4-5 °C nicht mehr gut, und Stollen können unter Umständen abbrechen. Der Gummi verhärtet sich.

Bei C hat sich die BCC Mischung auf bei tiefen Temperaturen bewährt.


----------



## microbat (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/mtb/AllMountain/Trail_King_de.html

einfach einen mit Black Cilli Compound (= schwarze Chilli Schote in der Auswahl) nehmen / 2.2 = schmal  / 2.4 = breit / Race Sport = ohne Seitenwandverstärkung.


Deine Kurbel ist ´ne SRAM S1000 2x10 und wiegt um die 800 Gramm.
Beispiel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/107916-sram-s1000-2x10-kurbel-gxp-38-24-schwarz-29er-neu

cíao


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Rubberqueen hat keinen seitenhalt in den Kurven, würde ich auf dem VR nie mehr fahren wollen. Oder nur über den winter wenn der reifen günstig zu haben ist.


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Deine persönliche Meinung in Ehren, aber es gibt genügend Biker, die diesen Reifen auch am VR problemlos fahren. Und die Aussage "keinen Seitenhalt" halte ich für für bedenklich.


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

@alex220 http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...op-zustand-30-9-x420-mm-125mm-verstellbereich
 @S P ich komm mit mk2 am vr besser zurecht. Vielleicht liegts auch nur am gewicht


----------



## M_C_N (15. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a50692/der-baron-25-black-chili-draht.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2013)

Bringt ihn ja nichts, er hat ja so eine komische Laufradgröße


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

Wäre mir neu, wenn es den 2.5er Baron auch in 650B gibt.


----------



## M_C_N (15. Oktober 2013)

Gibts natürlich nicht und interessiert auch keinen...außer Alex vielleicht!

Aber 43% Rabatt sind doch mal erwähnenswert!


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2013)

Für den Preis habe ich dort meinen auch schon gekauft


----------



## alex220 (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch allen für die vielen Infos 

Puh sehe schon wird nicht ganz so einfach, und ich dachte immer meine mopped reifen wären teuer 
Wie lange hält so ein reifen 

Gruß


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wie lange hält so ein reifen



Das lässt sich so nicht pauschal beantworten. Abhängig von Fahr- und vor allem der Bremsweise kann das von wenigen Wochen bis zu einem Jahr und mehr sein - je nach Untergrund.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Oktober 2013)

Meine 42a Maxxis sind hinten meist nach einem Jahr hinüber, vorne etwas länger.


----------



## microbat (15. Oktober 2013)

der hintere würde ein Jahr halten - der vordere fast doppelt so lange
der Haken daran ist - dass ich noch keinen Reifen runter gefahren habe
entweder schlitze ich sie auf oder es kommt was frisches schickes interessanteres

die 650b Conti Reifen haben derzeit erhebliche Lieferzeit
und die Black Chili Compound Gummimischung kostet
bei 650b ab 40  pro Reifen - ansonsten ist es eher kein BCC...


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte welche der ersten Contis ergattern. 2x Conti Mountainking II 2.4 Protection 27.5" und 1x Trailking 2.4 Protection 27.5"
Jetzt wirklich nirgends mehr lieferbar. Vielleicht hat mir einer Vorserienmuster (Ausstellungsmuster Eurobike) verkauft, keine Ahnung. 

Schlecht ist die Combi nicht. Hab ich am HT. Am Fully nur den MK2 hinten und eben den Mavic Charge vorne. 
Mit diesem kann der Trailking eben nicht mithalten finde ich. 
Dafür rollt die Conti Combi besser.

Die Tubelessmontage ist bei allen super. Nur der MK2 wird bei wenig Druck etwas "kippelig". Egal ob auf einer Felge mit 23mm oder 25mm Maulweite.

Abgesehen davon, würde mir ein Baron an der ein oder anderen Stelle auch nicht weiterhelfen. Da streikt der Kopf


----------



## M_C_N (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts heute oder morgen aus? Schlammschlacht am Buck ab 19Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (16. Oktober 2013)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Wie siehts heute oder morgen aus? Schlammschlacht am Buck ab 19Uhr?



Morgen gerne, heute denke ich schaffe ich zeitlich nicht!


----------



## Blennie (16. Oktober 2013)

Tag, die Herren!
Bin morgen so ab 15 Uhr mit meiner Freundin am Steinbrüchlein. Wer mag uns a bissala unter die Fittiche nehmen???


----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2013)

1500... unmöglich :/


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Tag, die Herren!
> Bin morgen so ab 15 Uhr mit meiner Freundin am Steinbrüchlein. Wer mag uns a bissala unter die Fittiche nehmen???



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. Was hättet ihr euch so vorgestellt?

Spielen am PP oder kleine Tour?


----------



## Blennie (16. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. Was hättet ihr euch so vorgestellt?
> 
> Spielen am PP oder kleine Tour?



Beides! Wir wollen immer alles !!!
Erst a weng rumturnen, dann rumtouren


----------



## Blennie (16. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1500... unmöglich :/



Schadeeee...


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2013)

@topolino http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B


----------



## microbat (17. Oktober 2013)

Selbst wenn ich Antrieb, Bremse, Laufräder, Vorbau, Sattel getauscht habe 
wiegt der Rahmen immer noch 3,2 Kg (ohne Dämpfer) und es steht YT drauf.
Selbst wenn das Ding nur 2K kostet - bin ich dann letztenendes 3,5K ärmer
und habe vermutlich ein schlechteres mega mit größeren Rädern...


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Beides! Wir wollen immer alles !!!
> Erst a weng rumturnen, dann rumtouren



Ok dann 15oo am Parkplatz vom STB. Ich würde erst Touren, da es schon schnell dunkel wird.

Können ja die ein oder andere Stelle in die Tour mit einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (17. Oktober 2013)

Findet sich jemand für eine zweite Runde ab 19 Uhr?


----------



## alex220 (17. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok dann 15oo am Parkplatz vom STB. Ich würde erst Touren, da es schon schnell dunkel wird.
> 
> Können ja die ein oder andere Stelle in die Tour mit einbauen



Mal gugn evtl. Schaff ich das dann schaue ich auch mal vorbei

Gruß


----------



## Blennie (17. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok dann 15oo am Parkplatz vom STB. Ich würde erst Touren, da es schon schnell dunkel wird.
> 
> Können ja die ein oder andere Stelle in die Tour mit einbauen


Prima, wir freuen uns ..bis denne...


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich pünktlich aus der Uni komme, wartet also nicht auf mich^^


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2013)

War eine sehr lustige Runde. Gerne wieder und der Meister ist auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## alex220 (17. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine sehr lustige Runde. Gerne wieder und der Meister ist auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück



Absolut!
Danke @ wolfi

War nett euch kennen gelernt zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (17. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine sehr lustige Runde. Gerne wieder und der Meister ist auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück



Danke für diese absolut spaßige und adrenalinträchtige Runde!!! 
Es gibt ja noch so viel zu lernen, aber wir sind ja noch jung 
und bei solchen Lehrern ist der Erfolg garantiert!!!


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2013)

Wo bleiben die bilder??


----------



## Blennie (17. Oktober 2013)

Das Hochladen klappt ... jetzt doch


----------



## Blennie (17. Oktober 2013)

P1190093
Das ist die Bildnummer in meinem Benutzeralbum... und wie kommt es jetzt hier rein????
Geht net... müsst ihr halt in meinem Album anschauen 




ha!!! geht doch.. so schnell geb i net auf


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2013)

Sauber!  

Wie siehts samstag aus? "wiederholung"?


----------



## alex220 (17. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> Wie siehts samstag aus? "wiederholung"?



Da habe ich "leider" Kinder Wochenende
Werde wieder wandern mit den Kids das finden die toll

 @Blennie, schöne Bilder aber ich merke schon mit Helm sehen ich schieße aus


----------



## Blennie (17. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> Wie siehts samstag aus? "wiederholung"?



Samstag sind wir am Buck hüpfen...also in der Hüpfbuck 
so um 14 Uhr Löwensaal


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2013)

Hmm buck, ma guggn.. erstma muss mei rad wieder funzen. 
Warte noch auf den weih.. äh postmann!


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2013)

Werd morgen Vormittag (so ab 11) am STB sein. Inkl. schwerem Equipment.


----------



## bengbeng (18. Oktober 2013)

huhu! vielen dank für die "geile" tour gestern und die hilfreichen tips!....noch ne frage, könnt ihr mir mal links von wolfi'S videos posten??? bis bald im wald! lg illi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2013)

@flachmaennchen http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...18-schwarz-elox-rahmengrosze-l-mit-s-sitzrohr


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab schon was anderes in Aussicht.

Das gabs vor ner Woche noch als M und L, jetzt ist nur noch das L übrig 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/250564-bergamont-big-air-9-3-neu

Nächste Woche kommts an.


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_flachmaennchen_ http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...18-schwarz-elox-rahmengrosze-l-mit-s-sitzrohr


 

wenn die NICO Kisten net so schwer wären


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> wenn die NICO Kisten net so schwer wären



sooo schwer sens anet


----------



## Höfbert (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre heute nachmittag ne Runde Richtung Schwarzachklamm. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> sooo schwer sens anet


 

leider ja - in meinen Fall ~ 0,9 Kg 


Helius AC 
Laufradgröße 27,5"
Federweg 138 / 150 mm
Gewicht 3,18 kg
1949 * (ohne Dämpfer)
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3
Gewicht ~ 0,350 kg
339,00 EUR 
Gesamt
~ 3,5 kg
2288 

Norco Range Carbon
Laufradgröße 27,5"
Federweg 160 mm
Gewicht ~ 2,25 kg (ohne Dämpfer)
Framekit mit Reverb Stealth, 
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3, 
Cane Creek Steuersatz, 
Syntace X12 Achse, 
Sattelstangenklemme
innenverlegte Züge
Gesamt
~ 2,6 kg (Rahmen + Dämpfer)
~ 2700  (Serie wäre mit CC DB Air+ = schwerer & teurer)


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst doch ka Nicolausi mit so am hässlichen plaste Eimer vergleichen

Do gehst vorm Radln a mol auf sch***** und noch is des a widda drinna
bzw. draussn

PS: Sorry aber mir gfalln Plaste Rahmen einfach net...


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ja selbst ein Range. Auch sehr gerne. 
Aber bestimmte Ersatzteile dürften aus [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lübbrechtsen schneller eintreffen als aus Kanada. 
Vielleicht hälts auch länger. Wenn man jedes Jahr Rahmen wechselt, wie der ein oder andere hier im Forum , allerdings kein Argument.

 [/FONT]


----------



## microbat (18. Oktober 2013)

@Dampfsti 
da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei 
- würde das hochwertige eloxierte Alu 
was aussieht wie aus ´ner Lübbrechtsener Garagenwerkstatt 
in seiner gänze als Rahmen ´nen halbes Kilo weniger wiegen,
na dann würde ich vorm radeln gern auf´m Donnerbalken gehen 
und die restlichen 400 Gramm entsorgen 
aber so wird´s halt ´nen stealth-bomber.
  @MTBermLuS
Ersatzteile ? - die Plaste ist entweder ganz oder ganz kaputt.
Falls ich das Ding nach einiger Zeit geschrottet habe, hole ich mir eben geläutert ein Nicolausi...
...das ganze sonstige Graffel passt an´s Helius AC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (18. Oktober 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Samstag sind wir am Buck hüpfen...also in der Hüpfbuck
> so um 14 Uhr Löwensaal



Was heißt denn bei euch hüpfen?

Ein Kumpel und ich würden uns anschließen, sind aber (besonders ich  ) keine Überflieger was das Springen angeht...


----------



## Blennie (18. Oktober 2013)

AnAx schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bei euch hüpfen?
> 
> Ein Kumpel und ich würden uns anschließen, sind aber (besonders ich  ) keine Überflieger was das Springen angeht...



Bin ich auch nicht... ich such mir eh nur die kleinen Hopsis raus. Meine Freundin mag schon mal die mit etwas mehr Flugphase... 
Also alles kann, nix muss...
wir werden danach auch noch eine kleine Tour fahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @_MTBermLuS_
> Ersatzteile ? - die Plaste ist entweder ganz oder ganz kaputt.
> Falls ich das Ding nach einiger Zeit geschrottet habe, hole ich mir eben geläutert ein Nicolausi...
> ...das ganze sonstige Graffel passt an´s Helius AC



Damit meinte ich Kleinteile wie Lager und Schrauben.
Wenn du dich nocht nicht entschieden hast, wären da auch noch
-Alutech Teibun
-Nox EDF 6.7 SL
-Nox EDT 5.9

oder eben das 2014er Mega


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2013)

Hüpfrunde am Buck wäre ja mal wieder was, aber jetzt bin ich schon am Geisskopf. @Andi: wieder Zimmer 4 beim König


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Oktober 2013)

Da wollte ich auch noch mal hin, allerdings klappts irgendwie nicht mehr. Bzw. war ich schon.
Wandern...... Rad kaputt am ersten Tag. Einmal keine zwei dabei gehabt...
Dabei wollte ich nochmal auf den Arber und Co


----------



## LesPaul (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre heute um 14:00 Uhr am STB. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (19. Oktober 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht... ich such mir eh nur die kleinen Hopsis raus. Meine Freundin mag schon mal die mit etwas mehr Flugphase...
> Also alles kann, nix muss...
> wir werden danach auch noch eine kleine Tour fahren



bin doch raus, kumpel hat mich zu o-nohe überredet^^

viel spaß und bis demnächst mal!


----------



## S P (19. Oktober 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht... ich such mir eh nur die kleinen Hopsis raus. Meine Freundin mag schon mal die mit etwas mehr Flugphase...
> Also alles kann, nix muss...
> wir werden danach auch noch eine kleine Tour fahren



Hier der Link zu den Fotos von heute. Oben rechts dann auf Download klicken.

Der Rest ist leider nix geworden. War zu finster.


----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich Kleinteile wie Lager und Schrauben.
> Wenn du dich nocht nicht entschieden hast, wären da auch noch
> -Alutech Teibun
> -Nox EDF 6.7 SL
> ...


 

Diese und weitere hatte ich alle schon auf dem "Radar".
Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich mir nur für größere Räder kein neues Bike anschaffen würde
und da mein mega schon recht leicht aufgebaut ist bekomme ich eine 
nennenswerte Gewichtsersparnis eben nur mit ´nen Plaste Rahmen.
Mit einer so beschränkten Auswahl wird´s schwierig. 
In die engere Wahl kamen Bronson, Altitude, Spicy, Genius LT, Slide 160, Cube Stereo, usw.
 - entweder zu teuer oder (aus meiner Sicht) ´nen Trekking Bike mit zuviel Federweg.
Entscheidung = Range


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Oktober 2013)

Na dann passts ja. 
Ich finde das Range besser als das Mega.
Bin beide gefahren auf den Trails hier, im Bayrischen Wald und in der Fränkischen.
Nur in die Alpen hats das Range nicht geschafft heuer......schade.


----------



## Blennie (19. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu den Fotos von heute. Oben rechts dann auf Download klicken.
> 
> Der Rest ist leider nix geworden. War zu finster.



Danke für die tollen Bilder!!!
Schön, wenn jemand dabei ist, der so gut fotografieren kann!!!
Respekt!!!


----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2013)

@S P 
wer is´n das?


----------



## S P (19. Oktober 2013)

Das ist die Skype Katze.


----------



## Blennie (20. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das ist die Skype Katze.



Süße Mietz!
Könntest du bitte trotzdem die anderen Bilder noch auf Dropbox legen???
Ich hab doch Photoschop 
DANGEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2013)

Den Rest habe ich schon aussortiert. Sorry.


----------



## alex220 (20. Oktober 2013)

Steht heute was an? 
Könnte so ab drei....
Muss nur noch Kids Heim bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (20. Oktober 2013)

Dürfte nass werden 
http://www.wetteronline.de/regenradar
 zu nass für mich.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2013)

Wetter schaut jetzt nicht so prickelnd aus. Denke ich werde nur mein Rad wieder richten und nicht fahren...


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Oktober 2013)

Oder eben zum Stbr geeiert (mit dem Auto sicherheitshalber) und nur bissle rumgerollt usw. wenns wieder regnet schnell ins Auto und wieder heim auf die Couch 

Edit: hier regnets bereits


----------



## alex220 (20. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Oder eben zum Stbr geeiert (mit dem Auto sicherheitshalber) und nur bissle rumgerollt usw. wenns wieder regnet schnell ins Auto und wieder heim auf die Couch
> 
> Edit: hier regnets bereits



Und im nbg Norden Regent es auch wie blöd


----------



## bengbeng (20. Oktober 2013)

huhuuuuuuuuuuu.....wo find ich wolfi-und-andere-Pro'vids von euch??


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2013)

bengbeng schrieb:


> Pro'vids von euch



Süß  

Komm(t) halt einfach ma am dienstag abend mit, mit etwas glück ist der wolfi am start und liefert ne show ab  

Ansonsten die hier anwesenden profile checken, da finden sich vereinzelt videos.


----------



## alex220 (21. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgähn
Wer hat aufstehen erfunden ? 
Um 5 mit dem Rad zur Arbeit ist scho bisi strange 
Aber das norco hat sich gut angefühlt

Meine chinaleuchte war anfangs bisi zu hoch eingestellt,
Wenn die Autofahrer Lichthupe geben weil sie denken ich hab Fernlicht an, herrlich xD


----------



## S P (21. Oktober 2013)

Sag bloß, du kurbelst mit der Kiste auf Erbat? Das wär mir nix.


----------



## M_C_N (21. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin. Fahren wir morgen Abend mal ne Runde? STB ab 19 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich dabei. Natürlich wetterabhängig.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Um 5 mit dem Rad zur Arbeit ist scho bisi strange
> Aber das norco hat sich gut angefühlt



Bist Du mit dem Norco Range auf die Arbeit gefahren?? Hui


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2013)

Die 650B Räder sind ja ähnlich wie ein Rennrad, ging vermutlich besser als das Cube


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Fahren wir morgen Abend mal ne Runde? STB ab 19 Uhr?



"mal"?  
Bin dabei


----------



## alex220 (21. Oktober 2013)

@S P ,ich muss mich doch fit halten damit ich bei euch mithalten kann 

  @derwaaal ,ja warum? 

  @Milan0 ,das is nur nen Zentimeter ;-)

Wetter soll passen, freu mich auf morgen


----------



## derwaaal (21. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> @
> [MENTION=279322]derwaaal ,ja warum?



wie weit hast du es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (21. Oktober 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wie weit hast du es denn?



Knappe 10km lt. Runtastic App "Mountainbike"
;-)

Ich brauch unbedingt nen radcomputer weil ich wissen will was ich km auf dem Range draufschrubbe ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem du den zweiten Tacho im STB verloren hast, lässt ihn wieder weg 
Und wenn du siehst das es nicht mal 20km waren auch


----------



## microbat (21. Oktober 2013)

Vergiss den Tacho und nutze dein gscheides Telebim - sofern das in der Tasche aufzeichnet und nicht dekorativ montiert werden muss...





P.S.: der Unterschied 26" zu 27,5" = 3,81 cm


----------



## derwaaal (21. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Knappe 10km lt. Runtastic App "Mountainbike"



1fach oder 2fach? 

Ich hab 1fach ca. 21km, da bin ich froh dass ich mein HT nehmen kann, auch wenn's nicht ganz top in Schuss ist...


----------



## alex220 (21. Oktober 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 1fach oder 2fach?
> 
> Ich hab 1fach ca. 21km, da bin ich froh dass ich mein HT nehmen kann, auch wenn's nicht ganz top in Schuss ist...



1fach also gesamt 20km
Heute nach der Arbeit zu Joes Fahrradkiste und mal anschauen lassen, am Donnerstag werden die Speichen nach gezogen
Und danach bin ich noch nach Kalchi eine kleine Runde drehen doofe sucht 

Gruß


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2013)

@bengbeng

Hast sowas gesucht?


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. Oktober 2013)

Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB? Wer ist dabei  ...


----------



## bengbeng (21. Oktober 2013)

ja genau! danke


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB? Wer ist dabei  ...



Augen auf, beim eierkauf...


----------



## alex220 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich ich ich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Augen auf, beim eierkauf...



Hoppla, bei diesem Mitteilungsfluss hier kann man ja nicht alles lesen  , bis später


----------



## M_C_N (22. Oktober 2013)

@S P: 18:15 Uhr Strese?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin um halb an der Bank


----------



## S P (22. Oktober 2013)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @S P: 18:15 Uhr Strese?



nee, schaff ich net. komm mit dem auto.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Oktober 2013)

Fahre später los, da ich noch auf zwei Leute warten werde, aber 19 Uhr am STB sollte klappen.


----------



## microbat (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich sach nur 5300 â¬ und 12,7 Kilo...


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77208160"]NICOLAI - ION16 - 26 & 27,5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alex220 (23. Oktober 2013)

@topolino
, ka nachruh? 

Lg


----------



## Dorsdn (23. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> mein neues Kona Process 153 DL



Schon wieder einer der umgekippt ist und auf den 27,5" Zug aufgesprungen ist. 

Ich fahre zukünftig nur noch mit Leuten die 26" fahren  
Glaube eh nicht, dass ich noch mit den deutlich besser abrollenden 27,5er mithalten kann.
Mir bei jedem Anstieg und Stufe nur noch das Hinterrad zeigen zu lassen, darauf habe ich
einfach keine Lust.


----------



## Dorsdn (23. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schon wieder einer der umgekippt ist und auf den 27,5" Zug aufgesprungen ist.
> 
> Ich fahre zukünftig nur noch mit Leuten die 26" fahren
> Glaube eh nicht, dass ich noch mit den deutlich besser abrollenden 27,5er mithalten kann.
> ...



 @HTWolfi,
um noch mit dir fahren zu dürfen  hab ich mir ja ein Bagger aufgebaut.
Da fehlt nur noch der Baron -


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Ich sach nur 5300  und 12,7 Kilo...



Ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass dich die "Kiste" so beschäftigt. 
Ich bin ja mit wenig Erwartung aufgestiegen, und wurde positiv überrascht. 

Jetzt kann ich wieder mitreden.  Ab sag bloß dem Wolfi nix. Er ist da, was das Thema angeht, etwas sensibel.
Ich will ja auch in Zukunft noch lernen - dürfen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2013)

Immer diese Laufraddebatten 

Wer fährt hier jetzt eigentlich alles schon die mittelgroßen Räder?

PS: das Ion ist schon schick irgendwie...

hab mich auch mal an nem Video versucht  
natürlich kein Vergleich mit den Pro Videos auf den Seiten zuvor. 
Der Akku war auch nur noch halb voll, somit fehlt noch die ein oder andere Stelle.
650b Hasser besser wegschauen 
https://vimeo.com/77569367
*lol* der Bildqualität sei Dank, muss ich mir nicht mal Sorgen machen das mich einer erkennt....


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

@ alex220 - ja - ka nacht ruh.... 


"Ich sach nur 5300  und 12,7 Kilo... "
bezog sich auf die speci Kiste und die ist mir echt "zu sperrig"


Nicolai Filmchen fand ich einfach 
(die Alu Schleudern sind mir aber trotzdem - äh - nicht leicht genug )

cíao


----------



## Milan0 (23. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre zukünftig nur noch mit Leuten die 26" fahren
> ...



 
Bin gestern übrigens die SnakeBite-Kante gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> 650b Hasser besser wegschauen
> https://vimeo.com/77569367
> *lol* der Bildqualität sei Dank, muss ich mir nicht mal Sorgen machen das mich einer erkennt....





Stahl + Hardtail macht Alles wieder wett, da kann man auch mal über den nur 25mm größeren Reifendurchmesser hinwegsehen.
Auch wenn uns die Bikeindustrie glauben machen will, dass es 1,5" (38,1mm) sind.
Stimmt, hätte dich im Video nicht erkannt, dafür aber das Rad und alle Stellen.

 @Milan0 SnakeBite-Kante? Steh gerade am Schlauch


----------



## Milan0 (23. Oktober 2013)

Der neue "Trail" bei der Gabelkratzerkante. Beim Absetzen des HRs habe ich mir einen Snakebite zugezogen 

Ist schon mächtig die Stufe!


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2013)

Schaut Euch mal das Video der Woche an. 
Und das ganz ohne "der Baron"


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> @Milan0 SnakeBite-Kante? Steh gerade am Schlauch



Hier ab Minute 01:00 zu sehen. 

Der Trail ist leider so nicht mehr befahrbar.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Oktober 2013)

Mal schauen was man da wieder richten kann...

Schaut so simpel aus!


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2013)

Warum? Als wir uns am Samstag dort getroffen haben war doch noch alles ok.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der neue "Trail" bei der Gabelkratzerkante. Beim Absetzen des HRs habe ich mir einen Snakebite zugezogen



Frontflip könnte ich mir dort vorstellen und hab ich dort auch schon gesehen, aber Snakebite bei dem relativ runden und weichen Auslauf. 



S P schrieb:


> Hier ab Minute 01:00 zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Der Trail ist leider so nicht mehr befahrbar.



 Sauber!

Was soll das *»so nicht mehr befahrbar«* schon wieder heißen?


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was soll das *»so nicht mehr befahrbar«* schon wieder heißen?



Zu @rebirth schiel .... wie geht's eigentlich deinem Huf.?


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich merk schon, euch kann man nicht alleine in den Wald lassen und schon gar nicht wenns dunkel ist.


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich mich, das ding, nicht fahren getraut hab, hab ich vor lauter wut die "dreckkante" abgebissen  

Dem huf gehts gut, nur dem unterschenkel nicht. Gefühlt is da alles gezerrt/geprellt/gebrochen/whatever...

Hat jemand nen elixir (9) griff als ersatzteilspender rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pi80 (23. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Immer diese Laufraddebatten
> 
> Wer fährt hier jetzt eigentlich alles schon die mittelgroßen Räder?
> 
> ...



kann mir mal jemand die koordinate(n) von der/den location(s) aus dem video schicken oder bei google maps markieren....
ich wiess. ich könnte auch mit den leuten hier mal ne runde drehen...aber zum einen ist momentan zeittechnisch schlecht bei mir und ich hab nur ganz spontan zeit bzw. will ich mir nach 10 jähriger MTB-abstinenz das ganze erstmal alleine ansehen....

wäre nice wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2013)

sowas muss man nicht breittreten.....der Nächste kommt wieder mit ner Schaufel vorbei........dann gibts wieder nette Artikel in den NN

Bin sogar im Büro angsprochen worden ob ich einer von den "Bösen" bin. Frechheit


----------



## Pi80 (23. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> sowas muss man nicht breittreten.....der Nächste kommt wieder mit ner Schaufel vorbei........dann gibts wieder nette Artikel in den NN
> 
> Bin sogar im Büro angsprochen worden ob ich einer von den "Bösen" bin. Frechheit



weiss ich natürlich und ist mir vollkommen klar..nur STB hat mich schon vor 10 jahren interessiert und da ich eigentlich aus dem fürther land komm und deswegen höchstwahrscheinlich erstmal mit dem auto anreisen muss, würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich genau hin muss....
will aber keine grundsatzdiskussion auslösen und wenns bedenken gibt....kein problem.


----------



## Blennie (23. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Weil ich mich, das ding, nicht fahren getraut hab, hab ich vor lauter wut die "dreckkante" abgebissen
> 
> Dem huf gehts gut, nur dem unterschenkel nicht. Gefühlt is da alles gezerrt/geprellt/gebrochen/whatever...
> 
> Hat jemand nen elixir (9) griff als ersatzteilspender rumliegen?



Gute Besserung!
Hättst mit uns rumgschpielt, wär das net passiert


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das Video der Woche an.
> Und das ganz ohne "der Baron"


 
meinst du dieses:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32001
oder jenes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...r-dafuer-seht-selbst-she-does-it-right-video/


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

@ rebirth
Die Teile in meinen Keller sind:
Avid Elixir CR in alt und älter und ´ne X0 
alles 2 Kolben Bremsen....

...zerlegt hat es dir doch den Bremsgriff für hinten?
Ich würde den Griff für die Vorderbremse auf die hintere Bremse umbauen 
und mir für vorne eine frische 4 Kolben Bremse zulegen.
Dann haste auch Bremspower dort wo es Sinn macht.
Falls du Glück im Pech hast, passt ja die Scheibe
- aber ich glaube eher nicht...
Beispiel:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...rail-Scheibenbremse::60008.html?refID=froogle
Macht zumindest mehr Sinn als vom Händler teure Ersatzteile zu holen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2013)

kann ich im Büro nicht sehen. Das mit dem Apfelsaft und der steilen Treppe.
Scheint ein Intense VR zu sein. Die gibts auch in so´ner Klebemischung denke ich.


----------



## M_C_N (23. Oktober 2013)

> Gefühlt is da alles gezerrt/geprellt/gebrochen/whatever...


 
Das klingt aber gar nicht gut! Warst schon beim Doc?


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2013)

Ach... Natürlich nicht  wird scho wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (23. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schon wieder einer der umgekippt ist und auf den 27,5" Zug aufgesprungen ist.
> 
> Ich fahre zukünftig nur noch mit Leuten die 26" fahren
> Glaube eh nicht, dass ich noch mit den deutlich besser abrollenden 27,5er mithalten kann.
> ...



Wäre wirklich schade, oder sind wir Menschen "zweiter Klasse"  wegen anderem Maß ? dachte es geht um miteinander am Hobby Spaß haben
(

Das ein Anfänger wie ich euch niemals fahrtechnisch einholen wird ist klar, aber ich fühlte mich auf Anhieb auf dem Rad wohl, und ich finde das sollte doch die beste Vorraussetzung sein um eine "steile" Lernkurve zu bekommen?

Es macht mir riesig Spaß mit euch und dich hoffe ich darf das auch weiterhin...

Lg


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2013)

@alex220 du darfst diese Aussage nicht überbewerten. Die Aussage von Wolfi ist in einen Mantel aus Ironie&Sarkasmus gehüllt.


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

so is es

ansonsten gründen wir halt (demnächst) den "killer b" Club


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2013)

@HTWolfi

Keine Angst, ich werde den 26ern Treu bleiben...
Für Spielausfahrten gibts einfach nix besseres

27,5 kommt mir erstmal garnet in die Tüte

Übrigens simma scho lang nimma mitnander gfohrn...


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> erstmal



Schau fei...


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schau fei...



Wenns nix mehr anners gibt muss wohl auch ich

Zum Glück dauert des noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

...und zum Glück gibt es ja noch 26" Teile.

Komme grad vom shoppen...
...brauch als nächstes ´nen Steuersatz und Dremel 
(Löcher bohren für`s Stealth Kabel)


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2013)

Work components verkauf genaaau das richtige für dich!  was hastn gelöhnt und wo? Bin auch am guggn obs was anderes gibt für mich  
 @HTWolfi was waren gleich wieder die nachteile beim 456 evo 2?


----------



## microbat (23. Oktober 2013)

Stadler Färdd
199,- -5%
verfügbar war schwarz und rot

(dord´n bliem is d´rode - mou ´nen Reini net all´s nachmach´n)


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi was waren gleich wieder die nachteile beim 456 evo 2?



Vielleicht das 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und das nicht austauschbare Schaltauge. Bei Stahl ist Letzteres aber relativ unkritisch. Gewicht liegt bei 2,6kg. Max. Fork Travel wurde von 160 auf 150 reduziert.

Meiner Meinung überwiegen die Vorteile. Relativ flacher Lenkwinkel bei steilem Sitzwinkel (5,5° Differenz). Das Tretlager ist mit -11mm noch nicht so tief, wie es bei den meisten neueren FR-Hardtails der Fall ist. Der Sattelstützendurchmesser hat mittlerweile 30,9mm. Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. 

Meine beiden aktuellen Favoriten in dem Segment sind aber zur Zeit das »Alpine« von Dialled Bikes und das Stanton »Slackline 631«.

Und dann gibt es natürlich noch das »BTR Ranger«. 
Ich muss mal bei denen Anfrage, was mich das Höherlegen des Tretlager kostet  
Dass die die Geo nach Kundenwünschen anpassen, weiß ich.


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2013)

schöne Rahmen! das BTR Ranger hat bei einer 120mm Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 64 Grad. Das nenn ich entspannte Geometrie 
Die Tretlager wären mir allesamt zu niedrig. Das ist zum Schnellfahren sicher gut, aber um's Rennenfahren geht's ja hier nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Jawohl Tobo, das gefällt!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> schöne Rahmen! das BTR Ranger hat bei einer 120mm Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 64 Grad. Das nenn ich entspannte Geometrie
> Die Tretlager wären mir allesamt zu niedrig. Das ist zum Schnellfahren sicher gut, aber um's Rennenfahren geht's ja hier nicht.



Ich hatte schon mal berechnet was Alpine und Slackline für eine Tretlagerhöhe mit 160er Gabel ohne SAG haben sollten.
(Auf den Homepages steht ja nur der Wert bei 140mm und 25% SAG).
Alpine -20mm
Slackline -10mm
_Zum Vergleich:_
_Bagger -12mm (160er Gabel)_
_456*ss* 0mm (150er Gabel)_
(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)
Also noch im vertretbaren Bereich.

BTR Ranger mit 20mm höherem Tretlager und 160er Gabel, das wärs 

62er Lenkwinkel
73er Sitzwinkel
0mm  BB Drop


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ...und zum Glück gibt es ja noch 26" Teile.
> 
> Komme grad vom shoppen...
> ...brauch als nächstes ´nen Steuersatz und Dremel
> (Löcher bohren für`s Stealth Kabel)



*Sauber*er Einkauf!

Mit einem »Dremel« könnte ich dienen, besser gesagt mit dem Gegenstück von Proxxon.


----------



## Bashorbadger (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus, 

ich hab Zugang zur ner Ständerbohrmaschine und ner konventionellen Fräsmaschine. Stehen in Tennenlohe. Also falls Interesse besteht. Also bevor man mit nem "Dremel" rum spielt ^^

grüße Moritz


----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> *Sauber*er Einkauf!
> 
> Mit einem »Dremel« könnte ich dienen, besser gesagt mit dem Gegenstück von Proxxon.


 

Danke - ich war aber gestern nicht mehr zu bremsen und hab ganz rustikal den "Schlagbohrer" mit Winkelaufsatz angesetzt. Ein Profi hätte es sicher besser gemacht, aber die Löcher sind drin und die wenigen Kratzer (von der Feile) sieht man nach den ersten drei Ausfahrten eh nicht mehr. Schwarzer Lack ist echt undankbar, da sieht man jeden Muggnsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2013)

Heute 19 Uhr Parke STB. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> BTR Ranger mit 20mm höherem Tretlager und 160er Gabel, das wärs
> 
> 62er Lenkwinkel
> 73er Sitzwinkel
> 0mm  BB Drop


62 Grad und BB ohne drop ist eine Ansage. wenns bezahlbar ist, wär ich dabei 
mein Cube hat (mit sag!) +10mm BB


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe. Muss heute nachmittag erst nach Würzburg


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2013)

@HTWolfi alles zu teuer  
Das onone ist leider nicht lieferbar in 18"


----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Heute 19 Uhr Parke STB. Wer kommt mit?


 
kann nicht  - morgen wieder...


----------



## alex220 (24. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Heute 19 Uhr Parke STB. Wer kommt mit?



Wäre dabei fals ein 27,5 zöller mitkommen darf


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi alles zu teuer
> Das onone ist leider nicht lieferbar in 18"



Alles zu teuer sagt ein Nicolai Besitzer 

18" Hot Smoked --> Lots in stock
Muss doch nicht gut aussehen, nur gut fahren


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Oktober 2013)

auch wenn es wahrscheinlich hoffnungslos ist aber....  ich fahr gegen 17:30 am Stadtpark weg nach Kalchreuth paar Trails mitnehmen und wieder zurück wenn wer Lust hat..


----------



## alex220 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bin in 10 min am stb
Bischen an den Spielplätzen das üben üben 

Edith will anmerken das sie stau's hasst wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 
Und das es in 15min ist xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> 62 Grad und BB ohne drop ist eine Ansage. wenns bezahlbar ist, wär ich dabei
> mein Cube hat (mit sag!) +10mm BB




Hmm 62er LW, da bräucht ich ja nen Winkelsteuersatz  

Das wär mir eindeutig zu flach...
Bist du schon mal mit so nem flachen LW über ne Kante gefahren und der Vorbau war nicht gscheit fest 

Mir sind die 64° von meinem CT eigentlich schon zu flach.
Aber das extrem rumspieltaugliche +20 irgendwas BB ist schon geil zum Stolpern...
Heizen geht aber auch erstaunlich gut...
(mussten auch schon einige Großmäulige DH´ler in Onohe feststellen)


----------



## FrozenSmoke (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
würde auch gerne unter die MTBler gehen und habe mir nun nen Hornet 14 Rahmen bestellt.
Gibts denn im Stadler auch 16" Rahmen? Dann müsst ich nicht bis Dezember warten


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Oktober 2013)

So geil und so war 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ"]How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LesPaul (24. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> So geil und so war
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube



Am schönsten finde ich den Unterschied zwischen Allmountain- und Enduro-Rider: eine Goggle! Ich brech ab.


----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Servus,
> würde auch gerne unter die MTBler gehen und habe mir nun nen Hornet 14 Rahmen bestellt.
> Gibts denn im Stadler auch 16" Rahmen? Dann müsst ich nicht bis Dezember warten


 
a) gestern hatte der S. in Fü noch einen 16" Rahmen in rot
b) heute erklärte mir Jo aus der Fahrradkiste, dass er mir den Rahmen auch hätte besorgen können...

= frag Jo und klär Preis & Lieferzeit 
(wenns net passt kannst immer no zum Stoodler)


----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> So geil und so war
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2013)

Am Dienstag waren wir so viele, dass wir aufteilen mussten. Und heute?  auf @alex220 ist halt verlass


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bin leider erst um Neun wieder in Nbg gewesen... Wart ihr wohl nur zu zweit?


----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2013)

Jap, sind dann zur Klamm raus (Wolfi-Schleife). Das STB ist derzeit ziemlicher Sumpf. Hatten beide mit den Wurzeln zu kämpfen.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Jo die Wolfi Schleife ist auch sehr schick. Sollte ich auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte heute 40km/400hm feinster... äähhm, Schotter  
naja waren schon ein zwei trails dabei


----------



## alex220 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich lebe zwar nicht mehr aber hat Spaß gemacht, hoffe war nicht ne al. zu große Bremse....
Aber ich merke deutlich, heute auch bei diesen Treppen, @S P und @HTWolfi wie es immer besser wird mit dem "ruhigen" langsam ran tasten und dem Gleichgewicht, macht deutlich Spaß.

Also das norco ist Tourentauglich und hat den Test  bestanden, ich bin nicht tauglich


----------



## alex220 (25. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Wenn man(n) sturmfrei hat, kann man(n) sich doch mal auch anders um sein,  anderes Schätzchen kümmern findet ihr nicht 

Dieses Bild darf das Forum nie verlassen, sonst seid ihr mich los, weil ich den Zorn sicher nicht überleben werde


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2013)

Da bekommt "zu zweit duschen" ne ganz neue bedeutung


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema HT
falls wer doch mit den mittelgroßen Rädern liebäugelt...gibts aus Alu und Stahl
Geo ließt sich gut finde ich.
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2114109
Wenn ich nicht schon eines hätte wär´s meins.

Der  Cromo Rahmen ist schwarz


----------



## M_C_N (25. Oktober 2013)

@alex220: Habt ihr nach der gemeinsamen Dusche die Nacht auch gemeinsam verbracht? 

In die Runde: 
Samstag spielen am STB mit anschließender Tour (mit oder ohne Klamm)?!?! Start 11 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (25. Oktober 2013)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @alex220: Habt ihr nach der gemeinsamen Dusche die Nacht auch gemeinsam verbracht?
> 
> In die Runde:
> Samstag spielen am STB mit anschließender Tour (mit oder ohne Klamm)?!?! Start 11 Uhr?



Klaro was denkst den du, gibt keine wiederrede bei einen ausgefallenen Wunsch xD ( ich kann nimma vor lachen)

Samstag klingt gut ....


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin Samstag nicht in Nbg... Werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Sonntag auf dem Bike sitzen


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Samstag so wies bis jetzt aussieht nochmal in Onohe. Sonntag könnte sich was einrichten lassen wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2013)

gibts eigentlich nen grund eine 650b mühle Nicht mit 26" zu fahren?

Wobei das meta uninteressant ist für mich. Bei nem L rahmen hats 490mm sattelrohr


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2013)

Mit 26'' legst du das Moped dann tiefer.


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2013)

...und pflügst mit den Pedalen den Wald.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2013)

... und zu großer Abstand zwischen Gabel und Reifen --> mehr Schlamm


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. Oktober 2013)

Samstag bin ich wohl dabei  um 11


----------



## Stressi25 (25. Oktober 2013)

Auf gehts zur CM zum Opernhaus um 18h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo miteinander, Ich komme auch aus der Gegend. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie lange eure Touren immer ca. sind? Ich fahre noch nicht solange und bin daher nicht gerade ein Konditionsmonster. Wenn ich darf würde ich mich da sehr gerne mal anschliessen. Evtl. Morgen.


----------



## LesPaul (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.
Ist 11:00 Start der Tour oder wird da erst noch gespielt?


----------



## M_C_N (25. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde vorschlagen ab 11 Uhr ca. eine Stunde am Parkplatz zu spielen und anschließend zu einer Runde aufzubrechen.     @julian87: KM kommen da nicht allzu viel zusammen. Durch das ständige Auf und Ab kann es aber durchaus anstrengend werden, eine gewisse Grundkondition ist daher ganz hilfreich!  Es wird aber natürlich keiner im Wald zurückgelassen..also morgen einfach mal mitfahren!!!
  @rebirth, @topolino und  @S P wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2013)

Klingt nach einem Deal.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich nen grund eine 650b mühle Nicht mit 26" zu fahren?
> 
> Wobei das meta uninteressant ist für mich. Bei nem L rahmen hats 490mm sattelrohr



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/255012-ragley-bagger-enduro-freeride-hardtail

wie wärs damit........aber du hast doch schon ein ht oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2013)

wenn ihr erst noch ne Runde spielen geht, bekomme ich bis dahin irgendein passendes Rad auch wieder fahrbereit  sprich ich schau auch mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (25. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/255012-ragley-bagger-enduro-freeride-hardtail
> 
> wie wärs damit........aber du hast doch schon ein ht oder?


Oder das vom Optimizer
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/257761-ragley-bagger-18-komplettrad-hammerschmidt-reverb
--> Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Fox-Gabel 530


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2013)

@M_C_N 




​ 
*Ich glaube 5 h Schlaf reichen mir nicht *​


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2013)

@topolino ich schlaf auch nie mehr 
 @HTWolfi schon weg... Aber hat das bagger nicht ein sehr tiefes tretlager?
 @MTBermLuS ich möcht das ct "loswerden"


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2013)

@topo: bist du dieses Jahr wieder auf der DOAG Konferenz?


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @_topo_: bist du dieses Jahr wieder auf der DOAG Konferenz?


 
Ja - voraussichtlich Mi. & Do.


----------



## M_C_N (25. Oktober 2013)

Topo: Die frische Luft im Wald wird dir auch nach 5h Stunden Schlaf gut tun! 
Stevie: Fährst du trotzt 5h Schlaf mit...so um topo bisschen unter Druck zu setzten!


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth ich hatte in den letzten 10 Nächten nie mehr als 5 h und langsam fühle ich mich wie Prinz Valium


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh normal so gegen halb zwei pennen und um halb sechs steh ich auf und mach mich für die arbeit fertig  

So und nu: bis nachher  
(hoff mein rad funzt so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab...)


----------



## microbat (26. Oktober 2013)

ja ja - als ich noch jung war ... bla bla bla


----------



## julian87 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sich die Bereitschaft nicht mehr meldet bin ich um 11.00 dabei. Wo trefft ihr euch genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cockknock (26. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,
nachdem rebirth mich letzte Woche nochmal auf diesen Thread hingewiesen hat, wuerde ich heute auch mal dazu stossen wollen.
Bin halt eher so auf cc aus und wollt fragen wie lange ihr nach Eurem spielen tourt.
Wuerde gerne etwas spaeter dazu kommen um dann halt die Runde mit zu fahren.
Waere 1200 ok?


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @topo: bist du dieses Jahr wieder auf der DOAG Konferenz?



meint Ihr mit DOAG die Oracle Anwender Konferenz in Nbg.?
Oder ist das n geheimes MTB-Treffen?


----------



## LesPaul (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme dann so gegen 12:00 zum touren.


----------



## M_C_N (26. Oktober 2013)

> Wenn sich die Bereitschaft nicht mehr meldet bin ich um 11.00 dabei. Wo trefft ihr euch genau?



Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein in Nbg. Ich werde mit dem Rad rausfahren und bin so gegen 10:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz (@S P: dabei?) starten. 



> Bin halt eher so auf cc aus und wollt fragen wie lange ihr nach Eurem spielen tourt.



Als CC würde ich unsere Runde nicht beschreiben. Sind max. 15km dafür aber kreuz und quer durch den Wald...


----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2013)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dem Rad rausfahren und bin so gegen 10:30 Uhr am Stresemannplatz (@S P: dabei?) starten.



Leider nicht.


----------



## cockknock (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich schaus mir einfach mal an...


----------



## M_C_N (26. Oktober 2013)

> h schaus mir einfach mal an...


 Gute Idee!  

Ich werde auch die "faule" Alternative wählen...! @julian87: Also 11 oder 12 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## microbat (26. Oktober 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> meint Ihr mit DOAG die Oracle Anwender Konferenz in Nbg.?
> Oder ist das n geheimes MTB-Treffen?


 
= Oracle Konf.


----------



## Reign11 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

is ein bissl offtopic, aber möchte mich für die YOLO-Line bedanken. Würde auch gerne mal mitschaufeln, könnte unter der Woche eigentlich immer am WE eher selten. Finde die hat noch Potenzial und da kann man bis ganz runter bestimmt noch schöne Dinge schaufeln bzw. bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (26. Oktober 2013)

a) wo is´n die YOLO-Line
b) buddeln ? - wer macht denn so was


----------



## alex220 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sorry das ich nicht dabei sein konnte


----------



## Reign11 (26. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> a) wo is´n die YOLO-Line
> b) buddeln ? - wer macht denn so was



a) Darf man doch nicht sagen, oder? Die Betreffenden wissens schon (In Nemberch)
b) No Dig no Ride


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> a) Darf man doch nicht sagen, oder? Die Betreffenden wissens schon (In Nemberch)
> b) No Dig no Ride


a) stimmt

b) zur Erinnerung: wenn wieder Spezis "nach mir die Sintflut"-mäßige Trails in die Gegend schaufeln, kann das ganz schnell "no ride" für alle heissen. Das wird dann sehr schnell sehr uncool. Es gibt Leute hier im Forum, die für ihre Bauwerke im Wald schon mal 100h gemeinnützige Arbeit ableisten durften (+ eigenhändiger Abriss der Strecke)...

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656357
oder
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635872
oder
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646045&highlight=rathsberg
oder
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlanger-downhill-biker-auf-abwegen-1.657241


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Oktober 2013)

Word


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. Oktober 2013)

Schön war es!

Hier noch ein bisschen Spam:

Wenn jemand mal eine ernstzunehmende Bremse erwerben möchte, die Shimano Zee (Modelljahr 2013) gibt es rabattiert als Auslaufmodell:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31980_ZEE-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-Modell-2013---Auslaufmodell-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=shimano%20zee%20bremse


Darüber hinaus:

Falls jemand Interesse an diesem Modellbau-club-trailwurm hat, der zweimal unsere Route gekreuzt hat, so möge er doch auf folgenden Link - mit Begeisterung - drücken:

http://www.fg-monster-driver.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reign11 (26. Oktober 2013)

Also ich dachte dass die Strecken im Reichswald in Ordnung sind und bis auf vereinzelte Roadgaps geduldet werden. Und dass man seinen Müll wieder mitnimmt ist eigentlich klar. 


Und was heißt stilllegen? Das Bäume in die Strecken geschmissen werden, oder das Rampen und dergleichen geplättet werden?


----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Also ich dachte dass die Strecken im Reichswald in Ordnung sind und bis auf vereinzelte Roadgaps geduldet werden. Und dass man seinen Müll wieder mitnimmt ist eigentlich klar.
> 
> 
> Und was heißt stilllegen? Das Bäume in die Strecken geschmissen werden, oder das Rampen und dergleichen geplättet werden?



Denken heißt nicht wissen.


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Also ich dachte dass die Strecken im Reichswald in Ordnung sind und bis auf vereinzelte Roadgaps geduldet werden. Und dass man seinen Müll wieder mitnimmt ist eigentlich klar.
> 
> 
> Und was heißt stilllegen? Das Bäume in die Strecken geschmissen werden, oder das Rampen und dergleichen geplättet werden?


Geduldet vielleicht. Wo die Schmerzgrenze der Forstverwaltung liegt, weiss allerdings niemand. Und wäre keine keine gute Idee, diese Grenze auszutesten...
Stillegen heisst alles platt machen, bis es wieder wie vorher aussieht.


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2013)

Huhu, war bei nem "arzt". Is nix genäht worden, die hauptwunde is trotzdem recht tief für meinen geschmack..


----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2013)

Du Narr!  Aber saustark, dass alles passt. 

Und noch einen Schwung Buildls von heut:


----------



## julian87 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sau stark die Bilder.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön!!!
Was ist denn das grüne HT für eins?


----------



## alex220 (26. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder  toller auslöserfinger

Bin heute auch auf meine Kosten gekommen , trotz dem scheiß Tag , danke an @HTWolfi


----------



## cockknock (26. Oktober 2013)

Fands auch klasse, trotz ohne cc!
Vielen Dank noma an alle.
Gute Besserung @rebirth !


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> a) Darf man doch nicht sagen, oder? Die Betreffenden wissens schon (In Nemberch)
> b) No Dig no Ride



die da? 






und wenn du schaufen willst, ich hätte da sowohl einen Pumptrack als auch nen Schwung Dirts die jeweils ein wenig Pflege bräuchten  Das ist genug für's nächste halbe Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2013)

Dachte, du wolltest uns heute auch beehren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2013)

joar, eigentlich schon, hatte dann aber eine spontane Tour zu zweit im Stadtwald


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder. Sieht nach einer guten Session aus.


----------



## M_C_N (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie immer super Fotos. Die doppelte Iso-Belichtung wirkt echt super!


----------



## microbat (26. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Huhu, war bei nem "arzt". Is nix genäht worden, die hauptwunde is trotzdem recht tief für meinen geschmack..


 

Besser dich du Zerstörer - was musste denn diesmal dran glauben?


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2013)

ein Schienbein hatt sich mit nem pedal angelegt


----------



## alex220 (27. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ein Schienbein hatt sich mit nem pedal angelegt



Und das Pedal hat verloren


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Oktober 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Was ist denn das grüne HT für eins?



Der Rahmen ist ein *on one 456ss* (ss = summer season), der Vorgänger vom 456 EVO, der wiederum der Vorgänger vom aktuellen 456 EVO 2 ist.
Sprich total veraltetes Material.  Fallen mir eigentlich nur noch zwei ein, die noch älteres »Gelumpe« fahren und zwar @lowfat und @SuShu. 

Ein SAUBER mal wieder für den @S P


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein *on one 456ss* (ss = summer season), der Vorgänger vom 456 EVO, der wiederum der Vorgänger vom aktuellen 456 EVO 2 ist.
> Sprich total veraltetes Material.  Fallen mir eigentlich nur noch zwei ein, die noch älteres »Gelumpe« fahren und zwar @lowfat und @SuShu.



So früh schon online? Der Zeitumstellung sei Dank, gell? 

Noch älter wird wohl meins sein, das 2000er Centi, aber das ist auch mehr CC-Geo.
Jetzt mit meinem neuen Norco Range bin ich auch eher aktuell. 

Das on-one 456 ist ja so Richtung Enduro bis Super-Enduro, wie fährt sich das so? Kann man das mit nem Fully Enduro vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

*HT*Wolfi fährt kein Fully 

Ich kenne beides und nein, ein HT wird nie ein Fully sein. Da kann der Stahlrahmen noch so flexen.


----------



## fusion4life (27. Oktober 2013)

was hat denn der @rebirth angestellt?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, schon klar, dass es nicht das Gleiche sein wird.
Aber bei nem guten Enduro-HT kommt (bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik) das Fahrverhalten doch schon recht nah an ein Fully - zumindest von der Fahrbarkeit der Spots (was so nem Rumpel-CC-HT wie meinem alten nicht behaupten würde  )


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> was hat denn der @rebirth angestellt?



siehe oben, 01:48


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Oktober 2013)

Anyone lust auf paar km? Fahr um 12:30 ab Stadtpark #NBG-Bamberg  am Kanal entlang.


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2013)

@Stressi25 wenn du weng gas gibst erwischst du noch bestes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reign11 (27. Oktober 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und wenn du schaufen willst, ich hätte da sowohl einen Pumptrack als auch nen Schwung Dirts die jeweils ein wenig Pflege bräuchten  Das ist genug für's nächste halbe Jahr



Welcher Pumptrack? Der unterhalb Tiergarten?


----------



## fusion4life (27. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ein Schienbein hatt sich mit nem pedal angelegt


der klassiker^^ und musst pausieren,oder net so wild?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Welcher Pumptrack? Der unterhalb Tiergarten?



Leichendorf.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

@_reo_
war gestern spontan am Geißkopf. Sieht die Freeride schon das ganze Jahr so aus?
Irgendwie konnte man die mal "flüssiger" fahren.


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Leichendorf.



da tät ein bikepark auch gut passen


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

PS: und damit meine ich nicht die Leute die ständig im Weg rumlagen


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Oktober 2013)

@rebirth ab 17 Uhr soll es Regnen, aber bis dahin sitz ich schon in Bamberg im Kaffee (-;  so auf gehts...


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_reo_
> war gestern spontan am Geißkopf. Sieht die Freeride schon das ganze Jahr so aus?
> Irgendwie konnte man die mal "flüssiger" fahren.



die hat mittlerweile ne Menge Steine verloren  Und ja, das ist schon länger so, auch der evil-eye hat diverse umgebaute Stellen, der you go first soll wieder offen sein nächstes Jahr. Sieht so aus, als wäre die Erkenntnis das halbwegs regelmäßig gepflegte Strecken die Besucherzahlen steigern auch mal dort angekommen


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

Das mit den Besuchern war schlimm....... als ich zum 3ten Mal hochgefahren bin (Schlange viel zu lang) hat wirklich einer gefragt ob das ein E-Bike ist............


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

wegen Streckenbau im Wald und so, evtl. wird's im Stadtwald bald was offizielles geben:





man hat da schon letzten Winter diverse Dinge gehört, aber schön zu sehen das das schon so weit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfhound92 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte am Freitag Zeit zum fahren. Bin aber schon länger nicht mehr gefahren und fang jetzt wieder an. 
Aber ihr fahrt eher Downhill?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten hier fahren kein Downhill


----------



## wolfhound92 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ok. Cool.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die meisten hier fahren kein Downhill



sondern stehen sich nur von einer Schlüsselstelle zur nächsten


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2013)

@wolfhound92 dienstag 1900 hättest du mehr glück


----------



## S P (27. Oktober 2013)

Vorausgesetzt, er hat eine ausreichend helle Lampe.


----------



## wolfhound92 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hm. Das wäre zwar schön, aber ich hab tatsächlich noch keine Radlampe hier...


----------



## julian87 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hat diese Woche evtl. jemand Früh mal Lust auf eine Runde? Ich habe Spätschicht.


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2013)

----------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2013)

wolfhound92 schrieb:


> Hm. Das wäre zwar schön, aber ich hab tatsächlich noch keine Radlampe hier...



die meisten leut da, sen aber über 30


----------



## wolfhound92 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Aber weiß nicht so genau, wo ich sonst Leute finde.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

Kein Fratzenbuch?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2013)

wolfhound92 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Aber weiß nicht so genau, wo ich sonst Leute finde.



im Erlanger Thread gibbs paar Studenten die auch vormittags fahren


----------



## alex220 (28. Oktober 2013)

Aber das Alter sollte und dürfte ja keine rolle spielen 
Sonst würden sie mich nicht mitnehmen da ich den altersdurchschnitt nach oben presse


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Aber das Alter sollte und dürfte ja keine rolle spielen
> Sonst würden sie mich nicht mitnehmen da ich den altersdurchschnitt nach oben presse



Ich denke, er meinte über 30 -> fest im Job und nicht Student oder Schüler, daher keine Möglichkeit vor !8°°/19°° zu fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfhound92 (28. Oktober 2013)

ich schau mich einfach noch ein bissl um. wird sich schon was ergeben. aber tagsüber wärs mir echt lieber zu fahren als im dunkeln.


----------



## rebirth (28. Oktober 2013)

So nen lämpchen is in 2 tagen von ebay nach dir. Oder derweilen mal hier gefragt ob du eine leihen kannst bis deine da ist 

*edit* wird schwer im winter mit tagsüber fahren..


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2013)

heute fährt keiner bzw. ist gefahren?

Grüßlas


----------



## rebirth (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie wärs mal mit was völlig neuem?! 
Was haltet ihr von stb? Und wie wärs wenn wir um 1900 starten?


----------



## microbat (29. Oktober 2013)

@_derwaaal_ *nö* 

@_rebirth_ *boa-ey rev´lutionäär*


----------



## S P (29. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit was völlig neuem?!
> Was haltet ihr von stb? Und wie wärs wenn wir um 1900 starten?



Check.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2013)

Top  scheint überschaubar zu werden


----------



## softlurch (29. Oktober 2013)

Wart's ab


----------



## S P (29. Oktober 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Wart's ab



Bezogen auf?


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Top  scheint überschaubar zu werden



Vielleicht weiß einfach keiner etwas mit "STB" anzufangen ;-)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Vorschlag war doch zu revolutionär ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meine Runde heute schon weg. Konnts mir nicht verkneifen nachdem der Postbote heute früh was ganz feines vorbeigebracht hatte:


----------



## microbat (29. Oktober 2013)

aber der Stadtwald ist doch nicht mit dem STB vergleichbar 
schickes Rad´l


----------



## Blennie (29. Oktober 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Runde heute schon weg. Konnts mir nicht verkneifen nachdem der Postbote heute früh was ganz feines vorbeigebracht hatte:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt !!!

Freu mich auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten


----------



## fusion4life (29. Oktober 2013)

und wie fährt sich der bock?geile farben auf jeden fall 
ps:da müssen wir des jahr ja nochmal nach osternohe


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2013)

Nee nee.. der chris fährt nur allein und sagt hier nix


----------



## microbat (30. Oktober 2013)

@MasterP1989 die 203er Avid G3 Bremsscheibe liegt in meinen Kofferraum...


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Um jetzt langfristig schon mal Bescheid zu sagen und der dreisten Lüge entgegenzukommen ich würde nie mitteilen wann ich fahre: Ich wollt morgen, also am Donnerstag noch im hellen am STB ein bisschen spielen. Nach der Arbeit von 15.00-15.30 bis man garnichts mehr sieht, was ja leider nicht mehr sooo lange dauert dann.

Noch weiter in die Zukunft geschaut: was passiert denn bei euch so am Freitag? Da soll ja mit etwas Glück nochmal halbwegs akzeptables Wetter sein.


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2013)

Es geschehen noch zeichen und wunder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuche morgen auch spätestens um 16:00 am Stb zu sein.


----------



## MasterP1989 (31. Oktober 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @MasterP1989 die 203er Avid G3 Bremsscheibe liegt in meinen Kofferraum...



Sehr schön  dann kaufe ich mir mal noch einen passenden Adapter für meine Gabel.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Oktober 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Noch weiter in die Zukunft geschaut: was passiert denn bei euch so am Freitag? Da soll ja mit etwas Glück nochmal halbwegs akzeptables Wetter sein.



Osti?


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. November 2013)

Vielleicht schau ich ab mittag mal vorbei.


----------



## SuShu (1. November 2013)

Da sich für die Fränkische wohl keiner mehr aufraffen kann, schaue ich am späten Vormittag mal am Steinbrüchlein vorbei.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. November 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Da sich für die Fränkische wohl keiner mehr aufraffen kann, schaue ich am späten Vormittag mal am Steinbrüchlein vorbei.



Wie wäre es mit 11:30?
Eventuell kleine Runde Richtung Schwarzachklamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit 11:30?
> Eventuell kleine Runde Richtung Schwarzachklamm


 
Gebucht


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. November 2013)

Schee wars.  Nahezu perfekter Untergrund heute in Osti.


----------



## SuShu (1. November 2013)

Am Stb auch. Danke an Wolfi für´s Guiden und die vielen Technik-Tipps.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2013)

@_HTWolfi_ Ti fehlt noch in der Sammlung oder?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/263008-on-one-ti-456-evo-titan-18-46cm-rahmen
Ich find den voll schön  
Einen Ti für den Preis in 27.5" und ich würde mein blaues gegen eintauschen.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. November 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_HTWolfi_ Ti fehlt noch in der Sammlung oder?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/263008-on-one-ti-456-evo-titan-18-46cm-rahmen
> Ich find den voll schön
> Einen Ti für den Preis in 27.5" und ich würde mein blaues gegen eintauschen.



Ja richtig, Titan fehlt noch.
Und ja, der Rahmen ist klasse und würde gut zu mir passen, aber ich kann mich (noch) beherrschen.
Für den Preis eines neuen Ti-Rahmens bekomm ich ja schon fast ein komplettes Fatty 

PS
Hunde und Spaziergänger gestern waren noch alle brav.


----------



## rehhofer (3. November 2013)

Wenn's heute Nachmittag nicht total regnet, fahre ich ab 14:00 Uhr eine langsame und entspannte Technorunde am Buck. Wer Lust und ca. eineinhalb Stunden Zeit hat,- Treffpunkt am Eingang zum Tiergarten.


----------



## katl22 (3. November 2013)

Hallöchen,
hab grad ein paar Einträge überflogen ...
Gibt's hier auch Biker, die nicht ganz so krasse Sachen fahren und vllt noch Anfänger sind?
Hab selbst erst im Juli diesen Jahres angefangen.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

ja, ich.


----------



## fusion4life (3. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ja, ich.


steven,erzähl kann scheiss!du bist anfänger und fährst net so krasse sachen


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. November 2013)

@_HTWolfi_

gell, du hast doch zugeschlagen, gibs zu, er ist weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (3. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ja, ich.



Wer's glaubt 

Aber ich, fahre erst seit ca. 3 Monaten


----------



## rebirth (4. November 2013)

Mach mer halt am dienstag ne anfängertour, dann seh mers schon  

P.s. jemand ein 54/56er RR daheim rumstehen?


----------



## microbat (4. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mach mer halt am dienstag ne anfängertour, dann seh mers schon
> 
> P.s. jemand ein 54/56er RR daheim rumstehen?


 
brauchst an Hometrainer


----------



## Milan0 (4. November 2013)

54er ist dir zu klein. Wofür brauchst denn sowas?


----------



## Reign11 (4. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> hab grad ein paar Einträge überflogen ...
> Gibt's hier auch Biker, die nicht ganz so krasse Sachen fahren und vllt noch Anfänger sind?
> Hab selbst erst im Juli diesen Jahres angefangen.



Mit was denn? CC, FR, DH, AM, RR?


----------



## katl22 (4. November 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Mit was denn? CC, FR, DH, AM, RR?



Sorry??? Was??? 
Ich hab ein Hardtail Cube LTD Race. ;-)
Wieso?


----------



## dertobel (4. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> hab grad ein paar Einträge überflogen ...
> Gibt's hier auch Biker, die nicht ganz so krasse Sachen fahren und vllt noch Anfänger sind?
> Hab selbst erst im Juli diesen Jahres angefangen.



Servus,
prinzipiell sind wir wohl ein recht heterogener Haufen, wo noobs genauso vertreten sind, wie Fortgeschrittene. Und die Kollegen hier nehmen wirklich auch Rücksicht auf so Fahrer, wie mich  .


----------



## katl22 (4. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Sorry??? Was???
> Ich hab ein Hardtail Cube LTD Race. ;-)
> Wieso?



Gut ... jetzt werd ich mich richtig plammieren...

RR=Rennrad
AM=All Mountain
DH=Downhill
FR=Freeride??
CC=CrossCountry

Will mir noch einen Crossrenner zulegen.


----------



## dertobel (4. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Gut ... jetzt werd ich mich richtig plammieren...
> 
> RR=Rennrad
> AM=All Mountain
> ...



Ich würde sagen, dass die Touren überwiegend AM - Charakter haben. CC - Runden gibt es auch immer mal wieder... Übergange zwischen den einzelnen Disziplinen sind jedoch fließend .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (4. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die Touren überwiegend AM - Charakter haben. CC - Runden gibt es auch immer mal wieder... Übergange zwischen den einzelnen Disziplinen sind jedoch fließend .



OK 
Fahr in letzter Zeit am Tiergarten Richtung Brunn. Und mittlerweile eher ab und an in Erlangen am Rathsberg und Erlangen Süd Richtung Kalchreuth.


----------



## rebirth (4. November 2013)

wie siehts denn morgen abend aus? traut sich jemand bei dem wetter vor die tür? Ich wär dabei... 
 @Milan0 zum fahren!?  Ich war mich heut ma weng umsehen. Ich brauch ein 56 oder 58er, je nach Hersteller.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie siehts denn morgen abend aus? traut sich jemand bei dem wetter vor die tür? Ich wär dabei...
> @Milan0 zum fahren!?  Ich war mich heut ma weng umsehen. Ich brauch ein 56 oder 58er, je nach Hersteller.




Über 29er lästern aber a RR kaafn wolln... tzzz


----------



## katl22 (4. November 2013)

Hey so schlimm ist RR net. Zum Kondition aufbauen is net schlecht. ;-)
Ich würd mir nur eher einen Crossrenner holen.


----------



## folienmaster (4. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Über 29er lästern aber a RR kaafn wolln... tzzz



Des sagt der Richtige! Hat sogar nen Traktor! 

Mein Neid sei mit Dir!  Aber so unter uns, ich hab auch eins. 

Wird gleich nuch der Roland mit an Stabler antreten!


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey so schlimm ist RR net. Zum Kondition aufbauen is net schlecht. ;-)
> Ich würd mir nur eher einen Crossrenner holen.




Des was ich scho, hab ja selber ans...


Stevie was scho wos ich man...




folienmaster schrieb:


> Des sagt der Richtige! Hat sogar nen Traktor!
> Jeder Braucht an Buldogg
> 
> Mein Neid sei mit Dir!  Aber so unter uns, ich hab auch eins.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. November 2013)

Heut abend keiner dabei??
Is das beste wetter diese woche


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heut abend keiner dabei??
> Is das beste wetter diese woche



Sorry aber bei Nacht fahren, is noch net so meins. Sonst jederzeit gerne. ;-)


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei Nacht fahren, is noch net so meins. Sonst jederzeit gerne. ;-)


 
Alles eine Frage der Er... äähh - Beleuchtung . Is halt scho recht früh finster um diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heut abend keiner dabei??
> Is das beste wetter diese woche


 
Ich bin dabei, sofern mich das Hamsterrad früh genug freigibt .


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Ach ja ... is bisschen unfair bei nacht und unbekanntem Gelände ;-). Wo wollt ihr fahren Steinbrüchlein? Und naja dann gibts da noch nen Punkt ...


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ach ja ... is bisschen unfair bei nacht und unbekanntem Gelände ;-). Wo wollt ihr fahren Steinbrüchlein? Und naja dann gibts da noch nen Punkt ...


 
Keine Bange! Wir lassen niemanden alleine im Wald stehen. Wie gesagt, hier nimmt man wirklich Rücksicht aufeinander .
... was für ein Punkt?


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. November 2013)

60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sind 10% zuviel^^ bei 50/50 würde ich noch überlegen...bin ja eigentlich ein Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## microbat (5. November 2013)

kann nich - hab ne Seuche


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> kann nich - hab ne Seuche


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## HTWolfi (5. November 2013)

Info:
Bei Planet X gibt es bis morgen früh* 15% auf Rahmen. 
Also, falls einer z. B. mit einem »on one« liebäugelt, jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt 

*ends at 9am sharp on Wednesday 6th November
USE WEBCODE *UKFR15*

 @topolino  _»Möge die Seuche von dir weichen«_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Info:
> Bei Planet X gibt es bis morgen früh* 15% auf Rahmen.
> Also, falls einer z. B. mit einem »on one« liebäugelt, jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt
> 
> ...



Müssen wir uns jetzt Sorgen machen?


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Ich glaube auch das es heute noch regnet. Mir wurden 80% prognostiziert...

Evtl LaBiPa?


----------



## softlurch (5. November 2013)

@HTWolfi: ... und, fängt der frühe Vogel einen fatten Wurm?


----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es heute noch regnet. Mir wurden 80% prognostiziert...



Zur Not wird es was im näheren Umfeld vom PP.


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Müsste ich trotzdem mit dem Bike durch den Regen heim...

Ich wäre für das Umfeld vom LaBiPa


----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

Dachte, du wärst mittlerweile "mobil"?


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Ah ja ... in der Dunkelheit fahren wollen. Aber wenn es regnet, dann kneifen. ;-P


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Ich nicht, nur die bessere Hälfte


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2013)

Also was nu, fahren oder nicht? 
Ab 2000 solls regnen 
  @katl22 und was is bei dir nun der punkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (5. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Müsste ich trotzdem mit dem Bike durch den Regen heim...


Wird die Kiste wenigstens wieder sauber :sly:


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Ne bessere Hälfte kommt ja nicht mit ...
Und kennen tu ich keinen von euch ...
Und dann noch im Dunkeln!!!


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2013)

Im dunkeln ist gut..   ...mtb fahren!

Brauchst ein licht? Kannst du haben!


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Ja genau ...
Und ich hab noch keine stirnlampe. Und wo ihr euch trefft bzw fahrt weiß ich auch noch net und ab wann?


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Also da kommt schon ne gewaltige Regenfront vom Westen her... 
Und spielen am PP im Dunkeln ist doch auch nichts


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2013)

In Tennenlohe ist noch prächtig Sonnenschein!
Allerdings mit nem leichten rötlichen Schleier am Horizont ... Wird's schon dunkel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ne bessere Hälfte kommt ja nicht mit ...
> Und kennen tu ich keinen von euch ...
> Und dann noch im Dunkeln!!!



Wir sind sozialisiert und wohlerzogen . 
 @S P und @softlurch:

1815 Stresemannplatz?


----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Wir sind sozialisiert und wohlerzogen .
> @S P und @softlurch:
> 
> 1815 Stresemannplatz?



Ich nicht, da ich noch mit dem Auto noch was aus dem Geschäft holen muss.


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Hey nix für ubgut, aber das mach mer a andermal. So we wenns klappt. Viel Spaß


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da ich noch mit dem Auto noch was aus dem Geschäft holen muss.



fährst aber schon mit, oder?


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey nix für ubgut, aber das mach mer a andermal. So we wenns klappt. Viel Spaß


----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> fährst aber schon mit, oder?



Ja. Treffen uns aber erst am PP. Rückwärts kann ich dich mit einladen.


----------



## lowfat (5. November 2013)

Guckst Du einfach Regenradar:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/
Schaut nach eine feuchten Ausfahrt aus...


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> So we wenns klappt.



Da ist schlechtes wetter...

*edit* okay überzeugt, ich bleib daheim..


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ja. Treffen uns aber erst am PP. Rückwärts kann ich dich mit einladen.



check!


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Da ist schlechtes wetter...
> 
> *edit* okay überzeugt, ich bleib daheim..


Da letztes WE schon schlecht war ... hoffe ich mal dieses auf besseres ... vllt hab ich ja Glück ;-).
Und wenn net dann gibts halt nasse Schuhe in denen man schwimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Ich bleibe auch daheim


----------



## katl22 (5. November 2013)

Lol :-D ... ich krieg mich nimmer ... lol


----------



## apnews098028868 (5. November 2013)

hallo,
die downhill strecke in nürnberg wurde ja leider platt gemacht. 
ich hab jetz ein bisschen schiss da wir auch eine so ähnliche strecke haben. bis jetz sieht man sie zwar noch nicht so aber denkt ihr da beschwert sich jemand?


----------



## ventizm (5. November 2013)

möglicherweise


----------



## Milan0 (5. November 2013)

Wer budelt und baut muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen...


----------



## microbat (5. November 2013)

apnews098028868 schrieb:


> hallo,
> die downhill strecke in nürnberg wurde ja leider platt gemacht.
> ich hab jetz ein bisschen schiss da wir auch eine so ähnliche strecke haben. bis jetz sieht man sie zwar noch nicht so aber denkt ihr da beschwert sich jemand?


 

Es geht weniger ums "beschweren".
Der Grundstück-Eigentümer oder Staats-Förster muss, um nicht haftbar gemacht zu werden, bei Kenntnisnahme entsprechender "Bauten" handeln. 
Wenn dann die Baumeister Nägel ins Kapital (Bäume) treiben, Bäume fällen, Löcher buddeln und Absperrungen (ehemals Zäune) zweck entfremden 
- am besten noch ihren Müll verteilen (Palletten / industriell verändertes Holz) 
- na dann freut sich der Verantwortliche und hat noch mehr "Spaß" (Obacht Ironie) dran den ganzen Schmodder zu plätten.

Solange der Kumpel vom Förster (Jäger) und sonstige Waldsch***er (Städter) nicht von den rollenden Städtern belästigt werden ist alles bestens.

Drei Meter Rampen und ein Meter tiefe Löcher fallen halt doch auf.
Ist hier halt nicht wie in Canada, wo man erst mal ne Stunde mit´n Pickup durch´n Wald gurkt, das Fichtenmoped 10 Meter trägt um am Trail rum zu zimmern...


----------



## julian87 (5. November 2013)

Wollte nur mal Intresse für Sonntag anmelden. Wenn da was zam geht bin ich dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2013)

Also in Mögeldorf ist immer noch kein Regen.
Vielleicht fahr ich nochmal die Yolo-Line  oder außenrum ... 

edit: jetzt um 21:45 regnet's endlich


----------



## dertobel (5. November 2013)

So, wieder dahoam! Wetter hat prima gehalten und spaßig war`s obendrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> So, wieder dahoam! Wetter hat prima gehalten und spaßig war`s obendrein.



War gut


----------



## softlurch (5. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> War gut


Was sonst


----------



## HTWolfi (6. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Müssen wir uns jetzt Sorgen machen?


Nein, leichte Sorgen bereitet mir eher das 





Aber ich vertrau mal auf den guten Service von Hope.



softlurch schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: ... und, fängt der frühe Vogel einen fatten Wurm?


Nö, bin ja bestens bestückt  radtechnisch zumindest.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Anderes die Chance genutzt


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> NÃ¶, bin ja bestens bestÃ¼ckt â radtechnisch zumindest.
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Anderes die Chance genutzt â¦


----------



## lowfat (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Aber ich vertrau mal auf den guten Service von Hope.


Hope is not a strategy


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?
Nachdem ich jetzt auch offiziell wieder Sport machen darf, bin ich schon ganz heiß drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nö, bin ja bestens bestückt  radtechnisch zumindest.
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Anderes die Chance genutzt



Ja, ich tausche den Rahmen meines Hornet jetzt gegen einen Evo 2 :-D

Braucht hier jemand nen 18" Hornet-Rahmen von 2012?^^

Es ist nur schade, dass On-One/Planet X keine fürs 18" Evo passenden Winkelsteuersätze mehr haben...bei works components bestellen oder so fahren ist jetzt die Frage?!?


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2013)

Am besten wäre, den evo mir zu verkaufen. Sofern es der raw ist.
 @HTWolfi wie hast du es geschafft keine riefen von der kassette in den freilauf zu fahren?
Mir ham se bei hope nen stahlfreilauf verbaut, ohne kosten..


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, leichte Sorgen bereitet mir eher das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



normalerweise brechen ja die Achsen in den Hope Evos, aber die Lager


----------



## AnAx (6. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Am besten wäre, den evo mir zu verkaufen. Sofern es der raw ist.



Klar Raw :-D Dauert aber leider bis Januar, bis der Rahmen wieder verfügbar ist...

Konntest du dich nicht zur Bestellung durchringen, solange es 15% gab?


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2013)

18er gibts/gabs net in raw...


----------



## HTWolfi (6. November 2013)

AnAx schrieb:


> Es ist nur schade, dass On-One/Planet X keine fürs 18" Evo passenden Winkelsteuersätze mehr haben...bei works components bestellen oder so fahren ist jetzt die Frage?!?



Kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Gabel an. Grundsätzlich bist ja an der Front schon mal 2° flacher als beim Hornet. Trotzdem ist der Sitzwinkel steiler. 
Bei einer 150er Gabel (LW = 65.7°) würde ich es so fahren, vor allem wenn schon ein normaler Steuersatz vorhanden sein sollte. Bei einem Neukauf könnt man natürlich auch zum works components greifen.



rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi wie hast du es geschafft keine riefen von der kassette in den freilauf zu fahren?



Bin halt ein Schwächling 



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> normalerweise brechen ja die Achsen in den Hope Evos, aber die Lager



Keine Ahnung was da los ist/war.
Ich dachte, Achsbrüche gibt es nur beim @Milan0 seiner FunWorks HR-Nabe.


----------



## AnAx (6. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> 18er gibts/gabs net in raw...



War gar nicht mehr bestellbar? Ich konnte n 18" in raw noch pre-ordern für Januar...




HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Gabel an. Grundsätzlich bist ja an der Front schon mal 2° flacher als beim Hornet. Trotzdem ist der Sitzwinkel steiler.
> Bei einer 150er Gabel (LW = 65.7°) würde ich es so fahren, vor allem wenn schon ein normaler Steuersatz vorhanden sein sollte. Bei einem Neukauf könnt man natürlich auch zum works components greifen.



Habe nen Syncros Edelstahl FR-Steuersatz, der müsste ja passen, oder? Wird halt oben und unten je 20mm ins steuerrohr gepresst... Hauptsache stabil 

Gabel kommt die 150er Sektor aus meinem Hornet rein, denke auch der LW passt dann schon


----------



## OldSchool (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, leichte Sorgen bereitet mir eher das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schei§e. 

Hattest du die Beilagscheibe zwischen Freilauf und Lager drinnen?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hattest du die Beilagscheibe zwischen Freilauf und Lager drinnen?



Ja.
Habe ich bei der Demontage auch wieder gefunden, garniert mit ganz vielen Kügelchen, Metallsplittern, Spänen, metallischen Abrieb _»an Sauce«_ Castrol LM Mehrzweckfett.


----------



## S P (6. November 2013)

Eindeutig zu viel Drehmoment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2013)

Ohne Riefen im Freilaufkörper? 

Ja Achsen brechen nur bei MEINEN Naben von FunWorks


----------



## S P (6. November 2013)

Der FLK ist doch noch gar nicht so alt. Gab es da nicht erst letztens Ersatz?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2013)

Wie wäre es morgen mit einer Tour, nachdem gestern bei mir nichts draus geworden ist?


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?
> Nachdem ich jetzt auch offiziell wieder Sport machen darf, bin ich schon ganz heiß drauf!



Will ja nicht ungeduldig erscheinen, aber wie sieht es nun heute mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2013)

Zuviel Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Sicht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was da los ist/war.
> Ich dachte, Achsbrüche gibt es nur beim @Milan0 seiner FunWorks HR-Nabe.



bei mir sah das so aus:





man sieht auch gut, das die neue Achse doch deutlich sinnvoller gebaut ist


----------



## wolfhound92 (6. November 2013)

julian87 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal Intresse für Sonntag anmelden. Wenn da was zam geht bin ich dabei.



find ich gut.


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zuviel Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Sicht...



hast wohl recht gehabt, aber Indoor-Sport war auch ok 
Bis morgen Abend dann (hoffentlich)


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Indoor-Sport war auch ok



Keine details bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2013)

Ich würde heute Abend eine Runde am STB drehen. Wer will mit?


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. November 2013)

Klingt gut, wann?


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2013)

Ich fahr heut in bbg. Muss mich langsam auf strasse einstellen


----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2013)

Hast schon ein RR gekauft? Zeigen, zeigen, zeigen ...

Heute abend so um 19 Uhr


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

Hey ... geht mich ja eigentlich nix an.
Aber wieso RR. Kauf dir halt nen Crossrennrad da kannst Feldwege und Straße fahren. ;-)


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2013)

werd freitag mittag so um 13.30uhr stb runde mitn wolfi fohren, wenns ned pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. November 2013)

@katl22 3 räder für den wald brauch ich nicht..  
 @Milan0 ne noch nix gekauft. Da ich net weiß ob das bockt will ich net so viel ausgeben... 
Leider "verstehen" das die händler nicht so ganz


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @katl22 3 räder für den wald brauch ich nicht..
> @Milan0 ne noch nix gekauft. Da ich net weiß ob das bockt will ich net so viel ausgeben...
> Leider "verstehen" das die händler nicht so ganz



Ach wieso denn net. :-D brauchst doch bestimmt noch a paar Fotos für dein Profil auf mtb-news


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

@Milan0 ne noch nix gekauft. Da ich net weiß ob das bockt will ich net so viel ausgeben... 
Leider "verstehen" das die händler nicht so ganz [/QUOTE]
Ich bin in meim letzten Urlaub auf Mallorca nur Rennrad gefahren. Ich finds nicht schlecht. Es is halt aber auch was anderes. Du sitzt nur im Sattel und bewegst dich mit dem Körper kaum. Auf Mallorca werde ich es auf jeden Fall wieder machen. 
Aber in Deutschland kann ich es mir net vorstellen. Liegt daran, dass wenn man Touren plant, eben darauf achten muss, dass man auf Asphalt bleibt. Und ich mir ehrlich gesagt darüber vorher kann Kopf machen möchte. Und ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen immer nur auf der Straße fahren zu wollen und nicht im Grünen. Und ich hasse die Bremsen. Mit dem Scheibenbremsen bin ich es gewohnt, dass ich sofort stehen kann wenn ich will. Mit den Felgenbremsen am Rennrad geht das net so schnell.
Das ist meine Erfahrung ... aber naja hab mit dem Radsport erst dieses Jahr angefangen ... also schätz ich mich noch nicht als Profi ein was die Beratung betrifft. Probier am Besten mal eins aus und fahr ein bisschen damit, dann merkst des schon.


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. November 2013)

Werde es heute nicht schaffen zum Stb zu kommen.


----------



## microbat (7. November 2013)

@rebirth
 RR dürfte wie LR sein... 


...gehetzt von Pkw & Lkw & gelegentlich vom Köter.
Ausgebremst  vom Straßenzustand / Ampel / Pkw & Lkw / Köter / "Erwachsene" / Kinder / Radfahrer / Skater / Müll Scherben Schei$e. 
Der Witterung fast immer voll ausgeliefert (Seitenwind garniert mit Regen in der Ebene bei 5°C ) 
und bei winterlichen Straßen gepökelt - mit Streuschlacke verseucht - die Reifen mit Splitt perforiert - usw. etc. pp...


MTB...
....einsames sanftes dahingleiten durch Wald und Flur 
...gelegentlich ein scheues Reh 
...gegrüßt vom tiefenentspannten Wanderer 
...im Schatten der Bäume vorm Wetter beschützt


----------



## ventizm (7. November 2013)

so philosophisch


----------



## dertobel (7. November 2013)

@katl22[/quote]
Ich bin in meim letzten Urlaub auf Mallorca nur Rennrad gefahren. Ich finds nicht schlecht. Es is halt aber auch was anderes. Du sitzt nur im Sattel und bewegst dich mit dem Körper kaum. Auf Mallorca werde ich es auf jeden Fall wieder machen. 
Aber in Deutschland kann ich es mir net vorstellen. Liegt daran, dass wenn man Touren plant, eben darauf achten muss, dass man auf Asphalt bleibt. Und ich mir ehrlich gesagt darüber vorher kann Kopf machen möchte. Und ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen immer nur auf der Straße fahren zu wollen und nicht im Grünen. Und ich hasse die Bremsen. Mit dem Scheibenbremsen bin ich es gewohnt, dass ich sofort stehen kann wenn ich will. Mit den Felgenbremsen am Rennrad geht das net so schnell.
Das ist meine Erfahrung ... aber naja hab mit dem Radsport erst dieses Jahr angefangen ... also schätz ich mich noch nicht als Profi ein was die Beratung betrifft. Probier am Besten mal eins aus und fahr ein bisschen damit, dann merkst des schon. [/quote]

Ich bin früher nur Rennrad gefahren; auch wenn man das jetzt nicht mehr merkt . 
Es ist was völlig anderes - hat aber auch seinen Reiz. Felgenbremsen erfordern eben noch mehr vorausschauendes fahren. 
Und auch hier gibt's schöne asphaltierte Nebenstraßen, die  wenig von Autos befahren werden.


----------



## dertobel (7. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @_rebirth_
> RR dürfte wie LR sein...
> 
> 
> ...



Zimperlich darf man natürlich nicht sein beim RR. Wind und Wetter können diese Jungs und Mädels nicht aufhalten: [ame="http://vimeo.com/65385422"]Rapha Continental: The Bryan Chapman on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

Ich bin früher nur Rennrad gefahren; auch wenn man das jetzt nicht mehr merkt . 
Es ist was völlig anderes - hat aber auch seinen Reiz. Felgenbremsen erfordern eben noch mehr vorausschauendes fahren. 
Und auch hier gibt's schöne asphaltierte Nebenstraßen, die  wenig von Autos befahren werden.[/QUOTE]

Soll des jetzt ne überredung zum RR fahren werden? 
Ka sorge, des versuchen meine kollegen scho die ganze zeit. Ich konnt mich jetzt zu nem crossrennrad durchringen und des wirds dieses jahr noch geben, insofern ich endlich eins find, was mir taugt.


----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2013)

Ich habe auch ein RR und ein Fixie im Keller stehen. Jedes Rad hat bei mir seine Darseinsberechtigung 

Schade das heute Abend nichts zusammengegangen ist...
Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (7. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Soll des jetzt ne überredung zum RR fahren werden?
> Ka sorge, des versuchen meine kollegen scho die ganze zeit. Ich konnt mich jetzt zu nem crossrennrad durchringen und des wirds dieses jahr noch geben, insofern ich endlich eins find, was mir taugt.



Keineswegs. Ich bin letztes Jahr zweimal auf meinem RR gesessen und heuer noch gar nicht... Also von Überreden kann nicht die Rede sein .
Jeder nach seinem gusto .


----------



## dertobel (7. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein RR und ein Fixie im Keller stehen. Jedes Rad hat bei mir seine Darseinsberechtigung



rischtisch!


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Ich bin letztes Jahr zweimal auf meinem RR gesessen und heuer noch gar nicht... Also von Überreden kann nicht die Rede sein .
> Jeder nach seinem gusto .



Hey war nur ein scherz.


----------



## dertobel (7. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey war nur ein scherz.



Weiß ich doch !

Übrigens: das Rad muss nicht zum Einsatzzweck passen :
http://youtu.be/W-rAv43UFnA


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Übrigens: das Rad muss nicht zum Einsatzzweck passen :
> http://youtu.be/W-rAv43UFnA



Autsch ... das arme Fahrrad.


----------



## Blennie (7. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @rebirth
> RR dürfte wie LR sein...
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der die Wahrheit spricht!!!


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> a paar Fotos für dein Profil auf mtb-news



Wie wärs wenn du, statt mir mal ein paar bilder reinknallst?


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch !
> 
> Übrigens: das Rad muss nicht zum Einsatzzweck passen :
> http://youtu.be/W-rAv43UFnA



Geil!!!


----------



## katl22 (7. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du, statt mir mal ein paar bilder reinknallst?



Na dann schau mal nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal nach!



Bist du der schmetterling?


----------



## lowfat (8. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch !
> 
> Übrigens: das Rad muss nicht zum Einsatzzweck passen :
> http://youtu.be/W-rAv43UFnA


Geniales Video  
Sag ich doch: es muss nicht immer das neueste Material sein!


----------



## katl22 (8. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bist du der schmetterling?



Jab. Bin ich. 
Ein Schmetterling auf nem Hardtail.


----------



## derwaaal (8. November 2013)

Und nächstes Mal am STB bringst Du den Erdbeerkuchn mit!


----------



## katl22 (8. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Und nächstes Mal am STB bringst Du den Erdbeerkuchn mit!



Tschuldige der hat sich aber seinen Weg schon lange durch den Magen ... gebahnt  

Und die Erdbeeren, die es jetzt gibt ... ne da is mir die Sahne, Kuchenboden, ... zu schade dafür.


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2013)

Ja diiir vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario1986 (8. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch !
> 
> Übrigens: das Rad muss nicht zum Einsatzzweck passen :
> http://youtu.be/W-rAv43UFnA



Hahahaha geiles Video! Was mann mit so einem schönen Damenrad doch alles machen kann


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. November 2013)

@rebirth

noch auf der Suche nach einem HT? 





zwar kein Baron aber bei der Breite und Volumen + wenig Druck


----------



## katl22 (8. November 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @rebirth
> 
> noch auf der Suche nach einem HT?
> 
> ...



Meins ist schöner. 

 @rebirth ich dacht du wollst ein RR.


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2013)

@katl22 ich will beides...


----------



## Dorsdn (9. November 2013)

.


----------



## M_C_N (9. November 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2013)

wollte nachmittags ne Runde Stadtwald oder Buck fahren.


----------



## Halabaloozah (10. November 2013)

Hey Leutz.
Wer ist öfters an der Veste unterwegs? Bin das seit diesem Jahr vermehrt am Start und würde auch gern a bisserl Streckenbau betreiben - von daher such ich die Biker die da eh immer wieder mal schustern. 
Gern auch PN

Good ride!


----------



## julian87 (10. November 2013)

Geht heut was zam?


----------



## Dorsdn (10. November 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Hey Leutz.
> Wer ist öfters an der Veste unterwegs? Bin das seit diesem Jahr vermehrt am Start und würde auch gern a bisserl Streckenbau betreiben - von daher such ich die Biker die da eh immer wieder mal schustern.
> Gern auch PN
> 
> Good ride!



 @Halabaloozah, 
ich habe folgende Unterstellung  für Dich:
wegen solchen Typen wie Dir hab ich mir mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen.

Damals in der Dämmerung unterwegs (noch nicht bewaffnet mit tausenden von Lumen),
bin ich in ein Loch gefahren, welches Streckenbauer fast auf dem Weg ausgehoben haben um die Erde für ihre Sprünge zu verwenden. 

Ich hoffe Du wirst von deinem Wunsch "Streckenbau" noch Abstand nehmen oder min. mehr darüber nachdenken wen Du wie gefährden könntest.
Daher folgende Bitte, fahr einfach nach Osternohe, dann gefährdest Du nur dich.

Und ja, ich bin öfter an der Alten Veste unterwegs und werde mir auch gerne Zeit für Deine "Tageswerke" nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (10. November 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> und würde auch gern a bisserl Streckenbau betreiben



Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es aktuell ein »Abkommen« zwischen den örtlichen Bikern und den »öffentlichen« Stellen.
»Pflege« der vorhandenen Spots wird geduldet, Neubauten NEIN. Bevor du selbstständig die Schaufel schwingst,
solltest du dich mal vor Ort mit den Locals austauschen.

Du musst wissen, dass das Biken an der alten Veste eine langjährige Geschichte hat. Zeitweise gab es ziemlich
stürmische Zeiten und mächtig Ärger 

Das Thema http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656357 bzw. den Artikel in der NN hast du gelesen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Hey Leutz.
> Wer ist öfters an der Veste unterwegs? Bin das seit diesem Jahr vermehrt am Start und würde auch gern a bisserl Streckenbau betreiben - von daher such ich die Biker die da eh immer wieder mal schustern.
> Gern auch PN
> 
> Good ride!



Was machste denn heute Nachmittag?


----------



## katl22 (10. November 2013)

Hey, sagt mal was für ne Stirnlampe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf was muss ich da achten?


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2013)

So ein ebay chinading reicht fürn anfang. Auf was merken musst du kaum. Nur versand aus D wär gut. 
STIRNlampe wird nix bringen, da du ja sicher mit helm fährst?!


----------



## Halabaloozah (10. November 2013)

Ich meine auch die vorhandenen Trails. Und sorry, aber n Loch in einen vorhandenen Weg zu graben is nicht meine intension. 

Ich seh ja dass da immer wieder was gemacht wird, treff aber leider nie die Bauherren an. Ich Würd halt gern etwas mitbasteln - auch an anderen Enden (nicht im Epizentrum) gibts ja viel Potenzial auf schon vorhandenen Trails...

Entschuldigt dass ich ohne Zitate schreib, geht bei der App scheins nicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2013)

Wenn du der Meinung bist, da unbedingt was bauen zu müssen, feel free und mach's einfach. Früher ist man einfach so in den Wald gegangen, heute muss man erstmal das Internet dazu befragen. Aber vergess nicht, ordentlich Fotos zu machen und die auf Facebook und hier zu posten, das jeder weiss, wer was gebaut hat.


----------



## Halabaloozah (10. November 2013)

Ok. 
Ich dachte hier gleichgesinnte zu finden - schließlich schimpft sich das Mountainbikeforum - aber wenn hier nur Schlaumeier die einem Profilneurosen unterstellen unterwegs sind, hoff ich eben einfach irgendwann zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort zu sein. Die Veste ist ja Gottlob vor meiner Haustüre. Werde da schon mal jemanden finden.

Oder ich setz mir ne Skimaske auf und grab inkognito...

Schöne Fahrt allerseits


----------



## S P (10. November 2013)

Eben... Mountainbike, und nicht Tiefbau Forum.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2013)

du wirst sicher Gleichgesinnte finden, gestern nachmittag erst waren zwei Leute an der Veste unterwegs mit Besen etc. und haben sich um ein paar Trails gekümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (10. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey, sagt mal was für ne Stirnlampe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf was muss ich da achten?



sowas hier reicht für'n Anfang: http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-O...-Akku-Ladegerät/dp/B00BJR2JAC/ref=pd_sim_sg_9
das non plus ultra: http://www.lupine2013.de/produkte/helmlampen


----------



## dertobel (10. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Eben... Mountainbike, und nicht Tiefbau Forum.


 Ich war ja mal in einem entsprechenden Unternehmen tätig... Da gehört Tiefbau noch zum Kerngeschäft.


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> du wirst sicher Gleichgesinnte finden, gestern nachmittag erst waren zwei Leute an der Veste unterwegs mit Besen etc. und haben sich um ein paar Trails gekümmert.


Hab heute mittag zwei kiddies in Kalchi motiviert, ihren frisch geschaufelten kicker ins flat (zutaten: eine Leiter von einem Hochsitz nebenan, ein Sandstein und jede Menge Sand...) wieder abzubauen. Die hatten sich gar keinen Kopf drum gemacht, daß ein Förster auch Schmerzgrenzen hat. Wir haben uns ganz vernünftig unterhalten. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß das da oben noch die nächsten 10 Jahre gutgeht, Solange gedenke ich nämlich noch mindestens zu fahren.


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2013)

Wann warst du denn in kalchi?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. November 2013)

@lowfat: gut wenn man die Erbauer von sowas noch trifft  War letzten Frühjahr das selbe im Stadtwald, da wurde eine 3 - 4m breite Spur vom Laub befreit. Drauf angesprochen, was das soll wurde einem gesagt das da ja angeblich Wurzeln drunter wären und das sonst zu gefährlich wäre


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. November 2013)

ja aktuell ist mal wieder der Bauwahn ausgebrochen......bzw. war.
Die Sommerferien müssen langweilig gewesen sein.
Allerdings trifft man auch auf Wanderer die das Ganze zwar nicht toll finden, aber durch die Aussage "besser als daheim Computerspiele spielen", versuchen dem Ganzen etwas positives abzugewinnen. 

PS: will meinen Workscomponents -1° Steuersatz endlich haben...... 
seit wann dauert das über eine Woche. 
Die Gabel ist umgebaut und wartet auf den Einbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn in kalchi?


so zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr. Bis mir der Regen zu stark wurde


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

@lowfat grad als es "interessant" wurde ham wir die tour gestartet...  

Bist du bei FB? Glaub da gibts ein paar schlammbilder  


@ rest: fährt morgen jemand? Ich würde ne entspannte "tour", mit umfahrung der ganz matschigen stellen, vorschlagen.  TG oder STB is mir pers. wurst.


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2013)

Ich will fahren, wo ist mir auch egal. CC Tour am TG?


----------



## derwaaal (11. November 2013)

TG bitte, aber STB zur Not geht auch


----------



## cockknock (11. November 2013)

Bin dabei wenns um TG und CC geht!
Wann und wo?


----------



## microbat (11. November 2013)

Tg 

STB dürfte noch etwas schlammiger sein 

und wie immer ab 19:00...


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

Mooooment!!!111einseinseins... was issn bei euch CC? So ohne alles nur kette rechts?


----------



## microbat (11. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mooooment!!!111einseinseins... was issn bei euch CC? So ohne alles nur kette rechts?


 
HÄ!

nehm mal an das übliche...
...im schlimmsten Fall: ...über 7 Brücken mußt du...
...ansonsten halt: stranger in the night


----------



## Halabaloozah (11. November 2013)

Geht's gerade um Dienstag right?


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

yes. 
 @topolino ok  ach.. ich bin ja eh dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nbg2013 (11. November 2013)

Hallo an alle mtb´ler, die häufiger am Buck unterwegs sind. Ich habe in letzter Zeit unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer älteren Dame bzw. mit ihrem Schäferhund gemacht. Die Frau ist sehr häufig unterwegs und reagiert äußerst unfreundlich auf mtb´ler, da man ihrer Meinung nach nirgendwo am Buck fahren darf. So weit so gut. Manchmal hat sie allerdings den Hund nicht angeleint aber mit Maulkorb. Im letzten halben Jahr ist er mir schon zweimal mehrere hundert Meter hinterher und hat mich verbellt und auch angesprungen. Äußerst unangenehm, zumal man nicht immer direkt den Maulkorb sieht und erst mal fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommt. Eine Entschuldigung oder ein schnelles Eingreifen der Dame ist nicht geschehen. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kennt jemand die Frau?


----------



## Reign11 (11. November 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich dachte hier gleichgesinnte zu finden - schließlich schimpft sich das Mountainbikeforum - aber wenn hier nur Schlaumeier die einem Profilneurosen unterstellen unterwegs sind, hoff ich eben einfach irgendwann zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort zu sein. Die Veste ist ja Gottlob vor meiner Haustüre. Werde da schon mal jemanden finden.
> 
> Oder ich setz mir ne Skimaske auf und grab inkognito...
> ...



Wirst du auch, aber nicht im Ü-60 Bereich, da herrscht selbst unter Mountainbikern keine Toleranz gegenüber dem Sport.
Damit will ich nich sagen, dass jetz jeder wild drauf losschaufeln soll... Aber so ne ZeroTolerance gabs zuletzt in New York


----------



## cockknock (11. November 2013)

Wo iss denn morgen Abend Treffpunkt?
Vorm Haupteingang? Stromtrasse ganz oben?


----------



## dertobel (11. November 2013)

nbg2013 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle mtb´ler, die häufiger am Buck unterwegs sind. Ich habe in letzter Zeit unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer älteren Dame bzw. mit ihrem Schäferhund gemacht. Die Frau ist sehr häufig unterwegs und reagiert äußerst unfreundlich auf mtb´ler, da man ihrer Meinung nach nirgendwo am Buck fahren darf. So weit so gut. Manchmal hat sie allerdings den Hund nicht angeleint aber mit Maulkorb. Im letzten halben Jahr ist er mir schon zweimal mehrere hundert Meter hinterher und hat mich verbellt und auch angesprungen. Äußerst unangenehm, zumal man nicht immer direkt den Maulkorb sieht und erst mal fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommt. Eine Entschuldigung oder ein schnelles Eingreifen der Dame ist nicht geschehen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kennt jemand die Frau?



Vielleicht sollte man die Dame ihrerseits darauf hinweisen, dass der Hund im Wald an die Leine gehört. Andernfalls kann es sein, dass der Jäger ihn erschießt - ja, der darf das.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, ....
Allerdings kann man relativ entspannt bleiben, solange er nen Maulkorb trägt...


----------



## Dampfsti (11. November 2013)

Pfefferspräy lässt grüßen

Hab schon mal so nem Mistköter eine Dosis verpasst, glaub net dass der nochmal nem Radler in die Waden beißen will...

Habs aber oftmals net Griffbereit oder net dabei wenns Sinnvoll wäre


----------



## katl22 (11. November 2013)

nbg2013 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle mtb´ler, die häufiger am Buck unterwegs sind. Ich habe in letzter Zeit unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer älteren Dame bzw. mit ihrem Schäferhund gemacht. Die Frau ist sehr häufig unterwegs und reagiert äußerst unfreundlich auf mtb´ler, da man ihrer Meinung nach nirgendwo am Buck fahren darf. So weit so gut. Manchmal hat sie allerdings den Hund nicht angeleint aber mit Maulkorb. Im letzten halben Jahr ist er mir schon zweimal mehrere hundert Meter hinterher und hat mich verbellt und auch angesprungen. Äußerst unangenehm, zumal man nicht immer direkt den Maulkorb sieht und erst mal fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommt. Eine Entschuldigung oder ein schnelles Eingreifen der Dame ist nicht geschehen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kennt jemand die Frau?



Kannst die liebe Dame mal fragen, ob sie weiß was passiert, wenn du dem Köter mit der Faust frontal auf die Schnauze haust.
Dann macht der nix mehr ... dann war das mal ein kläffender Köter.
...
Ok, das is jetzt echt mieß. Ich mag ja eigentlich Hunde, aber ein Hund ohne Erziehung ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## merino (11. November 2013)

In Bayern darf ein Hund ohne Leine im Wald laufen. Der Besitzer muss ihn nur unter Kontrolle haben. Was aber wohl nicht der Fall war oder evtl auch nicht beabsichtigt.   
Kenne die Frau übrigens auch und der Hund hat mich auch schon mal fast zu Fall gebracht. Kam völlig unvermittelt die Schneise hoch gelaufen. Zum Glück mit Maulkorb. Könnte kotzen bei solchen Leuten. Gruß m


----------



## dertobel (11. November 2013)

merino schrieb:


> In Bayern darf ein Hund ohne Leine im Wald laufen. Der Besitzer muss ihn nur unter Kontrolle haben. Was aber wohl nicht der Fall war oder evtl auch nicht beabsichtigt.
> Kenne die Frau übrigens auch und der Hund hat mich auch schon mal fast zu Fall gebracht. Kam völlig unvermittelt die Schneise hoch gelaufen. Zum Glück mit Maulkorb. Könnte kotzen bei solchen Leuten. Gruß m



Eben - von Kontrolle kann hier keine Rede sein.


----------



## dertobel (11. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Kannst die liebe Dame mal fragen, ob sie weiß was passiert, wenn du dem Köter mit der Faust frontal auf die Schnauze haust.
> Dann macht der nix mehr ... dann war das mal ein kläffender Köter.
> ...
> Ok, das is jetzt echt mieß. Ich mag ja eigentlich Hunde, aber ein Hund ohne Erziehung ist nicht in Ordnung.



Die Tiere können ja nix dafür, dass sie so geschubste Besitzer haben... Und je nach Hund ist es nicht ratsam, ihm auf die Schnauze hauen zu wollen... Da müsstest Du schon extrem schnell sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. November 2013)

Thema Wautzi am Buck: 

...und ich dachte schon, ich könnte mit dem Liegerad verkauf das Pfefferspray zu Hause lassen 

aber ein Grund mehr nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit unterwegs zu sein
- praktisch keine Hunde + Halter mehr unterwegs 

Ansonsten sei erwähnt, ich mag Hunde - auch im Rudel.
Hab das Wochenende erst wieder mit 5 Hunden (Format = Wölfe) verbracht
- aber die akzeptieren "alles" was zwei Beine hat als "Meister"...


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

@cockknock jo haupteingang
 @katl22 du kommst ja morgen, gell?


----------



## katl22 (11. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @cockknock jo haupteingang
> @katl22 du kommst ja morgen, gell?


Haupteingang Tiergarten oder STB?


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

Tg


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2013)

Welches Rad soll ich nehmen? CC oder AM?


----------



## katl22 (11. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tg



Mal schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit raus komm. Vllt schau ich dann kurz vorbei. Ich fahr aber nicht mit, hab keine Lust auf nen Knochenbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. November 2013)

So ein schmarn... 
 @Milan0 du bist mitm hornet schnell genug...


----------



## microbat (12. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit raus komm. Vllt schau ich dann kurz vorbei. Ich fahr aber nicht mit, hab keine Lust auf nen Knochenbruch.


 

Helm und Protektoren


----------



## derwaaal (12. November 2013)

und Licht


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. November 2013)

Hat hier jmd. Erfahrungen mit dem Pumptrack von den Zabotrails?
Würde gerne mal wissen ob sich die Anreise dafür lohnen würde.
Hat vllt jmd. n FOto?


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2013)

Von ER würd ich nicht nach N fahren nur um radfahren zu können, viel zu weit!
 @topolino http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270465-norco-range-killer-b-650b-27-5
Passt dir M?


----------



## microbat (12. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Von ER würd ich nicht nach N fahren nur um radfahren zu können, viel zu weit!
> @_topolino_ http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270465-norco-range-killer-b-650b-27-5
> Passt dir M?


 

Ja


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2013)

mal wieder ein Rad von Sven


----------



## nbg2013 (12. November 2013)

@all,
Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mich wohl mit Pfefferspray bewaffnen.
Gibt's dafür eigentlich schon ne Halterung, ähnlich wie für Trinkflaschen?


----------



## cockknock (12. November 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen wie ich mit Familie am schnellsten zu den Wildpferden im Tennenloher Forst komme?
Wo stelle ich am besten das Auto ab....

Danke schon mal!!


----------



## derwaaal (12. November 2013)

@topolino: suchst Du ein Norco Range? Ich dachte Du bist versorgt??
Dieses ist ja blau-schwarz, genau wie das Vorführrad eines bekannten Fahrradladens in Nbg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. November 2013)

cockknock schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand sagen wie ich mit Familie am schnellsten zu den Wildpferden im Tennenloher Forst komme?
> Wo stelle ich am besten das Auto ab....
> 
> Danke schon mal!!


 
http://www.wildpferde-tennenlohe.de/
und Beschilderung vor Ort folgen
oder in Google maps gucken...


----------



## microbat (12. November 2013)

Ja - ich bekomme ein Norco Range Carbon in M (Frame Kit und weitere Teile)
und nein - das Teil ist erst kommendes Frühjahr verfügbar.
Das Testrad (bzw. dem Jo sein Rad) der Fahrradkiste müßte schon weg sein.
Das Angebotene ist vermtl. das vom Sven.
Bis ich mein neues Spielzeug bekomme, amüsiere ich mich etwas mit ´nen Hardtail...


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Hat hier jmd. Erfahrungen mit dem Pumptrack von den Zabotrails?
> Würde gerne mal wissen ob sich die Anreise dafür lohnen würde.
> Hat vllt jmd. n FOto?



naja, mal ne Stunde oder 2 ist schon ganz nett, gibt ja auch noch die Dirts daneben. 
Oder schau nach Leichendorf zum Dirtpark dort, hab gehört der Pumptrack dort soll voll toll sein


----------



## Pi80 (12. November 2013)

hm...das mit den "öffnungzeiten" im leichendorf kapier ich net so ganz...am freitag und samstag nachmittag war das tor verschlossen...

evtl lags am regen?


----------



## dertobel (12. November 2013)

Habe diese Woche leider Bereitschaft . Wird also nix mit radeln im Wald... Hoffe, dass nächste Woche das Wetter passt. Wünsche dem Rest viel Spaß am Buck . Nehmt ein paar Leckerlis für den Hund mit...


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2013)

Pi80 schrieb:


> hm...das mit den "öffnungzeiten" im leichendorf kapier ich net so ganz...am freitag und samstag nachmittag war das tor verschlossen...



Jep, da wir die Strecke nicht alle Nase lang neu shapen wollen (und Jochen das auch nicht mit den Dirts vor hat) sperrt die Stadt Zirndorf bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter mit viel Regen zu. Webseite oder Facebook gibt's dafür leider nicht.


----------



## cockknock (12. November 2013)

@topolino Danke!


----------



## Pi80 (12. November 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Jep, da wir die Strecke nicht alle Nase lang neu shapen wollen (und Jochen das auch nicht mit den Dirts vor hat) sperrt die Stadt Zirndorf bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter mit viel Regen zu. Webseite oder Facebook gibt's dafür leider nicht.



Ahh...verstehe. Danke für die Aufklärung (auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, wer Jochen ist )
Hab erst gedacht es liegt daran, weil evtl was gebaut wird...


----------



## M_C_N (12. November 2013)

19 Uhr TG: check!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2013)

Hab's Rad dabei, sitz aber noch im Büro 
 @Pi80: der Park ist letztlich ein "Spielplatz" der Stadt Zirndorf, die Stadtgärtnerei kümmert sich um die Fläche an sich und wenn ein Mitarbeiter von denen selber Dirt fährt, ist das natürlich noch praktischer


----------



## cockknock (12. November 2013)

...komme 5-10 Min. spaeter...


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2013)

kein ding! Wir hatten ja nette gesellschaft beim "warten"


----------



## Milan0 (12. November 2013)

War ne schöne Runde. Das nächste Mal aber wieder STB


----------



## cockknock (12. November 2013)

Fands total geil! Hoffe auf einige CC-Touren am TG ueber den Winter!


----------



## Halabaloozah (12. November 2013)

Was heißt CC bei euch? Heißt das Hardtail-give-metal-to-the-pedal-no-surrender-no-retreat Nightrides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (12. November 2013)

Cross Country kann man sehr flexibel auslegen


----------



## Milan0 (12. November 2013)

Fahre einfach mal mit


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2013)

Ohne @katl22 fahr ich keinen meter mehr...


----------



## S P (12. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ohne @katl22 fahr ich keinen meter mehr...



Etz gib Ihr doch mal etwas Zeit. Sie kommt schon mal mit. Auch wenn Sie sich über meine Klickies lustig gemacht hat.


----------



## katl22 (12. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Etz gib Ihr doch mal etwas Zeit. Sie kommt schon mal mit. Auch wenn Sie sich über meine Klickies lustig gemacht hat.



Hey, das ist gemein. :-| hab mich nicht lustig gemacht. Fand es nur sehr gewagt, trails, nachts und klickies.


----------



## S P (12. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey, das ist gemein. :-| hab mich nicht lustig gemacht. Fand es nur sehr gewagt, trails, nachts und klickies.



Weißt schon wie ich's meine.  Licht besorgen, und mitfahren. Heute haben alle überlebt. Und es wurde keiner im tiefen, dunklen Wald zurück gelassen.


----------



## Halabaloozah (12. November 2013)

Ich werds auch versuchen wenn ich Zeit habe. Hoffe nur dass ich mit meinem Schwermetallesel hinterherkomm


----------



## Hozenplotz (12. November 2013)

nbg2013 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle mtb´ler, die häufiger am Buck unterwegs sind. Ich habe in letzter Zeit unangenehme Erfahrungen mit einer älteren Dame bzw. mit ihrem Schäferhund gemacht. Die Frau ist sehr häufig unterwegs und reagiert äußerst unfreundlich auf mtb´ler, da man ihrer Meinung nach nirgendwo am Buck fahren darf. So weit so gut. Manchmal hat sie allerdings den Hund nicht angeleint aber mit Maulkorb. Im letzten halben Jahr ist er mir schon zweimal mehrere hundert Meter hinterher und hat mich verbellt und auch angesprungen. Äußerst unangenehm, zumal man nicht immer direkt den Maulkorb sieht und erst mal fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommt. Eine Entschuldigung oder ein schnelles Eingreifen der Dame ist nicht geschehen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kennt jemand die Frau?



Hay, hatte vor ca. 1 Monat ne Begegnung mit der Dame bzw. viel mehr mit dem Hund. Was am besten hilft dem Hund fest ins Ohr zu beissen  das Hilft, der unterwirft sich! , vielleicht ma ausprobieren  In meinem Fall habe ich Varieante B gewählt und bin schnell vom Bike gesprungen und habe dieses mehr oder weniger zwischen Hund und Mir gestellt/geworfen. Alles cool. Die Frau ging unbeeindruckt weiter .... keine Ahnung was ihr problem ist. Jedenfalls der Hund kann nichts dafür.....das er eine Scheiss Erziehung geniest. Da ich selbst einen Hund hab, würde ich vom Pfefferspray abraten, da werden die Hunde auch ma schnell blind, was das ganze Thema Bike/Wald/Wanderer nur unnötig in Diskussion bringt. Da er einen Maulkorb trägt ist die Halterin ruck zuck im Recht..... Naja soviel dazu,falls ihr trotzalledem Angst um euch habt ..... Variante A


----------



## derwaaal (12. November 2013)

Es war sehr schön, gerne schleunigst wieder.

 @rebirth: dass Du Dich über die nette Gesellschaft nicht beklagen kannst, ist klar, hast ja auch geflirtet wie n Wilder!  Danke für das Licht nochmal.
 @Halabaloozah: geile Umschreibung ... 
 @katl22: war sehr entpannt, wenig rutschig, paar Pfützen, die waren aber in ebenen Brereichen - da ist selbst so n Anfänger wie mir mitgekommen.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> geflirtet wie n Wilder!



ich flirte nur mit schlüsselstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (12. November 2013)

Wie ich mir ganz genau vorstellen kann wie Stevie heute losging.
Aber nicht beim Fahren 

Diese Woche hab ich komplett Nachtschicht aber nächste Woche muss ich mal wieder mitkommen. Vielleicht sind meine neuen Chinaknaller da auch schon da.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2013)

ich hätt eine im angebot, falls nicht


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. November 2013)

Ich hab ja eine, aber die neuen sind BESSER. Und besser ist immer besser 
Und vor allem sinds dann zwei, bzw. drei wenn ich die alte noch auf den Kopf schnalle, aber das würde eh fast nicht lohnen.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2013)

Was hastn bestellt? Link?


----------



## dertobel (13. November 2013)

@ S P: 
Lass mich raten: Du warst auf Deinem Joghurtbecher unterwegs . Demzufolge wäre das Tempo für nen alten Mann, wie mich, ohnehin zu hoch gewesen


----------



## dertobel (13. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Und vor allem sinds dann zwei, bzw. drei wenn ich die alte noch auf den Kopf schnalle, aber das würde eh fast nicht lohnen.


 
So unterwegs, melden dann diverse Sternwarten eine Supernova in Mittelfranken


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Ist heute was geplant?
Ich wäre allerdings auf ne Leihlampe angewiesen, bis die Lieferung da ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ist heute was geplant?



bouldern, in der Halle, das geht auch ohne Helmlampe


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Aber vergiss den Klettergurt und Full-Face net!
Wo denn? CF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (13. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was hastn bestellt? Link?



http://wallbuys.com/Product/Yinding...e-LED-Bike-LightHeadlamp-Black-4x18650--10809


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber vergiss den Klettergurt und Full-Face net!
> Wo denn? CF?



bouldern, net seilklettern  Und http://boulderhalle-e4.de ist heute mal wieder dran.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2013)

@flachmaennchen wann bekommst du die ca.? Würde sie gern ma sehen bevor ich schmarrn kauf.


----------



## S P (13. November 2013)

Die sind alle viel zu spottig. Wirst keine mit Abstrahlwinkel >22° finden.


----------



## dertobel (13. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die sind alle viel zu spottig. Wirst keine mit Abstrahlwinkel >22° finden.


Jaja... wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen


----------



## HTWolfi (13. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die sind alle viel zu spottig. Wirst keine mit Abstrahlwinkel >22° finden.



Da ist ein Wackelkontakt in der Stromversorgungskette deutlich angenehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Da ist ein Wackelkontakt in der Stromversorgungskette deutlich angenehmer



 schon längst gefixt. RC 2s LiPo sei Dank!


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen wann bekommst du die ca.? Würde sie gern ma sehen bevor ich schmarrn kauf.



Sollte eigentlich die Tage irgendwann kommen. Ist gut 3 Wochen her, dass ich die Dinger bestellt hab.


----------



## Halabaloozah (13. November 2013)

hey zusammen,

geht am Freitag evtl was zusammen? Das Wetter aoll ja zumindest nicht nass werden...


----------



## Dampfsti (13. November 2013)

Die Yinding hab ich auch, ist netmal schlecht die kleine...
Vorallem isse wesentlich kleiner als die runden Chinadinger...
Macht wesentlich breitere Ausleuchtung und haut einiges mehr an Licht raus...

Wenn die Ausleuchtung net langt, gibts für 2,50 andere Linsen...

Letztens hatt ich nur den falschen Akku dabei... War leider net gscheit geladen und nach ner halben Stunde finster

Werd mir noch eine Bestellen und dann mit den LiPo´s betreiben die ich eh noch von den Rc Cars rumliegen hab...


----------



## S P (13. November 2013)

Mich würde mal die Stromaufnahme bei 100% interessieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass darin eine KSQ mit 2,8-3A arbeitet.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Stromaufnahme bei 100% interessieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass darin eine KSQ mit 2,8-3A arbeitet.




Mess ich schon mal, muss aber erst Stecker umbasteln


----------



## S P (13. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mess ich schon mal, muss aber erst Stecker umbasteln



 

Haben die Teile eigentlich auch einen integrierten Temperaturwächter? Kannst ja mal mitchecken.


----------



## lowfat (13. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Werd mir noch eine Bestellen und dann mit den LiPo´s betreiben die ich eh noch von den Rc Cars rumliegen hab...


Modellbauakkus sind oft eine günstige Alternative zu den Originalakkus. Meine Wilma hängt auch an einem LiPo-Modellbauakku.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. November 2013)

Hab gestern mal nen Laufzeittest mit Lüfter gemacht...

rund 2 Stunden Vollgas mit dem noch neuen Akku.

Falls der Akku dann auch noch die 4,4Ah bereitstellt die er angegeben hat, sollten also !!!ca.!!! 2-2,2A Stromaufnahme realistisch sein...
2,8 eher nicht

Schätze ich häng die an nen 5-6,5K mAh 2S Lipo und gut is...


----------



## S P (14. November 2013)

Kurz ins Datenblatt geschaut. 1750-1800 Lumen bei 2,1A müssten hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. November 2013)

Will mir nicht zufällig jemand ne anständige lampe basteln?


----------



## S P (14. November 2013)

So ein Zufall - habe mir gerade in Fernost eine Yinding bestellt, die ich umbauen werde.


----------



## microbat (14. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Will mir nicht zufällig jemand ne anständige lampe basteln?


 
 take that:

http://zabotrailsmain.blogspot.de/#!/2010/09/zabotrailslampe-die-axe-dose.html


----------



## S P (14. November 2013)

@topolino die Lampe hat doch längst ausgedient.


----------



## microbat (14. November 2013)

@S P   dann steck halt ne LED rein und sie ist wieder aktuell.


----------



## S P (14. November 2013)

die Wärmekapazität der Dose ist vermutlich unzureichend...


----------



## derwaaal (14. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> die Wärmekapazität der Dose ist vermutlich unzureichend...



darfst halt net stehnbleim


----------



## S P (14. November 2013)

Um solche Kommentare habe ich gewartet


----------



## microbat (14. November 2013)

dachte mir fällt dazu nix gscheits ein 
- aber auf dem Level sach ich:

*W A S S E R K Ü H L U N G *

also bei Regen benutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (14. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Will mir nicht zufällig jemand ne anständige lampe basteln?


 
Ich überlege grad, ob ich nicht mal wieder den Bastelwastl mach... das kann aber dauern


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. November 2013)

Es ist fast wie Weihnachten 





Kaputten 2013er weggeschickt, funktionierenden 2014er bekommen.

 Sport Import


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2013)

Ich biete 2 neue reverbs dank SI 
 @dertobel das tät ich auch gern. Leider kann ich mit schraubenschlüsseln besser umgehen als mit lötkolben... :/


----------



## Pi80 (14. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Es ist fast wie Weihnachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice  

P. S. Ich glaub wir haben uns am Sa an der Veste getroffen, richtig? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. November 2013)

Pi80 schrieb:


> P. S. Ich glaub wir haben uns am Sa an der Veste getroffen, richtig?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



So war es


----------



## microbat (14. November 2013)

Evtl. hat ja jemand Bock auf "ultimate Shop fighting" 
mit einstündiger Erholungsphase beim anstehen an der Kasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (14. November 2013)

Guten Morgen. Hätt ich euch am Dienstag scho sagen können. Habs dummerweise vergessen. Hab sogar Gutscheine dabei gehabt. ;-)


----------



## microbat (14. November 2013)

Bildle oben ausdrucken = Gutschein


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2013)

Geht jemand morgen zum stadler? Bin am überlegen ob ichs mir antuen soll.

Vielleicht haben se billige 29er...


----------



## Pi80 (15. November 2013)

Werd evtl. mal hinschauen. Wird aber spontan um 12 entschieden.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## katl22 (15. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht jemand morgen zum stadler? Bin am überlegen ob ichs mir antuen soll.
> 
> Vielleicht haben se billige 29er...


Ich werde nach der Arbeit hinschauen.


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2013)

Evtl schaue ich heute auch kurz vorbei. Auf Shimanoteile gilt dieser Rabatt aber nicht


----------



## Tom:-) (15. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Evtl schaue ich heute auch kurz vorbei. Auf Shimanoteile gilt dieser Rabatt aber nicht



für chuck norris schon, der bekommt auch 20% auf tiernahrung.


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2013)

und auch für alles das ein Kabel hat! 

Mal ne blöde Frage: wie ist das denn gemeint? Da steht ja Personalverkauf, ist das eigentlich nur für Angestellte? Aber dann bräuchten die ja nicht so nen Zettel ... Hmm


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2013)

Gilt für jeden. Die letzten Jahre hast dafür nicht mal den Zettel zeigen müssen


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2013)

@katl22 wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (15. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @katl22 wann?



Wird vermutlich so 15 uhr werden.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. November 2013)

So zeitig schafft der Stevie es doch nicht


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2013)

Aber ich


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2013)

Bis gleich! 

*edit* ich erkenn euch eh net in zivil


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2013)

fährt morgen aner stb oder kalchi, so um 1100uhr, martina u ich würden mitfohren


----------



## katl22 (15. November 2013)

So wie siehts jetzt aus. Einer da oder net?


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> So wie siehts jetzt aus. Einer da oder net?



Sprichst Du jetzt von Stadler und Biken?


----------



## Halabaloozah (15. November 2013)

petermetz: Kalchi trailen? Wär dabei


----------



## katl22 (15. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sprichst Du jetzt von Stadler und Biken?



Ich bin noch im stadler will aber etz gehen. Bin bei der radkleidung. Schwarze jacke braune brille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2013)

Ich stehe grad an der Kasse... 

Morgen bin ich evtl dabei, muss ich noch mit der besseren Hälfte besprechen 
Würde dann aber STB fahren


----------



## dertobel (15. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch im stadler will aber etz gehen. Bin bei der radkleidung. Schwarze jacke braune brille


 
Bin noch im Büro und würde auch gern jetzt gehen   - darf aber noch nicht


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2013)

Wo bist denn jetzt?


----------



## fusion4life (15. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> fährt morgen aner stb oder kalchi, so um 1100uhr, martina u ich würden mitfohren


kalchi hätt ich auch bock morgen.geht da etz was zam?


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Bin noch im Büro und würde auch gern jetzt gehen   - darf aber noch nicht



Ich Wollte schon heut früh gehen, als noch die Sonne schien ...


----------



## dertobel (15. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich Wollte schon heut früh gehen, als noch die Sonne schien ...


 
Mein Trostpflaster: ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub 

*edit* etzala is Feieromnd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (15. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo bist denn jetzt?



Meinst du mich? Ich bin nicht mehr beim stadler.


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2013)

martina u ich werden mal um 1100uhr kalchi fohren, hoffe es  kommt noch jemand mit der die schönene stelln kennt


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden mal um 1100uhr kalchi fohren, hoffe es  kommt noch jemand mit der die schönene stelln kennt



Kalchi war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, dann werd ich halt auch mal um 11:00 am Parkplatz Turmberg vorbeischaun


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kalchi war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, dann werd ich halt auch mal um 11:00 am Parkplatz Turmberg vorbeischaun


----------



## Dampfsti (15. November 2013)

Hmm, mal schaua ich vll aa...

Sag Moing früh bescheid...

Treffpunkt hier??
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Turmb...mberg&t=h&hnear=Turmberg,+91058+Erlangen&z=15


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2013)

wie sieht's mit Alternativen zu Kalchreuth aus? Buck/STB?


----------



## wolfhound92 (15. November 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie sieht's mit Alternativen zu Kalchreuth aus? Buck/STB?



Beim Buck wär ich dabei. Wann passts denn?


----------



## microbat (15. November 2013)

Morgen hab ich um 11 nen Termin und fahr dann deutlich später von oben nach unten.... 
evtl. treffen wir uns ja in der Pampa.


----------



## suoixon (15. November 2013)

würd gern, aber meine Gabel is bei Sportsnut


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2013)

wolfhound92 schrieb:


> Beim Buck wär ich dabei. Wann passts denn?



nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät wäre praktisch  13Uhr Löwensaal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfhound92 (15. November 2013)

Ja, 13uhr klingt gut. Der Löwensaal ist sozusagen auf der anderen Seite vom TG, die Schmausenbuck Straße einfach entlang?


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

Ich würde mit nach Kalci, wenn mich jemand aus Nürnberg einpacken könnte..


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Treffpunkt hier??
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Turmb...mberg&t=h&hnear=Turmberg,+91058+Erlangen&z=15



ja



Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich würde mit nach Kalci, wenn mich jemand aus Nürnberg einpacken könnte..



Hab leider keinen Gepäckträger am Rad und mit dem Auto ist mir die Strecke zu kurz.


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

@HTWolfi: Wann strampelst du denn in Nürnberg los?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Wann strampelst du denn in Nürnberg los?



Fahre von mir zuhause (STB ) gegen 9:45 weg.
Werde am Marienberg/Flughafen vorbeifahren.
Falls du mit willst, könnten wir uns eventuell da treffen.
https://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=4...06622,0.010911&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=17&t=m&z=17
Schätze so 10:20-10:25 komm ich da vorbei.
Licht hab ich vorsichtshalber mal eingepackt


----------



## Dampfsti (16. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ja




Na dann bis denn dann


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

Bin für Kalchi raus. Wird mir zu knapp... Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## derwaaal (16. November 2013)

Ihr seids echt gemein! 
Scheiß Umzug!!


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

@Milan0: Wie schaut's bei dir aus mit STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

Stb können wir machen. 11 schaffe ich aber nicht. 12:30?


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

Passt. Welche Runde möchtest du denn fahren?


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

Standard je nach Zeit und Lust evtl Schwarzachklamm mitnehmen...


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

Also, 12:30 an der Ecke.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

12:30 am Parkplatz. Ist 12 in der Südstadt


----------



## Höfbert (16. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 12:30 am Parkplatz. Ist 12 in der Südstadt



Aaaaah! Gerade gesehen. Ich schick mich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

geht klar. kurz nach beim Metzger reicht auch locker. Über den Kanal geht es schneller


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2013)

war schöne tour heut, danke an wolfi u topo fürs guidn, und schön wars , das wieder mal a madel (ausser martina) dabei war, die auch noch gut gfahren ist


----------



## softlurch (16. November 2013)

Ebenso im stb: schön war's. Vor allem mit Bike  und Bikchen


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2013)

Irgendwas stimmt nicht auf dem bild...


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

Jo so ein Fatty ist schon geil! Löst den Haben - will Effekt aus... 
Schulter ist ziemlich rot und tut doch gut weh. Mal schauen wie das morgen wird...


----------



## softlurch (16. November 2013)

Machst retterspitz drauf. Dann is morgen wieder heile. Hat die Medizin danach nicht geholfen?


----------



## OldSchool (16. November 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Hat die Medizin danach nicht geholfen?



Wahrscheinlich war der Alkoholgehalt zu hoch, jetzt ist alles gereizt und rot.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war schöne tour heut, und schön wars , das wieder mal a madel (ausser martina) dabei war, die auch noch gut gfahren ist



kann ich auch so sagen 


wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war schöne tour heut, danke an wolfi u topo fürs guidn, und schön wars , das wieder mal a madel (ausser martina) dabei war, die auch noch gut gfahren ist



x2


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen wann bekommst du die ca.? Würde sie gern ma sehen bevor ich schmarrn kauf.



Liegen seit Freitag beim Zoll. Am Montag hol ich sie ab.
Wie schauts dann aus so? Dienstag solls ja kack Wetter werden da müsste man fast am Montag was starten.

Wie war denn heut STB und Kalchi vom Matsch her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie war denn heut STB und Kalchi vom Matsch her?




Kalchi hats im Vergleich zur Fränkischen heut praktisch gestaubt


----------



## julian87 (16. November 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## softlurch (16. November 2013)

Matschig wars scho a weng. Hab ich aber kaum gemerkt


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

STB ging echt gut zu fahren. Paar schlammige Stellen aber sonst top.


----------



## lowfat (16. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kalchi war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, dann werd ich halt auch mal um 11:00 am Parkplatz Turmberg vorbeischaun â¦


schade, ich konnte heute nachmittag nicht. ich weiss nicht was ihr gefahren seid, aber in kalchi hÃ¤tte ich euch evtl. noch ein paar nette sachen zeigen kÃ¶nnen...
werd wohl morgen mal kalchi fahren


----------



## dertobel (16. November 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Matschig wars scho a weng. Hab ich aber kaum gemerkt



Wundert mich nicht, bei dem Monster - Bike .


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. November 2013)

schwimmt das Teil eigentlich, mit den beiden riesigen Auftriebskörpern?


----------



## dertobel (16. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schulter ist ziemlich rot und tut doch gut weh. Mal schauen wie das morgen wird...



Geerdet?


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2013)

Jo abgeflogen und mit der Schulter gegen nen Baum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> schade, ich konnte heute nachmittag nicht. ich weiss nicht was ihr gefahren seid, aber in kalchi hätte ich euch evtl. noch ein paar nette sachen zeigen können...
> werd wohl morgen mal kalchi fahren



Morgen, wann willst du fahren. Bin nicht ganz fit und deshalb gestern auch nicht mit gefahren. Ich will aber heute eine kleine Runde fahren und ein paar Schluesselstellen besuchen.


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Morgen, wann willst du fahren. Bin nicht ganz fit und deshalb gestern auch nicht mit gefahren. Ich will aber heute eine kleine Runde fahren und ein paar Schluesselstellen besuchen.



und dich anstecken


----------



## lowfat (17. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Morgen, wann willst du fahren. Bin nicht ganz fit und deshalb gestern auch nicht mit gefahren. Ich will aber heute eine kleine Runde fahren und ein paar Schluesselstellen besuchen.


ich bin heute gegen mittag oben. werd so um 12 daheim losfahren. dann wird an der felsenabfahrt wieder rushhour sein


----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich bin heute gegen mittag oben. werd so um 12 daheim losfahren. dann wird an der felsenabfahrt wieder rushhour sein



Also ca. 12.30-13.00 Uhr?


----------



## OldSchool (17. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> und dich anstecken



Ich fahre dann hinter ihm und er muss dann nicht in meiner Bakterienschleppe fahren.


----------



## microbat (17. November 2013)

ich mach da bald ´nen Glühweinstand hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Also ca. 12.30-13.00 Uhr?


passt
 @topolino
Bratwürste wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Halabaloozah (17. November 2013)

Wann ist nächste Woche wieder Nightridetime?

gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen


----------



## dertobel (17. November 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Wann ist nächste Woche wieder Nightridetime?
> 
> gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen



Wettertechnisch bietet sich wohl morgen abend an...


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2013)

Ich bin erstmal raus...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. November 2013)

@rebirth
lad mal die Filmschnipsel und Bilder von gestern hoch


----------



## katl22 (17. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ich mach da bald ´nen Glühweinstand hin



Darf ich den Glühwein dafür machen? 
Danach braucht aber keiner mehr Auto fahren.


----------



## rebirth (17. November 2013)

@Milan0 mach keinen scheiß! Wer soll denn den vorturner spielen??  

Schulter kaputt gemacht? 
 @Dampfsti tausche filmschnippsel gegen beamshot


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2013)

Den Vorturner spielt immer noch der Wolfi 

Denke ist nur geprellt, werde morgen aber mal zum Arzt gehen um es nachschauen zu lassen.


----------



## rebirth (17. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Den Vorturner spielt immer noch der Wolfi
> 
> Denke ist nur geprellt, werde morgen aber mal zum Arzt gehen um es nachschauen zu lassen.



Der Wolfi turnt doch nur am Tag  

Geprellt is auch kakka... 

@ rest: Wer wäre denn morgen dabei? Dienstag soll ja ab Nachmittag drecks wetter werden...


----------



## microbat (17. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Glühwein dafür machen?
> Danach braucht aber keiner mehr Auto fahren.


 
da braucht´s bei mir net viel 


...ansonsten hab´ ich mir gestern den rechten Daumen auf-ge-cuttet 
...fast alles mit links schalten ist ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (17. November 2013)

Morgen - fahre ich.
TretMühle liegt schon in´ner Karre.
Hatte (für mich) ´ne Runde ab TurmbergParkplatz geplant
- kann aber auch woanders hin...


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. November 2013)

Wenn dann bin ich am STB bzw. vom STB aus unterwegs wenns dazu kommen sollte, dass eine Runde gerfahren wird. Ein bisschen Spielen wollte ich erstaml zumindest schon.


----------



## dertobel (17. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Glühwein dafür machen?
> Danach braucht aber keiner mehr Auto fahren.



Wir fahren ja auch nur Rad und nicht Auto


----------



## dertobel (17. November 2013)

Werde morgen auf jeden Fall fahren... mir ist eigentlich wurscht, wo.
Wobei, in Tennenlohe war ich schon länger nicht mehr...


----------



## rebirth (17. November 2013)

In Kalchi war ich nun 2 tage hintereinander..  

@ Sven+Wolfi+Peter: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32697
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32698/fhd

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32694
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32695
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32696

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32693

am Besten in SD anschauen... Scheiß konvertierung hier...


----------



## gandi85 (18. November 2013)

hättest ruhig mal bescheid geben können...


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2013)

Wärst du gerne der 17. gewesen?


----------



## gandi85 (18. November 2013)

Oha, nein danke. Da war mir meine einsame runde dann doch lieber


----------



## Halabaloozah (18. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn dann bin ich am STB bzw. vom STB aus unterwegs wenns dazu kommen sollte, dass eine Runde gerfahren wird. Ein bisschen Spielen wollte ich erstaml zumindest schon.



Ab wann bist du da? 

gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (18. November 2013)

Ich fahr heute Mittag ne Runde. So gegen 14 Uhr TG oder STB.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde wegen der schlechten Wetterprognose auch heute fahren.
Wo, ist mir eigentlich egal.
Wann wollt Ihr denn?


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2013)

wenn dann 1900 stb. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wenn dann 1900 stb. Wer ist dabei?


 
 
hoffentlich ist dort nicht wieder so schmoddrig...

Warst du gestern mit 16 anderen nochmal ab Turmberg unterwegs?


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. November 2013)

Ich schau vorher mal ein bisschen rum und je nachdem ob Lust oder nicht fahr ich dann 19.00 mit.


----------



## dertobel (18. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wenn dann 1900 stb. Wer ist dabei?



Ich fahr mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

na dann sind wir ja schon (fast) zu viert


----------



## katl22 (18. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> na dann sind wir ja schon (fast) zu viert



Vllt zu fünft. ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

@rebirth: Kannst Du mir wieder n Lämpchen mitbringen?
Ab dem zweiten Mal gibt's Leihgebühr 
Ich hoffe, beim nächsten Mal ist meine dann "schon" da.

Danke im voraus


----------



## lowfat (18. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> In Kalchi war ich nun 2 tage hintereinander..
> 
> @ Sven+Wolfi+Peter:
> 
> ...


----------



## dertobel (18. November 2013)

@S P und @_softlurch_:

fahrt ihr mit? Dann könnten wir uns am Stresi treffen... ansonsten fahr ich gleich zum STB


----------



## softlurch (18. November 2013)

19 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Wenn überhaupt, dann komme ich mit Auto angereist. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann im Wald ...


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2013)

@flachmaennchen du musst kommen. Erstens wars deine idee, zweitens muss ich die lampe anguggn und drittens weil halt...

  @derwaaal das kann ich dir erst sagen wenn katl zu oder absagt. 

  @topolino jo mit den "mtb-weibern"


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. November 2013)

Ich bin schon da auf jeden Fall zum Lampe zeigen und rumturnen bzw. Lampe beim Turnen ausprobieren. Nur ob ich die Runde dann mitfahre entscheide ich spontan 

Lampe hab ich auch noch über, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie voll der Akku noch ist. Kann grad leider nicht mehr alle 3 Akkus laden weil zu den neuen Lampen nur "Ladegeräte" -wenn man es überhaupt so nennen darf - mit US Stecker dabei waren.
Wenn Frauen da sind erhöht das die Chancen auf Mitfahrt übrigens enorm.


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

@flachmaennchen: wenn Du da ne Lampe über hast, würde ich mir die gerne ausborgen (falls katl die von rebirth verwendet).
Dabei würde ich natürlich den Damen den Vortritt lassen ...


----------



## Blennie (18. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> In Kalchi war ich nun 2 tage hintereinander..
> 
> @ Sven+Wolfi+Peter:
> 
> ...


Beeindruckend sind die Videos auf jeden Fall! 
Also es war bestimmt anspruchsvoller am Samstag für dich aber sicherlich lustiger am Sonntag!!!??!!?? Hab ich recht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

sach etz nix falsches


----------



## Blennie (18. November 2013)

@topolino jo mit den "mtb-weibern" [/QUOTE]

Das waren viel zu viele... das müssen wir das nächste mal a bisserl reglementieren! 

Aber lustich wars scho!


----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

Gruppengröße
pegelt sich von selbst ein
und die Gruppe teilen ist doof
und jemanden stehen lassen ist extra doof


----------



## Blennie (18. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> sach etz nix falsches


Da brauchst bei ihm koa Angst hom, der waas, wos si ghert
!!!


----------



## Blennie (18. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Gruppengröße
> pegelt sich von selbst ein
> und die Gruppe teilen ist doof
> und jemanden stehen lassen ist extra doof



ok, danke für den Hinweis, wir haben grad enormen Zulauf, ob das wohl an der Glühweinhütte im Anschluss daran liegt???


----------



## katl22 (18. November 2013)

@rebirth und @derwaaal sorry soll heut wohl nicht sein. Da habt ihr Männer es echt gut. Aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei. ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

Wo ist denn dann genau der Treffpunkt?
Am Parkplatz von der Wirtschaft?
Sorry, ich war noch nie am STB.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. November 2013)

Brauchst nicht hinter bis zur Wirtschaft fahren. Vorn auf dem geteerten Parkplatz reicht auch schon


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

Ok, dann hoffe ich, dass ich Euch finde im Dunkeln 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

Wo wir sind ists hell


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2013)

WIR sind Deu... äh hell!


----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

Lichtgestalten der Nacht


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2013)

Ich steh im stau.... :/


----------



## katl22 (18. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Lichtgestalten der Nacht



Wahhh ... jetzt hab ich aber angst!


----------



## katl22 (18. November 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Fahren! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (18. November 2013)

War ja klar es stand niemand mit Glühwein am Ziel.

Dafür hat was anderes geglüht in dem Auto mit den beschlagenen Scheiben


----------



## microbat (18. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Wahhh ... jetzt hab ich aber angst!


 
des-glaub-i.net


----------



## katl22 (18. November 2013)

@flachmaennchen hast wohl gedacht, ich steh im ziel und warte bis ihr alle kommt und schenk dann Glühwein aus? ...
Wovon träumst du nachts???
... NEIN BITTE! Ich wills nicht wissen.

 @topolino ja hab ich. :-O


----------



## microbat (19. November 2013)

@katl22 trau dich


----------



## katl22 (19. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @katl22 trau dich



Was soll ich mich trauen? Biken bei nacht? Wär gestern der dritte Tag gewesen.


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

Die Heimfahrt war echt kalt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber schee wors.


----------



## microbat (19. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Was soll ich mich trauen? Biken bei nacht? Wär gestern der dritte Tag gewesen.


 
Ja - genau das, dachte schon du "magst" das nicht...


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Ja - genau das, dachte schon du "magst" das nicht...



ich glaube, dass ist nicht der Punkt... sondern, mit so ner Horde Knalltüten wie uns bei Dunkelheit durch unbekanntes Terrain zu irren...


----------



## katl22 (19. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass ist nicht der Punkt... sondern, mit so ner Horde Knalltüten wie uns bei Dunkelheit durch unbekanntes Terrain zu irren...



Jab stimmt. Wie kann man auch mit so knalltüten fahren wollen! 

Ne trifft eher das letztere zu ... unbekanntes Terrain. Hatte gestern nen Termin bis 18:15 und brauch laut google.maps 40 min zum stb. Das wird eng, vor allem mit umziehen. ;-)


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Jab stimmt. Wie kann man auch mit so knalltüten fahren wollen!
> 
> Ne trifft eher das letztere zu ... unbekanntes Terrain. Hatte gestern nen Termin bis 18:15 und brauch laut google.maps 40 min zum stb. Das wird eng, vor allem mit umziehen. ;-)



Kann ich verstehen. Ich bin ähnlich lange unterwegs... dafür erreiche ich aber Kalchi, Buck und STB mit Rad in ca. 40min. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

ach IHR seid lang unterwegs..?! Soso..  
 @katl22 mit der sattelstütze wirst du im stb oder auf anderen trails, auf denen du dich in zukunft bewegen wirst(^^), keine freude haben. Würd ich dringend ändern lassen.


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Was soll das denn wieder heißen? Du tust ja so, als könne man die Trails nicht mit einer normalen Sattelstütze fahren.


----------



## microbat (19. November 2013)

Eine Remote Sattelstütze ist doch das Beste Teil seit Erfindung der Federgabel.
Klar kann man auch mit starrer Stütze (oder Gabel ;-) fahren,
aber auf einer feuchten Wurzel rutscht es sich viel angenehmer 
mit runtergelassenen Sattel und Flachbedalen 
(sowie griffigen Reifen und Plattformschuhen).


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ach IHR seid lang unterwegs..?! Soso..








 alles relativ


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Was soll das denn wieder heißen? Du tust ja so, als könne man die Trails nicht mit einer normalen Sattelstütze fahren.



Es gibt Leute, die können das... andere nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2013)

Ich bin lange ohne Remote Stütze gefahren, dann kurz mit und jetzt wieder ohne.

Geht alles wenn man will. 

Und an ein CC-HT eine Variostütze finde ich völlig übertrieben 

Bevor Sie sich sowas kauft, soll sie erstmal mitfahren und dann kann sie immer noch entscheiden was sie braucht und will...


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

meensch.... Ihre sattelstütze geht NICHT weit genug rein dank flaschenhalter gewinde! Noch fragen?


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Wolfi bringt dir das schon bei - so mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze.


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

nicht mit nem 71er LW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

71° Lenkwinkel? Huh?


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

der vom cc-ht von katl.


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Die Sattelstütze lässt sich bestimmt noch etwas kürzen. 
An meinem CC HT kann ich die Sattelstütze auch nicht komplett versenken. Trotzdem kann damit Trails fahren. 

Und alles andere lässt sich durch ständiges Üben stetig verbessern.


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze lässt sich bestimmt noch etwas kürzen.





rebirth schrieb:


> Würd ich dringend ändern lassen.



tadaaa...  

das mit dem üben ist klar


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Das Kürzen dauert keine Minute. Du propagierst aber, dass es ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze grundsätzlich keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2013)

mann , ihr habt proplemeich hab nächste woch evt ü-std abbau und weiss ned wo ich hinfohren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das Kürzen dauert keine Minute.



Richtisch! Und im Zweifelsfall könnte man sie sogar im freien Feld kürzen... Vorausgesetzt, man hat ne entsprechende Säge dabei .


----------



## katl22 (19. November 2013)

So meine lieben. Nichts für ungut aber...
Ich bin alt genug um selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen! Ratschläge sind ja ok, aber von jedem Bemuttert zu werden, find ich grad nicht lustig!
Was ich mir kaufe und wann bleibt mir überlassen. Es ist ja auch mein eigens verdientes Geld!


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

Wie oben schon richtig festgestellt: Wir haben "Probleme" ...


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

So wie es aussieht, hat nur Steve ein Problem


----------



## ventizm (19. November 2013)

super seite


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Klar kann man auch mit starrer Stütze (*und/ *oder Gabel ;-) fahren,



So, wie der Typ, den wir gestern im Wald getroffen haben... der mit den fetten Reifen


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Die Spezies: Fatlurch?


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Spezies: Fatlurch?


Jepp! Uphill sehr flott aber downhill...


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Hatte auch schon das Vergnügen und konnte ein bisschen damit üben. Sehr ungewohnt zu bewegen, dafür sehr spaßig.


----------



## katl22 (19. November 2013)

Zur Erinnerung ...
Ich hatte geschrieben "ihr lieben" und nicht Stev!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## med007 (19. November 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage an die Leuts hier die in Kalchreuth immer in der Nähe des Wildpferdgehege starten.

Bin heute mal ein bißchen anders aus der Arbeit in Richtung Heimat und eben am besagten Gehege vorbei. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dort um das Gehege recht viele Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer gibt! 

Ist da schonmal was vorgefallen? Gabs mal Ärger mit einem Verantwortlichem, oder so? 

Mir ist es nur eben aufgefallen und wollt euch mal fragen, da ihr ja dort doch öfter unterwegs seid. 

Vielleicht hat einer mal ne Info diesbezüglich für mich! 


Ach übrigens, dort sah es ja recht interessant aus. Da scheint es ja jede menge Trails zu geben! 

Ich glaub ich muss da öfter nach der Arbeit mal rum und eben ein bißchen länger nach Hause fahren! 


Grüße


----------



## S P (19. November 2013)

Die Schilder gibt es schon recht lang. Ich würde mich auch daran halten, da der Staat doch ab und zu dort kontrolliert.


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

Bisher dacht ich die schilder markieren den radweg...


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. November 2013)

Wenn wir als Gruppe unterwegs sind lassen wir die mit Schild gekennzeichneten Pfade meist aus.

Wenn ich allein fahre kann es aber versehentlich schon mal vorkommen, dass ich mich verirre und doch auf einem der verbotenen Wege lande, ist auch furchtbar schwierig wenn man nur zwei Augen hat die Schilder immer alle zu sehen.

Aber Spaß bei Seite, ich habe im letzten Jahr zweimal Kontrollen zum Glück nur aus der Ferne erlebt. Das große grüne Auto ist meist nicht zu übersehen und ein ziemlich sicherer Indikator die Trails ums Gehege an dem Tag dann mal auszulassen.


----------



## Blennie (19. November 2013)

med007 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage an die Leuts hier die in Kalchreuth immer in der Nähe des Wildpferdgehege starten.
> 
> Bin heute mal ein bißchen anders aus der Arbeit in Richtung Heimat und eben am besagten Gehege vorbei. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dort um das Gehege recht viele Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer gibt!
> 
> ...


Zwei Radlbekannte sind aufgehalten worden von zwei Förstern, die Haben die Personalien aufgenommen und eine Anhörung geschickt, wo man Stellung nehmen konnte zu diesem " Delikt".Man sollte sogar sein Gehalt angeben, danach sollte sich das Strafmaß richten. Die Beiden haben aber glaubwürdig beteuert, die Schilder nicht gesehn zu haben und geschworen ES niewieder zu tun, dadurch entkamen sie einer Strafanzeige.
Tip: wenn es möglich ist , nicht anhalten- der Förster darf einen nicht vom Bike zerren!!! = Freiheitsberaubung Er ist ja keine Polizei....


----------



## lowfat (19. November 2013)

med007 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage an die Leuts hier die in Kalchreuth immer in der Nähe des Wildpferdgehege starten.
> 
> Bin heute mal ein bißchen anders aus der Arbeit in Richtung Heimat und eben am besagten Gehege vorbei. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dort um das Gehege recht viele Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer gibt!
> 
> ...


Ich hab dazu eine recht klare Meinung: http://zabotrailsmain.blogspot.de/2010/05/lebensgefahr.html
Früher sind auf dem Gelände Motocrossrennen veranstaltet worden. Da wa das alles noch recht entspannt.
Mittlerweile sind die Verbotsschilder wahrscheinlich nur dazu da, den Landkreis Erlangen-Höchstadt aus der Haftung für evtl. auftretende Unfälle im Zusammenhang mit Hinterlassenschaften der Amis zu entlassen.


----------



## microbat (19. November 2013)

Das mit den Förstern ist nicht ganz richtig.
Der Staat-Förster hat Polizeigewalt im Wald.
Er darf Personen anhalten und Personalien aufnehmen 
- alles andere ist wie die Flucht vorm Sheriff bis hin zum Wiederstand gegen die Staatsgewalt.
Die Verbotsschilder haben den Segen der Kreisverwaltung ERH.
Das Gebiet ist NSG - es gelten einige andere Regeln als wie im BayNatSchG beschrieben...

Bisher gab es Kontrollen der unteren Naturschutzbehörde in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei. 
Das sah dann so aus, dass man vom Naturschützer seiner Taten belehrt wurde und die Polizisten derweil die Personalien aufnahmen fürs "Ticket" i.H.v. 35 . 
Ich kenne das aber auch nur vom Hörensagen bzw. lesen...

Zu gewissen Zeiten sollte man die Wege rund um das Gehege einfach meiden - ansonsten sich nicht erwischen lassen - und falls doch freundlich bleiben.

Den freundlichen Herren von der Naturschutzbehörde fragte ich mal, warum das Ganze - mit meinen Hinweis, dass es ja ausreicht die Wanderer nicht übern Haufen zu fahren oder sonst wie zu belästigen.
Mir wurde erklärt, das es nicht um das Fußvolk ginge sondern um die besonders Schützenwerte Flora & Fauna. Mit den Rädern würde der Sand verbracht werden, was angeblich schlecht ist. 

Davon kann man halten was man will, ohne Biker wäre dort so mancher Weg längst zu gewuchert. Ich vermute, das es den Schützern am liebsten wäre, alle Personen würden sich nur noch auf den geschotterten Wegen bewegen und nur sie dürfen auf den Trails tippeln - würden die das mit dem Naturschutz + Fremdenverkehr ernst meinen, dann gäbe es doch längst Bohlenwege (natürlich Radfahrunfreundlich angelegt) - den Fußgänger bewegen auch Sand und begünstigen Erosion - nur die kann man von Gesetzeswegen nicht so einfach "aussperren".


----------



## dertobel (19. November 2013)

Mittlerweile meide ich die mit Verbotsschildern markierten Trails. Mißachtung fördert nicht grad das Image des gemeinen MTBlers. Auch wenn die Argumentation der Schützer "dünn" ausfällt... 
Wenn ich sehe, was die Harvester in einem Teil dieses Gebietes so angerichtet haben


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2013)

Flucht ist nicht verboten/stradbar in deutschland, nur zur info  

Quelle: bikender polizist aus sw. 

Der @bikepoli kennt sich da vielleicht auch aus mit recht und unrecht vom förster...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen...
heute wurde mir mein geliebtes HT vor der WISO in Nürnberg gestohlen.
Wer etwas weiß / gesehen hat / sieht, bitte gebt mir bescheid...

Danke euch


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. November 2013)

.


----------



## med007 (20. November 2013)

Das ist ja schei.. 

Falls ich was sehen oder hören sollte, meld ich mich auf jedenfall!


----------



## med007 (21. November 2013)

Nochmal zu den Schildern. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, weil es eben wirklich viele waren und ja ums ganze Gehege verteilt zu finden. 

Bin ja zum ersten mal da hinter rum gekommen, aber das schau ich mir mal genauer an, wohne ja nicht wirklich weit und kann meinen Arbeitsweg ja um dieses eine Eck mal erweitern. Es kamen ja nur gute 2km mehr zu stande. 

Danke für die Info´s dazu. 


Grüße


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2013)

ignorier die schilder, halte nur einfach die augen vor den grünen männlein offen. bis vor ca. 5 jahren gab es gar keine. dann wurde das pferdegehege erweitert und seitdem versucht man immer mehr stunkt gegenüber den radlern zu machen. erst kamen die munitionschilder, die auch reichlich spät aufgestellt wurden und nun will man immer mehr sperren, damit die pferde wahrscheinlich ihre ruhe haben und nicht von den bösen mtb'ler erschreckt werden. das den viechern dass vollkommen egal ist, scheint man nicht akzeptieren zu wollen. bin schon mehrmals an den pferde entlang gedüst und die haben mich nichtmal eines blickes gewürdigt. die sind auch nicht blöd und wissen, dass dazwischen ein zaun ist und sich keiner in den weg kommt.


----------



## colombera (21. November 2013)

Man muss nur von der richtigen Seite in dei trails fahren so dass man die Schilder nicht sieht!. Die Pferde leben ja auch sehr gefährlich in dem kontaminierten Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. November 2013)

Die Schilder stehen aber doch auf beiden Seiten (natürlich an einer Stelle nur in einer Richtung), oder man muss an der richtigen Stelle rückwärts fahren 

Dass das ne natürliche Haltung ist, abseits ihrer gewohnten Umgebung und Klima, etc. mag ich auch nicht glauben.


----------



## colombera (21. November 2013)

Wenn du von den flowigen Trails (in der Mitte) die Waldautobahn überquerst ist kein Schild.


----------



## derwaaal (21. November 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte die Rede war von den Schildern mit dem runden roten Kreis um das Radfahrersysmbol direkt an der Umzäunung.
(man beachte: runder Kreis ...)


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. November 2013)

Hat heute um 19 Uhr jemand Lust eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Tiergarten oder Stb..

edit: Darf auch einen große aber dafür schnelle Rund sein, also nicht hier bis 23 Uhr Kaffee trinken!


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2013)

werde morgen mitn wolfi so um 13.30uhr a runden fohren, entweder stb oder kalchi, wo entscheidet sich erst heut abend ca 1800uhr, und was mer fohren, wie immer,. Nehmen auch die funzel mit, falls es mal länger dauert


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde morgen mitn wolfi so um 13.30uhr a runden fohren, entweder stb oder kalchi, wo entscheidet sich erst heut abend ca 1800uhr, und was mer fohren, wie immer,. Nehmen auch die funzel mit, falls es mal länger dauert



13:30 steht. Haben uns jetzt jedoch auf Tiergarten verständigt. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.
Also, falls jemand noch Zeit und Lust haben sollte


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. November 2013)

Okay, morgen kann ich leider nicht, heute habe ich wohl alle eingeschüchtert mit meiner Aussage ;-) , bis demnächst dann mal wieder!


----------



## microbat (21. November 2013)

wenn du was von einer "schnellen Runde" schreibst und die meisten bei deiner "normalen" Geschwindigkeit schon hinterherhecheln - na was erwartest du 








_Die Bremsscheibe im Kofferraum tritt sich langsam fest..._


----------



## fusion4life (21. November 2013)

hätte zeit und lust.kann mir jmd nochmal ne adresse oder so schicken,war noch nie am tiergarten.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 13:30 steht. Haben uns jetzt jedoch auf Tiergarten verständigt. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.
> Also, falls jemand noch Zeit und Lust haben sollte


 
Moin!
Komme hoffentlich um 13:30 aus der Arbeit und könnte gegen 14:15 dazustolpern... seid Ihr in der nähe, oder wollt Ihr weiter ausholen? (3 Bergeklassiker ect.)

C U  Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (21. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 13:30 steht. Haben uns jetzt jedoch auf Tiergarten verständigt. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.
> Also, falls jemand noch Zeit und Lust haben sollte



Lust hätt ich, funzl a, aber wie so oft ka Zeit


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hÃ¤tte zeit und lust.kann mir jmd nochmal ne adresse oder so schicken,war noch nie am tiergarten.


 
Andreas, dann bring ich Dir dein Geschirr vom Lagourlaub mit, dann musst Du endlich nicht mehr mit den Fingern vom Boden essen 


hier: *LÃ¶wensaal*â

SchmausenbuckstraÃe 166
90480 NÃ¼rnberg
 â
0911 414196

loewensaal.de


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hätte zeit und lust.kann mir jmd nochmal ne adresse oder so schicken,war noch nie am tiergarten.



https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.449436,11.1413&num=1&t=h&z=19


----------



## fusion4life (21. November 2013)

danke, danke!ich hoff der @peter metz und der @HTWolfi fahren nich zu krasse sachen ;-)


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hätte zeit und lust.kann mir jmd nochmal ne adresse oder so schicken,war noch nie am tiergarten.



Die Schmausenbuckstrasse ganz hoch fahren bis zum besagten Parkplatz Löwensaal.
https://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=4...06626,0.011287&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=17&t=m&z=16

ok zu langsam 



Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Moin!
> Komme hoffentlich um 13:30 aus der Arbeit und könnte gegen 14:15 dazustolpern... seid Ihr in der nähe, oder wollt Ihr weiter ausholen? (3 Bergeklassiker ect.)
> 
> C U  Martin.



Ich denke, dass wir im vorderen Bereich bleiben. Jürgen will auch noch vorbeikommen. Der kann auch erst so gegen 14:15.
Vorschlag 14:15 - 14:30 oben an den Felsen bei der Stromschneise.


----------



## fusion4life (21. November 2013)

aber treffpunk um 13:30 uhr scho noch am parkplatz?der andere treffpunkt is nur unterwegs mim bike,oder?


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> aber treffpunk um 13:30 uhr scho noch am parkplatz?der andere treffpunkt is nur unterwegs mim bike,oder?



ja


----------



## fusion4life (21. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja


 ok, werde da sein!


----------



## gandi85 (21. November 2013)

würd a so gern mal widda aufs radl. plag mich etz schon seit ner woche mit ner erkältung rum. Samstag würde ich mal wieder antesten obs zu ner gemütlichen rune reicht. ist da schon was geplant?
Wie gehts denn dem @RolandMC ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

@gandi85 bei dem wetter traut sich doch keiner raus...


----------



## julian87 (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich morgen aus der arbeit raus komme bin ich um 13.30 am start.


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Boa habts ihr gut. Freitag mittag feierabend... Wo gibts denn sowas noch? :/


----------



## katl22 (21. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Boa habts ihr gut. Freitag mittag feierabend... Wo gibts denn sowas noch? :/



:-D wenn ich bock hab und arbeit getan ist. Wann immer ich will.  :-D
So was nennt sich Gleitzeit. 
Ziel 12:15


----------



## julian87 (21. November 2013)

Dafür fang ich um 5.00 an. Ist auch nicht so Ideal.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. November 2013)

Gleitzeit ist schon was, wenn da nur nicht die blöden Kollegen wären, auf die man Rücksicht nehmen muss und die meist ein mittags schon abhauen unmöglich machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (21. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Gleitzeit ist schon was, wenn da nur nicht die blöden Kollegen wären, auf die man Rücksicht nehmen muss und die meist ein mittags schon abhauen unmöglich machen.



Also ich kann mich bei uns echt nicht beklagen. In unserer Abteilung wird da sehr viel Rücksicht darauf genommen, das man da schon mittags abhauen kann. Zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr ist da spätestens sense.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. November 2013)

Wir sind zu dritt im Team und müssen tagsüber halt Früh und Spätschicht und gelegentliche Nachteinsätze abdecken, da bleibt nicht so viel Auswahl beim eher gehen oder später kommen ^^


----------



## fusion4life (21. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> würd a so gern mal widda aufs radl. plag mich etz schon seit ner woche mit ner erkältung rum. Samstag würde ich mal wieder antesten obs zu ner gemütlichen rune reicht. ist da schon was geplant?
> Wie gehts denn dem @_RolandMC_ ????


der roland wird erst wieder nächstes frühjahr angreifen meint er.wegen samstag kannst ja nochmal bescheid sagen, vll bin ich dabei!


----------



## derwaaal (21. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Boa habts ihr gut. Freitag mittag feierabend... Wo gibts denn sowas noch? :/



beim Bund war das dauernd so 



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wir sind zu dritt im Team und müssen tagsüber halt Früh und Spätschicht und gelegentliche Nachteinsätze abdecken, da bleibt nicht so viel Auswahl beim eher gehen oder später kommen ^^



später kommen und eher gehen - mach ich auch immer so!


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2013)

Ich darf mich bei 07:00 bis 14:30 täglich eigentlich nicht beschweren...


----------



## S P (22. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 13:30 steht. Haben uns jetzt jedoch auf Tiergarten verständigt. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.
> Also, falls jemand noch Zeit und Lust haben sollte



Dann pack ich mal den Foto ein.


----------



## SuShu (22. November 2013)

Bin dann auch um 13:30 dabei.
  @Eraserhead-de: Können dann auch wegen morgen quatschen.


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir im vorderen Bereich bleiben. Jürgen will auch noch vorbeikommen. Der kann auch erst so gegen 14:15.
> Vorschlag 14:15 - 14:30 oben an den Felsen bei der Stromschneise.


Ach mist, ich komm hier (=Arbeit) nicht rechtzeitig raus


----------



## derwaaal (22. November 2013)

i aa ned


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2013)

Schee wars und mit einer geprellten Schulter hat man immer ne gute Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. November 2013)

morgen um 1100uhr stb, martina kommt a mit


----------



## S P (22. November 2013)

War wie immer schee


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2013)

@basti


----------



## Blennie (22. November 2013)

Hab euch leider verpasst und keiner hatte sein Handy an.. wähhhhh... naja, hab dann eine Glühweinrunde gedreht und das Angebot von den jungen Downhillern, doch mit ihnen mitzufahren abgelehnt 
Vielleicht klappts ja das nächste Mal!


----------



## SuShu (22. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> War wie immer schee


 
Und ich seh` die Stellen heute zum ersten Mal scharf

Ich muss wohl doch jetzt in eine Sportbrille investieren


----------



## dertobel (22. November 2013)

@S P:
schöne Bilder, Seppel!
Hätte doch mitfahren sollen...
 Hatte mich aber heute früh nur schon dafür entschieden am Radl zu schrauben und das Auto mit Winterreifen zu versehen...


----------



## bengbeng (22. November 2013)

hey....sehr schön foddografiert!!!!!! wie siehts aus, sonntag ab 11uhr kalchirunde mit all ihren technischen highlights? treffpunkt am sportplatzparkplatz in kalchi


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 1100uhr stb, martina kommt a mit


dabei


----------



## fusion4life (22. November 2013)

oh mann, eig wollt ich ja ned kommen...aber iwie juckts scho wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, leichte Sorgen bereitet mir eher das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und mein Vertrauen wurde erneut vollkommen bestätigt.


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2013)

Ich hatte die stahl version im packet  

Viel spaß heute! Mein rad liegt, mal wieder, zerlegt in der garage..

Fährt morgen jemand in kalchi? @HTWolfi glaub die "weiber" wollen mal den meister sehen


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. November 2013)

geht heute nachmittag noch jemand irgendwo fahren?


----------



## Dampfsti (23. November 2013)

@S P Wieder mal geile Bilder


----------



## bengbeng (23. November 2013)

hey lowfat cool das du dubai bist.....weisst ja....die whiskeyrutsche:-D.....ach ja und ....WOLFI WOLFI WOLFI,-)
und steve


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2013)

Ob ich fahr kommt aufs wetter an. Soll ja mal wieder pissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ob ich fahr kommt aufs wetter an. Soll ja mal wieder pissen.



deswegen geht man heute radln und morgen bouldern 

Ich schau so gegen 14.00Uhr an der Veste bzw. Spielplatz unterhalb vorbei, wenn noch jemand mitkommen will.


----------



## Blennie (23. November 2013)

Tolle Bilder! 
Habt ihr den Knackarsch vom Wolfi gesehn? Reschbeckt!!!
Morgen Kalchi bin i mit dubai!!!


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2013)

Bin grspannt ob sich die 17 noch toppen lassen


----------



## S P (23. November 2013)

17 Leute? Recht unflexible Gruppengröße.  Alles größer 5 machts schon langwierig.


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2013)

Waren nur 16, hab mich geirrt


----------



## med007 (23. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich morgen um 11 Uhr mal mit euch mit trauen soll, obwohl ich nur 300Meter von dem Sportplatzparkplatz weg wohne?

Fahr erst wieder seid August aktiv MTB und meine Fahrtechnik ist alles ausser gut. Und möchte nicht als Spaßbremse fungieren 


Was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2013)

med007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich morgen um 11 Uhr mal mit euch mit trauen soll, obwohl ich nur 300Meter von dem Sportplatzparkplatz weg wohne?
> 
> Fahr erst wieder seid August aktiv MTB und meine Fahrtechnik ist alles ausser gut. Und möchte nicht als Spaßbremse fungieren
> 
> ...



nix schlimmes


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. November 2013)




----------



## ventizm (23. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> stabruch


 so ein kleines bisschen bekloppt seid ihr aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


>


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> so ein kleines bisschen bekloppt seid ihr aber schon



Wat? Apropos: wolltest du nicht seit nem halben jahr mal mitfahren?


----------



## med007 (23. November 2013)

Nix Schlimmes? 

Naja so ein bißchen verrückt ist das ganze schon!

Aber man könnte ja als Kameramann mit fahren! 

Weil ich denke sowas trau ich mich denk ich nicht !


----------



## katl22 (23. November 2013)

med007 schrieb:


> Nix Schlimmes?
> 
> Naja so ein bißchen verrückt ist das ganze schon!
> 
> ...



Hey, fahr einfach mit da sagt keiner was wenn du was nicht fährst. Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Ich fahr so was ah net. ;-)


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

...Noch net


----------



## microbat (24. November 2013)

was geht denn heute (Sonntag) ab und wo / wann ist Treffen?
auf Seite 198 steht was von Kalchi-Trails 
und regnen wird's eher net


----------



## katl22 (24. November 2013)

bengbeng schrieb:


> hey....sehr schön foddografiert!!!!!! wie siehts aus, sonntag ab 11uhr kalchirunde mit all ihren technischen highlights? treffpunkt am sportplatzparkplatz in kalchi



  @topolino jab kalchi 11uhr. ;-)


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

Der plan ist alles technische mizunehmen. Treffpunkt ist beim sporti nicht am turmberg.

Heut knack mer die 16 leut


----------



## julian87 (24. November 2013)

Bin Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heut knack mer die 16 leut




ich höre schön den Antenne Bayern Stau-Schrauber


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hey, fahr einfach mit da sagt keiner was wenn du was nicht fährst. Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Ich fahr so was ah net. ;-)



Hey katl,
warst Du jetzt schon mal mit dabei?


----------



## katl22 (24. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hey katl,
> warst Du jetzt schon mal mit dabei?



Ja letzten Sonntag. ;-)


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ich höre schön den Antenne Bayern Stau-Schrauber



Ja, spätestens an der felsenabfahrt


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ja letzten Sonntag. ;-)



ach, bei der Massentour in Kalchi? oje
Und, ist es gut gelaufen?


----------



## katl22 (24. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ach, bei der Massentour in Kalchi? oje
> Und, ist es gut gelaufen?



Ich kann noch schreiben. Also lebe ich zumindest noch. :-D

War echt total super, spitze, genial, ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2013)

Und bist Du alles gefahren?


----------



## katl22 (24. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Und bist Du alles gefahren?



:-D ja klar ;-)
Ich glaub ich hab mehr getragen als gefahren. So was trau ich mich noch nicht. Da bin ich noch weit davon entfernt.


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2013)

Das dachte ich auch noch vor kurzem, aber mit jedem Drop und jeder Kante  traut man sich immer mehr zu.
Und auf dem Hardtail lernst Du schneller die richtige Technik! 
Eigentlich ist ja alles unproblematisch, das Problem ist nur der Kopf!!


----------



## suoixon (24. November 2013)

Verdammt! Meine Gabel ist immer noch bei Sportsnut! Dann heißt es doch wieder ab aufs Rennrad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ramses04 (24. November 2013)

Ich bin Heute offensichtlich auf die "Massentour am Kalchi" gestoßen?!

Wer war denn da alles aus dem Forum mit am Start? Ich kann die Gesichter den Profilbildern noch nicht 100%ig zuordnen 

Scheena Gruß


----------



## Blennie (24. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich kann noch schreiben. Also lebe ich zumindest noch. :-D
> 
> War echt total super, spitze, genial, ....



Schön, dass es dir trotzdem gefallen hat. Konnte mich leider nicht adäquat um dich kümmern, da ich geführt habe, aber falls du mal wieder mit fahren magst, jederzeit gerne, nur Mut, wir alle haben mal angefangen und man lernt nur durch mitfahren, jedesmal ein bisschen mehr, wirst sehn. Und dann kümmer ich mich mehr um dich, versprochen... obwohl, der S hat das doch auch ganz gut gemacht, oder?
LG und bis bald mal


----------



## katl22 (24. November 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Schön, dass es dir trotzdem gefallen hat. Konnte mich leider nicht adäquat um dich kümmern, da ich geführt habe, aber falls du mal wieder mit fahren magst, jederzeit gerne, nur Mut, wir alle haben mal angefangen und man lernt nur durch mitfahren, jedesmal ein bisschen mehr, wirst sehn. Und dann kümmer ich mich mehr um dich, versprochen... obwohl, der S hat das doch auch ganz gut gemacht, oder?
> LG und bis bald mal



 danke darauf werd ich auf jeden Fall zurück kommen. Und mach dir nicht so nen Kopf, so wie es war wars super. Und es hat sich ja jemand um mich gekümmert. ;-)
Ich wär heut dabei gewesen, hab aber Besuch und ich war heute eh nicht gut drauf. Es wurde gestern abend doch recht alkoholisch. :-D
Bis bald.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

@_OldSchool_ ich hab deinen pulli dem @_fusion4life_ mitgegeben. Da könntest ihn auf jedenfall eher abholen als bei mir  Hab garnet mitbekommen das du verschwunden bist. 
Irgendwas ist mit deiner Gabel passiert, oder?
 @_julian87_ schreib mir mal nochma deinen namen, zwecks FB einladung. *edit* ok hat sich erledigt


----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_OldSchool_ ich hab deinen pulli dem @_fusion4life_ mitgegeben. Da könntest ihn auf jedenfall eher abholen als bei mir  Hab garnet mitbekommen das du verschwunden bist.
> Irgendwas ist mit deiner Gabel passiert, oder?



Ja, danke. Oel aus der Daempfungsseite ist ist Casting gelaufen -> Hydro Lock. War wahrscheilich zu viel Oel in der Daempfung.


----------



## microbat (24. November 2013)

ramses04 schrieb:


> Ich bin Heute offensichtlich auf die "Massentour am Kalchi" gestoßen?!
> 
> Wer war denn da alles aus dem Forum mit am Start? Ich kann die Gesichter den Profilbildern noch nicht 100%ig zuordnen
> 
> Scheena Gruß







roter Helm - heute rote Jacke - gelber Rucksack - gelb getigerte Brille - weißes Rad´l - wir haben (glaube ich) am meisten miteinander gschwätzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramses04 (24. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> roter Helm - heute rote Jacke - gelber Rucksack - gelb getigerte Brille - weißes Rad´l - wir haben (glaube ich) am meisten miteinander gschwätzt



Hach ja, rote Jacke <-> rote Fledermaus ;-)

Seid ihr noch alle heil wieder nach Hause gekommen?
War schon ein netter Haufen mit dem ihr da unterwegs wart.

P.S.: Was war das eigentlich für ein Alutech? Ich hab nur die Gabelbrücke von vorne gesehen...


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2013)

Das war das fanes vom fusion4life


----------



## alex220 (25. November 2013)

Melde mich Gehorsam, so langsam, "zurück ins leben"
Durchschreite gerade ein Tal auf meinem Lebensweg, verzeiht mir meine Abstinenz. 

Wenn alles passt bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei!

Bin heute das erste mal wieder aufs Rad und war in kalchi.
Ich bin sehr erschrocken wie gleichgültig und ich dadurch sehr waghalsig manche Sachen gefahren bin. So ein "Leck mich am Arsch " Gefühl hatte ich das letzte mal als ich vom Motorrad abgestiegen bin.  
Dennoch war es Absolut geil und ich war das erste  mal, seit langem, wieder voller Adrenalin! Zumindest war ich in dieser kurzen Zeit frei von "negativen Gedanken"

Freue mich riesig euch bald wieder zu sehen ! 

Lg

Alex


----------



## microbat (25. November 2013)

wollte dich schon zur Fahndung ausschreiben


----------



## Blennie (25. November 2013)

Möchte das Kompliment zurückgeben! Ihr hier im Forum seid auch ein sehr netter Haufen! Schön, wenn sich zwei nette Häufchen ab und zu vereinen zu einem großen ...stinken tuts jedenfalls net  auch wenn ich ab und an die Hosen gestrichen voll hab *g*


----------



## ventizm (25. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wat? Apropos: wolltest du nicht seit nem halben jahr mal mitfahren?


 war mal angedacht. aber ich lass das lieber sein, bin nicht so das herdentier.


----------



## dertobel (25. November 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> war mal angedacht. aber ich lass das lieber sein, bin nicht so das herdentier.


 
In der Regel ist die "Herde" relativ klein.


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

So fährst also lieber alleine? Soso....


----------



## ventizm (25. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> In der Regel ist die "Herde" relativ klein.


 naja, was man hier in letzter zeit so liest, erweckt den eindruck dass da eine ganze hundertschaft unterwegs ist. 
  @rebirth mehr oder weniger, aber zumindestens nicht in mannschaftsstärke. aber wer weiß... vielleicht lass ich mich doch mal dazu hinreißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

Das gute ist: man MUSS net mitfahren...


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2013)

Morgen zum ersten Mal bei Minus Graden STB?


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

natürlich.


----------



## Blennie (25. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das gute ist: man MUSS net mitfahren...



Sehr gute und einzig richtige Antwort!!!
Bin ganz deiner Meinung!!!


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. November 2013)

klaaaar 
 @topolino: Ist die Scheibe noch verfügbar?


----------



## microbat (25. November 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> klaaaar
> @_topolino_: Ist die Scheibe noch verfügbar?




Klar - die liegt platt wie ne Flunder im Kofferraum und wurde mittlerweile logger 1000 Kilometer bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (25. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen zum ersten Mal bei Minus Graden STB?



Ich glühe schon mal vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit Frostschutzmittel.


----------



## ventizm (25. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das gute ist: man MUSS net mitfahren...


 na dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2013)

Mooch anner haid Nammiddooch foahrn, solangs no hell is?


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2013)

Nö.


----------



## katl22 (26. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mooch anner haid Nammiddooch foahrn, solangs no hell is?


Es gibt leut die sin zu der zeit auf arbeit. :-D


----------



## dertobel (26. November 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich nen Räumschild montieren


----------



## katl22 (26. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich nen Räumschild montieren



Spikes wären sinnvoller. Es war zu mindest bei mir vor der Arbeit auf der Straße spiegelglatt.


----------



## alex220 (26. November 2013)

Ich habe Spätschicht die Woche


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2013)

Hat jemand ne standluftpumpe die er mitbringen könnte?


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Es gibt leut die sin zu der zeit auf arbeit. :-D



Resturlaub muss halt wech, und das wär die richtige Einstimmung auf LaPalma ab morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (26. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Spikes wären sinnvoller. Es war zu mindest bei mir vor der Arbeit auf der Straße spiegelglatt.


 
Ich war so früh schon unterwegs, dass ich noch in den Genuss des gepulverten Schnees kam . Auf der Heimfahrt könnte ich dann wohl Spikes gebrauchen... mal schauen.
Das tonnenweise eingesetzte Salz wird für Freude sorgen


----------



## dertobel (26. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne standluftpumpe die er mitbringen könnte?


 
Bist Du wohl tubeless unterwegs?


----------



## katl22 (26. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich war so früh schon unterwegs, dass ich noch in den Genuss des gepulverten Schnees kam . Auf der Heimfahrt könnte ich dann wohl Spikes gebrauchen... mal schauen.
> Das tonnenweise eingesetzte Salz wird für Freude sorgen



Ich auch. Aber fürs veschper holen wären Pfennigabsätze ideal gewesen.


----------



## dertobel (26. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Aber fürs veschper holen wären Pfennigabsätze ideal gewesen.


...oder die Schlappen von Usain Bolt - die haben auch Spikes.


----------



## microbat (26. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne standluftpumpe die er mitbringen könnte?



Hab eine immer im kfz

Bin ja auch ust unterwegs


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

Seh ich das so, dass heute 19.00 uhr dann was geht, oder nicht?


----------



## microbat (26. November 2013)

sehe ich auch so 
- ab 19:00 
- stellt sich nur die Frage 
(natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Teilnehmer) 

*WO*: 
STB oder ab Tennenlohe...

STB = feucht und ggf. eisig
Kalchi-Trails = weniger feucht und ggf. weniger eisig


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

Ich hätt mal STB in den Raum gestellt, weiß allerdins noch nicht genau, ob ich überhaupt kann heut Abend. Die Chancen stehen 50/50. Aber wenn ich kann würd ich lieber gemütlich STB als bumserchen in Kalchi.


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen zum ersten Mal bei Minus Graden STB?





rebirth schrieb:


> natürlich.





MasterP1989 schrieb:


> klaaaar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (26. November 2013)

Stb bitte.


----------



## microbat (26. November 2013)

Na dann STB - 19:00 

Hauptsache wir kriegen den Hintern von hintern Ofen vor.


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2013)

19oo STB geht klar.


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Hintern hab ich grad auch noch. Aber das wird schon noch


----------



## alex220 (26. November 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Hintern hab ich grad auch noch. Aber das wird schon noch



Zu viel Info


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. November 2013)

hat von euch schon mal jemand mit den Bridgelux Vero 18 und 29 rumgespielt bzw Erfahrungen sammeln können zwecks Kühlung? (Aktivkühlung wird wohl erforderlich sein, Lüfter oder Wasserkühlung?) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

Ich komme, falls Stau ist wartet bitte kurz auf mich. Bis gleich.


----------



## microbat (26. November 2013)

Hu Hu 

- also derzeit sitze ich noch bei der Arbeit
(wenn´s update mal wieder länger dauert)
aber ein Ende ist absehbar.

Schlage vor ihr fahrt die normale Runde,
ich komme später und fahre eben die direkte Runde
und wir treffen uns im Wald...

...dort wo´s hell wird - komme dann ich 

Bis später


----------



## microbat (26. November 2013)

Ihr hattet 1 Stunde Vorsprung 
und ward nicht dort wo ich euch erwartet hätte 


...blöd gloffen - bin direkt übern Schotter hoch gejagt 
und zur hintersten Steilabfahrt, bin die Runde entgegen 
gesetzt gefahren (war auch mal Interessant) und traf nur
zwei Rehlein im Walde


nach ´ner Stunde war ich mit meiner flotten Runde fertig 
und gegen 21:15 am Parkplatz.


Bis die Tage und der Meister muss leider noch auf seine Bremsscheibe warten.


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

Schön wars, wenn auch fast schon zu gemütlich für meinen Geschmack. Aber man soll sich ja bei so kaltem Wetter eh schonen. 

Topo wir waren genau da wo sonst auch immer, nur die Stunde haben wir nicht ganz geschafft.


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2013)

Jo war gemütlich heute


----------



## katl22 (26. November 2013)

Sorry. Ich bin schuld. :-(


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. November 2013)

NEEEEIIIN so war das natürlich nicht gemeint.


----------



## Milan0 (26. November 2013)

Ach was hier ist keiner Schuld.

Die Gruppe bleibt immer zusammen, das ist wichtig!

Darfst gerne wieder mit


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

Reini kasper ma was mitm 2.3er baron aus  
Ich gugg dann ma wegen nem xking


----------



## alex220 (27. November 2013)

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei! 


Das ist kein versprechen, sondern ne Drohung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

Top!


----------



## dertobel (27. November 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Sorry. Ich bin schuld. :-(


 
Quatsch! Du bist sehr ordentlich gefahren . Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...


----------



## katl22 (27. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Quatsch! Du bist sehr ordentlich gefahren . Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...



Und @Milan0 und @flachmaennchen
So ernst hab ich das jetzt auch nicht gemeint.  ;-)


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

übrigens: die "kleine kompression" bin ich erst beim dritten mal gefahren


----------



## alex220 (27. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> übrigens: die "kleine kompression" bin ich erst beim dritten mal gefahren



Oh Gott hab ich mich eingesch.....


----------



## HTWolfi (27. November 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Oh Gott hab ich mich eingesch.....


 Hallo Alex, schön dass du wieder »online« bist.

Das mit den »vollen Hose« kennt wohl jeder 
Habe heute die guten Bedingungen ausgenutzt und endlich den C+R Felsen »abgerollt« und verifiziert.
Die Hose ist schon in der Wäsche. 






Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass meine Hope Ersatznabe bereits die neue mit den 40 Rastpunkten beim Freilauf ist. 
Also bei Neukauf darauf achten, dass man auch die aktuelle Version mit der 40T Kennzeichnung bekommt.


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2013)

alte wildsa-----


----------



## S P (27. November 2013)

C+R Felsen? Aber saustark dafür, dass du da heile runter gekommen bist.


----------



## dertobel (27. November 2013)

@_rebirth_:
das Shan 917 gibt's leider nur noch in M...
a Traum isses trotzdem...
http://mpora.de/videos/AAdbu118s835


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

m nützt mir nix


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. November 2013)

Jetzt seh ich wo der C + R Felsen ist, letztens stand ich mitm Wolfi noch davor und wir haben uns überlegt wie unmöglich der im Prinzip ist


----------



## dertobel (27. November 2013)

in XL gibt's momentan eh nix... bleibt nur abzuwarten, was Production Privee als nächstes anbietet...


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

vielleicht kommts ma in L in den BM


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

@S P hast du nen link zu der dichtung? Ist die unter der zugstufe, oder? 
Die kostet bei gabelprofi 27 teuros im set... Es könnte aber auch durch kratzer auf der zugstufe kommen, wobei ich mich frag wie das gehn soll....


----------



## microbat (27. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> vielleicht kommts ma in L in den BM


 @dertobel


die Franzosen haben angeblich alles 


http://www.cycle-aix.de/Production-Privee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

Hmmm strange...


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> C+R Felsen?



Gemäß der Inschrift am Felsen. Auf dem Handyfoto etwas schlecht sichtbar, genau zwischen Lenker und Baum erkennbar.
Anfahrt befindet sich 10m rechts von den hinteren Steilabfahrten am STB


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @S P hast du nen link zu der dichtung? Ist die unter der zugstufe, oder?



Wenn es um normale O-Ring Dichtungen geht, dann hier
http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de/shop/index.php

*NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A* in der passenden Größe.

Kannst mir mal erklären, warum du immer Rahmen suchst die nicht mehr produziert werden oder ausverkauft sind? 
mmmBop, Bagger,  OnOne Evo 2 raw, Shan in L,


----------



## dertobel (28. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @_dertobel_
> 
> 
> die Franzosen haben angeblich alles
> ...


 
Jaaaa - aber "verfügbar auf Anfrage".


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @S P hast du nen link zu der dichtung? Ist die unter der zugstufe, oder?
> Die kostet bei gabelprofi 27 teuros im set... Es könnte aber auch durch kratzer auf der zugstufe kommen, wobei ich mich frag wie das gehn soll....



Es ist einer der zwei Dichtringe im Standrohrdichtkopf der Zugstufe. Eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich, dass es bei einer Lyrik passiert.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn es um normale O-Ring Dichtungen geht, dann hier
> http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de/shop/index.php
> 
> *NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A* in der passenden Größe.
> []


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Es ist einer der zwei Dichtringe im Standrohrdichtkopf der Zugstufe. Eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich, dass es bei einer Lyrik passiert.



Dämpfungsöl ins Casting gelaufen?
 @OldSchool hatte ja letzten Sonntag in Kalchi ein ähnliches (?) Problem. #7951
Könnte mit den aktuell kalten Temperaturen zusammenhängen


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

Ja, war Hydrolock bei der Lyrik. Konnte es auch nicht glauben. Und so kalt war es jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2013)

oder einfach mal beim Telle in der Sigmundstraße vorbeifahren und Ersatz shoppen.


----------



## dertobel (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Es ist einer der zwei Dichtringe im Standrohrdichtkopf der Zugstufe. Eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich, dass es bei einer Lyrik passiert.


 
Meine Lyrik hat klaglos mitgemacht. *3 x auf Holz klopf*


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal erklären, warum du immer Rahmen suchst die nicht mehr produziert werden oder ausverkauft sind?
> mmmBop, Bagger,  OnOne Evo 2 raw, Shan in L,



Das mach ich extra um ne ausrede zu haben um kein geld ausgeben zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal erklären, warum du immer Rahmen suchst die nicht mehr produziert werden oder ausverkauft sind?
> mmmBop, Bagger, OnOne Evo 2 raw, Shan in L,


 
Er war am Dienstag sogar der Meinung, ich wolle ihm meinen Rahmen schenken ... Womöglich hat er vorher irgendwelche Pilze aus dem Wald gefuttert, die Wahnvorstellungen verursachen .

Anfang 2014 kommen doch die neuen Shan-Rahmen von Production Privee und Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die Schönste .


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik hat klaglos mitgemacht. *3 x auf Holz klopf*



Das möchte auch sein - so jung wie das Ding noch ist. Meine 2008er Lyrik hatte auch noch nie Inkontinenz.


----------



## dertobel (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das möchte auch sein - so jung wie das Ding noch ist. Meine 2008er Lyrik hatte auch noch nie Inkontinenz.


Sie ist zwar jung aber dafür unerfahren... Bekommt auch immer genügend Streicheleinheiten


----------



## Blennie (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hallo Alex, schön dass du wieder »online« bist.
> 
> Das mit den »vollen Hose« kennt wohl jeder
> Habe heute die guten Bedingungen ausgenutzt und endlich den C+R Felsen »abgerollt« und verifiziert.
> ...




Fetten Respekt! Na wenigstens hast da mal die Sattelstütze  eingefahren!!! Dacht schon das seh ich niemals, voll abgefahren was du  so fährst!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

dertobel schrieb:


> Sie ist zwar jung aber dafür unerfahren... Bekommt auch immer genügend Streicheleinheiten



Die will nicht gestreichelt, sonder hart ran genommen werden.


----------



## dertobel (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die will nicht gestreichelt, sonder hart ran genommen werden.


 
Meine will beides


----------



## lowfat (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hallo Alex, schÃ¶n dass du wieder Â»onlineÂ« bist.
> 
> Das mit den Â»vollen HoseÂ« kennt wohl jeder â¦
> Habe heute die guten Bedingungen ausgenutzt und endlich den C+R Felsen Â»abgerolltÂ« und verifiziert.
> Die Hose ist schon in der WÃ¤sche.


gerollt, nicht gelupft? (Also fast wie ein Martini...)


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

Wolfi markierst mal die stelle an der du runter bist? Seh da garkeine line


----------



## katl22 (28. November 2013)

@dertobel und  @S P
"räusper" reist euch mal zusammen! 
Es sind Damen anwesend. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> gerollt, nicht gelupft? (Also fast wie ein Martini...)




Rollen dürfte nicht funktionieren, daher auch die Anführungszeichen von mir. Gelupft hat mir im Wortschatz gefehlt.
Die Stelle ist vergleichbar mit dem Felsen _(Panzerfelsen)_ in Kalchi, eventuell einen Tick höher/schwerer.
P.S. Den Martini hätte ich danach gebraucht 



rebirth schrieb:


> Wolfi markierst mal die stelle an der du runter bist? Seh da garkeine line



Immer der Schwerkraft folgend  geht wie von selbst.


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Stelle ist vergleichbar mit dem Felsen _(Panzerfelsen)_ in Kalchi, eventuell einen Tick hÃ¶her/schwerer.
> [...]




Da werden Erinnerungen wach... (Ã¼berRippestreichel) 



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Immer der Schwerkraft folgend â geht wie von selbst.



Genauso habe ich das damals auch getan.


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Da werden Erinnerungen wach... (überRippestreichel)
> 
> 
> 
> Genauso habe ich das damals auch getan.


hast die stelle seitdem eig nochmal probiert?
vll mal mim pitch, vll gehts dann


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

Nee, da gehe ich so schnell nimmer ran. Das braucht Zeit.


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nee, da gehe ich so schnell nimmer ran. Das braucht Zeit.


verständlich...


----------



## katl22 (28. November 2013)

Sagt mal...
wie is des mit den Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren...
wenn die mit dem Material sind, was sich dann beim Aufprall verhärtet...
Sind die dann nach nem Sturz hinüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2013)

Nee des wird schon wieder weich


----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Rollen dürfte nicht funktionieren, daher auch die Anführungszeichen von mir. Gelupft hat mir im Wortschatz gefehlt.
> Die Stelle ist vergleichbar mit dem Felsen _(Panzerfelsen)_ in Kalchi, eventuell einen Tick höher/schwerer.
> P.S. Den Martini hätte ich danach gebraucht
> 
> ...








Praktisch genau des richtige für mich


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. November 2013)

Fehlt noch ein kurzer Vorbau, der hoffentlich bald hier ankommt und es muss mir noch irgendjemand mein rosa Hinterrad auf eine 135mm Nabe umspeichen.


----------



## microbat (28. November 2013)

na das ging ja flott 
und ich gab dir extra Griffe mit, damit ich das rosa nicht mehr an zu sehen brauch 


bei mir lag heute (endlich) der Steuersatz auf der Treppe 
- morgen geht´s zum einpressen und am week-end wird frisches Material gequält


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

Apropo: @Blennie wieso hab ich noch keine veranstaltung fürs we im briefkasten?


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> na das ging ja flott
> und ich gab dir extra Griffe mit, damit ich das rosa nicht mehr an zu sehen brauch



Ich hab die rosanen total vergessen gehabt, deshalb hab ich bei dir welche mitgenommen.
Als ich heute am Bauen war sind sie mir wieder in die Hände gekommen, da mussten deine dann natürlich aus optischen Gründen den rosanen weichen.


----------



## cockknock (28. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Hab mir bei nem Sturz die Halterung von meiner Chinalampe abgerissen. Hat von Euch jemand ne Ahnung wo man sowas als Ersatzteil bekommt?
Es geht um die halbrunde "Schelle" die an der Lampe verschraubt ist und dann eben mit dem Gummiring auf den Lenker etc.fixiert wird. Mit etwas Bastelarbeit muss da doch was gehn. Die Linse is auch gerissen...:-(


----------



## lowfat (28. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Rollen dürfte nicht funktionieren, daher auch die Anführungszeichen von mir. Gelupft hat mir im Wortschatz gefehlt.
> Die Stelle ist vergleichbar mit dem Felsen _(Panzerfelsen)_ in Kalchi, eventuell einen Tick höher/schwerer.
> P.S. Den Martini hätte ich danach gebraucht
> Immer der Schwerkraft folgend  geht wie von selbst.


Schaut gar nicht so schlimm aus (wie üblich auf Bildern/Videos). Das schau ich mir gerne mal persönlich an


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

@cockknock du sollst dich doch nicht ohne uns umbringen gehen. Tztz...  

Gugg mal nach sigma halterungen. Ich meine da mal was gehört zu haben.
Vielleicht sogar besser als die originale.


----------



## lowfat (28. November 2013)

cockknock schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> Hab mir bei nem Sturz die Halterung von meiner Chinalampe abgerissen. Hat von Euch jemand ne Ahnung wo man sowas als Ersatzteil bekommt?
> Es geht um die halbrunde "Schelle" die an der Lampe verschraubt ist und dann eben mit dem Gummiring auf den Lenker etc.fixiert wird. Mit etwas Bastelarbeit muss da doch was gehn. Die Linse is auch gerissen...:-(


Schau mal bei Lupine. Für Qualitätsdprodukte gibts auch Ersatzteile...
http://lupineshop.com/index.php?page=product&info=27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cockknock (28. November 2013)

@rebirth nach den Kalchi-Videos war ich so dermaßen motiviert und da isses halt passiert.
Ich danke Euch fuer die Tipps! Wusste doch dass ich nur die Richtigen fragen muß!!!


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/282300-continental-baron-2-5-black-chilli-compund

2.5er BARON


----------



## suoixon (29. November 2013)

Hab meinen aus ner Rekla vom MK2 bekommen


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2013)

@HTWolfi @Milan0 die mavic reifen wiegen 1000 und 900g. Auch net grad die leichtesten...


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. November 2013)

Ich wollt schonmal anmelden, dass ich wenn morgen nicht totales Scheißwetter ist eine Runde Kalchi machen wollte.
Ausgangspunkt Parkplatz in Tlohe. Zeit: gegen 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## suoixon (29. November 2013)

Weis nicht ob ich 11 schaffe


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. November 2013)

Würde denn sonst noch wer kommen?


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2013)

bei schnee würd ich gern fahren, bei regen nicht..  

Meine Gabel ist auch noch "kaputt"....


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. November 2013)

Bei Regen fahr ich auch nicht, aber wenns nicht regnet und nicht schneit könnte man ja trotzdem fahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (29. November 2013)

@rebirth wasn mit deiner los?

Meine sollte morgen wieder kommen, aber ich bin um 10 mit Freundin frühstücken, also ginge bei mir eher Nachmittags!


----------



## microbat (29. November 2013)

11:00 ist mir zu zeitig - morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall - mein Plan (ohne Gewähr) ist zwischen 13:00 - 14:00 ab T-lohe einen ausgedehnten Plaste Test zu starten. Bin dann mal im Keller beim schrauben.


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2013)

@suoixon hydrolock, nehm ich an. Ich bin nachher mal nachsehen was los ist.


----------



## microbat (29. November 2013)

*fertsch* 


 _(fürs Erste)_


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

@S P ist deine zugstufe komplett glatt? Meine ist im unteren drittel wellig. Hab versucht davon ein bild zu machen, man erkennts aber kaum :/ 
Dichtungen sehen beide top aus.



 @topolino sag mal bescheid was das wetter spricht. Vielleicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> die mavic reifen wiegen 1000 und 900g. Auch net grad die leichtesten...



Für Dual Ply doch sehr gut. Die »weiche« Mischung (40a) dürfte im Winter vermutlich zu »hart« werden 




rebirth schrieb:


> Dichtungen sehen beide top aus.



Als meine MiCo oben sporadisch gesuppt hat, haben die Dichtungen auch noch gut ausgesehen.
Ebenso am Fox Dämpfer (nicht meiner ) der Luftverlust hatte  optisch keine Auffälligkeiten.
An den Quadringe der Elixir Bremse genau das Gleiche.

In allen Fällen die Dichtungen getauscht und gut wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @S P ist deine zugstufe komplett glatt? Meine ist im unteren drittel wellig. Hab versucht davon ein bild zu machen, man erkennts aber kaum :/
> Dichtungen sehen beide top aus.



Der Schaft sollte schon glatt sein. Wie viel Öl war denn im Casting?
Würde da jetzt keine Experimente machen und das Lyrik Damper Service Kit bestellen -> 11.4015.087.000


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

Gabel ist wieder da... aber das Wetter ist leider mal kein Highlight!


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

@_S P_ habs nicht gemessen, wenn ich raten muss warens um die 100ml, also auf deutsch, net grad wenig. 
Das kit werd ich mir mal holen, wobei die zugstufe schon komisch aussieht bzw. halt eben wellig ist beim drüberfummeln.

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/hy/no/hynood450nb5/medium_IMAG0277.jpg?0


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. November 2013)

Wetter ist zwar nicht top, aber es is zumindest von oben trocken -> passt für mich.
Ich fahr dann ab 11.00 die übliche Runde.


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

Fährt jemand ca 13 Uhr tennenlohe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

der @topolino wollte doch um 1400 ca. fahren, oder?  @suoixon wo war deine gabel das die so lange weg war? und was haben sie damit gemacht?


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

@rebirth Gabel war bei BOS in Frankreich. Da find ich 14 Tage völlig iO... was ich da schon für Geschichten im Deville Thread gelesen habe.
Du fährst nicht oder wie?

Also ich fahr def. um 14 ab Tennenlohe Parkplatz, max 2h, leider nicht mehr Zeit


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

achso BOS. verstehe..  War irgendwie auf lyrik. 
Fährst du nun um 1400?

edit: @_suoixon_ 1400 turmberg, thomas kommt evtl weng später.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. November 2013)

@topolino

sag mal, du bist doch deine Conti bis jetzt auch immer tubeless gefahren oder?
Sonst noch wer?

Hab die letzte Zeit das Problem, das ich, egal ob Mk2 oder Trailking 2.4 Protection eine Milchschaumspur hinter mir herziehe. Neuerdings schäumen meine Laufräder zwischen  Felge und Mantel.
Heute am Stb wars so schlimm, dass ich es gerade zum Parkplatz geschafft habe. 

Der Onza Ibex oder Mavic Charge zeigen keinerlei Schaumbildung oder Luftverlust. 

Neu montieren brachte nur vorrübergehen Ruhe. Egal ob auf Flow EX oder i23.

Keiner der Reifen sitzt auch nur ansatzweise locker. Sind kaum drauf und runter zu bekommen.


----------



## gandi85 (30. November 2013)

na toll, ward ihr heute doch in kalchi?

wie siehts mit morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

@MTBermLuS das hatte ich nur am Anfang, dann waren die dicht!
Bin die gleiche Kombination gefahren!

Haste die gut geschüttelt vorher? mit schön viel Druck und dann schön die Milch an die Stelle schütteln


----------



## microbat (30. November 2013)

@MTBermLuS


fahr alles tubeless 
mit Schwalbe Doc Blue Professional - ist zäher als
Stans Notubes kommt zwar aus der gleichen Fabrik, taugt aber net - ist zu flüssig und blubbert durch alle Löchle.
Die normalen Conti Reifen 
- also NICHT die UST und auch NICHT die neuen tubeless ready - 
erinnern eher an ein Sieb, wenn man sie tubeless mit Dichtmittel montiert.


Der souixon erzählte mir heute, dass er eine Nacht vor der Montage die nomalen Reifen innen mit Dichtmittel einpinselte und über Nacht trocknen lies - war umgehend nach der Montage (praktisch) dicht. Ich musste noch 14 Tage vor jeder Fahrt pumpen...


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

@MTBermLuS jo so hatte ichs gemacht, ging einwandfrei mit Stans. Aber etwas schütteln und so war schon nötig. Aber die Racesport oder sowas würde ich nicht nehmen. Protection sind wenigstens offiziell TLR.
 @ghandi85 ich könnt mir vorstellen morgen noch einmal in Kalchi zu fahren, aber wieder erst ab mittag.


----------



## gandi85 (30. November 2013)

ja, ich muss schaun, wie es zeitlich funktioniert. aber meld mal prinzipiell interesse an.


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

@topolino 1400 oben


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. November 2013)

@Tubeless usw

klar wird geschüttelt. Innen reinigen und eingepinselt wird auch immer. 
War ja auch seit Ewigkeiten dicht. Hab neulich nur mal Milch nachgefüllt, weil ich eh immer nur max. 60ml drin habe.

Aber seit dem Geißkopfbesuch Mitte Okt. halten die zwei Contis nicht mehr. 
Fahr seit bestimmt 2 Jahren nur noch tubeless und hab nie vestanden warum manche immer jammern. Nur im Augenblick kann ichs nachvollziehen.


----------



## suoixon (30. November 2013)

Conti würd ich 100-120 rein hauen 

Aber morgen 14 Uhr steht?


----------



## ramses04 (30. November 2013)

Ich wäre auch mit am start. Wenn ich später komme, wie finde ich euch?
Gruß
Hannes


----------



## microbat (30. November 2013)

@suoixon @MTBermLuS
Die X-King Racesport hielten auf anhieb besser die Luft als der Baron und 
die protection Ausstattung wiegt fast soviel wie ein dünner Schlauch...
...und in den Contis habe ich 80 bis 120 ml Dichtflüssigkeit drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (1. Dezember 2013)

Was jetzt mit morgen? Wann? Wo?


----------



## gandi85 (1. Dezember 2013)

Oder kann niemand fahren, weil alle auf 'luftless' umgestiegen sind?


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2013)

Also mir ist es gleich ob Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein oder Tennenlohe.
Uhrzeit wäre noch interessant


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2013)

@_topolino_

schönes ON ONE, nur die weiße Gabel passt nicht so ganz ins Bild...

Was wiegt es?

Ich kann heute nicht fahren, bin mal wieder im Lernstress!


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn in den nächsten 15 Minuten (sprich bis 13:30) keine Ansage kommt, bin ich ab 14 Uhr am PP Turmberg in Tennenlohe zu finden


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @_topolino_
> 
> schönes ON ONE, nur die weiße Gabel passt nicht so ganz ins Bild...
> 
> ...







Hi - klar wäre ´ne schwarze Pike und schwarzer LRS schicker,
aber es fehlt der Goldesel, die Teile hatte ich schon und das kommende 
Bike wird dafür um so schicker... 

...außerdem sieht das weiß gar net so schlimm aus. 
Die Farben weiderholen sich und der Rahmen ist genau genommen schwarz rot weiß.

11,7 Kilo

Kabelführung wurde bereits geändert.
Spacerturm wird erst geändert, wenn der mega Rahmen weg ist, ich weiß das die Einstellung passt und der Rahmen mich aushält.
Eine exakt gekürzte Gabel würde in fast keinen anderen Rahmen mehr passen und wäre praktisch unverkäuflich. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64879


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2013)

@topolino schad das mer uns net getroffen haben, aber ich glaub dir hätts (auch) keinen spaß gemacht.


*edit* hat hier jemand beziehungen zu Adidas/FiveTen?


----------



## ramses04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat heute jemand ne schwarze Uvex Brille nähe Winterleite gefunden?
Irgendwo dort muss meine verloren gegangen sein.


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2013)

@rebirth 
so was ahnte ich schon und dachte mir ich lass das Schicksal entscheiden.
Entweder man sieht sich noch oder nicht.
Hatte eine schöne Tour um meine Dreckschleuder kennen zu lernen.
Ab TG das übliche - nach Brunn - runter zum Bach - und erst mal auf Teer nach Ungestetten.
Sodann am Bach lang über sieben Brücken - zum See - und zurück mit den üblichen Stellen.
Schaltung zickte etwas - ansonsten geht das Teil ab.


----------



## fusion4life (2. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi - klar wäre ´ne schwarze Pike und schwarzer LRS schicker,
> aber es fehlt der Goldesel, die Teile hatte ich schon und das kommende
> Bike wird dafür um so schicker...
> 
> ...


schönes bike,des schwarz rot schaut super aus,wenn sichs dann auch noch gut fährt


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Dezember 2013)

geht jemand diese Woche tagsüber fahren, z.B. gleich heute nachmittag?


----------



## Halabaloozah (2. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> geht jemand diese Woche tagsüber fahren, z.B. gleich heute nachmittag?



Kloar. Wo denn?

gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen


----------



## dertobel (2. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi - klar wäre ´ne schwarze Pike und schwarzer LRS schicker,
> aber es fehlt der Goldesel, die Teile hatte ich schon und das kommende
> Bike wird dafür um so schicker...
> 
> ...


 
wieder ein Joghurtbecher mehr . Schönes Bike!  Auch wenn eine schwarze Gabel insgesamt stimmiger wäre... Aber Funktion geht immer noch vor Optik .


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

Seit wann?


----------



## dertobel (2. Dezember 2013)




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Dezember 2013)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Kloar. Wo denn?
> 
> gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen



14Uhr Veste bzw Spielplatz unterhalb? Oder willst du wo anders fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halabaloozah (2. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> 14Uhr Veste bzw Spielplatz unterhalb? Oder willst du wo anders fahren?



Veste klingt gut. 1400. Dann muss ich jetzt ma losmachen hier


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Dezember 2013)

Und ich sitz mit Magen/Darm Action abwechselnd vor und auf dem Klo. Bei dem Wetter heute -.-

Geht morgen was, falls ich da die Homezone verlassen kann ohne das es gefährlich wird?


----------



## Milan0 (2. Dezember 2013)

Das klingt nicht gut. Gute Besserung! 

Ich kann morgen leider nicht fahren...


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

Morgen 1900?


----------



## microbat (2. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen 1900?





si klaro 


- ich könnt auch eher 





 @flachmaennchen 
 _gute Besserung_ 
und bei solchen Gelegenheiten schätze ich den Architekten,  der das Waschbecken optimal positionierte...


----------



## katl22 (2. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen 1900?



Also ich wär dabei.


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

Wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## katl22 (2. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr fahren?



Vorzugsweise tg. Ich kann aber auch zum stb kommen. 
Kennt sich einer von euch am tg aus?


----------



## twostroketomsi (2. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber ich war da erst heute (siehe thread "nachtschicht nürnberg") 
morgen ist ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (2. Dezember 2013)

Generell STB (es wäre ja Dienstag) 
aber mehr Flow gibt es am TG (gestern) oder bei T-lohe (heute)
wobei wir auch zur Schwarzachklamm heizen können...


----------



## katl22 (2. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Generell STB (es wäre ja Dienstag)
> aber mehr Flow gibt es am TG (gestern) oder bei T-lohe (heute)
> wobei wir auch zur Schwarzachklamm heizen können...


Schwarzachklamm. Kommt ma da ne schöne runde auch wieder zurück. Bin das letztens gefahren und dann war am ende was gesperrt. 
Und das war dann eher Straße zurück nach nbg. :-/


----------



## suoixon (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich Brauch doch ne neue Lampe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterP1989 (2. Dezember 2013)

Mir egal, ich bin dabei und bin definitiv für einen flowigen Ride mit etwas mehr biken anstatt rumstehen. Von mir aus auch eine kleine Tour was auch immer....


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

@suoixon kann dir eine leihen.

*edit* noch ein nbg thread?


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2013)

Für die CCler sicher ganz interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (2. Dezember 2013)

Was ist interessant für die CCler?
Schwarzachklamm???


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2013)

War den Nachtschicht Thread bezogen.


----------



## katl22 (3. Dezember 2013)

Und wie viel werden es dann morgen?


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

Net viel :/


----------



## microbat (3. Dezember 2013)

na dann - heute Abend 19:00 - STB - mit Option zum Klamm heizen 
 (zumindest das was ich unter schnell verstehe und für MasterP1989 angenehmes dahin rollern ist)


----------



## suoixon (3. Dezember 2013)

@rebirth alles klar, Zeit hab ich heute trotzdem nicht


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Nightride zur Klamm raus brauchst aber ein gewisses Grundtempo, sonst sind die Lampen aus bevor ihr wieder am Parkplatz seid


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

Wir kommen eh net bis zur klamm, keine angst


----------



## katl22 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie wär es denn so ne tour mal am we zu planen?
Mehr zeit und evtl auch tageslicht. ;-)
Samstag soll es aber schneien.


----------



## suoixon (3. Dezember 2013)

Hatte im Erlangen Thread schonmal die Pegnitz Runde angesprochen.
Kostet mit Tagesticket Plus ab Erlangen ca. 8-9â¬ pro Nase (bei 2 Fahrern pro Ticket)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (3. Dezember 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn so ne tour mal am we zu planen?
> Mehr zeit und evtl auch tageslicht. ;-)
> Samstag soll es aber schneien.


 naja, so lang es richtig schneit, lässt es sich ja schön fahren.


----------



## microbat (3. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nightride zur Klamm raus brauchst aber ein gewisses Grundtempo, sonst sind die Lampen aus bevor ihr wieder am Parkplatz seid


 
 würde mir net passieren


----------



## katl22 (3. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> würde mir net passieren



Ja dir vllt net. :-D
Aber ich kann mit dir noch net mithalten.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hast schon den kleinen Baron aufgezogen?


----------



## katl22 (3. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hast schon den kleinen Baron aufgezogen?



Ja der ist schon drauf. ;-)
Der hintere sieht aber jetzt echt monströs dagegen aus.


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

@suoixon warum willst mit dem zug fahren? 

Und pegnitz/pottenstein is kein stb


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist dann heute wirklich knüppeln angesagt? Bei was entspanntem mit bisschen basteln und fummeln wär ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

beim "knüppeln" bin ich nicht dabei. So schnell wirds schon net werden. Basteln und Fummel ist doch eh immer dabei


----------



## cockknock (3. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn die Pegnitzrunde?
Klingt interessant! Kann ich mir die irgendwo im Netz anschaun? GPS Track oä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2013)

Klar, hier.


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Dezember 2013)

Also Fummeln.
Zum Glück ist gerade heute Vorbau und Sattelstütze fürs Hornet gekommen 

Mir bleibt garnichts anderes übrig als heute mitzufahren, ich komm sonst bis nächste Woche nichtmehr dazu.


----------



## cockknock (3. Dezember 2013)

@S P geil dass Du mir das ma eben gegoogled hast!  Danke!

 @suoixon: Da waer ich prinzipiell sofort dabei, muessten halt mal nen Termin checken. (Zug)Fahrtbierchen geht auf mich!


----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2013)

cockknock schrieb:


> @S P geil dass Du mir das ma eben gegoogled hast!  Danke!



Kein Ding. Da helfe ich doch gern aus.


----------



## suoixon (3. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @suoixon warum willst mit dem zug fahren?
> 
> Und pegnitz/pottenstein is kein stb



Naja, weil ich keine 2 Fahrräder ins Auto bekomme und damit mit dem Zug günstiger fahre als mit dem Auto.

Ich denke ich bekomme diese Woche noch mein neues "Tourenrad", sprich Ghost AMR 2990. Das würde ich dann natürlich gerne testen


----------



## microbat (3. Dezember 2013)

Ne ne - "knüppeln" bis die Lunge platzt ist bei den Temperaturen eh nicht gesund.
Ich dachte eher an flottes fahren - ohne Schnappatmung und Schweisausbrüche,
so dass wir eben warm bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Knüppeln.


----------



## bengbeng (3. Dezember 2013)

also....wir, die mtb-weiber, wollen am kommenden samstag die pegnitz-pottenstein-tour fahren...treffpunkt 10uhr am aldiparkplatz in pegnitz! würd mich freun)


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

Ohne rumgestehe und rumgehüpfe?


----------



## cockknock (4. Dezember 2013)

@bengbeng meine Tochter wird Samstag 7.
Da geht bei mir nix:-(
Wuensche viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Der "Betroffene" weiß schon wer gemeinst ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------



## Halabaloozah (4. Dezember 2013)

Is heut Abend wer unterwegs?

gesendet ohne Signatur von meinem Nokia 5210 mit Tierimitationsrufen


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute Betroffener 

Vielleicht bin ich kurz auf dem Bike, kann ich aber erst kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2013)

Alles gute


----------



## alex220 (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist den diese "Pegnitz pottenstein" tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Dezember 2013)

Ganz nett, mal so zur Abwechslung. Kein Extremstolperbiken natürlich 
Nicht alle Wegweiser waren leicht zu sehen.


----------



## suoixon (4. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind sie letztes mal mit meinem Navi abgefahren und selbst da teilweise dran vorbei gefahren 
Fährt jemand aus der Gegend Erlangen mit zwecks Tagesticket?
Ansonsten fahr ich dann doch mit dem Auto


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2013)

@MTBermLuS was hast dir denn feines geholt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Dezember 2013)

Falls Du meine Anzeigen meinst, noch nichts.


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

Joa meinte den 2S rahmen. Nicht zufrieden?

 @Dampfsti hast du mal nen link zu passenden linsendingern für die chengbeng lampe?


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich schon zufrieden. Nur das Falsche für den geplanten Einsatzzweck irgendwie.
Die 27.5 taugen mir am Fully total. Egal ob schnell unterwegs oder mal etwas gestolpert.
Hab gedacht auf nem HT fühle ich mich wohler wenns technisch wird, ist aber leider nicht so irgendwie. Zu Neudeutsch, als Trailbike taugts voll. Wirds steil und technisch, ists mir zu hoch. Lässt sich schlecht beschreiben. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Tretlagerhöhe. Mir fehlt das "ImRadsitzenfeeling". 
Als Bike für Strecke mit leichten Rädern und kürzerer Gabel ists zu schade und der LW wird zu steil.
Drum der 29" 120mm Gedanke.
Oder eben ein TransAM 27.5. Das könnte mich mit 140mm Gabel bei akzeptablem Lenkwinkel als leichtes Bike fahren ohne alle Komponenten wie Laufräder und Gabel tauschen zu müssen. Plus krieg ich da auch eine 150er LEV rein, dafür sind meine Beine beim Evo 1cm zu kurz.

Jetzt weißte es, und die ganze Welt. Aber Du hast gefragt.


----------



## Stylo77 (5. Dezember 2013)

@MTBermLuS
nimm einfach des niner ros dann kann ich es auch mal probieren


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Preis passt 
bin 5-6cm kleiner wie Du, schätze ich. Weiß nicht ob dir hier auch das M taugt. Allerdings liege ich immer zwischen den Größen und tendiere zum größeren.


----------



## rehhofer (5. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wie ist den diese "Pegnitz pottenstein" tour ?



Nicht langweilig, wenn man die Ecken und Kanten links und rechts vom Wegesrand kennt - sagt ein "Eingeborener".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Dampfsti hast du mal nen link zu passenden linsendingern für die chengbeng lampe?



Was gefällt dir denn an der Ausleuchtung der Yinding nicht? Ich finde den Öffnungswinkel der Linsen ganz brauchbar - gerade als Kopflampe.

Einzig die Farbtemperatur der U2 Emitter von >6000K  nervt. Aber das hat sich dann hoffentlich bald erledigt (die tausche ich gegen XM-L2 T3, 3300K = warmweiß).


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

@S P ich hab noch keine. Aber ich wart auf 2. Möcht eine breite und eine weite  

Hast die leds schon bestellt? Das weiße licht hat mich bei der letzten testlampe schon angekotzt...


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, und auch diverse andere Dinge für den Umbau. 
Die tageslichtartige Farbtemperatur der U2 finde ich im Wald auch suboptimal. 
Die T3 haben zwar weniger Lumen pro Watt, dafür sollten sie aber ein wesentlich angenehmeres Licht erzeugen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

Hast die "umbautips" aus nem thread? Oder machst selbst versuche?


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Sind eigene Anstrengungen. Geplant ist u.a. auch eine Verlängerung des Gehäuses, um Platz  für eine neue KSQ und PWM zu schaffen.


----------



## alex220 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wer findet den Fehler ? 

Muss am STB passiert sein  

Ist auch gerissen, links unterhalb der Schraube ...
Ist das Garantie fall? 

Das das überhaupt passieren kann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

geht alles..


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Platz  für eine neue KSQ und PWM



veränderst du dadurch die modi der lampe, oder?


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Material für den ersten Umbauschritt (Tausch der Cree XM-L U2 Emiter gegen Cree XM-L2 T3 Emitter und neue Halterung für Helm o. Lenker) liegt bei der Post, und wird morgen abgeholt.

Im zweiten Schritt soll die vorhandene Konstandstromquelle soll durch einen etwas stärkeren Stepdown Wandler ersetzt werden, der bei entsprechender Farhtwindkühlung mehr als 2A Bestromung zulässt. 
Ein passendes Dimm-Modul erzeugt dann sinnvolle PWM-Signale (z.B.: 25%/50%/100% oder 50%/100% oder 10%/100%).


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

maaan wieso kann ich sowas net umbauen? 
was das löten angeht hab ich zwei linke hände...


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Tausch der Emitter wird spannend werden, da man mit Heißluft die Lödpads "willig" machen muss.  Ab geht schnell, aber sauber wieder drauf... Wenn zu heiß, dann tot.


----------



## alex220 (5. Dezember 2013)

Geht was am WE?
 @S P wieso weis ich das du das eh hin bekommst


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Abwarten...


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

@alex220 die tour am Samstag weißt doch, oder? @S P bin gespannt


----------



## alex220 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ne weis ich ned 
Welche meinst, Pegnitz ?
Bist du da auch dabei ?


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

ja, evtl. Muss aber erst bischen was am rad machen, und wenn es pisst fahr ich net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (5. Dezember 2013)

Nicht so viel Technik-Gelaber, mehr fahren 

Nachdem es hier ja noch nicht war:


----------



## S P (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin deprimiert.... 
Saustarke Technik


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

war klar das du dir irgendwann nen 29er holst. Ich bin enttäuscht!


----------



## katl22 (5. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Videos. :-D
Ein flacher Lenkwinkel ist also nicht unbedingt von Nöten. :-D


----------



## alex220 (5. Dezember 2013)

@HTWolfi  wie geil ist das den 
Weis das dein Mädel ???


----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ein steiler Lenkwinkel ist also nicht unbedingt von Nöten. :-D



da hast du recht


----------



## katl22 (5. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich bin deprimiert....
> Saustarke Technik



Wenn du deprimiert bist ... ;-)
Was bin ich dann?
... am Boden zerstört! :-D


----------



## cockknock (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich groß bin will ich das auch können!
Saugeil!!!


----------



## SuShu (5. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wie ist den diese "Pegnitz pottenstein" tour ?


 
Ganz nett, wenn man sie etwas abwandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Dezember 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ganz nett, wenn man sie etwas abwandelt.


heißt?  @Blenni attenschän


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Dezember 2013)

Saustark Wolfi

Is aber doch nur a 28er




katl22 schrieb:


> Tolle Videos. :-D
> Ein steiler Lenkwinkel ist also nicht unbedingt von Nöten. :-D



Meinst nen flachen LW...

Siehe meine Signatur


----------



## katl22 (5. Dezember 2013)

Meinst nen flachen LW...

Siehe meine Signatur[/QUOTE]

Ups ja klar.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Dezember 2013)

@_HTWolfi_

jetzt weiß ich was du wirklich gemacht hast als ich dich dort neulich auf deinem Trekkingrad getroffen habe.  
geübt.

Wer braucht ihr nochmal alles den Herrn Baron zu Hilfe 

Aber eigentlich bin ich ja der Ansicht, du hast das nur gemacht um meine Theorie vom "zu hohen" Bike und Tretlager zu wiederlegen und mich blöd dastehen zu lassen 



alex220 schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler ?
> 
> Muss am STB passiert sein
> 
> ...



Die x.0 Kefü war das erste was bei mir am Norco den Geist aufgegeben hat. Hab das Teil gleich komplett abgerissen. (Von gewissen Schrauben mal abgesehen)


----------



## suoixon (5. Dezember 2013)

@bengbeng Samstag steht? Dann würden der Christian und ich auch dazu stoßen


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

@dertobel seh ich das richtig, das shan hat nen festen "steuersatz"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler ?
> 
> Muss am STB passiert sein
> 
> ...



Ist mir schon mehrmals bei der e13 passiert ... das Plastikteil hab ich auch schon getauscht.


----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_dertobel_ seh ich das richtig, das shan hat nen festen "steuersatz"?





lose wäre nich gut


----------



## dertobel (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_dertobel_ seh ich das richtig, das shan hat nen festen "steuersatz"?



Was meinst Du mit fest? Wie Topo schon richtig erkannt hat, wäre lose eher suboptimal .
Der Steuersatz ist im Lieferumfang enthalten: Headtube:* Tapered, integrated campagnolo 45x45, SHIS: IS42/IS

Adapter für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft inkl. 
*


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

Die frage ist eher lässt sich der steuersatz ganz normal durch nen anderen ersetzen?!
IS is doch voll integriert, oder?


----------



## dertobel (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die frage ist eher lässt sich der steuersatz ganz normal durch nen anderen ersetzen?!
> IS is doch voll integriert, oder?



Den kannste nicht einfach ersetzen! Es sollte schon ein vollintegrierter sein .
Wieso willst Du den überhaupt ersetzen? Solltest Du Dich für ein Shan entscheiden, dann kannste doch den mitgelieferten verbauen - der ist Top!


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

Ne, dann isses raus. 66er LW is mir zu steil


----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2013)

frag doch mal den Wolfi welchen Lenkwinkel sein 29er hat


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

Der wolfi kann fahren, der braucht keinen flachen lw


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

Was ist jetzt mit morgen? Pegnitzrunde oder kommen die Weicheier durch?


----------



## SuShu (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> heißt?  @_Blenni_ attenschän


 
Müsstest eine PN bekommen haben.

Aber wenn ihr mich fragt, würde ich die bei besseren Bedingungen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2013)

Update zum Yinding Umbau:

Phase 1 abgeschlossen: Tausch der vorhandenen Cree XM-L U2 gegen Cree XM-L2 T3

Original Bestückung:




PCB ohne Emitter:




Farbtemperatur Vergleich nach dem Umbau:





Sehr angenehme Lichtfarbe - kommt einer Halogenlampe sehr nahe. Test im Trail steht noch aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Farbtemperatur Vergleich nach dem Umbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Was hast du vor  _»Candle Light Dinner«_ am Trail?


----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2013)

Vor Dir lässt sich einfach nichts geheim halten. 
Spaß beiseite - Mir ging das blauweiße Licht auf den Kecks. Hell war das ja, nur sieht man nicht automatisch besser, da der Kontrast fehlt.


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

Also nachdem keiner mehr eine positive Rückmeldung gegeben hat, geh ich davon aus, dass Pegnitz nicht stattfindet.
Schade, aber besseres Wetter kommt schon noch


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

Hm? Klar findets statt


----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2013)

@S P 
was hat dann die angepasste Lampe insgesamt gekostet
 (also original Lampe + alles zusätzliche Material + "Entwicklungskosten")
und wie viel Zeit ging bei drauf?


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hm? Klar findets statt



Jetzt bin ich raus wieso sagste das nicht früher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

War 2 min nach deinem post.. warum sollte es denn nicht stattfinden?


----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> War 2 min nach deinem post.. warum sollte es denn nicht stattfinden?



Ich hatte vorgestern noch nachgefragt und keine Antwort bekommen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

wer ist nun DABEI morgen? Alex? Katl? Julian?


----------



## katl22 (6. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer ist nun DABEI morgen? Alex? Katl? Julian?



Sorry bin grad total angetrunken bei nem Kumpel. Wird morgen nix. :-(


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2013)

Top!


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2013)

Kein Kommentar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## julian87 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab leider bereitschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @S P
> was hat dann die angepasste Lampe insgesamt gekostet
> (also original Lampe + alles zusätzliche Material + "Entwicklungskosten")
> und wie viel Zeit ging bei drauf?



40 EUR die Lampe, 17 EUR die LEDs. Und ca. 2 Stunden Bastelzeit.


----------



## S P (7. Dezember 2013)

Werd für 14 Uhr das Schwein satteln, und im STB aufschlagen.


----------



## katl22 (7. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Werd für 14 Uhr das Schwein satteln, und im STB aufschlagen.



Ok bin dabei. ;-)


----------



## alex220 (7. Dezember 2013)

Klingt interessant


----------



## S P (7. Dezember 2013)

Schön winterlich war's 
Hirnbirn-Test war auch erfolgreich


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist denn die Schneesituation in den "heimischen" Wäldern? Hier im Norden hätte ich, wenn ich das Rad hätte mitnehmen können, heute super eine Runde machen können.


----------



## S P (7. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Schneesituation in den "heimischen" Wäldern? Hier im Norden hätte ich, wenn ich das Rad hätte mitnehmen können, heute super eine Runde machen können.



Sehr wenig bis gar nichts. In der Fränkischen scheint noch a weng zu liegen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Dezember 2013)

Wie hier also bis jetzt. Schauen wir mal wie es am Dienstag aussieht wenn ich wieder komme.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2013)

aktuell hat's ca. +2° und es regnet, mehr Sauerei als Schnee. Wobei es heute am STB echt gut ging, hätte mit mehr Siffe gerechnet.


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2013)

Heut um pottenstee wars traumhaft. Alles weiß von unten und von oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (7. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> aktuell hat's ca. +2° und es regnet, mehr Sauerei als Schnee. Wobei es heute am STB echt gut ging, hätte mit mehr Siffe gerechnet.



Ja du warst der sauberste iwie 

 @rebirth , Asche auf mein Haupt , aber heute früh war der Ruf meines bettchens voll viel stärker ich schwör


----------



## suoixon (7. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heut um pottenstee wars traumhaft. Alles weiß von unten und von oben!



Wie viele wart ihr denn nun?


----------



## M.i.m.i. (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub wir waren zu acht...


----------



## suoixon (7. Dezember 2013)

Und wieso hats dann keiner fertig gebracht mal Bescheid zu geben dass es sicher stattfindet?


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

@pink_contessa test, mail bekommen?


----------



## julian87 (8. Dezember 2013)

Treffen uns heute um 11.30 an der alten veste. Wer lust hat knn sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2013)

ich werd heut um 10.30 uhr stb runde *fohren* , falls jamnd mitwill soll er an der parke sen


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag mal "dabei", kann aber 10 Minuten später werden.


----------



## julian87 (8. Dezember 2013)

Dann komm ich zum stb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2013)

ok


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Zu spät gelesen, wobei ich sowieso lernen soll / muss


----------



## Blennie (8. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nicht so viel Technik-Gelaber, mehr fahren
> 
> Nachdem es hier ja noch nicht war:



Hammer!
Mein Fazit: Es liegt weder am Rad noch an der Reifenbreite noch am Reifendurchmesser und auch nicht am Alter!


----------



## dertobel (8. Dezember 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Hammer!
> Mein Fazit: Es liegt weder am Rad noch an der Reifenbreite noch am Reifendurchmesser und auch nicht am Alter!



...sondern an den Witterungsbedingungen .


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Dezember 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Und wieso hats dann keiner fertig gebracht mal Bescheid zu geben dass es sicher stattfindet?



 @Blennie


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

@ lyrik spezialisten ( @S P @reo-fahrer ): muss beim einbau einer zugstufe was beachtet werden?

Die alte habe ich nicht selbst eingebaut, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen ob was schief gelaufen ist und sie deswegen im eimer war/ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (8. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Blennie



 @bengbeng hat eine Aussage getroffen und diese wurde nicht zurück genommen. @rebirth ist raus Gefahren und ich wäre es auch wenn ich nicht zu faul gewesen wäre!
Wenn jemand was reinschreibt ist meistens auch jemand da!
Denke wenn es Regnet in strömen ist das eine andere Sache, hat es aber nicht !

Lg

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Heute Wetter genutzt & Bilder gemacht.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub ich bin doch etwas zu bald zurück gefahren. 
Der genaue Ausgang der einen oder anderen Aktion würde mich dann doch sehr interessieren


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwelche Spaßvögel haben im hinteren Teil einige der schönen Trails auf S0 getrimmt.


----------



## julian87 (8. Dezember 2013)

Super Bilder


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2013)




----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Spaßvögel haben im hinteren Teil einige der schönen Trails auf S0 getrimmt.



Ich hoffe das ist reversibel 
Ist halt leichter an den Trails zu arbeiten, als an der eigenen Fahrtechnik  echt schade.


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Einige Stellen wirst nimmer retten können. Da wurde mit Hacke&Schaufel gearbeitet.


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2013)

Feine Bilder! Bei mir hats heute nur zu einer hometrail-Kalchi-Ausnüchterungsrunde gereicht


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @ lyrik spezialisten ( @S P @reo-fahrer ): muss beim einbau einer zugstufe was beachtet werden?
> 
> Die alte habe ich nicht selbst eingebaut, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen ob was schief gelaufen ist und sie deswegen im eimer war/ist.



Mach noch etwas PM600 an die Dichtungen, und setzte den Standrohrdichtkopf mit Gefühl und schön gerade in das Standrohr ein. Sollte normal unkompliziert verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Einige Stellen wirst nimmer retten können. Da wurde mit Hacke&Schaufel gearbeitet.



Da bin ich ja am Dienstag gespannt!

Stellen auf unserer "Hausrunde"?


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja am Dienstag gespannt!
> 
> Stellen auf unserer "Hausrunde"?



Jup.


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mach noch etwas PM600 an die Dichtungen, und setzte den Standrohrdichtkopf mit Gefühl und schön gerade in das Standrohr ein. Sollte normal unkompliziert verlaufen.



PM600 hab ich leider net. Hoff mal normales "fett" tuts auch soweit.
Bin dann mal basteln..  Danke dir! 


@ alle: Wie siehts Dienstag aus? Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Dienstag 1900 STB. Kaputte Stellen anschauen...


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

hoff mei rad is bis dahin wieder fit... hab "einige" baustellen.


----------



## suoixon (8. Dezember 2013)

Das Rad ist doch erst eine Saison alt?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Destroyer kriegt alles klein


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hoff mei rad is bis dahin wieder fit... hab "einige" baustellen.





wo rohe Kräfte...
- nimm halt das andere Radl


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

das kommt davon wenn man sich immer so billigen scheiß kauft. 
 @topolino hab nur eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2013)

@rebirth 
Dachte an den "billigen Trick", sehe aber grad die Reservierung...
und dann wäre es natürlich blöd wenn du das Teil auch platt machst.


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man sich immer so billigen scheiß kauft.
> @topolino hab nur eins



Was ist denn schon wieder gfreggd?


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Dezember 2013)

@rebirth Hast du aber nicht zwei Lyriks gehabt? Eine fürs billige und eine fürs teure? 

Die Stellen kann ich mir am Dienstag möglicherweise nicht mit anschauen. Wo genau hamse denn geschaufelt? Hinten waren wir ja bisher glücklicherweise immer noch vor so ner Kacke verschont.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Dezember 2013)

Mit Hacke und Schaufel.........wie blöd kann man sein.
Wäre gerne noch weitergefahren, vielleicht hätte ich dann auch endlich mal ein Bild mit mir drauf. Aber ich kann mich aktuell kaum noch drehen.


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

@flachmaennchen jo hab zwei. Die schwarze ist aber 1 1/8. 
 @topolino jo, ich wart aufs geld.
 @S P bin gestern bei der tour am jägersteig mitm hinterrad abgerutscht und nen abhang runtergerutscht. So den ein oder anderen meter  dabei hats mir, mal wieder, den bremshebel gekillt... Und ne speiche am VR hats zerlegt, ich tippe hier auf falsche speichenspannung.Jetzt hat das VR nen mords 8er :/


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Blöd. Dann haste endlich mal Gelegenheit, eine vernünftige Bremse zu erweben.  
Ein VR mit 20mm Achsdurchmesser und 20er IMW hätte ich zur Not noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot! Ich habe ja noch das VR vom CT rumliegen. Bin grad dabei nen neuen speichennippel einzubauen, zwar ne andere farbe, aber besser als nix  Mir fehlt ein "Washer", aber wird schon gehen bis die richtigen speichen/nippel da sind.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und ne speiche am VR hats zerlegt, ich tippe hier auf falsche speichenspannung.Jetzt hat das VR nen mords 8er :/



Eine sehr gute Gelegenheit, den »Crank Brothers« Laufradsatz zu Grabe zu tragen. R.I.P.
Mein Beileid und aufrichtige Anteilnahme möchte ich hiermit aussprechen.
Ich könnte am Dienstag Abend an den Trauerfeierlichkeiten teilnehmen.
Als letzte Ruhestätte schlag ich einen stillen Ort in »Mittelerde« vor.
S P könnte sicherlich mit seiner neuen Lampe für eine »festliche« Ausleuchten sorgen


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Dezember 2013)

Der war gut. 
Hoffe der Kuchen hat noch geschmeckt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Dezember 2013)

für die nicht(-mehr) FB Nutzer: Eike hatte heute eine Begegnung der 3. Art


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2013)

Der schläft doch nur? Oder?


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Story behind? oO


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Der schläft doch nur? Oder?



naja, so ohne Körper bleibt dem Kopf nix anderes übrig als blöd rumzuliegen. Story behind? Lag da wohl im Wald rum, vielleicht schreibt der Fotograf noch was.


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

ich nehme an jemand wollte nen schweinehop üben weil er den bunnyhop schon so gut kann...


----------



## Blennie (8. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen jo hab zwei. Die schwarze ist aber 1 1/8.
> @topolino jo, ich wart aufs geld.
> @S P bin gestern bei der tour am jägersteig mitm hinterrad abgerutscht und nen abhang runtergerutscht. So den ein oder anderen meter  dabei hats mir, mal wieder, den bremshebel gekillt... Und ne speiche am VR hats zerlegt, ich tippe hier auf falsche speichenspannung.Jetzt hat das VR nen mords 8er :/



Ach je, dein armes Radl, das hats ja ganz schön erwischt bei uns MTB Weibern!!! Hast mir gar nix gesagt, naja, hab ja auch nur gefragt, ob dir was passiert ist ...
Hoffe, du kriegst das bald wieder hin!


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> naja, so ohne Körper bleibt dem Kopf nix anderes übrig als blöd rumzuliegen. Story behind? Lag da wohl im Wald rum, vielleicht schreibt der Fotograf noch was.



Ich sags ja, gibt doch noch Bären und Wölfe bei uns. 
Im Bay. Wald wollte mir auch keiner glauben das ich nem Luchs begegnet bin. 

Das ein verendetes Wildschwein so lange da rumliegt bis Fuchs und Co nur noch den Kopf übergelassen haben kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. 
Vorher wirds doch vom Jäger/Förster und Co beseitigt. Oder ein Fuchse hat den Kopf versucht wegzuschleppen und er war doch zu schwer. Drum liegt er da und nicht mehr irgendwo im Gebüsch.

Wo war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> naja, so ohne Körper bleibt dem Kopf nix anderes übrig als blöd rumzuliegen.


----------



## rebirth (9. Dezember 2013)

@pink_contessa nach erfolgreichem ersten test hier nochmal das "highlight" auf den thread hier. Am besten gleich mal bookmarken  
Bist am dienstag 1900 dabei? (besseres wetter vorrausgesetzt...)


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

etz is der Wolfi a no berühmt, der @Freesoul hat seinen 29er Test in den News-Bereich gestellt


----------



## S P (9. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> etz is der Wolfi a no berühmt, der @Freesoul hat seinen 29er Test in den News-Bereich gestellt



Man Reo, hättst wenigstens noch den Link dazu pinseln können.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Dezember 2013)

da hätte ich aber nochmal  zurück auf die Newsseite klicken und copy&pasta und so, viel zu aufwändig


----------



## Blennie (9. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12...-kompetenter-twentyniner-test-im-video-album/
Biddascheeen


----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2013)

aufgemerkt: mein China-Blingdings ist da!! Gleich mal ab inn Wald!


----------



## alex220 (9. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> aufgemerkt: mein China-Blingdings ist da!! Gleich mal ab inn Wald!


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt nochma an alle. Hände hoch, wer kommt morgen/nachher? 

*meld*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hast ka nachtruh?


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2013)

Wieso? Ich muss doch erst in 4h aufstehen


----------



## alex220 (10. Dezember 2013)

Dann geh ich ins Bett


----------



## microbat (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist denn scho wieder Vollmond oder was geht ab.
Wir sollten uns einfach mal zum late-night-biken treffen 
Bis später...


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2013)

hehe, geht klar


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Dezember 2013)

Bin raus. Muss schon viiiiel eher heute ne kleine Runde drehen weil ich heut abend keine Zeit hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei. 19oo am STB Parkplatz


----------



## derwaaal (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann leider net, weil ich zur Weihnachtsfeier nach Ingolstadt muss.
Immer diese Zwangsvöllerei


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Immer diese Zwangsvöllerei



Wem sagst du das, ich war auch schon auf zwei Weihnachtsfeiern und komm grad vom Geburtstag meiner Oma. Das ganze Wochenende lang nur futtern. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie viel ich essen musste.
Und kein Fahrrad dabei um wenigstens so zu tun als wenn man was davon wieder abtrainieren würde.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das, ich war auch schon auf zwei Weihnachtsfeiern und komm grad vom Geburtstag meiner Oma. Das ganze Wochenende lang nur futtern. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie viel ich essen musste.
> Und kein Fahrrad dabei um wenigstens so zu tun als wenn man was davon wieder abtrainieren würde.



Musst halt anaerob futtern 
Dann musst die nächste CC-Tour mit dem Stahl-Downhiller machen! Da wird Fett verbrannt!


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dabei.

 @Reini: Fahre erst um 18:50 an der Bank los, das reicht locker und zudem spare ich dadurch lange Standzeiten am Anfang ein.


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Muss auch erst noch meinen neuen HR aufziehen. Denke dann fahre ich gleich am Kanal raus


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2013)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> @Reini: Fahre erst um 18:50 an der Bank los, das reicht locker und zudem spare ich dadurch lange Standzeiten am Anfang ein.



6 KM in 10 Minuten (36 km/h). Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 6 KM in 10 Minuten (36 km/h). Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.



E-Bike?


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 6 KM in 10 Minuten (36 km/h). Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.



:-D  ich plane um 19:05 auf zu schlagen, vorher geht ja sowieso nichts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wir alle so handeln - sicherlich ;-)


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2013)

@HTWolfi
Scheint so, als hättest du das steile Stuferl ein wenig zu gründlich aufgeräumt...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Psst


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Psst



Hab doch extra nix verraten.


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 seine Kante und die drei Anläufe... 

Ich sach nur RESPEKT 
spätestens nach dem ersten Versuch wäre ich bedient.

Das Apfel Zeug zeigt die Videos richtig rum an.
In der Sinnlos-Welt und im web wird es falsch rum angezeigt.
Ich habe keine passende Bearbeitungssoftware zur Hand.
Einfach den Monitor oder Kopf schief legen...


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2013)

Au backe


----------



## derwaaal (11. Dezember 2013)

sieht echt wie n gelernter Frontflipper aus!
Weh getan?
Ich hoffe nicht, aber gute Genesung für die blauen Flecken.


----------



## alex220 (11. Dezember 2013)

@topolino , welcher erster Versuch ??

Dennoch Respekt davor nicht auf zu geben!


----------



## derwaaal (11. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es morgen einen Nightride?
Ich hab ne Anfrage zum After-Work-Glühwein im Postkasten, daher müsste ich planen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2013)

@alex220
Ich sach ja auch "spätestens" - gleichbedeutend mit "gar net"
und in diesem Zusammenhang bin ich schon vom Anblick der "Stufe" bedient...


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spielraum bietet die Stufe nicht. Je langsamer man sie fährt, desto besser. Sonst staucht es im Ausgang.





Und bei Dunkelheit ist es sowieso schwieriger einzuschätzen. Hatte gestern Abend auch gut Glück gehabt. Wäre um ein Haar auch über den Lenker gegangen.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen


----------



## alex220 (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen



Nene ist schon gut so sonst hätte ich Iwann geglaubt das du nicht menschlich bist


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin nur schmerzbefreit mehr nicht


----------



## alex220 (11. Dezember 2013)

Kann man das Mittel dazu kaufen oder dealst du damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2013)

Schmerz is ja kein ding.. nur leider verreckt bei jedem sturz irgendwas an meiner kiste.. 
Da hab ich mehr angst davor...


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen


 
Sorry - ich dachte du meinst die Doku der tuning Maßnahme... 
...und die ist offline.

Ansonsten - auf Anhieb kann ja "jeder" 
aber nach zwei mal abrollen 
(wo sich andere bereits den Schädel eingerammelt oder die Pfote gebrochen haben) 
noch einen dritten draufsetzen ist echt hartnäckig und schmerzbefreit


----------



## alex220 (11. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> (wo sich andere bereits den Schädel eingerammelt oder die Pfote gebrochen haben)



Oooooch nöö muss das sein


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Dezember 2013)

Typischer Anfängerfehler!
Ich meine jetzt weniger aus fahrtechnischer, sondern mehr aus taktischer Sicht.
Falsch: Auslauf der Stufe »auffüttern« bis es wieder geht
Richtig: Übergang langsam abtragen bis es gerade noch geht

Und sag mir keiner, ich hätte euch nicht ausreichend gewarnt.


----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2013)

Uh, Tiefschlag


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2013)

»auffüttern«

drei Zweige und zwei Hände Tannennadeln mit Erde hatten mehr einen psychologischen Effekt
- als das es die Physik milde stimmte


----------



## alex220 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nimma


----------



## 0815p (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen



danke, das ich ned der einzige depp war, dens da gelöffelt hat


----------



## softlurch (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen


 war doch bestimmt der Rebound Schuld


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2013)

@peter metz
Klar, habe ich gern gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. Dezember 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> war doch bestimmt der Rebound Schuld



Das wäre doch der Test für den *Fat*lurch


----------



## softlurch (11. Dezember 2013)

Absolut! Kann nix zurückbounden und rollt sowieso besser 
Muss ich bloß mal wieder Zeit haben, wenn jemand mit der knipse da ist


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @HTWolfi
> Scheint so, als hättest du das steile Stuferl ein wenig zu gründlich aufgeräumt...



Sehe ich genauso, war heute nochmal dort. 



topolino schrieb:


> »auffüttern«
> 
> drei Zweige und zwei Hände Tannennadeln mit Erde hatten mehr einen psychologischen Effekt
> - als das es die Physik milde stimmte



Ja, die Mikado-Stäbchen habe ich gesehen.
Ich bins angefahren und hab dann erst mal verweigert   _mehrmals ganz tief durchatme_  und dann runter. Wäre um ein Haar schief gegangen.  Der Übergang ist echt kritisch, irgendwie unharmonisch. 

 @Milan0 Großer Respekt! 
Bin mir sicher, in der Nacht wäre ich es mit diesem Übergang ins Flache nicht gefahren, schon gar nicht mehrmals. Von mir bekommst auf jeden Fall einen Punkt gutgeschrieben.

Hab mir den Felsübergang, nach meinem fast über den Lenkergang , noch mal genauer angesehen. An der Mooslinie und der hell/dunkel Zeichnung am Felsen lässt sich der ursprünglichen Ansatzpunkt vom Auslauf noch erkennen. Hab dann versucht das zu rekonstruieren und in den Ausgangszustand zu versetzten.
Problem ist, dass die »Cheater« den ganzen festen Waldboden direkt am Felsen entfernt habe, um dann ihre Steine dort sicher zu positionieren. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich gestern zu viel von dem losen Nadelzeugs bei Seite geräumt hab. Optisch sollte es jetzt wieder passen, schwierig ist den Boden ausreichend fest zu bekommen, damit beim Runterfahren nicht gleich wieder Alles weggeschoben wird.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre es so schnell sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## katl22 (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre es so schnell sowieso nicht mehr



Hast dir doch was getan?


----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre es so schnell sowieso nicht mehr



richtige einstellung, laaangsamer runter dann wird der abflug auch net so schnell 

*EDIT* Mein Rad funtz wieder, blöde sperrklinken.... @peter metz baust mir welche aus STAHL?


----------



## Milan0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Nee alles gut, aber muss nicht wieder 2x abfliegen


----------



## MasterP1989 (12. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, bitte nur den dritten Versuch online stellen



Hätte da noch etwas für dich :


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2013)

mal ein tip: versucht mal nach dem einfahren das vorderrad ein wenig anzuziehen. das kann man ja nicht mit anschauen, wie ihr da wie nasse säcke runter fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2013)

vorbeikommen und vormachen


----------



## alex220 (12. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> vorbeikommen und vormachen


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2013)

wie du weisst, wohne ich nicht mehr im nürnberger raum.


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2013)

Weiß schon. Aber wer solche "Verbesserungsvorschläge" einbringt, der sollte diese auch verteidigen können.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

@stroker: alles Gute zum Geburtstag, der Herr. Und 'nen schicken Kuchen haste da gebacken bekommen


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Dezember 2013)

Passiert heute oder am Wochenende was? Eventuell morgen raus zur Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mal ein tip: versucht mal nach dem einfahren das vorderrad ein wenig anzuziehen. das kann man ja nicht mit anschauen, wie ihr da wie nasse säcke runter fahrt.


mit der technik lassen sich auch noch steilere sachen fahren. wenns schief geht machts richtig aua


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber steiler als senkrecht?  

Würd am WE weng fahren falls was zammgeht.

Weiß jemand ob ich die adapter von 1,5" steuersätzen auf 1 1/8 gabel nur unten verwenden kann, bzw. gibts die auch für oben?
Hab nix gefunden im netz...


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> mit der technik lassen sich auch noch steilere sachen fahren. wenns schief geht machts richtig aua



wie meinst denn das?
ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass man so weit kommt und das rad unter sich hervor zieht - im übertragenen sinne. wie man auf den videos sieht ist der ar$ch ja ganz weit hinten und man steht quasi senkrecht über dem rad wenn das vr den boden berührt. somit ist die kippgefahr halt auch recht groß. 
ich weiß nicht ob ich die gezeigte stufenhöhe so fahren würde. ich würde das eher halb droppen, wenn es langsam sein soll. sprich mit dem vr nur über die kante gehen und es dann gleich nach vorn weg ziehen.


----------



## lowfat (13. Dezember 2013)

der rebirth schaffts an den unmöglichsten stellen das vr noch vom fels nach vorn wegzureissen. 
ins flat würde ich das so auch nicht machen. bei landungen mit gefälle sollte es schon gehen. wie gesagt, wenns nicht klappt, machts richtig aua  ich werds mal an geeigneter stelle ausprobieren (das Landen. Hoffentlich nicht das aua...)


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

sauberes Video wüsste nicht ob ich noch weitere Versuche unternommen hätte. Sauber Reini.


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Dezember 2013)

Was geht jetzt morgen? Ich würde gern mal wieder bei Tageslicht etwas am STB spielen und anschließend ggf eine Runde fahren.
Ich peil mal 10:00 +- einige Minuten an falls sich noch jemand findet.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin bis Donnerstag noch im Prüfungsstress. Hoffe Dienstag Abend mit fahren zu können... 
VR da lupfen ist nicht so einfach. Die Stufe müsste so 1,60m hoch sein...


----------



## softlurch (13. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was geht jetzt morgen? Ich würde gern mal wieder bei Tageslicht etwas am STB spielen und anschließend ggf eine Runde fahren.
> Ich peil mal 10:00 +- einige Minuten an falls sich noch jemand findet.


Geht mir genauso. Habe aber, wenn überhaupt, erst ab 12 Uhr Zeit. Aber verlässlich isses nicht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

werde wohl ab Mittag/früher Nachmittag Tour fahren, entweder Buck oder Stadtwald. Wenn jemand mit will, ließe sich das auch noch konkreter festlegen


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was geht jetzt morgen? Ich würde gern mal wieder bei Tageslicht etwas am STB spielen und anschließend ggf eine Runde fahren.
> Ich peil mal 10:00 +- einige Minuten an falls sich noch jemand findet.



Werde dann auch mal ans STB kommen, so gegen 10:15.
Hab aber nur ca. 2h Zeit, daher eher nur vorne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin grad erst aufgewacht, ess schnell was und mach mich dann auf den Weg. 10:30 und ein bisschen spielen. Läuft.


----------



## alex220 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab Kinder Wochenende 
Ich könnte sie an den Spielplatz stecken wärend ich auf den für uns spiele


----------



## derwaaal (14. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> werde wohl ab Mittag/früher Nachmittag Tour fahren, entweder Buck oder Stadtwald. Wenn jemand mit will, ließe sich das auch noch konkreter festlegen



später Mittag Buck wär ich dabei!
Steht das noch bei Dir?
Sag am besten mal was Konkretes, z.B. 13:30 Eingang TG?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja, 13.30 ist ok. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal?


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2013)

fährt morgen jemand stb oder kalchi


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin jetzt kurzfristig doch noch nach Erlangen gefahren. Hab das Rad extra mitgenommen. Kalchi morgen, jedoch nicht zu zeitig. Wie siehts so gegen 11:00 Uhr aus? Turmdingensparkplatz.


----------



## Höfbert (14. Dezember 2013)

Wäre morgen dabei. Hast du Platz im Auto?


----------



## S P (14. Dezember 2013)

Kalchi klingt gut. Ich nehm den Foto mal mit.


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Dezember 2013)

Platz schon, bin aber schon in Erlangen  Komm dann mitm Fahrrad nach Tlohe gefahren.

SP schon im Darkroom gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (14. Dezember 2013)

Schade. Dann an alle anderen: Falls mich jemand mitnehmen kann, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## suoixon (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich peils auch mal an, hoffe nur ich bin bis dahin wach


----------



## lowfat (14. Dezember 2013)

morgens könnte ich auch zwei Stunden dabei sein. 10:00 Uhr Kalchi Parkplatz am Sportplatz?


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie siehts so gegen 11:00 Uhr aus? Turmdingensparkplatz.


----------



## derwaaal (14. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Schade. Dann an alle anderen: Falls mich jemand mitnehmen kann, wäre ich dabei!



fahr mitm Rad um 10°° los, dann biste auch um 11:00 am TurmP


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2013)

da i heut nix gmacht hab - werd i moin a mal wiedr zwischen lohe und reuth foarn - was blos no net ob i um a elfe scho dodn bin - aber ihr hängt ja eh immer an den gleichen Stelln rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (14. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> fahr mitm Rad um 10°° los, dann biste auch um 11:00 am TurmP




Das mach ich im Sommer gerne. im Winter hab ich wenig bock auf der Straße rumzueiern... Mal sehen, evtl kann ich mir ne Karre leihen.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (14. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Das mach ich im Sommer gerne. im Winter hab ich wenig bock auf der Straße rumzueiern... Mal sehen, evtl kann ich mir ne Karre leihen.



ich hab auch net von Straße gesprochen, aber kann jeder für sich entscheiden.
Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Höfbert (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie komm ich aus Nürnberg süd-West nach kalchi ohne zu mindestens 45 Minuten auf Straße zu verbringen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2013)

oder


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2013)

immer an ner pegnatz lang und irgendwann rechts wegbiegen 


über Buchenbühl wäre bereits die Anfahrt eine Radltour 


immer am RMD-Kanal lang wäre zur B4 keine wirkliche Alternative


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ohman und ich hocke auf Familienfeier fest...

Dienstag Abend habe ich wieder Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, bin ich froh wenn der ganze Lernstress erstmal vorbei ist


----------



## alex220 (14. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Wie komm ich aus Nürnberg süd-West nach kalchi ohne zu mindestens 45 Minuten auf Straße zu verbringen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich kann nur nachmittag fahren so ab drei , und da es schnell dunkel wird werden kurze Runden 
Sonst würde ich dich mitnehmen sorry


----------



## S P (14. Dezember 2013)

11 Uhr Turmdingens


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2013)

zu 4. ist kacke, oder? bin dabei *g


----------



## softlurch (15. Dezember 2013)

Werden bestimmt wieder 16+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

Nachreiche von heute... hu? gestern!


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

haben doch net mehr als 4 zugesagt?! 
 @_HTWolfi_ is das ne trial felge am VR? ^^




http://chainreactionhub.com/images/...thumbs/instruct_fattire_thumb_medium670_0.jpg


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2013)

@rebirth


dein neues HT?


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

ja, um übers wasser zu fahren


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_HTWolfi_ is das ne trial felge am VR? ^^



Ja, mein Ersatz VR mit 40mm Trialfelge (Maulweite 34mm), geht aber auch zum Trailfahren.
An meiner englischen VR-Nabe hat sich ein Lager in den »Kaffeemühlen-Modus« begeben.


----------



## alex220 (15. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @rebirth
> 
> 
> dein neues HT?




Ich kann nimma...


----------



## Höfbert (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr dann gegen 10:30 ne Runde am STB. Ist noch jemand dabei?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann gegen 10:30 ne Runde am STB. Ist noch jemand dabei?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



11 Uhr Klachi steht an.
Wolltest du nicht mit?


----------



## Höfbert (15. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich ja, aber nicht hin- und heimtreten...



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

Kann dich schon aufgabeln. B4?


----------



## Höfbert (15. Dezember 2013)

Ah jo, dann machen wir es so. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Höfbert (15. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Kann dich schon aufgabeln. B4?




Wann fährst du los?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

10:30 Uhr hier.


----------



## alex220 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wieso hasse ich euch gerade 

Habt Spaß Jungs wetter ist toll ich war schon draußen


----------



## Höfbert (15. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr hier.




Läfft


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wieso hasse ich euch gerade
> 
> Habt Spaß Jungs wetter ist toll ich war schon draußen



Das nächste Mal fährst wieder mit!


----------



## alex220 (15. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal fährst wieder mit!



Das würde mich sehr freuen!

Aber Kinder Wochenende ist auch schön und wichtig!
Werde auch mit ihnen raus gehen bisi wandern, ob sie mich dafür lieben weis ich nur noch nicht


----------



## suoixon (15. Dezember 2013)

ich bin dabei, komm aber ein paar Minuten später, muss vorher tanken!


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2013)

komme irgendwann nach + also fahre solo los + bin gestört - äh - habe noch ´ne Störung - äh - meine Rufbereitschaft...


----------



## alex220 (15. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> komme irgendwann nach + also fahre solo los + bin gestört - äh - habe noch ´ne Störung - äh - meine Rufbereitschaft...



Stimmt - ja - äh - ja - hmh - jaja


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2013)

War ja klar, dass du deinen Kommentar dazu abgibst.


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich war bis ca. 12:30 oben. Soweit habt ihr es mit Spielen und fotografieren bis dahin wohl nicht geschafft.

Hier was für Wolfi:


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Dezember 2013)

Geil wars. Hausaufgaben gemacht von denen ich noch nichtmal wusste, dass ich sie auf hab.


----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

War wieder top 
























































Danke an alle Beteiligten zum Linsen füttern.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2013)

Sauber! Die Kalchi Stufe fehlt mir auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Dezember 2013)

*lol*
hab gerade verzweifelt überlegt wo am Stbr oder Buck das sein könnte............wird Zeit für Urlaub

@_HTWolfi_
Du fährst einen 18" Rahmen oder? Bei welche Körpergröße?
Ich liege mit einen 174 immer blöd zwischendrin. 
Hab den in 16" bestellt. Billiger und taugt mir von der Geo mehr als mein blauer.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO45650B/on_one_45650b_frame

wär doch auch was für @_rebirth_, der 18" ist in schwarz auf Lager. Lässt sich auch mit 26" fahren. Die 5mm mehr Kettenstrebe werden nichts ausmachen. 

Da ich meinen 26" LRS noch nicht verkauft habe werde ich beides mal reinstecken.


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bilder. Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Das Fatbike hätte ich gerne mal ausprobiert.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @_HTWolfi_
> Du fährst einen 18" Rahmen oder? Bei welche Körpergröße?
> Ich liege mit einen 174 immer blöd zwischendrin.
> Hab den in 16" bestellt. Billiger und taugt mir von der Geo mehr als mein blauer.
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO45650B/on_one_45650b_frame



Ich würde meinen 16" passt für deine Größe perfekt. Oberrohr ist nur 10mm kürzer als beim 18", was ich gut finde. Beim 16" sollten die Bremsgriffe auch übers Oberrohr gehen, wenns den Lenker mal verdreht. Das 44er Steuerrohr ist auch ein Vorschritt. Verhilft der Font vielleicht auch zu etwas mehr Steifigkeit.

Ich fühle mich auf meinem 18" mit 182cm Körpergröße und die 86cm Schrittlänge recht wohl.

 @S P  und SAUBER!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2013)

Geile Bilder, sehr gut.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Dezember 2013)

da wart ihr ja voll in der verbotenen Zone unterwegs


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

sepa photograhy, ich werd verrückt  sind gut geworden 


@MTBermLuS findest du ein Bild vom "Super Raw"? Könnt mir echt gefallen das teil =)


----------



## softlurch (15. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Hier was für Wolfi:


Das macht live noch viel mehr Laune als im Fernsehen 
 @S P: das könnte man doch auch mal in Kalchi drehen, oder?


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

@_HTWolfi_ 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62937

@ rest: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy0R5J-ArvA#t=62


----------



## S P (16. Dezember 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Das macht live noch viel mehr Laune als im Fernsehen
> @S P: das könnte man doch auch mal in Kalchi drehen, oder?



Sicher. Und mit ner Steadicam würde das auch noch besser aussehen. 
Dachte, wir wollten eh mal einen kleinen Film machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

Der frühe Vogel..... ich seh schon 

Aber sind jetzt alle auf dem Fatbiketrip seit der Eurobike?

Das ist ja wie mit 27.5


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS findest du ein Bild vom "Super Raw"? Könnt mir echt gefallen das teil =)



Am Telefon meinte er, das Bild kommt bald online, ebenso die restlichen Geodaten z.B. Tretlagerhöhe.
Wollte mir vorab eine Email schicken. Bis jetzt kam aber nichts. Hab den Rahmen dann einfach bestellt und nur noch mal gefragt ob ich ihn auch die Woche noch bekomme. Er hätte meine Email aber nicht vergessen nur noch nicht die gewünschten Infos....   Ist wohl am Mittwoch bei mir. 

Blöderweise ist der Käufer meines blauen wieder abgesprungen....... brauch das Geld für ein 29"


----------



## S P (16. Dezember 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> da wart ihr ja voll in der verbotenen Zone unterwegs



Verboten, laut Piktogramm, ja nur voll-ungefederte Bikes 
War also nur einer dabei, der eine OW begangen hat.


----------



## softlurch (16. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Verboten, laut Piktogramm, ja nur voll-ungefederte Bikes
> War also nur einer dabei, der eine OW begangen hat.


So ungefedert ist das gar nicht 
... Kann also nicht gemeint gewesen sein :what:


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2013)

@MTBermLuS hast es in raw oder schwarz bestellt? 
Was für nen steuersatz machst rein?


----------



## Blennie (16. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Bilder habt ihr da !!!
Reschbeckt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Dezember 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder habt ihr da !!!
> Reschbeckt!!!



Darfst mich gerne duzen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_MTBermLuS_ hast es in raw oder schwarz bestellt?
> Was für nen steuersatz machst rein?



Nach den bunten Dingen die letzte Zeit mal wieder schnödes Schwarz.
Steuersatz ZS44/EC44, hab ja noch den Hope Steuersatz und das Workcomponents Angelset da. 
Letztes hoffe ich ja immernoch inkl. RAhmen und Gabel zu verkaufen.
Muss den Preis mal reduzieren 

Verbauen werde ich meine 27.5" 140mm Reveleation welche auf 150mm getraveln wird. Dank 44er Steuerohr,  tapered Schaft und 15mm Achse dürfte das für mich steif genug sein. 
Die Pike mache ich lieber zu Geld, wenn auch etwas ungern. Aber verkauft sich leichter als die Revelation.

Btw: man muss jetzt echt die Luftkolbenstange tauschen um den Federweg zwischen 100 und 150mm anzupassen.


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2013)

Welchen w.c. steuersatz hast du?


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. Dezember 2013)

Nice die Bilder :

Das Wetter schaut gut aus, geht am Dienstag ( t < 24 Stunden ) was zusammen? Tiergarten oder Stb um 19 Uhr?


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Welchen w.c. steuersatz hast du?


http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-69-p.asp
Bestellt zumindest, bekommen habe ich einen ohne EC oben. War mir egal. passt ja auch.


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2013)

Sondern? ZS? 
 @MasterP1989 1900 stb.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, spamen wir etwas den fred zu 

Wenn ich nachts im Wald was sehen würde, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei. Aber auch meine Wilma ist mir da zu wenig. Dämliche "Nachtkurzsichtigkeit"


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2013)

Bekommst du von WC antworten per mail? Die husten mir irgendwie was... 

Spamen sind die doch gewohnt hier


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab nur einmal ne Frage gestellt, schon ne Weile her. Wollte ein spezielles Kettenblatt.
Hatten binnen 2 Tagen meine Antwort. Etwas lange, aber die Briten sind wohl so. 
Hab schon einiges von On-One gehabt und auch jetzt wieder. Da rufe ich lieber an. Da können sie nicht aus. Das letzte mal hatte ich auch einen dran der klar zu verstehen war.
Wenn ich da an unseren Standort in der UK denke.........puh. Das erste mal hab ich mich echt gefragt ob das wirklich Englisch ist.


----------



## katl22 (16. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bekommst du von WC antworten per mail? Die husten mir irgendwie was...
> 
> Spamen sind die doch gewohnt hier


Hi, hast du die Nachricht nicht bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (16. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Darfst mich gerne duzen.



So einen Adeligen kann ich doch nicht einfach duzen, Herr von und zu FotoGRAF!!!


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> FotoGRAF!!!


----------



## alex220 (17. Dezember 2013)

Will planen ...
Geht was am Wochenende zusammen ?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Dezember 2013)

Heute 19oo STB geht klar?


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2013)

Na logo


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Dachte, wir wollten eh mal einen kleinen Film machen?



Könnte dich demnächst mal für ein kleines Projekt brauchen  Kenn mich ja Foto und Filmtechnisch net so aus...
Wenn du Lust hast, hab da was in der Birne

Zwischen weihnachten und 6. Jan hab ich frei, da komm ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit in die Nembercher Gegend.
Vielleicht geht auch am Freitag oder Samstag was...

Mein CT wird die Woche auch wieder fertig


----------



## fusion4life (17. Dezember 2013)

@Dampfsti:was war mim ct?hast des a weng ausgeschlachtet für des hochrad


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> @Dampfsti:was war mim ct?hast des a weng ausgeschlachtet für des hochrad



Naaa, Schaltauch incl. Gwinde ausn Ausfallend rausgrissn...
Ausserdem hab ich noch aufs Mirfe gwadd


----------



## S P (17. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Könnte dich demnächst mal für ein kleines Projekt brauchen  Kenn mich ja Foto und Filmtechnisch net so aus...
> Wenn du Lust hast, hab da was in der Birne
> 
> Zwischen weihnachten und 6. Jan hab ich frei, da komm ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit in die Nembercher Gegend.
> ...



Klar. Film, oder Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Klar. Film, oder Foto?



Beides, aber da unterhalt ma uns mal noch drüber.. 

Kann zum Filmen auch noch a EOS und mei alte Gopro dazusteuern


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2013)

@S P danke! Sitz scho im auto


----------



## Milan0 (17. Dezember 2013)

Schön wars. 

Steve alles wieder heile, oder musst einschicken?


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Dezember 2013)

Das Beste hat Steve mal wieder verpasst. Man könnte fast sagen das war das Jahreshighlight heute.

Die Banane hättest du uns noch da lassen müssen, die hätten wir für dich aufgehängt.


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2013)

Einschicken? Nene.. ich bekomm sowieso nen freilauf auf garantie. Werd morgen ma nachfragen wann der kommt, dann steck ich den gleich rein. Denk es lag daran das ich nur eine sperrklinke, statt alle, getauscht hab. Thema unterschiedliche längen usw..

Welches highlight?


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Dezember 2013)

War nur Spaß war total langweilig dann noch.

Wir haben nur rausgefunden, dass die Überschlagskante keine 1.60m ist und mit dem vermutlichen Wolfituning geht sie jetzt auch ganz gut zu fahren, aber immer noch sehr knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

Kein 1,60? Wie ihr das wohl gemessen habt?! Hmmmm  
 @MTBermLuS das on-one schon da? Brauch anständige bilder


----------



## katl22 (18. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kein 1,60? Wie ihr das wohl gemessen habt?! Hmmmm
> 
> Na wie wohl. Ich hab mich davor gestellt und hab das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich krieg den Rappel mit dieser neuen Forumsausschauigkeit. Wir kriegt man wieder eingestellt, daß die neuesten Beiträge oben stehen sollen? Hat das jemand schon gefunden? 
man sieht auch nicht mehr, wann ein Beitrag geschrieben wurde und kann nur noch zitieren. Bin ich zu blöd oder ist das echt so?


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Dezember 2013)

Das konnte man vorher umstellen, dass die neuesten Sachen oben sind? :O

Mich stört viel mehr, dass die Seite auf meinem 27" Bildschirm jetzt nur noch minimalen Platz nutzt aber dafür schöne riesige graue Ränder rundrum sind. :/


----------



## dertobel (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die Ränder an meinem 27"er abgeklebt. Jetzt passt's wieder .
Spaß beiseite: Ich find's mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## suoixon (18. Dezember 2013)

Am Laptop mit 15" ists ok


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Dezember 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das konnte man vorher umstellen, dass die neuesten Sachen oben sind? :O
> 
> Mich stört viel mehr, dass die Seite auf meinem 27" Bildschirm jetzt nur noch minimalen Platz nutzt aber dafür schöne riesige graue Ränder rundrum sind. :/



Wem sagst du das, selbst bei 24" ist das kacke.....sind wir wieder im Zeitalter von bernsteinfarbenen 4:3 Monitoren angelangt.
Irgendwie wird hier die letzte Zeit nur verschlimmbessert, wer auch immer das macht, muss von meiner noch aktuellen Frima zum IBC Team gewechselt haben..........
Meine Befürchtung, mehr Platz für Werbung.......
Unübersichtlich hoch 10

Am Schmarnfohn ists auch nicht besser.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2013)

Die grauen Ränder nerven mich auch gewaltig!
Und die Werbung im Thema immer an der 2. Stelle!

@lowfat
Wann wer was geschrieben hat, steht jetzt unter dem Beitrag


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2013)

ich hab einen thread im forum zum forum aufgemacht.Hier die Antworten der Admins:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vermisste-funktionen-im-neuen-forum.672076/
Es ist eine Mischung aus "geht wirklich nicht" und "ich bin zu doof" 
leider kann man im Moment Antwortbeiträge nicht direkt verlinken. Im Momenet siehts wirklich nach einem funktionalen Rückschritt für das Forum aus 
Ich schätze, daß der Kaffeeberbrauch der Admins in diesen Tagen sprunghaft ansteigen wird...


----------



## AnAx (18. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bekommst du von WC antworten per mail?



Daran würde ich gern noch die Frage anschließen, ob Works Components Versandbestätigungen schickt? Hab für mein Angleset bisher keine bekommen und die Bestellung ist schon was her^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade nach den Emails gesucht. Irgendwie nicht mehr gefunden. 
Gab auf alle Fälle keine Versandbestätigung. Gedauert hats 8 Tage ab Bestellung.
PlanetX war da schneller. Donnerstag bestellt gestern geliefert.


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

boa is das ne beschi$$ene optik hier!!! Ich kotz gleich aufn tisch!


----------



## AnAx (18. Dezember 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hab gerade nach den Emails gesucht. Irgendwie nicht mehr gefunden.
> Gab auf alle Fälle keine Versandbestätigung. Gedauert hats 8 Tage ab Bestellung.
> PlanetX war da schneller. Donnerstag bestellt gestern geliefert.


Danke fürs nachschauen, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei mir bald soweit ist


----------



## softlurch (18. Dezember 2013)

Auf alle Fälle is das HIER der "biker in und um Nürnberg gesucht"-Fred. Sieht doch im tapatalk aus wie immer ...


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

vielleicht sollt ichs doch endlich mal nutzen....


----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2013)

Mit Tapatalk ist es erträglich. Ansonsten absoluter Dreck


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

Test @ tapatalk 

Gesendet mit...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Dezember 2013)

Was habt ihr denn, mit dem fixen Layout kann ich wenigsten mit meinem 17'' Röhrenmonitor surfen ohne quer zu scrollen. 
Stimmt schon, ist alles deutlich schlechter geworden hier, die halb verschwindenden Zitate, zu viel Platz für Signatur und so Kram im Vergleich zum Post, keine einfach sichtbare Trennung, alles ziemlich überladen. Immerhin konnten sie mal den Australiern zuwinken, so tief wie sie in's Klo gegriffen haben.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Dezember 2013)

Ach das wird schon, man gewöhnt sich ja bekanntlich an alles, außer vielleicht an Avid Bremsen. Aber für Foren kann man das denke ich schon sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

@Thomas scheinbar bin ich net der einzigste dems hier nicht mehr gefällt


----------



## S P (18. Dezember 2013)

Ahhhh.... alles kaputt.


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2013)

<<<<<<<<<< =)


----------



## derwaaal (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, und mich nervt auch, dass man von der Forenübersicht nicht mehr zum aktuellsten Beitrag des jeweiligen Freds springen kann.

edit: Oh, jetzt hab ich es gefunden: man  muss auf die _Zeitangabe klicken.


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir mit Firefox sieht es ganz ordentlich aus 






userContent.css

```
@-moz-document domain(mtb-news.de) {
  body {
    background-color: rgb(240, 240, 240) !important;
  }

  div[class='pageWidth'] {
    width: 100% !important;
    max-width: 100% !important;
  }

  .pageWidth {
    width: 100% !important; 
    max-width: 100% !important;
  }

  #headerMover {
    max-width: 100% !important;
  }
}
```


----------



## TheGeneralist (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Ich bleib fuer zwei wochen uber Weinachtern in Nuernberg und moechte radfahren. Am besten Mountain Bike, aber road bike geht auch. Das einzige das ich in der Nahe gefahren bin ist Pegnitz - Pottenstein.

Ich denke ich kann ein Fahrrad ausleihen in Nuremberg, aber es ist zu kalt immer auf der Karte zu schauen.

Ich bin nicht so fit, aber auch nicht sehrt unfit. bis 40km geht kein Problem (off road) Oder 100km auf der Strasse.

Fahrt jemand mit?


Sorry for the appalling German.

Alex from Manchester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Dezember 2013)

...nur blöd das es den Firefox derzeit nur in 32 Bit oder als Beta in der 64 Bit Version gibt
und beides "geht nu mal garnich"

ansonsten ist das neue Forumsdesign mal so richtig zum...
der / die Verantwortlichen sollten (mit 29") gerädert werden


----------



## S P (19. Dezember 2013)

Für die Stylish Add-On Nutzer (gibt es für Firefox und Chrome) habe ich auf Basis von @HTWolfi CSS einen Userstyle erstellt.

Edit: Gab es schon. Also Stylish für Firefox und Chrome installieren und freuen.


----------



## dertobel (19. Dezember 2013)

@S P:
ich habe mal den *tumbs up*-button zum liken gedrückt - nur um es auszuprobieren


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich mir das nur noch für meinen Safari hinbiegen.
und ein bisschen performanter dürfte das ganze auf dem Telefon auch noch werden dann passt ja wieder alles.


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Dezember 2013)

Also ich finde das überhaupt nicht so schlecht hier mit einem 24 Zoll LCD 

@S_P: Habe am Dienstag noch den Lipo (2S 5Ah) innerhalb von 45 Minuten wieder voll gemacht. Ladestrom 5A, die Lampe hat nur 2,5 Ah verbraucht während der gesamten Fahrtzeit. ==> 0,005 € an Stromkosten (26 Cent pro kWh) 

Bevor jetzt jemand fragt wieso es nicht 30 Minuten waren: ( http://matthias-hielscher.de/rc/452/Ladekurven_von_LiPo-_und_NiMH-Akkus.html )

edit:

Habe mit diesem Ladegerät bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor..._6_50W_6A_Balancer_Charger_w_accessories.html


----------



## S P (19. Dezember 2013)

Interessant. Ich muss mal checken, warum der originale Akku so schnell aufgegeben hat. Die 3.6V Zellspannung waren meiner Meinung nach zu schnell erreicht.


----------



## SuShu (19. Dezember 2013)

TheGeneralist schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bleib fuer zwei wochen uber Weinachtern in Nuernberg und moechte radfahren. Am besten Mountain Bike, aber road bike geht auch. Das einzige das ich in der Nahe gefahren bin ist Pegnitz - Pottenstein.
> 
> Ich denke ich kann ein Fahrrad ausleihen in Nuremberg, aber es ist zu kalt immer auf der Karte zu schauen.
> ...



Hi Alex,

irgendwer wird schon etwas fahren. Also schau einfach immer mal hier in den Thread rein und schließe dich dann dem Trupp an, wenn´s passt. Für Ausfahrten in die Fränkische schau evtl. mal bei Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische - Teil 2 rein.


----------



## suoixon (20. Dezember 2013)

Geht morgen Mittag was zusammen?
@S P der Link ist leider down vom fix0r


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2013)

Sieht nach einem DNS redirect aus 
Warte einfach mal ab - wird bald wieder gehen.


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2013)

@S P kannst mir verraten wie man das anwendet? Installiert hab ich stylish und dann das addon von der hp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (20. Dezember 2013)

Leute ich brauch Infos 
Geht was zusammen morgen 
Frage sogar im Erlanger Forum nach 
☺️


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2013)

wär evtl dabei.


----------



## microbat (20. Dezember 2013)

@alex220
morgen fahre ich bestimmt irgend-wann und -wo
aber weiter als das es vermutlich ab T-lohe los geht bin ich noch net
und weiß auch noch net - wann ich es weiß
und hab´ deshalb auch auf deine Anfrage keinen Mug´s g´macht


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2013)

@alex220
martina u ich werden um 1100uhr stb fohren (*tour fahren)*d.h schon zu den schönen stellen fahren, aber ned ewig rumpropiern , sondern auch paar meter u Hm machen


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2013)

Da schließe ich mich evtl an


----------



## alex220 (20. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt habe ich die Qual der Wahl 
 

Mensch mit diesem tapatalk muss man sich zurechtfinden erstmal


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2013)

bei was


----------



## alex220 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ob mit topo kalchi
Oder stb
Wobei ich stb auch mal bei Tag sehen will xD 



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## microbat (20. Dezember 2013)

also vor 13:00 bin ich sicherlich inaktiv
und komme frühestens ab 14:00 irgendwo los

@alex220 
kannst ja Vormittags STB und am Nachmittag ab T-lohe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (20. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @alex220
> martina u ich werden um 1100uhr stb fohren (*tour fahren)*d.h schon zu den schönen stellen fahren, aber ned ewig rumpropiern , sondern auch paar meter u Hm machen


Dabei!
Ich bin auch nicht mehr ansteckend – war ein schei55 Wochenbeginn und das im wahrsten Sinn.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dabei!
> Ich bin auch nicht mehr ansteckend – war ein schei55 Wochenbeginn und das im wahrsten Sinn.


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte noch auf die offizielle freigabe, aber bin zu 90% dabei.


----------



## suoixon (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch sehr Lust, Treffpunkt ist noch mal wo genau?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2013)

Einfach "am steinbrüchlein 20" anfahren. Ausfahrt zollhaus.


----------



## SuShu (21. Dezember 2013)

Komme auch 11:00 STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss leider absagen :-(
Mir ist Familiär was dazwischen gekommen ;-(

Tut mir sehr leid 


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2013)

Blöd


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Dezember 2013)

1100 schaffe ich nicht. Muss noch einiges erledigen.
Ich werde später etwas am Stbr rumeiern. Das kleine Schwarze ausführen. Allerdings nichts Großes.
Das HR weigert sich noch vehement die Luft ordentlich zu halten. Langsam habe ich die flow ex in verdacht. Muss mal nach ner Delle suchen.
Nämlich egal welchen Reifen ich da aufziehe. Das Ventil und Felgenband sitzen sauber.


----------



## suoixon (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich habs auch net geschafft, sorry.

@MTBermLuS: Welche Reifen? Ich bekomm meine RQ auf der normalen Flow hinten auch nicht 100% dicht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Dezember 2013)

Conti MKII, Trailking, die Schwalbe HD oder NN sitzen so locker, da will die Luft erst garnicht rein.
Der Onza vorn hielt schon ohne Milch die Luft über nacht. Wollte das mal testen.
Der MKII jetzt ging so stramm drauf das ich den 20cm Montagehebel gebraucht habe.
Luft war auch gleich drin. Hält nur nicht. Jetzt erst mal fahren, das hilft meist.


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2013)

Vorweihnachts-STB-Tour


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Höfbert (22. Dezember 2013)

Geht heut noch was?


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Geht heut noch was?



ich wär dabei, aber die anderen sind ja heut Vormittag schon in der Fränkischen unterwegs - da bleiben wohl nicht mehr viele Willige übrig, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (22. Dezember 2013)

Wäre auch dabei, ab ca. 14 uhr


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2013)

Und? Wo? Wann genau?


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2013)

@S P der rest der bilder nix geworden?


----------



## S P (22. Dezember 2013)

Nee, das Schwein lahmt doch. Und mal länger schlafen ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Höfbert (22. Dezember 2013)

War jetzt auch spontan in der fränkischen unterwegs. Nach den Feiertagen wieder...



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2013)

Geht morgen, am Montag, etwas?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin raus bis nach den Feiertagen. Evtl am Freitag dann ne Runde, wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2013)

Reini dienstag früh auch ka zeit?


----------



## alex220 (22. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Reini dienstag früh auch ka zeit?


Wo evtl ? 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2013)

Leutenbach, beim roland daheim.


----------



## dertobel (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern mal wieder ne Schlammschlacht in Kalchi gegönnt... Die Forstwirtschaft wütet stellenweise in größerem Ausmaße... und leider sind einige Trails erstmal geplättet...


----------



## Milan0 (23. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Reini dienstag früh auch ka zeit?



Ne leider nicht. Bin bei der Familie außen zu Besuch...


----------



## alex220 (23. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht. Bin bei der Familie außen zu Besuch...



Immer diese Pflichtveranstaltungen
Einfach schrecklich xD


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Leutenbach, beim roland daheim.


Oder beim Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt.


----------



## gandi85 (23. Dezember 2013)

@dertobel: mach mal paar bilder von den "verwüstungen". Weiß nie wozu man die mal gebrauchen kann!!!! 
Sicher, dass es die harvester waren? vielleicht auch ne 17 Manngruppe mitm großen Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (23. Dezember 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @dertobel: mach mal paar bilder von den "verwüstungen". Weiß nie wozu man die mal gebrauchen kann!!!!
> Sicher, dass es die harvester waren? vielleicht auch ne 17 Manngruppe mitm großen Baron



Ganz sicher! Das schwere Gerät stand mitten auf'm Trail! Evtl. schaffe ich es die kommenden Tage nochmal dort zu fahren... dann nehme ich die Kamera mit - sieht teilweise echt heftig aus... und an den mrkierten Bäumen erkennt man, dass die da noch nicht fertig sind .
Das hätte der 17 Mann Trailwurm niemals so hinbekommen - zum Glück! Die richtige Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, hinterlassen wir sowieso so gut wie keine Flurschäden .


----------



## microbat (23. Dezember 2013)

nee - sind noch nicht fertig
und es ist ne ganz normale Ernte
haben beim Reh-Gehege angefangen
und arbeiten sich quer durch den Wald


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2013)

Hey @topo,
nachdem Du in EBS net fahren willst, magst Du ab 10°° oder 11°° ne kurze Runde in Nbg drehen, zB TG?


----------



## alex220 (24. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hey @topo,
> nachdem Du in EBS net fahren willst, magst Du ab 10°° oder 11°° ne kurze Runde in Nbg drehen, zB TG?



11 könnte ich evtl schaffen 
Eher Mittag 
Ist alles noch bisi unsicher bei mir 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2013)

unsicher ist schlecht.
ich muss dann späte ja auch wieder zurück sein.
ich fahr dann schon mal


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt noch jemand? Hätte noch 2std Zeit. Reicht für bissle rumrollen am Stbr


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2013)

Happy x-mas:


http://www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## suoixon (25. Dezember 2013)

Geht heute Vormittag noch was zusammen? Auch gern ne Runde XC falls jemand so motiviert ist und Grundlagen Training machen möchte


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2013)

Grundlage klingt mir heute zu anstrengend.  

Sonst noch wer bissle rum rollen am stbr oder buck? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (25. Dezember 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Grundlage klingt mir heute zu anstrengend.
> 
> Sonst noch wer bissle rum rollen am stbr oder buck?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk



Kann ja auch Grundlagen Training gemeint sein und ned Ausdauer , hoffe ich ?! xD

Wann habt ihr euch das so ca. Vorgestellt ?
Fahre gerade Heim, fragt mich nicht wo ich war weis es selber ned  , und bräuchte no bisi


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2013)

Bin dann mal am stbr.  In max 30min.  Kann aber auch nur ne Std rumgeier werden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2013)

#@&$ der nimmt das verf.#[email protected]& gesendet blabla nicht weg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (25. Dezember 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> #@&$ der nimmt das verf.#[email protected]& gesendet blabla nicht weg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


Und dieser wortfilter.....xD


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2013)

Zur Abwechslung ein Musterbeispiel für gelungene Trailbau-Kunst. 50cm hoch, 60cm lang, nur loses Holz mit minimal Erde. Sollte der Erbauer das hier lesen, reiß es einfach wieder ab, damit nimmst du mir die Arbeit ab


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich denk das waren die wanderer. 2 sekunden auf und ab sind bei den meisten noch drin


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie nimmt das die letzte Zeit überhand.....zuviele Radler konzentriert auf bestimmte Gebiete........bzw. ein Gebiet.
Viele Dinge, wo so mancheiner sich früher mal gedacht hat, das wäre bestimmt nett, aber man lässt es wohl, der Natur zu liebe, ist mittlerweile breitgefahren, umgegraben etc. 
Was ich heute wieder gesehen habe.......

Sonst war´s heute wieder ganz nett am Stbr. Erstaunlich trocken vorallem.


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2013)

Man müsst halt ma die bauherren treffen. Ich denk aber die bauen dann wenn der rest grad auf der arbeit ist, so nach der schule und so..


----------



## Milan0 (25. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hätte da Zeit


----------



## alex220 (25. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da Zeit



Soso xD


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (25. Dezember 2013)

SCHÜLER 

Die Kalchi-Trails waren heute (und gestern) auch wieder mal Super und heute bis zum Schluss auch relativ trocken.
Bei der Turmbergabfahrt hatte ich noch eine Begegnung der "dritten Art" - eine Schubkarre stand im finsteren Wald mitten am Trail.
Die Leute in der Steinbruchecke feiern bei Lagerfeuerromantik eine Waldweihnacht...
- die dachten vermutlich wie ich, lauter Verrückte sind im Wald unterwegs


----------



## Höfbert (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest zusammen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Höfbert (25. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand nen Baron in 2.3 rumfliegen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandi85 (25. Dezember 2013)

jep


----------



## gandi85 (25. Dezember 2013)

fast neu, bin mit dem nie richtig warm geworden. hat mir definitiv zu wenig volumen


----------



## Höfbert (25. Dezember 2013)

In bcc und faltbar?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2013)

willst du dauerhaft kaufen oder nur mal für ne Weile testen? Für letzteres hätte ich auch einen da. Und ja, 2,3 faltbar BCC


----------



## gandi85 (25. Dezember 2013)

faltbar ist er, den rest weiß ich ned. wie erkenn ich das? glaub aber schon dass er die blackchillie mischung hatte.


----------



## S P (25. Dezember 2013)

Muss Made in Germany drauf stehen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2013)

Aufm 2.3er steht Handmade in Germany in "Bunt".


----------



## alex220 (25. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Aufm 2.3er steht Handmade in Germany in "Bunt".



Psssst
Ich gug gerade die Helene Fischer Show 
xD



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## microbat (25. Dezember 2013)

mit Flagge und das Gummi hat ´nen ganz bestimmten Geruch wenn´s frisch ist


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2013)

Gummi-Fetisch?


----------



## microbat (26. Dezember 2013)

absolut - wenn´s doch nur der Einzige wäre


----------



## microbat (26. Dezember 2013)

Bezug zum Post #8524
USE WEBCODE:
UKALLFRAMES20
...für alle die sich noch ein on-one Rad´l zusammenschrauben möchten.
20 % auf die Rahmen - bis heut´ Nacht 23:59 Uhr.


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Versuchung ist groß...........

fährt denn heute keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2013)

werde morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren inkl mittlerde, martina u a kumpel is mit am bord


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2013)

Da werde ich mich wohl auch wieder mit anschließen


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2013)

Juckt schon arg in den Fingern das Weihnachtsgeld in einen 456 Evo raw zu investieren...


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Dezember 2013)

Und schwach geworden?
;-)
Ich hab die Kurve gerade nochmal gekriegt. 2 müssen genügen.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2013)

Blieb auch vernünftig


----------



## Höfbert (27. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da werde ich mich wohl auch wieder mit anschließen


Halb elf beim Metzger?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## suoixon (27. Dezember 2013)

Geht in Nürnberg/Erlangen noch was zusammen? Weil fränkische werd ich zeitlich kaum schaffen. Müsste ja jetzt los und hab noch nichts an, geschweige das Rad im Auto!

Andere Frage: Könnte mir mal einer von der Stolpertruppe Nachhilfe im Hinterrad Versetzten geben?


----------



## Höfbert (27. Dezember 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Geht in Nürnberg/Erlangen noch was zusammen? Weil fränkische werd ich zeitlich kaum schaffen. Müsste ja jetzt los und hab noch nichts an, geschweige das Rad im Auto!
> 
> Andere Frage: Könnte mir mal einer von der Stolpertruppe Nachhilfe im Hinterrad Versetzten geben?



Elf am STB passt doch


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Halb elf beim Metzger?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Geht klar. Bis gleich


----------



## suoixon (27. Dezember 2013)

Wer fährt denn jetzt STB?


----------



## Höfbert (27. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geht klar. Bis gleich



Hab gerade auf die Uhr geschaut... Ich brauch 10 Minuten länger. Kannst auch scho vorfahren.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt STB?



Komme einfach mit, dann siehst es  

@Höfbert 
Wird bei mir auch knapp...


----------



## suoixon (27. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, ich mach mich fertig
Könnte dann paar Minuten später werden.

Ich hoffe mal ich finds, war da ja noch nicht


----------



## Höfbert (27. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Komme einfach mit, dann siehst es
> 
> @Höfbert
> Wird bei mir auch knapp...


 
Bist du scho los?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (27. Dezember 2013)

Bin gleich am STB.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2013)

Was geht MORGEN?


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Dezember 2013)

Regen. ...... bin eh nicht da. 
War echt nass heute im fü stadtwald. Alles knirscht vor sich hin. 

Von der Couch gesendet.


----------



## rehhofer (27. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren inkl mittlerde, martina u a kumpel is mit am bord


 Irgendwie klappt Steinbrüchlein und mit Gruppe fahren bei mir nicht. Offenbar habe ich da einen festen "Point of return" - sei es aus technischen oder magentechnischen Gründen. Aber schön wars trotzdem so weit ich eben gekommen bin.
A saubers "Allmächd" an eich alle und kummd goud nei ins neie Johr.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2013)

War wieder mal eine wunderschöne Runde. Paar Hausaufgaben aber liegen gelassen...


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt Steinbrüchlein und mit Gruppe fahren bei mir nicht. Offenbar habe ich da einen festen "Point of return" - sei es aus technischen oder magentechnischen Gründen. Aber schön wars trotzdem so weit ich eben gekommen bin.
> A saubers "Allmächd" an eich alle und kummd goud nei ins neie Johr.


 und, ausgschissn


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Paar Hausaufgaben aber liegen gelassen...



die mach mer dann morgen


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War wieder mal eine wunderschöne Runde. Paar Hausaufgaben aber liegen gelassen...


gut bist gfohrn u gstanden


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut bist gfohrn u gstanden


... Und gesprungen


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja hat fast genauso geschmeidig ausgesehen wie bei Ali C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2013)

Geht morgen nix zamm????


----------



## alex220 (27. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht morgen nix zamm????


Hab Kinder We



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## softlurch (27. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht morgen nix zamm????


Sonntag, 10:30 Uhr, Technikspielen oder flotte Runde am STB. Hab nur 2h Zeit.


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2013)

hat jemand ne Schaltbare ISCG 05 Kettenführung rumliegen? Vorzugsweiße Shaman oder Stinger.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du dir ein paar Löcher in die Stinger die ich hier noch hab bohrst dann kann die auch ISCG.


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2013)

glaub das wird nix


----------



## User85319 (28. Dezember 2013)

Müsste mal in den Keller schauen, glaub da liegt noch ne iscg stinger rum...


----------



## softlurch (28. Dezember 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Sonntag, 10:30 Uhr, Technikspielen oder flotte Runde am STB. Hab nur 2h Zeit.


Ups, meinte natürlich heute Samstag statt Sonntag. Diese Feiertage machen einen ganz verrückt. War schön ruhig heute im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
bekomme demnächst nen Rahmen und würde ihn bei guten Möglichkeiten gerne umgestalten.
Das Ganze sollte möglichst billig sein also max. 50 €.
Kennt jmd. von euch in Erlangen/Fürth/Nürnberg einen Betrieb der chemisch entlackt, lackier, pulvert oder eloxiert in der Preisklasse?
Sandstrahlen kommt nicht in Frage da die Oberfläche hinterher eher suboptimal ist mMn..
chemisch entlacken stelle ich mir am realistischten vor bei dem Budget...


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

Chemisch entlacken kannst selbst, mit abbeizer


----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. Dezember 2013)

Schonmal probiert. War ne Katastrophe... Grundierung blieb gut kleben aus den Ecken hat es sich kaum gelöst. Trotz mehrfachem Anbeizen und Umwicklung mit Alufolie etc. 
Nene sowas tu ich mir nicht nochmal an...


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

glaub ich  
Aber "strahlen" is schon gut. Muss ja nicht mit Sand sein. Glasperlen oder whatever tuns auch.


----------



## Mithras (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab vorhin das grüne Eloxal von meiner KeFü Backplate binnen weniger als 15 Min unten gehabt .. mit Mr Muscle Rohrreiniger..


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

schon klar. bringt nur nix bei nem lackierten (wovon ich ausgeh) rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde gegen 10 ein wenig im STB Spielen gehen. Jemand dabei?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2013)

Muss leider lernen... 

Hat von euch zufällig jemand einen Vorbau 90-120 und >10° für 25,4er Klemmung für einen schmalen Taler?


----------



## AnAx (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch nen Syntace rumliegen, dürfte 90 lang sein, Winkel weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf, aber klemmung ist auf jeden Fall 25,4mm...den gebe ich auf jeden Fall günstig her


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch zwei für kleine Klemmung, Winkel jeweils recht groß, Länge dürfte auch hinkommen. Ich werf die mal ins Auto dann schaust du sie dir mal an wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen. Beide im Prinzip Abfall, deshalb würd ich als Bezahlung mit einer Hopfenkaltschale im Hohlmantelglasgeschoss schon zufrieden sein.


----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2013)

Versuchungen...

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/YBCL449866/on-one-fatty-fat-bike-16-pearl-white

http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/clearance-bikes/clearance-mountain-bikes

...nur heute


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2013)

Chris das klingt doch super. 

Topo hör auf sowas zu posten solange ich Schüler bin, konnte mich bei den 20% gerade noch zurück halten


----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2013)




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Versuchungen...
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/YBCL449866/on-one-fatty-fat-bike-16-pearl-white
> ...nur heute



da musste wohl der Praktikant vom Fotostudio das Rad vor dem Foto noch schnell zusammenbauen


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2013)

Findest? Hat sich doch außerordentlich Mühe beim verlegen der Züge und kürzen der Kette gegeben.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Dezember 2013)

> *Please note: Sample image. Exact spec subject to change *


Vielleicht liegts auch daran

......irgendwann gönn ich mir mal ein 29" Titanbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Findest? Hat sich doch außerordentlich Mühe beim verlegen der Züge und kürzen der Kette gegeben.



du hast die perfekt eingestellte Kettenführung vergessen


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Dezember 2013)

Hab da noch zwei offene »Hausaufgaben« am STB. Zumindest eine würde ich gern noch im alten Jahr abschließen.
Falls mich einer dabei unterstützen möchte, ich bin gegen 13:30 Uhr dort.


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2013)

klingt gut. dabei.


----------



## alex220 (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten rutsch Leute 
Kommt gesund ins neue Jahr


----------



## dertobel (31. Dezember 2013)

Jepp! Ebenfalls guten Rutsch ins neue -  und viel Grip im neuen -  Jahr .


----------



## suoixon (31. Dezember 2013)

Wünsch ich euch natürlich auch!
Und einen Baron 2.5 als Flatreifen


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2013)

Schön gespielt. Alles Gute für 2014!


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten rutsch und so


----------



## Milan0 (31. Dezember 2013)

guten Rutsch und so auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2014)




----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2014)

A gud's neus an alla


----------



## alex220 (1. Januar 2014)

Auch a gesundes neues 
Wann fah ma widda ? 

Aua mein Kopf .... xD


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2014)

@alex220 heut um 1600 starten a paar am buck. Wenn sichs auf 1630-1700 verschieben lässt bin ich dabei.


----------



## alex220 (2. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @alex220 heut um 1600 starten a paar am buck. Wenn sichs auf 1630-1700 verschieben lässt bin ich dabei.



Warum  steht hier nix davon ? 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## Blennie (2. Januar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Warum  steht hier nix davon ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


Weil das von den MTB Weibern ist ! Die sind auf fb zu hause und rebirth ist das missing link zum ibc. Aber heut fällts glaub ich ins Wasser, das von oben kommt .. wir freuen uns aber immer auf Mitfahrer aus dem Forum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2014)

werd morgen samstag mal wieder im stb a runden fohren, fall jemand mit will


----------



## suoixon (3. Januar 2014)

Bin "leider" bei unseren Nachbarn in Österreich.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen samstag mal wieder im stb a runden fohren, fall jemand mit will


Vll... Mal abklären...


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2014)

Kläre ich auch mal ab...

Welche Uhrzeit ist angedacht?


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

Was gibts da zu klären? Bike geht eh immer vor, sagt zumindest mei freundin 
@peter metz versuch mal den @RolandMC zu überreden


----------



## microbat (3. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1600 buck



is mir zu spät - wollt mal bei Tageslicht unterwegs sein...

...bist du allein oder mit der FB Gruppe unterwegs?


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

*EDIT* Ich bleib daheim, dreckswetter!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu klären? Bike geht eh immer vor, sagt zumindest mei freundin
> @peter metz versuch mal den @RolandMC zu überreden


Neee heuer nicht mehr.


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

Das is doch nur halb so anspruchsvoll wie a fränkische tour..


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Kläre ich auch mal ab...
> 
> Welche Uhrzeit ist angedacht?



so um 10.30uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei, habe allerdings Bereitschaft. Kann mich im falle eines anrufes jemand zur nächsten Waldautobahn bringen?


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> so um 10.30uhr



dabei 



julian87 schrieb:


> … Kann mich im falle eines anrufes jemand zur nächsten Waldautobahn bringen?



Logisch!
Zur Info. Vom hintersten Punkt sind es auf dem kürzesten Weg ca. 5,5 km bis zum Parkplatz. Also so in etwa 15 Minuten …


----------



## julian87 (3. Januar 2014)

Optimal. Dann hoff ich mal das keiner anruft.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich falle doch aus. Habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen!


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch (noch) ne Erkältung. Bin quasi dabei  Sofern es nicht pisst! In diesem Fall bitte rechtzeiting bescheid gegen. Am Besten schon um 8!! DANKEE


----------



## Höfbert (4. Januar 2014)

Ich komm gerade erst nach Hause, deswegen wird 10:30 eher knapp. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (4. Januar 2014)

Das Schwein ist gesattelt. Foto habe ich auch dabei.


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2014)

Komme ein paar min später (auch ohne wetterupdate...)


----------



## lowfat (4. Januar 2014)

Samstagsausfahrten um 10:30 sind leider wenig familienvaterkompatibel  ich hoffe, Ihr habt viel Spaß und bringt Euch nicht um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. Januar 2014)

Umgebracht haben wir uns nicht... wirklich.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Umgebracht haben wir uns nicht... wirklich.



Sauber geflogen!!


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2014)

Danke danke


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

Wäre mal an der Zeit unten ein Steinchen hinzulegen damit sich der Abrollwinkel vergrössert. Oder gibt es in NBG noch jemanden der dort nicht über den Lenker geflogen ist (Ausnahme HT Hausmeisterkittel grau)


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2014)

Keine Steinchen!

S_P ist noch nicht geflogen


----------



## Blennie (4. Januar 2014)

Du hast dir hoffentlich nicht weh getan, Kind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Januar 2014)

Das geht schon ohne Steinchen, aber man is echt immer saukurz davor drüber zu kippen. Denk ich zumindest, bin ja noch nie gekippt


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2014)

Oh stimmt

flachmaennchen ist bisher auch ohne Flugeinlage


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2014)

Ohne flug? Wie langweilig!  @Blennie alles ok


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Oh stimmt
> 
> flachmaennchen ist bisher auch ohne Flugeinlage


Dann vielleicht doch mit dem Spaten ein wenig tiefer machen bis alle mal drüber sind.


----------



## slmslvn (4. Januar 2014)

Hey.. Bin vor ein paar Monaten von Aachen nach Nürnberg gezogen. War auch schon einige Male unterwegs und hatte dank netter Biker die mich mitgennommen haben meinen Spaß. Ein paar hatten erwähnt das es eine Gruppe gäbe die sich regelmässig trifft. Könnte mir bitte jmd sagen (per pn) wann das ist? In Aachen hatten wir einen mtb-mail verteiler. Gibts hier sowas auch? 
Danke!!


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2014)

Per PN? Fast jeden Dienstag 1900 am Steinbrüchlein. Oder am WE nach absprache. Ausgemacht wirds eigentlich immer hier im thread. 
Was fährst du so?


----------



## slmslvn (4. Januar 2014)

Ok dann so  in Aachen gabs lange Zeit Stress mit so n paarooffiziellen die u.a. auch im Forum aktiv waren.. Joa was fahr ich denn.. Mountainbike?  Glaube man kann mich so in die Enduro/AM-Sparte stecken..  Steinbrüchlein = stromleitungen?


----------



## alex220 (5. Januar 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Ok dann so  in Aachen gabs lange Zeit Stress mit so n paarooffiziellen die u.a. auch im Forum aktiv waren.. Joa was fahr ich denn.. Mountainbike?  Glaube man kann mich so in die Enduro/AM-Sparte stecken..  Steinbrüchlein = stromleitungen?


Guten Morgen
Also mit Stromleitungen würde ich spontan den "buck" (Tiergarten) in Verbindung bringen aber möglich das am STB auch Leitungen gibt nie darauf geachtet?!

STB befindet sich sehr südlich von Nürnberg in der Nähe von worzeldorf wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 

Gruß 



Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2014)

GoogleMaps scheint dir Recht zu geben! Danke für den Tipp!  Ja dachte eigentlich an den Tiergarten. Dachte da hätte mal jmd zu diesem Teil an den Stromleitungen Steinbruch gesagt.. Dann fahr ich mir das doch gleich mal angucken..


----------



## alex220 (5. Januar 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> GoogleMaps scheint dir Recht zu geben! Danke für den Tipp!  Ja dachte eigentlich an den Tiergarten. Dachte da hätte mal jmd zu diesem Teil an den Stromleitungen Steinbruch gesagt.. Dann fahr ich mir das doch gleich mal angucken..



Gar ned googlemaps sondern das von dem aiphone xD 
Nix kann man unbeobachtet machen menno  


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2014)

Hmm.. was hat den die Tour der Dienstaggruppe fürn Charakter und was fahrt ihr fürn Schnitt? war grade 2 Stünden am Steinbrüchlein und muss sagen das mit der Tiergarten besser gefällt..


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Januar 2014)

Dienstags ist meistens eher Techniklastig. Vom Schnitt her also eher langsam - je nach Gruppenstärke können die 15km der Standardrunde dann schon mal 3-4 Stunden dauern. Am WE oder wenns wieder länger hell ist fahren wir aber auch mal Sachen mit mehr Streckenanteil.
Die Trails und Schlüsselstellen am STB muss man größtenteils kennen um sie zu finden, da sind die Sachen am Buck einfacher zu finden.


----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2014)

Ah das klingt ja schonmal ganz gut. Bin eben so n Rundkurs von gpsies gefahren und das hatte eher XC-Charakter. Bin dem Track glaube ich aber falsch rum nachgefahren  So wirklich sicher ist man sich das dann immer erst im Nachhinein 

Nunja, wenn die Uni es zulässt bin ich Dienstag dabei.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> … Bin eben so n Rundkurs von gpsies gefahren und das hatte eher XC-Charakter. Bin dem Track glaube ich aber falsch rum nachgefahren  …


Poste doch mal den Link zur Tour von gpsies, eventuell warst du nur im falschen Bereich unterwegs.


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2014)

Dienstag wirds bei mir nix. Fucking spätschicht diese woche....


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dienstag wirds bei mir nix. Fucking spätschicht diese woche....


Sei doch froh, kannst wenigstens ausschlafen.


----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2014)

Müsste diese gewesen sein http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nvwxsbqhvlkjrjnr


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Müsste diese gewesen sein http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nvwxsbqhvlkjrjnr


Der grobe Bereich passt schon, aber die Streckenführung bzw. Wegwahl ist m. M. verbesserungswürdig. Die Forstautobahnen lassen sich fast komplett »ausblenden«. Der westliche Abschnitt wurde bei der Tour vollständig ignoriert.
Was und wer dich erwartet, falls du mal mit fährst, ist hier dokumentiert --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54232


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2014)

Der Track ist ja mal eine elegante Umfahrung von allen interessanten Stellen. Wenn man alle Singletrails in der Ecke mitnimmt und als Track aufzeichnet, dürfte dort nur eine blaue Fläche rauskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, fahren wir am Dienstag mal wieder um 19 Uhr eine schöne Runde bei angenehmen 10 Grad ?


----------



## katl22 (6. Januar 2014)

Also wegen mir gerne. Nachts fahr ich mehr. Weils net so schlimm aussieht.  ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2014)

Nachts wäre nix für mich bei dem Matsch.  
Auch der fü stadtwald war recht dreckig heute. Mit 14kg weg und mit 17kg heim. ....oder so


----------



## softlurch (6. Januar 2014)

Ich kann derzeit Dienstags ned. Deshalb habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und bin auf einen Montags-Kalchi-Night-Ride-Zug aufgesprungen


----------



## S P (6. Januar 2014)

Wie groß war die Gruppe?


----------



## softlurch (7. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wie groß war die Gruppe?


zu dritt. Niemand vom Forum. Hatte sich überraschender Weise heute beim Familienausflug ergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Januar 2014)

Heut Abend (Dienstag) - vermutlich *KEIN* Rudel Biken ? (bidde des ? beachdn - des is a frogn)

(der eine schafft - der nächste schnieft - der übernächste kann net - ...)


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2014)

Habe morgen Klausur, werde also heute nicht fahren...


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Januar 2014)

Ich muss auch nicht unbedingt so spät heute. Werd dann wohl eine Runde Stadtwald im hellen fahren.


----------



## katl22 (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich würde fahren. @MasterP1989 und @SP ihr auch?


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Januar 2014)

cool, ja ich wäre dabei!


----------



## S P (7. Januar 2014)

Akku ist geladen.


----------



## Mario1986 (7. Januar 2014)

Wo würdet ihr heute Abend fahren? STB oder Tiergarten? Würde mich auch evtl. anschließen.


----------



## katl22 (7. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise STB


----------



## microbat (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich bin dann heute ~19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz STB
GPS Koord.: 49.38944°N 11.11004°E


----------



## lowfat (7. Januar 2014)

auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Januar 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/304829-ragley-bagger


----------



## katl22 (7. Januar 2014)

Hey. Bin nicht dabei. Mir geht's grad net gut.  :-(


----------



## lowfat (7. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/304829-ragley-bagger


hammer. klasse ausstattung (bis auf die bremsen). da zuckt der mausklicker


----------



## alex220 (7. Januar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin dann heute ~19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz STB
> GPS Koord.: 49.38944°N 11.11004°E



Wünsche euch viel Spaß
Hab Spätschicht die Woche 

Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start !!


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## Blennie (7. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit Dienstags ned. Deshalb habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und bin auf einen Montags-Kalchi-Night-Ride-Zug aufgesprungen



Jo- varreck! Die Whiskey Rutsche bei Nacht!!! 
Will da auch mal runter! Wer tritt mir mal in den A... ?


----------



## alex220 (7. Januar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Jo- varreck! Die Whiskey Rutsche bei Nacht!!!
> Will da auch mal runter! Wer tritt mir mal in den A... ?



Meld xD


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## suoixon (7. Januar 2014)

Donnerstag einer Lust auf kalchi? Ca 17:30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Januar 2014)

Schön -matschig- war es,  "flowige" (21:15) Runde


----------



## microbat (7. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Januar 2014)

2 h fahren - 1/2 h Radl entschlacken 
in Vergleich ist TG trockner und die Kalchitrails staubig


----------



## Höfbert (8. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen. Ich wollte am Freitag gegen eins mal in den fürther Stadtwald schaun. Hatt jemand tipps für ne Route, bzw. den einsteig? Kenn mich dort so was von gar nicht aus...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> 2 h fahren - 1/2 h Radl entschlacken
> in Vergleich ist TG trockner und die Kalchitrails staubig



Dabei haben wir uns so viel Zeit gelassen.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Werd gegen 11 Uhr am STB sein.


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2014)

Hast du urlaub?


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Werd gegen 11 Uhr am STB sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Januar 2014)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich wollte am Freitag gegen eins mal in den fürther Stadtwald schaun. Hatt jemand tipps für ne Route, bzw. den einsteig? Kenn mich dort so was von gar nicht aus...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



da muss ich arbeiten, Samstag oder Sonntag könnte ich guiden.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Trail-Blödeleien am STB


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2014)

Pack mal a paar in den FR-HT thread, dann kacken se sich wieder ein


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2014)

Paar schöne Bilder dabei


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2014)

basti u wolfi

und wolfi,hast se geknackt??


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wolfi,hast se geknackt??


Ne, hab noch schiss vor der Anfahrt. Weiß nicht ob das für mich ausreichend gript. Wenn’s links nicht so weit runter gehn würde …


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Suupper Bilder dabei. Liegts am Stein oder am Baron das man senkrecht die Wände runterfahren kann.


----------



## suoixon (8. Januar 2014)

morgen kalchii?


----------



## softlurch (8. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Suupper Bilder dabei. Liegts am Stein oder am Baron das man senkrecht die Wände runterfahren kann.


Manch einer würde behaupten, am Fahrer


----------



## softlurch (8. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Paar schöne Bilder dabei


Korrekt. Deshalb schalte ich jetzt immer erst das WLAN ein, bevor ich den Fred aufrufe, wenn zuvor ne Benachrichtigung über neue Beiträge vom SP kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Manch einer würde behaupten, am Fahrer


Oder so


----------



## S P (9. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Korrekt. Deshalb schalte ich jetzt immer erst das WLAN ein, bevor ich den Fred aufrufe, wenn zuvor ne Benachrichtigung über neue Beiträge vom SP kam



Dann gebe ich das nächste Mal vorher eine "Bandbreiten Warnung" aus.


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2014)

Bin auch immer froh wenn ne neue seite anfängt  200mb/monat sind halt echt witzlos...


----------



## Höfbert (9. Januar 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> da muss ich arbeiten, Samstag oder Sonntag könnte ich guiden.



Da kann ich leider nicht. Hast du nen Tipp zwecks Einstieg?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (9. Januar 2014)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nicht. Hast du nen Tipp zwecks Einstieg?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.112212.html oder http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80303.html oder http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28170.html


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Januar 2014)

die ersten zwei Touren sehen nicht schlecht aus, die dritte ist viel zu geradlinig


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Januar 2014)

Die Erste kommt meiner Alltagsrunde schon recht nahe. Wenn du nicht zu so Arbeitslosenzeiten fahren würdest könnt ich dir auch mal eine gute runde zeigen


----------



## Höfbert (9. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Die Erste kommt meiner Alltagsrunde schon recht nahe. Wenn du nicht zu so Arbeitslosenzeiten fahren würdest könnt ich dir auch mal eine gute runde zeigen


Wenn ich dir erst verraten würde, wann ich freitags anfange...

Danke @S P für die Tracks!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Januar 2014)

Anfangen ist irrelevant, Aufhören ist viel wichtiger als Anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (9. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> basti u wolfi
> 
> und wolfi,hast se geknackt??





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ne, hab noch schiss vor der Anfahrt. Weiß nicht ob das für mich ausreichend gript. Wenn’s links nicht so weit runter gehn würde …



Wie, was, wo...
immer her mit den Gemeinheiten 

Coole Bilder

Geht Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag was?


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

Ich plädiere für eine STB-Spielsession sonntag früh. Da können wir Wolfi bei den Hausaufgaben helfen


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Da können wir Wolfi bei den Hausaufgaben helfen


Nicht mehr nötig, bereits erledigt.


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2014)

Ohne Foto Beweis?


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nicht mehr nötig, bereits erledigt.


Ich muss meine aber noch machen


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2014)

Werde morgen um 11 Uhr am STB sein …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Januar 2014)

Und sonntag?

Bin morgen leider noch net ganz genesen...


----------



## julian87 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 11 Uhr am STB sein …


wir auch


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Höfbert (10. Januar 2014)

Kann erst später. Evtl sieht man sich auf dem Trail.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und sonntag?



Wäre auch für eine Spielrunde am Sonntag.
Wie wärs mit der gleichen Zeit wie heute nochmal? Wenn dem Rest STB an zwei Tagen am Stück nicht zu langweilig wird.


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wäre auch für eine Spielrunde am Sonntag.
> Wie wärs mit der gleichen Zeit wie heute nochmal? Wenn dem Rest STB an zwei Tagen am Stück nicht zu langweilig wird.


Sonntag 10:30 STB. Spielen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2014)

So wär auch meine Vorstellung gewesen.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:30 STB. Spielen.



Bin dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (11. Januar 2014)

Schön wars heute, aber am Spielfelsen kam es mir so kurz vor... 
@Red
Tapfer hast die CC Runde durchgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin dabei!


----------



## softlurch (11. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:30 STB. Spielen.


so früh kann ich leider noch nicht. Bin erst ab mittag da ...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schön wars heute, aber am Spielfelsen kam es mir so kurz vor...
> @Red
> Tapfer hast die CC Runde durchgehalten


Ja war eine schöne CC Runde, mit schönen CC Stellen. Kam mit meinem CC Rad auch gut zurecht. Die CC Gabel Totem federte die nassen CC Wurzeln locker weg. Auch der CC Reifen Baron 2,5 hatte Genug Grip für die CC Schlüsselstellen.
War ganz erstaunt wie gut du CC fährst. Echt super gefahren.


----------



## softlurch (11. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja war eine schöne CC Runde, mit schönen CC Stellen. Kam mit meinem CC Rad auch gut zurecht. Die CC Gabel Totem federte die nassen CC Wurzeln locker weg. Auch der CC Reifen Baron 2,5 hatte Genug Grip für die CC Schlüsselstellen.
> War ganz erstaunt wie gut du CC fährst. Echt super gefahren.


zum Glück fahr ich fat-fat, da muss ich mir dieses cc geraffel nicht geben


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> zum Glück fahr ich fat-fat, da muss ich mir dieses cc geraffel nicht geben


Wärst froh gewesen dabei gewesen  zu sein. War eine eingeschworene Gruppe da hättest du ehr nicht dazu gepasst.


----------



## softlurch (11. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wärst froh gewesen dabei gewesen  zu sein. War eine eingeschworene Gruppe da hättest du ehr nicht dazu gepasst.


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2014)

Roland im STB? Wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Roland im STB? Wer hätte das gedacht...


Sogar mit dem Pitch. Hätten eine eigene Gruppe bilden können.


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2014)

Dei Dodem ist doch mangels gescheiter Dämpfung garantiert wieder weggesoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Dei Dodem ist doch mangels gescheiter Dämpfung garantiert wieder weggesoffen.


Das denkst du nur. Die funkioniert super. Eine der besten Gabeln ever.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

@HTWolfi @S P morng a dabei...???

@softlurch na dann komm halt mittags 

Bring mei bessere Hälft a mit...
Woll ma die Runde fahren oder nur spielen?

@RolandMC wie bist auf die Signatur komma???


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2014)

schaun mer mal. ich kenn mich am steinbrüchein nicht wirklich gut aus. Spielen vorn amParkplatz ist kein Problem. Weiter hinten verfahr ich mich als guide bestimmt.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> schaun mer mal. ich kenn mich am steinbrüchein nicht wirklich gut aus. Spielen vorn amParkplatz ist kein Problem. Weiter hinten verfahr ich mich als guide bestimmt.


Vielleicht findet ihr dann noch einige neue Stellen.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

@Dampfsti
Hab mich gestern mit dem Bernd amMatterhorn unterhalten, da hat er das gesagt, das ist auf jeden Fall eine Signatur wert.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> Hab mich gestern mit dem Bernd amMatterhorn unterhalten, da hat er das gesagt, das ist auf jeden Fall eine Signatur wert.


Net schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2014)

Ich wollt schon erstmal eine Runde Spielen. Falls wir was fahren wollen fahren wir halt dann noch. Guiden kann ich schon falls sonst niemand mehr kommt.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2014)

Ok, mach ma so...


----------



## Mario1986 (12. Januar 2014)

Werde mich heute auch mal bei euch am STB anschliessen, wenn es in ok ist?


----------



## julian87 (12. Januar 2014)

Wisst ihr schon ob ihr die Runde fahrt? Da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## M_C_N (12. Januar 2014)

@softlurch: Ab Mittag hätte ich auch Zeit für eine kleine Runde...! Fährst du dann noch? Gruss Mike


----------



## softlurch (12. Januar 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @softlurch: Ab Mittag hätte ich auch Zeit für eine kleine Runde...! Fährst du dann noch? Gruss Mike


Hätte was spezielles vor. Runde fahren eher nicht


----------



## M_C_N (12. Januar 2014)

Ahja... spezielles brauch ich heute nicht!


----------



## suoixon (12. Januar 2014)

Geht dann noch ne Runde zusammen oder nur spielen heute mittag?


----------



## lowfat (12. Januar 2014)

feine Ausfahrt heute. Alle Hausaufgaben gemacht


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2014)

auch die 2 neuen wolfi stelln, wenn ja, alle achtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2014)

Jo, alles erledicht... a da @lowfat ... sogar noch a neue Stell erstbefahren...

Ich hob a nuch an scheener Drop gfundn... Do Wor ich letztes Jahr schon mol oben gestanden  hob mich obba damals net traut... 

Werd widda aufn Video vom @stroker  nach garnix ausschaua.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> feine Ausfahrt heute. Alle Hausaufgaben gemacht


Und des mit dem alten Cube, ohne Worte, sauber.


----------



## lowfat (12. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und des mit dem alten Cube, ohne Worte, sauber.


ich wart auch ständig drauf, daß es mir unterm Hintern zusammenbricht  Es ist halt eine treue Seele


----------



## Mario1986 (13. Januar 2014)

Ja hat heute echt Spaß gemacht ! Aber hab auch gesehen das ich mir in sachen Fahrtechnik noch einiges von euch abschauen kann


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Januar 2014)

Hier schon mal ein kleines Vid vom RC Scaler Fahrer "Bambelbi" 





In der SlowMo sieht man schön wie die Lyrik arbeitet


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Januar 2014)

Um Himmels Willen diese Erosion :O


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hier schon mal ein kleines Vid vom RC Scaler Fahrer "Bambelbi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodenzerstörer, wenigstens die Gabel arbeitet.


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2014)

Morgen (Dienstag) wird nix zammgehn, oder? Das Wetter ist aktuell der Brüller.......


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) wird nix zammgehn, oder? Das Wetter ist aktuell der Brüller.......


Wetter ist doch gut?! Kein Schnee und keine Wanderer auf dem Trail.
Das Glas ist halbvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich werde nicht fahren, immer noch leichte Erkältung und Lernstress...


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Januar 2014)

Ja die Tour heute fällt für mich aufgrund der Regenfälle auch leider ins Wasser


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2014)

Am Mittwoch Mittag soll es ja nicht mehr regnen.
Wie wäre es dann am Mittwoch mit nem Ersatz-Ride für den ins Wasser gefallenen Dienstags-Nightride?
Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, obwohl da die Verhältnisse noch bessern wären, nehme ich an.


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2014)

Es pisst doch nicht mehr..?!


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2014)

Jetzt grad net, das stimmt!
Aber laut Wetterbericht (wetter.com) eben so wie ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## katl22 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kann am Mittwoch nicht. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2014)

Ich evtl auch nicht


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Januar 2014)

Dann lässt uns doch mal Donnerstag um 19 Uhr am STB anvisieren!


----------



## softlurch (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn's Beschwerden über's Wetter gibt, helfen Erinnerungen an sonnigere Tage - zum Beispiel letzten _Sonn_tag


----------



## lowfat (14. Januar 2014)

fat!


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön gefahren!


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich drehe evtl am Donnerstag Nachmittag ne Runde, habe abends keine Zeit


----------



## dertobel (15. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Wenn's Beschwerden über's Wetter gibt, helfen Erinnerungen an sonnigere Tage - zum Beispiel letzten _Sonn_tag


Sauber!


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2014)

Wer bitte hat donnerstag nachmittag zeit? Tztz


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2014)

Schüler, Lehrer, Urlauber und Hartzer 

@Höfbert 
Hast Zeit und Lust?


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer bitte hat donnerstag nachmittag zeit? Tztz



Milan0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2014)

@lurchi


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

@softlurch, Ach nee bist ja jetz der FääätLurch 

Sauber...



Ich werde vorraussichtlich am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde am STB spielen...
Mal testen wie des mitn Quarterhorse so geht


----------



## softlurch (15. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @softlurch, Ach nee bist ja jetz der FääätLurch
> 
> Sauber...
> 
> ...


Mitn Quarter Horse - Pferd mit 1 Bein? Da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> - Pferd mit 1 Bein?



Naa era mit zwaa Rädla...


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2014)

Mir kam morgen auch was dazwischen, aber Freitag werde ich mir auch vormerken. 
Willst Tour fahren, oder nur spielen am Parkplatz?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

Weiß noch nicht, kann wahrscheinlich frühestens um 1400 da sein... eher ein wenig später...
Wollte ein bisschen spielen und filmen...
Je nach Wetter...
Hoff es regnet nicht...


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

ja wei,Freitag nachmittag. Da müsste ich erst noch ein paar Besprechungen wegschaufeln...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja wei,Freitag nachmittag. Da müsste ich erst noch ein paar Besprechungen wegschaufeln...


was kann man am Freitag nachmittag noch besprechen? Wie das Wetter am WE wird vielleicht.


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> was kann man am Freitag nachmittag noch besprechen? Wie das Wetter am WE wird vielleicht.


Freitag nachmittags besprechen wir immer, welches Rad wir uns als nächstes kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (16. Januar 2014)

Hat heute so gegen 18-19 Uhr keiner Lust eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

Kannst um 1530 in kalchi am sportplatz mitfahren


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittags besprechen wir immer, welches Rad wir uns als nächstes kaufen


Kann ich mich da anschließen? Habe gerade eine böse (Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach) email von meinem Nicolaihändler bekommen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (16. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kannst um 1530 in kalchi am sportplatz mitfahren


Habe leider noch eine Vorlesung :/ , das ist zu früh.

Gegen 19 Uhr am TG, 1,5-2 Stunden Runde.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Januar 2014)

Werd morgen evtl. so ab 1 ab kalchreuther SH fahren.


----------



## stroker (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (16. Januar 2014)

Teil 2 demnächst in diesem Theater...


----------



## Milan0 (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

Unsupported video? Sagt das tapatalk oder wirds dem rest auch so gezeigt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Januar 2014)

Ja, Tapatalk sagt mir das auch. Am PC kein Problem.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Januar 2014)

@stroker 

GEIL
wo hastn die Musi ausgegraben

Bin scho gspannt aufn zweiten teil...


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

das mit den Forumscodes für die Videos scheint noch nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Diese neue Forumssoftware ist ein Rückschritt


----------



## julian87 (16. Januar 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand eine gelbe feder für eine 160er fox van rumliegen?


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Januar 2014)

Bin so zwischen 1400 und 1430 am stb...


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich werde wohl auch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Blennie (17. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


>


Uiiii *große Staunaugen mach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Januar 2014)

War das gestern eine Schlammschlacht am TG. Trotzdem hat es aber Spaß gemacht mal wieder zur Abwechslung dort eine Runde gedreht zu haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Januar 2014)

Ob der gute Cam dann auch mal in Osternohe vorbeischaut zum testen? 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cam-Zink-Joins-YT-Industries-Factory-Freeride-Team-2014.html


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2014)

Schaffe es heute doch nicht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2014)

Schaue mit Riesenrad und Kamera mal am Parkplatz vorbei.


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Riesenrad



Hast das Spezi gekauft?


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hast das Spezi gekauft?



Hu? War mit meinem Stadtrad (Eingang-Automatik) am STB.


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2014)

So, Handy Datenvolumen-Warnung 

Hardtail Treffen am STB...


----------



## stroker (17. Januar 2014)

wo is der Pornobalken????
ansonsten: stark!


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, äh... sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

basti, top gmacht


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2014)

Geile Bilder! Warum musste ich lernen...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

@ HTWolfi ruf mich mal dringend an bitte.


----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## derwaaal (17. Januar 2014)

ist ja doch n Spezi


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2014)

wolln morgen so um 10.30 kalchi fohren, falls jemand mitkommt, bescheid gebn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (18. Januar 2014)

Tolle Pics!!!
Stroker, so viel Mut, sich da drunter zu legen, hätt ich dir gar net zugetraut...


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wolln morgen so um 10.30 kalchi fohren, falls jemand mitkommt, bescheid gebn



Denk, wir sind dabei. Turmberg?

@S P mal wieder richtig geile Bilder
Und das bei den Lichtverhaltnissen


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Januar 2014)

Das wird immer besser bei uns im Wald. Da fährt man "seine" bekannten Trails und plötzlich...
Die einen De.... schaufeln etc. sich was, andere graben auf dem Trail vorhandene kleine Stümpfe und Wurzeln aus.........die sie zuvor durch dummes Bremsen freigelegt haben..........fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. 

Manche fahren scheinbar wirklich nur Mondnbeik......wenn Hindernisse stören sollen Sie auf der Waldautobahn bleiben.


----------



## lowfat (18. Januar 2014)

shit. zu spät gelesen. ihr seid bestimmt schon durch. ich schaffs erst heute nachmittag


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> shit. zu spät gelesen. ihr seid bestimmt schon durch. ich schaffs erst heute nachmittag



Wasn zu spät gelesen?? Bist morgen auch dabei???


----------



## lowfat (18. Januar 2014)

ich hab nicht gecheckt, daß es erst morgen ist. Peter hat mich grad am Telefon aufgeklärt  
Wer lesen kann, ist hier eindeutig im Vorteil... Dabei!


----------



## OldSchool (18. Januar 2014)

Komme morgen auch. Oben am Sportplatz oder Turmberg?


----------



## OldSchool (18. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich hab nicht gecheckt, daß es erst morgen ist. Peter hat mich grad am Telefon aufgeklärt
> Wer lesen kann, ist hier eindeutig im Vorteil... Dabei!


Fährst du heute Nachmittag noch was?


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2014)

turmberg,also ich will scho aweng strecke fahren,ned ewig an stelln rum propiern, is mir momentan zu kalt dazu, so wie halt immer


----------



## lowfat (18. Januar 2014)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährst du heute Nachmittag noch was?


nee, zu faul und familiär gibts genug zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (18. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> turmberg,also ich will scho aweng strecke fahren,ned ewig an stelln rum propiern, is mir momentan zu kalt dazu, so wie halt immer


Ok, dabei. Hoffe es wird heut abend nicht so spät. ;-)


----------



## julian87 (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich heute abend den Absprung schaffe bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ok, dabei. Hoffe es wird heut abend nicht so spät. ;-)


----------



## suoixon (18. Januar 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute abend den Absprung schaffe bin ich dabei.


geht mir ähnlich


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> turmberg,also ich will scho aweng strecke fahren,ned ewig an stelln rum propiern, is mir momentan zu kalt dazu, so wie halt immer



Peter, morng Mittag solls 12 Grad ham...
Des werd dir ja wohl warm genug sein 
Mei Vadda kummt evtl a mit...


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Januar 2014)

Kalchi war ich heut schon, ist zwar alles nass aber irgendwie trockener als die letzten Wochenenden.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> nee, zu faul und familiär gibts genug zu tun...


Ging mir genauso. Habe mich dann auch nicht mehr aufraffen können. Morgen dann wieder.


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2014)

Ich tippe auf... ...14 personen


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf... ...14 personen


Wenn’s mir zu viele sind, dann sag ich halt nur »Hallo« und fahr alleine weiter …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (19. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn’s mir zu viele sind, dann sag ich halt nur »Hallo« und fahr alleine weiter …



Klingt interessant 



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn’s mir zu viele sind, dann sag ich halt nur »Hallo« und fahr alleine weiter …



Bin dabei


----------



## softlurch (19. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn’s mir zu viele sind, dann sag ich halt nur »Hallo« und fahr alleine weiter …


Dann sag ich von hier aus schon mal Halloooooo. Fahre gegen Mittag am STB ...


----------



## SuShu (19. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Dann sag ich von hier aus schon mal Halloooooo. Fahre gegen Mittag am STB ...


Wann genau?
Und Fahren oder Spielen?


----------



## softlurch (19. Januar 2014)

Zwischen 11 und 11:30 Uhr. So genau plane ich neuerdings nicht mehr 

Beides, fahren und auch hier und da mal probieren. Willst mit?


----------



## SuShu (19. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Zwischen 11 und 11:30 Uhr. So genau plane ich neuerdings nicht mehr
> 
> Beides, fahren und auch hier und da mal probieren. Willst mit?



11:30 evtl. etwas später am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (19. Januar 2014)

Okay bis nachher. Werde dann evtl. Schon bisschen rumspielen, wenn du mich nicht am Parkplatz siehst.


----------



## suoixon (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich nicht so platt wäre... 
Weis noch nicht ob ich 11:30 schaffe


----------



## softlurch (19. Januar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so platt wäre...


... wärst jetzt schon in kalchi?


----------



## suoixon (19. Januar 2014)

Is ja gut, ich zieh mich schon um


----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2014)

was ein Almauftrieb heute. Kein Wunder bei der herrlichen Sonne.


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so platt wäre...
> Weis noch nicht ob ich 11:30 schaffe



Warst du um 1130 dort? Hast nen parkplatz bekommen?


----------



## alex220 (19. Januar 2014)

Geil wars ! 
Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen! 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## suoixon (19. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Warst du um 1130 dort? Hast nen parkplatz bekommen?


Jo, aber ihr wart schon weg!


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

Komisch. Du warst nur ne stunde zu spät


----------



## suoixon (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte doch gelesen 11-11:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wolln morgen so um 10.30 kalchi fohren, falls jemand mitkommt, bescheid gebn



Das 11-1130 war dem lurchi seine gegenveranstaltung.


----------



## softlurch (19. Januar 2014)

Puh, und ich dachte schon, wir haben ihn am Parkplatz zwischen den Busladungen voller Menschen übersehen


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, so voll hab ich den Parkplatz noch nie gesehen, glaube ich.
PS: Puddingkuchen (zum Nachtisch natürlich) war lecker  wurde auch höchste Eisenbahn für was zu Futtern.


----------



## stroker (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2014)

Wieviele wart ihr denn heute?


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

nur 15


----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2014)

Wieviele leute sind denn den fels jetzt schon gefahren? mitm SP kenn ich jetzt 3,5


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

4,5 ...flachi is ihn auch gefahren


----------



## lowfat (20. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


>


sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (20. Januar 2014)

@lowfat: definitiv der kürzeste Lupfer - praktisch die Sparversion, du fauler Sack


----------



## S P (20. Januar 2014)

Im UWW sieht alles so "easy goning" aus... *Rippestreichel*


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> @lowfat: definitiv der kürzeste Lupfer - praktisch die Sparversion, du fauler Sack


_»Ein guter Fahrer lupft nur so weit, wie er muss.« _
Ich geh lieber auf Nummer sicher …_ _


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Januar 2014)

Der geht aber auch mit relativ wenig Lupfen. Ich hab ihn am Samstag ein paar mal gemacht und hab von Mal zu mal weniger gezogen und es wurde nur smoother.


----------



## lowfat (20. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> @lowfat: definitiv der kürzeste Lupfer - praktisch die Sparversion, du fauler Sack


solange das Hinterrad wieder runterkommt, ist alles gut 
nächstes mal werde ich auch ein bischen mehr lupfen. Da ist nach vorne noch Spielraum...


----------



## stroker (20. Januar 2014)

runter komm se alle - nur ich (noch) nicht...
dich hat der Zahnarzt mit dem RucksackZupfen am Lupfen gestört!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (20. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> runter komm se alle - nur ich (noch) nicht...
> dich hat der Zahnarzt mit dem RucksackZupfen am Lupfen gestört!?



Ich hab's Genau gesehen ja hat er


----------



## lowfat (20. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> runter komm se alle - nur ich (noch) nicht...
> dich hat der Zahnarzt mit dem RucksackZupfen am Lupfen gestört!?


er hat mir ein paar motivierende Worte zugehaucht, über die ich noch einen Moment sinnieren musste


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2014)

wie siehts morgen aus? niederschlag 2-4mm sind nicht soooo viel, oder?


----------



## stroker (20. Januar 2014)

Soderle - der zweite Teil zum Ersten...


----------



## derwaaal (21. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie siehts morgen aus? niederschlag 2-4mm sind nicht soooo viel, oder?


aber am Montag hat's recht viel geregnet, da wird's noch recht schlammig sein, oder?


----------



## lowfat (21. Januar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> Soderle - der zweite Teil zum Ersten...


 Irgendwie ist das schon alles ziemlich krass...


----------



## softlurch (21. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon alles ziemlich krass...


dass du die "Henkerstufe" in Kalchi unversehrt überstanden hast, finde ich wirklich krass


----------



## Milan0 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin raus für die Woche. Evtl kann ich am WE bisschen Zeit freischaufeln, wenn das Wetter es zulässt...


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

mal a kurze Frage. Was fahrt ihr alle für Lampnen bei euren Nightrides? Bin gerad am schauen nach einer und bin noch ein bisschen unschlüssig.

Hat jemand schon mal diese Chinakram ausprobiert, taugt des was?

Im Moment sind meine Favoriten von Lupine oder Hope oder Naturelshine.

Gruß Mario


----------



## alex220 (21. Januar 2014)

Mario1986 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> mal a kurze Frage. Was fahrt ihr alle für Lampnen bei euren Nightrides? Bin gerad am schauen nach einer und bin noch ein bisschen unschlüssig.
> 
> ...



Hi ,
Ich habe so einen chinaböller 
Ich muss sagen das er mir "noch" völlig ausreicht. Liegt aber wohl daran das die anderen alle diese teureren stadionstrahler haben.

Das China Teil ist sehr hell "Aber" spottet recht das heist du hast wenig Streuung nach Links und rechts. 
Der Akku hält wenn man sparsam fährt , also bei pausen dimmen oder ausschalten, für die Tour.

Noch kann ich mich nicht beschweren und ich werde mir Iwann noch eine holen, aber jetzt werden die Tage erstmal wieder länger 

Hoffe konnte Bischen helfen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (21. Januar 2014)

MyTinySun 1000 Pro, finde ich persönlich sehr praktisch, weil das die gleichen Halterungen sind wie für die GoPro. Und mit den austauschbaren Linsen kann man den Lichtkegel auch noch den eigenen Präferenzen anpassen. Rücklicht-LED ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das China zeug nicht gekauft. Lag auch daran, dass ich nicht so lang drauf warten wollte.
Hab meine Lampe bei Pro Bike & Ski gekauft. Das ist in Neunkirchen hinter Lauf. Solltest du da vorbei schauen wollen ruf lieber mal an oder schreib ne Mail. Der Inhaber führt den Laden zusätzlich und ist nicht immer da. ;-)


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie siehts morgen aus? niederschlag 2-4mm sind nicht soooo viel, oder?



Also ich würde schon gerne eine Runde drehen und wäre ganz klar dabei, falls mindestens noch eine Person mit kommt ;-)


----------



## microbat (21. Januar 2014)

Hi Mario,

ich bin mit ´ner Piko und Betty (meistens gedimmt) unterwegs und alles ist bestens.
Insgesamt sehr viel Licht, Kontrast und Ausfallsicherheit.

Meine Beobachtung war, das die sehr günstigen Lampen im Allgemeinen spottig ausleuchten.
Die Verarbeitung der Lampe *kann* schlecht sein und die langfristige Funktion muss nicht gegeben sein.
Der Haken ist ganz einfach, das die Teile im Vergleich zu einer Lupine (oder Hope) Lampe so billig sind,
dass man sich einfach drei Lampenset kaufen kann und immer noch günstiger unterwegs ist.

Meine Empfehlung wäre die aktuelle Piko (am Helm).
Hope ist zwar etwas günstiger als eine Piko aber der etwas geringere Preis "kostet" Ausleuchtung,
"allgemeine Gebrauchswertigkeit" und Kompatibilität (alle Lupine Teile sind "irgendwie" miteinander verwendbar).
Bevor ich mir eine naturelshine kaufe, würde ich mir eher zwei yingding (oder vergleichbares) beschaffen.

Grüße


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Januar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> ich bin mit ´ner Piko und Betty (meistens gedimmt) unterwegs und alles ist bestens.
> Insgesamt sehr viel Licht, Kontrast und Ausfallsicherheit.
> ...




Ja das hab ich mir halt auch gedacht. Bin auch eher einer der sagt einmal was gescheits anstatt mehrmals was billiges 

Die Piko wäre auch mein persönlicher Favorit, da sie schön klein ist und man den Akku auch gleich noch mit an den Helm hinten hin machen kann.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Januar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das China zeug nicht gekauft. Lag auch daran, dass ich nicht so lang drauf warten wollte.
> Hab meine Lampe bei Pro Bike & Ski gekauft. Das ist in Neunkirchen hinter Lauf. Solltest du da vorbei schauen wollen ruf lieber mal an oder schreib ne Mail. Der Inhaber führt den Laden zusätzlich und ist nicht immer da. ;-)




Ok muss ich mal schauen, danke.


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Januar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Ich habe so einen chinaböller
> Ich muss sagen das er mir "noch" völlig ausreicht. Liegt aber wohl daran das die anderen alle diese teureren stadionstrahler haben.
> 
> ...



Ok danke. 

Hat mich generell mal intressiert ob die dinger überhaupt zuwas taugen oder ob die nach 2x mal fahren hin sind.
Ist schon echt verblüffend wie billig die teilweise angeboten werden bei Amazon oder ebay und dann angeblich 2000 lumen und mehr haben 

Naja muss ich mal schauen, aber wie du schon sagst werden ja die TAGE zum Glück schon wieder länger obwohl man im Sommer wahrscheinlich noch schönere Nightrides machen kann.


----------



## alex220 (21. Januar 2014)

Mario1986 schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Hat mich generell mal intressiert ob die dinger überhaupt zuwas taugen oder ob die nach 2x mal fahren hin sind.
> Ist schon echt verblüffend wie billig die teilweise angeboten werden bei Amazon oder ebay und dann angeblich 2000 lumen und mehr haben



Also ich habe leider noch keine langzeiterfahrung bin bis jetzt aber zufrieden weil sie ja noch nicht kaputt gegangen ist  Aber die qualitativ hochwertigeren Produkte haben sicherlich nicht umsonst ihren Preis die aber völlig indiskutabel sind für mein Budget! Deshalb vorerst um mitfahren zu können, darum ging es mir in erster Linie,so ein Ding.

Ach und meine Lampe hat locker 20trillionen lumen, da muss man sagen das die Chinaböller Macher sicher bisi übertreiben 



Mario1986 schrieb:


> Naja muss ich mal schauen, aber wie du schon sagst werden ja die TAGE zum Glück schon wieder länger obwohl man im Sommer wahrscheinlich noch schönere Nightrides machen kann.



Ja freue mich immer wieder drauf wobei mir meine 3schicht da ned so gelegen kommt
Aber ohne Arbeit kein Hobby ;-)


----------



## dertobel (21. Januar 2014)

Also, ich bin auch Besitzer eines Low - budget Produkts und das schon über einen längeren Zeitraum. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit. Allerdings kann man die nicht mit einer Lupine vergleichen... Die spielen definitiv in einer anderen Liga! Über kurz oder lang, werde ich wohl auch mal nach ner Piko schielen, oder selber was z'ammschustern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Januar 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> Also, ich bin auch Besitzer eines Low - budget Produkts und das schon über einen längeren Zeitraum. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit. Allerdings kann man die nicht mit einer Lupine vergleichen... Die spielen definitiv in einer anderen Liga! Über kurz oder lang, werde ich wohl auch mal nach ner Piko schielen, oder selber was z'ammschustern



Kann ich genauso unterschreiben.

Meine erste Chinalampe habe ich mir vor knapp 3 Jahren gekauft, die ist seither regelmäßig im Einsatz, lediglich der Akku hält nur noch ne gute Stunde...

@Mario1986
Wenn du erstmal so einen Chinaböller ausprobieren willst, kann man dir sicher auch einen für ne Ausfahrt leihen


----------



## derwaaal (21. Januar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das China zeug nicht gekauft. Lag auch daran, dass ich nicht so lang drauf warten wollte.
> Hab meine Lampe bei Pro Bike & Ski gekauft. Das ist in Neunkirchen hinter Lauf. Solltest du da vorbei schauen wollen ruf lieber mal an oder schreib ne Mail. Der Inhaber führt den Laden zusätzlich und ist nicht immer da. ;-)



Hallo Katl,
was für Du Dir denn dort gekauft?


----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

Meine Lampe.  Und ich will mir noch ne zweite kaufen, konnte mich aber noch nicht entscheiden ob es noch mal die gleiche wird oder die mit mehr lumen.


----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte keine lust drei Wochen auf das Chinazeug zu warten.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo Katl,
> was für Du Dir denn dort gekauft?


ups, sorry, irgendwer hat den Rest meines Satzes verschluckt!
Ich meinte: was für eine Lampe hast Du Dir denn da gekauft?


----------



## microbat (21. Januar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Also ich würde schon gerne eine Runde drehen und wäre ganz klar dabei, falls mindestens noch eine Person mit kommt ;-)


 
Hi - wie gestern - fahre ich auch heute nicht und bereite mich den Rest der Woche auf kommende Woche vor - Ski...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

Mir fällt grad der Name net ein. :-(
Ich stell halt später mal noch an link rein, wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## alex220 (21. Januar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine lust drei Wochen auf das Chinazeug zu warten.



3 Wochen 

EBay gugn Standort Deutschland Versand max. 3 Tage


----------



## derwaaal (21. Januar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad der Name net ein. :-(
> Ich stell halt später mal noch an link rein, wenn ich daheim bin.


Ach, deswegen der hohe Informationsgehalt (meine Lampe)


----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

Das hat irgendeiner hier mal geschrieben.  ;-P


----------



## S P (21. Januar 2014)

Vorausgesetzt, man braucht die Funzl nicht dringend, kann man bei dem Deal 34 EUR für 3-4 Wochen warten nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## katl22 (21. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ach, deswegen der hohe Informationsgehalt (meine Lampe)


Bitte um Entschuldigung.  
Das ich jetzt was meine Lampe betrifft keine Details auf Abruf habe.


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Januar 2014)

@*MilanO*

Gut zu wissen, werde ich sicher mal drauf zurück kommen


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, werde ich heute nachmittag im STB fahren. Denke so halb drei rum...


----------



## S P (22. Januar 2014)

Zum Funzl Thema. Hier gibt es aktuell ein recht günstiges Angebot. Für ~65 EUR ganz okay.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, werde ich heute nachmittag im STB fahren. Denke so halb drei rum...



Ich dachte du hättest dich für diese Woche verabschiedet?!

Was hältst du von 17 Uhr? Dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Zum Funzl Thema. Hier gibt es aktuell ein recht günstiges Angebot. Für ~65 EUR ganz okay.



Da würde ich eher zu dieser tendieren: 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005710/1443727-yinding-2-cree-xm-l-u2-4-mode-1800-lumen-white

Bisher ist von dem Shop bei mir alles eingetroffen, versandkostenfrei.


----------



## S P (22. Januar 2014)

Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass die Bestellung bei Bike-Discount in der Regel nach 1-2 Tagen beim Besteller ist. Aus Fern-Ost dauerts in der Regel mehrere Wochen. Und wenn man viel Glück hat, dann darf man noch beim freundlichen Zöllner vorsprechen.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest dich für diese Woche verabschiedet?!
> 
> Was hältst du von 17 Uhr? Dann wäre ich dabei.



Ist mir fast schon zu spät. Da ist ja dann schon wieder dunkel. 
Werde wahrscheinlich auch nur in der Nähe vom Parkplatz bleiben


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich auch nur in der Nähe vom Parkplatz bleiben



Hi,
ich kann heute zwar nicht fahren, aber würde mich mal interessieren wo Du "nur" in der Nähe vom Parkplatz fahren würdest und was da möglich ist. Hast Du da ne Route, evtl. mit GPS-Track?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2014)

Nähe Parkplatz gibt es keine Route. Ist Techniktraining.


----------



## softlurch (22. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nähe Parkplatz gibt es keine Route. Ist Techniktraining.


Gibt's mittlerweile nicht schon eine kreiselnde Runde, die alle Schlüsselstellen mitnimmt?


----------



## S P (22. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht. Ich stelle mir nur grade den GPS Track vor... "In einem halben Meter leicht links halten, das Hinterrad umsetzen und die 2 Meter Stufe möglichst verletzungsfrei nehmen."


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2014)

Halb schaffe ich auch nicht ganz. Bin aber kurz vor  drei am Parkplatz


----------



## Patrick1324 (22. Januar 2014)

Hey wollt ihr euren senf dazu geben bin a a franke  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fully-beratung.679059/#post-11680887


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Halb schaffe ich auch nicht ganz. Bin aber kurz vor  drei am Parkplatz



und wie is es im Wald? Bring uns was mit!


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2014)

Zumindest keinen GPS Track  

Wolfi hat mir Gesellschaft geleistet mit dem 29er


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zumindest keinen GPS Track
> 
> Wolfi hat mir Gesellschaft geleistet mit dem 29er


dem vom Video?


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2014)

Moin. Jemand am WE was geplant? Samstag hab ich zeit. Sonntag muss ich um 5 in bbg sein, quasi um 4 dann richtung heimat. 
Wenns schneit bin ich dabei, wenns pisst eher nicht...


----------



## M_C_N (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin. Nach llllaaaannnngggeerrr Abwesenheit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück.  Ich würde auch mal wieder mitfahren. Samstag oder Sonntag früh (bis 13 Uhr) wäre gut!
Gruss Mike


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2014)

Wo warst denn so lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (24. Januar 2014)

Sonntag wäre ich evtl. dabei.


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Jemand am WE was geplant? Samstag hab ich zeit. Sonntag muss ich um 5 in bbg sein, quasi um 4 dann richtung heimat.
> Wenns schneit bin ich dabei, wenns pisst eher nicht...



Hättest du Lust heute so gegen 17 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen, hier in Nürnberg?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust heute so gegen 17 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen, hier in Nürnberg?


Wenn Ihr noch etwas später fahren wollt/könnt, so gegen 18°°-18:30, würde nach dem Clubspiel mitkurbeln.
Vorher geht es leider nicht.


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr noch etwas später fahren wollt/könnt, so gegen 18°°-18:30, würde nach dem Clubspiel mitkurbeln.
> Vorher geht es leider nicht.



Also ich bin da flexibel, rebirth was sagst du?


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

wenn ich heute "so spät" noch abhau bekomm ich hausarrest..


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Januar 2014)

Lohnt sich eh nicht, es ist so dermaßen matschig, dass es echt keinen Spaß macht.
Ich war heute kurz im Wald und bin gleich wieder umgekehrt. Nichts gegen Modder, aber im Moment ist das doch ein bisschen arg viel.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2014)

ist das bei der Kälte net a bissl fester?
Wo warst Du denn? TG?
Ist es vllt an der Veste besser?


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Januar 2014)

Ich denke er war an der Veste, wenn er schreibt "kurz im Wald"
Da wars neulich schon sau nass. Sickert irgendwie nicht mehr weg. So ganz blöder flüssiger, dünner Matsch.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2014)

dann muss man halt steil bergab fahren, da läuft ja alles runter, oder schneller als das Wasser fahren (fliegen)


----------



## SuShu (25. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eh nicht, es ist so dermaßen matschig, dass es echt keinen Spaß macht.
> Ich war heute kurz im Wald und bin gleich wieder umgekehrt. Nichts gegen Modder, aber im Moment ist das doch ein bisschen arg viel.


War heute im Püttlachtal zum Wandern und da wäre es zum Biken vom Boden her echt in Ordnung gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Apropos schlammig: Dienstag 1900 üblicher Treffpunkt? Wer ist am dabei?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> War heute im Püttlachtal zum Wandern und da wäre es zum Biken vom Boden her echt in Ordnung gewesen.


War das ein Vorschlag für morgen?


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Apropos schlammig: Dienstag 1900 üblicher Treffpunkt? Wer ist am dabei?


Es wäre mir eine Ehre


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Es wäre mir eine Ehre


 
der rest ist im winterschlaf?!


----------



## dertobel (27. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> der rest ist im winterschlaf?!


chrrr....chrrr...was? 
Ich war am Samstag am STB... Schlammcatchen is a Dreck dagegen


----------



## derwaaal (27. Januar 2014)

heut müssts a weng besser sein, oder nit?


----------



## S P (27. Januar 2014)

Klar. Da es heute Nacht ja wahnsinnig abgetrocknet hat.


----------



## dertobel (27. Januar 2014)

Glaub ich auch eher nicht... Frost könnte eine Linderung schaffen


----------



## ventizm (27. Januar 2014)

frost? in diepersdorf ist es "warm" und alles schmilzt weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (27. Januar 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> frost? in diepersdorf ist es "warm" und alles schmilzt weg.


 ich meinte: "wenn er denn käme (der Frost)...


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> der rest ist im winterschlaf?!



Ohhh ich schreibe noch eine Klausur von 16:30 - 18:30. Ihr müsst also nicht auf mich warten, ich werde dann von hinten aufschließen, kann ja nicht lange dauern :-D


----------



## ventizm (27. Januar 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> ich meinte: "wenn er denn käme (der Frost)...


 achso... das nächste mal werde ich etwas aufmerksamer lesen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst also nicht auf mich warten



fährt ja keiner...


----------



## Eraserhead-de (27. Januar 2014)

...war eben am Steinbrüchlein, ähh...für morgen sind mir nun leider die trockenen Bikeklamotten ausgegangen ;-)  aber die Bedingungen sind subber!


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2014)

Na "sauber"... Fährst du sonst wo heut abend? Albrecht is ganz heiß auf sei gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (28. Januar 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> ...war eben am Steinbrüchlein, ähh...für morgen sind mir nun leider die trockenen Bikeklamotten ausgegangen ;-)  aber die Bedingungen sind subber!


 So, wie auf Deinem Bildle, sah mein Bock am Samstag auch in etwa aus... mit dem Effekt, dass er doppelt soviel wog, wie im Normalzustand.


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2014)

Also wer fährt nun heute? Wetter is spitze!


----------



## Milan0 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich nicht...


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> ...war eben am Steinbrüchlein, ähh...für morgen sind mir nun leider die trockenen Bikeklamotten ausgegangen ;-)  aber die Bedingungen sind subber!


hat sich wenigstens dein Schutzblech rentiert. was macht die Sattelstütze?


----------



## gandi85 (28. Januar 2014)

Mitm MarshGuard wär man wahrscheinlich wieder stecken geblieben...


----------



## Eraserhead-de (28. Januar 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> So, wie auf Deinem Bildle, sah mein Bock am Samstag auch in etwa aus... mit dem Effekt, dass er doppelt soviel wog, wie im Normalzustand.


Ja, ist alles nach und nach unterwegs hin gefroren, selbst die Schuhe gingen wg. vereister Schnürsenkel nicht mehr auf   die Tunestütze ist wieder komplett, dank Ersatztunestütze, hab jetzt aber doch die Kindshock drin.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2014)

@Eraserhead-de fährst du am donnerstag in kalchi? Albrecht hätt gern zum WE die gabel..


----------



## alex220 (29. Januar 2014)

Guten morgen 
Ich weis evtl. Bisl früh um was zu planen aber schon jemand was wegen Sonntag im Sinn?

Vorher kann i leider ned , buckln buckln buckln


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> Ich weis evtl. Bisl früh um was zu planen aber schon jemand was wegen Sonntag im Sinn?
> 
> Vorher kann i leider ned , buckln buckln buckln



ich will evtl am sonntag stb runde drehn, so ab 1100uhr, wenns ned pisst


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. Januar 2014)

Wäre heute irgendjemand dabei, 19 Uhr am STB??? Es soll trocken bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Januar 2014)

Es ist zwar von oben trocken, aber von unten immer noch unerträglich. Hab das gerade überprüft und mich dann noch ein bisschen mit was unmatschigerem beschäftigt


----------



## softlurch (29. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Es ist zwar von oben trocken, aber von unten immer noch unerträglich. Hab das gerade überprüft und mich dann noch ein bisschen mit was unmatschigerem beschäftigt


Is das trialbike neu oder haste eh schon immer heimlich geübt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Januar 2014)

Hab ich jetzt seit ziemlich genau ein bisschen mehr als einer Woche.


----------



## softlurch (29. Januar 2014)

Fällt gar nicht so auf :thumbup:


----------



## ventizm (29. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt seit ziemlich genau ein bisschen mehr als einer Woche.


darf ich fragen was dich der spaß gekostet hat?


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Januar 2014)

Darfst du 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/287276-czar-street-trial-26


----------



## ventizm (29. Januar 2014)

danke


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Januar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Darfst du
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/287276-czar-street-trial-26



Moin, fährst du die Bremse eigentlich richtigrum? sprich rechts vorn?

Hätte da noch eine linke Bremsarmatur für die Mono


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Januar 2014)

Hab ich umgedreht  Also rechts hinten links vorn. Bei der HS33 kann ich den hebel ja einfach umdrehen, vorn hab ich jetzt einfach mal eine Elixir CR drangeklemmt, die noch im Keller lag. Taugt bis jetzt ganz gut aber vor allem hatte ich keine Lust auf die Sauerei mit Hebel wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2014)

vermisst hier eigentlich jemand ein Orange? In den Fürther Nachrichten ist heute ne Meldung, das die Polizei in Fürth einem Typen ein Rad der "außergewöhnlichen Marke Orange" abgenommen hat, weil der nicht so richtig erklären konnte, wo er es her hat.


----------



## Blennie (30. Januar 2014)

ist noch net ganz klar, obs stattfindet... i meld mi no
Also wer Lust hat heute 16 Uhr Kachi trails von der Sportgaststätte aus... 
Wir werden auch keine 16 sein, ich schwör


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2014)

@Blennie was meinst du?


----------



## Blennie (30. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Blennie was meinst du?


Es findet statt und wer mag, der kann gerne mit ... wir treiben uns ab 16 Uhr an den üblichen oberen Stellen rum.. Felsenabfahrt uns so...  bis denne...


----------



## suoixon (30. Januar 2014)

Bin leider noch krank geschrieben bis Freitag.

Außerdem ist mein Vivid Air noch nicht verbaut


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bin leider noch krank geschrieben bis Freitag.
> 
> Außerdem ist mein Vivid Air noch nicht verbaut



BOS dämpfer rausgeschmissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (31. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich will evtl am sonntag stb runde drehn, so ab 1100uhr, wenns ned pisst


In der Nacht zum Sonntag und dann tagsüber solls ja wieder nass von oben werden, vorher nimmer. Hast vielleicht auch Samstag ab 1200 Uhr Zeit? 

Werd ich (zumindest für mich) mal ins Auge fassen ...


----------



## alex220 (31. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> In der Nacht zum Sonntag und dann tagsüber solls ja wieder nass von oben werden, vorher nimmer. Hast vielleicht auch Samstag ab 1200 Uhr Zeit?
> 
> Werd ich (zumindest für mich) mal ins Auge fassen ...



Das wäre echt doof und nervig
Kann leider nur Sonntag hab mich so darauf gefreut


----------



## suoixon (31. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> BOS dämpfer rausgeschmissen?


Naja mal testen wie gut der Vivid geht.
Am BOS geht mir halt gewaltig aufn Keks, dass ich bei korrektem Druck im Sitzen 2/3 im Sag sitze. Mach ich noch mehr Druck rein wird er bockig.


----------



## MasterP1989 (31. Januar 2014)

Bin ab 15:15 am Stb eine Runde spielen


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2014)

also lurchi, werd morgen zu euch kommen, aber 1200uhr is mir viel zu späht und wetter is früh noch besser gmeldet, werd um 10.30uhr dort sein un ne tour nach hinten machen, wie halt immer, mit mittelerde natürlich, were schön wennst mal wieder dabei werst, versteh aber das dein zeitplan anders is mit dein nachwuchs


----------



## suoixon (31. Januar 2014)

Ich werd morgen nur weng Grundlage am Rennrad machen


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2014)

Denk ich schau mal vorbei, net das ihr euch ohne mich umbringt..


----------



## softlurch (31. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> also lurchi, werd morgen zu euch kommen, aber 1200uhr is mir viel zu späht und wetter is früh noch besser gmeldet, werd um 10.30uhr dort sein un ne tour nach hinten machen, wie halt immer, mit mittelerde natürlich, were schön wennst mal wieder dabei werst, versteh aber das dein zeitplan anders is mit dein nachwuchs


Ja, da hast Termine, Termine 

Werd schauen, dass ich dich/euch da hinten find, wenn ich dann nach komm.


----------



## lowfat (1. Februar 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes: Die Erlanger Nachrichten haben sich eine neue Methode ausgedacht, Öl ins Feuer zum Thema "Mountainbiken in Erlangen" zu giessen. Auf der Seite der EN gibt es auf der Hauptseite eine *Onlineumfrage zum Thema "Kennzeichenpflicht für Mountainbiker"
Hinklicken und abstimmen!
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen*

Das Niveau dieser Zeitung hat in den letzten Jahren deutlich nachgelassen. Und das ist einen neuer Tiefpunkt


----------



## Dorsdn (1. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Die Erlanger Nachrichten haben sich eine neue Methode ausgedacht, Öl ins Feuer zum Thema "Mountainbiken in Erlangen" zu giessen. Auf der Seite der EN gibt es auf der Hauptseite eine *Onlineumfrage zum Thema "Kennzeichenpflicht für Mountainbiker"
> Hinklicken und abstimmen!
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen*
> 
> Das Niveau dieser Zeitung hat in den letzten Jahren deutlich nachgelassen. Und das ist einen neuer Tiefpunkt



Ok - erledigt - habe "Das ist ja völliger Blödsinn." gewählt. Sollten noch mehr so machen, nicht dass da noch eine dumme Idee aufkeimt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (1. Februar 2014)

check.


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2014)

basti


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2014)

Schön erwischt!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich Abstimmung, 27% sind für eine Kennzeichnungspflicht!!
Ohne Worte.


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2014)

@S P http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-89-p.asp


----------



## Mario1986 (2. Februar 2014)

Schöne Bilder! Schade das ich heute nicht konnte. Wie war es am STB zum fahren von den Bodenverhältnissen? 

War am Freitag am Tiergarten und Umgebung da war es eingentlich ganz ok.

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2014)

War ganz gut


----------



## Mario1986 (2. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> War ganz gut



Na des ist doch die Hauptsache und bei dem scheena Wetter gestern.

Mal ne kurze Frage. Wie kann ich hier Videos hochladen?? Irgendwie bekommich des gerade net gebacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario1986 (2. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/upload


----------



## dertobel (2. Februar 2014)

Ihr wart in Mittelerde... - sehr schöne Bilder S P!


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2014)

wie schautsn morgen abend aus? Keiner bock zu fahren?


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Februar 2014)

Wäre dabei!!!


----------



## alex220 (3. Februar 2014)

Mein chinaböller hängt vorsichtshalber schon dran!!
Wäre dabei !


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2014)

... 1900 ab Turmberg Parkplatz?


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ... 1900 ab Turmberg Parkplatz?



Mia worschd wo Hauptsache fahren!
Turmberg wäre mal geil! War ich nachts no ned!!


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

@RolandMC wie siehts bei dir aus?

Vielleicht hätt ja @Blennie und co auch zeit/lust?! Seid ihr schonmal von unten gestartet?


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. Februar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ... 1900 ab Turmberg Parkplatz?


Bitte um genaue Koordinaten


----------



## S P (4. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2014)

Hmpf, Geschäftsessen heut Abend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eraserhead-de (4. Februar 2014)

19:00 ab Turmberg Check!


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Bitte um genaue Koordinaten



Hast du schon? 
Richtung tennenlohe ist das die B4 raus.





Hoffe das reicht so?


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2014)

na dann bis später...


----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC wie siehts bei dir aus?
> 
> Vielleicht hätt ja @Blennie und co auch zeit/lust?! Seid ihr schonmal von unten gestartet?


Bin heute Nachmittag Blutspenden... denk nicht, dass ich danach fit bin für den Nightride, aber mal sehn, vielleicht ja doch?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag Blutspenden... denk nicht, dass ich danach fit bin für den Nightride, aber mal sehn, vielleicht ja doch?!?



Kloar,
Mann äh Frau oder Memme


----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Kloar,
> Mann äh Frau oder Memme


hast du das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> hast du das schon mal gemacht?



Blut
Blutplasma
Trompozyten 

Jetzt aber nicht mehr....mein Blutdruck , ich bin halt ein alter Mann 

Ich weis wie es einem danach geht sollte auch nur ein Spaß sein


----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Blut
> Blutplasma
> Trompozyten
> 
> ...


das letzte Mal gings mir gut, hab allerdings da keinen Baum mehr ausgerissen... was wollt ihr denn machen? Nur a bisserl durch den dunklen Fost bummeln?


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

Wie imma
Topo und SP sind an der Spitze
Rebirth und ich hecheln hinterher


----------



## S P (4. Februar 2014)

Ne ne, fahrt ihr eure CC Runde mal alleine.


----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wie imma
> Topo und SP sind an der Spitze
> Rebirth und ich hecheln hinterher


hm, ich schau mal... hinterherhecheln kann ich bestimmt gut nach der Spendenaktion


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

Es pisst..


----------



## dertobel (4. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Es pisst..


 wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir.. in nbg noch nix angekommen?


----------



## dertobel (4. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei mir.. in nbg noch nix angekommen?


 bis jetzt nicht...


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

Ok.. es bleibt spannend


----------



## S P (4. Februar 2014)

Der Mist zieht aktuell von Süd-West nach Nord-Ost. Hast halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2014)

...in N ist alles trocken und laut Wetterradar solls so bleiben...

Fahrtenplan: rein - rauf - runter - raus - mitnehmen was (schnell) geht


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. Februar 2014)

Danke, hatte es im Forum gesucht und auch mittlerweile gefunden. Sollte machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ...in N ist alles trocken und laut Wetterradar solls so bleiben...
> 
> Fahrtenplan: rein - rauf - runter - raus - mitnehmen was (schnell) geht


Guter Plan... warum bekommt das Ganze in durcheinandergewirbelter Reihenfolge gleich ne andere Bedeutung? *Grins*


----------



## stroker (4. Februar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Guter Plan... warum bekommt das Ganze in durcheinandergewirbelter Reihenfolge gleich ne andere Bedeutung? *Grins*


 Hillby - benimm Dich! Hier is nicht facebook...


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2014)

@Blennie: ein Glühwein, und Du bist nach der Spende wieder fit!


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Guter Plan... warum bekommt das Ganze in durcheinandergewirbelter Reihenfolge gleich ne andere Bedeutung? *Grins*


Hab voll den lachflash


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2014)

Ich würd heut dann auch mal wieder mitkommen.

@rebirth: hast Du eigentlich noch Deine zusätzliche Lampe?
Ich hatte meine schon länger nicht mehr aufgeladen, aber ich habe sie seit dem letzten Aufladen auch nicht mehr benutzt.
Nicht, dass sie grad jetzt schlapp macht und ich ohne Licht da stehe.


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

Nehm ma lange unterbuchsn mit ? ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (4. Februar 2014)

oh man, ich lieg schon wieder flach. Ich kriegs einfach ned hin nen ganzen monat fit zu bleiben...


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

haben tu ich die schon noch. nur ist mein akku sicher noch leerer als deiner. Hab vergessen die schei?e zu laden :/


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2014)

ach so, ja dann bringt es wohl nix außer mehr Gewicht


----------



## microbat (4. Februar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Nehm ma lange unterbuchsn mit ? ;-)


 
wenn du wüstest, was ich alles an habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2014)

ich fahr bauchfrei


----------



## alex220 (4. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich fahr bauchfrei



Ok ab hier ich raus


----------



## Blennie (4. Februar 2014)

Sorry, der Arzt hats verboten!!!
SCHADEEEEE


----------



## motoerhead (5. Februar 2014)

guten Morgen  
bin jetzt auch 60km in den Norden gezogen und offizeller Nürnberger 
Wenn ich mein Bike auch nach Nürnberg geholt habe, würde ich gern mal mitfahren. 
Bin technisch leider nicht auf dem Niveau wie ihr, aber mitfahren würde ich gern mal. 
gruß Daniel


----------



## alex220 (5. Februar 2014)

motoerhead schrieb:


> guten Morgen
> bin jetzt auch 60km in den Norden gezogen und offizeller Nürnberger
> Wenn ich mein Bike auch nach Nürnberg geholt habe, würde ich gern mal mitfahren.
> Bin technisch leider nicht auf dem Niveau wie ihr, aber mitfahren würde ich gern mal.
> gruß Daniel



Willkommen!
Ich habe auch kein Niveau und fahr dennoch mit xD

Bis bald...


----------



## softlurch (5. Februar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> Ich habe auch kein Niveau und fahr dennoch mit xD


... und im Forum gibt's diesbezüglich auch keine Zugangsvoraussetzungen ...


----------



## derwaaal (5. Februar 2014)

Jedes Niveau ist zu unterbieten! In jeglicher Hinsicht


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2014)

Wobei der Leutenbacher Fred diesbezüglich schwer zu unterbieten ist


----------



## gandi85 (5. Februar 2014)

meinst den Liteville-Thread??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (5. Februar 2014)

Verehrte Herrschaften!
Es sinkt für Sie: Das Niveau!


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich werfe mal ganz lapidar Donnerstag 19 Uhr am STB in die niveaulose Runde...


----------



## derwaaal (5. Februar 2014)

da kann ich leider nit


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wobei der Leutenbacher Fred diesbezüglich schwer zu unterbieten ist


Obachd gell!!!!


----------



## alex220 (6. Februar 2014)

Wer mag Morgen am Freitag so gegen zwei Uhr nachmittags mit mir am Stb oder in kalchi stolpern oder gar ne kleine rnd drehen?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2014)

Morgen hätte ich sogar mal bisschen Zeit. Eine Runde STB wäre ich dabei.

14 Uhr wird aber bisschen knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (6. Februar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen hätte ich sogar mal bisschen Zeit. Eine Runde STB wäre ich dabei.
> 
> 14 Uhr wird aber bisschen knapp...


Kann gerne auch halb drei drei sein 
Dann nehm ich das Rad mit auf erbet


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2014)

Warum so früh?


----------



## alex220 (6. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Warum so früh?


Weil Feierabend und hell
Und abends was vor


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2014)

Weil es später wieder dunkel ist  
Ich schau das ich halb drei am Parkplatz schaffe


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2014)

Ihr pappnasen...


----------



## suoixon (6. Februar 2014)

Wochenende? Ich könnte auch fühestens ab 3 morgen


----------



## alex220 (6. Februar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wochenende? Ich könnte auch fühestens ab 3 morgen



Ich bin ab ca. Kurz nach zwei dort 
Spielen sicher eh erst a bisl da ist es Ruck zuck drei 
Ich nehme mal lieber meinen geladenen chinaböller mit und genug zum trinken


----------



## alex220 (6. Februar 2014)

Kalchi vor 15 min


----------



## ventizm (6. Februar 2014)

traumhaftes wetter heute


----------



## gandi85 (6. Februar 2014)

mal was anderes:
Ich bin grad dabei für die Freundin von nem Kumpel das bike bissl herzurichten (UMF Freddy 2 --> Ich kann nix dafür)
Such zurzeit 
- nen Laufradsatz oder auch einzelne Laufräder 26" (VR 20mm hinten normaler Schnellspanner) --> egal was, die Madamme wiegt grad mal 45kilo 
- nen Air Dämpfer (222mm) --> scheißegal was
- evt. eine Gabel 150-170mm und tapered oder 1.5
- Bremsen

Alles soll natürlich so billig wie möglich geschehen (sehr dankbare aufgabe)
Schaut doch mal in eurer Keller, vielleicht liegt da ja bissl todkapital!!! 
Alles was ihr findet und los werden wollt, einfach mal anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (6. Februar 2014)

Traumhaft!
Hab gerade meinen Vivid Air eingebaut... das war ein Kampf, passt gerade so in den Rahmen 
Aber die Huber Buchsen fühlen sich schon im Stand nett an 

Morgen werd ich wohl leider nicht schaffen


----------



## alex220 (7. Februar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Weil es später wieder dunkel ist
> Ich schau das ich halb drei am Parkplatz schaffe



Soll Stürmern heute Mittag....   :/
Egal hab Bike aufm Auto spätestens halb drei am stb Parkplatz


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wird es zwischen halb drei und drei am Parkplatz


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Februar 2014)

schaue auch vorbei


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
mag jemand morgen (Samstag) Vormittag in Kalchi oder TG fahren?
Leider früh, da ich am Nachmittag wieder zum Glubb muss! - ca. 10°°


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Februar 2014)

Morgen Tiergartenrunde – alle Schlammstellen umfahren und sämtliche Spielstellen befahren.
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.


----------



## SuShu (7. Februar 2014)

Guter Plan. Ich denke, da bin ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2014)

@HTWolfi wie lange willst Du denn ungefähr fahren?


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2014)

Gibt keine feste Zeit. Komm einfach mit und »wenn deine Zeit gekommen ist« fährst du zurück.
Wir werden uns mehr oder weniger nur im Kerngebiet östlich vom TG aufhalten – keine Langstreckenausfahrt geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gibt keine feste Zeit. Komm einfach mit und »wenn deine Zeit gekommen ist« fährst du zurück.
> Wir werden uns mehr oder weniger nur im Kerngebiet östlich vom TG aufhalten – keine Langstreckenausfahrt geplant.



Moin, war mir schon klar, dass das keine CC-Runde wird.
Mit individuell abbrechen ist günstig da ich eh in der Nähe der S-Bahn Rehhof wohne.
So hatte ich es dann auch vor, aber gmeinsam beenden wär natürlich schöner. Drei Stunden langen dann auch, dachte ich mir.
Bis gleich.


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2014)

dabei


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Februar 2014)

Sucht einer noch ein schickes Stolperbike 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/325491-ragley-blue-pig-18-custom-blattgold
CUSTOM! Professionelle Lackierung! 
Ich dachte die Zeiten von LSD sind vorbei........


----------



## Eraserhead-de (8. Februar 2014)

Dabei, aber erst so ab 11:30 .


----------



## dertobel (8. Februar 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Sucht einer noch ein schickes Stolperbike
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/325491-ragley-blue-pig-18-custom-blattgold
> CUSTOM! Professionelle Lackierung!
> Ich dachte die Zeiten von LSD sind vorbei........


boah - ist das hässlich! 
Dann doch lieber raw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (9. Februar 2014)

Bin so ab 13.00 am Stb. am Parkplatz rumeiern. Wenn was zamgeht evtl. a Runde drehen.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist es wieder soweit. Die Achse der HR Nabe ist nun zum 4. Mal abgeschert.
Bin schon gespannt was Actionssport dazu schreibt. Die werfen mir ja vor, das ich die DH Nabe in meinem Hornet überbelaste


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2014)

wie kommen die nur darauf ? - evtl. sollten sie ein weiteres Feature mit senden - genannt Dämpfer...


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Februar 2014)

Mit den fw naben habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber auch hope zeigte schon die ein oder andere Schwäche. Die Lager gehen kaputt.


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2014)

Glaub wir hatten schon 3 kaputte hope naben hier, oder? Wolfi, julian, meine... Deine?


----------



## S P (9. Februar 2014)

Meine Pro II hält schon seit Jahren.


----------



## User85319 (10. Februar 2014)

Achsbruch hinten an meiner Pro II.
Bekanntes Problem, scheint aber wohl mit der EVO behoben zu sein...


----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2014)

Nochmal danke für die nette Runde am Buck am Samstag!
Wie lange wart Ihr denn noch?

P.S.: meine heiser gebrüllte Kehle konnte unseren Recken im Achteck leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> P.S.: meine heiser gebrüllte Kehle konnte unseren Recken im Achteck leider auch nicht helfen.



was is los?


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand von euch n Torque 13'er oder 14'er EX in Größe L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> was is los?


Glubb hat verluhrn!


----------



## katl22 (10. Februar 2014)

Das interessiert uns aber grad wahnsinnig. ;-)


----------



## Blennie (10. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Glubb hat verluhrn!


Der Waal hat sich ins falsche Forum verirrt


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Nochmal danke für die nette Runde am Buck am Samstag!
> Wie lange wart Ihr denn noch?


Als ich am Stadion vorbei gefahren bin, hatte schon die 2. Halbzeit begonnen.



Blennie schrieb:


> Der Waal hat sich ins falsche Forum verirrt


Ne, er setzt nur etwas falsche Prioritäten. 
Solange er nicht bei Facebook landet, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Der Waal hat sich ins falsche Forum verirrt


Das glaube ich nicht! Es gab genug interessierte Daumendrücker am Samstag


----------



## katl22 (10. Februar 2014)

Dann hoff ich, das ich nicht im falschen gelandet bin. 
Meine Prioritäten liegen klar anders.  ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht! Es gab genug interessierte Daumendrücker am Samstag


Fußball, das ist ungefähr so spannend wie Synchronschwimmen/Wasserballett.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Meine Prioritäten liegen klar anders.  ;-)



Hier z.B.? ^^


RolandMC schrieb:


> Synchronschwimmen/Wasserballett.






und nun die Frage zum Montag: Fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## katl22 (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fußball, das ist ungefähr so spannend wie Synchronschwimmen/Wasserballett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

Donnerstag!


----------



## M_C_N (10. Februar 2014)

> und nun die Frage zum Montag: Fährt jemand morgen?


Ich wäre dabei! Gruss Mike


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Donnerstag!



hm?


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe derzeit kein Rad zur Verfügung


----------



## Phil87 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich bin noch diese Woche zu Besuch in Nbg und wollte morgen vormittag und am Do bissle mim enduro am Tiergarten fahren. Hat jmd zeit und lust mitzufahren? Muss auch nicht zwingend TG sein...


----------



## alex220 (11. Februar 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit kein Rad zur Verfügung



Du wunderst dich jetzt aber ned? 
So wie du mit deiner "DH Nabe" umgehst ist das ja wohl klar das die sich in Einzelteile auflöst. 
Du verführst ja sogar andere Leute Sachen zu tun die du machst 
MasterP ist mein Zeuge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei! Gruss Mike


Wo wollt Ihr fahren?
Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das alles zeitlich und organisatorisch hinkrieg ...


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wo wollt Ihr fahren?
> Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das alles zeitlich und organisatorisch hinkrieg ...



ohne vorturner brauch mer net fahren...


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

Du bist doch schon a alter Hase! Also beim Biken


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ja öfters auch mal n Track aufgenommen, den könnten wir ja auch abfahren ...

Aber wenn Dir das zu heikel ist, kann ich auch alleine am Buck fahren - ich hab da eh noch n paar Ecken zu erkunden.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2014)

Der Steve kennt sich schon aus, dass Problem ist nur wenn eine Blondine in high heels auftaucht, verfährt er sich schon mal


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte ja mit dem Fixie vor fahren


----------



## katl22 (11. Februar 2014)

Na die taucht dann aber oft auf. ;-)


----------



## alex220 (11. Februar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Na die taucht dann aber oft auf. ;-)



Letzten Dienstag war keine da und er war dennoch weg


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2014)

Letzten dienstag wars ja auch zum kotzen...


----------



## M_C_N (11. Februar 2014)

Seit wann gibt es Blondinen mit High Heels im Steinbrüchlein? Scheint als wäre ich zu lange nicht mehr dort gewesen!  @Milan0: Mein Stereo steht theoretisch zur Verfügung. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass man den Umgang mit diesen vollgefederten Rädern beherrscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Letzten dienstag wars ja auch zum kotzen...



Woran lag es denn?
als du endlich wieder da warst (am Auto) wollte ich dich lieber nicht Fragen >>>


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2014)

@M_C_N bilder?


----------



## M_C_N (11. Februar 2014)

Folgen sobald alles fertig ist....


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2014)

mach halt ma ne kleine preview..


----------



## katl22 (11. Februar 2014)

Schöne Runde heute! ;-)
Danke fürs guiden!


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute! ;-)
> Danke fürs guiden!


Ach, seid Ihr heut doch gefahrn?
Wo denn?


----------



## M_C_N (12. Februar 2014)

Ich nicht!  Fahr aber heute mal zum Buck und schau ob ich die Trails noch finde!


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute!



??


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ich nicht!  Fahr aber heute mal zum Buck und schau ob ich die Trails noch finde!


Gestern war der Boden recht tief! Aber net so matschig-spritzig.
Und im Gsicht wars am Anfang doch recht zugig, das hat sich mit der Angströtung dann gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (13. Februar 2014)

Bodenverhältnisse waren tatsächlich ganz okay. Bin aber auch nicht allzu tief in den Wald vorgedrungen - so ganz ohne Vorturner war die Angst sich zu verfahren dann doch zu groß. 

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## rehhofer (14. Februar 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Bodenverhältnisse waren tatsächlich ganz okay. Bin aber auch nicht allzu tief in den Wald vorgedrungen - so ganz ohne Vorturner war die Angst sich zu verfahren dann doch zu groß.
> 
> Fährt heute jemand?


 Heute Buck so gegen 15:30 (Eingang Tiergarten) - wenig Strecke, eher ein paar interessante Stellen besuchen.


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

Morgen (Samstag) Trailtour ab TG richtung Ungelstetten. Start 1200 am Löwensaal.


----------



## S P (14. Februar 2014)

Wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## M_C_N (14. Februar 2014)

Ich komm gerade vom Buck. Ab Spielplatz sind Bedingungen ganz gut, der Weg dahin kann jedoch durchaus beschwerlich gestaltet werden. Am Zaun entlang ist es ordentlich(!!!) matschig und glitschig!


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles?



Der Andi W. "guidet". Sonst keine Ahnung. Is auch wurst, hauptsach fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich habe heute wieder mein CC Prinzesschen nach Nbg geholt. Aber morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit zum fahren...


----------



## SuShu (14. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen (Samstag) Trailtour ab TG richtung Ungelstetten. Start 1200 am Löwensaal.


Ich fahre wahrscheinlich später und ab Langwasser in Richtung Ungelstetten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Februar 2014)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Heute Buck so gegen 15:30 (Eingang Tiergarten) - wenig Strecke, eher ein paar interessante Stellen besuchen.



Ich glaube ich habe dich gesehen, bin mit einem blau-weißen Cube um 15:25 vorbeigerauscht. Ich war wegen des Wetters früher unterwegs ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (15. Februar 2014)

lustiges Treffen im Wald heute! 
Ab wo seid Ihr denn gefahren? Turmberg-Parke?


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2014)

wie wer wo was?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie wer wo was?


Ich war mit zwei Kumpels von Erlangen zur Winterleite unterwegs.
Oben vor der Abfahrt hab ich n paar bekannte Gesichter aus Forum gesehen.


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

wen denn?

Und wo wir schon dabei sind:




Wie siehts am DIENSTAG aus? Wetter soll(!!) recht gut werden!


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2014)

Würdest du dann auch kommen?


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

im gegensatz zu vielen anderen bin ich nicht im winterschlaf


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2014)

Winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (16. Februar 2014)

Winter?


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

na geht doch nix zamm


----------



## S P (16. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> na geht doch nix zamm



Wie war die Tour am Samstag?


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

was für ne tour?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2014)

Werde Dienstag wahrscheinlich mal wieder mitfahren, kommt drauf an wie lange ich meinem Bruder beim Renovieren helfen muss...


----------



## S P (17. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> was für ne tour?





rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen (Samstag) Trailtour ab TG richtung Ungelstetten. Start 1200 am Löwensaal.


----------



## M_C_N (17. Februar 2014)

> Wie siehts am DIENSTAG aus? Wetter soll(!!) recht gut werden!


 
Ich bin dabei...


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2014)

Bei dem wetter is doch keiner gefahren.


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei dem wetter is doch keiner gefahren.


 doch, wir zu dritt i fränkische, und wolfi am Tg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2014)

in ner höhle rumsitzen und ratten grillen zählt net als fahren


----------



## SuShu (17. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei dem wetter is doch keiner gefahren.


Doch, ich. Und es war völlig in Ordnung, wenn man die bekannten Matschgegenden ausgelassen hat.


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2014)

also: 
Die Rede ist von der Tour vom Andreas. 
Die wurde per FB abgesagt. Da hier keiner ZUgesagt hat habe ich auch nicht drüber nachgedacht ob ich hier absagen muss.

Ob stille mitleser am Treffpunkt aufgetaucht sind kann ich net sagen...


----------



## softlurch (17. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> … Wie siehts am DIENSTAG aus? Wetter soll(!!) recht gut werden!


Ick wär dann oooch mal wieder dabei, wa?!  My Favorite: STB 1900


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2014)

Joo 1900 is Top!


----------



## M_C_N (18. Februar 2014)

Ich schaff es heute leider doch nicht. Arbeit nervt! Vielleicht klappts ja am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch raus


----------



## softlurch (18. Februar 2014)

Ihr Luschen!


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Februar 2014)

Hab heute mal die Erkundungs- und Erschließungsarbeiten vom Sonntag in der S-Klamm fortgesetzt – reichlich anspruchsvolle Sachen dort. 
Nach einigen Abfahrten musst ich, wegen zu hohem Adrenalinpegel, abbrechen.  Dabei hab ich mich nur an den einfacheren Linien versucht.
Fortsetzung folgt …


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## softlurch (18. Februar 2014)

Boah, was für ne runde heute. Mir tropft jetzt noch der Schweiß ... wir haben lieber gar nix versucht, mit den 30 Mann wären wir nie durch alle Schlüsselstellen gekommen


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2014)

nächstes ma sollten wir vielleicht die gruppen aufteilen. 

übrigens: 14 cent/L gespart  für veilleicht 200m umweg opti


----------



## M_C_N (19. Februar 2014)

Klingt so als wärt ihr zu zweit gewesen und nur einmal um Parkplatz gefahren!


----------



## softlurch (19. Februar 2014)

Tztzzz


----------



## M_C_N (20. Februar 2014)

Geht heute was zusammen?


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2014)

Alte veste oder in bbg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (20. Februar 2014)

Das liegt nicht ganz in meinem Radius!  Wie schauts am WE aus?


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2014)

Alte veste is zu weit?


----------



## M_C_N (20. Februar 2014)

12km Anfahrt - da bin ich ja schon fertig bevor die Tour überhaupt los geht! 

Wann fahrt ihr denn los? 19 Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2014)

Die "weiber" fahren um 1700. Ich nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2014)

Also ich werde gegen 19 Uhr am STB sein


----------



## M_C_N (20. Februar 2014)

Klasse! Bin dann auch um 19 Uhr am STB!


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2014)

War ne gute Runde. Das nächste Mal machen wir auch Gruppenteilung


----------



## softlurch (20. Februar 2014)

... Auf dem Parkplatz kann man sich nachts ganz schön ins Gehege kommen


----------



## M_C_N (21. Februar 2014)

War trotz der langen Trailschlange eine flotte Runde!
Wie sieht's am WE aus? Massenstart am STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## big_erka (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn Sonntag was zusammen kommt würde ich auch gerne mal mit.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2014)

Samstag fahr ich (evtl) ab tg. Sonntag hätt ich zeit..


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich schaffe es derzeit immer nur kurzfristig aufs Bike.
Mal schauen ob ich Zeit finde


----------



## derwaaal (21. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Samstag fahr ich (evtl) ab tg.


mit den Mtb-Weibern?


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2014)

Ne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag 10:00 Stb.?


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2014)

@RolandMC @Dampfsti @julian87 ne "tour" am stb wär ne option. So ne ausgedehnte dienstsgsrunde und schwarzachklamm die wolfi spezialstellen abklappern. Allerdings müsste dann der @HTWolfi vorausfahren


----------



## julian87 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## M_C_N (22. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei, würde aber die Klamm auslassen!


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

Wieso?


----------



## M_C_N (22. Februar 2014)

Wenig Zeit...


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

Scheiss freiteitstress kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:00 Stb.?


ich bin dabei. Und ich habe mir "Verstärkung" organisiert


----------



## S P (22. Februar 2014)

Codename “milla“?


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

Haha. Das wärs! Gibt ja jetzt sogar schon ein Baby-Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. Februar 2014)

Etz sach halt


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

Dann ists doch keine Überraschung mehr ...


----------



## julian87 (22. Februar 2014)

Einwandfrei.


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

@HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir aus? 
@RolandMC bist dabei oder? Wird wenn dann eh ne TOUR


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir aus?


War gestern und heute nicht am STB – bin schon auf Entzug. Bin morgen um 10:00 vor Ort …


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

subber  @xTr3Me kommst auch?
@suoixon überlegs dir halt nochma


----------



## big_erka (22. Februar 2014)

Wo genau trefft ihr euch am STB denn immer? Würde auch gern mit.


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

https://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sou...rc=6&gl=de&mra=mr&ie=UTF8&t=m&z=16&iwloc=ddw1


----------



## big_erka (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist mal genau. Besser gehts nicht. Danke. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> subber  @xTr3Me kommst auch?
> @suoixon überlegs dir halt nochma


Ja komme auch mal vorbei


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werds bis 10e net schaffen, habs leider grad erst gelesen...


----------



## alex220 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hasse euch alle 
Kann leider ned mit ist Kinder WE
Aber Dienstag will ich euch wieder sehen!


----------



## suoixon (23. Februar 2014)

Ich komm auf keinen Fall.
12 Uhr Geburtstag von Oma (80.)


----------



## alex220 (23. Februar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Ich komm auf keinen Fall.
> 12 Uhr Geburtstag von Oma (80.)


Boa solch eine Pv. (Pflicht Veranstaltung ) ist heftig xD


----------



## softlurch (23. Februar 2014)

Unsere Pflichtveranstaltung heute war teilweise auch heftig  
Aber zumindest ist die saurutsche nun abgehakt  und die Biergarten Saison standesgemäß eingeläutet :beer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (23. Februar 2014)

Warn schon welche auf? Zollhaus war nix auf der Rückfahrt


----------



## softlurch (23. Februar 2014)

Steinbrüchlein war auf. Stühle waren allerdings noch zur Selbstbedienung.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2014)

Und ich musste bei dem Wetter Wohnung renovieren!


----------



## S P (23. Februar 2014)

Jammer net. War heute auch nicht dabei. Hatten dafür einen tollen Blick in schneebedeckte Alpen... bei Traumwetter


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir aus?
> @RolandMC bist dabei oder? Wird wenn dann eh ne TOUR


Waren  heute zu 5 auf Tour in der fränkischen, war richtig schön familiär, mit Zwecklesgraben usw. Ihr wart bestimmt wieder 100 Mann da müsste man schon fast den Montag mit dranhängen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Jammer net. War heute auch nicht dabei. Hatten dafür einen tollen Blick in schneebedeckte Alpen... bei Traumwetter


Hast aufm Klo einen Kalender mit Alpenmotiven?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte heute aufm Rückflug von Barcelona auch Blick auf schneebedeckte Alpen ...


----------



## S P (24. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast aufm Klo einen Kalender mit Alpenmotiven?



Kaffee-Fahrt Richtung Bodensee.


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2014)

@big_erka das teil tuts 3 mal:

http://wallbuys.com/Product/Yinding...e-LED-Bike-LightHeadlamp-Black-4x18650--10809


----------



## big_erka (24. Februar 2014)

@rebirth: Danke man. Ist bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (24. Februar 2014)

So heute ca. 400 mal erklärt das ich vom Radfahren ein blaues Auge habe. Ich schätze mindestens 2 haben es geglaubt.


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2014)

die anderen 398 denken es war dei freundin, oder?


----------



## julian87 (24. Februar 2014)

Des war eine theorie. Aber die meisten haben es auf den Fasching geschoben.


----------



## S P (24. Februar 2014)

Blaues Auge? Vom Sonntag?


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Blaues Auge? Vom Sonntag?



ja. er hat sich geweigert die schlüsselstellen zu fahren


----------



## S P (24. Februar 2014)

Okay. Dann ist er entschuldigt.


----------



## julian87 (24. Februar 2014)

Fahren können sie die meisten. Ich bin sie geflogen.


----------



## softlurch (24. Februar 2014)

Fliegen allein wäre ja noch okay, solange man nicht mit dem Gesicht landet 

... gemein, ich weiß. Gute Besserung!


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Februar 2014)

Was geht morgen?
War jetzt dauernd im Hellen unterwegs, dass auch mal wieder eine Nachtfahrt her muss.

Könnt mir aber auch vorstellen direkt nach der Arbeit einfach nur ein bisschen am STB zu spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (24. Februar 2014)

Ja ich weiß an der Landung muss ich noch üben.


----------



## alex220 (24. Februar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was geht morgen?
> War jetzt dauernd im Hellen unterwegs, dass auch mal wieder eine Nachtfahrt her muss.
> 
> Könnt mir aber auch vorstellen direkt nach der Arbeit einfach nur ein bisschen am STB zu spielen.



Ja nach der Arbeit , heim, umziehen , Rad einpacken dann STB , Denke wird ca vier .

Morgen STB ? Oder wo anders ?


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2014)

Wie jetzt 4? 

@ rest: morgen 1900 stb?
@big_erka lampe könnt ich dir leihen falls du mitwillst.


----------



## alex220 (24. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie jetzt 4?
> 
> @ rest: morgen 1900 stb?
> @big_erka lampe könnt ich dir leihen falls du mitwillst.


Naja einfach spielen bis der harte Kern kommt 
Also du 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Februar 2014)

So dacht ich mir auch. Ganz um 4 werd ich nich schaffen, aber irgendwann zwischen nach um 4 und 7.


----------



## big_erka (25. Februar 2014)

@rebirth: Heute bin ich mal wieder zu Fuß am Tiergarten unterwegs. Kann also nicht. Aber demnächst auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2014)

dann nebenher joggen?
Könnt an den Schlüsselstellen aber schwierig werden, wenns rutischig is


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2014)

Sonst will keiner fahren heut?


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Februar 2014)

Alex, Du, ich bis jetzt. Ist doch gut wenn wir nicht wieder 10000 Leute sind.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2014)

Also, ich hätt schon Bock aber hab nur mein 15 Jahre altes HT mit CC-Geo und V-Brake dabei.
Aber für Tour fahren und Schlüsselstellen auslassen sollt's langen.
Kommt irgendwie mit den Öffis zum STB, oder in die Nähe?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sonst will keiner fahren heut?



werde so gegen 16.15 am Löwensaal sein, hab aber nur das Legend dabei.


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2014)

Wo genau willst du fahren? Die großen dinger?


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2014)

Das Lengend ist doch ein 1A Tourenbike


----------



## katl22 (25. Februar 2014)

Fahrt ihr heute ne tour oder geht ihr nur spielen.  ;-)


----------



## MasterP1989 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich kann heute leider nicht aber falls noch jemand eine handliche und helle Lampe für sein Fahrrad sucht:


----------



## alex220 (25. Februar 2014)

muss auch absagen ;( 
Tut mir leid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2014)

Allright. Das wetter ist eh zu gut zum fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2014)

@steve Fährst Du dann nicht?


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Februar 2014)

Ach ihr seid euch auch alle einig. Ich bin dann gleich am STB zum spielen.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid euch auch alle einig. Ich bin dann gleich am STB zum spielen.


Dann keine Tour um 19°°?


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. Februar 2014)

Donnerstag, 19Uhr STB, wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2014)

Lust ja, Zeit nein...


----------



## HappyGhost (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal ist bei euch jemand dabei, der ein LiteVille 301 zufällig fährt. Ich will mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zusammen bauen, und bin noch am überlegen welche Komponeten es werden sollen, bzw worauf man achten sollte.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Februar 2014)

Liteville? Frag mal ein Thread nebenan bei den Leutenbachern, die kennen sich mit Litevilles aus


----------



## HappyGhost (26. Februar 2014)

ok  hab ich mir schon gedacht trotzdem noch Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal ist bei euch jemand dabei, der ein LiteVille 301 zufällig fährt. Ich will mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zusammen bauen, und bin noch am überlegen welche Komponeten es werden sollen, bzw worauf man achten sollte.



@HappyGhost Was hast denn damit vor?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was hast denn damit vor?


Ich tippe auf fahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Februar 2014)

.....und nicht stolpern


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2014)

wie?


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Februar 2014)

glaubt man einem anderen Fred, ists doch nicht so gut dafür geeignet


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2014)

schön und gut, aber danach hat er doch gar nicht gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Februar 2014)

omg 

@HTWolfi
du hast doch ne 40T von Hope oder? Macht deine auch so einen Lärm? Die "alte" Hope ist ja zahm dagegen. Vielleicht hab ich mich aber auch an die Tune gewöhnt.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> glaubt man einem anderen Fred, ists doch nicht so gut dafür geeignet


Link? Oder meinst den Leutenbach-Fred?


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Februar 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @HTWolfi
> du hast doch ne 40T von Hope oder? Macht deine auch so einen Lärm? Die "alte" Hope ist ja zahm dagegen. Vielleicht hab ich mich aber auch an die Tune gewöhnt.



Ich würde sagen die 40T ist eher leiser, als die Vorgängerversion mit den 24 Einrastpunkten. Zumindest ist die Tonlage eine andere, eventuell macht diese auch einen Unterschied …
Allgemein wird die neue Version als leiser empfunden, siehe auch hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragenkatalog-laufrad-kaufberatung.596706/page-10#post-11690814

Du fährst das Teil nicht zufällig in so einem »Resonanzverstärker« aus Plastik.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Februar 2014)

von der Lautsträke her vielleicht schon, also das "tack" war bei der mit 24 lauter, die 40T ist so......hab das schon mal mit M60 zu MG42(das Gute) verglichen. Wenn man schneller fährt zumindest.
Und nein, Plastik war schon ausverkauft, musste mit Alu Vorlieb nehmen. Vielleicht liegts an den bösen großen Rädern. 

PS: ob das Wetter hält? Würde gerne nen kurzen Abstecher zum Stbr machen.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf fahren



Laberbacke!


----------



## ventizm (27. Februar 2014)

@rebirth man versucht dich im "bekloppte preise im bikemarkt"-thread vorzuführen. nur mal so zur info...


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Februar 2014)

Bei der ansprechenden Präsentation ja fast kein Wunder


----------



## ventizm (27. Februar 2014)

ja... ob die überschrift der anzeige wirklich verkaufsfördernd ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

ok: habt ihr mal die besuche gesehen?


----------



## ventizm (27. Februar 2014)

ach, so ´ne art guerilla marketing quasi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (27. Februar 2014)

Fazit vom Buck: ziemlich bescheidene Matsche-Pampe da oben!


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2014)

gestern nachmittag war's da noch echt ok


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2014)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal ist bei euch jemand dabei, der ein LiteVille 301 zufällig fährt. Ich will mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zusammen bauen, und bin noch am überlegen welche Komponeten es werden sollen, bzw worauf man achten sollte.



Spass beiseite: was hast du damit vor, wie viel Geld willst du investieren, hast du schon bestimmte Teile im Auge? Fox 34, Tune + Enve-LRS und komplette XX1 ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ob du wirklich soviel Geld ausgeben willst?


----------



## softlurch (27. Februar 2014)

Genau! Spass beiseite: Was interessiert mich das hier im Nürnberg-Fred??? Lieber ein Bild vom Matsch am Schmausenbuck


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2014)

kennst den Matsch am Buck wohl noch nicht gut genug?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2014)

hat ja heut vomittag auch die ganze zeit geregnet ...


----------



## M_C_N (28. Februar 2014)

> Lieber ein Bild vom Matsch am Schmausenbuck


Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen, mit deinem Schlauchbootreifen stellt das kein Problem dar! Nur die Wurzeln könnten a bissl rutschig sein!


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Februar 2014)

Das waren sie gestern am Stbr auch. Irgendwie mehr als sonst. Kann aber auch an der 60er Gummimischung gelegen habe.


----------



## M_C_N (28. Februar 2014)

Glaube nicht, 40er war da auch nicht viel besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (28. Februar 2014)

Falls hier jemand liest, der die Leute kennt:

Auf dem Landschaftsscfhutzgebiet (Wiese) neben den Pferden in Unterfarrnbach wurde wohl gestern massiv gebuddelt. Lasst das. Dort sind sehr viele Spaziergänger unterwegs, und in einem Schutzgebiet (insb. Rasendingsda, stehen extra Schilder dort!) quer über die Fusswege Drops und Kicker anzulegen und dafür auch noch Löcher mitten auf den Wegen auszuheben ist selten dämlich und kann nur Ärger geben. Heute waren schon überall Dornenranken verteilt, und das kann ich den Leuten noch nicht mal verübeln.

Wenn ihr buddeln wollt, geht zum Wäldchen am OBI, da ist der "offizielle" Dirtspot. Es gibt keinen Grund, 500m weiter einen neuen Spot aufzubauen, der noch nicht mal irgendwie Sichtschutz hat...

PS: Aus einem jahrealten, natürlichen Table, der nie jemanden aufgefallen ist, einen Double zu bauen, mit einem schön sichtbaren Loch direkt neben den Gassiwegen... *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## HappyGhost (28. Februar 2014)

@rebirth  schöne Touren fahren im Gebirge (Garmisch/ Dolomiten usw..) oder einfach im Wald zum Training.

@ reo-fahrer hab mir die Woche ein Angebot machen lassen für ein LiteVille 301. Mein Limit waren eigentlich 4000 öre, jetzt sind es aber schon 4600 öre . Ausstattung: Bremsen und Schaltung Shimano XT, Federgabel Rock Shok Revelation RCT3 DPA.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Februar 2014)

hm, der Rahmen kostet 2200€ laut Liste, bleiben 1800€ für den Rest. Grob überschlagen:
700 Gabel + Steuersatz
400 für den LRS
300 Teleskopstütze

bleiben 400 für Schaltung, Kurbel, Kassette, Bremsen, Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau und restlichen Kleinkram. Willst du das selber zusammenbauen oder soll dir ein Händler alle Teile bestellen + zusammenbauen?


----------



## HappyGhost (28. Februar 2014)

hatte eigentlich vor dieses mal das Bike selbst zusammen zu schrauben. Aber  weiß jetzt nicht so recht ob ich das komplette Werkzeug dazu habe.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Februar 2014)

So viel spezielles brauchst da gar nicht.. Meist wird nur bei der Kurbel und beim Tretlager ein Spezialwerkzeug gebraucht und das kost ein paar Euro.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2014)

und beim Steuersatz nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Februar 2014)

Gummihammer und etwas Geschick geht da auch. 
Eine Zange für Züge und Zughüllen ist von Vorteil.
Rohrschneider (oder Säge) und Feile zum Gabelschaft kürzen.
Werkzeug für Kassettenmontage/demontage
Fett/Montagepaste
Nicht zu vergessen Montageständer (ohne ists nervig)


----------



## softlurch (28. Februar 2014)

Ich geh auch gleich mit'm Gummihammer rum hier ...


----------



## S P (28. Februar 2014)

In Brunn ist alles trocken


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> und beim Steuersatz nicht?



Bei Liteville ist der schon verbaut


----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2014)

sonntags würd ich gern mal wieder die klassische stb trail tour fohren, werd so um 10.30uhr starten


----------



## julian87 (28. Februar 2014)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Februar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich geh auch gleich mit'm Gummihammer rum hier ...



warum so Aggro?


----------



## softlurch (28. Februar 2014)

Wieso aggro? Is doch Gummi 

Oder aus der gleichen Langeweile wie das Zeug OffTopic ist


----------



## lowfat (1. März 2014)

ich werd heute so ab 10 im STB ein bischen spielen. Tour morgen geht leider nicht


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntags würd ich gern mal wieder die klassische stb trail tour fohren, werd so um 10.30uhr starten


Hab gerade den morgigen Wandertermin auf heute umgelegt, bin also morgen (So.) auch am Start.


lowfat schrieb:


> ich werd heute so ab 10 im STB ein bischen spielen. Tour morgen geht leider nicht


Leider heute keine Zeit (siehe oben).
Ich hoffe, du kommst ohne mich zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (1. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gerade den morgigen Wandertermin auf heute umgelegt


wo geht's denn hin? 5SeidlaSteig?


----------



## Dampfsti (1. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gerade den morgigen Wandertermin auf heute umgelegt, bin also morgen (So.) auch am Start.




Cool, wir auch


----------



## softlurch (1. März 2014)

Hmm, ich kann keinen morgigen wandertermin auf heute verlegen 
Egal, dann komm ich einfach so mit ...


----------



## lowfat (1. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Leider heute keine Zeit (siehe oben).
> Ich hoffe, du kommst ohne mich zurecht.


Ging so mittelmäßig. Ich musste mal einen Notausgang mit Baumkontakt nehmen. Da ists schon besser, wenn der Hausherr dabei ist  
Am C&R Felsen wars noch erstaunlich nass.


----------



## kniffo (1. März 2014)

Darf man sich morgen anschließen? Wenn ja, wo könnte man dazustoßen?


----------



## 0815p (1. März 2014)

kniffo schrieb:


> Darf man sich morgen anschließen? Wenn ja, wo könnte man dazustoßen?


 gerne, aber wo dazu stossen, musst den haushernn fragen, der kann dirs am besten erklären


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2014)

kniffo schrieb:


> Darf man sich morgen anschließen? Wenn ja, wo könnte man dazustoßen?


Natürlich kannst du dich anschließen und am Besten gleich von Anfang an. 
10:30 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein. Also hier
https://www.google.de/maps?daddr=49...1652&geocode=FYKe8QIdXoipAA&mra=prev&t=m&z=17
Oder wolltest/kannst du erst später? Dann sag mal wann, dann könnte ich dir einen Treffpunkt zwischen STB und Wendelstein nennen …
Zur Info: Vom STB bis kurz vor Wendelstein braucht man über Forstautobahnen ca. 20min.


----------



## kniffo (1. März 2014)

dann würde ich einfach am Parkplatz dazukommen, Zeit wäre okay.


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. März 2014)

Schöne Runde am Stb, partiell matschig aber die Schlüsselstellen alle super fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. März 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Mario1986 (2. März 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde mich heute auch mal wieder anschliessen. Bin 10.30 am Parkplatz STB.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dorsdn (2. März 2014)

Hmm, wenn ich auch komme bin ich wohl die Nummer 20, wie viele Gruppen wollt ihr machen? 

*F ä h r t* heute noch jemand woanders?
Kalchreuth?
Wann und Wo?


----------



## julian87 (2. März 2014)

Ich schaffs doch net.


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. März 2014)

Pass in Kalchi auf, am Pferdegehege wurde gestern kontrolliert und kassiert 
Die Kontrollen sollen jetzt stärker stattfinden, so hieß es wohl vom Mann vom Landratsamt.


----------



## Dorsdn (2. März 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Pass in Kalchi auf, am Pferdegehege wurde gestern kontrolliert und kassiert
> Die Kontrollen sollen jetzt stärker stattfinden, so hieß es wohl vom Mann vom Landratsamt.



OK - Danke.
Was "kostet" denn eine Fahrt ums Gehege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (2. März 2014)

Beim ersten Mal scheinbar noch garnichts, wenn ichs jetzt richtig verstanden hab. War ja zum Glück nicht dabei.

@Mhomas erzähl doch mal


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2014)

@nastvogel jetzt müsstest du benachrichtigung bekommen haben?!


----------



## lowfat (2. März 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Pass in Kalchi auf, am Pferdegehege wurde gestern kontrolliert und kassiert
> Die Kontrollen sollen jetzt stärker stattfinden, so hieß es wohl vom Mann vom Landratsamt.


Es ist ja beruhigend, daß die Polizei am Faschingswochenende im Wald Mountainbiker kontrolliert. Wenn sie Autofahrer auf der Straße kontrollieren würden, würden sie am Ende noch besoffenen Narren hinterm Steuer erwischen. 
Dann schon lieber Mountainbiker. Die sind ja auch das größere Problem. So fühle ich mich gleich viel sicherer


----------



## nastvogel (2. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @nastvogel jetzt müsstest du benachrichtigung bekommen haben?!


jupp!


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2014)

na also. jetzt solltest den thread auch aboniert haben. nebenan gibts noch den leutenbach thread.


----------



## softlurch (2. März 2014)

Achtung: gleich gibt's was für die Banbreite …


----------



## softlurch (2. März 2014)

… paar Bildla von heut 








































to be continued ...


----------



## softlurch (2. März 2014)

schee woars


----------



## S P (3. März 2014)

Schön gemacht


----------



## ventizm (3. März 2014)

paar heftige sachen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2014)

getrialed habt Ihr auch! 
schöne Bilder und gut erwischt!


----------



## lowfat (3. März 2014)

wieder schöne bilder. Schade, daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte


----------



## M_C_N (3. März 2014)

Schöne Bilder.  Wie siehts die Woche aus? Wetterbericht für Do. sieht recht gut aus....


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. März 2014)

Sacht ma, weiß wer hier ob es sich vom Nordostpark aus im Erlenstegener Forst bzw. zwischen Heroldsberg, Behringersdorf usw. ganz nett radeln lässt? Nicht gerade nur Waldautobahn.
Und nein, ich möchte nicht erst rüber zum TG radeln 

Im Berufsverkehr mit dem Auto von NOP ans Steinbrüchlein dürfte sich etwas ziehen.......


----------



## microbat (3. März 2014)

Klar kenn ich mich im Quadranten (Erl-stegen / Hero-berg / Oedenberg / Behringersd.) aus.
Nette Gegend - von oben kommend flowige Trails - FAB lässt sich nicht vermeiden - eher CC lastig.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2014)

Na dann schau ich mich da mal um. Bissle mehr CC ist gut gegen den Winterspeck


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Sacht ma, weiß wer hier ob es sich vom Nordostpark aus im Erlenstegener Forst bzw. zwischen Heroldsberg, Behringersdorf usw. ganz nett radeln lässt? Nicht gerade nur Waldautobahn.
> Und nein, ich möchte nicht erst rüber zum TG radeln
> 
> Im Berufsverkehr mit dem Auto von NOP ans Steinbrüchlein dürfte sich etwas ziehen.......


 Hi, ist aus meiner sicht eine unterschätzte gegend, ansonsten wie topolino beschreibt. Alleine mit dem Kohlbuck um Erlenstegen kann man sich ggfs. schon eine Stunde beschäftigen.  Sehr schön ist auch die Linie von Behringersdorf-Rückersdorf zur Ludwigshöhe hin. Da ich Ziegelsteiner bin, kann ich gerne mal guiden, wenn Du Lust hast. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2014)

Ok Danke.  Komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.


----------



## bh46 (4. März 2014)

Ich wohne auch beim Norostpark und hätte 


MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Sacht ma, weiß wer hier ob es sich vom Nordostpark aus im Erlenstegener Forst bzw. zwischen Heroldsberg, Behringersdorf usw. ganz nett radeln lässt? Nicht gerade nur Waldautobahn.
> Und nein, ich möchte nicht erst rüber zum TG radeln
> 
> Im Berufsverkehr mit dem Auto von NOP ans Steinbrüchlein dürfte sich etwas ziehen.......




Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen. Wohne ebenfals Nähe Nordostpark und will mich für kurze Touren auch nicht immer bis zum Tierpark durchquälen. 

@alpenpass
eine Tour mit Guide wäre natürlich der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. März 2014)

19 Uhr N8Ride ab STB, falls einer mit will.


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. März 2014)

gerne, bin dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2014)

Ich werde es mir vormerken


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2014)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch beim Norostpark und hätte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, würde ich gerne machen. Wie sieht es denn aus am Freitag oder am Samstag? Wetter soll ja gut werden.
PS: Ich warne nur mal vor, ich bin knapp über 50 Hardtail- und ohne-Helm Fahrer, also eher so Typ Dinosaurier aber noch ganz lebendig


----------



## M_C_N (4. März 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich mich im Quadranten (Erl-stegen / Hero-berg / Oedenberg / Behringersd.) aus.
> Nette Gegend - von oben kommend flowige Trails - FAB lässt sich nicht vermeiden - eher CC lastig.



Das klingt ja nicht ganz so schlimm ...
In der Ecke Oedenberg/Behringersdorf gibt's ja auch richtig schön tiefen Wald, in die Laufer Richtung gibt es da auch schöne Sachen.

Ich hatte mich die Tage auch gefragt, wie es denn bei Heroldsberg aussieht, da es dort früher diesen sandgrubenartigen Indianerspielplatz (ja, diese Kindheit ...) gab. Und das Gebiet grenzt ja an den Kalchreuther Forst an ...
Aber von der Topographie und den Bikestolperstellen ist es dann wohl doch nicht ganz so attraktiv, wenn ich das hier richtig lese. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. März 2014)

Dort kann man einfach nur Rad fahren und mit treibender Musi auf den Ohren logger die Wege runter sausen.

  schrecklicher Gedanke...

Die Sandgrube (wo annedunnemal das Fort war) erscheint als "Erwachsener" kleiner
als man es als Kind in Erinnerung behielt.


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Dort kann man einfach nur Rad fahren und mit treibender Musi auf den Ohren logger die Wege runter sausen.
> 
> schrecklicher Gedanke...
> 
> ...



Um die schrecklichen Gedanken zu vertreiben, schlage ich einfach mal ein Treffen vor. Was haltet ihr von Freitag 16:00h, Treffpunkt  vor dem McDonalds an der Kreuzung Äussere Bayreuther Strasse/Schafhofstrasse. Ersatzweise Samstag 11:00h. Ich verspreche bis zu 2 Stunden angenehmes CC-Biken zwischen Nürnberg und Rückersdorf mit mindestens 60% singletrails. Die Sandgrube lässt sich bei Bedarf mit einbauen.


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2014)

Samstag wäre ich dabei, Freitag wird schwierig.
Vorausgesetzt, die HR-Bremse kommt rechtzeitig.
Sonst könnte ich mit meinem V-Brake HT kommen, wenn das eher XC bis trailig wird.


----------



## microbat (4. März 2014)

@Alpenpass
danke - aber keine Zeit


----------



## alpenpass (4. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich dabei, Freitag wird schwierig.
> Vorausgesetzt, die HR-Bremse kommt rechtzeitig.
> Sonst könnte ich mit meinem V-Brake HT kommen, wenn das eher XC bis trailig wird.


Samstag ist für mich auch gut- Hardtail reicht vollkommen aus, da es mit techn. Herausforderungen und/oder Downhills in der Ecke wirklich eher mau ist.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2014)

Schön wars heute, außer zwei unplanmäßige Stops


----------



## M_C_N (4. März 2014)

Gute Runde und wieder was gelernt - CC macht wahnsinnig Spaß!


----------



## bh46 (4. März 2014)

@alpenpass 

Samstag wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber. 
Würde mich spontan dazugesellen.


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2014)

@M_C_N 

 für das mithalten mit dem Enduro gegen die ganzen CC-Fahrer


----------



## gandi85 (5. März 2014)

Nachtrag zu Kalchi/Wildpferde, weils es mal gefragt wurde. Eine Freundin wurde Samstag angehalten, kostet 50euro und sie hat sogar noch ne vorladung bekommen.
Was es mit dieser vorladung auf sich hat, muss sie noch genauer herausbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. März 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: wie wollen die an meine adresse kommen?


----------



## Mario1986 (5. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wie wollen die an meine adresse kommen?



Naja ich denke über den Personalausweis, den man ja eigentlich immer mit sich führen muss


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2014)

Und dem geb ich jedem dahergelaufenen?


----------



## S P (5. März 2014)

Wenn die Rennleitung mit dabei ist... vielleicht.


----------



## M_C_N (5. März 2014)

Gott sei Dank gibt es so einen Quatsch in unserem NBG nicht. Wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## ventizm (5. März 2014)

Mario1986 schrieb:


> Naja ich denke über den Personalausweis, den man ja eigentlich immer mit sich führen muss


 ist nicht ganz richtig. du musst den BPA nur besitzen. eine mitführpflicht gibt es nicht. allerdings kann das im zweifelsfall dazu führen, dass man zur identitätsfeststellung mit auf die wache muss.
von daher sollte man den BPA oder ein vergleichbares dokument doch lieber mit sich führen.


----------



## microbat (5. März 2014)

Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe:
gemeinsam mit der Rennleitung kontrolliert die untere Naturschutzbehörde die "verbotenen" Wege.
Der Vertreter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde hat eigentlich dem "Täter" gegenüber nix zu melden,
kann aber für seine Behörde ein Vergehen gegen Naturschutzgesetze zur Anzeige bringen. 
Die Rennleitung kann unmittelbar ein Vergehen gegen das Verkehrszeichen "254 Verbot für Radverkehr"
feststellen und bei Zuwiederhandlung gegen Gebühr verwarnen. 
Des weiteren ist die Rennleitung berechtigt die Identität festzustellen. 
Ein Personalausweis ist dabei hilfreich, aber in D ist man im allgemeinen nicht verpflichtet, diesen ständig mitzuführen  - dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Rennleitung zur Identifizierung eine Person auch in Gewahrsam nehmen kann...
(Der Staatsförster hat im Wald übrigens in etwa die Rechte & Möglichkeiten wie die Rennleitung.)
Der Vertreter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde wird mit Sicherheit ein Vergehen gegen Naturschutzgesetze zur Anzeige bringen wenn der "Täter" sich als besonders "garstig" gegenüber den Menschen und der Natur verhält und / oder wiedeholt auffällt - sich also als renitent und unbelehrbar zeigt.


----------



## pndrev (5. März 2014)

Das geht in Tennenlohe jetzt nur um die explizit mit dem Schild verbotenen Trails direkt am Gehege, oder? In alle anderen Richtungen sind die Trails ja meines Empfindens nach nicht gesperrt.


----------



## microbat (5. März 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das geht in Tennenlohe jetzt nur um die explizit mit dem Schild verbotenen Trails direkt am Gehege, oder?
> In alle anderen Richtungen sind die Trails ja meines Empfindens nach nicht gesperrt.



- genau
- die anderen Wege sind ein anderes Thema..... "zum Radfahren geeignete Wege" schreibe ich da nur.


...und begehen geht "immer" und "überall"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (5. März 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> - die anderen Wege sind ein anderes Thema..... "zum Radfahren geeignete Wege" schreibe ich da nur.
> ...und begehen geht "immer" und "überall"...



Naja, der große Punkt bei der Eignung ist ja, wenn ich den Paragrafen richtig im Kopf habe, die gefahrlose Begegnung zwischen Fußgänger und Biker. Und das war bisher bei allen Wegen (abseits der verbotenen) der Fall. Wenn ich überhaupt mal Wanderer getroffen habe, die sind glaube ich tatsächlich eher direkt am Gehege unterwegs, weswegen ich mich an die Sperrungen auch immer gehalten habe.

Wäre gut, wenn jemand hier meldet, falls es auf den anderen, eigentlich nicht gesperrten, Wegen auch Probleme gibt...


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. März 2014)

Ists Polizei,  wirste nicht drum rumkommen.

@rebirth


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2014)

okay, aber dir ist klar das in D die flucht nicht strafbar ist?


----------



## S P (5. März 2014)

Flüchten hat schon immer funktioniert.


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Flüchten hat schon immer funktioniert.


Also dort immer mit FF fahren


----------



## pndrev (5. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Also dort immer mit FF fahren



Oder nicht auf den gesperrten Trails fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2014)

Das wär zu einfach


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. März 2014)

Da hilft nur der Einstieg über den Kugelfangwall. Wenn man dort von oben auf den Pferdegehegetrail fährt kann man das Verbotsschild ja gar nicht sehen.
Im Zweifelsfall fährt man dann vorausschauender als ohnehin schon und weicht im Begegnungsfall mit einem Amtsträger schnellstmöglich nach hinten aus.


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2014)

Morgen 1900 STB?

@nastvogel
@xTr3Me


----------



## softlurch (5. März 2014)

Morgen (Donnerstag) STB klingt gut. Nur habe ich abends keine Zeit. Werde versuchen schon am Nachmittag ab 3 oder 4 Uhr am Parkplatz ein bisschen zu spielen.

@weißdergeierwer


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2014)

@rebirth 
Wo warst denn gestern?


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2014)

War mitn christian unterwegs.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. März 2014)

@rebirth
irgendwie kriege ich die benachrichtigungen nicht wenn du mich markierst. muss da mal meine einstellungen prüfen. werde heute eher nix machen.


----------



## S P (6. März 2014)

@rebirth: hast du es schon mal mit @all probiert? Vielleicht bekommt dann jeder eine Benachrichtigung.


----------



## derwaaal (6. März 2014)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Samstag ist für mich auch gut- Hardtail reicht vollkommen aus, da es mit techn. Herausforderungen und/oder Downhills in der Ecke wirklich eher mau ist.
> Gruß Jürgen



Hallo @alpenpass 
wie realistisch ist das denn mit den 2 Stunden?
Ich hab mich dummerweise nötigen lassen, und für 15°° etwas in der Stadt ausgemacht.
Dabei hab ich nicht bedacht, wenn die Tour was länger dauert, oder wir uns verfransen oder ne Panne, etc. eintritt, wird's a bissl.
Wenn wir bis 14:00 wieder in Ziegelstein sind, sollte es aber passen, denke ich.


----------



## alpenpass (6. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo @alpenpass
> wie realistisch ist das denn mit den 2 Stunden?
> Ich hab mich dummerweise nötigen lassen, und für 15°° etwas in der Stadt ausgemacht.
> Dabei hab ich nicht bedacht, wenn die Tour was länger dauert, oder wir uns verfransen oder ne Panne, etc. eintritt, wird's a bissl.
> Wenn wir bis 14:00 wieder in Ziegelstein sind, sollte es aber passen, denke ich.


hi,
Du wirst Deinen Termin auf jeden Fall einhalten können, ich werde die tour entsprechend kompakt halten. Hat den Vorteil, dass der Waldautobahnanteil auf ca. 30% sinkt. Zudem ist verfransen ist nahezu ausgeschlossen. Wenn wir gegen 11 wegkommen, sind wir bis 13:15h wieder am Ausgangspunkt.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2014)

Heute wieder eine CC Runde gedreht


----------



## M_C_N (7. März 2014)

Streber! 
Wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## softlurch (7. März 2014)

Ich hätt schon Lust. Weiß aber noch nicht ob und wieviel Zeit ich krieg


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2014)

Mal schauen wie ich mit meinem Projekt vorran komme


----------



## bh46 (7. März 2014)

@milano 
Hey, wo bist du denn da unterwegs gewesen ?
Gegend scheint traumhaft zu sein !


----------



## alex220 (7. März 2014)

Geht morgen iwas zusammen ?

Lg


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Geht morgen iwas zusammen ?
> 
> Lg



sieht schlecht aus.


----------



## alex220 (7. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> sieht schlecht aus.


----------



## alpenpass (7. März 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine CC Runde gedreht


Schöne Objekte mit feiner Kulisse ...sieht nach Gustav-Adolf Höhle aus und der Brückkanal Biergarten scheint auch schon wieder offen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenpass (7. März 2014)

Frage wegen Morgen: Kommt morgen nun jemand verbindlich zur angebotenen Runde? Falls nicht null Problemo, dann gern ein andermal, würde dann eh eine Rennradrunde mit Kumpels drehen. - Gruß Jürgen


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2014)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Frage wegen Morgen: Kommt morgen nun jemand verbindlich zur angebotenen Runde? Falls nicht null Problemo, dann gern ein andermal, würde dann eh eine Rennradrunde mit Kumpels drehen. - Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,
ich würde zur Heroldsberg-Runde kommen.
Aber wenn Dir das zu wenig Leute sind (nur Du und ich), können wir das auch auf ein ander Mal verschieben.
Wie Du magst...
Sag mir halt bis morgen früh Bescheid.


----------



## GsBiker (7. März 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine CC Runde gedreht



Fährst du öfters durchs schwarzachtal ? am Anfang vom Tal wohne ich.
Ist meine Feierabend runde. Suche ne Gruppe wo man sich anschließen kann 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bh46 (8. März 2014)

@alpenpass
Sorry, bei mir klappts morgen mit der Heroldsbergrunde nicht !


----------



## alpenpass (8. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich würde zur Heroldsberg-Runde kommen.
> Aber wenn Dir das zu wenig Leute sind (nur Du und ich), können wir das auch auf ein ander Mal verschieben.
> Wie Du magst...
> Sag mir halt bis morgen früh Bescheid.


@derwaaal Lass es uns bitte auf ein ander Mal verschieben, aber ich würde heute bei dem tollen Wetter lieber mit mit den Rennradjungs viele km schrubben. Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben. Vielleicht mal Abends unter der Woche? Danke und Gruß Jürgen


----------



## derwaaal (8. März 2014)

alpenpass schrieb:


> @derwaaal Lass es uns bitte auf ein ander Mal verschieben, aber ich würde heute bei dem tollen Wetter lieber mit mit den Rennradjungs viele km schrubben. Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben. Vielleicht mal Abends unter der Woche? Danke und Gruß Jürgen


@alpenpass: 
Schade! Ich hatte mich schon drauf eingestellt.
So hat es aber den Vorteil, dass wir beim nächsten Mal mehr Zeit haben 
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir mal nen GPS-Track schicken (hier per PN z.B.), oder nen Link bei gpsies oder gps-tour.info
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2014)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Schöne Objekte mit feiner Kulisse ...sieht nach Gustav-Adolf Höhle aus und der Brückkanal Biergarten scheint auch schon wieder offen zu haben



Brückkanal hatte noch zu, das Radler gab es dann im Steinbrüchlein 

@GsBiker
Eher seltener dort unterwegs. Ab und an wenn ich viel Zeit habe drehe ich die "große" CC Runde und da komme ich auf dem Rückweg da entlang.
Wir fahren regelmäßig im Steinbrüchlein oder ab Tiergarten eine Runde

Die Tour geht vom Tiergarten nach Brunn - Röthenbachklamm - Altdorf - Thanngraben - Brackenfels - Grünsberg - Altenthann - Rummelsberg - Schwarzachklamm - Brückkanal - Steinbrüchlein


----------



## julian87 (8. März 2014)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. März 2014)

Also ich wollte eigentlich Richtung Moritzberg aufbrechen.  Aber nach der Woche (fahre wieder mit ssp in die Arbeit knapp 30km/tag) und Tour in der fränkischen heute, schau ich erst mal was die Beine sagen.
Bin nix mehr gewohnt.


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2014)

Heute mit der Freundin kleine RR Tour gemacht. Fixie und Klickies könnte ich mich dran gewöhnen...


----------



## Mario1986 (9. März 2014)

Guten Morgen,

fährt heute jemand wo?

Gruß Mario


----------



## HTWolfi (9. März 2014)

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der mir das »Holzgusset« in meinen Stahlrahmen schweißt …


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2014)

bring mer des holzstück mit, und ich fräs dirs auf der maschine fertig


----------



## M_C_N (9. März 2014)

Ich werde heute gegen 12 Uhr am Parkplatz STB ein bisschen rumspielen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2014)

Ich hab neue Holzelektoden gekauft, Fichte und Eiche, da müsste eine auch für Sperrholz gehen.


----------



## julian87 (9. März 2014)

Ich werd auch a weng zum rumstolpern zum stb kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. März 2014)

@M_C_N wie lange ca.?


----------



## M_C_N (9. März 2014)

Darf bleiben so lange ich will!


----------



## HTWolfi (9. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab neue Holzelektoden gekauft, Fichte und Eiche, da müsste eine auch für Sperrholz gehen.


 Ich wusste du bist mein Mann.


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2014)

Aber nur vorne spielen, ohne runde usw?


----------



## M_C_N (9. März 2014)

Nach 17 Abfahrten gestern schmerzen die Knochen a bissl, von daher hält sich die Lust auf eher Tour in Grenzen. Wenn es aber sein muss, können wir auch eine kleine und gemütlich Runde drehen..


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2014)

Bis nachher


----------



## M_C_N (9. März 2014)




----------



## lowfat (9. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der mir das »Holzgusset« in meinen Stahlrahmen schweißt …


Einfach regelmässig giessen, dann wächst das schon wieder an.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. März 2014)

@HTWolfi Saggraddi war wohl das Material weng müde...  

Fallst an fähigen Schweisser brauchst, sag bescheid... Gusset kennt ma a baua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (9. März 2014)

Hier das Video vom letzten Sonntag ;-)






Extra wecham gwaaf ohne musik


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2014)

Schöns Video.. da kriegt ma direkt lust auf stb..


----------



## Milan0 (9. März 2014)

Gutes Video! Ein !SAUBER! an alle Fahrer


----------



## M_C_N (10. März 2014)

Morgen Abend 19 Uhr a bissl durchn Wald fahren???


----------



## softlurch (10. März 2014)

Si claro


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2014)

Durch welchen? Stb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. März 2014)

Oder zu Abwechslung etwas CC zum MoBerg und zurück?


----------



## M_C_N (11. März 2014)

Durch den STB ohne CC!


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Durch den STB ohne CC!


genau!


----------



## derwaaal (11. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Oder zu Abwechslung etwas CC zum MoBerg und zurück?


hochfahren und runtershutteln


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2014)

Ich werd so ab halb 6 am stb sein. Erst spielen, ab 7 dann touren.


----------



## M_C_N (11. März 2014)

Ich befürchte, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde! Ich geb aber nochmal rechtzeitig Bescheid!


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2014)

Gar net oder zu halb 6?


----------



## katl22 (11. März 2014)

Hi. Ich wär dabei. ;-)


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hi. Ich wär dabei. ;-)


Top   Dann mach ich mich auf den Weg ...


----------



## katl22 (11. März 2014)

Ich komm aber erst kurz vor 19 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (11. März 2014)

Ich sollte es bis kurz nach 19 Uhr schaffen...


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2014)

Schaffs auch erst bis kurz vor 1900


----------



## M_C_N (11. März 2014)

Zugausfall wegen "Personen auf den Gleisen"! Ich werde es wohl gar nicht schaffen!


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2014)

Das schaffst scho


----------



## katl22 (11. März 2014)

Sorry wird bei mir auch eng


----------



## M_C_N (11. März 2014)

Also ihr braucht nicht auf mich warten - das wird heute nix mehr.  Ich probiere es am Donnerstag dann nochmal, vielleicht schmeißt sich ja dann keiner vor den Zug!


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2014)

... Dafür haben wir auf dem Trail auf so manche Kröte gewartet 
Entspannte Bike- und Krötenwanderung heute abend so zu sagen


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. März 2014)

Ich weiß dass das Thema zwar hier nicht hingehört aber wenn jemand von den Nürnberger Jungs noch ein Shimano 10fachnSchaltwerk zu verkaufen hätte, ich habe dringenden Bedarf


----------



## 0815p (14. März 2014)

wenns sonntag ned pisst, werd ich so um 1000uht stb tour fohren, falls aner mitwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (15. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns sonntag ned pisst, werd ich so um 1000uht stb tour fohren, falls aner mitwill


Komme gerade von einer Kontrollfahrt zurück. Die Bedingungen (Bodenverhältnisse) sind sehr gut. Das bisschen Niederschlag von heute war nicht der Rede wert.
Falls das Regenradar morgen früh keine größeren blauen Bereiche anzeigt, bin ich vor Ort …


----------



## 0815p (15. März 2014)

ich sag um 900uhr bscheid ob ich komm, wegen wetter


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2014)

also ich werd mal um 1000uhr am stb sein und wahrscheinlich vorne aweng rumdeppln,


----------



## Eraserhead-de (16. März 2014)

Moin Peter, sind ab 11:00 an STB. Deppeln dann au a weng dort rum... bleibst in der Nähe Pplz.?
C U,  C+M


----------



## HTWolfi (16. März 2014)

Peter ist schon mit dem Auto unterwegs und vermutlich offline.
Ich sprech mal mit ihm. Eventuell sind wir um 11 noch vor Ort, wenn nicht sind wir auf Tour …


----------



## M_C_N (17. März 2014)

Ich frag mal vorsichtig an....wie schauts denn morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. März 2014)

Vermutlich gut... wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## M_C_N (17. März 2014)

Sehr gut! Wollen wir mal mit 19 Uhr STB planen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (17. März 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal 19 Uhr? Geht klar.


----------



## M_C_N (17. März 2014)

Na immer mal wieder was Neues! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus um 19Uhr!


----------



## M_C_N (18. März 2014)

Oh weh...das klingt schon wieder nach progressiver CC-Runde!


----------



## S P (18. März 2014)

Kann er ja gerne machen. Ich habe das Schwein dabei.


----------



## M_C_N (18. März 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Kann er ja gerne machen. Ich habe das Schwein dabei.


 Du meinst natürlich: " Das Blue Pig hat das Schwein dabei" oder?


----------



## S P (18. März 2014)

Was denn sonst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?!


Haben wir ja in Davos  ja lange "diskutiert". Aber ich sehe du hast nichts vergessen!  
Aber ich glaube ein kleiner "Refresh" im Sommer könnte dennoch nichts schaden!


----------



## M_C_N (18. März 2014)

Wie ist denn die Wetterlage in NBG? Erlangen wird gerade gegossen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## katl22 (18. März 2014)

Sieht danach aus ... als obs hier auch bald regnet.


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. März 2014)

wird trotzdem gebiked oder verschieben wir es lieber auf den schönen Donnerstagabend?


----------



## M_C_N (18. März 2014)

Wir können gerne morgen oder am Do fahren?!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (18. März 2014)

Okay, dann peilen wir morgen an.


----------



## M_C_N (18. März 2014)

Läuft!


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2014)

Die Fränkische wurde auch gegossen.. und irgendwie ist meine wasserdichte Hose nicht wasserdicht


----------



## microbat (18. März 2014)

STB = trocken
aber die grösste Schwierigkeit ist es keinen Frogger zu plätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. März 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Fränkische wurde auch gegossen.. und irgendwie ist meine wasserdichte Hose nicht wasserdicht


Wahrscheinlich hast du dir in die Hosen gemacht deshalb war sie innen nass.


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. März 2014)

Der Wetterbericht ist für Donnerstag jedoch um einiges besser


----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2014)

Ja, ich befürchte, der Boden wird heute eher mehr nass sein als gestern


----------



## M_C_N (19. März 2014)

Wie siehts heute aus? Wetter und Regenradar sehen akzeptabel aus....


----------



## S P (19. März 2014)

Wenn ich bis 18 Uhr fertig werden, dann vermutlich schon.


----------



## M_C_N (19. März 2014)

Okay! Sag halt dann nochmal Bescheid! Wenn nicht fahren wir halt morgen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2014)

Ja, morgen soll's ja super Wetter werden, bevor es am WE schlecht wird.
Hoffentlich wird der Boden so schnell wieder trocken ... wobei wir sind dieses Jahr schon ganz anderes gewohnt, gell?


----------



## S P (19. März 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Okay! Sag halt dann nochmal Bescheid! Wenn nicht fahren wir halt morgen!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bescheid!


----------



## M_C_N (19. März 2014)

Gut! Dann 19 Uhr STB! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2014)

Verdammt, ihr seid ja doch gefahren ;-)

Hätte denn mindestens einer heute auch Lust nochmal eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## alex220 (20. März 2014)

Oder morgen Nachmittag ? 
Heute muss ich bis abends erbeten :/


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. März 2014)

Ich breche heute gegen tg auf.  Vom NO Park aus. Werde die trails zwischen brunn und tg mitnehmen. Verlängerter Heimweg quasi. Falls sich wer anschließen will.....


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. März 2014)

.


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich breche heute gegen tg auf.  Vom NO Park aus. Werde die trails zwischen brunn und tg mitnehmen. Verlängerter Heimweg quasi. Falls sich wer anschließen will.....


Also, Du fährst von Brunn zum TG?


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. März 2014)

Mehr oder weniger ja. Werde jetzt auch doch früher schluss nachen und den moritzberg mitnehmen.  Von daher fahr ich bestimnt schon um 1500 los


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2014)

Dann is es schade, weil von Mögeldorf aus wäre ich mitgefahren.
Aber so ist es schlecht für mich von Tennenlohe aus.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (20. März 2014)

Also ich würde so ab 16:30 eine Runde am STB drehen!


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2014)

Fährt jetzt heute noch jemand 19°° Stb oder TG?


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Dann is es schade, weil von Mögeldorf aus wäre ich mitgefahren.
> Aber so ist es schlecht für mich von Tennenlohe aus.
> Viel Spaß!



Den hatte ich 
gut über Mögeldorf wäre es für mich doch recht umständlich gewesen. Ich fahr in den Wald richtung Heroldsberg müsste das sein, dann über die Autobahn und rüber über Schwaig oder so, durch den Wald richtung Brunn, Röthenbachklamm, Moritzberg und von dort wieder über Brunn und TG wieder heim richtung Südwestpark quasi. Sehe oder passiere immerwieder den Blaustrich, oder Roten Kreis, bzw. grünen Punkt. (Wanderwege)
Hab vergessen das handy einzuschalten, hätte gerne gewusst wie weit das war.

Alle Trails am TG habe ich dann aber nicht mehr mitgenommen. Meine Beine waren doch etwas Müde.

PS: Wie lange liegt der Baum schon auf der Brücke in der Röthenbachklamm?


----------



## ZubZer0 (22. März 2014)

Hey Leute 
Ich kenne auch ein paar sachen in nbg. Nur die Abkürzungen kenne ich nicht.  Tg=Tiergarten? Was ist stg und der Rest. Bitte klärt mich auf.
Gibt es in pegnitz oder der operpfalz nahe auerbach auch schöne trails zum biken?


----------



## HTWolfi (22. März 2014)

TG = Tiergarten
STB = Steinbrüchlein
Und ja, in der Umgebung von Pegnitz und Auerbach gibt es schöne »Wanderwege« --> Papierkarte oder Kompass online Karte.


----------



## ZubZer0 (22. März 2014)

Oh, ok.
Tg und sb ist schon klasse. Stb war ich leider noch nicht. 
In pegnitz soll es auch ein wenig was geben> schlossberg etc., sagte man mir. 
Aber wo kann man denn in oder bei auerbach richtige trails fahren? Gottvaterberg bietet ja nicht so viel tolles, also was gute trails angeht. (Zumindest die kleinen Bulldog schneisen oben an der Kapelle in Richtung Truppen Übungen splatz, rechts und links davon).

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## SuShu (22. März 2014)

Gute Sachen gibt es von Pegnitz Richtung Westen (Püttlachtal) und von Auerbach aus Richtung Süden in den Krottenseer Forst.


----------



## 0815p (22. März 2014)

falls es morgen früh ned pisst, werd ich mit martina mal a stb runden dreha, so um 1000uhr


----------



## HTWolfi (22. März 2014)

Wenn es morgen früh regenfrei aussieht, dann bin ich auch dabei.
Die letzten Tage war es schon fast zu trocken an den hinteren, sich direkt am Steinbrüchlein befindenden, Steilabfahrten. Sandig, staubig und folglich bereits verminderter Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (22. März 2014)

Wenns halbwegs passt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2014)

Pisst scho den ganzen abend bei uns...


----------



## HTWolfi (23. März 2014)

Bisher noch kein Niederschlag.
Hab gerade mit Peter telefoniert, wir probieren es mal … also um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz STB.


----------



## 0815p (23. März 2014)

wetter hat heut super ghalten, nur einmal kurz getröpfelt, ansonsten trocken, boden war fast scho genial, nur an manch stelln aweng wickie, wicki.
und julian hat heut sehr gutn tag ghabt, entwickelt sich zu A-fohrer


----------



## HTWolfi (23. März 2014)

Ja, war echt gut heute. 
Gab einige persönliche Erstbefahrungen, wie die Achterbahn mit Geisterbahngesicht. 
Und natürlich die Steilabfahrt oberhalb vom Steinbruch und die in den Steinbruch.

Ein Arsch war auch dabei. An der einen oder anderen Schlüsselstelle hat er das zumindest von sich selbst behauptet. 
Peter, meinst du das mit A-Fahrer?  Im Ernst, echt sauber gefahren – hat Potential.


----------



## julian87 (23. März 2014)

Ja war top heute. Manchmal sind die Emotionen einfach mit mir durchgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. März 2014)

Peter, meinst du das mit A-Fahrer?  Im Ernst, echt sauber gefahren – hat Potential. [/quote]

keine ahnung was A-fahrer sen, muss den stevie frogn, evt A-ngeber,A-nfänger,A-ngsthasen,, ich weiss ja nedmal wen er damit meint, evt uns oder nur michoder die leutenbacher


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> Peter, meinst du das mit A-Fahrer?  Im Ernst, echt sauber gefahren – hat Potential.



keine ahnung was A-fahrer sen, muss den stevie frogn, evt A-ngeber,A-nfänger,A-ngsthasen,, ich weiss ja nedmal wen er damit meint, evt uns oder nur michoder die leutenbacher[/quote]
Ne Peter dich nicht du bist ein typischer B Fahrer B-linder


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2014)

Radl an der TH Nürnberg gestohlen:







> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> heute(24.03.2014) zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr wurde am Haupteingang des KH-Baus ein Mountainbike entwendet.
> (siehe Foto im Anhang)
> ...


Ich würds dann weitergeben wenn´s Hinweise gibt.


----------



## S P (25. März 2014)

Fahre heute Abend 19 Uhr TG. Falls jemand mit will.


----------



## dertobel (25. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Fahre heute Abend 19 Uhr TG. Falls jemand mit will.


 Ich, wenn ich rechtzeitig die Galeere verlassen kann ;-)


----------



## S P (25. März 2014)

Soll ich dich entschuldigen?


----------



## dertobel (25. März 2014)

Ja, bitte!


----------



## dertobel (25. März 2014)

vielleicht hälst Du lieber die Regenwolken fern...


----------



## S P (25. März 2014)

Hat sich ja toll entwickelt... Ich beobachte das mal. Solang es nass ist/wird, eher nicht.


----------



## dertobel (25. März 2014)

hier kommt grad die Sonne wieder raus... Ich würde schon fahren, wenn's so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (25. März 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> hier kommt grad die Sonne wieder raus... Ich würde schon fahren, wenn's so bleibt.


hmmmm... trotz Sonne pi..t's hier die ganze Zeit... Bin am Samstag schon nass und dreckig geworden... Peilen wir vielleicht eher mal den Donnerstag an...?!


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. März 2014)

In HH ist bestes Wetter.  
Nützt nur nix ohne Rad.
Ich glaube hier kann und muss man zum ssp hipster werden.  Alles so flach


----------



## julian87 (26. März 2014)

Ich werd ab ca. 15.00 a weng am Stb. Parkplatz rumeiern. Falls was zam geht wäre ich bei einer Runde auch dabei.


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. März 2014)

Ab 16:30 würde ich eine Runde drehen können


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. März 2014)

Ich stelle mal 19Uhr Stb in den Raum, wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## SuShu (29. März 2014)

@softlurch: Dein neues Rad?

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/03/28...with-the-new-rungu-juggernaut-bullfrog-trike/


----------



## dertobel (29. März 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> @softlurch: Dein neues Rad?
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/03/28...with-the-new-rungu-juggernaut-bullfrog-trike/


wie geil!


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. April 2014)

und ich stelle erneut 19 Uhr in den Raum, jedoch am Dienstag  Wo ist die Motivation hin oder sind alle so unsportlich geworden und oder haben jetzt eine Freundin


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2014)

Biergarten-Saison 
Ich fahr dienstags immer mit dem DAV Nbg.
Aber da die recht früh fahren, 17:30 oder später 18:30, komme ich doch mal mit, wenn ich später aus der Arbeit rauskomm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. April 2014)

Prüfungen Prüfungen und nochmals Prüfungen!

War bestimmt seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gehockt!
Mal schauen wie weit ich heute mit lernen komme, vielleicht schließe ich mich dann an, jedoch immernoch mit dem CC Radl


----------



## Milan0 (1. April 2014)

Also kann mir kein Rad fahren leisten.  Hoffe das Wetter bleibt erstmal so. Mein Hinterrad soll auch bald wieder bei mir sein...


----------



## MasterP1989 (1. April 2014)

okay....also wird das wohl nichts geben bei dem Ansturm heute...ich glaube ich sollte langsam beim DAV fahren, das ist regelmäßiger...eigentlich schade!


----------



## M_C_N (1. April 2014)

Ich will/muss/werde am WE mal fahren...vermutlich Sonntag....


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ich will/muss/werde am WE mal fahren...vermutlich Sonntag....



Osternohe?


----------



## M_C_N (1. April 2014)

Nee eher was ruhiges...STB oder Buck. Osternohe dann die Woche drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. April 2014)

Was ruhiges? Wassn passiert?  schau mer halt ma was is am we. Wetter soll ja mal wieder "super" werden...


----------



## katl22 (1. April 2014)

Super? ... Samstag bewölkt und Sonntag evtl regen. ;-)


----------



## alex220 (1. April 2014)

Werde versuchen Sonntag Nachmittag am stb zu spielen 
Sehe mein Bike z.zt nur wenn ich runter in den Keller gehe um es mir an zu schauen xD


----------



## SuShu (1. April 2014)

katl22 schrieb:


> Super? ... Samstag bewölkt und Sonntag evtl regen. ;-)


STB ist staubtrocken, da wird der Grip besser, wenn es mal wieder ein wenig regnet


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> "super"





katl22 schrieb:


> Super?





SuShu schrieb:


> da wird der Grip besser


aaach.. wer braucht schon grip


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Werde versuchen Sonntag Nachmittag am stb zu spielen
> Sehe mein Bike z.zt nur wenn ich runter in den Keller gehe um es mir an zu schauen xD


Pass auf dass der Dämpfer net einrostet! Alte Norco-Krankheit, und die X-Fusions sind dafür auch anfällig!
Also lieber: ride your berms!


----------



## alex220 (2. April 2014)

Guten morgen
Das Ding ist soeben beim Joe für den ersten KD 
Kann ich heute Mittag abholen
Freu mich schon


----------



## dertobel (2. April 2014)

Ich war am Sonntag am Buck... 2x sauber geerdet - Spaß hatte ich trotzdem . Bedingungen waren optimal und irgendwann muss ich die Flowline mal komplett fahren, wenn ich mich das jemals traue ...


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2014)

Ich hab mich am Sonntag auch geerdet, auf der Stromleitungs-Abfahrt bei dem einen hohen Buckl auf der linken Seite zu weit nach hinten verlagert, und schön die linke Seite mit Sand geschmirgelt .

@alex220: 1. KD?? Du hast doch Deins vor mir gekauft? Und KD ist doch nach zwei Monaten, oder irre ich?


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2014)

@dertobel was bist du denn gefahren an der flow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (2. April 2014)

Also dann doch eher Samstag Nachmittag? Hat irgendwer Lust/Zeit?


----------



## dertobel (2. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @dertobel was bist du denn gefahren an der flow?


 ... eher geflogen .
Im oberen Drittel war ich unterwegs - noch recht zaghaft - und in unmittelbarer Nähe habe ich noch ein paar Trails mitgenommen - mit dem ein oder anderen Kicker...
Ich brauche für die mentale Blockade wohl mal ein paar Oberkörperprotektoren


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2014)

@dertobel sicher das du DIE flowline meinst?


----------



## dertobel (2. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @dertobel sicher das du DIE flowline meinst?


jepp!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2014)

Sollte jemand Freitag Nachmittag Langeweile haben: angeblich kommt Cam Zink mit der YT-Crew nach Osti.


----------



## alex220 (2. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Sonntag auch geerdet, auf der Stromleitungs-Abfahrt bei dem einen hohen Buckl auf der linken Seite zu weit nach hinten verlagert, und schön die linke Seite mit Sand geschmirgelt .
> 
> @alex220: 1. KD?? Du hast doch Deins vor mir gekauft? Und KD ist doch nach zwei Monaten, oder irre ich?


Kein Plan ? 
Bin ich zu früh oder zu spät ?


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Kein Plan ?
> Bin ich zu früh oder zu spät ?



Ich denke, zu spät, da der Gutschein für den 1. KD auch nur zwei Monate läuft.
Aber so päpstlich ist das nun auch nicht, auch mit dem Einlösen beim Joe nicht.
Allerdings sechs statt zwei Monate ist schon ne Hausnummer.
Für Dein Bike sollte es trotzdem kein Problem sein, sage ich mal als Laie.
Solange Du nicht zu viel Forstwege fährst, hält es das aus.


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2014)

Was wird bei nem KD an nem rad gemacht was man net eh schon selbst macht?


----------



## S P (3. April 2014)

z.B. das korrekte Drehmoment sämtlicher Verschraubungen prüfen, Schaltung justieren und und und. Du darfst nicht von Dir ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (3. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was wird bei nem KD an nem rad gemacht was man net eh schon selbst macht?



Naja hatte wirklich noch diese "Gutschrift" für den ersten KD 
Muss mir mit den zwei Monaten iwie entfallen sein  

Schaltet wieder "sauberer" bilde ich mir ein 
Bin damit auf Arbeit sonst komme ich ned zum fahren :-(


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. April 2014)

Is Samstag einer in Osti? Stevie du hattest weiter oben mal was von Osti gesagt. Wollt eigentlich erst morgen fahren aber jetzt kommt mir der Cameron in die Quere, wird ja sauvoll dann sicherlich.


----------



## erwinosius (3. April 2014)

Geht morgen nachmittag einer ins Steinbrüchlein oder Umgebung. Komme endlich mal wieder zum radeln und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.
Wäre so ab 14:00 vor Ort.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2014)

Ich fahr vielleicht morgen in osti, mal guggn.


----------



## M_C_N (3. April 2014)

Hast jetzt schon einen DH'ler? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2014)

Ne, aber ein HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (3. April 2014)

Auch gut! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2014)

Was machst du dieses we?


----------



## M_C_N (3. April 2014)

Mal sehen! Kämpf momentan mit der Seuche! o-Nohe wird leider nix...


----------



## alex220 (4. April 2014)

Guten Morgen ich würde gerne, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt, den Dienstag vormerken damit sich keiner raus reden kann. Bekannte zeit, Ort ist mir egal, Hauptsache gemeinsam! 
Wünschenswert wäre es wenn alle die ich kenne dabei wären  
Zb @topolino (wo treibt der sich eig. rum?) @rebirth @S P @katl22 @Milan0 @MasterP1989 @derwaaal
( wenn ich jemand vergessen habe, ned böse sein)

Würde mich sehr freuen

Lg


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2014)

Dienstag wird bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts. Habe Mittwoch wieder Prüfung... Danach die Woche aber Ferien, da finden sich bestimmt paar Stunden zum fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2014)

@alex220 schön dass Du an mich gedacht hast. 
Aber dienstags fahr ich mitm DAV.
Falls ich aber 17:30 net schaffe, kann ich ja um 19°° mit Euch fahren. 

Ist Deine Biene schon wieder fit? Ich hol meins heute Abend ab.


----------



## alex220 (4. April 2014)

@Milan0 sagte ich bereits das ich absagen nicht akzeptiere ? ;-)
Die Prüfung schaffst eh locker 

@derwaaal ja ist sie 
Bin gestern auf Arbeit mit gewesen , Mensch mit viel Luft im Reifen fährt sich das Ding auch mal hatte sonst immer so 1,7 drin wegen STB hihi


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2014)

Ja, wie Hans Dampf in allen Kurven, gell


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2014)

Wenn ich mit dem Stoff vorher fertig werde dann fahre ich mit. 
Mein Hinterrad vom Hornet ist gestern in den Versand gegangen


----------



## alex220 (4. April 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Stoff vorher fertig werde dann fahre ich mit.
> Mein Hinterrad vom Hornet ist gestern in den Versand gegangen



Siehst
Läääuft xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Zb @topolino (wo treibt der sich eig. rum?)



Hi Alex, 
klar hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock auf Gesellschaft
und in den letzten X Wochen war ich an mind. 5 Tagen die Woche
"immer" in den üblichen Gebieten unterwegs...
- nur eben only lonely.


----------



## alex220 (4. April 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> klar hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock auf Gesellschaft
> und in den letzten X Wochen war ich an mind. 5 Tagen die Woche
> "immer" in den üblichen Gebieten unterwegs...
> - nur eben only lonely.



Du alter Lone Wulf du

Na dann bis Dienstag.....


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. April 2014)

Wieder ein Radl an der TH Nürnberg gestohlen:

_-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-179#post-11876374_
_
Bitte um Mithilfe.

Mein neues Fahrrad wurde am 31.03.2014 vor der Hochschule an dem Fahrradstellplatz (Wassertorstr. 10) im Zeitraum von 15.30 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr geklaut.

Falls jemand etwas beobachtet hat bitte bei mir melden (Es war durch eine dicke Kette gesichert und kann nicht so einfach entwendet worden sein).

_
Einfach bei mir melden, ich gebs gerne weiter!


----------



## M_C_N (6. April 2014)

@rebirth und @flachmaennchen: Wie wars in O-Nohe? Ich frag gleich jetzt mal...nächstes WE nochmal?


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Ono is top  
Wann willst denn fahren? Freitag?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2014)

Gestern kurzentschlossen die Altdorfrunde gefahren. Am Röthenbach in Richtung Ungelstetten ist es dann passiert.
- etwas höhere Stufe
- tiefer Sand im Auslauf
- schlampige Fahrtechnik
- Starrgabel
- »Sattel rauf, Lenker runter«

Mein Helm tut was er soll – schützen. 
R.I.P.



Wär ja echt doof, wenn man viel Geld für so ein Teil ausgibt und es dann nie richtig zum Einsatz kommt. 

Hab dann noch den Baumstamm über den Bach, kurz vor Röthenbach, gefahren – endlich.
Teufelskirche war echt gut fahrbar. Leider gibt es jetzt eine völlig unfahrbare Stelle.
Den Thanngraben haben sie im mittleren Teil ziemlich »hergerichtet« – echt schade.


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2014)

Er tat was er soll.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2014)

Au weh. Hauptsache es is nix passiert!


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2014)

kauf der halt auch ne suppenschüssel wie ich, die halten aweng mehr aus (denk ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gestern kurzentschlossen die Altdorfrunde gefahren. Am Röthenbach in Richtung Ungelstetten ist es dann passiert.
> - etwas höhere Stufe
> - tiefer Sand im Auslauf
> - schlampige Fahrtechnik
> ...



Hoffe, dass sonst alles OK ist. Ein Helm ist ersetzbar .

Hast du von der Tour zufällig ein GPS-Track oder sowas? Hab vom Thanngraben schon öfters was gelesen, weiß aber nicht genau, wo der ist. 
Außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Verbindung zwischen Ungelstetten und Burgthann. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## M_C_N (6. April 2014)

Samstag und/oder Sonntag. Freitag muss ich ärbern!


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Freitag muss ich ärbern!


Kannst net um 1400 abhauen?  der Park macht um 1500 auf.


----------



## M_C_N (6. April 2014)

Des wird leider nix! Werde dann wohl am Samstag mal hinschauen! Bist dabei?


----------



## alex220 (6. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ono is top
> Wann willst denn fahren? Freitag?



Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am Freitag am Start in ono!

@rebirth am Samstag ist Eröffnung am ochsenkopf, dabei ? 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Boa.. verlockend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (6. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Boa.. verlockend



Und von Dia ned soweit wie von Mia 


Gesendet mit Rauchzeichen


----------



## M_C_N (6. April 2014)

Das klingt auch für mich interessant!  War jemand schon mal am O-Kopf? Wie lange steht man da an?


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Jo, ich. Am lift ein paar min..


----------



## alex220 (6. April 2014)

Naaaa dann ;-)


Aber erstmal hoffe ich das sich der Wetterbericht für Dienstag nicht bewahrheitet da  es regnen soll!


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Hm? Dacht du willst samstag fahren?


----------



## alex220 (7. April 2014)

Guten morgen
Dienstag wenns ned regnet 
Freitag ono wenns ned regnet
Samstag ochsenkopp wenns ned regnet 

xD


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2014)

Freitag Osti wenns Wetter passt, war schon angedacht.


----------



## alex220 (7. April 2014)

Bassd


----------



## M_C_N (7. April 2014)

Ihr Arschgeigen!  Da muss ich da doch schauen ob ich am Freitag nicht mal früher mit der Arbeit fertig werde....


----------



## ZubZer0 (7. April 2014)

Oh man ich wollte auch gerne mal wieder fahren. So eine ordentliche Runde biken und ueber Trails riden.
Bin sogar am oder in der Naehe der Testspots in Queenstown Neuseeland . Leider eben nur kein Bike und Schutzequipment dabei.
Mist Mist leider leider . Trotzdem sehr geiles Land, die Natur, die Landschaft und eben eine Menge super genialer Trails !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (7. April 2014)

@ZubZer0: Ich glaub du bist hier irgendwie im falschen Thread gelandet! Nürnberg ist von Queenstown dann doch ein Stück entfernt!


----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @ZubZer0: Ich glaub du bist hier irgendwie im falschen Thread gelandet! Nürnberg ist von Queenstown dann doch ein Stück entfernt!


Shuttle!


----------



## rehhofer (7. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @ZubZer0: Ich glaub du bist hier irgendwie im falschen Thread gelandet! Nürnberg ist von Queenstown dann doch ein Stück entfernt!


 Beamen?


----------



## ZubZer0 (8. April 2014)

Ja ich weiss, ich komme ja auch eigentlich aus der Naehe von Nuernberg. 
Deshalb kenne ich auch den TG und Sb und die schoenen Flowlines und habe hier gepostet.
Vielleicht findet sich ja mal eine gemeinschaftliche Tour wenn ich wieder zurueck bin.

Weiss jemand von euch ob es bei Auerbach, genauer gesagt bei Krottensee an der Grotte auch schone Flowlines gibt?
Oder sind es mehr so Wanderpfade die man als Biker als Singletrail nutzen koennte?


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2014)

Ich sage mal so, laut Wetterbericht sollte es heute möglich sein  Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2014)

Wie immer Mittwoch Prüfung von daher keine Zeit aber VIEL Lust...


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Also wenn das Wetter hält, wäre ich heute auch mal wieder dabei! 
@zubzero: In der Ecke kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus...


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

Wann wollt ihr heut fahren? Auf 1900 braucht mer doch nimmer warten, oder? 
Muss schauen ob mei radl heut nochmal taugt, falls nicht dann sehn wir uns freitag und/oder samstsg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

Also wegen mir auch 18 eher schaffe ich es ned


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2014)

okay, ich werde Gas geben, denke gegen 18:10 ist realistisch!


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

ich bin raus, ich finde den "fehler" einfach nicht.. Freitag/Samstag werd ich voraussichtlich mitm Nico anrücken müssen.


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

:-(


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Ich schaffs vor 7 leider nicht und bin somit auch raus! 
Ich fahr dann morgen - bei Sonnenschein - mal zum Buck! 

Also das Nico ist doch für'n Park die bessere Wahl?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Also das Nico ist doch für'n Park die bessere Wahl?!?



nene... es geht nur drum das beim HT mit der kurbel was net stimmt und ich komm net drauf was. morgen kommen a paar ersatzteile, bischen was austauschen und schauen obs weg ist. 
wenn nicht dann fahr ich mitm nico in den park (wenns denn bis dahin wieder hier ist)


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2014)

19 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei. Vorher unmöglich


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)




----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2014)

also 19 Uhr?!


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

Bin in ca 20 min dort und wenn es nur kurz zum spielen ist


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2014)

Ich ja. Wird zwar auch knapp, aber ich schick mich


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> also 19 Uhr?!


I bin e glei do


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten...ich schaff es wenn überhaupt nur bis 19 Uhr! 
Wenn morgen jemand Bock auf Buck hat soll er Bescheid geben! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten...ich schaff es wenn überhaupt nur bis 19 Uhr!
> Wenn morgen jemand Bock auf Buck hat soll er Bescheid geben!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der anner kommt a erschd um 1900 also zählt ned


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2014)

so ein Hin und Her fahre los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

Bin do


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

Also zusammenfassend: Wer ist denn nun am WE dabei?
Freitag Osternohe
Samstag Ochsenkopf
(es seih denn es schüttet...)


----------



## ZubZer0 (8. April 2014)

@ M C N
Macht ja nichts, vielleicht weiss kommt ja noch ein tipp.

Hersbrucker Gegend waere auch super mal Trails zu fahren. Hier kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus. Ausser eben Osternohe.


In welcher Richtung liegt denn das Steinbruechlein vom Tiergarten aus? Irgendwie bin ich da noch nicht hingekommen. 
Nur TG selber und am Buck eben. Kartenansicht oder Draufsicht waere cool. Screenshot ueber googlemaps mit Markierung der Location,
wenn es nicht zu viele Umstaende macht. 
Waere echt super.


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend: Wer ist denn nun am WE dabei?
> Freitag Osternohe
> Samstag Ochsenkopf
> (es seih denn es schüttet...)



Also sammle am Freitag noch ein Freund auf und dann sind wir um zwei Richtung osternohe unterwegs. Denke so halbe Std fahrt je nach Verkehr.
Und Samstag will ich  zum ochsenkopf war da aber no ned


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Richtig richtig geile Runde heute!!!!! @All und vor allem Alex: Super gefahren! 

Also ich will am Freitag unbedingt nach O-Nohe und habe meinen Kalender ab 14 Uhr geblockt, ich kann aber erst am Freitag sicher sagen ob ich es schaffe!Ochsenkopf wäre sicherlich auch mal interessant, bin aber skeptisch wegen dem Eröffnungstag - das war in Osternohe schon nicht wirklich so lustig (Anstehzeiten 20min und mehr ).


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend: Wer ist denn nun am WE dabei?
> Freitag Osternohe
> Samstag Ochsenkopf
> (es seih denn es schüttet...)


Ochsenkopf klingt super,


rebirth schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend: Wer ist denn nun am WE dabei?
> Freitag Osternohe
> Samstag Ochsenkopf
> (es seih denn es schüttet...)



Ochsenkopf am Samstag klingt super, hätte auch ein Auto für 3 Biker inklusive Bikes....


----------



## alex220 (8. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf klingt super,
> 
> 
> Ochsenkopf am Samstag klingt super, hätte auch ein Auto für 3 Biker inklusive Bikes....



Gut zu wissen 
Spritkosten teilen ;-) 

Melde mich mal an xD

Danke @M_C_N aber geht besser sorry wenn ihr warten musstet

Hat mich sehr gefreut euch wieder zu sehen 
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2014)

War echt eine super Runde heute!


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Also das mit eurer Fahrgemeinschaft klingt gut - da melde ich mich doch direkt mal an!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

20 minuten am ochsenkopf? Hab ich noch nie erlebt...


----------



## M_C_N (8. April 2014)

Ja so war's zumindest am Eröffnungswochenende in O-Nohe! Lassen wir uns einfach mal vom O-Kopf überraschen!


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. April 2014)

okay, dann wäre das Auto voll, ich fahre an der Meistersingerhale los, wo soll ich euch einsammeln und um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## alex220 (9. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> okay, dann wäre das Auto voll, ich fahre an der Meistersingerhale los, wo soll ich euch einsammeln und um wieviel Uhr?



Werde mit meinem Auto zu dir kommen dann können wir umladen 

Fragt sich nur wann @M_C_N los will


----------



## M_C_N (9. April 2014)

Weiß jemand ob es kostenlose Parkplätze an der Halle gibt? 
Also lt. Fratzenbuch macht der Park um 9 Uhr auf - wollen wir so gegen 8 Uhr los?


----------



## alex220 (9. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es kostenlose Parkplätze an der Halle gibt?
> Also lt. Fratzenbuch macht der Park um 9 Uhr auf - wollen wir so gegen 8 Uhr los?



Ist der net kostenlos? 
Wenn nicht 100m weiter vorne fange Parkplätze an (schräg Parken) die kosten nix meine ich 

Mir egal wann Hauptsache der morgendliche Klo gang ist gewährleistet sonst mache ich mich im Bikepark rein xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> 20 minuten am ochsenkopf? Hab ich noch nie erlebt...



das gabs dort nur beim IXS-Cup


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2014)

Der PP am oko ist nicht mehr kostenlos, denk 2 euro wollen die. Die hab ich grad noch..


----------



## M_C_N (9. April 2014)

Na was des kostet is wurscht...! Es geht um den Parkplatz in Nbg!  
Wann fährst du am Samstag los? 8 Uhr?


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> an der Meistersingerhale



ahhh, allright! Hab ich wohl übersehen  

Wollt ihr echt scho so bald fahren? 

@LB Jörg was machstn am samtag?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> ahhh, allright! Hab ich wohl übersehen
> 
> Wollt ihr echt scho so bald fahren?
> 
> @LB Jörg was machstn am samtag?



Wußte garnicht das ich den Thread abonniert habe 

Samstag geh ich erstmal in die Arbeit. Dann bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Samstag auch noch Besuch aus GAP. Drum hab ich auch noch net weiter über Samstag nachgedacht 
Die Simone hat auch schon nachgefragt 

G.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2014)

hmm  Kannst ja mal am Bullhead Haus nen kaffee trinken gehen mit deinem besuch *gg


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> hmm  Kannst ja mal am Bullhead Haus nen kaffee trinken gehen mit deinem besuch *gg



Mein Besuch heißt forumsmäßig Killkenny und kommt mit einem Morewood Embuzzi, da bin ich nicht aufs Kaffee trinken begrenzt 
So und jetzt geh ich geheime Trails fahren  

G.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Besuch heißt forumsmäßig Killkenny und kommt mit einem Morewood Embuzzi, da bin ich nicht aufs Kaffee trinken begrenzt
> So und jetzt geh ich geheime Trails fahren
> 
> G.


Schau mal wegen geheimen Trails, ein neuer Monat ist angebrochen.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> bin ich nicht aufs Kaffee trinken begrenzt



gut gut  Wann bist denn dann (vielleicht) am start?


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es kostenlose Parkplätze an der Halle gibt?
> Also lt. Fratzenbuch macht der Park um 9 Uhr auf - wollen wir so gegen 8 Uhr los?



Parkplätze sollten kein Thema sein, also Wodanstraße 73 am Samstag um 0800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...
> Teufelskirche war echt gut fahrbar. Leider gibt es jetzt eine völlig unfahrbare Stelle.
> ...



Teufelskirche eben die Sandsteinfelsen, oder? Wie war das denn früher?




scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab vom Thanngraben schon öfters was gelesen, weiß aber nicht genau, wo der ist.


Bei Altenthann:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanngraben_bei_Schwarzenbruck


An der TH in Nbg. wurde schon wieder ein MTB geklaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-180#post-11890458

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=bild1r3sjb.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Teufelskirche eben die Sandsteinfelsen, oder? Wie war das denn früher?


Ja, ich dachte da konnte man sich letztes Jahr noch irgendwie »durchwurschteln« ohne abzusteigen. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.
Früher, vor dem Hangrutsch/Baumsturz, ging der Weg ja links oberhalb vorbei, da wo das Drahtseil noch zu sehen ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> gut gut  Wann bist denn dann (vielleicht) am start?



Wenn ichs mit Frauen zu tun hab, hab ichs mir abgewöhnt überhaupt Zeit für eine Planung zu vergeuden. Weiß netmal ob Samstag überhaupt dann noch was geht.

G.


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

> Wollt ihr echt scho so bald fahren?


 
@rebirth: Also wir fahren dann um 8 Uhr los! The early bird und so!  Wann fährst du los?


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @rebirth: Also wir fahren dann um 8 Uhr los! The early bird und so!  Wann fährst du los?


Der ehrliche bert? xD


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, ich dachte da konnte man sich letztes Jahr noch irgendwie »durchwurschteln« ohne abzusteigen. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.
> Früher, vor dem Hangrutsch/Baumsturz, ging der Weg ja links oberhalb vorbei, da wo das Drahtseil noch zu sehen ist.



Kann sein, ich weiß es nicht mehr, war da früher nur zu Fuß. 
Vielleicht baut ja jemand ein Nortshore 


Ach so, und noch eins an der TH gestohlen, auch direkt aus dem Fahrradkeller.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-180#post-11892615


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

@MasterP1989 und @M_C_N
Zugstufe ist im eimer Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden :-(

Er erteile mir Fahrverbot 
Was denkt ihr kann ich dennoch mit ? ;-(


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Hab ich dir doch gesagt dass da irgendwas mit deinem Dämpfer/Zugstufe nicht passt! Was hat denn der Joe gesagt?


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

Zwei Wochen Wartezeit 
Ich bringe ihm den Dämpfer am Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Na klasse!  Fahren solltest du damit am besten nicht mehr...
Geh halt mit und leih dir vor Ort einen DH´ler!!!


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

Was kostet sowas ?
Bzw sowas muss man doch bestellen oder


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Guckst du hier: http://www.bullheadhouse.de/bike-verleih.php


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

Oder mit dem AMS 
Woher weißt Du, dass es die Zugstufe ist? Warst Du mit dem Rad beim Joe vor Ort?


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Oder mit dem AMS
> Woher weißt Du, dass es die Zugstufe ist? Warst Du mit dem Rad beim Joe vor Ort?



Zwei unabhängige Freunde zuerst gesehen und unabhängig voneinander das gleiche gesagt.

Und dann beim Joe eben die Bestätigung

Nachtrag:

Ist bekannt ! Ieine nadel ist gerissen
Kleiner Wermutstropfen, ist quasi ein Tuning meinte Joe da die nachträglich eingebauten Komponenten besser sind als die von Werk und es wird eben quasi ja gleichzeitig ein Service gemacht der in der Garantie jetzt abgedeckt ist,
Iwie so..


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

und er kann dir jetzt keinen leihdämpfer geben? 
Was fürn dämpfer ist das? Wenn garantie drauf ist schickt das ding zum Gino (Flatout Suspensions), dann hast ne woche weniger wartezeit...
Ruf am besten an wegen dem leihbike.. Kost um die 50teuro glaub ich. 
Allerdings kannst dann mal nen DHler fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> und er kann dir jetzt keinen leihdämpfer geben?
> Was fürn dämpfer ist das? Wenn garantie drauf ist schickt das ding zum Gino (Flatout Suspensions), dann hast ne woche weniger wartezeit...
> Ruf am besten an wegen dem leihbike.. Kost um die 50teuro glaub ich.
> Allerdings kannst dann mal nen DHler fahren



Hatte nix da :-(

Wickelt dieser Gino auch Garantie ab ? 
So müsste ich 2 Wochen warten 

50euro ist schon heftig, aber ich überlege es mir


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

klar macht er das. der hat meinen CC auch repariert.

vielleicht hat hier einer nen leihdämpfer für dich!? 

@M_C_N hast dei cube noch?


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Also ich geh sicher davon aus, dass der Alex mitgeht! 
Stereo ist zwar noch da aber schon verkauft - damit mach ich jetzt keine Experimente mehr! Sry Alex!


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ist bekannt ! Ieine nadel ist gerissen
> Kleiner Wermutstropfen, ist quasi ein Tuning meinte Joe da die nachträglich eingebauten Komponenten besser sind als die von Werk und es wird eben quasi ja gleichzeitig ein Service gemacht der in der Garantie jetzt abgedeckt ist,
> Iwie so..



Ah ja. Interessant.


Was für ne Einbaulänge brauchst du denn?


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

@reo-fahrer bis 222 sollte gehn. was besseres/genaueres find ich grad net


----------



## alex220 (10. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Also ich geh sicher davon aus, dass der Alex mitgeht!
> Stereo ist zwar noch da aber schon verkauft - damit mach ich jetzt keine Experimente mehr! Sry Alex!



Kennst mich aber gut


@reo-fahrer 216mm


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2014)

So nach 2,5 Ausfahrten ist die HR Nabe wieder kaputt. Diesmal hat die Achse aber gehalten nur habe ich jetzt einen Freilauf in beide Richtungen!


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst??? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2014)

Doch heute leider beim "Familienausflug" mit Schwester, Schwager und Bruder. Kamen gerade mal bis zur Autobahn. Dann war Schluss.


----------



## M_C_N (10. April 2014)

Na klasse! Das war jetzt dann die 3te in Folge? Und jetzt? Nochmal zurückschicken geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2014)

Falsch es wurde schon 4x mal die Achse getauscht. Jetzt hat die Stahlachse gehalten aber der Rest hat sich verabschiedet. Scheinbar dreht der Zahnkranz in den die Sperrklinken vom Freilauf greifen in der Nabe durch.

Vermute das die Lagerung der Achse schon immer nicht optimal war, und deshalb die Alu Achsen wegen falscher Belastung immer abgeschert sind. Jetzt hat die Stahlachse vielleicht mehr Kraft auf die schon beschädigte Lagerung, oder was auch immer, gebracht und nun ist es halt wieder kaputt gegangen.

Habe ja immer nur eine neue Achse eingebaut bekommen. Gab nie ein komplett neues HR.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer 216mm



hab nur nen 222mm Vivid hier, das wird nicht passen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> @MasterP1989 und @M_C_N
> Zugstufe ist im eimer Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden :-(
> 
> Er erteile mir Fahrverbot
> Was denkt ihr kann ich dennoch mit ? ;-(



So ein Mist,
kläre das irgendwie! Wenn du was leihen willst bekomme ich als Student 10% Rabatt


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

@reo-fahrer der 222 müsste passen. die kiste hat denn 178mm FW (vorausgesetzt der hub passt)


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hab nur nen 222mm Vivid hier, das wird nicht passen.





rebirth schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer der 222 müsste passen. die kiste hat denn 178mm FW (vorausgesetzt der hub passt)




Danke euch beiden und guten Morgen

Aber Joe meinte andere einbaulänge mag das Rad gar ned
Warum das so ist weis ich ned 

Das Wochenende ziehe ich durch und dann warte ich eben zwei Wochen 

Danke das ihr alle so mitfühlt 

@Milan0 , ändere dein Hobby xD


----------



## Dorsdn (11. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden und guten Morgen
> 
> Aber Joe meinte andere einbaulänge mag das Rad gar ned
> Warum das so ist weis ich ned
> ...



Hallo Alex,
obwohl wir uns nicht kennen habe ich folgendes Angebot für Dich, scheinst ja ein netter Kerl zu sein:
Ich habe einen älteren Stahldämpfer (wie für den Bikepark gemacht!) bei mir rumliegen den ich dir leihen könnte, der hat keine Buchsen (die sollten von deinem passen)!
Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van RC *216x63mm *mit drei möglichen Federn 450, 500, 550. 
Ich habe heute frei, bin aber nur bis 1200 erreichbar. Ich wohne in Fürth.

Bei Bedarf einfach Kontaktdaten per PN abfragen, Smartphone ist bis 1200 am Mann.
Diese Nachricht zerstört sich ab 1200 automatisch.


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> obwohl wir uns nicht kennen habe ich folgendes Angebot für Dich, scheinst ja ein netter Kerl zu sein:
> Ich habe einen älteren Stahldämpfer (wie für den Bikepark gemacht!) bei mir rumliegen den ich dir leihen könnte, der hat keine Buchsen (die sollten von deinem passen)!
> Der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van RC *216x63mm *mit drei möglichen Federn 450, 500, 550.
> ...



Das klingt gut du hast ne Pn


----------



## M_C_N (11. April 2014)

@Milan0: Schöne schei...! Was machst jetzt? Wieder einschicken und hoffen dass du ein komplett neues Laufrad bekommst?


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2014)

Das ist der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2014)

@milano: Du hast doch die Hope Evo2 Nabe, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2014)

Nee da hätte ich ja schon längst eine neue bekommen 

Ist eine FunWorks 4Way DH Nabe. Hersteller sollte Novatec sein


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

Stellt euch vor jetzt halte ich einen Dämpfer in der Hand weil mir jemand,für mich wildfremder Mensch, einen Solchen leiht.

Danke @Dorsdn für dein entgegen gebrachtes Vertrauen!

Jetzt muss das nur noch mit den Buchsen klappen!
Drückt mir Die Daumen !


----------



## M_C_N (11. April 2014)

Klasse Sache. Der Dorsdn mit seinen sich á la Mission Impossible selbstzerstörenden Nachrichten scheint ein cooler Typ zu sein! 

Das mit den Buchsen klappt und dann sehen wir uns später in O-Nohe. 

@Milan0: Man könnte jetzt einfach sagen, dass du vielleicht doch so ein Rad mit diesem Ding hinten drin - nennen wir es mal Dämpfer - brauchst!  Spaß beiseite, hoffentlich klappt dass jetzt mal mit dem neuen Laufrad. Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2014)

@Milan0 soll ich deine rekla mail verfassen?


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

@rebirth heute klappt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. April 2014)

Kloar


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

Ja ist den heut scho weihnachten ?


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2014)

Hast Dir nen Freerider gekauft?


----------



## M_C_N (11. April 2014)

@MasterP1989: Wollen wir morgen doch erst um 9 Uhr los? Der Rest fährt auch gegen 9 Uhr los...


----------



## MasterP1989 (11. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @MasterP1989: Wollen wir morgen doch erst um 9 Uhr los? Der Rest fährt auch gegen 9 Uhr los...


soll mir mehr als Recht sein


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> soll mir mehr als Recht sein


Freu mich sehr auf morgen


----------



## MasterP1989 (11. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Freu mich sehr auf morgen


klar,mit dem Dämpfer ;-)
Ich hoffe mein Fahrrad überlebt das morgen und das Wetter wird besser als erwartet!


----------



## SuShu (11. April 2014)

@HTWolfi: Zeugenbergrunde mit oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## alex220 (11. April 2014)

Heute war es suuuuuper geil das Wetter 
Zumindest zum Ende hin 

Klar hält des Rad!!! schön den schnellspanner spannen 

Also um 9 bei dir ?!


----------



## M_C_N (11. April 2014)

Bike und Wetter werden halten!  Bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (11. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Heute war es suuuuuper geil das Wetter
> Zumindest zum Ende hin
> 
> Klar hält des Rad!!! schön den schnellspanner spannen
> ...


Ja so machen wir das.


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2014)

Will heute noch jemand etwas anderes fahren als Oko? Starte im Laufe des Vormittags Richtung Hersbrucker und könnte noch eine Person mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. April 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Zeugenbergrunde mit oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn?



Um Neumarkt?

Dann mit / Im Urzeigersinn. 

Ist an der Heinzburg, am Wolfstein, am Maria Hilfberg, am Buchberg und am Staufer Berg besser.


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Um Neumarkt?
> 
> Dann mit / Im Urzeigersinn.
> 
> Ist an der Heinzburg, am Wolfstein, am Maria Hilfberg, am Buchberg und am Staufer Berg besser.


Danke


----------



## Dorsdn (13. April 2014)

.


----------



## M_C_N (13. April 2014)

Ich werde gegen 14 Uhr mal zum STB fahren - werde aber nur ein bisschen gemütlich am Parkplatz üben!


----------



## Dorsdn (13. April 2014)

.


----------



## HTWolfi (13. April 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Zeugenbergrunde mit oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn?





JohSch schrieb:


> Um Neumarkt?
> 
> Dann mit / Im Urzeigersinn.
> 
> Ist an der Heinzburg, am Wolfstein, am Maria Hilfberg, am Buchberg und am Staufer Berg besser.



Wurde ja schon sehr kompetent beantwortet , aber auch von mir noch mal die Empfehlung --> im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ich werde gegen 14 Uhr mal zum STB fahren - werde aber nur ein bisschen gemütlich am Parkplatz üben!


wie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (16. April 2014)

Hi Leute 
Komme mal mit einem anderen Anliegen zu euch

Da es im Bike Markt gerade zwei gute Angebote gibt habe hier an euch die frage 

XT oder SLX Bremsen?(in ICE Variante)

Komme mit meiner "digitalen" Formula gar nicht mehr zurecht und hat sich,Freitag und Samstag, im bikepark, für mich sogar als gefährlich raus gestellt. Bin halt auch grobnotoriker und wenn man dann am Hebel zieht und das Vorderrad blockiert einfach geht man schnell mal übern Lenker.

Die Angebote liegen bei 150 für die XT und 120 für die SLX
Beides ohne Scheiben

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## S P (16. April 2014)

Die SLX (BR-M675B) gibts als Set derzeit neu für 99,95 EUR bei BC. Warum mehr bezahlen...


----------



## alex220 (16. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Die SLX (BR-M675B) gibts als Set derzeit neu für 99,95 EUR bei BC. Warum mehr bezahlen...



Was kann den die XT "mehr"?


----------



## S P (16. April 2014)

"Nichts" - sie hat eine etwas andere (bessere?) Hebel-Geberkolbenmechanik. Bremsen tun sie beide. Fahre die SLX selbst.


----------



## alex220 (16. April 2014)

Darum habe ich die frage auch hier gestellt, weil ich weis das viele hier "befangen" sind ;-)

Die für 99 ist aber ned die ice tech Variante ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2014)

Die XT ist ein paar Gramm leichter und schaut etwas weniger billig aus. Was ich immer auffällig fand war, dass die XT einen knackigeren Druckpunkt hat als die SLX und auch als die XTR. An Rolands XT ist mir das immer aufgefallen.. er selbst hat auch den direkten Vergleich zwischen XTR und XT, evtl. kann er da weiterhelfen. Ich selbst kenne die SLX (ca 5 Monate gefahren) und die XTR (Ca 1 Jahr) und ich konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Die für 99 ist aber ned die ice tech Variante ;-)



Stimmt - aber du wirst den Unterschied zu den normalen, wesentlich günstigeren Belägen sicher spüren.


----------



## alex220 (16. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber du wirst den Unterschied zu den normalen, wesentlich günstigeren Belägen sicher spüren.



Klar weist ja mein Finger kennt nur zwei Positionen
Auf zu xD

Find die kühlrippen schick


----------



## S P (16. April 2014)

Dann greif zu!


----------



## alex220 (16. April 2014)

@RolandMC los deinen Senf dazu geb...



@xTr3Me danke


----------



## HTWolfi (16. April 2014)

Ich hab die SLX am 456 und die XT am Bagger. Beim Bremsen kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen ausmachen.

Die SLX hat keine »Free Stroke« Einstellung bzw. keine Schraube, die man einfach einstellen kann. Würde sich aber Umrüsten lassen. Macht aber kaum Sinn, da die Druckpunkteinstellung kaum spürbare Veränderungen zulässt. Der Einsteller zur Griffweiteneinstellung ist zwischen den Modellen etwas anders angebracht. Meiner Meinung lässt sich die SLX besser/leichter verstellen. Ob unten am Bremssattel eine Schraube (XT) oder ein Splint (SLX) die Beläge sichert, ist technisch gesehen ebenfalls ohne Belang.

Bezüglich Bremsbeläge:
Das sind reine Verschleißteile, die über kurz oder lange eh getauscht werden müssen. Ich habe mittlerweile alle Varianten durch. Sinter und organisch sowie mit und ohne Kühlrippen. Für mich tun es die billigen ohne Kühlrippen. Einen Blindtest zwischen sinter und organisch würde ich vermutlich nicht bestehen …


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2014)

martina u ich werden freitag um 10.00uhr stb runden dreha, wenn jemand mitkommen will,soll besceid sagen


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die XT ist ein paar Gramm leichter und schaut etwas weniger billig aus. Was ich immer auffällig fand war, dass die XT einen knackigeren Druckpunkt hat als die SLX und auch als die XTR. An Rolands XT ist mir das immer aufgefallen.. er selbst hat auch den direkten Vergleich zwischen XTR und XT, evtl. kann er da weiterhelfen. Ich selbst kenne die SLX (ca 5 Monate gefahren) und die XTR (Ca 1 Jahr) und ich konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen.


Die SLX schaut am Schwein wirklich billig aus.Wenns aufs Geld ankommt, Kauf die SLX die ist genauso gut.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden freitag um 10.00uhr stb runden dreha, wenn jemand mitkommen will,soll besceid sagen


Freitag sehr schlechtes Wetter?!


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2014)

abwarten


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

Hab mich eigentlich scho auf einen DVD Tag eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (16. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden freitag um 10.00uhr stb runden dreha, wenn jemand mitkommen will,soll besceid sagen


Bescheid!
Wer kümmert sich ums Wetter?


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bescheid!
> Wer kümmert sich ums Wetter?


Ne wenns naß ist, werd ich schmutzig.


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2014)

Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bescheid!
> Wer kümmert sich ums Wetter?




gut, dann bring ich dir was mit


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut, dann bring ich dir was mit


An Regenschirm.


----------



## alex220 (17. April 2014)

So hier mal bald genug meine ansage 
Montag ist ono angesagt wenns Wetter passt  

@rebirth @MasterP1989 @M_C_N @reo-fahrer @rest
Dabei ? 

Letzen Freitag und Samstag war Super


----------



## HTWolfi (18. April 2014)

Nachdem das Regenradar noch bis Mittag weitere Niederschläge vorhersagt, haben wir den *10:00 Uhr Termin erst einmal verschoben*.
So wie es aussieht, soll es ab Mittag nur noch lokale Schauer geben. Falls dem so ist, werden wir ab 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen.
Ich schreib gegen Mittag noch mal was hier rein. Also ob Ja/Nein und genaue Uhrzeit.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. April 2014)

Nachdem ich ja bekennender Schönwetterbiker bin und Peter auch keine gesteigerte Lust auf nasse Trails hat, haben wir gerade beschlossen einen bikefreien Tag einzulegen. Also heute kein STB!

Aber die kommenden Tage soll es ja deutlich besser und wieder wärmer werden …


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2014)

Für den ein oder anderen hier wären die Schlüsselstellen doch mal ne Herausforderung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (18. April 2014)

Die Schlüsselstellen klappen aber nur mit Vaude-Klamotten auf einem Liteville!


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2014)

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst.........weiß ich warum ich das nicht kann.
Zack, die Vaudejacke aus dem Schrank und ab ans Stbr....nur ohne Leidwill und viel zu großen Rädern...kann also nix werden.


----------



## derwaaal (18. April 2014)

oder mit Marzocchi 300mm, wie im Video erwähnt


----------



## S P (18. April 2014)

@bikeschrat Das nächste Mal bitte etwas energischer winken, wenn ich dich schon an der Kreuzung anhupe.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen um ca. 09:30 Uhr für max. 2 Stunden am STB.
Nur ein paar technische Spielereien, keine Tour.


----------



## lowfat (18. April 2014)

Das passt gerade noch in meinen Familienzeitplan. Dabei!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bambelbi (19. April 2014)

Servus,
war echt ein Hammer Vormittag im Steinbrüchlein,
Danke Jungs für eure Geduld 
Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe das Video hier einzubinden.....Ich versuche es mal.


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2014)

Schönes Video.


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2014)

ja schön anzuschauen, muss auf jedenfall wieder mal stb fohren, entweder morgen oder ostermontag


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2014)

Kann man sich da bei euch mal anschließen als nichtnürnberger??

Kann zwar das ganze nicht so fein wie ihr, aber vielleicht kann ich mir ein paar Tipps abholen und Tricks abschauen!!


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kann man sich da bei euch mal anschließen als nichtnürnberger??
> 
> Kann zwar das ganze nicht so fein wie ihr, aber vielleicht kann ich mir ein paar Tipps abholen und Tricks abschauen!!




gerne, einfach mitlesen, wenn wir fahren schreib mers eini


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2014)

Dann werde ich künftig mal ein bisserl mitlesen und mich mal anschließen!!


----------



## lowfat (19. April 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Servus,
> war echt ein Hammer Vormittag im Steinbrüchlein,
> Danke Jungs für eure Geduld
> Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe das Video hier einzubinden.....Ich versuche es mal.


top! Man merkt, daß Du Videoerfahrung hast.


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2014)

martina u ich werden morgen stb runden dreha um 1000uhr


----------



## HTWolfi (20. April 2014)

Kein STB ohne mich! Bin dabei!
_Hatte jetzt aber leider keine Zeit mehr Ostereier zu verstecken._


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> *martina* u ich werden morgen stb runden dreha um 1000uhr


Ihr habt immerhin ein Häschen dabei  Fröhliches Eiersuchen!
Ich feiere heute einen 80sten Geburtstag. Also nix STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen stb runden dreha um 1000uhr



Wir kommen auch.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wir kommen auch.


Damit dürfte das Thema Biergarten auch geklärt sein. 
Martina muss vermutlich wieder zum Fußballgucken …


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2014)

nix fussball, biergarden, aber nach der grossen heimrunde


----------



## M_C_N (20. April 2014)

Da ich ab Dienstag wieder in der Heimat bin....wie schaut's aus? 19 Uhr STB? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. April 2014)

jou


----------



## alex220 (22. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Da ich ab Dienstag wieder in der Heimat bin....wie schaut's aus? 19 Uhr STB?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Wenn es ned regnet gerne 

@rebirth?


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2014)

Ne heut net. Vllt morgen oder donnerstag wieder. Meine beine sind von gestern zerstört


----------



## alex220 (22. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ne heut net. Vllt morgen oder donnerstag wieder. Meine beine sind von gestern zerstört



War gestern extrem geil!! 

Wegen mir gerne auch morgen oder Donnerstag 

@M_C_N ?


----------



## julian87 (22. April 2014)

Ich würde morgen gerne Stb fahren. Allerdings schon a weng früher, so zwischen 15 und 16.00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (22. April 2014)

Also ich werde heute eine Runde drehen und gerne am Donnerstag wieder!


----------



## S P (22. April 2014)

Wenns ned regnet bin ich am Start.


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## S P (22. April 2014)

Fahre mit Mike ab 18:30 Uhr ab Stresemannplatz. Soll mer dich an der Bank einsammeln?


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2014)

Geht klar


----------



## alex220 (22. April 2014)

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. April 2014)

ach egal dabei


----------



## alex220 (22. April 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> ach egal dabei



Yeeehaaaa


----------



## alex220 (22. April 2014)

Tolle runde Jungs, Danke! 
Das Highlight war aber das Abschluss Radler oder Weizen 

Wird von mal zu mal besser !


----------



## julian87 (23. April 2014)

Ich bin so ab 15.00 am Stb anzutreffen.


----------



## alex220 (23. April 2014)

Weihnachten zum zweiten mal dieses Jahr


----------



## alex220 (23. April 2014)

Ist es ein Hexenwerk die Leitung zu kürzen ? 
Welches Öl braucht man und muss sie dann überhaupt entlüftet werden?

Fragen über fragen


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2014)

Ich habe sie danach nicht entlüftet. Einfach das Rad auf die Seite gelegt Leitung ab gekürzt und wieder ran gebaut


----------



## xTr3Me (23. April 2014)

Ich würde die Bremse erst mal ungekürzt montieren und ein paar (Bike-)Tage testen ob sie auch wirklich ok ist. 

Kürzen und Entlüften ist kein Hexenwerk, du benötigst das passende Öl von Shimano (gibt es günstig auf ebay) und ein Entlüftungsset, was aus dem Becher der oben am Griff angeschraubt wird und einer Spritze samt Schlauch besteht. Eine Olive und eine Stützhülse sollte den Bremsen beiliegen.


----------



## julian87 (23. April 2014)

Ganze 30 Min. hab ich es heut am Stb ausgehalten. Dann waren Schaltauge, Kurbel, und ein Paar fetzen vom Bein die Verluste.


----------



## M_C_N (23. April 2014)

Schei...! Wie ist denn das passiert? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (23. April 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> Ganze 30 Min. hab ich es heut am Stb ausgehalten. Dann waren Schaltauge, Kurbel, und ein Paar fetzen vom Bein die Verluste.



Mist was ist passiert


----------



## julian87 (23. April 2014)

Hab des Gleichgewicht verloren und nach Rechts abgekippt, da ging mein Fuß dann ins leere. Bin dann 1,5m später halb auf und halb unter dem Rad aufgekommen.


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## alex220 (23. April 2014)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Morgen STB? 
Tiergarten?
What ever?


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2014)

Bin morgen sightseeing in WÜ. Aber Fr onohe kannst dir mal vormerken


----------



## alex220 (23. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin morgen sightseeing in WÜ. Aber Fr onohe kannst dir mal vormerken



Kinder we x(


----------



## julian87 (24. April 2014)

Dank schön.


----------



## alex220 (24. April 2014)

Hab da noch a paar offene Rechnungen mit dem stb 

Wer hat Lust am späten Nachmittag ?


----------



## M_C_N (24. April 2014)

Also ich werde heute auch fahren. Buck klingt allerdings auch mal wieder sehr interessant! Vor 18:30 - 19 Uhr wird es bei mir wohl aber nix..!
@Julian: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. April 2014)

Also ich fahre öfter mal buck unter der Woche.  Meist über behringersdorf bzw. Schwaig und über tg dann heim. 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal ein Treffen unterwegs organisieren.  
Allerdings nicht so spät.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (24. April 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also ich fahre öfter mal buck unter der Woche.  Meist über behringersdorf bzw. Schwaig und über tg dann heim.
> Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal ein Treffen unterwegs organisieren.
> Allerdings nicht so spät.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Das ist bestimmt viiiiiiiiel zu CC lastig
Und dir kommt man mit deinem 29" e ned hinterher xD


----------



## julian87 (24. April 2014)

@alex220 ab wann ca. bist du am Stb? Willst die Runde fahren?


----------



## alex220 (24. April 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> @alex220 ab wann ca. bist du am Stb? Willst die Runde fahren?



Mir egal ich kann auch jetzt los 

Wollte nur noch auf Antwort von @M_C_N  und @MasterP1989 abwarten weil die Dienstag schon sagten das sie kommen wollen.
@rebirth hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet

Ich denke allerdings das ich schon vorher da sein werde muss noch viel üben xD


----------



## julian87 (24. April 2014)

Zum rumstolpern würde ich dann a weng kommen. Ich denke ich bin wieder so um 15.00 vor Ort.


----------



## alex220 (24. April 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> Zum rumstolpern würde ich dann a weng kommen. Ich denke ich bin wieder so um 15.00 vor Ort.



Werde ich nicht ganz schaffen aber ich komme nach
Bin der große Dicke mit der Glatze xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt viiiiiiiiel zu CC lastig
> Und dir kommt man mit deinem 29" e ned hinterher xD



Zum Thema "CC Lastig" schau dir mal die letzte Worldcupstrecke an 

Fahr halt mal mit, ich fahr nicht nur hoch und gerade aus. Auch runter. 
Oder schiebst du dein Bike von A nach B. 
Und überhaupt, sind große böse 29er träge, langsam und unfahrbar


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2014)

@alex220 du hast mir doch schon auf meine antwort geantwortet?!


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

martina u ich wollen morgen um 1000uhr stb runden fohren, wenn jemand mitwill bescheid sagen


----------



## katl22 (25. April 2014)

Bin dabei. Hoffe das Wetter hält. ;-)


----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich wollen morgen um 1000uhr stb runden fohren, wenn jemand mitwill bescheid sagen


Ihr kennt mich ja, kann da einfach nicht nein sagen …


----------



## alex220 (25. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ihr kennt mich ja, kann da einfach nicht nein sagen …


Und das Bierla un dei bommes warn goud


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ihr kennt mich ja, kann da einfach nicht nein sagen …


----------



## Bambelbi (27. April 2014)

Servus,
war heute morgen gegen 9.00 Uhr am STB mein neues gebrauchtes On One 456 Carbon testen, ich bin begeistert, jetzt müsste ich nur noch Fahren können 
Wolfi, danke für Deine Hilfe
Video folgt natürlich.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## alex220 (27. April 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Servus,
> war heute morgen gegen 9.00 Uhr am STB mein neues gebrauchtes On One 456 Carbon testen, ich bin begeistert, jetzt müsste ich nur noch Fahren können
> Wolfi, danke für Deine Hilfe
> Video folgt natürlich.
> ...



9 Uhr morgens ? 

So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl das @HTWolfi obdachlos ist;-) da er da immer an zu treffen ist !!


----------



## Bambelbi (27. April 2014)

Hi Alex,
Nein Wofi war nicht dabei, habe es etwas doof geschrieben, die Hilfe war nicht vor Ort sondern über "Unterhaltung"
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (27. April 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> Nein Wofi war nicht dabei, habe es etwas doof geschrieben, die Hilfe war nicht vor Ort sondern über "Unterhaltung"
> Gruß
> Stephan


Hahahha ach so xD
Naja recht könnte ich dennoch haben  

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## derwaaal (28. April 2014)

@Bambelbi: Glückwunsch! was hastn gezahlt? übern Bikemarkt?


----------



## M_C_N (29. April 2014)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2014)

Ich kann nicht, wie immer morgen Prüfung


----------



## Bambelbi (29. April 2014)

Servus,
wenn ich püktlich aus der Arbeit komme würde ich evtl. noch im STB fahren gehen, wird aber ca. 19.00 Uhr, wäre noch jemand dabei.. ?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. April 2014)

Ich kopiere den Post vom Gerhard auf FB einfach mal hier rein:



> Achtung! Auf der Alten Veste werden Löcher in den Trails gegraben und schön mit Zweigen und Laub zugedeckt. Bin natürlich rein und über den Lenker. Und nein, das Loch ist nicht von selbst da reingekommen und war auch letzte Woche noch nicht da. Es ist die erste Abfahrt hinter der Kneipe. Am Anfang der Abfahrt waren auch Äste schön quer reingelegt worden. Also Vorsicht!


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2014)

Ich wüsst jetzt nichtmal welche Abfahrt das ist.
Sieht für mich aber eher so aus, als wenn da ein Kicker gebaut wurde und die Aushubstelle eine ordnungsgemäße Tarnung erhalten hat.


----------



## Bambelbi (29. April 2014)

Servus. Bei mir wird es heute nichts mehr

Gruß


----------



## S P (29. April 2014)

Banana for scale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2014)

@S P

deine ex Laufräder leben doch noch weiter. Hatte echt das Spiel nicht mit eingestellt.
Naja dadurch habe ich jetzt noch ein SchlechtWetter-Reste Fixie


----------



## S P (29. April 2014)

Schaut gut aus.


----------



## Dorsdn (30. April 2014)

Löcher an der "Alten Veste"

Ich entdeckte (Sommer 2013) und beseitigte solch ein Loch auch schon mal in der Nähe "Sammelplatz mit Bänken" am Waldlehrpfad (bei Oberfürberg).
Ob die Absicht jedoch wirklich war "uns" zu Fall zu bringen, oder ob sich da gelangweilte Kinder ein Loch gegraben haben, weiss ich nicht.
Hauptsache entdeckt und die Gefahrenstelle beseitigt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. April 2014)

29" und löcher gehören der Vergangenheit an. Lol
Oder? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M_C_N (30. April 2014)

@rebirth, @alex220, @flachmaennchen, @MasterP1989: Geht am Freitag jemand von euch nach O-Nohe?


----------



## S P (30. April 2014)

Mhh... da könnte ich mal wieder mit'm Foto auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @rebirth, @alex220, @flachmaennchen, @MasterP1989: Geht am Freitag jemand von euch nach O-Nohe?



evtl. Wochenende einen Tag Oko.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. April 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @rebirth, @alex220, @flachmaennchen, @MasterP1989: Geht am Freitag jemand von euch nach O-Nohe?



Morgen Geisskopf, Freitag Osti wäre drin wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2014)

Freitag kann ich voraussichtlich net. Rest vom WE hab ich zeit.


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

Servus,
war heute für 2 Std. im STB, jetzt weis ich warum ein Schienbeinschoner wichtig ist 
Da hat es mich etwas vom Bike geworfen.
Aber alles ist Heil ...
Im Video sieht man dann den Fehler, vom Pedal gerutscht und dann der Sturz.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2014)

für's unermüdliche Üben. Und zwecks Schoner... kann dir da die "Race Face Flank Leg "empfehlen. Die schützen Gelenk und Schienbein.


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

@ SP, vielen Dank für den Tip, ja üben muss ich Tag & Nacht am besten, das klappt noch nicht so...


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

So hier das Video mit dem Sturz..., wollte unbedingt mal versuchen das Bike an der Kante hochziehen und nicht immer das Vorderrad eintauchen lassen, das hat aber nicht so geklappt
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Mai 2014)

Hinterradbremse mit mehr Gefühl dosieren. 
Hast du immer zwei Kameras am Start?


----------



## lowfat (1. Mai 2014)

jetzt hast du schon mal ein gscheites Rad. Der kleine Rest ist Übung.
Ich fahr mittlerweile auch auf kleinen Ausfahren mit Schienbeinschonern. Ich hab welche von Speedstuff. Die sind aus gelöchertem Neopren und haben vorn eine eingschobene Kunsstoffplatte. Sie schützen auch die Waden gut. Die kriegen nämlich auch manchmal was ab...


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Fehler meines Sturzes gerade entdeckt, wie gut das ich ein Video habe 
Ich fahre immer mit meinen Füßen am Pedal mit der Fußspitze, im Video sieht man ja recht gut wie mein Fuß an der Spitze wegrutscht. Ich habe mir die Videos von unserem Trial mit Wolfi & Lowfat angeschaut die haben immer ihre Füße mittig auf den Pedalen.....sehe ich das Richtig sooo?

@ MTBerm, ich habe fast immer 2 Cams im Einsatz !

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fehler meines Sturzes gerade entdeckt, wie gut das ich ein Video habe
> Ich fahre immer mit meinen Füßen am Pedal mit der Fußspitze, im Video sieht man ja recht gut wie mein Fuß an der Spitze wegrutscht. Ich habe mir die Videos von unserem Trial mit Wolfi & Lowfat angeschaut die haben immer ihre Füße mittig auf den Pedalen.....sehe ich das Richtig sooo?
> 
> @ MTBerm, ich habe fast immer 2 Cams im Einsatz !
> ...



Jepp, mehr mittig und dazu ein paar FiveTen und alles geht doppelt so leicht...oder halb so schwer 

Und du hast nen Platten vorne   

G.


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jörg,
was sind Five Ten ?
Ist der Luftdruck zu wenig vorne?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2014)

http://images.t-error.ch/blog/1043/5.10_freerider_vorher.jpg

ohne die gehts ja quasi garnicht


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=five...kD4aTswb73IG4Dw&ved=0CGIQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2014)

martina u ich werden samstag stb runden dreha , evt noch der günner dabei um 1000uhr des übliche


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> was sind Five Ten ?
> Ist der Luftdruck zu wenig vorne?
> 
> ...




Wenn dann ein Carver Model. Da sind die Schnürsenkel geschützt und er hat eine stabilere Sohle für unsere alten Füße 
Das mit dem Luftdruck müssen alle Franken bei mir erdulden mit dene ich fahre  








G.


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2014)

Ware heute auch am STB unterwegs. Allerdings mit Allrad und starrem Durchtrieb


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja Coool, ich komme ja auch von der RC Schiene, bist du schon mal mit uns gefahren? wir sind immer im Wernloch, Steinbrüchlein oder GS Steinbruch usw. jedes WE Aktiv.
Hier ein Video von letzter Woche mit meinem Wraith im Wernloch.





Ist die Aufnahme mit deinem Wraith nicht im Wernloch ? STB ist doch das Steinbrüchlein oder ???

Aber jetzt genug mit RC, sonst gibt es hier noch ärger, ist ja ein MTB Forum....hoffe das war ok.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Mai 2014)

RC-Stolpern 
Bin mal fast auf einen drauf gehupft am Stbr. Weiß nicht mehr, wer mehr erschrocken ist, der Besitzer oder ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Mai 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Das ist ja Coool, ich komme ja auch von der RC Schiene, bist du schon mal mit uns gefahren? wir sind immer im Wernloch, Steinbrüchlein oder GS Steinbruch usw. jedes WE Aktiv.
> Hier ein Video von letzter Woche mit meinem Wraith im Wernloch.
> 
> Ist die Aufnahme mit deinem Wraith nicht im Wernloch ? STB ist doch das Steinbrüchlein oder ???
> ...



Ja, war auch schon mit euch unterwegs. Und stimmt - war bei den Wernlöchern.


----------



## Bambelbi (1. Mai 2014)

Mach´s halt nicht so Spannend, wie ist dein Name, oder Nick im Rockcrawler Forum?


----------



## julian87 (2. Mai 2014)

Bin so um 9.30 am Stb.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2014)

nicht zu naß?


----------



## julian87 (2. Mai 2014)

Hab grad rumgedreht.


----------



## M_C_N (2. Mai 2014)

@S P : Bis jetzt ist es mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen....geiles Logo! 
Also ONohe fällt aus, Tour am STB offensichtlich auch! Wie siehts am Sonntag - bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter - mit einer Tour oder ONohe aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2014)

Auf der Seite von Ono ist noch grün.
Das kann ich fast nicht glauben.
Aber sie machen ja auch erst um 15°° auf ...


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2014)

@M_C_N ich wär SA oder  SO in ono dabei, je nach dem wo das wetter mitmacht.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (2. Mai 2014)

@Peter, sind morgen mit am Start! Weil das Übliche ist halt so schön vertraut und trotzdem immer anders!  ;-)


----------



## Bambelbi (2. Mai 2014)

Servus,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich morgen früh auch dabei, ist jetzt das STB das Steinbrüchlein Münchner Str. ???
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2014)

Da wo deine videos entstehen  treffpunkt ist der parkplatz.


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> @Peter, sind morgen mit am Start! Weil das Übliche ist halt so schön vertraut und trotzdem immer anders!  ;-)


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

stephan treffpkt, 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/St...m2!3m1!1s0x479f5a109de6af77:0x68dea46736864ff
wir fahren dann aber a stück raus


----------



## julian87 (2. Mai 2014)

@Peter Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

haxn wieder heile


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2014)

Werden auch vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (2. Mai 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> @Peter Ich bin auch dabei.


@Eraserhead-de, @julian87

Fatlurch, der weiße spricht:
User 'Peter' (aus Thüringen) wurde zuletzt 2002 im Forum gesicht'.
Vermutlich höret er Eure Rufe nach dem Steinbrüchlein morgen nicht.
Aber @peter metz dagegen ist ganz erpicht
dort eine Runde zu drehen, wenn das Sonnenlicht anbricht.

Viel Spaß und Gute Nacht!


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

hay lurchi ,hast was gsoffen


----------



## softlurch (2. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay lurchi ,hast was gsoffen


warum auch nicht, bei mir ist immerhin schon samstag


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

na dann prost u gut nacht, werd zeit dasde wieder ham kommst


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Mai 2014)

Bevor ich’s vergess zu schreiben, ich bin morgen natürlich auch dabei – aber das war ja eh klar.


----------



## Bambelbi (2. Mai 2014)

Ist das morgen dann eine Tour sozusagen, wieviel KM ungefähr ???
Halte ich das als noch nicht Konditionsbüffel aus?

Welches Bike, 26" oder 29er ??
Fragen über Fragen 

Danke
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Ist das morgen dann eine Tour sozusagen, wieviel KM ungefähr ???
> Halte ich das als noch nicht Konditionsbüffel aus?
> 
> Welches Bike, 26" oder 29er ??
> ...


26 zöller senn nur 14km des packst scho, ist ähnlich wie vorne, nur die einzelstellen sen aweng weiter entfernt


----------



## Bambelbi (2. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> 26 zöller senn nur 14km des packst scho, ist ähnlich wie vorne, nur die einzelstellen sen aweng weiter entfernt


Ok ich gebe alles...

Treffen am Parkplatz, gleich der erste rechts am Trafohaus?


----------



## S P (2. Mai 2014)

Ja gleich der erste (Schotter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bevor ich’s vergess zu schreiben, ich bin morgen natürlich auch dabei – aber das war ja eh klar.


logisch


----------



## M_C_N (2. Mai 2014)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal für die große Ausfahrt an!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bambelbi (2. Mai 2014)

Hat evtl. jemand Schienbeinschoner in Größe L/XL  abzugeben, einfach mitbringen bitte...
Danke
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2014)

evtl. sieht man sich morgen, je nachdem wie lange ihr noch hinterm Parkplatz rumstolpert


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe schon was mit meinem Bruder und nen Kumpel um 11:30 ausgemacht, aber dann sehen wir uns sicher mal im Wald


----------



## Dorsdn (3. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bambelbi (3. Mai 2014)

war echt ein super Tag mit euch, tolle Truppe, jeder Hilft jedem und alle mir  Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld,
hier ein paar Pics, das Video folgt natürlich!


----------



## Bambelbi (3. Mai 2014)

So hier nun noch das Video, viel Spaß !

Ich bin sowas von Kaputt, für einen der über 20 Jahre keinerlei Sport mehr gemacht hat war das schon heftig muss ich zugeben, ich bleibe dran 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## S P (3. Mai 2014)

Hast dich gut geschlagen. Und mit der Puste - das kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## M_C_N (3. Mai 2014)

War - wenn auch für mich nur kurz - super heute! Schön zu sehen, dass Wolfi nicht der einzige seiner Art ist....sauber Peter!  
Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Mai 2014)

Wolfi war auf alle Fälle der einzige mit oben nur kurz *Kopfschüttel* 
Mir war ohne Buff so kalt am Kopf das ich abgekürzt habe...

5:44 und 6:47 kann ich gerade nicht zuordnen.


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2014)

ja war lustig heut, stephan hast dich super gschlagen fürs erste mal an diesen stelln.
mike, danke, aber wolfi is ein guter lehrer und vorbild


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Mai 2014)

Sau cool das Video  , gute Arbeit Leute, wäre gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?


Der Andi N. fährt in Ono. Ich überleg noch ob ich was mach...


----------



## Milan0 (3. Mai 2014)

Schönes Video 

Haben uns heute ja leider nicht im Wald getroffen. Habe eure Autos aber stehen sehen.

@S P

Bin heute auch mal ins Loch gefahren bei der rechten Abfahrt


----------



## M_C_N (3. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, dass ich ONohe nächstes WE mal einplane und morgen mal fix ne Runde am Buck dreh...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (3. Mai 2014)

Super Video, macht spaß

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2014)

Fix und Sonntag in einem satz? Nenene... Wie siehts mit hüpfen am buck aus?


----------



## M_C_N (3. Mai 2014)

Na ein bisschen hüpfen ist in der fixen Runde natürlich auch drin! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (4. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Hast dich gut geschlagen. Und mit der Puste - das kommt mit der Zeit.




@Bambelbi

Der lügt zwecks der Puste !!! 

Bei mir wird das nie mehr was, also willkommen im Club der pusten losen ;-)



M_C_N schrieb:


> Na ein bisschen hüpfen ist in der fixen Runde natürlich auch drin!




Wann bist dort ?


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Schätze dass ich so gegen halb 12 oben bin! Willst mit? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2014)

@M_C_N wie lang hast denn zeit?


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe so bis 15:00 Uhr Ausgang!


----------



## alex220 (4. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Schätze dass ich so gegen halb 12 oben bin! Willst mit?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dabei!
Oben am Saal?


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Klasse! Eingang TG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2014)

Net lieber am löwensaal? Kann bei mir a paar min später werden, muss noch anhalter einpacken


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Na dann halt Löwensaal! Okay!


----------



## alex220 (4. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Na dann halt Löwensaal! Okay!



Ja weil der TG eh brechend voll sein wird.
War am Donnerstag  dort und selbst da war es schwer oben einen PP zu finden!

Bis dann


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Nachdem es oben nicht mehr geklappt hat....Servus! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (4. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Nachdem es oben nicht mehr geklappt hat....Servus!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



War dennoch geil!
Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Ja war richtig cool heute! Der Train auf der Yo-Lo hatte ordentlich Swag! 
Seid ihr dann nochmal hochgefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2014)

Jugendwort des Jahres 2011 und 2012 in einem Satz


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2014)

Gut erkannt! Nachdem wir auf den von jungendlichen erbauten Trails unterwegs waren, haben wir uns natürlich sofort deren Sprachgebrauch zu Eigen gemacht!


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2014)

War heute dort auch unterwegs, allerdings um 1200 wieder am Saal. Bin schon früher gestartet.
Da ich schon so lange nicht mehr mit Tacho fahre..... wie weit war es wieder vom TG aus auf den Moritzberg und zurück?
Alle Trails, 3er line, Käsekuchenabfahrt, Stromschneise und Co mitgenommen.

@alex220
Zum Thema Reifen. Wenn der Mavic mal gar ist, kann ich dir die Maxxis Minion DHRII empfehlen. Hinten wie vorne. Hinten den Maxxpro und Vorne den 3C MaxxTerra. Auf Asphalt ist der Unterschied zu Xking/MK2 zu spüren. Im Gelände auch und zwar durchweg NUR positiv.
Tubelessmontage ebenfalls super. Hätte da noch einen LRS passend für dein Bike


----------



## microbat (4. Mai 2014)

Dritte berichteten mir,
dass die kleine Holzrampe am Turmberg geplättet darnieder lag.
Die Reste hätten lose auf dem "Weg" gelegen
- ist ja offiziell keiner und die Benutzung ist derzeit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Die Reste hätten jetzt durch offene Nägeln im Holz und einen Pfosten in der Erde
ein hohes Verletzungsrisiko bedeutet und wurden zur Seite geräumt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Mai 2014)

falscher fred


----------



## microbat (4. Mai 2014)

Nein nein - hier bin ich richtig - den ich bin Nürnberger und die Geschichte passt etwas nach Erlangen aber nicht zum Rathsberg oder Truppenübungsplatz... außerdem lesen hier doch eh alle alles was in der "Metropolregion Nürnberg" passiert 

@MTBermLuS 
hab frische Bildle vom Kohlehaufen gmacht und neigstellt


----------



## alex220 (5. Mai 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @alex220
> Zum Thema Reifen. Wenn der Mavic mal gar ist, kann ich dir die Maxxis Minion DHRII empfehlen. Hinten wie vorne. Hinten den Maxxpro und Vorne den 3C MaxxTerra. Auf Asphalt ist der Unterschied zu Xking/MK2 zu spüren. Im Gelände auch und zwar durchweg NUR positiv.
> Tubelessmontage ebenfalls super. Hätte da noch einen LRS passend für dein Bike



Ah gut zu wissen danke für die info!

Hattest Du nicht gesagt das Du den LRS schon verkauft hast ?

Gruß

@M_C_N war geil, auch der Train. Und das springen, da ich eh Nachtschicht habe und am Dienstag nicht mit kann werde ich am frühen nachmittag wieder vor ort sein. Vorrausgesetzt ich finde es wieder ! xD

Rad ist mehr oder weniger wieder gerichtet, komme um eine Kefü nicht rum. Habe schon eine ins auge gefasst und denke schlage bald zu!
Entweder e13 SS oder  e13 LS1
Sehen vernünfig aus und sind genau das was ich brauche wenn ich nicht ewig viel Geld ausgeben will Für ne Typ2 Schaltung und ein Single Narrow Wide Kettenblatt.

......und dann geht's rund xD


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2014)

@alex220 du könntest nachmittags mitfahren, oder? Der chris will weng was starten.


----------



## alex220 (5. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @alex220 du könntest nachmittags mitfahren, oder? Der chris will weng was starten.


Am Dienstag ?
Ja bin ab Mittag wach bzw eben da wo ich sein soll ;-)


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2014)

Evtl dienstag, müss mer halt noch ausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (5. Mai 2014)

Fährt denn dann morgen Abend auch noch jemand? Stelle mal 19 Uhr STB in den Raum...


----------



## alex220 (5. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Fährt denn dann morgen Abend auch noch jemand? Stelle mal 19 Uhr STB in den Raum...



Ich würde sehr gerne, wenn ich wüsste das wir spätestens um halb10 besser viertel nach 9 wieder am Parkplatz sind.

Muss dann gleich auf Nachtschicht x(


----------



## julian87 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich werde ab ca. 15.30 am stb. Rumblödeln.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich bin raus, mal wieder Prüfungen


----------



## microbat (5. Mai 2014)

hoffentlich hat des bald a end


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2014)

Ende Mai - Anfang Juni sind die schriftlichen Prüfungen um!


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2014)

sachmal, für wieviel Studiengänge machst Du denn Prüfungen?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2014)

Nur für den IT Techniker. Ist Schule mit normalen Prüfungen 2 -  3 pro Fach und Halbjahr und dann Abschlussprüfungen...


----------



## derwaaal (6. Mai 2014)

IT, oje. Da sind hier ja ne ganze Menge von dem Haufen - will mich da nicht ausschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2014)

Wer hat sonst soviel Zeit zum Biken?


----------



## derwaaal (6. Mai 2014)

Lehrer 
Oder Beruf Sohn ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Mai 2014)

wie, IT-Techniker, ich dachte bei deiner Signatur immer du wirst Hebamme


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2014)

Auch


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2014)

huh?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2014)

Naja meine bessere Hälfte halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Mai 2014)

Da haste jetzt aber gerade so die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2014)

@M_C_N kannst net eher?


----------



## M_C_N (6. Mai 2014)

Nee wird leider nichts! Ist aber kein Problem...!
Merk dir schon mal O-Nohe fürs WE vor. Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja dieses mal etwas besser....


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2014)

Fährst nun garnet?


----------



## M_C_N (6. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen....entscheide ich dann spontan! Vielleicht dreh ich "irgendwann" ne schnelle Runde am Buck.


----------



## alex220 (6. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Mal schauen....entscheide ich dann spontan! Vielleicht dreh ich "irgendwann" ne schnelle Runde am Buck.



Dreh ne runde für mich mit 
Und zwar dort wo's lustig war ;-)


----------



## alex220 (6. Mai 2014)

Leute ich brauch mal wieder eure Meinungen
Ich bilde mir das ein






Habe das bekommen




Incl. Schimpfe von @rebirth und @M_C_N

Ist es so





Oder so besser 





Danke


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Mai 2014)

Wirklich gut ist diese Kombination hier:













Die Truvativ XO Kettenführung fahre ich am DH-Bike, hält bis jetzt recht gut, die kleineren Einschläge hat sie bis jetzt überlebt, auch wenn die ISCG-Schrauben schon etwas krumm sind.


----------



## alex220 (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo @reo-fahrer schön mal wieder von dir zu "lesen"

Ein narrowwide und typ2 hm
Typ2 ist halt auch doof teuer x(

Ist das auch stolpern und auch mal downhill tauglich?

Gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr die Kombination seit Oktober am Mega, hab bis dato nie die Kette verloren, auch mit Yolo-line und Stadtwald und Fränkische und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würd die X0 verwenden und fertig.


----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen 
@reo-fahrer 
Ist diese Kombination kurbelunabhängig? 

Ich habe eine Raceface, allerdings dreifach Kurbel. Nicht das was wegen dem kettenlauf dann evtl. Passen würde .


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mal laienhaft fragen darf, wieso Schimpfe? Was hat denn nicht gestimmt?

@alex220: Dein Dämpfer ist ja zurück, Glückwunsch!


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

er hats Schaltwerk (evtl. nur die Syntace Halteschraube) abgerissen...


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Alex, die XO Kefü find ich besser als den Bash-Ring.
Zum einen wird die Kette geführt
- denn nur ein Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt ersetzt nicht das komplette SRAM 11fach gedöns
- und Einschläge gehen direkt in die ISCG Aufnahme bzw. werden vom Taco bis zum zerbrechen geschluckt.
Thema 3fach Kurbel und Einfach-Kettenblatt:
die Kettenlinie kann evtl. mit Spacern (Beilagscheiben) optimiert werden,
wobei das in Richtung "Jugend forscht" geht, weil jeder seine Kurbel mit anderer Kraft bearbeitet
und die Kettenblattschrauben und Auflage des Kettenblattes auf dem Kurbelstern "passen" sollten.
Ende des Monats bekomme ich für´s "alte" weiße Rad´l von e*thirteen das 42er Ritzel mit 32er Kettenblatt.
Das Kettenblatt kann zur Montage "gewendet" werden und bringt dann eine 49 oder 50 mm Ketten Linie....
Mal gucken ob das funzt und dann wären alle Kisten Umwerfer befreit


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> er hats Schaltwerk (evtl. nur die Syntace Halteschraube) abgerissen...


ja, gut, das habe ich auch den Bildern entnommen.
Aber das kann doch immer mal passieren, wieso gibt es dann Schimpfe?
Ich dachte, es hätte was mit der Kombi oder Montage net gepasst.


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

eher sagten die beiden "mach das nich" und er hatts doch gemacht...


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2014)

Probier es doch mal mit einer Bionicon c.guide. Die Funktioniert auch mit deiner 3-fach Kiste.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2014)

1x10 braucht halt etwas mehr Strom in den Beinen  32-36 geht um Nürnberg rum noch recht gut, Moritzberg, fränkische etc. wird schon stressig...
Die Lösung mit der XO-Kettenführung funktioniert, einfach das selbe Kettenblatt weiterfahren. Type2 und Narrow-wide funktioniert genauso, Nachteil ist der fehlende Bash/Taco, Vorteil die absolute Geräuschlosigkeit + Gewichtsersparnis + ein bisschen mehr Bodenfreiheit. Und die üblichen Narrow-Wide Kettenblätter sind alle 104 BCD Lochkreis, passen also auf die Standard-Shimano-Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (7. Mai 2014)

Alles lassen wie es ist und ein »gscheits Rad« kaufen – nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Alles lassen wie es ist und ein »gscheits Rad« kaufen – nur so ein Gedanke.


Wieso? Ist doch ein Range! Skandal!!!


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

@alex220 
ne Bionicon c.guide schenke ich dir - wenns des brauchst

32-36: macht mir dicke Knie - mindestens 10 "Körner" unterschied brauchts scho


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2014)

Die c.guide bringt ihm nix. Dafür läuft die kette zu schräg.


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2014)

Wieso zu schräg? Was war denn eigentlich das Problem?


----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

Huhu, gerade erst wach geworden von der Nachtschicht, für schöne discussion habe ich gesorgt! Guuuuuuut !!!! *fg*

@derwaaal , schimpfe war eig. Nur a spässla , inform von *mennnno Alex was musst man auch rumbastln*

Ich träume schon von kefüs und kettenblatt Sachen.

@HTWolfi , wir sprechen uns noch xD 

@S P , danke wieder was neues zum googeln aaahhh xD

Braucht man dann überhaupt noch ein bash bei 32Z?

@topolino und alle habe das gemacht weil ich die Kurbel noch hatte und weil ich sie einfach toll finde und mit der Kombi mit dem kettenblatt einfach toll aussieht.
Halt eben das bike Bischen "personalisieren",das es so ein Akt wird hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.

Habe auch gerade mit Joe Tele, leider kann er mir bei dem kettenblatt und dem Typ zwei schaltwerk keinen so einen "Porno" Preis machen wie bei dem X0 :-(

Aber .....ich kenn mich ja eig. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

@S P  Ja Kette springt oben runter
Und selbst beim schnellen schalten ist die Kette vorne über...
Und von unten hat sie e gewackelt wie a kuhschwanz im groben Gelände 
:-(

Macht es dann eher Sinn ein schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig zu holen ? Oder ist Typ zwei Pflicht?
Oder nur kurzer Käfig und dann Kette kürzen was wir ja machen mussten weil sie kaputt gegangen ist.
Gut das nur die Kette und nicht die Nabe und Speichen hops gegangen sind


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

beides ;-)
Typ 2 ist Pflicht und kurz oder mittel hängt davon ab, ob du irgendwann dein Ritzel Paket 
mit nen 40er oder 42er Ritzel pimpen möchtest (damit es keine dicken Knie gibt).
Beim googeln nach "sram typ 2 schaltwerk" kommt raus, dass das X9 in mittellang ab 70 € 
und das X7 ab 50 € los geht. In gebraucht gibt es scheinbar nix gscheits, die wollen nur 
ihr "altes" Graffel ohne ROLLER BEARING CLUTCH los werden.
Den Bash oder das Taco brauchst du solange wie du dich überall runter und drüber hauen möchtest...
...und bei der X0 Kefü ist doch für alle was dabei Führung + Taco + Ketten-umlenk-spannung.
Letzteres kannste aber wegmachen / abflexen wenn die Federspannung des Schaltwerks ausreicht.


----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

@topolino soll dir liebe Grüße von meinem Mädel ausrichten. 
Sie so, wen. Du das brauchst Schatz musst du das kaufen, einmal richtig kaufen und Ruhe haben.
Wtf????!!! Ich so, geht's dir gut oder, steht für dich auch bald was an??? xD 

Denke dann würde mittlerer Käfig Sinn machen um flexibler zu bleiben 

Und das bash was ich jetzt gerade verbaut habe könnte ich dann dran lassen?

Muss dann die Kassette auch gewechselt werden ? x(


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

- neiiin die Kassette MUSS gar nix gewechselt werden - kannste machen, musste aber nicht  

- den Bash-Ring kannste dran lassen 
ABER 
das Schaltwerk mit erhöhter Federspannung und Rückschlagdämpfung (Fachschinesisch = roller bearing clutch)
kann nicht alles 
das Teil hält die Kette unten rum im Zaum - so das die Kette eben nicht wie eine Peitsche schlägt.
Mit diesem Typ2 Schaltwerk kannste die Bionicon C Guide oder die untere Ketten-umlenkung der X0 Kefü vergessen. Das sind eh die Teile, welche am meisten Geräusch und Ärger machen.

Für oben rum gibt es eine Kettenführung wie die Führung eines Umwerfers (nur in starr eben)
bzw. Kettenblätter mit unterschiedlich dicken Zähnen (Fachschinesisch = narrow wide)
oder für paranoide Menschen wie mich beides...

ALSO zusammenfassend
du möchtest mit nur einen Kettenblatt und deiner bisherigen Kurbel sicher überall fahren ohne gwerch und kummer und ohne Schnappatmung beim bezahlen:
- Typ 2 Schaltwerk in mittel
- narrow wide Kettenblatt mit deinen vorhandenen Bashring

falls dann (durch Verschleis) die Kette von oben kommend vom Kettenblatt auf das Tretlager fällt, dann brauchst du (später) noch eine obere Kettenführung. Das muss aber keine komplette ISCG Kefü sein, sondern da gibt es kleine Teile zum kaufen oder zum selber basteln...

falls dann (durch dicke Knie oder langeweile beim schieben) die Kassette gepimpt werden soll - na dann reden wir weiter....

falls du KEIN narrow wide Kettenblatt verwenden möchtest, dann braucht es gleich eine obere Kefü
UND da würde es Sinn machen zum Bsp. die MRP AMg zu nehmen.... - aber dann reden wir weiter....

Grüße an dein kluges Mädel


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2014)

Oder: ne kettenführung wie ich sie dir empfohlen hab und den rest so lassen...


----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Oder: ne kettenführung wie ich sie dir empfohlen hab und den rest so lassen...



Also du meinst die X0 oder hast du mir am Sonntag noch eine andere empfohlen? 

Ich glaub ich mud ins Bett xD


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2014)

War eine von mrp. Aber is glaub ich baugleich.


----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2014)

die X0 Kefü ist von MRP ;-)


----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

Danke euch allen für euren Tipps
Und Erklärungen

Danke

Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten was ich gemacht habe


----------



## Milan0 (7. Mai 2014)

@alex220
Bremse jetzt eigentlich dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (7. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @alex220
> Bremse jetzt eigentlich dicht?


Kloar
Und entlüftet habe ich sie heute auch


----------



## M_C_N (7. Mai 2014)

Die übliche Frage...fährt morgen jemand? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2014)

Bin raus, hab keine funktionierenden laufräder


----------



## M_C_N (8. Mai 2014)

D.h. also das O-Nohe am WE auch nix wird?


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2014)

Die CB sollte ich morgen wieder haben. Hoff ich..


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Mai 2014)

@alex220
Hätte noch eine X.0 2fach kefü hier. Musst nur ein kleines teil austauschen. War an meinen norco.


Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M_C_N (8. Mai 2014)

Na das klingt doch gut - hast am Samstag Zeit/Lust! Und wenn der @alex220 dann noch ne ordentliche Kefü hat, darf er auch mit!


----------



## suoixon (8. Mai 2014)

Wo?


----------



## alex220 (8. Mai 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @alex220
> Hätte noch eine X.0 2fach kefü hier. Musst nur ein kleines teil austauschen. War an meinen norco.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk



Hat sich was anderes ergeben 
Aber komme dennoch auf dich zurück, schreibe dir eine pn später 

@M_C_N habe Kinder Wochenende dieses Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (8. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die CB sollte ich morgen wieder haben. Hoff ich..


Wie, die CB leben immer noch? Da stimmt was nicht! 
Oder fährst du gar nicht richtig DH


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2014)

Um genau zu sein haben meine reifen schon "standplatte"


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. Mai 2014)

So Leute, da hier ja mittlerweile von jedem Biker ein Video besteht, musste ich bei dieser Entdeckung gezwungenermaßen daran denken und es hier hochladen. :-D Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, oder auch nicht! Bis demnächst mal wieder, Gruß Philipp


----------



## derwaaal (8. Mai 2014)

schön getrialed! 
Aber dafür war der Sattel viel zu weit oben


----------



## julian87 (9. Mai 2014)

ich bin ab 15.45 am Stb. Hoffentlich bleibts halbwegs trocken


----------



## derwaaal (9. Mai 2014)

ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2014)

*MasterP1989   dei video, respekt,schön gfahren*


----------



## julian87 (9. Mai 2014)

Waren beste Bedingungen heute.


----------



## M_C_N (9. Mai 2014)

Na hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt mal so! Ich werde morgen früh mal nach O-Nohe schauen....sonst irgendwer (@rebirth , @flachmaennchen , @MasterP1989)?


----------



## SuShu (9. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde Pegnitztal-Hirschbachtal morgen. Werden ca. 1000 Hm + werden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt mal so! Ich werde morgen früh mal nach O-Nohe schauen....sonst irgendwer (@rebirth , @flachmaennchen , @MasterP1989)?



komme evtl. nachmittags noch, ist aber nicht 100%ig.


----------



## PauseSause (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
alter Sack mit Bierbauch sucht Gleichgesinnte zum Bierbauchstraffen mittels MTB und anschliessender Alpenüberquerung - wohne in FO.
Allein fahren ist nicht so toll - gibts hier ähnlich motivierte?
Gruss aus Forchheim
Uwe


----------



## SuShu (9. Mai 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde Pegnitztal-Hirschbachtal morgen. Werden ca. 1000 Hm + werden.


Startpunkt Hersbruck ca. 10:00 Uhr


----------



## rebirth (9. Mai 2014)

PauseSause schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> alter Sack mit Bierbauch sucht Gleichgesinnte zum Bierbauchstraffen mittels MTB und anschliessender Alpenüberquerung - wohne in FO.
> Allein fahren ist nicht so toll - gibts hier ähnlich motivierte?
> Gruss aus Forchheim
> Uwe



Hi, was fährst du so? Strecke?


----------



## PauseSause (9. Mai 2014)

sowas: https://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=...mages/FA-Rundtouren/West/F-W1-mittel-lang.kmz

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## julian87 (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn alles Planmässig verläuft bin ich wieder gegen 14.00 am Stb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (10. Mai 2014)

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, fahr ich morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal ne Runde am Buck!
@reo-fahrer: Osternohe war heute übrigens top! Nix los und durch den Regen der letzten Tage perfekter Grip!


----------



## Bambelbi (10. Mai 2014)

Julian, Tobi & Ich waren heute ein Sprung im STB, haben uns dort zufällig getroffen.
War ein super Nachmittag !
Video folgt natürlich.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## dertobel (10. Mai 2014)

Ja - hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Bambelbi (10. Mai 2014)

Hier noch das Video !
Viel Spaß
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## julian87 (10. Mai 2014)

Top


----------



## Bambelbi (11. Mai 2014)

Moin,
werde so gegen 15.00 Uhr im STB sein, nichts großes.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2014)

bin auch um ca 1430uhr dort


----------



## Bambelbi (11. Mai 2014)

Servus,
war wieder klasse heute.
Gruß
Stephan
hier vorab ein paar Pics.


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2014)

Bild 3, hoffe das liegt an der Kamera ist nicht wirklich die Gabel 
...wollte auch kommen. Habs nicht geschafft....das war ein Radloses WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bambelbi (11. Mai 2014)

Hi,
solange es nicht Ratlos war


----------



## Bambelbi (11. Mai 2014)

Sooo hier nun das Video von heute Nachmittag.
Viel Spaß !
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## S P (13. Mai 2014)

Mein Specialized Langster New York (RH 56.5) wurde heute von einem Unbekannten aus der Tiefgarage Edeka Center Sulzbacher Straße zwischen 1630 und 1700 entwendet.

Symbol Foto (der Fahrer hat damit nix zu tun) - habe nur gerade kein aktuelles...




Auffällige Teile:
Syntace F119 Vorbau
Focus Carbon Gabel
Isaac Carbon Sattelstütze
White Industries ENO Freiflaufritzel 16T (rattert ziemlich stark)
Halflink Kette
Specialized Roubaix Prototyp Reifen 23/25C
Laufradsatz mit Halo Track Naben (schwarz), vorn radial - hinten dreifach gekreuzt gespeicht.
weißes Lenkerband

Bitte mal die Augen offen halten - danke.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2014)

so ein mist


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2014)

Ach so ein Mist! Ich halte die Augen offen!

Ich war zu der Uhrzeit auch noch in direkter Nähe. Habe aber nichts gesehen


----------



## rehhofer (13. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann - das tut mir echt leid für Dich. Ich werde die Augen offen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (13. Mai 2014)

Wer fährt denn hier das Last Herb im Video?
Danke!


----------



## M_C_N (13. Mai 2014)

> Wer fährt denn hier das Last Herb im Video?


Das wäre dann ich! 
@S P: Sch'#§$


----------



## Pornspirit (13. Mai 2014)

Gehört evtl nicht ganz hier her, aber welche Größe fährst du denn?
@ S P: Natürlich halte ich mit die Augen offen!


----------



## M_C_N (13. Mai 2014)

Größe M bei 1,83m!


----------



## alex220 (13. Mai 2014)

@S P ich hoffe ich erwische ihn zuerst! 
Tut mir leid! :-(


----------



## Pornspirit (13. Mai 2014)

Perfekt! Ich werde dann mal versuchen am Steinbruch zu sein wenn du da bist, damit ich mir das Last mal genauer anschauen kann


----------



## dertobel (13. Mai 2014)

@S P 
so ein Schei§§...
Für die Stadt und zum Einkaufen braucht man echt ne olle Möhre... alles Andere klauen se einem irgendwann, die Spacken


----------



## M_C_N (13. Mai 2014)

Bin am WE sicherlich mal unterwegs...Buck oder STB! Ich geb dir rechtzeitig Bescheid!


----------



## Pornspirit (13. Mai 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Pornspirit (13. Mai 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Mai 2014)

*Bild ist am Handy gespeichert.*





@S P möchtest du den Fahrer noch etwas fragen (können)


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2014)

Ärgerlich.......verstehen werde ich es nie. Vollpfosten..

Hat jemand nen Trick auf Lager, "Wie bekomme ich völlig durchnässte, gefühlt 5kg schwere 5.10 impact in weniger wie 5 Tagen trocken" ?
Mal von Zeitungspapier rein und auf die Heizung stellen abgesehen......welche eigentlich schon aus ist, da Mai. 

Muss mir doch ma noch ein 2tes bis 4tes Paar anschaffen.


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2014)

Reis in den Schuh füllen und dann in die Sonne stellen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2014)

siehste, Reis, genau, das ich da selbst nicht drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Mai 2014)

Reis oder auch Salz in einen Stoffsack packen und reinstecken.

Einfach all die Sachen die Wasser ziehen!!


----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn meine Schlappen nass (und schlammig) wurden fliegen die unbehandelt in die Trommel und werden bei 30° gewaschen und 1000 U/min geschleudert und sind dann fast trocken. Zur kalten Jahreszeit verbringen die Teile noch zwei Tage auf der Heizung und sind trocken. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit reichen zwei Tage im Treppenhaus und sie sind praktisch trocken. "Knochentrocken" müssen die Schuhe ja nicht sein, sie werden eh gleich wieder eingeschmoddert...


----------



## dertobel (14. Mai 2014)

Frisch gewaschen klebt dann die Sohle auch wieder schön am Pedal


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2014)

In den Herd und auf 70Grad mit Umluft stellen. Aber aufpassen, da ist jeder Herd etwas anders. Ich habs schohmal übertrieben (am Anfang beim Austesten) und dann sind sie ein wenig geschmolzen 

G.


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2014)

Dann müffelt die ganze Küche nach Schweißfuß - ihhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

@SP   schreib mir mal bitte. bzw. falls jmd die nummer hat, mir bitte per pn schicken. schnellstmöglich. danke


----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## User85319 (14. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr den Dieb erwischt?


----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

Jo


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## xTr3Me (14. Mai 2014)

Das war dann aber mehr als Glück! Wer hats wie wo gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (14. Mai 2014)

habt ihr den typen wenigstens ordentlich geschwartet?


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2014)

Nananana... wir sind doch alle zivilisiert.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

Muss euch der SP erzählen. Ich darfs aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht erzählen 
Lehrer und so.


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2014)

Aah stand das bike im schulhof?


----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2014)

is ja g**l - dass das Teil wieder da ist - ich dachte mir, wenn überhaupt dann findet sich eventuell so was gelbes....


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Mai 2014)

Oha und wie schnell vor allem. :O

Jetzt mal raus mit der Story


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2014)

Ich sag (aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen ) nur eins: die Welt ist verdammt klein. Mehr gibt es wenn ich die Kiste wieder habe.


----------



## lowfat (14. Mai 2014)

coool!!!!


----------



## alex220 (14. Mai 2014)

Klasse freut mich sehr !


----------



## dertobel (14. Mai 2014)

@S P 
Ich erwarte morgen einen ausführlichen Bericht im Hauptquartier... 

Freut mich, dass Du es bald wieder hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand nen Trick auf Lager, "Wie bekomme ich völlig durchnässte, gefühlt 5kg schwere 5.10 impact in weniger wie 5 Tagen trocken" ?
> ...



Ich habe mir für meine Skischuhe "Therm-ic Hygiene und Trocknung ThermiCare Refresher" (einfach z.B. bei Amazon danach suchen) gekauft. Meine Skischuhe sind immer völlig durchnässt und wurden auf den üblichen beheizten Skischuhständern nie ganz trocken. Der Trockner ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber damit sind sie jetzt innerhalb ca. 3h trocken. 
Ich vermute, dass es auch für die 5.10 ganz gut funktionieren müsste. Evtl. weiß ich es am Wochenende besser  .


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Mai 2014)

Backofen auf  rund 70°
falls möglich auf Umluft stellen
dazu noch nen Kochlöffen in die Tür klemmen damit die Feuchtigkeit raus kann
vorher Sohlen aus den Schuhen nehmen

so macht man es im Urlaub 

Edit:
Jörg hats ja auch schon geschrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2014)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Backofen auf  rund 70°
> falls möglich auf Umluft stellen
> dazu noch nen Kochlöffen in die Tür klemmen damit die Feuchtigkeit raus kann
> vorher Sohlen aus den Schuhen nehmen
> ...


 
Hab auch erst was dazwischengeklenmmt, aber ohne Türschlitzoffnung geht trotzdem schneller....zumindest war das mein Eindruck 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2014)

@S P

sehr geil! Was machst jetzt mit dem anderen?


----------



## S P (15. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S P
> 
> sehr geil! Was machst jetzt mit dem anderen?



Psssst!


----------



## alex220 (15. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Psssst!


Er schickt ihn zu mir xD


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab auch erst was dazwischengeklenmmt, aber ohne Türschlitzoffnung geht trotzdem schneller....zumindest war das mein Eindruck
> 
> G.


oder einfach Seal Skinz Socken kaufen und Schuhe am nächsten Tag einfach wieder feucht anziehen


----------



## S P (15. Mai 2014)

Happy End 
Drei Tatverdächtige gibt es auch.


----------



## gandi85 (15. Mai 2014)

Überragend. Hats jetzt schäden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Mai 2014)

Alles chic soweit. Die Lenkerstopfen fehlen - naja, verschmerzbar


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2014)

Glück gehabt


----------



## alex220 (15. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Alles chic soweit. Die Lenkerstopfen fehlen - naja, verschmerzbar


Ja hab gehört das lenkerstopfen im Moment sehr gefragt sind 

Man muss da höllisch aufpassen xD

Spaß beiseite, bin froh das es so ausgegangen ist. Manche haben nicht das Glück 
Erschreckend wieviel hier geklaut wird :-/


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2014)

In den Jahren 2010 bis 2012 wurden jeweils um die 320.000 Fahrraddiebstähle gemeldet und ca. 10 % aufgeklärt.
Zum Vergleich liegt die Aufklärungsquote bei Kfz. Diebstählen bei über 30 %.
In Deutschland gibt es um die 70 Mio. Fahrräder und (zum Glück) werden 1/3 praktisch nie bewegt.
Demnach stehen rund 47 Mio. irgendwie immer bereit gestohlen zu werden (~ 0,7% werden entwendet)
und somit steht die Chance beklaut zu werden bei 1:147.
Die Chance lässt sich natürlich durch besonders auffällige / beliebte / ungünstige Räder oder Teile erheblich verbessern....


----------



## S P (15. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen 1 1/8'' Ahead Steuersatz übrig? Bevorzugte Lagerung = gedichtetes Edelstahl Schrägkugellager


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Happy End
> Drei Tatverdächtige gibt es auch.


  Allmächd! Hods am End die Bolizei glaud ghabd, walli a Bullenaudo auf dem Bild sech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Mai 2014)

Depp


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Mai 2014)

Kommt zufällig noch jemand nach Osti heute?
Nachdems jetzt doch halbwegs gut ist vom Wetter her fahr ich jetzt mal vorbei.


----------



## julian87 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ab ca. 16.15 am Stb.


----------



## M_C_N (16. Mai 2014)

Fährt am Wochenende jemand? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2014)

Sonntag vielleicht


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Fährt am Wochenende jemand?



Morgen wenns nich schifft nochmal Osti.


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2014)

morgen um 1100uhr wenns wetter passt werd ich mal stb runden fohren


----------



## Höfbert (16. Mai 2014)

Evtl schaff ich das auch...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Höfbert (16. Mai 2014)

Geil, post Nr. 10000!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Höfbert (16. Mai 2014)

Gibts da nen Preis?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (16. Mai 2014)

@peter metz bin wahrscheinlich am start


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2014)

Dito


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2014)

super, also um 1100uhr an der parke


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2014)

Geht familiär nicht :-(

Mobil gefunkt


----------



## Bambelbi (17. Mai 2014)

Muss leider bis 14.00 Uhr arbeiten, gehe evtl. heute ab ca. 18.00 Uhr eine Runde ins STB
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Ich schaffs leider auch nicht! Euch viel Spaß! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Mai 2014)

War zu spät und habe euch gesucht.  Eigentlich war ich an allen üblichen stellen.  Nur ohne Erfolg.  Hätte nen kettennieter gebraucht.  Kettenschloss alleine hilft nicht ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2014)

Wie schauts aus morgen vormittag?


----------



## dertobel (17. Mai 2014)

werde evtl. morgen ab 16:15 etwas am STB spielen... früher schaffe ich es nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei! Wann? 11 Uhr STB?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2014)

Ja 11 ist ok. Habe nachmittags keine Zeit. Komme aber immer noch mitm CC Radl...


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Das ist vollkommen okay!  
Bis Morgen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2014)

"CC" oder boulder Runde?


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Ganz normale Runde mit der ein oder anderen Spieleinlage! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2014)

mal guggn ob ich um 11 scho am Start bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Also wegen mir können wir auch ne Stunde spàter los...!?!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2014)

nein nein - entweder ich bin um 11 dort oder eben nicht - und ich weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe.
Gegen 15 muss ich gebügelt und gestriegelt bei den Eltern antreten und den "MuttiTag" nach sitzen...
...mit anderen Worten: entweder ich komme aus den Federn oder lass das radeln morgen ausfallen.


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2014)

Okay! Dann bleibst bei 11! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2014)

Sieht recht feucht aus. Regnets bei einem von euch schon?


Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M_C_N (18. Mai 2014)

Nürnberg Nord nicht - sieht aber so aus als ob es bald los geht...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2014)

Fahre jetzt los @home....


----------



## alex220 (18. Mai 2014)

So Jungfernfahrt 
Endlich 








Bin gespannt 
Habe z. Zt. Kein Auto und fahre jetzt zum TG

Gruss


----------



## M_C_N (18. Mai 2014)

Und? Jungfernfahrt ohne Abflüge der Kette überstanden? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bambelbi (18. Mai 2014)

Servus,
war heute Nachmittag ne kurze Runde im STB, kurze Trainings Runde eingelegt.
seht selbst:
wenn ich Nerve mit den Videos, einfach sagen....
Gruß
Stephan





Den Finger habe ich mir mit dem eigenen Knieschoner aufgeschlitzt ...


----------



## 0815p (18. Mai 2014)

langfinger handschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (18. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Und? Jungfernfahrt ohne Abflüge der Kette überstanden?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Einfach geil
Nix hat geschlagen oder ist runter gesprungen 
Einfach super !!


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2014)

… war heute nach über 2 Monaten Abstinenz auch mal wieder im STB - die schmalen Räder ausprobieren 


… hach, hab ich das vermisst


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen, ich melde mich für morgen um 19 Uhr am STB zum Dienst. Falls noch nichts zusammen geht, eröffne ich hiermit die Gelegenheit!


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2014)

19 Uhr bin ich dabei.

@softlurch

Wann sieht man dich mal wieder beim Biken?


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 19 Uhr bin ich dabei.
> 
> @softlurch
> 
> Wann sieht man dich mal wieder beim Biken?


Siehst doch oben


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2014)

In live


----------



## alex220 (19. Mai 2014)

Bin morgen Nachmittag in Fischbach mein "neues" Auto anmelden (hab Termin)
Wenn es nicht zu knapp wird bin ich morgen abend am stb dabei !!


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2014)

Ab 18 Uhr PP STB Technik


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen, sollte ich aber schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (19. Mai 2014)

Na dann melde ich mich doch auch mal zur Rundfahrt ab 19 Uhr an!


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Ab 18 Uhr PP STB Technik


ist heute gemeint?! Dann schaue ich auch vorbei, einiges nachzuholen ...


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2014)

Ja - hatte ich vor. Fährst mit raus? Oder kommst du n*a*ch?


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2014)

Ich komm nach. Fahre mit dem Rad raus.


----------



## softlurch (19. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, sollte ich aber schaffen


Schick dich, wenn du den FääätLurch live sehen willst


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2014)

Achso heute. Dachte morgen vor der Rundfahrt... 

Heute schaffe ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Mai 2014)

Kann heute Abend leider nicht mit fahren. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## M_C_N (20. Mai 2014)

Wie schauts beim Rest aus? Fährt dann doch noch jemand?


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wird es vermutlich TG. Abfahrt 17:30 ab Strese


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Mai 2014)

Treibe mich heute auch zwischen Brunn un tg rum. Liegt quasi auf dem Heimweg.  Weiss allerdings nicht genau wann ich hier wegkomme.


----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2014)

Hardtail liegt im Kofferraum 
und irgendwann zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 
"löse" ich mich von der Arbeit und gehe radeln.
Das kann am TG oder STB oder * sein...


----------



## M_C_N (20. Mai 2014)

Na dann 19 Uhr TG?!


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Mai 2014)

ja Leute was ist denn hier für ein Wirrwarr?? Fährt jeder alleine?

"Bei mir wird es wohl dann 18:27:50 , entweder TG oder Stb, wer mitfahren will hat ne 50 % Chance!"


----------



## M_C_N (20. Mai 2014)

Ziel ist es weiterhin gemeinsam irgendwo zu fahren...mein Vorschlag 19 Uhr TG! Sollte STB gewünscht sein, ist mir das auch Recht!


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Na dann 19 Uhr TG?!




Ja bitte, 19 Uhr TG, soll mir recht sein!


----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2014)

ja dann 19:00 Uhr TG :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (20. Mai 2014)

Bin am Löwensaal...


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Mai 2014)

schon heute oder?!


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Mai 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Bin am Löwensaal...



kommen hoch


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2014)

Ohne mich klappt halt nix...


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2014)

Wo bist du denn überhaupt?

Dich sieht man ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich drehe heute am Stb um 18 Uhr eine "zügige" Runde. Also falls sich jemand dranhängen möchte...nur zu!


----------



## Gohannes (21. Mai 2014)

Servus miteinander...
wohn seit kurzem auch in Nürnberg (St. Peter) und möcht mich gern mal bei euch anschließen... morgen hätt ich so ab 15 uhr zeit. ach ja was heist eig STB bzw. wo ist das?

gruß Johannes


----------



## bh46 (21. Mai 2014)

Jemand heute ab 18:00 Uhr im Tiergarten unterwegs ?


----------



## Gohannes (22. Mai 2014)

Bin jetzt auf den Weg zum Tiergarten. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand da ich mich noch nicht so auskenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, wollte so gegen 18.00 oder 18.15 am Löwensaal sein.


----------



## rehhofer (22. Mai 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, wollte so gegen 18.00 oder 18.15 am Löwensaal sein.


Was ist der Zweck des Ausflugs? Strecke, Hüpfen oder Fahrtechnik mit Schlüsselstellen?


----------



## microbat (22. Mai 2014)

meistens alles - oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das Mega dabei, sprich bisschen Strecke und bisschen Hüpfen und eher wenig stolpern


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2014)

STB oberer Spielplatz am Parkplatz mit den Totenköpfen am Baum - hat jemand sein Röhrchen Allium Cepa D12 verlohren. Teil liegt auf den Baumstumpf mit Sandsteinen oben auf.


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Mai 2014)

Das musste ich erst mal googeln......fährt heut wer? 

Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2014)

bin aufn weg nach osti.


----------



## OJMad (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Einem Kumpel wurde vorgestern am Cinecitta ein Ghost HTX Lector 5800 gestohlen





Rahmengröße 48
Originalausstattung mit weißen Pedalen.
Farbe: Schwarz - Weiß
Rahmennummer: WCR02116G

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet.

Danke

J.O.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2014)

Wolfi deine Säge wird im STB gebraucht


----------



## microbat (24. Mai 2014)

@MTBermLuS
Googeln musste ich auch erst und bin froh, dass ich nur selten arnica c30 brauche, wenn´s mich mal wieder geerdet hat...

@Milan0
@HTWolfi
mindestens zwei würden stören


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Mai 2014)

In meinen Augen hilft da der Glaube mehr wie kleine Kügelchen. ;-)
Aber gehöre auch zu den Ungläubigen

Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2014)

Ja 2 liegen schon verdammt blöd. Aber hatte heute früh keine Säge dabei ...


----------



## microbat (24. Mai 2014)

Da denke ich genau so - ABER:

beim Skifahren hat es mich mal so richtig zerlegt, vorallem auf´m Kopf und nur weil mein Arm zwischen Eisplatte und Schädel lag, hatte ich keinen Sprung in der Schüssel.
Sodann fragte ich mich, "wer bin ich und wenn ja wieviele" und hatte keine Ahnung wo ich war.
Mit anderen Worten, heftige Gehirnerschütterung mit Gedächtnisverlust und Orientierungslosigkeit.
Meine Frau stopfte mir im 30 Minuten Takt arnica rein und bis ich mich von der Piste in die Ambulanz geschafft und die üblichen checks durch hatte, konnte ich zumindest wieder sagen wer ich bin / herkomme / hin möchte / was passiert ist.
Da waren noch zwei andere Bruchpiloten mit dem gleichen Problem und als ich ging erzählten die dem Doc immer noch was vom Déjà-vu.
Am nächsten Tag ging ich wandern und einen Tag später holte ich mir bessere Bretter und lies es wieder richtig "laufen" 

Mittlerweile habe ich so ein Röhrchen beim biken "immer" bei mir.
Bei offenen Wunden und Brüchen hilft das Zeug natürlich nicht,
aber Prellungen und Zerrungen schmerzen kaum und Schwellungen werden nicht so dick.
Die sofortigen Unfallfolgen werden gedämpft und man ist wieder schneller beschwerdefrei.
Für homöopathische Mittel ist nicht jeder empfänglich und sie müssen bei einen Trauma umgehend und korrekt genommen werden.
Stunden später, zuhause wenn dann z. Bsp. das Knie dick wie eine Melone ist,
sollte man besser zu Traumeel / Compagel (ist allerdings für Pferde ;-) und ibuprofen greifen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2014)

Alle in osti? Fährt heut noch wer? Keine grosse Lust heute auf viel km. Später stbr?


Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex220 (25. Mai 2014)

Werde heute mit meinem Mädel am stb sein 
Evtl zwischen. Weisen Haus und Spielplatz usw 
Denke so gegn 4
Muss die Kinder zuerst zur ihrer Mama bringen


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2014)

Weisenhaus? Soll ich die kefu mitbringen? Auch wenn mir 1600 schon etwas spart ist


Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Mini Biergarten am alten Kanal 

Ne 
Machen wir andern mal mit der kefü
Weil wie gesagt bin mit Mädel unterwegs 
Darum kann ich nix ausmachen wo ich wann sein werde xD

Lotto spielen bringt mehr erfolg
Hiui


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wolfi deine Säge wird im STB gebraucht


Erledigt! Am Freitag kein geeignetes Werkzeug dabei gehabt.

Und Auslauf an der Abfahrt optimiert …


----------



## Bambelbi (25. Mai 2014)

War heute Vormittag kurz mal am Tiergarten,,,




Gruß
Stephan


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Erledigt! Am Freitag kein geeignetes Werkzeug dabei gehabt.
> 
> Und Auslauf an der Abfahrt optimiert …
> 
> ...


ah wolfi, zum drüberfohren, aber ned wieder üben solang ich ned dabin


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2014)

@HTWolfi


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2014)

...darf man da Karnickelstalldrahtgeflecht drumwickeln


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ...darf man da Karnickelstalldrahtgeflecht drumwickeln


Als ich gestern drüber gerollt bin, hatte es super Grip. Wenn’s nass ist und/oder der Baumstamm öfters befahren wird, könnte es anders aussehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

@flachmaennchen hast schon die GoPro Videos von gestern fertig?


----------



## stroker (26. Mai 2014)

Arrrgg - hübscher Baum! Is der dahinter in RadstandAbstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

Radstand-Abstand oder Krücken-Länge?


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen hast schon die GoPro Videos von gestern fertig?



Es geht dir sicher um das eine Entscheidende, oder? 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dumoifwgo72rknp/crash.mov

*EDIT* Ich seh grad, der WebPlayer Rotz scheint sich immer kurz vorm Ende aufzuhängen, als wenn er weiß was gleich kommt. File runterladen und anschauen geht aber bis zum Ende.


Gibts die Fotos schon irgendwo?


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

ne, Fotos gibts noch keine.


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2014)

Hab mir das nochmal angeschaut, wenn man nich zieht sollte man das auch irgendwie abrollen können, die Frage ist nur, ob das dann bei entsprechendem Tempo immer noch gut funktioniert.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

Danke an Anna für die Fotos von @flachmaennchen


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

Der SAG auf Bild #1 passt. 
Hat es denn auch wenigstens ordentlich weh getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2014)

Sieht man ja auf dem Video weiter oben. Mitm Kopf voll den Felsen getroffen, brummt noch minimal.

Super Fotos auf jeden Fall


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

Der Fels kommt auf dem Video gar nicht so hoch rüber. Der Rest vom Körper ist heile?


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2014)

Schulter bissl geprellt und Arm hat ne kleine nässende Wunde davongetragen.

Wird schon wieder.

Der Absprung an der Stelle hat so ne kleine zusätzliche Kante drin, die das Hinterrad nochmal richtig schön gepoppt hat. Die zwei, die nach mir noch kamen und auch da drüber sind hats auch fast gewürfelt. Fiese Ecke. :/


----------



## Bambelbi (26. Mai 2014)

sieht echt böse aus....


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

Das erklärt auch die Foto-Geier am Streckenrand.


----------



## microbat (26. Mai 2014)

Wo isn dees ?


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

G̟̱̏́̓ͦͥ̇ḙ̺̫̯̘̠̖ͣ͛̂ͫi̍ͩ̂̉͂͐ss̺̖͇̘͛k͗̒̾ͭ̔o̧͎p̺̦̘̭̻͚̹f̧̼͂͒͋̑̃ͣͮ


----------



## SeppmitS (26. Mai 2014)

...ich nehmen an mit STB ist das Waldgebiet gemeint welches in Verlängerung der Kornburger Str. zu erreichen ist ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch die Foto-Geier am Streckenrand.



naja, Alex und ich standen ja da rum, weil er die innere Linie über den Stein unbedingt mal springen wollte. Und Anna kann aktuell net radfahren und war den ganzen Tag mit Foto auf den Strecken unterwegs. Per meinte dann irgendwann später noch, das er da auch nur "irgendwie" drüber zieht, wirklich toll zu springen ist das nicht.


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

Meinte ja auch net euch.( @reo-fahrer habe ich schon an der Haltung erkannt (Körperspannng!). ), sondern die in schwarz getauchte Person weiter unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie drüber muss ichs das nächste Mal dann auch mal testen, müsste sich wie gesagt auch fahren lassen das Ding. Aber ob man damit dann flüssiger durchkommt als die nächstäußere Linie - und bei der liegt in der Landung wieder so ein blöder Brocken wo man automatisch immer drauf zufährt bzw. fliegt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Meinte ja auch net euch.( @reo-fahrer habe ich schon an der Haltung erkannt (Körperspannng!). ), sondern die in schwarz getauchte Person weiter unten.



stehen sie bequem   und von der Person weiter unten stammen die Fotos.


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> File runterladen und *anschauen* geht aber bis zum Ende.



Bei mir nicht. Bringt mit "jedem" Player nen Fehler. Seltsam...

@SeppmitS joa


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2014)

“Ziel speichern“ geht nicht. Da musst du schon dem Link folgen und rechts oben auf “Download“ klicken.


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2014)

hab ich.. ich kann die datei nicht anschauen. Selbst mit QT verweigerts.. strange

*EDIT* der erste DL war wohl Kaputt. Beim Zweiten lüppt das Video. 

@Flachi netter abflug, hätt von mir sein können ^^


----------



## julian87 (30. Mai 2014)

Bin ab ca. 15.00 am Stb.


----------



## microbat (30. Mai 2014)

ohne Worte:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/evoc-fail-of-the-month-may-2014.html


----------



## Mittelfranke (30. Mai 2014)

Holy Fucking Moly!!
das wünscht man echt keinem...


----------



## alex220 (31. Mai 2014)

@topolino ned sowas posten will doch nach ono später xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2014)

Eben deswegen ;-)
Damit ihr gsund wieder kommt.


----------



## alex220 (31. Mai 2014)

Das is liab ;-)

@M_C_N morgen ono ab Mittag! Rest der Bande is a dabei ;-)


----------



## M_C_N (31. Mai 2014)

Bin leider wieder on Tour und nicht annähernd in der Nähe von O-Nohe! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dertobel (31. Mai 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Jetzt hab ich es nun auch geschafft meinen Freilauf zu schrotten . Glücklicherweise war ich schon auf dem Rückweg .


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Mai 2014)

Hat wer was vom Erdbeben mitbekommen?


----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2014)

Nö - war paddeln auf der Wiesent und auf'm Wasser merkt man so ein Minibeben nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyrus174 (1. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
Welche Ecken in und um nürnberg muss man mit dem mtb gesehen haben? Soll gemütlich mit'm hardtail gehen sind über Pfingsten in nemberch

Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juni 2014)

Cyrus174 schrieb:


> Soll gemütlich mit'm hardtail gehen
> Grüße



Wiesengrund? *scnr*


----------



## Cyrus174 (1. Juni 2014)

Darf gern traillastig sein und kein Wald und Wiesengeradel


----------



## julian87 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ab ca. 16.00 am Stb.


----------



## M_C_N (3. Juni 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juni 2014)

Habe heute letzte Prüfung geschrieben. Bin nicht mehr fahrtüchtig


----------



## rebirth (3. Juni 2014)

@M_C_N was machstn am we?


----------



## M_C_N (3. Juni 2014)

Weiß noch nicht! Samstag O-Nohe wäre cool....?!?!


----------



## derwaaal (3. Juni 2014)

julian87 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab ca. 16.00 am Stb.


Wie war's?
Biste noch vor dem Regen heimgekommen?


----------



## rebirth (3. Juni 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht! Samstag O-Nohe wäre cool....?!?!



Denk eher freitag is ono angesagt. Ich informier mich mal wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LesPaul (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin in etwa 30 min am Parkplatz STB für ne kurze runde.


----------



## rebirth (3. Juni 2014)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Ich bin in etwa 30 min am Parkplatz STB für ne kurze runde.



Hey, wieder alles roger?    geht ono schon?


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Juni 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht! Samstag O-Nohe wäre cool....?!?!



Check.


Wahrscheinlich... von der Schulter her sollte es wieder gehen, zeitlich muss ichs nur unterbringen.
Freitag fällt bei mir wegen Arbeit leider aus. Einer muss Spätschicht machen wenn die anderen alle auf Rock im Park rennen


----------



## LesPaul (3. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hey, wieder alles roger?    geht ono schon?



Nee, noch nicht so richtig. Aber ein bisschen rumrollen geht schon. O'nohe muss noch warten...


----------



## rebirth (3. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenigstens auf dem weg der besserung


----------



## microbat (3. Juni 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe heute letzte Prüfung geschrieben. Bin nicht mehr fahrtüchtig


 skol 


@ REST
die Mückensaison am STB hat begonnen 


@ onohe chaos crew
ohne Worte... & Gute Besserung


----------



## M_C_N (4. Juni 2014)

@Milan0: Sauber! 

Also am Buck war es gestern noch Mückenfrei - trotz der ein oder anderen "Matschpfütze"! 

@rebirth : Spitze, dann halten wir mal Samstag fest!


----------



## rebirth (4. Juni 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> @rebirth : Spitze, dann halten wir mal Samstag fest!


Hä?  Samstag is vllt. eher GK, kommt aber drauf an ob ich nen mitfahrer finde, allein is mir das zu teuer.


----------



## softlurch (4. Juni 2014)

Immer praktisch, wenn der SP in der Nähe ist - da gibt's Bilder 

Leave the "4 coast trail" away ...





Aber ansonsten war's schee 













... anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2014)

Sauber!


----------



## dertobel (5. Juni 2014)

@softlurch; @S P:
fett!


----------



## M_C_N (5. Juni 2014)

> Hä?  Samstag is vllt. eher GK, kommt aber drauf an ob ich nen mitfahrer finde, allein is mir das zu teuer.


 
Selber Hä!  GK hätte ich auch Bock, das wird mir aber am Samstag zu stressig. O-Nohe willste nicht am Samstag?


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juni 2014)

Hinterradnabe die Dritte. @Milan0 damit dürfte es jetzt immer noch 5:3 für dich stehen. 
Dafür hab ich ein vernünftiges Ersatzrad zur Hand bzw. jetzt verbaut. 





Hab jetzt mal ein Paar günstige Lager in der Bucht bestellt. Auch eines der Hauptlager fühlt sich an wie eine Kaffeemühle.


----------



## rebirth (5. Juni 2014)

@HTWolfi falls du das lagerwerkzeug brauchst, ich habs mir gekauft weil ich keine 100%ig passende nuss gefunden hab..


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juni 2014)

Was macht ihr denn alle mit den Naben? :O
Ich fahr schon immer nur das billigste Billiggraffl und hab noch nie so arge Probleme gehabt wie ihr zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (5. Juni 2014)

Habe meinen Freilauf letzten Samstag auch kleingeschreddert... aber der LRS hat ja mal dem softlurch gehört .


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi falls du das lagerwerkzeug brauchst, ich habs mir gekauft weil ich keine 100%ig passende nuss gefunden hab..


 Sehr gut zu wissen und danke fürs Angebot. Falls ich nicht klarkomme, dann geb ich Bescheid.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (5. Juni 2014)

Da scheint ja ein Virus bei den Freiläufen umzugehen, meiner hat letzte Woche am Gardasee auch schlapp gemacht; ab jetzt heißt es deshalb: steel is real!


----------



## Eraserhead-de (5. Juni 2014)

allerdings mit 78gramm Mehrgewicht!


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2014)

Wie ist das jetzt morgen mit Osti? Steven? Mitgahrer gefunden oder bleibst doch lieber hier in Osti? Ich brauch noch jemanden, der mich morgen ein bisschen bremst.


----------



## M_C_N (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich hätte Bock und einbremsen kann ich dich auch!  Wann willstn los?


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juni 2014)

So eher vormittag Halbtagesgschichte. Also gaaaanz grob angepeilt ab 1000 da sein.


----------



## M_C_N (7. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut! Bis dann...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juni 2014)

Komm minimal später. Fahr schon, wir finden uns dann.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2014)

Jemand kurzfristig Bock auf ne Runde STB? Bin gegen 12 am Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. Juni 2014)

Nachtrag vom Lago...

Abendstimmung in Riva del Garda




Meinereiner




soft(fat!)[email protected]


----------



## Bambelbi (8. Juni 2014)

Hammer Bilder,
macht doch bitte mal ein schönes Video...

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bert83 (9. Juni 2014)

Die Bilder sind spitze, vor allem die Straße bei Nacht! Wahnsinns Atmosphäre 

Würde sich denn mal einer von euch aus dem Nürnberger Raum einem relativen Amateur wie mir annehmen und mich in den Bikepark Osternohe begleiten? Ausrüstung habe ich schon einiges, aber alleine "trau" ich mich nicht so, in Begleitung eines netten Bikes wäre die Motivation sicher größer


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2014)

Jo klar


----------



## Bert83 (9. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jo klar



Als Lehrer hab ich die nächsten beiden Wochen Ferien, bin zeitlich (bis auf einzelne WM-Spiele) relativ ungebunden und würde mich dann einfach euch/eurer Gruppe anschließen. Sagt mir doch einfach Bescheid, würde mich echt freuen


----------



## Bambelbi (9. Juni 2014)

Servus,
Julian und Ich waren kurz im STB

bei 36 grad der hammer.Ste




Gruß


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2014)

Bert83 schrieb:


> Als Lehrer hab ich die nächsten beiden Wochen Ferien, bin zeitlich (bis auf einzelne WM-Spiele) relativ ungebunden und würde mich dann einfach euch/eurer Gruppe anschließen. Sagt mir doch einfach Bescheid, würde mich echt freuen



Hi, ich denk Freitag oder Sonntag geht wieder was. Ich sag dir dann nochmal bescheid.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder,
> macht doch bitte mal ein schönes Video...
> 
> Gruß
> Stephan



Fotos kann man gezielt machen - Videos verraten meist zu viel....


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, ich denk Freitag oder Sonntag geht wieder was. Ich sag dir dann nochmal bescheid.


Samstag nicht? Zu viel los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sa fahren wollen 
Gerne mal wieder mit mehreren


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2014)

Auch so mit "bergauf"? Oder wieder nur runter bollern?


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, ich denk Freitag oder Sonntag geht wieder was. Ich sag dir dann nochmal bescheid.



Ich wär morgen da.



derwaaal schrieb:


> Samstag nicht? Zu viel los?



Die letzten Wochen wars durchgehend leer, egal welcher Tag


----------



## M_C_N (12. Juni 2014)

> Auch so mit "bergauf"? Oder wieder nur runter bollern?


Also auf ne Tour mit bergauf und bergab hätte ich schon auch mal wieder Lust!


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juni 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ich würde sa fahren wollen
> Gerne mal wieder mit mehreren


Hi Alex,
ich meinte Ono, Du auch?


----------



## MasterP1989 (12. Juni 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Also auf ne Tour mit bergauf und bergab hätte ich schon auch mal wieder Lust!


Ich auch, könnte morgen oder nächste Woche Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2014)

sagt einfach wann und wo...


----------



## alex220 (13. Juni 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> ich meinte Ono, Du auch?



Ja auch, das natürlich gut, aber wie gesagt geht nur Samstag oder Sonntag.
Ware aber auch nicht abgeneigt wenn es bergauf und bergab gehen würde! 
Ich mache zu wenig im Moment ;-)



MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ich auch, könnte morgen oder nächste Woche Dienstag?



Du lebst no? ;-)


----------



## M_C_N (13. Juni 2014)

Morgen 10 Uhr Buck und am Dienstag 19 Uhr Standardprogramm am STB?!


----------



## MasterP1989 (13. Juni 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Morgen 10 Uhr Buck und am Dienstag 19 Uhr Standardprogramm am STB?!


Melde mich zum Dienst, am Dienstag. 

@alex220: Na sicher, habe nur am Wochenende nie Zeit aber wenn etwas unter der Woche geht bin ich dabei!


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ja auch, das natürlich gut, aber wie gesagt geht nur Samstag oder Sonntag.
> Ware aber auch nicht abgeneigt wenn es bergauf und bergab gehen würde!
> Ich mache zu wenig im Moment ;-)



Ich würde Samstag nach Ono gehen, Tour ist mir zu viel, weil ich am Sonntag schon ne größere Tour mache.


----------



## julian87 (13. Juni 2014)

Morgen am buck wäre ich dabei.


----------



## dertobel (13. Juni 2014)

Check! Morgen 10:00 Buck, wenn nix dazwischen kommt...
Treffpunkt? Haupteingang TG?


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2014)

Einmal wenn ich nach Ono will, will kein anderer! 
Was wollt ihr denn am Buck fahren? Ausladende Tour, oder eher spielen und springen ohne viel km?


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> sagt einfach wann und wo...



...und ich komme nicht 
10:00 bedeutet  ~5 h Schlaf und das wäre mir zu wenig 

Bis Dienstag...


----------



## M_C_N (13. Juni 2014)

10:00 Uhr Haupteingang TG! Tour mit gelegentlichen Sprungeinlagen ohne allzu viel km! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schöne Tour!
2 Baustellen zugemacht, dafür am Schluss wieder einige neue eröffnet!


----------



## Bambelbi (14. Juni 2014)

Servus,
war die übliche Trainingseinheit am STB fahren  das einzige was anders war, war das BIKE 






Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Juni 2014)

Bambelbi schrieb:


> Servus,
> war die übliche Trainingseinheit am STB fahren  das einzige was anders war, war das BIKE
> 
> 
> ...



Macht das überhaupt Spaß wenn man immer die Kamera vorher platzieren muss?
Kenne dich noch garnicht, fährst du auch Touren ohne Cam?  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Wald


----------



## Bambelbi (14. Juni 2014)

Servus Master,
das stellen der Cam ist bei solchen Trials kein Aufwand, das Video und deren Bearbeitung ist halt auch ein Hobby von mir 

Auf einer Tour filme ich halt dann nur die Trial Passagen, aber Tour fahre ich selten, da mache ich immer schlapp, muss die Kondition mal wieder auffrischen 

man sieht sich bestimmt, und wenn es beim stellen der Cam ist 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## dertobel (15. Juni 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour!
> 2 Baustellen zugemacht, dafür am Schluss wieder einige neue eröffnet!


Ja - hat Spaß gemacht. 
Und dafür, dass es zunächst hieß "nicht allzuviel km", war es doch ganz ordentlich .


----------



## Bambelbi (15. Juni 2014)

Julian mal mit Hardtail,,,,war wieder sehr schön heute...


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2014)

schicke Bux


----------



## dertobel (15. Juni 2014)

@julian87:
das Hardtail ist wohl das Objekt der Begierde ?
Schönes Rad!


----------



## julian87 (16. Juni 2014)

Jep, genau das is es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (16. Juni 2014)

Werde so gegen 13.30 mal am stb aufschlagen 
Bisi üben am Spielplatz


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2014)

und? wie war's? ois heil?


----------



## alex220 (16. Juni 2014)

Ja paar Hausaufgaben abgeschlossen!
Alles heil.


----------



## alex220 (16. Juni 2014)

Was geht am Donnerstag Jungs und Mädels? 

Wieder so ne Tour wie am Samstag am Buck?

@rebirth @S P @HTWolfi @M_C_N @MasterP1989 @topolino @dertobel usw


----------



## dertobel (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Bereitschaft - wird nix die Woche... hatte ich ja total verdrängt


----------



## M_C_N (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn mein Rad bis dahin wieder fahrtüchtig ist bin ich dabei! Dienstag fällt für mich leider aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ja paar Hausaufgaben abgeschlossen!
> Alles heil.


Handgelenk auch wieder heile? 


alex220 schrieb:


> Was geht am Donnerstag Jungs und Mädels?
> 
> Wieder so ne Tour wie am Samstag am Buck?
> 
> @rebirth @S P @HTWolfi @M_C_N @MasterP1989 @topolino @dertobel usw


Da Du mich net aufgezählt hast, fahr ich auch net mit! Ätsch!


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2014)

Evtl ne tour oder so.


----------



## alex220 (16. Juni 2014)

Ey @M_C_N is nur ne Speiche 
;-)

Klingt gut @rebirth

Bewusst ausgelassen @derwaal weil ich wusste das du ned da bist xD


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2014)

Ja genau!
Und so einer nennt sich Markenkollege ...


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Tour nicht über den ganzen Tag ausartet bin ich dabei 

Heute Abend STB um 19 Uhr definitiv!


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. Juni 2014)

Das war gestern wohl doch nichts^^ . Werde heute um zum STB radeln, Start um 17 Uhr an der Meistersingerhalle, ne schnelle Runde von ca 2 Stunden. Falls jemand Zeit und die Kondition hat, kann er sich gerne dran hängen


----------



## alex220 (18. Juni 2014)

Morgen nun jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

_Sorry bin "out of order"_


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Juni 2014)

Du oder dein Rad? Bei mir hat sich die ctd kartusche verabschiedet. .....fox
Pike ist unterwegs


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2014)

"Achtung Steilstufe", oder was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

Ich 
Drop + Licht / Schatten + verbremsen + zu langsam = krach bumm bäng + aua + Kopf / HWS weh 
...aber mehr schreib ich hier nicht, sonst machen "die da" noch ´nen Geländer hin.
...das Range hat nix.


----------



## M_C_N (18. Juni 2014)

Sofern ich mein Geschoss bis heute Abend wieder fahrtüchtig bekomme, bin ich dabei! 
@topo: Gute Besserung! Ich sags ja immer wieder....diese rumspringerei tut nicht gut!


----------



## alex220 (18. Juni 2014)

@topolino gute Besserung 
Hoffe wird bald wieder 

Wer wäre den morgen alles dabei?


----------



## M_C_N (18. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig einen x9 Shifter rechts (2x10) ungenutzt daheim rumliegen?


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für die "Besserung".
Dank Helm / Brille / Arnica / gestählten Körper (_hüstel_) / Schutzengel gab es "nur" ´ne dicke Nase / Brummschädel (geschütteltes Eiweiß) / heftige Verspannung im Nacken... der Arzt in der Notaufnahme und später der Knochendoktor meinten ich hätte eine schöne Wirbelsäule ohne Macken. Unterm Strich muss ich nur den Helm ersetzen, meine Fahrweise überdenken und brauch wieder ein Jahr und ungezählte Anläufe auf das ich mich dort (oder so was) evtl. wieder runter traue. In nächster Zeit werd´ ich nix fahren was höher als 27,5" ist - so zumindest der Plan.

@M_C_N
leider hab ich nur X0 2x9 und links für 10fach rumliegen


----------



## M_C_N (18. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich ja richtig übel an...! Wie lange musst/willst du jetzt pausieren?


----------



## alex220 (18. Juni 2014)

@topolino das Norco verleitet aber auch ;-) oder ?

Darf ich fragen wo es passiert ist? Kenn ich die Stelle?


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2014)

na bestimmt an seinem lieblingsstein.


----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> na bestimmt an seinem lieblingsstein.




M_C_N / alex220 / rebirth
viel Spaß beim lesen: Bruchpilot - das Buch zum Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> @topolino das Norco verleitet aber auch ;-) oder ?



Ja und wie und ist auch noch so schnell


----------



## LesPaul (21. Juni 2014)

Fährt heute - oder morgen - jemand?


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juni 2014)

Ja. Am Geisskopf.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2014)

Dp aber egal. Ist wer die Woche zufällig am geisskopf?

Gesendet von meinem A700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2014)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ja. Am Geisskopf.


was, bzw. mit was fährst du dort?


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Juni 2014)

Ich war Do. und Sa. da... nächstes Mal wird wohl in 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> was, bzw. mit was fährst du dort?


wenn du es genau wissen willst...
heute ne Tour incl. etwas  flow country zum Abschluss. die Woche dann noch ne Mischung aus touren und bikepark. spicak steht auch auf der Liste. hab da noch ne Liftkarte die ich abgeben müsste. mal sehen ob ich auch Lust habe da noch hinzufahren. ich denke dort dürfte es sich besser fahren lassen mit meinem 29" bmc trailfox (womit deine zweite Frage auch beantwortet wäre  ) als am geisskopf auf der freeride. mach mir da etwas Sorgen um die 450g felgen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2014)

wenn ich Durchschläge hatte, dann immer in Spicak, weniger am Geisskopf


----------



## tiao (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo... Kennt sich von euch einer mit der Formula RX Bremse aus? Meine leckt seit gestern am Bremshebel. Irgendwie kommt an dem Bolzen Öl raus. Kann man die irgendwie reparieren? Und könnte mir da jemand Tipps geben? Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2014)

HI, also mal gründsätzlich würd ich mal sagen: Es ist immer eher schlecht wenn an ner Bremse die mit DOT befüllt ist ÖL austritt.. 
Ich würd neue dichtungen bestellen und dann mal Zerlegen das teil. Kosten warscheinlich nur ein Paar euro.


----------



## IRONMANq (23. Juni 2014)

tiao schrieb:


> Hallo... Kennt sich von euch einer mit der Formula RX Bremse aus? Meine leckt seit gestern am Bremshebel. Irgendwie kommt an dem Bolzen Öl raus. Kann man die irgendwie reparieren? Und könnte mir da jemand Tipps geben? Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe



Hi,
Hast Du selbst was geschraubt dran oder tritt das Problem "einfach so" auf?
Wo genau tritt DOT (wie rebirth schon erläutert ist das Bremsflüssigkeit und kein Öl) aus?

Der einfachste Fall: Die Schraube für das Reservoir ist locker. --> festziehen ( je nachdem wieviel DOt schon rausgelaufen ist musst Du aber wohl oder übel nachfüllen/ entlüften.)

Oder eben der Dichtungsring dieser Schraube is kaputt.  ( http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-entlueftungsschraube-rx-mega-theonefr-10-rx-12-39685 )

Es gibt bei der RX auch ein "Überlaufventil" Das ist das kleine Loch an der Kontaktfläche von bremshebel und Lenker. Sollte da das DOT austreten ist das normal und deine Bremse ist zu voll!

Mehr kann man leider Ohne Bilder oder Sichtprobe nicht sagen.


edit:
hab gerade mal in meiner ET box gekuckt. Ich hab sogar noch nen Recht neuen Bremshebel von einer RX. Dicht, und Farbe: schwarz. Bei Interesse, PN


----------



## tiao (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

danke schonmal für eure Antworten. 
ich wusste nicht, dass man die Bremsen mit DOT gefüllt, sicherlich läuft das aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass da überschüssige Flüssigkeit ausgelaufen ist, da die Bremse jetzt über zwei Jahre tadellos funktionierte. Ich denke mal, dass die Reservoir Schraube direkt oberhalb von der Leitung sitzt, da ist alles trocken. Das Überlaufventil ist auch trocken.
Damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt, habe ich einfach mal ein Foto gemacht...
Könnt ihr mir damit weiterhelfen? Wäre super...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oyu5gj1fwovg990/Foto2.JPG





Was bräuchte ich zum erneuten abdichten alles? Wie würde ich den Bremshebel runterbekommen? Neu befühlen müsste ich anschließend sicherlich...

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## IRONMANq (23. Juni 2014)

tiao schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt, habe ich einfach mal ein Foto gemacht...
> Könnt ihr mir damit weiterhelfen? Wäre super...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oyu5gj1fwovg990/Foto2.JPG
> Danke euch schonmal



Wenn es da rauskommt Tippe ich auf den *Bremshebelkolben*. 
FD40131-20 wäre das Ersatzteil mitsamt den Dichtungen. Google für Bezugsquellen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. Juni 2014)

Drehen wir am Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB gemütlich eine Runde? Alles mitnehmen was geht, technisch gesehen


----------



## microbat (24. Juni 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Drehen wir am Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB gemütlich eine Runde? Alles mitnehmen was geht, technisch gesehen



wahnsinns Resonanz


----------



## Bambelbi (24. Juni 2014)

Moin,
wenn ich früh genug aus der Arbeit komme bin ich heute Abend dabei.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (24. Juni 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> wahnsinns Resonanz


und dabei sage ich schon "gemütlich"^^ . Bin raus, werde meinen Hinterbau zerlegen!


----------



## S P (24. Juni 2014)

Haste deinen Hinterbau etz gschafft?


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich Zeit finde bin ich dabei.


----------



## MasterP1989 (24. Juni 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Haste deinen Hinterbau etz gschafft?



Der knackt ja schon ewig, wollte einfach mal reinschauen, die Lager und Laufbuchsen sehen noch relativ gut aus^^ , tausche sie trotzdem mal präventiv.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch raus


----------



## microbat (24. Juni 2014)

Ich bin wo anders


----------



## julian87 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich werd morgen nachmittag um 15.00 am stb.. sein.


----------



## Bambelbi (25. Juni 2014)

Kann morgen leider nicht,
ich war ja heute ein Sprung...


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen eine Tour zu fahren? Wetter sollte passen, Sonntag wird es nass.
Entweder Klassiker mit Entenberg, Nonnenberg und Moritzberg. Oder eine etwas flachere Runde Richtung Heroldsberg.
Als Startpunkt würde sich wieder einmal Tiergarten anbieten – 10:00 Uhr am Haupteingang. Bin aber flexibel …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut. Vielleicht wird das bike bis morgen fertig.


----------



## alex220 (27. Juni 2014)

Muss leider arbeiten x(


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Juni 2014)

muss leider lernen aber wünsche euch viel Spaß !! *neidisch guck


----------



## julian87 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch anschliessen.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen eine Tour zu fahren? Wetter sollte passen, Sonntag wird es nass.
> Entweder Klassiker mit Entenberg, Nonnenberg und Moritzberg. Oder eine etwas flachere Runde Richtung Heroldsberg.
> Als Startpunkt würde sich wieder einmal Tiergarten anbieten – 10:00 Uhr am Haupteingang. Bin aber flexibel …


ich sag dir heut abend noch bescheid


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

martina fährt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (28. Juni 2014)

Bin gegen 1400h am stb ein bißchen spielen ...


----------



## Bambelbi (28. Juni 2014)

war heute nach der arbeit auch noch kurz spielen.
Fazit: rechter mittelhandbruch, Platzwunde schläfe und nase, usw.
habe eine schanze übersehen und habe mich dann schön überschlagen. was solls, in ein paar Wochen geht es weiter, mich ärgert nur das ich jetzt nicht weiter trainieren kann.... mist!


 



wie sagt ihr immer......SAUBER


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2014)

Autsch! Wo ist das denn passiert?


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2014)

Oh. Aber irgendwie sind hier schon einige vom Rad direkt in die NOT-Aufnahme gefahren. Lass Dir die Hand gut versorgen. Bestehe unter Umständen auf physio. Ich war nicht dort und kann meinen Daumen nicht mehr 100% strecken.


----------



## Bambelbi (28. Juni 2014)

IST am schmausenbuck passiert kuz vor dem Parkplatz löwensaal...


----------



## Blennie (28. Juni 2014)

Alles Gute für dich Bambelbi!
Hatte ich auch schon - das dauert, aber heilt wieder !


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juni 2014)

Alles Gute. Meine Freundin hat derzeit auch einen Gips am Handgelenk wegen Rad fahren...


----------



## Bambelbi (29. Juni 2014)

Danke an alle, das wird schon wieder...
Milano wie ist das deiner Freundin passiert ?


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juni 2014)

Vorderradbremse zu fest gezogen und über den Lenker abgeflogen ...


----------



## LesPaul (29. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hat einer der Parkbiker Interesse?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/410236-dainese-protektorenweste
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/410245-fox-ellbogen-unterarm-protektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2014)

@Bambelbi
Gute Besserung
und falls sich in den letzten 20 Jahren nichts geändert hat:
die Handchirurgie (mittlerweile) im Klinikum Süd ist sehr gut.


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. Juni 2014)

Ist irgendjemand in der Lage am Dienstag um 19 Uhr am Stb eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich halt es mir mal frei. Bock hätte ich


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß des erst morgen...


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2014)

Werde wohl mal vorbei schauen. :beer:


----------



## SeppmitS (1. Juli 2014)

Ich würde, sofern alles klappt, auch mal da sein. Wo trifft man sich nun genau. Komme aus Richtung Wendelstein über die Autobahnbrücke. Wohin dann genau wenn man sich 19.00 Uhr treffen will.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juli 2014)

Wir treffen uns am Parkplatz beim Biergarten direkt am Steinbrüchlein

Maps Koordinaten

49°23'22.1"N 11°06'36.2"E


----------



## SeppmitS (1. Juli 2014)

...okay, danke, die Richtung hat sich heute für mich aber erledigt. Geht zeitl. nicht aus.


----------



## microbat (1. Juli 2014)

werd´s net schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (1. Juli 2014)

ich schon


----------



## motoerhead (3. Juli 2014)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/fuerth/further-bikepark-nimmt-eine-weitere-hurde-1.3741729


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Juli 2014)

Wer hat Lust um 18 Uhr am Tiergarten zu radeln?


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2014)

Bernd 4 president! Danke @Blennie


----------



## Blennie (3. Juli 2014)

Das war das Beste, was er rausholen konnte... Müssen wir uns halt noch in Geduld üben


----------



## static (3. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr keine Angst, dass man dann irgendwann ankommt mit "Ihr habt doch jetzt eine tolle Strecke, auf der ihr den ganzen Tag im Kreis fahren könnt, also lasst ab sofort den Wald in Ruhe!"? Das ist zumindest meine Sorge für Erlangen, wenn da tatsächlich mal offiziell MTB-Wege von der Stadt ausgewiesen werden und erwartet wird, dass man dann Ruhe gibt.
Gerade als Trail-Fahrer will ich doch in die Natur statt in einen Bikepark. Zum Üben und Trainieren ist's natürlich toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2014)

Wie du dem Artikel entnehmen kannst will man in unserer Region eh keine MTBler im Wald haben. Insofern kann man froh sein, dass man hier wenigstens einen Schritt auf uns zugegangen ist.. ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt, dass sich da überhaupt was hat machen lassen und bin jetzt natürlich gespannt was für eine Strecke dabei rauskommt


----------



## LesPaul (3. Juli 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust um 18 Uhr am Tiergarten zu radeln?


 
Was hast du dir denn vorgestellt? Viel Technik, eine lange Tour oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Juli 2014)

2 Stunden, technisch und zügig..ca 20-30 km?!


----------



## LesPaul (3. Juli 2014)

Klingt gut, da bin ich dabei!
So super zügig bin ich derzeit nicht (halt normal schnell), nur so als Vorwarnung.
Treffen am Haupteingang oder oben vorm Löwensaal?


----------



## pndrev (3. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie du dem Artikel entnehmen kannst will man in unserer Region eh keine MTBler im Wald haben.



"Ob er den Stadtwald vom wilden Radeln entlasten kann"

Äh, noch gilt das Bayrische Waldgesetz, oder? Sowie die Vereinbarung zwischen Land Bayern und der DIMB. Keine Mindestbreite, Fahren grundsätzlich erlaubt! 

Was in Erlangen abgeht, ist rechtlich ja auch auf recht fragwürdigen Beinen. Mir bringt der "Bikepark" jedenfalls nix für die Feierabendrunde. Die Bauten an Alter Veste etc sind natürlich eine andere Sache, aber das betrifft Dirt und Downhill. Tourenbiker waren da noch nie beteiligt...


----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Juli 2014)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Klingt gut, da bin ich dabei!
> So super zügig bin ich derzeit nicht (halt normal schnell), nur so als Vorwarnung.
> Treffen am Haupteingang oder oben vorm Löwensaal?


oben vorm Löwensaal


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> "Ob er den Stadtwald vom wilden Radeln entlasten kann"
> 
> Äh, noch gilt das Bayrische Waldgesetz, oder? Sowie die Vereinbarung zwischen Land Bayern und der DIMB. Keine Mindestbreite, Fahren grundsätzlich erlaubt!
> 
> Was in Erlangen abgeht, ist rechtlich ja auch auf recht fragwürdigen Beinen. Mir bringt der "Bikepark" jedenfalls nix für die Feierabendrunde. Die Bauten an Alter Veste etc sind natürlich eine andere Sache, aber das betrifft Dirt und Downhill. Tourenbiker waren da noch nie beteiligt...



Das aber den einschlägigen Leuten bei der Stadt, Forstamt, Jägern etc. nahezubringen wird schwierig. Der Stadtrat Zirndorf hatte schonmal den AMC Zirndorf gefragt ob die Enduro-Strecke in Leichendorf nicht auch was für die MTB-Leute wäre, das Kavierlein entstand als Alternative zur (damals platt gemachten) Veste. Im wesentlichen sind wir alle diese Mountainbiker, feinere Details wie XC, DH, Dirt, Trial etc. gehen da schonmal unter.


----------



## LesPaul (3. Juli 2014)

Komme ca 10min später. Stau.


----------



## pndrev (3. Juli 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Das aber den einschlägigen Leuten bei der Stadt, Forstamt, Jägern etc. nahezubringen wird schwierig. Der Stadtrat Zirndorf hatte schonmal den AMC Zirndorf gefragt ob die Enduro-Strecke in Leichendorf nicht auch was für die MTB-Leute wäre, das Kavierlein entstand als Alternative zur (damals platt gemachten) Veste. Im wesentlichen sind wir alle diese Mountainbiker, feinere Details wie XC, DH, Dirt, Trial etc. gehen da schonmal unter.



Das ist doch aber eigentlich nicht so schwer zu begreifen oder? Einen Marathonläufer verweist man ja auch nicht zum Training auf die 100m Sandbahn, auch wenn beides "Leichtathletik" ist. Oder den Skilangläufer auf die Pistenabfahrt, auch wenn beides "Wintersport" ist.


----------



## OliRay (3. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die seit Jahren existenten Trails für MTB auch ausgewiesen werden. Vielleicht kann man so das wilde Treiben reduzieren. Warum sollte man neue Trails bauen, wenn die "Alten" super sind und ich drauf fahren darf. Ich sprach nun von KALCHride!!!

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber eigentlich nicht so schwer zu begreifen oder? Einen Marathonläufer verweist man ja auch nicht zum Training auf die 100m Sandbahn, auch wenn beides "Leichtathletik" ist. Oder den Skilangläufer auf die Pistenabfahrt, auch wenn beides "Wintersport" ist.



Ja, klar, damit unterstellst du aber, dass sich die Leute auch wirklich eingehender damit beschäftigen würden. Wenn ich so die Antworten vom LRA ERH im anderen Thread lese werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das ist einfach egal. Der Punkt ist, es soll niemand dort mit dem Rad fahren. Ob das ein CC, XC, Enduro, FR, DH, Trial oder Crosser ist, who cares, ist alles irgendwie mit Fahrrad und so und genau das will man nicht. Wenn ein Skigebiet einen Hang "für Skifahrer" sperrt ist das denen auch egal, ob mit nem Splitboard oder Telemark-Ski ankommst, der Hang ist zu und fertig ist der Lack.
wie gesagt: als es das erste Mal an der Veste losging, war der versammelte Stadtrat, jemand von der Stadtgärtnerei und unter anderem auch einer vom AMC Zirndorf beim Ortstermin dabei. Ich war da eher zufällig hingekommen, war halt meine nachmittags-Runde an der Veste vorbei. Ein paar waren entsetzt, was man mit den Bäumen gemacht hatte (1m Erde an den Stamm hin auffüllen war großes Drama), andere fanden das alles enorm gefährlich "wenn da jemand unvermittelt auf so einen Sprung zufährt und dann nicht mehr bremsen kann" und dann kam eben die Frage an denjenigen vom AMC, ob er denn auf dem Enduro/Motocross-Gelände in Leichendorf nicht eine Möglichkeit sieht, "sowas da halt mit Sprüngen und so" zu bieten. Der AMC Mensch war so gut, der hatte nur gelacht und meinte, die MTBler, die er dort hinschickt zu fahren lachen ihn aus, die Strecken sind in einer Sandgrube, da geht mit dem Rad einfach garnix und so sauber gebaut wie eben damals an der Veste, das würden sie dort nie hinbekommen. Danach hatte ich den Eindruck, das war genau das Gegenteil von dem, was die hören wollten und die einfache Lösung "MTBler mit dem AMC in ein Gelände, da können die zusammen im Gelände rumhüpfen" war damit gestorben.


----------



## S P (5. Juli 2014)

Ich setze mal morgen 10 Uhr STB mit anschließendem Biergartenbesuch an.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juli 2014)

:check:


----------



## julian87 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Bereitschaft, aber wenn sich bis dahin nichts gerührt hat bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2014)

fahren oder überwiegend stolpern? Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## M_C_N (6. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen aus Sölden und Saalbach.


----------



## S P (6. Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilder Mike!


----------



## softlurch (6. Juli 2014)

... das Zipfer is scho gut getroffen


----------



## M_C_N (7. Juli 2014)

Danke Danke! Des Zipfer war ständiger Begleiter und Lebensretter bei der Big 5 Challenge (1.000hm+ aufwärts, 5.000hm+ abwärts)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (7. Juli 2014)

Die Gläser sind super, mit der im Glasboden befindlichen Rautenstrucktur steigt die Kohlensäure immer so hübsch im Glas auf.


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Juli 2014)

Ist jemand willig
heute um 17 Uhr zu biken?


----------



## Tommy_Nbg (7. Juli 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ist jemand willig
> heute um 17 Uhr zu biken?



Werde von Wendelstein ab ein paar Trails in Richtung Steinbrüchlein abgrasen. 
Meine Meldung ist wohl zu kurzfristig. Vielleicht fährt man sich spontan dort über den Weg?!

Bin mit nem Scott Fully unterwegs.


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Juli 2014)

ja war dann schon unterwegs am Buck


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.
Der SV Freihausen veranstaltet auch dieses Jahr wieder einen MTB Marathon.
Termin: Sa 19.07.14
Modus: Rennen und Tour
Anmeldung: www.SVFreihausen.de
Startplätze: noch vorhanden
Würden uns sehr freuen, euch in 92358 Waldkirchen begrüßen zu dürfen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## SuShu (9. Juli 2014)

Am nächsten WE (voraussichtlich am 12.7. - wenn das Wetter mitspielt) will ich mal wieder die Krottenseer Forst - Runde mit Abschluss über die Petershöhle fahren. Das dürften so ca. 45 km / 1200 - 1300 Hm werden. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Juli 2014)

@SuShu
wann soll es denn Los gehen?


----------



## SuShu (10. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> @SuShu
> wann soll es denn Los gehen?


Wenn für nachmittags Gewitter angesagt sind, spätestens 10:00 ab Neuhaus (bei Anreise mit dem Auto) bzw. 9:30 (wenn jemand aus Nürnberg mit dem Zug anreist). Wenn keine Gewitter angesagt sind, kann es von mir aus auch 1 Std. später losgehen. Das können wir noch Freitagabend genau festlegen.


----------



## gandi85 (10. Juli 2014)

Diese WE bin ich in Rabenberg, aber wenn du den sommer nochmal dort fährst, würd ich gerne mit. War pfingsten ne woche mit meinen schülern in Hartenstein in der JHB und haben auch die Petershöhle angeschaut. die Wanderwege dort sind absolute bombe, auch richtung maximiliansgrotte und steinerene stadt und so.
Viel spass.


----------



## microbat (11. Juli 2014)

@SuShu
vor 12:00 komme ich nicht in die "Gänge"...
...viele Späße.


----------



## softlurch (11. Juli 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Am nächsten WE (voraussichtlich am 12.7. - wenn das Wetter mitspielt) will ich mal wieder die Krottenseer Forst - Runde mit Abschluss über die Petershöhle fahren. Das dürften so ca. 45 km / 1200 - 1300 Hm werden. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


I hob lust. Will aber noch die wetteraussichten und muss die familiäre ausgeherlaubnis abwarten ...
PS: Würde mit Auto anreisen; können wa uns ja zusammentun


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> I hob lust. Will aber noch die wetteraussichten und muss die familiäre ausgeherlaubnis abwarten ...
> PS: Würde mit Auto anreisen; können wa uns ja zusammentun


Die Wetteraussichten schauen inzwischen ganz gut aus. Wenn du mitkommst, können wir gerne zusammen rausfahren.


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> @SuShu
> vor 12:00 komme ich nicht in die "Gänge"...
> ...viele Späße.


Ja schade. Kannst du nicht einfach durchmachen


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Diese WE bin ich in Rabenberg, aber wenn du den sommer nochmal dort fährst, würd ich gerne mit. War pfingsten ne woche mit meinen schülern in Hartenstein in der JHB und haben auch die Petershöhle angeschaut. die Wanderwege dort sind absolute bombe, auch richtung maximiliansgrotte und steinerene stadt und so.
> Viel spass.


Vielleicht im Herbst nochmal. Im Sommer stehen aber noch ein paar andere nette Sachen an.


----------



## microbat (11. Juli 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ja schade. Kannst du nicht einfach durchmachen


...hatte ich auch schon gemacht
- letztes Jahr als es gegen 10:00 Uhr schon ~30°C hatte.
Ab 11:00 Uhr falle ich dann einfach vom Rad und schlafe ein...


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2014)

Es bleibt bei Treffpunkt um 10:00 Uhr in Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz. Sollte noch jemand mit dem Zug von Nürnberg (Ankunft 10:20Uhr) dazukommen, bitte sagen, dann warten wir bzw. müssen uns morgen früh auch nicht ganz so beeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (12. Juli 2014)

Komme gerade vom »Trackwalk« am STB zurück. Die Trails in Richtung Wendelstein und in »Mittelerde« sehen gut aus.
Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr in dem Bereich eine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist wie immer Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein.
Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat …

Edit: Natürlich nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom »Trackwalk« am STB zurück. Die Trails in Richtung Wendelstein und in »Mittelerde« sehen gut aus.
> Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr in dem Bereich eine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist wie immer Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein.
> Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat …
> 
> Edit: Natürlich nur wenn es nicht regnet.



weiss bescheid


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Juli 2014)

Zeitansatz?


----------



## microbat (12. Juli 2014)

Wolfi schreibt doch 10:00....


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juli 2014)

die Frage war eher 2h fahren oder 6h rumstehen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Juli 2014)

Gut erkannt 

Aber jetzt regnets eh :/


----------



## Dorsdn (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## rehhofer (13. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht wird's ja heute im Laufe des Tages besser ... Ich plane für heute Abend noch eine kleine Stolperrunde am Buck. Ab 17:30 für ca. 1 - 1,5 Stunden. Wer sich vor dem großen Finale (bei dem lediglich die Höhe unseres Sieges anscheinend ein Thema ist) noch ein bisschen ablenken will, kann gerne mitkommen. Ich starte am Eingang Tiergarten, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MasterP1989 (14. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (16. Juli 2014)

Achtung Biker! 
Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!


----------



## psijc (16. Juli 2014)

Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage? Stehen dort Schilder?


----------



## Blennie (16. Juli 2014)

Das basiert auf einem Stadtratsbeschluss  Erlangen im April.
Es gibt große Schilder an manchen Orten aber nicht an allen Zufahrten

Schau mal zur Info da:

http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage? Stehen dort Schilder?



einfach die verschiedenen Threads hier lesen und ein wenig in den passenden Gesetzestexten schmökern 
sodann sich dort beim Verstoß gegen die Verordnung erwischen lassen und eine Verwarnung kassieren
ab dann ist man erfasst
im Wiederholungsfall fällt dann die Verwarnung noch ungünstiger aus - usw...
gegen die Verwarnung kann man natürlich Rechtsmittel einlegen...


----------



## psijc (16. Juli 2014)

Danke...  bin bisher nur selten in der Gegend gewesen aber Schilder hatte ich noch keine gesehen. Bleibt also nur vor der Tour die aktuellen Amtsblätter zu studieren.... Obwohl es ja echt nicht angehen kann wenn die Verbote nicht sauber beschildert sind.
Man fährt auf dem "falschen" weg in ein verbotenes Gebiet sieht kein Schild und soll zahlen??


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

tja was soll man machen - wenn das die "Obrigkeit" als korrektes Vorgehen sieht 
(Vorsicht Ironie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (17. Juli 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Achtung Biker!
> Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
> Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
> Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!



Machen die auch Schicht- und Wochenenddienst die Förstersleut im Forstamt?


----------



## softlurch (19. Juli 2014)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Stb. Werde ein fettes  Ründchen drehen. Falls einer mit will ...


----------



## lowfat (20. Juli 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Das basiert auf einem Stadtratsbeschluss  Erlangen im April.
> Es gibt große Schilder an manchen Orten aber nicht an allen Zufahrten
> 
> Schau mal zur Info da:
> ...


Nur zur Klarstellung: der Tennenloher Forst gehört zum Landkreis Erlangen-Höchstadt. Die Sperrverordnung wurde vom Landrat Irlinger in seinen letzten Amtswochen unterzeichnet. Auch wenn der Landkreis "Erlangen" im Namen trägt, hat er mit der Stadt Erlangen und dem Erlanger Stadtrat nichts zu tun.
Und jetzt wieder zurück zur Haupthandlung in diesem Thread


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

Wählt mal bitte, das Bild hat die Möglichkeit zum Bild des Tages. Muss am Julian liegen.


----------



## ventizm (22. Juli 2014)

hi zusammen. hat zufällig eineR von euch vor, irgendwann zwischen dem 01.08. und 20.08 zum ochsenkopf zu fahren und würde mich und mein rad vielleicht mitnehmen? ich hab im genannten zeitraum urlaub und würde, falls möglich, auch unter der woche fahren. selbstverständlich würde ich mich an den spritkosten beteiligen und ein dankes-bierchen sollte auch noch drin sein. mit den öffentlichen zum ochsenkopf ist immer so eine sache. vielleicht findet sich ja jemand.


----------



## M_C_N (22. Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilder....meinen "Like" habt ihr! Wie siehts am Do mal wieder mit einer Runde und anschließendem BG Besuch aus?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs liken. Der Julian war der beliebteste Biker gestern.


----------



## caye (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin ab heute zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern und auf der Suche nach ner schönen Runde im Nürnberger Norden. 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps für mich, gerne auch GPS Daten? 
Danke schon mal!!


----------



## MasterP1989 (24. Juli 2014)

G


M_C_N schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder....meinen "Like" habt ihr! Wie siehts am Do mal wieder mit einer Runde und anschließendem BG Besuch aus?


genauso sieht es momentan hier aus ...


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2014)

Mal an die Biker im Fürther Stadtwald gerichtet (ist ja Nürnberg _und Umgebung_):

Wenn ich viel zu schnell viel zu spät vor einer Gruppe Spaziergänger abbremse und sie mich dann *freudestrahlend* anreden, dass endlich mal jemand langsam macht und sie nicht unter Stress setzt (vollkommen ernst gemeint), dann läuft was falsch. Ich weiß, dass die Situation Tennenlohe, Winterleithe und Rathsberg gerade viele frustriert und wahrscheinlich auch viele Erlanger in den Fürther Wald treibt.
Ein wenig auf die Trailrules achten wäre aber nicht schlecht an dieser Stelle. Es bringt nichts, es sich jetzt im nächsten Wald mit den anderen Waldnutzern zu verscherzen. Auf den eigentlichen Trails ist meinen Erfahrungen nach so gut wie null Begegnungsverkehr, da kann man es auf den Verbindungsstücken Waldautobahn auch mal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.

Bisserl Rücksicht ist nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## Dorsdn (25. Juli 2014)

@pndrev - ich bin voll Deiner Meinung.
Aber da wundert mich Dein Bild schon etwas, aus meiner Sicht gehört es z.B. nicht zum Guten Ton mit einem Fullface im Stadtwald unterwegs zu sein.

Aber ev. kannst mir ja auf den Fürther Stadtwaldwegen mal zeigen, dass Du auch einen anderen Helm hast.
Einen, vor dem die Leute nicht gleich erschrecken.

Grüsse aus Fürth


----------



## ventizm (25. Juli 2014)

naja, fullface und rücksichtsvolle fahrweise stehen nicht zwangsläufig in widerspruch zueinander.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @pndrev - ich bin voll Deiner Meinung.
> Aber da wundert mich Dein Bild schon etwas, aus meiner Sicht gehört es z.B. nicht zum Guten Ton mit einem Fullface im Stadtwald unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Aber ev. kannst mir ja auf den Fürther Stadtwaldwegen mal zeigen, dass Du auch einen anderen Helm hast.
> ...




Das war für ein extra Fotoshooting, so fahr ich doch nicht jeden Tag rum... Meist fahr ich sogar mit normaler Brille statt der Sport-Sonnenbrille. FF hab ich sonst nur im Park an.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Juli 2014)

Und ich dachte, das wäre eine Tauchermaske


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2014)

Ach sei still... das war der uralte FF, der neue sieht schon schicker aus.


----------



## LesPaul (26. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand an diesem Wochenende?


----------



## S P (26. Juli 2014)

LesPaul schrieb:


> Fährt jemand an diesem Wochenende?


Hätte an 10 Uhr Parke STB gedacht. Passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt...


----------



## psijc (26. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei Wetter sollte ja passen... Spätestens um 10 wollte ich auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hab wieder Bereitschaft. Wenn niemand anruft bin ich um 10.00 vor Ort.


----------



## LesPaul (27. Juli 2014)

Bin auch um 10 da.


----------



## psijc (27. Juli 2014)

Danke für die super Runde heute


----------



## S P (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2014)

Bin auch wieder aktiver. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder aktiver.



Was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2014)

Freundin Armbruch -> pflegen


----------



## HTWolfi (1. August 2014)

Ziemlich ruhig hier.

Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr vom STB aus eine entspannte Tour fahren.
Schwarzachklamm ist eingeplant, der Rest wird sich ergeben …
Zusage von Martina habe ich schon. 
Also, wer sonst noch Lust und Zeit hat, soll vorbeikommen.


----------



## SuShu (1. August 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ziemlich ruhig hier.
> 
> Werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr vom STB aus eine entspannte Tour fahren.
> Schwarzachklamm ist eingeplant, der Rest wird sich ergeben …
> ...



Hatte zwar eigentlich vor, in die Fränkische zu fahren, aber vielleicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich vor, in die Fränkische zu fahren, aber vielleicht bin ich dabei.


fahr stb  mit, martina würd sich freuen


----------



## nighty2k7 (1. August 2014)

Was genau ist denn STB? Steinbruch? Wo liegt das? Hab's mit Google Earth rund um die Schwarzach net gefunden...


----------



## HTWolfi (1. August 2014)

STB = *St*ein*b*rüchlein
Liegt im Süden von Nürnberg. Hier:
https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49....48,11.1095825,16z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0?hl=de
Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz. »Ausklang« findet meist im Biergarten statt.

@Peter L + R kommen auch mit.


----------



## nighty2k7 (1. August 2014)

Würde auch vorbeikommen
(wenn das in Ordnung ist?)


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. August 2014)

Ist es im Normalfall 

Ich muss auch endlich mal wieder eine Runde mitmachen. Gibts die Dienstagsrunden noch?


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2014)

Ich schaffe 10 nicht. Bin evtl ab 14 Uhr auf einer Runde unterwegs. Man sieht sich dann im Wald


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Gibts die Dienstagsrunden noch?



Leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (2. August 2014)

Bin 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## M_C_N (2. August 2014)

Also ich wäre ja für eine Wiedereinführung der Di und Do Runden! Start gleich nächste Woche?!?


----------



## S P (2. August 2014)

Bin gegen 14 Uhr am STB. Technik training


----------



## nighty2k7 (2. August 2014)

Danke für die Tour und auch für die nette Aufnahme! Gerne wieder


----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2014)

Gerade noch vorm großen regen heim gekommen

Dienstag merke ich mir vor


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> fahr stb  mit, martina würd sich freuen


ja ja die martina was wohl ned wos noköhrt. Fränkische Trails.


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Wiedereinführung der Di und Do Runden!



dienstag war schon immer kacka, donnerstag wäre ne überlegung wert.


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ja die martina was wohl ned wos noköhrt. Fränkische Trails.


da war ich heut


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> da war ich heut


Ach du warst das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> dienstag war schon immer kacka, donnerstag wäre ne überlegung wert.


Von mir aus auch Donnerstag.


----------



## psijc (2. August 2014)

Hey,
Fährt morgen früh jemand am STB?


----------



## M_C_N (2. August 2014)

Wegen mir auch gerne am Di und Do!


----------



## psijc (2. August 2014)

Grundsätzlich gerne... Nur morgen ist erstmal Sonntag


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

Morgen is ne tour in sw geplant  (sofern es nicht pisst)


----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2014)

deswegen sieht man dich nimma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. August 2014)

du siehst mich nimmer weil du mit deinen kumpels in den bergen rumbollerst..


----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2014)

Du doch auch!


----------



## M_C_N (5. August 2014)

Fahr bei gutem Wetter heute Abend (ca. 18-19 Uhr) für eine gemütlich Runde zum Buck....jemand dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2014)

Dachte Donnerstag ist besser? Jetzt habe ich heute schon verplant...


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2014)

donnerstag wird das wetter besser


----------



## M_C_N (5. August 2014)

Donnerstag geht klar! Werde aber trotzdem heute schon fahren, sofern das für euch okay ist!


----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2014)

Also halten wir Donnerstag 19 Uhr fest?


----------



## M_C_N (5. August 2014)

Donnerstag 19 Uhr STB: check!


----------



## lowfat (5. August 2014)

werde so gegen 18:30 im STB spielen


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2014)

1900? Warum so spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2014)

Von mir aus auch früher


----------



## katl22 (6. August 2014)

Weil


----------



## S P (6. August 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1900? Warum so spät?



Das gibt den Leuten, die normal arbeiten auch die Möglichkeit dran Teil zu nehmen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. August 2014)

werde um 19 Uhr auch am STB sein, jedoch pünktlich starten wollen für eine zügige Runde


----------



## derwaaal (6. August 2014)

Ihr habt doch blos Angst, dass der Biergarten nimma offen hat


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2014)

Bei 1900 und zügig bin ich raus.


----------



## S P (6. August 2014)

Dachte du wolltest unbedingt am Donnerstag im STB fahren?


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2014)

1900 is mir zu spät und zügig is mir zu schnell


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. August 2014)

ach Donnerstag und Technik, dachte heute^^ Da bin ich leider raus, ich drehe heute eventuell eine Runde.

@rebirth : dann kannst du morgen doch bedenkenlos mitfahren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. August 2014)

mein gott... es ging um die einführung der dienstagsrunde, verschoben auf Donnerstag(s). 

Morgen, donnerstag, hätt ich ne stink normale Runde vorgeschlagen. Nix groß mit technik, und nix mit zügig. 

Dennoch is mir 1900 zu spät, ich hab (noch) keinen bock auf Lampe.


----------



## S P (6. August 2014)

Zu schnell, zu dunkel, zu spät... eieiei


----------



## softlurch (6. August 2014)

.... nich dass beim bäcker noch die bamberger knapp werden, wenn die sich alle so anstellen ...


----------



## Milan0 (6. August 2014)

Also ich bin morgen um 19 Uhr am STB Parkplatz und drehe die Standard-Runde ...


----------



## softlurch (6. August 2014)

Wieso morgen und warum Parkplatz und welche Runde???


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2014)

Und warum erst fahren wenn man doch gleich saufen gehn kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (6. August 2014)

Na endlich mal n gscheiter Beitrag  2000 Uhr auf 2 lockere Runden (Hefe, Helles, etc). Wer will, kann vorher radfahren …


----------



## M_C_N (6. August 2014)

> Also ich bin morgen um 19 Uhr am STB Parkplatz und drehe die Standard-Runde ...


Dabei! Das Duo aus Hefe und Helles muss sich ja verdient werden!


----------



## katl22 (7. August 2014)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Bin ich auch mit dabei. ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (7. August 2014)

Schöne Runde wars. Nicht zu lang, schnell und dunkel. 

Bier schmeckt auch


----------



## psijc (7. August 2014)

Hey... Ich würde dann schon mal langsam den nächsten Dienstag ins Gespräch bringen... Wie siehts aus?


----------



## alex220 (8. August 2014)

Jemand morgen am Buck unterwegs ?
Tour plus spielen ?


----------



## M_C_N (8. August 2014)

Also ich würde gerne fahren....allerdings früh um 10 Uhr und max. 2-3h! Passt dir das?


----------



## alex220 (8. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne fahren....allerdings früh um 10 Uhr und max. 2-3h! Passt dir das?


Ach menno schade 

Ne bin ned alleine und es ist um eins ausgemacht leider


----------



## SuShu (8. August 2014)

Falls Sonntag das Wetter passt, fahre ich in die Fränkische. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## SuShu (9. August 2014)

Wahrscheinlich fahre ich in die Hersbrucker (Pegnitztal-Hirschbachtal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (10. August 2014)

Fahre so gegen 11 Uhr mal n Ründchen am stb ...


----------



## Deleted 303750 (12. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Falls Sonntag das Wetter passt, fahre ich in die Fränkische. Ist jemand dabei?



Wir wären dabei gewesen, wenn wir nicht Besuch gehabt hätten. 
Sag bitte in jedem Fall das nächste Mal wieder Bescheid.


----------



## derwaaal (15. August 2014)

Wer hat Lust, heute am frühen Abend (ca. 18°°) am STB ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2014)

martina u ich wollen am sonntag evt ab stb ne runde fahren


----------



## psijc (15. August 2014)

Heute 18 Uhr STB wäre ich dabei. Wird halt ne Schlammschlacht :-D


----------



## julian87 (15. August 2014)

Juhu, der Peter ist wieder fit. Ich denk da werd ich mich am Sonntag anschliessen.


----------



## derwaaal (15. August 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> Heute 18 Uhr STB wäre ich dabei. Wird halt ne Schlammschlacht :-D


Oje, jetzt muss ich ja pünktlich sein. 

Herzlichst willkommen zurück, Peter!
Schön, dass Du wieder fit bist!
Aber geh's langsam an, gell?


----------



## Deleted 303750 (15. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich wollen am sonntag evt ab stb ne runde fahren



Das würde uns freuen dich wieder in Aktion zu sehen.

Wir sind dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2014)

Wann habt ihr dann Sonntag geplant? Melde mich auch mal mit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour an den unverhofften Guide. Das Wetter hat auch gehalten.


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2014)

wir werden um 1000uhr starten, aber nur strecke, richtung schw-klamm und bei wenig tempo


----------



## S P (16. August 2014)

Ich schau auch vorbei


----------



## julian87 (16. August 2014)

Ich werde heute so gegen 13.00 schonmal die Gegebenheiten am Stb Parkplatz checken.


----------



## softlurch (16. August 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Ich schau auch vorbei


... Ich "fahr" dann mal vorbei. Werd wohl später starten. Vielleicht treff ich euch ... Hab eh nen neuen reifen zu testen, wenn der denn mal bei nasse taugt, dann ...


----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir werden um 1000uhr starten, aber nur strecke, richtung schw-klamm und bei wenig tempo


Also eher CC Radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (16. August 2014)

Am besten kommst mit deim singlespeed. Da bist am besten für alles gerüstet


----------



## archeymoore (16. August 2014)

Hi zusammen. Ich bin nächsten Freitag (22.8) in Osternohe, und würde am Donnerstag vorher gerne den ein oder anderen Freeride/Downhill-Trail in und um Nürnberg fahren. Ich fahr seit einem Jahr (wenns nicht total krass ist, sollte also alles gehen) und hab ein Status mit BOXXER. Ich bin mim Auto da, wenns etwas außerhalb ist, ist das auch kein Problem. Es wäre cool, wenn jmd Zeit und Lust hätte mit mir zu fahren und mir ein bisschen was zu zeigen. Danke schonmal


----------



## Milan0 (17. August 2014)

Also ich schaffe 10 Uhr auch nicht ganz. Evtl sieht man sich später im Wald


----------



## Milan0 (17. August 2014)

Tour für heute beendet


----------



## Deleted 303750 (17. August 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Ich schau auch vorbei



Damit die Statistik stimmt: Eintrag Nr. 3 

War schön, dass du vorbeigeschaut hast, war nämlich eine sehr schöne Tour.
Hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch allen unterwegs zu sein. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## psijc (17. August 2014)

Bikemanufaktur schrieb:


> Damit die Statistik stimmt: Eintrag Nr. 3
> 
> War schön, dass du vorbeigeschaut hast, war nämlich eine sehr schöne Tour.
> Hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch allen unterwegs zu sein.
> ...


Dito  
Ich melde mich für die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wegen Urlaub ab.
Im September bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## M_C_N (18. August 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2014)

Mal schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit komme. 

Nur mein Hornet ist wahrscheinlich der Rahmen am Sitzrohr gebrochen...


----------



## microbat (18. August 2014)

brauchst nen on-one 456 carbon / 16" / Version aus 2013....?


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2014)

#define carbon Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. August 2014)

kannst mein 45650B haben


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2014)

#define 45650B 456Evo2


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?



Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, 19 Uhr am STB?

@alex: Ich schulde dir noch ein Bier!


----------



## microbat (18. August 2014)

jea - auf Rudel-Biken hätt i a mal wieder bock und sehe zu das i hin kumm


----------



## alex220 (19. August 2014)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, 19 Uhr am STB?
> 
> @alex: Ich schulde dir noch ein Bier!



Echt ?

Hab Nachtschicht 
Hm ich werde es mir überlegen bzw ich muss mei Lampe suchen 

Gruß


----------



## M_C_N (19. August 2014)

Sauber Jungs! Dann halten wir mal STB 19 Uhr fest!


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. August 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Echt ?
> 
> Hab Nachtschicht
> Hm ich werde es mir überlegen bzw ich muss mei Lampe suchen
> ...


ja! Leider habe ich mir soeben meinen Fuss beim Kisten schleppen umgeknickt, wie unnötig!  Ich kann also leider heute nicht. Alex, wenn du kommst dann fahre ich mit dem Auto zum Biergarten


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2014)

der DAV fährt heute auch um 18 Uhr, nur so zur Info.


----------



## M_C_N (19. August 2014)

> ja! Leider habe ich mir soeben meinen Fuss beim Kisten schleppen umgeknickt, wie unnötig!


Du machst Sachen....gute Besserung! 
Klingt so als könnte es wieder eine kurze Runde mit ausgedehnten BG-Besuch werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (19. August 2014)

Es klingt auf alle Fälle nach einer entspannten! runde 

Dann komme ich vielleicht auch dazu ...


----------



## Xantoy (19. August 2014)

Hallöchen,
Ich bin der Clemens und wohne seit vorgestern in Bamberg. Ich würde hier gerne endlich mal fahren gehen,
Strava spuckt mir nur Climbs und Straßensegmente aus.
Wo geht ihr denn fahren, was sind das für Trails,
und könnt ihr mich mal mitnehmen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (19. August 2014)

BG komme ich evtl noch dazu


----------



## M_C_N (19. August 2014)

Du fährst also nicht? @softlurch, @alex220, @topolino - wie siehts bei euch aus? 

@Xantoy: Ich glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread. Wir sind in Nürnberg unterwegs (gute 60km von Bamberg entfert). Kannst aber auch gerne mal in Nürnberg mitfahren...einfach immer mal wieder wieder hier im Forum vorbeischauen und dann einfach anschließen! Wir fahren meist am Steinbrüchlein in Nürnberg...


----------



## Milan0 (19. August 2014)

Schaffe ich nicht bis 19 Uhr

Gibt halt auch Menschen die arbeiten müssen


----------



## softlurch (19. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Du fährst also nicht? @softlurch, @alex220, @topolino - wie siehts bei euch aus?


Ich sei zu, dass i hi kum
@Milan0 du siehst gefälligst auch zu, zumindest zur letzten Schlüsselstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2014)

war schön mal wieder mit euch zu quatschen  auch wenn wir net zamm gfahrn sinn, kommt abrr auch bald wieder


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. August 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schaffe ich nicht bis 19 Uhr
> 
> Gibt halt auch Menschen die arbeiten müssen



Irgendwas machst du falsch, erst ist es die Schule, dann die Arbeit :-D


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2014)

Mir kam da leider ein Bier wo anders dazwischen. Das nächste Mal wieder


----------



## M_C_N (20. August 2014)

Nachdem es gestern so schön und kaum anstrengend war....morgen nochmal? 19 Uhr STB oder TG?!


----------



## microbat (20. August 2014)

Bin grad am brunnero - also tg...
Morgen wollt i im verbotenen fahrn...


----------



## softlurch (20. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Nachdem es gestern so schön und kaum anstrengend war....morgen nochmal? 19 Uhr STB oder TG?!


Nee lass mal, noch so ne lasche Tour brauch ich nicht


----------



## S P (20. August 2014)

Und ich muss arbeiten - toll.


----------



## M_C_N (20. August 2014)

Ach Schade....war so schön gestern mit dir!


----------



## S P (20. August 2014)

Pff... dafür ist die Aussicht hier schöner


----------



## SuShu (20. August 2014)

Kommt jemand am Wochenende mit ins Trubachtal? Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag. Tour verliefe ab Egloffstein über Hilpoltstein Richtung Obertrubach. Ca 42 km / 1100 Hm, eher flowige Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (20. August 2014)

@S P: Auch ganz nett!


----------



## derwaaal (20. August 2014)

@SuShu Hilpoltstein is aba ganz weit, ich fahr von Egloffstein immer über Hil_*t*_poltstein.


----------



## lowfat (21. August 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Pff... dafür ist die Aussicht hier schöner Anhang anzeigen 315232


harte Arbeit


----------



## microbat (21. August 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Nachdem es gestern so schön und kaum anstrengend war....morgen nochmal? 19 Uhr STB oder TG?!



wo treffen ? - TG oder STB...


----------



## Lt_Starbuck (21. August 2014)

Huhu ,
ich bin Anna und neu hier im Forum.
Wenn ihr heut Abend am TG unterwegs seid würd ich gern ne runde mitfahren.

LG


----------



## M_C_N (21. August 2014)

Also ich wäre ja für TG, bin aber auch für STB zu haben....! 19 Uhr?


----------



## microbat (21. August 2014)

@M_C_N 
Na dann bin ich 19:00 Uhr am TG Haupteingang - also NICHT oben am Löwensaal ;-)


----------



## M_C_N (21. August 2014)

Super, dann werde ich mich auch um 19:00 Uhr am TG Haupteingang einfinden! 
@Lt_Starbuck: Hallo Anna. Wir werden vermutlich eine recht zügige Runde drehen. Wenn du mit willst, 19 Uhr Haupteingang TG!


----------



## Lt_Starbuck (21. August 2014)

Ok, bin um 19:00 am TG...Danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (21. August 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Es klingt auf alle Fälle nach einer entspannten! runde
> 
> Dann komme ich vielleicht auch dazu ...


Das ist jawohl ein Scherz^^ !! Jetzt wo ich leider 6 Monate aussetzen muss geht wieder was, Leute Leute...für alle die es noch nicht wissen, ich bin in dem Zeitraum für ein Praktikum in den USA. Ich wünsche euch eine gute undsturzfreie Herbst und Wintersaison und hoffentlich sieht man den ein oder anderen dann ab März wieder. Grüßla, Philipp


----------



## Foerli (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
dann winke ich auch mal in die Runde 




Ich bin die Andrea und auch neu hier im Forum.

@SuShu 
Trubachtal wäre ich evtl. dabei, solltest Du am Samstag fahren. Steht das schon fest? Wann und wo wäre dann Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. August 2014)

Und wenn jemand von den neuen hier mal früher fahren will. Ich fahre meist zwischen 1600 und 1700 Uhr im Nordostpark los und über Brunn/Tiergarten heim richtung Südwestpark.
Oder eben über Pegnitzgrund zur Alten Veste in Zirndorf und dreh dort ne Runde.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (21. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Kommt jemand am Wochenende mit ins Trubachtal? Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag. Tour verliefe ab Egloffstein über Hilpoltstein Richtung Obertrubach. Ca 42 km / 1100 Hm, eher flowige Trails.



Wir haben unsere Wochenendplanung über den Haufen geworfen: wir wären dabei.

Haben auch an beiden Tagen Zeit, wir sollten das aber wetterabhängig machen.
Wäre schön, wenn wir schon vormittags loskämen.

Morgen nochmal eine Terminabstimmung?


----------



## SuShu (21. August 2014)

Treffpunkt so 10:00 oder 10:30 in Egloffstein (Wanderparkplatz von Hammerbühl kommend am Ortseingang) fände ich ganz gut. Den Tag machen wir morgen fest, wenn wir das Wetter besser abschätzen können. Prinzipiell lieber den Samstag, da dann i.d.R. weniger los ist.


----------



## SuShu (21. August 2014)

@Bikemanufaktur: Wetterprognose für den Sonntag scheint bisher besser zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foerli (22. August 2014)

@SuShu 
@Bikemanufaktur 
Wisst ihr schon, ob Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## SuShu (22. August 2014)

Foerli schrieb:


> @SuShu
> @Bikemanufaktur
> Wisst ihr schon, ob Samstag oder Sonntag?


Samstag.
Warst Du schon mal im Trubachtal (z.B. beim DAV) mit?


----------



## Deleted 303750 (22. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Samstag.
> Warst Du schon mal im Trubachtal (z.B. beim DAV) mit?




Samstag geht klar. Hätten noch Plätze im Auto frei. Waren nur einmal mit HTWolfi im Trubachtal.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. August 2014)

hey. hat hier wer zufällig diese federscheibe für eine gpx x.01 / x.0 kurbel über?
für die antriebsseite.


----------



## SuShu (22. August 2014)

Bikemanufaktur schrieb:


> Samstag geht klar. Hätten noch Plätze im Auto frei.


Habt PN


----------



## Foerli (22. August 2014)

@SuShu
@Bikemanufaktur

nochmal wegen morgen (Trubachtal): sorry, mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Wenn ich es doch schaffe, bin ich auf jeden Fall pünktlich. Aber bitte nicht auf mich warten. Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour!


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Treffpunkt so 10:00 oder 10:30 in Egloffstein (Wanderparkplatz von Hammerbühl kommend am Ortseingang) fände ich ganz gut. Den Tag machen wir morgen fest, wenn wir das Wetter besser abschätzen können. Prinzipiell lieber den Samstag, da dann i.d.R. weniger los ist.



sag mal ne uhrzeit für samstag, evt kommen wir auch


----------



## SuShu (22. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag mal ne uhrzeit für samstag, evt kommen wir auch


10:15 Uhr Wanderparkplatz in Egloffstein.


----------



## microbat (24. August 2014)

Drei Gebiete - eine Tour - Treibstoff für die Heimfahrt


----------



## M_C_N (24. August 2014)

Buck, Steinbrüchlein....und? 

Ach und bevor ich es wieder [email protected]: Gute Reise, viel Spaß und eine tolle Zeit! Hoffentlich verlernst du dort nicht alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (24. August 2014)

Da hinter K-reuth - das übliche eben...


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2014)

Sauber! Hoffe es am Dienstag Abend zu schaffen. Bin aber nur mit dem CC dann da, Hornet ist kaputt, wie immer...


----------



## M_C_N (25. August 2014)

Rahmen oder doch wieder Laufrad? 
Wetter soll ja - bis auf heute - recht bescheiden werden! Heute eine gemütliche (!!!) Runde am STB?


----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2014)

Diesmal Rahmen. Heute wird nichts...


----------



## microbat (25. August 2014)

Die Woche wirds Wetter bedingt schwierig was zu planen.
Falls ich was mache dann eher spontan und ´ne "Hausrunde".
Spontanität will wohl überlegt sein...


----------



## M_C_N (27. August 2014)

Werde heute mal den Buck aufsuchen...! Irgendwer dabei?


----------



## microbat (27. August 2014)

viel Späße - mach heute mal was anderes (Kino) - Fangopackung gabs gestern


----------



## M_C_N (27. August 2014)

Schee war's! Deutlich weniger matschig als erwartet...


----------



## S P (28. August 2014)

Warst allein unterwegs? Und wie waren die Bedingungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (28. August 2014)

Jepp! War zwar an der ein oder anderen Stelle noch recht feucht und matschig...alles in allem aber besser als gedacht! Werde heute gleich nochmal fahren...


----------



## Milan0 (28. August 2014)

Musst du nicht arbeiten


----------



## M_C_N (28. August 2014)

Zwischen 18:00 und 22:00 Uhr im Momemt nicht!


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2014)

Mike warst du heut am buck?


----------



## M_C_N (29. August 2014)

> Mike warst du heut am buck?


 Jepp! Warst du bei der Gruppe am oberen Parkplatz dabei?


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2014)

Joo.. mich wunderts ja das du net aufm baum gefahren bist vor lauter glotzen   wo bistn da unten weiter gefahren? Ich kenn nur den drop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (29. August 2014)

Kam ja bergauffahrend...da kann man schon mal die Umgebung checken! Über die Straße und auf der nächsten Seite gleich wieder rein!


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2014)

martina u ich werden morgen mal tiergarden tour fohren


----------



## M_C_N (29. August 2014)

> martina u ich werden morgen mal tiergarden tour fohren


 Wann wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## StormyEye (29. August 2014)

Hallo Kollegen ...

gestern wurde mein Bike direkt vor meinen Augen entwendet.





Fährt nun in Gostenhof durch die Gegend, wie ich hörte ... falls es jemand sieht: 0172 / 6971280

*300€ Finderlohn !*


----------



## rehhofer (29. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen mal tiergarden tour fohren


Wann? Wie lange? Was? - Strecke oder Stolpern?


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2014)

10.00uhr oben am parke l-saal, schon mehr strecke aber auch des andere, und wie lange k.a , werd scho aweng dauern, will ja ka rennen fohren.


----------



## Mario1986 (29. August 2014)

evtl. bin ich morgen auf mal wieder dabei, hoffe ich bekomm mein rad heute wiede fit


----------



## M_C_N (29. August 2014)

> 10.00uhr oben am parke l-saal, schon mehr strecke aber auch des andere, und wie lange k.a , werd scho aweng dauern, will ja ka rennen fohren.


War zwar die Woche schon 2x am Buck aber aller guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich Drei -> bin dabei!


----------



## static (29. August 2014)

StormyEye schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen ...
> gestern wurde mein Bike direkt vor meinen Augen entwendet.
> [...]



Du hast das Rad ja erst vor drei Wochen in der Marin-Gallerie vorgestellt und jetzt ist es geklaut worden? Meinst du da besteht ein Zusammenhang?

Ich bin zwar in letzter Zeit seltener in Nbg. aber ich halt trotzdem mal die Augen offen. Räder der gleichen Marke, die man selbst fährt, fallen einem ja irgendwie immer stärker auf als andere..


----------



## gandi85 (29. August 2014)

StormyEye schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen ...
> 
> gestern wurde mein Bike direkt vor meinen Augen entwendet.
> 
> ...




Ich hab leider grad ferien, sonst könnt ich bei mir an der schule mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 303750 (29. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen mal tiergarden tour fohren



Hi,
ich würde dann mal sagen: wir sind da dabei.


----------



## S P (29. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen mal tiergarden tour fohren


----------



## rehhofer (30. August 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.00uhr oben am parke l-saal, schon mehr strecke aber auch des andere, und wie lange k.a , werd scho aweng dauern, will ja ka rennen fohren.


 
Leider für mich die falsche Zeit. Viel Spaß Euch allen in meiner (zweiten) Heimat.


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Wetter soll ja lt. Wetterbericht heute "besser" als  morgen sein -> fährt heute jemand?


----------



## microbat (1. September 2014)

weiß noch net - wann und wo...


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Bin ab ca. 18:30 Uhr startklar und peile mal Buck an....bist dabei?


----------



## derwaaal (1. September 2014)

Bin heute leider spät auf Arbeit, aber Buck is ja vor der Haustür ...
Wollt Ihr eher Toiur fahren? Oder mehr technisch/hüpfen?
Ich hatte da ne Auseinandersetzung mit nem spitzen Steinchen in Wernigerode, daher wird's wohl das Youngtimer-Hardtail werden ... :\


----------



## microbat (1. September 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Bin ab ca. 18:30 Uhr startklar und peile mal Buck an....bist dabei?


18:30 und Buck werde ich nicht schaffen.
Ich hab nix im Kofferraum und von zu Hause aus brauche ich mind. 30 Minuten zum Buck.
Falls ich heut Abend (ab 19:00) raus komme, dann mach ich das "Übliche"...

Morgen soll es vom Wetter doch eigentlich so sein wie heute und da hätte ich mein Graffel im Auto 
und wir können gerne am Buck oder STB fahren.


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Ja dann dreh ich heute ne schnelle Runde (ohne technisch, mit hüpfen ) am Buck und morgen können wir dann gerne mal wieder zum STB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario1986 (1. September 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Ja dann dreh ich heute ne schnelle Runde (ohne technisch, mit hüpfen ) am Buck und morgen können wir dann gerne mal wieder zum STB...




Evtl. wäre ich dabei. Wie lange soll die Runde heute werden? Weil mein Licht ist leider defekt!


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Will um 18:30 starten, Max. 2h! Sollte noch hell sein, kann aber auch mal 2 Lampen einpacken...


----------



## Mario1986 (1. September 2014)

Ok und von wo?


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Haupteingang TG


----------



## Mario1986 (1. September 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Haupteingang TG



OK. Dann bin ich so gegen 18.30 am Eingang, ok?


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2014)

Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (2. September 2014)

@M_C_N 
@ Rest der Gemeinde

fährt heut´ anner?
mein Plan ist gegen 19:00 zu fahrn 
bin noch unentschlossen in welchen Dreck ich wühle und auf welcher feuchten Wurzel ich rutschen mag...
zur Wahl steht: STB (schlammig) oder TG (weniger schlammig) oder "Das Übliche"


----------



## derwaaal (2. September 2014)

Servus,
um 18°° Schlammbad am TG mit DAV


----------



## M_C_N (2. September 2014)

Ist das Wetter in Nbg denn gut? In Erl regnet es immer mal wieder und ist richtig feucht...Radar schaut für Nbg auch nicht allzu gut aus...!


----------



## katl22 (2. September 2014)

Hi. In nbg is es vermutlich ähnlich wie in erlangen. Es ist meist bewölkt plus regen und kurz mal sonne.


----------



## M_C_N (2. September 2014)

Dann bin ich raus für heute! Donnerstag soll ja ausnahmsweise das Wetter mal wieder gut sein -> STB 19 Uhr?!


----------



## microbat (2. September 2014)

18:00 schaff´ i´ net
- na dann fahr ich allein in "weniger schlammig" oder "Das Übliche" (mit Musik)

@M_C_N 
Donnerstag: hab´ i´ heut´ no´ koan´ Plan...


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2014)

@topolino es war eigentlich gar nit schlammig, net mal Schuhe oder Beine waren dreckig, vielleicht lag es auch an @HTWolfi geschickter Routenauswahl!
Und 2-3 Projekte vom letzten Mal konnte ich zumachen, dafür paar neue aufgemacht ... wie üblich.
Und den letzten "Drop" auf der YoLo hab ich gemacht! Ich weiß nix Großes für einige hier, aber für mich schon  muss wohl am Rahmen liegen


----------



## microbat (3. September 2014)

Stimmt - die vier Schlammlöcher waren zu umgehen, 
weshalb am "alten" Bike noch der Schmodder vom Urlaub hängt
und ich immer noch keinen Grund hatte das "Alte" mal zu putzen...
...aber heute Abend ergeben sich neue Möglichkeiten zur Sauerei 

Dachte auf der Yolo gibts nur hüpf aber kein drop


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2014)

aktiv gedroppt


----------



## M_C_N (3. September 2014)

Also wir sind am Montag ordentlich dreckig geworden - haben aber auch jedes Schlammloch mitgenommen 


> aktiv gedroppt


 Den Northshore Drop ganz unten? 

@topolino : Hat sich deine Planung bzgl. Do schon konkretisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Den Northshore Drop ganz unten?



Nein!  den letzten von den drei, der mit der Schlammgrube danach.
Sonst wär ich einer von den ganz Großen!


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2014)

3? Is der holzdropp am anfang wieder dran gebaut? Ins. sinds außerdem 4 drops auf der line


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2014)

wennste den Baumstumpf mitzählst, sinds 4, mit Northshore 5,
also dann der 4., der vor der NS (ganz unten, wie erwähnt )

Edith sagt: ah, jetzt check ich's: beim ersten hamse ja so n Baumstumpf hingezimmert, jetzt kann man auch drüberrollern, aber dafür ist das Landing weiter hinten also braucht man scho a weng an Anlauf


----------



## microbat (3. September 2014)

@M_C_N 
Do. / 19:00 / STB = sollte meinerseits klappen

Ansonsten brauch ich doch mal ´ne Zeichnung vom TG Gebiet MIT den Namen der verschiedenen "Möglichkeiten".
Ich hab´ das Gefühl, das ich die zwar (fast) alle kenne (und meide) aber keinen Plan von deren Namen habe.


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauch ich doch mal ´ne Zeichnung vom TG Gebiet MIT den Namen der verschiedenen "Möglichkeiten".
> Ich hab´ das Gefühl, das ich die zwar (fast) alle kenne (und meide) aber keinen Plan von deren Namen habe.


bei der Yolo steht's ja dran


----------



## microbat (3. September 2014)

ich ahne grad was die yolo ist - dachte immer die wär wo anders - eben eher hüpf
demnach ist die yolo ja eher nur drop
aber schmierwurst äh  is`mir´a´wurscht


----------



## M_C_N (3. September 2014)

> Do. / 19:00 / STB = sollte meinerseits klappen


 Super, dann halten wir das mal fest!


----------



## microbat (4. September 2014)

heute / 19:00 / STB = klappt & bis gleich


----------



## M_C_N (4. September 2014)

Jepp...bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. September 2014)

morgen jemand lust auf maximiliangrottn tour??


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2014)

Bin eingespannt


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2014)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich am Sonntag irgendwo im Osten - wahrscheinlich Hersbruck


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2014)

Reini, 5m weiter links stand ich vorhin, hab dich garnicht gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (5. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich am Sonntag irgendwo im Osten - wahrscheinlich Hersbruck



Wir sind dabei und könnten dich gerne wieder im Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## derwaaal (5. September 2014)

beim Trick Contest stand ich auch mal da, vorher an wechselnden Standorten, hauptsächlich genau gegenüber.
Waren schon ein paar nette Tricks dabei ...
Der Reifenplatzer war nicht so dolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. September 2014)

Habe mir das Training auch mal angeschaut und dabei auch den/die ein(e) oder andere(n) getroffen.


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2014)

Top Fotos 

Muss morgen wieder den Tag neben dem Rathaus auf der Strecke verbringen. Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. September 2014)

Pinkbike hats auch schick eingefangen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-day-of-the-red-bull-district-ride-2014.html


----------



## SuShu (6. September 2014)

Bikemanufaktur schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei und könnten dich gerne wieder im Auto mitnehmen.


Ich würde gerne um 10:00 in Hersbruck starten


----------



## lowfat (6. September 2014)

@S P fette Bilder!


----------



## S P (6. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne um 10:00 in Hersbruck starten



Wo genau?


----------



## dertobel (6. September 2014)




----------



## Tobias (6. September 2014)

@S P Tolle Bilder - die spezielle Technik kannte ich noch nicht aber die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen! Foto-Story vom Finale von uns kommt in kürze!


----------



## Deleted 303750 (7. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne um 10:00 in Hersbruck starten



Guten Morgen,
hast noch eine PN, die du uns noch nicht beantwortet hast (Abfahrtszeit!). Wenn wir um 10 in HEB sein wollen, sollten wir ein wenig früher los, als du angegeben hast.
Bitte melde dich mal. 

Achtung:
S P hat auch Interesse. Er bräuchte einen Treffpunkt in HEB.


----------



## SuShu (7. September 2014)

Bikemanufaktur schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hast noch eine PN, die du uns noch nicht beantwortet hast (Abfahrtszeit!). Wenn wir um 10 in HEB sein wollen, sollten wir ein wenig früher los, als du angegeben hast.
> Bitte melde dich mal.



Normalerweise brauche ich von der Südstadt bis Hersbruck über die A9 ca. 1/2 Stunde. Ist ja kein Berufsverkehr. Wir können uns auch gerne um 9:00 schon treffen.

Jetzt habe ich den Fehler in der PN gesehen. Ich wollte 9:15 tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (7. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Normalerweise brauche ich von der Südstadt bis Hersbruck über die A9 ca. 1/2 Stunde. Ist ja kein Berufsverkehr. Wir können uns auch gerne um 9:00 schon treffen.


Guten Morgen SuShu,

Wir bräuchten noch den Treffpunkt in Hersbruck.


----------



## SuShu (7. September 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wo genau?


Wir parken irgendwo am Anfang der Eichendorffstraße 49.512589, 11.436577


----------



## Deleted 303750 (7. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Normalerweise brauche ich von der Südstadt bis Hersbruck über die A9 ca. 1/2 Stunde. Ist ja kein Berufsverkehr. Wir können uns auch gerne um 9:00 schon treffen.



Wir kommen um 9:00 zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2014)

ich werd um 10.00uhr mal stb fohren


----------



## S P (7. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wir parken irgendwo am Anfang der Eichendorffstraße 49.512589, 11.436577



Schaffen es leider nicht mehr. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Michi92 (7. September 2014)

Servus, sonst noch jemand in / um Nbg am riden heute? Komme ausm Hersbrucker eck und bin erst seit kurzem wieder dabei. Kenne außer die heimischen Trails um Hirschbach/Hersbruck noch nicht so viel.


----------



## lowfat (7. September 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd um 10.00uhr mal stb fohren


mist, war schon verplant...


----------



## SuShu (7. September 2014)

Zur Hersbrucker Tour nachher


S P schrieb:


> Schaffen es leider nicht mehr. Bis zum nächsten mal.


Schade, dass ihr nicht dabei wart. Vielleicht klappt´s ja im Oktober. L&R würden gerne die Ringwallrunde noch fahren.


----------



## keinspassphil (7. September 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

mein Name ist Philipp, bin hier schon eine Weile am mitlesen und konnte am Stb auch schon die eine oder andre Bekanntschaft machen. Da ich für die kommenden Tage wohl solo fahre, suche ich noch ein wenig Gesellschaft für Stb/Worzeldorftrails oder gerne auch andere Singletrails. Allerdings sind mir die Dienstags-/Donnerstagsrunde immer ein wenig zu spät dran, deswegen lieber Nachmittags.

Tja, wenns noch Fragen gibt dann bitte immer heraus damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Zur Hersbrucker Tour nachher
> 
> Schade, dass ihr nicht dabei wart. Vielleicht klappt´s ja im Oktober. L&R würden gerne die Ringwallrunde noch fahren.



Is das die Runde, wie sie in diesem Franken-Führer beschrieben ist???? Die kann man doch nicht wirklich fahren, oder? Ich musste da am Wall bergauf jedenfalls das meiste schieben... :-(


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is das die Runde, wie sie in diesem Franken-Führer beschrieben ist???? Die kann man doch nicht wirklich fahren, oder? Ich musste da am Wall bergauf jedenfalls das meiste schieben... :-(


Habt Ihr da nen Link, bitte?


----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Du meinst nen Track? Oder nen Link zum Führer?


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Du meinst nen Track? Oder nen Link zum Führer?


irgendwelche Infos zu Strecke und/oder Streckenverlauf, am besten Trak UND Link zum Führer 
Ich habe zwar http://www.freizeitfuehrer-franken.de/ gefunden aber dort nichts zu Ringwallrunde gefunden.
Btw, gibt man "Franken Führer" bei Google ein, kommt ganz was anderes


----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Ab sofort bitte darauf verzichten, nach irgendwelchen Führern zu googeln:
http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=58
Ich hab den von 2012. Find aber, die Touren sind jetzt nicht der Bringer. Bergauf kotz ich mir die Seele aus'm Leib und bergab is dann im Vergleich eher... lahm... Zumindest, wenn man ne Abfahrt erwartet dich annähernd ähnlich fordernd ist.


----------



## S P (8. September 2014)

@derwaaal Mit einer Suchmaschine kannst du umgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (8. September 2014)

Werde morgen gegen 19 Uhr zu einer Runde am TG aufbrechen...irgendwer dabei?


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2014)

S P schrieb:


> @derwaaal Mit einer Suchmaschine kannst du umgehen?


mit einer ja, aber es gibt so viele 
Nee, ich hab ja geschaut, aber nichts gefunden mit Bezug zu Mtb - sry

Jetzt hab ich Deinen Suchmaschinen-Link gesehen, danke, aber der Hinweis auf Houbirg hatte mir bislang gefehlt.


----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Hast du mal in deinem Posteingang geguckt?


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is das die Runde, wie sie in diesem Franken-Führer beschrieben ist????


Nein


Achtzig schrieb:


> Die kann man doch nicht wirklich fahren, oder? Ich musste da am Wall bergauf jedenfalls das meiste schieben... :-(


Fahr vom Hohlen Fels aus entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn, dann ist er theoretisch komplett fahrbar.


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Bergauf kotz ich mir die Seele aus'm Leib und bergab is dann im Vergleich eher... lahm... Zumindest, wenn man ne Abfahrt erwartet dich annähernd ähnlich fordernd ist.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Manche Tour ist um 100% besser, wenn man sie einfach entgegengesetzt fährt. Meine Empfehlung: Manche Touren haben ganz nette Anteile. Wenn man die kennt, einfach eine Wanderkarte nehmen und dann schauen, wie man´s verbessern kann...


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Hast du mal in deinem Posteingang geguckt?


Ja, habe ich. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2014)

@derwaaal: Ringwallrunde=irgendwelche Wege im Bereich Hartmannshof/Pommelsbrunn/Happurg...(dort gibt es etliche schöne Varianten), in die man den keltischen Ringwall an der Houbirg oberhalb von Happurg einbastelt.


----------



## microbat (8. September 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Werde morgen gegen 19 Uhr zu einer Runde am TG aufbrechen...irgendwer dabei?



Hi,
TG hatte ich die letzten drei Tage...
...falls ich es morgen rechtzeitig schaffe,
würde ich mal versuchen um 17:30 Uhr ab STB zu fahren...
oder falls es später wird ab TG übern Brunnero zur Rö-Kla und Retour.

 i´ weiß scho - des is a`super blanungsgrundlogn....
Sicher ist nur, dass ich das Trekking Bike verwende.


----------



## M_C_N (8. September 2014)

17:30 Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen und muss mir daher gar nicht den Kopf bzgl. Planung zerbrechen...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. September 2014)

Teufelskirche bei Altdorf - staubtrocken 







Da sind außerdem noch paar Bäume umgefallen, jetzt muss man gleich ein paar mal absteigen. 
Dafür reizvoll für Schwammerl-Fans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. September 2014)

Heute TG-Runde? ca. 18:45-19°° ??


----------



## derwaaal (12. September 2014)

Vielleicht doch mal n Banshee kaufen?


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2014)

Wenn man damit automatisch so gut fahren könnte, dann würde ich mir sofort eins kaufen 

Frage an euch Franken: Ist es bei so einem Wetter am Moritzberg recht matschig bzw. sollte man ihn da meiden oder gehts trotzdem halbwegs zum fahren?


----------



## flockwhite (12. September 2014)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob es hier einen Dirtbiker gibt der einem Anfänger unter die Arme greifen würde.  

Zuerst wäre es eher ne technische Beratung, später dann eben die richtige Technik zum springen 

Wenn sich wer erbarmen möchte kann sich ja bei mir mal via PN melden


----------



## Achtzig (12. September 2014)

Moritzberg und Konsorten sind schon eher von schlammiger Natur. Vor allem auf der Lehmseite des Dünenwegs...
Aber besser fahren als daheim bleiben!


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch mal n Banshee kaufen?



das ist nie verkehrt  Das Legend geht echt gut, die Rune-Fahrer die ich kenne sind auch sehr zufrieden. Und seit ner Weile gibt's auch einen guten Laden hier, der offizieller Banshee-Händler ist


----------



## derwaaal (12. September 2014)

welcher denn? achja, der Joe hat jetzt Devinci statt BMC


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2014)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## S P (12. September 2014)

Zuhause rausgeflogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. September 2014)

cool - sogar schon mit ´nen H


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. September 2014)

@Milan0 Wohnst du da? Dann klingel ich dich´s nächste mal raus wenn ich Richtung Löwengrube fahr


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2014)

Ne haben nur nen Döner vom Akkol geholt


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> welcher denn? achja, der Joe hat jetzt Devinci statt BMC



http://www.bikedevilz.de

@topolino H-Kennzeichen ist der einzige Weg, die Steuern erträglich zu machen, 2l Diesel 0 ist nicht lustig, als Benziner auch nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2014)

Ohne H geht es mit Sessionkennzeichen aber auch mit Steuer und Versicherung.  

Mit H ist das natürlich komfortabler 260€ Steuer und Versicherung mit TK für das ganze Jahr


----------



## M_C_N (13. September 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (14. September 2014)

Fahr gegen 13 Uhr Richtung Buck...falls doch noch jemand fahren will!


----------



## psijc (14. September 2014)

Wollte an frühen Nachmittag eh eine eine drehen, würde mich anschließen wenns nicht so extrem wird


----------



## M_C_N (14. September 2014)

Wird es sicherlich nicht!  Start ca. 13 Uhr Haupteingang TG!


----------



## psijc (14. September 2014)

OK bis gleich


----------



## microbat (14. September 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ohne H geht es mit Sessionkennzeichen aber auch mit Steuer und Versicherung.
> Mit H ist das natürlich komfortabler 260€ Steuer und Versicherung mit TK für das ganze Jahr



so ´nen "H" brauch ich auch  


(~900€ = 2,4 l D - Bulli mit VK ... "H" gibt es aber erst in ~ 20 Jahren )


----------



## Achtzig (14. September 2014)

Na des nenn ich mal Weitsicht,  bei nem Neuwagen schon ans h zu denken.


----------



## psijc (15. September 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand am STB oder TG?


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2014)

donnerstag fahr ich evtl. stb, kommt drauf an ob ich jemanden für die "anreiße" finde.


----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2014)

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder fahren, bin aber derzeit mit dem Bus und Arbeit voll... 

Evtl bin ich dabei, jedoch "nur" mit dem CC Radl


----------



## psijc (16. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen treffen 17:45 am STB. Oder ist das zu früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. September 2014)

17:45 bin ich wahrscheinlich noch auf Arbeit  

Wird bei mir aber mal wieder sowieso nichts...


----------



## LesPaul (16. September 2014)

Für den Fall, dass jemand auf der Suche ist nach einem Big Bike:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/454735-specialized-status-ii-2014-m
Der Preis ist verhandelbar.


----------



## derwaaal (17. September 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> donnerstag fahr ich evtl. stb, kommt drauf an ob ich jemanden für die "anreiße" finde.


Hey @rebirth,
wie schaut's aus?
Fährst Du morgen?
Ab wann? 17:45 wäre mir zu früh ...
Es sei denn, ich kann zu Hause arbeiten. Das ist aber noch unklar.


----------



## SuShu (18. September 2014)

Hat jemand morgen tagsüber Zeit für ein bisschen Fränkische?


----------



## psijc (20. September 2014)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der Sonntags-Runde?


----------



## derwaaal (21. September 2014)

schön feucht grad


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2014)

Hat jemand ne 15er fox achse am großen parkplatz gefunden?


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2014)

Heute Abend hätte ich mal wieder Zeit. 

Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde STB? 
Nicht zu verspielt, kann nur mit dem CC Radl kommen


----------



## derwaaal (23. September 2014)

17:30 DAV TG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2014)

17:30 schaffe ich nicht


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2014)

Später kommt nichts zusammen? 
Dann plane ich heute Abend anders...


----------



## S P (23. September 2014)

Doch - 21 Uhr Engel.


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2014)

Das klingt auch interessant


----------



## SuShu (23. September 2014)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich nochmal quer durch die Fränkische von Pegnitz nach Ebermannstadt fahren. Die Wetterprognose für das nächste Wochenende sieht ganz gut aus. Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit dafür. Mag jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2014)

War doch ne schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (23. September 2014)

@SuShu wenn du am Sonntag fährst.


----------



## SuShu (24. September 2014)

@derwaal: Wird wahrscheinlich eher Samstag.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2014)

beim Downhill wurde letzte Nacht eingebrochen: das Rad hier fehlt:










> ACHTUNG!!! Bei uns wurde in der Nacht vom 24.09.14 auf den 25.09.14 eingebrochen! Es wurde ein hochwertiges Rad aus unserem Schaufenster entwendet.
> Bike: Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29er in Carbon/Grün
> FOX Gabel+FOX Dämpfer mit "Brain"
> Formula Scheibenbremsen
> ...


----------



## M_C_N (26. September 2014)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück - fährt jemand Sa oder So?


----------



## psijc (26. September 2014)

Bin heute ab 16 Uhr am stb unterwegs. 
Außerdem hatte ich Sonntag früh angedacht...


----------



## softlurch (26. September 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem hatte ich Sonntag früh angedacht...


Sonntagvormittag so zwischen halb 11 und 11 et STB wäre meine Vorstellung


----------



## bh46 (26. September 2014)

Jemand morgen im Tiergarten unterwegs ?


----------



## psijc (27. September 2014)

Bin morgen ab 10:30 am STB


----------



## M_C_N (28. September 2014)

@softlurch, @psijc Bis 11 Uhr könnte ich es auch zum STB schaffen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## softlurch (28. September 2014)

Ich schaffs auch erst um 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (28. September 2014)

OK dann 11 am Parkplatz


----------



## psijc (1. Oktober 2014)

Morgen abend ne schnelle Runde?  Start ~ 17:45


----------



## AnAx (3. Oktober 2014)

Heut jemand am Buck unterwegs?


----------



## bh46 (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus AnAx,
ich bin heute am Buck unterwegs.


----------



## bh46 (3. Oktober 2014)

Was hast du denn geplant ? Vielleicht geht ja eine kleine Tour zusammen.


----------



## AnAx (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi, war jetzt schon mit nem Freund unterwegs...bis mein verflixtes Schaltwerk ne Speiche gekillt hat und dabei verbogen ist...
Wünsch dir viel Spaß!


----------



## M_C_N (9. Oktober 2014)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin schon voll auf Entzug, aber schaffe es zeitlich nicht!


----------



## microbat (9. Oktober 2014)

...schaffe schaffe Häusle baue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (9. Oktober 2014)

@M_C_N was machste jetzt?


----------



## stroker (10. Oktober 2014)

in case of interrest: Morgen Fahrradtrial in Großhabersdorf
http://www.msc-grosshabersdorf.de/


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Oktober 2014)

Falls es morgen nicht regnet, dann werde ich 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab STB drehen, voraussichtlich mit/bis Schwarzachklamm.


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nicht regnet, dann werde ich 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab STB drehen, voraussichtlich mit/bis Schwarzachklamm.


martina u ich werden dabei sen, wetter sollte i.o sein


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch um 11 am Parkplatz. Habe aber ein paar Anfänger im Gepäck und drehen eine eigene Runde. Biergarten danach ist dann wieder drin


----------



## Deleted 303750 (11. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nicht regnet, dann werde ich 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab STB drehen, voraussichtlich mit/bis Schwarzachklamm.


Wir sind zwar Anfänger, aber lassen uns nicht abschrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (11. Oktober 2014)

Werde nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nicht regnet, dann werde ich 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab STB drehen, voraussichtlich mit/bis Schwarzachklamm.


Wolfi, es geht um Samstag also heute, oder?


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wolfi, es geht um Samstag also heute, oder?


wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Oktober 2014)

Samstag, 11.10.2014 11:00 Uhr (mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit (MESZ, UTC+2h))


----------



## derwaaal (11. Oktober 2014)

Leider hat die Gartenarbeit doch länger gedauert. Die zwanzig Minuten Verspätung konnte ich nicht mehr aufholen. Ich hoffte Euch noch an den üblichen Spielplätzen zu treffen. Naja, beim nächsten Mal ...


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das neue Rad ist einfach ein Traum. Richtig ausgefahren habe ich es nicht, aber wird die Tage noch gemacht


----------



## M_C_N (11. Oktober 2014)

Neues Rad?


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Oktober 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das neue Rad ist einfach ein Traum.



Ich würde sagen, das zweit beste Rad der Welt.
Das »Beste Rad der Welt« ist immer noch grün!


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2014)

Um es mit den Worten vom Roland zu sagen, dass beste Bike der Welt!


----------



## suoixon (11. Oktober 2014)

Hast nun auch ein 601?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich tippe eher auf neues HT, kein Carbon....On One 456 Evo 2?!


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2014)

Ein Cube


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2014)

@M_C_N

Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Oktober 2014)

ja. bei 149 £ kann man schonmal zuschlagen


----------



## psijc (12. Oktober 2014)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## softlurch (12. Oktober 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?


Werd so gegen 11:15h ein bisschen am STB spielen gehen. Nix langes und keine Tour heute.


----------



## dertobel (12. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das zweit beste Rad der Welt.
> Das »Beste Rad der Welt« ist immer noch grün!


... oder orange - schwarz :-D


----------



## microbat (12. Oktober 2014)

genau


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten vom Roland zu sagen, dass beste Bike der Welt!


Ja, so würde ich das auch sagen wenns ein schwarzes 601 wäre


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das zweit beste Rad der Welt.
> Das »Beste Rad der Welt« ist immer noch grün!


Das kann nicht sein. da täuscht du dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. da täuscht du dich.



Genau. Wenn dann ists blau/schwarz


----------



## derwaaal (13. Oktober 2014)

ich hab gern das drittbeste Bike - so als Anfänger langt das zuweil....


----------



## Milan0 (13. Oktober 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich hab gern das drittbeste Bike - so als Anfänger langt das zuweil....


Du hast 27.5 er Laufräder. Fang von hinten das zählen an


----------



## derwaaal (13. Oktober 2014)

Äh, na gut.
Ich meinte ja auch das Hardtail - hüstel
bei dem müsste ich aber noch weiter hinten das Zählen anfangen.


----------



## softlurch (13. Oktober 2014)

Schluss mit dem Gschmarri!

Das _aller_beste Bike der Welt ist weiß und gibt's bei mir zu kaufen - wer Interesse hat und nen ernsthaften Preis zahlen will, der meldet sich per PN oder auf anderen bekannten Wegen …



 
Rotwild E1, Größe M (44cm), Federweg 180mm vorn (Marzocchi 66 Evo Ti) und 175mm hinten. LRS custom-build mit FlowEX und DT 240er Naben (1700gr). Bremsen SLX, Schaltung Zee mit Saint-Trigger. Syntace Vector 740 Carbon Lenker. Sattelstütze wäre ne manuelle Kindshock Supernatural 125mm, Pedale und Kettenblätter individuell. Am HR sitzt entgegen der Abbildung ein Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 ST
Hatte das Rad ca. 3 Monate in Gebrauch und selbstverständlich wenig gefahren.


----------



## dertobel (13. Oktober 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Gschmarri!
> 
> Das _aller_beste Bike der Welt ist weiß und gibt's bei mir zu kaufen - wer Interesse hat und nen ernsthaften Preis zahlen will, der meldet sich per PN oder auf anderen bekannten Wegen …



Sorry Lurchi - das ist unglaubwürdig! Denn das _allerbeste_ Rad verkauft man nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (13. Oktober 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> Sorry Lurchi - das ist unglaubwürdig! Denn das _allerbeste_ Rad verkauft man nicht!


Du darfst den Kontext nicht außer Acht lassen: das allerbeste _der Welt_
Das allerbeste des Universums behalte ich natürlich 

Edit: Dass ich verkaufen will, ist völlig ernst gemeint!


----------



## derwaaal (13. Oktober 2014)

und wieder zurück auf 26" ??!
Nee danke, die Häme vom Abendschüler würde ich dann net aushalten


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> ... oder orange - schwarz :-D


und hat 650bee


----------



## dertobel (14. Oktober 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Du darfst den Kontext nicht außer Acht lassen: das allerbeste _der Welt_
> Das allerbeste des Universums behalte ich natürlich
> 
> Edit: Dass ich verkaufen will, ist völlig ernst gemeint!


Ok! Mea culpa. Auch wenn in deinem Universum wohl das Shan fehlt...


----------



## dertobel (14. Oktober 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> und hat 650bee


Oder 26"- da bin ich konservativ


----------



## balt (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo beisammen,

hat jemand Lust morgen (Sonntag) eine mittelgroße, abfahrtslastige Runde in der Fränkischen oder um Nürnberg zu drehen? (Meine Präferenz sind flowige Trails, gerne hoch und runter).

VG Baltasar


----------



## suoixon (18. Oktober 2014)

Lust wie die sau, aber leider besteht mein neues Rad bisher nur aus Steuersatz, Rahmen und Laufrädern


----------



## psijc (18. Oktober 2014)

balt schrieb:


> Hallo beisammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen (Sonntag) eine mittelgroße, abfahrtslastige Runde in der Fränkischen oder um Nürnberg zu drehen? (Meine Präferenz sind flowige Trails, gerne hoch und runter).
> 
> VG Baltasar


Grundsätzlich gerne. Was genau stellst du dir vor Km und zeitlich?
Gruß Julian


----------



## balt (18. Oktober 2014)

@psijc: Ich hätte an 2-3 h und das was man bei mittelschnellem Fahren so an km schafft gedacht. Bin allgemein offen, habe aber aktuell keine gute Kondition.

@suoixon: Klingt nach einem Zustand, den Du abstellen solltest ;-)


----------



## softlurch (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr (Sonntag) ab 11Uhr ne flotte Runde STB oder auch nur spielen - je nach dem, wie sich einer mit dazu gesellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (18. Oktober 2014)

@balt großteil ist schon bestellt bzw. klar was es werden soll.


----------



## psijc (19. Oktober 2014)

@ balt @softlurch STB wäre ich dabei. Wird aber ca. 11:10 Uhr


----------



## balt (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin inzwischen Richtung fränkische Unterwegs. Wofür steht die Abkürzung STB eigentlich?


----------



## psijc (19. Oktober 2014)

@balt Gemeint ist der Biergarten "Am Steinbrüchlein". Startpunkt für kleine und Runden im Gebiet zwischen A 73 und Ludwigskanal bis Wendelstein. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Revier was NBG zu bieten hat.


----------



## suoixon (19. Oktober 2014)

@balt *St*ein*B*rüchlein


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2014)

@balt steinbrüchlein. Bist du richtung leutenbach unterwegs?


----------



## balt (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich treffe mich um 10 in Leutenbach -- ach Steinbrüchlein -- kurz war ich da schon, könnte es aber gerade nicht auflösen. Danke für die Erläuterung -- da wäre ich demnächst auch mal dabei.
Viel Freude Euch beim fahren!


----------



## softlurch (19. Oktober 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> @ balt @softlurch STB wäre ich dabei. Wird aber ca. 11:10 Uhr


Werd schon etwas früher da sein. Entweder steh ich kurz nach 11 am Parkplatz oder du schauhst bei den bekannten Spielplätzen am Parkplatz vorbei.


----------



## psijc (19. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (19. Oktober 2014)

Achtung, Eilmeldung: UFO's in Nürnberg gesichtet. Hobby-Fotograf macht unfassbare Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-73#post-12401467 

UFO: *U*nglaublich gut *F*liegendes *O*n-One


----------



## softlurch (20. Oktober 2014)

Bild des Tages voten:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1722340


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2014)

erledigt.

Das nächste Mal noch auf den Gesichtsausdruck achten


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2014)

Wochenendwetter soll gut werden und dieses wollen wir noch mal nutzen und eine schöne *Trailtour* im Altmühltal* machen. Bisher sind Martina, Peter und ich dabei.
Wir treffen uns am *Samstag* um 09:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein und fahren von dort mit dem Auto nach *Kipfenberg* (Fahrzeit ca. 40 Minuten (60km)).

Also, falls jemand Interesse und Lust hat, bitte Bescheid geben.

*Die Tour hat eine Länge von 35-40km und 800-1000 Höhenmeter – je nach Variante.


----------



## SuShu (23. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wochenendwetter soll gut werden und dieses wollen wir noch mal nutzen und eine schöne *Trailtour* im Altmühltal* machen. Bisher sind Martina, Peter und ich dabei.
> Wir treffen uns am *Samstag* um 09:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein und fahren von dort mit dem Auto nach *Kipfenberg* (Fahrzeit ca. 40 Minuten (60km)).
> 
> Also, falls jemand Interesse und Lust hat, bitte Bescheid geben.
> ...


Mmmh, wollte eigentlich Sonntag fahren. Aber mal wieder Altmühltal ist auch nicht schlecht. Bin evtl. dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2014)

und ich bin mal wieder nicht im Lande ...

werde wohl Sonntag ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2014)

Fürs Altmühltal würde ich sogar mal zeitig aus´m Bett fallen
- aber das habe ich ja schon vor zum Hütte sanieren


----------



## bärlein (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe leider zu spät reingeschaut, bei der Tour im Altmühltal heute wär ich gern dabei gewesen. Zwar bin ich technisch nicht ganz so gut und manchmal auch etwas ängstlich, aber ich kann schnell schieben, wenn es sein muss.

Wann und wo soll es morgen losgehen, bzw. fährt heute mittag noch jemand?


----------



## softlurch (25. Oktober 2014)

@Milan0 wann willst morgen fahren? Ich werd so halb 11 / 11h Zeit haben. Aber nicht den ganzen Tag, vielleicht so 2, 3 Stündchen. Können ja am STB ne Marken-Partner Runde drehen


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2014)

von mir aus auch so früh schon . Machen wir um 11 am Parkplatz

Ob Tour oder nur bisschen spielen sehen wir dann


----------



## softlurch (25. Oktober 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> von mir aus auch so früh schon . Machen wir um 11 am Parkplatz
> 
> Ob Tour oder nur bisschen spielen sehen wir dann


Ja prima 
Gespielt habe ich letzte Woche schon. Können ruhig ein bisschen fahren (und zwischendurch mal spielen)


----------



## bärlein (25. Oktober 2014)

Okay, wenn der Mut mich nicht verlässt, schau ich mal vorbei....


----------



## Grizzly28 (25. Oktober 2014)

Nehmt ihr noch einen alten Sack mit (ich komm grad noch ohne Hilfe über die Straße)? Falls es mir zu viel wird kehr ich einfach um, aber ich würde gerne mal was am STB kennenlernen.


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi. Ich selbst bin heute verhindert, aber grundsätzlich ists so das jeder neue (erstmal) willkommen ist


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2014)

schön, dass hier mal wieder was geht.
Ich bin heute leider verhindert.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Winter-Nite-Rides, auch wenn es wohl diesen Winter kälter und schneereicher als letztes Jahr wird, aber das sollte uns nicht abschrecken.


----------



## Grizzly28 (26. Oktober 2014)

Also gut ich bin dann gegen 11:00 am Parkplatz. Ich habe einen dunkelgrauen VW Bus und ein auch dunkelgraues Specialized bike. Weil ich euch nicht kenne und wahrscheinlich einge Radler da sind wäre es schön wenn einer von euch auf mich zu kähme.
Bis bald, freu mich schon drauf mal wieder ein neues Gelände kennenzulernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin schon gegen 10 Uhr da und treibe mich in Parkplatznähe rum. @Milan0 kommst auch schon weng früher? Mein kleinmenschlicher Wecker hat das mit der Zeitumstellung noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt ...


----------



## softlurch (26. Oktober 2014)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Also gut ich bin dann gegen 11:00 am Parkplatz. Ich habe einen dunkelgrauen VW Bus und ein auch dunkelgraues Specialized bike. Weil ich euch nicht kenne und wahrscheinlich einge Radler da sind wäre es schön wenn einer von euch auf mich zu kähme.
> Bis bald, freu mich schon drauf mal wieder ein neues Gelände kennenzulernen!


Alles klar!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal und fahre dann los


----------



## bärlein (26. Oktober 2014)

mal sehen, ob ich jemand kenne... ich fahre ein weißes Liteville, bin kurz vor 11Uhr da.


----------



## psijc (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme nach... Ca 11:20 Uhr


----------



## Grizzly28 (26. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen, war eine super Tour!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Runde heute!
Muss schon sagen, mit den besten Bikes der Welt lässt es sich schön touren


----------



## Acidray (27. Oktober 2014)

Da ich aus Wendelstein komme, wollte ich einmal fragen, wie dass bei euch so abläuft? Seid ihr  alle voll die Profis, die die krassen Tricks fahren... oder was auch immer? Ich wäre ein Mittdreißiger, der ganz entspannt mal mitfahren würde...


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst gerne einfach mal mitfahren und dir das anschauen. Wir beißen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2014)

Backflip solltest Du aber schon können!


----------



## psijc (27. Oktober 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> Ich komme nach... Ca 11:20 Uhr


Danke fürs Warten!


----------



## Michi92 (27. Oktober 2014)

steht demnächst auch mal ein Night-Ride an?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2014)

psijc schrieb:


> Danke fürs Warten!



Kostet eigentlich das Bier danach.
Aber da warst ja pünktlich weg


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2014)

Michi92 schrieb:


> steht demnächst auch mal ein Night-Ride an?



Das könnte man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das könnte man mal ausprobieren.


hast wohl wieder ne neue Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2014)

Was? Versteh ich net.. 

Wer wär denn morgen dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2014)

ich schaffe es nicht mehr unter der Woche 

Werde wohl Samstag mittag wieder eine Runde im Hellen drehen


----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2014)

Wetter am WE soll gut werden. Fährt jemand mit in die Fränkische raus?


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wetter am WE soll gut werden. Fährt jemand mit in die Fränkische raus?


wir werden am sonntag was fahren, evt samstags nachmittag


----------



## Dorsdn (31. Oktober 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wetter am WE soll gut werden. Fährt jemand mit in die Fränkische raus?


Update: 
Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren.
Wo willst hin?
Hersbrucker Schweiz oder mit Peter in die Fränkische?

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Milan0 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich will Samstag wieder eine Runde fahren. STB oder TG ist mir egal


----------



## bärlein (31. Oktober 2014)

Ob es morgen klappt, weiß ich leider noch nicht. Werde heute Mittag schon mal ne Runde drehen, ich habe frei. Vielleicht gibt es jemand der spontan Zeit und Lust hat.
Nochmal vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen am Sonntag, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Milan0 (31. Oktober 2014)

also Treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Löwensaal morgen.


----------



## M_C_N (31. Oktober 2014)

> also Treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Löwensaal morgen.


 
Bin dabei...


----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Update:
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren.
> Wo willst hin?
> Hersbrucker Schweiz oder mit Peter in die Fränkische?
> ...


Eigentlich ist mir Samstag lieber. Dann wahrscheinlich Richtung Pegnitztal. Überlege noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (31. Oktober 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mir Samstag lieber. Dann wahrscheinlich Richtung Pegnitztal. Überlege noch.


Sorry,  hab für Samstag schon was mit dem Milano ausgemacht.  Dann ev. wann anders. Ok? Dir viel Spaß.

Oder doch Sonntag?


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2014)

was habt ihr morgen vor? TG CC-Fitfucker Tour? ^^
(Bin Sonntags am STB)


----------



## M_C_N (31. Oktober 2014)

Eine ganz normale Runde am TG - hoffe ich doch!?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Sorry,  hab für Samstag schon was mit dem Milano ausgemacht.  Dann ev. wann anders. Ok? Dir viel Spaß.
> 
> Oder doch Sonntag?


Wenn mir morgen früh nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich Samstag im Bereich Pegnitztal (Rupprechtstegen/Velden) unterwegs.


----------



## LesPaul (1. November 2014)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Bin dabei...



ich auch.


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2014)

Dito. 1105 löwensaal?


----------



## Milan0 (1. November 2014)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Bin raus


----------



## M_C_N (1. November 2014)

Ok, ich fahr hoch zum Löwensaal!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider nicht.



Schaffst es bis Sonntag 12oo zum STB? 


Nochma für alle: Heute 1200 STB. 
So die standard Dienstags Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2014)

Sorry war nicht in der Stadt gestern.


----------



## softlurch (4. November 2014)

Wer fährt heute Abend 19h Standard Dienstagsrunde im STB?
Edit: und Reini sag Bescheid, wenn du nicht im Land bist oder zu lange kacken musst und es nicht schaffst


----------



## Milan0 (4. November 2014)

Werde um die zeit auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit sein. Also bin raus


----------



## S P (4. November 2014)




----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2014)

so neuer Versuch 

Sonntag 12 Uhr STB Runde


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2014)

ich werd evt um 11oouhr startn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2014)

Mal schauen, sollte ich auch schaffen

/edit:
Mit der Chefin gesprochen sind heute schon wieder in nbg, d. h.  Ich bin dabei


----------



## Grizzly28 (8. November 2014)

Wenn ich wieder mitdarf, dann komm ich auch und bring evtl. noch jemanden mit . 11:00 ist ok.


----------



## SuShu (9. November 2014)

Bin dann auch um 11 Uhr da.


----------



## psijc (9. November 2014)

Komme auch (diesmal pünktlich!)


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2014)

War eine schöne Runde heute 

Und die Martina ist wirklich TOP gefahren!

Muss wieder mehr MTB fahren


----------



## rebirth (9. November 2014)

Die Beste Runde der welt..


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde heute
> 
> Und die Martina ist wirklich TOP gefahren!
> 
> Muss wieder mehr MTB fahren


alter schleimer


----------



## suoixon (9. November 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch den Stadler 20% "Flyer"?


----------



## scratch_a (9. November 2014)

Den hier?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-tage-beim-zweirad-stadler.430744/#post-12453883


----------



## HTWolfi (10. November 2014)

Nachdem das Steinbrüchlein gestern am Sonntag zu hatte (keine Angst, ich rede nur von der Gaststätte ), waren wir noch kurz am »Weißen Häusla«. Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann doch noch mal direkt an der Wirtschaft vorbei, um zu sehen was da los ist.

Hängt doch glatt ein Zettel mit folgender Info aus:
… vom 01. November bis 28. Februar geschlossen … 

Vielleicht waren wir im Sommer einfach zu oft dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. November 2014)




----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2014)

oha. Wegen Reichtum geschlossen oder was?


----------



## Deleted 303750 (10. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> … vom 01. November bis 28. Februar geschlossen …



Oder soll uns damit gesagt werden: Hey Leute, der Sommer ist vorbei ?


----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2014)

die hatten früher im Winter auch offen. 

früher war halt doch alles besser


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> … vom 01. November bis 28. Februar geschlossen …



Und die Milf? Winterschlaf?


----------



## psijc (14. November 2014)

Morgen ne Runde am STB?


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2014)

Nicht die dümmste idee.


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2014)

Uhrzeit? evtl bin ich spontan dabei


----------



## psijc (15. November 2014)

Möglichst früh. 10 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (15. November 2014)

Bin auch flexibel :-D


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2014)

Ma abwarten was der wolfi spricht


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2014)

Bei mit geht es erst ab 11:00 – sprich, ich bin um 11:00 vor Ort.


----------



## bärlein (15. November 2014)

Wäre auch dabei um 11 Uhr, wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt...


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2014)

11 wird bei mir jetzt knapp.
@bärlein bestimmt


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2014)

@HTWolfi ich komm a paar min später, bin grad erst los gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2014)

Ok, wir warten auf dich …


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2014)

will evt am freitag so um 13.45uhr stb tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hatt


----------



## HTWolfi (19. November 2014)

Ist vorgemerkt. 
Ich hoffe, die Trails sind dann auch etwas abgetrocknet …


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ist vorgemerkt.
> Ich hoffe, die Trails sind dann auch etwas abgetrocknet …




ok, bleibt dabei, hoff nur das ned soviel staus auf der a-bahn sen


----------



## Eraserhead-de (20. November 2014)

Check; bin auch dabei! Hoffe, ich komm rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg!


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2014)

Um die Zeit hocke ich da noch ...


----------



## S P (21. November 2014)

... auf der Schüssel?


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2014)

Klar, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. November 2014)

Schüsselstellen k(n)acken


----------



## softlurch (22. November 2014)

So, wie sieht's nun aus? Wer wann wie wo Schlüsselstellenkacken am Sonntag? Ich werd zwischen halb und um 11h am STB sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. November 2014)

Kann dir ne runde am TG anbieten. Wird aber vermutlich wenig technisch. 
Treffpunkt halb 12 am Löwensaal.


----------



## suoixon (23. November 2014)

Verdammt... und immer noch kein Rad


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2014)

Fahr doch mit dem 29er?!


----------



## softlurch (23. November 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann dir ne runde am TG anbieten. Wird aber vermutlich wenig technisch.
> Treffpunkt halb 12 am Löwensaal.


Danke für dein Angebot! TG is mir zu schnell. Werd beim STB bleiben. Viel Spaß


----------



## psijc (23. November 2014)

Bin erstmal raus... Den Alfa hats zerlegt. 
Muss mich auf meine Hausrunde beschränken bis ich wieder ein großes Auto habe.
Will jemand einen Mercedes W124 Kombi oder Volvo 850 loswerden? 
Gruß Julian


----------



## ride-FX (24. November 2014)

ja. E220 Kombi, Benziner... Standort Fürth.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. November 2014)

Servus,
ich würde gerne meinen Rahmen eloxieren lassen.
Davor müsste ich ihn allerdings chemisch entlacken.
Glasperlstrahlen kommt nicht in Frage.
Weiß jemand wo ich das in Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen günstig machen lassen kann?


----------



## Bashorbadger (25. November 2014)

http://www.alu-mueller.net/

Da lassen wir viel machen, einfach mal anfragen.

mfg

edit 

pulvern dort -> http://www.pulverbeschichtungen.biz/


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. November 2014)

Da hatte ich heute breits angerufen. Die Entlacken leider nicht chemisch, sondern Strahlen nur. Und genau das wäre für eine haltbare Eloxierung nicht gut, sagten sie mir.
Ich würde also nun den Rahmen entlacken lassen und dann dort hinbringen zum eloxieren.
Oder evtl. wo anders pulvern lassen, je nachdem was günstiger ist.
Gibt es Pulverer in Nbg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (28. November 2014)

Falls sich hier der wolfi rum treibt (master of slowmotiondownhilling and Gleichgewichtsspieling), bitte mal bei mir melden  (samstagstreff wieder um 10?)


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2014)

martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 stb runde fohren


----------



## Deleted 303750 (28. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 stb runde fohren



Wir sind nicht dabei.
Fahren heute nach Langenzenn - die 2 (!) Räder hab ich schon im Auto verstaut und dann werden mal erste Fahrversuche gemacht.


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2014)

bin am WE leider nicht in Nbg, sonst wäre ich gern mal wieder mitgefahren ...


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 stb runde fohren


 Passt, bin dabei.



michik schrieb:


> Falls sich hier der wolfi rum treibt (master of slowmotiondownhilling and Gleichgewichtsspieling), bitte mal bei mir melden  (samstagstreff wieder um 10?)


Reicht dir das als Info? Falls nicht, schick mir eine PN.

Was ist eigentlich mit @katl22, @S P und dem @julian87?
Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ihr mitkommt!


----------



## S P (28. November 2014)

Ich strebe den Sonntag Vormittag im STB an... so ganz grob....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (28. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 stb runde fohren


Da freue ich mich schon, als ungebetener Gast dabei zu sein


----------



## SuShu (28. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 stb runde fohren


Bin ab 12 Uhr dort unterwegs. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich schon, als ungebetener Gast dabei zu sein


----------



## julian87 (29. November 2014)

Bin heut leider in der Schule.  Bin bald wieder dabei.


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## 0815p (29. November 2014)

schee wars heut


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2014)

Jupp, vor allem wie @nastvogel gfahrn is, a draum


----------



## S P (30. November 2014)

Werde ab 11 Uhr am STB sein.


----------



## Maxed (1. Dezember 2014)

Kennt jemand evtl. noch einen etwas längeren Flowtrail/Wanderweg in der Nbger Umgebung?

 Ich bin imom mit meinem leichten Freeridehardtail unterwegs. STB / TG / AV kenn ich bereits recht gut.

Etwas in Richtung des kurzen Stücks das rechts mal vom Weiß/Blau/Weiß Wanderweg (Richtung TG) weggeht wäre toll, nur länger 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## colombera (1. Dezember 2014)

Der Wanderweg ist der Anton -  Leidinger - Weg. 72km ab Amberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei den 72km sind aber auch lahme Stücke dabei, die sind wirklich nicht als Flowtrail zu bezeichnen - Forstautobahn triffts besser.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke, dass Maxed eh auf einen anderen Weg anspielt und nicht auf den Anton-Leidinger-Weg...("der vom Weiß/Blau/Weiß _weggeht_")...meine Vermutung geht da eher zu einen der Nordic-Walking-Strecken, welche vom A-L-Weg in Richtung TG rechts weggehen. Ansonsten finde ich den Fränkischen Dünenweg über weiten strecken schön flowig (aber auch da sind zwischendurch "Autobahnen" enthalten).

@JohSch: Bist du den A-L schon komplett von Amberg aus gefahren? Rentiert sich das Stück von Amberg bis zu uns?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2014)

@scratch_a
Nein, komplett nicht, nur ab Traunfeld bis ungefähr auf Höhe Weißenbrunn und halt zwischen Entenberg, Moritzberg und Nbg.
Da ab Traunfeld wars praktisch 100% Forstweg oder Straße, Nbg kennst ja 

Ab Amberg kann glaub ich zB @SuperSamuel was sagen?
Da steht au was: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46771.html - CC, S0, kann ich unterschreiben.
Bilder: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116210765488270908526/albums/5678273075391144897
An dem Kneippbecken bin ich auch vorbeigefahren, da läuft der Weg paar km sogar geteert 

@Maxed Dünenweg ist viel besser, würd ich auch sagen.
Von den Nordic-Walking-Strecken sind zumindest bei Fischbach auch "hübsche" Autobahnen dabei.


----------



## Maxed (3. Dezember 2014)

Der "Wanderweg" selbst ist schon eher Forstautobahn, ich spiel wie gesagt auf ein kurzes Stück mit Wurzelpassagen und großer Steinabfahrt am Ende an  Mit Flowtrail mein ich schon natürlich schon bergab S1-S2.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Jungs.
Mein Beitrag zum Anton-Leidinger-Weg:
Bin ihn im Oktober von N nach AM gefahren. Anfangs waren schon viele Trails, im Reichswald und über den Moritzberg. Später ab Alfeld war ein schöner langer Trail bis Poppberg. Das letzte Stück ab Illschwang bis AM war recht langweilig, weil am Radweg entlang eines Flusses.
Aber für's Hardtail oder Race-Fully passt der Weg schon. Als Flowtrail eignet er sich nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grizzly28 (4. Dezember 2014)

Um zur usprünglichen Frage von @Maxed zurückzukommen: Nach deiner Beschreibung meinst du wahrscheinlich den Flowtrail mit zahlreichen Rampen und Road Gap am Anfang und der schmalen Schlucht mittendrinn. Sowas gibt es m.E. bis zum Moritzberg nicht nochmal, zumindestens nicht in länger. Schöne flowige, aber flachere, auch etwas längere Trails gibt es in der Nähe davon natürlich schon noch einige, aber ich vermute, dass du die schon kennst. Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist was es oben am Brunner Berg noch gibt. Als die Autobahnunterführung gesperrt war bin ich da mal an einer Stelle vorbeigekommen, die man vieleicht mal untersuchen könnte, dazu war mir bisher aber immer die Abfahrt Richtung Röthenbachklamm zu verlockend...


----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2014)

SO 10 Uhr STB - kurzes Trailründla


----------



## SuShu (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mich anschließen, schaffe es aber evtl. nicht ganz bis 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2014)

wir wollen morgen um 10.30 wenns ned pisst stb runden dreha,falls aner z.u l hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## psijc (13. Dezember 2014)

Heute ists schlecht bei mir, wie schauts denn Sonntag aus?


----------



## S P (13. Dezember 2014)

Nass


----------



## Grizzly28 (13. Dezember 2014)

Sonntags solls regnen…


----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. Dezember 2014)

Wir kommen hin, kann aber 10 min später werden. Wenn Ihr nicht mehr da seid, fahren wir direkt zum Steinbruch und passen euch da ab.


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2014)

war schö heut, und basti, endlich a guts bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Dezember 2014)

Fein wars. Und mysteriöse Fatbike Spuren haben wir auch entdeckt....


----------



## ride-FX (13. Dezember 2014)

ich denke bald kann man nicht mehr harvester von ultrafatbike spuren unterscheiden


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (20. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ist morgen jemand an der Yolo, 3er oder Flow?


----------



## ride-FX (20. Dezember 2014)

evtl. je nach wetter lust und laune.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde wohl morgen vormittag mal wieder am STB sein. Jemand Lust und Zeit


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2014)

Wenns Wetter passd, dann bin ich gegen Mittag am STB. Kleine Runde nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2014)

Gut dann halten wir 12 Uhr fest


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Tour. Leider ist die Verwüstung noch nicht ganz beseitigt


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Dezember 2014)

Am stbr siehts noch recht wild aus...das stimmt. War etwas früher da und wollte zu euch stoßen..... aber der mtb Gott hatte heute was gegen mich ;-)
Muss Öl auf die bremsen bekommen haben...da ging fast nichts mehr...die lev fuhr plötzlich selbstständig ein und aus und die Hose hab ich mir auch zerrissen...... nach 45min lag das Bike wieder im Kofferraum.


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2014)

Jemand morgen bock auf ne wintertour am stb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (29. Dezember 2014)

Grundsätzlich gerne.  Geht aber morgen nur spontan am frühen Nachmittag


----------



## S P (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich schaue gegen 11 Uhr mal am stb vorbei.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand morgen bock auf ne wintertour am stb?





S P schrieb:


> Ich schaue gegen 11 Uhr mal am stb vorbei.


Lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## rehhofer (29. Dezember 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Lässt sich einrichten.


Hi Wolfi,

hast Du a) aus dem Fenster und b) auf Deine Signatur geschaut? - Viel Spaß und komm gut ins neue Jahr.

Grüße aus "Schneehof", Klaus


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

Der ppl is irgendwie leer..


----------



## S P (29. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der ppl is irgendwie leer..



Nächstes Mal "Bescheid sagen" - oder - pünktlich am Startpunkt sein - oder - ans Telefon gehen, wenn man dich versucht zu erreichen.

Btw. schöne Wintertour.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Dezember 2014)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Hi Wolfi,
> 
> hast Du a) aus dem Fenster und b) auf Deine Signatur geschaut? - Viel Spaß und komm gut ins neue Jahr.
> 
> Grüße aus "Schneehof", Klaus


Danke für den Hinweis, hab meinen Benutzertitel angepasst. 

Bin heute schon fast bis ins neue Jahr gerutscht, nur die »Textilbremse« hat mich gestoppt. 

Hoffe 2015 sieht man sich wieder öfter …


----------



## Dorsdn (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie war´s fahren gestern am STB?
Ist die Standardrunde auch ohne Fatbike fahrbar?

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Wie war´s fahren gestern am STB?
> Ist die Standardrunde auch ohne Fatbike fahrbar?
> 
> Gruss, Dorsdn



War fast alles fahrbar. So viel Schnee lag ja nicht. Heute sind allerdings wieder 6 cm dazu gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (30. Dezember 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene: 16:30 Nachtrodeln in Kalchi. Schnee gibts ja genug


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2015)

Guddn Tach, wollt nur kurz allen a guds neus wünschen


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2015)

gute Idee - a´guad´s neu´s


----------



## Mario1986 (2. Januar 2015)

Gesundes neues und bis bald mal!


----------



## softlurch (5. Januar 2015)

Danke gleichfalls 

Vielleicht bis morgen - 11h Schneerestesuchen im STB. Kurzes Ründchen.


----------



## lowfat (5. Januar 2015)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2015)

Werde es versuchen


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2015)

Bin leider noch nicht in der Stadt. Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## S P (6. Januar 2015)

@lowfat Mpemba-Effekt,. Scheint jedoch nur in speziellen thermodynamischen Systemen zu funktionieren.


----------



## lowfat (6. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> @lowfat Mpemba-Effekt,. Scheint jedoch nur in speziellen thermodynamischen Systemen zu funktionieren.


Das STB scheint ein orginäres thermodynamisches System zu sein. Trotzdem ein sehr merkwürdiger Effekt


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2015)

werd morgen um 10.30uhr wenns ned pisst mal ne runde stb fohren


----------



## julian87 (10. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2015)

wetter schaut gut gut aus, ich werd fohrn


----------



## bengbeng (14. Januar 2015)

hi.....was heisst STB?? lg illi


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2015)

Steinbrüchlein ?!


----------



## psijc (17. Januar 2015)

Wie siehts aus? Wetter soll morgen ganz OK sein und ich brauch dringend Auslauf  10 oder 11 am STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich peile jetzt mal 10 Uhr an...


----------



## psijc (18. Januar 2015)

... 10:30


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2015)

hat jemand morgen vormittag Bock auf ne Runde STB? So gegen 11 ...


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2015)

@JensRunge bei dir unmöglich, oder?


----------



## S P (23. Januar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> hat jemand morgen vormittag Bock auf ne Runde STB? So gegen 11 ...


Wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter hergibt, dann bin ich dabei. Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2015)

@rebirth 
Was soll mir dieser Post sagen? Bist auch dabei?


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2015)

Das soll den jens fragen ob er so früh schon zeit hat. Wenn ja fahr mer mit


----------



## S P (23. Januar 2015)

Nicht das es wieder eine Stadler Shopping-Tour wird...


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2015)

können wir ja anschließend anhängen. Habe noch Guthaben bei denen offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (23. Januar 2015)

Mmh... Wie schauts Sonntag aus?


----------



## SuShu (23. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter hergibt, dann bin ich dabei. Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.


Ich auch.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2015)

Wird 11:15 Uhr bei mir


----------



## SuShu (24. Januar 2015)

Okay


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2015)

Super Runde! 

Wann führen wir wieder die Dienstags Runde ein?


----------



## S P (24. Januar 2015)

Jup! Und wenn jemand noch einen Vorbau mit 50 oder 60mm 6° 1 1/8 auf 31,8 liegen hat bitte bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (24. Januar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Super Runde!
> 
> Wann führen wir wieder die Dienstags Runde ein?


Ab 21Uhr - wenn du wieder in der Stadt bist?


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2015)

Klar. Naja halb acht könnte ich schaffen


----------



## psijc (24. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Jup! Und wenn jemand noch einen Vorbau mit 50 oder 60mm 6° 1 1/8 auf 31,8 liegen hat bitte bescheid geben.


Hätte einen 7° 60 mm
Truvativ Husselfelt
Weder schön noch leicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Jup! Und wenn jemand noch einen Vorbau mit 50 oder 60mm 6° 1 1/8 auf 31,8 liegen hat bitte bescheid geben.



Sowas?


----------



## S P (26. Januar 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sowas?



Richtig. Bräuchte ich nur zum Test für 1-2 Wochen. Mein aktueller ist mir zu kurz.


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> .... Mein aktueller ist mir zu kurz.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Januar 2015)

ich pack den morgen mal mit ein, dann komm ich nach der Arbeit mal vorbei.

und ob es 60mm rausreißen? Er wollte ja keinen good ol' 130mm


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2015)

@stroker 

Hast meine PN noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2015)

wie schauts denn morgen mit stb runde aus, viel schnee bei euch, oder nur matschdrecksiff wie bei uns, will morgen was fohren, aber weiss nochned ob fränkische oder stb


----------



## Achtzig (30. Januar 2015)

Rund um erlenstegen heut Nachmittag nur siff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (30. Januar 2015)

»Matschdrecksiff« beschreibt die aktuellen Bedingungen perfekt.  So wie es heute Nachmittag war, macht es keinen Spaß – mir zumindest. Eventuell gefriert der Boden heute Nacht etwas, allerdings soll es morgen ja auch wieder leichte +Grade haben.

Kann morgen Früh noch mal eine kurze Wasser- oder Schneestandmeldung raus geben …


----------



## HappyGhost (30. Januar 2015)

wenn des mal wenigstens richtig schneien würde, so das der Schnee liegen bleibt


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2015)

ich denk ich werd dann lieber fränkische fohren, da liegt wenigstens aweng schnee überns siffdreck


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2015)

> des wenn mal wenigstens richtig schneien würde, so das der Schnee liegen bleibt



....die Ansicht kann gerade ich nicht nachvollziehen

G.


----------



## HappyGhost (30. Januar 2015)

also mir wäre Schnee lieber wie dieser Matsch, somal man es dann leichter beim Putzen hat


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Februar 2015)

und wie siehts aus am stbr? sehr versifft, nass? Matsch ist ja egal, aber diese dünne wässrige Dreckszeugs nervt


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn du den "flotten otto" hast solltest du vielleicht eher daheim bleiben ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Februar 2015)

ätzert häddi fast gsochd "debb"


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2015)

Gott sei dank nur fast..  zu deiner frage: es ist sehr nass und sehr schlammig. Grad im bereich nach dem zweiten ppl machts wenig spaß. Vor allem die umgesägten und umgefallenen bäume gepaart mit harvester "spuren" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (1. Februar 2015)

@rebirth wann warstn da? Heut?


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2015)

gestern


----------



## derwaaal (1. Februar 2015)

Ok thx


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2015)

wolfi, wie schauts aus im stb, immer noch versifft, oder scho einigermasen abgetrocknet, evt am samstag, soll sonnig u kalt werdn


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Februar 2015)

War die letzten zwei Tage nicht dort, es dürften aber gute Bedingungen herrschen. Werde morgen mal testen …
Samstag klappt’s bei bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2015)

Samstag vormittag hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psijc (5. Februar 2015)

Sonntag...


----------



## rebirth (5. Februar 2015)

Montag...


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2015)

irgendwann so ab März


----------



## S P (6. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Samstag vormittag hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit.



 Mal sehen was sich einrichten lässt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Februar 2015)

@topolino

Ach ja, du warst ja eine noch viel größere Frostbeule wie ich. 
Habe aber vor meine neue Plastikschüssel vom warmen  Wohnzimmer in den kalten Wald zu führen.....


----------



## microbat (6. Februar 2015)

Der Frost wäre ein Grund aber kein Hindernis - seit über drei (3!) Monaten kam ich dank Hütte sanieren nicht mehr auf den Bock und habe ernste Entzugserscheinungen. Ende des Monats ziehe ich um, Anfang März noch etwas an der Hütte schrauben und sodann das radeln neu erlernen


----------



## Maxed (6. Februar 2015)

War gestern TG, imom sind optimale Bedingungen für normalbreite Spikereifen


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2015)

wir sen morgn um 1100uhr am stb


----------



## softlurch (6. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir sen morgn um 1100uhr am stb


Sauber


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir sen morgn um 1100uhr am stb


Top. Was ist geplant? 
Müsste um 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Top. Was ist geplant?
> Müsste um 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein...


fohrodfohrn


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2015)

Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## JensRunge (7. Februar 2015)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde stb mit rebirth und mir


----------



## julian87 (7. Februar 2015)

Morgen wäre ich dabei.


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2015)

@HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## SuShu (7. Februar 2015)

Wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Februar 2015)

Was liegt da für Schnee? Soviel wie heute hier?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2015)

STB ist derzeit ganz gut zu fahren. Stellenweise war es eisig, aber sonst ganz gut.

Im übrigen war es mal wieder eine schöne Runde heute


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir aus?


Werde heute voraussichtlich etwas _entspanntes_ mit dem ADFC fahren …
https://de.groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ADFC-Nuernberg-MTB/conversations/messages/434


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2015)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Was liegt da für Schnee? Soviel wie heute hier?


reini hats ja scho gschriebn, stellenweise eisige wurzeln.
des foto is in der nähe vo tü-feld-richt kü-loch,pf-loch


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> reini hats ja scho gschriebn, stellenweise eisige wurzeln.
> des foto is in der nähe vo t-feld-richt kü-loch,pf-loch


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2015)

jo, war gute runde bei traum wetter


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2015)

-----------


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Februar 2015)

Naa, Eulnstaa


----------



## S P (8. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> jo, war gute runde bei traum wetter



War gut  und topp Bedingungen. Leider ist der "schnelle" bypass Trail von der BAB Brücke zurück zum STB nun auch durch Waldarbeiten im Sack.  

Und ein Foto von gestern gibts auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2015)

Mei lieblingseggn


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2015)

Und meine erst


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2015)

Vor allem in der Auflösung  sauber


----------



## Milan0 (9. Februar 2015)

die anderen Fotos eigentlich nichts geworden?


----------



## S P (9. Februar 2015)

Zumindest nicht fehlerfrei. Man muss halt höllig aufpassen das man nichts vergisst. Von daher üben, üben... 
Das Foto mit Peter z.B. geht nach Links in etwa noch mal so weit. Aber leider habe ich nicht alles erwischt. Das gibt dann unschöne Bereiche im Foto wo dann einfach nichts ist.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2015)

@S_P Hast Du ne neue Ausrüstung ausprobiert?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2015)

Hat hier wer ein Entlüftungskit für Shimano Bremsen, welches ich mir in den nächsten Tagen mal leihen könnte?


----------



## SuShu (10. Februar 2015)

Kein eigenes, aber ich kann dir vielleicht eines besorgen, wenn sich sonst keiner findet.


----------



## rehhofer (11. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hat hier wer ein Entlüftungskit für Shimano Bremsen, welches ich mir in den nächsten Tagen mal leihen könnte?


Hi, ich hab eins, Standort Rehhof, kann ich Dir gerne ausleihen. Grüße, Klaus


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2015)

@rehhofer 

Danke für das Angebot. Ich melde mich, wenn die Bremse und Leitungen eingetroffen sind.
Liegt ja fast auf meinem Arbeitsweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2015)

Wie siehts am WE aus? Es scheint von oben trocken zu bleiben. 
@JensRunge würd gern ma @HTWolfi und co. fahren sehen


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2015)

Samstag werde ich wohl wieder eine STB Runde drehen. Denke so ab 11 Uhr am Parkplatz


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie siehts am WE aus? Es scheint von oben trocken zu bleiben.
> @JensRunge würd gern ma @HTWolfi und co. fahren sehen


Das ist doch hier kein Zirkus. 

Bin am WE nicht da, bin im Harz. Muss mal wieder etwas logistische und moralische Unterstützung leisten.
--> http://www.brocken-challenge.de/index.html


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bin am WE nicht da



meeensch..


----------



## SuShu (11. Februar 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bin am WE nicht da, bin im Harz. Muss mal wieder etwas logistische und moralische Unterstützung leisten.
> --> http://www.brocken-challenge.de/index.html


Nimmst du das Bike mit? Wenn du Infos für gute Touren brauchst, kann ich dir was geben.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2015)

Wollt grad sagen da wird es wohl nicht bei der Unterstützung bleiben. So ein geiles Gebiet zum Biken.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das ist doch hier kein Zirkus.
> 
> Bin am WE nicht da, bin im Harz. Muss mal wieder etwas logistische und moralische Unterstützung leisten.
> --> http://www.brocken-challenge.de/index.html



Bist du wohl Harzführer, dann muß ich mich mal bei dir anmelden und dich buchen 

Und zum Rest, falls ihr mal richtige Flowtrails fahren wollt, dann fahrt morgen auf den Ochsenkopf und net irgendwo bei euch rum.
Mehr Spaß wie jetzt kann man auf dem Hügel net haben. Nach dunkelheit ists nommal doppelt so gut wie tagsüber.

G.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2015)

@LB_Jörg wart Ihr heute Abend oben am Oko und Asenturm? Hab da oben 3 Fatties und ein Fully (Octane?) gesehen.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und zum Rest, falls ihr mal richtige Flowtrails fahren wollt, dann fahrt morgen auf den Ochsenkopf und net irgendwo bei euch rum



Am WE, gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (12. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @LB_Jörg wart Ihr heute Abend oben am Oko und Asenturm? Hab da oben 3 Fatties und ein Fully (Octane?) gesehen.


Ich würde zu 99,9% sagen, Ja (Wenns Rocky M Blizzards waren) 

Aber was machst du nun in der Fichtelei und wielang bist du da noch? :O


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2015)

Es waren mind. 2 RM - im Dutzend billiger?  
War zum Skitouren dort. Überschreitung Süd-Nord und zurück.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @LB_Jörg wart Ihr heute Abend oben am Oko und Asenturm? Hab da oben 3 Fatties und ein Fully (Octane?) gesehen.



Ja, logisch waren wir das 
Wer geht bei den Bedingungen zur Zeit skifahren 
Waren 3 Blizzards und ein RM7. Hoffe du warst bei Helligkeit auch schon unterwegs.

G.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, logisch waren wir das
> Wer geht bei den Bedingungen zur Zeit skifahren
> Waren 3 Blizzards und ein RM7. Hoffe du warst bei Helligkeit auch schon unterwegs.


Besser am Oko als bei uns in Osternohe, Spies oder Hohenstein.
Nein, es war ja eine Nacht-Skitour, After-Work sozusagen, mit Stirnlampe (ja, auch beim Skilaufen kann man die YinDing nehmen).

Wenn das oben bei Post #10934 ein Angebot war, würde ich das gernein Anspruch nehmen.
Ich hatte ja eh schon länger versucht, mit Max und Andi mal was auf die Beine zu stellen, ist aber immer an Wetter oder Zeitmangel gescheitert.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Besser am Oko als bei uns in Osternohe, Spies oder Hohenstein.
> Nein, es war ja eine Nacht-Skitour, After-Work sozusagen, mit Stirnlampe (ja, auch beim Skilaufen kann man die YinDing nehmen).
> 
> Wenn das oben bei Post #10934 ein Angebot war, würde ich das gernein Anspruch nehmen.
> Ich hatte ja eh schon länger versucht, mit Max und Andi mal was auf die Beine zu stellen, ist aber immer an Wetter oder Zeitmangel gescheitert.



Ja, heut zum Beispiel wäre gut  Gleiche Bedingungen wie gestern. Am Wochenende könnte das inverse Wetter vorbei sein und Sonne bis ins Tal herrschen. Aber da ist tagsüber so oder so kaum an Radfahren zu denken, so überlaufen wie der Hügel da ist 
Aber nach Liftschluß im Dunkeln machts eh doppelt Spaß. Da ist der Kontrast auf den Trails 1000mal besser zum Heizen.

Heut schauts auch oben wieder so aus wie gestern....als packt dein Rad ein und komm vorbei 








G.


----------



## Maxed (12. Februar 2015)

Und ich komm erst morgen Abend heim 

Werd heut nochmal ne Runde in Nbg drehen, hier ist leider alles sehr matschig, war gestern STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (13. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Samstag werde ich wohl wieder eine STB Runde drehen. Denke so ab 11 Uhr am Parkplatz


Würde mich wieder anschließen.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2015)

Dann machen wir es fest. 11 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir es fest. 11 Uhr am Parkplatz.


 evt kommen wir auch wieder, wenn wir aber um1100uhr ned am parke sein solln , dann ned warten


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2015)

Top


----------



## psijc (13. Februar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Und ich komm erst morgen Abend heim
> 
> Werd heut nochmal ne Runde in Nbg drehen, hier ist leider alles sehr matschig, war gestern STB


War grade dort. Für STB Verhältnisse ist die Bedingungen ziemlich optimal finde ich. An einzelnen Stellen ist glatter festgefahrener Schnee.


----------



## lowfat (13. Februar 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## christof1977 (13. Februar 2015)

Schrat, Anhang und ich auch!


----------



## SuShu (14. Februar 2015)

Ich komme nicht. Eine Erkältung ist im Anflug und ich habe keine Lust, dass die sich zu einer Grippe ausweitet. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei, bis gleich. 
@SuShu gute besserung


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Februar 2015)

sollte ich des Schrats Stimme vernommen haben.....oder sonst einen der Gruppe gekannt haben. Asche auf mein Haupt, aber mir war kalt und ich war schlicht weg zu faul kehrt zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2015)

Haben dich schon erkannt  

Mei war das eine schöne Runde!


----------



## christof1977 (14. Februar 2015)

Sauber war's, vielen dank!


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Sauber war's, vielen dank!


hast du gut gmacht, war echt genial heut und viel gschmarri,wie sichs halt ghört
sei schlau bleib dumm


----------



## christof1977 (14. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast du gut gmacht, war echt genial heut und viel gschmarri,wie sichs halt ghört
> sei schlau bleib dumm



A gescheit bleeds gschmarri!
Ich freu mich aufs nächste mal (aber net morgen)!


----------



## schaltaug (14. Februar 2015)

hallo zusammen, ich bin die "neue" von heute und wollte mich nochmal recht herzlich fürs mitnehmen bedanken. werd noch ein bisschen üben, vielleicht klappt ja dann beim nächsten mal mehr ;-) wenn ich mal wieder mitdarf. schöne grüße an alle


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2015)

Hi, hat doch gut geklappt


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2015)

Bei uns ist doch jeder immer willkommen


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, danke nochmals an alle - subbä war's! 

@MTBermLuS Hey Andi, ja, war tatsächlich ich - das erst mal wieder Steinbrüchlein seit Monaten 

Allen noch nen schönes WE und bis bald im Wald


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2015)

@christof1977 denkst du ma ans waschmittel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2015)

wird am Wochenende geradelt? STB o.ä.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Februar 2015)

ich hätte heute Zeit!


----------



## S P (20. Februar 2015)

Sicherlich. Ist auch etwas Wetterabhängig.


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Heut wär schon geil, aber da hindert mich diese komische Arbeit dran


----------



## derwaaal (20. Februar 2015)

wann hastn Schluss?
Ich wüd halt jetz a weng fahren, und dann kömma uns spöta treffen


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hab beschlossen, heut eher aufzuhören. Allerdings ist es nicht realistisch, dass ich vor vier in Nürnberg bin, das lohnt sich vermutlich nicht mehr. Ich werd vermutlich hier in Erlangen ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2015)

Mir dünkt, ich werd Steine im Worzeldorfer Bruch schänden... ab 15:15 - je nach Stau


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Mist, werd ich sicher nicht schaffen


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)

wern morgn um 1030 am stb a runden dreha, aber nur wenns ned pisst


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wern morgn um 1030 am stb a runden dreha, aber nur wenns ned pisst


Passt!


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich mach's von meinem Gesundheitszustand abhängig. Ich meld mich morgen.


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)

wennst di rozen hast bleib daham, ned dast mie ansteckst


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Tripper!


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wennst di rozen hast bleib daham, ned dast mie ansteckst


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Tripper!


dann kannst kumma


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2015)

Wo will er den herhaben? Von der rechten oder linken Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## Eraserhead-de (20. Februar 2015)

Sind auch am Start. Hab nur nen schlimmen Finger, aber der ist nicht ansteckend...


----------



## S P (20. Februar 2015)

Dann zieht euch mal alle schon farbig an.


----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2015)

Obacht - I kumm ah...


----------



## lowfat (21. Februar 2015)

Grippe und Antibiotika. Ich hoffe das langt als Ausrede 
Viel Spass und Stroker lass die Haxn dran!


----------



## christof1977 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bin raus ...


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2015)

Regnet es bereits in nbg?


----------



## Mario1986 (21. Februar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Regnet es bereits in nbg?



Morgen, es hat bis eben leicht geregnt. Im Moment regent es nicht.


----------



## S P (21. Februar 2015)

Der Regen ist da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Februar 2015)

der zieht nur durch, wir fohren jetzt los


----------



## 0815p (21. Februar 2015)

jow , war wieder super heut, und wetter war dann auch noch top, trocken u teilweise sonne mit milden temperaturen, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt


----------



## S P (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja war echt gut. Die Greenhorns haben sich ganz gut geschlagen. 
War die Stufe fahrbar?


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Februar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War die Stufe fahrbar?


Wenn du die nach »Mittelerde« meinst, ja.

Optisch hätte ich gesagt, geht nicht, unmöglich (!) – viel zu viel Eis, viel zu glatt.

Peter hat das scheinbar nicht gesehen und ist einfach locker runter gefahren. 
Und wie das dann immer so ist, ist der Rest im Zugzwang bzw. Fahrzwang …
Ein Schisser hat dann aber noch ein wenig gestreut,  ich war aber ganz froh, dass er sich vorgedrängelt hat.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja sah sehr glatt aus. Sonst wäre ich sie klar aufs erste mal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (22. Februar 2015)

legitime und intelligente Nutzung der technischen Möglichkeiten zur Schonung der Arbeitnehmerkraft, Wolfi


----------



## S P (22. Februar 2015)

Werde gegen 11 Uhr am STB sein.


----------



## lowfat (22. Februar 2015)

stroker schrieb:


> legitime und intelligente Nutzung der technischen Möglichkeiten zur Schonung der Arbeitnehmerkraft, Wolfi


harhar!


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2015)

Gudden Tach! Wie siehts dieses we aus? Irgendwas in planung??


----------



## christof1977 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich könnt am Sonntag nachmittag ... und Lust hätt ich auch!


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2015)

ich werd am samstag um 10.30uhr am stb sen


----------



## christof1977 (27. Februar 2015)

Mist, Samstag geht bei mir ned.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2015)

Samstag bin ich auch raus. Muss mal wieder Möbel schleppen ...


----------



## stroker (27. Februar 2015)

@christof1977 : SonntagNachmittag solltest Du noch volltrunken sein...
bin raus - bin in Bad Steben...
heute Steinbruch?


----------



## christof1977 (27. Februar 2015)

stroker schrieb:


> @christof1977 : SonntagNachmittag solltest Du noch volltrunken sein...
> bin raus - bin in Bad Steben...
> heute Steinbruch?


Ich kann auch volltrunken fahren ... bzw. nur dann. Nüchtern hab ich zuviel Angst vor Todesabfahrten 
Also bist morgen Abend auch nicht am Start? Liebe Grüße an die Holde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (27. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd am samstag um 10.30uhr am stb sen


Bin leider auch verhindert, ein Bekannter kann ein bisschen Hilfe beim Hausumbau gebrauchen.
Dafür schau ich jetzt dann mal zum STB.

Nur noch ein Tag und der Rest von heute, …
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
… dann macht das Steinbrüchlein wieder auf. 

Ein neuer Toi-Container ist schon aufgebaut und der Biergartenbereich mit frischem Sand/Erde begradigt. Mit etwas Glück haben sie auch ihre Sickergrube auf Vordermann gebracht. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie die Bierpreisen nicht angehoben haben.


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2015)




----------



## stroker (27. Februar 2015)

bin überschlägig 15:45 Uhr am Worzeldorfer STB - also zeitig zum Regen...


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2015)

na ja, wenn kanner zeit hat, fohr ich eben fränkische


----------



## SuShu (27. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ja, wenn kanner zeit hat, fohr ich eben fränkische


Ich wäre dabei, komme aber auch gerne in die Fränkische - ich will abends sowieso nach Schlaifhausen.


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2015)

10.30 uhr  ro-bühl parke


----------



## SuShu (28. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.30 uhr  ro-bühl parke


Ich fahre wahrscheinlich doch in Nürnberg. Wenn ich nicht am Parkplatz bin, nicht warten.


----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2015)

Bei uns is Wetter schlecht. ,fohr a ned


SuShu schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich doch in Nürnberg. Wenn ich nicht am Parkplatz bin, nicht warten.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2015)

Dann bin ich nicht gar so traurig dass ich heute auch n Umzug hab. Aber ich würde heute Nachmittag fahren. @SuShu wenn Du dann flexibel bist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (28. Februar 2015)

Bin ab ca. 11:30 am Stb. Will spätestens um 15:00 wieder zu Hause sein.


derwaaal schrieb:


> Dann bin ich nicht gar so traurig dass ich heute auch n Umzug hab. Aber ich würde heute Nachmittag fahren. @SuShu wenn Du dann flexibel bist ....


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2015)

Ok.dann gehts net. Viel Spaß


----------



## SuShu (4. März 2015)

Fährt jemand am nächsten Samstag?


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2015)

ich bin ned im lande


----------



## SuShu (5. März 2015)

Weiß schon. Viel Spaß in der Sonne.


----------



## TMae (5. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

bin neu hier und wollte mich einfach mal mit einklinken... 

Schon seit einer Weile bin ich auf der Suche nach netten Leuten, die gern in Ihrer Freizeit aufs Bike steigen. 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was... 

Grüße Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2015)

Ich drehe um 11 Uhr am Samstag die bekannte STB Runde.

Wer sich anschließen will kann das gerne tun


----------



## S P (6. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich drehe um 11 Uhr am Samstag die bekannte STB Runde.
> 
> Wer sich anschließen will kann das gerne tun



Klingt gut.


----------



## derwaaal (6. März 2015)

@Peter Gardasee? Mit Fotograf?


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2015)

Auch dabei, muss eventuell aber etwas früher zurück oder das »Biergarten Opening« ausfallen lassen – mal sehen …


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2015)

wohoo


----------



## Achtzig (6. März 2015)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit? 

(muss mich doch selbst mal davon überzeugen ob der jul recht hat und es hier nirgendwo Irre gibt. Ihr müsst mir halt dann grob den Rückweg zeigen wenn's doch stimmt)


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2015)

Freilich!


----------



## SuShu (6. März 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Klingt gut.


Finde ich auch.


----------



## SuShu (6. März 2015)

@Eraserhead-de 
Für deine Holde: Samstag 11:00 Uhr Stb, Sonntag 12:00 Uhr Tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (6. März 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?
> 
> (muss mich doch selbst mal davon überzeugen ob der jul recht hat und es hier nirgendwo Irre gibt. Ihr müsst mir halt dann grob den Rückweg zeigen wenn's doch stimmt)


Uiih, dann weiß ich endlich, wer in der Fränkischen auf "meinen" Wegen unterwegs ist.


----------



## Achtzig (6. März 2015)

Nanu? Wer denn

Also morgen um 11. Etz muss ich bloß noch hinfinden, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2015)

"Am steinbrüchlein 20". Großer parkplatz.


----------



## _sebb_ (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit ca. nem halben jahr in Nürnberg und habe es jetz endlich mal geschafft mein bike mitzunehmen 

Würde gerne morgen mal ne runde fahren.
Kann ich mich irgendwo mit anschließen ?


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2015)

War ne schöne Runde. Recht groß, glaube 15 waren wir bisher noch nicht, aber lustig wie immer. 

@peter metz
Aufs erste mal!


----------



## julianlandenberger (7. März 2015)

_sebb_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin seit ca. nem halben jahr in Nürnberg und habe es jetz endlich mal geschafft mein bike mitzunehmen
> 
> ...


Hey,

morgen um gegen 12 würde ich eine Runde am Steinbrüchlein drehen.


----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2015)

Ja,  also ich muss sagen, cc hat auch was 
Und im ernst: Danke für die vielen anregungen wo man sich verbessern könnte . War echt ne coole runde! Über das irre schlaf ich aber noch ne Runde...


----------



## SuShu (7. März 2015)

_sebb_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin seit ca. nem halben jahr in Nürnberg und habe es jetz endlich mal geschafft mein bike mitzunehmen
> 
> ...


Alternativ zu Steinbrüchlein: Morgen starten einige von der MTB-Gruppe des DAV Nürnberg um 12:00 Uhr am Tiergarten Haupteingang. Da sind Neulinge auch immer willkommen.


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde. Recht groß, glaube 15 waren wir bisher noch nicht, aber lustig wie immer.
> 
> @peter metz
> Aufs erste mal!


Sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebb_ (7. März 2015)

Ok, danke für die Infos.
Ich denke ich werde erst mal am Tiergarten mit den DAV  Mountainbikern fahren.

@julianlandenberger; würde mich freuen demnächst auch mal irgendwann mit dir ne runde zu drehen


----------



## JensRunge (7. März 2015)

Danke nochmals an die guides war ne super Runde und hat mords spass gemacht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. März 2015)

Also im Fü Stwa siehts ja schlimm aus. Ich befürchte, das die Äste und Co welche da liegen wo man vorher fahren konnte... dort liegen blieben und selbigs künftig wohl verhindern werden und sollen....


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. März 2015)

Wo meinst du denn? Auf meiner Standardrunde gibts vielleicht zwei Stellen wo ein paar Ästchen liegen, die mich jetzt aber nicht wirklich vom Weiterfahren abhalten.

Mal ausgenommen die Verwüstung in der direkten Umgebung der Veste.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. März 2015)

Direkte Umgebung Veste und auf der andern Seite der Landstraße. Blöd zu erklären


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. März 2015)

Versteh schon 
Da sind dann die zwei drei anderen Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. März 2015)

Noch was vom Samstag...





@stroker im Sturzflug


----------



## stroker (9. März 2015)

starke Aufnahme!


----------



## Dorsdn (10. März 2015)

Geht der Trend zur Starrgabel die als Federgabel getarnt ist?
Oder wiegt er wirklich so wenig wie er aussieht?
Scheint ich fange an meine Fahrfehler zu verstehen. 

Mal wieder ein tolles Bild!


----------



## rehhofer (10. März 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Noch was vom Samstag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch mittlerweile neben der Burg und dem Schönen Brunnen die meist fotografierte Stelle von Nürnberg.


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2015)

@rehhofer

ich glaube es langsam auch


----------



## lowfat (10. März 2015)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Das ist doch mittlerweile neben der Burg und dem Schönen Brunnen die meist fotografierte Stelle von Nürnberg.


----------



## Paul271 (10. März 2015)

Hallo alle miteinander,

war ne echt schöne Tour am Samstag am STB. Ich hab jetzt auch mal gleich hier im Forum angemeldet.

Ich bin der Paul mit dem Bulls Copperhead. Ich bin 24Jahre jung, ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege vom Milano, der mich hier ins Boot geholt hat. Wir sehen uns in nächster Zeit bestimmt öfters.


----------



## christof1977 (10. März 2015)

stroker schrieb:


> starke Aufnahme!





Dorsdn schrieb:


> Geht der Trend zur Starrgabel die als Federgabel getarnt ist?


Das Foto ist doch gestellt


----------



## S P (10. März 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist doch gestellt



Ganz sicher!


----------



## HTWolfi (10. März 2015)

Einige Details im Bild zeigen doch ganz klar, dass das Foto nur gedreht wurde.
Außerdem wäre eine solche Steilstufe mit so einem 27,5er Trekkingrad gar nicht fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2015)

Ne Befahrung mir Reifen von zwei verschiedenen Reifenhrstellern zählt eh net...tsss
Ihr habt ja total aufgeweichte Grundregeln   

G.


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2015)

hey stroki,gut gmacht,


----------



## SuShu (11. März 2015)

Hat jemand schon Planungen fürs kommende Wochenende?


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2015)

Evtl Samstag früh. Wenn dann aber vor 11 schon.


----------



## SuShu (11. März 2015)

Dachte an einen Tag rausfahren (Hersbrucker, Pegnitztal oder was ähnliches).


----------



## christof1977 (12. März 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Planungen fürs kommende Wochenende?


Ja, nach Finale fahren


----------



## Deleted 303750 (12. März 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre eine solche Steilstufe mit so einem 27,5er Trekkingrad gar nicht fahrbar.


Verstehe ich dich richtig: wenn überhaupt, dann einem 29-er vom Typ Kettler Alu-Rad?


----------



## Achtzig (12. März 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Dachte an einen Tag rausfahren (Hersbrucker, Pegnitztal oder was ähnliches).


Das wäre aus meiner Sicht ein Wochenende später deutlich passender. Oder u.U. noch sonntags, aber da weiß ich noch nix sicher... Weil wenn ihr mir schon mal so entgegen kommt, würd ich ja schon gern mitspielen.


----------



## Paul271 (12. März 2015)

Samstag STB wäre cool, aber Wetter soll ja mal nicht so prickelnd werden. Wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich ganz gern mal wieder zum Rothsee mitm Rad fahren über Kanal. Ist eigentlich ne ganz schöne Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (12. März 2015)

Also ich bin jetzt Samstag voraussichtlich am Tiergarten (wenn das Wetter nicht zu eklig ist).
@Achtzig: Vielleicht dann nächstes WE - wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2015)

Ich bin raus am Samstag. Muss Anzug kaufen gehen


----------



## microbat (13. März 2015)

Job oder Hochzeit?


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2015)

zweiteres  Man wird halt nicht jünger


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2015)

Viel Glück


----------



## Achtzig (13. März 2015)

Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht oder was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2015)

Oder schnell in den sicheren Hafen


----------



## Achtzig (13. März 2015)

Wer war eigentlich nochmal der, von dem ich dachte, es war der Flo?


----------



## microbat (13. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> zweiteres  Man wird halt nicht jünger


lasst es euch gutgehen , macht euch keinen Stress  und viel Spaß beim feiern


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2015)

Danke werden wir haben


----------



## psijc (13. März 2015)

Morgen 10 Uhr STB?


----------



## SuShu (13. März 2015)

Nee, voraussichtlich 10 Uhr Tiergarten Haupteingang.


----------



## MasterP1989 (15. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, ich melde mich mal zurück und beabsichtige am Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB eine Runde drehen. Ganz locker um die 2 Stunden (Bin das letzte halbe Jahr nur Rennrad gefahren - shame on me). 

Der Wetterbericht sieht hervorragend aus!


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2015)

welcome back!

die Dienstagsrundfahrt ist derzeit irgendwie ausgestorben!


----------



## Achtzig (16. März 2015)

Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen da mitzuspielen...


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2015)

ich auch, nur morgen habe ich keine Zeit dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. März 2015)

Bin auch so ein kleines Rädchen, was sich immer noch nicht dreht 
Nachdem ich das letzte halbe Jahr die Hütte saniert habe,
komme ich morgen wegern Leistenbruch unters Messer.
Den Bruch habe ich mir schon vorm sanieren gegönnt,
vermutlich beim Crash im Juni ,
...und die Arbeit machte es nicht besser.
Falls alles klappt, werde ich dann Anfang / Mitte Mai
mit loggeren radeln berginnen...


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2015)

Oh F***!!
Gute und vor allem schnelle Genesung!


----------



## M_C_N (16. März 2015)

Das Frühjahr beginnt und da melde ich mich doch auch glatt mal zurück...
@Milan0 : Hast du geheiratet? Muss man da jetzt gratulieren? 
@topolino: Gute Besserung. Beim loggeren radeln und einrollen bin ich dabei!
@MasterP1989 : Welcome back!


----------



## Milan0 (16. März 2015)

Gute Besserung Topo!

Noch nicht. Dauert noch bis Ende Mai


----------



## M_C_N (16. März 2015)

Na das passt ja auch....Glückwunsch!


----------



## microbat (16. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Topo!
> 
> Noch nicht. Dauert noch bis Ende Mai




SUPER Monat zum Heiraten - machte ich vor fast 15 Jahren auch und hab´s nicht bereut - Vorlaufzeit waren 10 Jahre wilde Ehe.



Danke für die Wünsche.

@M_C_N   das was ich am Anfang mache ist im Verhältnis wie mit Rollator fahren


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. März 2015)

Na super, da ist man mal 6 Monate weg und alle Traditionen werden über den Haufen geworfen. Wir könnten uns auch einen neuen Tag aussuchen wenn Dienstag nicht mehr passt für die Mehrheit. Ich habe gerade noch technische Probleme mit meinem Fahrrad deshalb ist es heute um 19 Uhr noch ungewiss.


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2015)

Derzeit hat sich der Samstag um 11 etabliert. Aber da kann ich dieses WE auch nicht, bin in Berlin


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Fährt etz heut Abend sicher wer? Prinzipiell würd ich nämlich lieber nachmittags die Sonne nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2015)

Ich!!!


Von Lauf über Diepersdorf Schwaig Rehhof in die Südstadt ...




Mit dem Fixie


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich!!!
> Von Lauf über Diepersdorf Schwaig Rehhof in die Südstadt ...
> Mit dem Fixie


Dann nimm halt noch den Moritzberg mit


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2015)

Starrgang Eingang Rennradbereifung == kein Moritzberg


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2015)

das stell ich mir bergab witzig vor ... ohne HR-Bremse


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. März 2015)

So, heute aber endgültig! Werde um 16 Uhr am STB aufkreuzen und eine Runde drehen. Falls hier noch jemand den Status Student oder Arbeitslos hat, darf sich mir gerne anschließen.


----------



## Achtzig (18. März 2015)

Hey Moment! Hab weder den einen noch den andern Status und bin trotzdem schon raus.  Aber heut wird mal ohne treten gezweiradet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bh46 (20. März 2015)

Da das Wetter morgen doch halbwegs gut zu werden scheint, würde ich gerne eine Runde beim Tiergarten drehen. Hat jemand Lust von euch ?


----------



## HTWolfi (20. März 2015)

Werde morgen um 10:30 am STB sein.
Je nach Wetter, Leute, Lust und Laune vielleicht mal wieder raus bis Schwarzachklamm (Brückkanal).


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 10:30 am STB sein.
> Je nach Wetter, Leute, Lust und Laune vielleicht mal wieder raus bis Schwarzachklamm (Brückkanal).


günner u ich kommen auch, evt noch ein peter dazu


----------



## bh46 (20. März 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 10:30 am STB sein.
> Je nach Wetter, Leute, Lust und Laune vielleicht mal wieder raus bis Schwarzachklamm (Brückkanal).


Klingt sehr interessant. Ich muss vormittags mein Bike noch in Schuss bringen, daher wird es bei mir wohl Mittag werden.
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2015)

Ich versuchs auch. Schwarzachklamm wäre top!


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2015)

Aber, hoffentlich, net zum fitfucken!


----------



## julian87 (21. März 2015)

Ich komm auch


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2015)

Hab kein Crossa


----------



## M_C_N (21. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei, werde aber Zeit und vor allem konditionsbedingt vor der Klamm abbrechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2015)

Hast inzwischen wohl noch bissl Kondi und Zeit gebolzt  Schee wars


----------



## HTWolfi (26. März 2015)

Gestern mit dem Oldtimer unterwegs gewesen. Einige der Wege verändern sich über die Jahre, manchmal fehlen ganze Brücken. Die Natur schafft Alternativen …






Wieder einmal nur ein schlechtes Handyfoto, aber bei solchen Befahrungen bin ich ganz froh ein Outdoorhandy zu besitzen.


----------



## derwaaal (26. März 2015)

Aha, Sattel runtergemacht. 
Na gut, bei dem Federweg.  
Aber interessante Kettenstrebe 
Wo isn des? Auch im Großraum Stb?


----------



## HTWolfi (26. März 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber interessante Kettenstrebe
> Wo isn des? Auch im Großraum Stb?


Den speziellen Verlauf (Anbringung) der *Sitz*streben nennt GT »triple triangle design«.

Unweit eines sehr beliebten Badesees im Osten von Nürnberg.
Der See wird durch das Grundwasser des Baches gespeist.


----------



## Milan0 (26. März 2015)

nähe Langsee?

Ein GT würde ich auch gern noch haben


----------



## Achtzig (26. März 2015)

Hey Moment! Das is doch hier nicht das Frankenrätsel!


----------



## lowfat (26. März 2015)

Auf dem Bild kann man gut erkennen, dass dein Rad den Weg auch selbst findet. Das braucht Dich gar nicht


----------



## derwaaal (26. März 2015)

Autonomous Driving!


----------



## M_C_N (27. März 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2015)

je nach Wetter fahre ich um 11 ne Runde STB


----------



## M_C_N (27. März 2015)

Klasse, da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Grizzly28 (27. März 2015)

Falls ich bis dahin wieder geradeaus radeln kann und ihr mich mit nehmt komm ich auch.


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2015)

@Grizzly28

Wenn du gerade aus laufen kannst, kannst du gerne vorbei kommen


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. März 2015)

Radeln müsste gehen, aber gehen? Oh oh…


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2015)

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde. Wetter war auch Bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (28. März 2015)

War klasse, danke für's guiden!


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2015)

Wie schaut es am Osterwochenende aus?

Samstag die Sturmschäden begutachten?


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2015)

Ich hab leider keine gummistiefel


----------



## S P (1. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es am Osterwochenende aus?
> 
> Samstag die Sturmschäden begutachten?



Klingt nach einem Plan. Mal das Wetter im Auge behalten...


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine gummistiefel



Einfach keine Fußfehler machen, dann brauchst die nicht.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Samstag die Sturmschäden begutachten?


Hab schon mal aufgeräumt.  Die Hauptwege sind wieder fahrbar. Der Hangweg oberhalb/nördlich der Wernlöcher ist von einem fetten Baum versperrt, mit »Hausmittel« ist da nichts zu machen. Ich denke aber, da »ergibt« sich eine Umfahrung …

Die Wege waren mir heute zu nass fürs MTB, daher war ich nur mit dem Kettler-Alurad unterwegs. Die rechte Steilabfahrt am Steinbruch ging aber trotzdem ganz gut …


----------



## S P (2. April 2015)

Oha - mit den Reifen? 

Werde morgen gegen 11 Uhr STB sein, wenn es keine Katzen regnen sollte.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2015)

sag danach bscheid wie die verhältnisse waren, evt woll mer montags stb fohren, falls mer ned in wärmere länder abhaun


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Oha - mit den Reifen?


einfach Bremsen auf? 

Samstag soll ja der feuchtere Tag des gesamten Oster-WE sein, wenn ich recht informiert bin.
Aber an anderen Tagen seid Ihr wohl mit Feiertags-Familien-Zeuchs beschäftigt.


----------



## S P (3. April 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag danach bscheid wie die verhältnisse waren, evt woll mer montags stb fohren, falls mer ned in wärmere länder abhaun



Stellenweise etwas matschig, aber sonst war es topp! 

Heute mal das Glubschauge dabei gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. April 2015)

macht scho intressante fotos des froschauge, is kattl auf bild 1 runter gfohren?


----------



## S P (3. April 2015)

Finde ich auch. Die Fokusgeschichte ist etwas fummelig da manuell. Aber wenn es ausreichend hell ist, dann kann man mit f/8 auch ganz gut ablichten.

Die Stelle wurde mehrmals angefahren - natürlich unter fachkundiger Anleitung!


----------



## Milan0 (3. April 2015)

Zumindest das Bier danach habe ich mitgenommen 

Morgen 11 Uhr wenn es nicht pisst drehe ich auch ne Runde am STB


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2015)

schickes Radl 
kam mir doch gleich bekannt vor, das Mädl


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Top schöne Bilder 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2015)

Auch wenn @S P nicht zur Markenausfahrt gepasst hat, hat er es sich verdient gehabt an der Stufe zu Mittelerde  
Und ich habe das Schlammloch am Ende von Mittelerde näher inspiziert 
Sturmschäden halten sich aber in Grenzen. Paar Bäume liegen nicht ganz ideal aber das meiste lässt sich umfahren


----------



## S P (4. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Auch wenn @S P nicht zur Markenausfahrt gepasst hat, hat er es sich verdient gehabt an der Stufe zu Mittelerde


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und ich habe das Schlammloch am Ende von Mittelerde näher inspiziert




 und ich hab nicht dabei sein können.


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2015)

Bis dahin aber Fußfehler frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. April 2015)

Ich schieb noch zwei Aufnahmen von gestern nach. 

RAW Postprocessing dieses Mal mal etwas anders.


----------



## Dorsdn (5. April 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Ragley Bagger, 18"?






Gruss, Dorsdn

Update: @rebirth - das Rad ist verkauft - Du wirst es im Sommer aber sicher noch am STB sehen können.


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2015)

Ich wart dann ma aufn sommer


----------



## S P (6. April 2015)

Da der @softlurch putzige Reifen (Maxxis Hookworm 2.5x26) auf dem On-One fährt, mussten wir heute zum Test DIE eine Schlüsselstelle (Einstieg zu Mittelerde Anm.d.Red.) in den tiefen und dunklen Wernlöcher fahren.





Stelle problemlos gemeistert. Die Pelle baut eine erstaunliche Haftung auf! 

Flow im Trailausgang




Und das Tagesziel erreicht.


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2015)

Sauber! Ich hatte leider keine Zeit heute. Dachte der Peter wollte auch mit?


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2015)

der hatte auch keine zeit, der tollt grad am lago rum und hat jetzt ne verabredung mitn moretti
lagotrails sen fast scho zu trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2015)

Des werd ja immer heftiger, jetzt gibt’s die Bratwürscht scho auf Kraut. 
Schön zu sehn, dass der @fettlurch – äh @softlurch – das »richtige« Mountainbiken nicht verlernt hat.


----------



## M_C_N (6. April 2015)

Wie immer....Schöne Bilder! Dieser @softlurch benötigt ja scheinbar immer eine extra-Wurst im reifensegment! 

Wollte morgen eine verfrühte Feierabend Runde am STB drehen....jemand ab 17 Uhr Zeit/Lust?


----------



## MasterP1989 (8. April 2015)

Hätte heute jemand Zeit und Lust ab 15 Uhr am STB zu biken?


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2015)

zu der Zeit müssen anständige Menschen arbeiten


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2015)

Trotzdem habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## SuShu (8. April 2015)

Das Wetter am Wochenende ist gut angesagt. Hat jemand Lust da irgendetwas in der Hersbrucker mitzufahren?


----------



## Deleted 303750 (8. April 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das Wetter am Wochenende ist gut angesagt. Hat jemand Lust da irgendetwas in der Hersbrucker mitzufahren?



Ja, wir haben Zeit und Lust.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2015)

sagt mal bescheid, wann u wo, evt komm ich mit, komme aber erst samstag heim und muss sehen ob ich sonntags überhaubt noch lust hab zum radeln


----------



## Achtzig (8. April 2015)

Soll's wieder so früh losgehen wie sonst bei euch?


----------



## SuShu (8. April 2015)

Was ist denn für dich früh? Ich gehe mal von 10:30 am Startpunkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. April 2015)

Quasi mitten in der Nacht... Aber im Ernst: Ne nachmittägliche Tour wär nicht mal was für euch? Vielleicht mal erst ab 13:30? 
Und nein, ich penn nicht so lang, bin bloß vormittags immer verplant...


----------



## bh46 (9. April 2015)

Da das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende ziemlich gut werden soll will ich am Samstag im Steinbrüchlein eine Runde drehen. Wer hätte den Lust ?


----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

ich fahre am Samstag eine CC Runde über Tiergarten - Brunn - Röthenbachklamm - Thanngraben - Schwarzachklamm - Steinbrüchlein

Start ist 11 Uhr bei mir in der Südstadt


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2015)

Was kommt da grob an Strecke zusammen?

Und CC mit dem Cube oder CC wie sonst auch immer?


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

Mist, die Runde würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren, leider gehts bei mir hier nur unter der Woche .


----------



## M_C_N (9. April 2015)

Fahr heute gegen18:30 Uhr eine schnelle Feierabend-STB-Runde....irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

CC mit dem Cube sonst wie immer   
Schmarrn beseite: viel Schotterstrecke

sollten so knapp 70km sein. Treffpunkt abhängig. Fahre aber von mir daheim, weil ich ja Richtung TG rausfahre und am STB wieder nach Nbg reinkomme.


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

Röthebachklamm/Schwarzachklamm gibts aber schon noch Trailmäßig was oder? Ansonsten überleg ich mir das nochmal  Bin bis jetzt nur bis knapp vor Brunn rausgekommen... im TG entdeckt man immer wieder nen neuen Trail


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> CC mit dem Cube sonst wie immer
> Schmarrn beseite: viel Schotterstrecke



Schotter ist natürlich nix um meinen neuen Bagger auszuprobieren. 
Wäre sonst eher mal wieder für die normale STB+Schwarzachklamm Runde gewesen, da ist nicht so arg viel Schotter dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

Röthenbachklamm / Schwarzachklamm gibt es klar trailmäßig was, aber die Verbindungsstücke sind doch sehr lang und weilig 

@flachmaennchen 
hast den Grünen gekauft?


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2015)

Gabs noch irgendwo nen anderen?


----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

Ich hoffe doch es ist bisschen schwerer als das Hornet damit du bergauf nicht mehr so davon ziehst


----------



## SuShu (9. April 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> sagt mal bescheid, wann u wo, evt komm ich mit, komme aber erst samstag heim und muss sehen ob ich sonntags überhaubt noch lust hab zum radeln


Hi Peter,
wir werden wohl eher am Samstag fahren.
Was hättest du denn gerne dort mal wieder fahren wollen? Das machen wir dann nicht.
Ich überlege gerade zwischen "Ringwall, Hohler Fels und Mühlkippe", Ringwall, Hohler Fels und Edelweißhütte", "Sulzbach-Rosenberg nach Etzelwang (Streckentour) und "Krottenseetrails ohne Petershöhle (wenn ich alles im Krotti abgefahren bin, schaffe ich es nämlich nicht mehr bis dahin)".


----------



## SuShu (9. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Quasi mitten in der Nacht... Aber im Ernst: Ne nachmittägliche Tour wär nicht mal was für euch? Vielleicht mal erst ab 13:30?
> Und nein, ich penn nicht so lang, bin bloß vormittags immer verplant...


Je nach Tour, die wie wählen, würde das schon noch locker reichen. Wann kannst du Samstag frühestens in Pommelsbrunn oder Neuhaus sein?


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> wir werden wohl eher am Samstag fahren.
> Was hättest du denn gerne dort mal wieder fahren wollen? Das machen wir dann nicht.
> Ich überlege gerade zwischen "Ringwall, Hohler Fels und Mühlkippe", Ringwall, Hohler Fels und Edelweißhütte", "Sulzbach-Rosenberg nach Etzelwang (Streckentour) und "Krottenseetrails ohne Petershöhle (wenn ich alles im Krotti abgefahren bin, schaffe ich es nämlich nicht mehr bis dahin)".


is egal,fahrt was ihr wollt, werd dann evt stb oder fränkische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. April 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Je nach Tour, die wie wählen, würde das schon noch locker reichen. Wann kannst du Samstag frühestens in Pommelsbrunn oder Neuhaus sein?



Pommelsbrunn werd ich wohl bis 13:30 schaffen,  Neuhaus könnte 10 min länger dauern.


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Gabs noch irgendwo nen anderen?


Naaaaaaaaaaaaain!!!!! grml...


----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig hier einen Umwerfer fd-m 661 oder 771 mit 34.9er Schelle und Zug von oben rumliegen und kann mir den morgen geben?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2015)

Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Umwerfer rumliegen. Geht zur Not auch ein anderer mit Schelle und Zug oben?


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2015)

Muss an ein Cube AMS von 2009 passen. Rest ist mir egal


----------



## HTWolfi (10. April 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Gabs noch irgendwo nen anderen?


Ich bin jetzt nicht auf dem Laufenden – bekommt man mittlerweile Geld, wenn man 26" Altmetall annimmt?


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2015)

Irgendwie hat das hier in letzter Zeit eh einen rechten Retro-Touch: 26", undefedert, Umwerfer...


----------



## HTWolfi (10. April 2015)

»Trendsetter« ist die korrekte Bezeichnung.


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das hier in letzter Zeit eh einen rechten Retro-Touch: 26", undefedert, Umwerfer...



Der ist dann auch noch für 3x9 !

Habe einen aufgetrieben. Gibt es noch NEU beim Stadler


----------



## microbat (10. April 2015)

Falls wer Interesse hat und mit machen möchte:
rot / schwarzer on-one 456 Carbon Rahmen 16"
mit Cane Creek Lagerschalen (nur die Schalen)
GXP Lager
MRP Bash Kefü (angepasst für XX1 Kettenlinie)
Kostet 250 €

als Zugabe (nix feilschen - wenn dann "Naturalien")
Hope Klemme (Farbe weiß noch nicht welche rumliegt - rot oder schwarz)
Avid Bremsensatz mit Scheiben (weiß noch nicht welcher rumliegt)
Der Rahmen ist konstruiert für 26" - kann aber auch auf 27,5" mit 2.4er Reifen gestellt werden.

Geo - alter zu neuer Rahmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1806708?in=user

Besonderheiten von meinen Rahmen:
- die Schaltzughalterung zum Schalterwerk habe ich selber aufgebohrt um das Seil durchgehend verlegen zu können
- die Schaltzughalterung zum Umwerfer ist (noch) original, da ich 1x11 hatte...
- an der Unterseite vom Tretlager war ein kleines Belüftungsloch...
...das Loch wurde geweitet, so dass das Reverb Stealth Kabel durch passte
- ansonsten eben allgemeine Gebrauchsspuren nach einen Winter.

Anwendungsbeispiele...
26": http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1806/1806719-rcdvniryl61v-img_0038-large.jpg
27,5": http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1806/1806717-qbldf48oc337-img_0212-large.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2015)

Ah den Topo gibt es auch noch!

Wann bist mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei? Das Wetter wird ja langsam wieder topotauglich


----------



## S P (10. April 2015)

Ich bin auch bald wieder im Trend! *hüpf* (Sagt zumindest der IBC Newsbereich  )


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2015)

Wenn man hier schon beim Inserieren ist:
Hat jemand ein Shimano 8-fach Schaltwerk rumliegen (nicht Alivio oder Acera)?
Es kann auch ruhig deutliche Gebrauchsspuren tragen.
Hauptsache, ich muss nicht mehr mit Singlespeed groß-klein fahren.
Meins hat einen Whip gemacht und is so geblieben.
Danke.


----------



## microbat (10. April 2015)

Das Wetter hätte mich nicht gehindert - Hütte sanieren und Leistenbruch OP stellten mich "ruhig". Die Woche kam ich zum ersten mal nach 'nen halben Jahr für ne Runde um die Hütte wieder zum radeln. 

@Milan0 
Deine Tour morgen wäre mir noch zuviel.


----------



## AnAx (10. April 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wenn man hier schon beim Inserieren ist:
> Hat jemand ein Shimano 8-fach Schaltwerk rumliegen (nicht Alivio oder Acera)?
> Es kann auch ruhig deutliche Gebrauchsspuren tragen.
> Hauptsache, ich muss nicht mehr mit Singlespeed groß-klein fahren.
> ...



Ich hab in der Restekiste noch ein LX 56irgendwas, ein schwarzes altes LX Schaltwerk eben.
Das war damals 8-fach...

Werde wahrscheinlich morgen ab 9:30 am Schmausenbuck unterwegs sein, da könnte ich es mit hin nehmen beispielsweise 

Sag Bescheid, wenn das für dich passen würde...


----------



## SuShu (10. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Pommelsbrunn werd ich wohl bis 13:30 schaffen,  Neuhaus könnte 10 min länger dauern.


Bekommst eine PN!


----------



## SuShu (10. April 2015)

Also wir starten dann morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der S-Bahn in Happurg (49.500292, 11.468272) auf eine Runde zur Houbirg.


----------



## S P (10. April 2015)

Ungefähre Tourdaten?


----------



## SuShu (10. April 2015)

Ca. 900 Hm auf 26 km. Wird euch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2015)

Und lasst euch ruhig Zeit beim losfahren,  umso mehr Reststrecke bleibt für mich zum mitfahren


----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Packt ne Regenjacke ein oder bringt besseres Wetter mit. Hier im Osten tropft's...


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2015)

werd morgen mitn wolfi um 10.30uhr a runden am stb drehen, mal des neue radon testen


----------



## S P (11. April 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Tolle Tour,  danke @SuShu !
Ich hab's übrigens auch noch bei tag geschafft,  voll umsonst die Laterne hingemacht...


----------



## scratch_a (11. April 2015)

Ich glaube, wir sind da heute auch runter gefahren...wahrscheinlich kurz vor euch (wir ca. 18:45h)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (11. April 2015)

Bei mir war's so kurz vor 8, glaub ich, die andren waren so spät nimmer dabei. Aber so ner WanderInnen Gruppe zufolge waren da unzählige Radler unterwegs...


----------



## scratch_a (11. April 2015)

Is doch vom Steinernen Gaßl runter auf den "Grün-Punkt"-Weg unterhalb des Hohlen Felsen, oder sieht das nur genauso aus? 
Wir haben heute außer auf der Burg Lichtenstein und Naturfreundehaus auf den Trails keine Menschenseele angetroffen/gesehen/gehört...komisch.


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2015)

@Achtzig
Da warst du ja nicht gerade langsam unterwegs. Hat es dann noch mehr geregnet?
Sieht lustig aus, als wäre der Weg beleuchtet.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2015)

Schön war's am STB!!! 
Danke für's mitnehmen und auf mich warten!


----------



## MasterP1989 (12. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> zu der Zeit müssen anständige Menschen arbeiten


Immer diese Ausreden


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schön war's am STB!!!
> Danke für's mitnehmen und auf mich warten!


hauptsache  es hat euch spass gmacht


----------



## scratch_a (12. April 2015)

Auch ich will mich bedanken für eure Geduld!
Natürlich hat es uns Spaß gemacht...nette Leute, schöne Trails, bißl Sonne. Was will man mehr? (Ok, die physikalischen Kräfte wirken bei euch anscheinend noch etwas anders, aber da werden wir dran üben  )


----------



## katl22 (12. April 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schön war's am STB!!!
> Danke für's mitnehmen und auf mich warten!


War doch kein Problem. Sin se ja gewohnt.


----------



## M_C_N (14. April 2015)

Werde heute gegen 18.30 Uhr wieder zu einer schnellen STB Feierabend Runde aufbrechen...jemand dabei?


----------



## bärlein (14. April 2015)

Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit. Wie sieht es morgen so gegen 17:30 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. April 2015)

Um die Zeit werde ich heute den Grill anschmeißen


----------



## M_C_N (14. April 2015)

Na da bietet sich ein Besuch in der Südstadt ja an - halte das Fleisch warm und das Bier kalt! 

@bärlein: Morgen wird es bei mir leider nichts....


----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2015)

@Milan0 wann geht's los?
Soll ich was mitbringen?


----------



## S P (14. April 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Werde heute gegen 18.30 Uhr wieder zu einer schnellen STB Feierabend Runde aufbrechen...jemand dabei?



Ich schau vorbei! 
(ist ja schon fast ein Dienstagsrunden Revival - yeeeah )


----------



## S P (14. April 2015)

War Saustark! Sollten wir wirklich wieder fest einplanen.


----------



## M_C_N (14. April 2015)

> War Saustark! Sollten wir wirklich wieder fest einplanen.



War richtig gut! -> Die Dienstagsrunde wurde heute wieder zum Leben erweckt!


----------



## Milan0 (14. April 2015)

Grillen war auch gut! Noch im Hellen zum Biergarten geschafft?


----------



## S P (14. April 2015)

Gerade so. Letzter Trail im Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## julian87 (15. April 2015)

Für alle die bei dem Wetter nicht arbeiten gehen. Wolfi und ich fahren um 13:30 am Stb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. April 2015)

Mein Neid sei mit euch!


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. April 2015)

Dann werd ich wohl mittags schluss machen müssen.
Falls ichs nicht ganz zu 1330 schaffe könnt ihr ja vielleicht noch kurz warten.


----------



## MasterP1989 (15. April 2015)

Das klingt ja super, ich werde es erst gegen 14 Uhr schaffen aber vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Trail!


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2015)

Schnauze! Ich muss hier in der Arbeit hocken ...


----------



## S P (16. April 2015)

19 Uhr STB. Noch mal das Wetter nutzen. Hirnbirn wird empfohlen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. April 2015)

Gegenveranstaltung wäre 1630 an der Veste am Parkplatz am Turm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. April 2015)

oder zum Feierabend vom Plärrer übern Buck nach Brunn nach hinter Lauf


----------



## julian87 (16. April 2015)

Ich komm um 16.30 zur Veste.


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> oder zum Feierabend vom Plärrer übern Buck nach Brunn nach hinter Lauf



Kannst wieder fahren?

Ich bin gestern zum Feierabend von Lauf über Diepersdorf - Leinburg - Altdorf nach Winkelhaid - Feucht - Röthenbach b. St. Wolfgang - Langwasser  - Südstadt
Allerdings mit dem Fixie ohne Geländewege


----------



## HTWolfi (16. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Allerdings mit dem Fixie ohne Geländewege


Wir sind hier in einem MTB-Forum!
Fixies oder sonstige Missbildungen wie z. B. Kettler-Aluräder gehören hier nicht rein.


----------



## Milan0 (16. April 2015)

Es war ein kleines Stück Schotterweg dabei


----------



## microbat (16. April 2015)

@Milan0 
Jupp - am Sonntag gab ich mir schon die "Kante" und machte zum Einstieg um die 70 Km (fragt nicht nach der Zeit ;-)
Ich versuche einfach Spitzenlasten (am Berg) zu vermeiden und schieb auch mal Sachen rauf die schöner zu fahren wären.
Heute Vormittag war ich mal rechtzeitig wach und konnte mir die Fahrzeit mit dem Radl leisten.
Einmal quer durch den Günthersbühler Forst nach Erlenstegen war entspannend  und komplett geschottert 
vielleicht sollte ich mir auch so Kettler Dings aus´m Antiquariat holen


----------



## static (16. April 2015)

_"entspannend"_, _"geschottert"_, _"Fixie"_, ... 
Ihr Nürnberger werdet mir gerade suspekt


----------



## Achtzig (16. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> schieb auch mal Sachen rauf die schöner zu fahren wären.


 Es gibt schön bergauf fahren?


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Es gibt schön bergauf fahren?



nein.


----------



## microbat (16. April 2015)

@static
 = Roll Eyes = Sarcastic
Teer & Schotter ist wie für den Wildwasserpaddler das Zahm Wasser - aaargh...

@Achtzig
Klar gibt es schönes Bergauffahren  - man verkeilt sich in die Pedale, zieht und drückt - kommt ausm Sofa und hebelt an der Turnstange und macht ´nen Gang schwererer rein als gut wäre - und schwub is man oben - oder im meinen derzeitigen Fall: macht die Hernie OP von vor vier Wochen kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (16. April 2015)

Na ok,  also frei nach dem Motto a bad day on the River is better than a good day in an Office, um bei dem Kajak Vergleich zu bleiben.  Das kann man zählen lassen


----------



## Maxed (17. April 2015)

Um zu den Trails zu kommen bleibt einem hier ja gar nichts anderes übrig als über öde Teer/Schotter/Citypassagen zu rollern  Da gefällt mir das hier mit dem "Freeride" Hardtail schon ganz gut  Und wenn man will kann man immer was technisches einbauen, z.B. Wallrides am Kanal, besser als nix  Trotzdem bin ich froh am WE wieder in der Fichtelei zu sein, zum "schön bergauf fahren" ohne große Teerwege


----------



## HTWolfi (17. April 2015)

Am *Sonntag* um *10:30* Uhr am *Tiergarten*, oben am *Parkplatz Löwensaal*.
Ein bisschen Technik, ein bisschen Strecke, ein bisschen Biergarten …
Peter und Günter sind mit von der Partie.


----------



## S P (17. April 2015)

Sonntag passt gut.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (17. April 2015)

Passt uns auch.


----------



## Grizzly28 (17. April 2015)

Ich kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht, würde aber gerne Samstag ca. 11:00 am TG fahren falls jemand mitkommt. Bin in fast jeder Hinsicht flexibel, muss nur bis spätestens 15:30 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## M_C_N (18. April 2015)

Bin leider erst Sonntag Abend wieder in Nbg und werde wohl gegen 17:30 Uhr noch eine schnelle Runde am STB drehen...


----------



## lowfat (18. April 2015)

Bin Sonntag dabei


----------



## OldSchool (19. April 2015)

komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeseven (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich bin zufällig über euren thread gestoßen!
Ich wohne seit knapp drei Jahren in ER, hab die Umgebung inzwischen ganz gut kennengelernt und war auch schon im Fichtelgebirge und in der Fränkischen unterwegs. Aber mir fehlt eine coole, nette, aufgeschlossene Gruppe, die regelmäßig zusammen fährt. Alleine ist manchmal einfach zu langweilig. Wann trefft ihr euch denn mal wieder? Könnte ich da mal dazu kommen?

Zu mir, ich bin 34, fahr seit über 10 Jahren, hab ein fully und ein hard tail und liebe bergauf sowohl als auch bergab 

Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2015)

Spätestens bei "nette gruppe" hätt dir auffallen müssen das du im falschen thread bist.

*edit: ach ich bin falsch, dacht das ist der leutenbach thread


----------



## dertobel (19. April 2015)

Beeseven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin zufällig über euren thread gestoßen!
> Ich wohne seit knapp drei Jahren in ER, hab die Umgebung inzwischen ganz gut kennengelernt und war auch schon im Fichtelgebirge und in der Fränkischen unterwegs. Aber mir fehlt eine coole, nette, aufgeschlossene Gruppe, die regelmäßig zusammen fährt. Alleine ist manchmal einfach zu langweilig. Wann trefft ihr euch denn mal wieder? Könnte ich da mal dazu kommen?
> ...


Erstmal: Hallo und herzlich  willkommen! Wer wann in welcher Konstellation fährt, wird meist in diesem Thread abgesprochen... Da kannst Du Dich gerne mal anschließen... Es gab mal eine Dienstags- und eine Donnerstagsrunde (im Sommer meistens ab 19:00) - ist aber etwas eingeschlafen Am Wochenende geht auch oft was... Ich war in letzter Zeit auch immer alleine unterwegs, hoffe allerdings wieder öfter an Gruppenevents teilnehmen zu können , sofern ich es zeitlich hinbekomme...


----------



## Beeseven (19. April 2015)

Unter der Woche ist es bei mir zeitlich auch schwierig, wobei ich donnerstags nun Runde Reichswald Kalchreuth feste einplanen möchte. Ansonsten ist bei mir das WE immer gut. Wäre ja dann doch gern beim nächsten Gruppenevent dabei  Dann verfolge ich mal brav den thread weiter...


----------



## suoixon (19. April 2015)

Reichswald Kalchreuth würde ich meiden.
Die Grünen patrolieren da inzwischen.


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Spätestens bei "nette gruppe" hätt dir auffallen müssen das du im falschen thread bist.
> 
> *edit: ach ich bin falsch, dacht das ist der leutenbach thread


orsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeseven (19. April 2015)

@suoixon : danke für die warnung. Ja, ich weiß, hab ich schon mitbekommen. Blöd, blöd...


----------



## S P (19. April 2015)

Beeseven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin zufällig über euren thread gestoßen!
> Ich wohne seit knapp drei Jahren in ER, hab die Umgebung inzwischen ganz gut kennengelernt und war auch schon im Fichtelgebirge und in der Fränkischen unterwegs. Aber mir fehlt eine coole, nette, aufgeschlossene Gruppe, die regelmäßig zusammen fährt. Alleine ist manchmal einfach zu langweilig. Wann trefft ihr euch denn mal wieder? Könnte ich da mal dazu kommen?
> ...



Wegen nette Leute und so... von denen hier solltest du dich in Acht nehmen!  

Die kleine Gruppe von heute 10:30 Uhr Tiergarten




Fäätbike Action gab's auch


----------



## AndyF1980 (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche in der Nürnberger Umgebung paar schöne Runden für Einsteiger im Trail und Enduro Bereich, bin seit paar Wochen allein unterwegs, arbeite an meiner Fahrtechnik und verzweifle immer wieder auf der suche nach ner schönen Trainingsrunde. Etwas Gesellschaft wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht 
Unter der Woche werd ich bei meinen Arbeitszeiten wohl kaum jemanden finden (Nur Spätschicht), aber falls mal wer eine für Einsteiger machbare Tour am Wochenende ins Auge fasst und ich mich anschließen könnte würd ich mich freuen 
Grüße aus der Südstadt


----------



## dertobel (20. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wegen nette Leute und so... von denen hier solltest du dich in Acht nehmen!
> 
> Die kleine Gruppe von heute 10:30 Uhr Tiergarten
> 
> ...


Bei der Gruppe hätte ich aber auch Schiss...


----------



## Beeseven (20. April 2015)

@S P sieht schon gefährlich aus, aber ich trau mich mal ;-)


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

Hallo nette Leute... 
Diesen Donnerstag, ab 18:00 oder 18:30, würde ich mich euch auch mal anschließen (verfolge den thread hier seit 2 Jahren oder so, hab es aber irgendwie noch nie geschafft). Kalchreuth wäre mir lieber, aber auch TG ist gut. 

Zu mir - bin 35, fahr eher Trails auf mein 29er Fully, auf ein DH Rad würde ich mich allerdings auch mal gerne setzen. Technisch denke ich mit  S2 Stellen gut zurecht zu kommen, bei S3 muss ich dann irgendwann mal absteigen (hoffentlich starte ich mit meiner Aussage keine 'off topic' STS Diskussion ). Bin mal gespannt was ich so an Trails rund um Nürnberg noch nicht kenne...

Grüße,
Mihai


----------



## S P (20. April 2015)

Morgen 19 Uhr ab STB Dienstagsrunde. Hirnbirn für den Rückweg empfohlen.


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wegen nette Leute und so... von denen hier solltest du dich in Acht nehmen!
> 
> Die kleine Gruppe von heute 10:30 Uhr Tiergarten
> 
> ...


Schöner Sandkasten!


----------



## bh46 (20. April 2015)

dertobel schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Dienstags- und eine Donnerstagsrunde (im Sommer meistens ab 19:00)



Ich wäre stark dafür, diese Runde am Donnerstag wiederzubeleben. Für mich wäre 18:00 Uhr der bessere Zeitpunkt. Wer hätte denn daran Interesse ?


----------



## S P (20. April 2015)

18 Uhr ist für normal arbeitende Leute (Schüler und Studenten mal ausgelassen) schon arg sportlich. 
Degen ist 19 Uhr da deutlich entspannter zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

Dienstagsrunde klingt gut! Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe morgen


----------



## Beeseven (20. April 2015)

Donnerstag ab 18:30 könnte ich schaffen...wo genau?


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2015)

+1 für donnerstag


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich wäre für eine Kalchreuth Runde, von daher würde ich als Treffpunkt den Parkplatz, hinter dem Sportverein (1. FC Kalchreuth) vorschlagen.


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2015)

kalchi? nene...


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

Tiergarten? SB wäre mir fast zu weit, da müsste ich schon um 17:00 Uhr hier losfahren (Nbg -Nord)..


----------



## S P (20. April 2015)

Du kennst die mehr als aktuelle Thematik um die Kalchi-Trials?


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

anscheinend nicht... 
Ich war letzten Donnerstag da, aber bis auf die DIN A4 Blätter die noch vom letzten Jahr (?) da hängen, hat mich niemand angesprochen.
Ich muss sagen ich war auch zum ersten Mal da dieses Jahr, von daher noch schlecht informiert...


----------



## S P (20. April 2015)

Redforce schrieb:


> anscheinend nicht...
> Ich war letzten Donnerstag da, aber bis auf die DIN A4 Blätter die noch vom letzten Jahr (?) da hängen, hat mich niemand angesprochen.
> Ich muss sagen ich war auch zum ersten Mal da dieses Jahr, von daher noch schlecht informiert...



Dann wir es Zeit! Lesestoff hier, und mehr allgemein hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeseven (20. April 2015)

Ich war jetzt zweimal dort in den letzten zwei Wochen und es war sehr ruhig. Ich hab von der Thematik gehört...


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

@ S P - danke für die Infos...
@Beeseven - ist mir letzte Woche auch aufgefallen, hab mir aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht 

Das ist natürlich sehr Schade, ich finde es auch ziemlich übertrieben... Die Trails die schon existieren sollten doch mittlerweile 'ungefährlich' in diesem Sinne sein... ein Verbot neue Strecken anzulegen hätte vielleicht gereicht. Hoffentlich wird nicht bald auch die 2m Regel eingeführt.

Aber bleiben wir beim Thema - Do, 18:30 Tiergarten?


----------



## microbat (20. April 2015)

kurze Info:
http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/09/wo-genau-darf-ich-in-erlangen-noch-biken.html

lange Info:
http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/sicherheit-ordnung/verordnung-tennenlohe.html

http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f...ng/Verordnung_Tennenlohe/tennenlohe_25000.pdf

http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f...ERH_Verordnung_Betretungsrecht_Tennenlohe.pdf

Mögliche folgen siehe §4 der Verordnung.
In der Regel wird man beim ersten mal verwarnt und die Personendaten erfasst.
Dieser Service kostet um die 30 €.
Die Einhaltung der Verordnung kontrolliert der bayerische Staatsförster und dessen Beauftragte
(Jäger / Waldarbeiter).
Unterstützt wird er von Polizeistreifen in zivil und aufm Bike oder per Streifenwagen fahrten
oder der Bulli steht strategisch günstig im Gebüsch und die Radler kommen dann von selbst vorbei.
Rund um das Pferdegehe kontrollieren auch Mitarbeiter der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde
- gemeinsam mit der Polizei.

Die Kontrollen finden mittlerweile nicht nur am sonnigen Wochenende statt...


Noch mehr Info und (wer mag) weitere Diskussion bitte unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/


----------



## Beeseven (20. April 2015)

Danke topolino! Wow, war mir gar nicht bewusst, wie schlimm sie kontrollieren. Schade, dass ist hier in ER echt nervig...

Aber ich komme auch zum Tiergarten! Ich kenn mich leider nicht ganz so gut aus zwecks wo treffen. Darum vielleicht nicht ganz so viele Abkürzungen


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2015)

Wenn du, so gern wie ich, auto fährst, dann kannst gern mal nach bamberg kommen. Da gibts ein trail0rama das etwas weniger verboten ist als kalchi


----------



## katl22 (20. April 2015)

Hi. Mit Stb ist das Steinbrüchlein gemeint. Tg oder Löwensaal der Tiergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bh46 (20. April 2015)

Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr
Haupteingang Tiergarten
Ich bin dabei...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2015)

bh46 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr
> Haupteingang Tiergarten
> Ich bin dabei...



musst mich net extra über whatsapp anschreiben, ich les hier schon auch mit


----------



## bh46 (20. April 2015)

@reo-fahrer 
Mit den Nicknames hier ist es etwas schwierig.


----------



## Redforce (20. April 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei...!


----------



## User85319 (21. April 2015)

Wie kann man sich eure Ausfahrten so vorstellen? Schöne Trailtouren oder eher nach dem Motto: wir stehen alle an der Schlüsselstelle und jeder darf sich austoben?


----------



## S P (21. April 2015)

Kommt immer ganz auf die Gruppe selbst und Anzahl der Teilnehmer an. Aber schön sind die Touren immer.


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

Richtig. Und sollte ich nicht komplett platt heute abend nach der Heimfahrt sein, bin ich um 19 Uhr am STB. Stromtierchen laufen schon fleißig in den Akku


----------



## lowfat (21. April 2015)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich eure Ausfahrten so vorstellen? Schöne Trailtouren oder eher nach dem Motto: wir stehen alle an der Schlüsselstelle und jeder darf sich austoben?


Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2015)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich eure Ausfahrten so vorstellen? Schöne Trailtouren oder eher nach dem Motto: wir stehen alle an der Schlüsselstelle und jeder darf sich austoben?



Steinbrüchlein eher letzteres, Tiergarten eher ersteres.


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

Steinbrüchlein lässt sich wunderbar trailtouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. April 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein eher letzteres, Tiergarten eher ersteres.



Die Verallgemeinerung ist quark. Man kann in jedem Gebiet explizit nur die schwierigen Stellen anfahren, oder die Tour so legen, dass alle Gruppenteilnehmer auf ihre Kosten kommen.


----------



## felix302 (21. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe mir ein Spezi Pitch zugelegt und es dürstet mich nach Ausfahrten. Geht am WE was zamm?


----------



## HTWolfi (21. April 2015)

Nur mal zur Info, die Tour am letzten Sonntag hatte 60 km und 800 hm.
Und ganz wichtig:

_»Man geht nicht nach dem Radfahren in den Biergarten, Biergartenbesuch ist integraler Bestandteil des Radfahrens.«
_​(Zitat stammt natürlich von Wolfgang Güllich, nur etwas an unsere Gegebenheiten angepasst)


----------



## felix302 (21. April 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 60 km und 800 hm.



Da stellt sich mir spontan die Frage, wie lange ihr unterwegs wart. Ich fahre nebenher noch ganz gut Rennrad, falls du dir um meine Kondition Sorgen machst.


----------



## AndyF1980 (21. April 2015)

Falls möglich würde ich mich am WE gern anschliessen, sollte ich als Neuling mangels Kondition oder Fahrtechnik nicht mitkommen müsst ihr ja nicht auf mich warten, nen Weg nach Hause findet man immer


----------



## HTWolfi (21. April 2015)

felix302 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir spontan die Frage, wie lange ihr unterwegs wart. Ich fahre nebenher noch ganz gut Rennrad, falls du dir um meine Kondition Sorgen machst.


Wollte mit den Tourdaten nur mal aufzeigen, dass wir auch mal kurze Ausfahrten mit wenigen Höhenmetern machen. Insgesamt war es eine recht flotte Runde. 
Nach dem üblichen »Busi-Busi« und »Gschmarri« am Anfang sind wir glaub ich um 10:45 los gekommen. Gegen 17:30 waren wir dann wieder zurück – falls ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## microbat (21. April 2015)

sach doch gleich drei Stunden reintreten + 30 Minuten bouldern + drei Stunden Getreidesmoothie im Garten


----------



## AndyF1980 (21. April 2015)

Würd ich mich echt gern mal hinten dran hängen wenn's neue radl da is, mit dem alten 17kg "möchtegern mtb" das ich zur zeit stückchenweise auf den trails demontiere werd ich euch wohl nich hinterher kommen..


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2015)

Ist am donnerstag einer der üblichen verdächtigen dabei? 1900 wär übrigens besser, dann ist der berufsverkehr schon weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (21. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist am donnerstag einer der üblichen verdächtigen dabei? 1900 wär übrigens besser, dann ist der berufsverkehr schon weg.


definiere … 
ich fasse es mal ins Auge


----------



## Makimusic (21. April 2015)

Hi, ein danke an die 2Damen vom DAV Nbg mit dem rot schwarzen und grün schwarzen Canyon Bikes. 
Die circa 28km heute am Tiergarten, waren super !!


----------



## M_C_N (21. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist am donnerstag einer der üblichen verdächtigen dabei? 1900 wär übrigens besser, dann ist der berufsverkehr schon weg.



19 Uhr wäre ich dabei...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

Und das nachdem du uns heute so durchs STB gehetzt hast? 
War ne schöne Tour


----------



## AndyF1980 (21. April 2015)

Benützt hier jemand die App "Komoot"?


----------



## Deleted 303750 (22. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist am donnerstag einer der üblichen verdächtigen dabei? 1900 wär übrigens besser, dann ist der berufsverkehr schon weg.



Bahnstreike berücksichtigen!
Der soll zwar am Donnerstag enden, aber rechne mal mit ein paar mehr Autos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeseven (22. April 2015)

1900 Uhr am Donnerstag macht Sinn zwecks Berufsverkehr, leider schaff ich es morgen doch nicht ..aber hoffentlich das nächste Mal!!!


----------



## Beeseven (22. April 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info, die Tour am letzten Sonntag hatte 60 km und 800 hm




Wo seid ihr denn da so unterwegs?


----------



## HTWolfi (22. April 2015)

Grober Routenverlauf, mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil:
Tiergarten - Brunn - Röthenbachklamm - Ungelstetten - Weißenbrunn - Moritzberg - Himmelgarten - Pegnitzgrund - Behringersdorfer Forst - Erlenstegen - Tiergarten

Guten Überblick zu Wanderwegen gibt es hier:
http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/de/relation/1771439
Teilstücke vom »Fränkischen Dünenweg« sind wir am Sonntag auch gefahren.


----------



## S P (22. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und das nachdem du uns heute so durchs STB gehetzt hast?
> War ne schöne Tour



War schön "flowig", ganz ohne Schlüsselstellen!


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2015)

also mich hat es zumindest an einer Stelle geschlüsselt


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2015)

Himmelgarten ... was es net alles gibt?
@HTWolfi warst Du gestern am Stb unterwegs, Du wurdest beim DAV-TG-Treff schmerzlich vermisst  Aber der Schrat hat auch super geguidet


----------



## HTWolfi (22. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> also mich hat es zumindest an einer Stelle geschlüsselt


Da bin ich ja froh, dass du gestern Abend nicht wieder »versumpft« bist.


----------



## bärlein (22. April 2015)

Gibt es jemand der heute so ab ca. 17 Uhr fahren möchte?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. April 2015)

Samstag ab ~15:00? After-Uni-Ride für mich - ist da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2015)

ich werd heute Abend noch ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren gehen, wird denke ich 18.00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (22. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist am donnerstag einer der üblichen verdächtigen dabei? 1900 wär übrigens besser, dann ist der berufsverkehr schon weg.


Ich wäre auch dabei (bin allerdings keiner der üblichen Verdächtigen).  Wie lange wollt ihr fahren? Soll ich sicherheitshalber mein Licht mitbringen? Ab 20:00 ist es nicht mehr so wahnsinnig hell.


----------



## HTWolfi (22. April 2015)

bärlein schrieb:


> Gibt es jemand der heute so ab ca. 17 Uhr fahren möchte?


Hast schon was festes geplant? Ich würde sonst eine Runde Richtung Schwabach drehen. 17:00 ab Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein?

Nicht dass mein Hinterreifen alt und spröde wird.


----------



## lowfat (22. April 2015)

Du machst es richtig und spieltst bei dem Wetter rum


----------



## bärlein (22. April 2015)

@wolfi: Super, 17 Uhr müsste ich schaffen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. April 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich werd heute Abend noch ne Runde im Stadtwald fahren gehen, wird denke ich 18.00Uhr


Wollte über den Tiergarten heimfahren. Könnte aber auch den Umweg über zirndorf nehmen und ne kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald fahren so das ich gegen 1930 daheim bin..... oder einfach auf die Couch  

Edit  Plan geändert....


----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Wie schaut's heut Abend aus? Seid ihr was am Planen dran?


----------



## Makimusic (23. April 2015)

hi Leute macht morgen gegen Nachmittag jemand ne Spritztour vom Tiergarten aus ? (Abseits vom Anton Leitner Schotter)


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wie schaut's heut Abend aus? Seid ihr was am Planen dran?



ich dachte, 18.00Uhr bzw. 18.30 Tiergarten steht?


----------



## Redforce (23. April 2015)

Ja, dachte ich auch. Allerdings 18:30 oder 19:00 - für mich passt beides! 18:00 wäre mir wiederum zu früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (23. April 2015)

ich muss blöderweiße fragen, von welchem Tag ihr jetzt redet, heut o. morgen ?


----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Und ich dachte HEUTE 19:00 STB?


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2015)

19 uhr STB ist am Dienstag 

Donnerstag ist TG oder alles andere um 18:43:31


----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Also habt ihr am Dienstag nach dem STB von Donnerstag am TG geredet? Aber siiihme (also 19:00) ist da sicher gefallen! Jedenfalls bin ich a) total verwirrt und muss b) nochmal fragen: Wann und wo? Wobei mir wo eigentlich egal ist. Und wann würd ich um 18:43:31  bestimmt entspannter schaffen als früher, ich hab nämlich noch KG bevor ich zum TG oder STB kommen könnte. Alles klar? Also mir nicht


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2015)

Ich bin sowieso raus. Um die Uhrzeit arbeiten normale Menschen noch


----------



## katl22 (23. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso raus. Um die Uhrzeit arbeiten normale Menschen noch


Was verstehst du denn unter normal.  ich glaub eher das du wo anders mal Anwesenheitspflicht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Seit wann gibt's in Lauf normale Menschen?


----------



## microbat (23. April 2015)

gelesen habe ich:

HEUTE > 23.04.2015 > 19:00 Uhr > Tiergarten Haupteingang > treffen

geplant hatte ich: zu kommen
im Moment weiß ich nicht ob ich es bis 19:00 Uhr schaffe und nach meinen Zahnarztbesuch heute Nachmittag noch Bock aufs radeln habe...


----------



## S P (23. April 2015)




----------



## derwaaal (23. April 2015)

Hi @topolino 
Du warst doch gestern schon am TG unterwegs, oder?
Ich habe allerdings die laute Nabe nimmer auf der anderen Seite der S-Bahn Unterführung Rehhof rauskommen hören (war wohl so auf Telefonieren konzertiert ... )


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2015)

katl22 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter normal.  ich glaub eher das du wo anders mal Anwesenheitspflicht hast.



In Altenfurth auf einer Grill- / Einweihungsfeier z. B. ?


----------



## Makimusic (23. April 2015)

Wonach ich noch fragen wollte, was sind den für fahrradlampen, momentan angesagt- ich such nach was kompakten, was gute Lumen+ straßen zulässig ist !!


----------



## katl22 (23. April 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> In Altenfurth auf einer Grill- / Einweihungsfeier z. B. ?


Träum weiter.
... obwohl du bist ja irgendwann auch noch dran.


----------



## S P (23. April 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Wonach ich noch fragen wollte, was sind den für fahrradlampen, momentan angesagt- ich such nach was kompakten, was gute Lumen+ straßen zulässig ist !!



Für? Für die Straße? Oder für den Trail?


----------



## Redforce (23. April 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> ..., was gute Lumen+ straßen zulässig ist !!


 - das ist doch ein Widerspruch..


----------



## softlurch (23. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> gelesen habe ich:
> 
> HEUTE > 23.04.2015 > 19:00 Uhr > Tiergarten Haupteingang > treffen


Genau! @M_C_N und @rebirth hatten dafür auch ihr Erscheinen in Aussicht gestellt - so wie ich auch. Bei mir bleibt's auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Ich hoff, ich schaff's heut auch bis 19 Uhr an den TG-Haupteingang!


----------



## M_C_N (23. April 2015)

> Genau!
> 
> @@M_C_N und
> 
> @@rebirth hatten dafür auch ihr Erscheinen in Aussicht gestellt - so wie ich auch. Bei mir bleibt's auch dabei



So siehts aus.....


----------



## microbat (23. April 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hi @topolino
> Du warst doch gestern schon am TG unterwegs, oder?
> Ich habe allerdings die laute Nabe nimmer auf der anderen Seite der S-Bahn Unterführung Rehhof rauskommen hören (war wohl so auf Telefonieren konzertiert ... )



Hi - ja da war ich und für die Nabe(n) brauch ich doch mal einen Schalldämpfer


----------



## microbat (23. April 2015)

@Makimusic
beides in einer gibt es nicht


----------



## M_C_N (23. April 2015)

Sehr schöne Runde heute! Unser Trendsetter mit Freeride Bike eignet sich auch hervorragend als Buck-Guide! Das nächste mal dann mit


----------



## microbat (23. April 2015)

Sehr schöne Runde heute! Endlich mal wieder ordentlich radeln


----------



## Achtzig (23. April 2015)

Hat mir auch ausgesprochen gut gefallen! Danke für's Vorfahren und die super Tipps! Wer hätte gedacht dass einen 'einfach runterfahren' tatsächlich so weit runter bringt


----------



## S P (23. April 2015)

War top.


----------



## softlurch (23. April 2015)

Ja, am Bier danach müssen wir noch üben :beer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (23. April 2015)

Servus, hat jemand Interesse und Lust am freitag Nachmittag/ Abend am TG ne Runde zufahren ?


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2015)

Heute Abend ist CM


----------



## microbat (24. April 2015)

und das bedeutet, dass ich ab 18:00 Uhr (als Kfz. Fahrer) den Bereich um das Opernhaus meide und deshalb im Wald ein MTB lenke


----------



## derwaaal (24. April 2015)

Du fährst ja jeden Tag!


----------



## microbat (24. April 2015)

hab viel nach zu holen


----------



## Redforce (24. April 2015)

Hat super Spaß gemacht gestern! Bin definitiv wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2015)

Ist morgen (Samstag) nachmittag jemand unterwegs? So ab 15:00?


----------



## felix302 (24. April 2015)

Morgen soll es ja mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag regnen... da bin ich eher wenig motiviert.


----------



## S P (24. April 2015)

Wer sagt denn so was?


----------



## static (24. April 2015)

@felix302
_"Morgen am Samstag ziehen Wolkenfelder durch (erst nur mittelhoch, dann auch tief). Die Sonne scheint nur ab und zu. Trotzdem ist es mit maximal 20 Grad recht warm. Tagsüber kann es hier und dort mal einen Schauer geben, wahrscheinlich wird es aber trocken bleiben"_
http://wmdata.wettermail.de/wetter/current/wettermails/1429865802_wettermail.html


----------



## softlurch (25. April 2015)

Servus.  Ich sag: Morgen Vormittag 10:30 Uhr STB, wenn s ned pisst!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. April 2015)

felix302 schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ja mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag regnen... da bin ich eher wenig motiviert.



War kein Problem, 15:00 bis 18:30 bloß paar Tropfen am TG


----------



## Beeseven (25. April 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Servus.  Ich sag: Morgen Vormittag 10:30 Uhr STB, wenn s ned pisst!



Morgen geht's rüber zum Hetzles. Aber das nächste Mal


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Servus.  Ich sag: Morgen Vormittag 10:30 Uhr STB, wenn s ned pisst!


steht die tour noch??


----------



## julian87 (26. April 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## HTWolfi (26. April 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Servus.  Ich sag: Morgen Vormittag 10:30 Uhr STB, wenn s ned pisst!


Sollte eigentlich trocken bleiben, wir sehen uns …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (26. April 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> steht die tour noch??


Klaro!


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2015)

alles klaro , bis dann


----------



## S P (26. April 2015)




----------



## M_C_N (26. April 2015)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht! Viel Spaß euch! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (26. April 2015)

Mike, da haste wieder was verpasst.

Hab kurz mal durchgesiebt...

Steinbruchabfahrten...








Entfesselte Sonne ausprobiert...




Ganz seltenes Exemplar. Es gibt so gut wie keine Aufnahmen von ihm.




Und hoch!


----------



## M_C_N (26. April 2015)

Ich hab's geahnt...Mist verfluchter.
Sind aber richtig gut geworden, wirst ja sicherlich öfters dabei haben!


----------



## julian87 (27. April 2015)

Wieder Super Bilder hast da rausgezaubert.


----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2015)

Die Dienstagsrunde könnte ins Wasser fallen.

Auf Mittwoch verschieben?


----------



## Achtzig (27. April 2015)

An dieser Verschiebung hätte ich durchaus Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (27. April 2015)

> Die Dienstagsrunde könnte ins Wasser fallen.
> Auf Mittwoch verschieben?


 
Gute Idee....


----------



## Makimusic (27. April 2015)

idee find ich auch gut.  Gibts genauere Angaben über den Ablauf vom 23.- 25.05 MTB Wochenende im Bayerischer Wald ?!?


----------



## bärlein (27. April 2015)

Würde am Mittwoch auch gern wieder ne Runde drehen. Habe ab ca. 17 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## SuShu (27. April 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> idee find ich auch gut.  Gibts genauere Angaben über den Ablauf vom 23.- 25.05 MTB Wochenende im Bayerischer Wald ?!?


Da bist du, glaube ich, im falschen Fred.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2015)

17 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. 19 Uhr ist schon knapp, wird aber angepeilt


----------



## Achtzig (28. April 2015)

Ist das Morgen eigentlich abhängig von der Schlammtiefe oder fahrt ihr sowieso solang es nich schifft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. April 2015)

@Achtzig bist Du nach Nürnberg umgezogen? 
Bist ja nun öfters hier anzutreffen!
Das freut mich!


----------



## Achtzig (28. April 2015)

Keine Sorge, a so a Stooderer werd ich nich. Aber so für ne Feieradnerunde is des da schon nicht schlecht. Daheim muss man immer so viel bergauf...


----------



## Redforce (28. April 2015)

Morgen soll es nicht regnen, ich wäre evtl. auch dabei, mal schauen ob es zeitlich passt.


----------



## felix302 (28. April 2015)

Fährt zufällig jemand ab Erlangen?


----------



## bärlein (28. April 2015)

Also ich werde bei (fast) jedem Wetter fahren. 17 Uhr oder 17 Uhr 30 entweder STB oder Tiergarten.


----------



## microbat (28. April 2015)

Peile morgen (Mittwoch) ab 19:00 Uhr STB an.


----------



## Beeseven (29. April 2015)

Macht ihr was am Wochenende?


----------



## M_C_N (29. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Peile morgen (Mittwoch) ab 19:00 Uhr STB an.


 Bin dabei.


----------



## S P (29. April 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Peile morgen (Mittwoch) ab 19:00 Uhr STB an.



Ich auch.


----------



## Achtzig (29. April 2015)

Ich bin raus, so wie's aktuell ausschaut. Wenn's doch noch was werden sollte meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (29. April 2015)

gibts hier jemanden, der vom Dokuzentrum/Gutmann aus zum Stb mit dem Fahrrad o. Auto fährt. Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht.


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2015)

ich kann über den XXL Lutz fahren. Musst aber selber treten

Wäre da dann gegen 18:41:27


----------



## dertobel (29. April 2015)

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal wieder dazu


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> gibts hier jemanden, der vom Dokuzentrum/Gutmann aus zum Stb mit dem Fahrrad o. Auto fährt. Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht.



Soll ich jetzt über den Lutz fahren?
Ansonsten fahre ich am alten Kanal entlang ...

Wäre gegen 18:40 beim Lutz


----------



## Makimusic (29. April 2015)

Ja, komm bitte zum Lutz,  ich steh an der großen Kreuzung (Ampeln) Richtung Langwasser  !! hab nen weis braunes Radon,  wenn ma uns ned finden: mei Handy-Nr. 0151 43 11 48 60 lg Martino


----------



## Redforce (29. April 2015)

Ich bin leider noch auf der Arbeit, schaff es heute leider nicht...


----------



## Makimusic (29. April 2015)

geiler  Abend am STB. Bin immer wieder gerne dabei !! Keep on rockin


----------



## dertobel (29. April 2015)

Ja - hat Spaß gemacht! Trotz Trainingsrückstand


----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2015)

War ne coole Runde. Das Bier danach habeich auch noch geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (30. April 2015)

Hamse noch offen gehabt? Am Dienstag haben se um 2000 dicht gemacht, ohne Diskussion.... :/


----------



## S P (30. April 2015)




----------



## Milan0 (30. April 2015)

Nee hatten auch schon zu. Bin am Heimweg noch bei Kumpels im E4 vorbei. Da gab es noch Bier


----------



## M_C_N (4. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Übliche Runde, am üblichen Ort zur üblichen Zeit?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2015)

eingeplant ist es


----------



## felix302 (4. Mai 2015)

Für neue: Wann und wo? Oder gehe ich recht mit der Annahme 19:00 ab Stb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2015)

richtig angenommen


----------



## Makimusic (4. Mai 2015)

hey ho, sagtmal hat einer von euch zufällig einen Akku für meine Sigma Karma den er los haben möchte, *Milano* treff ma uns morgen wieder am XXLutz Stuhl =?  lg cya


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2015)

bin leider raus heute abend. Muss nach Neumarkt auf Familienfeier ...


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2015)

heute Abend soll's auch feucht werden, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
und nur leichter bis mäßiger Regen.


----------



## microbat (5. Mai 2015)

In Abhängigkeit von Arbeit und Wetter wird ich heut Abend (Nacht) am STB oder Buck ne schnelle Runde drehen.
Das ist eine sehr ungenaue Grundlage um sich zu verabreden und somit wird's eher eine Solo-Runde.
Bis Donnerstag oder nächsten Dienstag...


----------



## M_C_N (5. Mai 2015)

Na dann vertagen wir mal auf Do oder kommenden Di und hoffen auf besseres/beständigeres Wetter.


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Na dann vertagen wir mal auf Do oder kommenden Di und hoffen auf besseres/beständigeres Wetter.


Word!


----------



## lowfat (7. Mai 2015)

Werd morgen ab 9:30 im STB spielen.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Mai 2015)

Alles klar 

Da werde ich im Büro spielen!


----------



## felix302 (7. Mai 2015)

Gibt ne Zeit für heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Endlich isses Einsatzbereit 
Jmd morgen Abend schon was geplant ab ca. 18:00?


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2015)

Carbon?


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Jo
Slide Carbon 9.0


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2015)

Cool, im richtigen Laden gekauft


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

BikeDevils, Zirndorf.


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2015)

Radon Beiks vom Händler? Hu?


----------



## static (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Bikedevilz sind neuerdings Exklusiv-Händler und Service-Point.


----------



## S P (7. Mai 2015)

Aha.


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Servicepartner, kannst über den Laden bestellen, die bauens zusammen und bieten eben auch vollen Service. Einfach Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. Mai 2015)

Kost des dann des gleiche wie bei Radon im Webshop? 
Zammbauen und Service kostet wohl extra


----------



## AndyF1980 (8. Mai 2015)

Bauen 30€, sonst gleich
Service kostet


----------



## lowfat (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## S P (8. Mai 2015)

13 Sekunden? !!!


----------



## Milan0 (8. Mai 2015)

Danach zum Bier


----------



## dertobel (8. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> 13 Sekunden? !!!


Reicht bei der intensiven Fahrweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (8. Mai 2015)

Heute bissle rund um den STB auf erkundung gewesen, muss zugeben, da gibts echt paar Ecken wo ich abgestiegen bin 


 
 Aber hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## softlurch (9. Mai 2015)

.... dann werde ich morgen um 10:40 Uhr am STB auch mal wieder ne Runde spielen gehen


----------



## softlurch (10. Mai 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> .... dann werde ich morgen um 10:40 Uhr am STB auch mal wieder ne Runde spielen gehen


Einfach nur herrlich, diese Tour. Nur bei der letzten Schlüsselstelle musste ich absteigen


----------



## S P (10. Mai 2015)

Die sieht auch ziemlich knifflig aus. Hätte ich genauso gemacht.


----------



## lowfat (10. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> 13 Sekunden? !!!


Management Summary!


----------



## dertobel (10. Mai 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Einfach nur herrlich, diese Tour. Nur bei der letzten Schlüsselstelle musste ich absteigen
> Anhang anzeigen 385268


Diese habe ich heuer bisher gemieden... Aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Mai 2015)

Kleine Vormittagsrunde gefahren.
Leider gibts bei mir nur Cola zum Abschluss... Muss arbeiten


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2015)

Servus,

ich bin von 18. bis 20.5. dienstlich in Nürnberg (Nordostpark) und würd gern mein Rad mitnehmen.
Wie streng ist es in Osternohe? Bekommt man da gleich einen auf den Deckel wenn man da unter der Woche fährt?
Ich würd mich auch gern zu einer Runde um Nürnberg mit anschließen!


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Mai 2015)

Beim Tiergarten kannst es krachen lassen ohne Sorgen


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2015)

Je nach Bike kannste auch vom NO Park aus hinter rüber zum tg radeln bzw. Die trails und "lines" zwischen Brunn und TG mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Mai 2015)

Kennt jemand ne schöne Runde mit ca. 2h im Nürnberger Süden die sich gut eignet um an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen?
Möchte gern vor der Arbeit (Spät im Hafen) bissle Üben


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2015)

Danke! Reicht dort ein leichtes Trailbike? Ich will nicht unbedingt mein Bergabrad mitnehmen. Nach einem ganzen Tag rumsitzen will ich lieber etwas strampeln!
Ich würd mich auch gern bei einer Runde mit anschließen!


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Mai 2015)

Tiergarten hast viel auswahl, von DH über Enduro bis Trail, findet sich für jeden was


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2015)

Bei gutem Wetter morgen 19 Uhr STB.


----------



## keinspassphil (11. Mai 2015)

@ore-mountain : da findest du auch für Hardtails schöne Trails, komme am 18. gerne vorbei und dreh ne Runde mit dir.

@AndyF1980 : für 1 - 2 Stunden würde ich über die Trails bei Worzeldorf fahren, eignen sich toll für Technik und Strecke lässt sich beliebig verlängern/verkürzen. Übern alten Kanal bist danach flott im Hafen.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (11. Mai 2015)

@ore-mountain , unter der Woche hat der Bikepark Osternohe im allgemeinen geschlossen. Aktuelle Daten für deinen Zeitraum liegen noch nicht vor. Wie du siehst überschütten dich die Bike-Kollegen mit super guten Tipps und geilen Hotspots. Mußt halt schauen wie du dich zerteilen kannst, um überall gleichzeitig zu sein. 
Ist auch die Frage, ob du überhaupt zum Arbeiten kommst. Denn bei diesen tollen Vorschlägen hast du zum Arbeiten keine Zeit.


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Mai 2015)

Worzelsdorf war ich schon bissle unterwegs, werd ich mich in die Richtung noch mal umsehen. danke

Falls mal ein Ortskundiger lust hat am Feiertag oder WE ne Runde zu drehen und mir paar schöne Ecken zu zeigen, würd mich sehr freuen. 
Das obligatorische Kaltgetränk geht auf mich


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Mai 2015)

*MASCNORDLAND*, ich hab ja drei Feierabende Zeit um alles zu erkunden. 
Die Nürnberger Innenstadt habe ich mir schon beim letzten Besuch angeschaut. Jetzt werden die Trails besichtigt. 

*keinspassphil*, gern! Wenn ich das so höre, würde ich schon mein Enduro mitbringen. Da bin ich dann für alles vorbereitet. Ich würde direkt vom Nordostpark starten. Kann nur noch nicht sagen wann.


----------



## Maxed (12. Mai 2015)

@keinspassphil: Trails bei Worzeldorf? War bis jetzt immer nur um STB rum und bin dann weiter Richtung TG. Gibts da ne bestimmte Route die sich lohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (12. Mai 2015)

Route hab ich heut zeitlich keine erkunden können, aber waren schöne 2Std rund um den STB


----------



## keinspassphil (12. Mai 2015)

@Maxed: Jo da kann man sich vor Worzeldorf über den Steinbruch die Trails hochkraxeln und hintenraus nen ganzes Stück fahren. Ich wollt heut so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr raus, falls du Interesse hast.

@ore-mountain: Klar, sag einfach mal an, ab wann du so kannst. Bin da Montags recht flexibel. Treffpunkt wäre was markantes zwischen uns (komme aus dem Süden) recht günstig, z. B. Eingang Tiergarten (weil da hats Parkplätze und ist ausgeschildert).


----------



## Milan0 (12. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter morgen 19 Uhr STB.


Bin dabei


----------



## Maxed (12. Mai 2015)

@ keinspassphil: Danke für das Angebot, bin aber heute nach der Arbeit in Richtung TG unterwegs


----------



## S P (12. Mai 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


----------



## microbat (12. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


>


 bis 19:00 (heute am STB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (12. Mai 2015)

Leider immernoch im Büro und da auch sicherlich noch etwas länger -> viel Spaß euch!


----------



## S P (12. Mai 2015)

letzte Schlüsselstelle :beer:


----------



## Milan0 (12. Mai 2015)

Schnelle kurze Runde! 
Dafür Bier danach umso länger  

Eine Zecke hatte sich schon festgebissen!


----------



## microbat (13. Mai 2015)

entweder mit Protectoren schwitzen oder den Biestern ungeschützte Haut präsentieren


----------



## AndyF1980 (13. Mai 2015)

Morgen eventuell jmd ne Tour geplant wo man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## bh46 (14. Mai 2015)

Nutzt jemand von euch morgen den Brückentag ? Ich hätte Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour (Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten).
Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen ?


----------



## AndyF1980 (14. Mai 2015)

Wär dabei ab ca. 15:00 sollt ich fit sein


----------



## bh46 (15. Mai 2015)

@AndyF1980 
Perfekt. Steinbrüchlein oder Tiergarten ?


----------



## AndyF1980 (15. Mai 2015)

Chef hat angerufen.. 3 Krankmeldungen, muss Buckeln 
Sorry


----------



## bh46 (15. Mai 2015)

Keine Ursache. Bring den Tag hinter dich. 
Das nächste Mal klappt es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2015)

martina u ich werden morgen samstag um 1000uhr ab stb a rundn fohren,des übliche halt, fallsaner mitfohren will soller bscheid sogn


----------



## AndyF1980 (15. Mai 2015)

Weiss nicht ob ich es so früh schaffe, falls ja, wo Treffpunkt? Parkplatz direkt beim STB?


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2015)

ja


----------



## katl22 (15. Mai 2015)

Kumma ah.


----------



## AndyF1980 (15. Mai 2015)

Dann krieg ich gleich noch fränkisch-unterricht.


----------



## Grizzly28 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich komm auch


----------



## M_C_N (16. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF1980 (16. Mai 2015)

Leider nicht aus dem Bett gekommen, Euch viel Spass


----------



## S P (16. Mai 2015)

Hatten wir 

















Einzig die Trails wachsen zu - scheint sich seit 2 Wochen keiner mehr drum zu kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (16. Mai 2015)

Am comer see ist's auch net schlecht.


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön! War heute morgen schon um 6:00 radeln. Familienwochenende...


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Hatten wir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des stimmt, werd zeit das unser hausmeister wieder kommt


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2015)

Fahr gegen 12 für eine kurze Runde zum TG...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2015)

Lass krachen Mike! Wir werden gegen 14 Uhr ab STB starten.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wir werden gegen 14 Uhr ab STB starten.


Hört sich jetzt nicht so verkehrt an …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (17. Mai 2015)

keinspassphil schrieb:


> @Maxed: Jo da kann man sich vor Worzeldorf über den Steinbruch die Trails hochkraxeln und hintenraus nen ganzes Stück fahren. Ich wollt heut so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr raus, falls du Interesse hast.
> 
> @ore-mountain: Klar, sag einfach mal an, ab wann du so kannst. Bin da Montags recht flexibel. Treffpunkt wäre was markantes zwischen uns (komme aus dem Süden) recht günstig, z. B. Eingang Tiergarten (weil da hats Parkplätze und ist ausgeschildert).



Grüße, 

so wie es jetzt ausschaut, kann ich gegen 17:30 am Nordostpark starten. Ich komme mit dem Rad rüber. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie lange ich zum Tiergarten brauche! Halbe Stunde!?


----------



## AndyF1980 (17. Mai 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> so wie es jetzt ausschaut, kann ich gegen 17:30 am Nordostpark starten. Ich komme mit dem Rad rüber. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie lange ich zum Tiergarten brauche! Halbe Stunde!?


Er fährt STB, das ist vor Worzeldorf, südlich von Langwasser.


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Lass krachen Mike! Wir werden gegen 14 Uhr ab STB starten.


mensch basti, werst lieber bei uns mitgfohrn, jetzt kommst heut abend wieder ned ins schwitzen


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2015)

Passt schon. Hatten vorhin nach Tourende 60,5 KM auf der Uhr.


----------



## M_C_N (17. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Passt schon. Hatten vorhin nach Tourende 60,5 KM auf der Uhr.



Joghurtbecher?


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Joghurtbecher?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Passt schon. Hatten vorhin nach Tourende 60,5 KM auf der Uhr.


Falsche Rad Einstellung am Tacho?


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Falsche Rad Einstellung am Tacho?


Nicht immer von Dir ausgehen!


----------



## AndyF1980 (17. Mai 2015)

29Km 370Hm 1:30
Durchschnittsgeschw. 17 km/h
Mit orientierungspausen, ist das akzeptabel? Bin bisher nur Allein unterwegs gewesen. 
Kann mich schlecht einschätzen.
Das war halt die Fahrt auf den Moritzberg, mehr hat der Handyaccu nicht mehr mit gemacht 
Mit Rückweg mit paar Schleifen werdens wohl so 65Km in guten 3 Stunden gewesen sein.


----------



## AndyF1980 (17. Mai 2015)

Heute mal Moritzberg besucht, leider erst um 17:00 gestartet. Da könnt ich es länger aushalten, nette Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. Mai 2015)

Ein Foto mitohne Action von gestern habe ich auch noch...


----------



## keinspassphil (18. Mai 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> so wie es jetzt ausschaut, kann ich gegen 17:30 am Nordostpark starten. Ich komme mit dem Rad rüber. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie lange ich zum Tiergarten brauche! Halbe Stunde!?


Moin,
bitte entschuldige, ich muss das absagen - werde gerade von einer Grippe niedergebügelt :/


----------



## AndyF1980 (18. Mai 2015)

keinspassphil schrieb:


> Moin,
> bitte entschuldige, ich muss das absagen - werde gerade von einer Grippe niedergebügelt :/


Gute Besserung!


----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2015)

Morgen (Dienstag ab 19:00 Uhr) STB   oder was 
des wedder basst


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2015)

kummt da wer oder foar i glei zum buck


----------



## katl22 (19. Mai 2015)

Der SP wollt kommen.


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2015)

Ich komme


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2015)

O.K. - fahre etz zum STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2015)

Trail am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!


----------



## static (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn du am Morgen schon Kummer und Sorgen hast, stimmt aber was nicht


----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2015)

aufm Weg zur Arbeit schon, und bei der WE-Planung sowieso ...


----------



## bärlein (22. Mai 2015)

Fahre heute eine Runde. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren? Abfahrt bis spätestens 13 Uhr.


----------



## derwaaal (22. Mai 2015)

Student?


----------



## bärlein (22. Mai 2015)

Nö, Freitag frei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2015)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? 
Dachte 10:30 STB


----------



## suoixon (24. Mai 2015)

Tour oder stolpern?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2015)

Stb wie immer beides was gewünscht


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich starte um 11 uhr ab Parkplatz, zu einer kleinen Tour ...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2015)

Schöne Runde 

So allein ist es richtig flowig


----------



## Redforce (26. Mai 2015)

Donnerstag, 19:00 würde sich mal wieder anbieten... Wetter soll passen.


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2015)

Heute wieder ab 19 Uhr STB. Außer es regnet.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2015)

heute wird nichts bei mir. Rad braucht in vielen Bereichen mal nen Service


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2015)

Dachte, du hast ein Hardtail?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2015)

Gestern sind bei beiden XT Triggern Schrauben weggeflogen und die Zugeinstellschraube hat sich verkantet. Mal sehen was sich da wieder richten lässt, oder ob ich gleich auf 1 / 2 - 10x umbaue ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (26. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei! @Milan0 Du darfst heute - ausnahmsweise - auch mal mit dem CC´ler kommen!


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gestern sind bei beiden XT Triggern Schrauben weggeflogen und die Zugeinstellschraube hat sich verkantet. Mal sehen was sich da wieder richten lässt, oder ob ich gleich auf 1 / 2 - 10x umbaue ...



Hattest eindeutig zu viel Flow.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen ob es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt. Für das CC Bike müsste ich erst noch bei der alten Wohnung vorbei fahren ...


----------



## Achtzig (26. Mai 2015)

Das nenn ich mal Luxusprobleme: Welches Rad hol ich wohl heut aus welcher Wohnung? ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2015)

wer ko der ko


----------



## softlurch (26. Mai 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Heute wieder ab 19 Uhr STB. Außer es regnet.


Ja brechen jetzt die guten alten Zeiten wieder an? Dann will ich mal nicht fehlen ... 

Edit: ... und komme gar mit dem kleinen Schwarzen


----------



## microbat (26. Mai 2015)

Hi - ich hab g`rad´ nur das Kickboard im Auto und das Teil macht am STB keine Freude.
Viele Späße und ich werd´s net schaffen das Radl zu holen.


----------



## katl22 (26. Mai 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ja brechen jetzt die guten alten Zeiten wieder an? Dann will ich mal nicht fehlen ...
> 
> Edit: ... und komme gar mit dem kleinen Schwarzen


Lurch im kleinen Schwarzen - äh kurzen Schwarzen - klingt interessant. ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich werde es zeitlich wohl nicht schaffen. 
Bis nächste Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (26. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht's Wetter in Nbg aus? In erl regnet es schon...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## katl22 (26. Mai 2015)

Hier gibts wohl auch den ein oder anderen Tropfen. Laut SP solls aber halten


----------



## softlurch (26. Mai 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Wie sieht's Wetter in Nbg aus? In erl regnet es schon...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sind nur paar Tröpfl. Da kommt nix Relevantes. Wir sind also auf "Go"!


----------



## M_C_N (26. Mai 2015)

Super, dann Go! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dertobel (26. Mai 2015)

Ich go dann auch mal los


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (27. Mai 2015)

Wen von euch Hübschen hab ich denn da gestern am Parkplatz getroffen, als ich mit Wolfi und der DAV Gruppe los bin???


----------



## dertobel (27. Mai 2015)

War mal wieder ne top Runde gestern - auch wenn ich das ein oder andere Mal falsch abgebogen bin


----------



## Redforce (27. Mai 2015)

Redforce schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 19:00 würde sich mal wieder anbieten... Wetter soll passen.


Wetter soll morgen weiterhin passen...


----------



## SuShu (27. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende mit in den Krottenseer Forst zu fahren?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Mai 2015)

Wie kommst Du denn auf Krottenseer Forst?


----------



## katl22 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi. Hast du mal ein paar Daten zwecks km und hm.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf Krottenseer Forst?



Ich tipp mal: weil's da schee is


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2015)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hi. Hast du mal ein paar Daten zwecks km und hm.


36km u 1000hm, schöne tour, besonders mit peterhöle variante


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende mit in den Krottenseer Forst zu fahren?


sag bescheid wann, evt fohr mer mit


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Mai 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag bescheid wann, evt fohr mer mit


& von wo aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Mai 2015)

Frau hat es Auto erst geputzt, wenn ich es gleich dieses WE wieder einsaue gibts ärger...

Wo haste vor zu starten? Kommt man mit dem Zug in die Nähe?
Falls ja würd ich mich gern anschließen ✌️


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf Krottenseer Forst?


Weil ich hin will, solange es noch keine Mückenseuche dort gibt und es auf dem Eichkatzerlweg blüht. Dann ist es echt schön.

Habe nicht daran gedacht, dass ihr auch dort unterwegs seid.


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> 36km u 1000hm, schöne tour, besonders mit peterhöle variante


"Meine" Variante mit Petershöhle hat eher ca. 43 km / 1150 Hm.


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

katl22 schrieb:


> Hi. Hast du mal ein paar Daten zwecks km und hm.


Ich wollte eigentlich eine kürzere Variante ohne Petershöhle und mit einem "neuen" Weg (bin ich so noch nicht gefahren) machen. Könnten etwas über 30 km und 1000 Hm werden.


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag bescheid wann, evt fohr mer mit


Ich bin immer lieber Samstags im Krotti, dann sind um die Maxgrotte weniger Rotsocken unterwegs und auf dem Rückweg Richtung Nürnberg ist auf der A9 weniger los.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2015)

sag mal welch uhreit u wo startpl. wahrscheinlich an der parke der grotte oder


----------



## Deleted 303750 (28. Mai 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich bin immer lieber Samstags im Krotti, dann sind um die Maxgrotte weniger Rotsocken unterwegs und auf dem Rückweg Richtung Nürnberg ist auf der A9 weniger los.



Einverstanden. Wir wären dabei.
Deine Mitfahrgelegenheit bei uns wäre gesichert. Sag Bescheid, wann wir dich an der üblichen Stelle abholen sollen.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2015)

Hab ich die Uhrzeit etz überlesen? Aber wahrscheinlich wollt ihr eh wieder so früh los?


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte diesmal anders starten und eine neue Anfahrt zum Felsenlabyrinth testen.

Startpunkt ist dann diesmal der Wanderparkplatz an der Hohen Tanne (49.668533, 11.606753).
Ich würde 10:30 von dort vorschlagen.



AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Wo haste vor zu starten? Kommt man mit dem Zug in die Nähe?
> Falls ja würd ich mich gern anschließen ✌️


Du könntest den Zug bis Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz nehmen und dann die Straße Richtung Auerbach bis zur Hohen Tanne fahren.

Normalerweise starte ich ja in Neuhaus. So wie ich fahren will (ohne Petershöhle) gibt es aber am Ende keine schöne Abfahrt. Daher wollte ich die Runde mal so testen. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2015)

Bikemanufaktur schrieb:


> Einverstanden. Wir wären dabei.
> Deine Mitfahrgelegenheit bei uns wäre gesichert. Sag Bescheid, wann wir dich an der üblichen Stelle abholen sollen.


Super. Freue mich


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2015)

Wir haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir die Fahrt in den Krotti aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse doch auf morgen (Sonntag) verschieben.

Also: Treffpunkt am Sonntag 31.5. um 10:30 am Wanderparkplatz an der Hohen Tanne / Auerbach (49.668511, 11.606869)

Die Runde hat ca. 36 km. Die Höhenmeter kann ich nur schätzen. 1000 werden es schon sein.


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2015)

wir kommen a mit


----------



## suoixon (30. Mai 2015)

Wie technisch ist die Runde? Gespickt mit Schlüsselstellen oder nur vereinzelt?


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2015)

Hauptsächlich S1. Meiner Erinnerung nach etwa 5-6 Stellen/Passagen schwerer.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (30. Mai 2015)

Mir kommen a mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (30. Mai 2015)

Bleibts STB dann morgen leer?
Dann kann ich mich ja mal hin wagen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Mai 2015)

War eine super Tour heute, nette Leute, top Guide.


----------



## SuShu (31. Mai 2015)

Ah, du scheinst den zugewachsenen Trail schon vergessen zu haben. Gut, dass der am Anfang gelegen hat

Super Truppe heute. Mir hat es wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2015)

Morgen Abend wieder STB um 19 Uhr?


----------



## S P (1. Juni 2015)

Spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## M_C_N (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn meine Reverb bis morgen wieder funktionstüchtig ist, bin ich auch dabei...!


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2015)

oder schnell eine starre Stütze einbauen


----------



## M_C_N (1. Juni 2015)

So einen Quatsch fang ich gar nicht erst an! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (1. Juni 2015)

komme mit Treckingbike -  Reverb am anderen ist noch auf Wellness bei RS...


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

Du willst doch nicht allen Ernstes *NUR* mit 130/140 mm Federweg am Heck antreten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (2. Juni 2015)

> Du willst doch nicht allen Ernstes *NUR* mit 130/140 mm Federweg am Heck antreten?!


 
Finde ich gut von unserem @topolino, dass er diesen mutigen Schritt geht. Ich würde das nicht machen!


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2015)

130 / 140 ist das alte AM  -  heute gibt es 140 / 140 
...aber je nach dem was wir heute Abend so machen ist es egal was für ´nen Federweg die Kiste hat...

@M_C_N was ist etz mit der Reverb? stützt oder federt das Teil...


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

zumindest soll der Biergarten wieder länger offen haben. Somit ist der wichtigste Part heute Abend gesichert


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> zumindest soll der Biergarten wieder länger offen haben. Somit ist der wichtigste Part heute Abend gesichert



21 Uhr ist Deadline.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

Sicher? Mir hat vor kurzem jemand was anderes erzählt, aber da war ich nicht mehr voll zurechnungsfähig


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

Die Aussage gab es letzten Dienstag. Einige DAVler sind auch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2015)

na dann müssen wir pünktlich (19:00) weg kommen
und bis 20:45 dort sein


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

aber hallo. Und wenn wir hinten die Schleife mit nehmen wollen, müssen wir schnell fahren 

Muss bergauf sowieso mehr treten, bin jetzt 1x10 unterwegs


----------



## M_C_N (2. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Muss bergauf sowieso mehr treten, bin jetzt 1x10 unterwegs


 Hoffentlich mit mind. 38t vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

Und max 28t hinten....


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt. Vorne klassisch 32t und hinten max 36


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt. Vorne klassisch 32t und hinten max 36


macht auf Langstrecke dicke Knie 
Zehn Zähne Unterschied sollten es schon sein (30 zu 40) besser 12 (30 zu 42).


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

An dem Rad mit dem ich heute in der Arbeit bin habe ich sogar 33 Zähne Unterschied  (50 zu 17)


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

Dann kannst du uns heute Abend gleich zeigen wie gut 50/17 im STB geht.


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2015)

argh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

da bin ich nach der ersten Steigung bereit für den Biergarten 

Erstes Proberollern vor dem Haus gestern lässt mich aber auch noch nachdenken, ob 32/36 reicht. Mal sehen ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Juni 2015)

Das ist Gewöhnungssache. Ich war am Sonntag nach langem mal wieder am Moritzberg... da gings mit 32/36 wunderbar hoch. Auch alles Andere hier in der Umgebung ist damit locker machbar. Ausserdem bist dus doch vom Renner gewohnt


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

Moritzberg will ich am Donnerstag hin. Aber da mit 3x9 

Mal heute probieren. Zur Not kann ich ja immernoch vorne auf 30 oder so gehen. Warst mit dem Bagger oben? Da hast aber Leichtbausachen dran, oder 

Kommst heute abend auch mal wieder?


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das ist Gewöhnungssache. Ich war am Sonntag nach langem mal wieder am Moritzberg... da gings mit 32/36 *wunderbar* hoch. Auch alles Andere hier in der Umgebung ist damit locker machbar. Ausserdem bist dus doch vom Renner gewohnt



Auweia... 

Wie sagt @stroker gleich dazu: elender Fitfucker


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

Ja das wunderbar hat mich auch etwas geschockt! elender Fitfucker


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Juni 2015)

Jo war mitm Bagger. Wenn SLX und Zee jetzt Leichtbau ist, dann stimm ich auch dem Leichtbau-Vorwurf zu...


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Jo war mitm Bagger. Wenn SLX und Zee jetzt Leichtbau ist, dann stimm ich auch dem Leichtbau-Vorwurf zu...



geht nicht, sonst hätte ich ja auch Leichtbau und das lasse ich mir nicht unterstellen


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2015)

werd donnerstag um 1000uhr stb runde drehn, die übliche tour, wenn aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2015)

2x Kettenriss reicht mir für die Woche. War aber selber schuld, 32er narrow wide ist schon bestellt


----------



## Maxed (3. Juni 2015)

Werd morgen dann auch mal mim Hornet zum Moritzberg düsen mit 34x10 von Nbg City aus . Bin bis jetzt nur bis Brunn gekommen nach der Arbeit . Empfiehlt es sich eig. hinwärts auch über Brunn zu fahren (Weiß/Blau/Weiß vom TG aus) ? Ich wollte eig. Richtung Röthenbach raus und dann den Weiß/Grün/Weiß WW zum MB nehmen?

Und das wichtigste, könnt ihr auf dem Weg nen Biergarten empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pill (3. Juni 2015)

Hey guys! I'm new here, but been reading the forum for a while. I would like to join one of the rides this Thursday or during the weekend. 
Je mehr hm desto besser!


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (3. Juni 2015)

Mmh, spontan fällt mir der Gasthof in Brunn ein (direkt an der Hauptstrasse), dann vielleicht Löhner in Diepersdorf und  die Brauerei am Marktplatz in Leinburg.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Juni 2015)

Mit 32/36 geht am stbr/tg etc. eigentlich alles. Eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit vorausgesetzt. Oder? 
32/42 ist aber viel angenehmer
Vorallen im bayrischen Wald


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Juni 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd donnerstag um 1000uhr stb runde drehn, die übliche tour, wenn aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


Bin dabei, muss aber etwas langsam tun, hab immer noch so ein leichtes Kribbeln im Hals.
Die feuchten Bedingungen im Bayrischen Wald am letzten Samstag zeigen doch leichte Nachwirkungen – bin und bleibe halt ein Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juni 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bin dabei, muss aber etwas langsam tun, hab immer noch so ein leichtes Kribbeln im Hals.
> Die feuchten Bedingungen im Bayrischen Wald am letzten Samstag zeigen doch leichte Nachwirkungen – bin und bleibe halt ein Schönwetterfahrer.


des passt, muss eh um 1400uhr wieder am auto sen, und freitag mach mer ja genug im neuen alten gebiet


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute. Hat zufällig einer noch ein Service Kit der 2014 Reba bei sich rumliegen? (Schwarz) 
Würde gegen ein Kit der Pike tauschen  da hab ich drei von musste ich eben feststellen. Wollte eben die Reba reparieren. Da hats die Dichtungen nach oben rausgehauen. Hält nicht mehr. Ich dachte das gab's nur vor 2010 mal bei RS


----------



## katl22 (3. Juni 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bin dabei, muss aber etwas langsam tun, hab immer noch so ein leichtes Kribbeln im Hals.
> Die feuchten Bedingungen im Bayrischen Wald am letzten Samstag zeigen doch leichte Nachwirkungen – bin und bleibe halt ein Schönwetterfahrer.


Mir kumma ah.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (3. Juni 2015)

@MTBermLuS ,
sowas liegt nicht bei mir rum. ABER das könnte deine Neugier und dein Interesse wecken:



 


 


Im Bikemarkt sieht es schlecht aus. Zwar bietet jemand sowas an, aber nur ein Teil. Du sprachst aber in Mehrzahl. Trotzdem Beispiel:


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juni 2015)

Danke. Ich hätte es eben schnell gebraucht. Heute 
Bestellen kann ich selbstverständlich irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (5. Juni 2015)

Falls sich für morgen spontan noch jemand anschließen mag:

Wir fahren am Samstag den 6.6. eine Tour von Sulzbach-Rosenberg bis Etzelwang, Hartmannshof oder Pommelsbrunn (je nach Laune). Bis Etzelwang werden wahrscheinlich etwa 30 km / 900 Hm auf ganz netten Trails zusammenkommen. Danach schauen wir, wozu wir noch Lust haben.

Um an den Ausgangspunkt zu kommen, nehmen wir den Zug (R4 Richtung Amberg) vom Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof, Abfahrt 8:43 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist um 8:25 Uhr am Südausgang.


----------



## bärlein (5. Juni 2015)

Hi, das passt mir sehr gut. Ich bin gern dabei und bin morgen rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt. LG Uschi


----------



## bh46 (5. Juni 2015)

Morgen (Samstag) soll das Wetter recht gut werden. Wer von euch hat Lust den Tag auf dem Bike zu verbringen ?
Bezüglich Ort bin ich recht flexibel.


----------



## SuShu (5. Juni 2015)

@bärlein: Teilen wir uns dann ein Tagesticket Plus oder hast du schon eine Fahrkarte?


----------



## bärlein (5. Juni 2015)

ne, ich teile gern, habe noch kein Ticket. Bis bald LG


----------



## Deleted 303750 (6. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Falls sich für morgen spontan noch jemand anschließen mag:
> 
> Wir fahren am Samstag den 6.6. eine Tour von Sulzbach-Rosenberg bis Etzelwang, Hartmannshof oder Pommelsbrunn (je nach Laune). Bis Etzelwang werden wahrscheinlich etwa 30 km / 900 Hm auf ganz netten Trails zusammenkommen. Danach schauen wir, wozu wir noch Lust haben.
> 
> Um an den Ausgangspunkt zu kommen, nehmen wir den Zug (R4 Richtung Amberg) vom Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof, Abfahrt 8:43 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist um 8:25 Uhr am Südausgang.


Was soll man da sagen? Eine schöne Strecke, flowige Trails, technische Passagen, sympathische Teilnehmer und zum Abschluss eine schöne Einkehr, bevor es mit dem Zug wieder heimging. Wer kann das alles so kombinieren? Lieben Dank, wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (6. Juni 2015)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen, vielen Dank und bis bald...


----------



## julian87 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich werde heut Nachmittag um 14.00 eine Stb. Runde fahren. Falls einer Lust hat.


----------



## julian87 (7. Juni 2015)

Wird doch nix


----------



## S P (7. Juni 2015)

Etz wäre ich beinahe mitgekommen - aber allein trau ich mich dann doch nicht in den Wald...

Btw: hat jemand noch Schnellspanner Kappen für VR Hope Pro 2 Nabe (von 15/20mm auf QR) rum liegen?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte noch von meinen FunWorks 4Ways von 20 auf QR rumliegen haben. Wenn die auch passen suche ich die mal raus


----------



## S P (7. Juni 2015)

Würde mich wundern wenn die passen.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2015)

Da gabs im bm welche für wenig geld, evtl sind die ja noch zu haben


----------



## S P (8. Juni 2015)

Hat sich bereits erledigt.


----------



## christof1977 (9. Juni 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Btw: hat jemand noch Schnellspanner Kappen für VR Hope Pro 2 Nabe (von 15/20mm auf QR) rum liegen?


Die habe ich da ... aber ist ja zu spät.


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juni 2015)

Plant heut wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute, frage an euch: Ich habe eine 2012 ROCK SHOX SID Dual Flow 120mm von einem gekauften (Radon 26Zoll) 5.0 2012 übrig. Federgabel wird nicht mehr verwendet aber Top in Form. Wie kann ich den Wert der Gabel einschätzen, lohnt es sich die Gabel zubehalten ?


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2015)

Gabelschaft tapered, oder 1 1/8'' durchgehend - sieht man schlecht? QR Ausfallende? MotionControl Popoloc?
Um die 200-220 EUR kann man da schon verlangen.


----------



## Makimusic (12. Juni 2015)

1 1/8 durchgehend, mit MotionControl PopLock und auch QR Ausfallend


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2015)

werd morgen mit martina um 1000uhr stb runden fohrn


----------



## S P (13. Juni 2015)

Die andere geheime Gruppe trifft sich gegen 11.


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juni 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen mit martina um 1000uhr stb runden fohrn


Bin mit dabei.


----------



## Makimusic (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute, kann jemand eine Rock Shox SID 120mm 1 1/8  in weiß gebrauchen ?


----------



## AndyF1980 (15. Juni 2015)

Gibts hier auch paar Leute die unter der Woche Vormittags mal ne Runde drehen?


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2015)

bestenfalls aufm Wech zur ärbät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (16. Juni 2015)

Fährt heute jemand?

EDIT: Kommando zurück...wird bei mir heute leider doch nix...


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juni 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch paar Leute die unter der Woche *Vormittags *mal ne Runde drehen?





topolino schrieb:


> bestenfalls aufm Wech zur *ärbät*...


----------



## AndyF1980 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich arbeit nur Spätschicht, daher vor der Arbeit gerne mal 2-3 Stunden am STB unterwegs so ab 9:00 bis 10:00. gegen 13:00 gehts dann in den Hafen zum Malochen. Falls mal wer lust hat sich an zu schließen. Halt rauf und runter an der Technik feilen​


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich werde morgen wohl gegen 14 Uhr ne Runde am STB drehen. Wenn wer z.u.l hat


----------



## Makimusic (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Kollegen, kann mir von euch jemand eine 203 mm Schreibenbremse front (All Mountain) empfehlen. Habe meine 180er formula gestern geschrottet.


----------



## S P (17. Juni 2015)

Shimano SM-RT66, um die 15 EUR beim üblichen Online-Verdächtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2015)

Wird eher 14:45 bei mir


----------



## Achtzig (17. Juni 2015)

Kein Mitleid!!!


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2015)

Wird sogar noch später, weil ich zu lange am Badesee gechillt habe


----------



## Achtzig (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Juni 2015)

Hast du nen neuen Zeitansatz? in 30 Minuten komm ich hier raus und wollt auch ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2015)

32:36 getestet und funzt hervorragend im STB

@rebirth
Die MILF ist da


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Juni 2015)

Würde jemand um 19 Uhr am stb radeln wollen?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht sind wir dann noch nicht mit dem zweiten Bier fertig


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Juni 2015)

Du meinst wenn ich die Runde um 19:45Uhr abgeschlossen habe


----------



## microbat (17. Juni 2015)

und eher weniger fahrtüchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (18. Juni 2015)

Am Tiergarten war gestern auch einiges los... da war teilweise Stau auf den Trails.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2015)

im STB war ich fast alleine unterwegs. Am Ende kam dann @flachmaennchen nur wegen dem Bier danach mir entegegen 

Übrigens ging sogar der Anstieg zum Katapulttrail mit 32:36 wunderbar zu fahren ...


----------



## Achtzig (18. Juni 2015)

Redforce schrieb:


> Am Tiergarten war gestern auch einiges los... da war teilweise Stau auf den Trails.


Daher der Name Ballungsraum  Daheim am Land war alles frei


----------



## S P (18. Juni 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Übrigens ging sogar der Anstieg zum Katapulttrail mit 32:36 wunderbar zu fahren ...


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## softlurch (20. Juni 2015)

Werd am Sonntag ab 10:40 Uhr zu ner Standard Runde STB starten, falls a.Z.u.L.h.


----------



## ZubZer0 (20. Juni 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> a.Z.u.L.h.



oh man, was heisst denn das .....
Da muss ich auch mal unbedingt hin.... Habe es mir schon oft vorgenommen, bin aber dann leider "just around TG" hängen geblieben.....,-)


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2015)

ich vermute mal falls "*a*hner (einer) *Z*eit *u*nd *L*ust *h*at"?


----------



## softlurch (20. Juni 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ich vermute mal falls "*a*hner (einer) *Z*eit *u*nd *L*ust *h*at"?


rischdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich werde es nicht schaffen


----------



## softlurch (21. Juni 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Werd am Sonntag ab 10:40 Uhr zu ner Standard Runde STB starten, falls a.Z.u.L.h.


.... fällt ins Wasser


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2015)

Diesen sonntag solls schöner werden


----------



## Milan0 (24. Juni 2015)

Du lebst?

Bin das Wochenende raus. Vielleicht am Dienstag wieder


----------



## Makimusic (24. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute, ich schreibs hier ungern ins Forum aber Ebay usw. trau ich bzg MTB verkauf/kauf etc. nicht. 
Kennt jemand nen gutes Portal von euch oder kann von euch jemand dies gebrauchen.  

2 Mavic Laufräder 26 Zoll, 2x180mm Formula Scheibenbremsen, 2x Schwalbe 2,25 Reifen, Lenker 660b mit P149 Vorbau und einer Rock Shox SID 120mm dual air (210mm Rohrlänge)m Motion Control, Schnellspanner, Post Mount P6 180mm,
SRAM x9 Schalthebel,  (Ich hab die Artikel leider alle 1 mal zuviel).


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2015)

Bikemarkt hier im forum??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juni 2015)

Gestern haben wir festgelegt, dass die Katapultrampe nur noch mit 1-fach fahrbar ist.
Ich kam direkt beim ersten Versuch hoch, der nicht genannte Mitfahrer mit 2*9 auch nach mehrfachem Versuchen nicht. 
Es war erstaunlicherweise alles doch trockener als gedacht.


----------



## M_C_N (25. Juni 2015)

> Gestern haben wir festgelegt, dass die Katapultrampe nur noch mit 1-fach fahrbar ist.
> Ich kam direkt beim ersten Versuch hoch, der nicht genannte Mitfahrer mit 2*9 auch nach mehrfachem Versuchen nicht.
> Es war erstaunlicherweise alles doch trockener als gedacht.



Die Ausrede "ich fahr 2-fach, damit kann ich da nicht hochfahren" wurde aufgewertet! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2015)

Top! Ich werde es nächste Woche wieder testen.

Evtl da mal nach der Arbeit die Mortizbergrampe testen?


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Juni 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> … der nicht genannte Mitfahrer mit 2*9 auch nach mehrfachem Versuchen nicht.


War wahrscheinlich ein blutiger Anfänger.  Zumindest hat er es mehrmals versucht.

Ich war gestern auch in der Gegend unterwegs.  Bin einem 1x10 Fahrer begegnet, der hatte schon an der kleinsten Stufe bergab Angst sich sein sündhaft teures 1fach Kettenblatt zu verbiegen.  Bashring passt angeblich nicht, wegen der Optik hat er gemeint. 

Auf der Anfahrt zur »Saurutsche« ist der Bewuchs schon fast Kniehoch, wird mal wieder Zeit für einige Befahrungen …


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2015)

KeFü-Taco oder stabiles Blatt nehmen


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juni 2015)

Hehehe herrlich Wolfi 

Taco und dergleichen sieht leider alles nicht schön aus.

@Milan0: Moritzberg steht nächste Woche auf jeden Fall mal an. Ich könnte allerdings nur Montag/Dienstag


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2015)

da bin ich an beiden Tagen verhindert. Kurzfristig vielleicht Montagabend möglich ...


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Juni 2015)

Wollte heute nur kurz ans STB, sind dann aber nicht mal 10 Minuten geworden.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2015)

geh mit in die fränkische, da passiert dir sowas ned, stb is einfach zu hart


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Juni 2015)

Uiuiui, die Sektor? Grad gestern haben wir noch drüber geredet, dass die ganz gut geht und heute das. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (25. Juni 2015)

Uppsala. Wie ist das passiert. Materialermüdung?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2015)

Du hast ne doppelspulige Wurschtelfeder verbaut?

G.


----------



## rehhofer (26. Juni 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wollte heute nur kurz ans STB, sind dann aber nicht mal 10 Minuten geworden.


Ach du Schande! Ist das so ein DPC Teil? Habe ich auch seit ein paar Monaten in meinem braunen Oldtimer. Hoffentlich hat das Standrohr keinen größeren Schaden abbekommen.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Juni 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wie ist das passiert. Materialermüdung?


Oben an der Stufe von deinem Benutzerbild hatte ich plötzlich einen Lenkwinkel von einem CC-Rad, hab mich dann nicht mehr runter getraut. 


rehhofer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat das Standrohr keinen größeren Schaden abbekommen.


Sieht alles noch gut aus.

Meine Theorie:
Das DPC Federelement setzt sich aus drei Federn zusammen:

unten eine kurze harte Feder, die vermutlich vor Durchschlägen schützen soll
in der Mitte die lange Hauptfeder
oben eine kurze weichere Feder, welche für die Absenkung zuständig ist







Um die Absenkung zu aktiveren muss die Gabel komprimiert werden, bis die obere Feder nahezu vollständig eingefedert ist. Desshalb auch die geringere Federkonstante (Drahtdurchmesser). Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die obere Feder im normalen Fahrbetrieb sehr oft/immer komplett einfedert. Eventuell führt das zu einer frühzeitigen Ermüdung.  Zum Bruch dürfte/sollte das aber mMn nicht führen – vielleicht einfach nur Pech.

Hab jetzt das normale »Coil Spring/Shaft Assy« bestellt. Absenkung brauch ich eh nicht – ok ok, bis auf die Anfahrt zum »Katapult«.


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Jemand heut Nachmittag Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde?
Oder schon was geplant wo man sich anschliessen kann?


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. Juni 2015)

Am TG wäre ich schon dabei…


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

TG würd ich bis 14:30 schaffen, was peilst Du so an? Tour oder auch bissle anspruchsvoller?


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Hab mir die Woche n Hardtail besorgt, aber TG wär wohl es Enduro angebracht schätz ich mal. Kenn mich am Tg nicht aus, fahre fast nur am STB..
Wirds Hardtail nächste Woche richtig eingeweiht.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juni 2015)

HT geht immer und überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (28. Juni 2015)

HT ist überhaupt kein Problem am TG, eher der Matsch nach dem Regen gestern, v.a. in Verbindung mit nem neuen Rad…


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Das ja, nur ob ich mit dem HT Auf S2 Trails mit halten kann ist fraglich 
Soll ja Spass machen


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

14:30 am Haupteingang?


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. Juni 2015)

S2 ist da kaum was, kann man alles beliebig gestalten. Das ist das schöne am TG, von CC bis Downhill ist alles drin. Ich gehöre aber sicher nicht zu Letzteren (da krieg ich schon beim Zuschaun Angst).


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. Juni 2015)

Passt, ich bin der ohne Bollerwagen, dafür mit schwarzem LIteville. Bis dann!


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich komm in schwarz/weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juni 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Ich komm in schwarz/weiss



hab noch heimgefunden  und Grüße vom Jan


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2015)

Gibt es in Nbg oder Umgebung einen guten Laden/Person, zu dem man die Laufräder zum Speichenspannung überprüfen vorbei bringen kann?


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Huhu Reo, den Gruss mit bestem Dank zurück 
War ne schöne Runde, sehr gerne wieder


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Gibt es in Nbg oder Umgebung einen guten Laden/Person, zu dem man die Laufräder zum Speichenspannung überprüfen vorbei bringen kann?


Bikedevils in Zirndorf, musst halt mal Fragen wie die Jungs Zeit haben. Sind entsprechend stark ausgelastet.


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juni 2015)

Martin dir auch noch mal n Danke, war echt n toller Tag und ein schöner Plausch beim Feierabend-Stop im Biergarten


----------



## keinspassphil (29. Juni 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Gibt es in Nbg oder Umgebung einen guten Laden/Person, zu dem man die Laufräder zum Speichenspannung überprüfen vorbei bringen kann?



Im Fahrlässig hab ich das letzte Woche machen lassen, kostete mich 14 Euro und konnte ich am selben Tag noch abholen. Sollte prinzipiell jeder Radladen um diesen Preis herum anbieten können, nen Umweg würde ich dafür kaum fahren wollen.


----------



## Grizzly28 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich schließe mich dem @keinspassphil an, das sollte jeder vernünftige Laden können, Extraweg lohnt nicht. Ich würde z.B. zum Velorado in Mögeldorf gehen.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2015)

Morgen STB?


----------



## S P (29. Juni 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Morgen STB?



Oh ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (29. Juni 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Oh ja!


19:00


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. Juni 2015)

Oh ja


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juni 2015)

Werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Habe heute noch Wohnungsübergabe ...


----------



## M_C_N (30. Juni 2015)

> Morgen STB?



Ja! 

@Milan0: Du wirst doch wohl nicht die Südstadt verlassen???


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juni 2015)

Habe ich schon. Bin näher ans STB gezogen 
Jetzt gehobene Gartenstadt


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, so fahr ich Heute Nacht auch, bis ich morgen wieder aufwache 

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/wild-weed-pacific-north-west-kitsbow-video-2015.html


----------



## Achtzig (1. Juli 2015)

Und ich fang vielleicht doch an mit'm Renner Grundlage zu trainieren. Bisher dacht ich ja, das muss brunz langweilig sein...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-brumotti-road-bike-freestyle-2-2015.html


----------



## Makimusic (1. Juli 2015)

Hammer Video´s. vor allem auf Full-HD mit Rennbike


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2015)

DO//TG//19Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> DO//TG//19Uhr


Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon ab ca. 16:30 dort.


----------



## microbat (2. Juli 2015)

Bei 35* im Schatten?


----------



## AndyF1980 (2. Juli 2015)

35* brauchts Fahrtwind


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juli 2015)

Nervenkitzel 2.0


----------



## S P (2. Juli 2015)

Da ist doch genügend Platz unter Deinem KB?


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nervenkitzel 2.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400842


hat es den Fahrer abgeworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (2. Juli 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nervenkitzel 2.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400842


Das kannst doch locker Droppen mit der Trailmaschiene


----------



## M_C_N (2. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> /



Bin dabei!


----------



## microbat (2. Juli 2015)

komme verzögert  - muss noch die Welt retten  - finde euch dann schon im Unterholz


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2015)

---
http://mtbn.ws/vwfc
bitte liken, danke


----------



## M_C_N (3. Juli 2015)

Fährt am WE jemand?


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2015)

Evtl am sonntag. Muss es aber erst mit den mitfahrern klären.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Fährt am WE jemand?



Samstag 12h lang in Schnaittach
4er Team


----------



## dertobel (3. Juli 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nervenkitzel 2.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400842


Für "Mittelerde" genau das richtige Gefährt…


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2015)

@HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir morgen aus?


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2015)

Sonst will keiner fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (4. Juli 2015)

Ich werd' so ab 10:30 Uhr ne kurze Runde im STB drehen


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2015)

Für ne kurze runde fahr ich net 2h auto  danke trotzdem fürs bescheid geben!!


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi wie siehts bei dir morgen aus?


Werde, wenn überhaupt, nur eine kleine/kurze MTB-Runde drehen.
Vielleicht fahren wir auch mit dem RR, durch den Fahrtwind wird die Hitze einigermaßen erträglich.


----------



## M_C_N (5. Juli 2015)

@softlurch: kurz nach 10 Abfahrt? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juli 2015)

Morgen 19:00 STB?


----------



## S P (6. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen 19:00 STB?


eingeplant


----------



## microbat (6. Juli 2015)

Hab´s am Radar
- bei mir klappt es aber nur, wenn ich ´ne Karre habe (sonst ist der Heimweg zu sportlich)
und morgen erfahre ich wann ich die wieder bekomme...


----------



## M_C_N (6. Juli 2015)

> Morgen 19:00 STB?


Ebenfalls eingeplant...


----------



## MasterP1989 (6. Juli 2015)

Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZubZer0 (6. Juli 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> rischdisch!


ah ok  gut zu wissen


----------



## ZubZer0 (6. Juli 2015)

Was gibt es denn dann neues am Moritzberg? Das letzte mal wo ich dort biken war, gab es schon ganz coole Trails. Konnte aber leider zeitlich nicht alles abfahren.


----------



## AndyF1980 (6. Juli 2015)

Die "Rinne" ist recht nice


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Juli 2015)

Eieiei, grad die Pins richtig knackig ins Schienbein bekommen...
Zum Glück grad rein und nicht aufgerissen, aber bis auf den Knochen...


----------



## S P (7. Juli 2015)

Sauber! Die Erfahrung sollte jeder mal sammeln.


----------



## Makimusic (7. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, hat jemand von euch vll einen  Marsh Guard Schutzblech mit Kabelbindern übrig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Eieiei, grad die Pins richtig knackig ins Schienbein bekommen...
> Zum Glück grad rein und nicht aufgerissen, aber bis auf den Knochen...



Ruhe bewahren + Wunde säubern + Haare entfernen (Pflaster) + Betaisodona Salbe auftragen + Pflaster drüber + alle 12 Stunden erneuern + wenn´s aua macht / heiß / rot ist - zum Arzt um eine Knochenhautentzündung zu behandeln  Besser Dich


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juli 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hat jemand von euch vll einen  Marsh Guard Schutzblech mit Kabelbindern übrig ?



Brauchts da spezielle Kabelbinder? Sonst hätte ich hier noch zwei Marshguards rumliegen, die ich eh nicht nehmen werde.


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Sauber! Die Erfahrung sollte jeder mal sammeln.


Ist nicht das erste mal das ich mit den Pins gekuschelt habe, bisher aber nicht direkt auf den Knochen


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Juli 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Ruhe bewahren + Wunde säubern + Haare entfernen (Pflaster) + Betaisodona Salbe auftragen + Pflaster drüber + alle 12 Stunden erneuern + wenn´s aua macht / heiß / rot ist - zum Arzt um eine Knochenhautentzündung zu behandeln  Besser Dich


Danke, das ist mal ne richtig gute "Verfahrensanweisung"


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2015)

Wie schaut es heute abend aus? Wetter könnte unangenehm werden ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr jetzt gleich eine kleine gemütliche Runde am STB denk ich.
Wie ist denn dein Zeitplan, bist du schon daheim oder hockst noch auf Arbeit?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2015)

Hock noch auf Arbeit. Werde aber hier in den nächsten Minuten aufbrechen. Könnte frühestens um 17:30 am STB sein


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juli 2015)

Dann stress dich nicht, da bin ich vermutlich schon aufm Rückweg, wenn ich überhaupt so lang fahre. War grad kurz draußen, da isses doch wärmer als durchs Fenster vom klimatisierten Büro aus aussieht.


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2015)

STB - heute - ab 19:00 - fährt dann dort jemand oder hockt ihr dann schon im Garten beim Getreidesmoothie um rechtzeitig vorm Gwitter (ab 21:00) wieder daham zu sein?


----------



## S P (7. Juli 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> STB - heute - ab 19:00 - fährt dann dort jemand oder hockt ihr dann schon im Garten beim Getreidesmoothie um rechtzeitig vorm Gwitter (ab 21:00) wieder @home zu sein?



Jup. Wenn das Wetter nicht kippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. Juli 2015)

Jup


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. Juli 2015)

Okay, also ich kann leider doch nicht, das Wetter ist zu heiß und ruft nach Freibad! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2015)

Komme


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juli 2015)

War eine schöne Runde! Bis zum grillen ins HQ kam ich auch noch trocken. Auf dem Heimweg hat es mich dann voll erwischt


----------



## Redforce (8. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre gerne auch mal wieder dabei, wie schaut es morgen aus? 19:00 TG oder STB?


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2015)

Morgen Abend stünde TG an (ist auch etwas wetterabhängig)


----------



## microbat (9. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Morgen Abend stünde TG an (ist auch etwas wetterabhängig)



Komme / TG - heute - 19:00


----------



## S P (9. Juli 2015)

Wetter passt. Bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## Redforce (9. Juli 2015)

Das wird schon wieder nichts bei mir... Aber ich versuche mal am Dienstag STB. Viel Spaß...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (10. Juli 2015)

Sonntag Jmd schon was geplant?


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2015)

ich werd morgen früh um 9.00uhr a stb runden dreha


----------



## Redforce (10. Juli 2015)

Ich melde mich heute schon für Dienstag 19:00 STB! Wetter wird passen! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2015)

Peter weshalb so bald? Wetter bedingt?


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2015)

will nachmittags noch was arbeitn, werd wahrscheinlich doch 9.15uhr werden


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juli 2015)

Morgen:
Hetzles - Igensdof - Teufelstisch - Regensberg - Hetzles.

Ich starte am 9:00 in Hetzles am Bergweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (10. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen früh um 9.00uhr a stb runden dreha


Ich schau mal, dass ich das schaffe.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen früh um 9.00uhr a stb runden dreha



I bin "ballern" 

Ah und da - eine von höchstens ~5 Stellen bei uns zum versetzenund a schönes Trepperl für @Bikemanufaktur 

(des wär ah was fürs Bilderrätsel...)


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2015)

Teufelskirche


----------



## Achtzig (10. Juli 2015)

Sag mal,  was ist denn das für ne spam-sch...  da wo du die Bilder hochgeladen hast? Oder kommt da bloß bei mir was dubioses?


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2015)

Abload is doch ein ganz normaler Anbieter? Bei mir kommt nix, hab aber auch Adblock und NoScript installiert...

Überleg grad noch, wo die anderen Stellen bei uns sind, wo man wirklich Versetzen muss.
1) Teufelskirche die Treppe runter, wie SP richtig erkannt hat
2) Zwei Stellen am Buchberg
Weitere fallen mir nicht ein...gibt es noch irgendwas bei Altdorf/Umgebung?


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Juli 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, dass ich das schaffe.


Ich schaffe es.  Hab aber nur bis 11:45 Zeit – muss um 12:00 zu hause sein.


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2015)

Die Augen sind jedenfalls schon auf und der erste Kaffee steht auch schon vor mir.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juli 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es.  Hab aber nur bis 11:45 Zeit – muss um 12:00 zu hause sein.


passt, ich auch


----------



## 0815p (11. Juli 2015)

ich schaff es bis 9.00uhr


----------



## softlurch (11. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich schaff's  am Sonntag zu 10:30 Uhr ins STB zu ner Standardrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (11. Juli 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich schaff's  am Sonntag zu 10:30 Uhr ins STB zu ner Standardrunde


Weiss nicht ob ichs nach der Runde hier am Lagerfeuer schaffe, aber wenn würd ich mich gern anschliessen.
Kenn die Ecke inzwischen recht gut, sollte ich nicht mithalten können geh ich halt meine eigenen Wege.
Wo startest? Parkplatz direkt am STB?


----------



## softlurch (11. Juli 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ichs nach der Runde hier am Lagerfeuer schaffe, aber wenn würd ich mich gern anschliessen.
> Kenn die Ecke inzwischen recht gut, sollte ich nicht mithalten können geh ich halt meine eigenen Wege.
> Wo startest? Parkplatz direkt am STB?


jep


----------



## AndyF1980 (12. Juli 2015)

bin zu verkatert zu äm Biken Grad


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2015)

morgen 1900 STB, wie immer?


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> morgen 1900 STB, wie immer?


Sicher.


----------



## microbat (13. Juli 2015)

si claro


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juli 2015)

mit breiten Reifen balanciert's sich von selbst


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2015)

Na sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (13. Juli 2015)

Und diese Tasche hält auch bei ruppigem Betrieb oder nur beim Balancieren?


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juli 2015)

die vordere ja, die hintere net so ganz (wegen der vorderen weniger Platz zum festziehen) - aber halb so wild, passt net so viel rein daher weniger Gewicht um rumzuschlackern.

aber zwei Sekunden nachm Foto ist des Radl wieder umgefallen ... also auf Dauer ist des auch nix. Vielleicht hätt ich bissl Luft rauslassen sollen zum Parken


----------



## microbat (13. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht doch nen Zweibeinständer unters Tretlager montieren


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juli 2015)

der Zweibeinständer  war grad nebenan


----------



## rebirth (13. Juli 2015)

@HTWolfi fährst du tg oder stb?


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Juli 2015)

Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, werd ich um 18:30 mit dem DAV am Tiergarten fahren.
Bin aber schon etwas früher vor Ort, wollte mir noch ein paar Stellen genauer ansehen …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2015)

Habe mir jetzt doch wieder einen Renner zugelegt. 
Nachdem ich aber alle meine Klickpedale für Hopfenblütensaft abgegeben habe, suche ich wieder nach einem Satz SPD-Pedale. Bitte nicht die halb/halb. Da habe ich noch einen Satz daheim liegen ...

Hat wer welche rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## stroker (14. Juli 2015)

ich hab noch was von Ritchey rumliegen u evtl. VP-Components - wenn´s hilft...


----------



## Redforce (14. Juli 2015)

Und STB steht auch noch?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2015)

solange es nicht regnet, steht STB.

@stroker 
was sollen die Teile kosten? Schick mal ne PM mit genauen Daten dazu


----------



## bärlein (14. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust zu fahren? Bin ab ca. 17 Uhr bereit...


----------



## Maxed (14. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit einem Kollegen ab 16:45 am TG unterwegs, eventuell trifft man sich ja. Ich hoffe die Ikons am Hornet spielen bissl mit bei Nässe


----------



## derwaaal (14. Juli 2015)

bärlein schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust zu fahren? Bin ab ca. 17 Uhr bereit...


Studenten!


----------



## Achtzig (14. Juli 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Studenten!


Du meinst, weil die so lang wach sind? ;-)


----------



## Redforce (14. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> morgen 1900 STB, wie immer?


Kein Regen, also es bleibt dabei...?


----------



## S P (14. Juli 2015)

Hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (14. Juli 2015)

Ich schaffs leider nicht! Viel Spaß euch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2015)

Kurze Runde. Sitzen schon im Biergarten


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2015)

Heute Buck so gegen 19:00 Uhr (Eingang Tiergarten)...


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich bin raus. 

Wegen Pedalanfrage hat sich erledigt. Habe welche bekommen


----------



## Redforce (16. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Heute Buck so gegen 19:00 Uhr (Eingang Tiergarten)...


Ich bin dabei...


----------



## stroker (16. Juli 2015)

Mir dünkt, ich könnte dabei sein...


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2015)

stroker schrieb:


> Mir dünkt, ich könnte dabei sein...


Oha, dann muss ich mein geplantes Programm anpassen.


----------



## stroker (16. Juli 2015)

ANGST! Was war den geplant?


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2015)

Nichts bestimmtes. Alles gut lieber stroki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2015)

Meinst das du mit deinem progressiv AM Enduro kommen wolltest?


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2015)

Was mach'ma denn?
a) flowige Kurzstrecke
b) hastige Langstrecke
c) stolpern
Ich hätte gern a


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2015)

a)+(bisschen)c)


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

morgen (samstag) nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## AndyF1980 (17. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> morgen (samstag) nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


 
Evtl gegen 18:00 ne kleine Runde


----------



## Grizzly28 (18. Juli 2015)

Wo? Was wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (20. Juli 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Wo? Was wollt ihr fahren?


Schon rum ums Eck, wie gehts dem Finger?


----------



## AndyF1980 (20. Juli 2015)

Jemand diese Woche (Mi Do Fr) eventuell vormittags am STB unterwegs? So ab 9:00 bis 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## Grizzly28 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich war am Samstag dann sowieso früher unterwegs. Der Finger wird, kann ihn schon wieder einzeln bewegen. Bei 90 Grad ist die Bewegung zwar noch am Ende, aber das wird, hauptsache ich kann wieder radeln . Inzwischen kann ich sogar wieder einigermaßen gefühlvoll bremsen (schalten muss ich links ja zum Glück nicht, ein Vorteil von 1x11 den ich bisher noch nicht so gesehen hatte ).


----------



## AndyF1980 (20. Juli 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag dann sowieso früher unterwegs. Der Finger wird, kann ihn schon wieder einzeln bewegen. Bei 90 Grad ist die Bewegung zwar noch am Ende, aber das wird, hauptsache ich kann wieder radeln . Inzwischen kann ich sogar wieder einigermaßen gefühlvoll bremsen (schalten muss ich links ja zum Glück nicht, ein Vorteil von 1x11 den ich bisher noch nicht so gesehen hatte ).


Ajo Hauptsache du kannst wieder Radeln und hast keine lange Zwangspause
Evtl am Wochenende wieder ne Runde am TG? Unter der Woche mit meiner Spätschicht geht halt nur Vormittags


----------



## Grizzly28 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich werde das ganze WoE mit dem DAV unterwegs sein, aber evtl. die Woche drauf? Ich melde mich.


----------



## AndyF1980 (20. Juli 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Ich werde das ganze WoE mit dem DAV unterwegs sein, aber evtl. die Woche drauf? Ich melde mich.


Kann man sich euch evtl anschliessen? Oder seid ihr Auswärts unterwegs?


----------



## Grizzly28 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob das noch geht, es ist ein Fahrtechnikkurs. Falls du Interesse hast und DAV Sektion Nürnberg Mitglied bist, dann schau hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurs-hr-versetzen-26-07-27-07.758042/ . Ich schreib dir eine PN mit dem Kontakt.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2015)

Wer leitet den kurs? Ich komm bei dem link völlig falsch raus


----------



## S P (20. Juli 2015)

Der Link ist schon richtig. Du hast bloss keinen Zugriff...


----------



## Grizzly28 (20. Juli 2015)

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2015)

Kommst du auch bei "Tuning für SID" raus?


----------



## Grizzly28 (21. Juli 2015)

Die Kurse der DAV Sektion Nürnberg sind nur für Mitglieder der selben. Falls du das bist, dann kannst du dich http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/ für die IG hier im Forum anmelden. @rebirth: Ich glaube du brauchst den Kurs eh nicht mehr...


----------



## microbat (21. Juli 2015)

Hi
- heute für mich KEIN STB
- denn ich bin mit´n Radl auf Ärbet und fahre via TG oder Erlenstegen oder Tennenlohe heim...


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juli 2015)

für mich auch kein STB
 - denn ich bin mit'n Radl auf Ärbeit und fahre über Dutzenteich mit Firmenlauf heim


----------



## Achtzig (21. Juli 2015)

Gibt es in Erlenstegen so viel Lohnendes zu fahren, dass das so erwähnenswert ist? Ich latsch da (also irgendwo zwischen B4, B14 und Autobahn) hin und wieder mit'm Hund rum und aufgefallen wär mir noch nix?


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2015)

Dann bleibt mehr Flow für mich übrig - abtrünnige!


----------



## static (21. Juli 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Gibt es in Erlenstegen so viel Lohnendes zu fahren, dass das so erwähnenswert ist?


\/ \/ \/


topolino schrieb:


> Einmal quer durch den Günthersbühler Forst nach *Erlenstegen *war *entspannend  und komplett geschottert *
> vielleicht sollte ich mir auch so Kettler Dings aus´m Antiquariat holen





Sorry, das musste einfach nochmal hervorgehoben werden, bei der Vorlage


----------



## Achtzig (21. Juli 2015)

Puh, Du merkst Dir Sachen...  

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Grizzly28 (21. Juli 2015)

In der Ecke Erlenstegen - Behrigersdorf - Heroldsberg gibt's schon was, kann aber längst nicht mit TG oder STB mithalten. Ist vor allem flach und flott. Momentan ist auch vieles sehr zugewachsen (ist halt wenig los). Sind aber nette Feierabendrunden um angstfrei den Kopf frei zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. Juli 2015)

Danke @Grizzly28 - denn so ist das.

@static - die Aussage war im April und relativ kurz nach meiner Umsiedlung in die Gegend.
Mittlerweile weiß ich welche Wege "lohnend" sind und sich zu einen "netten" Weg verknüpfen lassen.
Das Ganze ist aber immer noch sehr Schotter und tret lastig.


----------



## static (21. Juli 2015)

@topolino 
Schon klar. War auch nur ein Scherz. Deine Aussage war nur gleich das erste, was mir durch den Kopf geschossen ist, als ich die Frage von @Achtzig gelesen hab 

btw: Ist am Donnerstag noch jemand von hier bei der IG-Versammlung in Erlangen?


----------



## Makimusic (21. Juli 2015)

weiß jemand von euch wie der Thread heißt wo ich die DAV Mitglieder direkt anschreiben kann, bei GruppenMitglieder bin ich als Mitglied schon vor ein paar Monaten hinzugefügt worden...


----------



## AndyF1980 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich blick das gar nicht wie man überhaupt mit den DAVlern in Kontakt kommen soll um die Leute mal kennen zu lernen ( wenn man halt aus beruflichen Gründen die üblichen Feierabendrunden nicht mit fahren kann) ausser durch zufällige Treffen am WE..

Naja, Oktober solls ja wieder Sonntagsrunden um 12:00 geben, evtl haut das dann da mal hin...


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juli 2015)

http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/

*Du möchtest uns Kennenlernen?*
an folgenden Terminen starten wir eine offene Tour:

Mi. 29.07. um 18:30 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten
Mi. 23.09. um 18:00 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten

weitere Termine folgen (je nach Bedarf)


----------



## Maxed (22. Juli 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> In der Ecke Erlenstegen - Behrigersdorf - Heroldsberg gibt's schon was, kann aber längst nicht mit TG oder STB mithalten. Ist vor allem flach und flott. Momentan ist auch vieles sehr zugewachsen (ist halt wenig los). Sind aber nette Feierabendrunden um angstfrei den Kopf frei zu bekommen.


In der Ecke kann ich die Tour nur empfehlen, gestern erst gefahren 

Google Suche: "Trails satt ab Nürnberg Nord - Kalchreuth"

Flach und flowig mit ein paar schönen Abfahrten. Leider einmal Forst am Wüten und ab und an etwas viel Gewächs. Ein Fatbike oder Fully täte dem Rücken gut  Mein Hornet hat sich aber auch gut geschlagen.

@rebirth: Ob hier iwo ein "Fahrverbot" vorliegt muss jeder selbst einschätzen  Die Route ist öffentlich und nicht von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2015)

an deiner stelle würd ich meinen beitrag (schnellstens) editieren


----------



## AndyF1980 (22. Juli 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/
> 
> *Du möchtest uns Kennenlernen?*
> an folgenden Terminen starten wir eine offene Tour:
> ...



Möcht ich, nur als Spätschichtler eben keine Chance


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juli 2015)

Dann nimm mal Kontakt mit dem Gruppenleiter auf, E-Mail siehe Impressum-Seite der oben angegebenen Seite.
Bist Du bereits DAV-Mitglied?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2015)

@Maxed Du schreibst aber das du dort gefahren bist. Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## derwaaal (22. Juli 2015)

Er meinte, dass er von jmd gehört hat, dass derjenige dort gefahren ist.


----------



## AndyF1980 (22. Juli 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Dann nimm mal Kontakt mit dem Gruppenleiter auf, E-Mail siehe Impressum-Seite der oben angegebenen Seite.
> Bist Du bereits DAV-Mitglied?



Bin noch kein Mitglied, im Netz find ich nicht viel um mir nen Eindruck zu machen. Hab halt Chris und Martin am TG kennen gelernt.
Zum Kurs Versetzen hab ich Robert auch schon kontaktiert, hätte halt gut gepasst da ich mich damit bereits beschäftige.
Doch da es ein Kurs für Fortgeschrittene ist und ich erst 3 Monate ernsthaft fahre hat er mir abgesagt. Kann ich aus seiner Perspektive auch nachvollziehen.

Mit meiner Spätschicht ist halt unter der Woche Abends einfach nix zu machen.


----------



## Maxed (22. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Maxed Du schreibst aber das du dort gefahren bist. Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen


Vll hab ich auch abgekürzt  Wer weiß das schon  Hat aufjedenfall Spaß gemacht, und den lass ich mir nicht nehmen.

Mal ehrlich, ich hab das ganze gestern eh erstmal "erkundet", und wusste bis zu deiner Aussage garnicht, das die Route durch umstrittene Zonen geht  Dachte das Theater läuft weiter Richtung Erlangen ab?


----------



## Achtzig (22. Juli 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Hat aufjedenfall Spaß gemacht, und den lass ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## softlurch (25. Juli 2015)

Sonntag 10:30 STB


----------



## AndyF1980 (27. Juli 2015)

Schöne Beschreibung

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s0

S5...  Klettersteig 89,99 Grad runter in "Fallgeschwindigkeit"......
Nicht in diesem Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

Heute Abend 19 Uhr, STB?


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19 Uhr, STB?


Klingt gut


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

@topolino 

muss ich Geld für die Pedale mitnehmen, oder kommst nicht heute?


----------



## Makimusic (28. Juli 2015)

Servus, ich will mich bei euch um 7 mit einladen, fährt jemand von euch die MünchnerStraße raus ?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

Ich nicht mehr


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Juli 2015)

Braucht man schon wieder ne Lampe? Oder sind die Runden momentan kurz genug, dass es auch so bis zum Biergarten reicht?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

wenn der @S P dabei ist, sind wir vor 21 Uhr am Biergarten 

Ich packe aber vorsichtshalber eine Lampe ein.


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2015)

Pfff... was soll das denn wieder heißen?


----------



## microbat (28. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @topolino
> 
> muss ich Geld für die Pedale mitnehmen, oder kommst nicht heute?



Hi - bitte mitbringen,
denn ich will eigentlich auch ab 19:00 am Start sein aber
der Bus ist mal wieder in der Werkstatt
und falls ich den heute nicht bekomme dann muss ich zum STB radeln
und von dort nach hause - find ich ziemlich sportlich...
...und deshalb habe ich auch die Beleuchtung dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

Geht klar. Bis dann


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2015)

schöne Runde. Mal wieder einen "tollen Reini" gemacht! Handy aber noch ganz


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> schöne Runde. Mal wieder einen "tollen Reini" gemacht! Handy aber noch ganz



Neuer Name: Streichelfonebrecher-Reini-Kante... 

Ich setzte schon mal einen Termin auf Donnerstag 19 Uhr TG.


----------



## microbat (29. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setzte schon mal einen Termin auf Donnerstag 19 Uhr TG.



Wedder pascht - range oxidiert scho inner Karre rum - bis denne


----------



## Makimusic (29. Juli 2015)

Servus, sagmal könnt ihr mir nen Satz Mtb - Schläuche empfehlen, bin gestern durch nen Dorn gefahren :-(, deshalb kam ich ned zum STB :-(


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. Juli 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Servus, sagmal könnt ihr mir nen Satz Mtb - Schläuche empfehlen, bin gestern durch nen Dorn gefahren :-(, deshalb kam ich ned zum STB :-(


Gegen Dornen hilft Dichtmilch.


----------



## microbat (30. Juli 2015)

http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/schlaeuche_de.html


----------



## Makimusic (30. Juli 2015)

tja, wenn ich checken würde wie tubeless funktioniert, ohne gleich mit 30 Seiten theorie im netz zugeballert zuwerden, würde ich das schon gerne mal ausprobieren...


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2015)

Musst ja kein tubeless fahren. Man kann auch Dichtmilch im Schlauch fahren. Wird zwar dadurch nicht leichter, dafür aber etwas sicherer.


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. Juli 2015)

Jmd für Sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## Grizzly28 (30. Juli 2015)

Was wollt ihr heute abend am TG fahren, Tour oder extreme technische Spielereine? Bei Ersterem wäre ich dabei.


----------



## microbat (30. Juli 2015)

Makimusic schrieb:


> tja, wenn ich checken würde wie tubeless funktioniert, ohne gleich mit 30 Seiten theorie im netz zugeballert zuwerden, würde ich das schon gerne mal ausprobieren...




Tubeless Montage:
- entweder man hat eine dichte Felge (Bsp. Mavic System Laufradsatz) oder Tape (Bsp. Tesa 4289 in passender Breite)
- entweder man hat tubeless oder tubeless ready oder einfach nur Reifen - geht alles, ist nur eine Frage des Aufwands und der Menge an Dichtmilch
- entweder man hat einen elektrischen Luft Kompressor oder eine Standluftpumpe und Ausdauer
- sodann in die dichten Felgen das passende Tubeless Ventil montieren (nur ein kleines loch ins Tape stechen und das Ventil mit Handkraft eindrücken und festschrauben)
- den Reifen (ganz normal) aufziehen
- mit Spülmittel einen Glitzi-Schwamm und etwas Wasser eine SCHAUM Party vorbereiten
- das innere Felgenhorn und die äußere Reifenwulst satt EINSCHÄUMEN (die Betonung liegt beim SCHAUM - das Wasser ist egal)
- von gegenüber des Ventils beide Reifenwülste zusammen fügen und auf der Felge mittig zentrieren
(besondere Tubeless Felgen sind mittig tiefer gelegt und begünstigen die Zentrierung der Reifenwülste)
die Reifenwülste sollen sich dabei einander schmiegen und der Schaum soll das Ganze etwas "dichten"
am Ventil angekommen die Reifenwülste NICHT extra zentrieren und zusammen bringen, denn dort soll ja die Luft einströmen...
- sodann energisch und schnell pumpen oder logger und easy den Kompressor anwerfen und Luft in den Reifen pressen
- es blubbert dann an allen möglichen Stellen der Schaum vor sich hin,
aber man ist auf den richtigen Weg, wenn die Luft gleichmäßig den Reifen Richtung Felgenhorn drückt...
(mit Kompressor geht es einfach - mit Pumpe hat man einen guten Tag oder braucht mehrere Versuche und muss immer mal wieder den Reifen ausrichten)
...der Schaum auf der Felge lässt den Reifen leichter an das Felgenhorn gleiten und die Reifenwülste jeweils mit einen satten "plopp"
(je einmal pro Reifenseite) auf die Felge "ploppen"
- Reifen prall aufpumpen und den gleichmäßigen Sitz prüfen
- wer keine Dichtmilch verwenden mag / braucht - ist jetzt fertig
- ansonsten...
- Luft ablassen und Ventil Einsätze entfernen
- Dichtmilch schütteln
- auf eine 25ml Spritze aufziehen
- durch die Ventilhülse in den Reifen spritzen (so oft machen bis die Menge an Milch drin ist, die man glaubt zu brauchen)
- ggf. Ventilhülse mit einen Pfeiffenputzer (oder so) reinigen (ist aber auch egal)
- den Ventil Einsatz ins Fett-Töpfchen einstippen und montieren
- aufpumpen
- Reifen sinnvoll bewegen damit sich die Milch verteilt
- Rad montieren und am besten biken gehen...

Sinn & Unsinn der tubeless Bereifung (aus meiner Sicht):
- tubeless ist angeblich leichter > ein leichter Schlauch wiegt soviel wie die Dichtmilch...
...und wenn man leichte RaceSport Reifen (die eigentlich nicht TL fähig sind) und leichte Schläuche verwendet...
- pannensicherrer > einen leichten Schlauch, Pumpe und Gummihandschuhe (Dichtmilch) sollte man dabei haben...
- benötigt weniger Kraft > wer´s merkt...
- bietet mehr Gripp > wenn man mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fährt, was ich nicht mag
ansonsten:
- über die Jahre hatte ich zweimal ein fettes Loch im TL Reifen (mit Milch), aber ab einer gewissen Größe hilft eben nur noch ein neuer Reifen
- seit rund zwei Jahren fahre ich wieder mit Schlauch und hatte bisher keinen platten
- wenn Dichtmilch im Reifen ist, dann fährt man den Reifen runter, weil man keinen Bock auf die Sauerrei hat
somit wird man eher nicht mal schnell ´nen anderen Reifen aufziehen (für schmodder Wetter oder DH Schlappen fürn Park)
des Weiteren:
- die immer beschriebene Technik, die Milch in den offenen Reifen zu schütten und erst dann TL zu montieren verspricht eine maximale Sauerei
(vor allem wenn man keinen Kompressor hat)  - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben die Profis dazu einen Luft Kompressor und Wasser Kompressor,
um dann sogleich die TL montierten Reifen unter Hochdruck zu reinigen...


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr heute abend am TG fahren, Tour oder extreme technische Spielereine? Bei Ersterem wäre ich dabei.



Die Mischung macht's


----------



## Grizzly28 (30. Juli 2015)

Also ohne Kompressor oder Selbstbau-Luftakku kann zumindestens die Erstmontage ziemlich frustrierend sein. Ich fahre seit März TL weil ich es ausprobieren wollte. Bisher halten sich für und wider die Waage - genau wie oben beschrieben. Gegen Dornen, Glassplitterchen, Snakebites etc. hilft es super gut, dafür muss man halt immer schön auf genug frische Milch im Reifen achten (und darauf, dass man das Ventil beim Nachfüllen nicht aus Versehen lockert....). Das ist v.a. bei großer Hitze wichtig, wenn z.B. das Rad im glutheißen Auto stand, das scheint die Milch nicht zu mögen! Der Gewichtsunterschied ist wahrscheinlich wirklich esotherisch, die Sauerei war bisher nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.


----------



## Grizzly28 (30. Juli 2015)

Ok, falls nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. Wartet nicht mehr als 5 min!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich bin raus. Evtl am Sonntagfrüh eine kleine Tour ...


----------



## softlurch (31. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Evtl am Sonntagfrüh eine kleine Tour ...


Ja genau. Evtl ....


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2015)

Wann hättest du Zeit und Lust. Peile derzeit 9 Uhr Start an. Muss um 12 wieder daheim sein ...


----------



## M_C_N (31. Juli 2015)

Melde mich hiermit aus dem Urlaub zurück! Fährt morgen (Samstag) jemand? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## softlurch (31. Juli 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wann hättest du Zeit und Lust. Peile derzeit 9 Uhr Start an. Muss um 12 wieder daheim sein ...


Das is mir definitiv zu früh. Wenn's bei mir klappt, dann wie immer sonntags: 10:30 Uhr


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich kläre das mal mit der Regierung


----------



## AndyF1980 (31. Juli 2015)

darf man sich So 10:30 evtl anschliessen? Also mir auch egal ob STB, TG oder Feste.
Falls ja wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## softlurch (31. Juli 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> darf man sich So 10:30 evtl anschliessen? Also mir auch egal ob STB, TG oder Feste.
> Falls ja wo Treffpunkt?


Klaro. Von mir aus dann STB. Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Nähe Biergarten Steinbrüchlein


----------



## AndyF1980 (31. Juli 2015)

Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Juli 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Melde mich hiermit aus dem Urlaub zurück! Fährt morgen (Samstag) jemand?



Ja - in den Urlaub


----------



## M_C_N (1. August 2015)

> Ja - in den Urlaub



Na dann....schönen Urlaub!!!!



> Wann hättest du Zeit und Lust. Peile derzeit 9 Uhr Start an. Muss um 12 wieder daheim sein ...



Falls die Genehmigung der Regierung nicht erteilt wird, wäre ich um 9 Uhr dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2015)

Also 9 uhr Parkplatz STB


----------



## S P (1. August 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> Das is mir definitiv zu früh. Wenn's bei mir klappt, dann wie immer sonntags: 10:30 Uhr



Perfekt.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (2. August 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Perfekt.


Wir kommen auch


----------



## S P (3. August 2015)

Dienstag / 19 Uhr / STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (3. August 2015)

Ja.


----------



## M_C_N (3. August 2015)

Jo.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2015)

Klar


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. August 2015)

Läuft. 
Bei dem Wetter freu ich mich jetzt schon auf den Biergarten.


----------



## S P (3. August 2015)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Morgen Abend soll es ja etwas instabil werden...


----------



## M_C_N (3. August 2015)

Bier gibt es doch auch bei Regen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2015)

Was macht das wetter? Bei mir ists grad sehr stürmisch.


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2015)

Hier auch etwas. Werde aber trotzdem zum Parkplatz rollen.


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2015)

ich schaffs leider nicht mehr :/


----------



## Milan0 (5. August 2015)

war ne geile Runde. Das nächste mal können wir auch wieder etwas langsamer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. August 2015)

Ja, die Bedingungen waren perfekt.


----------



## AndyF1980 (6. August 2015)

Jmd dieses WE in der Nürnberger Umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2015)

Ich habe überlegt, am Samstag etwas bei Hersbruck zu fahren. Bin aber noch unentschlossen, weil das Wetter so heiß angesagt ist.


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. August 2015)

Bissle fahren muss sein, ganze Woche nicht dazu gekommen...


----------



## S P (7. August 2015)

Samstag, 11 Uhr ab Tiergarten (Haupteingang)
Trailrunde Richtung Ungelstetten


----------



## Milan0 (7. August 2015)

bin ab 9 auf dem Renner unterwegs.


----------



## S P (7. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> bin ab 9 auf dem Renner unterwegs.


Das tut mir aber leid für dich!


----------



## Milan0 (7. August 2015)

die Abwechslung machts


----------



## S P (7. August 2015)

Wir trinken dann eins für dich mit - auch wenn es schwer fällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. August 2015)

Dienstag bin ich ja wieder am Start


----------



## Eraserhead-de (7. August 2015)

SP: wir sind morgen auch am Start am TG. bringst Du Corinna's Gabel mit?
Martin


----------



## S P (7. August 2015)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> SP: wir sind morgen auch am Start am TG. bringst Du Corinna's Gabel mit?
> Martin


Mach ich. Bis morgen!


----------



## Grizzly28 (8. August 2015)

Ich komme auch


----------



## M_C_N (8. August 2015)

Wir 5-10 min später...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (8. August 2015)

Selten so viel geschwitzt... und alkfreies Hefe getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (9. August 2015)




----------



## AndyF1980 (9. August 2015)

Jmd heute Nachmittag/Abend unterwegs?


----------



## S P (10. August 2015)

Dienstag / 19 Uhr / STB
Dem Wetter entsprechende smoothe Trailtour (nicht wie die letzte Runde  )


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2015)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Maxed (11. August 2015)

Ich würd mich ja eig. auch gerne mal anschließen, aber 19 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät. Fahr meistens ab 15:30 direkt von der Arbeit los. Vll klappts ja doch iwann mal.

Wie sieht den eig. eure STB Standard Runde aus? Ich nehme mal an Richtung A6 den Wanderweg entlang? Vorallem nach der A6 hab ich mich letztens fast "verloren" wegen der doch recht großen Trailvielfalt und musste per Google Maps den Rückweg suchen


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2015)

Einfach mal mitfahren, dann siehste die Standard Runde 
Die wird aber immer mal wieder etwas abgeändert.

Ich muss schauen, ob ich es heute abend überhaupt schaffe zu fahren ...


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2015)

Wer kommt heute alles?
Ich werde es wohl schaffen


----------



## S P (11. August 2015)

*meld*


----------



## Maxed (11. August 2015)

Ich werd dann früher schon am TG unterwegs sein, viel Spaß euch


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2015)

@S P

Schaut nach einer gemütlichen zweier Runde aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S P
> 
> Schaut nach einer gemütlichen zweier Runde aus



Dann können wir ja heute die ganzen krassen Sachen fahren


----------



## dertobel (11. August 2015)

Freut euch nicht zu früh


----------



## Thebike69 (11. August 2015)

Würde gerne am Samstag in/um Nürnberg biken. Komme aus 76185 gibt's es da jemand oder eine Gruppe denen ich mich anschließen könnte?
Würde mich freuen neue Leute und Strecken kennen zu lernen. 
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## M_C_N (11. August 2015)

Und? Ordentlich geduscht worden? 

@Thebike69: Wenn wir am Samstag fahren sollten, wirst du es hier im Forum erfahren und kannst dich dann natürlich gerne anschließen! Trails hat es hier genug!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2015)

hats bei euch gepisst???


----------



## M_C_N (11. August 2015)

10 min richtig heftig...dafür haben wir jetzt neben 30 Grad auch noch 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S P (11. August 2015)

Alles trocken und flowig


----------



## Thebike69 (11. August 2015)

M_C_N schrieb:


> Und? Ordentlich geduscht worden?
> 
> @Thebike69: Wenn wir am Samstag fahren sollten, wirst du es hier im Forum erfahren und kannst dich dann natürlich gerne anschließen! Trails hat es hier genug!
> 
> ...


----------



## Milan0 (11. August 2015)

Treffpunkt wird auch hier dann erst ausgemacht. Je nach Lust und Laune. Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein in der Regel. 

Biergarten immer noch trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. August 2015)

Da ich Freitag's von Karlsruhe komme und im Auto übernachte. Wollte ich grob die Richtung wissen. 
Wo ich Parken und danach gleich los radeln kann. 
Steinbrüchlein & Tiergarten sagt mir nix.


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2015)

Steinbrüchlein ist der Treffpunkt dieser Parkplatz

Am Steinbrüchlein 20
90455 Nürnberg
49.389341, 11.110407

Wenn wir am Tiergarten fahren treffen wir uns entweder direkt vor dem Haupteingang oder am Löwensaal oben.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2015)

ich werd freitag früh bei zeiten a runde stb fohren, wenn jamand z.u.l soll bscheid sagen


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2015)

Freitag früh muss ich arbeiten!

Aber Samstag vormittag so gegen 10:30 wäre ich auch bei einer Runde STB dabei. Evtl mit Schwarzachklamm ...


----------



## Thebike69 (12. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein ist der Treffpunkt dieser Parkplatz
> 
> Am Steinbrüchlein 20
> 90455 Nürnberg
> ...




Danke Milano


----------



## M_C_N (13. August 2015)

> Aber Samstag vormittag so gegen 10:30 wäre ich auch bei einer Runde STB dabei. Evtl mit Schwarzachklamm ...


Plane ich mal ein....!

Heute / TG / 19 Uhr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. August 2015)

Nee heute Biergarten 19 Uhr


----------



## 0815p (13. August 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Freitag früh muss ich arbeiten!
> 
> Aber Samstag vormittag so gegen 10:30 wäre ich auch bei einer Runde STB dabei. Evtl mit Schwarzachklamm ...


schau mal aufm wetter bericht


----------



## S P (13. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> schau mal aufm wetter bericht



Laut http://wettermail.de/wetter/delphi/WetterRegnitzland.html alles machbar...


----------



## HTWolfi (13. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd freitag früh bei zeiten a runde stb fohren, wenn jamand z.u.l soll bscheid sagen


Bescheid! Um wie viel Uhr? Bin flexibel …


----------



## 0815p (13. August 2015)

8.00uhr stb parke, weiss zwar ned wie der berufsverkehr um die zeit ist, aber ich fohr um 7.15 los


----------



## scratch_a (13. August 2015)

Blöd, dass ich arbeiten muss. Abends solls ja gewittern. 
@HTWolfi: Ich denk schon noch an meinen Schrott  ...spätestens in 2 Wochen, wenn ich Urlaub hab, kann ich hoffentlich endlich mal meine Schulden begleichen


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2015)

Wie schauts aus morgen? 10:30 STB wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## M_C_N (14. August 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet und der Regenradar gut aussieht bin ich dabei!


----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2015)

Schaut gut aus. Bin dann am Parkplatz


----------



## M_C_N (15. August 2015)

Dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (15. August 2015)

Schöne Runde heute! Die 1te Schlüsselstelle war nur mit schwerem Gerät zu meistern!


----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2015)

Ja war cool. Richtig entspannt!


----------



## Milan0 (17. August 2015)

Morgen? gleiche Zeit? gleicher Ort?


----------



## M_C_N (18. August 2015)

> Morgen? gleiche Zeit? gleicher Ort?



Wird wohl wetterbedingt ausfallen?!


----------



## microbat (18. August 2015)

Hi
dort is es mir grad zu feucht.


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2015)

Ist doch trocken von oben gemeldet


----------



## microbat (18. August 2015)

Ja ist es und das Niederschlagsradar zeigt auch eine satte Wolkendecke von rechts unten nach links oben oberhalb Coburg aber der Boden wird dort schmoddrig sein (wie meistens nach Regen) und ich hab` mein Graffel net dabei... - evtl. bis Do am TG...


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2015)

Bin ich hier nur von Schönwetterfahrern umgeben?

Dann plane ich heute abend auch was anders


----------



## microbat (18. August 2015)

Frag mich im Winter zum Wetter von heute und ich werds super finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. August 2015)

ich räum grad mein bikekeller aus, und hab paar klichpedale zu verschenken, gebrauchte aber funktioniern noch
sind die schimano mit den alukäfig aussenrum, und dann noch paar ohne den käfig, falls sie jemand braucht soll er bscheid sagn, ansonsten fliegn sie in den müll


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2015)

ich werd morgen um 1000uhr ab behr-m a tour fohr, falls aner z.u.l hatt bscheid sogn


----------



## softlurch (20. August 2015)

ich werd morgen gegen 1000uhr a STB-Rundn dreha, falls aner z.u.l hatt bscheid sogn


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand am stb?


----------



## hebolaco (22. August 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand am stb?



... ich !


----------



## Makimusic (22. August 2015)

Hi jungs, wieviel uhr trefft ihr euch am STB und wo (Parkplatz) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (23. August 2015)

Fährt heut jemand ab STB?


----------



## Makimusic (23. August 2015)

fährt heute jemand ab 18 Uhr am TG.


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2015)

Morgen? 1900? STB?


----------



## S P (24. August 2015)

Logo


----------



## microbat (24. August 2015)




----------



## dertobel (24. August 2015)

Sollte klappen


----------



## Mario1986 (25. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich räum grad mein bikekeller aus, und hab paar klichpedale zu verschenken, gebrauchte aber funktioniern noch
> sind die schimano mit den alukäfig aussenrum, und dann noch paar ohne den käfig, falls sie jemand braucht soll er bscheid sagn, ansonsten fliegn sie in den müll



Hey Peter, also bevor du die Pedale wegschmeisst würde ich da gern ein paar nehmen. Wolte sowieso mal klicker ausprobieren.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2015)

zu spät


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2015)

Mario1986 schrieb:


> Hey Peter, also bevor du die Pedale wegschmeisst würde ich da gern ein paar nehmen. Wolte sowieso mal klicker ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Mario


ist scho alles verschenkt


----------



## lowfat (25. August 2015)

bin heut abend dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2015)

Ich bringe auch noch einen Kumpel mit


----------



## Redforce (25. August 2015)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## S P (25. August 2015)

Und schön an die Lampen denken!


----------



## Redforce (25. August 2015)

Gehts heute nochmal durchs Mittelerde? - fand ich ganz gut das letzte Mal... nur so, als Hinweis an den Routenverantwortlicher


----------



## dertobel (25. August 2015)

Bin raus... Klappt leider nicht bei mir


----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2015)

schöne Runde. Lampe ist das nächste Mal gesetzt!


----------



## SuShu (26. August 2015)

Ich bin morgen ab 17:00 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## dertobel (27. August 2015)

Ich fahr jetzt dann zum TG 1x10 testen


----------



## microbat (27. August 2015)

dertobel schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt dann zum TG 1x10 testen


wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (28. August 2015)




----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2015)

Fährt wer morgen was?


----------



## microbat (29. August 2015)

Na klar - am späten Nachmittag (sooo ab 17:00) ab "hier" Richtung Erlangen oder am Tiergarten.


----------



## bärlein (30. August 2015)

Was hast du heute Nachmittag vor und weißt du schon wo es losgehen soll?


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2015)

Habe fixed Tour gemacht. Fahre heute nichts mehr


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2015)

Heute abend?

soll ja wahrscheinlich regnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2015)

> Heute abend?
> soll ja wahrscheinlich regnen ...



Wetterbericht sieht wirklich nicht gut aus....wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Redforce (1. September 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei wenn es nicht regnet...


----------



## microbat (1. September 2015)

STB wenns trocken ist.
TG bei Regen.
Nix wenn die Bäume abfliegen und die Blitze jagen.


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2015)

Regenradar sieht nicht gut aus....


----------



## S P (1. September 2015)

Ich sag mal ab


----------



## microbat (1. September 2015)

na dann fahre ich zum TG um zu sehen ob mir der Himmel aufm Kopf fällt


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2015)

Ich bin dann auch raus. Schade wollte meine neue Sattelstütze testen ...


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2015)

Sag bloß....hast jetzt auch einen Schleudersitz?


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2015)

Was muss, das muss


----------



## M_C_N (1. September 2015)

Also ich glaub dass war eine gute Entscheidung....das "nicht fahren" sowie der Schleudersitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. September 2015)

Bin am TG und fahre nach Hause...  - morgen ist ein besserer Tag zum radeln.


----------



## Domowoi (1. September 2015)

Von "So schlimm kanns ja nicht werden", zu "Die Welt geht unter und ich fahr wieder heim" in nicht ganz 4 Minuten.

Kaum bin ich wieder daheim, regnet es auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## S P (1. September 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was muss, das muss


Dann kommt ja endlich Flow auf!


----------



## microbat (1. September 2015)

Jup - so ist das 
aber nach einen Temperatursturz von guten 10°
nassen Trails und das zu erwartende rumge-eiere auf feuchten Wurzeln,
zuzüglich der Fangopackung für Mensch und Material
und den Blick auf die Wettervorhersage für morgen...
...entschied ich mich spontan heute nicht zu fahren.
Spontanität will wohl überlegt sein.

Der Regen war aber dringend nötig - der Sand war ja schon rund gefahren.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

Evtl drehe ich heute eine kleine Runde nach der Arbeit


----------



## microbat (2. September 2015)

ab wann drehste denn am Rad


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

gegen 18 Uhr. Mal sehen wie ich aus der Arbeit komme


----------



## microbat (2. September 2015)

18:00 werde ich nicht schaffen und kann frühestens gegen 18:45 irgendwo sein
- gucken wir mal heut Abend was geht - ansonsten mache ich halt das Übliche...


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

Ich will spätestens wieder um 20 Uhr daheim sein. Von daher wird es eine schnelle flowige Runde werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (2. September 2015)

O.K. - bis morgen evtl.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

Wird bei mir auch später. 18:45? @topo


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

Wird eine ganz schnelle Test Runde nur. Meine Ersatzlampe ist defekt


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2015)

Was ein Spass! 1h war ich durch


----------



## microbat (2. September 2015)

Dito und haste die Beschleunigung der Stütze gespürt ;-)


----------



## Redforce (3. September 2015)

Ist für heute Abend was geplant? Es soll trocken bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2015)

Heute bin ich raus.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

Redforce schrieb:


> Ist für heute Abend was geplant? Es soll trocken bleiben...



Hatte es zumindest vor gehabt. 19 Uhr Tiergarten wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## microbat (3. September 2015)

Sofern es nicht "Hunde & Katzen" regnet - werde ich 19:00 Uhr am TG sein.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Sofern es nicht "Hunde & Katzen" regnet - werde ich 19:00 Uhr am TG sein.


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2015)

martina u ich werden am samstag um 1000uhr stb fohrn, falls es ned pisst


----------



## microbat (3. September 2015)

TG isch kommeee


----------



## Redforce (3. September 2015)

Ich mach mich auch auf dem Weg...  Mal schauen wie es wird, hier kommen ein paar Tropfen runter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2015)

Kennt jemand hier vielleicht die Wege von dieser Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.78702.html?
Lohnt es sich, die mal nach zu fahren? Falls ja, auf welchen Teil könnte man am ehersten verzichten, falls man abkürzen möchte? Danke schon mal für die Info, gerne auch per PN


----------



## alpenpass (4. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier vielleicht die Wege von dieser Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.78702.html?
> Lohnt es sich, die mal nach zu fahren? Falls ja, auf welchen Teil könnte man am ehersten verzichten, falls man abkürzen möchte? Danke schon mal für die Info, gerne auch per PN


 Hi. Das ist eine schöne Tour, die ich so ähnlich auch schon paar mal gemacht habe. Hat von allem was zu bieten, ein paar technische Abschnitte wechseln sich ab mit flowigen Trails, Schotterwegen und ein wenig Asphalt. Landschaftlich zudem sehr reizvoll. Verzichten (abkürzen) kann man meiner Meinung nach am ehesten auf den Abschnitt nach den "Hans Görgeln" Richtung Leuzenberg, stattdesen am Lindlberg gleich über  Altensittenbach auf die Strecke. Den Abschnitt zwischen Hohenstein und Entenberg würde ich komplett auf Blaukreuz bleiben, ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2015)

Drehe morgen um 11 rum eine STB Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. September 2015)

waren heute scho unterwegs, top wetter gehabt, @S P hat fotos gmacht


----------



## bärlein (6. September 2015)

Nimmst mich mit um 11 Uhr am STB? War schon lang nicht mehr in der Ecke, hoffe ich bremse dich nicht allzu sehr aus. Wenn doch finde ich mich schon zurecht.
Viele Grüße
Uschi


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. September 2015)

Komme. Wartet bitte kurz falls ich mich einige wenige Minuten verspäte.


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2015)

Joa. Bin aber auch etwas später da


----------



## S P (6. September 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren heute scho unterwegs, top wetter gehabt, @S P hat fotos gmacht



Stimmt - ganz vergessen.


----------



## microbat (6. September 2015)

frag mich grad, wie weit der Peter es auf den saftigen Moos - dem Baum - es gschafft hat


----------



## S P (6. September 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> frag mich grad, wie weit der Peter es auf den saftigen Moos - dem Baum - es gschafft hat



drüber...


----------



## microbat (6. September 2015)

RESPEKT


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2015)

Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundertklar (7. September 2015)

Schönen guten Abend!

Ich bin neu hier und auch relativ neu im Mountainbikesport.
Bin aus Großhabersdorf wenn euch das was sagt.

Wollte nur mal fragen oben morgen tagsüber jemand am schmausenbuck zu finden ist. 
Bin das erse mal da und will mir das ganze mal anschauen.

MfG Daniel


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. September 2015)

Wie schauts heut Abend aus?


----------



## microbat (8. September 2015)

Hab mein Graffel dabei und bin ab 19:00 Uhr am Start - im Rudel am STB oder only alonly am TG - je nach dem was zusammen geht.


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. September 2015)

Ich würd schon rudeln.


----------



## microbat (8. September 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich würd schon rudeln.


na da sind wir ja schon zu zweit


----------



## Makimusic (8. September 2015)

muss mein umgebautes Radon mal pedalieren .  Also ich wäre ab 17.30 schon am STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (8. September 2015)

@topolino @flachmaennchen Ich würde gerne bei euch mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Ich bin erst vor Kurzem aus München hergezogen und war bisher nur am TG unterwegs. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Trails am STB zeigen würdet.


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. September 2015)

Jederzeit.
Ich pack mal und mach mich auf den Weg.


----------



## bärlein (9. September 2015)

Hi, werde heute ca. 16 Uhr 30 am STB starten, falls wer Zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## Redforce (10. September 2015)

Heute abend, 19:00? Oder wird die Runde abgesagt, weil es schon zu kalt/dunkel zum fahren ist...


----------



## S P (10. September 2015)

Werd 19 Uhr vorbei schauen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. September 2015)

bittere Sache:
http://nordbayern.de/region/fuerth/...-zirndorf-lebensgefahrlich-verletzt-1.4645306
hoffentlich sind die alle bald wieder fit.


----------



## microbat (10. September 2015)

Hi, ich fahre um 18:45 Uhr (eher geht net) am Plällel weg zum TG - und sollte gegen 19:10 am TG sein.
Wobei ich vor allem des Update der Suspension (von heut Nacht) checken will (alles offen und mehr Luft drin).
Wahrscheinlich mache ich beim ersten Hubbel ´nen Reini


----------



## S P (10. September 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre um 18:45 Uhr (eher geht net) am Plällel weg zum TG - und sollte gegen 19:10 am TG sein.
> Wobei ich vor allem des Update der Suspension (von heut Nacht) checken will (alles offen und mehr Luft drin).
> Wahrscheinlich mache ich beim ersten Hubbel ´nen Reini



Okay. Und bring nicht wie letztens einen Wolkenbruch mit!


----------



## Redforce (10. September 2015)

Dann fällt der Startschuss spätestens um 1915? Kommt mir auch entgegen, ich muss dann nicht so hetzen.
Bis nachher!


----------



## microbat (10. September 2015)

Ja genau - gehe grad zum Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (10. September 2015)

Edit: 1 mal reicht!


----------



## S P (10. September 2015)

Schau mal 5 Beiträge über dir


----------



## M_C_N (11. September 2015)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2015)

In lauf um 10:00 ging weng was


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2015)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, was es am Moritzberg nach Nordosten runter (PP) mit dem MTB5 auf sich hat (siehe Bild)? 



Schaut jetzt nicht besonders steil aus und kann mir nicht vorstellen, was an dem Weg so schwierig sein soll (bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren)?


----------



## alpenpass (12. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, was es am Moritzberg nach Nordosten runter (PP) mit dem MTB5 auf sich hat (siehe Bild)?
> Anhang anzeigen 419691
> 
> Schaut jetzt nicht besonders steil aus und kann mir nicht vorstellen, was an dem Weg so schwierig sein soll (bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren)?


Technisch eigentlich problemlos, raufwärts wird es nach der Hälfte mal etwas sehr steil, aber auch auf dem Rad machbar. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2015)

Danke, dann ist das MTB5 wohl falsch. Muss ich mal fahren und korrigieren, falls es bis dahin immer noch so drin steht.
Übrigens hat mir deine Antwort zur Hersbruck-Tour letzte Woche geholfen..war eine schöne Tour, auch dafür nochmal Danke!


----------



## S P (15. September 2015)

Heute 19 Uhr Tour ab Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. September 2015)

Hab am Steinbrüchlein einen Radcomputer von »Sigma Sport« gefunden.
Falls jemand seinen Tacho vermisst, dann kann er sich bei mir melden …

Zusatzinfo: Es handelt sich um ein etwas älteres kabelgebundenes Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2015)

Sowas habe ich da vor 2-3 Jahren verloren


----------



## HTWolfi (20. September 2015)

Kann nicht sein, völlig unmöglich! 38 Tageskilometer und eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 11km/h zeigt der Tacho an.
Oder hast du damals gedopt?


----------



## derwaaal (23. September 2015)

Hallihallo,
hat jemand ein Sram 10fach Schaltwerk zu Hause rumgammeln, das mal wieder Auslauf braucht?
Meins ist bei einem kleinen Hopsi zu Staub zerfallen.
Es sollte Mid-Cage, aber evtl. geht auch Short.

Danke.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. September 2015)

Neuanschaffung …





Zur Zeit beim Stadler zu bekommen, auch in Moss-Arctic und der 18 SL Version (Ocean-Magenta) für Frauen.


----------



## derwaaal (24. September 2015)

Du hast die Frauenversion?


----------



## microbat (24. September 2015)

geht heut no anner radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (24. September 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Neuanschaffung …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422603
> 
> Zur Zeit beim Stadler zu bekommen, auch in Moss-Arctic und der 18 SL Version (Ocean-Magenta) für Frauen.


Seit wann fährst DU mit Protektoren?


----------



## HTWolfi (24. September 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Du hast die Frauenversion?


Wollte es nicht nicht so direkt schreiben, aber mein Hinweis auf die 18 SL Frauen Version war eigentlich nur für DICH gedacht. 



lowfat schrieb:


> Seit wann fährst DU mit Protektoren?


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wollte es nicht nicht so direkt schreiben, aber mein Hinweis auf die 18 SL Frauen Version war eigentlich nur für DICH gedacht.


Ja, passt auch super zu meinen ausladenden Hüften.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. September 2015)

Hat hier jemand zufällig eine SLX/XT Bremshebeleinheit (rechts) rumliegen, die defekt ist und nicht mehr benötigt wird?
Bei mir ist die obere Lagerbuchse der Hebelachse ausgeschlagen/gebrochen.

 

Normal sieht es so aus (Beispiel linker Hebel).



Einzeln gibt es da leider nichts.
Wollte jetzt nicht gleich eine neue Hebeleinheit oder HR-Bremse kaufen. Eventuell könnte man auch ein Igus »Gleitlager mit Bund« verbauen, allerdings hängt an dem Kunststoffteil ja auch die »Servo Wave« Führung mit dran.


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2015)

Wir fahren morgen um 10.30uhr  stb runde. , falls aner z.u.l hat, bscheid sogn


----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2015)

Das hört sich gut an ... vermutlich bin ich am Start!


----------



## HTWolfi (25. September 2015)

Hab nur beschränkt Zeit, aber zwei Stunden sind drin …


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2015)

Bei mir geht's klar, bin 1030 da.


----------



## Dorsdn (25. September 2015)

Ich würde auch ein wenig mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (26. September 2015)

dabei!


----------



## SuShu (26. September 2015)

Komme auch.


----------



## S P (26. September 2015)

@OldSchool und ich waren heute auch im Steinbruch unterwegs... aber mit größerem Spielzeug .


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2015)

Rotzbuben.
Ich will meinen Toyota FJ cruiser wieder!
Hätte nicht gedacht dass es hier ein Spielgelände dafür gibt.
Welcher Steinbruch ist das denn?


----------



## Redforce (28. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> @OldSchool und ich waren heute auch im Steinbruch unterwegs... aber mit größerem Spielzeug .


Nicht schlecht, und ein Disco4 war auch dabei...


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2015)

was geht morgen abend?
Fahren wir mal wieder?


----------



## S P (28. September 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> was geht morgen abend?
> Fahren wir mal wieder?



Take my like Sir!


----------



## Redforce (28. September 2015)

Ich kann morgen nicht, wäre aber am Do. für eine CC - Tour nach Brunn...


----------



## S P (29. September 2015)

Kommt heute noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2015)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Ketchyp (29. September 2015)

Wer Lust hat darf gerne diesen *Samstag ab 13 Uhr* in den ZBau in Nürnberg kommen und sich bei den Goldsprints einen abstrampeln! Rummkommen!

Mehr bei Facebook


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2015)

Schon fest eingeplant


----------



## microbat (29. September 2015)

@S P
@Milan0
war zu lang auf ärbet - bis evtl. Do...


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2015)

Schön wars. Wirtschaft hatte um 20:30 aber schon zu ...


----------



## microbat (30. September 2015)

Na dann besser zuerst in die Kneipe  und dann ganz logger & easy bouldern fahren.
Das abrollen wird somit auch geschmeidiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. September 2015)

War aber auch besser so, dann so warm war es dann nicht mehr. Und nach einer Halben friert man sich ja immer den Ar*** ab.

Donnerstag 19 Uhr ab TG geht klar. Etwas zügiger Richtung Brunn.


----------



## Redforce (30. September 2015)

Do. bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2015)

noch zügiger? Wir sind gestern bestimmt schon einen 10er Schnitt gefahren 

Das Bier gab es dann im HQ von Schleudergang


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat darf gerne diesen *Samstag ab 13 Uhr* in den ZBau in Nürnberg kommen und sich bei den Goldsprints einen abstrampeln! Rummkommen!
> 
> Mehr bei Facebook



gestern mal Probegetreten. Abstrampeln trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## Domowoi (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde heute auch mitfahren, wenn es euch nix ausmacht. Ihr trefft euch am Haupteingang?


----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich würde heute auch mitfahren, wenn es euch nix ausmacht. Ihr trefft euch am Haupteingang?



Ja genau. Abfahrt 19 Uhr.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2015)

@Ketchyp 
warst du vor Ort am Samstag? Ist schon mega anstrengend gewesen.

@rest
Morgen wird wohl ins Wasser fallen ...


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @Ketchyp
> warst du vor Ort am Samstag? Ist schon mega anstrengend gewesen.



Jo, ich war der Typ der die "Technik" gemacht hat  Du musst dann mal mit @elHuron und mir zum stb ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Redforce (5. Oktober 2015)

@Milan0: Auch Donnerstag wird nix... Es soll die ganze Woche regnen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2015)

@Ketchyp
Jetzt habe ich auch ein Gesicht zum Nickname 

Klar drehen wir mal ne SLDRGNG Runde am STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2015)

Ne was?


----------



## Ralfbausa (5. Oktober 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Du musst dann mal mit @elHuron und mir zum stb ne Runde drehen!



Nehmt Ihr eigentlich auch langsame, ältere Herren mit?


----------



## Grizzly28 (5. Oktober 2015)

Die sind ganz lieb zu uns Senioren und helfen uns über die Straße, bzw. die Steilabfahrten runter . Ich war auch schon ein paar mal dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind ja selber langsam und alt


----------



## Torbn (5. Oktober 2015)

Klink mich auch mal ein. Dreh seit einem Jahr meine km hauptsächlich am Tiergarten, zugezogen wegen Studium, 24J alt, hauptaugenmerk auf technisches Trail-fahren. "Enduro" eben. Bis 2014 noch Megavalanche gefahren und bis 12 überwiegend DH und jährlich Rennen. Würde gern wieder mehr machen (fahrteschnisch auch gerostet) und nächstes Jahr mal in so neumodische Endurorennen reinschnuppern. Such noch Leute mit ähnlichen Interessen und Gerät (Hab ein Remedy nach meinen Vorstellungen allroundmäßig aufgebaut). In der Gruppe ergänzen und an der Fahrtechnik feilschen, trainieren, Spaß haben... Gerne mal melden, so langs Wetter noch mit macht sowiso.


----------



## lowfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich will mein Arbeitsrad singletrailtauglicher machen.
Hat jemand noch eine Federgabel für 100mm Schnellspannachse und Schaftrohrlänge größer 230mm rumfliegen? Ich wäre ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


----------



## elHuron (6. Oktober 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Jo, ich war der Typ der die "Technik" gemacht hat  Du musst dann mal mit @elHuron und mir zum stb ne Runde drehen!



Freitag?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2015)

Freitag bin ich schon beim Kleeman helfen.

Evtl Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde. Kann ich aber noch nicht sicher zusagen.


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich will mein Arbeitsrad singletrailtauglicher machen.
> Hat jemand noch eine Federgabel für 100mm Schnellspannachse und Schaftrohrlänge größer 230mm rumfliegen? Ich wäre ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


Sicher über 230? Tapered?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2015)

Sicher über 230mm. Das Rahmen hat ein recht langes Steuerkopfrohr. Schaftrohr 1 1/8 Zoll. Oldschool halt...


----------



## derwaaal (8. Oktober 2015)

Hollywoodrad?


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2015)

Samstag fällt bei mir auch aus.

Dienstag ist eingeplant, da aber halt erst um 19 Uhr als Nightride.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Oktober 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sicher über 230mm. Das Rahmen hat ein recht langes Steuerkopfrohr. Schaftrohr 1 1/8 Zoll. Oldschool halt...


Hast wohl endlich einen passenden Rahmen zu deinen Klamotten gefunden. 
Eigentlich dachte ich 1" und starr würde passen.


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hast wohl endlich einen passenden Rahmen zu deinen Klamotten gefunden.
> Eigentlich dachte ich 1" und starr würde passen.


Du bist schon nah dran


----------



## microbat (8. Oktober 2015)

cool inklusive soll-falt-stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 

ich habe einen Gutschein für die Liteville Zweit-Bike Aktion bekommen. Da ich weder Bedarf noch Budget habe, ist der Gutschein zu verschenken. Einzige Voraussetzung von meiner Seite ist, dass ihr das Rad zur Deckung des Eigenbedarfs kauft und nicht um es gewinnbringend weiter zu verhökern. Falls ich beim Kauf dabei sein muss, so lässt sich das hier im Großraum sicher auch einrichten

Infos zur Aktion findet ihr hier: http://www.liteville.de/t/22_577.html

Eine längliche Forums Diskussion dazu gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ange...itzer-von-liteville-was-kommt-denn-da.765630/

Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich.

LG, Chris


----------



## derwaaal (15. Oktober 2015)

scheint keiner ein LV zu wollen, net mal geschenkt!


----------



## christof1977 (15. Oktober 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> scheint keiner ein LV zu wollen, net mal geschenkt!


Oder es sind alle einfach ausgestattet, die eins fahren können?


----------



## Grizzly28 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand genau sowas jetzt sucht, dann wäre es schade den Gutschein verfallen zu lassen. Aber es ist halt trotz super Sonderpreis auch noch eine ganze Menge Geld und ein 601 brauchen nur große, schwere oder ganz wilde Fahrer...


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2015)

du hast die Zahnärzte vergessen


----------



## Grizzly28 (15. Oktober 2015)

Die ich aus der Zunft kenne fahren i.A. Speci .


----------



## lowfat (15. Oktober 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> scheint keiner ein LV zu wollen, net mal geschenkt!


ein 301er würd ich nehmen. Das 601 ist mir zu wuchtig.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier wer Bock auf ein WP Team?


----------



## SuShu (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich, aber ich bringe im Winter nicht unbedingt immer so viel Fahrzeit zusammen, da ich dann häufiger mal bouldern gehe und das gibt weniger Punkte.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2015)

Punkte werden überbewertet 

Ich gründe dann mal ein Team ...

*Punkteverweigerer_Nbg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2015)

ich würde auch gerne mitmachen.
Ich werde diesen Winter versuchen, jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu mitm Radl zu fahren, kommt aber öfters als geplant mal was dazwischen.
Für Klettern/Bouldern kann man dann doch Alternativ-Punkte eintragen.


----------



## bärlein (16. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich fahr schon viel im Winter, wenn auch nicht so wild. wie geht das mit der Anmeldung? Ist ab Anfang November, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann zumindest als Teamgründer keinen einladen. Glaube ihr müsst das bei mir beantragen.

Wie gesagt das Team heißt nicht umsonst - Punkteverweigerer - 

Ich fahr halt jeden Tag zur Arbeit und übernehme einfach meine Strava-logs in den Winterpokal. Wäre mein erster Winter mit Team ...
Was gemeinsame Ausfahrten angeht muss man halt mal schauen


----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2015)

http://websta.me/p/1093244635913137676_1943508338
 Hiihiiii


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2015)

@SuShu 

2 Plätze sind noch frei im Team


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2015)

zum planen:

@nicht @Ketchyp @elHuron 
diesen Sonntag ~12 Uhr *STB SLDRGNG FR-HT* Runde


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2015)

Wie schauts morgen mit Nightride aus?

Laut wetter.com kein Regen ...


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen mit Nightride aus?
> 
> Laut wetter.com kein Regen ...



Da ist mir jemand zuvor gekommen, ich schließe mich der Frage an und beantworte sie direkt: Dabei. Mein Equipment würde gerne mal entstaubt werden.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Oktober 2015)

Kein Regen... das hätte heute auch so sein sollen. Ich war grad hinten am Wendepunkt da hats das Schütten angefangen vom allerfeinsten.
Schon lange keine solche Dusche mehr gehabt. Hoffentlich ist morgen nicht nur noch ein Häufchen Rost dort, wo vorher der Bagger stand 

Oh, und ich musste mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass die Schleife hinterm Steinbruch nicht mehr zu fahren ist. Der aufgeschüttete Aushub hat sich da hinten seinen Weg über den Trail gebahnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## elHuron (20. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> zum planen:
> 
> @nicht @Ketchyp @elHuron
> diesen Sonntag ~12 Uhr *STB SLDRGNG FR-HT* Runde



joa, könnte klargehn.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Kein Regen... das hätte heute auch so sein sollen. Ich war grad hinten am Wendepunkt da hats das Schütten angefangen vom allerfeinsten.
> Schon lange keine solche Dusche mehr gehabt. Hoffentlich ist morgen nicht nur noch ein Häufchen Rost dort, wo vorher der Bagger stand
> 
> Oh, und ich musste mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass die Schleife hinterm Steinbruch nicht mehr zu fahren ist. Der aufgeschüttete Aushub hat sich da hinten seinen Weg über den Trail gebahnt.



Ich bin auch richtig nass geworden auf dem Heimweg.
Welche Schleife? Am STB? 
Hoffen wir mal, dass es trocken heute bleibt.


----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2015)

Vermutlich da wo wir das letzte mal schon die Bäume zur Seite räumen mussten.


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Oktober 2015)

Oben rechts rum der Weg zum Displaybrecher...
Genau zwei so kleine Bäumchen musst ich gestern auch wieder wegknicken um überhaupt vorbei tragen zu können. Kurz drauf musste ich dann noch über den halbherzig an den Baum genagelten Drahtzaun drüberkrabbeln.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2015)

ok. Mal heute abend begutachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Oktober 2015)

@MasterP1989 

ich muss leider absagen für heute Abend. Kamen andere soziale Verpflichtungen dazwischen ...


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Oktober 2015)

Frauen^^ , sonst keiner?


----------



## AnAx (20. Oktober 2015)

Werde ab 19:30 mit einem Kollegen ne Runde am TG drehen. Wenn sonst nichts zusammen geht, will sich vielleicht jemand uns anschließen?


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Oktober 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Oh, und ich musste mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass die Schleife hinterm Steinbruch nicht mehr zu fahren ist. Der aufgeschüttete Aushub hat sich da hinten seinen Weg über den Trail gebahnt.


Insofern das »Steinbruchradladerfahrerfachpersonal« heute keine Überstunden gemacht hat, geht das wieder zu fahren.
Der niedergedrückte Zaun ist eine Stolperfalle für Fußgänger, mit dem Rad gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## hundertklar (20. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal, nehmt ihr auch blutige anfänger mit? 
Die woche ists bei mir eher eng, am Wochenende könnte ich.


P.s. Jemand aus der Großhabersdorfer Gegend hier?


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Oktober 2015)

Jeder der einen Helm auf hat und richtig herum am Rad sitzt, kann mitkommen. 
Tempo, Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter sind im Normalfall gemäßigt, also auch für nicht so trainierte machbar.
An der Fahrtechnik lässt sich ja arbeiten …


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2015)

wir wollen samstag stb runden fohren, wetter soll ja gut werdn


----------



## hundertklar (20. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> An der Fahrtechnik lässt sich ja arbeiten …



Deswegen würde ich ja gerne mit 
Samstag hört sich gut an, an welche Zeit habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Oktober 2015)

AnAx schrieb:


> Werde ab 19:30 mit einem Kollegen ne Runde am TG drehen. Wenn sonst nichts zusammen geht, will sich vielleicht jemand uns anschließen?



Nächstes Mal, bin jetzt bereits am STB unterwegs, eine ganz schön rutschige Angelegenheit.


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2015)

hundertklar schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich ja gerne mit
> Samstag hört sich gut an, an welche Zeit habt ihr denn gedacht?


ich denk um 10.30uhr, aber schau halt freitags nochmal eini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (21. Oktober 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk um 10.30uhr, aber schau halt freitags nochmal eini


Bin voraussichtlich dabei.


----------



## stroker (22. Oktober 2015)

http://singletrackworld.com/2015/10/ragley-bikes-is-back-back-back-for-2016-with-video/


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Oktober 2015)

Nur leider alles 27,5".


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2015)

das Last fastforward fände ich schon geil. Da würde ich sogar 27,5+ fahren


----------



## static (22. Oktober 2015)

stroker schrieb:


> http://singletrackworld.com/2015/10/ragley-bikes-is-back-back-back-for-2016-with-video/



Nein! Warum machen die sowas?
Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon auf ein Cotic-Aufbau diesen Winter eingeschossen. Und jetzt kommt Ragley mit interessanter Rahmengeometrie und endlich mal wieder brauchbaren Lackierungen...


----------



## Maxed (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich bedanke mich nochmal beim @HTWolfi für den spontanen Guide heut am STB, Rückweg war noch bissl nass  Gibt halt doch noch etliche Sachen die man nicht kennt


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2015)

also morgen um 10.30 klappt,
@HTWolfi , falls du mitkommst, bringst mer bitte die LR mit und sei  dann bitte um 1015 vor ort, werd sie dann noch auf u einbaun, wenn ned , fohr ich mitn nicolai


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2015)

Geht klar. 
Reifen und Felgenband nicht vergessen.  Nicht dass das hinterher so aussieht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20140827_102357-jpg.317323/


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Geht klar.
> Reifen und Felgenband nicht vergessen.  Nicht dass das hinterher so aussieht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20140827_102357-jpg.317323/


Ist das eine Liteville-Leichtbaunabe Mk1?


----------



## nicht (24. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> zum planen:
> 
> @nicht @Ketchyp @elHuron
> diesen Sonntag ~12 Uhr *STB SLDRGNG FR-HT* Runde



Der Vollständigkeit halber: J A


----------



## Achtzig (24. Oktober 2015)

nicht schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber: J A


Fährt morgen auch jemand der nicht weiß was das heißt?


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2015)

STB =	  *ST*ein*B*rüchlein
SLDRGNG =   *S*ch*L*eu*D*e*RG*a*NG*
FR-HT =	 *F*ree*R*ide - *H*ard*T*ail
und jetzt fährt heute keiner der nicht weiß was das heißt


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2015)

Und wtf is schleudergang?


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Oktober 2015)

Das hör ich grad auch zum ersten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (25. Oktober 2015)

Immerhin verstehe ich wtf


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> STB =	  *ST*ein*B*rüchlein
> SLDRGNG =   *S*ch*L*eu*D*e*RG*a*NG*
> FR-HT =	 *F*ree*R*ide - *H*ard*T*ail
> und jetzt fährt heute keiner der nicht weiß was das heißt


Alles richtig, ausser das keiner mit darf, der nicht weiß was das ist / heißt 
12 Treffpunkt steht noch


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Oktober 2015)

Dann fahr ich halt allein zufällig die gleiche Runde wie ihr.


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2015)

Schleudergang is ne spezielle veranstaltung von youpron


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich halt allein zufällig die gleiche Runde wie ihr.


Top. Bis gleich


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2015)

Geile Runde! Gerne wieder


----------



## elHuron (25. Oktober 2015)

bin mehr gestolpert als gefahren, aber war trotzdem sehr geil!

nächstes mal mit neuen reifen


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hast dich wacker geschlagen mit den alten Reifen!

Wie schauts morgen aus?

19⁰⁰ STB?


----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie schauts morgen aus?
> 
> 19⁰⁰ STB?



dunkel.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2015)

Es werde Licht! Soll ich dir die Bremsen mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (26. Oktober 2015)

Kannst ja mal einpacken.


----------



## MasterP1989 (26. Oktober 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hast dich wacker geschlagen mit den alten Reifen!
> 
> Wie schauts morgen aus?
> 
> 19⁰⁰ STB?



Ich werde wieder eine Runde drehen, bis dann.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2015)

Stromtierchen sind alle im Akku drin


----------



## MasterP1989 (27. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, heute bin ich ungewollt raus. Muss eine Anzeige gegen einen handgreiflichen Autofahrer stellen, kann ja echt nicht war sein.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Runde. Ende hätte nicht sein müssen


----------



## S P (27. Oktober 2015)

Auf der Autobahn heimwärts passiert? Du Tier!


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2015)

50m nach dem wir uns getrennt haben 

Zum Glück immer ein Kettenschloss dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2015)

Na hoffentlich bis 02.11. wieder repariert 
Und keine Miau-Spuren am Schenkel?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Oktober 2015)

Klar wieder fit. Hätte zur Not noch alternativ Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2015)

Würde jemand am WE mit ins Fichtelgebirge fahren?


----------



## S P (30. Oktober 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Würde jemand am WE mit ins Fichtelgebirge fahren?


Sonntag würde gehen.


----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Sonntag würde gehen.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (30. Oktober 2015)

Fichtel am Sonntag klingt gut!...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Oktober 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Würde jemand am WE mit ins Fichtelgebirge fahren?


Wann, wo, wie?


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2015)

Hätt auch böcke, nur is die kondi quasi nicht (mehr) existend :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wann, wo, wie?


Ich würde gerne Ochsenkopf-Schneeberg-Platte fahren, wenn es den anderen recht ist. Ich schlage mal als Startpunkt 10:00 Uhr (von mir aus auch 10:30) an der B303 (50.027424, 11.858094) vor.



rebirth schrieb:


> Hätt auch böcke, nur is die kondi quasi nicht (mehr) existend :/


Dann wäre ich wenigstens nicht die einzige, die hinter den anderen her hechelt.


----------



## hundertklar (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

mir wurde mein Ironhorse 6.4 geklaut.
Normalerweiße ist es bei uns im Keller, nur eine einzige Nacht hab ichs in meiner Werkstatt stehen gehabt weil ich was daran gemacht hab.
Die scheune war abgesperrt und das Tor wurde aufgebrochen. Das seltsame ist dass in meiner Werkstatt auch recht viel wertvolles Werkzeug ist. Festool Maschinen. Die wurden nicht angerührt. Ging anscheinend nur um mein Bike!

Ich könnte kotzen.

Hab grad kein anderes Bild... such aber gleich noch ein aktuelleres raus.
Mittlerweilen war ne Rock Shox Boxxer RC von 2012 verbaut. auch eine neue Sram PG970 Kassette.
Ein neues Hope Kettenblatt. und der Bashguard war nicht montiert...
Am oberrohr ist nach ungefähr 10/12CM 2 kleine Lackabplatzer

Falls ihr was seht, würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet...

Danke

P.s. Geklaut wurde es in Unterschlauersbach bei 90613 Großhabersdorf


----------



## Eraserhead-de (31. Oktober 2015)

Uns wäre 10:30 als Startzeit ganz recht. Ist ja schließlich Wochenende. Da haben wir immer noch 6 1/2 Stunden Sonnenschein ;-) 
Gruß, Martin


----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2015)

Okay, dann Start um 10:30 Uhr.
Ich hätte dann noch einen Platz im Auto frei. @JohSch: Soll ich dich unterwegs mitnehmen oder fährst du gar nicht über die A9?


----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2015)

Okay, dann 10:30 Uhr.
Ich hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei. @JohSch: soll ich dich von unterwegs mitnehmen oder fährst du nicht über die A9?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (31. Oktober 2015)

prima, dann also bis morgen!


----------



## S P (1. November 2015)

Mal eben ein paar Schaltaugen geordert. 
Hoffe die Tour war sonst sorgenfrei?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. November 2015)

Naja 

Aber Wetter und die Tour an sich (danke @SuShu ) waren gut.


----------



## S P (2. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Naja



Heißt was?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. November 2015)

Je einmal Fussbad, Freiflug und Fitnessübung - bloß der @Eraserhead-de hat sich (fast) schadlos gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuh_Rainer (2. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Je einmal Fussbad, Freiflug und Fitnessübung - bloß der @Eraserhead-de hat sich (fast) schadlos gehalten


das hast du aber schön formuliert


----------



## suoixon (2. November 2015)

Hat von euch schon jemand Infos zum bevorstehenden "Event" beim Stadler?


----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Je einmal Fussbad, Freiflug und Fitnessübung - bloß der @Eraserhead-de hat sich (fast) schadlos gehalten


und welcher davon warst Du?
Ich tippe mal auf Freiflug, fahrtechnisch würde ich es Dir ja nicht unbedingt zutrauen aber Cojones-technisch schon.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab  bloß gebadet...


----------



## Achtzig (3. November 2015)

Schadet aber auch 1x im Monat nicht!


----------



## saschaKerk (3. November 2015)

HalloHallo,
wo finde ich eigentlich diese YoLo line. Ich weiß is total geheim darf die NSA nich wissen...so ungefähr wäre nciht schlecht...

PN an mich wäre auch nett...dann siehts ja keiner.....ich lösch auch sofort die mail


----------



## Maxed (4. November 2015)

saschaKerk schrieb:


> HalloHallo,
> wo finde ich eigentlich diese YoLo line. Ich weiß is total geheim darf die NSA nich wissen...so ungefähr wäre nciht schlecht...
> 
> PN an mich wäre auch nett...dann siehts ja keiner.....ich lösch auch sofort die mail


Das zu erklären, wäre ws. sowieso sinnlos, am besten du fährst da mal mit einem der Sie dir zeigt. Ich hab selbst lang gebraucht um zu wissen wo was liegt, und über welchen Weg man wo hinkommt 

Ansonsten solltest du dich am besten nach dem blau/weiß/blauen Wanderweg (Anton Leidinger Weg) vom TG aus orientieren, mehr sag ich dazu lieber nicht


----------



## HTWolfi (6. November 2015)

Hab gerade mit Peter morgen 10:00 Tiergarten ausgemacht. Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal.
Die üblichen Trails und weiter zum Moritzberg, so der grobe Plan.
Wie immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass es nicht regnet …


----------



## Grizzly28 (7. November 2015)

Ich komm auch, dreh aber schon vor dem Moritzberg um, hab nicht so lange Zeit. Sagt bitte bescheid falls keiner kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. November 2015)

ja, mer kumma alla


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. November 2015)




----------



## S P (7. November 2015)

Cooler Typ da im Nebel!


----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2015)

bist das du? Du schiebst mit 30/42?


----------



## S P (7. November 2015)

Aber sicher! Ohne Kondi musste schieben.


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Aber sicher! Ohne Kondi musste schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (8. November 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Aber sicher! Ohne Kondi musste schieben.



Hättest dich doch bloß am JohSch festhalten müssen...der hätt dich bestimmt mit raufgezogen


----------



## HTWolfi (8. November 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hättest dich doch bloß am JohSch festhalten müssen...der hätt dich bestimmt mit raufgezogen


Das war bei der Abfahrt! Er hat sich nur fürs Foto umgedreht. 
Ich geb zumindest Obacht, dass keiner eine Kamera in der Hand hat, bevor ich mir die Füsse nass mache.


----------



## scratch_a (8. November 2015)

Hab JohSch schon gefragt, ob du als Schönwetterfahrer überhaupt dabei warst. Schließlich war es ja net ganz trocken


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. November 2015)

Wie schauts morgen Abend aus?


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das war bei der Abfahrt! Er hat sich nur fürs Foto umgedreht.
> Ich geb zumindest Obacht, dass keiner eine Kamera in der Hand hat, bevor ich mir die Füsse nass mache.


war doch nur ein fuss


----------



## SuShu (9. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> war doch nur ein fuss


Außerdem ist dafür doch der JohSch zuständig.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen Abend aus?



sollte klar gehen. 1900 STB wie immer?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. November 2015)

Joa.


----------



## S P (10. November 2015)

Hätte noch ein Ragley Blue Pig Stahl Rahmen (MJ 2013) in 18'', Farbe: schwarz günstig abzugeben. 

Infos: http://ragleybikes.com/products/bluepig-frame-black/

Zubehör: Winkelsteuersatz (Workscomponents) -2.0° (EC44-EC44) für 1 1/8'' durchgehenden Gabelschaft verbaut.
Bekannte Mängel: hinteres, rechtes Ausfallende kaltverformt - müsste fachmännisch instant gesetzt werden. 
Das Schaltauge fehlt, übliche Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer, Lackabplatzer)

Fotos reiche ich bei Interesse nach.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. November 2015)

Das fällt dir jetzt ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. November 2015)

Hättest halt mal gefragt


----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2015)

Geile Runde. Die Cross Country Fahrer haben echt gut mitgehalten


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2015)

Martina u ich werden Samstag um 10.30uhr  stb runden fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat. , bscheid sogn


----------



## christof1977 (12. November 2015)

Soll's da net a scheiß Wetter gebn?


----------



## S P (12. November 2015)

Nass wird's erst gegen Samstag Abend. Sonntag wird schlecht.


----------



## katl22 (13. November 2015)

Sind dabei. ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (13. November 2015)

Leider keine Zeit. 

@nicht @Ketchyp @elHuron 
Sollte es am Sonntag doch nicht regnen, oder nicht viel, wieder eine kleine SLDRGNG STB HT Runde?
Andere sind natürlich auch gerne willkommen


----------



## bärlein (13. November 2015)

Wäre am Samstag auch dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Kann allerdings nicht so doll rumstolpern ;-)


----------



## christof1977 (13. November 2015)

Bin dabei. Muss nur schauen, ob ich ein Auto hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katl22 (13. November 2015)

bärlein schrieb:


> Wäre am Samstag auch dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Kann allerdings nicht so doll rumstolpern ;-)


Da wirst du nicht alleine sein ;-)


----------



## HTWolfi (13. November 2015)

STB war ich schon lange nicht mehr, werde daher morgen auch mal wieder mitfahren …


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2015)




----------



## lowfat (13. November 2015)

schade, ich hab Besuch und komm nicht weg. Viel Spass!


----------



## Deleted 303750 (14. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina u ich werden Samstag um 10.30uhr  stb runden fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat. , bscheid sogn



Bscheid.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. November 2015)

Wir machen uns auch mal auf den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. November 2015)

Saustarke Gruppe (18!) gewesen.


----------



## scratch_a (14. November 2015)

Ja, vielen Dank für die Tour heute! Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2015)

Fahre gegen halb drei eine Runde STB

Wird wohl eher drei.


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2015)

Absage. Kommt ja sowieso keiner mit 
Geh nur eine kurze Runde laufen.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2015)

Wir waren am Sonntag in »Mittelerde« spazieren und hab mal wieder den Stephan beim Trialen erwischt …


----------



## lowfat (16. November 2015)

An manchen Stelle wärs gut, wenn er die Hinterräder versetzten könnte


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2015)

Der macht die ganzen trails kaputt mit den walzen


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2015)

Morgen fällt wohl ins Wasser.
Oder fährt jemand spontan, wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet?


----------



## microbat (17. November 2015)

Wasserrr 
ich schraub lieber am Rad 
Grüsse


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2015)

Heute früh war es schon arg eklig. Und jetzt muss ich mein einzigstes Schlechtwetterrad zum Service bringen. Undichte XT Bremsen - Vorne und Hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AyHe (17. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute Abend am STB / Glasersberg mein knog Rücklicht verloren. Falls es jemand findet wäre es super, wenn er sich bei mir melden könnte.

Gruß Michael


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2015)

wenn mer zum stadler geht, trifft mer mehr bekannte biker(in) als auf die trails


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. November 2015)

Beim Einkaufen muss ma halt ah net treten


----------



## HTWolfi (18. November 2015)

@peter metz Bikerinnen?  Warst wohl in der Schuhabteilung?


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2015)

in der blenniabteilung


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2015)

falls es morgen ned pisst, werden wir um 11oouhr stb runden fohren, bei uns scheint jetzt sonna, werd wohl um 11.45 mal klumpertaltour machen


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2015)

Da komme ich dann auch wieder rum. Morgen dann sogar mit Rad


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2015)

zurück vo der fränkisch, ging überraschend gut zu fahren, sen die trailtour mit blockmeer und brotzeittrail gfahren und des ging alles, komisch,nach den regentag von freitag, na da werd stb wohl a passen


----------



## talisman (21. November 2015)

falls heut' Abend noch wer Lust auf Flow hat - 20:00 Uhr Stadthalle Erlangen:
http://www.fernwehfestival.com/programm/samstag/flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> na da werd stb wohl a passen


Ja sieht relativ gut aus, war aber nur vorne unterwegs. Eigentlich komisch nach dem Dauerregen gestern.
Allerdings wird es bei mir morgen nichts, _muss_  mal wieder wandern.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2015)

entscheide mich morgen früh wie des wetter is, ob wir stb oder fränkische fohrn, ich glaub es fährt eh kanner mit


----------



## scratch_a (21. November 2015)

Wir waren heute bei uns in Neumarkt unterwegs, auch da war es für den ergiebigen Regen erstaunlich gut zu fahren.
Mal schaun, ob morgen Nachmittag die erste Schneefahrt drin is...kalt genug ist es zumindest schon (hatte grad schon unter 0°C). In der früh gehts bei uns leider nicht.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2015)

gebt mal euer sternchen bittschö, damit unser ex franke julian amol foto d tages werd

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> entscheide mich morgen früh wie des wetter is, ob wir stb oder fränkische fohrn, ich glaub es fährt eh kanner mit



Ich schau dann in der früh hier rein. Wäre um 11 STB dabei. Ansonsten drehe ich alleine ne Runde etwas später


----------



## HTWolfi (22. November 2015)

Hier liegt Schnee  – leider in ziemlich nasser Konsistenz.

Wer sich selbst nicht schmutzig machen will, aber gerne zusieht wie es Andere tun, der sollte heute an die Radrennbahn zum Cross-Cup gehen. 
http://www.radrennbahn-nuernberg.de/?p=3881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich schau dann in der früh hier rein. Wäre um 11 STB dabei. Ansonsten drehe ich alleine ne Runde etwas später


fohr ned, is mir zu nasskolt, geh lieber wandern


----------



## christof1977 (22. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr ned, is mir zu nasskolt, geh lieber wandern


Isses da trockenwärmer?


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr ned, is mir zu nasskolt, geh lieber wandern


Ok. Dann schau ich auch nur zur Bahn raus.


----------



## softlurch (22. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok. Dann schau ich auch nur zur Bahn raus.


Mensch Reini, jetzt wollt ich grad fragen, obs bei 11 Uhr bleibt? 
Ich fahr dann mal ne runde ...


----------



## JulH (22. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> gebt mal euer sternchen bittschö, damit unser ex franke julian amol foto d tages werd
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Peter, das ist ja nett 
Das Bild ist super vom Klot fotografiert. Mir ist das fast schon zu viel gepose.
Und Franke bleib ich immer


----------



## JulH (22. November 2015)

Das finde ich einiges cooler:


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2015)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## microbat (23. November 2015)

Hi - evtl. aber mit Sicherheit nicht STB.


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2015)

Wo willst du denn sonst Dienstag Abend fahren?


----------



## microbat (23. November 2015)

Dort wo weniger feuchte Wurzeln im feuchten Schmodder unter den feuchten Blättern lauern.
Ich war vor ´ner Woche am STB unterwegs - weil ich am TG bald jeden Marder... kenne -
und musste mal wieder feststellen: STB im trockenen Sommer anstrengend und wenn es feucht ist frustrierend langsam und glitschig.
Wird wohl an mir liegen  - alle anderen finden´s ja super dort und reisen sogar aus fränkischen an .
Ich machte mich dann zur Klamm auf um mehr festen Untergrund zu bekommen.
Egal - ich mach etz öfters wieder einen "Bandit run" (so nennt man in USA das paddeln verbotener Flüsse...)
nur dass ich freilich dahin roller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (23. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus? Fährt jemand?



Wäre dabei am STB oder TG


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

@topolino

Von mir aus auch TG. Können ja Richtung Klamm raus eine schnelle Runde drehen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. November 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Egal - ich mach etz öfters wieder einen "Bandit run" (so nennt man in USA das paddeln verbotener Flüsse...)
> nur dass ich freilich dahin roller.



Wie schauts da denn aktuell aus? War bestimmt schon ein Jahr lang nicht mehr da unterwegs.

Ich werd heut tagsüber vermutlich schon eine ausgedehnte STB Runde machen.


----------



## Achtzig (24. November 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> [...] ich mach etz öfters wieder einen "Bandit run" (so nennt man in USA das paddeln verbotener Flüsse...)
> [...]



Aber trotzdem nen Foto mitnehmen! Den Bitterbach erkennt im Frankenfotorätsel auch jeder ohne Boot! Bei Schneeschmelze und Regen tatsächlich fahrbar, wenn das Boot schön kurz is. Aber da hab ich bei deinem Nickname keine Sorge...


----------



## Blennie (24. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn mer zum stadler geht, trifft mer mehr bekannte biker(in) als auf die trails


Hihi... stimmt, war nett mit dir zu plauschen... Wir könnten ja nen Bikerstammtisch dort aufmachen  Aber noch netter wäre natürlich mal wieder aufm Radl statt im Stadl... Hab mir vorgenommen, hier wieder öfter vorbei zu gucken um die Mädlesrate wieder zu erhöhen bei euch... jaaaa ... auch aufm Trail nicht nur beim ibclabern  Bis bald im Wald !


----------



## microbat (24. November 2015)

@Milan0
@MasterP1989
Trekking Bike ist in der Karre und ich bin 19:00 am Eingang TG.

@flachmaennchen
...dort ist alles wie bisher...

@Achtzig
Des Bächle ist schön anzusehen aber hat kein Wasser
und wenn mir auch sonst eine "feuchte Kellertreppe" ausreicht,
lohnt sich der Aufwand für die 800 Meter Zahmwasser nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

Ok. 19 Uhr am Haupteingang oder Löwensaal oben? 

Komme dann auch mit dem CC Prinzesschen...


----------



## microbat (24. November 2015)

Haupteingang
und wenn du mit´n CC kommst, dann habe ich ja wieder keinen "Materialvorteil".
Mühe dich doch besser mit´n 16 Kilo Stahlhobel ab


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2015)

Wie darf ich das verstehen?
Fahrt Ihr dann nur Schotterwege und ebene Wald-/Wanderwege, also keine Stufen und gröbere Wurzeln?
Sehe ich das dann im Strava-Track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (24. November 2015)

Nee - wir machen das Gleiche wie immer, nur schneller...
...beim Antritt muss man ja auch nicht den Wiederstand eines Baron überwinden...
...und Strava - wasn das? - Mond Sterne Erfahrung Ortskenntnis sollten ausreichen.


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2015)

Ok, und das mitm Trekkingbike - Respekt!
Dann bin ich wohl raus ... wär eh kompliziert geworden


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

Du kennst Topos Trekkingbike nicht 

@topolino 
du brauchst doch keine Materialvorteile. Und mein CC Hobel wiegt mehr als dein AM Fully


----------



## microbat (24. November 2015)

wenn du + der Masterofdisaster unterwegs seid, dann Hechel ich euch hinterher und brauch jeden Vorteil






@derwaaal
Trekkingbike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1775334?in=user


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. November 2015)

Puh am STB hinten schauts ja garnicht gut aus. Haufenweise Bäume umgefallen und dicke Äste abgebrochen... teils vom Sturm, teils von den grün Gekleideten gezielt gelegt.


----------



## MasterP1989 (24. November 2015)

War jetzt auch lange nicht mehr im Wald also drehen wir doch eine adäquate Runde, ausnahmsweise zum Spaß haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Puh am STB hinten schauts ja garnicht gut aus. Haufenweise Bäume umgefallen und dicke Äste abgebrochen... teils vom Sturm, teils von den grün Gekleideten gezielt gelegt.



Gut das heute mein Freizeitbeil in der Packstation angekommen ist 

Mal am WE etwas saubermachen gehen



MasterP1989 schrieb:


> War jetzt auch lange nicht mehr im Wald also drehen wir doch eine adäquate Runde, ausnahmsweise zum Spaß haben!



Spaß haben?! Bist du des Wahnsinns. Ich mache das immer nur für das Bier danach


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2015)

Schöne schlammige Runde heute. Das nächste mal Tiergarten will ich in der früh wissen, dann spare ich mir 14km "Umweg" um Rad zu tauschen


----------



## microbat (24. November 2015)

wir sollten es eben am Montag planen 

ansonsten: der Wald löste sich nur wiederwillig vom Rad - in der Dusche 
aber Sattel + Stütze tauschen an einen TannennadelSandSchlammHaufen ist nicht gut...


----------



## talisman (25. November 2015)

schon gesehen?
http://q.bayern.de/umfrageradverkehr


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2015)

Danke für den Link. Gleich mal mitgemacht.


----------



## Achtzig (26. November 2015)

Ich auch.
Bin gespannt, was da rumkommt! Ich tipp auf mehr radelnde Bullen und am Ladratsamt einen, der fester Ansprechpartner für Radler ist (selbst aber maximal ein Dreirad beherrscht).


----------



## microbat (26. November 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Gleich mal mitgemacht.


Dito und gleich das Limit von 1000 Zeichen bei der Texteingabe gesprengt


----------



## lowfat (26. November 2015)

Dito. Hab das Textlimit gleich mehrfach gesprengt. Ich gehör halt nicht zur Generation Twitter


----------



## christof1977 (26. November 2015)

Hab auch teilgenommen, aber das Textlimit nicht gerissen. Say it in half the words


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2015)

Geht morgen nachmittag was zamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2015)

Ich bin wohl ab 15 Uhr unterwegs. Je nachdem in welchem Zustand die Trails sind, größere oder kleinere Runde


----------



## interloper (27. November 2015)

Mitlesekommentar


----------



## interloper (27. November 2015)

Mitlesekommentar


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht morgen nachmittag was zamm?


Bin ned im lande


----------



## HTWolfi (27. November 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Bin ned im lande


Eventuell hier?


----------



## microbat (27. November 2015)

angenehm


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eventuell hier?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 440122


Ne am thomas see


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2015)

Also schaffe es nicht zu fahren. Muss noch paar Vorbereitungen für morgen treffen. Ergebnis gibt es dann im "Schaut was ich gekauft habe" Thread


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2015)

wenns wetter am samstag passt, werdn wir mal wieder stb runden dreha, denk so um 10.30uhr
wolfi, falls du die woch mal raus kommst, schau mal ob sich des überhaupt lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (3. Dezember 2015)

Samstag geht bei mir klar und von den Trails größtenteils auch.

Die Bodenverhältnisse sind in Ordnung, teilweise etwas feucht aber nicht wirklich nass.
Leider gibt es ein paar Sturmschäden. Im »Katapult« liegt ein dickerer Baum und ist daher _vorübergehend_ unfahrbar. Mittelerde hat es an einer Stelle auch erwischt, da ist mit »Amateurwerkzeug« nichts zu machen. Wieder ein Argument mehr für die, die da nicht durch wollen. 

An der steilen Lehmabfahrt auf dem Gratweg gab es eine ganz frische Reifenspur, oder besser gesagt Schleifspur.   Die dicke morsche Birke, unten links im Auslauf, ist fast komplett verschwunden – sieht ziemlich frisch aus. Ich vermute, da gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang.


----------



## alpenpass (3. Dezember 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir klar und von den Trails größtenteils auch.
> 
> 
> ...
> An der steilen Lehmabfahrt auf dem Gratweg gab es eine ganz frische Reifenspur, oder besser gesagt Schleifspur.   Die dicke morsche Birke, unten links im Auslauf, ist fast komplett verschwunden – sieht ziemlich frisch aus. Ich vermute, da gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang.



Ja


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Dezember 2015)

Scheint ja soweit alles gut gegangen zu sein. 
Beim nächsten Mal, sag bitte Bescheid, dann komm ich vorbei. 
Kenne da noch 2-3 ähnliche Stellen, die dir gefallen könnten …


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir klar und von den Trails größtenteils auch.
> 
> Die Bodenverhältnisse sind in Ordnung, teilweise etwas feucht aber nicht wirklich nass.
> Leider gibt es ein paar Sturmschäden. Im »Katapult« liegt ein dickerer Baum und ist daher _vorübergehend_ unfahrbar. Mittelerde hat es an einer Stelle auch erwischt, da ist mit »Amateurwerkzeug« nichts zu machen. Wieder ein Argument mehr für die, die da nicht durch wollen.
> ...


alles klar, bis samstag 10.30


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klar, bis samstag 10.30


Ist sicher das ihr fahrt, wenns von oben trocken bleibt?


----------



## softlurch (4. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns wetter am samstag passt, werdn wir mal wieder stb runden dreha, denk so um 10.30uhr ...



... wenn die familiären Umstände passen, fahr ich a weng mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (4. Dezember 2015)

Wetter sollte passe, bin vor Ort ...


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2015)

Ok, bin dabei


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2015)

softlurch schrieb:


> ... wenn die familiären Umstände passen, fahr ich a weng mit


Meine familiären Umstände passen leider nicht. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## JensRunge (4. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß Jungs ....


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2015)

Zum Ausgleich ein bisschen Timbersports mit der Mini Single Buck in der Fitness Arena Mittelerde gemacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2015)

Warum hast du in den Skinni ein Gab gesägt 

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2015)

War vorher einfach viel zu leicht, jetzt mit dem Gap ist es nahezu ideal.


----------



## Golzman (11. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute. 
Ist unter euch jemand der die Trails rund um den Kanzelfelsen bei der alten Veste kennt? Suche einen Guide der mich da mal rumführen kann. Vielen Dank.
P.S. Wenn diese Anfrage unpassend ist, einfach ignorieren. 
Ride safe


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Dezember 2015)

Geht heut was?


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2015)

Geburtstag vom Vater  Bin raus ... Bekomme schon Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2015)

Erkrankt...


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Dezember 2015)

Krank wird man von zu wenig Bewegung an der frischen Luft hab ich gehört.


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2015)

der Meinung bin ich auch, 
aber gegen so 'nen putzigen MagenDarmVirus is halt ka Kraut gwachsen


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2015)

Beileid und gute Besserung!


----------



## Milan0 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte auch mal wieder MTB fahren. Samstag wer Bock? Schmeiß mal 10 Uhr in den Raum. Muss vor 16 Uhr wieder daheim sein


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal wieder MTB fahren. Samstag wer Bock? Schmeiß mal 10 Uhr in den Raum. Muss vor 16 Uhr wieder daheim sein


ja


----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben


----------



## S P (18. Dezember 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben



Schon mal rausgeschaut?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2015)

ich rede ja von morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Dezember 2015)

Bin leider am Samstag schon fort.
Aber in Berlin is auch schönes Wetter.


----------



## S P (18. Dezember 2015)

Falls es trocken ist und ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, dann schaue ich mit dem ZeZe™ mal vorbei.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (18. Dezember 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal wieder MTB fahren. Samstag wer Bock? Schmeiß mal 10 Uhr in den Raum. Muss vor 16 Uhr wieder daheim sein


Ja


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2015)

Wir sen raus, fahren fränkische


----------



## S P (19. Dezember 2015)

Zu viert haben wir wieder mal die Steinbrüche unsicher gemacht - und das ohne Anführer! @Milan0 . 
Runde wie üblich. Auch mit dem miserablen Schnitt von < 10km/h  Dafür wieder ein paar Stellen auf Foto verewigt.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (19. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Runde und Super Fotos, vielen Dank Basti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Sattel bei Bild #2  Herrlich.


----------



## Maxed (21. Dezember 2015)

Alte Schule noch ;D


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Wir.. ..fahren fränkische



Is fränkische, nach gefühlten 3 monaten regen, überhaupt halbwegs anständig fahrbar?


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2015)

hay steve, also auf forstwegen is wegen holzarbeitn der volle schlamm und dreck und auf trails is momentan meist voll wickie wicke, nasses laub, unten dann nasse wurzeln und nasser fels, die top mischung , aber spass machts, scho alleine weil mer die fränkische wieder für sich hat, alles wie ausgestorben


----------



## lowfat (22. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> und auf trails is momentan meist voll wickie wicke, nasses laub, unten dann nasse wurzeln und nasser fels, die top mischung


Fast wie echter Schnee


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2015)

Servus zusammen,

wo seit ihr gefahren. Wenn ihr wieder mal fahrt würde ich gerne auch mal mitkommen wenn ich darf.


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts denn morgen aus, außer dass bestes Wetter zum Fahren wird?
Ich würd ne STB Runde gegen 10:30 anpeilen.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2015)

Evtl bin ich dabei. Mal sehen was die bessere Hälfte geplant hat


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2015)

10:30 schaffe ich nicht. Da bin ich noch nicht in nbg. Drehe dann später eine kleine Runde


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Dezember 2015)

Na sag an wann. Bis jetzt hat ja noch keiner was gesagt. Ich bin da bedingt flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2015)

Vor 12 wird knapp bei mir.


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Dezember 2015)

Dann eben nach 12 
Bis 16:00 muss ich fertig sein, aber zu zweit schaffen wir das ja locker.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind jetzt noch spazieren in der Sonne. Fahre wie es dir passt. Werde heute wohl nicht mehr auf das MTB kommen...


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2015)

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Dezember 2015)

Allerdings 

Aber planen wir mal voraus: wie schauts Dienstag Abend aus?


----------



## softlurch (28. Dezember 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Allerdings
> 
> Aber planen wir mal voraus: wie schauts Dienstag Abend aus?


Fragen wir mal @Milan0 , vielleicht geht er bei Mondschein spazieren


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2015)

Da bin ich nicht in der Stadt. Aber ich könnte in Heidelberg im Mondschein spazieren 

Habe ja gesagt es kommt auf die bessere Hälfte an ...


----------



## katl22 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar! Jetzt wieder alles auf die bessere Hälfte schieben! 
Kannst froh sein wenn se des net sieht!


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2015)

@julian87  war des dei auto heut am stb parke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ne, wäre mir lieber gewesen. Es stand an der Arbeit.


----------



## lowfat (1. Januar 2016)

Werd Samstag 11:00 Uhr Spielen im STB


----------



## S P (2. Januar 2016)

Klingt gut. Bis dann.


----------



## S P (2. Januar 2016)

Vom Technik Training am STB. Wetter hat recht lang gehalten.


----------



## lowfat (2. Januar 2016)

Schee! Wenn man jetzt rausschaut, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass wir mit dem Wetter richtig Glück gehabt haben


----------



## S P (2. Januar 2016)

Stimmt - bei mir ist es schon schön weiß draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2016)

Sauber!
@HTWolfi: Warst du an Silvester beim Zeugenberglauf (mit Rad) dabei?


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Januar 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Warst du an Silvester beim Zeugenberglauf (mit Rad) dabei?


Nein, die Wetteraussichten waren mir zu nass. Elke ist natürlich trotzdem gelaufen.


----------



## softlurch (2. Januar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Schee! Wenn man jetzt rausschaut, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass wir mit dem Wetter richtig Glück gehabt haben


Glück??? Eher Pech - morgen um 10:30 Uhr ist's bestimmt schee g'zuggerd - da werd ich mir des mal anschauen


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, die Wetteraussichten waren mir zu nass. Elke ist natürlich trotzdem gelaufen.



Hab ich bei den Ergebnissen gesehen...mein Cousin ist diesmal nur zweiter geworden 
In der Früh wäre es anscheinend noch ganz gut gewesen, erst später wurde es eklig. 
Aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, so wie sie gelaufen sind, wäre es fürs Radl schon heftig von den Anstiegen her, deswegen die Nachfrage 

@softlurch: Viel Spaß morgen im Puderzucker, falls er überhaupt noch liegen sollte  
Für schöne Schneefahrten ist es wohl zu warm und viel zu wenig Schnee


----------



## softlurch (3. Januar 2016)

... so muss das - biken im Januar


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Januar 2016)

Da hast aber eine schöne Stelle zum Fotografieren ausgesucht 
So schön weiß wars leider nur neben den Wegen. Ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit am STB. Es fehlt nur noch ein bisschen Bodenfrost, dann kann man das ganze langsam auch Winter nennen. Aber so weit wirds die nächsten Wochen wohl dann doch nicht kommen.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2016)

Heute ist besser


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

Falls ich des richtig erkenne, habt ihr die Stelle direkt daneben schon runtergerollert?

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> habt ihr die Stelle direkt daneben schon runtergerollert?


Hatte ich schon längst wieder verdrängt und jetzt kommst du erneut dem Ding daher. 
Ich sag’s mal so, du warst bisher der Einzige, der da überhaupt eine Linie erkannt hat und dann auch noch als fahrbar eingeschätzt hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon längst wieder verdrängt und jetzt kommst du erneut dem Ding daher.
> Ich sag’s mal so, du warst bisher der Einzige, der da überhaupt eine Linie erkannt hat und dann auch noch als fahrbar eingeschätzt hat.



Das heißt ich hab die Stelle richtig erkannt  War ja erst einmal dort und das ist gefühlt auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falls ich des richtig erkenne, habt ihr die Stelle direkt daneben schon runtergerollert?
> G.



Wo vermutest Du denn da die Line?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Wo vermutest Du denn da die Line?



Soweit ich mich noch entsinne, genau da wo wenn man runterrollert, die Wurzel unten so verwendet, das sie einen gedachten Auslaufradius ergibt 
Damals fuhr ich ja noch das Nucleon...also so genau hab ich das auch nimmer im Kopf. Aber halt noch so genau das ich die Srtelle am Bild erkannt hab 

G.


----------



## S P (4. Januar 2016)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Vorort Besuch in N.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Vorort Besuch in N.



Genau  ...diesmal muß ich aber vorher erstmal zur Sicherheit einen Geheimbesuch machen  

G.


----------



## S P (4. Januar 2016)

Bei mir haben sich mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar "Angstkanten" manifestiert, die ich dringend wieder fahren sollte.
Vielleicht sollte ich eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen...


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Wo vermutest Du denn da die Line?



Snapshot aus einem deiner Videos. Verlauf in etwa so …


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sich mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar "Angstkanten" manifestiert, die ich dringend wieder fahren sollte.
> Vielleicht sollte ich eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen...



Ihr habt ja da unten nur so komische Angstkanten. Net hoch, aber man hat immer Angst das man unten im Boden reinspießt noch bevor das Hinterad über der Kante ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Snapshot aus einem deiner Videos. Verlauf in etwa so …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 449937



Genau die 

G.


----------



## rebirth (4. Januar 2016)

schaut schon ein wenig crazy aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2016)

martina u ich werdn morgn um 1100uhr stb rundn fohren, wenns pisst dann ned


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2016)

Dabei – wenn’s nicht regnet


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2016)

Techno-Tour oder nur Techno?


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Wetterochs recht hat, regnets morgen nicht. Ich werd da sein. Mir wäre Techno am liebsten. KM hab ich schon gestern und heute gemacht.


----------



## julian87 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## lowfat (9. Januar 2016)

Ich werd ab 10:00 schon mal vorspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

Von der gestrigen Ausfahrt:

Die überaus beliebte Stufe 








Diese Stufen sind bergab schon nicht ohne...


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2016)

ich denk ma der martin is der einzige, der sich die schweinerutschn (aktuell) fahren traut, oder? ^^


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

Kann gut sein.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2016)

Ich präzisiere mal. Der Einzige und der Einzige der sie 2x hintereinander fährt. 
Ist vermutlich sogar ein Hattrick, wenn man die Ausfahrt vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mitrechnet.


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

@rebirth 
Habe von Dir noch was in den Archiven gefunden... (04.01.2014)


----------



## softlurch (10. Januar 2016)

Kommt da nicht die Action auf den Folgebildern?


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

Meinst Du die da?




Wollte die eigentlich nicht zeigen.... nur weil Du so höflich fragst.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2016)

Sorry, diese Show konnte ich gestern leider nicht bieten


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sorry, diese Show konnte ich gestern nicht bieten


Hatte den Serienbildmodus schon aktiviert.... aber nichts.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2016)

Ich gelobe KEINE Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2016)

wer da noch nicht runter gefallen ist, ists noch nicht gefahren


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2016)

Ich kann auf der Serienbildaufnahme keinen Fußfehler erkennen. Ich würde es als erfolgreiche Befahrung wertet.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer da noch nicht runter gefallen ist, ists noch nicht gefahren


 Stimmt nicht


----------



## stroker (10. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer da noch nicht runter gefallen ist, ists noch nicht gefahren


Stimmt nicht


----------



## stroker (10. Januar 2016)

Hat´s da schon mal jemanden mit 650B oder größer gestülpt?


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

stroker schrieb:


> Hat´s da schon mal jemanden mit 650B oder größer gestülpt?


Erfolgreich mit 29er Specialized Enduro befahren.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich belasse es da bei 50% Erfolgsquote 
Ich hätte mal fast den negativ Hattrick aufgestellt


----------



## softlurch (10. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer da noch nicht runter gefallen ist, ists noch nicht gefahren





stroker schrieb:


> Hat´s da schon mal jemanden mit 650B oder größer gestülpt?





S P schrieb:


> Erfolgreich mit 29er Specialized Enduro befahren.


... und mit 26x4.8, glaube ich


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub wir sollten mal einen »*Sau*rutschen-Battle« veranstalten und nach jedem Durchgang unten am Auslauf 5cm weg nehmen … 
Der Gewinner wird in die *Schäufelewärtschaft* eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir sollten mal einen »*Sau*rutschen-Battle« veranstalten und nach jedem Durchgang unten am Auslauf 5cm weg nehmen …
> Der Gewinner wird in die *Schäufelewärtschaft* eingeladen.


Das ist wie russisches Roulette auf zwei Rädern  Dabei!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage, kann man da vorm Einschlag net aweng anziehen? Oder ist des genau so eine blöfe Höhe wo des net wirklich geht?

G.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das bisher noch nicht richtig hinbekommen. Die Höhe ist genau so, dass du in dem Moment wo du ziehen kannst weil das Hinterrad dann an der Schräge ist auch schon mitm Vorderrad unten in der Senke hängst.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub das ist eine blöde Länge/Höhe. Genau an dem Punkt, wo man das Vorderrad abdrücken/entlasten müsste, kommt gerade das Hinterrad über die Kante.
»drop ins flat« oder »rear wheel drop« würden sicherlich auch gehen, wenn man sich das traut bzw. das beherrscht.

EDIT: zu langsam



lowfat schrieb:


> Das ist wie russisches Roulette auf zwei Rädern  Dabei!


Nur dass es kein Missverständnis gibt, ich mach den Punktrichter.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> blöse Höhe



ist so ziemlich eine radlänge, also blöd ^^


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Ja dacht ich mir schoh das des genau so ne blöde Höhe ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mich bereit erklären die Serienbilder zu erstellen (für den Fotovergleich!)


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich wüßte wo das genau ist, dann würd ich natürlich erstmal Geheimtraining betreiben 

G.


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2016)

Hier mein Held der KANTE.
Innerhalb von 10 Minuten zwei "Reinis" machen,
wobei man normalerweise schon vom ersten Versuch bedient wäre,
um es dann beim dritten doch noch zu schaffen,
nenne ich sehr hartnäckig.

Die Filmchen bekomme ich nicht gedreht also Bildschirm kippen...
(klappte schon im Dezember 2013 nicht und hab´nix dazu gelernt)


----------



## derwaaal (11. Januar 2016)

Geil!


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2016)

Bei Nacht ist jetzt auch ein Bonus-Quest...


----------



## Milan0 (11. Januar 2016)

in meinem Alter jetzt muss ich da nicht mehr runter


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2016)

Das ist schon jackass-mässig


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Januar 2016)

Mitm Hornet war das aber auch immer echt grenzwertig


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2016)

Nach mehr als 10 Versuchen wird die Anfahrt schon zur Herausforderung werden.


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2016)

sorry offtopic  hat jemand "royal-blood" daheim rumstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2016)

Oh man, falls ich mal als Federgabel wiedergeboren werde, dann hoffe ich mal das er mich nicht kauft 

G.


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2016)

Die Kante ist auch bekannt als die "Gabelbrecherkante"


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2016)

War die nicht eins weiter oben?


----------



## microbat (11. Januar 2016)

weiter oben und weiter unten bieten sich ähnliche Möglichkeiten


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Die Kante ist auch bekannt als die "Gabelbrecherkante"


Tatsächlich passiert?


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2016)

Mythen und Sagen... Es wird sich so erzählt


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2016)

Mysteriös


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> hat jemand "royal-blood" daheim rumstehen?


Ja, 100ml könnte ich entbehren.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Januar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> *weiter oben* und weiter unten bieten sich ähnliche Möglichkeiten


Die Stelle oben heißt »Gabelkratzerkante«. Kratzer holt sich zum Glück nur im Casting und am eigenen Ego, nicht an den Standrohren. 
Köpfer hab ich da oben aber auch schon gesehen und selbst praktiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Köpfer hab ich da oben aber auch schon gesehen



*meld


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2016)

Ihr habt echt tolle Namen für eure Kanten 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich denk ma der martin is der einzige, der sich die schweinerutschn (aktuell) fahren traut, oder? ^^



Ich auch  müsst nur mal wieder am STB vorbeischaun...



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht





stroker schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht



Stimmt,   >>>Stimmt nicht<<< 



softlurch schrieb:


> ... und mit 26x4.8, glaube ich



Jep, hab ich sogar auf video...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, kann man da vorm Einschlag net aweng anziehen? Oder ist des genau so eine blöfe Höhe wo des net wirklich geht?
> 
> G.



Doch Jörg geht zwar net gscheit aber geht...

Für den BWH Drop wär ich zu haben, müsst nur mein CT dafür mal wieder zamschrauben...
Am Fatbike ist mir dafür die Bremsscheibe hinten zu mickrig 



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Stelle oben heißt »Gabelkratzerkante«. Kratzer holt sich zum Glück nur im Casting und am eigenen Ego, nicht an den Standrohren.
> Köpfer hab ich da oben aber auch schon gesehen und selbst praktiziert.



Kann da das gleiche behaupten wie der Wolfi


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2016)

Oke, das heißt die Gabelkratzerkante probier ich net 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh man, falls ich mal als Federgabel wiedergeboren werde, dann hoffe ich mal das er mich nicht kauft
> 
> G.


Habe schon längst die Gabel eingestellt. Auf dem Video schaut es wirklich schlimm aus 

Gabelkratzer -> stimmt nicht


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, das heißt die Gabelkratzerkante probier ich net
> 
> G.



Ka Problem Jörg is net schwer, da is ma eher unkonzentriert und macht deswegen nen Bauchplatscher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ka Problem Jörg is net schwer, da is ma eher unkonzentriert und macht deswegen nen Bauchplatscher..



Warum, tanzen da wohl immer nackte Frauen rechts und links neben der Kante, wenn man sie versucht zu fahen? 

G.


----------



## S P (12. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wo du es ansprichst... 
Mein letzter Versuch endete mit einer Beinahekatastrophe. Ohne fremde Hilfe hätte mich der Fuchs geholt.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2016)

Und das noch vor der eigentlichen Kante!


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum, tanzen da wohl immer nackte Frauen rechts und links neben der Kante, wenn man sie versucht zu fahen?
> 
> G.



So weit weg von der Wahrheit ist das nicht.


----------



## Maxed (12. Januar 2016)

Ich muss mir die besagte Kante mal bei trockeneren Verhältnissen im hellen nochmal anschauen, als mir der HT Wolfi das Teil gezeigt hate, reagierte mein Körper erstmal mit "Nö"  Hier is iwie fast alles eher "steil und kurz"  

Könnt langsam mal wieder aufhören zu regnen... oder kälter werden


----------



## Blennie (12. Januar 2016)

Weil wir uns so langsam nicht mehr mitfahren trauen bei euren Stunts und lieber naggert um euch rumdanzen, da passiert uns wenigstens nix !!!


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Januar 2016)

Die »Liveshow« vor der Wirtschaft, wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Blennie (15. Januar 2016)




----------



## Blennie (15. Januar 2016)

Steiler als des sollerts net sei!   
Aber vielleicht a bisserla schärfer, oder SP ?


----------



## S P (15. Januar 2016)

Das ist doch aus dem "Verbotenen Gebiet"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (15. Januar 2016)

Nö! Ist in der Gegend von Bamberch


----------



## S P (15. Januar 2016)

Okay, dann habe ich mich getäuscht!


----------



## softlurch (16. Januar 2016)

Ich will morgen gegen 11 Uhr ne Runde am STB drehen. Aber nur, wenns geschneit hat, unter null ist und Wind nicht stärker als 4.


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Januar 2016)

Sehr matschig teilweise, ich war grad dort. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich das morgen nochmal brauche.


----------



## softlurch (16. Januar 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sehr matschig teilweise, ich war grad dort. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich das morgen nochmal brauche.


Da warst du auch eindeutig zu früh dran. Schneien und kalt sein wird's ja erst ab heute Nacht


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Januar 2016)

Da muss es sehr sehr kalt werden, dass die Suppe bis morgen komplett unsuppig wird.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Januar 2016)

Also 11:00? Ich schau dann mal. Hilft ja alles nichts.


----------



## softlurch (17. Januar 2016)

Richtige Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (17. Januar 2016)

Status Buck: wenig Powder auf viel noch ungefrorenem Matsch, viel wunderschöner Wald und wenig Biker. Viel Spaß beim Durchwühlen.


----------



## softlurch (17. Januar 2016)

Status STB: Schnee auf'm Trail, is das schee


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2016)

Wem gehört denn das Ragley?


----------



## softlurch (17. Januar 2016)

Flachmänchen


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wo Du es sagst.


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Januar 2016)

Soooooo lange bist du schon nicht mehr mitgefahren, dass du das vergisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. Januar 2016)

Was soll ich sagen...

Vielleicht klappts ja Dienstag Abend.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Januar 2016)

Bißl weiter im "Ausland" (also ca. 30km von NBG weg), hatte es heute so ausgeschaut


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2016)

Was ist das für ein helles ding im hintergrund?


----------



## scratch_a (18. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein helles ding im hintergrund?



Eine Betty?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen...
> 
> Vielleicht klappts ja Dienstag Abend.



Und klappt es heute?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Nach der gewaltigen Ressonanz zu heute abend, fahre ich auch nicht und gehe Zipfelbob fahren


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2016)

Ich geb mal ne Resonanz: 
und Zipfelbob ist ne gute Idee


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Klar muss ja für den Wallberg noch "trainieren" 

http://www.wallbergbahn.de/winter/die-rodelbahn/


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nach der gewaltigen Ressonanz zu heute abend, fahre ich auch nicht und gehe Zipfelbob fahren



Ja sorry - konnte bis eben nicht sagen wann ich heute heim komme. Wann/wo geht denn was mit'm Zipfl?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

am Samstag in der früh nach Wallberg 

Heute evtl Kalchreuth hinten raus soll es einen Hang geben. Könnte so gegen 16 Uhr im Nürnberger Süden losfahren
Müssten mal wieder Ochsenkopf im Dunkeln machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2016)

Auf der Nordwestseite von Kalchi gibt es einen Hang. Da ist immer einiges los.


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2016)

Koordinaten?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich richtig liege müsste es hier sein
49°33'34.6"N 11°07'23.3"E

Soll ich dich mitnehmen?
Habe 2 Zipfels im Auto liegen


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2016)

Also Parken dann hier, und dann über die Straße. Komme aber erst 18.30 Uhr los - d.h. 19 Uhr wäre ich draußen.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Dann aber die Lampe nicht vergessen. Hast alles dabei?
So spät hat die Frau auch evtl wieder Zeit dann wäre der 1 Zipfel nicht mehr übrig ...

Treffen uns dann um 19 Uhr an dem Parkplatz.


----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2016)

Schade, da wär ich gerne dabei. Rachtrodeln macht Laune. Ich treff mich heute abend aber schon mit jemandem, der sich letzte Woche an diesem Hang beim Zipfelbobbing einen Wirbel gebrochen hat


----------



## katl22 (19. Januar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dann aber die Lampe nicht vergessen. Hast alles dabei?
> So spät hat die Frau auch evtl wieder Zeit dann wäre der 1 Zipfel nicht mehr übrig ...
> 
> Treffen uns dann um 19 Uhr an dem Parkplatz.


Muss erst mal fragen ob ich mit darf. ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Klar. Nora kommt auch mit


----------



## Maxed (19. Januar 2016)

War grad am TG unterwegs, alles schön Tiefgekühlt ohne Matsch (die Matschrinneneishügel waren mal was herausforderndes)  Spikes wären aber imom empfehlenswert, einmal hat das Eis dann leider doch den Grip verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnn (19. Januar 2016)

Wie schaut's morgen gegen sechs - halb sieben mit TG oder Steinbrüchlein aus??!


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2016)

Zipflbob Kalchi Fazit: gerade noch ausreichend Schnee. Dafür sind die Hänge alle vereist 
Die Bandscheibe hat auch ein, zwei mal gegrüßt.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2016)

Ja kann verstehen wie man sich da einen Wirbel brechen kann! Zipfelbob Nightride ist einfach geil!


----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2016)

Ja - beim Hang unterm Spielplatz mobilisiert die kleine Stufe alle Bandscheiben


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Januar 2016)

scho mal am STB zwischen Kühedorf und Kammerstein gefahren?


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2016)

Es gibt nur einen wahren stb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen wahren stb



weil du den anderen vielleicht nicht kennst?


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> weil du den anderen vielleicht nicht kennst?


Und du den einen net, wo isn der, wo du meinst


----------



## alpenpass (24. Januar 2016)

Ich denk mal @FrankoniaTrails meint die Gegend am Heidenberg. Ist wirklich eine tolle Gegend mit vielen schönen Trails. Lässt sich jedoch mit dem Steinbrüchlein/Holsteinbruch/Jegelbrüchen schwer vergleichen. Die technischen Herausforderungen im Süden NBGs sind da meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach deutlich vielfältiger.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> Und du den einen net, wo isn der, wo du meinst




Ich bin gebürtiger Nürnberger. Da wo ihr rum fahrt am Steinbrüchla hinter der Bepo und Autobahnunterführung, beim Biergarten, da sind früher als ich noch ein ganz kleiner Bub war die Motocrosser gefahren 

Bei Worzeldorf gibts auch nen Steinbruch, den Worzeldorfer Steinbruch

Den, den ich meine ist am Heidenberg
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidenberg_(Roth)

Keiner will euch das Stabrüchla madig machen, ich habe ledigtlich danach gefragt ob ihr auch schon weiter hinter gekommen seid. Wenn man eh schon von Bamberg/ Forchheim etc. nach Nürnberg fährt ist das auch nur noch ein Katzensprung.

Aber vielleicht will man ja auch garnix neues dazu kennenlernen, auch möglich


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich waren es mehr Trialmotorräder, die am STB gefahren sind.
Nostalgie: 
www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/484nuernbergertrichter1972.pdf
www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/774aufdentrichtergekommen1980.pdf

Vielleicht erkennt ihr die eine oder andere Stelle auf den Bildern.
Ab und an kommt auch noch eines der Trial-Urgesteine vorbei, allerdings mit neuster Technik.  

Wir waren als Kinder auch immer dort. Am Abend der Veranstaltungen war ich immer total benebelt. 
Da wurde teilweise noch Äther in den Tank der 2Takter gekippt.


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2016)

@FrankoniaTrails wenn du rechtzeitig hier ne "tour" ansagst könnt da schon was zamm gehn. 
Wie sind denn die böden dort?


----------



## rehhofer (24. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es mehr Trialmotorräder, die am STB gefahren sind.
> Nostalgie:
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/484nuernbergertrichter1972.pdf
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/774aufdentrichtergekommen1980.pdf
> ...




Hi Wolfi, 
wahnsinn, was Du da aus Deinem Archiv zauberst. Die Trailzeit in Nürnberg habe ich nicht wahrgenommen, - bin Ende der 70er, Anfang der 80er regelmäßig bei den Motocross Rennen in Erlangen gewesen, Dornberg und später weiter hinten. 
Den Geruch des verbrannten Zweitaktöls werde ich wohl auch nie vergessen ... 
Dazu gibt es eine Seite die sehenswert ist:

http://www.motocross-dornberg.de/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails wenn du rechtzeitig hier ne "tour" ansagst könnt da schon was zamm gehn.
> Wie sind denn die böden dort?



wie lange im vorraus denn, 1 woche, 2 wochen, 4 wochen? 
die sind auch nicht anders als wo anderst, waldböden halt, sandig, wurzeln, felsig


----------



## Achtzig (24. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es mehr Trialmotorräder, die am STB gefahren sind.
> Nostalgie:
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/484nuernbergertrichter1972.pdf
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/774aufdentrichtergekommen1980.pdf
> ...



Witzig,  kenn nich nur Stellen sondern auch Fahrer! Also einen, aber dass der mal Junior war... 
Und die Problematik von damals ist wohl geblieben,  nur sind die trialer von heut noch leiser?


----------



## alpenpass (25. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es mehr Trialmotorräder, die am STB gefahren sind.
> Nostalgie:
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/484nuernbergertrichter1972.pdf
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/774aufdentrichtergekommen1980.pdf
> ...


An die Trialrennen in den 70er Jahren kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.
Mein Vater hat mich als kleinen Steppke immer mitgenommen. Ich weiss noch wie beindruckt ich von dem Können der Fahrer war
... und von dem Motorengeräuschen.
Zu Deinem ersten Satz möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass von 1970-1973 auch das Rad-Querfeldeinrennen des RC Herpersdorf am STB stattfand. Aufgrund der neuen Strassenführung sind "wir" dann ab 1974 in den Holsteinbruch (bei Worzeldorf) abgewandert. Die alten Strecken sind an beiden Orten leider nur noch in Fragmenten vorhanden. as time goes by...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (25. Januar 2016)

Ich geb auch noch nen`"alte Männer-Senf" dazu: das letzte Bild der 1980er Ausgabe: is mein großer Bruder auf PUCH Ranger TL...
damit hat auch bei mir der ganze Mist begonnen....


----------



## stroker (25. Januar 2016)

Ach ja: nach dem Verbot im STB hat der Veranstalter MVN versucht den Trialwettbewerb auf dem Hainberg/Oberasbach wiederzubeleben...
dann auch mit Fahrrad-Klasse... müßig zu erwähnen, dass der einzig, jemals ausgetragene Nürnberger Trichter Pokal im FahrradTrial bei mir auf´m Dachboden rumsteht...


----------



## jonnn (25. Januar 2016)

Chapeau!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Januar 2016)

Wie schauts aus morgen 19 Uhr mal wieder Dienstagsrunde am STB?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Januar 2016)

Na da habe ich ja bei einigen Kindheitserinnerungen wach gerüttelt


----------



## lowfat (25. Januar 2016)

stroker schrieb:


> Ach ja: nach dem Verbot im STB hat der Veranstalter MVN versucht den Trialwettbewerb auf dem Hainberg/Oberasbach wiederzubeleben...
> dann auch mit Fahrrad-Klasse... müßig zu erwähnen, dass der einzig, jemals ausgetragene Nürnberger Trichter Pokal im FahrradTrial bei mir auf´m Dachboden rumsteht...


----------



## Blennie (25. Januar 2016)

stroker schrieb:


> Ach ja: nach dem Verbot im STB hat der Veranstalter MVN versucht den Trialwettbewerb auf dem Hainberg/Oberasbach wiederzubeleben...
> dann auch mit Fahrrad-Klasse... müßig zu erwähnen, dass der einzig, jemals ausgetragene Nürnberger Trichter Pokal im FahrradTrial bei mir auf´m Dachboden rumsteht...


Zeigen!!!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder eine gewaltige Ressonanz zu heute Abend 

Wenn nichts zusammengeht fahre ich mit dem Rennrad in die fränkische heute abend ...


----------



## interloper (26. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre auch gern mal in Gesellschaft beim biken  bin aber mehr so auf den wald und das mtb geeicht  und die Woche leider mit spätschichtsyndrom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (26. Januar 2016)

Ach ja das Spätschicht Syndrom kenn ich auch, nur hat sich diese Woche die Nachtschicht Bakterie breit gemacht und setzt mir zu 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Ok dann mache ich das mit dem Rennrad fest. 

@alex220 
Auch mal wieder da? Habe noch einen Sattel von dir irgendwo rumliegen


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Januar 2016)

Ich würde ne Runde fahren, aber mich kränkelt es ein wenig.


----------



## interloper (26. Januar 2016)

Mit diesen Schichten, es ist ein krampf  falls mal jemand ne endurotour oder sowas in der Art dreht bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## alex220 (26. Januar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ok dann mache ich das mit dem Rennrad fest.
> 
> @alex220
> Auch mal wieder da? Habe noch einen Sattel von dir irgendwo rumliegen



Naja ich werd ned jünger 
Und ich denke wenn ich nicht bald wieder anfange etwas zu tun....

Wollte nur mal lesen ob es euch noch gibt


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt Rennrad zugesagt

@flachmaennchen
für dich habe ich auch noch Schuhe daheim rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (26. Januar 2016)

Jäger und Sammler wa? xD


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2016)

Immer


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Januar 2016)

Schön aufheben, irgendwann schaffen wirs


----------



## microbat (26. Januar 2016)

Hi Alex 


STB geht nicht - bin im Montavon die Skier quälen...


----------



## alex220 (26. Januar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi Alex
> 
> 
> STB geht nicht - bin im Montavon die Skier quälen...


Huhu 
Viel Spaß Dir ;-) 
Gruß


----------



## Mupuckl (27. Januar 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Gibt's hier jemanden der ein 2015er Canyon Spectral in Größe M oder L fährt und am Tiergarten unterwegs ist?

Viele Grüße Willi


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2016)

Heute Abend ist wieder CM


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Januar 2016)

Morgen um 10:30 am Tiergarten – Treffpunkt oben am Löwensaal. Peter und Martina kommen auch.
Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust …


----------



## bärlein (29. Januar 2016)

sehr schön, vielen Dank für den Hinweis ;-) werde versuchen morgen um 10 Uhr 30  pünktlich da zu sein...


----------



## interloper (29. Januar 2016)

god damn ich würde sehr gerne aber "muss" zum familienausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Januar 2016)

Komme.

Ich brauch ein ganz klein wenig länger.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2016)

Danke für die schöne Runde. 
War nach der langen Abstinenz echt super, und ganz so viel habe ich doch nicht verlernt


----------



## AyHe (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich überlege mir ein Canyon Spectral zu kaufen und würde gerne vorher eine Probefahrt machen.
Hat jemand eins in XS oder kennt jemanden der eins hat?
Würde mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen.
Grüße
Aylin


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2016)

Dachte du heißt michael?


----------



## S P (30. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Morgen um 10:30 am Tiergarten – Treffpunkt oben am Löwensaal. Peter und Martina kommen auch.
> Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust …



Das nächste Mal bleibt er trocken -


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal bleibt er trocken -


Hoffentlich – wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, was die Zuschauer lieber sehen. Trockene oder nasse Füße, oder vielleicht sogar ein Vollbad.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie muss Du ja auch den roten Reifen wieder sauber kriegen, gell?


----------



## AyHe (31. Januar 2016)

@rebirth:
Michael heißt mein Freund. Er hatte leider fälschlicherweise einmal unter meinem Account gepostet


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich – wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, was die Zuschauer lieber sehen. Trockene oder nasse Füße, oder vielleicht sogar ein Vollbad.



Okay okay - ohne nassen Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2016)

Warum gibts da nur Bilder vom Wolfi 

G.


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2016)

Gute Frage... schätze es liegt am "Singletrail". Der verzeiht keine Fehler. 
"Point of no return" und so.


----------



## stroker (31. Januar 2016)

Arrrggg - wo isn das??


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2016)

stroker schrieb:


> Arrrggg - wo isn das??



Genau da. Der Trail durch die  "Pfütze" ist auch eingezeichnet.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hätt gedacht der Wolfi lässt sich beim Baden nicht fotografieren...


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Januar 2016)

Mit Bildern von einem Vollbad hätte ich null Probleme – falls es mal soweit kommen sollte.
Problematisch wird es bei Fotos, wo ich auf dem Fully vom @derwaaal zu sehen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2016)

Mit 650b...


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Mit 650b...


Damit muss er sich eh bald anfreunden, gell wolfi?


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2016)

Eine Laufradgröße, welche die Nachteile von 26" und 29" in sich vereint, kommt mir nicht ans Rad oder ins Haus.  
Anfreunden und Umgewöhnen aufs 29er ist auch nicht notwendig, die Felgengröße fahr ich ja bereits erfolgreich am Stadtrad.


----------



## Pornspirit (2. Februar 2016)

Hi, mal ne frage an die Nürnberger, fährt einer von euch ein Last Fastfoward in M, mal zum probe sitzen? Gerne auch PM


----------



## lowfat (2. Februar 2016)

Leider nein. Ich hab ein L bestellt. Das soll im Februar kommen. Dann kannst Du mal fahren und schauen, ob das zu groß ist.


----------



## Pornspirit (2. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich hab ein L bestellt. Das soll im Februar kommen. Dann kannst Du mal fahren und schauen, ob das zu groß ist.


Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, das Angebot nehme ich gerne an 
Sag Bescheid wenn Du es fertig hast!


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2016)

Wie schaut es denn Samstag vormittag aus? Geht was zam für STB oder TG? Wie sind derzeit die Bedingungen im Wald?


----------



## elHuron (4. Februar 2016)

Samstag wär ich evtl. dabei, meine Bude fährt wieder.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2016)

Ok. Dann sage ich jetzt mal 10 Uhr Parkplatz STB an. Muss um 15 Uhr wieder auf AEG sein. Also "nur" die übliche Runde


----------



## katl22 (4. Februar 2016)

Nur so ne Frage: Erscheinst du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2016)

Dadrauf habe ich gewartet. Ja ich erscheine auch


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Februar 2016)

Dann pack mal die Schuhe ein


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2016)




----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Februar 2016)

Moien, da würde ich doch mal ein Ründchen mitradeln


----------



## rebirth (5. Februar 2016)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Moien, da würde ich doch mal ein Ründchen mitradeln


Aber nur wenn du hinterher fährst.. Alter fitfucker


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2016)

Wir sind alle niemals nie keine Fitfucker. Wir machen das alles nur immer für Bier


----------



## katl22 (5. Februar 2016)

Des muss mer aber derzeit selber mitbringen, denn der Biergarten im STB wird net auf ham.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich mal anschließen. Wenn ihr einen Schleicher mitnehmt. =)


----------



## Milan0 (5. Februar 2016)

Wir schleichen alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Februar 2016)

Der Schnitt dieser Runde ist meist bei 7 KM pro Stunde.


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn wir uns beeilen


----------



## scratch_a (5. Februar 2016)

Und wenn wir nicht dabei sind...da wären wir bei 5km/h 
Schade, dass wir es so selten schaffen


----------



## elHuron (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ruas, is mir zuu frühl.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2016)

Gesundheit 

War eine schöne Runde. Endlich mal wieder Schwarzachklamm mitgenommen. War schon ewig nicht mehr draussen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Februar 2016)

Herrlich wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## lowfat (6. Februar 2016)

Dann hattet Ihr ja einen Schnitt größer 5km/h


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> mal wieder Schwarzachklamm


Und die renovierte Treppenabfahrt ist auch gut geworden – macht Spaß. 
Herrlich ist das neu sauber. @lowfat mach schon mal ein neues Schild.


----------



## S P (6. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Und die renovierte Treppenabfahrt ist auch gut geworden – macht Spaß.



Wie ist sie denn geworden?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Februar 2016)

Das obere Viertel allgemein gut fahrbar, danach nur noch für Stahlhardtails geeignet. 
Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, das Cube CC Rad hat auch dort eine richtig gute Figur gemacht.


----------



## S P (6. Februar 2016)

Vom Master?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Februar 2016)

Ja


----------



## Domowoi (6. Februar 2016)

Schön wars. Danke auch dass ihr alle gewartet habt, nachdem ich bisschen DNA im Wald verteilt hab.

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr ein Bild von der Treppe?


----------



## derwaaal (6. Februar 2016)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (6. Februar 2016)

Sehr schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht! ...und platt, bin doch glatt ein wenig am Sofa eingeschlafen ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2016)

Na, wenn Du schon platt bist ...


----------



## PWP (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo ,
neu in  Nürnberg suche ich Anschluss zum Mountainbiken. 
Würde mich freuen wenn  jemand Lust hat auf einege Runden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2016)

Wie schauts aus Dienstag 19Uhr STB (diesmal wirklich ohne Schwarzachklamm  )


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2016)

Wetterbericht geguggt?


----------



## S P (8. Februar 2016)

Morgen Abend wird es a weng feucht. (5 EUR in die Hotlinker!-Kasse)


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2016)

Weicheier. Dann fahre ich wieder Rennrad in die fränkische ...


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2016)

Vergess dei schudzblech nedd


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2016)

Brauchst doch mit den Teerschneidern nicht. Die sind so dünn, da bleibt kein Dreck haften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2016)

Dafür Spritzwasser bis aufs Trikot


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2016)

Wie war's?


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2016)

hams gut erwischt mitn wetter, aufm franken schnellweg hat scho gut gepisst


----------



## julian87 (14. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall. Eine erfolgreiche Runde. Alles aufs erste Mal geklappt.


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Eine erfolgreiche Runde. Alles aufs erste Mal geklappt.


du meinst das erste mal nach den 25 versuchen


----------



## S P (14. Februar 2016)

supergeheimes Geheimtreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Februar 2016)

Moin,

bin übernächste Woche in Nürnberg für eine Fortbildung und werde wohl mein Rennrad mitnehmen (bitte nicht hauen   ) um abends eine Runde zu drehen. Mein Hotel liegt in der Nähe vom Hbf. 

Kann mir jemand eine Fluchtrichtung empfehlen für so 1 - 2 h pedalieren (Entlang der Pegnitz???)... kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus  

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2016)

Alles im Zitat
mit den Texteditor als "route.gpx" speicher.
Mit dem Browser aufrufen: http://gpso.de/maps/
Kartenausschnitt rechts unten -> Durchsuchen -> upload Route
gucken -> fahren

Tour sollte mit´n Renner 1 - 2 Stunden dauern
und ist meistens auf´m Radweg / abseits der Hautstraßen
Richtung ist egal, da beides schön ist





topolino schrieb:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no" ?>
> <gpx version="1.1" creator="http://www.geoplaner.com" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1 http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1/gpx.xsd">
> <rte>
> <name>Route1</name>
> ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2016)

@topolino
des war nix 
hättest es als Zitat eingefügt wärs nicht so endlos lange zum scrollen um zum nächsten Beitrag zu gelangen. 

@rebirth 
siehst Du, kann ich die zitierte "kagge" wieder raus nehmen


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2016)

Muss man die kagge dann auch noch zitieren?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2016)

Muss man nicht, man kann es ihm aber Anhand eines Beispiels zeigen fürs nächste mal


----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2016)

habs geändert und gute Idee die "kagge" mit ´nen Zitat zu minimieren
und alle mit wunden Daumen / Finger -> tschuldigung


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> habs geändert und gute Idee die "kagge" mit ´nen Zitat zu minimieren
> und alle mit wunden Daumen / Finger -> tschuldigung


Bringt halt null, für leute mit tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bringt halt null, für leute mit tapatalk



ja dann muss man halt den fertigen track z.b. hier
http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.php#
hochladen, entsprechende häckchen setzen, und nur den link posten. 
dann kann sich der interessierte den fertigen track runter laden dort. 
nach 8 wochen verschwindet auch dort der track wieder.

und nur wer den link kennt findet ihn.
den kann man dem entsprechenden user dann ja per pn schicken. 
muss ja nicht öffentlich sein


----------



## katl22 (15. Februar 2016)

Super! Jetzt wissen aber wirklich alle Bescheid.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Februar 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin übernächste Woche in Nürnberg für eine Fortbildung und werde wohl mein Rennrad mitnehmen (bitte nicht hauen   ) um abends eine Runde zu drehen. Mein Hotel liegt in der Nähe vom Hbf.
> 
> ...



Wie fit bist denn? Wir fahren heute Abend mit dem Renner in die Fränkische auf 2 Bier und wieder zurück. Wird am Ende ~90km/700Hm mit ~27er Schnitt. Starten um 19:10 Uhr am Westbad. Zurück sollten wir so gegen 23:00 Uhr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie fit bist denn? Wir fahren heute Abend mit dem Renner in die Fränkische auf 2 Bier und wieder zurück. Wird am Ende ~90km/700Hm mit ~27er Schnitt. Starten um 19:10 Uhr am Westbad. Zurück sollten wir so gegen 23:00 Uhr sein.


Danke für die Antwort! Dachte da kommt nix mehr   

Muss aber mit mir ehrlich sein, dass die 90km wohl meinen Leistungsindex zur Zeit sprengen werden. Vier Monate aufgrund von OP und innerer Gemütlichkeit nix getan... Wollte nun ne Woche Urlaub und die Fortbildungswoche zum langsam reinkommen nutzen. Hab so an 40 - 50 km gedacht mit ~ 500hm.

Hänge mich ab kommender Woche Montag gerne dran bei gemütlichem Tempo (Sonntag muss ich in eines der größten Kinos Europas   ) , will aber nicht die Bremse sein   Wetter und Temperatur sind mir egal.

Hab aber auch schon die ein oder andere Tour als GPS Track gefunden im Netz, ist ja doch einiges los da unten bei euch auf Straßen - und Stollenreifen 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (17. Februar 2016)

@NoIDEaFOraNAme 
Was ist kommende Woche Montag?
Hast jetzt Rennrad oder Mountainbike dabei?
Wenn ich 19:10 heute zeitlich nicht schaffe, fahre ich ab 20Uhr eine kleinere Runde. Da könnte ich dich mitnehmen. Wird aber kurzfristig entschieden


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @NoIDEaFOraNAme
> Was ist kommende Woche Montag?
> Hast jetzt Rennrad oder Mountainbike dabei?
> Wenn ich 19:10 heute zeitlich nicht schaffe, fahre ich ab 20Uhr eine kleinere Runde. Da könnte ich dich mitnehmen. Wird aber kurzfristig entschieden


Also ab Montag ( bis Donnerstag) dem 20. Februar würde ich mich gerne mal auf dem Rennrad anschließen ab 19 Uhr!

Gruß 

Ralph

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (17. Februar 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also ab Montag ( bis Donnerstag) dem 20. Februar würde ich mich gerne mal auf dem Rennrad anschließen ab 19 Uhr!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ralph



Also bei mir kommt der 20.2. vor Montag 
Mal sehen wie es hier nächste Woche mit unserer 19Uhr STB Runde am Dienstag ausschaut. Wenn die, wie in letzter Zeit üblich, wieder ausfällt, können wir gern mal eine Rennrad Runde drehen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt der 20.2. vor Montag



Dumdidum.... ähh... einigen wir uns auf den 22.02.   



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## katl22 (22. Februar 2016)

Wetterlage für morgen sieht nach Regen aus. =(


----------



## Milan0 (22. Februar 2016)

Ja leider. Plane wohl wieder den Biervergleich in die Fränkische am Mittwoch ein ...


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn dein gurkn soweit fährt solltest du mal für nen biervergleich nach bamberg kommen..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Februar 2016)

Schlenkerla oder Bierradtour Strullndorf?
Eigentl. braucht ma sich ja blos hier mal gschaid eindeggn
http://biershop-bamberg.de/epages/0...35-cee9-4cbf-bb52-71132f4a2539/Products/92000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2016)

Biervergleich ist diese Woche am Donnerstag. 
@NoIDEaFOraNAme 
Rennrad dabei? Bock am Mittwoch auf eine Runde? 50km+


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

Sag mal: bei der Pegnitzrunde von Nürnberg aus, kommst Du da an Ottensoos vorbei?
Könnte ich mich ja mal anschliesen und solange mithecheln bis ihr mich gar abhängt...
90km mit nem 27er Schnitt schaff ich sicher nicht.
Nur diesen Mittwoch kann ich bestenfalls winken wenn ihr vorbeikämt, muss im Büro rackern.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2016)

Nee aber ich fahre meistens von Lauf aus direkt zum Treffpunkt. Kannst dich da ja mit dranhängen, sind dann aber mehr als 90km 

Fahren aber vom Westbad aus direkt hoch nach Kalchreuth und dann weiter. Diese Woche ist der Biervergleich aber am Donnerstag. Mittwoch evtl so eine Runde Rennrad oder MTB ...


----------



## wj500 (23. Februar 2016)

hatte gehofft die Tour wird dann kürzer füe mich...
Do geht auch nicht.
Aber nächste Monat gibts auch wieder Mittwochs und Donnerstags...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Februar 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @NoIDEaFOraNAme
> Rennrad dabei? Bock am Mittwoch auf eine Runde? 50km+



Hab mich gestern im dunklen bei Nass von oben schon durch die Innenstadt und das Umland irgendwie alleine gekämpft. Zwei Tage hintereinander 50+ muss erst wieder antrainiert werden.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Februar 2016)

Braucht noch einer einen oder auch zwei SLX Umwerfer? Ich räum grad den Keller auf und würde die sonst mal weghauen.

Edit sagt: wo ich grad beim Ausmisten bin, frag ich mal ob von euch jemand Interesse hat, bevors damit in den Bikemarkt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (24. Februar 2016)

Servus, wollt ihr am Samstag eine Runde drehen?


----------



## katl22 (24. Februar 2016)

Wer quietscht bleibt daheim! ;-)


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Februar 2016)

Also morgen 10:30 STB dann für nicht-Quietscher.


----------



## bärlein (26. Februar 2016)

schön, ich nehme dann das andere Fahrrad, dann knarzt auch (hoffentlich) nichts ;-)


----------



## microbat (26. Februar 2016)

Wäre Ohropax nicht praktischer?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)

tropfen Öl?


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Februar 2016)

Öl hilft an der Stelle nichts fürchte ich


----------



## bärlein (26. Februar 2016)

stimmt!


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2016)

Herrliche Ausfahrt mit herrlichem Wetter


----------



## alex220 (27. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich den Nightride noch ? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter nicht so behindert ist, wie die letzten 3 Dienstage, dann schon.


----------



## microbat (28. Februar 2016)

JAA - will mal wieder Nachts rumschmoddern statt an'ner Hütte schrauben


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2016)

1900 is halt echt (fast zu) spät..


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2016)

heute einen SnowNightRide?


----------



## microbat (1. März 2016)

meinerseits ka Zeit :-(


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2016)

Wie schaut es jetzt aus?
Laut Wetterbericht kommt ab ~20 Uhr etwas Schnee runter. Ist wer dabei?


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. März 2016)

Muss morgen früh früh nach Berlin, bin raus.


----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2016)

Ok dann fahre ich auch nicht


----------



## alex220 (1. März 2016)

Bin am Sonntag meine erste "Tour" gefahren.
Traf mich in Uttenreuth mit einem Bekannten und von dort ging es auch los. Hoch zu den Wildpferden und weiter rauf bis zum Parkplatz vor Kalchreuth.
Da hatte ich bereits meine Muskeln sauer gefahren :-(
War fix und alle. An allen mir bekannten und unbekannten Trails hatte Ich keinen Spaß!
30min nach dem ankommen am Parkplatz musste ich die Segel streichen.
Muskeln verkrampften sich ständig, beidseitig x(
Die Fahrt zurück nach Uttenreuth, großteils ja bergab, war auch nur noch quälend!
Heute mein stand...
Kann kaum aufrecht laufen da meine Oberschenkelmuskeln sie iwie kaputt anfühlen x)

Ergo... Ich muss was tun!
Heute mit zu kommen wäre leider ned so sinnvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2016)

Fährt ja auch keiner. Morgen regnet es wieder... Gehe jetzt spazieren


----------



## microbat (1. März 2016)

@alex220

Da zitier ich mal den Udo Bölts:
"quäl Dich Du Sau" 

und Du weißt ja, nach vier bis sechs Wochen Aktivität ist der Speck weg und die Lunge gelüftet. 

Bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## alex220 (1. März 2016)

Ja werde ich tun


----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Fährt ja auch keiner. Morgen regnet es wieder... Gehe jetzt spazieren


So holst Du die Uschi aber nimma ein


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2016)

werde ich wohl auch nicht


----------



## microbat (2. März 2016)

Hä? - trotz täglich mindestens 50 Km Arbeitsweg gewinnsté keinen "Blumentopf"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2016)

habe ja mittlerweile ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug. Das wird bei schlechtem Wetter dem Velo vorgezogen. Und Uschi fährt viel - sehr viel!


----------



## alex220 (2. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> habe ja mittlerweile ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug. Das wird bei schlechtem Wetter dem Velo vorgezogen. Und Uschi fährt viel - sehr viel!



Ich Fall vom Glauben ab!
Wie dem Velo vorgezogen ???


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2016)

gestern im trockenem mit dem Auto - Heute im Regen mit dem Rad. Ich bin gerade noch über der Feinabstimmung 

@alex220 
und dadurch kannst auch bei unserer Ausfahrt mitfahren. Sind alle nicht mehr so fit


----------



## yasii (2. März 2016)

hi bin der neue hier aus schwabach  würde mich freuen mit euch mal ne runde zu drehen


----------



## alex220 (2. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> gestern im trockenem mit dem Auto - Heute im Regen mit dem Rad. Ich bin gerade noch über der Feinabstimmung
> 
> @alex220
> und dadurch kannst auch bei unserer Ausfahrt mitfahren. Sind alle nicht mehr so fit



Die Feinabstimmung 
Ich lach mich kaputt, viel Spaß beim üben ;-)
Und , jaja, euer "nicht so fit" kenn ich scho ;-)


Hallo @yasii


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2016)

Ich bin heute Abend an der Parkplatzabfahrt etwas aufräumen, wenn es der @HTWolfi noch nicht gemacht hat bisher


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2016)

@alex220 hast am we schon was vor? Wenns nicht pisst könnt mer bei mir a runde drehen.


----------



## alex220 (3. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> @alex220 hast am we schon was vor? Wenns nicht pisst könnt mer bei mir a runde drehen.



Zefix sorry für die späte Antwort!
Dieses WE ist Kinder Zeit "leider", sorry.
Wann kannst du den unter der Woche ?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. März 2016)

Morgen *STB*, los geht’s um *10:00 Uhr*.
Wenn’s regnet, dann fällt’s ins Wasser.
Peter und Martina sind mit dabei.


----------



## julian87 (4. März 2016)

da bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2016)

Ich Versuch s


----------



## Ketchyp (4. März 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es mehr Trialmotorräder, die am STB gefahren sind.
> Nostalgie:
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/484nuernbergertrichter1972.pdf
> www.die-kleinkraftrad-ig.de/pdf/774aufdentrichtergekommen1980.pdf



Lustig, da kenn ich doch glatt einen der auf dem Treppchen stand 


Kann mir mal bitte einer Koordinaten schicken zu dem Parkplatz/Treffpunkt am STB? Wollte nach gefühlt 10 Jahren auch mal endlich da vorbei checken. Das wäre super! Morgen schaff ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht..


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2016)

49.389312, 11.110189

Ich führe dich gerne da hinten mal rum. Ich bin aber morgen auch Crosssen.


----------



## yasii (4. März 2016)

muss bis 14 Uhr arbeiten shiiiittt


----------



## lowfat (5. März 2016)

Mist, schaff ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2016)

wetter hat gehalten, war top zu fahren


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2016)

Hab Euch leider um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Sonst dauerts bis zum Start ja auch immer bissl. Schade!
Ich hab dann noch versucht Euch einzuholen aber keine Chance. Wer oft fährt, ist halt flott unterwegs ...
Ich bin dann irgendwann in Allersberg rausgekommen. Da war ich dann schon ganz schön platt. Bei der Rückfahrt Habe ich gemerkt warum - liegt wohl doch n stück höher. 
Die Gaststätte Stb hatte wohl offen aber geschlossene Gesellschaft.
Und keiner da für n Bier beim ToysRUs


----------



## bärlein (6. März 2016)

Habs gestern nicht zum stb geschafft und mich dann aweng verfahren, bin dann übern Orient und Col d'Honor in Bunyola gelandet ;-). Geht am 20.03. ca. 11 Uhr ne Ausfahrt?
LG Uschi


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2016)

hay uschi , fahr mal rauf zu massanella gipfel und guck ob schnee liegt, wenn ja, räum ihn bitte mal weg, wir wolln da bald rauf
und grüss mir schö die insel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2016)

Ich habe mich auch verfahren. Bin erst um 12:30 losgekommen und war plötzlich kurz vor Lauf. Bin dann über Birkensee - Röthenbachklamm - Brunnerberg nach Hause zurück


----------



## bärlein (6. März 2016)

Gestern hat es so ausgesehen, als läge kein Schnee. Heute sind die Berge verschwunden


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2016)

ok, danke


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hab Euch leider um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Sonst dauerts bis zum Start ja auch immer bissl. Schade!


10min später waren wir sicher schon dran 



> Ich hab dann noch versucht Euch einzuholen aber keine Chance. Wer oft fährt, ist halt flott unterwegs ...


Ah geh, 7,2 km/h war unser Durchschnitt 

__

Danke Wolfi und Co fürs Mitnehmen, Wetter haben mer tip-top erwischt


----------



## derwaaal (6. März 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> 10min später waren wir sicher schon dran
> 
> 
> Ah geh, 7,2 km/h war unser Durchschnitt
> ...


Laut meiner Uhr war ich 10:11 an der Parke, um so ärgerlicher.

Hab aufm Schotter Gas gegeben aber Eure Rücklichter net erblicken können.
Vielleicht seid Ihr auch schon früher abgebogen.


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2016)

Das bist vermutlich den standard weg hoch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2016)

Ja. 
Schotter bis oben.
Mit abbiegen gibt's zu viel Möglichkeiten, die Ihr hättet nehmen können oder auch nicht.

Warst Du wohl auch dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2016)

Morgen ist mal wieder Dienstag. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## S P (7. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen ist mal wieder Dienstag. Wie schauts aus?


Könnte was werden.


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Warst Du wohl auch dabei?



Ne, dass nicht.


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen ist mal wieder Dienstag. Wie schauts aus?



Hab noch Zuviel zum werkeln und (ganz offen) mir ist das grad noch zu Kalt (Nachts).


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. März 2016)

Bin wieder nicht im Lande. Hab allerdings die Himmelsrichtung geändert. Letzte Woche Berlin, jetzt München.
Frisur hält. 

Am Wochenende muss ich aber dann unbedingt wieder mal was machen.


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2016)

Du hast ein Leben - Jet-Set vom Feinsten!


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. März 2016)

Zwei Wochen reichen mir dann jetzt aber auch. Man kommt ja zu nichts so.


----------



## S P (8. März 2016)

Ich bin 19 Uhr an der Parke


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2016)

Ich auch evtl +5 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (8. März 2016)

Viele Späße


----------



## S P (8. März 2016)

Zweistündiges Einarmreisen in der Halbliter Klasse am Kachelofen!


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2016)

War sehr cool. So schnell waren wir glaube ich noch nie im Biergarten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. März 2016)

welcher Biergarten hat bei diesen fröstlichen Temperaturen in Nbg. denn offen


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2016)

War ein Indoor Biergarten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. März 2016)

Aproppo Indoor, 
ich habe mir schon mal vor längerer Zeit überlegt ob eine Indoor MTB Halle Anklang finden würde im raum Nbg., Fü., Er,. So ähnlich wie in Amiland


----------



## scratch_a (8. März 2016)

Wäre schon hin und wieder eine schöne Abwechslung!


----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2016)

Hat ganz schon dicke Backen bekommen, der G.O.A.T. Hätte aber auch gern gesehen, wie er da mit nem richtigen Bike durch möhrt, das wär dann fast wie SX früher


----------



## Maxed (9. März 2016)

Also mit Odlo Unterzug und Buff Tuch bin ich nach spätestens 30 Minuten warm und das bleibt auch so (ausser man macht alle 10 Minuten ne Pause)  Indoor wär mir zu blöd, ich fahr ja extra mim Bike raus um die Natur zu genießen und etwas Ruhe zu haben. Aber gut, da ist jeder anders 

War gestern am TG unterwegs, bis auf das Fortmassaker an diesem Verbindungsweg, war eig. alles fast trocken und mit 2 Ikon 3C fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2016)

Was geht am Samstag? STB mit Schwarzachklamm?


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. März 2016)

Wär ich dabei. Bin aber auch für alles Andere offen.


----------



## PWP (11. März 2016)

Wäre dabei .


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. März 2016)

10:30 dann?


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2016)

11 Uhr wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2016)

@elHuron @nicht @Ketchyp 
mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWP (11. März 2016)

11 passt bei mir .  Ab Parkplatz STB ?


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2016)

Ja. Startpunkt STB Parke um 11 Uhr.


----------



## elHuron (11. März 2016)

Samstag früh is schon verplant leider, wir wollen aber Nachmittags oder Sonntag früh mal in Kalchreuth rumscheppern wenn das klappt.


----------



## derwaaal (11. März 2016)

Samstag ist bei mir schlecht, Sonntag ginge eher ...


----------



## SuShu (12. März 2016)

Bin dabei, wenn wir im Fahren bleiben und nicht soviel rumstehen und wenn ich mit euch mithalten kann.


----------



## Ketchyp (12. März 2016)

Sorry, zu spät aufgestanden und @elHuron morgen bin ich familiär eingespannt.


----------



## elHuron (12. März 2016)

Bin heute ab 14Uhr mit dem Hardtail am Buck unterwegs, wir stehen tendenziell viel rum und schnell sind wir auch nicht.
Kalchreuth wird das Wochenende wohl nix.


----------



## Milan0 (12. März 2016)

Herrliche Runde. Das Weizen danach hat geschmeckt


----------



## S P (12. März 2016)

War gut!


----------



## PWP (12. März 2016)

Super Runde !!! Das nächstemal nehm ich das Bier auch mit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2016)

Gibt's Bilder? Wart Ihr auch an der Klamm?


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2016)

Klar waren wir auch an der Klamm. Wie immer mit etwas Schwund bei der Gruppe


----------



## microbat (13. März 2016)

sind'se im Kanal entschwunden


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2016)

oder bei der Kneippanlage im Wiesengrund?


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2016)

Alle Woche wieder. STB 19 Uhr? Licht nicht vergessen (oder Kabel dafür)


----------



## Makimusic (14. März 2016)

Sers´n	was bedeutet alle Woche wieder, also welcher Tag ?


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2016)

Dienstag


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. März 2016)

Dienstag check...





...wenn das Wetter morgen nicht ekelig wird.


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2016)

Jo für frühs ist es nicht so pralle gemeldet. Mal sehen morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWP (14. März 2016)

Würde das Fahrrad ins Auto packen und wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2016)

Top. Fahren dann auch nur die "kleine" Runde ohne Schwarzachklamm


----------



## microbat (15. März 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> ...wenn das Wetter morgen nicht ekelig wird.



...finde es gerade ekelig


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Ich fand es ganz schön im Wald gerade. Crossen im Schnee hat was 
Kann aber sein, das ich heute Abend anderweitig verhindert bin. Entscheidet sich später aber erst


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. März 2016)

Aktuell echt nicht so schön. Wird ja vielleicht noch.


----------



## derwaaal (15. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Kann aber sein, das ich heute Abend anderweitig verhindert bin. Entscheidet sich später aber erst


Bierradeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Nee, Vorbereitungen für RadRace Rennen am Samstag in Berlin. Auto muss noch für 3 Rädertransport fit gemacht werden.


----------



## elHuron (15. März 2016)

@Milan0 Nee, heute is Tischtennis im Z-bau!


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Evtl komm ich rum. Aber erst nach 19 Uhr. Wie lange seit ihr da anzutreffen?


----------



## derwaaal (15. März 2016)

Ist des sowas wie Keirin mit Fixies?


----------



## elHuron (15. März 2016)

Wielange wir da sind is schwer zu sagen, letztes mal bis Mitternacht, kommt aber immer drauf an wieviel los ist.



derwaaal schrieb:


> Ist des sowas wie Keirin mit Fixies?



Eigentlich spielen wir nur Tischtennis im Saal, aber du kannst von mir aus auch dein Fixie mitbringen


----------



## S P (15. März 2016)

Muss heute leider verschieben. Wetter könnte auch besser sein.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht


----------



## PWP (15. März 2016)

Werde es ebenso nicht schaffen aber Der _*Wille war da*_.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2016)

Dafür geht es jetzt in den Zbau


----------



## Makimusic (15. März 2016)

Servus Biker-Geschwister ^^ 
Ich hab mir neu MTB Teile kaufen müssen nur komm ich momentan ned ganz weiter. 

Gekauft wurden e thirteen dual Trs+ Dual Chain... 
Und GX Sram 2x11 Umwerfer - ich bekomm nur die Kombination nicht gescheit hin, dass beides mit einander funst :-(... Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? 

ich will  nicht schon wieder zur Fahrradkiste VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (18. März 2016)

Was machma denn morgen? Basteln am STB? 10:30?


----------



## HTWolfi (18. März 2016)

Werd mal vorbei schaun. Was dann genau geht, werden wir schon sehen …


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. März 2016)

Läuft. Dann zieh ich also noch vernünftige Reifen auf.


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2016)

Bin dabei. Hoff bloß es gibt keinen stau...

*edit: flachi kannst dir kettenöl ins auto schmeißen??


----------



## Grizzly28 (19. März 2016)

Ich komme auch


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. März 2016)

Zu spät.


----------



## KRTKOO4 (19. März 2016)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if this is the right thread but perhaps someone will be able to help me out.

I've recently moved in Nürnberg and I'm looking for some MTB riding opportunities. Pretty much anything from XC to DH.
Do you know of any trails recommendations in Nürnberg area? Is there perhaps some map or gpx available?

I'll appreciate any info as I don't know anything at the moment 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Grizzly28 (19. März 2016)

I recommend monitoring this forum and simply join people when they make appointments. Everybody is welcome, groups are changing all the time and skills in the groups typically cover a wide range. Finding the trails by yourself is difficult in most places and gpx tracks are generally not published. If you want to go for yourself, then chances to find good trails are best around the Nürnberg zoo (Tiergarten, TG in the forum). Start to the east  and uphill when you stand in front of the main entrance. Just watch left and right of the main paths. You may also ask other riders on the way if you can join them, most will accept that, but if others don't, don't be disapointed.

Ride on, Chris


----------



## KRTKOO4 (19. März 2016)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> I recommend monitoring this forum and simply join people when they make appointments. Everybody is welcome, groups are changing all the time and skills in the groups typically cover a wide range. Finding the trails by yourself is difficult in most places and gpx tracks are generally not published. If you want to go for yourself, then chances to find good trails are best around the Nürnberg zoo (Tiergarten, TG in the forum). Start to the east  and uphill when you stand in front of the main entrance. Just watch left and right of the main paths. You may also ask other riders on the way if you can join them, most will accept that, but if others don't, don't be disapointed.
> 
> Ride on, Chris



Thanks for the hint Chris! I'll definitely keep an eye on this forum. The Tiergarten trails sure look good, I'll give it a try


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2016)

for published gpx tracks, you can try at gpsies.de bikemap.net gps-tour.info strava runtastic etc.
but do not expect Enduro or DH tours


----------



## LeFritzz (20. März 2016)

You might also want to have a look here:

http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/

Unfortunately you will not reach to them from Nuremberg on the bike.
Some are just CC but you have a considerable single trail portion and some technical sweeties contained.


----------



## KRTKOO4 (20. März 2016)

thanks a lot for your help and tips guys!


----------



## Makimusic (21. März 2016)

Sers,	 findet diese Woche wieder ein STB-Meeting statt ?


----------



## Milan0 (21. März 2016)

Wenn das Wetter passt warum nicht. 19 Uhr am Dienstag


----------



## PWP (21. März 2016)

Wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. März 2016)

Dabei, wenn ich heute Abend wieder warmes Wasser habe...  *warmduscher*


----------



## Makimusic (22. März 2016)

Fährt jemand mit dem Auto zum Stb-Parkplatz ich muss an der OstendStr. Mei Fahrrad abholen...


----------



## Makimusic (22. März 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, hab jemanden gefunden !!


----------



## S P (22. März 2016)

Wird nass - bin raus.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2016)

Buh Buh. Stehen am Parkplatz


----------



## microbat (22. März 2016)

war doch trocken - im Norden...


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2016)

Im Süden auch


----------



## Makimusic (24. März 2016)

Im Osten Richtung Mögeldorf wurds nass


----------



## Makimusic (24. März 2016)

Bei der nächsten Runde bin i dabei !! Sagt Bescheid


----------



## Milan0 (24. März 2016)

So wie das letzte mal?  
Hatten noch auf dich gewartet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (24. März 2016)

Ach komm, du siehst doch wie das Wetter in Nbg rumspinnt. In Süd Tirol schneits bzw blauer Himmel und wir haben Wolkendecke, grau mit ab und zu siffigen Wetter und der TG is ja echt bad ass geworden, nix für ungut !!  Das nächste Mal steht 100Pro !!


----------



## Fatpak (25. März 2016)

Vormittag war TG genau Richtig, schee weich und nicht matschig und sümpfig


----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2016)

stimmt! paar Stellen sind aber schon tief und nass
dann gleich n alten Bekannten getroffen, den Hausbauer - hat mir gleich netterweise beim Hand*Y*suchen geholfen!  Vielen Dank!


----------



## microbat (25. März 2016)

Hi - Deine Hand ist doch festgebunden  aber die Handfessel war wech.
Grüße


----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2016)

Jetzt!


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. März 2016)

Falls jemand mit möchte: 14:30 am TG.


----------



## Makimusic (28. März 2016)

(Soll angeblich ab heute Mittag schon wieder nass werden, 

Wer also will, bin schon  ab 13.00 Uhr am TG Eingang, 

(Wennst scho a std früher kannst magst)...


----------



## Grizzly28 (28. März 2016)

Früher werde ich leider nicht schaffen. Muß vorher meine noch-schlafenden Teenis versorgen. Aber vlt. treffen wir uns.


----------



## Makimusic (28. März 2016)

Ok, ich werd mich gegen 13.45 mal melden, wenn ich nähe TG Eingang bin, heut Ka Lust wieder auf die Hommie Shotter Strecke nach Brunn zukomnen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (28. März 2016)

Werde schon um 14:00 am TG sein


----------



## derwaaal (28. März 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Ok, ich werd mich gegen 13.45 mal melden, wenn ich nähe TG Eingang bin, heut Ka Lust wieder auf die Hommie Shotter Strecke nach Brunn zukomnen !!


Der Blaustrich ist zur anfänglichen Orientierung ganz gut


----------



## PWP (28. März 2016)

Wie sieht s aus mit Di Abendrunde


----------



## microbat (28. März 2016)

Nass


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2016)

Bin noch gesundheitlich angeschlagen. Werde wohl pausieren. 
Außerdem ist es nass


----------



## PWP (29. März 2016)

Nass=Trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (29. März 2016)

PWP schrieb:


> Nass=Trocken



WTF... gestern meinte die Wetter Kröte es regnet heute und nix kam.
Für morgen meint`se wieder Regen...
...wenn das nicht stimmt, wird`se umgeschult auf Vogelfutter
- aber eigentlich ist es egal:
denn "rain is liquid sunshine" und i` hab` eh g´rad ka´ Zeit.


----------



## derwaaal (29. März 2016)

Schee wars am TG


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2016)

10:30 STB morgen.


----------



## S P (1. April 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> 10:30 STB morgen.



Extended?


----------



## PWP (1. April 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. April 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Extended?



Wollt eher locker mal wieder alles am STB mitnehmen. Mittelerde und so - das lassen wir bei extended ja immer weg. Kannst Katl also mitbringen


----------



## S P (1. April 2016)

Da morgen gutes Wetter sein soll, hätte ich die Kamera mal wieder eingepackt. 
Stufen des [email protected] Kugelhammer stehen ja auch noch an. (Wenn Wolfi denn dabei ist)


----------



## lowfat (1. April 2016)

Die Treppe klingt sehr spannend. Ich bin morgen aber schon verplant


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Stufen des [email protected] Kugelhammer stehen ja auch noch an. (Wenn Wolfi denn dabei ist)


Der hat heute leider keine Zeit.
Bei den zu erwartenden Temperaturen könnte man sich an der Treppe fast mal einen Fahrfehler leisten.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2016)

Hier noch eine traurige Nachricht. 





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riss-im-stahlrahmen-reparatur-moeglich.796430/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (2. April 2016)

Wenn Du auch immer mit hohem Sattel fährst


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2016)

Wird nicht kleiner das Ding


----------



## katl22 (2. April 2016)

Na das sollte man mal analysieren. Ich würde vorschlagen großflächig ausschneiden. Stark kühlen, an Rissstelle brechen und Bruchflächen anschauen. Evtl noch nen Schliff machen, um Schweißnaht und Bruch genauer begutachten zu können. ;-)
Der große Nachteil. Das Rad ist nicht mehr einsatzfähig. Also lass mer des lieber. ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2016)

@S P meinst Du die Sandsteintreppen am Schloß?
Was ist daran die Herausforderung (ich konnte es nur im Internet anschauen)?
Zu bröselig? ungleiche Stufen? Oder der Bach nebendran?


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2016)

Nach der letzten Stufe gehts 1m runter ins Wasser.

Mist Wolfi  Schaut nicht gut aus.


----------



## lowfat (2. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier noch eine traurige Nachricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siehe reparatur-thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riss-im-stahlrahmen-reparatur-moeglich.796430/


----------



## S P (2. April 2016)

Aus dem STB von heute...


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2016)

Ich bin heut da allein unterwegs gewesen wie ihr seht. 


Gabelkratzer und die Reifendruckprüfung bei der Landung würden mich noch interessieren.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2016)

@HTWolfi ich würd den rahmen mit ner anständig naht schweißen lassen, anschließend ausreiben, fertig... seh da nicht so die probleme.

In Bbg gibts jemanden der (stahl)rahmen baut. den könntest du mal fragen wie er das sieht. Evtl einspannen beim schweißen damit er sich nicht so arg verzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (2. April 2016)

Wie lang übt ihr schon an solchen parts um das sicher fahren zukönnen ?


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2016)

Sicher war da bei mir garnichts heute 

Ich mach das jetzt grob 3 Jahre wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## S P (2. April 2016)

Gabelkratzer war nix geworden - zu finster.


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2016)

Die Gabel  und der Reifen vorn ja auch durch. Ist an der Stelle doch flacher als man denkt.


----------



## S P (2. April 2016)

Da brauchst Du dich nicht über einen knarzenden Steuersatz wundern.


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. April 2016)

Das hat ja erst viel später angefangen. Ich schau morgen mal, ich denk da ist das Lager durch. Obwohl das noch der Neueste von den Cane Creek Teilen ist, die ich hab.

Ich seh grad noch, die Kette hats ja auch ganz gut durch die Gegend gebummst.
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue wird die weinende Felge auch die Vordere gewesen sein weil die direkt auf dem Stein aufkam. Da isses ja wurst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2016)

da hab ich ja wieder was verpasst, auf dem Foto sieht die Gabel aus wie meine Indy SL aufm HT


----------



## SuShu (3. April 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Sicher war da bei mir garnichts heute



Tiefstapler


----------



## lowfat (3. April 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Aus dem STB von heute...


Auch mal ne interessante Variante


----------



## rebirth (3. April 2016)

wie wärs mit nem Foto des Tages vote?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2016)

Bei der Landungszone würd ich vielleicht mal über ein Fully nachdenken 

G.


----------



## microbat (3. April 2016)

der macht sich elastisch und scho passd des


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2016)

Morgen wieder um 19 Uhr STB. Diesmal gibt es keine Ausreden


----------



## Makimusic (4. April 2016)

Diesmal bin ich definitiv mit dabei, mir wurscht obs regnet oder nicht !!

Warum findet das treffen meistens Dienstag statt (wegen job) ??


----------



## S P (4. April 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Warum findet das treffen meistens Dienstag statt (wegen job) ??



Kennst Du den _Beamten-Dreisatz_?


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (4. April 2016)

Nö, noch ned - sag an !!


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2016)

Das haben wir immer so gemacht!
Das haben wir noch nie gemacht!
Da könnte ja jeder kommen!


----------



## Makimusic (4. April 2016)

Uiui, ohne jemanden beleidigen zuwollen, aber nen Mensch ausm osten würde das nicht kapieren ^^


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2016)

Ich verstehs. Oder bin ich schon zu lang hier?


----------



## ulli! (4. April 2016)

Servus miteinander,

Ich tendiere derzeit dazu unbekannterweiße eine Runde morgen bei euch mitzudrehen, insofern ihr mögt und mein 100mm HT dafür taugt? 
P.S. Kondition geht bei mir gegen 0 

Grüße ulli


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2016)

Solange du ausreichend Licht hast. Am Ende könnte es noch dunkel sein


----------



## static (4. April 2016)

Gerade gesehen:
In Veitsbronn werden noch Helfer für Donnerstag/Freitag gesucht, um am neuen Tschugg-Bikepark/Pumptrack mitzubauen.
Vielleicht interessiert sich hier jemand dafür.
https://www.facebook.com/Mountainbi...776976.129821.166306866976/10153863467876977/


----------



## Fatpak (4. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen:
> In Veitsbronn werden noch Helfer für Donnerstag/Freitag gesucht, um am neuen Tschugg-Bikepark/Pumptrack mitzubauen.
> Vielleicht interessiert sich hier jemand dafür.
> https://www.facebook.com/Mountainbi...776976.129821.166306866976/10153863467876977/




wird der alte Ausgebaut?  o,O


----------



## Makimusic (4. April 2016)

Hey Leute wann wollen wir uns morgen treffen, den der DAV triffts sich angeblich um 17.30 a am Stb

Wollt dem DAV extra aus dem Weg  gehen, weil das immer massich Radler sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (4. April 2016)

Ist Von euch jemand in veitsbronn dabei ?


----------



## Fatpak (5. April 2016)

Wollt dem DAV extra aus dem Weg  gehen, weil das immer massich Radler sind...[/QUOTE]

DAV? was ist dat?


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Hey Leute wann wollen wir uns morgen treffen, den der DAV triffts sich angeblich um 17.30 a am Stb
> 
> Wollt dem DAV extra aus dem Weg  gehen, weil das immer massich Radler sind...


Wie immer 19 Uhr. Haben wir schon immer so gemacht  

Licht einpacken


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Dav heißt Deutscher Alpen Verein,	Ich bin zwar Mitglied aber du hast 0chance deine skills Verbessern, fährst eine strecke Mir denen ab und lernst die umgebung minimal kennen... 

Die treffen sich um 17.30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Mitglied aber du hast 0chance deine skills Verbessern, fährst eine strecke Mir denen ab und lernst die umgebung minimal kennen...


Bist du dir sicher, dass du bisher beim richten Treff warst?


Makimusic schrieb:


> Wollt dem DAV extra aus dem Weg gehen, weil das immer massich Radler sind...


So schlecht kann es offensichtlich nicht sein, ansonsten würden da vermutlich nicht so viele mitfahren.


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Aber trotzdem für einsteiger in Mtb-Szene-Welt ist das perfekt, da fährt man in Ziegelstein, Alte Feste, TG & Stb.(Empfehlenswert).... Techniken, Von Hinterrad versetzen Von S1-S3 fahren, Lehrer Sind dabei um sicher fahren zukönnen/lernen...


Na mich stört nur, bei der menge an fahren, 1x Papi vorraus und 20hinterher, da kommt man nicht wirklich zum fahren und vorallen dass man relativ schwer connections findet z.b. I'm alter ab 25 (ich bin 27. Und bin nun knapp 2jahre dabei, so dass man außerhalb mal radeln gehen kann.

Es werden immer bike-fahrten wie Downhill Osternohe Downhill,   Fränkische Schweiz angeboten,	   Also ist schon Ned Verkehrt


Gut mein 2sitz ist in Muc ( an den Isar Trails bin ich oft unterwegs da hab ich mein umfeld an fahrern/innen gefunden. 

Habe deshalb in Nürnberg auch nur noch das  radon 26 zoll fully bei meinen eltern Stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Licht einpacken


und vorausschauend fahren …


----------



## derwaaal (5. April 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Hey Leute wann wollen wir uns morgen treffen, den der DAV triffts sich angeblich um 17.30 a am Stb
> 
> Wollt dem DAV extra aus dem Weg  gehen, weil das immer massich Radler sind...



Soso! Und deswegen hast Du so n Terz in der Facebook-Gruppe und im DAV-Unterforum gemacht ... 

@HTWolfi sag blos Du fährst da auch mit!


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Das sowas noch keiner Von euch gemacht hat, wundert mich nicht, Weil ihr ehh schon so a eingespieltes Team seit, wo sich jeder kennt und jeder kurz über 30 ist... 

In Muc ging das easyer und besser, man musste kein schlechtes gewissen haben ob man beim 3dritten mal noch erwünscht ist Oder nicht,	  

Gut in Muc ist das Gebirge fast vor der Tür da fährt man schnell mal in ner 4/5 gruppe in die Berge, 

Von Nbg geht das schlecht,

Gut in Muc hab  ich über ein duzent bekannte fahrer vom DAV,	Keep on riding


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2016)

um was geht es hier jetzt?! klärt das auf der Fratzenbuch Seite!


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Sorry Milano für mich ist die spammerei zuende mit dem. Ich erzähls dir wenn wir uns heute Abend sehen


----------



## ulli! (5. April 2016)

servus miteinander,

ich komme heute doch nicht vorbei, hock schon beim bier zuhause
mit der ubahn nach langwasser pack ich mental nicht

aber nächste woche wär ich gerne dabei insofern ihr mich einladet


----------



## derwaaal (5. April 2016)

ulli! schrieb:


> servus miteinander,
> 
> ich komme heute doch nicht vorbei, hock schon beim bier zuhause
> mit der ubahn nach langwasser pack ich mental nicht
> ...



Kannst ja zum Abschlussbier in die Gaststätte Stb kommen.


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2016)

Wenn sie offen hat ...


----------



## Fatpak (5. April 2016)

ok,
thx für die Info 

lg und viel Spaß heut noch


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Ihr wohnt alle in der nähe (umgebung) v Stb ?  

Weil ich komm mitm Auto und steh dann am Parkplatz


----------



## microbat (5. April 2016)

Bin noch auf ärbet - also viele Spässe & guck aufm heimweg am Buck vorbei...


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. April 2016)

Ich musste nicht nach hause radeln. Es gehen echt 2 Räder in den Twingo 






Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## derwaaal (5. April 2016)

und ein Minion 

ich mein nicht den Reifen  haha, is ja cool, das fällt mir jetzt erst auf!


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2016)

War ne coole Runde. Alles mit 100mm HT fahrbar


----------



## Makimusic (5. April 2016)

Jo, war interessant mit euch pros am Stb I'm dunkeln zufahren


----------



## S P (6. April 2016)

Makimusic schrieb:


> Jo, war interessant mit euch pros am Stb I'm dunkeln zufahren



Welche "pros" denn? Habe keine gesehen. Ansonsten war es doch eine top XC Tour.


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Welche "pros" denn? Habe keine gesehen. Ansonsten war es doch eine top XC Tour.


Also habt Ihr diesmal die 5 kmh geknackt, oder sogar die berühmten 7 km/h?


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2016)

wir waren sogar 2 stellig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (6. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War ne coole Runde. Alles mit 100mm HT fahrbar


Schande über mein Haupt dass ich nicht dabei war.

Nächsten Dienstag komm ich dann top vorbereitet!


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. April 2016)

Ich stell mal Samstag 10:30 in die Runde.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das haben wir immer so gemacht!
> Das haben wir noch nie gemacht!
> Da könnte ja jeder kommen!


Das ist das "Österreichische Erfinderschicksal" - nachzulesen im "Xenophobe's Guide to the Austrians".


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. April 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich stell mal Samstag 10:30 in die Runde.



Servus, ich äußere mal meine Bereitschaft und Lust, am Wochenende eine Runde mit euch zu drehen


----------



## lowfat (8. April 2016)

Ich werde Sonntag 10:00 Uhr mein Last Fastforward im STB ausprobieren. Das wird eher eine Spielsession, um mich an das Rad zu gewöhnen.


----------



## S P (8. April 2016)

Schönes Ding Martin! Vielleicht sieht man sich Sonntag im STB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (8. April 2016)

Mist und ich hab am WE keine Zeit. Wobei, das Rad hat eh die falsche Reifengröße. 
@S P mach mal ordentliche Bilder von dem Teil.


----------



## lowfat (8. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mist und ich hab am WE keine Zeit. Wobei, das Rad hat eh die falsche Reifengröße.
> @S P mach mal ordentliche Bilder von dem Teil.


Die Radgröße ist halt für weniger erfahrene Fahrer


----------



## bärlein (8. April 2016)

bin am Samstag dabei


----------



## LeFritzz (8. April 2016)

Hättet Ihr auch Lust, am Sa. in der Fränkischen zu fahren ?


----------



## HTWolfi (8. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Radgröße ist halt für weniger erfahrene Fahrer


Und ich dachte, 650B+ ist nur was für Spezialisten.

Schließlich vereint dieser Standard sämtliche Nachteile von 26", 29" und Fatbike. 
Selbst einem sehr versierten Fahrer dürfte es schwer fallen diese auszugleichen.


----------



## lowfat (8. April 2016)

Durch das Cube habe ich langjährige Erfahrung mit Rädern, die sämtliche Nachteile in sich vereinen. Da nehme ich eine neue Herausforderung gerne an


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2016)

Kommt noch eine Reverb rein? Ganz schön lang die Kistn, würd ich auch gern mal fahren.. geht bestimmt sehr gut. Deinen Status unter dem Forumsnamen musst du noch ändern


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. April 2016)

bärlein schrieb:


> bin am Samstag dabei



STB dann. War ja noch nicht genau spezifiziert. Also in meinem Kopf schon, aber schriftlich hier fehlt noch. 
Aber war eh klar denk ich.


----------



## bärlein (9. April 2016)

ja, war mir zumindest klar, bis gleich!


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2016)

@HTWolfi http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/761522-ragley-bagger-17
Farbe und Größe stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. April 2016)

@lowfat Sontag 10 Uhr STB noch aktuell?


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2016)

ja. Stroker kommt auch


----------



## S P (10. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja. Stroker kommt auch


Super. Foto packe ich mal ein.


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2016)

bis gleich


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2016)

Letzter Bordstein vor der Haustür...


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. April 2016)

Da wart ihr aber zeitig fertig. Ich hab grad noch geschaut ob ich euch am Biergarten noch treffe aber nichts da.
Spuren im Wald waren zumindest unverkennbar


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2016)

Aua. Straße fahren ist gefährlich!

Taschenknipse:











Sieht gefährlich aus, was der Wolfi da im ersten Bild macht.


----------



## S P (10. April 2016)

Neues Moped von @lowfat




Hat er fein gemacht (@stroker) 







Nächstes Mal doch einen Ersatzakku einpacken...


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2016)

Top. Das sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Taschenknipse:



Das ist mir definitiv ein kleinbisschen zu hoch, Respekt gebührt denen die da runter fahren!
Ich hätte für solche Aktionen eine 3D Cam, Video oder Foto egal, kann beides.


----------



## S P (10. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Letzter Bordstein vor der Haustür...



Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## stroker (10. April 2016)

Weizenallergie !


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2016)

Wollte das HR einfach kurz anlupfen für den Bordstein -> Abgerutscht -> Pedal gegen Schienbein ....


----------



## S P (10. April 2016)

Tja...    selbst schuld! Spreche da aus Erfahrung!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wollte das HR einfach kurz anlupfen für den Bordstein -> Abgerutscht -> Pedal gegen Schienbein ....



Super Saiyan Goku kennt keine Schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2016)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Wie immer?


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Bist wieda gsund?


----------



## Milan0 (11. April 2016)

Halb so schlimm. Bis zum Bier danach schaffe ich es locker


----------



## microbat (11. April 2016)

die Kniescheibe ist doch noch dran....

...Überschneidung der Antwort...


----------



## S P (12. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus? Wie immer?


Akku geladen, Ritzel eingepackt - sollte klappen.


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. April 2016)

Servus Leute. Ich würde mich gerne mal in die Runde einklinken, wenn es geht nicht nur per PC ;-) Da ich von allen guten Bikern verlassen bin (ham halt z.Z. alle nicht mehr so viel Zeit oder Lust) suche ich ein bißchen neue Gesellschaft. Zm DAV-Treff kann ich nie kommen, da gibt es leider eine terminliche Überschneidung. Also Dienstags eher schlecht - sollte ihr mal was anderes ausmachen, hätte ich Interesse. Bin schon ne ganze Weile in Nürnberg und ca. 2x die Woche am Buck/Reichswald unterwegs (da ich aber gerade nach ein paar Monaten aus der Karibik komme, ist die Kondition ziemlich im Sack). Ahja, mittlerwiele immer auf nem Giant Reign X2 unterwegs und noch 32 Jahre alt.... Geht das klar?


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2016)

Einfach vorbei kommen. Wir lassen schon keinen im Wald zurück 
Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Einfach vorbei kommen. Wir lassen schon keinen im Wald zurück
> Licht nicht vergessen


Das dacht ich auch immer...


----------



## ulli! (12. April 2016)

Servus,

der Parkplatz beim Lokal is der Richtige oder?


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2016)

@ulli!
dieser hier klick.

@rebirth
Wir haben dich ja nicht zurückgelassen. Du bist nur den Spuren der Blondine in roten Highheels gefolgt. Da hatten wir keine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (12. April 2016)

und weg war er


----------



## ulli! (12. April 2016)

@Milan0 
Dankeschööön


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2016)

Kurze Runde heute, aber immer schön!


----------



## derwaaal (12. April 2016)

Dafür um so länger Rundlauf im Biergarten?
Wollte ja auch mal wieder kommen aber meine Kurbel war heute widerspenstig! Wie fest kann dieser 8er Inbus sein?? Da rührt sich gar nix! Vielleicht hab ich über n Winter nicht genug zugenommen, war extra wenig Biken deswegen


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2016)

Ne kein Biergarten. War noch im SLDRGNG HQ ein Bier trinken


----------



## microbat (13. April 2016)

@derwaaal 
Kurbelschraube lösen mit der Tretrichtung - Pedalschrauben gegen die Tretrichtung - lösen. 
Ggf. "Wasserrohr" (mit Gefühl) als Hebel einsetzen....


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. April 2016)

Die gehört schon ordentlich angebummst. Ich brauch da im Normalfall den großen Drehmomentschlüssel mit 40cm Hebel um die Kurbelschraube raus zu bekommen.


----------



## derwaaal (13. April 2016)

Danke für die Tipps!
Ja, Tretrichtung. also wenn ich davor stehe oben nach links, so wie "normale Schrauben" auch.
Einmal hat es kurz geknarzt, aber die Hoffnung, dass es sich dann löst, wurde nicht erfüllt.

Das Problem ist aber eigentlich, dass das blöde Enduro-KB nicht über den GXP-2fach-Spider drüber geht, sonst würde mcih die Kurbel gar net interessieren.
Da ist das mit den XC-3fach KB's schon einfacher, zumindest für's große.

Naja, vielleicht bringt's ja was für den Lerneffekt, aber anscheinend habe ich es erstmal richtig gemacht.
Die Bestätigung bringt natürlich Sicherheit! 

Vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2016)

@ulli! 
Bist noch am Leben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (14. April 2016)

@Milan0 
freilich, hab mich auch langsam wieder erholt von der tour 

Heut gehts für mich in den Nürnberger Norden, eine Art "Trainingsstrecke" erkunden.


----------



## Oslek (16. April 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin jetzt ziemlich frisch in Nürnberg und würd gern mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Heut war ich schon Richtung Tiergarten im Wald unterwegs, aber ziemlich ziellos wegen Ortsunkenntnis 
Ansonsten bin ich auch fürs Dirtbiken zu haben, obwohl auf Anfängerniveau. Den Zabo Park hab ich schon ausfindig machen können


----------



## Milan0 (17. April 2016)

Hast du ein Licht?
Wir fahren regelmäßig am Dienstag Abend um 19 Uhr


----------



## Oslek (17. April 2016)

Warte gerade auf eine neue Lampe, mein jetziges ist ungefähr so hell wie ein Teelicht


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2016)

Macht nix, fahrn eh lauder blinde mit..


----------



## S P (17. April 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Macht nix, fahrn eh lauder blinde mit..


Haste keinen eigenen Thread zum Stänkern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (17. April 2016)

Mit 'nen Teelicht gehst'e uns wenigsten nicht verlohren


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. April 2016)

Pitsch patsch eine Links, eine Rechts 
Herrlich


----------



## Milan0 (18. April 2016)

Morgen wieder wie gewohnt?


----------



## S P (18. April 2016)

Wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## microbat (18. April 2016)

Weiß noch net wann ich morgen fertig werde und die Matsche am TG war heut wirklich schlüpfrig. Die Matsche am Wochenende fühlte sich irgendwie griffiger an, weniger matschig eben. Die Matsche am STB ist der am TG vergleichbar und ich weiß net, ob ich des scho wieder vertrag


----------



## S P (18. April 2016)

Whoa - jetzt wollte ich morgen doch tatsächlich mit dem CC antreten. Doch so nass?


----------



## microbat (18. April 2016)

Weniger nass - mehr schlonzig.
Die wenigen Pfützen waren gut um mal wieder das Profil zu erkennen. Heut Nacht solls ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2016)

Wetter soll wohl passen. Wer ist alles dabei?
Oder gleich Einarmreissen in der Halbliterklasse ...


----------



## S P (19. April 2016)

Geplant ist es.


----------



## Oslek (19. April 2016)

Bin dabei, inkl. neuem Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oslek (19. April 2016)

Sry wird leider doch nichts, ich bin grad ziemlich am Ende vom Tag heute


----------



## microbat (19. April 2016)

wenns mal wieder länger dauert - komme ich nicht & fahre am Heimweg irgendwo...
...viele Späße


----------



## Milan0 (19. April 2016)

Geht auch alles mit 100mm HT und ohne Licht 
Am Ende war ich aber platt (mit 150mm und Licht)


----------



## S P (20. April 2016)

Und schlunzig war es nur stellenweise. Sonst war  alles trocken.


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2016)

Bist gestern zum Glück früher heim. Kam später noch die Reste vom Catering aus dem Rathaus


----------



## SuShu (20. April 2016)

Ich bin voraussichtlich morgen ab 16:45 Uhr am Stb unterwegs


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2016)

martina u ich werden samstag um 1000uhr stb runden fohrn, wenns pisst dann ned


----------



## HTWolfi (22. April 2016)

Wenn’s morgen früh trocken ist und auch 3-4 Stunden bleibt, dann ja.
Lässt sich vermutlich nur kurzfristig entscheiden …


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn’s morgen früh trocken ist und auch 3-4 Stunden bleibt, dann ja.
> Lässt sich vermutlich nur kurzfristig entscheiden …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (22. April 2016)

Soll ja wohl erst nachmittag das Pissn anfangen. Ich werd vorbeischauen.


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2016)

wolfi, was mach mer, bei uns pisselt es aweng, woll mers auf mrgen verschiebn oder riskieren mers


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2016)

alles klar, wir sen um 1000uhr am parkpl


----------



## derwaaal (23. April 2016)

Mist, falsch speckuliat
Viel Spaß und trockene Baumstämme


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2016)

und, wie wars, seid ihr gefahren oder habt ihr 500 Jahre Reinheitsgebot gefeiert?


----------



## derwaaal (24. April 2016)

wahrscheinlich n Kasten Bier aufm Trail dabei gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (24. April 2016)

Wenn man nicht nur Gelump an Ausrüstung dabeihat, kann man locker einen Kasten Bier mitnehmen.


----------



## microbat (24. April 2016)

Das Gesöff dann warm und geschüttelt wegpumpen?
Ich sach nur: wöchentlich belieferte Erd-Depots 
- nur meine Cappuccino Versorgung ist miserabel


----------



## derwaaal (24. April 2016)

Notiz an mich: wieder öfters mit topo fahren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: wöchentlich belieferte Erd-Depots



Verbuddl Bier


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

Regnen / Schneien soll es ja heute Abend eher nicht. Boden könnte matschig sein. Fahren wir?


----------



## S P (26. April 2016)

ka zoid haid.


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2016)

Zu kalt, zu nass, zu dunkel.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

hab schon verstanden. Fahre dann am Donnerstag dafür Rennrad


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2016)

Wobei so sehr schlimm schauts garnicht aus aktuell, hast schon recht.
Wenns net mehr pieselt bis heut abend würd ichs mir fast nochmal überlegen.
Wenn wir nur zu zweit sind @Milan0 sind wir ja in ner Stunde eh durch mit der Runde.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

ich hatte heute mittag ein Leberkäsweckla! Eher 1:15 

also nur spontan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2016)

Naja dann machma schon. Nachdem sonst vermutlich keiner mit will können wir loslegen sobald du kannst.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

ich schaffe es wohl nicht vor 19 Uhr. Wird da schon immer knapp 
Will sonst keiner mit?
Das wird mir sonst zu schnell


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2016)

Nix da zu schnell. Also 1900. Hab den Akku jetzt schon angesteckt.


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

ich muss noch kurz zwischenladen wenn ich daheim bin.

1900 passt


----------



## microbat (26. April 2016)

Milan0 - Du musst dem flachmaennchen alleine hinterher.
Mitte Mai komme ich mal wieder mit - bis dahin bin ich auf Korsika...


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2016)

War top. Bodenverhältnisse besser als gedacht


----------



## Achtzig (27. April 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Milan0 - Du musst dem flachmaennchen alleine hinterher.
> Mitte Mai komme ich mal wieder mit - bis dahin bin ich auf Korsika...


Viel Spaß! Absolute Trauminsel!


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2016)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## S P (29. April 2016)

Ich bin 11 Uhr am STB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2016)

Wird ja immer später. 
Was hast vor?


----------



## S P (29. April 2016)

Wird ja auch später finster... von daher  
Bei der Wahl des Bikes bin ich noch unentschlossen. 
Kugelhammer steht immer noch aus... Wetter ist morgen auch topp. Fehlt noch das Model. @HTWolfi?


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2016)

Meinst ich pack mal ein Handtuch ein


----------



## S P (29. April 2016)

Warum nicht?


----------



## PWP (29. April 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## S P (30. April 2016)

Treppentrail am Schloss Kugelhammer







Ein Handtuch hats nicht gebraucht. Sind top gefahren. 

Hier noch mal komplett.




Irgendwo an der Schwarzachklamm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (30. April 2016)

Gibt es vom letzten Bild auch noch eins paar Sekunden später? 
Das Bild ist eins fürs Foto des Tages


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2016)

Leider nicht!
Wolfi war zu schnell unten.


----------



## derwaaal (1. Mai 2016)

Dann hättstn nochma hochschicken müssen


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Mai 2016)

RIP on one 456 summer season 
Altmühltal scheint kein gutes Revier für das Rad zu sein.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2016)

oh nein. Du kriegst derzeit aber auch jedes Rad klein. 
Wird Zeit das das FF kommt


----------



## softlurch (6. Mai 2016)

Für Kurzentschlossene (mit intakt gerahmten Rad): Heute 10:30 Uhr kleine Wiedereingliederungsrunde am STB


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2016)

softlurch schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene (mit intakt gerahmten Rad): Heute 10:30 Uhr kleine Wiedereingliederungsrunde am STB



Dabei!


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> RIP on one 456 summer season
> Altmühltal scheint kein gutes Revier für das Rad zu sein.





Bleibt noch das Stadtrad bzw. das GT...


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> RIP on one 456 summer season
> Altmühltal scheint kein gutes Revier für das Rad zu sein.


Bei der Halbwertszeit Deiner Rahmen könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass Du komische Sachen mit Deinen Rädern machst 
Schade um den schönen Rahmen. Ich hoffe der Ersatz von Last ist schon da.


----------



## Grizzly28 (6. Mai 2016)

Das schöne an der Halbwertszeit ist, daß der prozentuale Verlusst immer kleiner wird und immer noch was übrig bleibt:

Funktionsfähige Rahmen(t) = Funktionsfähige Rahmen am Anfang * 0.5 ^(t/Halbwertszeit)

Wenn wir von vier Rahmen am Anfang ausgehen, die sich innerhalb eiines Jahres auf zwei reduziert haben, dann liegt die Halbwertszeit bei einem Jahr. Nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit ist also nur noch das Stadtrad (oder das andere) übrig, noch ein Jahr später ein halbes Stadtrad (???). Aber Wolfi sorgt ja schon für Ersatz . Das verkompliziert die Rechnung allerdings geringfügig...

Trotzdem schade darum, aber die Teile sind halt auch zum Fahren gedacht und nicht zum Ansehen. Bin schon gespannt wie das Last wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Mai 2016)

Ah was da vorn auch noch. Das ging aber schnell. Das am Sitzrohr hätte man ja noch fixen können.
Zum Glück hab ich zwitschern gehört, dass Ersatz inzwischen bei dir angekommen ist.


----------



## rehhofer (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> RIP on one 456 summer season
> Altmühltal scheint kein gutes Revier für das Rad zu sein.


Machst etz langsam alles kaputt? Ich hoffe , des liegt bloß am Fahrer und dem Zeug des er fährt... meine zwei OO leben (noch)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Mai 2016)

Was macht euch so sicher das es ein Riss im Rohr ist und nicht nur ein Spannungsriss im Lack / Pulverbeschichtung?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Mai 2016)

Werden morgen vom Tiergarten aus die *»Altdorfrunde«* fahren. Über Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, Altdorf, Teufelskirche, Sophienquelle, Altenthanner Tal, Schwarzachklamm wieder zurück zum Tiergarten.

Treffpunkt wie immer oben am *Parkplatz Löwensaal. Uhrzeit 10:30 Uhr.*

Martina und Peter sind dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was macht euch so sicher das es ein Riss im Rohr ist und nicht nur ein Spannungsriss im Lack / Pulverbeschichtung?


Ganz einfach, meine langjährigen und umfangreichen Erfahrung mit Rahmenbrüchen.


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werden morgen vom Tiergarten aus die *»Altdorfrunde«* fahren. Über Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, Altdorf, Teufelskirche, Sophienquelle, Altenthanner Tal, Schwarzachklamm wieder zurück zum Tiergarten.
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer oben am *Parkplatz Löwensaal. Uhrzeit 10:30 Uhr.*
> 
> Martina und Peter sind dabei. Wer noch?


Dabei.


----------



## Domowoi (6. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werden morgen vom Tiergarten aus die *»Altdorfrunde«* fahren. Über Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, Altdorf, Teufelskirche, Sophienquelle, Altenthanner Tal, Schwarzachklamm wieder zurück zum Tiergarten.
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer oben am *Parkplatz Löwensaal. Uhrzeit 10:30 Uhr.*
> 
> Martina und Peter sind dabei. Wer noch?



Wenn ihr noch paar km drauflegt, dann könnt ihr bei uns vorbei schauen. Bei uns am Bau gibt es viel zu tun und Bier gibts auch


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werden morgen vom Tiergarten aus die *»Altdorfrunde«* fahren. Über Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, Altdorf, Teufelskirche, Sophienquelle, Altenthanner Tal, Schwarzachklamm wieder zurück zum Tiergarten.
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer oben am *Parkplatz Löwensaal. Uhrzeit 10:30 Uhr.*
> 
> Martina und Peter sind dabei. Wer noch?


Würd ich gern mal mitfahren, bin aber leider verplant 
Was kommt da so an Strecke zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (6. Mai 2016)

Wolfi, Beileid und gute Besserung


----------



## talisman (7. Mai 2016)

...ich wollte ja noch die Leitungen kürzen aber das kann warten! Dabei!


----------



## talisman (7. Mai 2016)

Nette Runde, nettes Wetter, nette Leute - Danke an die Locals! @S P, gibt's Fotos?


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2016)

talisman schrieb:


> Nette Runde, nettes Wetter, nette Leute - Danke an die Locals! @S P, gibt's Fotos?


----------



## S P (8. Mai 2016)

Dank Blauer Nacht komme ich mit Fotos durchschauen gerade nicht hinterher 














Top Runde!
@flachmaennchen laut Tacho hatte die Tour ca. 60 Km.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Mai 2016)

@HTWolfi ist das das GT? Hattest Du net noch ein Bagger?
Was machst nun mit dem SS? Falls Du den Rahmen auf den Sperrmüll hauen willst, ich würde ihn nehmen? (keine Angst nicht zum Aufbauen/Fahren)
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Mai 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Falls Du den Rahmen auf den Sperrmüll hauen willst, ich würde ihn nehmen? (keine Angst nicht zum Aufbauen/Fahren)



Bei dem Verschleiss würde sich schon sammeln rentieren fürs Altmetall beim Schrotthändler


----------



## PWP (10. Mai 2016)

Jemand heute am Start ?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich muss heute leider nach der Arbeit nach Neumarkt. Bin raus ...


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Mai 2016)

Hab gestern Abende noch schnell einen »Großbrand« verhindert … 
http://www.ffw-worzeldorf.de/joomla/index.php/einsaetze/einsatzbereich/einsatzbericht/271
… meinen Brand hab ich dann im STB gelöscht.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Mai 2016)

Sauber Wolfi!


----------



## S P (12. Mai 2016)

Vorbildlich!


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2016)

scho zum 2 mal


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, das ganze hatten wir schon mal vor paar Jahren. Damals lag eine Scherbe in der Mitte ..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe die Jägerschaft weiß MTBler zu schätzen in den Worzeldorfer Wäldern


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht liest der eine oder andere ja mit und fühlt sich angesprochen.

Liebe MTB Kollegen, arbeitet doch bitte an eurer Fahrtechnik und lasst die Trails so wie sie sind. Irgendwelche Stufen aufzufüttern ist das eine,  wenn aber Steine abgeschlagen werden, hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Konkret geht es um den Bereich Fischleinsberg und Wernlöcher.

Es ist wenig zielführend Trails bzw. Einzelstellen an das eigene Fahrkönnen anzupassen. Die dafür aufgebrachte Zeit investiert man besser in die Optimierung der eigenen Fahrtechnik.

Daher ein konkreter Vorschlag von mir. Wir treffen uns mal und üben zusammen die problematischen Stellen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ihr danach das eine oder andere Erfolgserlebnis mit nach Hause nehmen könnt. Zum Abschluss lassen wir den Tag dann im Biergarten am Steinbrüchlein ausklingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (12. Mai 2016)

Sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute, die sich am Schmausenbuck mit Hammer und Meißel die Bouldergriffe leichter schlagen...


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte die Stufen am Montag gerade wieder frei geräumt. Wars gestern schon wieder aufgeschüttet?


----------



## Fatpak (13. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest der eine oder andere ja mit und fühlt sich angesprochen.
> 
> Liebe MTB Kollegen, arbeitet doch bitte an eurer Fahrtechnik und lasst die Trails so wie sie sind. Irgendwelche Stufen aufzufüttern ist das eine,  wenn aber Steine abgeschlagen werden, hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Konkret geht es um den Bereich Fischleinsberg und Wernlöcher.
> 
> ...





Tolle Idee,
schließe mich demnächst an


----------



## lowfat (13. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gestern Abende noch schnell einen »Großbrand« verhindert …
> http://www.ffw-worzeldorf.de/joomla/index.php/einsaetze/einsatzbereich/einsatzbericht/271
> … meinen Brand hab ich dann im STB gelöscht.


Kommt mir bekannt vor. Einer muss ja auf den Wald aufpassen


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2016)

Morgen 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein


----------



## softlurch (13. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein


Also wenn ich es einrichten kann und schaffen sollte und nichts dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich mal unverbindlich an   

Ist doch diese Bier-Sommelier-Veranstaltung, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2016)

Sehr schöne Runde! 
@peter metz
die Stufe zu Mittelerde aufs erste mal


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2016)

auf dich kann man sich verlassen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2016)

Ich war heute am Schmausenbuck - wäre bitte ein starker Mann so lieb und würde den quer zum Trail hängenden fetten Baumstamm auf Kopfhöhe entfernen. Grade noch derbremst. Es ist der Trail der unten am braunen Wasserhäuschen endet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2016)

Wie wär's mit auf Sicht fahren?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit auf Sicht fahren?



Bin auf Sicht gefahren, sonst hätte ich mir den Schädel angehauen


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Mai 2016)

Liegt der da nicht schon länger?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2016)

letztes Jahr im Herbst lag er noch nicht, seit dem war ich nimmer auf dem Trail - war dazwischen nur einmal andere Seite YOLO Line, alte & neue Flow etc.

Bin Schmausenb. eigentl. blos noch wenn ich bei meinen Eltern in Zabo vorbeischaue u. zuv. a Radl dabei hab.


----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2016)

Des Teil liegt seit gefühlten drei Jahren quer und ohne meine Taschensäge müsste man sich immer noch durch die Äste quälen. Für den kompletten Stamm bräuchte es ein Fichtenmoped und das Teil steht unter Spannung...


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2016)

fohr nachher die standartrund stb, so um 9.15uhr falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde!
> @peter metz
> die Stufe zu Mittelerde aufs erste mal


die war ja pfurztrockn, waren heut beste bedingungen im stabruch und nur an mtbler gsehen


----------



## PWP (16. Mai 2016)

Ist jemand morgen mit am Start ?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2016)

sorry ich bin mal wieder raus


----------



## derwaaal (17. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> sorry ich bin mal wieder raus


Bierrunde?


----------



## static (19. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand, ob ein Händler im Raum Nbg/ER Fullfacehelme und Goggles anbietet?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

frag mal hier nach
http://www.velocita.de/

die sind auch im Forum anwesend
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/velocita.298758/


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2016)

Schon mal Joe (Fahrradkiste) besucht?


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2016)

static schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ein Händler im Raum Nbg/ER Fullfacehelme und Goggles anbietet?



http://www.fahrradkiste.com


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> http://www.fahrradkiste.com



Die haben aber nichts mit der fahrradkiste in erlangen zutun oder?


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2016)

Die Kisten gibt es in N & Fü & Er.
Die Nürnberger Fahrradkiste hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Die Nürnberger Fahrradkiste hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.





sieht gut sortiert aus die Nürnberger Fahrradkiste, da werde ich demnächst mal vorbei gucken


----------



## OliRay (19. Mai 2016)

Beim Joe bist auf jeden Fall sehr gut aufgehoben


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Mai 2016)

Der Stadler hat normalerweise auch immer welche da.


----------



## static (19. Mai 2016)

Danke! Wenn ich's noch schaffe, schau ich da morgen irgendwo mal vorbei. Ansonsten wird eben langsamer gefahren...


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2016)

static schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ein Händler im Raum Nbg/ER Fullfacehelme und Goggles anbietet?



www.bikedevilz.de


----------



## static (20. Mai 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> http://www.fahrradkiste.com


War perfekt! Danke!


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Mai 2016)

Machma morgen was? 10:00 am STB?


----------



## PWP (20. Mai 2016)

wäre dabei ab 10:30


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Mai 2016)

Von mir aus auch gern dann.  Ich schau dann mal vorbei. Wird aber keine Ewigkeitsrunde bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2016)

ich muss früh noch was arbeitm, evt fohr ich mittags die standarttour


----------



## Makimusic (21. Mai 2016)

Servus, frage kann mit mir bzw hat jemand lust ab 16uhr mit am TG ein paar Wurzeletagen abzufahren? 
Will solch dinge alleine, trotz IXS Schoner Ned allein abfahren...


----------



## Makimusic (21. Mai 2016)

Wow, wie nett das überhaupt jemand geschrieben hat^^!
 Hàtte allein nicht spannender sein können !! 

Gibts da einen anderen Thread/Forum?


----------



## rebirth (21. Mai 2016)

ne eher nicht. bist du mobil?


----------



## Makimusic (21. Mai 2016)

Ja bin ich


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Mai 2016)

Wir waren um die Zeit halt alle Fahrrad fahren, wie zwei Beiträge weiter oben zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (21. Mai 2016)

Ist ganz einfach, wenn keiner Zeit hat, dann antwortet keiner. Geht ja ums Radeln nicht ums Labern.


----------



## Makimusic (21. Mai 2016)

gut dann pass ich nicht hier rein um nen Termin zum biken aus zumachen...


----------



## softlurch (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo? Bin ich hier richtig? Wer fährt mit mir um dreiviertel drei ne Runde STB? Ich hab zwar nen Helm, aber ich trau mich nicht so gerne allein ins dunkel Wald


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Mai 2016)

Wenn Ihr Termine 1-2 Tage vorher reinstellt habt Ihr auch die Chance das jemand mit euch fährt, nicht eine Stunde vorher!


----------



## Makimusic (22. Mai 2016)

Wie alt seit ihr ? 2tage vorher Termin ausmachen xD 
Wann wo Uhrzeit reicht aus ob ja o. Nein. 
Da könnt ihr gleich beim DAV mitfahren. Da hat man ne pdf Datei zum Ausdrucken, incl. 100e Mitfahrer


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Mai 2016)

Alter 
Nichtmal in der entsprechenden Facebook-Gruppe gehts so schnell, obwohl da der Kiddie-Anteil sicher höher ist.

Wennst außerdem etz schon streitlustig wirst - will man dann mit dir überhaupt fahren?


----------



## Makimusic (23. Mai 2016)

Nene keine Angst, auf streit steh ich absolut 0,00% mir ist so a thema zu dàmlich !! außerdem schrieb ich bereits das ich aus den Thread hier will, sers


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2016)

Kannst ja wieder einzelne Threads eröffnen. Die Ressonanz dazu war ja berauschend 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-fuer-heute-16-in-nuernberg-gesucht.803724/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-die-auf-rock-im-park-16-gehen.803648/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/s2-s3-technik-fahrer.803604/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Kannst ja wieder einzelne Threads eröffnen. Die Ressonanz dazu war ja berauschend



Ich habe ihm mal im RIP Thread geantwortet, damit er wenigstens eine Antwort bekommt


----------



## jonnn (23. Mai 2016)

Ach Leute, entspannt euch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makimusic (23. Mai 2016)

bin ich frohh das die Ressonanz in den Musiker / Bandforen (Thomann, Musicstore) nicht so wertlos ist...  Sonst würden sich keine Musiker/Bands mehr für Gigs in quibble ZbauZbau Muz mehr finden...


----------



## Achtzig (24. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm mal im RIP Thread geantwortet, damit er wenigstens eine Antwort bekommt



Die Antwort zeigt auch recht eindeutig wes Geistes Kind Du bist! Pfui!


----------



## Deleted 303750 (24. Mai 2016)

Zu verkaufen:

*Rahmen* NORCO Range SE – grau / rot / weiß
Baujahr: 2011
Rahmengröße S

*einschließlich:*
Steuersatz FSA tapered
Sattelstütze 30,9 mm und Sattelklemme
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23 216 mm
Steckachse X12 142 mm

*Preis:* 350 EUR

Detailinformationen: https://www.norco.com/bike-archives/2011/range-se/

*Bei Interesse bitte PN.*


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Mai 2016)

@Bikemanufaktur 
Die Börse ist glaube ich wo anders http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/


----------



## katl22 (25. Mai 2016)

Oder man frägt erst mal die Leute mit denen man immer fährt, ob Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Mai 2016)

fahrt ihr Morgen STB oder so?


----------



## MarkusNBG (25. Mai 2016)

habt ihr am stb ne fixe Runde? Gibt's da evtl gpx Daten? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Mai 2016)

falls wer morgen zeit und lust hat,  fahr vormittag alte veste


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2016)

MarkusNBG schrieb:


> habt ihr am stb ne fixe Runde? Gibt's da evtl gpx Daten?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


ja und nein. einfach mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (27. Mai 2016)

Fährt jemand morgen?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Mai 2016)

wenn so ist wie heute würde ich mal zum TG fahren, evtl. auch mal STB, aber erst ab Mittag weil Vormittag muss ich zu meinen Eltern nach Zabo


----------



## suoixon (28. Mai 2016)

Ich muss bis 16 Uhr wieder zuhause sein, deswegen würd ich ganz gern jetzt dann starten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Mai 2016)

vor 2 halb 3 wird nix bei mir sorry


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2016)

Wie schaut es heute Abend aus?
19 Uhr STB?


----------



## PWP (31. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2016)

Auto putt / radeln zu weit und des Radl pack ich net in die Mietkarre...


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2016)

soweit ist das doch gar nicht. 5bar auf die Reifen und los geht's


----------



## softlurch (31. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute Abend aus?
> 19 Uhr STB?


Vielleicht Brione, wenns trocken bleibt


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2016)

softlurch schrieb:


> Vielleicht Brione, wenns trocken bleibt


Schnauze


----------



## softlurch (31. Mai 2016)

...  und danach ein Ayinger im Garten


----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> soweit ist das doch gar nicht. 5bar auf die Reifen und los geht's



Klar - aber der Heimweg ist fürchterlich (auch mit ohne Bier ;-)


----------



## PWP (31. Mai 2016)

Wird 15min später sorry


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2016)

Schöne Runde. Gegen Ende dann doch etwas dunkel. 
Gabelkratzerkante angefahren wie ein Mann, dann doch links über das Brett


----------



## microbat (31. Mai 2016)

Ein Brett bzw. "chicken-run" an der KANTE? Ich muss Male wieder hin...


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2016)

Ist wirklich wie eine Hühnerleiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Juni 2016)

Brett ist auch nicht ganz ohne. Die Anfahrt muss man schon auch treffen.

Ich hab Erzählungen gehört, dass man durchaus zwar mit dem Vorderrad treffen, mit dem Hinterrad aber neben dem Brett runterfahren kann


----------



## MarkusNBG (1. Juni 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ja und nein. einfach mal mitfahren



okay. 

Wie lang ist die Runde immer?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2016)

kommt drauf an wer alles mitfährt.
Es sind knapp 12km. Kann zwischen 1:30h und 8h dauern


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2016)

Bin heute beim Weißen Häusla vorbei gejoggt. Hat wieder offen! Bierpreis habe ich aber nicht ausgekundschaftet


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2016)

Ich werd morgen so ab 15:00 meinem Last nochmal das STB zeigen und ein paar kleine Modifikationen testen


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2016)

Im Schnellvorlauf sozusagen


----------



## Domowoi (3. Juni 2016)

Hab mal zwei potenziell blöde Fragen:

1. Fahrt ihr auch wenn es nass ist?

2. Was macht ihr wenn ihr einen Trail seht der offensichtlich von Leuten zerstört/beschädigt wurde.


----------



## microbat (3. Juni 2016)

1. na - klar

2. so was machen nur Harvester (Holz Ernte) - warten bis die fertig sind und den Trail von den Ästen räumen... alles weitere regelt sich von selbst


----------



## Domowoi (3. Juni 2016)

Heute war einer von den vermutlich schon recht bekannten Trails die ganz in der Nähe von der Stromtrasse entlang führen komplett mit Ästen und Stämmen versperrt. Ich dachte zuerst jemand hat da was in den Weg gelegt damit keiner die nassen Anlieger ausfährt oder so aber es waren nicht nur Steine und Äste in den Weg gelegt, sondern auch die Holzstücke die die Sprünge und Anlieger befestigen zum Teil rausgerissen.

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal alles so gut wie es geht zurück getan und bisschen fest getreten, allerdings hat die Abfahrt insgesamt schon etwas gelitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (3. Juni 2016)

Die Betriebsstörung hört sich eher nach privater Aktion eines einzelnen an. Förster / Jäger sind da eher gründlich und nehmen gleich eine geeignete Maschine. Der Trail samt Bauten ist dann wech und platt. 

Einzelne welche den Biker Gerümpel in den Weg legen können nicht ganz klar im Kopf sein und nehmen billigend ein Unglück in Kauf.


----------



## tiss79 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habs heute auch entdeckt. Das war schon eine ganz bewusste Aktion. Da wurde nahezu alles was direkt zerstört werden konnte, kaputt gemacht. Der kleine Holzdrop am alten Flow bspw. Wurde komplett weggerissen und die Holzlatten mit den Nägeln und Schrauben nach oben im Weg liegen gelassen. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2016)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ich habs heute auch entdeckt. Das war schon eine ganz bewusste Aktion.



Wenn sowas in der öffentl. Presse steht wundert mich garnichts mehr
http://cdn.nordbayern.de/region/waldbesitzer-rampen-fur-mountainbiker-sofort-zerstoren-1.4610904



> Heiligenstadt gilt als Schrittmacher für Mountainbiking in der Fränkischen Schweiz.



Alder, legg mich am A*sch .... Forst und Nutzweg Biken, der Schrittmacher wohl eher für den Herzschrittmacher.


----------



## RedSKull (5. Juni 2016)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ich habs heute auch entdeckt. Das war schon eine ganz bewusste Aktion. Da wurde nahezu alles was direkt zerstört werden konnte, kaputt gemacht. Der kleine Holzdrop am alten Flow bspw. Wurde komplett weggerissen und die Holzlatten mit den Nägeln und Schrauben nach oben im Weg liegen gelassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



Abreißen ist die eine Sache, bewusst eine Unfallgefahr schaffen eine ganz andere. Gott, wie scheiße muss man drauf sein...
Schaue mir die Trails ja auch nicht jedes mal an vorher, sondern baue die in meine Runde mit ein.


----------



## Grizzly28 (5. Juni 2016)

In irgendeinem Thread meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass bei bewußt gebauten Fallen sogar die   Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2016)

ja, aber ob der Abriss von nem Kicker und das liegenlassen von dessen Resten ( Nägel, Schrauben etc.) eine bewusst gebaute Falle ist müsste geklärt werden. Für mich sind bewusst gebaute Fallen wenn einer z.B. ein Brett durchnagelt und dieses so vergräbt das nur die Nägel rausgucken oder wie in NRW jemand eine Schnur spannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> bewusst eine Unfallgefahr schaffen eine ganz andere.



Da spalten sich eben die Meinungen von Forstämtern und Mountainbikern. Für uns sind Kicker etc. cool, die Behörden sehen darin aber schon eine Unfallgefahr. Alles eine Sache der Sichtweise.

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/reichswald-forstleute-bremsen-mountainbiker-aus-1.3210538

Wenn man irgendwo "illegal" etwas hingebaut wird muss man auch damit rechnen das es Morgen schon wieder weg ist oder nichtmehr so vorhanden als gestern..

Daher baue ich sowas nicht auf ne Tour ein sondern fahre eben bewusst hier oder dort hin um dieses oder jenes zu fahren. Dann nehme ich mir auch die Zeit und checke die Strecke erstmal langsam bevor ich runter düse.


----------



## RedSKull (5. Juni 2016)

Mit "bewusst eine Unfallgefahr schaffen" meinte ich den Deppen, der das abgerissen und so liegen lassen bzw. die Teile mit Nägeln/Schrauben evtl. sogar platziert hat.

Wie schon gesagt, hätte eine offizielle Stelle den Abriss sicher anders durchgeführt, so dass keine neuen(!) Gefahren entstehen.

Zum Thema Trail besichtigen vorher:
Wenn ein Baum auf die Strecke fällt und ich mich drüber würfle, mein Pech.
Wenn ein Sprung komplett umgebaut wird vom einen Tag auf den anderen, hmm, schwierig, sollte man auf solchen vielbefahrenen Trails wie der alten Flowline auch nicht machen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2016)

nur mal so zur info, laut facebook ( https://www.facebook.com/NbgSchmausenbuckLocals ) scheint nicht nur die alte flow betroffen zu sein, der Sauspark wurde auch zerstört


----------



## Grizzly28 (5. Juni 2016)

Die Zerstörung am Sauspark hält sich in Grenzen. Im Wesentlichen ist der erste, kleine Drop futsch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juni 2016)

Es ist /war derzeit Rock im Park gewesen, vielleicht waren es irgendwelche hyperaktiven denen das Pisswetter dort am Sack ging und einwenig auf wanderschaft gegangen sind?

Ist ja nun nicht sooo weit davon entfernt ....


----------



## microbat (5. Juni 2016)

Klar - 180 € zahlende feiernde Leute wissen nichts besseres zu tun als aus ihrem Schlamm vier Kilometer weit in den schmoddrigen Wald zu latschen um dort Erdhaufen mit gammeligen Holz sowie rostigen Nägeln zusammen zu treten.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2016)

Wie schauts morgen aus? 19 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich.

Ich werd heut später schon mal eine Prüfrunde drehen, nicht dass es noch zu nass ist für das Bier danach.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht checke ich heute Abend noch den Bierpreis im weißen Häusla


----------



## microbat (6. Juni 2016)

kann.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Vielleicht checke ich heute Abend noch den Bierpreis im weißen Häusla



Kannst du, würde ich aber genau heute nicht machen. Außer du willst wirklich nur den Preis checken und keins trinken. Das geht auch am montäglichen Ruhetag 
Bin grad vorbei gefahren und dacht ich erspar die die unnötige Fahrt.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2016)

Wäre dazu auch noch völlig durchnässt worden ...

Wie waren die Bodenverhältnisse?


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Juni 2016)

Recht feucht und als es dann urplötzlich das Regnen anfing schwamm alles davon 
Hat mich sauber abgeduscht.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2016)

überwältigend die Ressonanz mal wieder 
Ich fahre heute um 19 Uhr die Standardrunde wieder


----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juni 2016)

Ich sag doch ich bin da  Reicht ja wohl.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2016)

na dann passt alles. Wird dann wohl eine schöne CC Tour


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2016)

Waren echt schnell. Fast 2stellig... 
echt gute Runde


----------



## microbat (8. Juni 2016)

9,9 Km


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2016)

fast. 9,6km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. Juni 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> fast. 9,6km/h



Wird Zeit, dass ich euch mal wieder den Schnitt versaue.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2016)

Wie sen denn die Boden Bedingungen gewesen, wegen evt Samstag


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Juni 2016)

Ziemlich feucht an den üblichen Stellen. Heute auch noch. Wird aber bis Samstag.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2016)

dank dir


----------



## julian87 (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir heut auch mal die "chicken-line" an der Gabelgratzerkante angeschaut. Für eine chicken-line hatte ich auf jeden Fall ordentlich Puls.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2016)

Martina u ich werden morgen um 1000uhr stb fohrn, Falls aner z.u.l hat bescheit sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2016)

waren ja top bedingungen heute am stb, von furztrocken bis leicht feucht war alles dabei,  kattl hatte heute auch einen top tag,gut gfohren is sie


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2016)

Coole Leute, coole Runde, coole Abfahrten, coole Trails, geschnauft wie a alte Dampflock, Bodenprobe mit nach Hause genommen, Danke fürs warten auf mich lahme Duck


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Juni 2016)

Was seid ihr denn gfohrn? Standardrundn?


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn gfohrn? Standardrundn?


ja, mit allen was dazu ghört


----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2016)

Wie schaut's heute abend mit ner Runde STB aus? Wenns ned pissd, bin ich da. 19 Uhr.


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr jetzt gleich schon. Heute Abend wird mir zu nass.


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2016)

Mittagskind?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juni 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird mir zu nass.
> ....
> Mittagskind?


Nein, Warmduscher....


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2016)

Bei mir fällt es aus. Wird aber wohl auch nass werden ...


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2016)

von Karlsruhe / Stuttgart kommt dick was rüber...
Wird wohl auch nass werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2016)

Na wenn es wohl nass werden wird, werd ich wohl nicht fahren werden sondern mich lieber mit wasserdichten Socken unter die warme Dusche stellen ...


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2016)

Aluhut nicht vergessen


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2016)

O.K. - war von oben und unten praktisch trocken mit seltenen Schlammpfützen und angefeuchteten Wurzeln - g Eile Runde nach ~ zwei Wochen nicht radeln


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> O.K. - war von oben und unten praktisch trocken mit seltenen Schlammpfützen und angefeuchteten Wurzeln - g Eile Runde nach ~ zwei Wochen nicht radeln


wer war nun dabei?


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2016)

ich war solo woanders - oder glaubst Du am STB ist es "trocken"


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2016)

nuja, wenn selbst diese Forstwegsuhle südlich des Tennenloher Pferdegeheges halbwegs trocken war (mittlerweile sind die Basistemperaturen wohl auch ausreichend).


----------



## PWP (20. Juni 2016)

Jemand am Start morgen trotz Fußball ?


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juni 2016)

Wenns ned pissd, ja.


----------



## talisman (20. Juni 2016)

Der Regen der letzten Wochen macht die Trails nicht gerade flowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juni 2016)

Erkenne ich da an Deinem LV301 den Halter für einen Garmin 276C?
Dachte bisher, ich wäre der Einzige, der mal sowas verbaut hat.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juni 2016)

Kalchi unterhalb der Winterleite, das war vor 2 Wochen schon so -  die Kaulquappen dürften durch den starken Regen schon woanderes hingespühlt worden sein


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juni 2016)

Wie schauts dann aus heue? @PWP? Wir zwei beide allein, oder kommt noch wer?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2016)

habe der besseren Hälfte versprochen mit ihr dieses "Spiel" anzuschauen ...


----------



## microbat (21. Juni 2016)

zum Glück muss ich nicht dieses "Spiel" gucken
komme heut Abend aber nicht am STB vorbei


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2016)

Es wird nebenbei gegrillt und Bier getrunken, da kann ich sowas verschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. Juni 2016)

is da noch Platz am Grill?


----------



## PWP (21. Juni 2016)

@flachmaennchen dem wäre so. STB um 19:00


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juni 2016)

Check.


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2016)

Ich versuche 19 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Juni 2016)

Servus,

hätte heute jemand gegen 18/19 Uhr Lust eine Runde am TG zu drehen?


----------



## ulli! (22. Juni 2016)

Servus,

mit welcher Geschwindigkeit? Bei gemütlich wär ich dabei


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Juni 2016)

gemütlich


----------



## S P (22. Juni 2016)

Glaube ihm kein Wort!


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Juni 2016)

Mein Bike setzt bereits Staub an, da kann nicht zuviel erwartet werden. Abfahrt um 18 Uhr vor dem TG-EINGANG.


----------



## ulli! (22. Juni 2016)

ich lass mich mal drauf ein, schlimmer als das letzte mal kanns ja nicht werden 

ich hoff ich schaffs bis 18 uhr (komme von nbg nord), grauer skoda kombi

bis denne

P.S. nicht oben am Lowensaal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2016)

wenn der Master gmüdlich fährt - mit seinen langen Hax'n - komm i mir vor wie a Hamster im Laufrad und den Staub bläst der Fahrtwind vom Radl


----------



## ulli! (22. Juni 2016)

oh weeeh

fahr etz los zum eingang


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

Gestern früh Kurztour durch eine kühle Schlucht und drei Löcher bzw. daran vorbei.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2016)

Kühle Schlucht hört sich gerade gut an...und die Bilder kommen auch gut 

G.


----------



## S P (24. Juni 2016)

Das ist jetzt wo ungefähr?


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2016)

martina u ich würden morgen evt tiergarden- moritzberg (abfahrt die damals wegen regen ned gmacht wurde); falls wolfi guiden würde, soll er bscheid sagn


----------



## lowfat (24. Juni 2016)

Spannende Tour. Sieht nach einer netten Herausforderung aus. Ich erblicke da auch ein schönes Rad


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wo ungefähr?


Orientiert sich größtenteils an der Spalter Hügelland-Tour. Gefahren bin ich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Um die schönen bergab Stücke zu haben, muss man etwas variieren.
Auch als Wanderung zu empfehlen. 



peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich würden morgen evt tiergarden- moritzberg (abfahrt die damals wegen regen ned gmacht wurde); falls wolfi guiden würde, soll er bscheid sagn


Bescheid! Wann?


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

Von Anfang des Monats 2 x check und 1 x fail (Stempelbremse 2.0 mit den den entsprechenden Konsequenzen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (24. Juni 2016)

wie...? einmal fail - das gibt es doch gar nicht ;-) Nicht umsonst hat sich die Stempelbremse nicht durchgesetzt...


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei (Bilderposts) und Rot ist das neue Grün.


----------



## bärlein (24. Juni 2016)

rot-schwarz, eh schick!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Juni 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Aller guten Dinge sind drei (Bilderposts) und Rot ist das neue Grün.



LRS hinten größer als vorne oder optische Täuschung?


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2016)

9.30uhr oben am parke


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> LRS hinten größer als vorne oder optische Täuschung?



Täuschung 
In echt ganz klar 26" hinten und vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (25. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> 9.30uhr oben am parke



Das dicke Regenband im Westen scheint ja an uns vorbei zuziehen bzw. ist es schon.

Treffpunkt oben am Parkplatz Löwensaal, also dort
https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49....9.4499891,11.1396386,17.57z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0
falls sich jemand noch anschließen möchte.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2016)

dank am guide, viele neue ecken


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juni 2016)

Top Guide, top Leute, top Runde


----------



## microbat (25. Juni 2016)

seits ihr bis 18 / 19 Uhr unterwegs gwen?


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2016)

naa, 16.30 uhr war mer beim flüssigkeit auftanken am tiergarden


----------



## tiss79 (26. Juni 2016)

Irgendjemand, ich vermute die gleichenSpasemacken vom letzten mal, haben wieder am Saus beim ersten kleinen Steindrop alle Steine rausgerissen und am Roadgap gewütet. Der Rest scheint unberührt. Irgendjemand hat da ein persönliches Problem.
Kudos übrigens an die, die Saus und alten Flow beim letzten mal wieder so gut Instand gesetzt haben.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## microbat (26. Juni 2016)

Gelangweilte DTM Besucher...


----------



## tiss79 (26. Juni 2016)

das wird es sein. Jetzt versteh ich auch die Bestrebungen der Stadt weniger Veranstaltungen zu haben. Das geht auch noch nicht weit genug! Nein, es darf gar keine Veranstaltungen mehr in Nürnberg geben. Dann bleiben auch die Trails heile . Ok District Ride ist in Ordnung, da sind ja nur Biker da, die machen nichts kaputt.


----------



## S P (27. Juni 2016)

Dienstag//19Uhr//STB


----------



## SuShu (27. Juni 2016)

Wie wär´s mal um 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. Juni 2016)

Klappt bei mir wieder nicht - egal ob 18 oder 19 Uhr.


----------



## PWP (27. Juni 2016)

19:00/STB / Discovery Sonderausstattung


----------



## microbat (27. Juni 2016)

Autan ?


----------



## S P (28. Juni 2016)

So ähnlich - hält auch "andere" von einem fern. 
@PWP da ich heute aber nur auf zwei Rädern komme, brauchst du es nicht unbedingt mitbringen.


----------



## arthur80 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kinder passt bitte im Buck auf, das habe ich heute Früh im Zubringer zur ich glaube Flowline/Bananaline gefunden.
Habe versucht es mit Hilfe einer Zange rauszuziehen, war aber leider zu schwach. Vielleicht seit Ihr ja stärker.


 


Ansonsten hilft nur noch abschneiden. Dankenswerteweise war die Stelle mit Ästen markiert.


----------



## arthur80 (28. Juni 2016)

PS: Habe die "Stelle" natürlich wieder mit Ästen und einer Tüte markiert.
Wer von Euch hat denn die gelbe Zettel aufgehängt? Bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Juni 2016)

Klingt nach Schnitzeljagd oder so komisches GeoCashing ...  oder jemand hat sich die Einfahrt markiert


----------



## arthur80 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja, ist im Wald...


----------



## microbat (28. Juni 2016)

Es war einmal ein Zaun und der hatte Pfähle...und...es blieben die Pfähle 

Am Schmausenbuck (ca. 49.44930°N 11.14985°E) machte ich mal solch einen Rest "platt".
Zuvor plättete der Restpfosten aber meinen frischen conti x-king mit einen satten Triangel.
Meine stark verkürzte Tour lies ich dann damit ausklingen den Restpfosten mit einen Stein tieferzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (30. Juni 2016)

Hätte heute jemand spontan Lust zu biken?


----------



## suoixon (2. Juli 2016)

Fährt heut jemand?


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2016)

K


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2016)

K


----------



## katl22 (3. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> K


Wah ... da stand grad noch was anderes. =(


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2016)

Ja. Wollte stb fohre , fahre jetzt aber um 1000uhr fränkische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja. Wollte stb fohre , fahre jetzt aber um 1000uhr fränkische



das nenne ich mal spontane Umentscheidung


----------



## S P (4. Juli 2016)

Ich setze mal wieder Dienstag 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz STB an.


----------



## ulli! (4. Juli 2016)

ich geh heute mein neues rad einsauen
vermutlich kalchreuth
vermutlich gegen 18:30 - 19:00


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juli 2016)

ich bin noch am Gardasee, sonst wäre ich heute Abend dabei


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn ihr im Westen seid: Unbedingt in der Alpe del Garda essen gehen!


Spoiler



http://www.alpedelgarda.it/it/agriturismo.php


----------



## microbat (5. Juli 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setze mal wieder Dienstag 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz STB an.


Bin mit´n Radl auf Arbeit und fahre übern Buck - Brunnero heim...


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Juli 2016)

19 klingt gut.


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Ich setze mal wieder Dienstag 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz STB an.


I bin zwar eigentlich noch a bisserl verrotzt, aber meine Frau meint ich wär schon gsund - da müsst ich dann natürlich ja eigentlich auch dazu komm


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2016)

softlurch schrieb:


> I bin zwar eigentlich noch a bisserl verrotzt


Ein ROTZBUB quasi...


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juli 2016)

Kann leider nicht, dank Schlüsselbeinbruch auch die nächsten Wochen nicht.  Vielleicht komm ich mal eines Abends zumindest auf ein Bier vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Juli 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> [...]Schlüsselbeinbruch[...]


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2016)

"Wenn man in Schönau mit dem Bob aus dem großen S fliegt, wird einem der Schlüsselbeinpokal verliehen..." (Willy Michl, Bobfahrerlied)


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Juli 2016)

wenn kaum jemand fährt dann könnten wir ja auch bereits um 18 Uhr los, wäre mir lieber


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juli 2016)

@flachmaennchen Gute Besserung. Die erste Woche sowas ist echt blöd gerade beim schlafen, danach geht es dann aber schnell wieder besser.

Hab leider gerade meine Gabel auf Garantie weggeschickt und kann deswegen auch nicht...


----------



## softlurch (5. Juli 2016)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> wenn kaum jemand fährt dann könnten wir ja auch bereits um 18 Uhr los, wäre mir lieber


Abgelehnt!


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Juli 2016)

okay okay  19


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Juli 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen Gute Besserung. Die erste Woche sowas ist echt blöd gerade beim schlafen, danach geht es dann aber schnell wieder besser.



Danke. Schmerzen passt eigentlich. Hab bis auf kurz nach der OP eigentlich überhaupt keine Schmerzen gehabt, solange man nicht irgendwelche Verrenkungen angestellt hat.
Wenns so weitergeht wird das relativ schnell wieder gut. In 2 Wochen muss ich nochmal zum Röntgen und wenn sich da rausstellt, dass der Knochen das Zusammenwachsen ordentlich begonnen hat dann kanns wieder langsam losgehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2016)

hab scho gehört was du angestellt hast  Gute Besserung  und das mit dem langsam losgehen ist imho keine so gute Idee. Die Platte hält an sich den Knochen schon zusammen, aber das ist nix, wo ich mich drauf verlassen würde während der Heilung, also das die Platte auch eine Belastung aushält.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Juli 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> wenn sich da rausstellt, dass der Knochen das Zusammenwachsen ordentlich begonnen hat dann kanns wieder langsam losgehen.



Mit Platten an diversen Knochenteilen im Bein/ Fußbereich kenne ich mich aus 
Ich will Dir die Hoffnung ja nicht nehmen, aber nach der OP geht die nächsten 6-8 Wochen garnix. So schnell wächst das nicht ordentlich zusammen und der Anfang vom zusammenwachsen reicht nicht aus.
Schlüsselbein ist zwar eine andere Stelle aber ich würde das schon gut zusammenwachsen lassen bevor Du los legst. Aber das sagt dir der Arzt dann schon sicherlich.

Dennoch, Kopf hoch und Gute Besserung!

les auch mal hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schluesselbeinbruch-liegt-mein-heilungsverlauf-im-soll.296303/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. Juli 2016)

Also ich glaub, ich so ca 6 Wochen nach OP das erste mal wieder vom Moped geplumpst. Aber dafür gibt's den Schlüsselbeinbruch Thread, da werden Sie geholfen! Gute Besserung jedenfalls und immer schön die Narbe lang ziehen wenn sie mal fest ist!


----------



## TheFroggy (7. Juli 2016)

Moin, komme auch aus Nürnberg und möchte raus in die Wildnis, kann mir jemand einen "Anfänger" Trail in / um Nürnberg empfehlen wo ich nicht im Weg rum stehe wenn ihr Angeheizt kommt oder ich auf einmal eine Rampe im Weg habe?  Danke.


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo Frosch - ich mein das wirklich nicht sarkastisch - beschaffe Dir ´ne  Wanderkarte und fahre die Wege ab. Wer genauer hin guckt findet auch die Wege mit überwiegend ohne Schotter.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Juli 2016)

Reicht schon gpsies.com zum erste Wege suchen.
Und wer gescheit fahren kann, fährt a) vorausschauend und kann b) gut genug bremsen, wenn mal ein "Hindernis" im Weg ist - sei es nun jemand, der die Strecke das erste Mal fährt oder der gestürzte ist oder ein Stein/Ast o.ä.


----------



## Fatpak (8. Juli 2016)

welche Wanderkarte benutz ihr?
bei mir steht nicht "Anfängertrail" oder "keine Rampen"
Schilder im Wald hab ich auch noch nicht gesichtet....
auf gut Glück irgend ein Pfad hinterher zu fahren find ich gerade für einen Anfänger extrem gefährlich

@Frosch gerne PM an mich


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2016)

Man kann u.a. hier ganz leicht die offiziell markierten Wanderwege begutachten. Diese Markierungen finden sich auch auf den entsprechenden Wegen häufig an Bäumen oder Pfählen und meist in Augenhöhe.

Und Rampen bzw. andere künstliche Hindernisse haben auf Wanderwegen sowieso nichts zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (8. Juli 2016)

@All Danke für die Tipps, bei den Wanderwegen habe ich halt das Problem das es Treppen gibt.  Und vorausschauend Fahren ist eh klar, vor allen da ich selber auch gerne mal Wandern gehe und keinen meiner "Kollegen" über den Haufen Fahren möchte.

Ich werde mal mit Komoot ein paar Vorschläge in der Gegend Testen, da gibt es einige Interessante Vorschläge.


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> welche Wanderkarte benutz ihr?
> bei mir steht nicht "Anfängertrail" oder "keine Rampen"
> Schilder im Wald hab ich auch noch nicht gesichtet....
> auf gut Glück irgend ein Pfad hinterher zu fahren find ich gerade für einen Anfänger extrem gefährlich




- https://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de/
- die Strecken muss man sich erfahren
- Wandermarkierung sind fast "Überall" - aber wenn man sich nicht mehr auskennt ist keine mehr da ;-)
- "extrem gefährlich" ist relativ...


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Juli 2016)

@TheFroggy:
Also ich fahre am Sonntag am Hetzles. Das ist westlich von Erlangen.
Wenn Du Lust & Zeit hast mitzukommen, dann zeige ich Dir dort mal ein paar Wege.
Keine Sorge, ich will meinen gepackten Rucksack für eine Mehrtagestour in den Alpen testen, wird also eher eine ruhige Angelegenheit.
Genaueres per PN.


----------



## talisman (8. Juli 2016)

Hetzles hätt' ich auch mal wieder Lust. Wann soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2016)

10:00 - bin da aber flexibel.


----------



## bärlein (10. Juli 2016)

@flachmaennchen: Wünsche rasche Genesung und alles Gute!


----------



## S P (11. Juli 2016)

Ich setzte mal wieder Dienstag Abend 19Uhr ab STB an, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2016)

wäre dabei. Wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## PWP (11. Juli 2016)

Bin leider am Di raus.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2016)

@S P 
Biergeld nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. Juli 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @S P
> Biergeld nicht vergessen


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2016)

Gute Besserung @flachmaennchen


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2016)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> @All Danke für die Tipps, bei den Wanderwegen habe ich halt das Problem das es Treppen gibt.  Und vorausschauend Fahren ist eh klar, vor allen da ich selber auch gerne mal Wandern gehe und keinen meiner "Kollegen" über den Haufen Fahren möchte.
> Ich werde mal mit Komoot ein paar Vorschläge in der Gegend Testen, da gibt es einige Interessante Vorschläge.


Also, ein guter Trail für Anfänger im Bereich des Nürnberger Tiergartens ist der Anton-Leidinger-Weg (horizontal weiß-blau-weiß).
Einfach zu fahren, bis zum Ende der Röthenbachklamm sind es ca. drei Stunden (je nach Tempo/Fahrkönnen).
Gerade im Bereich des TG empfiehlt es sich bei unbekannten Abfahrten mal einen Blick zu Fuß zu riskieren (wobei direkt auf dem Wanderweg keine gebauten oder zerstörten Trails sind).
Ich denke, dass ich hiermit keine geheimen Internas verrate 

Viel Spaß


----------



## DrJohn (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin grad nach 7 Jahren USA wieder nach Deutschland gekommen. Und so wie es aussieht wird es wohl Nürnberg werden. Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Tips geben wo man in der Gegend fahren geht? Bin noch auf Arbeits- und Wohnungssuche aber das gibt halt auch die Möglichkeit mich in trailnähe umzuschauen...
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich packe das mal hier rein falls es jemanden interessiert

*Trails into the Past*

*Touren zu historischen Highlights*
Der Mountainbike Führer „Trails into the Past“ weißt Touren zu historischen Orten im Nürnberger Land aus. Sportbegeisterte Schüler des Hersbrucker Gymnasiums haben im Rahmen eines Projektes sieben landschaftlich reizvolle Mountainbike-Strecken erarbeitet, die auf sportlich abwechslungs-reichen Trails zu geschichtlich interessanten Orten führen. Gehen Sie auf Zeitreise und erleben Sie die Schönheit des Nürnberger Lands!

Die Broschüre ist gegen eine Schutzgebühr von 5 € erhältlich bei:

- Zweirad Teuchert, Hersbruck, Tel. 09151 / 824870, www.teuchert.de
- Buchhandlung Lösch, Hersbruck, Tel. 09151 / 1666, www.les-art.de
- Nürnberger Land Tourismus, Lauf, Tel. 09123 / 950 6062

Info- Quelle: http://urlaub.nuernberger-land.de/aktiv/radfahren/mountainbike.html*
*


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juli 2016)

Und wie schauts aus heute? Könnte leichten Regen geben ...
Fahren wir trotzdem oder voll kurzfristig?


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2016)

Da tendenziell nass eher kurzfristig.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2016)

läuft

*Sent from my Nexus 5 using Forum Fiend v1.3.3.*


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöne Runde. Sogar der DAV hat sich bei dem Wetter getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2016)

werd morgen so um 1030uhr stb runden fohren , falls aner mitwill


----------



## S P (14. Juli 2016)

Nimm die Gummistiefl mit...


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen so um 1030uhr stb runden fohren , falls aner mitwill


Ja


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2016)

bin scho um 1000uhr da


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juli 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Nimm die Gummistiefl mit...


Total unbegründet deine Sorge. 
Flipflops mit dem »Pedal modding«  von @Milan0 hätten heute locker gereicht.


----------



## S P (15. Juli 2016)

Dann waren meine Sorgen ja unbegründet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Juli 2016)




----------



## S P (15. Juli 2016)

Verlängert das Leben eines flip*flop® doch erheblich!


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Total unbegründet deine Sorge.



Dann sollte das morgen noch besser sein!?  @HTWolfi schon was geplant?


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2016)

1500 stb


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (16. Juli 2016)

Dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juli 2016)

1500 Uhr saß ich grad noch im Biergarten, hättet ja mal vorbeischauen können


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2016)

kannst wieder fahren?

Evtl drehe ich morgen eine Runde. Aber nur spontan, weil ich nicht weiß wann ich in Nünrberg wieder bin


----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2016)

Ich auch. Vielleicht so spontan gegen 10:53 Uhr. Mal sehen wie ich so los komme ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juli 2016)

Naja... Fahren würd ich das noch nicht nennen. Aber für auf Schotter und Asphalt zum Biergarten und Eisdiele und zurück reichts.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2016)

Morgen wieder 19 Uhr Steinbrüchlein?
Wetter soll ja bombastisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (18. Juli 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder 19 Uhr Steinbrüchlein?
> Wetter soll ja bombastisch werden


Dabei


----------



## S P (18. Juli 2016)

Sollte klappen


----------



## PWP (18. Juli 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2016)

Gute Runde gestern gewesen. Wie schauts nächste Woche Dienstag aus? 
da darf dann Mittelerde nicht fehlen


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2016)

hatten gestern paar Leute kein Licht dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2016)

Ja ich und der Rest hat es nicht angeschaltet


----------



## microbat (20. Juli 2016)

doch angemacht - gegen 22 Uhr vom Biergarten zur Karre


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Juli 2016)

Habe vor Heute um 14Uhr ab Feucht Ost Bahnhof ne Runde zu fahren
Dreibrüderberg - Ochenbruck dann durch die Schwarzachkamm nach Röthenbach b. St. W. zurück nach  Feucht.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mit zu fahren, bescheid geben. Allerdings fahre ich gemütlich, keine Leistungssportlertempo Tour


----------



## S P (26. Juli 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schauts nächste Woche Dienstag aus?
> da darf dann Mittelerde nicht fehlen



Ja wie denn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2016)

Wettervorhersage sagt Gewitter möglich.
Ich würde es wieder spontan machen. Wenn das Wetter um 19 Uhr trocken ist fahre ich eine Runde


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Juli 2016)

Aktuell schaut die Vorhersage doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## S P (26. Juli 2016)

Zur Not dann halt Plan


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2016)

und ich checke vorher meinen Luftdruck


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2016)

Also hier in Lauf geht gerade die Welt unter. Denke das wird heute nichts


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Juli 2016)

Und wie? Grad ists schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (26. Juli 2016)

Plan A schaffe ich nicht mehr... bliebe noch Plan


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2016)

Bin auch gerade erst heim gekommen

/edit:
plan  fällt auch aus. schaffe ich zeitlich nicht


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juli 2016)

Für Insider: Ich bin 'unsere' Fichtelgebirgstour nochmal gefahren (+E1 von 2015 und +Platte), Schaltaugenkillerabfahrt überstanden, ohne Baden durch den Bach, kein Platten - und den Sturz gut weggesteckt 


 


Wetter ab Mittag bis Abends recht besch* mit Gewitter und Regen. Dafür nix los


----------



## SuShu (27. Juli 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Für Insider: Ich bin 'unsere' Fichtelgebirgstour nochmal gefahren (+E1 von 2015 und +Platte), Schaltaugenkillerabfahrt überstanden, ohne Baden durch den Bach, kein Platten - und den Sturz gut weggesteckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ohne Riesentretmine?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Und ohne Riesentretmine?


Auch das 
Dafür am Ende ne Stunde das Auto gesucht - vom Fichtelsee aus zur 303er...tja, wenn man nicht Karten lesen kann


----------



## Jamaika23 (28. Juli 2016)

Gibts jemanden der morgen ne Runde fahren will?


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2016)

werd morgen wenns wetter passt stb runden fohren,


----------



## bärlein (30. Juli 2016)

Bin schon länger nicht mehr am stb unterwegs gewesen, werde wohl die chickenways nehmen mmüssen . Falls das nicht stört, wann willst du starten?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen wenns wetter passt stb runden fohren,



Dabei ...
Uhrzeit?


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe auf 10°°, ich kann aber leider nicht, hab schon in FO zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2016)

Ab ca. halb 3 solls zum pissen anfagen .... angabe ohne gewähr - stimmt aber meistens ...


----------



## julian87 (30. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei bei passendem Wetter.
Gruß


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2016)

fällt ins wasser


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Juli 2016)

war trotzdem, war zwar bissla schlimmig stellenweise aber sonst trocken, habe allerdings auch nur weniger wie die hälfte wiedergefunden


----------



## S P (1. August 2016)

Morgen Abend aber wieder mal? Natürlich wetterabhängig


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2016)

eingeplant ist es. Du machst also König?


----------



## microbat (1. August 2016)

Obacht vor den Pokémon Jägern 
...als ich in der Dämmerung vom Löwensaal zum TG Eingang abfuhr, lauerten an die 20 Fremdgesteuerten auf'm Weg...


----------



## jonasbergbiker (2. August 2016)

Hi ämm weiß net wo ich anfangen soll naja ich bin Anfänger (14) und schon öfter am schmausenbuck gewesen. Aber ich kenne nur die Trails an der Stromschneise und wollte mal wissen wo die flowline und so ist. Ich kenne noch die yolo line und diese saus Park streckealso alles in dem Bereich.und welche Strecken sind noch ganz gut für Anfänger Gruß.


----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2016)

ich bin raus heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. August 2016)

Jetzt schon?


----------



## Milan0 (2. August 2016)

Bin kzh


----------



## SuShu (4. August 2016)

Ich will am Wochenende mal wieder Neuhaus-West fahren (-> Plech -> Geislochhöhle -> Ankatal -> Kipfental -> Velden -> Hartenstein -> Petershöhle -> Neuhaus). Müssten etwa 37 km / 1200 Hm sein. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2016)

Samstag oder Sonntag? Sonntag hab ich ggfs. was vor


----------



## SuShu (4. August 2016)

Wenn es bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr so viel regnet, lieber Samstag. Wenn es noch sehr nass ist, Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. August 2016)

Klingt super, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich im Lande bin :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (5. August 2016)

klingt gut, sag Bescheid, wenn klar ist, wann du fahren möchtest.


----------



## SuShu (5. August 2016)

Ich denke, es ist ganz gut, wenn es noch ein bisschen abtrocknet. Also:

Sonntag 7.8. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz.


----------



## derwaaal (5. August 2016)

Also doch erst am Sonntag, schade.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. August 2016)

Ich bin leider auch nicht da, viel Spaß!


----------



## bärlein (6. August 2016)

Hi, fährst du mit dem Zug? Wollen wir uns am Südausgang treffen?


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

Können wir machen.


----------



## bärlein (6. August 2016)

reicht 8:45, um 9:08 fährt der langsame Zug?


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

Um 09:38 fährt der schnelle. Ist 10:05 da. Oder hast du die Befürchtung, dass man da schlecht einen Platz bekommt?


----------



## bärlein (6. August 2016)

naja, kann schon passieren, dass es voll wird. Aber können wir auch machen. Treffpunkt wäre dann  9: 15?


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

Okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

Lass uns doch den früheren Zug um 9:08 nehmen. Das ist vielleicht doch stressfreier. Treffpunkt dann 8:50?


----------



## bärlein (6. August 2016)

Ja, geht in Ordnung. Dann bis morgen 8:50 am Südausgang, freu mich schon!


----------



## microbat (6. August 2016)

am Sonntag um 08:50 Uhr...
Stressfrei?


----------



## derwaaal (6. August 2016)

Ich würde auch mitkommen. 
8:50 Südausgang.
Falls es Einwände gibt, bitte rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## SuShu (6. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen.
> 8:50 Südausgang.
> Falls es Einwände gibt, bitte rechtzeitig melden.


Dann bis morgen.


topolino schrieb:


> am Sonntag um 08:50 Uhr...
> Stressfrei?


Immer stressfrei


----------



## S P (7. August 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Lass uns doch den früheren Zug um 9:08 nehmen. Das ist vielleicht doch stressfreier. Treffpunkt dann 8:50?


----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2016)

Morgen sind die Wettervorhersagen ja überhaupt nicht gut ...
Sollte es wider erwarten trocken sein, 19 Uhr wie üblich?


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2016)

btw: weiß jemand wo der wolfi abgeblieben ist?


----------



## Milan0 (8. August 2016)

Musst mal zu den üblichen Zeiten am Parkplatz vorbei kommen, im Regelfall trifft man ihn dort. In letzter Zeit jedoch vermehrt mit 28" und Nabendynamo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (9. August 2016)

Heut Abend siehts doch bis jetzt noch von oben trocken aus.


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. August 2016)

Also ich habe das Fahrrad im Auto und bin dabei wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## microbat (9. August 2016)

Sorry bin in der Haute Provence


----------



## derwaaal (9. August 2016)

Trans-Provence?


----------



## S P (9. August 2016)

Wer kommt jetzt?


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. August 2016)

Komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

mache mich fertig. Bis gleich


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. August 2016)

Auch.


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

Schöne Runde


----------



## microbat (9. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Trans-Provence?[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> Nee - URLAUB
> paddeln - canyoing - biken - schlafen - faulenzen - eben...


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. August 2016)

Gute Runde. Eskalationspotenzial bis aufs Letzte ausgenutzt


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2016)

auf die schnelle am Handy


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2016)

werd morgen früh stb runde fohren, falls jemand z.u.l hat bscheid sagn


----------



## HTWolfi (10. August 2016)

Hätte Zeit und Lust. Wann willst starten?
Von der Uhrzeit bin ich – wie (fast) immer – voll flexibel.
Bodenverhältnisse sind nahezu ideal …


----------



## Milan0 (10. August 2016)

hätte Lust aber keine Zeit


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. August 2016)

hätte Zeit und Lust, Uhrzeit wäre ganz praktisch @peter metz 

Früh ist bei mir um 6, um 10 wäre dann Vormittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. August 2016)

Das richtige Bike für @HTWolfi damit er nicht immer die Feuerwehren aus der halben Umgebung in den Wald schicken muss 




 

Coole Runde gewesen, dank an Peter und HTWolfi


----------



## HTWolfi (12. August 2016)

Brand Gebüsch 
http://www.feuerwehr-wendelstein.de/index.php?id=12&eid=1476

Die Jungs vom Dienstagstreff müssten – wenn sie nicht zu schnell unterwegs waren – ein Zelt etwas links vom Hangweg (nördlich bzw. oberhalb von »Mittelerde«, kurz vor der Steilabfahrt) gesehen haben.

Die Feuerwehr war wirklich sehr schnell vor Ort, zumindest bis zum Forstweg. 
Auf den letzten 150m zur Brandstelle – im etwas unwegsamen steilen Gelände – ging es dann doch deutlich gemächlicher zu.


----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2016)

Das Zelt habe ich gesehen, da waren aber noch Leute drin/davor, als wir vorbeigeradelt sind.
Warst Du der Einweiser? Bist Du wohl aufm Heimweg nochmal durchgetrailt?


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2016)

Oha. Ja die 2 Bikepacker haben wir auch gesehen. Auch den Rauch, aber da waren die 2 Leute noch da


----------



## lowfat (12. August 2016)

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich doch. Sowas hatten wir doch schon mal vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## S P (12. August 2016)

Wurde wohl nicht vernünftig ausgestrullt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. August 2016)

Die werden irgendwann noch auf die Idee kommen, dass Nur Wolfi der Brandstifter sein kann.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. August 2016)

War ne lustige Truppe die von der FFW Wendelstein - vorallem der eine, der "Querfeldein" statt über den Weg nach unten zum Fahrzeug ging ...


Aber es gibt schon echte Deppen, mitten im Wald ein Lagerfeuer machen wo der Boden trotz den Regentagen relativ trocken ist. 
Unglaublich!


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2016)

Heut zu Fuß am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs gewesen und unerwartet Abendbrot gesammelt.

Stand alles am Rande der üblichen Wege, erstaunlich was man sonst am Rad so alles übersieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2016)

mahlzeit, hoffentlich sind die auch alle geniessbar


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2016)

Alles Maronen und ein Sandpilz. Die Bitterlinge sind alle direkt im Wald geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2016)

hab mal irgendwo gelesen fliegenpilze sollen getrocknet lustig machen


----------



## microbat (14. August 2016)

...nur wenn man ne Psychose als lustig empfindet 

Ein Rudel Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge mit Sahnecauce, Spätzle und Braten machen glücklicher


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2016)

Hast Recht


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2016)

Den Originaltext des bayrischen Reinheitsgebotes für das Bier, den hat man uns ja immer vorenthalten.
Aus gutem Grunde.

Da stand nämlich drin: Dass keiner die Tollkirsche, das Bilsenkraut und den Fliegenpilz hineinmische fürtan.

Ihr seht, man wusste offensichtlich schon damals gut über UNVERSTEUERTE DROGEN Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (14. August 2016)

Hat jemand morgen auch Feiertag und dreht ne Runde?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. August 2016)

Jetzt hab ich heute extra lang gewartet und muss doch noch den König machen.
Wer mag heut noch kommen?


----------



## S P (16. August 2016)

Keine Zeit.


----------



## softlurch (16. August 2016)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich heute extra lang gewartet und muss doch noch den König machen.
> Wer mag heut noch kommen?


Pilze sammeln oder biken? Bei letzterem wäre ich dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. August 2016)

Schon Fahrrad


----------



## softlurch (16. August 2016)

@flachmaennchen Also nochmal zum Missverständnis: 19 Uhr STB, richtig?


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. August 2016)

Jep. Ich mach mich gleich schon auf den Weg ein bisschen Spielen.


----------



## softlurch (16. August 2016)

Okay. Dann mach ich mich auch auf den weg ...


----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2016)

Bin bis nächsten Sonntag nicht im Lande


----------



## S P (16. August 2016)

Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2016)

Ostsee über Bremen Hamburg


----------



## Brechbern (20. August 2016)

Hey miteinander! 
Ich bin noch am Anfang meiner Fahrradkarriere und such noch nach leuten, die Lust haben in und um Nürnberg ein paar Trails und Jumps zu fahren.


----------



## JoHoerning (22. August 2016)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich bin ebenfalls eher Anfänger in Sachen Trails/Jumps und auf der Suche nach Leuten die Lust hätten die ein oder andere Runde in der Nürnberger Umgebung zu drehen. 
@Brechbern: Falls du Lust hättest - einfach melden


----------



## softlurch (22. August 2016)

Ich werfe mal Dienstag 19 Uhr STB in die Runde. Ohne Jumps aber dafür mit Mittelerde


----------



## DrJohn (22. August 2016)

Darf ich als Nürnberg-Neuling fragen für was STB steht? Würd mich gern mal ner Gruppe anschließen, bin aber diese Woche außer Landes...


----------



## microbat (22. August 2016)

*ST*ein*B*rüchlein -> 49.39142°N 11.11142°E
= "native feeding site" mit angrenzenden "after work area"
Mittelerde = für mich Mordor - für andere Lothlórien


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. August 2016)

Hab Nachtschicht, bin raus diese Woche.


----------



## Milan0 (22. August 2016)

Foto heute gemacht, dauert noch bis ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## JoHoerning (23. August 2016)

Heute 19uhr steht? Wenn ja, wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (23. August 2016)

Mist zu Spät gelesen... Naja vielleicht bei der nächsten Anfänger Runde.


----------



## JoHoerning (23. August 2016)

Habs leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft und war 10min zu spät. Schade aber hab auch ein paar schöne Ecken entdeckt.


----------



## Milan0 (24. August 2016)

ja bei uns zählt Pünktlichkeit,da sonst der Biergarten danach zu hat und das willst du nicht verantworten müssen


----------



## SuShu (24. August 2016)

Hat Samstag jemand Zeit und Lust auf Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2016)

Augen auf:
http://n-land.de/news/schnaittach/nagelbrett-rothenberg



> Zwei Mountainbiker aus Schnaittach waren am Dienstag westlich des oberen Parkplatzes am Rothenberg unterwegs, als sich einer der Biker auf dem schmalen, naturbelassenen Wanderweg einen Platten fuhr. Skeptisch machte ihn, dass die Luft aus gleich mehreren Löchern im Reifen entwich. Schließlich entdeckten die beiden jungen Männer ein im Erdboden versenktes Nagelbrett.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. August 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat Samstag jemand Zeit und Lust auf Fichtelgebirge?



I bin am Sonntag schon im Bikepark  sonst wär i dabei 

_

Heute ab eins große Moritzbergrunde via Altdorf, Weißenbrunn, Entenberg, M´berg, zu den Nackerten und via Röthenbachklamm wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Augen auf:
> http://n-land.de/news/schnaittach/nagelbrett-rothenberg


Schwejk, Josef: "Ich möcht mir für so was einen Browning kaufen. Der schaut aus wie ein Spielzeug, aber Sie können damit in zwei Minuten zwanzig Erzherzöge niederschießen, magere oder dicke."
Wahrscheinlich geht auch ein Mannlicher Carcano. Laut dem Warren-Report kann man daraus innerhalb von acht Sekunden drei gezielte Schüsse abgeben.


----------



## derwaaal (25. August 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hat Samstag jemand Zeit und Lust auf Fichtelgebirge?


Lust immer  Zeit muss ich mal abklären.
Wie hattest Du Dir das denn vorgestellt? Samstag früh mitm RE über BT nach Weidenberg und dann rüber radeln, abends dann genauso retour?
Oder willst Du gleich da bleiben und am Sonntag beim XC-Rennen in Windischeschenbach mitfahren?
Welche Mtb-Strecke hast Du ca. angepeilt?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2016)

Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen. Liege aber immer noch mit meinem Nigeria-Infekt flach.


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen. Liege aber immer noch mit meinem Nigeria-Infekt flach.


schwarz geärgert?


----------



## SuShu (25. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Lust immer  Zeit muss ich mal abklären.
> Wie hattest Du Dir das denn vorgestellt? Samstag früh mitm RE über BT nach Weidenberg und dann rüber radeln, abends dann genauso retour?
> Oder willst Du gleich da bleiben und am Sonntag beim XC-Rennen in Windischeschenbach mitfahren?
> Welche Mtb-Strecke hast Du ca. angepeilt?


Oko-Schneeberg-Seehaus-evtl. mit Platte-Fichtelsee.
Mit´m Zug ich mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> schwarz geärgert?


Wie kommst denn da drauf?
NEPA - never expect power always
PHCN - problem has changed name, please hold candles now


----------



## bärlein (26. August 2016)

Lust schon, aber ich bin am frühen Abend eingeladen, wird zeitlich nicht klappen, leider!


----------



## Lusio (26. August 2016)

@derwaaal  *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/derwaaal.279322/*
wenn du zum Oko mitkommst würde ich mich auch anschließen sonst kenne ich keinen*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/derwaaal.279322/*


----------



## SuShu (26. August 2016)

Also morgen dann doch nicht Fichtel sondern Krottenseer Forst.
Start ist kurz nach 9:00 Uhr in Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz am Bahnhof
oder Treffpunkt am Südausgang des Nürnberger Hauptbahnhofs um 8:25 Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2016)

werd morgen früh stb runde fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (27. August 2016)

Früh heißt 10:00?


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2016)

9.00uhr


----------



## MasterP1989 (29. August 2016)

obligatorisch: Dienstag, 19 Uhr, STB?


----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2016)

ein neuer König? Ich bin dabei


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. August 2016)

falls doch nicht bitte passend ansagen, der DAV fährt um 18 Uhr, dann würde ich mir das mal anschauen^^.


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

wenn von den üblichen Verdächtigen keiner mitfährt, fahre ich wohl auch mal beim DAV mit ...

/edit:
Wo fährt der überhaupt heute? STB? TG? Veste?


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2016)

also mitm Wolfi 
oder ist der (noch) im Urlaub?


----------



## microbat (30. August 2016)

Hi, ich komme nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

Ich fahre 1900. Same as every tuesday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (30. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre 1900. Same as every tuesday



Also jetzt aber, ich werde um 18 Uhr dort sein und mich mal an den DAV hängen. Habe sowieso nur mein Citybike dabei, da die "Downhillkarre" bereits den zweiten Tretlagerschaden hat. (Einfach zuviel Kraft)


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> /edit:
> Wo fährt der überhaupt heute? STB? TG? Veste?


STB 18°°


----------



## Sanyo13 (30. August 2016)

Serwus, ich suche noch Leute aus der Ungebung zum fahren  Zu mir bin 20 bin so oft es geht in Bikeparks und würde mich freuen nicht mehr alleine fahren zu müssen Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (30. August 2016)

@flachmaennchen
wäre eine Runde für dich gewesen. Komplett, ohne Mittelerde, in 1,5h


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2016)

Alleine?


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (31. August 2016)

Mittelerde, guter Name dafür, find ich gut    hehe


----------



## Milan0 (4. September 2016)

ich mache mal den Anfang. Dienstag 19 Uhr STB?


----------



## S P (4. September 2016)

Grundsätzlich vernünftig... Mit Vorbehalt!


----------



## microbat (4. September 2016)

Sollte mal wieder klappen


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. September 2016)

kompromisslos


----------



## microbat (5. September 2016)

O.K. - O.K. - wird klappen


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2016)

wo ist @flachmaennchen ?


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. September 2016)

Bin morgen schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2016)

Lampen sollten wir heute dabei haben. War letzte Woche dann schon recht dunkel am Ende


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2016)

Schöne Runde  sehr angenehmes Tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. September 2016)




----------



## microbat (6. September 2016)

(Schaltwerk WAR logger  )


----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2016)

sagten wir doch


----------



## S P (6. September 2016)

Das stand auch letztens in irgend einer Bike Bravo, dass sich die SRAM Schaltwerke gern lockern. Da sollte man wohl etwas Sicherungslack drauf pinseln.


----------



## microbat (6. September 2016)

Ja - Marston-Domsel mittelfest...


----------



## Fury (7. September 2016)

ich oute mich mal als Euer kurzzeitiger Mitfahrer...
Also ihr fahrt mit eurer Fahrtechnik mit dem Porsche voraus und ich mit 'nem Goggo hinterher. Hut, äh Helm ab für Eure Skills, da werde ich zum Schlüsselstellenschieber!
Vielleicht lasse ich das mit dem Fahren und gehe gleich in den Biergarten...


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2016)

Hast gestern eine schnelle Runde erwischt. Wir können das ganze auch in langsam. Aber ohne Licht ist es nichts mehr am Abend.


----------



## S P (7. September 2016)

Nix da. In den BG gehts hinterher. Beim nächsten Mal Lampe einpacken und mitfahren.


----------



## microbat (7. September 2016)

...sonst sind wir etwas langsamer und alle "Schlüsselstellen" können "um fahren / tragen" werden - was ich meistens (wieselflink) vor mache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (8. September 2016)

ok, ok, dann werd ich es bei Gelegenheit nochmal wagen...


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2016)

So ich mache den Anfang: morgen 19 Uhr STB? Lichter nicht vergessen


----------



## S P (12. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So ich mache den Anfang: morgen 19 Uhr STB? Lichter nicht vergessen



Klingt gut


----------



## softlurch (12. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So ich mache den Anfang: morgen 19 Uhr STB? Lichter nicht vergessen





S P schrieb:


> Klingt gut


Jepp


----------



## microbat (12. September 2016)

si claro


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2016)

Wie schauts aus? Schleicher wilkommen oder habt ihrs eilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2016)

Hast ein Licht? von mir aus darf es auch langsamer werden


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2016)

@Milan0 Licht hab ich. Na dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## stroker (13. September 2016)

Also gut...komm ich halt auch...


----------



## Milan0 (14. September 2016)

was für eine schöne Runde


----------



## Milan0 (19. September 2016)

So morgen abend soll es nicht regnen! Wer ist wieder dabei?


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. September 2016)

Wäre nicht abgeneigt.
Hat die Verpflegungsstation danach immer noch offen?


----------



## S P (20. September 2016)

Wenn man nicht bummelt schon.


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. September 2016)

Sonst lade ich gleich die Kühlbox samt entsprechender Menge Weißbier ein. 
Nicht bummeln heißt also bis 21:00 wie bisher?


----------



## S P (20. September 2016)

21 Uhr ist mittlerweile schon zu spät. Sobald das dunkel wird und keine ausreichende Menge an Hopfenkaltschalengenießer mehr vorhanden ist, dann wird zu gemacht.

20:30 Uhr sollte das Ziel der Veranstaltung werden.


----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2016)

i will do my very best


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. September 2016)

Wickiwicki wars es heute schon teilweise. Aber Rest war Top. Bier am Ende war noch drin


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2016)

morgen ist wieder Dienstag! Auf gehts


----------



## microbat (27. September 2016)

Zum STB käm ich zu spät.
Fahre zum TG. Viele Späße


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2016)

War eine entspannte Runde. Mit erfolgreichem Abschluss im Biergarten


----------



## Murbaschlagga (28. September 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine entspannte Runde. Mit erfolgreichem Abschluss im Biergarten



Mist, verpasst, bzw. vergessen. Nehmt ihr bei den Touren auch Anfänger mit? Wieviel Licht braucht man jetzt aktuell?


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2016)

Solange du einen Helm hast darfst mitfahren. Brauchst schon ein anständiges Licht. Eins mit StVZO-Zulassung kannst gleich vergessen.

Als Anfänger ist der Nightride am Dienstag er nur bedingt geeignet, da wir pünktlich zum Bier am Biergarten wieder sein wollen und dunkel das ganze doch nochmal eine andere Herrausforderung darstellt.
Wenn wir tagsüber fahren ist jeder gerne willkommen.


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2016)

werd morgen mittag stb runde fohren


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2016)

ach peter, zu solchen Zeiten müssen Normalsterbliche arbeiten ...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2016)

Laut Wetterbericht soll es gegen Abend aufhören zu regnen. Wer will fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss heute passen. Nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## microbat (4. Oktober 2016)

...bekomme heut vier Ster Holz und werd´s verräumen...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2016)

ihr habt einfach nur keinen Bock bei dem Wetter zu fahren, so schauts aus 

ich aber auch nicht


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2016)

martina u ich werden morgen vormittags(wenns wetter zulässt) stb runden fohren, falls aner mitwill, soll bscheid sagn


----------



## SuShu (8. Oktober 2016)

Wann?


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2016)

denk so um 1100, werd aber ka zu lange ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (8. Oktober 2016)

Passt


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Oktober 2016)

Bis gleich …


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2016)

Morgen ist wieder Dienstag. Diesmal gibt es keine Ausreden

außer Topo, dem ist kalt


----------



## microbat (10. Oktober 2016)

basd`scho`wieder - nur für´n FleeceOverAll ist es noch zu warm


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es trocken ist, komm ich vorbei


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2016)

Schöne entspannte Runde heute. 
@S P
Das nächste mal gibt es keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Oktober 2016)

Zur Abwechslung morgen mal Tiergarten.

Start: 10:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz *oben* am Löwensaal
Rückkehr: spätestens 15:00 Uhr

Bisher sind Martina und Peter dabei. 
Wir werden voraussichtlich bis zur Röthenbachklamm (Ungelstetten, Birkensee) rausfahren. Wird also keine Ausfahrt für Tempobolzer und km-Fresser, aber mit ein bisschen Glück etwas für Kaffeetrinker und Kuchenesser.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Oktober 2016)

Viel Spass, da hab ich leider ka Zeit - aber da passt alles, habe die Woch scho kontrolliert


----------



## talisman (15. Oktober 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> …etwas für Kaffeetrinker und Kuchenesser.


Dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Oktober 2016)

Komme auch. Habs nur grad erst gesehen und mach so schnell ich kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Oktober 2016)

so das WP Team steht wieder

Punkteverweigerer_2.0

Und heute Abend fahre ich nicht


----------



## SuShu (19. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> so das WP Team steht wieder
> 
> Punkteverweigerer_2.0


@bärlein: Auch wieder dabei?


----------



## TheFroggy (19. Oktober 2016)

Servus, wann ist denn mal wieder eine langsame Anfänger freundliche runde angesagt?


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2016)

wie schauts aus? Fahren wir morgen mal wieder?
Soll ja zumindest am Abend trocken von oben bleiben ...


----------



## microbat (24. Oktober 2016)

*nö*

Nein, kann nicht....


----------



## M_C_N (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin, da is er wieder!  
Bei einer kleinen und GEMÜTLICHEN Runde bin ich dabei...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2016)

na dann ist gesetzt, dass ich heute Abend MTB fahre und nicht den Biervergleich mit dem Renner


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2016)

@Milan0 müss mer wieder verschieben...


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Zu nass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2016)

das trocknet doch bis heute abend noch 

Ich sehe schon die Verschiebung am Dienstag Richtung LaBiPa rückt immer näher ...


----------



## M_C_N (25. Oktober 2016)

19 Uhr Parkplatz....ja/nein?!?


----------



## Domowoi (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß aber unter der Woche fehlt mir bei dem Wetter immer die Motivation....


Ich missbrauche den Thread mal für meine Zwecke. Einem meiner Mitbewohner haben sie nachts das Vorderrad geklaut. Hat von euch jemand irgendein billiges 26" Laufrad für Felgenbremse? Neu kaufen würde sich bei der Mühle nicht lohnen.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich empfehle, das Rad zu verschrotten.
Den Rahmen aber behalten zum Erschlagen des Diebes, sobald dieser ermittelt ist.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2016)

ja 19 Uhr STB Parkplatz


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Runde war es. Mal mit ganz neuen Leuten gefahren, da das übliche Gesocks sich zu fein für das Wetter war  

war erstaunlich griffig und gut fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (26. Oktober 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ... da das übliche Gesocks sich zu fein für das Wetter war...


"Das übliche Gesocks" war sich keineswegs durchweg - es gibt nämlich in meiner Person mindestens eine Ausnahme - zu fein für das Wetter, sondern es gehört leider oder doch eher erfreulicherweise überwiegend der einzigen zur proletarischen Revolution disponiblen, nämlich der ausgebeuteten lohnabhängig arbeitenden Klasse an, ein Umstand, welcher es derweilen mit sich bringt, dass "dem üblichen Gesocks" nicht die erforderliche Zeit zur Disposition steht, sich bei jedem Wetter mit dem Bike in den Schlamm zu stürzen.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt musste ich tatsächlich "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" klicken um zu sehen das du dich angesprochen fühlst, obwohl ich dich nicht meine 

Viel Spaß noch beim Arbeiten


----------



## jonnn (26. Oktober 2016)

Jepp, schön war´s gestern! Vielen Dank nochmal an Milan0


----------



## AnAx (26. Oktober 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche den Thread mal für meine Zwecke. Einem meiner Mitbewohner haben sie nachts das Vorderrad geklaut. Hat von euch jemand irgendein billiges 26" Laufrad für Felgenbremse? Neu kaufen würde sich bei der Mühle nicht lohnen.



Wenn du noch nicht fündig geworden bist, ich habe noch was rumliegen, PM mir bei Bedarf


----------



## bärlein (28. Oktober 2016)

@SuShu: bin grad eben aus dem Urlaub gekommen, mache gern wieder mit!


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Oktober 2016)

bärlein schrieb:


> @SuShu: bin grad eben aus dem Urlaub gekommen, mache gern wieder mit!


Sonntag 10:00 Bahnhof FO. Trails an der Retterner Kanzel.


----------



## GSXsonstnix (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Zirndorfer sucht MTB-Anschluss. Wer keucht sich z.B. regelmäßig die Vesten hoch? Bin ein MTB-Novize mit Hang zur Selbstüberschätzung.  Versuch mich gerade an Bunny-Hoppser....mit wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg! 

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja der Eine und Andere und bringt mich dem heiligen MTB-Gral ein Stückweit näher...

Gruß vom MTB-Novizen


----------



## jonnn (28. Oktober 2016)

@GSXsonstnix: am kommenden Dienstag um 19:00 fahren wir in einer kleinen Gruppe mit Schwerpunkt auf Raufwärtsquälen. Bissl Technik gibt´s auch zu fahren. Brauchst gutes Licht!
Bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## SuShu (28. Oktober 2016)

bärlein schrieb:


> @SuShu: bin grad eben aus dem Urlaub gekommen, mache gern wieder mit!


Falls du Lust hast: Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen in der Hersbrucker unterwegs oder im Veldensteiner Forst


----------



## bärlein (28. Oktober 2016)

Lust hätte ich schon und Zeit auch, aber ich habe so eine sardische Erkältung mitgebracht. Heut isses noch nix und morgen muss ich in jeden Fall noch vernünftig sein. Wenn es bis Sonntag besser ist, wollt ich fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Oktober 2016)

Also ich kenne eine "sakrische" Erkältung, was eine "sardische" ist, weiss ich (noch) nicht.
Wenn's Dir also nausgeh'n sollte bzw. wenn es sich ausgeht kannst ja um 10:00 am Sonntag am FO Bahnhof sein, aber sag Bescheid, weill ich sonst gleich vom Kellerwaldparkplatz in FO starte und nicht vom Bahnhof. Wennst weisst wo der Kellerwaldparkplatz ist, dann um 10:30 dort. Der Wolfgang und die Valentina sind bis jetzt dabei.


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2016)

geht morgen was zamm?


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre dabei. Wo?


----------



## Milan0 (1. November 2016)

die ersten Punkte für den WP sind eingefahren


----------



## bärlein (1. November 2016)

stimmt ☺


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2016)

@nicht @Golzman @elHuron @Ketchyp

Samstag 10 Uhr STB. Alle anderen auch


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2016)

na wenn keiner will, mache ich auch was anderes


----------



## MasterP1989 (11. November 2016)

Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## microbat (12. November 2016)

Heute ist es feucht kalt mit ohne Sonne - morgen ist es kalt mit Sonne - also heute was anderes machen und morgen biken ;-)
...aber nicht am STB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elHuron (12. November 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> na wenn keiner will, mache ich auch was anderes



Sorray, muss packen.


----------



## derwaaal (12. November 2016)

elHuron schrieb:


> Sorry, muss packen.


LaPalma?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. November 2016)

Nein, der wandert auf den Mars aus, bevor der Trump die Welt in die Luft sprengt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2016)

Der Trump ist doch mittlerweilen handzahm


----------



## MasterP1989 (21. November 2016)

Ich stelle mal Dienstag 19 Uhr und STB in den Raum.


----------



## Jan 221ti (24. November 2016)

Hallo,

zu Beginn der letzten Woche habe ich in Pottenstein zwei Biker auf (glaube Litevilles) gesehen die mit Licht zum Nightriden unterwegs waren.
Fahrt ihr dort öfter, bzw. gibts Leute die direkt auf der Fränkischen kommen?
Ich wohne dort vor Ort und möchte nicht immer alleine nightriden gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2016)

Hier vielleicht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2016)

Morgen 19 Uhr STB?


----------



## MasterP1989 (28. November 2016)

yes!


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2016)

geiler Nightride


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2016)

Falls es das wetter zulässt würd ich am WE mal wieder zu euch kommen. Aktuell plane ich Samstag nachmittag STB und Sonntag Kalchi oder TG.
Für beide Sessions wär ein geeigneter guide/mitfahrer nicht verkehrt.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Dezember 2016)

Mit Übernachtung ?  
Samstag wär ich dabei.


----------



## KarstenG (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin jetzt kürzlich nach Lauf Peg. gezogen. Aus privaten Gründen habe ich über ca. fast ein halbes Jahr nix machen können bzw. nicht wirklich was gemacht. Daher suche ich erstmal Strecken mit eher so Waldautobahncharakter (ähnlich Tierpark, Lorenzer- / Reichswald usw.) um mich wieder ans Radel zu gewöhnen. Hat da wer evtl. ein paar Tipps für mich, für das nahe Laufer Umland?
Fahre sonst RR und MTB.
Danke


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2016)

KarstenG schrieb:


> [...]Hat da wer evtl. ein paar Tipps für mich, für das nahe Laufer Umland?
> Fahre sonst RR und MTB.
> Danke



Man kann sich ganz gut an vorhandenen Wanderwegen in der Umgebung orientieren. Z.B. hier. Tour Tipp.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Dezember 2016)

Bayern is a Freistaat.
Do ko a jeda nofoahn wu a will.
Wenna si auskennd.


----------



## microbat (2. Dezember 2016)

@KarstenG 
UNsachdienliche Hinweise einfach ignorieren - aber ich hoffe, dass vorherige "Information" nicht etwas typisch fränkisches und Dir  vertraut ist...
Jemand der Waldautobahnen zum runter-Schottern sucht ist eher untypisch, wo es doch rund um Lauf schöne Trails gibt.
Zur vereinfachten Orientierung einfach die Wanderkarte von Fritsch - Blatt 80 - beschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenG (2. Dezember 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> @KarstenG
> UNsachdienliche Hinweise einfach ignorieren - aber ich hoffe, dass vorherige "Information" nicht etwas typisch fränkisches und Dir  vertraut ist...
> Jemand der Waldautobahnen zum runter-Schottern sucht ist eher untypisch, wo es doch rund um Lauf schöne Trails gibt.
> Zur vereinfachten Orientierung einfach die Wanderkarte von Fritsch - Blatt 80 - beschaffen.



Alles gut, kein Problem, kann das gut Filtern. Darf auch gerne rauf-Schottern sein . Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Für die schönen Trails fehlt mir im Moment das Selbstvertrauen. Trau mich gerade net a mal in die Röthenbachklamm und die ist echt nix... bis auf den Drecks Sandkasten.  Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Lusio (2. Dezember 2016)

@KarstenG
Wenn du dich wieder rantasten willst schau dich mal auf der Ludwigshöhe um, gleich beim Freibad auf Forstweg in den Wald. Später vielleich auch mal Moritzberg.


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2016)

martina u ich werde evt am samstag so um 1100uhr stb runden drehn


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2016)

wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2016)

keine ahnung, solang mer halt lust ham


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> solang mer halt lust ham


Wie I Euch kenn, könnt's nochad saa, dass goa kaa End mea gibbd....


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (8. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2016)

Bin am WE leider nicht da - schade.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin leider auch verhindert. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Dezember 2016)

11:00 Uhr ist schonmal eine vernünftige Zeit. Vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2016)

wenn ihr gas geben wollt , müsst ihr aber allans fohrn, martina ist mit am bord


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Dezember 2016)




----------



## bärlein (9. Dezember 2016)

Termin würde mir auch passen,  nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2016)

logisch


----------



## bärlein (9. Dezember 2016)

fein, dann bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (10. Dezember 2016)

Komme auch


----------



## schaltaug (10. Dezember 2016)

Darf ich auch mit? Moni (noch nicht so oft mit dabei gewesen)


----------



## SuShu (10. Dezember 2016)

Bestimmt


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2016)

schaltaug schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mit? Moni (noch nicht so oft mit dabei gewesen)


na klar, aber wir wir wollen scho die technischen stücke mitnehmen, wie steilabfahrt hinterer steinbruch und die meist fotografierte stelle  usw usw, aber die kann man ja alle auch umfahren und des wetter is ja auch super.


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. Dezember 2016)

Herrlich wars.


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2016)

war a traum, frühlingwetter wars und a super truppe


----------



## bärlein (10. Dezember 2016)

;-) schöner Saisonabschluss!


----------



## schaltaug (11. Dezember 2016)

vielen dank fürs mitnehmen! fand es auch sehr schön.


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Dezember 2016)

Dienstag, 19 Uhr, STB, zieht euch warm an?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Dezember 2016)

Zumindest soll es nicht regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Dezember 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zumindest soll es nicht regnen



Ist das ein Ja oder Nein^^. Müsste es bis Dienstag um 7:15 wissen


----------



## Milan0 (19. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MasterP1989 (20. Dezember 2016)

top, ich auch!


----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2016)

schöne Runde mal wieder


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2016)

Hä 
oder
Ich weiß nicht was es (das Bild) bedeuten...


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Rampe zum Katapult wurde heute problemlos mit 32:36 bewältigt. 

Ach Erklärungen sind nicht toll


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2016)

zeig ma dein oval plz. die china teile haben doch 90°, oder?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2016)

ja 90°. ich merke keinen wirklichen Unterschied zum Standard runden...


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2016)

...hab mir an's Sight & Range das
32er Ei von Absolut Black geschraubt und bin begeistert.
Ich kann jetzt meistens einen Gang schwerer fahren und bestens herausbeschleunigen. Traktion kann mit mehr Gefühl erzeugt werden. Einfach Super.

Jemand wie der Milano, der mit sowas eh keinen Kummer hat, merkt evtl. den Unterschied nicht so stark.

Umgewöhnung von rund zu oval dauerte keine zwei Kilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2016)

haha, mein Rad ist so schon Bergziege genug und klettert als wäre es dafür geboren worden!

Ich baue wieder das runde 32er an. 

@rebirth
wenn du es testen willst, gegen Bier tausche ich immer gerne


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2016)

wirst lachen: ich hab genau das gleiche da liegen, aber wegen der 90° nicht verbaut. Hab jetzt zwei "richtige" mit ~116° da.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Dezember 2016)

Letztens bei eher ziemlich feuchtem Boden sogar mit rundem Kettenblatt die Rampe erklommen. Bin nichmal auf dem 36er gefahren.


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich nutze alle Tricks um mithalten zu können


----------



## derwaaal (21. Dezember 2016)

war heut auch mit 36 unterwegs aber 5Arm


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2016)

@HTWolfi check mal bitte deine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> ...hab mir an's Sight & Range das
> 32er Ei von Absolut Black geschraubt und bin begeistert.
> Ich kann jetzt meistens einen Gang schwerer fahren und bestens herausbeschleunigen. Traktion kann mit mehr Gefühl erzeugt werden. Einfach Super.



Ich habe ein 32 B-Ring oval von Bionicon, merkte da keinen Unterschied zu einem normalen Kettenblatt obwohl es angeblich gerade dann wenn man Probleme mit dem Knie hat besser sein soll ...


----------



## microbat (22. Dezember 2016)

...ist es doch auch
- besser für die Knie. Ich fuhr mal nen 34er bis ich eben leicht merkte, dass das auf Dauer die Gelenke zu stark belastet. Also vorsorglich auf's 32er gewechselt, denn wenn die Knie erstmal nen Treffer weg haben, dann ist Schluss mit Lustig (aber wem sach ich das ;-).
Der Haken ist, dass ich mit nen 32er nicht das "Drehmoment" hin bekomme - ist eine gefühlte Sache unabhängig vom gewählten Gang...
...wie dem auch sei, mit den eiernden KB habe ich wieder Drehmoment und Gelenkschonung so wie ich es brauche. Meistens geht jetzt ein Gang schwerer.

Falls man "nur" Gänge fährt, die einen erlauben "locker" zu fahren, also ohne "besondere" Kraft, na dann merkt man auch keinen besonderen Unterschied...
...der "Totpunkt" wird natürlich immer noch leichter überwunden und die Knie werden dadurch geschont.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Dezember 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Falls man "nur" Gänge fährt, die einen erlauben "locker" zu fahren, also ohne "besondere" Kraft, na dann merkt man auch keinen besonderen Unterschied...



Genau darin liegt der Hund begraben, wenn man sich das erstmal angewöhnt hat immer die leichten Gänge zu fahren sind die anderen schon längst über alle Berge und man hechelt immer hinterher. Knie tut trotzdem weh weil man ja durch das keinere Blatt vorne ixmal mehr kurbelt als die anderen, Kraft in den Beinen baut man trotzdem keine auf. Das ganze sich wieder abgewöhnen ist alerdings garnicht so einfach als gedacht


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Du lange genug mit hoher Umdrehung fährst, wird doch auch die schnelle Muskulatur trainiert, und Du entwickelst mehr Kraft beim schnellen Kurbeln und kannst dann irgendwann in nem höheren Gang schnell kurbeln, oder nitt?


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2016)

Die Mischung machts aus ;-)
Schnelles kurbeln ohne Kraft macht flink, aber ohne Kraft überwindet man nicht die Schwerkraft. Kräftiges Kurbeln macht Muskeln, aber zuviel Kraft bei zuwenig konditionierten Muskeln geht auf die Knochen. Bei zuwenig Ausdauer ist man irgendwann weder flink noch kräftig und beides geht auf die Knochen. Bei falscher Ernährung, zuviel Gewicht und zuwenig Sauerstoff hat man keine Ausdauer. Ohne Ausdauer gibt es aber auch keine Muskeln usw. etc. pp...

Da hilft auch kein Carbon oder unrunde KB


----------



## Milan0 (24. Dezember 2016)

ich fahre einfach Rad


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Bei zuwenig Ausdauer ist man irgendwann weder flink noch kräftig und beides geht auf die Knochen. Bei falscher Ernährung, zuviel Gewicht und zuwenig Sauerstoff hat man keine Ausdauer. Ohne Ausdauer gibt es aber auch keine Muskeln usw. etc. pp...



Wo fängt Ausdauer an und wo hört sie auf. Bergaufausdauer habe ich keine, Langstreckenausdauer im Überfluss. Von Forchheim zum Rothsee fahre ich durch ohne Pause mit gleichmäßigem Tempo. Und das selbe auch wieder zurück. Die dabei gefahrenen Hm sind nicht der Rede wert.

Sobald es aber die Hügel in der fränkischen hoch geht ists schluss mit lustig. Mein rechtes Knie ist von hausaus eh schon lädiert (Autounfall)

@HTWolfi meinte als er mich im Sommer wieder traf nach ca. 15 Jahren (wir kennen uns schon von früher), ich hätte Beine beinander wie ne 80jährige alte Frau 

Um das Knie zu entlasten habe ich mir angewöhnt die leichten Gänge zu fahren. So kurbelt man sich nen Ast ab kommt man aber nicht vorwärts. Wenn man dann die anderen davon fahren sieht und man versucht dran zu bleiben und nen schwerern Gang nimmt dann ist Schicht im Schacht, dann geht gleich garnix mehr. Wenn ich alleine fahre trete ich meinen Trott, dann gehts zwar sehr langsam aber stetig nach oben.

Das kann aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Daher habe ich die letzten Monate erstmal abgespeckt, von 96kg auf aktuell knapp 80kg. 5kg. will ich noch wegbekommen. Dann kommt die Kunst das Gewicht auch zu halten und wenn ich das habe dann fange ich im Frühjahr mit bergauftraining an. Mal sehen was das dann bringt.

Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mich mal an Stefan Dellermann ( http://www.cycling-company.de/ ) wende für ein effektives zielführendes  Training.


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2016)

stefan dellermann


----------



## Lusio (24. Dezember 2016)

*@FrankoniaTrails*  wichtig ist doch dass du Spass am fahren hast und dir nichts weh tut. Wenn die anderen schneller sind na und was solls. Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass du nicht mehr zu den Jungspunten gehörst, ich bin schon etwas älter und sage dir besser wird es nicht. Mein Leitmotiv geht er in die Richtung die mir ein Rennradfahrer mal mitgab, der war 72 und ist den Ötztalradmarathon gefahren der sagte "schnell geht es nimmer, aber lang" das ist doch auch was.
Aber um schneller zu werden und die Berge besser hoch zu kommen sind zwei sachen wichtig Gewicht da bist du auf einen guten weg, ich liege in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse knap unter 80 kG und das geht ganz gut. Das zweite sind Kilometer je mehr je besser da solltest du einige Tausend per/a anstreben, besser in kleinen gängen als in zu großen die machen sehr schnell müde, wenn ich mit dem RR Strecken von über 100 km angehe achte ich auf eine Kadenz von 80 - 110.
In diesen Sinne viel Erfolg für 2017


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2016)

@FrankoniaTrails
Ich sag nur Respekt, von dem was ich bisher hier gelesen habe, musst Du echt zäh sein. Nach nen Unfall wieder auf die Beine kommen und trotz kaputter Knie derartige Strecken zu fahren und im Winter das Körpergewicht zu drücken - reife Leistung!

Wie Lusio schon schrieb: Hauptsache es macht Spaß.
Deshalb mach zumindest ich das Ganze und tobe mich nebenbei noch als Materialfetischist aus 

Ganz offen geschrieben - für Gruppenausfahrten mit entsprechenden Steigungen hätte ich mir bereits 'ne Dreckschleuder mit Motor angeschafft, wenn meine Gräten langfristig gesehen nicht mehr mit machen. Da stünde dann das gemeinsame Erlebnis im Vordergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> stefan dellermann



Kennste den, kannste den empfehlen?



Lusio schrieb:


> wichtig ist doch dass du Spass am fahren hast und dir nichts weh tut.



Noch mehr Spass würde es machen einigermaßen tempomäßig in der Gruppe mithalten zu können. Ich muss kein Bergrennen gewinnen, aber der Rest der Truppe soll nicht ewig und 3 tage auf mich warten müssen.



Lusio schrieb:


> Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass du nicht mehr zu den Jungspunten gehörst



46 ist jetzt noch nicht sooo Alt oder? 



Lusio schrieb:


> In diesen Sinne viel Erfolg für 2017



Danke



topolino schrieb:


> Ganz offen geschrieben - für Gruppenausfahrten mit entsprechenden Steigungen hätte ich mir bereits 'ne Dreckschleuder mit Motor angeschafft, wenn meine Gräten langfristig gesehen nicht mehr mit machen. Da stünde dann das gemeinsame Erlebnis im Vordergrund.



So ne 23kg Dreckschleuder mit Motor hatte ich 2015 schon nach meiner Reha, hat mich nicht befriedigt, wollte und will wieder ohne E auskommen.


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 46 ist jetzt noch nicht sooo Alt oder?




 70er Jahrgang ist der Beste


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2016)

isn arbeitskollege, ob ich ihn empfehlen kann??? ich hab ihn noch nie gebraucht in sachen ausdauer, kraft oder ähnlichen, aber ich denk der sagt dir nix anderes wie des was ich dir scho gsagt hab.
man kann fast alles erreichen, man muss nur wollen und machen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber ich denk der sagt dir nix anderes wie des was ich dir scho gsagt hab.
> man kann fast alles erreichen, man muss nur wollen und machen



Mit Coach gehts halt etwas einfacher und man macht nicht soviel falsch als wenn man es alleine macht.
Hatte die letzen 2,5 Monate auch nen Personal Coach zum Abnehmen etc. . 
Workouts mit Gymnastik und Joggen. Beim ersten mal Joggen war ich schon vor dem ersten km platt. 
Mittlerweilen schaffe ich die Stunde am Stück ganz gut und zügig.
Ich denke ich werde bei Ihm mal anfragen im neuen Jahr ob er auch Personal-Coachings macht 
Kannst Ihn ja schon mal mental darauf vorbeiten


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2016)

Morgen wieder um 19 Uhr STB?


----------



## Dorsdn (27. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2016)

wie sen denn die boden verhältnise momentan an stb ??


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2016)

habe keine Ahnung. Aber scheinbar wäre ich dann heute nur alleine, da schaue ich die mir auch nicht an


----------



## microbat (27. Dezember 2016)

Im Sebalder Wald ist es leicht angefeuchtet, kaum Wind in den Niederungen, bei Stillstand wird es frisch. Sand, Laub und Nadeln haften am Bike. Lehm ist schmierig und der Mineralbelag der Forstwege hinterlässt Sprenkel bis zum Helm. Wurzeln sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, vorallem diagonal zur Fahrtrichtung weisende.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es am STB genauso, nur das dort partielle Schlammsuhlen und fettere Wurzeln das Gelände bereichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie sen denn die boden verhältnise momentan an stb ??


Gut – besser als man erwarten würde. Gab die letzten Tag zum Glück nur leichte Niederschläge.
Boden daher relativ trocken. Ausgenommen einige Stellen, wo mal wieder die Holzarbeiter unterwegs waren.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2016)

ok danke, werden morgen früh entscheiden ob wir stb oder fränkische fahren


----------



## microbat (27. Dezember 2016)

Schreib Bescheid...


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2016)

Martina und ich werden um 10.30 stb runde fohren ,


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Dezember 2016)

man sieht sich …


----------



## microbat (28. Dezember 2016)

Komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2016)

Schee wars wieder!


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2016)

hinten zur B8 hat ja der Harvester ganz schön gewütet! 
Meinte eure Reifenspuren erkannt zu haben


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Dezember 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> hinten zur B8 hat ja der Harvester ganz schön gewütet!
> Meinte eure Reifenspuren erkannt zu haben


Nachdem ich das gestern gefahren bin, habe wir das heute ausgelassen – ist aktuell irgendwie unlohnend.
So viele wie da quer über dem Trail liegt, würde ich schon fast Absicht unterstellen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2016)

Allerdings. War mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Habe am Ende dann doch getragen...


----------



## Maxed (29. Dezember 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das gestern gefahren bin, habe wir das heute ausgelassen – ist aktuell irgendwie unlohnend.
> So viele wie da quer über dem Trail liegt, würde ich schon fast Absicht unterstellen.


Hab mich da letztens mim Blue Pig auch durchgegraben, das Stück ist zur Zeit wirklich nicht lohnenswert [emoji14] Werd aber da heut ws. trotzdem ne kurze Runde nach Feierabend fahren.

Gestern die Kalchi-Heroldsberg-Behringersdorf-TG laaaangweilig Ausdauerrunde gedreht


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2017)

Habe morgen frei und Zeit. 
Wer hat Bock so gegen 11 eine Runde im Schnee am STB zu drehen?


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2017)

uuuh verlockend. ma guggn ob was zamm geht.


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Januar 2017)

Was heißt morgen? Morgen heute oder morgen morgen?
Morgen morgen könnt ich und würd ich, morgen heute is ja schon vorbei


----------



## S P (5. Januar 2017)

Wenn gestern Abend 23:33 Uhr morgen (als heute) erwähnt wurde, dann war heute, und nicht morgen gemeint. Check?


----------



## flachmaennchen (5. Januar 2017)

Dacht ich mir fast, aber oft kommt es ja vor, dass man zu später Stunde aufgrund der Einwirkung von massig Flüssignahrung nicht mehr genau sagen kann ob morgen schon morgen, oder noch heute ist. Deshalb die genaue Nachfrage 
Aber wo wir jetzt dabei sind, wie schaut es morgen - am Freitag - um die gleiche Zeit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2017)

Ja war heute morgen gemeint. Aber gerne auch morgen - Freitag - um 11


----------



## S P (5. Januar 2017)

Klingt gut.


----------



## microbat (5. Januar 2017)

-10*C...
...wenn dann später "woanders" bei -6*C


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2017)

Ach die 4° machen doch auch keinen Unterschied mehr


----------



## microbat (5. Januar 2017)

weiß ich doch...
- alles unter +2*C finde ich zum atmen zu kalt und ich möchte den Tag eher "gemächlich" angehen...

Hals & Beinbruch & viele Späße


----------



## knetis (6. Januar 2017)

Servus zusammen,

Falls jemand den Abend am 6.1. noch nix vor hat und etwas spassiges mit einer Verbindung zum radeln sucht würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr euch das Mal anschauen möchtet...

16inchracewars von Schudergang, also ein Indoor Radrennen auf Puky-Kinderbikes.
Hier der Link zum Thread.

Falls nicht und ich den Thread hier missbraucht habe bitte ich um Entschuldigung und wünsche euch einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich bin klar dabei 

Startrampe


----------



## flachmaennchen (6. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja war heute morgen gemeint. Aber gerne auch morgen - Freitag - um 11



Mir kam leider was dazwischen


----------



## lowfat (6. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin klar dabei
> 
> Startrampe


Das war mir klar  Wir sehen uns heute abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das war mir klar  Wir sehen uns heute abend!



Wieder gut heimmarschiert  
Wäre auch beinahen zum Marschioeren verdammt gewesen. Der Grund warum die Kette da am Brunnen herunten war, war ein Schaltwerksbruch der inneren Käfigplattelatte. Weiß der Geier wie das passieren konnte
Aber ging dann auch mit halben Schaltwerk eingermaßen, so das´mer nommal hoch konnten 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Januar 2017)




----------



## lowfat (6. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieder gut heimmarschiert
> Wäre auch beinahen zum Marschioeren verdammt gewesen. Der Grund warum die Kette da am Brunnen herunten war, war ein Schaltwerksbruch der inneren Käfigplattelatte. Weiß der Geier wie das passieren konnte
> Aber ging dann auch mit halben Schaltwerk eingermaßen, so das´mer nommal hoch konnten
> 
> G.


Sehr komisch. Da ist doch keine Last drauf. Evtl. ein Materialfehler? 
Ich hab mich geärgert, dass ich nicht wenigstens einen Zipfelbob oder eine Tüte dabei hatte. Der Winter kommt auch immer so überraschend


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Da ist doch keine Last drauf. Evtl. ein Materialfehler?
> Ich hab mich geärgert, dass ich nicht wenigstens einen Zipfelbob oder eine Tüte dabei hatte. Der Winter kommt auch immer so überraschend



Ja, ganz ohne was ist schoh anfängermäßig  
Bin glaub ich mal mit dem Heck gegen einen großen Stein geknallt, evtl da gebrochen. In der Regel schau ich auf sowas net auf, ist ja mein einziges Rad mit soner mittelalterlichen außenliegnden Kettenschaltung  
Drum heute mal nur mit dem Schlitten oben gewesen 

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2017)

Liegt viel Schnee auf den trails, bzw lässt sichs fahren


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2017)

Die letzten Tage war’s kein Problem und die 2-3 cm von heute Nacht sollten eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2017)

danke , werden um 1100uhr am parke sein für ne lockere runde


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2017)

Ich komm vorbei, dann kannst mich direkt zusammenscheißen, wenn die Bedingungen doch nicht passen sollten.


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## flachmaennchen (8. Januar 2017)

Komme. STB geh ich von aus? Nicht das ihr dann am Löwensaal oben steht


----------



## Milan0 (9. Januar 2017)

So nach Freitag 16" morgen, also morgen Abend, also Dienstag 10.01.17, STB um 19 Uhr?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2017)

keiner Lust? So schlecht ist das Wetter doch nicht ...


----------



## microbat (10. Januar 2017)

nee - is es auch nich'.
Mir is die Pampe grad zu rutschig. Als das noch fluffiger Pulver war, das war fein


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2017)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein altes 9fach Shimano Schaltwerk rumliegen? Gerne auch defekt, ich suche eigentlich nur den Bolzen der den Käfig vor dem rausrutschen sichert


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Januar 2017)

Müsste noch da sein, ich schau gleich mal wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2017)

@flachmaennchen 
Kommando zurück. Mir ist eingefallen, das Schaltwerk welches ich damit wieder zusammenbauen wollte ist das alte SLX von dir. Da habe ich nur den MidCage an ein XT Schaltwerk gebaut, weil das krumm war, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (18. Januar 2017)

Bin nun erst seit kurzem nach Nürnberg gezogen und werd hier auch immer mal reinschauen, wenn jemand mal eine Tour machen möchte.
Ich selbst kenne mich logischerweise nur sehr spärlich in der Umgebung hier aus. In der Nürnberger Stadt zu fahren ist ja leider nicht so einladend. An der Pegnitz, Richtung Fürth, ist es da schon recht angenehm.

Aber so wirklich schöne Plätze muss ich noch suchen.

Gern fahre ich auch Fatbike, vielleicht findet man sich ja irgendwann mal zusammen ;-)


----------



## Maxed (19. Januar 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Bin nun erst seit kurzem nach Nürnberg gezogen und werd hier auch immer mal reinschauen, wenn jemand mal eine Tour machen möchte.
> Ich selbst kenne mich logischerweise nur sehr spärlich in der Umgebung hier aus. In der Nürnberger Stadt zu fahren ist ja leider nicht so einladend. An der Pegnitz, Richtung Fürth, ist es da schon recht angenehm.
> 
> Aber so wirklich schöne Plätze muss ich noch suchen.
> ...


Alte Feste (Fürth) / Steinbrüchlein Richtung A6 (Südöstlich) / Tiergarten Richtung Brun / Nbg Flughafen oben raus bis Kalchreuth -> Erlangen (Achtung Sperrzone für MTBler! Auf eigene Gefahr). Einfach mal selbst im Sommer erkunden. Mit der Zeit findet man immer mehr. Traildichte Alte Feste<Steinbrüchlein (viel zum Stolperbiken)<Tiergarten. Die Innenstadt (Pegnitzradweg) lässt man aber lieber schnell hinter sich (10 Tonnen Streusalz yayyy). Wobei das noch geht. Vom Steinbrüchlein in die Innenstadt ist es manchmal echt sehr nervig da einfach die Radwege fehlen.


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2017)




----------



## lowfat (21. Januar 2017)

Klasse Peter! War heute langlaufen. Herrlich!


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2017)

wir wollen samstag tiergarten fohren, evt bis ungelstätten, kaffee trinken und dann wieder zurück, falls aner lust hat


----------



## SuShu (26. Januar 2017)

Klingt gut. Wann startet ihr?


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (26. Januar 2017)

Ja, genau das wäre auch meine Frage [emoji4]


----------



## Fatpak (26. Januar 2017)

Ich könnte versuchen euch hinterher zu hecheln, wo wollt ihr euch treffen, an der Strom Trasse oder Eingang Tiergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. Januar 2017)

Ich habe am WE leider keine Zeit. Liegen noch 1 - 2 Bäume in der Klamm, aber sonst gut fahrbar.

Heute Abend ist wieder CM. 18 Uhr am Opernhaus


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2017)

ist "die klamm" der weg mit den 4/5 kleinen brücken?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, isser.


----------



## Martin-Wolf (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo Peter u. alle: Bin ja schon mal mit Dir / Euch gefahren u. würde gern mitradel´n, wenn denn was ´zammgeht!
Bitte ggf. noch ne Uhrzeit posten. Treffpunkt denke ich mal Eingang TG, falls was geht ...


----------



## Fatpak (27. Januar 2017)

Edit: muss  passen


----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2017)

um 1100uhr ober am parkplatz löwensaal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin-Wolf (27. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, super! Ich hab mal die Uschi angeschrieben, die letztes Mal am SB auch dabei war. Sie hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet.

Sind die Strecke letzten Sonntag zusammen gefahren und stimmt: gut fahrbar, 1 - 2 Bäume drin. Kein Problem!

Bis morgen!


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Januar 2017)

Gute Zeit, gute Strecke, gutes Ziel, gutes Wetter, nette Leute – bin dabei.


----------



## SuShu (27. Januar 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (27. Januar 2017)

Wir werden auch kommen [emoji106]


----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## bärlein (27. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch gern dabei!


----------



## MasterP1989 (30. Januar 2017)

Wer hat Lust am Dienstag um 19 Uhr am STB zu biken? Frohes Neues!


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MasterP1989 (31. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei



Moien, ich habe mal aus dem Fenster geschaut, das ist mir zu rutschig...vielleicht wird es ja am We besser.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2017)

Jo für STB wird es wohl etwas zu rutschig. Ich drehe evtl dann mit dem Crosser irgendwo eine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja007 (31. Januar 2017)

War gerade mit dem mtb am Tiergarten unterwegs, war extrem glatt. War mehr rutschen, als fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2017)

meint Ihr jetzt regnerisch rutschig, oder eisig rutschig? oder Altschnee-rutschig??
Danke.


----------



## jaja007 (31. Januar 2017)

Also am Tiergarten war auf den Wegen eine Eisschicht und oben drauf Wasser. Also eisig.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich schaue es mir nachher mal mit dem Crosser an 

Wer mit will, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr vor dem Tiergarten Haupteingang


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Januar 2017)

Heute Morgen durch den Meilwald (Erlangen) war selbst das schieben bergab eine Herausforderung.

Nehmt euch ne Plastiktüte mit dann könnt Ihr "Hackl Schorsch" spielen


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2017)

Ich brauch nur zur Luke naus glotzen - aufn Feldweg gucken - und weiß - daham werkeln is gsünder. Vorm "EISREGEN" am Sonntag hätts mich fast (in slo-mo) auf Waffel glegt... 
...einfach erst am WE sehen was geht und die Saison nicht gleich mit defekten Gräten beginnen.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2017)

Yeah voll das geile fahren. Vergleichbar vielleicht mit rohen Eiern oder so  
Am Anfang war es noch ganz ok. Ab Lauf wurde es dann immer glatter. Birkensee war dann spiegelglatt und wir sind dann ab Brunn über die Straße zurück. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues hab ich jetzt auch verstanden, aber weil ich auf einmal vor derselben Situation stand 
hab auch noch ne späte Runde gedreht!
War super geil, aber nix von wicki-wicki oder eisig-rutschig!
super Grip, ok war kein Crosser sondern Enduro mit Maxxis-Combo.
gut, waren jetzt auch keine Steilabfahrten dabei.
am Forstweg fast schon in Rehhof musste ich anhalten, da war es sauglatt aber wenn man Gewicht auf die Reifen bringt, passt es.
gelungener Einstand! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Snowbiken am Oko!


----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2017)

*derwaaal* am Oko nimmst besser die Ski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (1. Februar 2017)

Einige fahren andere schieben...


----------



## Maxed (1. Februar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> *derwaaal* am Oko nimmst besser die Ski


Oder einfach beim Peter (BH House) n Fatbike ausleihen  Geht auch


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2017)

Gerade mal einen kurzen Trail- und Nervencheck gemacht – abschnittsweise lag beides blank. 
Auch wenn noch nicht alle Standardstellen fahrbar sind, einige gingen schon wieder ganz gut …






Angeblich kommt ja jetzt ein Warmfront, die das restliche Eis hoffentlich in Wasser verwandelt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 570687



Dein neues Radl für 2017?


----------



## scratch_a (1. Februar 2017)

Nuja, wenn einem das Gelände nicht mehr fordert, muss man eben schlechteres Material nehmen 
Also bei uns ist noch geschlossene Schneedecke, da habt ihr mehr Glück. Aber die Warmfront wird wohl nicht lange bleiben, nächste Kaltfront ist ja angeblich schon im Anmarsch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Februar 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist noch geschlossene Schneedecke, da habt ihr mehr Glück.



Aber wärgli wahr ... ich war am Mondooch oben bei der Bergkapelle Kauernhofen - Högelstein und da sah es so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gerade mal einen kurzen Trail- und Nervencheck gemacht – abschnittsweise lag beides blank.
> Auch wenn noch nicht alle Standardstellen fahrbar sind, einige gingen schon wieder ganz gut …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 570687
> ...


Ajjjj die schrägen Wurzeln! Die sind ja im Sommer schon nicht freundlich, zumindest zu mir.


----------



## Lusio (2. Februar 2017)

*Maxed* Fatbiker waren Gestern am Oko etliche unterwegs


----------



## derwaaal (2. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Aber wärgli wahr ... ich war am Mondooch oben bei der Bergkapelle Kauernhofen - Högelstein und da sah es so aus
> Anhang anzeigen 570744


Könnte man mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Maxed (2. Februar 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> *Maxed* Fatbiker waren Gestern am Oko etliche unterwegs


Hab eig. a selber eins, sollte nur n Tipp sein falls wer mal da vorbeischaut und mal probieren will. War diesen Winter allerdings scho überall in der Fichtelei mim dicken, ausser am Oko ohmei  Letzte Woche wollte ich hin, dann kam der böse Virus dazwischen... "Seuftz". 

War gestern mal locker mit auskränkeln am Tiergarten unterwegs, das Eis ist mittlerweile Schneematschsülze, hat nur mit viel Glauben Spaß gemacht, aber keine Ausreden [emoji14].


----------



## lowfat (3. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gerade mal einen kurzen Trail- und Nervencheck gemacht – abschnittsweise lag beides blank.
> Auch wenn noch nicht alle Standardstellen fahrbar sind, einige gingen schon wieder ganz gut …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 570687
> ...


Gute Radwahl! Bei dem Gesabbel braucht man Schutzbleche 
Ich hab gestern auf meinem Arbeitsweg zum ersten mal im Wald kapituliert. Auf einem Stück sind zu blankem Eis zusammengefrorene Fahrrinnen voller Schmelzwasser. Da haben selbst die Spikes nicht mehr gegriffen


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

Will morgen um 11 die Trails am STB mal anschauen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2017)

später geht nich?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

ich habe ein Zeitfenster von 11 - 14 Uhr. Also recht viel später ist nicht


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2017)

um 1400 musst wieder am ppl sein?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

jup. also spätestens 12 losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2017)

Also für mich bleibt der Startpunkt um 11 am Parkplatz. Wer will mit?


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2017)

Ich muss erstmal schauen ob bei uns überhaupt was zammgeht, aber wenn dann sind wir so um 1345 rum an der Parke.

@HTWolfi du hast nicht zufällig nichts vor?


----------



## SuShu (3. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also für mich bleibt der Startpunkt um 11 am Parkplatz. Wer will mit?


Bin mit noch nicht sicher. Der Boden war heute auf dem Heimweg schon so matschig.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal schauen ob bei uns überhaupt was zammgeht, aber wenn dann sind wir so um 1345 rum an der Parke.
> @HTWolfi du hast nicht zufällig nichts vor?


Der Wolfi fährt bestimmt 

um 9°°, Bäume rausräumen und am besten fahrbare Trails auskundschaften
dann um 11°° mit @Milan0 
und um 13:53 (war doch bissl schwer der Boden) mit die Bamberger


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Bin mit noch nicht sicher. Der Boden war heute auf dem Heimweg schon so matschig.



am stb selbst?


----------



## ulli! (4. Februar 2017)

Fahren die Bamberger genauso schnell wie milano?
Weil wenn nein, wär ich evtl. dabei 
Aber nur gemächlich, war seit 3 Monaten nimmer aufm Bock...

Alternativ gurk ich am Tiergarten oder Kalchreuth bissle rum


----------



## ulli! (4. Februar 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> Fahren die Bamberger genauso schnell wie milano?
> Weil wenn nein, wär ich evtl. dabei
> Aber nur gemächlich, war seit 3 Monaten nimmer aufm Bock...
> 
> Alternativ gurk ich am Tiergarten oder Kalchreuth bissle rum


Bin raus am TG


----------



## Fatpak (4. Februar 2017)

i aaaa


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2017)

Waren beste Bodenverhältnisse.  Richtig griffig und stellenweise trocken. Dazu Sonne, was will man mehr

Was soll denn das heißen, ich fahre ja nicht schnell. Hatten heute einen 8.7er Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (4. Februar 2017)

Oko war heute auch nicht schlecht, richtiges Schuhwerk vorausgesetzt


----------



## Fatpak (4. Februar 2017)

talisman schrieb:


> Oko war heute auch nicht schlecht, richtiges Schuhwerk vorausgesetzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571676




Wo ist OKO?
So sah es am Tiergarten heute aus


----------



## talisman (4. Februar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Wo ist OKO?


Ochsenkopf 
@Maxed, Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Maxed (6. Februar 2017)

talisman schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf
> @Maxed, Danke für den Tipp


Ah cool  Gerne

Der HT Wolfi hat ja am Do die Biergarten Saison am Weissem Häusla eröffnet. Dank den Verhältnissen lieber gequatscht als gefahren. Man trifft sich halt doch alle paar Wochen mal


----------



## Milan0 (6. Februar 2017)

Wie schaut es morgen wieder aus? 19 Uhr STB?

Am Samstag war es echt gut zu fahren


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2017)

Nachdem sich hier keiner meldet, fahre ich nur eine kleine Runde mit dem Rennrad heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2017)

Bier 100er?


----------



## zephyr550 (7. Februar 2017)

hiho nachdem nun meine Prüfungen rum sind, kann ich mich wieder dem Biken widmen. Ich würd mich gerne mal anschließen und mal einige neue Trails kennenlernen, will aber keine Last sein ^^. Wieviel fährt Km ihr denn so ca. immer?


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier keiner meldet, fahre ich nur eine kleine Runde mit dem Rennrad heute



Ich melde mich mal. 
Derzeit bin ich selten in Nbg und einmal alle Autobahnkreutze zu durch fahren ist vor 19:00 weniger prickelnd. Macht euch keine Hoffnung - ich komme wieder 

Aktueller Forststrassenbericht: 
Praktisch alles Eisfrei und jeden Tag wird's weniger schlammig.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Februar 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Bier 100er?


Der ist am Mittwoch 

Die Tour am STB ist ca 12km lang und wir brauchen dafür zwischen 1.5h und 8h


----------



## zephyr550 (8. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Tour am STB ist ca 12km lang und wir brauchen dafür zwischen 1.5h und 8h


hört sich doch gut an. Wenn ihr noch Mitfahrer sucht wäre ich gern dabei


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2017)

Kannst dich gerne mal ranhängen. Wir lassen keinen im Wald zurück 
Fahren am Dienstag im Regelfall abends um 19 Uhr. Da brauchst du aber eine Lampe

Helm ist aber Voraussetzung, aber sollte selbstverständlich sein, ich sage das aber explizit, weil wir schon 1x Einen hatten der ohne Helm zum Treffpunkt kam!


----------



## ulli! (8. Februar 2017)

Und vergiss die Kippen nich


----------



## zephyr550 (8. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Helm ist aber Voraussetzung, aber sollte selbstverständlich sein, ich sage das aber explizit, weil wir schon 1x Einen hatten der ohne Helm zum Treffpunkt kam!


 
gut das es trotzdem nochmal erwähnt wird


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2017)

So langsam wird das Wetter ja wieder was für die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer hier 

Morgen wieder 19 Uhr STB


----------



## derwaaal (13. Februar 2017)

viel zu warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Februar 2017)

Zu finster


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Zu finster



sagt der mit dem besten Licht hier ....
Startzeit wird wohl etwas nach hinten verlegt, damit es ja dunkel ist und nicht mehr so warm


----------



## S P (13. Februar 2017)

Männerschnupfen


----------



## MasterP1989 (13. Februar 2017)

klingt gut, bin dabei, gerne auch früher wenn du es schaffst. Ansonsten ist 19 Uhr auch okay.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2017)

Muss leider absagen, darf mich morgen abend mit der Krankenkasse rumärgern! Sorry


----------



## zephyr550 (14. Februar 2017)

tut mir leid muss leider auch absagen, hab ganz verpeilt das heut Valentinstag ist... darf mir sonst was anhören .


----------



## scratch_a (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Februar 2017)

zephyr550 schrieb:


> tut mir leid muss leider auch absagen, hab ganz verpeilt das heut Valentinstag ist... darf mir sonst was anhören .


Ah geh, da muss ma mal Prioritäten setzen


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

wie sen die bedingungen im stb momentan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (18. Februar 2017)

Feucht jedoch nicht wirklich nass, dass es spritz beim Fahren – zumindest nicht bei dem Tempo mit dem wir in der Regel unterwegs sind.  Ich war heute allerdings nur direkt am STB. Gehe aber davon aus, dass es in Richtung Wendelstein auch nicht viel anders/schlechter ist.

Kurz gesagt, Bedingungen bei denen sich auch ein Schönwetterbiker auf die Trails traut.


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

na dann werdn wir wohl so um 10.30 uhr mal vorbei schaun, denn in unsrer heimat der fränischen liegt noch der weisse dräck


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Februar 2017)

Ich bin dann auch mal vor Ort, dann könnt ihr mich hinterher gleich 

 falls ich falsch lag, was den Zustand der Trails anbelangt.


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

des ham mer doch schon mal gehabt


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2017)

Ich komme auch mal wieder vorbei. 10:30 am Parkplatz?


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2017)

ich muss absagen, is was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (19. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mal wieder vorbei. 10:30 am Parkplatz?


Ja, du musst auch nicht alleine fahren …


peter metz schrieb:


> ich muss absagen, is was dazwischen gekommen


Kein Problem, trotzdem schade.


----------



## julian87 (19. Februar 2017)

ich komme auch.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

War übrigens eine richtig schöne Runde


----------



## julian87 (20. Februar 2017)

Jep. War Einwandfrei!


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

Sattelstütze funzt wieder?
Morgen wird wohl ins Wasser fallen ...


----------



## julian87 (20. Februar 2017)

Solange sie über 5 Grad warm ist geht sie Super.


----------



## microbat (20. Februar 2017)

...muss wohl 'ne Reverb sein...


----------



## craze (20. Februar 2017)

Servus,
was und wo ist denn STB?
Hat vielleicht einer von Euch einen Strava-Link zu Euren Runden für mich?

Grüße,
Martin https://www.strava.com/athletes/4972893


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

STB == Steinbrüchlein

Ist im Nürnberg Süden. Startpunkt der Touren ist der Parkplatz der gleichnamigen Gaststätte


----------



## craze (20. Februar 2017)

Ah, ok, danke.
Liegt aweng blöd für mich, bin aus der Nordstadt.
Und die Trails sind da arg technisch mit Drops oder kann ein Rennradlutscher wie ich auch mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

Die Trails kann man sehr techniklastig gestalten. Drops sind eher keine dabei. Also muss man nicht. Unsere Tour lässt sich mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik auch mit einem XC fahren. Wird aber allgemein nicht so empfohlen


----------



## craze (20. Februar 2017)

Das heißt, Ihr fahrt mit Enduros?
Hab jetzt neu ein Trek Stache plus (29+), nachdem ich fast 10 Jahre nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war und mein Votec T5 im Keller verstaubt ist.
Egal, kann ich mir bei Gelegenheit ja mal anschauen, wenn ich mich nicht trau, fahr ich alleine weiter


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

wir fahren alle CC Progressiv 

kein Plan was mein Rad ist. Ich fahre damit




Kannst dich gerne mal dranhängen. Wir beißen nicht


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2017)

@craze 

hast du ein anständiges Licht für Nightrides? Fahren im Regelfall jeden Dienstag um 19 Uhr eine Tour


----------



## derwaaal (20. Februar 2017)

craze schrieb:


> Egal, kann ich mir bei Gelegenheit ja mal anschauen, wenn ich mich nicht trau, fahr ich alleine weiter


schieben geht immer, es wird dann auch gewartet. Geht meist eh schneller als runtergezittert ... (nicht zuletzt gesünder)


----------



## craze (20. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @craze
> 
> hast du ein anständiges Licht für Nightrides? Fahren im Regelfall jeden Dienstag um 19 Uhr eine Tour


Licht hab ich. Das ist kein Problem.
Morgen wird's bei mir nix werden, aber vielleicht nächste Woche.
Und ansonsten immer Sonntag?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Am Wochenende gibt es keinen festen Termin. Wird aber meistens hier bekannt gegeben ob und wann wir fahren.


----------



## zephyr550 (21. Februar 2017)

radelt ihr eigentlich zum STB hin? bräuchte laut gmaps mitm rad knappe 45min.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich ja 
Aber heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. Februar 2017)

Sicher nicht


----------



## Gravelander (22. Februar 2017)

ist jemand von euch beim Critical Mass am Freitag dabei?


----------



## craze (23. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre eigentlich regelmäßig mit. Ob ich es morgen schaffe, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich bin regelmäßig dabei und werde wohl auch morgen mit fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2017)

Jemand Lust morgen gegen 11 eine Runde STB zu fahren?


----------



## softlurch (25. Februar 2017)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2017)

Top


----------



## bärlein (25. Februar 2017)

Hätte morgen auch Lust mitzufahren - wird es recht schnell? Oder sehr technisch - falls ja, muss ich halt ab und zu den Chickenway nehmen ;-/


----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2017)

nein und ja


----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2017)

Einfach die Standard Runde. Und schnell gibt es bei uns nicht


----------



## softlurch (26. Februar 2017)

Geile Runde heute. Erst Bremsbelägewechsel - merke: Ersatzbeläge dabei. Und dann nen Platten - Ersatzschlauch daheim. Ist also mit einem ergiebigen Spaziergang ruhig ausgeklungen. Top, dass der freundliche Mitfahrer dann sein Auto für die innerstädtische Rückreise geholt hat!


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2017)

Ja aber Bodenverhältnisse waren Top.


----------



## bärlein (26. Februar 2017)

Oje, das klingt nicht gut. Da hätte ich heute bei der Pannenhilfe punkten können...


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2017)

bärlein schrieb:


> Oje, das klingt nicht gut. Da hätte ich heute bei der Pannenhilfe punkten können...


Warst Du nicht dabei?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

haben sich 2 2er Gruppen gebildet. Wäre sonst ein zu großer Trailwurm geworden 

Morgen bei nicht Regen 19 Uhr STB! ̶K̶̶e̶̶i̶̶n̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶A̶̶u̶̶s̶̶r̶̶e̶̶d̶̶e̶̶n̶

/edit:
muss mich rausreden. Habe Papierkram zu erledigen ...


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> haben sich 2 2er Gruppen gebildet. Wäre sonst ein zu großer Trailwurm geworden
> 
> Morgen bei nicht Regen 19 Uhr STB! ̶K̶̶e̶̶i̶̶n̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶A̶̶u̶̶s̶̶r̶̶e̶̶d̶̶e̶̶n̶
> 
> ...


die erste Ausrede steht ja schon da: 





Milan0 schrieb:


> bei nicht Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2017)

Neue Schlüsselstelle am Steinbrüchlein entdeckt.


----------



## S P (1. März 2017)




----------



## derwaaal (1. März 2017)

Ojee, da bin ich mal die Bilder von der Erstbefahrung gespannt.


----------



## knetis (1. März 2017)

Servus, sagt mal kennt jemand einen Schweißer? Habe einen gebrochenen Stahlrahmen...siehe hier.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## microbat (1. März 2017)

MacGyver repariert doch den Rahmen am Trail mit Kabelbinder, Tape und 'ner Packung Streichhölzer 

(Sorry - bei der Vorlage konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten)

Frag doch mal in der Fahrradkiste Nürnberg an...


----------



## knetis (1. März 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> MacGyver repariert doch den Rahmen am Trail mit Kabelbinder, Tape und 'ner Packung Streichhölzer
> 
> (Sorry - bei der Vorlage konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten)
> 
> Frag doch mal in der Fahrradkiste Nürnberg an...



Ne wenn dann Kaugummi und ner Büroklammer   aber Mal im ernst...
Ja in der Kiste schau ich morgen mal vorbei.


----------



## Milan0 (3. März 2017)

Morgen 14:30 2h STB Tour


----------



## S P (3. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen 14:30 2h STB Tour


Check. Was steht denn auf dem Plan?


----------



## Milan0 (3. März 2017)

Standard. Muss um fünf wieder daheim sein. Kurzes Zeitfenster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (3. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen 14:30 2h STB Tour


wo genau wäre denn der Treffpunkt?
bin erst seit kurzem in Nürnberg, wäre nun aber schon mal an einer schönen Runde interessiert.


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2017)

Ist der Parkplatz vor der Wirtschaft "am Steinbrüchlein 20"

https://goo.gl/maps/XCwsT3uAu3D2


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Neue Schlüsselstelle am Steinbrüchlein entdeckt.



Wie lange hast gebraucht bis Du das rausgemeiselt hast ?


----------



## Milan0 (4. März 2017)

Schöne Runde heute


----------



## S P (4. März 2017)

Fand ich auch


----------



## zephyr550 (5. März 2017)

Danke das ich dabei sein durfte hat riesen Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2017)

Na klar. Hast dich gut geschlagen


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2017)

Nix gebrochen an meinem Radl. Wäre auch gelacht, wenn das nicht bombproof ist  
Einmal alles sauber gemacht, schon knackt nichts mehr


----------



## zephyr550 (7. März 2017)

würde gern am Wochenende wieder mit .


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2017)

Wochenende ist noch lange hin  

Ich falle heute krankheitsbedingt aus. Wenn jemand überhaupt fahren hätte wollen


----------



## microbat (7. März 2017)

Gute Besserung und - och nöö...


----------



## Gravelander (7. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist der Parkplatz vor der Wirtschaft "am Steinbrüchlein 20"
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/XCwsT3uAu3D2


sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, hatte einen Radunfall und muss mich körperlich noch weiter erholen (nicht zuu wild, dafür das es ein Frontalcrash mit PKW war, aber immerhin wild genug, als das ich momentan aufs Rad steigen könnte -.-)
Ein andern Mal bin ich wirklich gern dabei!
Danke für den Link!


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2017)

Straße ist gefährlich!
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Lusio (7. März 2017)

*derwaaal*
noch nicht weg?


----------



## Milan0 (7. März 2017)

Oha gute Besserung! Ja Straßenverkehr ist gefährlich


----------



## zephyr550 (7. März 2017)

meine Reifen sind da !!  

gute Besserung hoffentlich bist schnell wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> *derwaaal*
> noch nicht weg?


Freitag.


----------



## zephyr550 (9. März 2017)

steht scho was für Samstag? allein trau ich mich nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Milan0 (9. März 2017)

Samstag schaut bei mir wohl eher schlecht aus. Komme diese WE wohl eher nur sehr kurzfristig zum fahren ...


----------



## Milan0 (9. März 2017)

Also jetzt doch Samstag. Wieder so gegen 14:30.

Diesmal pünktlich abfahren


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. März 2017)

Hallo, wo geht es los? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## flachmaennchen (10. März 2017)

Puh so spät. Standardrunde geplant? Wird ja ziemlich wickiwicki sein.


----------



## SuShu (10. März 2017)

Ich komme evtl. auch.


----------



## zephyr550 (10. März 2017)

Früher wäre mir lieber, bin aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## Milan0 (10. März 2017)

Jup Standard Runde. Früher geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zephyr550 (11. März 2017)

Bin gleich da wartet bitte auf mich


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2017)

Super schöne Runde wieder 

Für den Biergarten danach war es manchen noch zu kalt


----------



## S P (11. März 2017)

War topp!


----------



## softlurch (11. März 2017)

Ich fahr' morgen zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr ne Runde ...


----------



## zephyr550 (12. März 2017)

Bin so platt, war aber ne geile tour!


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. März 2017)

Wir peilen auch mal 11 Uhr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (12. März 2017)

Herrliches Biergartenwetter heute [emoji481]


----------



## Milan0 (12. März 2017)

ach ganz vergessen, in Mittelerde liegt ein Riesenbaum drin. Nimmt den ganzen "Flow" raus. 
Dafür braucht man aber etwas größeres Werkzeug ...


----------



## softlurch (12. März 2017)

... Haben wir bemerkt [emoji6]


----------



## S P (12. März 2017)

Genau - der Flow... der hat da irgendwie gefehlt


----------



## scratch_a (12. März 2017)

Hat heute wer auf dem Weg zwischen Ungelstetten und Röthenbach sein Rücklicht verloren und liest es zufällig? Dann bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## microbat (12. März 2017)

Flow in Mittelerde hört sich an wie Grillen am Schicksalsberg 
Egal - wenn der Baum zu fett zum raussägen ist, wie wäre es mit ner Umleitung (Großräumig ) oder Überbau (North Shore).


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2017)

So morgen Abend soll es wunderbar werden! 
19 Uhr STB Runde. Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## zephyr550 (13. März 2017)

Neuer Bremshebel ist bestellt , werde aber kommenden Samstag nicht können, sagt bescheid falls am Sonntag ne Tour geplant ist.


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2017)

wer ist heute noch dabei?

Fahren auch nicht in Mittelerde rein


----------



## S P (14. März 2017)

Der Akku hängt schon mal am Ladegerät... und wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, dann schaue ich vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2017)




----------



## microbat (14. März 2017)

Hi - komme auch mal wieder


----------



## LosHillos (14. März 2017)

Hi, 

bin neu hier und auch noch net lang aufm Rad. (fahr erst seit Ende letzten Jahres)
Wo seid ihr denn so unterwegs und mit was für Rädern?

Ich fahr ein Enduro mit 160mm

Grüße!


----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2017)

50% Schwund heute... 
War aber  dennoch eine schöne  Runde 
Biergarten danach  ist noch zu frisch und dunkel...


----------



## HTWolfi (20. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ach ganz vergessen, in Mittelerde liegt ein Riesenbaum drin. Nimmt den ganzen "Flow" raus.


»Flow« ist wieder sichergestellt …


----------



## microbat (20. März 2017)

Faltsäge


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. März 2017)

Puh wenn ich das rechts sehe hat da ja doch noch ordentlich was gefehlt. Das sah live nach mehr aus.
Hast du nach den 3 Stunden noch 6 weitere investiert, oder gabs doch ne größere Säge im Schuppen?


----------



## S P (20. März 2017)

Egal. Hauptsache der Flow ist wieder gewährleistet!


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2017)

ja leck mich fett Wolfi! Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## efpinza (22. März 2017)

kann man hier mal [email protected]! oder ist das eine geschlossene gruppe?$#!


----------



## zephyr550 (23. März 2017)

Seit ihr am Samstag wieder unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2017)

Also bei uns kann sich jeder anschließen. Solltest nur einen Helm mitbringen. 

Ich bin Samstag raus. Fahre evtl Sonntag eine  Crossrunde...


----------



## 0815p (23. März 2017)

wir werden wahrscheinlich sonntags mal wieder stb fohren


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. März 2017)

Wann? 
Vielleicht habe Lust schlecht auszuschauen 

Freitag (=morgen) ab ~14:30 fahr ich höchstwahrscheinlich am TG


----------



## lowfat (23. März 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir werden wahrscheinlich sonntags mal wieder stb fohren


da wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. März 2017)

Ich sag noch Bescheid wann, aber ich denke 10.30uhr


----------



## HTWolfi (24. März 2017)

Falls jemand morgen Lust auf *Flowtrails* und *Spitzkehren* haben sollte, morgen soll es mal wieder ins *Altmühltal* gehen, genauer gesagt nach *Kipfenberg*. Runde hat grob 35km und 900hm und wie immer alles ganz entspannt.

Treffpunkt in Kipfenberg ist der Parkplatz am Krankenhaus/Kurpark. Uhrzeit 10:00 Uhr.
https://www.google.de/maps/dir//48.9533916,11.3948722/@48.9539466,11.3935999,547m/data=!3m1!1e3

Ein (mein) Auto ist schon voll (3 Biker und 1 Trailrunnerin).


----------



## zephyr550 (24. März 2017)

würde gern morgen wieder ne runde drehn, aber zum altmühltal ists mir leider zu weit.
jemand da der morgen ne runde fährt?


----------



## S P (24. März 2017)

@HTWolfi 
Schad, klappt leider ned. Viel Spaß und heile Knochen!


----------



## HTWolfi (25. März 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Treffpunkt in Kipfenberg ist der Parkplatz am Krankenhaus/Kurpark. Uhrzeit *10:45 Uhr*.
> *Zwei Plätze im Auto frei *(aktuell dabei *1* Biker und 1 Trailrunnerin).


Kleine Änderungen (siehe rot/fett).


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2017)

morgen 10.30uhr stb, dran denken an zeitumstellung


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. März 2017)

Komm vielleicht mit zum STB.
Muss 15:00 wieder daheim sein, kann also nicht so viel rumstehen


----------



## zephyr550 (25. März 2017)

Bin dabei kann aber auch nur bis ca 13uhr


----------



## zephyr550 (26. März 2017)

Werd mich um 5min verspäten


----------



## zephyr550 (26. März 2017)

war ne echt geile Runde mit ner tollen Truppe 
nur schad das ich eher gehn musste... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2017)

Hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können, dass es bei der Truppe die 8h Runde ist 

Wie schaut es Dienstag aus? Wie immer?


----------



## lowfat (27. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können, dass es bei der Truppe die 8h Runde ist


Die schönsten Dinge im Leben sollte man langsam machen


----------



## LeFritzz (27. März 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die schönsten Dinge im Leben sollte man langsam machen


Dann frage ich mich, warum Du schon mal wie ein Gestörter der Gruppe davon fährst, bloß weil angeblich Dein Singlespeed nicht langsamer zu fahren ist.


----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum Du schon mal wie ein Gestörter der Gruppe davon fährst, bloß weil angeblich Dein Singlespeed nicht langsamer zu fahren ist.


Deshalb Zwinkersmile


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2017)

Wie schaut es jetzt aus heute Abend? 

19 Uhr STB


----------



## S P (28. März 2017)

Heute ohne mich.


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2017)

Nachdem die üblichen Verdächtigen bisher auch keine Zeit haben, fahre ich heute auch nicht. Kann ich endlich meinen Pendler zum 3. wegen der undichter XT Bremse zum Händler bringen


----------



## derwaaal (28. März 2017)

Pendler mit Scheibenbremse? Hätte ich bei Dir nicht gedacht


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2017)

Der hat sogar einen Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche, Nabenschaltung, Gepäckträger, Pedalreflektoren und überhaupt 100% StVZO konform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. März 2017)

100% StVZO konform


----------



## derwaaal (28. März 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> 100% StVZO konform


bis Du die Yingding hinhängst, aber brauchst ja net wehen Narbendynamo.
zu dem Radl passt ja dann eher Felgenbremse, dacht ich. vor allem weil du mir mal von Deinen Bremsen am CX vorgeschwärmt hast


----------



## Gravelander (30. März 2017)

Morgen ist wieder Critical Mass 18 Uhr am Opernhaus.
Dieses Mal werde ich definitiv anwesend sein, falls jemand anderes aus dem Forum auch dabei sein sollte, insbesondere diejenigen, die sich hier auch regelmäßig zu Fahrten verabreden, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich gern einfach ansprecht.
Ich werde ein relativ auffälliges, verlängertes Salamandre-Fatbike in Schwarz, mit blauen Akzenten, fahren.

Ansonsten lese ich momentan nur selten hier mit, aber hoffe dennoch, dass man sich auch so mal an einem Tag für eine Runde treffen wird. Bin auch ggf. mit Fahrzeug mobil.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## derwaaal (30. März 2017)

Der @Milan0 ist immer am Start. 
Ich bin nicht da.


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2017)

Heute nicht


----------



## zephyr550 (31. März 2017)

werde erstmals auch dabei sein, bin aber dann mit der frau unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. März 2017)

Falls no wer ZuL hat - heute nachmittag nach der Arbeit wrsl so ab 15:00 bin ich an der Alten Veste, etc oder am STB unterwegs


----------



## zephyr550 (1. April 2017)

Hey, wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Shimano Anlagen hat und mir den evtl leihen könnte. Müsste noch meine Bremspumpe erneuern.. Flüssigkeit hab ich da.  
Wer mag kann auch gleich mitmachen, Bier hab ich hier genug stehn


----------



## softlurch (1. April 2017)

Ich werd morgen zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr zu ner Runde STB starten. Wenn einer Z.u.L.h. kann'r Bescheid geben.


----------



## Milan0 (2. April 2017)

Entlüftungskit von Shimano habe ich da. Kannst dir ausleihen.


----------



## Milan0 (3. April 2017)

Geht morgen was? 
Laut wetter.com soll es abends trocken sein.
19 Uhr STB?


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Was los? Keiner ZuL?


----------



## microbat (4. April 2017)

Kann nicht - hab "Rücken" 
Hab' am Freitag 'ne Bodenprobe genommen und mir irgendwie 'nen Muskel gezerrt...


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

aua, dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!

Wenn keiner will fahre ich halt auch nicht. Komme ich heute wenigstens dazu mal die Sommerreifen auf das Auto zu ziehen


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2017)

Weiß noch net ob es zeitlich hinhaut, aber ist ja eh zu spät jetzt.
Fahrt Ihr jetzt noch mit Lampe? Wenn man länger als ne Stunde fahren will, muss der Illuminator mit, schätze ich. Oder Fehleinschätzung?


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Jup Lampe ist schon noch vom Vorteil. Glaube der DAV fährt heute auch am STB. Aber wohl noch früher als bei uns geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (4. April 2017)

DAV 17:30


----------



## microbat (4. April 2017)

...ab 20:00 Uhr sollte man derzeit 'nen Licht dabei haben...


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. April 2017)

Servus, hat jemand von euch einen Abzieher für die Kurbel und eine Heißluftpistole? Ich bekomme meine Kurbel nicht mehr ab. Patronenlager 4 Kant. Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (5. April 2017)

Alles dafür da. Kannst dir morgen abholen


----------



## derwaaal (5. April 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> ...ab 20:00 Uhr sollte man derzeit 'nen Licht dabei haben...


ich war gestern bis ca. 20:30-20:45 ohne Licht unterwegs und aufm Heimweg n paar neue und alte Trails ausgekundschaftet, ging noch gut ohne Licht, aber gut, am Schluss war es auch nicht mehr im dichten Wald.



MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Servus, hat jemand von euch einen Abzieher für die Kurbel und eine Heißluftpistole? Ich bekomme meine Kurbel nicht mehr ab. Patronenlager 4 Kant. Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Grüße


Abzieher hab ich da.
Ich hatte letzte Jahr auch das Problem, Erhitzung habe ich nicht gebraucht. 
Aber n hochwertiger Maulschlüssel mit guter Passform und ausreichendem Hebel (evtl. verlängern mit Rohr o.ä.) hat das gelangt, und bissl Schmalz im Arm


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. April 2017)

Die beim Stadler haben es mir für ein Trinkgeld gelöst. Aber wie schon vorgeschlagen mit einer ordentlichen Verlängerung^^. Mein Billigwerkzeug hätte wohl gnadenlos versagt.

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich kommenden Dienstag dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2017)

Top. Brauchst mein Werkzeug dann also nicht mehr.

Wenn das Wetter passt, Sonntag eine Runde STB? Zeitlich aber eher nicht die 8h sondern eher die 2h Runde


----------



## SuShu (6. April 2017)

Also ich möchte am WE wieder weiter raus: Fränkische, Pegnitztal oder Hersbrucker ist mir egal. Samstag oder Sonntag sind beide möglich. Da kann ich mich nach potenziellen Mitfahrern richten. Transportmittel Zug und dann eine Streckentour wäre auch mal wieder eine Option.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (6. April 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Also ich möchte am WE wieder weiter raus: Fränkische, Pegnitztal oder Hersbrucker ist mir egal. Samstag oder Sonntag sind beide möglich. Da kann ich mich nach potenziellen Mitfahrern richten. Transportmittel Zug und dann eine Streckentour wäre auch mal wieder eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 303750 (6. April 2017)

Bei einer Zugfahrt wären wir am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. April 2017)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## SuShu (6. April 2017)

Okay, Sonntag und Startpunkt mit Zuganbindung von Nürnberg steht.

@DaFriiitz: nur ohne R.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. April 2017)

[QUOTE="@DaFriiitz: nur ohne R.[/QUOTE]
Aberrr ich chabe gar kein Rrrr....


----------



## zephyr550 (7. April 2017)

macht morgen jmd ne tour?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. April 2017)

Wo geht es nun am SO los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (7. April 2017)

Wenn es der Bikemanufaktur recht ist um 10:Uhr ab Velden, Bahnhof.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. April 2017)

Bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (8. April 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wenn es der Bikemanufaktur recht ist um 10:Uhr ab Velden, Bahnhof.


10 Uhr in Velden ist ok. Sind für alles offen.
Kommen allerdings nicht mit dem Zug.


----------



## S P (9. April 2017)

@Golzman 




Und der besagte Trail...


----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2017)

War eine schöne Runde 

Die slow motion wäre noch interessant


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2017)

Habe mich mal wieder die "Kante" getraut zu fahren


----------



## S P (10. April 2017)

Foto ist topp!


----------



## Milan0 (10. April 2017)

Absolut 

Den Gesichtsausdruck, nach 2m Nosewheelie nach der Kante, musste ich zensieren


----------



## pfiff (11. April 2017)

Servus, ich 
hätte Lust nach längerem wieder mal mit dem DAV loszuziehen. Weiß jemand, wo die heute unterwegs sind? Danke.


----------



## SuShu (11. April 2017)

17:30 Alte Veste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (11. April 2017)

Danke. Wird wohl leider 
zu knapp


----------



## Edifice (19. April 2017)

Servusla..

Suche Anfänger die ebenfalls Recht frisch angefangen haben, downhill zu fahren 
Wohne in Nürnberg und bin noch voll der Noob!
So ab 20+ Jahre
Gerne PM's

Grüßle


----------



## lordad (21. April 2017)

Jemand Lust am Sonntag  Nachmittag so ab 15 Uhr am NBG TG zu fahren ?`
Plane die nicht ganz so wilden Sachen mehrfach zu fahren.
Snake Line (Links vom Haupteingang im Wald), Southpark, Enduro (Die direkt daneben mit dem Holzkicker in der Mitte), Yolo (Was halt noch über ist davon der Anfang) , Stromschneisse etc.

Nix allzuwildes... halt bischen Springen und bischen Trails fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2017)

Ich würde morgen um 10 eine Runde STB fahren. Standard Runde ohne viel rumstehen. Will um 13 Uhr wieder daheim sein


----------



## NiclasBabik (22. April 2017)

Servus. Suche jemanden, der mit mir am Schmausenbuck paar Trails fahren möchte. Zwischen 13/14 - 16 wäre super.


----------



## lordad (22. April 2017)

Hi Niclas
Also ich könnte ab 15 Uhr am NBG Tiergarten Haupteingang sein.und würde dann links davon 2-3x die Snake line fahren dann weiter zur Southpark...
Ich kenne bei weitem nicht alle Trails aber halt so die gängigsten die ich auch oben aufgezählt habe.
Leider funktioniert bei mir gerade auf der Seite in Chrome weder PNs noch kann ich zitieren oder editieren.....


----------



## lordad (22. April 2017)

Leider kann ich nicht editieren ... sämtliche Funktionen des Forums funktionieren bei mir seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr (Der Bildschirm wird Grau und dann passiert nix)
Ich bin einfach morgen 15 uhr am Haupteingang mit nem Blauen Giant Reign und weißem Helm...
Wer bock hat kann gerne mit


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2017)

hab des selbe proplem mit chrome, mal sehen wann des wieder funkt


----------



## NiclasBabik (22. April 2017)

Hab auch mit Chrome hier Probleme.
Morgen bin ich leider eingeschränkt, evtl. ein anderes mal. Bin Hardtailfahrer, also die harten Sachen sind noch nichts für mich. Trotzdem nehm ich das Bike gut ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (22. April 2017)

NiclasBabik schrieb:


> Hab auch mit Chrome hier Probleme.
> Morgen bin ich leider eingeschränkt, evtl. ein anderes mal. Bin Hardtailfahrer, also die harten Sachen sind noch nichts für mich. Trotzdem nehm ich das Bike gut ran.



Okay , dass was ich morgen fahren will , ist zwar relativ "gemäßigt" , aber mit nem 100mm CC Hardtail kann mans eigl nicht fahren
Nur in Zeitlupe runterbremsen

Zitierfunktion geht bei mir gerade wieder


----------



## NiclasBabik (22. April 2017)

Ist eher ein AM. 120 mm, Drops so bis Oberschenkelhoch ca., mehr will ich dem Rad nicht zumuten.


----------



## Domowoi (22. April 2017)

@lordad @NiclasBabik Wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich auch um 15 Uhr am Start.


----------



## NiclasBabik (23. April 2017)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @lordad @NiclasBabik Wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich auch um 15 Uhr am Start.


Wie gesagt heute kann ich leider nicht, aber gerne ein anderes mal


----------



## MarkusNBG (23. April 2017)

wäre es mit einer WhatsApp Gruppe nicht einfacher bzgl. Verabredung? keine Ahnung ob das schon mal Thema war.


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2017)

das is genau das problem; es gibt hunderte/tausende gruppen, statt sich zentral zu verabreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2017)

War eine super Runde heute zu zweit 

Lass die Ausfahrten weiter hier ausschreiben. 
Am besten gründet man noch eine Facebook Gruppe, ach moment die gibt oder gab es ja schon  
Macht was ihr wollt, ich schreibe hier wann und wo ich fahre und jeder darf mit


----------



## lordad (23. April 2017)

Genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht 

Wenn ich bock habe schreibe ich hier und wenn wer mitwill gut , wenn net , dann halt net  Auch gut
War jedenfalls auch bei 
*Domowoi  und mir a gute Runde .*

*Top *


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2017)

Ich nehme an heute Abend fällt ins Wasser?


----------



## S P (25. April 2017)

Wegen Umzug entschuldigt!


----------



## microbat (25. April 2017)

Regnet doch kaum, dafür finde ich's frisch. Bin froh endlich daheim zu sein und werfe den Ofen an...


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2017)

Ich fahre am Samstag um 15 Uhr eine Runde STB. Bisschen Spielen ist drin. Licht wollte ich keins einpacken

@zephyr550 
kommst mit? Könnten wir wieder das Entlüftungskit tauschen


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2017)

Ach und heute Abend CM nicht vergessen


----------



## Fatpak (28. April 2017)

bin bis 17.15 Uhr malochen, werde euch hinterher hecheln müssen


----------



## Jamaika23 (28. April 2017)

Tach,

ich würde mich morgen spontan anschließen, 15Uhr Parkplatz beim Spielplatz?

Gruß


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2017)

Jup direkt am Parkplatz. Denke du wirst uns nicht übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. April 2017)

Martina und ich werden morgen um 1000uhr stb fohren, die übliche runde


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2017)

War heute wieder eine richtig schöne Runde, mit ausklingen beim weißen Häusla


----------



## HTWolfi (30. April 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina und ich werden morgen um 1000uhr stb fohren, die übliche runde


Bescheid, dabei.


----------



## MasterP1989 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich würde Samstag um Nürnberg herum gerne eine Runde Biken, ab 13 Uhr rum. Hätte noch jemand das Bedürfnis?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich würde auch gerne, bin aber nicht da 

Am STB ist am Samstag um 15 Uhr irgendein Trailrun oder so. Könnte evtl voll werden


----------



## DrJohn (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich war noch nie am Steinbrüchlein, wollte aber Sonntag Nachmittag dort mal ne Runde drehen. Falls es jemand dabei wäre - und das Wetter mitspielt - würde ich so gegen 1430/15 Uhr dort losfahren...


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2017)

wir fahren heute gegen 1400 ne runde in dörfleins/kemmern. Dürft euch ruhig ma anschließen..


----------



## lordad (7. Mai 2017)

Wenn es nicht allzusehr schifft habe ich vor gegen 15 Uhr meine übliche Runde zu fahren , die ich nun dank Domowoi etwas erweitert habe

Snakeline -> Southpark -> Alte flow (Sketchy Downhill auf Strawa) -> 3er Line -> Steintreppe -> neue Flow (Wobei ich da das meiste nicht fahren kann und die Wilde Maus chicken Line nehme)-> Yolo (Was noch steht) Stromschneiße South -> wieder hoch und alles repeat
dann über Stromschneiße north heim.

Ist wie gesagt auch Wetterabhängig.

*Edifice ,
NiclasBabik
Domowoi

oder wer anderes bock mitzufahren ?
*


----------



## Domowoi (7. Mai 2017)

@lordad Sorry zu spät gelesen. Ich bin krank und hab deswegen nur eine ganz leichte Runde gedreht. Dir/Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

ich habe heute Abend um 17 Uhr erst noch einen Termin. Hoffe der dauert nicht so lange.
Würde dann gerne wieder eine Runde STB fahren. 

19 Uhr am Parkplatz. Kann sein, dass ich 10min länger brauche


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (9. Mai 2017)

Hey Ihr lieben Frankenländer. Ich bin demnächst (25. Bis 28.05.) mal wieder in Nürnberg/ Erlangen um meine ehemaligen Kollegen zu besuchen. Am Samstag würde ich mich gerne nen halben Tag zum Biken ausklinken. Als ich noch in Erlangen gelebt habe war ich leider noch nicht MTB-infiziert, daher kenne ich mich mit den hiesigen Trails eben nicht aus. Ich hätte jetzt folgende Alternativen.

A: Einer meiner Freunde vor Ort ist DHler und hat mir angeboten mit mir in den naheliegenden Park (Osternohe) zu fahren. Ich bin mit meinem FR Stahl HT vor Ort, er hat mir versichert dort sei damit alles zu fahren. Wobei er sicherlich der bessere Fahrer ist. Ich fahre gerne flott und auch mal rumpelig, war aber bis jetzt noch nie in einem Park und ziehe daher in der Regel natürliche Trails vor. Was meint Ihr denn so zu dem Park?

B: Ich besorge mir Tipps bezüglich möglicher Touren bei euch und versuche mich so durchzuschlagen. Wie gut ist das denn eurer Meinung nach machbar und wie spaßig kann das in der näheren Umgebung so werden?

C: Jemand von euch nimmt sich meiner an und fährt mit mir gemeinsam eine Tour mit den schönsten Trails. Hierfür würde ich mich mit einem Bierchen (ja, euer gutes Bier) und quasi ewiger Dankbarkeit erkenntlich zeigen.   Außerdem könnte ich im Gegenzug auch anbieten bei Gelegenheit mal eine Tour in Berlin zu guiden. Und ja, auch hier kann man ganz schicke Trails finden.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

Zu A) wohl möglich. Ich selbst bin da aber auch noch nie gefahren.

zu B) ein Local als Guide ist wohl immer vorzuziehen, womit wir bei C wären 

Ich bin an dem WE nicht daheim, sonst hätte ich dich auf eine Runde durch unser schönes Steinbrüchlein mitgenommen.


----------



## NiclasBabik (9. Mai 2017)

Eine weitere Option ist der Bikepark Ochsenkopf. Dort gibt es neben dem Park auch weitere schöne Singletrails, bzw. man kann auch gut Touren fahren. Ungefähr 1:15 Stunden weg von Nürnberg. Einfach der Autobahn folgen, wenn du nach Osternohe fahren würdest.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

Ja hier herscht rege Begeisterung für die Dienstagsausfahrt 

Ich crosse heute eine Runde. Ganz lockeres Rollen mit viel Schotterweganteil. Wer Lust hat, geht so ca um 19 Uhr am Z Bau los


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (9. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zu A) wohl möglich. Ich selbst bin da aber auch noch nie gefahren.
> 
> zu B) ein Local als Guide ist wohl immer vorzuziehen, womit wir bei C wären
> 
> Ich bin an dem WE nicht daheim, sonst hätte ich dich auf eine Runde durch unser schönes Steinbrüchlein mitgenommen.



Schade das Du nicht da bist. Aber Danke Dir schonmal.



NiclasBabik schrieb:


> Eine weitere Option ist der Bikepark Ochsenkopf. Dort gibt es neben dem Park auch weitere schöne Singletrails, bzw. man kann auch gut Touren fahren. Ungefähr 1:15 Stunden weg von Nürnberg. Einfach der Autobahn folgen, wenn du nach Osternohe fahren würdest.



Da ich eigentlich Freunde vor Ort besuche, möchte ich nicht zu lange weg sein bzw. will die Abwesenheit auch nutzen. Da sind mir die 2,5 Stunden im Auto eher zu viel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (9. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja hier herscht rege Begeisterung für die Dienstagsausfahrt
> 
> Ich crosse heute eine Runde. Ganz lockeres Rollen mit viel Schotterweganteil. Wer Lust hat, geht so ca um 19 Uhr am Z Bau los



Hi - bei mir liegt es daran, das i' 'etz los kumm.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja hier herscht rege Begeisterung für die Dienstagsausfahrt
> 
> Ich crosse heute eine Runde. Ganz lockeres Rollen mit viel Schotterweganteil. Wer Lust hat, geht so ca um 19 Uhr am Z Bau los


Bin jetzt erst heim gekommen. Wird heute nichts mehr, aber war ja sowieso weniger Interesse


----------



## lordad (10. Mai 2017)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Hey Ihr lieben Frankenländer. Ich bin demnächst (25. Bis 28.05.) mal wieder in Nürnberg/ Erlangen um meine ehemaligen Kollegen zu besuchen. Am Samstag würde ich mich gerne nen halben Tag zum Biken ausklinken. Als ich noch in Erlangen gelebt habe war ich leider noch nicht MTB-infiziert, daher kenne ich mich mit den hiesigen Trails eben nicht aus. Ich hätte jetzt folgende Alternativen.
> 
> A: Einer meiner Freunde vor Ort ist DHler und hat mir angeboten mit mir in den naheliegenden Park (Osternohe) zu fahren. Ich bin mit meinem FR Stahl HT vor Ort, er hat mir versichert dort sei damit alles zu fahren. Wobei er sicherlich der bessere Fahrer ist. Ich fahre gerne flott und auch mal rumpelig, war aber bis jetzt noch nie in einem Park und ziehe daher in der Regel natürliche Trails vor. Was meint Ihr denn so zu dem Park?
> 
> ...




25.5 ist ja anscheinend Feiertag ? Hab ich frei und könnte dich am NBG Tiergarten rumlotsen und am von dir präferierten 27.5  ist dies ebenfalls möglich, wenn auch erst ab 15.30 Uhr.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht

a.) Wie gut du fahren kannst
b. )  Wie stabil dein HT ist.   FR  verstehe ich  Freeride drunter : Also am HT 150mm mit mind 34er Rohren vorne und hinten sehr stabile Streben ?

Falls du die absoluten Grundlagen beherrscht (Mehr braucht es nicht ) : Bunnyhop und Drops von ca ~ 0,5 bis 1m , sowie einfaches Anlieger fahren und grundlegende Kurventechnik
wirst du am Tiergarten mit nem FR Hardtail imo sehr sehr viel Spaß haben.

Ist ne Runde die ca 1h dauert und ich 2-3x fahren würde.
Jede Runde hat 9 Trails, die Hauptsächlich aus kleineren Rampen , Anliegern , Wurzelteppichen bestehen.

Von daher würde ich mich anbieten.
Ich fahre nun noch nicht sooo gut (Kann halt nur die oben angesprochenen Basics) Aber kann dort bis auf die Neue Flowline (Da sind halt krasse Sprünge die an sich BIkeparkniveau haben) alles ohne Probleme in mittlerem Tempo durchfahren und als Guide dienen.

Was zu beachten ist am Tiergarten , ist , dass es nie lange hoch oder lange runter geht....
es geht fast ständig entweder ein paar Minuten hoch , oder so 40 Sekunden nen Trail runter.. fast wie ne Sinusfunktion... daher ist eine Variostütze imo fast schon Pflicht.


Osternohe war ich selber nur früher ab und an zum Snowboarden ... dort gibt es von einfachen flowabfahrten bis in zu 4meter Drops alles


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (10. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> 25.5 ist ja anscheinend Feiertag ? Hab ich frei und könnte dich am NBG Tiergarten rumlotsen und am von dir präferierten 27.5  ist dies ebenfalls möglich, wenn auch erst ab 15.30 Uhr.
> 
> Jetzt weiss ich nicht
> 
> ...



Hey, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort. Der 25. ist der Feiertag, genau. Ich bin mir noch nich ganz genau sicher wann wir los kommen. Wenn wir schon Mittwoch Abends anreisen dann werde ich am Donnerstag sicher zur Herrentags-Wanderung aufbrechen, dann ist Fahren da eher schlecht. Wenn wir erst Donnerstag anreisen (dann sind wir so gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr da) könnten wir gerne auch da gleich fahren. Da wäre dann die Frage ob Du da noch Zeit hast und vor allem wie viele angeheiterte Menschen da evtl. am Tiergerten unterwegs sind. Samstag wollte ich eigentlich früh fahren, wenn Du Dich aber netterweise anbietest, dann kann ich das schon auch auf den Nachmittag verschieben. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche kann ich mich genau äußern wann wir anreisen, dann machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen. 

Zu Deinen Fragen:

a) Ich bin kein Profi und fahre erst seit nem Jahr, dafür aber ganz gut, möchte ich meinen. Anlieger und Kurventechnik passt schon, Drops und Sprünge bis zu nem Meter fahre ich in Berlin auch. Zur Not gibt es doch sicher Chickenways? 
b) Schon stabil zum auch mal drauf halten. Stahlrahmen, 150er Sektor Coil und unter FR verstehe ich ebenfalls Freerider. 

Ne Vario hab ich installiert, in Berlin sieht das mit den Trails nicht anders aus. Runter zwischen 40 und 80 Sekunden, dann wenige Minuten hoch treten.


----------



## lordad (10. Mai 2017)

Das klingt doch schonmal alles gut nach Spaß 
Es wird sicher im Wald einiges los sein , egal ob 25 oder 27....

Da ist immer viel los am WE oder Feiertag  

Aber es geht trotzdem gut zu fahren wenn man etwas umschaut.
Und ja , es gibt überall chicken lines 

Denke am 25 geht an sich auch.
Samstag muss ich früh halt arbeiten daher 15.30 ....

Melde dich einfach bei mir


----------



## ulli! (11. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen am Tiergarten rumgurken oder mitm Kumbl in Osternohe ordentlich Spass mitm Ratt haben würd ich mich definitiv für zweiteres Entscheiden.

Falls dir dein Bike nicht passt kannste dir im Park eines (der 3 Räder) ausleihen. Musste halt bei denen vorher mal anrufen.


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (11. Mai 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen am Tiergarten rumgurken oder mitm Kumbl in Osternohe ordentlich Spass mitm Ratt haben würd ich mich definitiv für zweiteres Entscheiden.
> 
> Falls dir dein Bike nicht passt kannste dir im Park eines (der 3 Räder) ausleihen. Musste halt bei denen vorher mal anrufen.



Alles was ich mir fahrerisch zutraue geht (bis jetzt) auch mit meinem Rad, daran liegt es nicht. Wenn es wirklich gnarly wird, dann halt etwas langsamer, HT bedingt. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin noch Park Novize, daher bin ich nicht sicher wie sehr mir das taugen würde. Und wenn die Trails am Tiergarten spaßig sind, dann passt das schon. Was meinst Du denn, wie schwierig der Park einzuordnen ist?


----------



## ulli! (11. Mai 2017)

Das schwierigste wird sein mitm Schlepplift die recht steile Auffahrt zu meistern, wenn man nen alten Fahrradschlauch um die Sütze macht dürfte das aber in den meisten Fällen auch kein Problem darstellen.
Die Blueline fahren auch fahranfänger da größtenteils nur Anlieger und paar Wellen auf der Strecke zu finden sind, die Wallrides sind mittlerweile auch für fahranfänger geeignet da sie nen gemächlichen "drauffahrwinkel" haben, kleine rampen/drops < 0,5m sind auch desöfteren dabei, usw.

Verletzungsgefahr ist natürlich gegeben, man kann sich aber auch am Schmausenbuck was brechen.
Mit bisschen contenance und schutzausrüstung (idealerweise Fullface + Rückenprotektor) dürfte das meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein.


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (11. Mai 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> Das schwierigste wird sein mitm Schlepplift die recht steile Auffahrt zu meistern, wenn man nen alten Fahrradschlauch um die Sütze macht dürfte das aber in den meisten Fällen auch kein Problem darstellen.
> Die Blueline fahren auch fahranfänger da größtenteils nur Anlieger und paar Wellen auf der Strecke zu finden sind, die Wallrides sind mittlerweile auch für fahranfänger geeignet da sie nen gemächlichen "drauffahrwinkel" haben, kleine rampen/drops < 0,5m sind auch desöfteren dabei, usw.
> 
> Verletzungsgefahr ist natürlich gegeben, man kann sich aber auch am Schmausenbuck was brechen.
> Mit bisschen contenance und schutzausrüstung (idealerweise Fullface + Rückenprotektor) dürfte das meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein.



Alles klar, danke für Deine Einschätzung. Wie gesagt,k absoluter Anfänger bin ich nicht und einiges geht da schon, nur in Parks war ich bis dato noch nicht. Da sich hier schon eventualle Guides für die Tiergarten-Tour angeboten haben werde ich wohl darauf zurückgreifen aber evtl. kann ich mich ja noch nen weiteren halben Tag absetzen.


----------



## lordad (11. Mai 2017)

Also kann sein , dass Osternohe viel geiler ist  War da auch selber noch nicht 
Am Tiergarten "rumgurken" hört sich aber nun arg negativ an....
Ich werde da die Tage sowieso fahren und deswegen habe ich Whiskey angeboten mitzufahren.

An sich finde ich persönlich Tiergarten immer noch das beste natürliche Gebiet im näheren Umkreis...
Was hat ma denn was besser ist ?

Rothenberg.... najo ist halt anders .Gibt 3 geile Abfahrten (frängman,  Höllenritt, Birke).. da fährt man 20-25 Minuten hoch und dann 4-6 Minuten runter.
Ist halt Sacksteil da , aber dafür nix zum Springen , keine Anlieger....und nach jedem Spaß erstmal wieder 20 Minuten hochkurbeln.
Das ist schon sehr cool ab und zu , da es die mit Abstand längsten und steilsten Enduroabfahrten hier im NBGer Umkreis sind...aber eben auch recht "eintönig" 

Moritzberg+ Nonnenberg
Selbes Dilemma ... 25 Minuten hochtreten dann in 3 Minuten runterbrettern. Die Abfahrten sind da dann sogar noch eher unspektakulär (Rotpunkt, Grünpunkt,Rinne,Gersdorf)... einzig die Nonnenberg Abfahrt ist irgendwie cool.

Forsthaus + Alte Veste
Schön flowig alles... aber halt auch relativ unspektakulär alles...

Steinbrüchlein war ich noch nicht, von Erzählungen ist das aber eher "Stolperbiken"

Tiergarten ist jetzt warum nochmal genau Gurke ?
Ich hab da echt immer wieder Spaß auch nach dem 20x noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (11. Mai 2017)

Rumgurken war auf meinen Fahrstil am TG bezogen, nicht persönlich nehmen. TG is klasse, wird regelmäßig erweitert und sind auch viele Leute dort anzutreffen. Nur hat halt der Schmausenbuck nur afaik rund 1/3 der Höhenmeter vom Schlossberg.


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (11. Mai 2017)

Der Eine sieht es halt so, der Andere wieder nicht. Wie gesagt, das Profil am Tiergarten entspricht in etwa der Trailsituation in Berlin, schon deswegen taugt mir das. Und den Park versuche ich auch noch irgendwie einzuschieben.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein war ich noch nicht, von Erzählungen ist das aber eher "Stolperbiken"



Ey, bei uns heißt das "Flow"


----------



## microbat (11. Mai 2017)

Flowperbiken


----------



## derwaaal (11. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein war ich noch nicht, von Erzählungen ist das aber eher "Stolperbiken"


wieso aber ? 

dort gibt es auch einige wenige semi-geshapte Abfahrten, teilweise auch mit (kleineren) Sprüngen und Drops.


----------



## lordad (11. Mai 2017)

Joa ,werde da sicher auch irgendwann mal mit euch mit kommen ins STB  
Ich hab eben nur aus unterschiedlichen Quellen gehört , dass es dort eher technisch anspruchsvoll aber langsamer ist.
Dennoch : Man sollte sich selbst ein Bild machen und drum werde ich da sicher auch mal mit

Derzeit stehe ich aber viel mehr auf  ratatatatat tata tat dann in Anlieger  huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und dann ziiiiiiiisch übern Kicker springen


----------



## NiclasBabik (12. Mai 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> die recht steile Auffahrt zu meistern


Kann ich bestätigen. Einer der Hauptgründe warum ich lieber am Ochsenkopf Ski fahre. 

Fullface ist finde ich im Bikepark schon Pflicht.


----------



## lordad (12. Mai 2017)

NiclasBabik schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Einer der Hauptgründe warum ich lieber am Ochsenkopf Ski fahre.
> 
> Fullface ist finde ich im Bikepark schon Pflicht.


Haha oder vielleicht weil die ski Abfahrt in Ono 40 Sekunden dauert....am hab gerade erfahren 25.5 ist  Lauf RTF ...bin daher nur am 27.5 für Schmausenbuck zu haben

@ Niclas bist du auch mal dabei ?


----------



## NiclasBabik (13. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> @ Niclas bist du auch mal dabei ?


Bin da "leider" am Gardasee .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiclasBabik (13. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Haha oder vielleicht weil die ski Abfahrt in Ono 40 Sekunden dauert


Und die am Ochsenkopf 50 Sekunden . Naja zum Start in die Saison reichts.


----------



## lordad (14. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand mit will bin 15.15 Uhr  Haupteingang TG mit nem blauen Giant Reign die üblichen Trails abfahren

wird etwas später  falls jemand nicht geantwortet hat aber trotzdem mit will...
so 10 minuten


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2017)

Wie schaut es morgen um 19 Uhr aus? Schaffen wir mal wieder eine Dienstagsausfahrt?

STB Standardrunde. Licht könnte schon langsam überflüssig sein, oder? Ich pack es mal lieber mit ein ...


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2017)

@Milan0 

STB macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn ich direkt nach´m Feierabend hin komme.
Derzeit mache ich aber eher "Feiernachmittag" und bin bis 19:00 Uhr fertsch   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis demnächst


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2017)

Durch die gewaltige Ressonanz gehe ich heute auch nicht MTB fahren und morgen RR. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja irgendwann wieder zu fahren, oder sollten wir grundsätzlich einen anderen Wochentag wählen?


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Mai 2017)

Also für mich passt das schon, allerdings war ich jetzt öfters weg. Also von Montag - Donnerstag ist mir aktuell alles recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Mai 2017)

MTB fahren ausgelassen


----------



## S P (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## WhisKey_Seb (17. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> MTB fahren ausgelassen



Bestes Weizen! Ich vermisse Erlangen manchmal echt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2017)

Gutmann ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber an ein Ayinger Urweise kommt es nicht ran 
Erlangen? Das ist aber nicht da


----------



## derwaaal (18. Mai 2017)

Unertl! Zumindest früher


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (18. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gutmann ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber an ein Ayinger Urweise kommt es nicht ran
> Erlangen? Das ist aber nicht da



Das kenne ich leider nicht, wird notiert. 

Ich war mal für einige Monate in Erlangen, da bin ich auf Gutmann und co gestoßen. In Berlin gibt es das nicht überall und nicht regelmäßig. Daher mein Kommentar, dass ich Erlangen vermisse. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2017)

Ah ok. Den Zusammenhang konnte ich nicht herstellen 

Das Ayinger ist leider selbst hier im Bierland Nr 1 schwer zu bekommen. Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Trip nach München


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Mai 2017)

The one and only:


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (19. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Den Zusammenhang konnte ich nicht herstellen
> 
> Das Ayinger ist leider selbst hier im Bierland Nr 1 schwer zu bekommen. Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Trip nach München



Ja, der war auch nicht ohne Weiteres herzustellen. Hätte ich auch eleganter ausdücken können. 
Am WE bin ich hier bei uns in der Stadt unterwegs, da klappere ich mal die Bier-Spezialitätenhändler ab. Und nächste Woche bin ich ja aller Voraussicht nach eh wieder mal bei euch da unten, da packe ich mir (wie immer) ne gemischte Kiste ein.

An alle die mir wegen einer eventuellen Ausfahrt am Samstag (also nächste Woche) geschrieben haben. Ich bekomme leider erst in den nächsten 2 Tagen bescheid ob es klappt, da wir noch Stress mit einer Wohnungsnachvermietung haben. Sobald ich was weiß melde ich mich nochmal bei euch. Hoffe sehr das es klappt. Ich finde es im Nachhinein so ärgerlich, dass ich zu meiner Zeit in Erlangen noch nicht auf dem MTB unterwegs war...


----------



## Dorsdn (20. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (22. Mai 2017)

Wie schaut es denn bei euch diesen Dienstag am STB um 19 Uhr aus? Das Wetter passt, ich wäre dabei


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2017)

Nachdem die letzten Male nichts war, bin ich morgen Rennrad fahren. 

Nee mtb ist derzeit nicht fahrbereit...


----------



## Jamaika23 (23. Mai 2017)

Heute jemand Bock? Würde alle dre Location anfahren, also Tiergarten, AV und STB. Zeit hätte ich ab 18Uhr, hat wer Lust?


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nachdem die letzten Male nichts war, bin ich morgen Rennrad fahren.



Da hocke ich heute auch wieder drauf.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2017)

Kommst vor dem Heimweg noch um 17:30 zum Wanderer hoch. Lockere Feierabendrunde von 2-3h.
Fahre auch direkt von der Arbeit hin


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2017)

Meinst Du den Wanderer BG an der Burgmauer?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2017)

Jup. Cafe Wanderer. Direkt beim Dürer Hasen. 
https://schleudergang.org/termine/schleudergang-feierabendrunde/


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2017)

Da muss ich passen. Mir reicht der aktuelle Arbeitsweg mit dem Renner.


----------



## lordad (23. Mai 2017)

Dann sehen wir uns heute Milan0    werd auch ne runde mitSchleudern.
Auch wenn ich auf die Kombination -> locker , bergig , Matteo  mal gespannt bin...
Jeder weiß wie der Typ Berge fahren kann ^^ (Ich war bisher aber nur bei SHCC , RTFs und TDF dabei ..noch nie die Feierabendrunde)

Ansonsten gibts vom Whiskey Sep etz schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich unserer Tiergarten Runde Samstag. ?
Ich bin da leider auf Samstag nachmittag gebunden.

Da Donnerstag RTF Lauf   , Sonntag RTF Fürth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. Mai 2017)

Ja ich bin auch gespannt. Wenn es mir zu heftig wird fahre ich einfach alleine zurück 

Komme ja direkt aus der Arbeit und habe dann schon paar km in den Beinen und mein Zeug zum Schleppen dabei...


----------



## Jamaika23 (23. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts vom Whiskey Sep etz schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich unserer Tiergarten Runde Samstag. ?
> Ich bin da leider auf Samstag nachmittag gebunden.



Was?Wie?Wo?Wann?Wer?Noch Platz? Hört sich gut an, wieviel fahrt ihr so? Kann man bei euch spontan mitfahren?


----------



## lordad (23. Mai 2017)

Jamaika23 schrieb:


> Was?Wie?Wo?Wann?Wer?Noch Platz? Hört sich gut an, wieviel fahrt ihr so? Kann man bei euch spontan mitfahren?



27.5   15.30Uhr  Tiergarten plane ich zu sein.  (Davor muss ich leider arbeiten)

Es wird eine lockere Spaßrunde (Ich Enduro , er Freeride Hardtail) , bei der ganz klar entspanntes Hüpfen und Trailssufen im Vordergrund stehen wird.
*Nix Konditionelles *, da ich 1 Tag drauf vermutlich mit total verrückten die große Runde RTF Fürth ballern muss.

Bisher war er sich aber noch nicht sicher ob es klappt

Anschluss ist bei mir immer erlaubt.
Wir müssen uns nur vorher klar sein , was es grob werden soll.

KM egal , Schnitt voll egal , es geht nur um Spaß bei Sprüngen , Drops , Wurzeltrails und Anliegern


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (23. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ansonsten gibts vom Whiskey Sep etz schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich unserer Tiergarten Runde Samstag. ?
> Ich bin da leider auf Samstag nachmittag gebunden.
> ...



Rückmeldung wohl leider erst morgen also sehr kurzfristig. Wir hatten jetzt Besichtigungen in unserer alten Wohnung und einige Interessenten. Der Vermieter entscheidet bis morgen ob da jemand dabei ist. Sollten die keinen der Interessenten akzeptieren, dann muss ich leider am Samstag Besichtigungen bei uns veranstalten.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2017)

So eine »Rock Shox Sektor« Gabel, soll ja nach allgemeiner Forenmeinung  schon im Neuzustand nicht fahrbar sein. 
Für mich erst jetzt, nach knapp 5 Jahren …


----------



## S P (26. Mai 2017)

Oh je - wie ist Dir denn das wieder aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Mai 2017)

Passt da das Casting von der Recon drauf? Da hätte ich noch eins rumliegen, allerdings nur QR statt Steckachse.


----------



## bärlein (26. Mai 2017)

...schade - ich hoffe du hast es beim Schrauben (oder Putzen ) bemerkt und nicht beim fahren!


----------



## AnAx (26. Mai 2017)

So ein Mist...

Ich hab noch ne Sektor Coil mit 1 1/8" Schaft und 20er Achse rumliegen, wenn du bei der Gabel bleiben willst...


----------



## talisman (26. Mai 2017)

@HTWolfi, Du bremst einfach zu viel 
Ich hätte noch eine 2014er Pike rumliegen...


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (26. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ansonsten gibts vom Whiskey Sep etz schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich unserer Tiergarten Runde Samstag. ?
> Ich bin da leider auf Samstag nachmittag gebunden.
> ...



Hey, ich nochmal. Wie sich schon abgezeichnet hat, haben wir morgen nun leider Besichtigungen in unserer alten Wohnung. Nochmal vielen Dank für die angebotene Tour, auch an allen Anderen die sich dazu gemeldet haben. Wir werden unsere Freunde im Frankenland dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal besuchen, evtl. klappt es ja dann noch mit einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## lordad (26. Mai 2017)

Okay , also ich könnte bis 17 Uhr rauszögern.... falls euch das immer noch zu knapp ist , dann ein andermal


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (26. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Okay , also ich könnte bis 17 Uhr rauszögern.... falls euch das immer noch zu knapp ist , dann ein andermal



Bei uns wird dann wohl die ganze Tour nach Nürnberg ausfallen. Ist extrem ärgerlich, da wir uns schon sehr darauf gefreut haben. Aber nen Nachmieter finden geht nun mal vor, würde uns eine Miete für nix ersparen. Vielen Dank aber.


----------



## lordad (26. Mai 2017)

Also bleibt dabei Samstag 15.30  NBG Tiergarten.
Jeder der Lust hat und ein bischen fahren kann , ist willkommen.
Ich werde mit einem Blauen Giant Reign am Eingang stehen.

Gefahren werden die üblichen TG Trails....Stromschneiße (Süd und Nord), Southpark , Alte Flow , 3er Line , Wurzeltreppe, Neue Flow mit Chicken Line wilde Maus, Yolo Line (Was halt fahrbar ist) ,vielleicht am Ende noch Snake line etc etc...

Da wir jemand dabei haben , der sich nach eigenen Angaben noch nicht soooo auskennt , werde ich ihm vermutlich bei den meisten Trails erstmal ne einfache Linie zeigen die er fahren kann.

Das ganze soll ein reines lockeres Spaßevent werden.
0,0 Stress

Sonntag muss ich wie gesagt am Rennrad Fürth RTF 200km ballern    von daher will ich Samstag einfach nur entspannt rumhüpfen und Trailsurfen.


PS: Freu mich immer über jeden aus dem Forum mal Live kennen zu lernen.
Auch wenn die Ausfahrt mit Milano neulich teilweise kontrovers war (Lockere Feierabend Runde von SLRDG angesagt und dann mit 50/51km/h 8min durch Kalchreuth ballern). Muss ich sagen war cool dich kennen gelernt zu haben, lockerer Typ !


----------



## Domowoi (26. Mai 2017)

@lordad Denke ich bin am Start.


----------



## coast13 (26. Mai 2017)

Critical Mass heute in N: Einige hier fahren da ja mit....
Prima Veranstaltung... wo massenhaft Bierflaschen auf die Straße fliegen ( ab Jansenbrücke gibts ordentlich Leergut ) und der Notarzt im 5 Km Stau steht ! Der fand s richtig spassig !!! 
Zieht eigentlich einer die Flaschenwerfer  zur Rechenschaft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. Mai 2017)

...welches Kernholz hat alle Trails mit Kiefernzapfen geflutet - die lauern im Rudel an stellen wo man sie am wenigsten gebrauchen kann, verhalten sich wie Kugellager wenn man sie überfährt und sind gemeiner als feuchte Wurzeln...


----------



## coast13 (27. Mai 2017)

genau da drüber hab ich letzte Wo auch ....   Gehört aber halt dazu


----------



## lordad (27. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank an Uphill Uschi , CrazyFroggy (Dieser Typ hat einen seichten Dachschaden , was ich aber lieb meine , da wir uns alle zusammen gut amüsiert haben   100mm Baumarkt Hardtail mit umgerüsteter Federgabel am Tiergarten  ^^) und Domo !

War scheee
Paar Impressionen von Heute
Hüpflastig aber entspannt


----------



## bärlein (27. Mai 2017)

war sehr schön, wüsste nix besseres, was man am Samstag Nachmittag machen könnte. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Mai 2017)

Der hats auch drauf


----------



## lordad (30. Mai 2017)

Zusammenhang zu Mitbiker in Nürnberg gesucht ?


----------



## bärlein (31. Mai 2017)

Heute jemand Zeit und Lust zu ner ausgedehnten (4-5 Std.) MTB Tour Richtung Nonnberg/ Moritzberg? Abfahrt ca.16 Uhr?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2017)

Lust ja, Zeit nein


----------



## derwaaal (31. Mai 2017)

4-5 Std.? Que misera!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der hats auch drauf



Das ist Hoppelbiken. Hat nichts mit Stolperbiken zu tun


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Que misera!


*Che miseria* heisst das, Du M...


----------



## Grizzly28 (31. Mai 2017)

Nein, que misera ist richtig - en Espagnol...


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Mai 2017)

Aberrr chisch schprääche doch gar kein Espagnol...


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. Mai 2017)

Hätt ich eher wissen müssen, dann hätte ich alles ins Auto geworfen, so bin ich nur mitm Rad unterwegs und da wird mir Tiergarten dann zuweit.
Werd nach der Arbeit nur am STB vorbeischauen.


----------



## bärlein (31. Mai 2017)

ja, schade - aber habe ich mir erst heut früh überlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (31. Mai 2017)

Wo ist das Hoppelbiken-Video aufgenommen?
Bei uns in Nürnberg bzw Fürth?


----------



## lordad (1. Juni 2017)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Wo ist das Hoppelbiken-Video aufgenommen?
> Bei uns in Nürnberg bzw Fürth?



Laut Google maps
wohl eher 300km weiter weg nähe Grenze zu Frankreich ?

Ich mag mich irren , dann sorry
aber bisher erschließt sich mir absolut nicht was das Video und der Post hier im Thread soll.


----------



## derwaaal (1. Juni 2017)

Fahrtechnik


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juni 2017)

Haben wir hier nicht


----------



## derwaaal (1. Juni 2017)

Verzeihung, 





Milan0 schrieb:


> Hoppel


technik


----------



## derwaaal (1. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Haben wir hier nicht


aber dicke Eier!


----------



## S P (1. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Haben wir hier nicht



Echt schwierig dem Thread zu folgen ohne "Ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen" zu klicken...


----------



## derwaaal (8. Juni 2017)

Ich war gestern seit längerer Pause mal wieder am Tiergarten.
Da gibt es ja einige neue Harvesterschneisen, ungefähr zwischen YoLo und kurz vor der Stromschneise.
Sind die schon länger drin?
Ich habe nicht alle Abfahrten abgeklappert, aber 2-3 wird es wohl erwischt haben.
Die Abfahrten, die ich geprüft habe, sahen so weit gut aus.
Allerdings, die Abfahrten, die bei dem unteren Hangkantenweg (ca. 1,5m breit) in der 90°-Kehre runterkommen, dürften jetzt wohl sehr breit und verholzt sein.


----------



## lordad (9. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich war gestern seit längerer Pause mal wieder am Tiergarten.
> Da gibt es ja einige neue Harvesterschneisen, ungefähr zwischen YoLo und kurz vor der Stromschneise.
> Sind die schon länger drin?
> Ich habe nicht alle Abfahrten abgeklappert, aber 2-3 wird es wohl erwischt haben.
> ...



Also abgesehen von der Yolo , die ab der Hälfte nach wie vor zerstört ist, ist soweit ich weiß alles wieder hergerichtet worden ?
Ich kenne aber bei weitem auch nicht alle Abfahrten

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind , ich habe vor Samstag 
am TG zu Biken.

Vielleicht Biken wir ja zusammen ?
Derwaaal ?


----------



## derwaaal (9. Juni 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind , ich habe vor Samstag
> am TG zu Biken.
> 
> Vielleicht Biken wir ja zusammen ?
> Derwaaal ?


Du bist doch der krasse Jumper, der mit halber Puste die große Runde der RTF fährt ... Ich glaub, da bin ich hoffnungslos überfordert, in beiderlei Hinsicht.
Muss aber eh früh in den Laden in der Stadt, dann später irgendwann aufs Land, elterlichen Garten, dazwischen reinschieben wird wohl etwas knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> [...] elterlichen Garten [...]



Grillen bei @derwaaal !


----------



## derwaaal (9. Juni 2017)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Grillen bei @derwaaal !


Zum Glück hab ich nicht geschrieben, wo!


----------



## Achtzig (9. Juni 2017)

Glück gehabt! Sonst wäre das Motto
Ich kenn den Weg und 1 - 2 - 3 .... Schon bin ich dabei!


----------



## lordad (9. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Du bist doch der krasse Jumper, der mit halber Puste die große Runde der RTF fährt ... Ich glaub, da bin ich hoffnungslos überfordert, in beiderlei Hinsicht.
> Muss aber eh früh in den Laden in der Stadt, dann später irgendwann aufs Land, elterlichen Garten, dazwischen reinschieben wird wohl etwas knapp.



Nun veräppel mich doch nicht 

Ist immer alles relativ .......
Ich fahr halt einfach über kleinere Rampen drüber und mach nen kleinen Bunnyhop. 
Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Kids die an der Flowline 10 Meter mit Tailwhip durch die Luft segeln , bin ich auf dem Gebiet wohl Totalanfänger

Rennradfahren kann ich auch etwas  Aber auch hier bin ich ja sogar zu langsam für die sogenannten *Hobby*rennen


----------



## lordad (9. Juni 2017)

Also ich werde 10.30 am Tiergarten sein und ein bischen fahren ... das übliche , außer jemand hat was neues was ich nicht kenne.
Da ich zeitlich leider etwas angebunden bin , werde ich zwischen den Trails "normales" Tempo fahren. (letztes mal wurde ja auf jeden gewartet)
Jeder der Bock hat kann mit.
Zur not fahre ich auch alleine.

Schwerpunkt liegt auf Springen üben.


PS , wenn jemand sich nicht hier meldet , und einfach auftaucht , kann sein ... dass ich etwas später oder früher da bin.
Ich nehme mir die Freiheit nur dann sicher zu der Zeit zu fahren , wenn andere offiziell zusagen. Ansonsten kann schonmal +- 15 Minuten sein.
Ich stress mich nicht , wenn keiner offiziell zusagt


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. Juni 2017)

Moien, ich würde wohl eine Runde mot drehen bei dem Wetter. Treffen wir uns oben vor dem Löwensaal?


----------



## lordad (10. Juni 2017)

EDIT : Muss es heute leider auf unbestimmt irgendwann am Nachmittag verschieben


----------



## derwaaal (10. Juni 2017)

Jetzt?


----------



## lordad (10. Juni 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Jetzt?



16.15 am TG Haupteingang könnte ich schaffen
Ich fahre etz auf jedenfall mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2017)

Ich bin morgen im Laufe des Vormittags am STB. Genaue Uhrzeit morgen.


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2017)

Wird wohl eher 11:30


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juni 2017)

Wir kommen auch hin.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juni 2017)

Sorry, anscheinend soll es nicht zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt kommen 
Waren eh etwas knapp dran, hätten es aber geschafft, wenn die scheiß Baustelle nicht gewesen wäre. So waren wir offensichtlich zu spät am Parkplatz und mussten leider alleine fahren


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2017)

Ich habe leider erst um 12:00 gelesen, dass noch jemand kommt. Allerdings war ich die ganze Zeit im Bereich Parkplatz unterwegs. Hättet ihr mal in die "Spielecke" geschaut, hätten wir uns noch getroffen.


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2017)

Wenn das Wetter am Donnerstag taugt, fahre ich voraussichtlich von Nürnberg mit dem Zug raus (Pegnitz, Hersbruck o.ä.). Vielleicht mag sich ja jemand anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. Juni 2017)

Wir sind nur am Schluss gegenüber vom Biergarten noch durchgefahren, Spielecke gleich am Parkplatz hatten wir anfangs auch überlegt, sind aber dann gleich weiter gefahren...wie man es macht, ist es falsch 
Haben sogar versucht, JohSch oder Wolfi am Handy zu erreichen in der Hoffnung, dass einer von ihnen auch dabei ist...aber ging keiner ran. Deine Nummer hatten wir nicht, sonst hätten wir uns direkt bei dir gemeldet.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2017)

Ich bin derzeit voll mit dem Nachwuchs eingespannt. Versuche aber mal nächste Woche wieder zu fahren. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt ja Dienstag abend


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2017)

Hab´s mit schon gedacht. Du warst so ruhig hier in der letzten Zeit. Glückwunsch


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2017)

Danke dir. Ja am Montag war es soweit


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Juni 2017)

Glückwunsch. Dienstag sollten wir mal anpeilen, dann gibts ein Babybier von mir


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2017)

Muss nicht ich das Bier ausgeben? Also wer mit kommt bekommt danach eins


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juni 2017)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch!


----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2017)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MasterP1989 (13. Juni 2017)

Super! Glückwunsch. Geht heute was zusammen?


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich würde fahren. 19 STB 

Braucht es eigentlich noch Licht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (13. Juni 2017)

Wenn du bis Mitternacht fahren willst schon


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juni 2017)

Nicht mal mit Freibier bekommt man euch am Dienstag noch zum fahren... 
Aber gut 1:15h für die Standardrunde


----------



## SuShu (13. Juni 2017)

Sorry, aber mir ist 19:00 Uhr einfach zu spät.


----------



## Dorsdn (13. Juni 2017)

Dito


----------



## derwaaal (14. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nicht mal mit Freibier bekommt man euch am Dienstag noch zum fahren...
> Aber gut 1:15h für die Standardrunde


Bullitt ist halt gutes Training, gell?


----------



## zephyr550 (14. Juni 2017)

oh man würde echt gern mal wieder mit euch fahren... leider hab ich momentan mit den mit den Prüfungsvorbereitungen alle Hand zu tun . Und wenn mal Zeit ist muss das Mopped auch mal bewegt werden


----------



## SuShu (14. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre morgen zwischen 9:30 und 10:00 Uhr mit dem Zug von Nürnberg entweder bis Hersbruck oder Neuhaus raus und dort eine Rundtour. Wenn sich keiner mehr zum Mitfahren meldet, entscheide ich mich erst morgen, was es genau wird.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit. Aber wann anders mal gerne wieder


----------



## bärlein (15. Juni 2017)

schade, wäre gern mal wieder dabei, habe aber leider auch keine Zeit, wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. Juni 2017)

Hab auch schon was anderes, sry.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juni 2017)

Fohr um 1000 uhr stb falls aner z.u.l


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Juni 2017)

Klappt …


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2017)

hätt ich nicht ne std. anfahrt usw..


----------



## SuShu (17. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre morgen voraussichtlich 10:00 Uhr ab Hersbruck (Bahnhof re d. Pegnitz, 9:43 Uhr ab Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof) eine Tour Richtung Pegnitztal/Hirschbachtal. Die komplette Runde hat ca. 38 km / 1200 HM.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich frage mal vorsichtig an, wie es am Dienstag Abend aussieht? 

19 Uhr STB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (19. Juni 2017)

Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht. 

Heute Abend (18/19 Uhr, bin etwas flexibel  ) wäre ich für eine gemütliche Runde am Buck zu haben, hat jemand Zeit und Interesse mitzukommen?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Juni 2017)

...Ich bin zwar neu hier, aber freue mich wenn ich morgen mal mitfahren darf.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juni 2017)

Bin da für ne schnelle Runde, damits auf jeden Fall noch ein Bier gibt.
Licht nehm ich aus Prinzip nicht mit.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Bier werden wir schon schaffen. Können gerne auch um 18:30 starten


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin zwar neu hier, aber freue mich wenn ich morgen mal mitfahren darf.


Kannst gerne mit. Wir beißen nicht


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Juni 2017)

Kommt ja sonst eh keiner, 1830 von mir aus also ok.
Neulinge natürlich immer willkommen


----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Juni 2017)

Okay, dann bin ich um 18.30 Uhr beim STB.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Ja dann machen wir 18:30 fest


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2017)

Ich schaue auch vorbei.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juni 2017)

Schön wars mal wieder nach so langer Pause... Zahlreich wars auch. Die "Neuen" haben sich wacker geschlagen und furchtlos allen Herausforderungen ins Auge geblickt


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2017)

So muss das am Dienstag


----------



## SuperiorF40 (21. Juni 2017)

..danke nochmal an alle, die gestern dabei waren und den Frischlingen  die coole "CC- Standard Runde gezeigt haben. 
Grüße 
A.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2017)

1830? wird schon langsam freundlicher für mich  
Bei 1900 Startzeit war ich immer erst um 2300 oder so daheim...


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2017)

...i kum a mal wieder vorbei - mach  nur grad die Scheune wohnlich


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Juni 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1830? wird schon langsam freundlicher für mich
> Bei 1900 Startzeit war ich immer erst um 2300 oder so daheim...



Dann bist bei 18:30 Startzeit auch 2300 daheim. Der Biergarten gibt ja vor wann gegangen wird


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2017)

So wann fahren wir morgen wieder?

18:30 oder 19 Uhr ist mir egal


----------



## SuperiorF40 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Bin leider beim Geschäftsessen...wird also morgen keine "Flugshow" geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Juni 2017)

Von mir aus 1830 wenns nich pisst.


----------



## TheFroggy (27. Juni 2017)

Ich würde mich heute hoch quälen um noch ein bisl mit meinen Baumarktbike zu üben bis mein "richtiges" kommt, allerdings bin ich so lahm das ihr vermutlich 2 - 3 Runden gefahren seit bis ich wieder oben bin.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Wo willst du dich hochquälen?
Hier gibt es keine Berge ...

Wer wäre denn jetzt alles dabei heute Abend? 18:30 wird wohl eng bei mir. Gerne erst 19 Uhr


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin raus heute Abend. Gehe Rennradfahren, bevor ich wieder alleine am Parkplatz stehe


----------



## TheFroggy (27. Juni 2017)

Ich werde mich beim TG zur Stromschneise quälen und von da aus dann mal weiter gucken. Uhrzeit ca 18 - 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Juni 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder, die Gegend scheint beliebt dafür zu sein ... @HTWolfi scheint es dieses mal aber nicht gerochen zu haben 
http://reporter-24.com/2017/06/schwarzenbruck-feuerwehr-bringt-waldbrand-unter-kontrolle/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (27. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also ich bin raus heute Abend. Gehe Rennradfahren, bevor ich wieder alleine am Parkplatz stehe


Oh, jetzt wollte ich mich gerade aufraffen und mal wieder hinkommen...


----------



## SuShu (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich fahr dann mal los. Bin dann im Gelände neben dem Parkplatz, falls noch jemand kommen sollte.


----------



## TheFroggy (27. Juni 2017)

wenn ich wüsste wo das ist, würde ich da ja auch mal hin fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste wo das ist, würde ich da ja auch mal hin fahren.


.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2017)

ok, spontan: komme, ca. 45 Minuten.
mit Schlauch


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Schade. Aber ich muss neuerdings etwas planen im voraus. War mir dann nicht sicher und bin lieber Rennrad gefahren. Das mache ich gern alleine. Mtb fahren nicht


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schade. Aber ich muss neuerdings etwas planen im voraus. War mir dann nicht sicher und bin lieber Rennrad gefahren. Das mache gern alleine. Mtb fahren nicht


Ach so, hätte gedacht mit SG


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Nene. Bin da nicht so der Fireabend Mitfahrer


----------



## TheFroggy (27. Juni 2017)

@derwaaal Dankeschön, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon unterwegs zum TG. Was kann man an diesen Parkplatz beim Steinbrüchlein tolles machen?


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Techniktraining 
Wenig hm viele Schlüsselstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. Juni 2017)

@HTWolfi grüßt Du auch nicht mehr jeden, wenn er ne Weile nicht mehr mit Dir gefahren ist? 
Am Parkplatz habe ich Dich schemenhaft erkannt, aber auf Rufen hat er nicht reagiert.
Da hinter Dir ein anderer Stadtradfahrer kam, dachte ich mir, das isser doch net.
Aber nachher habe ich erfahren, ER war es doch! (bestimmt aufm Wech zum weißen Häusla)
Ich hab dann Deine Gesprächspartnerin auch weiterhin vom Biken abgehalten.
So viel zum Thema, am Stb kann man Technik üben! Kann man eben nicht ... 
Na dann


----------



## SuShu (29. Juni 2017)

Samstag, 1.7. geht es voraussichtlich von Neuhaus in den Veldensteiner Forst. Werden ca. 45 km. Wer denkt, dass es dort nur Forstpisten gibt, irrt sich. Es gibt dort auch einige Trails, nicht schwer, aber ganz nett (zumindest wenn die Forstarbeiter nicht gerade drüber gerauscht sind).


----------



## SuShu (30. Juni 2017)

01.07.2017 Start Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz/Bahnhof ca. 10:10 Uhr (R3 Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof 9:38)


----------



## Milan0 (30. Juni 2017)

Ach wie gern. Aber muss auf eine Hochzeit...


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juni 2017)

Zur Brautentführung bist doch wieda da


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juni 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> 01.07.2017 Start Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz/Bahnhof ca. 10:10 Uhr (R3 Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof 9:38)


Ich hätte ja schon Lust, aber hab noch muskuläre Beschwerden am Fersenbein. 
Da fahre ich besser hier ne flexible Runde. 
Vielleicht Balkenstein, wär aber doch weng weit, in der Verfassung


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2017)

Bin heute noch zu platt von der Rampensautour mit Nachschlag am Guckhüll.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2017)

01.07 so ein Schei.., zu spät gelesen. Wäre dort auch mal wieder gerne unterwegs.


----------



## SuShu (1. Juli 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 01.07 so ein Schei.., zu spät gelesen. Wäre dort auch mal wieder gerne unterwegs.


Ich denke, das von heute kennst du nicht. Ist auf der westlichen Seite der Pegnitz.
Sei froh, dass du nicht dabei warst. Am Anfang war es noch recht spaßig, aber dann gab es jede Menge nasse Macchia. Nach dem Lochstein sind die Wege i.d.R. recht zugewachsen und bei der Nässe heute war es schon nervig. Und die Regenschauer waren so ergiebig, dass die Wegoberfläche teilweise sehr matschig war. Sollte man doch besser früher im Jahr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (2. Juli 2017)

Servus, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie vorhergesagt, dann wäre ich am Dienstag gegen 18:30 am Steinbrüchlein, for real.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2017)

Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich am Dienstag um 19 Uhr fahren. Der Chris schafft es nicht früher


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2017)

Also bei mir kam was dazwischen und bin Dienstag raus. Könnt also gerne auch um 18:30 fahren


----------



## derwaaal (3. Juli 2017)

Der arme Chris ^^


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. Juli 2017)

okay, bei der Resonanz fahre ich spontan irgendwann. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juli 2017)

Kenne ich irgendwo her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2017)

werd um 1000uhr stb runden dreha, muss aber spähtestens 14oouhr wieder am auto sein


----------



## scratch_a (9. Juli 2017)

Dann sehen wir uns zumindest mal wieder am Parkplatz 

Wir fahren auch um 10e STB, mit Arbeitskollege, Frau und deren 2 Freundinnen. Und SP kann sich dann entscheiden, ob und falls ja, mit wem sie fahren wollen


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Juli 2017)

Werde mal kurz Hallo sagen, hab nur ca. eine Stunde Zeit.
Fahre noch mit Elke an die Triathlon-Laufstrecke bei Roth.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2017)

Alles klar, da keiner definitiv zugesagt hat, fahr ich jetzt schon los. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Werde mal kurz Hallo sagen, hab nur ca. eine Stunde Zeit.
> Fahre noch mit Elke an die Triathlon-Laufstrecke bei Roth.


Schön, dasst auch bei unserem Techniktraining vorbeigeschaut hast!


----------



## derwaaal (9. Juli 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schön, dasst auch bei unserem Techniktraining vorbeigeschaut hast!


Weil ich ihm Bescheid gesagt hab. Von Euch hat ihn ja kainer erkannt.


----------



## TheFroggy (11. Juli 2017)

Macht heute jemand eine kleine Feierabendtour?


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre bei der Tour de Franken wieder mit. 
17:30 am Wanderer, ca 90km Rennrad


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei der Tour de Franken wieder mit.
> 17:30 am Wanderer, ca 90km Rennrad


Blut geleckt am Donnerstag?


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juli 2017)

Am Donnerstag musste ich ja 

Nee, aber MTB fahren alleine macht nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2017)

Ist morgen (Samstag) jemand am STB unterwegs?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juli 2017)

Fahr mit uns: 10:00 R.B. Hangkanten-Techno.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Juli 2017)

Schon wieder? Wär ja s dritte Mal in 8 Tagen


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juli 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist morgen (Samstag) jemand am STB unterwegs?


Ich kann ab 10:00. Muss um 15:30 zurück sein.
Falls du zum STB kommen magst, sag Bescheid wann, dann bin ich vor Ort.

Gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen.

Falls sich niemand meldet, fahr ich trotzdem um 10:00 (ab STB Parkplatz).


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2017)

ach blöd, hab den Eintrag erst jetzt gesehen...


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juli 2017)

Hast nichts verpasst.

Ok, vielleicht nachfolgendes. Kann jetzt auch mitreden wie sich der Sumpf anfühlt.
Geht also auch beim runter fahren und nicht nur bei hoch.






Keine drei Minuten später bin ich noch mit der Hose an einem Aststummel hängen geblieben und stand dann praktisch in der Unterhose da. 
Auch wenn ich ein Bild gemacht habe, das erspare ich euch.


----------



## microbat (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## S P (15. Juli 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kann jetzt auch mitreden wie sich der Sumpf anfühlt.
> Geht also auch beim runter fahren und nicht nur bei hoch.



Da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (15. Juli 2017)

Werde meine Erinnerungen ans mtb'en auch mal wieder auffrischen: morgen 15 Uhr STB


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja einzurichten. 

Ja der Sumpf, war bei mir zum Glück auch Sommer


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juli 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...
> Keine drei Minuten später bin ich noch mit der Hose an einem Aststummel hängen geblieben und stand dann praktisch in der Unterhose da.
> Auch wenn ich ein Bild gemacht habe, das erspare ich euch.



Willst das nochmal mit den Frauen probieren? 
Wer auch immer dann in Unterhose dastehen würde, es hätte bestimmt "Foto der Woche" -Potenzial


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2017)

Ich schaffe es nicht. Viel Spaß


----------



## softlurch (16. Juli 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nicht. Viel Spaß


Schade. [emoji22]


----------



## knetis (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich war heute mit meiner besseren Hälfte zur Abwechslung Mal am STB und nicht am Buck. Ich war heute das erste Mal dort und musste feststellen, dass ich/wir in unzählige Sackgassen gefahren sind...
Ich würde mich gerne Mal an ortskundige STB Fahrer "dranhängen" wenn das okay für euch ist? Fahrt ihr jeden Dienstag? Darf ich da Mal mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. Juli 2017)

Das sind keine Sackgassen, aber als Normalsterblicher sieht man oft die Linie nicht, die gefahren bzw. das Rad runtergeschoben/getragen werden könnte 

Nein, so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Aber ohne Guide oder Garmin würde ich mich auch noch sehr schwer tun. Zur Not kann man aber einfach mal den markierten Wegen folgen.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2017)

Ja gerne mal dran hängen. In letzter Zeit ist es aber etwas eingeschlafen am Dienstag. 
Wird aber auch wieder besser. 
Ach wegen Dienstag, kommenden bin ich leider auch wieder verhindert...


----------



## microbat (16. Juli 2017)

...na dann brauch i ja ja schlechts gwissen ham...


----------



## knetis (17. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte mir sogar eine Tour (von gpsies oder so..) aufs Garmin geladen, aber mit der originalen Karten auf dem 520 war das ziemlich sinnlos. Ich habe jetzt OSM Karten drauf...
Aber egal, fährt denn dann jemand morgen (Di)?


----------



## TheFroggy (17. Juli 2017)

Hätte auch Interesse Dienstag ne runde zu drehen.


----------



## knetis (17. Juli 2017)

@TheFroggy kennst du dich denn aus oder bräuchtest du auch Orientierungshilfe?

Geht denn sonst noch jemand morgen ans STB?


----------



## TheFroggy (18. Juli 2017)

knetis schrieb:


> @TheFroggy kennst du dich denn aus oder bräuchtest du auch Orientierungshilfe?
> 
> Geht denn sonst noch jemand morgen ans STB?



Ich finde zum Parkplatz und den Spielplatz dort


----------



## knetis (18. Juli 2017)

Hmm also wenn der Spielplatz die Felsen gegenüber des Biergartens sind ist das nicht unbedingt viel  

Also ich würde heute gerne am STB fahren allerdings war es ohne Einführung das letzte Mal Recht enttäuschend...ich warte Mal bis 15-16:00 ab, ansonsten werde ich wohl wieder am TG meine runden drehen.


----------



## TheFroggy (18. Juli 2017)

knetis schrieb:


> Hmm also wenn der Spielplatz die Felsen gegenüber des Biergartens sind ist das nicht unbedingt viel


 mehr kenne ich leider auch noch nicht...



knetis schrieb:


> ansonsten werde ich wohl wieder am TG meine runden drehen.


Da kenne ich mich schon ein bisl besser aus, habe auch zum glück eine interessante Strecke mit geschnitten gehabt. *G*


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2017)

Sorry das nächste Mal spiele ich gerne mal wieder Guide am STB. Bin heute aber leider nicht in der Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (18. Juli 2017)

Ich plane auch mal wieder einen Dienstag ein  - allerdings erst nächste Woche und natürlich nur, wenn's Wetter passt. Schon mal so für's Vorausplanen ...


----------



## SuShu (18. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt zum STB und bin dann erst einmal am Parkplatz unterwegs.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2017)

Nächsten Dienstag habe ich auch fest eingeplant


----------



## Lammerjappen (18. Juli 2017)

Habe heute eine Fahrradwanderkarte vom ADFC am Brunner Berg gefunden. Der Eigentümer kann sich per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## FabianX2 (19. Juli 2017)

Wir die Soilsamplers sind aktuell grob 50 MountainbikerInnen aus der Region Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen + Randgebiete die sich regelmäßig treffen um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben. Es sind alle Altersgruppen vertreten. Unser jüngster ist 16 nach oben hin gibt es bis zu den ergrauten keine Grenzen.

Ähnliches gilt für die Fähigkeiten auf dem Bike. Absolute Anfänger sind nicht unter uns. Wer weiß wie man richtig auf dem Bike steht, einigermaßen bremsen kann und bei einem S2 Trail nicht sofort in Schweiß ausbricht ist bei uns richtig. Wir sind aber auch keine Profis. Einige von uns fangen gerade erst an ihre Kurventechnik zu verbessern etwas technischer zu fahren oder wollen irgendwann demnächst mal damit anfangen die grundlegende Drop/Sprungtechnik zu lernen. Für die andere Seite des Spektrums ist bei uns auch einiges geboten. Wir haben auch Fahrer unter uns die einen Whip nach dem anderen raushauen und nicht müde werden im Manual an der Eisdiele vorbei zu segeln.

Neben Tagestouren, Ausflügen und den beinahe täglichen Feierabendrunden treten wir als Soilsamplers auch bei Veranstaltungen und Rennen auf. Aktuell sind wir beispielsweiße mit 7 FahrerInnen bei der Enduro One vertreten + spontane Mitstreiter. Außerdem werden wir in Treuchtlingen antreten. Im nächsten Jahr wollen wir außerdem an der Schnitzeljagt in Sölden und weiteren Veranstaltungen teilnehmen.

Seit kurzem sind wir auch in den Sozialen Netzwerken vertreten und teilen Videos und Fotos unserer Ausfahrten fast täglich mit der Welt. Größtenteils auf Facebook. Wer reinschauen will findet alle Links auf www.thesoilsamplers.de hier noch der direkte Link: https://www.facebook.com/The-soil-samplers-694744847382190/ Instagram, Twitter und co pflegen wir eher sporadisch.

Wer Lust hat mal mit uns zu fahren kann mich hier über das IBC oder Facebook anschreiben.

Grüße Fabi


----------



## TheFroggy (22. Juli 2017)

Fährt wer dieses WE ne kleine Tour?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht ganz spontan heute eine STB Runde. Aber ist noch nicht sicher, ob ich Zeit finde


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2017)

fahr grad richtung nbg. ob stb oder tg is noch offen


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

So früh schaffe ich es nicht. Habe zwar Frau und Baby frei, aber muss noch einen Haufen erledigen... 
Bist alleine unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2017)

jo


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

Vor 15 Uhr wird es aber nichts bei mir. 
Also schlage mal 15:30 STB Parkplatz vor. 
Standard Runde ohne viel spielen


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2017)

bissl viel wartezeit  
ich fahr ma zum tg


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

Schade aber verständlich. Wenn wer anders will, ich fahre um 15:30


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

Bitte hier zusagen, wenn einer mit will. Ansonsten brauche ich mich nicht zu schicken


----------



## Milan0 (22. Juli 2017)

Da sowieso keiner mit will, arbeite ich lieber bisschen meine toDo Liste ab. 
Dienstag steht aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (22. Juli 2017)

ohje Sorry, bin auf der Couch eingeschlafen und hatte dann zu viel Hausarbeit zu erledigen!


----------



## TheFroggy (24. Juli 2017)

Wie schaut es Morgen aus, kommt da was zam?


----------



## rebirth (24. Juli 2017)

@FabianX2 kann dir da vllt. mehr sagen.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich habe es fest eingeplant. 
Wenn es nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet, fahre ich um 19 Uhr STB


----------



## FabianX2 (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn die Hölle nicht losbricht sind die Soilsamplers heute um 18:30 am Tiergarten.

http://www.thesoilsamplers.de


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2017)

Also der Regenradar schaut erschreckend aus. Wird wohl nichts heute Abend ...

Oder Schlammschlacht im Regen?


----------



## softlurch (25. Juli 2017)

Nee, Regenschlacht im Schlamm muss nicht sein [emoji26]


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Juli 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Oder Schlammschlacht im Regen?



Ich habe Regenkleidung mit, mir ist das wurscht so lange es nicht in Strömen Regnet.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2017)

@TheFroggy 
Wie ist denn deine Fahrtechnik? STB im Nassen ist schon nicht ganz ohne. 
Evtl @FabianX2 ranhängen?

Wenn es so weiter pisst wie jetzt, fahre ich aber nicht. Habe ja noch Lauf -> Nürnberg mit dem Crosser erst vor mir ...


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Juli 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @TheFroggy
> Wie ist denn deine Fahrtechnik? STB im Nassen ist schon nicht ganz ohne.



Ich kann das immer so schlecht beurteilen, ich behaupte mal fortgeschrittener Anfänger. Ich mach erst ca. um 18 Uhr Feierabend, du kannst es dir ja bis dahin noch überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. Juli 2017)

Mimimimi....


----------



## rebirth (25. Juli 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Mimimimi....



du fährst heute also?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Juli 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> du fährst heute also?


"Wenn I an Schmää hädd, schnupfat na." (Karl Valentin)
Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rauskäme, führe ich heute, so wie ich möglichst jeden Tag fahre, wo die Arbeit es zulässt.

Natürlich ist es eine faule Ausrede, sich immer dann mit Arbeit zuzuschaufeln, wenn es regnet.


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Juli 2017)

Ich fürchte langsam es ist ein bisschen zu Feucht... :/


----------



## FabianX2 (25. Juli 2017)

Also gut ich geb auf. Werde Heute nicht fahren. Normalerweise bike ich bei jedem Wetter aber heute ist es schon besonders mies. Soweit ich weiß fährt von den Soilsamplers auch sonst niemand. Kann natürlich sein dass einige wenige erscheinen dafür will ich meine Hand aber nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## microbat (25. Juli 2017)

...es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur die falsche Ausrüstung - oder so...​


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2017)

Bin gerade durchnässt daheim angekommen. Fahre heute auch nicht mehr. 21km im Regen reichen am Tag


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Juli 2017)

ja ne iß klar, jetzt tröpfelt es nur noch...  naja bei meinem glück wäre ich angekommen und es hätte dann erst so richtig angefangen zu Regnen. *G*


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2017)

Keine Angst hat schon wieder mehr angefangen. Komme ich wenigstens zum Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2017)

Jemand bock morgen um 11 den guido für ne stolpertour am TG zu machen? Wir ham grad festgestellt, dass sich keiner gut genug auskennt zum guiden


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2017)

Fahr wohl um 10 am STB


----------



## Keepiru (29. Juli 2017)

Ist jemand von euch heute ab ~Mittag unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2017)

Für kurz Entschlossene, 10 Uhr steht noch. Allerdings nicht viel rumspielen, sondern einmal die Standard Runde durch


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2017)

Schön wars mal wieder


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2017)

Morgen gibt es keine Ausreden!

19 Uhr STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Juli 2017)

30 C im Schatten + Stumböen um 9 Beaufort + Hagel so groß wie Handbälle + Regen 100 l. / qm in 1 h + Kugelblitze (normale sowieso) + Stechmücken so groß wie Spatzen...

...und Zecken - ich hab die Zecken vergessen


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2017)

Abwarten


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. Juli 2017)

Wie im Pegnitzgrund


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2017)

bei den Temperaturen (lange Kleidung) sicher nicht angenehm.
Aber der Kameramann hat Spaß!


----------



## TheFroggy (1. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es keine Ausreden! 19 Uhr STB



Habe alles dabei um gleich nach der Arbeit zum STB zu fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2017)

Also laut wetter.com soll es wohl erst gegen 21 Uhr regnen. Sollte es bis 18:30 nicht nach völligem Weltuntergang ausschauen, werde ich fahren


----------



## TheFroggy (1. August 2017)

Ich glaube gleich regnet es. :/ Also a bisl Regen stört mich ja nicht, aber bei Gewitter im Wald und so ist etwas was ich nicht so gerne habe.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2017)

Der Himmel über dem STB 
Ich werde es versuchen


----------



## TheFroggy (1. August 2017)

ok ich fahre dann mal langsam los.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2017)

Ich mache mich auch fertig. Zur Not kann man immer abbrechen und zurück fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. August 2017)

Bin schon da. Warm, schwül, Mücken, noch keine Gewitter Zeichen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2017)

Bin noch gut nass geworden auf dem Heimweg. Ansonsten eine schöne Runde wie immer.
Merke:
Ab jetzt wieder Licht einpacken


----------



## SuShu (1. August 2017)

Komplettpackung eben: Dusche + Bike- und Klamotten gewaschen


----------



## TheFroggy (2. August 2017)

War eine schöne Runde gestern, Danke für das mitnehmen und ja die Dusche auf dem Heimweg war angenehm, blöd nur das ich kein Shampoo oder Duschgel dabei hatte. 

War für mich schon sehr Anspruch voll das Gelände und auch war irgendwie der "Wurm" gestern drinnen, naja werde ich lieber noch ein paar mal beim TG üben müssen.

PS: hier die Tour auf Komoot


----------



## andi199 (3. August 2017)

Hi zusammen,
wollten am Samstag eigentlich das erste mal Schmausenbuck fahren, frage mich aber nun ob das Sinn macht wegen Wetter der letzten Tage. Soll ja auch noch bisschen was von oben herunter kommen. 
Wie sind da die Erfahrungswerte, kann man Spaß haben oder ist es eher Slip`n`Slide?

Danke euch.
Gruß Andi


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2017)

bei den Temperaturen trocknet es ja schnell.
paar Matschlöcher wird's geben.
kommt auch auf Reifen und Fahrtechnik an


----------



## microbat (3. August 2017)

...nach dem ganzen Staub und "rund gefahrenen Sand" 
kann "nice & sleazy" doch ganz nett sein.


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2017)

Ich bin heute früh mit dem Crosser über den Tiergarten in die Arbeit. Bin aber nicht auf den Kamm hoch, da schon zu spät losgekommen. Unten war es aber sehr gut zu fahren


----------



## Domowoi (3. August 2017)

@andi199 Ich war gestern da. Es gab ein paar Matschlöcher aber alles problemlos fahrbar.

Aktuell schauert es aber hin und wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi199 (3. August 2017)

Okay danke euch, hier in Bamberg hats heute vormittag 2 Stunden lang nochmal ordentlich gekübelt. Denke mal wenn da bei euch unten nichts mehr groß runter kommt lohnt sich ein Erstkontakt-Besuch!


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2017)

andi199 schrieb:


> Okay danke euch, hier in Bamberg hats heute vormittag 2 Stunden lang nochmal ordentlich gekübelt. Denke mal wenn da bei euch unten nichts mehr groß runter kommt lohnt sich ein Erstkontakt-Besuch!


 
wärst halt am we mit  ohne anständigen guido ists eigentlich net so der reißer.


----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> wärst halt am we mit  ohne anständigen guido ists eigentlich net so der reißer.


habt ihr am WE einen gehabt?


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2017)

jo, sonst wären wir noch immer verloren im wald.. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (4. August 2017)

Steve folgt dann immer Spuren von blonden Damen in Highheels


----------



## andi199 (4. August 2017)

@rebirth , sorry Stevie, ging am WE leider nicht. Willst unseren Guido machen morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. August 2017)

--


----------



## TheFroggy (12. August 2017)

Ist Heute oder Morgen jemand im Wald unterwegs?


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2017)

Morgen Abend wieder? Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## TheFroggy (14. August 2017)

Am Tiergarten? Da wäre ich dabei, STB ist mir noch zu anstrengend.


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2017)

Ich wollte schon STB fahren...


----------



## SuShu (14. August 2017)

Ein wenig früher wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2017)

Von mir aus auch schon tagsüber. Ich muss nicht arbeiten  
Wann willst du fahren?


----------



## SuShu (14. August 2017)

Normalerweise kann ich morgen um 16:30 Uhr am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## bärlein (14. August 2017)

Falls ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, ist es recht, wenn ich mich Euch anschließe?


----------



## SuShu (14. August 2017)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2017)

Also um 16:30 Uhr dann am Parkplatz? 
Sollen wir auf @bärlein warten?


----------



## bärlein (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde um 16:30 da sein ;-), normalerweise braucht ihr also nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## SuShu (15. August 2017)

Bei mir bleibt es auch bei 16:30


----------



## Milan0 (15. August 2017)

Erster  
Schön wars

Der Trail nach der Abzweigung Mittelerde ist derzeit nicht passierbar.


----------



## alpenpass (16. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Erster
> Schön wars
> 
> Der Trail nach der Abzweigung Mittelerde ist derzeit nicht passierbar.


zu nass oder Baumfällarbeiten?


----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2017)

So gesehen beides. Aber die Baumfällarbeiten haben uns dann am Ende vollständig aufgehalten


----------



## alpenpass (16. August 2017)

ok. Danke


----------



## TheFroggy (16. August 2017)

Hat Morgen Abend jemand lust auf ne Runde Tiergarten?


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2017)

ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich stb runden fohren, falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich stb runden fohren, falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sogn


Scho wiedea dahamm?


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2017)

ja, heut hamkomma


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

STB moch I ned morgen. Ich geh lieba in die Fränkische.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. August 2017)

Wann wollt ihr fahren Peter?


----------



## HTWolfi (19. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich stb runden fohren, falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sogn


Wäre 10:00 Uhr in Ordnung?
Müsste allerdings gegen 14:00 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2017)

ja ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (19. August 2017)

Ist STB trotz Sturmschäden fahrbar?

An der Alten Veste gibts es etliche umgefallene Bäume die auf den Trails liegen.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. August 2017)

Bin gestern nur in Richtung Wendelstein gefahren, da war nichts Größeres rumgelegen.


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2017)

basti, sen dei fotos was gwordn


----------



## S P (20. August 2017)

Bedingt...







Muss noch a weng übn.  Das Teil ist schon ziemlich fummelig.


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2017)

Schau an, der Wolfi mit Sattel unten  
Dienstag steht wieder?


----------



## SuShu (20. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dienstag steht wieder?


16:30 Uhr?


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2017)

Warte noch auf Rückmeldung der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Wenn da jemand mit will wird es wohl auf 19 Uhr hinauslaufen


----------



## bärlein (21. August 2017)

wäre 16:30 wieder dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (21. August 2017)

Also ich drehe um 19 Uhr meine Runde. Wer mit will Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## SuShu (21. August 2017)

bärlein schrieb:


> wäre 16:30 wieder dabei.


Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. August 2017)

Bei mir wird es sogar kurz nach 19 Uhr.evtl sehen wir uns ja kurz am Parkplatz dann


----------



## bärlein (21. August 2017)

dann bis morgen


----------



## MasterP1989 (22. August 2017)

Servus, ich wäre heute um 19 Uhr mal wieder dabei. Wetter passt ja super  . Grüßla


----------



## Milan0 (22. August 2017)

Top. Wir warten bisschen länger bis der Chris aus der Arbeit kommt. Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## S P (24. August 2017)

Wenn jemand noch eine HT2 Kurbel (104er LK) übrig hat,... ich suche eine.


----------



## AnAx (24. August 2017)

Habe eine silberne XT M770 und eine schwarze M552 rumliegen, bei Interesse PN


----------



## softlurch (27. August 2017)

Werd morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr ne Runde STB fahren ...


----------



## scratch_a (27. August 2017)

Warst du @SuShu heut allein in Happurg unterwegs und bist an uns vorbei (kurz nach den Hunnenschlucht) gefahren? Oder hab ich mich da getäuscht?


----------



## SuShu (27. August 2017)

Ja, war ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. August 2017)

Und am Samstag auf der Autobahn bist auch gesehen worden!


----------



## derwaaal (27. August 2017)

Überall!


----------



## SuShu (28. August 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und am Samstag auf der Autobahn bist auch gesehen worden!


Stimmt, du hast uns da irgendwo auf der A9 überholt.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Warst du @SuShu heut allein in Happurg unterwegs und bist an uns vorbei (kurz nach den Hunnenschlucht) gefahren? Oder hab ich mich da getäuscht?


Sorry, wenn ich euch nicht erkannt habe. Ich war da gerade so fokussiert auf die Auffahrt.


----------



## SuShu (28. August 2017)

Morgen bin ich wieder ab 16:30 am Stb unterwegs


----------



## bärlein (28. August 2017)

Werde auch da sein, bis morgen!


----------



## Milan0 (28. August 2017)

Ich fahre schon um 10 Uhr ab Tiergarten eine 90km Crossrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (28. August 2017)

Dienstags heißt's 19 Uhr STB! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## scratch_a (28. August 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Stimmt, du hast uns da irgendwo auf der A9 überholt.
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich euch nicht erkannt habe. Ich war da gerade so fokussiert auf die Auffahrt.



Kein Problem, hast mich ja auch nur noch mehr so im Augenwinkel gesehen. Wollte dir schon fast nachrufen, aber war mir dann eben auch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob du es wirklich warst.
Wie/was bist du überall gefahren?


----------



## SuShu (28. August 2017)

Meine Standardroute: Pommelsbrunn - Stallbaum - Hohler Fels - Ringwall (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) - Hunnenschlucht - Happurg - Ringwall - Hohler Fels - Steinernes Gassl - Happurg - Reckenberg - Arzlohe - Mühlkoppe - Pommelsbrunn


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. August 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich wieder ab 16:30 am Stb unterwegs





bärlein schrieb:


> Werde auch da sein, bis morgen!



Würde mich anschließen.


----------



## MasterP1989 (28. August 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Würde mich anschließen.



ebenfalls


----------



## microbat (28. August 2017)

Ist mir zu zeitig - bis Mitte Oktober wieder...


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2017)

werd morgen ( wenns ned pisst) um 1000uhr stb runden fohren


----------



## lordad (1. September 2017)

Halli Hallo alle miteinander.
Ich war etz 3 Monate nur am Rennrad werde morgen aber mal wieder wenn es nicht regnet aufs MTB und zum Tiergarten schauen.

Wird entspannt.
Tempo gebolzt habe ich nun genug
Es geht um flowiges fahren und weng hüpfen


Aber natürlich will ich schon die üblichen Trails mitnehmen und mal rumsehen ob sich was getan hat.
D.H wenn jemand mit will Fully wäre stark von Vorteil


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen ( wenns ned pisst) um 1000uhr stb runden fohren


Evtl. dabei.


----------



## Domowoi (1. September 2017)

@lordad Wann bist du unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (1. September 2017)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @lordad Wann bist du unterwegs?




Hab noch nix fest im Kopf aber Nachmittags ist ja nochmal Red Bull disctrict Ride ?
Wobei mir das heute eigl schon gelangt hat vom zusehen.

Ist 11 Uhr ne gute Zeit am Haupteingang ?


----------



## Domowoi (1. September 2017)

@lordad Jo 11 geht klar.


----------



## SuShu (2. September 2017)

10 Uhr wird knapp. Nicht warten.


----------



## TheFroggy (2. September 2017)

Mist morgen hätte ich Zeit, heute leider nicht wegen Hochzeit. Nicht meine


----------



## LeFritzz (2. September 2017)

Ja, wenn man auf anderen Hochzeiten tanzt...


----------



## lordad (2. September 2017)

Schee wars mal wieder .
2 für mich neue Lines gefahren und eine davon ist sogar recht nett 	(Yolo die linke spur statt dem Holzsprung a, Anfang... dann ziemlich kurvig durch paar kleinere kicker und am Ende nen netter Holzdrop wo es  von der Anfahrt und bei der Landung sehr geil steil ist)

Der neue Double an der Yolo bringt mich dagegen in die Bredouille
Ich weiss das ich ihn eigl schaffen müsste aber nach 3 Monaten Pause ist das Risiko beim Fehlversuch einfach zu hoch.
Neues Enduro kann ich mir nicht einfach so kaufen wenn ich das alte an dem Double zerschredde....

Was wünschte ich mir die hätten zum antesten erstmal nen Table statt nem double gebaut.
Aber nunja . Is halt so 

@Domowoi  da isser doch der Froggy ^^ wo man heute noch geredet haben wie es dem wohl ergeht ^^


----------



## SuShu (4. September 2017)

Morgen wieder 16:30 Stb.


----------



## bärlein (4. September 2017)

ja gern ,das Wetter passt!


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2017)

Das können wir jetzt aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen.

Ich kann erst um 19 Uhr wie sonst auch immer. Drehe da dann meine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (5. September 2017)

Ich bin ca ab 18:30 am Tiergarten unterwegs, so jetzt ist die Verwirrung komplett.


----------



## liter (12. September 2017)

Hi, 
bin bald mal in Wendelstein und würd das Rad einpacken... Ist das hier https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...EAB4D92206E7FB169.fe3?fileId=ongluvnrlaiakben die STB Runde die ihr immer Fahrt? Danke!


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2017)

Auf die schnelle drüber geschaut, nein 

Ich würde heute wieder gerne um 19 Uhr fahren. Wettermäßig soll es ja nicht regnen


----------



## TheFroggy (12. September 2017)

@Milan0 was hast / habt ihr für eine Runde vor? Wenn nicht zu technisch und eher gemütlich würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2017)

Standardrunde. Aber brauchst Licht. Technisch wie immer halt 

Fahren aber erst kurz nach 19 Uhr los


----------



## TheFroggy (12. September 2017)

Ok Danke für die Rückmeldung, muss aber leider kurzfristig absagen, Frau will in die Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2017)

Was denn mit den ganzen Dienstagsfahrern geworden? Waren mal wieder zu zweit.
Aber schöne Runde


----------



## microbat (13. September 2017)

...bin noch die kommenden vier Wochen wech...

Anbei ne frische Dreckschleuder:


----------



## derwaaal (13. September 2017)

was machstn mit dem Sight?


----------



## microbat (13. September 2017)

Behalten.
Das Lapierre Zesty / Spicy ist käuflich, derzeit noch komplett & fahrbereit.


----------



## derwaaal (13. September 2017)

wenn, dann Norco 
Aber 1 Fully is genug, glaub ich. Wenn dann noch was Hartes


----------



## microbat (13. September 2017)

Ich kann dir auch ein on-one 456 Carbon 16" zusammenschrauben mit 26" LRS 

Meine subjektive und ggf. polarisierende Meinung ist:
Mehrere Räder zu haben ist angenehm 
Ohne Dämpfer fehlt mir was 
Reifen müssen wenigsten 2.2er breite haben  - auch für die Straße.

Das Nicolai eboxx ist schon was spezielles.
Fährt sich wie ein übergewichtiges DH und macht alles Platt.
Ohne Motorunterstützung ist es ein Stehzeug.
Beim mal eben den Berg rauf tragen fühlt man sich sehr schnell sehr schwach (25 Kilo...).
Ansonsten ist es einfach geil - gib dem Affen Zucker


----------



## HTWolfi (16. September 2017)

Martina, Peter und ich werden morgen um 10:00 Uhr eine Runde am STB drehen.
Treffpunkt wie immer der Parkplatz direkt am Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2017)

Wie schaut es morgen 19 Uhr aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Milan0 (19. September 2017)

Herrlich wars wie immer. Auf dem Hinweg sind uns viele ohne Licht entgegen gekommen


----------



## derwaaal (19. September 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Herrlich wars wie immer. Auf dem Hinweg sind uns viele ohne Licht entgegen gekommen


In zwei Wochen werde ich mal wieder versuchen mitzufahren.
Aber hattest ja Begleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (24. September 2017)

Hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust auf ne Runde Tiergarten?


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2017)

Nachmittag wäre ca wann bei dir?


----------



## TheFroggy (24. September 2017)

Ab 14 / 15 uhr.


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2017)

Ich werd in Herzogenaurach ne runde drehen


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2017)

Wie schaut es heute Abend aus? Oder fahren wir mal am Mittwoch?
@softlurch @M_C_N @S P @Golzman


----------



## Golzman (26. September 2017)

Gerne morgen. Da können wir auch etwas eher starten. 18.30 Uhr?


----------



## softlurch (26. September 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute Abend aus? Oder fahren wir mal am Mittwoch?
> @softlurch @M_C_N @S P @Golzman


Weißt ja, dienstags geht derzeit nicht und diesen Mittwoch hab ich leider viel zu tun [emoji29]


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2017)

Schade. Aber dann würde ich trotzdem mal morgen 18:30 vorschlagen.


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2017)

Also am Mittwoch kann man auch STB fahren 
Nächsten Mittwoch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. Oktober 2017)

So wie schaut es morgen wieder aus?
@flachmaennchen @softlurch @S P @MasterP1989


----------



## softlurch (3. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So wie schaut es morgen wieder aus?
> @flachmaennchen @softlurch @S P @MasterP1989


Bei mir schlecht mit biken.


----------



## M8cosmic (5. Oktober 2017)

Servusla liebe Nürnberger ;-) 

Bin einer der mal gerne mit dem Cyclocross unterwegs ist. 

Gibt es den hier paar Jungs/Mädels die mal gern ne ausfahrt machen??? 

Kann man sich wo mal anschließen im schönen Frrrranken ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (5. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So wie schaut es morgen wieder aus?


Warst Du?


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2017)

Klar


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2017)

M8cosmic schrieb:


> Servusla liebe Nürnberger ;-)
> 
> Bin einer der mal gerne mit dem Cyclocross unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre auch ab und an eine Crosser Runde. Schreibe ich in der Regel auch hier rein. Hast du Angst vor Regen? Evtl drehe ich morgen eine Runde so gegen 14 Uhr. Wenn es pisst wie sau aber eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8cosmic (6. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ab und an eine Crosser Runde. Schreibe ich in der Regel auch hier rein. Hast du Angst vor Regen? Evtl drehe ich morgen eine Runde so gegen 14 Uhr. Wenn es pisst wie sau aber eher nicht




Servus - Am Samstag geh ich zum Cyclotraining von den Schleuder Jungs zumindest habe ich das vor  Am Sonntag ist an der Radrennbahn in Reichelsdorf ein Crosser Rennen ( nebenbei die letzten an dieser Location ) 

Ich wollt am Samstag dort mal hin und kucken in wie weit man dort mal mit auf der strecke Trainieren kann... Es sind noch Anmeldungen möglich.... Will mal sehen ob ich fit dafür bin ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (6. Oktober 2017)

Crossertraining klingt eher nach Technik, oder beides zusammen.
Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung!


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Schleuder Jungs sind paar Fitte dabei. Nicht entmutigen lassen und einfach Spass dabei haben. Je nach Wetter bin ich vielleicht als Zuschauer an der Bahn


----------



## Achtzig (6. Oktober 2017)

Wo is denn diese Rennbahn?
Bei http://www.radrennbahn-nuernberg.de/ steht gar nix von Samstag?


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei Schleudergang treffen sie sich am Samstag beim Café Moritzberg. Aber von Sonntag habe ich auf der Bahn HP auch nichts gefunden


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2017)

Meine Crosserrunde fällt heute aus. Wäre aber ja eh alleine gefahren ...

Bin den ganzen Tag mit dem Bullitt in der Stadt unterwegs


----------



## alpenpass (7. Oktober 2017)

Crossrennen am Reichelsdorfer Keller, hier eine Information dazu:http://aan-racing-team.de/evrplus_registration/?action=evrplusegister&event_id=9


----------



## M8cosmic (7. Oktober 2017)

ui ui ui die jungs sind mal alle durchweg stille voll Profi Freaks ;-) nein super Nette jungs und ich glaub die würden sich alle auch freuen wenn das ganze thema bissi wachsen würde. Es gibt stille Mitleser die ich dort kennen lernen durfte.

Es wurde mir verraten, dass der Guide vom der Oakley cross Session hier sich auch rum treibt ;-) bitte melden - würd gern die Tour nochmal nachfahren.... Danke 

Grüße Many


----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2017)

Der Guide war ich


----------



## M8cosmic (7. Oktober 2017)

Na des wusst ich seit heut dann auch - grins ;-) Du mal ne frage hast du die tour noch wo gespeichert ??? Weis ja is dein Täglicher Work Trail - ich fand die passagen so genial wo man fliegen lassen konnt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ach warst du da mit dabei?
Die Route kann ich schon als gpx dir geben.
Wenn ich mal wieder am Rechner hocke exportiere ich die mal

Können auch gerne mal zusammen fahren. Die Route lässt sich noch schön erweitern. Bis Lauf raus und dann über Birkensee Brunnerberg wieder zurück


----------



## M8cosmic (7. Oktober 2017)

Jup war da mit dabei. nen Rose crosser hatte ich. mach der kein stress mit der datei - mir geht es nur drumm die stelle da nochmal zu finden....


----------



## Vali23 (8. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

ich werde nächste bzw. übernächste Woche für mein Studium nach Bamberg ziehen.
Nun meine Frage, ob es in der Umgebung empfehlenswerte Trails gibt?
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand von euch Lust mir diese dann zu zeigen. 

Grüße aus Berlin
Vali


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2017)

Bist aber hier in Nürnberg gelandet


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2017)

Vali23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde nächste bzw. übernächste Woche für mein Studium nach Bamberg ziehen.
> Nun meine Frage, ob es in der Umgebung empfehlenswerte Trails gibt?
> ...


Der Umzug aus dem trockengelegten Sumpf zwischen Zeuthen und Spandau nach Franken ist sicherlich ein großer Fortschritt.

Aber Du solltest mal Heinrich Bölls "Ansichten eines Clowns" lesen und dann entscheiden, ob das Atmen von soviel katholischer Luft wie in Bamberg noch das Mountainbiken ermöglicht.

Danach kannst Dich bei mir melden. Ich bin hier der Fränkische-Schweiz-Aborigine, "Hausherr" des Leinleitertals, ausgebildeter DIMB-MTB-Guide und zeige Dir gerne ein paar Trails. Gut wäre, wenn Du mir sagst, auf welchem Level und in welcher Richtung (Race, Enduro, etc.) Du unterwegs bist.


----------



## Dorsdn (9. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2017)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> ...langsam hoch und nicht so schwer runter.


Das ist mir zu unspezifisch.
"Langsam hoch" versteht jede(r) anders, "nicht zu schwer runter" sagt mir gar nichts.
Was bist denn schon gefahren?

Geschlechts- und/oder altersspezifische Diskriminierungen sowie lokale Einschränkungen der Herkunft hatte mein Angebot nicht enthalten.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Oktober 2017)

Versprecht Euch nicht zu viel von seinen Touren!


----------



## Dorsdn (9. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu unspezifisch.
> "Langsam hoch" versteht jede(r) anders, "nicht zu schwer runter" sagt mir gar nichts.
> Was bist denn schon gefahren?
> 
> Geschlechts- und/oder altersspezifische Diskriminierungen sowie lokale Einschränkungen der Herkunft hatte mein Angebot nicht enthalten.




dorsdn ist bergauf fit genug, und bergab braucht er sich auch net verstecken, also fritz,egal welch tour du mit ihn fährst, er packt die schon, berg auf u ab


----------



## Dorsdn (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> dorsdn ist bergauf fit genug, und bergab braucht er sich auch net verstecken, also fritz,egal welch tour du mit ihn fährst, er packt die schon, berg auf u ab


Wenn Du das sagst...sorry, ko ja ned ann jed'n kenna.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Versprecht Euch nicht zu viel von seinen Touren!


...obwohl ich Lust dazu hätte, sag ich jetzt weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich Lust dazu hätte, sag ich jetzt weder das eine, noch das andere.


Ah, jetz hab ich kapiert was Du genau gemeint hast. LOL


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Oktober 2017)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Oder war Dein Angebot nur für junge Damen aus Berlin?



Is ned mal eine, eh alle Mühe umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich werde kommenden Sonntag die Brauereitour fahren.
Ist technisch anspruchslos und eher Sightseeing Fränkische Schweiz.

Treffpunkt 10:00 in Veilbronn.
40km, 850hm

Totenstein, Werntal, Oberes Aufseßtal, "Himmelsteuberer" & "Alter Fritz", Kati-Bräu, Grab des Russischen Generals, Katzengraben, Unteres Aufseßtal, Leidingshofer Tal.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2017)

Morgen Abend wieder ein Nightride? Evtl auch mal mit dem Crosser am Tiergarten?


----------



## MasterP1989 (11. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen Abend wieder ein Nightride? Evtl auch mal mit dem Crosser am Tiergarten?



Bist du heute unterwegs? Habe es erst jetzt gelesen. Hätte Donnerstag Zeit für den TG. Das Wetter ist ja mild. Oder halt mal Sonntag mit dem DAV um 12 Uhr


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2017)

War unterwegs musste aber abbrechen wegen Kind daheim.

Morgen habe ich keine Zeit mehr. Urlaubsvorbereitung für die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## M8cosmic (12. Oktober 2017)

wohin gehts den??? musst du net auf ein Haus warten??? -> @ Milan ( dein richtigen namen hab ich vergessen )


----------



## SuShu (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre morgen um 16:00 Uhr ab Klinikum Süd (*49.411789, 11.150617*) eine Runde mit dem MTB, entweder Richtung Stb oder Richtung Brunn und dann Tiergarten.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2017)

Also: 32U 655995  5475458


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2017)

Mein Gott bist du ein Depp...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mein Gott bist du ein Depp...


Dto.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Oktober 2017)

Ein weiser mann sagte mal:


Milan0 schrieb:


> Ach lasse Mr Ignore einfach reden


￼
￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage, und zwar ob vll jemand weiss, wie lang der Radweg an der B4 Richtung Fischbach raus gesperrt bleiben soll?? 

Die selbst-sogenante Qualitaetspresse ist leider nicht sehr aussagefaehig
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nuernberg/staugefahr-regensburger-strasse-wird-saniert-1.6443506 

Langsam nervts mich echt, ich kenn drei Varianten von daheim (ER) nach NUE-Fischbach zum MFG-Treff an der S-Bahn, und keiner ist mehr ungehindert fahrbar.
Die Kanalversion krankt immer wieder an gesperrten Bruecken (da beim Fuerther Muellberg), bei der Reichswaldversion ist die direkte Bruecke ueber die A3 seit ein paar Monaten verschwunden, muss man einen Umweg fahren, und Sonntag Nacht musste ich feststellen, dass die Stadtroute mit dem o. g. Aergernis inkommodiert wurde 
Reissen die hier in der 'Metropolregion' alles nur noch auf und machen gar nix mehr fertig??


----------



## derwaaal (22. Oktober 2017)

@Milan0 machst Du wieder ein Team für den Langsamfahrer-Pokal auf?
Für die alte Teambesetzung. 
Seit Montag ist ja die Anmeldung möglich, los geht's am 30.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Oktober 2017)

Wenn sichs nicht ausgeht - wir sind auch erst zu zweit 

-> PN


----------



## Fatpak (23. Oktober 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne andere Frage, und zwar ob vll jemand weiss, wie lang der Radweg an der B4 Richtung Fischbach raus gesperrt bleiben soll??
> 
> Die selbst-sogenante Qualitaetspresse ist leider nicht sehr aussagefaehig
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nuernberg/staugefahr-regensburger-strasse-wird-saniert-1.6443506
> ...



an Freitag abend wars immernoch gesperrt aber fertig


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> an Freitag abend wars immernoch gesperrt aber fertig


OK Danke, ich kann es zumindest die naechsten zwei Wochen vermeiden da entlang zu muessen - ausserdem ueberarbeite ich nochmal meine Wegfuehrung aussenrum durch den Reichswald / nordoestlich an NUE vorbei, da hab ich auch am WE ein bissl gescoutet. 
So dass ich halt nicht 'komplett um den Pudding fahren' muss nur wg. der einen Bruecke die jetzt weg ist  

Vielen Dank fuer die Mithilfe


----------



## M8cosmic (24. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @Milan0 machst Du wieder ein Team für den Langsamfahrer-Pokal auf?
> Für die alte Teambesetzung.
> Seit Montag ist ja die Anmeldung möglich, los geht's am 30.




ja da hätte ich auch lust mit zu machen


----------



## Milan0 (24. Oktober 2017)

Team erstellt. Wenn die alle wieder mitmachen ist das Team leider auch schon voll.
Name "Punkteverweigerer 2.5"


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin dieses Jahr raus. Mein Platz wäre frei.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Oktober 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr raus. Mein Platz wäre frei.


Hoffentlich nicht verletzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (25. Oktober 2017)

wäre wieder dabei, allerdings gibt es für mich wieder viele Tage im sonnigen Süden, zählt das?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2017)

bärlein schrieb:


> wäre wieder dabei, allerdings gibt es für mich wieder viele Tage im sonnigen Süden, zählt das?


Ja!
Im WP-Fred wird über angeln diskutiert!


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht verletzt?



Nicht direkt, will mir aber diesen Winter endlich mal mein Metall entfernen lassen, da fall ich dann eine Weile aus.


----------



## M8cosmic (25. Oktober 2017)

mmhh naja dann - wie ihr wollt ( Milan ) aber du könntest mir das nochmal in deinen worten besser erklären wie mer hier Kilometer schrubben können und wie es getrackt wird...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2017)

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de

Hier steht eigentlich alles dazu.
Oder was willst du noch wissen?

@flachmaennchen
Dann viel Erfolg beim Entmetallisieren!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes Jahr wieder öfters im Wald.
Wobei ich auch nicht mehr so viel fahren werde in nächster Zeit. Hausrenovierung und Kind kosten schon viel Zeit...


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch nicht mehr so viel fahren werde in nächster Zeit. Hausrenovierung und Kind kosten schon viel Zeit...


Du musst doch das Material irgendwie transportieren 

@flachmaennchen wär ja wurst wenn Du ne Zeitlang nicht so viel fährst, der WP geht ja bis 01.04.

@M8cosmic ein Platz ist ja frei, wie oben zu lesen. Eintragung über Strava oder manuell Dauer, Sportart und optional Distanz eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, will mir aber diesen Winter endlich mal mein Metall entfernen lassen, da fall ich dann eine Weile aus.



bei mir waren es 2 oder 3 Wochen, die Narbe muss halt vollständig verheilt sein.


----------



## M8cosmic (25. Oktober 2017)

@ milan - naja diese manuelle Eintragung ist ja der witz - möcht nicht wissen wieviele leute da einfach ein schmarrn eintragen...


----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ist mir egal. Ich habe es mit Strava gekoppelt. Mir geht es da auch nicht um Vergleiche mit anderen, sondern nur um mich und die Jahre vorher.


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich mal beworben.


----------



## SuShu (25. Oktober 2017)

bärlein schrieb:


> wäre wieder dabei, allerdings gibt es für mich wieder viele Tage im sonnigen Süden, zählt das?


Na irgendwer muss ja unsere Punkte einfahren
Viel Spaß die nächste Woche


----------



## M8cosmic (26. Oktober 2017)

na gut hab mal den antrag bei euch gestellt glaub aber ihr seit voll - viel spass ;-) ihr macht das schon das passt ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2017)

M8cosmic schrieb:


> na gut hab mal den antrag bei euch gestellt glaub aber ihr seit voll - viel spass ;-) ihr macht das schon das passt ;-)


Du hattest als erster hier im Thread gefragt, ob noch ein Platz frei ist.


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem sich hier schon die ein oder anderen Bamberger verirrt haben, wollte ich mal fragen, wer von der Enduro-/AM-/Wie-auch-immer-Fraktion hier so mitliest.
Gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich in Bamberg ab und an treffen? Würde auch mit Lampe fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

ich kenn einen ...


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ich kenn einen ...



Kannst demjenigen ja mal sagen, er oder sie soll mir eine PN oder hier in den Thread schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MsPurple (26. Oktober 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier schon die ein oder anderen Bamberger verirrt haben, wollte ich mal fragen, wer von der Enduro-/AM-/Wie-auch-immer-Fraktion hier so mitliest.
> Gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich in Bamberg ab und an treffen? Würde auch mit Lampe fahren.



Ja, didi, hier... Allerdings gehöre ich auch zu keiner Gruppe


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

MsPurple schrieb:


> Ja, didi, hier... Allerdings gehöre ich auch zu keiner Gruppe



Wir werden schon noch eine passende finden  Wann hab ich mal die Chance auf gruppenfreies Radfahren?


----------



## MsPurple (26. Oktober 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Wir werden schon noch eine passende finden  Wann hab ich mal die Chance auf gruppenfreies Radfahren?



Schick halt mal ne Pn am besten mit Nr... hin und hergeschreibe in Foren ist weng lästig..


----------



## MsPurple (26. Oktober 2017)

Und wie bitte tritt man der Gruppe der Nbger DAV Gruppe hinzu?  Weiß das hier wer? Usability ist ja nicht so groß geschrieben bei diesem Forum ^^


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

MsPurple schrieb:


> Und wie bitte tritt man der Gruppe der Nbger DAV Gruppe hinzu?  Weiß das hier wer? Usability ist ja nicht so groß geschrieben bei diesem Forum ^^


Das weiß ich.
Am besten ne Mail an den Gruppenleiter Martin Pöhlmann schicken, Mail-Adresse findest auf der HP nuernbergsdavradler.de
Dann wirst Du in das Teil-Forum des IBC aufgenommen.
1x im Monat gibt es einen Kennenlern-Treff, bei dem vieles über die Gruppe erzählt und die gängigen Stellen am TG abgeklappert werden.
Aber erst wieder nächste Saison.
DAV-Mitgliedschaft wäre sicher hilfreich 
Im Winter gibt es für bereits-Mitglieder am WE einen Treff ohne Guide-Garantie.
Bei nicht kompletten Neulingen kann man sicher mal die ein oder andere Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Kannst demjenigen ja mal sagen, er oder sie soll mir eine PN oder hier in den Thread schreiben...


der liest normalerweise immer mit (nicht immer passiv), aber ich kann ihn auch n Hinweis geben ^^


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Im Winter gibt es für bereits-Mitglieder am WE einen Treff ohne Guide-Garantie.
> Bei nicht kompletten Neulingen kann man sicher mal die ein oder andere Runde zusammen drehen.



Würdet ihr sowas hier bewerben?



derwaaal schrieb:


> der liest normalerweise immer mit (nicht immer passiv), aber ich kann ihn auch n Hinweis geben ^^



Danke


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

Nicht unbedingt, aber wenn man's weiß, kann man ja mal Bescheid stoßen.
Aber der Wintertreff ist eher unverbindlich, wie gesagt.


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, aber wenn man's weiß, kann man ja mal Bescheid stoßen.
> Aber der Wintertreff ist eher unverbindlich, wie gesagt.


Ja, also ich wäre auf jeden Fall interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

Kommst dann aus Reutlingen vorbei? ^^


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Kommst dann aus Reutlingen vorbei? ^^



Nur für dich


----------



## MsPurple (26. Oktober 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Das weiß ich.
> Am besten ne Mail an den Gruppenleiter Martin Pöhlmann schicken, Mail-Adresse findest auf der HP nuernbergsdavradler.de
> Dann wirst Du in das Teil-Forum des IBC aufgenommen.
> 1x im Monat gibt es einen Kennenlern-Treff, bei dem vieles über die Gruppe erzählt und die gängigen Stellen am TG abgeklappert werden.
> ...




Prima, dankeschön für die promte Hilfe


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2017)

Ledidi können gern ma was in bbg starten.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ledidi können gern ma was in bbg starten.


den meinte ich


----------



## Gravelander (27. Oktober 2017)

jemand Lust am Freitag (ganztägig) oder Samstag (zwischen 11:30 - 19:00 Uhr) eine Tour zu unternehmen? Hab eure Angebote bisher immer verpasst, aber aufgrund von Urlaub bietet sich mir nun auch endlich mal eine Gelegenheit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn in Bamberch was z'samm geht, wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## M8cosmic (27. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Du hattest als erster hier im Thread gefragt, ob noch ein Platz frei ist.




Danke Milan ;-) grins ha ha ha bin mal gespannt


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

Darfst auch gerne das o im Namen mitverwenden


----------



## Gravelander (27. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also wenn in Bamberch was z'samm geht, wäre ich wohl dabei.


nee also Start in Nürnberg/Fürth/Zirndorf wär schon i.O. ;-)


----------



## M8cosmic (27. Oktober 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Darfst auch gerne das o im Namen mitverwenden




Achsooooo ;-)


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (28. Oktober 2017)

@LeDidi 
Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt trotz Gegenwind oder?


----------



## LeDidi (28. Oktober 2017)

Wanderbaustelle schrieb:


> @LeDidi
> Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt trotz Gegenwind oder?


Aber hallo  
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Tolle Tour!


----------



## TheFroggy (2. November 2017)

Habe mal ein eigenes Team gegründet, falls noch jemand lust hat: https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/297


----------



## LeDidi (3. November 2017)

Wanderbaustelle schrieb:


> @LeDidi
> Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt trotz Gegenwind oder?



Servus Bamberger, morgen das gleiche Spiel wie vergangenen Samstag?


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2017)

So ich bin auch wieder im Lande. 

Da es Mittwoch wohl regnen wird, würde ich wieder Dienstag 19 Uhr vorschlagen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2017)

Bin für heute Abend leider raus. Aber das Interesse hielt sich ja eh in Grenzen ...


----------



## der_erce (7. November 2017)

Gibt es hier eigentlich MTB-Begeisterte im Raum Fürth/Burgfarrnbach / Seukendorf / Veitsbronn / Langenzenn / Cadolzburg?


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin für heute Abend leider raus. Aber das Interesse hielt sich ja eh in Grenzen ...


Schade, hab mich so halb drauf eingestellt, war aber nicht sicher daher hab ich nix gesagt, konntest es ja nicht wissen


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. November 2017)




----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2017)

NEIN! Ist das Schweinchen verreckt?!

Auch an der Schweinchenverreckkante?


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. November 2017)

Bordstein beim Kreuzung überqueren.
Völlig ehrenlos im Straßenverkehr dahingerafft. 
Wenn man all die Qualen denkt die es erleiden musste sei es ihm aber gegönnt. Ich werds gleich mal zerlegen und mir die Stelle anschauen ob da vielleicht noch was zu retten ist.


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. November 2017)

Blöde Stelle um direkt drüber zu braten...


----------



## S P (8. November 2017)

Schweinchenverreckkante , da kommen Erinnerungen wieder hoch!
Aber da würde ich mal Ragley anschreiben und die Fotos zeigen.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. November 2017)

Mist! Das Gefühl kenne ich zu gut. 
Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert.

Die Reparatur vom @stroker seinem Eccentric Rahmen sieht gut aus.
Kannst ja mal nachfragen, auf welche Biersorten sein Schweißer steht. 
Vielleicht geht da ja was …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (8. November 2017)




----------



## hundertklar (11. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich MTB-Begeisterte im Raum Fürth/Burgfarrnbach / Seukendorf / Veitsbronn / Langenzenn / Cadolzburg?


Servus, wenn Großhabersdorf zählt


----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2017)

Heute Abend wieder um 19 Uhr am STB Parkplatz.


----------



## Milan0 (20. November 2017)

Alle Woche wieder. Mittwoch 19 Uhr STB Nightride


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2017)

Die Handydisplay-kleiner Finger Brechkante hat einen neuen Namenszusatz bekommen.

Bremshebelschellenbruchkante...


----------



## microbat (23. November 2017)

Mein Mitgefühl.
Falls du ein Ersatzteil von avid oder sram brauchst gib Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2017)

Meine Bremsen sind noch ganz  neue XT Geber hast nicht zufällig noch rum liegen?


----------



## microbat (23. November 2017)

Nein - ich hab da nix von shimano.


----------



## derwaaal (23. November 2017)

Dreckspack!
So ne schlammige und tiefe Siffe habe ich ja selten erlebt, bin ja sonst nicht so empfindlich.
Aber was der Forst da treibt, ist echt ne Frechheit, auch wenn die auf ihren Umsatz kommen müssen, aber das sind immer noch öffentliche Wege.
Und die ham so viel Holz raus, ich hätt mich beinah verfahren, weil der Wald nun so viel anders aussieht.
(Ecke Hahnenbalz Richtung Neunhof/Tennenlohe)


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2017)

Nicht nur da. 

Der Schotterweg von mir daheim zum STB ist stellenweise dadurch auch mehr ein Sumpf als Weg.


----------



## bärlein (23. November 2017)

XT Schalthebel oder Bremshebel? Was brauchst du? Da könnt ich was haben...


----------



## derwaaal (23. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nicht nur da.
> 
> Der Schotterweg von mir daheim zum STB ist stellenweise dadurch auch mehr ein Sumpf als Weg.


bei mir ist sogar dauernd die Kette durchgerutscht, auf den höheren zwei Ritzel immer noch.
Leider hab ich keine Rechtsschutzversicherung


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2017)

bärlein schrieb:


> XT Schalthebel oder Bremshebel? Was brauchst du? Da könnt ich was haben...



XT Bremshebel ist es wohl. Das neuste Modell. Ist ja nicht für mich. Glaube @Golzman hat schon Ersatz bestellt.
Ich bräuchte einen dichten SLX Bremssattel. Da ist meiner am Kolben unten undicht


----------



## TheFroggy (23. November 2017)

Hat hier wer ne Idee für eine langen Singel Trail Berg ab? Also wo eine in der näheren Umgebung von NBG einer versteckt sein könnte.


----------



## S P (23. November 2017)

Da sich kein Berg in unmittelbarer Nähe versteckt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering für einen langen Single Trail.

Mehr oder weniger Gefälle findest du in der Röthenbachklamm, Schwarzachklamm oder vielleicht auch im Thanngraben. Aber sonst?


----------



## Domowoi (23. November 2017)

@TheFroggy zählt Osternohe als "nähere Umgebung"? Der Lift hat soweit ich weiß so 140m. Ich glaube in normaler Fahrraddistanz in Nürnberg wird es eher so die Hälfte am Stück geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (24. November 2017)

Danke ich sehe schon, entweder in der Fränkischen was suchen oder ab in Bikepark.


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2017)

Hier muss man jeden HM bergab schwer erkämpfen 

Heute Abend ist übrigens wieder CM


----------



## Lusio (24. November 2017)

@TheFroggy ich würde mal den Moritzberg ins Rennen werfen, 150 hm sind da möglich. Der ist von Nbg noch mit dem Rad erreichbar. Hansgörgel wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## derwaaal (24. November 2017)

ich hab mal gehört, man kann auch wieder hochfahren.


----------



## scratch_a (24. November 2017)

Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, was genau damit 





TheFroggy schrieb:


> Hat hier wer ne Idee für eine langen Singel Trail Berg ab? Also wo eine in der näheren Umgebung von NBG einer versteckt sein könnte.


überhaupt gemeint ist?

Singel Trail oder Single Trail? Was ist "lang"?
Ausschließlich Bergab? Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad? Zum runterbrettern wie im Bikepark oder im Rahmen einer schönen Tour? (falls ersteres, bitte komplett alle öffentlichen Wanderwege meiden  ).
Die Hügel in der Umgebung (welchen Umkreis?) von Nbg sind sehr begrenzt und in jeder guten Karte zu finden, so leicht versteckt sich kein "Berg"


----------



## TheFroggy (24. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Singel Trail oder Single Trail? Was ist "lang"?
> Ausschließlich Bergab? Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad? Zum runterbrettern wie im Bikepark oder im Rahmen einer schönen Tour? (falls ersteres, bitte komplett alle öffentlichen Wanderwege meiden  ).
> Die Hügel in der Umgebung (welchen Umkreis?) von Nbg sind sehr begrenzt und in jeder guten Karte zu finden, so leicht versteckt sich kein "Berg"



Natürlich Singletrail  Ich fahre gerne lange strecken Bergab, um so länger um so besser. Beim Schwierigkeitsgrad tue ich mir immer schwer, viel schwerer als die Downhillstrecke am Ochsenkopf sollte es nicht sein, eher einfacherer. Ob jetzt zum runterballern oder in Rahmen einer Tour ist mir dabei egal, ich mag beides.

Und ja Berge verstecken sich nicht so einfach, Trails leider schon deswegen frage ich hier ja nach Tipps.


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2017)

So Mittwoch soll es abends nicht regnen oder schneien. Mal sehen ...

Ich fahre wieder um 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz. Neue Lampe soll heute geliefert werden und muss ja getestet werden
Wäre schön, wenn mal mehr als 1 noch mitkommt...

@Golzman 
Oder wieder nur zu zweit


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

Lupine?


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2017)

Habe ich einen Geldscheißer?

MJ902B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe ich einen Geldscheißer?
> MJ902B


Hast doch jetzt ne Altersversorgung ^^ aber M. ist ja auch schon teurer als die YinDinger


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2017)

Da hier zwar eh Keiner mitgefahren wäre, aber ich sage trotzdem ab.
Mein Knie macht Radfahren derzeit nicht möglich...


----------



## Pornspirit (29. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da hier zwar eh Keiner mitgefahren wäre, aber ich sage trotzdem ab.
> Mein Knie macht Radfahren derzeit nicht möglich...


Nicht ganz, hatte vor Heute mit zu fahren. Habe sogar meine mindestens 10 Jahre alte Lupine mit RC Akkus wieder zum Leben erweckt 
Leider liegt meine Frau flach, somit habe ich die Kids.
Nächste Woche geht´s leider Schicht bedingt auch nicht...
Gute Besserung dir!


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2017)

Ah ok. Das nächste mal dann aber hier Bescheid geben. Kann sein, dass wir sonst auch schon kurz vor 19 Uhr losrollen wenn sonst sich keiner mit angemeldet hat.
Mal sehen wie es nächsten Mittwoch bei mir aussieht. Bin erstmal bis Dienstag außer Gefecht


----------



## MasterP1989 (4. Dezember 2017)

Servus, geht diese Woche nochmal was zusammen? Der Schnee lädt ja dazu ein ;-) .


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin die Woche noch raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. Dezember 2017)

...bin schon froh, wenn ich am WE zum radeln komme.


----------



## zephyr550 (23. Dezember 2017)

wünsche allen fröhliche Weihnachten undn guten Rutsch .
Komme leider auch gar nicht mehr zum Biken... hoffentlich ist das Studium bald rum


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Dezember 2017)

zephyr550 schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich ist das Studium bald rum



Das hilft fürs Radeln meistens nix - zumindest wenn du danach arbeiten willst/musst


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2017)

zephyr550 schrieb:


> wünsche allen fröhliche Weihnachten undn guten Rutsch .
> Komme leider auch gar nicht mehr zum Biken... hoffentlich ist das Studium bald rum


Also ich hatte im Studium deutlich mehr Zeit als hinterher


----------



## Grizzly28 (24. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt raubt ihm halt nicht die Illusionen! Die Jugend muß Träume haben, sonst wird’s nix mit der Zukunft.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im Studium deutlich mehr Zeit als hinterher


bestimmt vor der Bologna-Reform


----------



## MtB55 (25. Dezember 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> bestimmt vor der Bologna-Reform


Deutlich davor


----------



## stroker (27. Dezember 2017)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/482718/


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Dezember 2017)

stroker schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/482718/


[emoji106][emoji123]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2017)

werd morgen früh, ca 10.30hr stb rundn dreha, ist aber noch ned ganz sicher, falls aner z.u.l hat, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (28. Dezember 2017)

Hi Peter, genau sagen kann ich es erst morgen früh. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2017)

war super heut, wieder mal mitn alten kollegen gfahren, hat spass gmacht


----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2018)

Wie sind denn aktuell die Bodenverhältnisse am STB? Also nass is klar, aber auch tief matschig?


----------



## SuShu (5. Januar 2018)

Bei dem, was hier die letzten Tag runtergekommen ist, dürfte es ziemlich matschig sein.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2018)

Habe ich befürchtet 
Hoffte, dass es dort vielleicht durch den lockeren Waldboden nicht so matschig wird. Aber wenn man da auch wie Sau nachm radeln aussieht, dann fahren wir wohl bei uns. Bleibt das Auto schon mal sauber


----------



## microbat (5. Januar 2018)

Derzeit ist Trail-paddeln eine Handlungsalternative


----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2018)

Ja, bei uns kamen heut teilweise Bäche die Hänge runter, da wäre Kanu oder Rafting eine Alternative


----------



## MasterP1989 (9. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues Zusammen,

geht am Mittwoch was zusammen am stb?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Januar 2018)

ich bin wohl noch den kompletten Januar raus. Versuche ab Februar wieder regelmäßiger am STB zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (9. Januar 2018)

Na das will ich doch hoffen. Gute Genesung. Ich habe jetzt das Arbeiten angefangen und möchte auch wieder regelmäßig ausfahren. Das ist während der letzten 9 Monate durch die Abschlussarbeit doch recht selten geworden.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Januar 2018)

Gute Genesung für das Haus wäre tatsächlich angebracht


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2018)

Mein Beileid! Hat vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr bei uns genauso ausgeschaut. Aber der ganze Aufwand lohnt sich, is ein gutes Gefühl wenn man dann 'fertig' ist. Aber der Plan im Februar schon wieder mehr zu radeln scheint sportlich wenn das bild tatsächlich aktuell ist


----------



## microbat (10. Januar 2018)

OMG  - da sollten wir mal eine Abbruch Party „feiern“ - jeder bringt seinen Abbruchhammer, Schubkarre, Schaufel und Besen mit - anstelle des Radl.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2018)

Arbeit habe ich die nächsten Monate genug hier 

Zumindest habe ich mir gestern auch gleich noch den Bosch Blau Borhammer gekauft. Der ging durch die Fliesen wie durch Butter 
Heute Abend erstmal den ganzen Schutt wieder vom 1. Stock in die Mulde tragen ...


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2018)

Bohrhammer macht Laune. Vor Jahren habe ich bei einem Freund auch eine Wand rausgehauen. Den Schutt konnten wir einfach aus dem Dachgeschoss in den Container krachen lassen 
Da hast Du Dir ganz schön was vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2018)

Ja die Mulde steht zu weit weg um es direkt aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Eine Rutsche organisiere ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Egal laufe ich halt paar mal ...

Rest vom Stockwerk schaut besser aus. Da fehlt nur der Boden


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2018)

lowfat schrieb:


> Bohrhammer macht Laune


Das sagst du nach 2,5 Schuttmulden und ca 10 laufenden Metern mit der Decke vergossenen Beton stürzen vermutlich auch nicht mehr. Ich bin jedenfalls froh wenn meine dicke hilti erstmal noch verliehen bleibt


----------



## MtB55 (10. Januar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ja die Mulde steht zu weit weg um es direkt aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Eine Rutsche organisiere ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Egal laufe ich halt paar mal ...
> 
> Rest vom Stockwerk schaut besser aus. Da fehlt nur der Boden


Aus welchen Jahrhundert sind die Steckdosen / Schalter


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich schätze noch aus dem Baujahr 61 

Kommt ein komplett neues Schalterprogramm rein. Busch-Jaeger Future linear


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2018)

Mit was für einem Mist man sich da plötzlich beschäftigen muss, gell? Oder hat euch das Spaß gemacht? Ich fand das meiste echt nur nervig. Am schlimmsten Fliesen. Was man da Zeit vertut...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2018)

Naja Schalterprogramm war schnell ausgesucht.
Fliesen, oder besser gesagt Boden allgemein ist noch offen. Das könnte wohl etwas nerviger werden


----------



## derwaaal (10. Januar 2018)

Ich tippe auf irgend etwas im Wurzel-Design


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2018)

Für die Gartengestaltung:




Ich darf damit allerdings erst anfangen, wenn der Rest fertig ist. Wobei "Rest" erst noch zu definieren ist...


----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2018)

Außen steht erst in 2-3 Jahren auf dem Plan. Nach 1. Stock muss das EG komplett gemacht werden 
Der Pumptrack hätte den Vorteil, dass kein Fussballtor mehr Platz hat


----------



## MtB55 (10. Januar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Naja Schalterprogramm war schnell ausgesucht.
> Fliesen, oder besser gesagt Boden allgemein ist noch offen. Das könnte wohl etwas nerviger werden


Ich habe am letzten Wochenende erst zwei Tage lang Parkettboden verlegt, danach tat mir alles weh ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2018)

Für sämtliche Probleme rund um Fußball kann ich mit einer Lösung helfen:


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gute Genesung für das Haus wäre tatsächlich angebracht



Den kenn ich doch!


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Januar 2018)

Wie schautsn aus, fährt einer morgen trotz Bauaktivitäten und anderem Spielkram eine Runde STB mit?
Ich werf mal 10:30 in den Raum.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2018)

Ich würde ja echt gerne mal wieder fahren. Aber habe morgen schon den ganzen Tag verplant


----------



## SuShu (12. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mich bei Happurg verabredet.


----------



## derwaaal (19. Januar 2018)

Huhu,
fährt jemand morgen?
Soll morgen zwar kalt werden, aber der Niederschlag hat nur niedrige bis mittelhohe Wahrscheinlichkeiten, und wenn dann als Schnee was auch nicht so unangenehm ist.
Gut, die Trails könnten etwas feucht sein, v.a. die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Tiergarten wär ok, aber nach langer Zeit würde ich auch mal wieder gerne ins Stb
Oder ne größere Tour, kommt darauf an.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Januar 2018)

Morgen Stb?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Januar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Huhu,
> fährt jemand morgen?
> Soll morgen zwar kalt werden, aber der Niederschlag hat nur niedrige bis mittelhohe Wahrscheinlichkeiten, und wenn dann als Schnee was auch nicht so unangenehm ist.
> Gut, die Trails könnten etwas feucht sein, v.a. die üblichen Verdächtigen.
> ...


Gehsthintri?


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. Januar 2018)

Servus, ich frage nochmal obligatorisch ob am morgigen Mittwoch um 19 Uhr am Stb was zusammen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2018)

Hier ist ja noch Leben 

Sind derzeit wohl alle mit Häuslebauen beschäftigt.
Habe morgen Abend mal wieder einen Termin wegen Haus und pendel mit dem Rad in die Arbeit. Da ist keine Zeit für STB


----------



## SuShu (23. Januar 2018)

Mittwoch geht bei mir i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2018)

@Golzman
ich habe ein Foto gefunden  An den Namen dieser schrecklichen Kante kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern




und noch eins


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2018)

*edit* wegen spoiler


----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2018)

Jedenfalls echt geile Bilder! Vor allem das zweite!


----------



## MtB55 (19. Februar 2018)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Jedenfalls echt geile Bilder! Vor allem das zweite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. Februar 2018)

die sind was für's Gabelkompressions-Album


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2018)

Waren nur gestern wieder vor der "Kante des Todes" gestanden und überlegt wie ich da vor paar Jahren heil runter gekommen bin...


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Februar 2018)

Ich meine auch, dass die schlimmer geworden ist... da lag unten mal mehr Material drin.


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2018)

Ich meine,
ihr habt euch einfach weniger Gedanken um´s "aua-machen" gemacht
und seit da einfach mal runter gerollert...


----------



## S P (19. Februar 2018)

Pff, da würde ich niemals nicht runter fahren!


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. Februar 2018)

Geht ja auch mit den heutigen Rädern garnicht mehr. Summer Season und Pitch - das waren noch richtige Fahrräder damals, damit ging noch was.


----------



## MtB55 (19. Februar 2018)

S P schrieb:


> Pff, da würde ich niemals nicht runter fahren!


Ich auch nicht


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


Keine Angst, in echt schaut das noch viel schlimmer aus


----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2018)

Gebt es zu! Damals wart ihr einfach noch vor dem radeln Bier trinken und nicht danach! ?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Februar 2018)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Gebt es zu! Damals wart ihr einfach noch vor dem radeln Bier trinken und nicht danach! ?


Macht man das sonst anders? 
Mal sehen vielleicht fahre ich die Kante nochmal im Frühjahr. Gestern war zum Glück Schnee unten drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garminator (20. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> fahre ich die Kante nochmal im Frühjahr


 oder . Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Vor allem wenn man weiß, dass in Echt alles noch viel schlimmer aussieht.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

Garminator schrieb:


> oder



ein bisschen was von Beidem  Ersteres ist bei mir aber ausgeprägter


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ..... Gestern war zum Glück Schnee unten drin...



Tssss Ausrede, als ob bei Nürnberg Schnee liegt  
Wo isses des so ungefähr? Ich such gerade interessante Wanderziele zum Rumlaufen, wegen Armledation 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

Die Schnee ausrede ist auf Seite 3 Absatz 4 im Ausredenbuch. Muss man wissen
Und mein Baron ist abgefahren, der neue STEHT aber schon daheim 


Darf ich noch nicht verraten, da der exakte Ort im "Wo bin ich" Faden gerade gefragt ist


----------



## derwaaal (20. Februar 2018)

Das grobe Gebiet wurde ja schon genannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die Schnee ausrede ist auf Seite 3 Absatz 4 im Ausredenbuch. Muss man wissen
> Und mein Baron ist abgefahren, der neue STEHT aber schon daheim
> 
> 
> Darf ich noch nicht verraten, da der exakte Ort im "Wo bin ich" Faden gerade gefragt ist



Das mit dem Buch werd ich dann mal überprüfen, wenn ich das fränkische Ausredenbuch wiederfinde. Dachte aber die ersten 3 Seiten gehen im Fränkischen nur über zu viel Luftdruck im Reifen 
Jetzt wos den Baron auch in 2.6 gibt, da wird woh noch eine Seite über Reifenbreite dazukommen 

Bin nur im oberpfälzer "wo bin ich" Thema. Werd ich dann wohl gleich mal ändern 

G.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

Ich meinte natürlich den Zusatzband "alles Weitere außer Contireifen"


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das mit dem Buch werd ich dann mal überprüfen, wenn ich das fränkische Ausredenbuch wiederfinde. Dachte aber die ersten 3 Seiten gehen im Fränkischen nur über zu viel Luftdruck im Reifen
> Jetzt wos den Baron auch in 2.6 gibt, da wird woh noch eine Seite über Reifenbreite dazukommen
> 
> Bin nur im oberpfälzer "wo bin ich" Thema. Werd ich dann wohl gleich mal ändern
> ...


Ausreden aus Büchern braucht der Franke "in seiner Wendigkeit und intellektuellen Feingliedrigkeit" (Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch über "die Kriminaltypologie der bayrischen Stämme") überhaupt nicht.
Da ist der Franke dem Oberpfälzer, der "zu gutmütig für den groben Raub, zu wenig beredt für die Trickbetrügerei" (Subenrauch, a.a.O.) und daher kriminologisch nur als Grenzsteinversetzer in Erscheinung tritt (Stubenrauch, a.a.O), weit überlegen.


----------



## Milan0 (20. Februar 2018)

http://de.webfail.com/117f333d85b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> http://de.webfail.com/117f333d85b



Mit einem Baron hätte er doppelt so langsam fahren können 

Hab mir das Video ja schon öfters angesehen. Man kann einfach nicht einschätzen wie lang und steil der steile Bereich in der Mitte ist. Auf jedenfall die perfekte Filmposition 

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einem Baron hätte er doppelt so langsam fahren können


Was ich so mitbekommen habe, war das brakeless!
Irgendwo stand, er hatte vorne *und hinten* einen Baron aufgezogen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einem Baron hätte er doppelt so langsam fahren können
> 
> Hab mir das Video ja schon öfters angesehen. Man kann einfach nicht einschätzen wie lang und steil der steile Bereich in der Mitte ist. Auf jedenfall die perfekte Filmposition
> 
> G.


Mit mit einem Baron hätte er im steilsten Stück, bremsen können, absteigen eine Rauchen gegen die Angst und dann gemütlich weiterrollenr können.


----------



## lowfat (23. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt wos den Baron auch in 2.6 gibt...


... werde ich mich freuen, dass ich immer noch kein 29er Laufrad gebaut habe  und den schlappen Preis von fast 80 € für dieses fette Stück Gummi abdrücken . Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2018)

Jetzt kanns bald wieder losgehen


----------



## 0815p (28. Februar 2018)

ist zeit gworden, titanmüll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2018)

Da sagst was... momentan geht mir in dem Beutelchen da zwar noch die 7. Schraube ab, aber vielleicht ist die ja nur abgebrochen und die wollten mir keine kaputten Schrauben mitgeben.
Da bin ich mal aufs Nachgespräch morgen gespannt wo die abgeblieben ist.


----------



## Achtzig (1. März 2018)

Mit ein bisschen Glück haben die sie einfach genutzt um einen lockeren Halter im OP festzuspaxen !


----------



## Verschuetter (18. März 2018)

Servus. Gibt es hier Biker aus dem Großraum Lauf bzw. Nürnberg, die sich gerne mal mit anderen Leuten zusammen tun möchten? Ich würde gerne in der kommenden Saison unsere Gruppe ein bisschen erweitern. 

Wir fahren regelmäßig die lokalen Trails der Region und das sind einige. Die Gruppe besteht aus Weibchen und Männchen, das alter von 18 bis ü. 50 alles vertreten. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, kehren wir nach den Ausfahrten auch gerne mal auf ein Bierchen und einen Happen ein.

Würde mich freuen wenn es Interessenten gibt, bitte dann gerne PN an mich.


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2018)

Mit oder ohne E?


----------



## Verschuetter (18. März 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne E?



Theoretisch beides, wobei die Anzahl bei den E's geringer ist.


----------



## Gravelander (7. April 2018)

Bisschen kurzfristig, aber ich versuchs trotzdem.
Hätte morgen Zeit und Lust eine Tour zu fahren, Wetter soll ja gut werden. ;-)
Uhrzeit und Startpunkt ist mir relativ gleich, wohne selbst eher zentral in Nürnberg und bin eher an einer schönen Ausfahrt interessiert, als allzu technische Sachen zu fahren, aber Trails können und sollen natürlich gern sein.

Bei Interesse einfach hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2018)

*staubwegpusten*

So ich fahre am Dienstag mal wieder einen Nightride am STB um 19:15

Wer mag noch mit?


----------



## derwaaal (21. April 2018)

Haus fertig? 

Reist Du mit'm Rad an?


----------



## MurmelBier (23. April 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich komme aus Altenfurt und suche noch jemanden zum biken vor allem auf Trails. 
Meistens bin ich auf der Route Altenfurt - Fischbach - Brunn - Birkensee - Tiergarten und über Regensburger zurück unterwergs.

Von der Kondition bin ich noch etwas am Anfang und freu mich über Antworten.


----------



## SuShu (23. April 2018)

Ich starte morgen zwischen 15:00 und 15:30 Uhr am Klinikum Süd. Falls jemand Z.u.L hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (23. April 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen zwischen 15:00 und 15:30 Uhr am Klinikum Süd. Falls jemand Z.u.L hat...


... leider noch im Geschäft um die Zeit


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2018)

Nightride um 19:15 am STB steht auch noch


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2018)

Was eine schöne Runde. Könnte man öfters machen


----------



## MurmelBier (24. April 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was eine schöne Runde. Könnte man öfters machen


Glaub ich dir sofort ... Bei mir passt es leider aktuell alles eher nur am Wochenende


----------



## microbat (25. April 2018)

*N E U E   Öffnungszeiten*
*Fahrradkiste*
Mo: 11:11 - 20:00
Di: 11:11 - 19:19
Mi: 11:11 - 19:19
Do: 11:11 - 19:19
Fr: 11:11 - 19:19
*Sa: geschlossen*
So: geschlossen

Fahrradkiste
Knauerstraße 9
90443 Nürnberg

Fon: 0911 / 2 87 90 64
https://www.fahrradkiste.com
[email protected]​


----------



## MurmelBier (28. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,
ich würde gerne morgen die Gegend um und am STB kennenlernen.
Würde zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr können.

Hat von euch jemand Lust und Zeit? Freu mich 
Edit: Also heute


----------



## ChrisFr1 (30. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich würde gerne morgen die Gegend um und am STB kennenlernen.
> Würde zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr können.
> 
> ...


Hast du jemanden gefunden?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen Vormittag (bis 13:


MurmelBier schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich würde gerne morgen die Gegend um und am STB kennenlernen.
> Würde zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr können.
> 
> ...


Hast du jemanden gefunden, der dir das SB gezeigt hat? 
Ich würde morgen Vormittag (bis Max. 13:30) dort oder am TG fahren.
Falls du oder jemand anderes Zeit hat freue ich mich.


----------



## MurmelBier (30. April 2018)

ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> Hast du jemanden gefunden?
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen Vormittag (bis 13:
> 
> Hast du jemanden gefunden, der dir das SB gezeigt hat?
> ...


Leider hat sich keiner gemeldet, weswegen ich dann nur Brunn - Birkensee und zurück bin. Wann und wo möchtest du morgen starten?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (30. April 2018)

Wir können uns z.B. um 10:30 am Parkplatz vom Gasthaus Steinbrüchlein treffen und dann so 2 bis 3 h fahren. Je nach dem, was wir machen wollen. 

https://goo.gl/maps/wuT54Qjtyp82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (30. April 2018)

ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> Wir können uns z.B. um 10:30 am Parkplatz vom Gasthaus Steinbrüchlein treffen und dann so 2 bis 3 h fahren. Je nach dem, was wir machen wollen.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/wuT54Qjtyp82


Okay dann machen wir das so. Vielleicht schließt sich noch jemand mit an


----------



## Gravelander (1. Mai 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Okay dann machen wir das so. Vielleicht schließt sich noch jemand mit an


gerade erst gelesen. Klingt super, ich schnapp mir mein Rad und müsste auch noch pünktlich dort sein!


----------



## Gravelander (1. Mai 2018)

sehr schöne Tour als Start in den Tag, danke nochmal für die gute Führung und das ihr auf mich und mein altes Herrenrad gewartet habt ;-)


----------



## MurmelBier (1. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> sehr schöne Tour als Start in den Tag, danke nochmal für die gute Führung und das ihr auf mich und mein altes Herrenrad gewartet habt ;-)


muss ich zustimmen. Super tolle Tour mit guter Führung. Hat mega Spass gemacht. Danke vor allem an @ChrisFr1 

Gerne wieder


----------



## glacios (1. Mai 2018)

Was für Routen fahrt ihr denn so, wenn ich fragen darf? Sind die auch für eine relative "Pflunze" am Bike (ich ) machbar? Soll heißen für Leute die eher S0-S1, gelegentlich S2 fahren, kein Downhill, keine Drops. Bin mehr so der Genußfahrer, der gerne auch ein paar Meilen gutmacht, als dieselbe Strecke immer und immer wieder hochzuschieben und runterzuheizen.

Bin immer mal wieder am Röthenbach, Wernloch, Steinbruch Worzeldorf, STB, TG usw unterwegs, meist als Rundkurs.


----------



## Gravelander (1. Mai 2018)

glacios schrieb:


> Was für Routen fahrt ihr denn so, wenn ich fragen darf? Sind die auch für eine relative "Pflunze" am Bike (ich ) machbar? Soll heißen für Leute die eher S0-S1, gelegentlich S2 fahren, kein Downhill, keine Drops. Bin mehr so der Genußfahrer, der gerne auch ein paar Meilen gutmacht, als dieselbe Strecke immer und immer wieder hochzuschieben und runterzuheizen.
> 
> Bin immer mal wieder am Röthenbach, Wernloch, Steinbruch Worzeldorf, STB, TG usw unterwegs, meist als Rundkurs.


Bis S2 bin ich auch dabei, für mehr ist mein Rad (oder ich) nicht geschaffen, S0 und S1 sind mir auch sehr recht, fühle mich auch eher als Langstreckenfahrer. Könnte gut zu deiner Beschreibung passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (1. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Bis S2 bin ich auch dabei, für mehr ist mein Rad (oder ich) nicht geschaffen, S0 und S1 sind mir auch sehr recht, fühle mich auch eher als Langstreckenfahrer. Könnte gut zu deiner Beschreibung passen.


Ein Großteil war heute S2 oder doch schon eher S3?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich kann das immer schlecht einschätzen, aber ich würde sagen der größte Teil der Strecke war S1, einiges S2 und nur ein Paar wenige Stellen S3. 
Das schöne am Steinbrüchlein ist, dass man nahezu alle Stellen einfach umfahren kann. 
Ich würde die Tour aber eher als traillastig mit ein paar Spielereien bezeichnen als dass man überwiegend Strecke macht.
Deiner Beschreibung nach würdest du da aber schon mitfahren können, schau doch einfach mal vorbei, wenn es passt.


----------



## glacios (1. Mai 2018)

Jop werde ich mal machen, die nächsten 2 Wochen bin ich aber erstmal im Urlaub. 

Wohne sowieso keine 10 Minuten vom STB entfernt - von daher wundere ich mich auch immer ein bisschen, wo diese anspruchsvolleren Trails herkommen. Ich dachte, dass ich bis dato das Meiste gesehen habe. Oder fahrt ihr dann weiter zum Steinbruch und WL (da gibts schon ein paar tricky Stellen, so wie am TG auch).

Falls das unerwünscht ist, so detailliert über Trails oä öffentlich zu reden, versteh ich das natürlich.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (2. Mai 2018)

Es sind eher kurze Stellen, die man gezielt mitnehmen muss, wenn man etwas schwereres mitnehmen will. Das meiste ist denke ich im Bereich WL, Glasersberg und SB.


----------



## Jamaika23 (6. Juni 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Ein Großteil war heute S2 oder doch schon eher S3?





ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> Ich kann das immer schlecht einschätzen, aber ich würde sagen der größte Teil der Strecke war S1, einiges S2 und nur ein Paar wenige Stellen S3.
> Das schöne am Steinbrüchlein ist, dass man nahezu alle Stellen einfach umfahren kann.
> Ich würde die Tour aber eher als traillastig mit ein paar Spielereien bezeichnen als dass man überwiegend Strecke macht.
> Deiner Beschreibung nach würdest du da aber schon mitfahren können, schau doch einfach mal vorbei, wenn es passt.



Wann fahrt ihr wieder? Wäre gern mal dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2018)

Unsere Dienstagsrunde ist ja leider wegen Hausrenovierungen, Hauskaufen, Kinderkriegen, Studium+Arbeit und was weiß ich noch alles leider eingeschlafen.

Würde aber gerne mal wieder eine Runde fahren. Stelle mal nächsten Dienstag 19 Uhr in den Raum ...


----------



## jaja007 (7. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Unsere Dienstagsrunde ist ja leider wegen Hausrenovierungen, Hauskaufen, Kinderkriegen, Studium+Arbeit und was weiß ich noch alles leider eingeschlafen.
> 
> Würde aber gerne mal wieder eine Runde fahren. Stelle mal nächsten Dienstag 19 Uhr in den Raum ...




Ich wäre dabei. Treffpunkt Steinbrüchlein oder?


----------



## Kitchenaid (8. Juni 2018)

Nächsten Dienstag um 18.30 Uhr ist ohnehin DAV Treffpunkt am Steinbrüchlein. 
Wenn ihr also Mitglieder beim DAV seid...
Bis dahin.
VG Marc


----------



## DrJohn (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin noch nie am STB gefahren und würde mich Dienstag um 19 Uhr mit nem Kollegen anschließen. Und wir sind nicht im DAV


----------



## Milan0 (10. Juni 2018)

Gerne, aber bitte Lampen mit einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2018)

@jaja007 @DrJohn und Rest

wollt ihr heute Abend fahren?
Ab 19 Uhr soll es laut wetter.com nicht regnen. Ist halt schwer so genau zu planen ...


----------



## jaja007 (12. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @jaja007 @DrJohn und Rest
> 
> wollt ihr heute Abend fahren?
> Ab 19 Uhr soll es laut wetter.com nicht regnen. Ist halt schwer so genau zu planen ...



ich würde bei regen nicht fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2018)

Es soll laut wetter.com von 16 - 19 Uhr wohl leicht regnen. Ich werde es wohl riskieren und um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz sein. Gebe hier aber vorher nochmal Bescheid

Was ist mit dem Rest?
@flachmaennchen @DrJohn @topolino @S P @PWP


----------



## DrJohn (12. Juni 2018)

Ja wenn es von oben her nass ist würde ich heute aussetzen, aber ansonsten wären wir denke ich schon am Start. Ich werd hier aber auch später nochmal reinschauen...


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Rest?
> @flachmaennchen @DrJohn @topolino @S P @PWP



Nope.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2018)

Bin raus. Mein Verputzer hat mir einen Sack voll Arbeit noch aufgetragen ...


----------



## microbat (12. Juni 2018)

Entweder ich verputze meine Scheune (innen) oder mache was schönes mit meiner Frau, deren Pferd am Sonntag verstarb.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juni 2018)

RIP


----------



## DrJohn (12. Juni 2018)

Also wir werden heute Abend auch aussetzen. Dennoch hoffe ich das wir bald gemeinsam mal ne runde drehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glacios (12. Juni 2018)

Ist jetzt überhaupt jemand da? Bin grade (verspätet) am STB


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2018)

Wird bestimmt bald klappen

@topolino
Mein Beileid


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2018)

@derwaaal @Milan0 
Danke

und ja, wird bald mal wieder klappen am STB.
Ich muss endlich mal wieder im Rudel biken und
die richtig schweren Stellen umfahren.
Ständig dieser down- & uphill flow am e-bike wird auch langweilig


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2018)

oder am TG, ist doch logistisch für Dich günstiger, oder?


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2018)

Ja - TG ist deutlich günstiger,
aber "Stolper-bike-techisch" ist am STB mehr geboten.
Am TG sind die "Perlen meiner Runde" durch die Reste der Holzernte, Windbruch, Obstacles und zerfahrene Linien, 
weitest gehend (für mich) uninteressant geworden.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juni 2018)

Ich stell mal jetzt schon nächsten Dienstag in Raum. Wieder 19 Uhr. 
Hoffe diesmal nicht einen Arsch voll Arbeit kurz davor zu bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> aber "Stolper-bike-techisch" ist am STB mehr geboten.
> Am TG sind die "Perlen meiner Runde" durch die Reste der Holzernte, Windbruch, Obstacles und zerfahrene Linien,
> weitest gehend (für mich) uninteressant geworden.


Zugegeben, verhältnismäßig ja.
Ich war zwar seit über 1,5 Monate nimma am TG, aber da stolpert man schon noch über einige Stellen (zumindest Einzelstellen).
Allein am Opferstein kann man (also ich) stundenlang erfolglos herumtüfteln.


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2018)

...och nööö - an einer Stelle die Muggn füttern ist nicht mein Ding. Die Plage ist normalerweise 7 kM/h langsam und so schaffe ich es (meistens) schneller zu sein und das was ich mag - flüssig zu befahren. Die natürlichen Kombinationen sind leider ziemlich platt gebremst, zerfahren und in den Kurven "ausgefranzt". Die Harvester verwandelten manches kurze Stück in eine Suhle, die auch bei längerer Trockenheit nicht "schöner" wird. Es ist beliebt Hindernisse ohne Landung oder "Take it or Die" Stellen zu bauen statt einfach mal den Holzbruch weg zu räumen. Wenn ich nicht aufpass habe ich ´nen "Downhiller" auf´m Schoss, weil neue Abfahrten die alten kreutzen. Die Wurzel sind pollierter als meine geölten Holzmöbel und am Ausgang der "13" liegt immer noch ´ne Buche längs...
...Zeit und Lust zur Trailpflege habe ich derzeit nicht und somit kannst du dir denken im welchen Gebiet ich meistens fahre.

Dord´n wo´s aufg´räumt is´ - nix quer kummt (außer ein (1) selbsternannter Blockwart ) - an net die Dornen zwicken und a´ 80er Stang´n durch´s Digicht basd


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juni 2018)

Ich dacht Du wolltest stolpern 

mit den Muggn hatt ich bisher noch keine Probleme, aber ist ja bei jedem anders.
Anscheinend hat sich dort viel verändert in den letzten paar Wochen.

Stb und keine Dornen, da hatte ich mal andere Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2018)

...eher den anderen beim stolpern zugucken und abbiegen wenn’se nach Mittelerde fahren...

Schlangen, Spinnen, Skorpione, Wespen und Hornissen - kein Problem.
Zecken, Muggn und Bremsen - gaaanz doof.


----------



## glacios (14. Juni 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> Schlangen, Spinnen, Skorpione, Wespen und Hornissen - kein Problem.
> Zecken, Muggn und Bremsen - gaaanz doof.


Wenn's danach geht dürftest aber eher nicht am WL unterwegs sein. Wurde letztens von den Viechern dort beinah bis zum letzten Tropfen  ausgenuckelt.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juni 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> ...eher den anderen beim stolpern zugucken und abbiegen wenn’se nach Mittelerde fahren...
> 
> Schlangen, Spinnen, Skorpione, Wespen und Hornissen - kein Problem.
> Zecken, Muggn und Bremsen - gaaanz doof.



Also bist nächsten Dienstag dabei?
Mittelerde nur, wenn Neue dabei sind. Sonst fahre ich da derzeit auch außen vorbei


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also bist nächsten Dienstag dabei?



Kann ich heute noch nicht versprechen, Lust hätt ich schon mal wieder.


----------



## Dorsdn (17. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2018)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> .


.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2018)

Wie schaut es aus morgen?
Wetter soll ja gut bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2018)

Radˋl isˋ inˋne Karre und ich kommeee 

@Milan0 - gib Bescheid falls dir was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2018)

@jaja007 @DrJohn 

auch dabei heute?


----------



## jaja007 (19. Juni 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @jaja007 @DrJohn
> 
> auch dabei heute?




Ja wäre heute auch dabei.


----------



## jaja007 (19. Juni 2018)

Sorry muss absagen, es ist kurzfristig ein Termin dazwischen gekommen .Hoffe das ich es die nächsten Wochen mal schaffe.


----------



## MasterP1989 (19. Juni 2018)

Viel Spaß Zusammen. Mein neues Radl kommt am Mittwoch sodass es heute leider nicht klappt. Ich hoffe kommenden Dienstag passt das Wetter damit ich es mal testen kann. Schon wieder so ein Cube


----------



## microbat (19. Juni 2018)

Die drei vom Biergarten sind vermutlich noch beim Getreidesmoothie...
...da mein Antrieb durch flutschte kam ich nur 30 Minuten weit und rollerte zurück zur Karre.
Kaputt ist nix, nur die Konterschraube der Nabe war nicht für den neuen Hinterbau eingestellt,
es gab wohl minimales Spiel und die Dichtung wanderte zur Stirnverzahnung und blockierte 
die Zentrale Feder... faszinierend


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2018)

War mal wieder eine schöne alte Hasentour  

Ich werde versuchen das wieder regelmäßiger zu machen


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2018)

Viel geschwitzt aber gut


----------



## scratch_a (1. Juli 2018)

@HTWolfi: Habt ihr gestern noch raus gefunden, wo die Musik her kam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (2. Juli 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War mal wieder eine schöne alte Hasentour
> 
> Ich werde versuchen das wieder regelmäßiger zu machen



Wie schaut es denn kommenden Dienstag aus?


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2018)

ganz gut. Sollte was zusammen gehen


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2018)

Wer wäre denn alles dabei?


----------



## Gravelander (3. Juli 2018)

was würde Hasentour bedeuten? Prinzipiell interessiert.
Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt nochmal durchgeben. Danke ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2018)

alte Hasentour bedeutet, dass mal wieder die alten Hasen aus dem Thread hier zusammen gefahren sind 

Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz beim Steinbrüchlein und Uhrzeit ist 19 Uhr.
Bei mir steht es aber heute auf der Kippe, ob ich Zeit zum Fahren habe ...


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (3. Juli 2018)

Bin auch raus da ich immer früh entscheiden muss, ob ich das Fahrrad ins Auto packe. Vielleicht ja am Wochenende, da habe ich mehr Zeit...


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2018)

...bin mit´n Radl auf Arbeit und wäre nicht übern STB nach Hause gradelt - auch nicht mit Motor...


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Habt ihr gestern noch raus gefunden, wo die Musik her kam?


Direkt aus der nächsten, gut 1 km OSO gelegenen, Ortschaft. Aber keine Ahnung, was es dort zu Feiern gibt. 

Und noch die Antwort hierzu:


scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie steil ist eigentliche die "Platte" im STB? 40°?


Ca. 60° mit einer Wasserwagen App bestimmt.


 

Da die Steinplatte etwas kürzer ist wie der Radstand, wird man diesen Neigungswinkel auf dem Rad eher nicht erreichen – trotzdem steil.


----------



## scratch_a (8. Juli 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Direkt aus der nächsten, gut 1 km OSO gelegenen, Ortschaft. Aber keine Ahnung, was es dort zu Feiern gibt.



Haben dazu keine Infos gefunden. Hätten wir sonst in Betracht gezogen, dort etwas zu essen und der schönen Musi etwas zu lauschen 
So "mussten" wir auf den Kellerwald ausweichen.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Und noch die Antwort hierzu:
> 
> Ca. 60° mit einer Wasserwagen App bestimmt.
> 
> ...



Danke. Also sollten es trotz Radstand immerhin gute 100% sein. Ist ja schon mal etwas


----------



## lordad (9. Juli 2018)

Ein kurzes Steilstück sollte doch eigl 0 Problem sein ? langsam aber nicht blockierend hinrollen und dann einfach das vorderrad reinrollen lassen während man aktiv das Gewicht nach hinten bringt.

Das macht das Bike doch ganz von selber.
Gibts am NBG Tiergarten auch eine bekannte Stelle Nordöstlich vom Haupteingang ca 2km Luftline östlich der FlowLine wo man oben auf dem Schotterweg startet , dann nen schmalen Wurzeltrail entlang und dann kommt da auf dem Trail  am Ende ein Stück Steinabfahrt von 1,6m höhe mit fast 80C Winkel.

Als ich das dass erste mal gesehen habe , hab ich mich fast eingeschissen...
dann einfach hingefahren und reinrollen lassen mit der Erwartung mich fetzt es sicher.... aber war dann ganz easy.. Bike hat alles von alleine gemacht


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Steilstück sollte doch eigl 0 Problem sein ? langsam aber nicht blockierend hinrollen und dann einfach das vorderrad reinrollen lassen während man aktiv das Gewicht nach hinten bringt.
> 
> Das macht das Bike doch ganz von selber.
> Gibts am NBG Tiergarten auch eine bekannte Stelle Nordöstlich vom Haupteingang ca 2km Luftline östlich der FlowLine wo man oben auf dem Schotterweg startet , dann nen schmalen Wurzeltrail entlang und dann kommt da auf dem Trail  am Ende ein Stück Steinabfahrt von 1,6m höhe mit fast 80C Winkel.
> ...



Hätten meine Räder das eher gewusst, hätte ich mir einige böse abflüge erspart


----------



## MtB55 (9. Juli 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Als ich das dass erste mal gesehen habe , hab ich mich fast eingeschissen...
> dann einfach hingefahren und reinrollen lassen mit der Erwartung mich fetzt es sicher.... aber war dann ganz easy.. Bike hat alles von alleine gemacht


Irgendwie habe ich ein anders Bike


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> .... während man aktiv das Gewicht nach hinten bringt.
> 
> Gibts am NBG Tiergarten auch eine bekannte Stelle Nordöstlich vom Haupteingang ca 2km Luftline östlich der FlowLine wo man oben auf dem Schotterweg startet , dann nen schmalen Wurzeltrail entlang und dann kommt da auf dem Trail  am Ende ein Stück Steinabfahrt von 1,6m höhe mit fast 80C Winkel....



Nach gesicherter Meinung der Fahrtechnik-Experten (vgl. DIMB Bundeslehrteam oder das Buch "Mountainbiken im Flow" von Florian Weishäupl) gibt kein aktives Vor- oder Zurück auf dem Bike. Der KSP (Körperschwerpunkt) bleibt zentral. Das tief Heruntergehen in die Aktivposition erzwingt aber eine Ausgleichsbewegung nach hinten. Vermutlich redest Du davon.


Die von Dir beschriebene Stelle ist die "Todesstufe". Solange das Kettenblatt nicht aufsetzt, ist sie tatsächlich so wie von Dir beschrieben langsam abrollbar. Hände weg von den Bremsen, bis das Bike mit beiden Rädern unten ist!


----------



## lordad (9. Juli 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich ein anders Bike


 Ach dann fahr ma doch nächsten monat gern mal zu der Stelle dann kann ich dir zeigen dass dein Bike das auch kann


----------



## lordad (9. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> *Nach gesicherter Meinung der Fahrtechnik-Experten (vgl. DIMB Bundeslehrteam oder das Buch "Mountainbiken im Flow" von Florian Weishäupl) gibt kein aktives Vor- oder Zurück auf dem Bike. *Der KSP (Körperschwerpunkt) bleibt zentral. Das tief Heruntergehen in die Aktivposition erzwingt aber eine Ausgleichsbewegung nach hinten. Vermutlich redest Du davon.
> 
> 
> Die von Dir beschriebene Stelle ist die "Todesstufe". Solange das Kettenblatt nicht aufsetzt, ist sie tatsächlich so wie von Dir beschrieben langsam abrollbar. Hände weg von den Bremsen, bis das Bike mit beiden Rädern unten ist!



Najo ... da schaust dir mal an was die Downhillprofis gestern in Val Di Sole gemacht haben.... das war ein ständiges den eigenen Körper vor und zurückschieben beim reinfahren in Steilstücke. Hintern 30-40cm hinter dem Sattel









Natürlich schon so dass der Körperschwerpunkt noch passt 
quasi wie der hier





Denke aber wir reden eh wegen der Begrifflichkeiten nur aneinander vorbei und meinen eigentlich dasselbe...
Könnte auch sagen Zentral bleiben durch das Bike unter dem Körper nach vorne kommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (10. Juli 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Ach dann fahr ma doch nächsten monat gern mal zu der Stelle dann kann ich dir zeigen dass dein Bike das auch kann


Ich weiß nicht ob die Todesstufe, was für mich ist.. aber interessieren würde es mich schon mal.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Juli 2018)

lordad schrieb:


> Najo ... da schaust dir mal an was die Downhillprofis gestern in Val Di Sole gemacht haben.... das war ein ständiges den eigenen Körper vor und zurückschieben beim reinfahren in Steilstücke. Hintern 30-40cm hinter dem Sattel



Das ist aber immer relativ ... guck Dir hier die Position an ...  das ergibt sich automatisch, also nicht bewusst hinter den Sattel gegangen.




Video von Bildquelle

Da wirkt das auf deinem Bildern schon fast einwenig erzwungen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Juli 2018)

Aber eigentlich egal wie man es macht, Hauptsache man kommt unten heil an


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich egal wie man es macht, Hauptsache man kommt unten heil an


Absolut richtig.
Fahrtechniktraining setzt aber da an, wo das "zufällig unten ankommen" ersetzt wird durch reproduzierbares immer unten ankommen.
Im CMMI-Model ist das der Sprung vom Reifegrad 1 (initial) oder 2 (managed) nach Stufe 3 (defined) - "solid repeatable performing".


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.
> Fahrtechniktraining setzt aber da an, wo das "zufällig unten ankommen" ersetzt wird durch reproduzierbares immer unten ankommen.



Wenn man das jetzt für bare Münze nimmt was in den Fahrtechniktrainings alles gelehrt wird dann machen der Peter, Roland oder Wolfi fast alles falsch und reproduzieren nur Ihr Glück 

Den Roland hab ich mal gefragt im Bezug auf das hintern Sattel gehen und das was Fahrtechiktrainer schulen. Seine Antwort "die foahn ja auch ned so steiles Zeuch wie mir"

Fahrtechiktrainings machen aber sicher durchaus Sinn für die breite Masse.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2018)

Da gebe ich Dir 100% Recht.
Bei Fahrern auf einem deratig hohen Niveau, wie Du sie aufgezählt hast, kann jedoch nicht die Rede sein von "richtig" oder "falsch".
Das wird eher als "individuelle Ausprägung" bezeichnet. Und von "Glück" würde ich bei den Dreien niemals reden, sondern von Können auf einem extrem hohen Niveau.

Und jetzt laß uns die Diskussion schließen und lieber fahren.


----------



## tiss79 (19. Juli 2018)

Ich habe eine Bitte an alle die am Saus Park und alten Flow/Känguruh-Line fahren. Lasst doch bitte denn "Brems-Holzstamm am Ende bevor man auf den Schotterweg kommt liegen. Er liegt da nicht ohne Grund und soll nicht der Schikane dienen. Die Schmausenbuck Locals haben schon im Herbst auf ihrer Facebook Seite (und ich glaube auch hier) erläutert, warum man da nicht einfach auf den Schotterweg rausballern und vor allem sinnlose Bremsspuren ziehen soll (was sich jeden aber auch selbst erschließen kann).

Danke und Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2018)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Bitte an alle die am Saus Park und alten Flow/Känguruh-Line fahren. Lasst doch bitte denn "Brems-Holzstamm am Ende bevor man auf den Schotterweg kommt liegen. Er liegt da nicht ohne Grund und soll nicht der Schikane dienen. Die Schmausenbuck Locals haben schon im Herbst auf ihrer Facebook Seite (und ich glaube auch hier) erläutert, warum man da nicht einfach auf den Schotterweg rausballern und vor allem sinnlose Bremsspuren ziehen soll (was sich jeden aber auch selbst erschließen kann).
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Matthias



Der alte Kampf gegen die Windmühlen 

G.


----------



## tiss79 (19. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der alte Kampf gegen die Windmühlen
> 
> G.



Nenn mich einfach Don, Don Quijote.

Spaß beiseite, ich weiß, dennoch versuche ich es weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2018)

marina u ich werden morgen früh 1000uhr stb runde drehn, falls es pisst dann ned, falls aner mitfohren will, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## Eraserhead-de (20. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> marina u ich werden morgen früh 1000uhr stb runde drehn, falls es pisst dann ned, falls aner mitfohren will, soll er bescheid sogn



Wir sind dabei und mal gespannt auf die Marina; fährt die so gut wie Martina?
Bis morgen, C+M


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2018)

es pisst , marina u ich fohren nicht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2018)




----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2018)

Ja, so einem Video glaubt man halt doch sofort viel eher als einem zertifizierten MTB-Trainer.

Der Prophet gilt halt dahamm nix.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, so einem Video glaubt man halt doch sofort viel eher als einem zertifizierten MTB-Trainer.
> Der Prophet gilt halt dahamm nix.



Der Glauben gehört zur Kirche. Ob das so wie in dem Video überall umsetzbar ist? 
Wenn man sich danach ein Fahrtechnik Video vom Leo Kast oder Marc ansieht, sieht das alles schon wieder anders aus aber alle reden vom gleichen.






Da is nix mit Schulter über dem Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Juli 2018)

Der daniel kann fahren, der leo nicht (besonders..). Der marc erklärt keinen druck aufm lenker, möcht ich mal sehen wenns steil wird..


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2018)

Alle reden vom Gleichen mit unterschiedlichen Worten.
Wären sie in der Kirche, würden längst Kriege geführt.
Alle zeigen, dass gestreckte Arme "mostly harmful" sind.

Der Glaube hat sich längst von der Kirche gelöst.
Sonst müsste ja jeder schon einen elektrischen Mönch besitzen (Douglas Adams).

ॐ मणिपद्मे हूँ - om mani padme hum.

Jedoch wollte ich diese Diskussion doch nicht fortführen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der daniel kann fahren, der leo nicht (besonders..). Der marc erklärt keinen druck aufm lenker, möcht ich mal sehen wenns steil wird..


Und wenn man sich das Video von der Fahrtechnik Schule Ridingstyle ansieht, wird alles über den Haufen geworfen 
Also praktisch Glücksache je nach Trainer mit welchen Tips man zurück kommt zum weiteren üben.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich das Video von der Fahrtechnik Schule Ridingstyle ansieht, wird alles über den Haufen geworfen
> Also praktisch Glücksache je nach Trainer mit welchen Tips man zurück kommt zum weiteren üben.



Man sollte sich ansehen, von woher die/der Jeweilige (oder Leibhaftige?) ihren/seinen (oder vorgeblichen?) Trainertitel denn überhaupt herleitet.
Da treten ja gerade jüngst Leute mit recht dreisten Hochstapeleien hervor.

Was die von Dir angeführte Schule angeht, zeigen die vollständigen Unsinn, nämlich gestreckte Arme.
Die sind ja aber auch in Österreich, wo man in einem WE-Kurs "Guide" werden kann.

"This place ist full of vultures. Vultures, vultures, everywhere." (Duarte in "Casablanca").


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


>



Genau so gehört sich das, in Wort und Bild 
Jeder der was anderes wie in dem Video behauptet, ist noch nie was steiles gefahren wo es drauf ankommt es richtig zu machen.

G.


----------



## lordad (30. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, so einem Video glaubt man halt doch sofort viel eher als einem zertifizierten MTB-Trainer.
> 
> Der Prophet gilt halt dahamm nix.



Es gibt einen guten Grund , wieso man in ganz vielen Bereichen kaum noch auf lokale Leute "vom Fach" hört.
Weil , und das gilt nicht nur für MTB sondern für fast alle Sportarten... sehr viele zertifizierte Trainer eher nur so mittelmäßig kompetent sind.

Und ansonsten finde ich , ist es tatsächlich so , dass wir alle das gleiche meinen nur andere Worte gebrauchen.

Der aus der Österreichischen Schule zeigt gestreckte arme , als er aber dann runterfährt macht er es zum Glück besser.
Das deutet daraufhin , dass er zwar selber fahren kann .. aber kaum Kompetenzen zum unterrichten hat.
Dazu gehört eben auch mehr als etwas selber können.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. August 2018)

Abzweig zum Trail nördlich der Wernlöcher und oberhalb von »Mittelerde«.


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. August 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Abzweig zum Trail nördlich der Wernlöcher und oberhalb von »Mittelerde«.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761633



Genau da stand ich heute auch und konnts garnicht fassen... ich bin ein Stück reingelaufen und konnte nichtmal erkennen wo da bisher überhaupt der Weg lang ging.
Vielleicht lässt sich da ja was retten, wenn das Totholz rausgezogen wurde. Durch den Wald geht der Trail dann aber nichtmehr, weiter hinten stehen ja fast keine Bäume mehr.


----------



## Ralfbausa (12. August 2018)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Genau da stand ich heute auch und konnts garnicht fassen... ich bin ein Stück reingelaufen und konnte nichtmal erkennen wo da bisher überhaupt der Weg lang ging.



Oh, oh, nachhaltige Waldwirtschaft. Dann kommt hinterher noch 20 cm Feinkies drauf, unnbefestigt natürlich, dann "sieht es fast wie vorher aus"...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. August 2018)

Forstbetriebe nennen sowas "Veränderung des Landschaftsbildes"
Könnte es sein das dort demnächst die Stromtrasse P53 durchläuft?
https://www.br.de/nachricht/mittelf...erchtet-hohe-wald-verluste-nuernberg-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2018)

* Wir sind ein Teil der Erde *
*Erzählung nach einer Rede des Häuptlings Seattle
vor dem Präsidenten der USA im Jahre 1855*


"Der große Häuptling in Washington sendet Nachricht, daß er unser Land zu kaufen wünscht.

Der große Häuptling sendet uns auch Worte der Freundschaft und des guten Willens. Das ist freundlich von ihm, denn wir wissen, er bedarf unserer Freundschaft nicht. Aber wir werden sein Angebot bedenken, denn wir wissen - wenn wir nicht verkaufen, kommt vielleicht der weiße Mann mit Gewehren und nimmt sich unser Land.
Wie kann man den Himmel kaufen oder verkaufen - oder die Wärme der Erde? Diese Vorstellung ist uns fremd. Wenn wir die Frische der Luft und das Glitzern des Wassers nicht besitzen - wie könnt ihr sie von uns kaufen? Wir werden unsere Entscheidung treffen.

Was Häuptling Seattle sagt, darauf kann sich der große Häuptling in Washington verlassen, so sicher, wie sich unser weißer Bruder auf die Wiederkehr der Jahreszeiten verlassen kann.

Meine Worte sind wie die Sterne, sie gehen nicht unter. Jeder Teil dieser Erde ist meinem Volk heilig, jede glitzernde Tannennadel, jeder sandige Strand, jeder Nebel in den dunklen Wäldern, jede Lichtung, jedes summende Insekt ist heilig in den Gedanken und Erfahrungen meines Volkes. Der Saft, der in den Bäumen steigt, trägt die Erinnerung des roten Mannes.

Die Toten der Weißen vergessen das Land ihrer Geburt, wenn sie fortgehen, um unter den Sternen zu wandeln. 
Unsere Toten vergessen die wunderbare Erde nie, denn sie ist des roten Mannes Mutter.
Wir sind ein Teil der Erde, und sie ist ein Teil von uns.
Die duftenden Blumen sind unsere Schwestern, die Rehe, das Pferd, der große Adler - sind unsere Brüder.
Die felsigen Höhen, die saftigen Wiesen, die Körperwärme des Ponys und des Menschen - sie alle gehören zu der gleichen Familie.

Wenn also der große Häuptling in Washington uns Nachricht sendet, daß er unser Land zu kaufen gedenkt, so verlangt er viel von uns.
Der große Häuptling teilt uns mit, daß er uns einen festen Platz gibt, wo wir angenehm und für uns leben können. Er wird unser Vater sein und wir seine Kinder. Aber kann das jemals sein? Gott liebt euer Volk und hat seine roten Kinder verlassen. Er schickt Maschinen, um dem weißen Mann bei seiner Arbeit zu helfen, und baut große Dörfer für ihn. Er macht euer Volk stärker, Tag für Tag. Bald werdet ihr das Land überfluten, wie Flüsse Schluchten hinabstürzen nach einem unerwarteten Regen.

Mein Volk ist wie eine ebbende Gezeit - aber ohne Wiederkehr. Nein, wir sind verschiedene Rassen. Unsere Kinder spielen nicht zusammen, und unsere Alten erzählen andere Geschichten. Gott ist euch gut gesonnen, und wir sind Waisen. Wir werden euer Angebot, unser Land zu kaufen, bedenken. Das wird nicht leicht sein, denn dieses Land ist uns heilig.

Wir erfreuen uns an diesen Wäldern. Ich weiß nicht - unsere Art ist anders als die eure.

Glänzendes Wasser, das sich in Bächen und Flüssen bewegt, ist nicht nur Wasser - sondern das Blut unserer Vorfahren. Wenn wir euch Land verkaufen, müßt ihr wissen, daß es heilig ist, und eure Kinder lehren, daß es heilig ist, und daß jede flüchtige Spiegelung im klaren Wasser der Seen von Ereignissen und Überlieferungen aus dem Leben meines Volkes erzählt.
Das Murmeln des Wassers ist die Stimme meiner Vorväter.
Die Flüsse sind unsere Brüder, sie stillen unseren Durst. Die Flüsse tragen unsere Kanus und nähren unsere Kinder.

Wenn wir unser Land verkaufen, so müßt ihr euch daran erinnern und eure Kinder lehren: Die Flüsse sind unsere Brüder und eure -, und ihr müßt von nun an den Flüssen eure Güte geben, so wie jedem anderen Bruder auch. Der rote Mann, zog sich immer zurück vor dem eindringenden weißen Mann - so wie der Frühnebel in den Bergen vor der Morgensonnen weicht. Aber die Asche unserer Väter ist heilig, ihre Gräber sind geweihter Boden, und so sind diese Hügel, diese Bäume, dieser Teil der Erde uns geweiht. Wir wissen, daß der weiße Mann unsere Art nicht versteht. Ein Teil des Landes ist ihm gleich jedem anderen, denn er ist ein Fremder, der kommt in der Nacht und nimmt von der Erde, was immer er braucht.

Die Erde ist sein Bruder nicht, sondern Feind, und wenn er sie erobert hat, schreitet er weiter. Er läßt die Gräber seiner Väter zurück und kümmert sich nicht. Er stiehlt die Erde von seinen Kindern und kümmert sich nicht. Seiner Väter Gräber und seiner Kinder Geburtsrecht sind vergessen. Er behandelt seine Mutter, die Erde, und seinen Bruder, den Himmel, wie Dinge zum Kaufen und Plündern, zum Verkaufen wie Schafe oder glänzende Perlen. Sein Hunger wird die Erde verschlingen und nichts zurücklassen als die Wüste.

Ich weiß nicht - unsere Art ist anders als die eure. Der Anblick eurer Städte schmerzt die Augen des roten Mannes. Vielleicht, weil der rote Mann ein Wilder ist und nicht versteht.

Es gibt keine Stille in den Städten der Weißen. Keinen Ort, um das Entfalten der Blätter im Frühling zu hören oder das Summen der Insekten. 
Aber vielleicht nur deshalb, weil ich ein Wilder bin und nicht verstehe. Das Geklappere scheint unsere Ohren nur zu beleidigen. Was gibt es schon im Leben, wenn man nicht den einsamen Schrei- des Ziegenmelkervogels hören kann oder das Gestreite der Frösche am Teich bei Nacht. Ich bin ein roter Mann und verstehe das nicht. Der Indianer mag das sanfte Geräusch des Windes, der über eine Teichfläche streicht - und den Geruch des Windes, gereinigt vom Mittagsregen oder schwer vom Duft der Kiefern. Die Luft ist kostbar für den roten Mann, denn alle Dinge teilen denselben Atem: das Tier, der Baum, der Mensch - sie alle teilen denselben Atem. Der weiße Mann scheint die Luft, die er atmet, nicht zu bemerken. Wie ein Mann, der seit vielen Tagen stirbt, ist er abgestumpft gegen den Gestank. Aber wenn wir euch unser Land verkaufen, dürft ihr nicht vergessen, daß die Luft uns kostbar ist, daß die Luft ihren Geist teilt mit all' dem Leben, das sie erhält. Der Wind gab unseren Vätern den ersten Atem und empfängt ihren letzten. Und der Wind muß auch unseren Kindern den Lebensgeist geben. Und wenn wir euch unser Land verkaufen, so müßt ihr es als ein besonderes und geweihtes schätzen, als einen Ort, wo auch der weiße Mann spürt, daß der Wind süß duftet von den Wiesenblumen.

Das Ansinnen, unser Land zu kaufen, werden wir bedenken, und wenn wir uns entschließen, anzunehmen, so nur unter einer Bedingung: Der weiße Mann muß die Tiere des Landes behandeln wie seine Brüder.

Ich bin ein Wilder und verstehe es nicht anders. Ich habe tausend verrottende Büffel gesehen, vom weißen Mann zurückgelassen - erschossen aus einem vorüberfahrenden Zug. Ich bin ein Wilder und kann nicht verstehen, wie das qualmende Eisenpferd wichtiger sein soll als der Büffel, den wir nur töten, um am Leben zu bleiben. Was ist der Mensch ohne die Tiere? Wären alle Tiere fort. so stürbe der Mensch an großer Einsamkeit des Geistes. Was immer den Tieren geschieht, geschieht bald auch den Menschen. Alle Dinge sind miteinander verbunden.

Was die Erde befällt, befällt auch die Söhne der Erde.

Ihr müßt eure Kinder lehren, daß der Boden unter ihren Füßen die Asche unserer Großväter ist. Damit sie das Land achten, erzählt ihnen, daß die Erde erfüllt ist von den Seelen unserer Vorfahren. Lehrt eure Kinder, was wir unsere Kinder lehrten: Die Erde ist unsere Mutter. Was die Erde befällt, befällt auch die Söhne der Erde. Wenn Menschen auf die Erde spucken, bespeien sie sich selbst. Denn das wissen wir - die Erde gehört nicht den Menschen, der Mensch gehört zur Erde. Alles ist miteinander verbunden, wie das Blut, das eine Familie vereint. Alles ist verbunden. Was die Erde befällt, befällt auch die Söhne der Erde. Der Mensch schuf nicht das Gewebe des Lebens, er ist darin nur eine Faser. Was immer ihr dem Gewebe antut, das tut ihr euch selber an.
Nein, Tag und Nacht können nicht zusammen leben.
Unsere Toten leben fort in den süßen Flüssen der Erde, kehren wieder mit des Frühlings leisem Schritt, und es ist ihre Seele im Wind, der die Oberfläche der Teiche kräuselt.

Das Ansinnen des weißen Mannes, unser Land zu kaufen, werden wir bedenken. Aber mein Volk fragt, was denn will der weiße Mann kaufen? Wie kann man den Himmel oder die Wärme der Erde kaufen - oder die Schnelligkeit der Antilope? Wie können wir euch diese Dinge verkaufen - und wie könnt ihr sie kaufen?
Könnt ihr denn mit der Erde tun, was ihr wollt, nur weil der rote Mann ein Stück Papier unterzeichnet und es dem weißen Manne gibt? Wenn wir nicht die Frische der Luft und das Glitzern des Wassers besitzen - wie könnt ihr sie von uns kaufen? Könnt ihr die Büffel zurückkaufen, wenn der letzte getötet ist?

Wir werden euer Angebot bedenken. Wir wissen, wenn wir nicht verkaufen, kommt wahrscheinlich der weiße Mann mit Waffen und nimmt sich unser Land. Aber wir sind Wilde. Der weiße Mann, vorübergehend im Besitz der Macht, glaubt, er sei schon Gott, dem die Erde gehört.
Wie kann ein Mensch seine Mutter besitzen?

Wir werden euer Angebot, unser Land zu kaufen, bedenken. Tag und Nacht können nicht zusammenleben - wir werden euer Angebot bedenken, in das Reservat zu gehen. Wir werden abseits und in Frieden leben. Es ist unwichtig, wo wir den Rest unserer Tage verbringen. Unsere Kinder sahen ihre Väter gedemütigt und besiegt. Unsere Krieger wurden beschämt. Nach Niederlagen verbringen sie ihre Tage müßig - vergiften ihren Körper mit süßer Speise und starkem Trunk.
Es ist unwichtig, wo wir den Rest unserer Tage verbringen. Es sind nicht mehr viele. Noch wenige Stunden - ein paar Winter - und kein Kind der großen Stämme, die einst in diesem Land lebten oder jetzt in kleinen Gruppen durch die Wälder streifen, wird mehr übrig sein, um an den Gräbern eines Volkes zu trauern, das einst so stark und voller Hoffnung war, wie das eure.
Aber warum soll ich trauern um den Untergang meines Volkes. Völker bestehen aus Menschen - nichts anderem. Menschen kommen und gehen wie die Wellen im Meer. Selbst der weiße Mann - dessen Gott mit ihm verwandelt und redet, wie Freund zu Freund, kann der gemeinsamen Bestimmung nicht entgehen. Vielleicht sind wir doch Brüder - Wir werden sehen.

Eines wissen wir, was der weiße Mann vielleicht eines Tages erst entdeckt: Unser Gott ist derselbe Gott.
Ihr denkt vielleicht, daß ihr ihn besitzt, so wie ihr unser Land zu besitzen trachtet, aber das könnt ihr nicht. Er ist der Gott der Menschen - gleichermaßen der roten und der weißen. Dieses Land ist ihm wertvoll. Und die Erde zu verletzen heißt ihren Schöpfer zu verachten.

Auch die Weißen werden vergehen, eher vielleicht als alle anderen Stämme. Fahret fort, euer Bett zu verseuchen, und eines nachts werdet ihr im eigenen Abfall ersticken. Aber in eurem Untergang werdet ihr hell strahlen, angefeuert von der Stärke des Gottes, der euch in dieses Land brachte und euch bestimmte über dieses Land und den roten Mann zu herrschen. Diese Bestimmung ist uns ein Rätsel. Wenn die Büffel alle geschlachtet sind, die wilden Pferde gezähmt, die heimlichen Winkel des Waldes schwer vom Geruch vieler Menschen und der Anblick reifer Hügel geschändet von redenden Drähten - wo ist das Dickicht? Fort! Wo der Adler? Fort! Und was bedeutet es, Lebewohl zu sagen dem schnellen Pony und der Jagd:

Das Ende des Lebens - und der Beginn des Überlebens! Gott gab euch Herrschaft über die Tiere, die Wälder und den roten Mann, aus einem besonderen Grund - doch dieser Grund ist uns ein Rätsel. Vielleicht könnten wir es verstehen, wenn wir wüßten, wovon der weiße Mann träumt, welche Hoffnungen er seinen Kindern an langen Winterabenden schildert und welche Visionen er in ihre Vorstellungen brennt, so daß sie sich nach einem Morgen sehnen. Aber wir sind Wilde - die Träume des weißen Mannes sind uns verborgen. Und weil sie uns verborgen sind, werden wir unsere eignen Wege gehen. Denn vor allem schätzen wir das Recht eines jeden Menschen, so zu leben, wie er selber es wünscht - gleich wie verschieden von seinen Brüdern er ist.

Das ist nicht viel, was uns verbindet.

Wir werden euer Angebot bedenken. Wenn wir zustimmen, so nur, um das Reservat zu sichern, das ihr versprochen habt. Dort vielleicht können wir unsere kurzen Tage auf unsere Weise verbringen.

Wenn der letzte rote Mann von dieser Erde gewichen ist und sein Gedächtnis nur noch der Schatten einer Wolke über der Prärie, wird immer noch der Geist meiner Väter in diesen Ufern und diesen Wäldern lebendig sein. Denn sie liebten diese Erde wie das Neugeborene den Herzschlag seiner Mutter.
Wenn wir euch unser Land verkaufen, liebt es, so wie wir es liebten, kümmert euch, so wie wir uns kümmerten, behaltet die Erinnerung an das Land so, wie es ist, wenn ihr es nehmt. Und mit all eurer Stärke, eurem Geist, eurem Herzen erhaltet es für eure Kinder und liebt es - so wie Gott uns alle liebt.
Denn eines wissen wir - unser Gott ist derselbe Gott. Diese Erde ist ihm heilig. Selbst der weiße Mann kann der gemeinsamen Bestimmung nicht entgehen. Vielleicht sind wir doch - Brüder. Wir werden sehen."


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. August 2018)

Das ging schnell, das große Holz ist rausgeräumt und der Weg tatsächlich wieder freigeräumt.
„Veränderung des Landschaftsbildes“ trifft es aber trotzdem.
Ein Haufen Kleinkram liegt auch noch rum.


----------



## kurios63 (17. August 2018)

Hallo,

Ich hätte für Osternohe am Sonntag noch einen Platz frei. Einfach hier melden oder Whatsapp 017647393247.

VG
Hans


----------



## HTWolfi (18. August 2018)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das ging schnell, das große Holz ist rausgeräumt und der Weg tatsächlich wieder freigeräumt.
> „Veränderung des Landschaftsbildes“ trifft es aber trotzdem.
> Ein Haufen Kleinkram liegt auch noch rum.


Der Weg ist eigentlich wieder wie vorher, da muss man echt mal ein Lob aussprechen. 

Die Querung zum »Displaybrecher« und der »Blockhütten Graben« sehen auch wieder gut aus.


----------



## MurmelBier (18. August 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Weg ist eigentlich wieder wie vorher, da muss man echt mal ein Lob aussprechen.
> 
> Die Querung zum »Displaybrecher« und der »Blockhütten Graben« sehen auch wieder gut aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 763905 Anhang anzeigen 763906



Wo ist der Trail eigentlich zu finden?


----------



## HTWolfi (18. August 2018)

Eine Seite weiter vorne hatte ich einen Kartenausschnitt angehängt.
Der Höhenzug zwischen Worzeldorf und Wendelstein bietet aber noch mehr …
Gelbstrich oder Muschelweg als Orientierung nutzen, falls du dort noch nicht warst.


----------



## MurmelBier (18. August 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eine Seite weiter vorne hatte ich einen Kartenausschnitt angehängt.
> Der Höhenzug zwischen Worzeldorf und Wendelstein bietet aber noch mehr …
> Gelbstrich oder Muschelweg als Orientierung nutzen, falls du dort noch nicht warst.



Danke. Muss ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen


----------



## Milan0 (19. August 2018)

Ich fahre am Dienstag um 19:15 die Runde mal wieder. Wenn jemand Lust hat


----------



## S P (19. August 2018)

Vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (19. August 2018)

@kurios63 Ich hätte Lust gehabt aber ich habe mich am Freitag ziemlich abgelegt. Aber wenn du es beim nächsten Mal wieder hier anbieten würdest, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MurmelBier (19. August 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eine Seite weiter vorne hatte ich einen Kartenausschnitt angehängt.
> Der Höhenzug zwischen Worzeldorf und Wendelstein bietet aber noch mehr …
> Gelbstrich oder Muschelweg als Orientierung nutzen, falls du dort noch nicht warst.


Bin heute da bissl unterwegs gewesen. Wahnsinn was da alles weggeholzt wurden ist. Weg war zum Glück noch erkennbar


----------



## SuShu (19. August 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Dienstag um 19:15 die Runde mal wieder. Wenn jemand Lust hat


Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon ab 16:30 Uhr dort.


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2018)

Röthenbachklamm Nord hat es auch erwischt!
Und kaum ist man nach Monaten mal wieder am Moritzberg, ist in Rockenbrunn Kirwa! 
Musste aber schnell weiter um noch vor Dunkelheit heimzukommen, hatte auch erst im Distlerhof was gegessen.


----------



## jaja007 (20. August 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Dienstag um 19:15 die Runde mal wieder. Wenn jemand Lust hat



Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2018)

Sehr schön. Sollte man schon für den Rückweg wieder Licht einpacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurios63 (20. August 2018)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @kurios63 Ich hätte Lust gehabt aber ich habe mich am Freitag ziemlich abgelegt. Aber wenn du es beim nächsten Mal wieder hier anbieten würdest, würde ich mich freuen.



Wenn es dir wieder besser geht, kommende Sonntag hätte ich wieder einen Platz frei.


----------



## derwaaal (20. August 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Sollte man schon für den Rückweg wieder Licht einpacken?


Offizielle Dämmerung um 20:30, im Wald eher 15 min früher.
Bei Start um  19:15 also sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Milan0 (21. August 2018)

War eine schöne Tour. Licht gegen Ende ratsam aber Biergarten trotz Schlauchwechsel noch geöffnet erwischt


----------



## LeFritzz (27. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Offizielle Dämmerung um 20:30, im Wald eher 15 min früher.
> Bei Start um  19:15 also sehr zu empfehlen.


Von welcher "Dämmerung" redest Du denn ?
- Sonnenuntergang (Sonne geht unter den Horizont)
- ECET ("bürgerliche Dämmerung", Sonne steht 6° unter dem Horizont, VFR nicht merh erlaubt, Lesen ohne Licht nicht mehr möglich, die meisten Aktivitäten draußen sind ohne künstliches Licht aber noch möglich), ca 35min nach Sonnenuntergang
- nautische Dämmerung (Sonne steht 6°-12° unter dem Horizont), für die meisten Aktivitäten draußen ist künstliches Licht erforderlich, die ersten Sterne werden sichtbar
- astronomische Dämmerung (Sonne steht merh als 12° unter dem Horizont) - jetzt ist zappenduster


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2018)

Jemand heute Mittag am STB unterwegs?


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2018)

martina u ich waren ab 10.00uhr dort unterwegs , schad


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2018)

Hätte ich es gewusst... So ist es der Heidenberg geworden.


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2018)

Für Kurzentschlossene, wir fahren heute Abend um 18:30 am STB eine Runde. Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## S P (5. September 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene, wir fahren heute Abend um 18:30 am STB eine Runde. Licht nicht vergessen!


Da schaue ich doch mal vorbei.


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2018)

fohr morgen um 10.30 mitn günter thomas stb runde, falls noch aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2018)

Servus,
haben heute auch vor im STB zu fahren. 
Da alle abgesagt haben, mit denen wir gefahren wären, haben Simone und ich überlegt, uns euch anzuschließen. Wäre das in Ordnung oder wollt ihr heute eher zügig unterwegs sein?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. September 2018)

Bescheid!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. September 2018)

Super war's wieder!  Danke für's mitnehmen.


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2018)

gerne, seid auch super gfahren


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2018)

Morgen um 19 Uhr mal wieder STB. Wenn wer mit will

Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## jaja007 (24. September 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19 Uhr mal wieder STB. Wenn wer mit will
> 
> Licht nicht vergessen



Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## S P (25. September 2018)

Schaue wohl auch vorbei.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2018)

Wie jeden Dienstag würde ich morgen wieder um 19 Uhr eine Runde STB fahren.

Licht und Wechselschlauch nicht vergessen


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2018)

Wieder eine Woche rum. 
Morgen 19 Uhr STB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja007 (8. Oktober 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wieder eine Woche rum.
> Morgen 19 Uhr STB


Bin leider raus, muss arbeiten. Nächste Woche gerne wieder .


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar. Da sonst auch keiner zugesagt hat, fahre ich auch nicht.


----------



## microbat (8. Oktober 2018)

...ich fahr eben mit´n mofa auf Arbeit und werd´ so ab 19 Uhr noch einbisschen in der Scheune werkeln, bevor es zu kalt wird zum grundieren und weißeln


----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2018)

ja vielleicht komme ich dann morgen Abend auch in meiner Werkstatt weiter. Keller Elektrik will auch noch fertig gemacht werden ...


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2018)

Neue Woche, neuer Versuch

Morgen 19 Uhr STB?


----------



## SuShu (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde schon ab 16:00 Uhr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja007 (15. Oktober 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Neue Woche, neuer Versuch
> 
> Morgen 19 Uhr STB?



Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## jaja007 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss für heute Abend absagen, bei mir ist ein Termin dazwischen gekommen .


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ist gut. Ich muss auch absagen


----------



## dvthnce (18. Oktober 2018)

Jemand morgen Nachmittag/Abend Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Bin noch recht neu in Nbg, hab mir bisher hauptsächlich allein die Ecke Tiergarten erschlossen.


----------



## slmslvn (20. Oktober 2018)

Hat hier jmd n SRAM bleeding edge entluftüngskit was er mir heute leihen könnte? Hab ne Code verbaut und musste feststellen das die nicht mitm alten Kit entlüftet werden kann. Würde gerne morgen ne Tour fahren.


----------



## Dorsdn (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Oktober 2018)

Hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder...im STB ist es so dermaßen staubtrocken, dass auch der Grip sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## derwaaal (25. Oktober 2018)

Am Montag geht es los : Winterpokal!
Auch wenn sich die Temperaturen noch nicht so anfühlen. 

Altes Team? @bärlein @SuShu @Milan0 @flachmaennchen


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin raus dieses Jahr. Wird ähnlich letzten Winter bei mir laufen, da brauche ich erst gar nicht anfangen Punkte einzutragen.


----------



## microbat (26. Oktober 2018)

Winter ist doch die bessere Zeit zum am Heim werken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus dieses Jahr. Wird ähnlich letzten Winter bei mir laufen, da brauche ich erst gar nicht anfangen Punkte einzutragen.


War doch letztes Jahr am Ende gar nicht schlecht bei dir, ich glaube 3. Platz
Und gestern warst du ja auch sehr fleißig 

Team ist gegründet https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/275


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Oktober 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Team ist gegründet https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/275



Kannst Du mir mal bitte kurz und bündig erklären wie das funktioniert. Braucht man da Strava und Garmin dazu und was wird da gewertet, nur die reine Fahrzeit?


----------



## scratch_a (27. Oktober 2018)

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules


----------



## SuShu (11. November 2018)

Ich werde so gegen 12:00 Uhr am STB aufschlagen. Vielleicht mag ja jemand spontan dazustoßen.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. November 2018)

Ich …


----------



## Dorsdn (11. November 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich werde so gegen 12:00 Uhr am STB aufschlagen. Vielleicht mag ja jemand spontan dazustoßen.


......und ich bin leider nicht schnell genug!
Viel Spass.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2018)

Für alle, denen die Info zur Steinbrüchlein-Runde am letzten Sonntag etwas zu kurzfristig war.
Am kommenden Samstag um 11:00 gibt es eine weitere Gelegenheit. Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz.
Bisher dabei Martina, Peter und ich.


----------



## SuShu (15. November 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## scratch_a (15. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (15. November 2018)

Ich plane auch mal 11 Uhr ein bei dem Wetterbericht.


----------



## bärlein (15. November 2018)

auch dabei, freu mich!


----------



## SuShu (16. November 2018)

Bei mir klappt es evtl. nicht. Also nicht warten.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (19. November 2018)

Hat jemand morgen ab 14:00 Lust zu fahren?
Ich würde technisch rumstolpern (S3). 
Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein


----------



## HTWolfi (19. November 2018)

Tiergarten war ich erst. 
Steinbrüchlein lässt sich machen …


----------



## ChrisFr1 (19. November 2018)

Sehr gerne. Wann passt es dir denn? Ich kann jetzt sogar den ganzen Tag, also sag einfach, wann es dir am liebsten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (19. November 2018)

12:00 dann hat’s vielleicht auch schon etwas Sonne …


----------



## ChrisFr1 (19. November 2018)

Treffen wir uns am Parkplatz?


----------



## HTWolfi (19. November 2018)




----------



## rebirth (25. November 2018)

Jemand ne solo air einheit für die alte (-2013) lyrik rumliegen?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2018)

Jemand mal wieder Bock den Dienstags Nightride zu veranstalten?

Würde wenn es trocken von oben bleibt um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz starten


----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2018)

Kommt heute noch wer mit?
Ich habe Radl und Lampe schon eingepackt und fahre nach der Arbeit zum STB. Start 19 Uhr


----------



## Dorsdn (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob STB aktuell fahrbar ist?
Nicht zu matschig?

Danke schon mal und wünsche einen Guten Rutsch.

Gruss Dorsdn


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Dezember 2018)

Am Donnerstag gings noch, allerdings ist die Holzmafia gerade unterwegs und es liegt alles um den Steinbruch rum voll mit Bäumen.


----------



## Dorsdn (30. Dezember 2018)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gings noch, allerdings ....



Ok , Danke.


----------



## jaja007 (30. Dezember 2018)

War heute mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, ist schon recht matschig. Aber alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2019)

will morgen um 1100 uhe stb runde fohren, falls jemand mitwill, bescheid sagn, aber wenns pisst dann nicht


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2019)

Bevor das Wetter umschlägt oder der Forstbetrieb weiter Bäume …
Bin dabei!


----------



## SuShu (4. Januar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bevor das Wetter umschlägt oder der Forstbetrieb weiter Bäume …
> Bin dabei!


Wie waren denn die Bedingungen?


----------



## derwaaal (4. Januar 2019)

Also, grad am TG waren es beschränkte Sichtbedingungen durch Schneefall, und etwas feuchter-matschiger als gestern, wird Zeit dass es wieder kälter wird!


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Bedingungen?


war gut, fast alles fahrbar


----------



## SuShu (4. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> war gut, fast alles fahrbar


Na dann werde ich wohl morgen früh mal hinschauen, wenn es nicht schon regnet.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2019)

Bei uns hats grad schon geregnet, anstatt wie vorhergesagt Schnee


----------



## erbchen (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

In welcher Ecke um Nürnberg finden sich gute Trailtouren?
Welches ist die schönste Ecke zum biken, bezogen auf Trails. Gerne darf es auch etwas technisch werden. Die Landschaft ist mal ehr 2.rangig.
Umkreis so bis 70km. 

Gibt es einen festen Termin in der Woche mit Leuten aus dem Forum?

Danke für die Hilfe im voraus

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2019)

eher technisch im Süden -> Steinbrüchlein
Touren eher im Osten -> Tiergarten

Es gab mal einen Dienstagstermin. Derzeit wegen Hausrenovierungen / Kinder / Nass / Platte Reifen nicht so aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. Januar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> [...] Platte Reifen [...]


----------



## SuShu (7. Januar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> eher technisch im Süden -> Steinbrüchlein
> Touren eher im Osten -> Tiergarten



Du musst wohl mal am Tiergarten mit den richtigen Leuten fahren, damit du da die technischen Stellen findest.


----------



## SuShu (7. Januar 2019)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In welcher Ecke um Nürnberg finden sich gute Trailtouren?
> Welches ist die schönste Ecke zum biken, bezogen auf Trails. Gerne darf es auch etwas technisch werden. Die Landschaft ist mal ehr 2.rangig.
> *Umkreis so bis 70km*.



Technische Sachen gibt es nördlich von Nürnberg in der Fränkischen jede Menge - und schöne Landschaft gleich mit. Gut ist es auch noch in der Hersbrucker Schweiz.
Dafür am Besten mal in einem anderen Thread schauen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/page-532


----------



## SuShu (19. Januar 2019)

Für schnell Entschlossene: Sind in ca. 1 Stunde am STB unterwegs.


----------



## SuShu (19. Januar 2019)

Am Steinbrüchlein waren die Waldarbeiter unterwegs. Der Wald zwischen Steinbruch und Schwanstetter Straße sieht ziemlich übel aus. Alle drei Abfahrten zum Parkplatz runter sind durch fette Bäume verlegt. Was von den restlichen Weglein in der Ecke noch übrig ist, weiß ich nicht. Wir sind auf dem Hinweg gleich am Steinbruch vorbei. Da war bis zur Autobahn alles okay.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Januar 2019)

@HTWolfi ? https://www.facebook.com/theloamwolf/videos/782498718771470/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (21. Januar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> @HTWolfi ? https://www.facebook.com/theloamwolf/videos/782498718771470/


Der Wolfi auf einem 301 wäre echt mal etwas Neues.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Januar 2019)

Ist wohl eher auf sein Projekt auf der Wöhrder Wiese bezogen ....


----------



## Achtzig (21. Januar 2019)

Was is eigentlich mit der eingeschlafenen Dienstagsrunde? Wäre ein schönes Wintertraining. Bevor's für die kommende Saison wieder mal zu spät ist ...


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich würde gern mal wieder fahren, zumindest heute aber keine Zeit. Außerdem ist es schon arg kalt. Irgendwie bin ich aus dem Alter raus um bei -10° in den Wald zu müssen


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2019)

Dann hast Du das Alter erreicht, bei dem Du nachts bei -10 °C im Wald rumfahren WILLST? Hab neulich bei Schneeschmelze und strömendem Regen versucht den Kinderhänger auf den Moritzberg zu ziehen. Und muss sagen: Hab zwar echt alt ausgeschaut, mich aber selten so jung gefühlt in letzter Zeit 

Würde ein anderer Wochentag die Situation denn verbessern? Oder besteht im Allgemeinen eher kein Interesse an so nem regelmäßigen Termin?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2019)

Ok. Dann morgen um 19 Uhr eine Runde STB?


----------



## Achtzig (22. Januar 2019)

Oh, mit soviel Spontanität hätt ich jetzt nicht gerechnet 
Morgen und Donnerstag hat mich der Chef auf Reise geschickt 
Nächste Woche?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2019)

Grundsätzlich bin ich voll für einen regelmäßigen Termin wieder.
Muss mal klären ob der Dienstag oder Mittwoch besser geeignet ist.
Evtl fahre ich aber morgen trotzdem. Mag noch wer mit?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich würde morgen mitfahren. Wann willst du los und wie lange willst du etwa fahren?


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2019)

Wir treffen uns um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Steinbrüchlein. 

Die Runde geht ca 2,5h. sind ~12km. Je nach Wetter. Laune, Bierdurst mal länger, mal kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. Januar 2019)

Dann bis morgen


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2019)

Schön wars, auch wenn ich öfters abgeflogen bin als in den letzten Jahre zusammen.
Und das Material kann es nicht gewesen sein mit 2.5er Baron... Muss wieder öfters fahren


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2019)

War bestimmt dem Wetter geschuldet...bin heute auch sehr schmerzhaft vom Rad geholt worden


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2019)

Ja das auch. Wobei meine Mitfahrer astrein gefahren sind


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2019)

Hat sich wegen Regelmäßigkeit eigentlich schon mal was ergeben oder machts zur Zeit eh keinen Sinn?


----------



## Milan0 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich bin die Woche wieder raus. Aber bin bei besseren Wetter wieder bei einer regelmäßigen Ausfahrt dabei.


----------



## Achtzig (29. Januar 2019)

Wie schaut's denn in Nbg aus? Die Kollegen aus der Stadt meinen, Schnee gibt's da nicht?


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Januar 2019)

Schnee momentan in der Standt nicht, im Wald auch nicht wirklich, dafür aber viel Modder.
Dazu kommen die ausgedehnten Holzfällarbeiten, die die Standardrunde am STB für mich gerade irgendwie uninteressant machen.
Da krieg ich nur schlechte Laune wenn ich sehe wie da mal wieder durchgepflügt wurde und wo noch überall neue Schneisen angezeichnet sind, die noch nicht geschlagen sind.


----------



## bärlein (31. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht's im Gebiet ums STB mit Eis und überfroren Stellen aus? Speziell auf den Hauptwegen? War am Sonntag am TG, viel sulziger Schnee - wenn der noch da ist und gefroren ist, wird es interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2019)

ich will am Samstag gegen 12 mir das ganze bei Tageslicht anschauen


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Januar 2019)

Direkt am STB war gestern alles frei.
Die Trails in Richtung Wendelstein, sind so gut wie schneefrei und gut fahrbar. Boden gefroren und daher griffig.
Auf den Forstwegen allerdings noch geschlossene Schneedecke und am Fotoeck auch noch etwas weiß.






Heute Nacht sind noch mal 2-3 mm Schnee gefallen, diese sollten aber im Laufe des Tages wieder verschwinden …


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2019)

Hört sich gut an, evtl Samstag oder Sonntag, mal sehen was die Chefin sagt . 
Wie schauts denn wegen Baumfäll arbeiten aus. ?


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich war letzten Mittwoch da fahren. Die Abfahrten zum Parkplatz runter am Ende der Tour waren unfahrbar. Der Rest ging ganz gut


----------



## SuShu (31. Januar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich will am Samstag gegen 12 mir das ganze bei Tageslicht anschauen


Bin evtl. dabei.


----------



## bärlein (1. Februar 2019)

Bin auch dabei, wenn wir keine Schlittschuhe brauchen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Februar 2019)

Vermutlich eher Gummistiefel statt Schlittschuhe


----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2019)

Ich bin leider raus. Muss ungeplant auf den Kleinen aufpassen ...
Evtl wieder unter der Woche einen Nightride


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2019)

Schneelage und Trailzustand am STB.
Letzte Nacht doch wieder etwas Niederschlag, sodass die Trails eine leichte Schneeauflage bekommen haben. Boden immer noch gefroren und gut fahrbar, kein Matsch, stellenweise etwas Eis unterm Schnee.

   

Sturm --> Windbruch --> Zaun kaputt --> Mini-North-Shore 
Getestet und freigegeben bis 110 kg Systemgewicht. Empfohlene Lenkerbreite max. 760 mm. 
Gut, dass die meisten Holzschrauben mittlerweile T25 Torx haben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Februar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 821473



Hättest ja ne Wippe bauen können


----------



## bärlein (1. Februar 2019)

Werde morgen mal ne Runde fahren, Abfahrt um 12 Uhr am STB, wer dabei?


----------



## 0815p (1. Februar 2019)

wenns trocken von oben bleibt würden wir fahren, aber schon um 1100uhr, were das ok??


----------



## bärlein (2. Februar 2019)

Um 11 Uhr da zu sein, werde ich morgen nicht schaffen, da ich vorher etwas erledigen muss.


----------



## 0815p (2. Februar 2019)

vielleicht sieht man sich dann unterwegs, Martina u ich werden 1100 Uhr starten


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Februar 2019)

11:00 würde bei mir klar gehen. So wie es aktuell aussieht, bleibt es auch von oben trocken.
Eventuell könnte man sich ja auch auf der Strecke treffen z. B. Autobahnbrücke A6.
Da kommen wir dann vermutlich so gegen 12:00 - 12:30 vorbei.

Wohlgemerkt Fahrtrichtung Wendelstein!
Nicht dass noch jemand auf die Idee kommt, wir sind um die Uhrzeit bereits wieder auf dem Rückweg. 


 @bärlein warst du nicht gestern schon am STB unterwegs.


----------



## bärlein (2. Februar 2019)

ja klar, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (2. Februar 2019)

… tsss, da kann man nix verheimlichen, auch nicht die Fußfehler...ich war in jedem Fall früher da, ich hab nur Spuren von einem Fatbike gesehen.
… die Idee mit der Brücke ist gut, vielleicht klappt das.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Februar 2019)

bärlein schrieb:


> auch nicht die *Fußfehler*


Hatte ich gestern auch einige – die sind heute hoffentlich weg getaut. 
Eine Abfahrt hab ich sogar runter geschoben, nachdem ich hier – nur mit viel Glück – »überlebt« hab.


----------



## TheFroggy (4. Februar 2019)

Wie sieht es den am Tiergarten aus, ist da alles matschig?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Februar 2019)

War gestern am TG. Kein Matsch, auch nicht am Zaun beim Hochbehälter. Geschlossene Schneedecke »ohne« Eis.

Mit den Plusgraden unterm Tag und dem Nachtfrost könnte sich das aber eventuell ändern …


----------



## rehhofer (5. Februar 2019)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den am Tiergarten aus, ist da alles matschig?


War gestern Nachmittag eine Runde fahren. Hauptwege und -trails top. Nebentrails und Talabfahrten Powder vom Feinsten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Februar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eine Abfahrt hab ich sogar runter geschoben, nachdem ich hier – nur mit viel Glück – »überlebt« hab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 821645



MM doch ned so der Hit?
Vielleicht muss nur ein paar Spacks einarbeiten in die Karkasse 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/765202


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2019)

Wolfi, meinst es macht Sinn mit Tiergarten runde. , war vorhin bei uns fahren, voll der siff und teils eiswege, wird in Nürnberg wohl auch nicht besser sein, in der fränkischen liegt noch Schnee,


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2019)

Schwer zu sagen.
War heute Nachmittag auf den Trails am STB in Richtung Wendelstein unterwegs. Immer noch etwas mehr Schnee wie letzten Samstag als wir dort waren. Jedoch ähnlich gut bzw. viel fahrbar. Boden durch den Nachtfrost noch relativ kompakt, auch am Nachmittag. So gut wie kein Eis – da läuft und fährt ja kaum jemand. 

Wenn es Nachts jetzt nicht mehr friert, _könnte_ es siffig werden. Falls du’s riskieren willst, dann komm ich auch zum Tiergarten …
Uhrzeit (fast) egal.


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2019)

Ja gut, mach mer 1100uhr obrigen Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2019)

Geht klar.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (8. Februar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen.
> War heute Nachmittag auf den Trails am STB in Richtung Wendelstein unterwegs. Immer noch etwas mehr Schnee wie letzten Samstag als wir dort waren. Jedoch ähnlich gut bzw. viel fahrbar. Boden durch den Nachtfrost noch relativ kompakt, auch am Nachmittag. So gut wie kein Eis – da läuft und fährt ja kaum jemand.
> 
> Wenn es Nachts jetzt nicht mehr friert, _könnte_ es siffig werden. Falls du’s riskieren willst, dann komm ich auch zum Tiergarten …
> Uhrzeit (fast) egal.


Wo fahrt ihr morgen?
Ich würde mitkommen, wenn ich darf.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2019)

Wie Peter geschrieben hat, 11:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Löwensaal.


----------



## TheFroggy (9. Februar 2019)

Ich mach mich auch mal auf die Socken, mal gucken ob ich 11 Uhr noch schaffe, eigentlich wollte ich mal das E-Bike vom Arbeitskollegen testen, dann nehme ich aber lieber mein Fully, nicht das ihr mich stehen lässt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> wird in Nürnberg wohl auch nicht besser sein, in der fränkischen liegt noch Schnee,


Wennst in Muggendorf übern Berg fährst bist in einer anderen Welt. Bin grad in Waischenfeld, fahrn geht bloss Teer, Rest glatt wo ka Sunna no scheint, wo Sunna no scheint Siff. Abends beides zusammen.

Viel Schbass.


----------



## bärlein (9. Februar 2019)

Lässt es sich halbwegs fahren am TG oder ist's am STB besser zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisFr1 (9. Februar 2019)

TG ging eigentlich ganz gut. Es waren noch ein paar vereiste Stellen, aber die sind im Laufe des Tages weniger geworden.


----------



## bärlein (9. Februar 2019)

Danke, dann bin ich morgen um 11 Uhr auch da...


----------



## SuShu (16. Februar 2019)

Mache mich in ca. 3/4 Stunde auf den Weg Richtung STB. Hat jemand spontan Zeit?


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Februar 2019)

Wer maximalen Trailspaß bei minimalen Trailtempo und pefekten Wetter genießen möchte, der sollte morgen um 11:00 Uhr zum Steinbrüchlein kommen.

Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz.

Martina und @peter metz haben schon zugesagt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. Februar 2019)

War ich heut schon und hab Furchtbares entdecken müssen. 

 

Hab mich schon gewundert, wo das Geknarze die ganze Zeit herkam - habs dann aber schon geahnt, weils nicht nach dem üblichen Sattelstützenknarzen geklungen hat.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2019)

Oh nein das schöne Bagger


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## bärlein (24. Februar 2019)

ich komm auch nochmal mit...doch zu kalt ;-)


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Februar 2019)

Wird knapp, aber ich schaffs doch. Wenn ihr eventuell kurz warten würdet.


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (25. Februar 2019)

Hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit fahren zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2019)

Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet  drehe ich heute mit dem Chris eine Runde im STB. Evtl mit der Schleife raus zur Klamm


----------



## Milan0 (2. März 2019)

Habe ich tatsächlich die Uhrzeit vergessen.
Aber war eine schöne Runde


----------



## HTWolfi (8. März 2019)

Heute mal wieder einen alten Trail gefahren, welcher um einige North-Shore Elemente erweitert wurde.
Leider hat der Trailbauer nicht sauber gearbeitet und den Längspalt etwas breit ausgeführt, sodass da auch ein 2,4er Reifen rein passt. 





Edit: Bild wollte sich nicht hochladen lassen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. März 2019)

Ja, den Trail schieb ich dank dieser Northshore-Elemente jetzt auch mehr als zuvor...


----------



## Flow3200 (9. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder einen alten Trail gefahren, welcher um einige North-Shore Elemente erweitert wurde.
> Leider hat der Trailbauer nicht sauber gearbeitet und den Längspalt etwas breit ausgeführt, sodass da auch ein 2,4er Reifen rein passt.
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss man dann schon genau Zielen 
Welcher Trail ist das?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2019)

Offenbar der 2.6er Trail.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2019)

Wolfi ist aber mit 2.4ern gefahren 

G.


----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2019)

Is da nicht eher der
Lenker das Problem bei Gegenverkehr?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. März 2019)

Meine langjährige Erfahrung mit und auf dem Bike:
Immer versuchen mit dem Rad in den Spalt zwischen den Brettern zu fahren, dann klappt es mit Sicherheit nicht. Wer krampfhaft versucht nicht rein zu fahren, der wird es schaffen. 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Is da nicht eher der
> Lenker das Problem bei Gegenverkehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. März 2019)

Und schön stilecht mit Radlerhosen


----------



## SuShu (10. März 2019)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand in seinem Fundus zufällig 4 Kettenblattschrauben (Gewindelänge ca. 14mm) übrig, bei denen der Schraubenanteil länger ist als der Hülsenanteil.
Eine Lagerschale für ein Shimano Pressfit Innenlager wäre auch super.

Liebe Grüße
Rike


----------



## microbat (10. März 2019)

@SuShu


----------



## SuShu (10. März 2019)

Danke für´s Nachschauen. Die schauen leider zu kurz aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. März 2019)

Hab mal eine abendliche Kontrollfahrt bezüglich Sturmschäden (#Eberhard) gemacht. 

Sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus, meist nur kleiner Äste auf den Trails. Hatte daher noch etwas Zeit für einige kurze Videosequenzen.


Die bereits einsetzend Dämmerung wirkt sich leider negativ auf die Bildqualität aus.


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2019)

so ein 29er hat doch einfach was


----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2019)

Ah, Stadtrad-Video Teil 2 
Sind wohl die MaxxGrip Semi-Slicks.


----------



## Dorsdn (12. März 2019)

Achtung!

Alte Veste , Baum liegt quer nach dem Sprung unten an der Peitsche!


----------



## lowfat (12. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab mal eine abendliche Kontrollfahrt bezüglich Sturmschäden (#Eberhard) gemacht.
> 
> Sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus, meist nur kleiner Äste auf den Trails. Hatte daher noch etwas Zeit für einige kurze Videosequenzen.
> 
> ...


Für dieses Video hat sich das jahrelange Training mit hohem Sattel ja endlich gelohnt


----------



## HTWolfi (12. März 2019)

_»Wenn’s mal wieder länger dauert.«_





Und wer erkennt den Unterschied zwischen Fürth (Alte Feste) und Nürnberg (STB)?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _»Wenn’s mal wieder länger dauert.«_
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 836930
> 
> Und wer erkennt den Unterschied zwischen Fürth (Alte Feste) und Nürnberg (STB)?



Profitip: Die 36er Silky BigBoy ist die, die noch gut in den Camalback paßt. Seit ich die hab, bleibt das Snickers zu Hause 
Gehört def. zu den Bikesachen, die ich mir viel zu spät besorgt hab 

https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...MIuIOrlIH94AIVCxHTCh2dZgCKEAQYASABEgJEqPD_BwE

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. März 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Profitip: Die 36er Silky BigBoy ist die, die noch gut in den Camalback paßt. Seit ich die hab, bleibt das Snickers zu Hause
> Gehört def. zu den Bikesachen, die ich mir viel zu spät besorgt hab


Zu wenig Trainingseffekt, ich bleib bei der kleinen Felko!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Zu wenig Trainingseffekt, ich bleib bei der kleinen Felko!



Ja stimmt auch wieder, ist wie mit größeren Laufrädern 

G.


----------



## microbat (12. März 2019)

…außerdem, 70 € ist eine nennenswerte Summe, wenn auch die Säge super gut sein kann.
Ich bevorzuge den billig Schrott aus’m Supermarkt, die kann man Pärchen Weise mitnehmen, getrost verbiegen und verlieren, in die Erde sägen und als Machete missbrauchen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. März 2019)

Ui, war das heute Wolfi?
Ich hab auch den ganzen Nachmittag gesägt, hätten wir uns doch sehen müssen.

Hast die Abfahrt gesehen, die wir am Samstag noch von den zwei morschen Bäumen befreit hatten? Wieder einer drin. 

Am Hauptweg hoch am Steinbruch auch.
Den hab ich auf dem Rückweg schon angesägt, aber dann kam jemand und schaute schon von weitem blöd was ich da mache. Wird erstmal vertagt.

Die bisher übliche Auffahrt von Schotter zum Baumslalom ist wieder in gewohnter Weise zu befahren, da hab ich ordentlich ausgemistet. Schleifchen von Steinbruch rechts rum über Handydisplayfelsen ist somit auch wieder sinnvoll machbar. Lediglich an der Auffahrt nach dem Baumslalom hat mich dann die Lust verlassen, da müssen noch ein paar wenige Brocken raus, dann geht das auch wieder. Größtenteils hab ich da den Müll auch schon rausgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. März 2019)

Ich habe mir so ein Teil geholt:




 

Macht sich in YouTube Videos ganz gut, aber für 5€ darfs auch Schrott sein.


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. März 2019)

Probier ich mal aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir so ein Teil geholt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 837749
> 
> Macht sich in YouTube Videos ganz gut, aber für 5€ darfs auch Schrott sein.



Ja die hab ich auch seit Jahren in gebrauch, super Packmaß und super schnell. Aber man braucht dann eine Zweitsäge für Äste.

G.


----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2019)

Habe ich auch immer mit dabei. Die Klappsäge bleibt trotzdem im Rucksack


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2019)

wie nennt sich so ein drumm? 

achja; Geht dieses we jemand fahren?


----------



## microbat (16. März 2019)

Hand Kettensäge

@rebirth


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> achja; Geht dieses we jemand fahren?


Ja, 11:00 TG Trails Moritzberg


----------



## HTWolfi (18. März 2019)

Zweites* Element im *»The Epic Franken Mini-North-Shore Eldorado«*, da kann „The Epic Bikepark Leogang“ schon mal einpacken. 

*Erstes Element siehe Post #14645


----------



## Milan0 (18. März 2019)

Erstes Element ist @Golzman bei unserer letzten Runde souverän gefahren.

Hast du da einen Akkuschrauber mit im Rucksack, oder drehst du die Schrauben mit dem Multitool rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2019)

Jetzt legen sie schon auf Forstwegen Stöckchen in den Weg ... 


 
(unweit der Quelle Weißer Graben)


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2019)

Das wäre doch mal eine Bewährungsprobe für so ne Handkettensäge


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2019)

Des ist doch ein North Shore Element um die Forststraße zu überqueren.

G.


----------



## rebirth (20. März 2019)

oder ne brücke fürs wild, bzw. frösche o. Ä.


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2019)

Wird langsam doch mal Zeit, den Bunnyhop zu lernen


----------



## microbat (20. März 2019)

…bis dahin ist das Teil wech - äh ich meine natürlich, das der Baum auf ´ner FAB nicht lange liegenbleiben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2019)

Kann ja dann Wolfi einen anderen umschneiden, soll ja immer was zum spielen da sein


----------



## Milan0 (20. März 2019)

Wolfi baut jetzt schon fleißig Northshores. Was soll er noch alles tun?


----------



## MasterP1989 (23. März 2019)

Guten Morgen, hat heute jemand Lust am TG oder STB eine Runde zu biken?


----------



## SuShu (23. März 2019)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, hat heute jemand Lust am TG oder STB eine Runde zu biken?


Wenn morgen das Wetter noch taugt, komme ich mit.

Kommt jemand heute am STB mit? Ich will ab ca. 11:00 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _»Wenn’s mal wieder länger dauert.«_
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 836930



Ja, mit der Spielzeugsäge kommt man auch nicht weit. Ich habe mir eine Handkettensäge selbst gebaut das flutscht! Sowas kann man aber auch fertig kaufen ....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2019)

Hier noch nen Link wo Ihr die Säge kaufen könnt falls Interesse besteht.
https://www.kaleas.de/kaleas.cgi?action=show&lang=de&page=shop-produktliste.html&cat=51


----------



## derwaaal (24. März 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wenn morgen das Wetter noch taugt, komme ich mit.
> 
> Kommt jemand heute am STB mit? Ich will ab ca. 11:00 Uhr dort sein.


Fährst du heute an stb? Sein Beitrag war auf Samstag bezogen, daher meine Verwirrung. Ich würde auch gerne Fränkische oder Hersbrucker fahren.


----------



## SuShu (24. März 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Fährst du heute an stb? Sein Beitrag war auf Samstag bezogen, daher meine Verwirrung. Ich würde auch gerne Fränkische oder Hersbrucker fahren.


Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil.
Fahre wahrscheinlich 11 Uhr Tiergarten mit.


----------



## derwaaal (24. März 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wolfi baut jetzt schon fleißig Northshores. Was soll er noch alles tun?


Anscheinend auch am TG



 


 
Hangkantenweg unterhalb Road-Gap, westlich von Yolo, Flow, etc.


----------



## Timbo419 (24. März 2019)

Servus zusammen, ich suche jemanden in Nürnberg der sich mit mir mal mein "neues" (gebrauchtes) ghost htx 9500 anschaut und mit mir durchgeht was gewartet und ggf eingestellt werden sollte. 

Wer hat hier Lust und Zeit bei einer Pizza o.ä. Sich mal einen Abend mit meinem Fahrrad und mir zu beschäftigen? 

Location Nürnberg St Johannis oder überall was mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen ist ;-) übliche kleinmenge an haushaltswerkzeug vorhanden :-D

Danke euch derweil und einen schönen sonntag

Gruss Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der daniel kann fahren, der leo nicht (besonders..). Der marc erklärt keinen druck aufm lenker, möcht ich mal sehen wenns steil wird..



xD


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2019)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> xD


auweh auweh..  

darf ich trotzdem noch deine videos schauen?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> auweh auweh..
> 
> darf ich trotzdem noch deine videos schauen?



Aber nur noch nüchtern! 

Find es immer wieder witzig wie "Fahrkönnen" beurteilt wird. Für die meisten kann man Fahren, wenn man nur ordentlich 10 Meter Gaps springen kann.
Dennoch ein guter Tipp für dich/euch, es hängt nicht davon ab wie gut jemand selbst fahren kann, sondern ob er es mit seiner Erklärung einer Fahrtechnik oder Move auf den springenden Punkt bringt.
Beim Steilhang fahren, sollte man versuchen zentral über dem Tretlager zu stehen, also weder Frontlasting (wie Marc es mit "Lenker ohne Druck" meint) noch Hecklastig, so dass man zu weit mit dem Hintern über den Zentralen Punkt kommt und das Vorderrad an Druck verliert.
Das ganze wird natürlich anders, wenn man den Steilhang mit schleifender VR Bremse runter fährt. Dabei hat man nämlich sehr wohl sehr viel Druck auf dem VR bzw. Lenker, da man ja ständig verzögert. Trotzdem sollte man hier versuchen sich zentral einzupendeln, damit VR und HR noch beide gleiche Lastverteilung haben.
Das Thema kann man noch extrem ausweiten, oder auch auf andere Weise erklären. Die Technik aber, bleibt die gleiche.

LG


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. April 2019)

Servus, würde heute jemand gegen 15 Uhr ein kleines Ründchen am Tiergarten drehen? Keine Strecke, eher ein bisschen zum Spielen.


----------



## rehhofer (7. April 2019)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Servus, würde heute jemand gegen 15 Uhr ein kleines Ründchen am Tiergarten drehen? Keine Strecke, eher ein bisschen zum Spielen.


Will auch ein Stolperründle drehen. Wenn Du nichts gegen einen U60 Mitfahrer hast,- bin um 15:00 am Haupteingang TG. Klaus


----------



## MasterP1989 (7. April 2019)

bin schon eine Runde gefahren, dagegen hätte ich aber nichts gehabt.


----------



## chasworldwide1 (9. April 2019)

Servus Leutz, ich bin ab 01.06.2019 in Nürnberg und würde dann gerne mal die ein oder andere Runde drehen. Ich melde mich dann auf jeden Fall nochmal hier.

Viele Grüße!

André


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. April 2019)

Am nächsten Wochenende ist im Altmühltal einiges geboten:
Samstag und Sonntag
*Grand Opening – HeumödernTrails und Talstation Heumöderntal*
in Treuchlingen

und die

*Frühlings-Tour der DIMB IG Altmühltal 
am Sonntag, 14.04.2019 in Kipfenberg*


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2019)

Is morgen abend vielleicht wer unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. April 2019)

Martina u ich wollen morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sagn


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2019)

Wenn’s unbedingt sein muss, dann komm ich halt mit. 
Hatte zwar schon überlegt, etwas bei Hersbruck zu fahren, aber das läuft bekanntlich nicht weg …

Heute Erstbefahrung mit dem 29" – bisher sind da ja immer nur mit 26" Bikes runter.
Mit 27,5" hat es glaub ich noch niemand geschafft.


----------



## S P (12. April 2019)

Einspruch! Hatte das seinerzeit mit dem Speci Enduro 29'' befahren. Da war 29'' ganz was neues gewesen. Aber schön, das die Linie sauber gehalten wird.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2019)

S P schrieb:


> Einspruch!


Einspruch angenommen.


----------



## maddn11 (12. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina u ich wollen morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sagn


Bescheid! Wir ham uns ja so lang nimmer gsehn, ich glaub das war....
...vor ein paar Stunden, mir klebt noch der Schweiß von der Technotour (schee wars) am Körper!



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn’s unbedingt sein muss, dann komm ich halt mit.
> Hatte zwar schon überlegt, etwas bei Hersbruck zu fahren, aber das läuft bekanntlich nicht weg …
> Anhang anzeigen 849299


Da wäre ich auch dafür zu haben gewesen.

Bis Morgen!


----------



## bärlein (12. April 2019)

komme auch mit, bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (12. April 2019)

Komme auch.


----------



## Flow3200 (12. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina u ich wollen morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sagn


Wofür steht STB?


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2019)

Steinbrüchlein


----------



## Flow3200 (12. April 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein


Aha. Danke dir. Nächstes Mal wäre ich dabei. Morgen klappts nicht.


----------



## talisman (13. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...1100uhr stb..



Bescheid


----------



## alex-bauigel (13. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina u ich wollen morgen um 1100uhr stb runde fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sagn


Bin auch dabei!


----------



## HTWolfi (15. April 2019)

Aus der Kategorie »sieht nach Nichts aus, trotzdem schwer«.
Oder eventuell einen schlechten Tag erwischt. 

Nach 30 Minuten, unzähligen Versuchen, mehreren Trail-Reinigungsaktionen, Angstschweiß, Adrenalin und zwei glimpflichen Stürzen hat’s dann doch geklappt.


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2019)

Von oben kommend vor oder nach dem Baum Links runter?


----------



## HTWolfi (15. April 2019)

Von oben kommend nach dem Baum *rechts* runter – über die Wurzeln.


----------



## microbat (15. April 2019)

…und ich dachte schon
mit einen Pedal als „Steigeisen“ den Sandstein runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. April 2019)

Das gehört g'scheit abgelichtet!


----------



## scratch_a (15. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich hat dir @HTWolfi nur das staunende Publikum gefehlt, sonst hätte es bestimmt gleich beim ersten mal geklappt


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2019)

will morgen um 1000uhr stb runde fohren, wie schauts  denn aus vom gripp her, viel geregnet???


----------



## SuShu (27. April 2019)

In der Südstadt hat es gerade ordentlich geschüttet.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. April 2019)

War heute nur kurz auf den Trails unterwegs. Bedingungen waren gut, trotz der beiden Regenschauer zwischendurch.
Stimmt’s @bärlein ?

Auch wenn es die nächsten Stunden noch etwas regnen sollte, sollten morgen Vormittag die Trails und Schlüsselstellen gut fahrbar sein – meiner jetzigen Einschätzung nach. Die Niederschlagsmenge soll ja nicht so hoch ausfallen und der Boden war die letzten Tag schon zu trocken.

Werde mir daher 10:00 für morgen vormerken.

Falls ich morgen früh der Meinung bin, dass die Bedingungen nicht gut sein sollten, dann schreib ich das rechtzeitig hier rein …


----------



## bärlein (27. April 2019)

stimmt, war alles gut fahrbar - hier in der Südstadt hatte es gerade zum Abschluss der aktuellen Regenfront einen schönen Regenbogen, bin morgen dabei.


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2019)

Also bei uns hat es die Nacht nochmals gut geregnet und es regnet immer noch, da lass ich es mit fahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. April 2019)

Nachdem ich ja nur eine sehr kurze Anfahrt hab, werde ich es mal probieren und um 10:00 am STB sein.

Das letzte/aktuelle Regengebiet ist ja zum Glück nördlich vorbei und im Anschluss soll es weitgehend trocken bleiben …


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2019)

Hat es bei euch heute Nacht nichts geregnet.
Also bei uns pisst es immer noch, und nicht grad wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (28. April 2019)

Nach den -12 Stunden Rückblick von Wetteronline, war letzte Nacht um 20:30 der letzte Regen.
https://www.wetteronline.de/wetterr...3dhc3Nlcg==&wrp=periodLast12h&wry=49.41,11.13
Aktuell ganz leichter Nieselregen, liegen hier genau an der Grenze zum Regengebiet.


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2019)

Ist lokal ganz unterschiedlich. Wir hatten (ER Nordost) gestern mittags rum ein Gewitter mit Hagelkoernern und alles war hinterher weiss. Ein Nachbar hat mit dem Besen vor seiner Garage 'Winterdienst' betrieben 
Eineinhalb kilometer Luftlinie weiter war da nix.


HTWolfi schrieb:


> (...) Aktuell ganz leichter Nieselregen, liegen hier genau an der Grenze zum Regengebiet.


30km reichen um nahezu komplett nass zu werden  ... sackkalt obendrein, grad mal 5° oder so
Den Tag heute sollte man noch zum Winterpokal dazu eintragen duerfen 


peter metz schrieb:


> (...) Also bei uns pisst es immer noch, und nicht grad wenig


+1 ... Dass 2019 so trocken wuerde wie -18 kann man ab heute bei den Fake News abheften


----------



## maddn11 (28. April 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nach den -12 Stunden Rückblick von Wetteronline, war letzte Nacht um 20:30 der letzte Regen.
> https://www.wetteronline.de/wetterr...3dhc3Nlcg==&wrp=periodLast12h&wry=49.41,11.13
> Aktuell ganz leichter Nieselregen, liegen hier genau an der Grenze zum Regengebiet.


Wenn du sicher fährst, komm ich dazu.
Bei dem Wetter schwitzt man wenigstens nicht so


----------



## HTWolfi (28. April 2019)

Ich mach mich gerade startklar und die Sonne spitzt auch schon hinter den Wolken hervor …


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. April 2019)

Fährt am Mittwoch wer ab STB oder TG ne Tour?
Hätte Lust meine Nerven ein bisschen auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## IncrediPhil (2. Mai 2019)

Würde gerne mein Enduro am Wochenende bewegen. Fährt jemand irgendwo, bei dem man sich anschließen kann? 
Kenn mich in der Umgebung leider noch nicht so aus... zum Beispiel Tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2019)

*Prüfung Bodenfeuchtigkeit *

Datum: 04.05.2019
Uhrzeit: 16:00 – 17:20 (kurz nach Regengebiet)

Prüfumgebung: Steinbrüchlein und Trails zwischen Worzeldorf und Wendelstein
Prüfmittel: Schwalbe Marathon Suprem 42-622 (3 Bar, Schlauchmontage auf 622-19 Felge)




Beurteilung:
Trails feucht aber nicht durchgeweicht. Wurzeln und Steine bereits am Abtrocknen. Unter größeren Bäumen noch trockene Bereiche. Gripverhältnisse insgesamt gut.

Abschließendes Prüfergebnis:
*Werde morgen um 11:00 eine Runde ab Steinbrüchlein fahren.*


----------



## bärlein (4. Mai 2019)

passt, bin um 11 Uhr da


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2019)

wir auch


----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2019)

Ich versuch‘s heute auch wieder


----------



## SuShu (7. Mai 2019)

Zur allgemeinen Information:

Die Unterführung des Radweges unter der A73 (BW 7a) ist vom 06.05. bis voraussichtlich 18.05.2019 wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.
Das ist auf der Strecke von der Bereitschaftspolizei zum Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## maddn11 (7. Mai 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Information:
> 
> Die Unterführung des Radweges unter der A73 (BW 7a) ist vom 06.05. bis voraussichtlich 18.05.2019 wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.
> Das ist auf der Strecke von der Bereitschaftspolizei zum Steinbrüchlein.


Wo die miserable Umleitung hinführt, wollte ich dann gar nicht mehr wissen und bin über die Straßenbrücke, was nicht ganz ohne Risiko möglich ist.
Ich glaube, die Bauarbeiten werden sich noch hinziehen. Die Sperrung bezieht sich nur auf den derzeitigen Abriss!


----------



## Milan0 (8. Mai 2019)

Man kann von der Bereitschaftspolizei kommend, direkt nach deren Gelände rechts in den Schotterweg. Den bis zu Ende, dann links über eine Fussgängerbrücke über die A73. Danach wieder links den Schotterweg hoch. Da kommt dann eine Holzbank hinter der direkt so auf 1 Uhr ein Weg reinführt. Diesen durchfahren ist man direkt am Spielplatz beim Parkplatz




Es gibt vorher aber auch schon eine Unterführung. Ca auf der Hälfte des Weges zur Brücke runter einfach links bei den Schrebergärten auf den kleinen Pfad in den Wald


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Mai 2019)

Werde morgen zusammen mit @bärlein eine Schwarzachklamm-Runde fahren.
Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, wir starten um 10:30 am Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## Martin-Wolf (11. Mai 2019)

Dabei! Sehr schön! 

Martin


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2019)

Ich würde morgen um 19 Uhr gerne eine Runde STB fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2019)

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, habe ich das Rad und die Ausrüstung daheim gelassen. Also ich fahre nicht ...


----------



## IncrediPhil (14. Mai 2019)

Wie sind denn da die Trails so? Eher Cross-Country oder eher Enduro?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2019)

Was ist Enduro? Ich finde es schön da zu fahren und auch anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich


----------



## microbat (14. Mai 2019)

Je nach Wahl der Strecke ist für alle Zweiräder sehr viel geboten.

Außer Straßen / Bahn / Zeit - Rennmaschinen (kein Teer) und Motorräder (über 25 km/h und Benziner - da verboten).


----------



## Canyon00 (1. Juni 2019)

Bin heute das erstemal nähe der alten Veste gefahren, sind echt coole Trails.. Für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Dorsdn (2. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## bärlein (10. Juni 2019)

Werde ab 11 Uhr ne Runde am STB fahren, jemand spontan dabei?


----------



## stroker (17. Juni 2019)

Moinsen
Aufruf an alle bikestolperer, BBSler, Hobbytrialer*innen oder die, die eben fahrtechnisch experimentell durchs Unterholz biken, und dabei
nicht auf die Stoppuhr schauen....
Am 30.06.2019 findet vom MSC Fränkische Schweiz die jährliche Trialveranstaltung statt: Motorradtrial UND *Fahrradtrial*!
Obacht - jetzt nicht zwingend nur ans exzessive Hinterrad hüpfen denken! In der Klasse Anfänger und auch noch Fortgeschrittene wird hauptsächlich noch gefahren, so wie wir das kennen und können.
Ich habe mir gedacht, das wäre doch mal ein lustiges Ding, wenn sich die üblichen Verdächtigen hier aus´m lokalen Forum dort im Steinbruch Drügendorf Nähe Ebermannstadt treffen würden und einfach mal da mitmachen würden... ganz entspannt - ohne Bierernst und evtl. außer Konkurrenz...
Ich habe mit dem Veranstalter geplaudert - er würde sich freuen, wenn mal neues Klientel die Szene bereichern würde( auch alte und gebrechliche Leute wie ich...). 
Kostet ein paar Groschen Startgeld, sind tendenziell 5-6 Sektionen mit Punkterichtern, die euch dann die bösen Straffüße in ein Kärtchen zwicken...das Ganze wird 3-4 Runden gefahren.
Einfach mal übern Tellerrand schauen...oder nur zuschauen! Denn 21./22.09.2019 findet sowas in Wüstenstein statt! Und dann ausschließlich biketrial...
Wer ist neugierig und fühlt sich angesprochen????
Treffpunkt hier: https://goo.gl/maps/ioTthiji61wepDo76
Infos: https://www.facebook.com/events/2233822313360937/
http://www.jura-trial-pokal.de/index.php?site=clubkontakt&club=Frau
http://www.biketrial.org/index.php?article_id=92

Gebt mal euren Senf dazu!!

Greets

stroki


----------



## SuShu (17. Juni 2019)

Schade, am 30.6. werden viele, die vielleicht Interesse hätten, bei den BikeDays des DAV dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (18. Juni 2019)

Würde ich mir gern mal ansehen, allerdings kann ich erst im September - merke ich mir mal - Juni ist schon verplant.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Juli 2019)

Anfang des wahrscheinlich steilsten Baumslaloms in Mittelfranken …


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anfang des wahrscheinlich steilsten Baumslaloms in Mittelfranken …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881239




warste am TG?
Da gibts auch sowas ...


----------



## maddn11 (5. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anfang des wahrscheinlich steilsten Baumslaloms in Mittelfranken …


Sieht gut aus!
Ist das beim Steinbruch?


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juli 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ist das beim Steinbruch?


Richtig!
In unmittelbarer Nähe zu.
Anhang anzeigen 821471


----------



## bärlein (5. Juli 2019)

...noch steiler als der am Wernloch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (5. Juli 2019)

Betonung auf MITTEL Franken


----------



## MtB55 (5. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Betonung auf MITTEL Franken


Mittelfranken braucht man nicht betonen, wir sind nun mal das Beste aus Franken, daher die Mitte


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Betonung auf MITTEL Franken


Ohne OBER und UNTERFRANKEN taugt auch die beste MITTE nix. Ist wie mit nem Broodworschdweggla. Worschd allaans schmeggd fad.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Juli 2019)

bärlein schrieb:


> ...noch steiler als der am Wernloch...?


Ich sag es mal so.
Wernloch geht – mit etwas Glück – auch mit dem »Rad für Alles«.
Das andere, hab ich mit dem MTB (noch) nicht durchgängig geschafft.
Allerdings ist der Untergrund auch deutlich loser.

Die relativ leicht aussehende Rechtskehre ist relativ schwierig – merkt man aber erst, wenn am Rad sitzt bzw. steht.


----------



## maddn11 (5. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das andere, hab ich mit dem MTB (noch) nicht durchgängig geschafft.


  Dann hängt die Messlatte aber ganz schön hoch!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das andere, hab ich mit dem MTB (noch) nicht durchgängig geschafft.



Vielleicht solltest Du den Sattel doch mal absenken, so als Sattelversenkverweigerer 

Aber wahrscheinlich gehts da fast senkrecht runter.


----------



## bärlein (6. Juli 2019)

Werde heute eine Runde am Steinbrüchlein fahren, mag sich jemeand spontan anschließen? Starte gegen 11:00.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Juli 2019)

Dabei! Bis dann …


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Juli 2019)

Bei der ganzen Anstrengung und Aufregung am Baumslalom, ganz vergessen Bilder vom BaumCross zu machen – hab ich heute mal nachgeholt.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2019)

Und immer wieder findet er neue Herausforderungen zum spielen 
Wir müssen auch bald mal wieder zum STB, muss da mal mein Rad etwas testen bzw. bräuchte evtl. auch mal deinen Rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Juli 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und immer wieder findet er neue Herausforderungen zum spielen
> Wir müssen auch bald mal wieder zum STB, muss da mal mein Rad etwas testen bzw. bräuchte evtl. auch mal deinen Rat


Solange das Brett für mich am Boden bleibt und ich nicht auf den Baum muss!


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2019)

Falls es des Wetter morgen zulässt, werde ich mal stb Runde fohren, war heute fränkische, die Wege waren top, net al dreckete Reifen


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Juli 2019)

Hat heute, hier im Süden von Nürnberg, zweimal kurz und kräftig geregnet. War für die Natur und die Trails von Vorteil.
Wenn es morgen nicht regnet, bin ich dabei …


----------



## bärlein (12. Juli 2019)

wann soll es losgehen? Würde bei halbwegs trockenen Wetterbedingungen auch gern mitkommen.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Juli 2019)

Laut wetteronline.de, soll es Nachts noch etwas regnen und am Vormittag besser (niederschlagsfrei und sonnig) werden.
Wie wäre es mit 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2019)

Ja so 1100uhr were OK, mal sehen, was Petrus dazu sagt


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anfang des wahrscheinlich steilsten Baumslaloms in Mittelfranken …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881239


Also, der Weg ist wirklich sehr steil und schwer, mal sehen ob ich den je fahren kann, Wolfi, Hut ab vor deiner Fahrleistung


----------



## maddn11 (13. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Also, der Weg ist wirklich sehr steil und schwer, mal sehen ob ich den je fahren kann, Wolfi, Hut ab vor deiner Fahrleistung


 wenn du das schon sagst, Peter! Das muss ich mir nächste Woche unbedingt mal anschauen.


----------



## bärlein (14. Juli 2019)

Bin ab 11 Uhr am STB. Eventuell mal etwas rollen...vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und bleibe trocken - wie gestern - bis zum toy`s are us...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. Juli 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> wenn du das schon sagst, Peter! Das muss ich mir nächste Woche unbedingt mal anschauen.


Genau das hatte ich mir gestern auch gedacht


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Also, der Weg ist wirklich sehr steil und schwer, mal sehen ob ich den je fahren kann, Wolfi, Hut ab vor deiner Fahrleistung



Und das Foto ohne das Jemand drin steht in der Stelle schaut eigentlich mal wieder nacht nichts aus.
Muss ich heute mal begutachten, aber wenn du schon sagst das geht nicht hab ich nicht viel Hoffnung


----------



## Muchmore (15. Juli 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Und das Foto ohne das Jemand drin steht in der Stelle schaut eigentlich mal wieder nacht nichts aus.
> Muss ich heute mal begutachten, aber wenn du schon sagst das geht nicht hab ich nicht viel Hoffnung


Auf dem Foto sieht es wirklich nach nix aus. In Natura ist das schon eine heftige Nummer. Ich werde mal fleißig weiter üben. Vielleicht kriege ich dann die erste Rechtskehre hin. Bin schon daran gescheitert.


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Juli 2019)

Wolfi hat heut extra den ganzen Tag auf mich gewartet um gleich einmal vorzuführen wie es funktioniert.
Da brauch ich garnicht üben, das klappt nie


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2019)

Das schaue ich mir am WE auch mal an.


----------



## maddn11 (16. Juli 2019)

Ich hab’s mir heute angeschaut und bin gleich weiter gefahren....
Wer das schafft auf der losen Humusschicht und den Kehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (17. Juli 2019)

Bin heute zwischen 15:30 und 19 Uhr am TG, falls sich jemand spontan anschließen möchte.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Juli 2019)

Also die ersten beiden Kehren gehen, aber um die dritte kriegt mich niemand rum 
Viel zu steil und heute auch schon wieder viel zu trocken.

Die erste Kehre hat bestimmt 15 Anläufe gebraucht, eh ich den Lenker mal am Baum vorbei bekommen habe.


----------



## S P (18. Juli 2019)

Bezogen auf Post #14.788?


----------



## bärlein (18. Juli 2019)

Nein, ich sehe nicht nur Räder...die Epidemie ist nicht aufzuhalten...


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Juli 2019)

S P schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Post #14.788?



Es ging doch seitdem praktisch um nichts anderes


----------



## S P (18. Juli 2019)

Dann hat @HTWolfi  das überaus geschickt abgelichtet. Hilft nix, das muss ich mir Vorort mal anschauen.


----------



## maddn11 (18. Juli 2019)

Wolfi hätte vermutlich halt gerne, dass auch noch andere dort den Boden festfahren, sonst muss er das ja alleine machen


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2019)

ich glaub bei der nächsten Tour sollte man sich ein Bier einpacken. Das könnte an der Stelle eine längere Geschichte werden


----------



## derwaaal (19. Juli 2019)

S P schrieb:


> Dann hat @HTWolfi  das überaus geschickt abgelichtet. Hilft nix, das muss ich mir Vorort mal anschauen.


wenn man weiß, dass da was kommt, sieht man schon, dass da an der Kante ne richtige Kante ist.
Naja, man muss ja noch Ziele haben


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich glaub bei der nächsten Tour sollte man sich ein Bier einpacken. Das könnte an der Stelle eine längere Geschichte werden



_Hold my beer_...

Morgen ab 10 oder 11 mal antesten. Die neue Sattelstütze im OO456CE muss auch noch getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. Juli 2019)

Bin leider raus das WE


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wenn man weiß, dass da was kommt, sieht man schon, dass da an der Kante ne richtige Kante ist.
> Naja, man muss ja noch Ziele haben


Der Weg ist das Ziel...


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juli 2019)

Persönliches Highlight des Tages:
»Rotpunktbefahrung« des Baumslaloms.

Weiteres Highlight in unmittelbarer Umgebung.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2019)

so schnell? Da haste aber fleißig geübt die letzten Tage.
Ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her, da hattest Du noch an einer Komplettbefahrung gezweifelt.
Respekt, Daumen hoch!


----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2019)

Alter Narr


----------



## SuShu (21. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre mittags mal zum STB. Noch jemand da?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (26. Juli 2019)

Ich würde morgen von 10:00 - 13:00 am STB fahren. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## bärlein (27. Juli 2019)

Bin dabei., bis dann!


----------



## MurmelBier (29. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen, 

gibt es noch das regelmäßige Treffen des DAV am Tiergarten am ersten Dienstag eines Monats?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2019)

Die DAV-Treffen finden immer noch dienstags statt. Allerdings ist der Treffpunkt am Tiergarten nicht unbedingt am ersten eines Monats. Es wird zwischen Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein, Alte Veste und Ziegelstein rotiert. Falls du bisher keine Mitglied der Gruppe bist - wovon ich gerade ausgehe - solltest du erst einmal an einem Kennenlerntreff teilnehmen, bevor du zu einem Dienstagstreffpunkt kommst. Die finden i.d.R. einmal im Monat mittwochs 18:00 am Tiergarten statt. Nähere Infos findest du auf http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## MurmelBier (29. Juli 2019)

Hi @SuShu
Hatte immer gedacht, dass die Dienstag-Runden immer auch die Kennenlern-Runden sind.
Danke Dir


----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2019)

Den Kennenlerntreff gibt es seit ca. 2 Jahren. Der nächste müsste eigentlich am 07.08. sein.


----------



## MurmelBier (29. Juli 2019)

Achso okay. Gute Frage wo ich das mal aufgeschnappt hatte. 
Laut Website ist des nächste Mal am 08.08. am Donnerstag ...


----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2019)

Hast recht. Normalerweise sollte es allerdings der erste Mittwoch im Monat sein. Fragen wir doch einfach einmal @merkt_p


----------



## Dorsdn (18. August 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. September 2019)

wir wollen am sonntag mal wieder stb runde fohren, so um 1000uhr, falls es pisst, dann nicht


----------



## bärlein (6. September 2019)

...da bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## maddn11 (6. September 2019)

Wenn’s trocken ist, fahre ich auch gerne mit. Musste wegen der Wetterlage heute aus den Bergen flüchten


----------



## HTWolfi (8. September 2019)

Nachdem es die nächsten Stunden noch trocken bleiben soll, mach ich mich dann mal auf zum STB. Werde so gegen 10:00 Uhr vor Ort sein.

Falls noch jemand mit will und es bis dahin zeitlich nicht schaffen sollte, dann beschäftige ich mich bis 11:00 direkt mit den Spielstellen vor Ort (Bereich zwischen Schotterparklatz und der Wirtschaft). Danach Standardrunde in Richtung Wendelstein.

Dann bis später …


----------



## Smappy (8. September 2019)

Servus an alle Nürnberger 

Ich suche aktuell noch keine Weggefährten da ich noch viel zu Grün hinter den Ohren bin, von Technik bis Kondition 

Was ich aber mega knorke finden würde, wäre jemand der mir hilft meine Eagle GX besser einzustellen. Ich schaue natürlich genauestens über die Schulter (zeige einem Mann das fischen....).
Ich habe es recht gut hinbekommen dank YouTube, bin aber noch nicht zufrieden und im leichtesten Gang springt abundan die olle Kette sogar selbstmörderisch ab.

Selbstverständlich komme ich gerne auch zu dir/euch oder man trifft sich im Wald irgendwo im inneren Nürnbergerraum (Reichswald oder so).
Ich will hier keine Umstände machen.

Wenn sich da jemand dazu bereit erklären kann fände ich das bombastisch


----------



## maddn11 (9. September 2019)

Zuerst der damalige Erstbefahrer auf 26'', jetzt auf 27,5''. Gerade noch geschafft:

Den mutigen gehört die Welt (das Steinbrüchlein?)...


----------



## stroker (9. September 2019)




----------



## Muchmore (9. September 2019)

Unglaublich, nachdem ich gesehen habe, wie Haubi unten aufn Vorderrad rausgefahren ist, obwohl er eine gute Position im Bike hatte, werde ich da niemals runterfahren.  Und Wolfi schafft es auch noch nen Meter danach anzuhalten. Bin absolut baff was da an Können dahinter steckt!!!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. September 2019)

Sattelstütze unten...


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2019)

Ich fahre das Teil auch nie wieder. 3/6 war ich danach noch auf dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. September 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Sattelstütze unten...



Ganz Deiner Meinung! War schon mal konsequenter unterwegs... 

@Milan0
Vor 4 Jahren waren es noch 3/5. Hast es wieder heimlich probiert?
Quelle:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1542654


----------



## Sven12345 (9. September 2019)

Das ist garantiert nur das Material.
Haubis Bike ist einfach zu kurz.
Und zu kleine Räder hat es auch...


----------



## S P (9. September 2019)

Wer redet hier von Haubi?


----------



## stroker (9. September 2019)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert nur das Material.
> Haubis Bike ist einfach zu kurz.
> Und zu kleine Räder hat es auch...


Nach messerscharfer Analyse war der Fehler, dass ich die Geo nicht auf DH-Modus gewechselt habe...


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2019)

Tatsächlich, bin ich echt nur 2x abgeflogen?
Egal ich fahre es nicht mehr


----------



## S P (9. September 2019)

@Milan0 
Sollten wir es dieses Jahr noch zu einem zweiten gemeinsamen Termin im STB schaffen, dann stünde eine Neubewertung der Machbarkeitsanalyse zur Fahrbarkeit der Saurutsche an. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## lowfat (9. September 2019)

Kurzes Rad ist kein Problem. 26" auch nicht. Könnte sogar ein Vorteil sein. 27,5 wäre mal einen Versuch wert. Ich wäre bei einer Neuberwertung dabei. Müsste mal ausprobieren, ob ich überhaupt noch MTB fahren kann


----------



## microbat (9. September 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, bin ich echt nur 2x abgeflogen?
> Egal ich fahre es nicht mehr



...als ich dabei war: von drei klappte einer,
aber bevor es klappte „fall-tete“ (*  er sich dermaßen rein, dass ein „normaler“ Fahrer bereits beim ersten Mal bedient gewesen wäre...

 (* tatsächlich rollte er sich vorbildlich ab)


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2019)

Die gute Tat wollen wir auch nicht verheimlichen 





/edit: Bin grad zu blöd um es richtig einzubetten...hab es bei mir im Ordner drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (9. September 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die gute Tat wollen wir auch nicht verheimlichen



Leider ist der Rollator nicht mit drauf, das war bestimmt auch nicht einfach, den runter zu bringen!


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2019)

Ja, hab eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mehrere Bilder gemacht habe, extra mit Rollator, aber war wohl nicht so. Blöden verschwitzte Handschuhe, da reagiert mein Smartdings net richtig


----------



## maddn11 (9. September 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, hab eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mehrere Bilder gemacht habe, extra mit Rollator, aber war wohl nicht so. Blöden verschwitzte Handschuhe, da reagiert mein Smartdings net richtig



Wir hilfsbereiten Biker helfen auch dir, nächstes mal bei dem Smartdings!


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. September 2019)

lowfat schrieb:


> Könnte sogar ein Vorteil sein



Da bin ich von überzeugt. Ich bin das Ding bisher nur wirklich erfolgreich mit dem Hornet gefahren. Mit diesen modernen langen Rädern hats einmal nur eher mäßig geklappt. Da setzt das Vorderrad schon fast auf während das Hinterrad noch garnicht richtig über die Kante ist. So schnell kriegt man dann den Schwerpunkt nicht neu positioniert.


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2019)

Das Fastforward hat ja auch keine uralte Geometrie und ist nicht super kompakt. Dem Wolfi kannst da wohl jedes Rad unter die Füße binden und er kommt gut unten an und bei mir ist es auch egal, weil ich es mir gar nicht zutraue


----------



## Achtzig (10. September 2019)

Vergleicht mal die Rucksäcke. Ich glaub daran liegt es. Nur der vom Wolfi kann das, der hat den Schwerpunkt viel weiter unten als alle anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (10. September 2019)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Vergleicht mal die Rucksäcke. Ich glaub daran liegt es. Nur der vom Wolfi kann das, der hat den Schwerpunkt viel weiter unten als alle anderen


Endlich ne anständige Analyse !!


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2019)

S P schrieb:


> @Milan0
> Sollten wir es dieses Jahr noch zu einem zweiten gemeinsamen Termin im STB schaffen, dann stünde eine Neubewertung der Machbarkeitsanalyse zur Fahrbarkeit der Saurutsche an. Oder so ähnlich.



Ich weiß nicht wovor ich mehr Angst habe, die Saurutsche an sich, oder die Gabelkratzer auf dem Weg dahin


----------



## derwaaal (10. September 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Rollator nicht mit drauf, das war bestimmt auch nicht einfach, den runter zu bringen!


halb so wild, da war das Gehen zu dritt nebeneinander auf dem schmalen Weg schwieriger


----------



## Milan0 (10. September 2019)

Lang ist es her. Bei meiner HR Nabe ist mal wieder die Achse abgeschert. Mittlerweile das 8 Mal und sicher nicht mehr in der Garantie.

Hat zufällig jemand noch einen 26" LRS mit 20x110 VR und 135/9 HR rumliegen für einen schmalen Taler?


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand noch einen 26" LRS mit 20x110 VR und 135/9 HR rumliegen für einen schmalen Taler?



Wenn Gewicht und Farbe zweitrangig, ich habe noch einen Satz DT-Swiss E2000 in rot hier.
Mehr als eine Kiste Gutmann ist der fast nichtmehr wert würde ich sagen


----------



## derwaaal (11. September 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn Gewicht und Farbe zweitrangig, ich habe noch einen Satz DT-Swiss E2000 in rot hier.
> Mehr als eine Kiste Gutmann ist der fast nichtmehr wert würde ich sagen


Falls der Milano nicht will, würde ich mir die mal anschauen.


----------



## Milan0 (11. September 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn Gewicht und Farbe zweitrangig, ich habe noch einen Satz DT-Swiss E2000 in rot hier.
> Mehr als eine Kiste Gutmann ist der fast nichtmehr wert würde ich sagen



Deal. Wenn du möchtest wird auch eine Kiste Ayinger Urweise


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. September 2019)

Bier ist Bier


----------



## Achtzig (11. September 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Bier ist Bier


Dann kanns ja auch ne Kiste Kaiser sein?


----------



## SuShu (14. September 2019)

Will mittags zum STB. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (15. September 2019)

So ich bin nach 1 Jahr Abstinenz nun auch wieder ab und an auf dem MTB am Tiergarten unterwegs.
(Hab das Rennradfahren bissle ernster genommen dieses Jahr und da war für MTB keine Zeit)

-> Kondition ist da -> Fahrtechnik = komplett eingerostet.

Bin generell sowohl für Hardtail Touren mit "leichten" Trails, als auch für bissle "seichte" Hüpferei bei den gängigen Tiergartentrails zu haben (Falls es diese noch gibt)
Müsste aber sicher mich erst etwas einspringen bevor ich wieder Drops > 1m mache....

Ich hab mich ja sogar bei der Southpark Minirampe Freitag auf der ersten Tour  2x eingelullert bevor ich sie beim 3x dann gesprungen bin obwohl ich die 2017 mehr als 50x gesprungen war >-<

Falls das hier zufällig der Fahrer eines Canyon liest (Der ganz neu beim Mtbken war) , der Freitag auch auf der Southpark war, Grüße gehen raus , wir können gerne mal fahren dann kann ich wieder reinkommen und dir paar Sachen zeigen wie man generell so fährt 
(ich war der mit Family Besuch mit Speci Hardtail und Rain Enduro der immer zwischen beiden Rädern gewechselt hat ^^)


----------



## lordad (30. September 2019)

Geht am Donnerstag(Feiertag) was ?

Wäre sowohl für Tiergarten zu haben mit dem Enduro als auch für ne Hardtailrunde falls jemand was schönes hat.

Die Yolo wurde ja ordentlich umgebaut was ich gesehen habe und da würde ich die ein oder andere Abfahrt machen (wobei das Hochschieben da echt immer lang dauert


----------



## Domowoi (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich wäre wohl am Start, außer es regnet. Wann circa würdest du fahren?


----------



## lordad (2. Oktober 2019)

Ah servus lange nicht gesehen  ich kann es gerade ganz schwer sagen da ein Kumpel noch nen Marathon laufen will wo ich evtl zusehe....
daher eher etwas früher   So gegen 10 Uhr am Tiergarten und dann grob 2h bis 12 ?
wenn es regnen sollte fällt es auch aus.


----------



## Domowoi (3. Oktober 2019)

@lordad Also ich bin mit einem Kumpel um 10 am Löwensaal Parkplatz. Der hat aber ein neues Bike und ist leicht angeschlagen also wird es eher eine ruhige Runde mit wenig großen Sprüngen.

Wenn du Lust hast, schau vorbei, dann kannst du ja immer noch sehen ob es dir zu langweilig ist.


----------



## lordad (3. Oktober 2019)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @lordad Also ich bin mit einem Kumpel um 10 am Löwensaal Parkplatz. Der hat aber ein neues Bike und ist leicht angeschlagen also wird es eher eine ruhige Runde mit wenig großen Sprüngen.
> 
> Wenn du Lust hast, schau vorbei, dann kannst du ja immer noch sehen ob es dir zu langweilig ist.



Hey ich bin selber leicht angeschlagen (Erkältung) und die Sprünge die wir damals gemacht haben trau ich mich aktuell auch nicht nach langer Pause.
Ich glaub ich würde Southpark zur Dreierline aber da die linke einfache Linie wo diese etwas steilere Sandkurve ist gegen Ende dann den Wurzeltrail aber ohne 90c Steinabfahrt  über die Flow zurück zur Stromschneiße... Yolo vielleicht dann am Ende mal anschauen
Is mir recht wenn es entspannt wird.
Ich pack nun mal zusammen und hoffe ich schaffs bis 10

*Edit* schaffe es nicht bis 10 aber ich sehe ich vermutlich dann ja auf den Trails wird eher 10.20 bei mir
*Edit 2  *Super cool das wir mal wieder gefahren sind !


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Oktober 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis die Lampe kommt. Ist ja jetzt schon viel zu dunkel wenn ich aus der Arbeit komme!


Was hast Du Dir denn für eine Lampe bestellt?


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2019)

MasterP1989 schrieb:


> Was hast Du Dir denn für eine Lampe bestellt?


Da hast aber was altes ausgegraben. Derzeit habe ich eine Magicshine MJ902B.


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. Oktober 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da hast aber was altes ausgegraben. Derzeit habe ich eine Magicshine MJ902B.


Da habe ich mich wohl in der Seite vertan. Fahrt ihr aktuell regelmäßig? Wir haben vor 6 Monaten Nachwuchs bekommen, dadurch ist es etwas rar geworden was Biken angeht - damit bin ich dauerhaft nicht zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ist leider alles etwas eingeschlafen. Ich bin mit der Hausrenovierung und dem Kind auch so eingespannt, dass es nicht mehr regelmäßig klappt. Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.
Zumindest haben @S P und ich es geschafft 2019 1x zusammen im STB zu fahren


----------



## microbat (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Achtzig (17. Oktober 2019)

Mein Tipp: unbedingt nen Singletrailer oder ähnliches kaufen! Is zwar teuer aber nur so lässt sich Kinder (er)ziehen ertragen.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin da eher für Lastenrad


----------



## Achtzig (17. Oktober 2019)

Dafür fahre ich nicht gut genug 
Wobei schon auch der Hänger das Limit verschiebt. Aber mit Lasten Rad hätte ich null Auftrag mehr


----------



## maddn11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Man kann auch mit Kindern Spaß auf dem Trail haben!
Wer es noch nicht kennt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (17. Oktober 2019)

Und nun stell dir das mit Lasten Rad vor


----------



## lordad (17. Oktober 2019)

Fühle jedenfalls ein bisschen mit euch 
Komme aufgrund diverser Umstände auch kaum zum Biken... hatte mir heute sogar schon überlegt ne VerkaufsAnzeige ins Forum zu machen mit ordentlich Herzschmerz bei der Sache.

Dann aber einfach doch mal wieder 3h in Tiergarten raus und dann ist man fertig mit Biken und denkt sich meine Güte wie endsviel Spaß hat das bitte gemacht 

wird doch behalten , selbst wenn es nur 1x alle 2-3 Wochen klappt


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. Oktober 2019)

Wir stehen bereits auf der Warteliste bei Freunden. Deren Kleiner ist bald zu groß


----------



## Achtzig (19. Oktober 2019)

Wirste nicht bereuen!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch jemand Bock auf ein Winterpokal-Team? Bis jetzt mit @Eraserhead-de und mir? 

Auch Lastenrad zählt


----------



## jaja007 (24. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hier noch jemand Bock auf ein Winterpokal-Team? Bis jetzt mit @Eraserhead-de und mir?
> 
> Auch Lastenrad zählt



Ich hätte Lust drauf.


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr morgen früh um 1000 Uhr stb


----------



## bärlein (26. Oktober 2019)

bin dabei...


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Oktober 2019)

Bin um 10:00 vor Ort …


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Oktober 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen früh um 1000 Uhr stb


Nur du, oder kommt Martina auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eraserhead-de (27. Oktober 2019)

Corinna und ich sind auch dabei!


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nur du, oder kommt Martina auch mit?


Martina auch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Oktober 2019)

Wir auch.


----------



## bärlein (30. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute Nachmittag ab ca. 14:30 am STB, falls wer spontan dazukommen möchte.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

Freitag Egloffstaa 10:00.
Mk15 einweihen.


----------



## lordad (31. Oktober 2019)

Hier auch nochmal : 
Hab leider nur 2h Zeit.
9-11 Uhr bin ich am Tiergarten auf den gängigen Lines zu finden.

Falls jemand mitwill : gerne.
*Focus liegt auf Trails runterflowen* und alle kleinen und mittleren Sprünge mitnehmen. (Die ganz dicken Brocken lasse ich aus weil zu viel schiss und keine Schutzkleidung) 

Ich hab weder Interesse an Uphillrennen noch an irgendwelchem Zeitlupen Technik Skills (Weil ich das auch gar nicht kann ).
Einfach zügig und flowig entspannt die Trails runterfahren und dazwischen ein paar Jumps

2-3x an der Stromschneiße die 2 kleinen Aufwärmsprünge machen , dann auf die Southpark und dort 4x runter ... vermutlich 2x linke alte Linie und 2x neue rechte Linie dann die alte flow rechts daneben 1x weiter richtung 3er Line von da zur neuen Flow und spontan entscheiden ob direkt weiter zur Yolo oder die Flow
(Wenn die ganzen coolen Kids da sind ,dies drauf haben und 4meter durch die Luft segeln , gebe ich mir die Blöse an der Flow nicht , wenn ich nur 50cm hoch springe ^^)
Dann Stromschneiße nach Norden und noch 2x die Snakeline

So ca ist der Plan + -


----------



## HTWolfi (1. November 2019)

Werde so gegen 10:30 am STB sein und so um 11:00 dann die Trails in Richtung Wendelstein nehmen.
Je nach Lust und Laune gegebenenfalls noch zur Schwarzachklamm (Brückkanal) raus fahren.


----------



## bärlein (1. November 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Muchmore (1. November 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (1. November 2019)

Werde morgen nochmal am STB starten, ca. 10:30, bis ca. 15 Uhr hab ich Zeit. Neuer Versuch ?


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2019)

fährt morgen jemand stb mit evt schwarzachklamm


----------



## SuShu (9. November 2019)

Lust hätte ich schon. Wann willst du starten?


----------



## bärlein (9. November 2019)

Bin dabei, um 16:00 ist es finster...eventuell um 10:30 starten?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. November 2019)

? Wann?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. November 2019)

An Peters Parkplatz geht morgen die Sonne um 07:17:13 auf, ab dann könnte ich dort sein. 
10:30 wäre für mich aber auch in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. November 2019)

1030uhr ist ok


----------



## hidyn (22. November 2019)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen, am Heidenberg bei Schwabach ein paar schöne Trails mit zu fahren? um die 35km u.800hm
Treffpunkt ist  Äußere Rittersbacher Str. 53 91126 Schwabach am Wanderparkplatz.
Abfahrt 11.00Uhr


----------



## Niniobravo (24. November 2019)

Is heute Nachmittag jemand am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs oder habt ihr mir ein paar Tips? 
Wollte mal die Gegend etwas erkunden, war da noch nie. Kategorie einfache Trails.
grüsse
Roland


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2019)

Werd evt um 10.30 Uhr stb runde fahren, aber net zu lange, jemand dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2019)

Bin dabei, bis dann …


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2019)

falls des wetter morgen passt will ich evt stb runde fohren.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie lange planst du? Das übliche?


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich denk mal 1100uhr los, und dann das übliche


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei gutem Wetter gerne.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja , mal sehen wie die Bedingungen sind, Fränkische ist ziemlich matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Dezember 2019)

Cool, dann sehen wir uns sicher im Wald. Ich guide eine SLDRGNG Gruppe


----------



## talisman (21. Dezember 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> SLDRGNG Gruppe


Mit Grvlbks?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe es im talk extra ausgeschlossen


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2019)

Mal schauen ob ich mein Bike noch finde...


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2019)

S P schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich mein Bike noch finde...


Bei uns, oder beim reini


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Bei uns, oder beim reini



Werd mich euch starten. Sorry @Milan0 .. viel spaß euch!


----------



## ChrisFr1 (21. Dezember 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Ich denk mal 1100uhr los, und dann das übliche


Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2019)

S P schrieb:


> Werd mich euch starten. Sorry @Milan0 .. viel spaß euch!


Super, wir haben uns schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, da freut sich Martina


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2019)

War eine ausgesprochen schöne Tour! Danke fürs "hinterherschleifen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2019)

wolfi, hab mir gerade mal wieder die alten filme angesehen


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2019)

@0815p top!
Da könnte ich wieder bei 0 anfangen ???


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2019)

Naa Basti, bist letztmal super gfarn


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2019)

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen, bis auf den Rahmen und die Five Ten Schuhe hab ich noch alles hier.
Auto, sämtliche Klamotten, Helm, Rucksack und nicht zu vergessen den dicken Bauch.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2019)




----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2019)

Wie waren denn die Verhältnisse am Stb?
Am TG war es gestern teilweise doch seeehr matschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchmore (28. Dezember 2019)

Lustig, genau das Video hatte ich mir gestern auch angesehen. Echt mega! Hatte gestern Abend an Haubi geschrieben, dass ich den gerne mal probieren würde. Einige Ecken von dem Trail sollten mittlerweile für mich auch machbar sein. So bis S3,5 halt. Werde aber erstmal weiter üben  War da überhaupt was unter S4? Auf dem Video denkt man das oft, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Verhältnisse am Stb?
> Am TG war es gestern teilweise doch seeehr matschig.


War gut zu fahren. Teilweise aber auch matschig


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Lustig, genau das Video hatte ich mir gestern auch angesehen. Echt mega! Hatte gestern Abend an Haubi geschrieben, dass ich den gerne mal probieren würde. Einige Ecken von dem Trail sollten mittlerweile für mich auch machbar sein. So bis S3,5 halt. Werde aber erstmal weiter üben  War da überhaupt was unter S4? Auf dem Video denkt man das oft, kann aber auch täuschen.


Sind drei verschiedene Wege 
1. Sch. Terasse
2. Camp... 
3. Holodri. 
Sind alle machbar, nicht leicht, aber schön und interessant. 
1 er und 2er weg kann man an einen Tag fahren sind glaub ich dann ca 1000 hm, oder wolfi??? 
Und weg 3 ist nur ein feierabendtrail, den kennst du ja


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Dezember 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> 1 er und 2er weg kann man an einen Tag fahren sind glaub ich dann ca 1000 hm, oder wolfi???


Ja, mehr wie 1000 hm sind es nicht – wenn man nicht die »Friedl-Variante« nimmt. 
Auffahrt auf Teer, nicht sonderlich steil mit toller Aussicht und Kulisse – auch wenn man diese 2x hoch muss, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Lusio (28. Dezember 2019)

Müßt ihr da beim hochfahren nicht durch einen Tunel?


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2019)

ja


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2019)

Evt fahr ich morgen 1100uhr noch ne stb runde, will aber um 1400 Uhr wieder am Auto sein, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid geben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Dezember 2019)

Kommt Martina auch mit?


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Dezember 2019)

Kann leider nicht, bin morgen bei der DAV-Schnitzeljagd.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Kommt Martina auch mit?


nein, aber ich beisse auch alleine nicht ,
aber egal, da wolfi auch ka zeit hat, fohr ich dann lieber nochmals fränkische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Dezember 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> nein, aber ich beisse auch alleine nicht ,
> aber egal, da wolfi auch ka zeit hat, fohr ich dann lieber nochmals fränkische


Ich wollt auch nur fragen, ob wer zum quatschen dabei ist. 
Fränkische ist bei den Temperaturen nix für mich - der Frost beißt mich nämlich, sodass ich heut schon in der Röthenbachklamm Probleme bei den längeren "Anstiegen" hatte.   (OK, kann auch am Rad gelegen haben) In der Fränkischen komm ich dann nirgendswo hoch...


----------



## SuShu (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre morgen noch eine kurze Runde am STB. Aber nicht vor 12, eher später.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn die gefrorenen Weg wieder auftauen und es heute Nacht etwas geregnet hat, eine *Steinbrüchleinrunde* geht (fast) immer.
Bin später um *11:00* am Parkplatz. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust haben sollte …


----------



## Muchmore (4. Januar 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## zephyr550 (11. Januar 2020)

Hey Leute, frohes Neues!
nach langer Pause hab ich endlich wieder mit dem Radeln begonnen.
Ich würd mich freun wenn ich mich euch wieder bei ner Tour rund um STB und Tiergarten anschließen kann.

Noch ne Frage nebenbei. Kennt jemand nen SB-Waschanlage in Nürnberg an dem man auch Sonntags sein Auto/Fahrrad abdampfen kann?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2020)

Falls es morgen net pisst, wollen Martina und ich um 1100uhr stb runde fohren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Januar 2020)

Ich muss daheim bleiben mit Allergie-Test-Pflaster auf'm Rücken.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (17. Januar 2020)

also wir wärn dabei


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2020)

Schauen wir mal wie des wetter morgen früh ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (18. Januar 2020)

Sollte klappen.


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2020)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## 0815p (18. Januar 2020)

Ich bring noch einen Ehrengast mit


----------



## Nico_GT (18. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Bis dann


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Januar 2020)

@scratch_a macht sich auch auf den Weg...


----------



## Nico_GT (18. Januar 2020)

Ich brauch leider noch 15 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2020)

Nico_GT schrieb:


> Ich brauch leider noch 15 min


Sorry, das haben wir nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Januar 2020)

Oh...Rainer und Lilly(?) haben wir auch nicht gesehen? 
Wir sind aber eh erst um 11:07 gestartet...sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (19. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oh...Rainer und Lilly(?) haben wir auch nicht gesehen?
> Wir sind aber eh erst um 11:07 gestartet...sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (19. Januar 2020)

Doch wir waren dabei


----------



## scratch_a (19. Januar 2020)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt ?
Und Simone macht sich schon Gedanken über meinen geistigen Zustand. Bin ich gestern auf den Kopf gefallen? ?

Ich glaub, ich hab deinen Nickname durcheinander gebracht und hab dich für jemanden anders gehalten ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Januar 2020)

Also @scratch_a  sitzt jetzt gerade sehr verwirrt hier. Ich glaub, das müsst ihr ihm dann mal erklären.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (19. Januar 2020)

Das machen wir beim nächsten Treffen


----------



## scratch_a (15. Februar 2020)

Wie schaut es eigentlich aktuell im STB aus, war die Sabine da recht wütend?


----------



## bärlein (15. Februar 2020)

Schaut insgesamt ganz gut aus, zumindest was den Haupttrail vom STB nach Wendelstein angeht. Ich werde morgen nochmal Strecke fahren und mal schauen wir es am TG aussieht.


----------



## bärlein (23. Februar 2020)

Bin um 11 am STB, falls wer Zeit und Lust hat, werde etwas rolllern, mal sehen, ob ich trocken bleibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (12. März 2020)

Eigenbau:






Und was von den Holzfällern, welche heute vor Orten waren. So perfekt wie das gebaut ist, fährt von denen auch einer MTB.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. März 2020)

Gestern Trails gekehrt  und einige Abschnitte wieder durchgängig fahrbar gemacht.
Anstieg in Richtung »Katapult« mit Naturbesen im Vordergrund. 





Bin natürlich auch ein bisschen gefahren …


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. März 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anstieg in Richtung »Katapult«



Hab mir letzte Woche auch gerade gedacht, dass es fast schon wieder trocken genug ist um hoch zu kommen.
War dann nur zu faul zum Fegen.
Ich denk ich werd morgen mal raus schauen. Allein natürlich


----------



## ChrisFr1 (24. März 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gestern Trails gekehrt  und einige Abschnitte wieder durchgängig fahrbar gemacht.
> Anstieg in Richtung »Katapult« mit Naturbesen im Vordergrund.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1000714



Ich war wohl kurz nach dir unterwegs und war sehr erfreut, was alles wieder fahrbar ist. Vielen Dank ?


----------



## stroker (25. März 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gestern Trails gekehrt  und einige Abschnitte wieder durchgängig fahrbar gemacht.
> Anstieg in Richtung »Katapult« mit Naturbesen im Vordergrund.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1000714
> ...


lass meinen Stein in Ruhe !  probiers mal mit hochfahren!


----------



## HTWolfi (25. März 2020)

stroker schrieb:


> lass meinen Stein in Ruhe !


Den Stein kannst behalten. 
Ich fahr nur noch Baumstämme.


----------



## stroker (25. März 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Den Stein kannst behalten.
> Ich fahr nur noch Baumstämme.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001868


Kopflos - wie immer


----------



## HTWolfi (25. März 2020)

stroker schrieb:


> Kopflos - wie immer


Bei so Sachen entscheidet das Bauchgefühl und nicht der Kopf – wie man gut erkennen kann, ist der Bauch drauf.


----------



## derwaaal (26. März 2020)

Wart Ihr alleine unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (26. März 2020)

Ja, alleine – eigentlich wie fast immer in den letzten 30 Jahren. 
Am TG jedoch viele Spaziergänger unterwegs, daher auch die etwas hastige/ungünstige Kameraposition.

Weiter draussen war’s dann deutlich ruhiger …


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2020)

Apropos Baumstämme. Grad im Radio gehört, dass die Nachfrage nach Holz voll im Keller ist, heisst: Massakerpause für die Wälder dank Corona!


----------



## maddn11 (26. März 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, alleine – eigentlich wie fast immer in den letzten 30 Jahren.



Schnell und gut sein macht einsam...


----------



## LeFritzz (26. März 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Schnell und gut sein macht einsam...


"Er war einsam aber schneller..." (Sankt Otto, Ostfriesischer Heiliger, 1974)


----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Schnell und gut sein macht einsam...



In der Tat. Aber auch wenn gewisse Leute hier diese Eigenschaften haben, so spielte das für uns bisher keine negative Rolle  ...es liegt schon an uns selber 
Und ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis wir wieder gemeinsam fahren können! Hoffe, dass wir auch in Zukunft dann wieder mitgenommen werden.


----------



## maddn11 (27. März 2020)

Bevor es hier noch eine Grundsatzdiskussion über meine Beitrag gibt:
Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der so oft Leute mitnimmt und ihnen auch gerne was erklärt.  
Aber wenn er nach seiner Aussage meist alleine fährt, sagt das schon viel darüber aus, wie häufig er unterwegs ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. März 2020)

Ich hoffe, du hast meinen Beitrag nicht als Kritik an deiner Aussage verstanden....wollte nur damit bekräftigen, dass es nicht an Wolfi, sondern wirklich nur an uns selber liegt (ok, momentan leider auch an der blöden Situation)


----------



## maddn11 (31. März 2020)

Ich war ja dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise noch wenig bein Biken und war schon erstaunt, wie zerfahren viele Stellen sind.
In der Anfahrt zur Saurutsche (nicht das ich die fahren würde) ist scheinbar jemand böse abgestürzt, hoffentlich geht's ihm und dem Bike gut:




Bei Stellen wie dieser wäre es vielleicht besser, mit einer Säge die "Originalroute" wieder befahrbar zu machen, statt eine recht fragile  Alternativausfahrt zu mauern.




Mein dringender Aufruf an Alle:

Wegpflege ist immer gut und derzeit oft auch dringend erforderlich. Steckt eure Energie doch lieber in die vorhandenen Wege, statt sie umzubauen! Man muss ja durch Naturgewalt entstandene Hindernisse auch nicht immer unbedingt entfernen, könnte sie aber auch be- oder überfahrbar machen. So manch einer ärgert sich, wenn sein jahrealter Hometrail einfach umgebaut wird (die 2 Bilder sind nicht unbedingt ein gut passendes Beispiel dafür).
Und bedenkt, wir als Biker werden irgendwann Schwierigkeiten in Form von Verboten und Sperrungen bekommen, wenn zuviel im Wald gebaut wird. Ich denke da auch an den mittlerweile stark wachsenden Ausbau von Jumplines im Großraum, die dann wirklich auch als Bauwerke zu klassifizieren sind. Wir haben großes Glück in der Region und unsere Wege sind bis jetzt fast ausnahmslos toleriert worden und es wäre auch schön, wenn das so bleibt.

Wir werden halt immer mehr Biker und derzeit kann auch keiner weg von Zuhause. Wir haben schöne Wege, ein super Trainingsgelände für die verschiedenen Spielarten unseres Sports und werden toleriert. Also müssen wir uns alle ein wenig bemühen, dass das so bleibt!


----------



## HTWolfi (31. März 2020)

Die Leute kommen sogar mit ihren 4x4 Fahrzeugen und schwerem Gerät – siehe STIHL Motorsäge auf der Ladefläche. 






Die ganzen neuen »Tracks« bzw. modifizierten Trails in dem Bereich stammen von den Crawler Fahrern, daher sind diese auch so filigran gebaut.

Bin den Jungs vor einigen Jahren auch mal auf den Leim gegangen.
Super schmaler North-Shore, hab lange überlegt wie man den fahren könnte, mich dann aber aus statischen Gründen entschieden es sein zu lassen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. März 2020)

Die zwei Stellen sehen wie Wolfi schon sagt sehr danach aus als wenn sie von den Crawler Jungs und Mädels umgebaut worden sind.

Bei den Bäumen muss ich mich schuldig bekennen. Der hing erst noch quer über den oberen Weg. Nach dem Durchsägen sind dann blöderweise beide Hälften komplett runtergerutscht und allein hab ich die zwei Stämme dann unten nicht rausbekommen (ohne nochmal zu sägen, Kraft und Lust waren weg)
Wenn man da mal zu zweit lang kommt, kriegt man die Stämme vielleicht nach rechts runter geworfen.
Geht natürlich erst nachdem der ganze Virus-Zirkus wieder vorbei ist


----------



## maddn11 (31. März 2020)

OK, dann ist mir klar, warum manche Konstrukte so fragwürdig sind.
Aber wie gehen wir damit um, wenn die direkt auf einem vorhandenen Trail sind?



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Wenn man da mal zu zweit lang kommt, kriegt man die Stämme vielleicht nach rechts runter geworfen.



Vielleicht arbeite ich mal dran...


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. März 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Aber wie gehen wir damit um, wenn die direkt auf einem vorhandenen Trail sind?



Ich hab das an zwei Stellen schon zurückgebaut und an einer davon neben meiner Ideallinie eine Alternativmöglichkeit für Crawler geschaffen.
Die ist seitdem unverändert, scheint also so zu passen (oder wurde seitdem nicht mehr befahren)


----------



## HTWolfi (4. April 2020)

Heute eine Erkundungstour unternommen und tatsächlich auch was Neues entdeckt – altbekannte Orte waren natürlich auch dabei.























 







Spiel, Spaß, Spannung war natürlich auch dabei …


----------



## bärlein (4. April 2020)

Sandkasten bei Winkelhaid , Haimendorf, Moritzberg, Spielen an der alten Diepersdorfer Straße, oder? ...sehr schön!


----------



## scratch_a (4. April 2020)

Sanddüne waren wir letzten Sa. 
Bin schon gespannt, was du neues entdeckt hast, vielleicht willst es uns dann beizeiten mal zeigen 

Wir sind heute beim Foxhole "zurecht gewiesen" worden


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sanddüne waren wir letzten Sa.
> Bin schon gespannt, was du neues entdeckt hast, vielleicht willst es uns dann beizeiten mal zeigen
> 
> Wir sind heute beim Foxhole "zurecht gewiesen" worden


was war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. April 2020)

Wie immer.
В атаку он шёль в передии.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. April 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wie immer.
> В атаку он шёль в передии. впереди


Wenn schon, dann auch richtig!


----------



## Phish (6. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

heute Nachmittag (ca. 17:30 Uhr) habe ich meinen Garmin Edge 810 Fahrradcomputer am Tiergarten / Schmausenbuck verloren.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihn zufällig jemand findet und sich bei mir meldet (hier im Forum, PM oder irgendwo deponieren).
An einem kleinen Finderlohn, z.B. in Form eines kühlen After-Ride-Bieres, Eis, o.ä. soll es natürlich nicht mangeln ;-)

An den Sandstein-Stufen neben der Stromtrasse hatte ich ihn noch. Dort bin ich einige Male verschiedene Stufen gefahren. Dann über die "Übungs-Tables", danach die erste Stufe weiter runter, aber dann links in den Wald in Richtung Saus-Park. Auf der kleinen Anhöhe vor dem Saus-Park habe ich den Verlust bemerkt.
Habe diesen gesamten Weg zwei mal ohne Erfolg abgesucht. Aber ist auch schwer so ein kleines, dunkles Ding im Unterholz neben dem Trail zu sehen...

Sieht ungefähr so aus (bloß mehr Kratzer und das Bike-Profil heißt nicht Rennrad 1, sondern Bronson):


----------



## HTWolfi (8. April 2020)

gif-Time 





Und Aufräumarbeiten.





Die Stufe selbst hab ich mal so gelassen. Dafür ist die nachfolgende Stufe schwerer geworden – da fehlt der Stein beim Abrollen …


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. April 2020)

Nochmal gesägt, oder hattest du einen Kran dabei?


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> gif-Time
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1012832
> 
> ...


Bild 1, mitn stadtrad
Bild 2. Ist des die alte Anlieger basti rettungskurve


----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Anlieger basti rettungskurve


----------



## Lando555 (14. April 2020)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Hinweis geben, würde mich sehr freuen. Ich bin Local und wohne nicht weit vom Buck entfernt. Ich denke, ich kenne dort ziemlich viele Trails und Spots. Aber in diesem YouTube-Video gibt es zwischen 2:15 und 3:15 vermutlich zwei verschiedene Lines, die ich nicht kenne:





Würden mich sehr interessieren. Ihr müsst hier nichts allgemein offenbaren, aber wenn mir jemand - hier oder per privater Nachricht - Hinweise anhand anderer Lines wie Saus Park, Yolo Line, Flow Line, The Beast, Rainbow Road, Stromschneise Nord oder Süd, Dual Slalom etc. und mit Hilfe von Himmelsrichtungen und Entfernungen geben könnte, wäre das super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## microbat (16. April 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lando555 (20. April 2020)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Hinweis geben, würde mich sehr freuen. Ich bin Local und wohne nicht weit vom Buck entfernt. Ich denke, ich kenne dort ziemlich viele Trails und Spots. Aber in diesem YouTube-Video gibt es zwischen 2:15 und 3:15 vermutlich zwei verschiedene Lines, die ich nicht kenne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe gestern mal Sonneneinstrahlungswinkel, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Wegverlauf kombiniert und bin noch einmal auf die Suche gegangen. Der Trail liegt etwas weiter östlich als die anderen interessanten (gebauten und natürlichen) Lines, die man auf der normalen Runde so fährt und verläuft grob Richtung Norden. In jedem Fall den Nordhang runter, nicht den Südhang.


----------



## S P (20. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Bild 2. Ist des die alte Anlieger basti rettungskurve



Oh stimmt! Hatte ich voll verdrängt. Ist gaaaaanz hinten am Umkehrpunkt.


----------



## Tacheless93 (22. April 2020)

saudumme Frage die jetzte kommt. Wie kommt es das auf Trailguide bzw Trailforks kein einziger Trail um Schmausenbuck bzw Winterleite drin ist? Es hat logsicherweise keiner Bock auf verstopfte Trails etc aber ein großes Geheimnis sind beide Regionen ja nun auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2020)

Tacheless93 schrieb:


> saudumme Frage die jetzte kommt. Wie kommt es das auf Trailguide bzw Trailforks kein einziger Trail um Schmausenbuck bzw Winterleite drin ist? Es hat logsicherweise keiner Bock auf verstopfte Trails etc aber ein großes Geheimnis sind beide Regionen ja nun auch nicht wirklich.


Auf Komoot ist bisschen was drin. Auf was für Kartenmaterial basiert Trailforks?


----------



## maddn11 (22. April 2020)

Tacheless93 schrieb:


> saudumme Frage die jetzte kommt. Wie kommt es das auf Trailguide bzw Trailforks kein einziger Trail um Schmausenbuck bzw Winterleite drin ist? Es hat logsicherweise keiner Bock auf verstopfte Trails etc aber ein großes Geheimnis sind beide Regionen ja nun auch nicht wirklich.


Nun kommt mal eine blöde Antwort:
Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Tacheless93 (22. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Nun kommt mal eine blöde Antwort:
> Ist das ein Problem?


Für mich nicht wirklich  find es ja auch gut das es dadurch nicht komplett mit leuten voll ist.
Ein Freund fängt nur aktuell erst mit Biken an und wenn er ohne local fährt, fehlt da halt am Anfang noch jegliche Orientierung.


BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf Komoot ist bisschen was drin. Auf was für Kartenmaterial basiert Trailforks?


müsste OSM sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (22. April 2020)

Tacheless93 schrieb:


> Ein Freund fängt nur aktuell erst mit Biken an und wenn er ohne local fährt, fehlt da halt am Anfang noch jegliche Orientierung.


Mein Tip:
Einfach durch den Wald fahren und auf Sicht navigieren, statt auf das Navi zu schauen. Bei so vielen Möglichkeiten wie am Buck ist das gerade für einen Anfänger nicht das Schlechteste...


----------



## microbat (23. April 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Domowoi (23. April 2020)

Im Grunde kann man sich an einem sonnigen Tag nachmittags einfach an die Schneise stellen und sich irgendwelchen Leuten dort anschließen oder mit denen sprechen, dann findet man auch die "geheimen"


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Mai 2020)

Nach Begleitfahrt auf Forstwegen, Alleinfahrt auf Singletrails …


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2020)

City Radl ist halt immer noch des beste


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hab dich heute leider nur im Großstadtdschungel fahren sehen


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2020)

Wetter soll bis ca 1500uhr trocken bleiben, jemand stb unterwegs, so ab 10.30uhr


----------



## bärlein (23. Mai 2020)

...wär schon da, so gegen 10:45, würde erst mal (meist) zuschauen.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Mai 2020)

Hört sich nach einen Plan an. 
Komme auch vorbei und werde versuchen, das Zuschauen von @bärlein auf Null zu reduzieren.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2020)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. Mai 2020)

Mist, heute keine Auto und zu spät gesehen! Sonst würd ich's echt mal wieder versuchen...


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2020)

Glück ghabt, bei Fürth hats dann gscheid gschütt


----------



## bärlein (23. Mai 2020)

Ja, auf die letzten Meter war es nass, gutes Timing?


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Mai 2020)

Hab’s auch noch gerade so trocken heim geschafft  – allerdings nur mit 120er Trittfrequenz. 

Fazit:
1 x 9 mit 22er Kettenblatt reicht doch nicht.


----------



## TheFroggy (3. Juni 2020)

Moin,

hat sich hier schon mal jemand die PDF zum geplanten "Bikepark" am Tiergarten durch gelesen? 









						Bericht unserer Teilnahme an der heutigen öffentlichen Sitzung der Sportkommission zum Projekt „Bikepark“ Schmausenbuck - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wie bereits in der Presse berichtet ist auf Initiative von David Voll von der Eliteschule des Sports Bertolt-Brecht die Projektierung einer Strecke im Bereich der Stromtrasse am Schmausenbuck städtischerseits angestoßen […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				




Da soll unter anderen eine "ENDURO" Strecke entstehen, die auch CrossCountry Fahrer nutzen sollen? Bitte was? Sollen dann die CC Kollegen die Chicken Lines nehmen oder wie stellen die sich das vor?

Es sollen bei anderen Strecken auch noch Tonnen von Mineral- und Brechsandsplittmischung verwendet werden. Na Bravo, ich mag schon die normalen (Schotter) Waldwege nicht, das zeug ist doch auch nicht besser. Und was ist das für eine Belastung für die Natur wenn so was da hin gekippt wird? Naja gut Boden Erosionen gibt es dann nicht mehr, der ist ja dann so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden... 

Die Streckenlänge sind wohl auch ein schlechter Scherz, da schaffen es ja Privatmenschen in Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeinde auf kleinere Fläche, längere Trails zu bauen...









						Mountainbike-Rundkurs für Schwarzenbruck in Eigenregie
					

Foto: Stefan Zengerling   Seit Anfang Juli gibt es in der Gemeinde Schwarzenbruck einen Rundkurs für alle Mountainbiker. Doch wie kam es dazu? Stefan Zengerling, selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker, wollte sein Bike gerne auf einem Rundkurs fordern. Weite Touren oder Bikeparks mit riesigen...




					schwarzenbruck.de
				




Und der Rest wird dann alles zurückgebaut oder wie? Der Platz wird niemals reichen, jetzt ist ja bei schönen Wetter die Hölle los.

Oder sehe ich das nur zu eng?


----------



## Domowoi (3. Juni 2020)

Ich bin auch grundsätzlich für legale Strecken am Buck, allerdings sehe ich das auch maximal kritisch: 

Die Sitzung hat deutlich gemacht, dass das Interesse der Stadt bzw. Staatsforsten ausdrücklich auf eine Kanalisierung der Mountainbiker*innen am Buck im Bereich der projektierten Fläche abzielt. Mit der primären Argumentation des Umweltschutzes (Bodenerosion) verwies Sportbürgermeister Dr. Klemens Gsell klar darauf, dass *„ein Teil der Motivation [die projektierte Fläche zu errichten] ganz offen die Einschränkung [des restlichen Gebietes]“ ist. Zitat: „Wir wollen schon erreichen, dass man nicht mehr jeden Felsen hinunterbiked“. Und „klare Verbote werden kommen“. *

Und ist das nicht so oder so ähnlich in Stuttgart passiert?

Da sollte sich die Community vielleicht wirklich überlegen ob man der DIMB beitritt um mehr Gewicht in der Diskussion zu haben. Oder ob man vielleicht wenigstens Strava/Trailforks whatever deaktiviert/privat stellt wenn man irgendwo unterwegs ist.


----------



## Lando555 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mich vor einer Weile über die aktuelle Situation informiert und finde die Arbeit der DIMB sehr wichtig. In dieser absurden Diskussion reden scheinbar wieder viele Politiker und Verwaltungsbeamte von Dingen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. Mich erinnert das an die „Killerspiel“-Diskussion vor ein paar Jahren.

MTB findet immer mehr Zulauf und ist für immer mehr Menschen in diesem Jahrhundert eine geliebte Freizeitbeschäftigung und ich denke, man kann ganz objektiv sagen, dass es weniger sozial- und umweltverträgliche und ungesündere Freizeitbeschäftigungen gibt. Ich denke, Gemeinden müssen dafür sorgen, dass Naherholungsgebiete existieren und dass in diesen die Möglichkeit zur Ausübung tatsächlich relevanter Hobbies besteht. Dass sich ein Netz offizieller Wanderwege bis in die entlegensten Winkel Europas zieht, ist ja hingegen völlig unproblematisch. Ich persönlich könnte eher auf diese verzichten als auf schmale inoffizielle Trails. Aber mich und andere, die so denken, fragt man ja nicht.

Die Empörung darüber, dass „so etwas doch nicht geht“ übersteigt meiner Meinung nach deutlich die tatsächlichen Konsequenzen der Nutzung der Trails am Buck. Da wird wieder der Naturschutz betont, dabei kann man insbesondere den Teil um die Stromtrasse nicht gerade als ursprünglich bezeichnen. Zudem liegt ja doch relativ viel in Nähe des Tiergartens und der Stromtrasse, so dass sich wilde Tiere wohl ohnehin bereits ohne die Biker weiter östlich ungestörter fühlen müssten. Dennoch sieht man ja z.B. überall sehr viel von Wildschweinen aufgewühlten Boden. So unwohl scheinen die sich da nicht zu fühlen. Und wenn es mal wieder drei Wildschweine zu viel werden, müssen die natürlich sofort zurückgedrängt werden. Und wenn vielleicht mal wieder ein Problembär seinen Weg in unser Land finden sollte, müssten sowieso alle Menschen in Panik verfallen und dieses Monster erlegen. Vermutlich fehlt mir der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund in den Bereichen Geologie, Biologie, Forstwirtschaft etc. aber es erscheint mir irgendwie so gar nicht plausibel, dass ein paar Trails Bodenerosion in tatsächlich signifikantem Umfang verursachen können. Als hätten wir keine anderen Probleme und als würden Menschen, Tiere und Pflanzen nicht schlimmere Dinge überstehen.

Diese Heuchelei mit dem Naturschutz ist mir einfach zuwider. Ja, es verlaufen schmale inoffizielle Trails abseits der Forst- und Wanderwege. Aber die Dichte und Anzahl der Trails, die man auf einer typischen Buck-Runde fährt, sind mMn dennoch nicht extrem hoch. Und die Jungs und Mädels, die sich in voller Montur und auf dem DH Bike auf relativ wenige Lines konzentrieren, ziehen ohnehin keine weiten Kreise.
Zudem sehe ich gerade auf den Wegen, auf denen wirklich fast nur Biker und kaum Fußgänger unterwegs sind, auch absolut kein Müllproblem.
Auch die Lärmbelästigung sehe ich nicht als kritischer als bei Gruppen, die mit Walking-Stöcken bewaffnet klappernd und sich unterhaltend durch den Wald laufen. Diese Art von Freizeitbeschäftigung steht aber irgendwie nicht unter Beobachtung. Ist ja gesund. MTB hingegen ist ja... Moment...

Ist ja schön, dass mit XC-Fahrern auch Leute an der Diskussion teilnehmen, die den Sport MTB tatsächlich praktizieren. Vielleicht sollte man aber den Entscheidern mal erklären, dass der normale Durchschnittsbiker am Buck seine Disziplin eher als Trail oder Enduro bezeichnen würde und dass der genau diese Art von Strecken braucht, die gerade diskutiert wird und dass es diese eben nicht an jeder Ecke gibt. Der typische XC-Biker hingegen findet seinen Spaß tendenziell auch noch auf eher milderen Wegen, die es zuhauf gibt.

Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht überlegen, was man noch alles verbieten kann, was aus sich selbst heraus entstanden ist, sondern mal betrachten, welche enormen Trailnetzwerke in anderen Regionen der Welt als Angebot für die Bürger entstehen.

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich MTB am Buck nicht unterdrücken. Ich hoffe, die Verantwortlichen werden das bald erkennen. Mountain biking is not a crime.


----------



## TheFroggy (4. Juni 2020)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Da sollte sich die Community vielleicht wirklich überlegen ob man der DIMB beitritt um mehr Gewicht in der Diskussion zu haben.



DAV, DIMB und ADFC gehen schon dagegen vor, da ich gesehen habe, das es jetzt ja auch ne DIMB Gruppe für NBG und Fürth gibt, bin ich nun auch mal eingestiegen.


----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Ich bin Sprecherin der im vergangenen Jahr neu gegründeten DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth.

Wir haben uns mit den Mountainbikegruppen der DAV Sektionen Nürnberg und Fürth und mit den Kreisverbänden des ADFC Nürnberg und Fürth vernetzt und bereits eine allgemeine Stellungnahme zum Mountainbiken in Nürnberg und Fürth an sämtliche relevanten Stellen herausgegeben.

Diese findet ihr hier: https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuert...und-der-adfc-kreisverbaende-nuernberg-fuerth/

Wir stehen dem Projekt "Bikepark Schmausenbuck" sehr kritisch gegenüber und haben bereits mit Politikern aus der Sportkommission, mit dem Forstbetrieb und anderen beteiligten Akteuren Kontakt aufgenommen und in verschiedenen Gesprächen unsere Position erklärt. Diese findet ihr auch hier in der dazu veröffentlichten Stellungnahme:
https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuert...ommission-zum-projekt-bikepark-schmausenbuck/

In dem Text findet ihr auch den Link zu der Projektierung https://online-service2.nuernberg.de/buergerinfo/si0056.asp?frame=0&__ksinr=15133

Gerade durch den seit Corona noch zunehmenden Nutzungsdruck und viele neue Bauten gestaltet sich die Situation in Nürnberg und Fürth zunehmend schwierig. Zugleich haben die öffentlichen Stellen meist wenig Ahnung von unserem Sport oder wie wir überhaupt im Wald unterwegs sind. Dadurch haben dann Unternehmen wie das RadQuartier leichtes Spiel, für viel Geld für den Breitensport zweifelhaft attraktive und nachhaltige Streckenprojekte an die Stadt zu verkaufen.

Wir arbeiten seit unserer Gründung Ende 2019 aktiv und mit viel Engagement und Zeiteinsatz ehrenamtlich darum, dass sich das ändert!

Damit wir aber möglichst viel Schlagkraft und Einfluss haben ist es wichtig, dass möglichst alle Biker in die DIMB kommen. Für runtergerechnet nicht mal 2 Euro im Monat Mitgliedsbeitrag ist das auch echt machbar und unterstützt die Sache der MountainbikerInnen - nicht nur hier, sondern bundesweit!

In der kurzen Zeit seit unserer Gründung haben wir uns bereits sehr gut vernetzt und stehen mit allen öffentlichen Stellen, den Forstbetrieben, der Politik etc in regem Austausch. Nur so können wir für die Trails in Nürnberg und Fürth was erreichen und die Freiheit erhalten und schützen, die wir derzeit noch haben!

Alle sind herzlich eingeladen, sich aktiv bei uns zu engagieren! Und wenn ihr dafür keine Zeit habt, macht auch nichts. 2 Euro im Monat Mitgliedsbeitrag (plus etliche Rabatte und Vergündtigungen bei Händlern, die BIKE etc.!) sind aber doch allemal drin.

Vorteile für Mitglieder: https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/vorteile-fuer-mitglieder/

Mitgliedsanträge stellt ihr hier: https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/

Wir haben auf unserer lokalen Seite jetzt auch direkt einen Button eingefügt auf der Startseite, damit man nicht groß suchen muss: http://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/

Viele Grüße,
Nora

Nora Beyer
Sprecherin IG Nürnberg-Fürth

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.
Bundesgeschäftsstelle
Heisenbergweg 42
85540 Haar
Telefon: +49 157 58 73 0970
E-Mail: [email protected]

Web  | Facebook | Instagram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grundsätzlich für legale Strecken am Buck, allerdings sehe ich das auch maximal kritisch:
> 
> Die Sitzung hat deutlich gemacht, dass das Interesse der Stadt bzw. Staatsforsten ausdrücklich auf eine Kanalisierung der Mountainbiker*innen am Buck im Bereich der projektierten Fläche abzielt. Mit der primären Argumentation des Umweltschutzes (Bodenerosion) verwies Sportbürgermeister Dr. Klemens Gsell klar darauf, dass *„ein Teil der Motivation [die projektierte Fläche zu errichten] ganz offen die Einschränkung [des restlichen Gebietes]“ ist. Zitat: „Wir wollen schon erreichen, dass man nicht mehr jeden Felsen hinunterbiked“. Und „klare Verbote werden kommen“. *
> 
> ...


Es wäre wirklich wichtig, der DIMB beizutreten, damit wir (noch) mehr Gewicht gegenüber den öffentlichen Stellen bekommen. Zumal ja, wie gesagt, der Mitgliedsbeitrag der DIMB lächerlich ist im Gegensatz dazu, was vergleichbare Vereine verlangen.

Wir führen sehr zeit- und überzeugungsintensive Gespräche u.a. mit den Forstbetrieben in Nürnberg und Fürth auch in Bezug darauf, was denn ein legaler oder illegaler Weg sei. Der relevante Begriff im bayerischen Wegerecht ist der des "geeigneten Weges". Dazu gibt es bereits für uns Mountainbiker sehr positive und liberal ausgelegte Gerichtsurteile. Auch diese Rechtsarbeit ist ein Teil dessen, was wir tagtäglich tun.


----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor einer Weile über die aktuelle Situation informiert und finde die Arbeit der DIMB sehr wichtig. In dieser absurden Diskussion reden scheinbar wieder viele Politiker und Verwaltungsbeamte von Dingen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. Mich erinnert das an die „Killerspiel“-Diskussion vor ein paar Jahren.
> 
> MTB findet immer mehr Zulauf und ist für immer mehr Menschen in diesem Jahrhundert eine geliebte Freizeitbeschäftigung und ich denke, man kann ganz objektiv sagen, dass es weniger sozial- und umweltverträgliche und ungesündere Freizeitbeschäftigungen gibt. Ich denke, Gemeinden müssen dafür sorgen, dass Naherholungsgebiete existieren und dass in diesen die Möglichkeit zur Ausübung tatsächlich relevanter Hobbies besteht. Dass sich ein Netz offizieller Wanderwege bis in die entlegensten Winkel Europas zieht, ist ja hingegen völlig unproblematisch. Ich persönlich könnte eher auf diese verzichten als auf schmale inoffizielle Trails. Aber mich und andere, die so denken, fragt man ja nicht.
> 
> ...


Der Vergleich mit der Killerspiel-Debatte trifft die Situation tatsächlich ganz gut. 

Die Gründe, die angebracht wurden und werden, warum das Mountainbiken ein Problem sei, sind sehr vielfältig. Herr Gsell betonte etwa bei der vergangenen Sportkommissionssitzung den Naturschutz ("dass man nicht jeden Sandsteinfelsen runterfahren müsse"). Von Seiten der Forstbetriebe steht in Gesprächen oft die Haftungsfrage im Vordergrund, d.h. hier steht Gebautes im Vordergrund. 

Aber sehr deutlich wird immer, dass den öffentlichen Stellen überhaupt nicht klar ist, wie sich ein Großteil der Mountainbiker im Wald bewegt. Wie du richtig sagst, ist es ja schön und fördernswert, dass etwa die XC-Leistungssportfraktion der Eliteschule des Sports und einzelne Dirtjump Spots unterstützt werden. Die stellen aber eben nur einen kleinen Teil des Sports dar und haben wenig bis nichts damit zu tun, wie der Durschnittsbiker breitensportmäßig in Nürnberg und Fürth unterwegs ist. 

Klar ist aber auch, dass eben die im Vordergrund stehen, die sich in diesen stellen. Und das haben im Bereich Schmausenbuck nun zwei Akteure aus Nischenbereichen ziemlich erfolgreich getan. Damit das dem großen Rest von uns nicht auf die Füße fällt ist Engagement gefragt!


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2020)

@selenge Es ist auf eurer Seite nicht direkt ersichtlich, wie man denn nun beitritt. Kontaktformular, ist schon klar, aber manch einen im-Affekt-beitreten-Wollenden könnte das im Zeitalter des Knopfdrucks schon abhalten. Zumal es dazu auch keinen prägnant platzierten Hinweis gibt.

Meine Anfrage ist trotzdem schon raus.


----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @selenge Es ist auf eurer Seite nicht direkt ersichtlich, wie man denn nun beitritt. Kontaktformular, ist schon klar, aber manch einen im-Affekt-beitreten-Wollenden könnte das im Zeitalter des Knopfdrucks schon abhalten. Zumal es dazu auch keinen prägnant platzierten Hinweis gibt.
> 
> Meine Anfrage ist trotzdem schon raus.


Danke dir! Wir ändern das, damit es ersichtlicher ist.

Beitritt läuft immer zentral über die DIMB. Anmeldung hier:
https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/

NACHTRAG: "Mitglied werden" Button ist jetzt direkt auf der Startseite: http://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/


----------



## tsubasacm (4. Juni 2020)

> Das zur Verfügung gestellte Areal, genannt Schmausenbuck, bietet eine perfekte Ausgangssituation. Im Schneisenbereich, zwischen zwei Waldstücken, befindet sich eine ca. 10750qm große Fläche. Das topographisch für eine Mountainbike Strecke sehr geeignete Gelände hat eine breite von ca. 35m eine länge von ca. 300m und ca. 25 Höhenmeter. Auf diesem Bereich kann der individuell geplante Bike Park, mit einer Trailnetzlänge von 1665m hervorragend integriert werden und bildet eine *Mountainbike Freizeitattraktion der Superlative*.



Das Konzept ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz... für 750k. 

Was darf man sich denn unter einer Matsch Area vorstellen? ?


----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

tsubasacm schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz... für 750k.
> 
> Was darf man sich denn unter einer Matsch Area vorstellen? ?


Genau deswegen ist es wichtig, dass wir uns als Mountainbiker organisieren. Damit wir entsprechend eine Repräsentation und Schlagkraft haben, so etwas wirkungsvoll zu kritisieren. 

Man muss auch bedenken: Wenn die Stadt das Geld für dieses Projekt ausgibt, dann wird sie sehr lange erst mal keine Mittel für Mountainbikeförderung bereitstellen, weil sie dann ja argumentieren kann "Wir haben euch doch für 750k einen ´Bikepark` gebaut". Plus: Es wird eine definitive Kanalisierungsfunktion mit diesem Projekt angestrebt. 

Deswegen ist es JETZT wichtig, dass wir uns engagieren und den entsprechenden Stellen klar machen, wie wir unterwegs sind, was wir wollen und was Sinn macht. Das Projekt in der vorliegenden Form nicht. 

Also: Engagiert euch bei uns in der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth. https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (4. Juni 2020)

Hey Nora, schön das du auch hier her gefunden hast. 

ich finde vor allen "lustig" und Traurig zugleich das die Gemeinde Schwarzenbruck es geschafft hat in Eigenregie einen 1,5 km langen Rundkurs in Ihren Wald zu basteln. Die haben da auch keine Bedenken wegen den Bauten und fun fact am Rande, das am Tiergarten soll insgesamt nur 1,6 km werden, ich glaube nicht das diese kleine Gemeinde 750000€ dafür ausgegeben hat. Geschweige denn von ca. 2000€ mtl. Instandhaltungskosten...









						Mountainbike-Rundkurs für Schwarzenbruck in Eigenregie
					

Foto: Stefan Zengerling   Seit Anfang Juli gibt es in der Gemeinde Schwarzenbruck einen Rundkurs für alle Mountainbiker. Doch wie kam es dazu? Stefan Zengerling, selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker, wollte sein Bike gerne auf einem Rundkurs fordern. Weite Touren oder Bikeparks mit riesigen...




					schwarzenbruck.de
				




(PS: am Samstag 06.06. ab 14 Uhr ist Streckenpflege, der Trail wird von Privat in Schuss gehalten, wie am Tiergarten.  ABER Genehmigt von der Gemeinde  )

Selbst wenn die das auf biegen und brechen am Tiergarten durch ziehen, dann wandern die meisten MTBler ab, vermutlich Tiefer in den Wald rein und bauen da ihr Zeug (was dann bestimmt klasse für die Rettungskräfte ist, falls dann doch mal was Passiert). Der Rest findet sich dann bestimmt beim Steinbrüchlein, alte Veste usw. wieder. 

Wooohooo _Applaus_ Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt, und neue stärker frequentierte Hotspots. Was in Fürth abgeht Interessiert dann nicht weiter und im Gemeindegebiet Nürnberg hängen dann bestimmt über all Fahrverbotsschilder, weil es gibt ja das am Tiergarten...

Auch Frage ich mich was der Naturschutz dazu sagt, das da oben Tonnen von Bruchsandstein verteilt werden soll, kann man "neue" Steingärten nicht verhindern? 

Die vorhandene Strecke von der Stromschneise Richtung Sausline runter z.b. finde ich besser ausgebaut als manche Trails in einen Bikepark, irgendwie logisch wenn da oben die Leute seit an die 30 Jahre bauen, laut dem einen bericht.

Ich finde das ja echt klasse das hier was gemacht werden soll, aber dann doch bitte nachhaltig, für eine breitere masse und das vorhandene nicht gleich zerstören, wenn die Strecken in Schuss gehalten werden, gibt es auch keine Bodenerosionen. Vor allen wenn da was "Gescheites" steht, wer hat denn bitte so nah in der Stadt nen Bikepark? Das wäre auch für die Touristikbranche Interessant.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn zusammen mit den ganzen Vereinen gemeinsam geplant wird und die Vereinsmitglieder selber mit anpacken beim ausbau, da braucht man keine Firma die für 750000€ was hin baut, die kann dann ja gerne als beratene Funktion engagiert werden damit das mit den TÜV abnahmen klappt. (Müssen Trails echt vom TÜV abgenommen werden, habe ich ja noch nie gehört.)

Just my 2 cent, muss jetzt hier abbrechen sonst rege ich mich zu sehr auf, da gehe ich lieber bei regen Rad fahren...


----------



## tsubasacm (4. Juni 2020)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Hey Nora, schön das du auch hier her gefunden hast.
> 
> ich finde vor allen "lustig" und Traurig zugleich das die Gemeinde Schwarzenbruck es geschafft hat in Eigenregie einen 1,5 km langen Rundkurs in Ihren Wald zu basteln. Die haben da auch keine Bedenken wegen den Bauten und fun fact am Rande, das am Tiergarten soll insgesamt nur 1,6 km werden, ich glaube nicht das diese kleine Gemeinde 750000€ dafür ausgegeben hat. Geschweige denn von ca. 2000€ mtl. Instandhaltungskosten...
> 
> ...


100% Zustimmung


----------



## selenge (4. Juni 2020)

Wer mag: Wir haben für die Diskussion aktueller Themen wie das Thema Projekt "Bikepark Schmausenbuck" neben unserenen vereinsinternen  Gruppen auch immer am letzten Mittwoch im Monat einen Stammtisch. Zu dem sind auch Interessierte (Noch) Nicht-DIMBler mit kurzer Voranmeldung eingeladen. Es gibt momentan sehr viel Neuigkeiten, es passiert sehr viel und wir haben dadurch auch imemr viel zu berichten, was wir in Newslettern, verschiedenen Gruppen etc. vereinsintern sowieso klar immer mit aktuellem Stand weitergeben und aufarbeiten aber ,wie gesagt, kommt doch auch gern mal beim Stammtisch vorbei. 

Infos auch immer hier:

Auf unserer Webseite:

https://www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort/dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth/

Auf Facebook sind wir auch:

https://www.facebook.com/dimbignuernbergfuerth/

Und ebenso auf instagram:

https://www.instagram.com/dimb.nuefue/?hl=en

Und, wie gesagt, am meisten bringt es der Sache, wenn ihr einfach Mitglied werdet.

Den Mitgliedsantrag stellt ihr direkt bei der DIMB-Bundesstelle:

https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/

Dann landet ihr, wenn ihr bei unserer IG im PLZ-Bereich seid, direkt bei uns im Verteiler. Wenn nicht, macht auch nichts, dann schreibt uns einfach kurz eure Mitgliedsnummern, sobald ihr die habt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2020)

wie ist denn der Standpunkt der DIMB zu dem Bewerben des Bucks bzw. Veste in der aktuellen Mountainbike?








						MOUNTAINBIKE 07/2020: Ausgabe 07/2020
					






					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				




"Trailguide Nürnberg 

Let it flow: In den verwunschenen Wäldern rund um die Frankenmetropole ist ein wunderschönes Trail-Netz entstanden."

inkl. Tourenvorschlängen zu den Hotspots am Buck, Klamm und Veste? Eine Entspannung in punkto weniger Biker dürfte man damit ja nicht erreichen?


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2020)

@HTWolfi  wie sen denn die bedingungen im stb, evt für morgen früh, lohnt sichs oder eher net, hätte bis 1300 uhr zeit


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Juni 2020)

War heute nicht am STB oder auf den Trails.

Seit ca. 18:00 Uhr regnet es hier und laut wetteronline.de geht das bis 22:00 Uhr. Morgen früh soll es auch noch etwas Niederschlag geben.

Für den Vormittag trau ich mich daher keine Empfehlung zu geben …


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2020)

Ok


----------



## _arGh_ (10. Juni 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Standpunkt der DIMB zu dem Bewerben des Bucks bzw. Veste in der aktuellen Mountainbike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lass gut sein: in deiner Logik ist also das Tourenfahren hochproblematisch und all die anderen aktuell konfliktträchtigen Vorkommnisse absolut vernachlässigbar? 

mMn ist es genau andersrum.


----------



## selenge (10. Juni 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Standpunkt der DIMB zu dem Bewerben des Bucks bzw. Veste in der aktuellen Mountainbike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Unterwegssein im Wald mit sozial- und umweltverträglicher Ausrichtung, wie es in dem von dir zitierten Artikel, propagiert wird, geht konform mit den Überzeugungen der DIMB.

Über die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth, deren Motivation, Intention und Ausrichtung hier vor Ort kannst du dir hier ein vollumfängliches Bild zu machen:
https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/

Die allgemeine DIMB-Position findest du hier.
https://www.dimb.de/

Wir haben für unsere IG auch schon vor einiger Zeit ein Positionspapier verfasst:
https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuert...und-der-adfc-kreisverbaende-nuernberg-fuerth/

Danke und schöne Grüße,
DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Juni 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> MOUNTAINBIKE 07/2020: Ausgabe 07/2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Bericht kann man auch online lesen.








						Die besten Trails rund um Nürnberg: MTB-Tour rund um die Frankenmetrolope
					

Nürnberg und Fürth sind umgeben von riesigen Wäldern, die sich als reinste Spielwiese für Biker entpuppen. Und unsere Autorin fand heraus, wie Trail-Spaß und Achtsamkeit verschmelzen.




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				



*Aber Vorsicht* kann weh tun! 

Die Altstadt von Nürnberg befindet sich plötzlich in Zirndorf (Landkreis Fürth) – erstes Bild
Der gezeigte Turm an der Alten Veste wird kurzerhand zum Schmausenbuck-Turm umbenannt – zweites Bild
Parkplatz Röthenbachtal ist mir auch neu – vermutlich ist der Birkensee Parkplatz gemeint


> um dann wieder im sanften Auf und Ab zwischen *Brombeerbüschen* zum nächsten Highlight zu führen.


Meine Beine werden immer sanft von Blaubeersträuchern gestreichelt, kratzige Brombeerbüsche auf den Trails sind mir nicht bekannt

Info zu diesem Punkt:


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Standpunkt der DIMB zu dem Bewerben des Bucks bzw. Veste in der aktuellen Mountainbike?


Guide der Touren war die stellvertretende Sprecherin vom DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth …








						Über uns - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Das sind wir Und hier sind wir AKTIV Nora Beyer Sprecherin Anja Miksch stellv. Sprecherin AK Trailbau/Trailpflege Nürnberg Leiter: Markus Bader (links) & Gregor Neubauer (rechts) AK Freeride/Downhill Nürnberg Leiter: […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManSetsFire (11. Juni 2020)

Puh....


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2020)

Ich werd mal so um 9.45 stb testen


----------



## selenge (11. Juni 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Den Bericht kann man auch online lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, Guide der Tour war die Privatperson Anja Miksch. Die Tour und das Gespräch wurden vor über einem Jahr durchgeführt, als die DIMB IG noch gar nicht existierte. Der Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt ist Entscheidung der Redakteurin. Ebenso wie die Metaphorik von Brombeerbüschen.


----------



## Lando555 (11. Juni 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Den Bericht kann man auch online lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die redaktionellen Fehler des Magazins haben eigentlich nichts mit der aktuell heiß geführten Diskussion zu tun. Und die DIMB indirekt mit dem Artikel und seinen Problemen und Schwächen in Verbindung zu setzen wäre jetzt auch nicht beste journalistische Arbeit und verzerrt etwas die Sachverhalte.

Insgesamt ein bisschen viel Drama an der Stelle, oder?  So eine Art von vereinfachender und verzerrender Argumentation bzw. Berichterstattung ist doch genau das, was wir uns von den anderen Teilnehmern an der Buck-Diskussion nicht wünschen.

Ich bin übrigens kein DIMB-Mitglied, springe hier also nicht gezielt jemandem zur Seite.
Aber ich werde der DIMB beitreten weil ich ihre Einstellung und Arbeit super finde. Muss mir nur noch kurz überlegen, ob die Plus-Mitgliedschaft mit Biker-Versicherungspaket sinnvoll sein kann, wenn man in Zukunft vielleicht mal ungerechtfertigte Verbote im Wald missachten muss.


----------



## bärlein (11. Juni 2020)

@0815p ...viel Spaß. Schaff ich nicht (mehr). Bin gestern abend nass geworden und rumgeeiert...hab Respekt vor den nassen Wurzeln.


----------



## Dorsdn (11. Juni 2020)

@Lando555, ich muss zugeben ich verstehe nicht was Du mit dem zweiten Absatz sagen willst.

Aus meiner Sicht ist doch das Thema, dass die bei uns neu gegründete DIMB gerade um Glaubwürdigkeit kämpft.
Naja, und wenn die zweite Sprecherin auf dem Trojanischen Pferd auf unseren Trails reitet ist das nicht hilfreich.
Privatperson, jüngste Vergangenheit, Glaubwürdigkeit und soziale Zwänge das schiesst einem dann auch noch durch den Kopf.

P.S.: Ich bin bei der DIMB, stehe hinter den Ansätzen, fahre hier gerne auf den Trails, bin mir der aktuellen Lage bewusst, und wenn hier noch die Leute angelockt werden dann wird sich diese sicher nicht entspannen.
Und Sprüche, wie, mit Corona konnte ja nun wirklich keiner rechnen sind unangebracht - angespannt ist die Situation schon länger jetzt hat sich die Entwicklung nur beschleunigt.


----------



## selenge (11. Juni 2020)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @Lando555, ich muss zugeben ich verstehe nicht was Du mit dem zweiten Absatz sagen willst.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist doch das Thema, dass die bei uns neu gegründete DIMB gerade um Glaubwürdigkeit kämpft.
> Naja, und wenn die zweite Sprecherin auf dem Trojanischen Pferd auf unseren Trails reitet ist das nicht hilfreich.
> ...



Die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth setzt sich seit ihrer Gründung zeit- und arbeitsintensiv dafür ein, dass das freiheitliche Befahren von Wegen und Strecken hier weiterhin möglich bleibt. Dass dieses überhaupt erst in Gefahr kam und kommt ist nicht der DIMB anzulasten, sondern den Partikularinteressen Einzelner.

Gerade wenn du DIMB-Mitglied bist und in unserer IG (?) und das aktuelle Geschehen der letzten ca.  sechs Monate verfolgt hast weißt du, dass die angespannte Situation am Buck durch einzelne Akteure, die ihre eigenen Nischeninteressen verfolgen, verursacht ist. Die DIMB IG hat keinerlei Agenda in diesem Sinne. Sie setzt sich zeit- und arbeitsintensiv ehrenamtlich dafür ein, dass ALLE weiterhin möglichst und maximal frei überall am Buck unterwegs sein können. Übrigens kommt dieser Einsatz auch Nicht-Mitgliedern zugute ;-).

In dem Artikel ging es um ein WIE des Miteinanders im Wald und dieses ist klar umwelt- und sozialverträglich ausgelegt und widerspricht damit nicht dem DIMB-Credo.

Die "Glaubwürdigkeit", die du der DIMB IG hier also absprechen bzw. in Zweifel ziehen willst, definiert sich weniger entlang subjektiver Eigeninterpretationen als vielmehr entlang dessen, ob die Aussage in diesem Sinne konform geht und authentisch ist mit dem, was die DIMB vermitteln will. Das ist der Fall.

Für den Vorwurf des "Ausverkaufs des Bucks", der hier implizit suggeriert wird, ist die DIMB IG die falsch gewählte Projektionsfläche ;-).


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juni 2020)

Ich vermute nicht, dass die 3 Touren (die ich online sehen kann), Massen an Touristen auf die Trails bringt. Auch sind das alles keine Geheimtipps, welche die lokalen Radler nicht so eh schon kennen. Die DIMB steht meines Erachtens auch dafür, dass man sich aufs Rad setzt und auch schöne Wege fährt. Das ist auch nicht das Problem dabei. Die DIMB klärt aber auch auf, wie man sich eben verhalten sollte, was man von anderen Erholungssuchenden erwarten kann und was diese von uns erwarten. Sprich, was ist für ein sinnvolles, friedliches Miteinander nötig und ist auch um ein positives Image für uns bemüht.

Die Probleme, die deutschlandweit auf uns zurollen, spiegeln sich eben im in sämtlichen einzelnen Regionen wider und langfristig wird es ohne DIMB vermutlich noch schlechter werden.
Nur im stillen Untergrund zu bleiben, macht da nicht so großen Sinn, wenn man auch politisch mitwirken will. Von dem her sehe ich den Bericht hier als eher unkritisch.


----------



## Lando555 (11. Juni 2020)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @Lando555, ich muss zugeben ich verstehe nicht was Du mit dem zweiten Absatz sagen willst.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist doch das Thema, dass die bei uns neu gegründete DIMB gerade um Glaubwürdigkeit kämpft.
> Naja, und wenn die zweite Sprecherin auf dem Trojanischen Pferd auf unseren Trails reitet ist das nicht hilfreich.
> ...


Ich wollte in erster Linie sagen, dass mir die Empörung über den Artikel etwas zu viel Drama war und dass ich es nicht hilfreich finde, alles in einen Topf zu werfen und alles miteinander in Verbindung zu setzen.

Es ist ein Artikel über MTB Spots, wie es so viele gibt. In den Medien, klassischen wie auch z.B. Videos von YouTubern mit teilweise betrachtlicher Reichweite, sieht man oft geduldete oder illegale Trails. Oder legale, bei denen die Situation angespannt ist. Vermutlich weil diese Arten von Trails meist die interessantesten sind. Den Artikel haben Journalisten geschrieben und dabei ein paar Fehler gemacht, die für die Diskussion irrelevant sind. Und geguidet hat jemand, der als Guide arbeitet. Die DIMB wegen dieses Artikels in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken, finde ich etwas unangemessen.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso wir uns hier gegenseitig zerfleischen sollten wenn wir doch alle an einem Strang ziehen und gerade die DIMB sehr viel Einsatz für unsere Sache zeigt.

Ich denke nicht, dass man jetzt erwarten muss, dass im großen Stil Leute von weit her an den Buck gelockt werden, die jetzt alle ihre Camper am Löwensaal aufstellen.
Aber es ist halt für uns alle und wahrscheinlich auch die DIMB ein schmaler Grat, auf dem man sich bewegt. Einerseits möchte man die Begeisterung für den Sport transportieren und auch Außenstehenden verständlich machen, nicht zuletzt um gesehen und gehört zu werden und seine Interessen selbstbewusst vertreten zu können. Andererseits möchte man die Situation nicht verschärfen.
Wenn die DIMB z.B. in einem Artikel in der lokalen Zeitung zu Wort kommt und so die Sichtweise unserer Community und all das Positive an unserem Sport darstellen kann, hilft das doch sicherlich. Natürlich könnte bei jedem Bericht zum Thema MTB jemand aus der Region auf die Idee kommen, sich auch ein Bike anzuschaffen und in den Wald zu gehen. Wieder andererseits wäre das ja vielleicht jemand, der in Zukunft unser Interesse teilt und somit eine Stimme mehr, die das Interesse vielleicht in der Öffentlichkeit vertritt.

Die Zusammenhänge sind nicht einfach und es ist nicht alles schwarz und weiß. Auf jeden Fall merken wir doch, dass sich hier in Nürnberg gerade eine ungute Entwicklung anbahnen könnte, wenn wir die Strategie anwenden, alles nur im Stillen zu halten. Denn Gegner der aktuellen Situation am Buck haben die Sache auf der Agenda. Wenn es keine Gegenstimmen gibt, werden sie geradlinig ihren Kurs verfolgen.

Wir können wohl nicht (mehr) so tun, als wäre MTB in der Region eine Nischenerscheinung. Die Botschaft muss doch sein, dass MTB für viele Leute eine relevante Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und dass diese unterstützt und nicht verhindert werden muss.

Was anderes: bei meiner letzten Buck-Runde ist mir mal wieder die Beschilderung der Nordic-Walking-Routen bewusst aufgefallen. Ich habe nichts gegen Nordic Walking aber ich finde es schon interessant, dass neben zahlreichen Laufstrecken und anderen Wegen, die auch von dieser Gruppe genutzt werden können, am Buck ein Nordic Walking Park mit verschiedenen Strecken besteht, der von mehrereren Sponsoren unterstützt wird.
Man müsste mal hochrechnen wieviele aktive Biker vs. Walker es gibt und wieviel schneller sich Biker auf ihren Wegen bewegen (also wieviele km mehr sie pro Stunde brauchen) und dann die Länge der NW-Strecken mit den zwei entsprechenden Faktoren multiplizieren. Ich glaube, da reicht dann das kurze geplante Streckenstück an der Stromschneise nicht ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (11. Juni 2020)

Der MTB Magazin Artikel ist aus meiner Sicht schlimmstenfalls ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Einfach mal bei YouTube die gängigen Suchbegriffe rund um den Buck eingeben und das wird „krass geschreddet, gesendet und coole Downhill- und Jump Action“ vom feinsten beworben.
Teilweise sogar mit verweise auf Trailforks.
Das zieht dann genau mehr von den Bikern an die für die Probleme am Buck maßgeblich verantwortlich sind. Größer ... Höher ... Weiter (teilweise über Gehwege) gehört in einen Bikepark und eben nicht in ein Stadtnahes Erholungsgebiet und dann noch direkt neben hoch frequentierte Hauptwege.
Genau darum wird etwas zum Problem was seit fast 20 Jahren am Buck relativ problemlos toleriert wurde.
Da bin ich das erste mal die alten gut versteckten NorthShores gefahren.

*Ein bisschen mitdenken und nicht immer alles bis ins extrem treiben und wir hätten die ganze Scheiße gerade nicht am Hals.*



PS: Bin selbst DIMB Mitglied und hoffe, dass das Engagement der IG vielleicht das schlimmste verhindern kann.


----------



## selenge (11. Juni 2020)

Die Probleme und Spannungsfelder gibt es nicht seit gestern. Und die wurden auch nicht durch die DIMB oder die "Normalos" verursacht. Wer meint, sich weiter "ducken" oder "die Füße stillhalten" zu können, der schätzt die Situation falsch ein und überlässt mögliche Aktions- und Gestaltungsräume anderen. Dann kommt sowas dabei raus wie das Projekt "Bikepark Schmausenbuck", das, da sind sich die meisten dann doch einig, nicht wiedergibt, wie die Nutzer im Wald unterwegs sind und sein wollen.









						Bericht unserer Teilnahme an der heutigen öffentlichen Sitzung der Sportkommission zum Projekt „Bikepark“ Schmausenbuck - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wie bereits in der Presse berichtet ist auf Initiative von David Voll von der Eliteschule des Sports Bertolt-Brecht die Projektierung einer Strecke im Bereich der Stromtrasse am Schmausenbuck städtischerseits angestoßen […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				




Die DIMB IG setzt sich hier massiv für ein für ALLE offenes und freiheitliches und attraktives Freizeitangebot ein. Politisch und öffentlich. Das ist eine Menge Arbeit und Engagement, das komplett ehrenamtlich stattfindet.

Anstatt also auf den Verein einzuhauen, der sich derzeit hier - soweit ich das zumindest sehen kann - als einziger für den GANZEN Mountainbikesport (nicht nur für Partikularinteressen wie Dirtjump oder XC) einsetzt, sind alle herzlichst eingeladen, mitzumachen, ihre Meinung einzubringen und sich zu engagieren. Weil man nur miteinander und in der Masse was bewegen kann!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2020)

noch  paar cent von mir nachdem ich das Thema hier aufgebracht habe, lose ohne einzelne Beiträge zu zitieren: die tatsächliche Besucher-Anzahl die dediziert von diesem Artikel angezogen werden schätze ich auch als eher gering ein, ob es insgesamt einen Unterschied macht in Anbetracht von wieder offenen Grenzen etc., wer weiss. Viel interessanter und aufschlußreicher waren eher die Reaktionen darauf, wie wird damit umgegangen bzw. kommuniziert, in der Beziehung wurden meine Fragen alle beantwortet   Und das "es stehen doch schon genug Trails auf youtube/komoot/strava/...": wenn $random Person meint das machen zu müssen ist's doof, aber lässt sich nicht ändern, um so eher aber Leute mit dem Wissen um Probleme etc. in einer bestimmten Location unterwegs sind, umso eher erwarte ich, das die das dann eben nicht mehr machen. Der DAV Südbayern wird keine Wanderungen diagonal durch's Naturschutzgebiet in den Alpen empfehlen, die IG Klettern keine Tips geben für Neuerschließungen von Felsen in der fränkischen. Da muss ich nicht mit "schaut her, die neueste Jumpline an der Veste" mit Koordinaten rum machen, das macht das nicht besser. Wenn's jemand finden will bekommt man es hin, aber man muss nicht alle mit der Nase drauf stupsen. Der Blick über den Tellerrand in Richtung bouldern (die solche Probleme schon länger haben...)  zum Boulderappell kann helfen: https://ig-klettern.org/bouldern/boulderappell/


----------



## selenge (14. Juni 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> noch  paar cent von mir nachdem ich das Thema hier aufgebracht habe, lose ohne einzelne Beiträge zu zitieren: die tatsächliche Besucher-Anzahl die dediziert von diesem Artikel angezogen werden schätze ich auch als eher gering ein, ob es insgesamt einen Unterschied macht in Anbetracht von wieder offenen Grenzen etc., wer weiss. Viel interessanter und aufschlußreicher waren eher die Reaktionen darauf, wie wird damit umgegangen bzw. kommuniziert, in der Beziehung wurden meine Fragen alle beantwortet  Und das "es stehen doch schon genug Trails auf youtube/komoot/strava/...": wenn $random Person meint das machen zu müssen ist's doof, aber lässt sich nicht ändern, um so eher aber Leute mit dem Wissen um Probleme etc. in einer bestimmten Location unterwegs sind, umso eher erwarte ich, das die das dann eben nicht mehr machen. Der DAV Südbayern wird keine Wanderungen diagonal durch's Naturschutzgebiet in den Alpen empfehlen, die IG Klettern keine Tips geben für Neuerschließungen von Felsen in der fränkischen. Da muss ich nicht mit "schaut her, die neueste Jumpline an der Veste" mit Koordinaten rum machen, das macht das nicht besser. Wenn's jemand finden will bekommt man es hin, aber man muss nicht alle mit der Nase drauf stupsen. Der Blick über den Tellerrand in Richtung bouldern (die solche Probleme schon länger haben...) zum Boulderappell kann helfen: https://ig-klettern.org/bouldern/boulderappell/


Wie du sicher selbstständig feststellen wirst, wenn du dich mit der Arbeit und den Aktionen der DIMB (IG Nürnberg-Fürth) auseinandersetzt, hat diese weder ein Fahren querfeldein durch Naturschutzgebiete angeregt noch zur Neuerschließung von Wegen aufgerufen. Dein hypothetischer Vergleich mit DAV/Klettern hängt also in diesem Sinne einerseits schief.

Andererseits scheint dir offenbar die Differenzierung nicht zu gelingen, die bereits oben aufgeklärt wurde. Also nochmal: Die DIMB IG hat den Artikel nicht verfasst und diesen nicht veranlasst. Es wurde eine Privatperson interviewt, das Interview war vor mehr als einem Jahr, bevor es die IG gab. Du möchtest da offenbar gerne eine Verbindung herstellen, die so aber leider schlicht nicht existiert.

Was aber in unseren bisherigen Gesprächen mit Verantwortungsträgern deutlich wurde: Es ist weniger die Zahl der Leute das Problem, sondern das WIE diese im Wald unterwegs sind. Ein Artikel, der zum Rausgehen in die Natur aufruft, egal ob auf dem Rad oder zu Fuß, und diesen Aufruf unterlegt mit einem Selbstverständnis von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz, der wird der Sache des Mountainbikens kaum schaden. Im Gegenteil.

Anstatt tendenziöse Anmerkungen in Foren zu formulieren: Tatsächliches Engagement in realer Politik und Öffentlichkeit bringt uns allen mehr. Und darauf konzentrieren wir uns jetzt wieder.

Wer mitmachen will oder reinschnuppern will (oder sich persönlich davon überzeugen will, dass wir uns für die Sicherstellung von OPEN TRAILS für ALLE einsetzen): Am kommenden Mittwoch ist unsere erste öffentliche Ausfahrt. Immer am letzten Mittwoch im Monat ist unser Stammtisch, zu dem auch Gäste herzlich willkommen sind. Wir laden auch immer wieder interessante und relevante Leute aus Politik und Öffentlichkeit ein. Infos auf https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/

Unsere IG bat und bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten, Anknüpfungspunkte und Einladungen, damit alle eine Stimme bekommen und diese auch gehört wird. Und auch alle Fragen gestellt werden können. Nur bleibt es natürlich jedem einzelnen überlassen und dessen Entscheidung, diese auch zu nutzen und produktiv mitzuwirken.


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Juni 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> noch  paar cent von mir nachdem ich das Thema hier aufgebracht habe, lose ohne einzelne Beiträge zu zitieren: die tatsächliche Besucher-Anzahl die dediziert von diesem Artikel angezogen werden schätze ich auch als eher gering ein, ob es insgesamt einen Unterschied macht in Anbetracht von wieder offenen Grenzen etc., wer weiss. Viel interessanter und aufschlußreicher waren eher die Reaktionen darauf, wie wird damit umgegangen bzw. kommuniziert, in der Beziehung wurden meine Fragen alle beantwortet  Und das "es stehen doch schon genug Trails auf youtube/komoot/strava/...": wenn $random Person meint das machen zu müssen ist's doof, aber lässt sich nicht ändern, um so eher aber Leute mit dem Wissen um Probleme etc. in einer bestimmten Location unterwegs sind, umso eher erwarte ich, das die das dann eben nicht mehr machen. Der DAV Südbayern wird keine Wanderungen diagonal durch's Naturschutzgebiet in den Alpen empfehlen, die IG Klettern keine Tips geben für Neuerschließungen von Felsen in der fränkischen. Da muss ich nicht mit "schaut her, die neueste Jumpline an der Veste" mit Koordinaten rum machen, das macht das nicht besser. Wenn's jemand finden will bekommt man es hin, aber man muss nicht alle mit der Nase drauf stupsen. Der Blick über den Tellerrand in Richtung bouldern (die solche Probleme schon länger haben...) zum Boulderappell kann helfen: https://ig-klettern.org/bouldern/boulderappell/


sorry, ich kann dir nicht folgen: willst du als Local also an der Jumpline im Naturschutzgebiet deine Ruhe haben und nicht von Auswärtigen belästigt werden? 

Videos, die "hartes Geshredde" auf illegalen Strecken zur Selbstvermarktung nutzen, sind doof, aber eben auch unvermeidlich.
Ehrenamtliches Engagement und vorzeigbare Trailtouren aber definitiv abzulehnen?


----------



## maddn11 (15. Juni 2020)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> sorry, ich kann dir nicht folgen: willst du als Local also an der Jumpline im Naturschutzgebiet deine Ruhe haben und nicht von Auswärtigen belästigt werden?
> 
> Videos, die "hartes Geshredde" auf illegalen Strecken zur Selbstvermarktung nutzen, sind doof, aber eben auch unvermeidlich.
> Ehrenamtliches Engagement und vorzeigbare Trailtouren aber definitiv abzulehnen?



Also jetzt kann ich nicht folgen. Es ging in dem Post von @reo-fahrer doch wirklich nicht um eine Jumpline in einem Naturschutzgebiet, ebensowenig wie die Ablehnung von Engagement.
Und die Selbstdarstellung in der Presse oder Social Media und damit verbundene Beschreibung von Trails ist auch nicht förderlicher wie die Videos oder Veröffentlichung von Geodaten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe nur sporadisch über die letzten Beiträge quergelesen, da ich des Lesens in Wahrheit gar nicht mächtig bin.
Aber eventuell löst sich das Problem von selbst wenn alle Extrem-Biker, die sich ehrenamtlich in diversen Verbänden und Hilforganisationen einbringen, jetzt endlich wieder an den Gardasee fahren?


----------



## tsubasacm (16. Juni 2020)

Wär die Diskussion nicht auch im DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth Faden oder einem neuen Thema besser aufgehoben?
Hier soll's ja doch um was anderes gehen...


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2020)

Martina u ich fahren Morgen um 10.30 stb Runde


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juni 2020)

Geht klar!


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2020)

Simone und ich kommen auch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juni 2020)

Hm, schifft's in Nbg gerade auch so, wie hier bei uns? ?


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juni 2020)

Bisher noch nicht – alles trocken.
Laut Regenradar kommt von NW noch eine kleines Regengebiet.

Danach soll es aber wieder schön werden …






Da nur kurz, dürfte der Boden im Wald das noch gut wegstecken.
Eventuell um eine Stunde nach hinten schieben?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juni 2020)

Du bist vor Ort, wär lieb, wenn du Bescheid gibst, wenn verschieben sinnvoll wäre, ansonsten bin ich froh, dass 30km Entfernung doch so viel Wetterunterschied ausmachen können. ?


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2020)

Ach wegen den pissl was sa runter kommt, pft


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2020)

Bei uns hat es, entgegen der Wettervorhersage, ab gestern Abend ca. 18:30h, teil heftig geregnet (Regenmesser bei uns im Garten sagt 9l/m2 heute Nacht), solange ich wach war. Aber es sieht Richtung Nbg. wirklich heller aus und kann gut sein, dass die Regenschauer sehr lokal runter kamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (20. Juni 2020)

In der Südstadt ist um 8 ordentlich was runter gekommen. Seitdem ist es von oben trocken bei geschlossener Wolkendecke.


----------



## Seniorheld (20. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch noch dazukommen, wenn ihr noch nicht zu viele sind? 
Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2020)

War wieder schön heute, danke euch 
@0815p: Bisher habe ich noch keinen Zecken gefunden, hoffe das bleibt so 
Und kurz nachdem wir daheim waren, hat es bei uns wieder zu regnen begonnen. Gutes Timing


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2020)

Ja war cool heut, super Haufen, gute Fahrer und lustiger trupp. Als wir auf dem Heimweg waren , kam vom Süden eine heftige schwarze Wetter front
, hat dann auch ordentlich gepisst, aber bei uns daheim, kein Tropfen


----------



## Angler93 (2. Juli 2020)

?


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juli 2020)

Endlich!
Das »Velodrom in Nürnberg« steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung. 
Ich konnte gestern bereits einige Runden drehen …


----------



## static (2. Juli 2020)

Sogar die stehende Welle wurde mit eingebaut!


----------



## selenge (6. Juli 2020)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Schmausenbuck.
Die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth wendet sich in einem offenen Brief an die Szene (s.u.).
Der Brief ist auch einzusehen auf: https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/aktuelles-einladung-an-die-szene/
Ort und Zeit werden noch bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juli 2020)

Habe ich es nur überlesen, nicht gefunden oder steht da nirgends wann und wo das Treffen stattfinden soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (6. Juli 2020)

@Milan0


selenge schrieb:


> [...]
> Ort und Zeit werden noch bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube das wurde nachträglich nach meinem Post reineditiert


----------



## TheFroggy (7. Juli 2020)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen: Mountainbike-Schanzen im Reichswald vor dem Abriss
					

NÜRNBERG  - Die schwarz gebauten und seit vielen Jahren benutzten Montainbike-Schanzen im Reichswald beim Tiergarten werden abgerissen. Der Forstbetrieb Nürnberg lässt in Kürze einen Mini-Bagger anrollen.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Leider noch keine Kommentar drunter.


----------



## Bindert199 (7. Juli 2020)

Naja wie sollen die denn da auch reagieren, wenn die Trailbauer absolut resistent sind entgegen jeglichen Tipps? 
Hier im Südwesten haben die auch gebaut ohne Ende und vor ner Woche ist der Forstbagger einfach drüber gefahren. Der nächste Punkt wird der Fürther Stadtwald sein.... 
Selbst wenn man den Jungs erklärt das man so intelligent bauen muss, dass die chicken line so stehen muss damit die Familie da am Wochenende problemlos runter kommt, paar tables von mir aus rein und dann freut sich auch die wandernde Oma wie toll die Kinder da fahren. Gaps und sonstiges abseits davon, so dass man halt abzweigen muss. Antwort ist immer die selbe: "die sollen halt woanders fahren" 
Mir auch klar dass es so militante Wanderer gibt die unbedingt überall durch müssen, die findet man aber nur zu hauf am Wochenende zu den Stoßzeiten. 
Ich hoffe im Buck wird was erreicht aber bei so manchen Bikern dort und deren Stil bleibt es halt wieder alles negative hängen. Allein wie auf den Parkplatz gefahren wird zwischen den Besuchern vom Tiergarten.... 
Bin a gespannt was in Fischbach heraus kommt, zwei Tennisplätze ist jetzt nicht groß, aber immerhin größer wie die bmx Bahnen auf denen ich als Kind früher unterwegs war


----------



## selenge (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## Ketchyp (10. Juli 2020)

Gibt's hier einen Omnium Cargo/MiniMax Fahrer mit L oder XL wo man mal schnell für 5min sich draufsetzen könnte?

@Milan0 
Kennst du da vlt jemanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Juli 2020)

Laut HP gibt es doch nur das Cargo in L oder XL. Das MiniMax nur in L.

Kenne mich bei den Ominums aber nicht so genau aus. Kenne da schon 2-3 Leute mit Omniums. Ich frag mal an welches Modell und ob sie dich mal proberollen lassen


----------



## selenge (10. Juli 2020)

Mountainbiker in Franken: Illegale Schanzen sollen weg
					

Durch Corona entdecken immer mehr Menschen den Wald für sich – auch Mountainbiker. Das verschärft die Konflikte mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, etwa im Nürnberger Reichswald. Wie alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, zeigt hingegen das Beispiel Treuchtlingen.




					www.br.de
				




DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth:

‼ Wir müssen GEMEINSAM die Zukunft am Buck gestalten!

➡️ Wer mitgestalten will, muss sich organisieren!

➡️ Wir haben bereits viel Vorarbeit geleistet und stehen mit Politik und Forst in Kontakt.

➡️ Eine gemeinsame Lösung muss her!

➡️ Wir arbeiten mit DAV und ADFC bereits an gemeinsamen Konzepten zum Schutz der OpenTrails

➡️ Es folgt ein Info-Treff für Interessierte. Ziel: Über unsere Aktivitäten bislang aufklären und berichten, was wir bisher erreicht haben und wie es jetzt weitergeht.

❗Weitere Infos in Kürze❗


----------



## Lando555 (10. Juli 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Mountainbiker in Franken: Illegale Schanzen sollen weg
> 
> 
> Durch Corona entdecken immer mehr Menschen den Wald für sich – auch Mountainbiker. Das verschärft die Konflikte mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, etwa im Nürnberger Reichswald. Wie alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, zeigt hingegen das Beispiel Treuchtlingen.
> ...


Super, dass Du im BR-Beitrag zu Wort kommst!
Unabhängig davon, dass wir Buck Locals alle DIMB-Mitglied sein sollten, ist es wichtig und anerkennenswert, dass es motivierte, engagierte Leute gibt, die als inzwischen bekanntes Gesicht und akzeptierter Gesprächspartner für eine nicht in ihrer Gesamtheit sichtbare Gruppe großteils nicht formell organisierter Einzelpersonen sprechen.


----------



## Angler93 (13. Juli 2020)

Das Schrecken hat begonnen ??


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juli 2020)

Dem Forst ist offenbar nicht bewusst, dass "ein Weg nicht etwas planvoll Entstandenes" sein muss. (Urteil des AG Aichach). Insofern ist der Forst zwar verpflichet aufgrund seiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht, illegale und gefährliche Bauwerke zu beseitigen. Bei "Wegen" und "MTB-Strecken" sieht es jedoch ganz anders aus.

*Die Zerstörung bzw. der "Rückbau" von langjährig bestehenden Wegen (und dazu gehören eben auch "Moutainbike-Strecken", egal, auf welche Weise diese entstanden sind!) ist jedoch entlang der Art. 26-34 des Bayrischen Naturschutzgesetzes und insbesondere entlang der überaus umfangreichen und tief in die Rechtstheorie eintauchenden Urteilsbegründung des AG Aichach (101C153-17-TE) völlig rechtswidrig.*

Sollte der Forst also bestehende Trails beseitigen, handelt er rechtswidrig.


----------



## maddn11 (13. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sollte der Forst also bestehende Trails beseitigen, handelt er rechtswidrig.



Es war ja auch nie die Rede von Rückbau von Wegen. Es ging in (Nürnberg zumindest) immer nur um die Bauwerke. Offensichtlich wird aber auch das sehr großzügig gesehen, ein Erdhügel wir wohl nicht als Bauwerk angesehen, zumindest nicht, wenn er keine Gefährdung für alle Waldnutzer darstellt.

Das Anlegen von (neuen) Wegen ist aber in jedem Fall nicht rechtens.
Wenn sich alle Biker darauf beschränken würden, die "alten" Wege zu nutzen und zu pflegen, wäre das Thema auch gar nicht so hochgekocht.

Dar Forst ist auf jeden Fall am Buck nicht unser Feind. Wenn sich aber nicht mehr wegschauen lässt oder Augen zudrücken nicht mehr geht, muss er seine Verantwortung wahr nehmen und handeln.

Ich hoffe, dass die Reaktionen gegenüber dem Forst nicht feindlich ausfallen, die tun nur, was sie halt müssen und das würde nur die Fronten (oder besser die gegenüberliegenden Standpunkte) verhärten und die bereits laufenden Verhandlungen erschweren.


----------



## Achtzig (14. Juli 2020)

Was verstehst du unter anlegen von Wegen? Und wie kommst du zu dem Schluss,  dass das anlegen von Wegen nicht rechtens sei? Die Behauptung hört man ja oft, jedoch irgendwie nie mit Beleg


----------



## maddn11 (14. Juli 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter anlegen von Wegen? Und wie kommst du zu dem Schluss,  dass das anlegen von Wegen nicht rechtens sei? Die Behauptung hört man ja oft, jedoch irgendwie nie mit Beleg



Denk mal nach!
Fremdes Eigentum verändern? Geht nicht, auch wenn es öffentliches Gelände ist.
Das ist Sachbeschädigung nach 303 StGB.

Di möchtest ja auch nicht, dass deine Gäste in deiner Wohnung die Möbel umräumen und die Pflanzen schneiden, ohne dich zu fragen, oder?


----------



## selenge (14. Juli 2020)

EINLADUNG ZUM INFO-TREFF FÜR DIE SZENE - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Ordnungsamt sowie Polizei wird der Termin für die Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth „Info-Treff mit der Szene“ aus rechtlichen Gründen verlegt. Der NEUE Termin ist am […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				




*DIMB IG NÜRNBERG-FÜRTH: EINLADUNG ZUM INFO-TREFF FÜR DIE SZENE*❗️

Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Ordnungsamt sowie Polizei wird der Termin für die Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth „Info-Treff mit der Szene“ aus rechtlichen Gründen verlegt.

⚠️ Der *NEUE* Termin ist

*am Mo, 20. Juli 2020
von 19:30-21:00 Uhr
am Schmausenbuck (Stromschneise)*

Ziel der Infoveranstaltung:
➡️ Wir informieren euch über die derzeitige Situation
➡️ Wir klären über die Arbeit der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth auf
➡️ Ihr könnt Fragen stellen
➡️ Wir sagen euch, wie es jetzt weitergeht und welche Möglichkeiten zum Engagement es gibt

⚠️ *BITTE BEACHTET: *Dieser Text darf gerne geteilt werden! Von einer Umwidmung, Veränderung oder der eigenhändigen Erstellung von Aufrufen o.ä. zu dieser DIMB-Veranstaltung ist aus rechtlichen Gründen abzusehen.

⚠️ *BITTE BEACHTET* auch den Infobrief https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/aktuelles-einladun…/


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juli 2020)

Mit @maddn11 stimme ich vollständig überein.

Der Forst ist im Falle Schmausenbuck sehr kooperativ eingestellt und das sollten wir uns nicht kaputt machen.
Bauwerke (und auch neue "Wege") zu errichten auf fremdem Grund ist ein Eingriff in die Besitzrechte des Grundeigentümers, damit eine Straftat der Sachbeschädigung, im Übrigen auch in Kollision mit den Belangen des Naturschutzes zu werten.

Sind "Wege" aber nun mal da über einen nicht unerheblichen Zeitraum, dürfen diese auch dann, wenn sie unrechtmässig entstanden sind, nicht einfach "weggeräumt" werden.

Es geht derzeit eine "Welle" durch den gesamten bayrischen Forst mit der (*unrichtigen*) Auffassung, es dürfe nur auf markierten oder sogar nur auf befestigten Wegen gefahren werden. Das Bayrische Naturschutzgesetz und insbesondere die einschlägige Rechtsprechung haben diese irrige Auffasung der Forstverwaltungen längst falsifiziert.

Am Ende ist es eben genauso, wie @maddn11 geschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (14. Juli 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Denk mal nach!
> Fremdes Eigentum verändern? Geht nicht, auch wenn es öffentliches Gelände ist.
> Das ist Sachbeschädigung nach 303 StGB.
> 
> Di möchtest ja auch nicht, dass deine Gäste in deiner Wohnung die Möbel umräumen und die Pflanzen schneiden, ohne dich zu fragen, oder?



Also auch wenn du jetzt deine Plattitüde zunehmend herablassend vertrittst und mit unpassenden Vergleichen stützen willst sehe ich den Beleg für deine Behauptung nicht.

Fakt ist: wandern ist in der freien Natur erlaubt. Logisch ist: wo gewandert wird entstehen Wege. Wege befahren mit Fahrrädern ist erlaubt. Auch ist der Begriff Weg in diesen Zusammenhang nicht definiert. Im Zweifel ist also jeder Wildwechsel ein Weg. Die weitere Entwicklung bestimmt die Frequenz der Nutzung.

Da die Nutzung erlaubt ist kann durch folgen der Nutzung auch kein Fall von Sachbeschädigung konstruiert werden. Oder kannst du hier auf irgendwas konkretes verweisen?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juli 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also auch wenn du jetzt deine Plattitüde zunehmend herablassend vertrittst und mit unpassenden Vergleichen stützen willst sehe ich den Beleg für deine Behauptung nicht.
> 
> Fakt ist: wandern ist in der freien Natur erlaubt. Logisch ist: wo gewandert wird entstehen Wege. Wege befahren mit Fahrrädern ist erlaubt. Auch ist der Begriff Weg in diesen Zusammenhang nicht definiert. Im Zweifel ist also jeder Wildwechsel ein Weg. Die weitere Entwicklung bestimmt die Frequenz der Nutzung.
> 
> Da die Nutzung erlaubt ist kann durch folgen der Nutzung auch kein Fall von Sachbeschädigung konstruiert werden. Oder kannst du hier auf irgendwas konkretes verweisen?


Erst mal ist jetzt *Dein* Ton unangemessen und ohne jeden Grund angreifend.
Es handelt sich mitnichten um "Plattitüden" oder "unpassende Vergleiche".

Nirgends steht im Gesetz, dass *Wandern* überall in der Natur abseits von Wegen erlaubt wäre. Das freie Betretungsrecht (zu Fuß) ohne Wegegebot dient allein dem Sicherstellen des verfassungsmässigen Rechtes aus Art. 141,3 der Bayrischen Verfassung (das Aneignen von Waldfrüchten z.B. ist nicht mit einem Wegegebot vereinbar). Ein Recht, durch beliebiges Wandern abseits von Wegen neue Wege hervorzubringen, kann hieraus, insbesondere angesichts des Willens und Wollens der Verfassungsväter (vgl. Beratungsprotokolle) nicht ab geleitet werden. Dies verbietet sich bereits aufgrund des Schonungs-Gebotes aus Art. 141,1 der Bayr. Verfassung so wie im Weiteren Art. 26,2 des Bayr. Naturschutzgesetzes. Jegliches Betretungsrecht wird in Art. 27,2 des Bayr. Naturschutzgesetzes eingeschränkt auf die Beachtung anderer Gesetze, es verbieten sich somit jegliche Eingriffe in die Eigentumsrechte.

Und damit war es das nun.
Auf der parterren Ebene, die Du hier argumentativ betrittst, bewege ich mich nämlich nicht weiter.


----------



## maddn11 (14. Juli 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter anlegen von Wegen? Und wie kommst du zu dem Schluss,  dass das anlegen von Wegen nicht rechtens sei? Die Behauptung hört man ja oft, jedoch irgendwie nie mit Beleg





Achtzig schrieb:


> Da die Nutzung erlaubt ist kann durch folgen der Nutzung auch kein Fall von Sachbeschädigung konstruiert werden. Oder kannst du hier auf irgendwas konkretes verweisen?


Ich wollte und will dich keineswegs angreifen.
Du vermischt jetzt auch das unstrittige Befahren mit dem verbotenen Anlegen von Wegen. Das Entstehen von Wegen sind z.B. Trampelpfade und keine bewusst und mit Werkzeug gebauten Wege.
Und als Wildwechsel erkannte Pfade zu befahren, wäre aus Umweltaspekten sowieso nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Achtzig (14. Juli 2020)

Nein, ich vermische nicht. Aber sei's drum. Wir kommen hier vermutlich eh auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Drum können wir es auch gleich bleiben lassen. 

Naturschutz ist in meinen Augen übrigens auch so eine Plattitüde, die immer  dann kommt wenn es sonst nicht weiter geht. Aber das nur am Rande, eigentlich wollte ich's ja wie gesagt lassen...


----------



## selenge (16. Juli 2020)

Situation am Buck: Ein Statement der Arbeit der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth:









						Situation am Buck: Ein Statement unserer Arbeit - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Stimmt. Wir sind nicht laut. Wir sind nicht emotional. Wir machen Sacharbeit. Und das nun seit Monaten. Für den Buck, den wir lieben und den wir schützen wollen. Von Anfang […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## selenge (18. Juli 2020)

Hier der Kurzbericht von der gestrigen Sportkommissionssitzung in Nürnberg zum Thema Schmausenbuck/Bikepark:










*                         Kurzfazit von der Sportkommissionssitzung am 18.07.2020 - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth                     *
Ein wichtiger und großer Erfolg für das Mountainbiken im Breitensport am Schmausenbuck Nürnberg! Unsere wichtigsten Punkte wurden in die damit geänderte Beschlussvorlage aufgenommen: Schutz des Trailnetzes am Schmausenbuck auf Basis […]




www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de 





            Facebook


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juli 2020)

»Offizieller« Bikepark und »offizielles« Trailnetz, damit wird die Anzahl der Biker am Buck vermutlich noch weiter zunehmen …
Ob das wirklich zielführend ist.


----------



## selenge (19. Juli 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Offizieller« Bikepark und »offizielles« Trailnetz, damit wird die Anzahl der Biker am Buck vermutlich noch weiter zunehmen …
> Ob das wirklich zielführend ist.


Ja, das kann sicher interessant werden. Von uns wollte ja auch niemand proaktiv irgendwelche offiziellen Trails oder gar Bikepark. Der Stein zum Anstoß lag viel früher und ganz woanders. Aber das, was wir jetzt durchgesetzt haben ist besser als die Alternative, die ansonsten gekommen wäre: Nur "Bikepark" unterhalb der Stromschneise und alle gebauten Strecken sonst wären angerissen worden. Jetzt sind 3 Lines weg und wir haben gebeten, dass der Forst den Aufschub weiterer Abrisse aufschiebt bis wir ein Trailkonzept haben auf Basis der bestehenden Strecken.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juli 2020)

Etwas überspitz ausgedrückt, wir bekommen - für viel Geld - einen Bikepark, den so eigentlich niemand will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (20. Juli 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Etwas überspitz ausgedrückt, wir bekommen - für viel Geld - einen Bikepark, den so eigentlich niemand will.



Wieviele Höhenmeter bietet der Buck an der Stelle? Vielleicht 40hm?
Ob da ein Bikepark so vielversprechend ist...


----------



## selenge (20. Juli 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Etwas überspitz ausgedrückt, wir bekommen - für viel Geld - einen Bikepark, den so eigentlich niemand will.


Naja, es gibt ja Akteure, die den wollen (deswegen kam das Ganze ja überhaupt erst auf), wie die Bertolt-Brecht-Schule und die haben ja auch Interessen, die miteinbezogen werden müssen. Wir sollten halt jetzt schauen (und genau das machen wir), dass wir, heißt der Breitensport in all seiner Vielfalt, dabei nicht unter die Räder kommen und wir die tradierten und etablierten Strecken behalten können und ein Gesamtkonzept entwickeln, das den Leuten wirklich was bringt und attraktiv ist.


----------



## rehhofer (20. Juli 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Offizieller« Bikepark und »offizielles« Trailnetz, damit wird die Anzahl der Biker am Buck vermutlich noch weiter zunehmen …
> Ob das wirklich zielführend ist.


Die "Besonders-Coole-Gestalten"- Dichte ist an Wochenenden jetzt schon zum Teil atemberaubend hoch. Leider ist auch immer wieder rücksichtsloses Verhalten gegenüber Fußgängern zu beobachten, auch von Fahrtechnikkursen, die bei ihren Übungen Wege komplett blockieren.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Juli 2020)

Was aber unter'm Strich heißt: jede Menge Aufwand (eigentlich wollt ich sagen heiße Luft, soll aber nicht despektierlich rüber kommen. Deswegen doch Aufwand) dafür, dass alles so bleibt wie's ist   
Politik werd ich wohl nie verstehen


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Juli 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Was aber unter'm Strich heißt: jede Menge Aufwand dafür, dass alles so bleibt wie's ist



Richtig. Und ohne den Aufwand wäre es zu noch mehr Abrissen bestehender Strecken, massiver Geldverschwendung für den "Bikepark" und wer weiß noch was gekommen. Man stelle sich vor für den Forst wäre unwissenderweise die ganze Sache mit den Mountainbikern dann als erledigt erklärt worden sobald der Bikepark stünde...
Natürlich alles vermeidbar, aber auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die Diskussion irgendwann aufkommen musste.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2020)

Bikepark im Reichswald: Stadt beschließt Finanzspritze
					

Nürnberg - Kann ein Bikepark tatsächlich Mountainbiker davon abhalten, nach Lust und Laune quer durch den Reichswald zu fahren? In der städtischen Sportkommission war man sich da nicht so sicher. Die Bayerischen Staatsforsten haben am Schmausenbuck im Reichswald Schanzen abgeräumt, die dort...




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juli 2020)

> Der Park am Schmausenbuck, unterhalb der Hochspannungsleitung, kostet rund 400.000 Euro, die sich Stadt Nürnberg und die Bayerischen Staatsforsten teilen. Den jährlichen Unterhalt von rund 60.000 Euro soll die Stadt schultern.



60.000€ im Jahr für das bissl Strecke, hach, im nächsten Leben werde ich Trailshaper.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht dürfen es ja die Jungs vom Buck machen – dann wird das wenigstens was vernünftiges und sie haben die letzten Jahre nicht ganz umsonst gearbeitet.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juli 2020)

Ist das Real-Satire? Wäre doch ein gutes Thema für Quer? Auch die Kommentare im Artikel lassen darauf schließen, dass da noch viel diskutiert und Gegenwind (teilweise auch zurecht) kommen wird.


----------



## Grizzly28 (21. Juli 2020)

Die Sache steht in der Tat noch ganz am Anfang und es wird noch viel Wasser die Pegnitz runterfließen, bevor tatsächlich was passiert. Immerhin konnte die DIMB ein Moratorium für die Zerstörung weiterer Lines erreichen. Die Sache mit den Kosten wurde mehrfach angesprochen. Das Grundproblem ist wohl, dass die ursprünglichen Pläne komplett ohne Beteiligung der Betroffenen entstanden und daher etwas an den Realitäten vorbei geplant wurde. Das sollte jetzt besser werden und beim "Szene" Treffen gestern am Schmausenbuck kam auch schon der Vorschlag die Strecken selber zu bauen, statt eine teure Firma damit zu beauftragen Zitat: "Wir brauchen nur Erde". Mein Eindruck ist, dass momentan die Chance besteht, dass das alles sehr gut wird, aber es besteht natürlich auch weiterhin die Gefahr, dass alles ganz anders kommt. Im Augenblick sind uns die Staatsforsten wie die Stadt sehr wohl gesonnen. Die Entwicklung liegt aber sicher auch zu einem großen Teil in unseren Händen. An dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes Dankeschön an die politisch aktiven von DAV und DIMB, die schon enorm viel erreicht haben.


----------



## Lando555 (22. Juli 2020)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Die Sache steht in der Tat noch ganz am Anfang und es wird noch viel Wasser die Pegnitz runterfließen, bevor tatsächlich was passiert. Immerhin konnte die DIMB ein Moratorium für die Zerstörung weiterer Lines erreichen. Die Sache mit den Kosten wurde mehrfach angesprochen. Das Grundproblem ist wohl, dass die ursprünglichen Pläne komplett ohne Beteiligung der Betroffenen entstanden und daher etwas an den Realitäten vorbei geplant wurde. Das sollte jetzt besser werden und beim "Szene" Treffen gestern am Schmausenbuck kam auch schon der Vorschlag die Strecken selber zu bauen, statt eine teure Firma damit zu beauftragen Zitat: "Wir brauchen nur Erde". Mein Eindruck ist, dass momentan die Chance besteht, dass das alles sehr gut wird, aber es besteht natürlich auch weiterhin die Gefahr, dass alles ganz anders kommt. Im Augenblick sind uns die Staatsforsten wie die Stadt sehr wohl gesonnen. Die Entwicklung liegt aber sicher auch zu einem großen Teil in unseren Händen. An dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes Dankeschön an die politisch aktiven von DAV und DIMB, die schon enorm viel erreicht haben.


Das Treffen am Montag fand ich auch super. Es gab zwar für DIMB-Mitglieder bzw. Leute, die den Kanälen folgen und so die Entwicklungen der vorangegangenen Tage schon mitbekommen hatten, keine wirklich neuen Informationen. Aber alleine, sich zu treffen und das Interesse für die gemeinsame Sache zu sehen, war gut. Man hatte das Gefühl, dass selbst MTB-Teilgruppen mit etwas verschiedenen Interessenschwerpunkten alle an einem Strang ziehen wollen.

Ich weiß weiterhin nicht, ob die Entscheidungen, die von offiziellen Stellen bisher getroffen wurden, so sinnvoll sind und ob sie überhaupt den Zielen dieser Stellen zuträglich sind. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass seit einigen Wochen von allen relevanten Akteuren ein sehr konstruktiver Diskurs geführt wird und die Beteiligten eine für alle zufriedenstellende Lösung erreichen wollen.

Ich denke, auch wenn die meisten Biker am Buck gerne als Individualisten bzw. in kleinen Gruppen und nicht formell organisiert ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen, ist es dennoch insbesondere organisierten Gruppen wie der DIMB oder dem DAV zu verdanken, dass die öffentliche Diskussion nun diese Entwicklung genommen hat.

Es ist noch viel zu besprechen und zu tun. Aber wenn wir alle auf unsere Art einen Beitrag leisten, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass ein positives Ergebnis erreicht werden wird. In jedem Fall ein besseres, als wenn die Buck Locals der begonnenen Entwicklung einfach freien Lauf gelassen hätten.


----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juli 2020)

Da hat sich die Autorin um Objektivität und Sachlichkeit bemüht und ist irgendwie doch zum Teil gescheitert


----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2020)

Jemand von der dpa hat das geschrieben und die verkauft den Artikel, Greenpeace fand den auch gut









						Greenpeace Magazin | Baueifer im Wald: Ärger um illegale Mountainbike-Strecken Von Irena Güttel, dpa
					

Über Stock, Stein und Sprungschanzen fahren viele Mountainbiker gerne. Auf ausgewiesenen Strecken ist das kein Problem.



					www.greenpeace-magazin.de


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Juli 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> Bemerkenswerter finde ich, dass das im SPIEGEL publiziert wurde.
> Ein großer Verlag aus „Südschweden“ (Hamburg) berichtet über Trails in der fränkischen Provinz
> - äh - Genuss & Outdoor Metropolregion.



Sowas nennt man erfolgreiche Pressearbeit (der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2020)

Zitat:


> Nürnberg (dpa) - Abseits der breiten Wanderwege *gleicht der Nürnberger Reichswald einem Hindernis-Parkour.* Zwischen den Bäumen und auf schmalen Pfaden stehen *an vielen Stellen* bis zu zwei Meter hohe Sprungschanzen, einige davon befestigt mit Brettern und Baumstämmen.




So ein Käse!

In Wirklichkeit geht es um nicht einmal 1 % des Reichswalds.
Die Fläche zwischen Tiergarten, Sandweg, Hutweg und Pulverweg beträgt ca. 2,4 km².
Gesamtfläche vom Nürnberger Reichswald = 25.000 ha = 250 km²


----------



## rebirth (25. Juli 2020)

Mal was anderes: Sind bei den Nbger DAV Ausfahrten "ebiker" willkommen, oder eher nicht? xD


----------



## Grizzly28 (25. Juli 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nichts Falsches sage, aber ich sag mal so, sie sind geduldet, wenn das Ebike dem Ausgleich temporärer physischer Einschränkungen dient und die Unterstützung nur sehr moderat zum Einsatz kommt. Ich hatte erst einmal einen in meiner Gruppe und das ging, solange er nicht direkt hinter mir fuhr. Als Guide hast du sonst einfach das Problem, dass ein Ebiker hinter dir immer relativ mühelos dein Tempo fährt und du so das Gefühl für den Rest der Gruppe verlierst. Wer Uphill flow sucht, oder dauerhaft konditionelle Defizite hat ist erst mal fehl am Platz. Wer Herzprobleme o.ä. hat sollte sich auch gut überlegen, was er dem Guide damit u.U. aufbürdet. Dafür ist die Gruppe generell nicht ausgerichtet.


----------



## rebirth (25. Juli 2020)

Das das ebike am Schluss fährt sollte ja jedem klar sein... 

Aber generell ist mir schon klar um was es dir geht.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Juli 2020)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Sind bei den Nbger DAV Ausfahrten "ebiker" willkommen, oder eher nicht? xD


Kommst wohl mal wieder vorbei?


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2020)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Kommst wohl mal wieder vorbei?


Grundsätzlich hab ich das schon lange vor.. xD


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2020)

Is heut zufällig jemand am stb? Würde das Rad schon gern mal dort testen xD


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2020)

Fährt morgen aner stb ???? oder auch Altmühltal??? wetter sagt in beilngries solls trocken bleiben
Ich hätt z.u.l


----------



## scratch_a (14. August 2020)

Also wir wären dabei. Fahren zwar am Sonntag morgen in den Urlaub, aber das sollte sich schon ausgehen. Weiß nur nicht, ob mit dem Feiertag morgen bei uns im Altmühltal etwas mehr los ist als sonst. 
Gewitter und Schauer sagt Wetteronline gibt es morgen sowohl in Nbg als auch in Kipfenberg, vor allem nachmittags. Da wäre dann evtl. STB die "sichere" Variante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchmore (14. August 2020)

Ich wäre dabei. Bevorzugt STB.


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2020)

Gut, dann stb um 1000uhr ok?


----------



## HTWolfi (14. August 2020)

Dabei!
Muss auch mal wieder mit dem MTB fahren und nicht ständig Tourenrad.


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2020)

...


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Gut, dann stb um 1000uhr ok?


Ich wäre auch gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen , komme aber diesen Sommer kaum aus den Bergen heraus und bin derzeit seit 3 Wochen mit der ernsthaften Spaßförderung des Nachwuchses beschäftigt :







 


24" HR bringt noch echt Freiheit am schmalen Hintern


----------



## S P (15. August 2020)

Ich schaue auch vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. August 2020)

Komm 15min später


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. August 2020)

Schöne Runde war's wieder, auch trotz des abrupten Endes. Defekt ist jetzt wieder behoben, der Urlaub muss also nicht ausfallen.
Danke euch allen mal wieder für viele hilfreiche Tipps und eure Geduld! 
Und ganz liebe Grüße an die jeweiligen Ladies, die nicht dabei waren!


----------



## S P (15. August 2020)

Schön war's. Ich brauche wieder mehr Training. 
Erschreckend was da so alles auf der Strecke geblieben ist.


----------



## selenge (31. August 2020)

⚠️Termin öffentlicher Freeride-Stammtisch der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth ist am 10. September von 19:00-22:00 Uhr im Gutmann am Dutzendteich. Teilnahme NUR MIT VORANMELDUNG mit Vor- und Zuname an [email protected]⚠️

Alle Infos unter:








						Öffentlicher Freeride-Stammtisch der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth (mit Voranmeldung) - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wann? 10.09.2020, 19:00-22:00 Uhr Wo? Gutmann am Dutzendteich (Saal), Bayernstraße 150, 90478 Nürnberg Wozu? Aktueller Stand am Schmausenbuck Weiteres Vorgehen Offene Diskussion TEILNAHME NUR MIT VORANMELDUNG und Angabe des Vor- […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2020)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Für Samstag 10 Uhr ist eine Tour im STB mit Martina und Peter angedacht. Mag noch jemand mit?





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wir kommen gerne mit.





0815p schrieb:


> Des musst doch ins Nürnberger Abteil schreiben



Ich war mal so frei


----------



## rebirth (4. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei



Diesen Samstag?


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2020)

Ja, quasi morgen


----------



## Milan0 (4. September 2020)

Mein STB Bike ist derzeit zerlegt und hofft auf baldige Genesung 

Ich hätte aber eh keine Zeit  Bin derzeit über der neuen Elektrik im EG ...


----------



## maddn11 (4. September 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mein STB Bike ist derzeit zerlegt und hofft auf baldige Genesung
> 
> Ich hätte aber eh keine Zeit  Bin derzeit über der neuen Elektrik im EG ...


Gibts STB-Bikes? 
Dann hab ich sogar mehrere davon, aber noch kein Trekkingbike


----------



## Milan0 (4. September 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Gibts STB-Bikes?



Klar. Oder wie beschreibst du ein HT mit 2.5er Baron vorne? 

Tatsächlich habe ich wohl über 95% aller KM bei dem Rad im STB zurückgelegt. Oder auf dem Weg dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (5. September 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Klar. Oder wie beschreibst du ein HT mit 2.5er Baron vorne?
> 
> Tatsächlich habe ich wohl über 95% aller KM bei dem Rad im STB zurückgelegt. Oder auf dem Weg dahin


Ich fahre immer die Magische Marie, vielleicht klappt’s deswegen an manchen Stellen nicht 
Nach Monaten mit dem Fully war ich letzte Woche mal wieder mit dem HT am STB unterwegs und hab mich tatsächlich wohler damit gefühlt. Vielleicht ist an deiner Aussage tatsächlich was dran


----------



## HTWolfi (5. September 2020)

Keine Zeit für STB, sind auf Radtour ...


----------



## maddn11 (5. September 2020)

Ich bin auch unterwegs...


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (5. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, quasi morgen


Ich komm auch gern mit


----------



## Lammerjappen (22. September 2020)

Habe gestern am Brunner Weg 500m westlich der Autobahnüberführung eine SRAM DUB Kurbelschraube gefunden.
Schaut mal nach, ob jemand ohne das Teil rumfährt, passiert wohl öfter mal   :




__





						Truvativ Descendant Kurbel - Teil weggeflogen - wichtig?
					

Hallo,  mir ist heute auf dem Heimweg das auf dem Foto zu sehende Teil von der Kurbel weggeflogen (einfach so, beim Pedalieren auf dem Fahrradweg).  Nun meine Fragen:  Kann da was kaputt sein?  Hält die Schraube irgendwas? Mit welchem Werkzeug krieg ich die wieder fest und mit wieviel Nm zieht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bei Bedarf PN an mich.


----------



## kurios63 (22. September 2020)

Du hast einen PN


----------



## Muchmore (23. September 2020)

Morgen um 13:30 nochmal ne Tour im Steinbrüchlein, bevor der Regen kommt. 
Die üblichen technischen Stellen. Im Moment zu zweit. Mag noch jemand mit?


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2020)

ich will sonntags um 10.30 uhr stb runde fohren ,falls jemand mit will


----------



## maddn11 (25. September 2020)

Gute Idee, ich bin dabei, wenn’s net zu nass ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2020)

Schau mer mol.


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schau mer mol.


Ich hatte dir auf fb mal ne pn geschrieben. Hast du die bekommen?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2020)

Nein.
Bei den Zensurvorgängen, welche hier von gewissen Hugenotten und Pietcongs ausgelöst werden, geht ja einiges unter.


----------



## rebirth (26. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nein.
> Bei den Zensurvorgängen, welche hier von gewissen Hugenotten und Pietcongs ausgelöst werden, geht ja einiges unter.


Schau doch mal bei den Nachrichten anfragen.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2020)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei den Nachrichten anfragen.


Ich weiss nicht, was Du meinst.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. September 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> ich will sonntags um 10.30 uhr stb runde fohren ,falls jemand mit will


Wetter ist gut und wie die Bodenverhältnisse aussehen, werden wir dann um 10:30 _»erfahren_«.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (27. September 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wetter ist gut und wie die Bodenverhältnisse aussehen, werden wir dann um 10:30 _»erfahren_«.


 Dann komm ich mit dem Rad fürs Grobe


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2020)

Ja, war großartig heute am STB.
Nochmal herzlichen Dank an die Sensai und Sempai (Meister und Lehrer) für die große Geduld beim Erklären und Spotten.

Dieser Dank auch ganz besonders von der Jüngsten heute dabei, die Euch ja nach Eurer Einschätzung im nächsten Jahr was vorfahren können wird.


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2020)

ja, war super, hat Spass gemacht und Grosses lob  an Hanna. Alle Achtung


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> ja, war super, hat Spass gemacht und Grosses lob  an Hanna. Alle Achtung


Dein "magna cum laude" habe ich weitergegeben.


----------



## maddn11 (27. September 2020)

Dem hab ich nix mehr außer ein paar Bilder hinzuzufügen:



(Bei mir stellt sich da keiner hin  )


----------



## sebsp2008 (30. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach monatelangem Mitlesen würde ich mich hier gerne auch mal vorstellen.
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr wieder aktiv MTB, hatte bis jetzt ein ganz ordentliches Hardtail, wollte aber etwas mehr Komfort und habe mir ein Fully geholt.  

Kann man denn bei euch einfach mitfahren, oder gibt es da Aufnahmevoraussetzungen? 

Viele Grüße
Seb


----------



## maddn11 (30. September 2020)

Hier gibt es keine Anmeldung oder Voraussetzungen. Wenn eine Ausfahrt angeboten wird (kannst du natürlich auch selber initiieren), kannst du dazu kommen.
Dafür ist ja ein offenes Forum da!


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Oktober 2020)

_»Immer wieder sonntags« _ 

Morgen Steinbrüchlein. 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Oktober 2020)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht und HTHanna ist verreist.


----------



## maddn11 (3. Oktober 2020)

Obwohl es letzte Woche so schön war, werde ich es diese Woche nicht schaffen, bin unterwegs, den ersten Schnee ausnützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Oktober 2020)

Schaut gut aus, des wegerl bergab könnte evt scha... Kopf sein, aber euer schneeaufstieg sagt mir grad nix


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _»Immer wieder sonntags« _
> 
> Morgen Steinbrüchlein. 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz.


Wir kommen auch. Gestern um 22.15 kam die Entwarnung...


----------



## selenge (18. Oktober 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2020)

Martina und ich wollen morgen um 1100uhr stb fohren


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Oktober 2020)

Geht klar …


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. November 2020)

Wenn jemand Bock auf Winterpokal hat - oder kein Bock aber die Notwendigkeit sieht 😀😜 
-> 




__





						Banausentruppe - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2020)

Ach, ging es schon los? Denkt man bei dem Wetter gar nüscht.


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2020)

-----


----------



## bisicklist (17. November 2020)

Bin in Fürth. Würde auch gern mal irgendwann mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (19. November 2020)

https://www.nordbayern.de/stories/w...den-trail-im-stadtforst-vorstellen-1.10613839

es geht nichts über feinste belletristik am spätherbstlichen nachmittag


----------



## selenge (19. November 2020)

ulli! schrieb:


> https://www.nordbayern.de/stories/w...den-trail-im-stadtforst-vorstellen-1.10613839
> 
> es geht nichts über feinste belletristik am spätherbstlichen nachmittag


Die Aussagen des Redakteurs entsprechen teils nicht der Wahrheit bzw. dem Stand der Dinge. Insgesamt ist es ja nett, das hier immerhin ein positives Bild des Mountainbikens gezeichnet wird und es ist auch schön, dass die ja sehr erfreulichen Entwicklungen in Nürnberg bereits als Vorbildfunktion dienen. Streckenweise schießt das Ganze aber etwas übers Ziel hinaus. Etwas fraglich ist außerdem, warum Forchheimer die Tauglichkeit ihres Forchheimer Gebietes zu einem Trailnetz am Beispiel eines gänzlich anderen Gebietes medial vorführen müssen.


----------



## maddn11 (19. November 2020)

Dass man etwas haben möchte und dabei ein anderes Gebiet „bewirbt“, ist im Moment denkbar ungünstig. Dort ist das ganze ja erst am Entstehen.
Ich persönlich mag ja die Sorte Artikel, die noch mehr Leute anlockt sowieso nicht...


----------



## selenge (19. November 2020)




----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2020)

Trekkingradspuren bei den Spitzkehren am Steinbruch...
Wer mag da gefahren sein 🤔?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Trekkingradspuren bei den Spitzkehren am Steinbruch...
> Wer mag da gefahren sein 🤔?Anhang anzeigen 1157583



Entweder Ht W...oder der neue Graveltrend 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2020)

Zu breit für Gravel.
Das kann nur einer sein!


----------



## scratch_a (26. November 2020)

Mhh...aber diese Person hinterlässt doch normal keine Spuren, oder?


----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2020)

Das Aufgewühlte und der umgefallene Baumstumpf hat mit den Spuren auch nix zu tun...


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Dezember 2020)

Sehr ruhig hier.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme leider nicht mehr so zum radfahren. Wenn dann bin ich auf dem Arbeitsweg damit nur unterwegs


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Dezember 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr ruhig hier.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1170197


Ha, da bin ich mal links runtergepurzelt (von oben kommend gesehen)  - aber jetzt komm ich da auch umfallfrei runter.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2020)

Neulich ist mir in finsterem Wald auf einem unmarkierten, wurzeligen Trampelpfad irgendwo hinter Brunn einer mit Licht und Trekkingrad entgegengekommen.
Der sah genauso aus, oder muss das heißen „...sah genau so aus“


----------



## maddn11 (1. Januar 2021)

Allen hier ein gutes neues Jahr!
Mal wieder ein paar Mountainbike-Bilder, meine letzten aus 2020:



Hersbrucker Schweiz, das kennt wohl kaum jemand:



 Rieke


----------



## maddn11 (9. Januar 2021)

Zur allgemeinen Info über unseren legalen Aktionsradius von 15km für uns Nürnberger, solange wir über 200 sind https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/coronavirus-lockdown-regeln-15-km/?ags=09564000, ein besseres Tool habe ich nicht gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## talisman (10. Januar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> ein besseres Tool habe ich nicht gefunden



...hiermit kannst du sogar deine GPX-Tracks checken: 









						Corona 15-km-Regel: Radius berechnen 🚴 Live-Standort & GPX-Abgleich!
					

Wohin ist noch erlaubt? Zeige jetzt die 15 km um Deine Gemeinde. 🏃 PLUS: Standort und GPX abgleichen. Kostenlos & komfortabel!




					www.canvayo.com


----------



## maddn11 (10. Januar 2021)

talisman schrieb:


> ...hiermit kannst du sogar deine GPX-Tracks checken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool gemacht, Geheimpipps würde ich trotzdem nicht hochladen. Auch wenn da steht, dass die Tracks nicht gespeichert werden.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Januar 2021)

Hab grad gesehen, dass es bei https://brouter.m11n.de auch so eine 15km Radius-Funktion gibt (Zufall?). Muss man nur aktivieren, Punkt am Wohnort absetzen, dann wird ein Kreis darum eingeblendet. Funktioniert halt nicht so genau mit Stadt-/Gemeindegrenze. Bei Aktivierung wird dann ggf. der Track umgeplant, dass man innerhalb des Radius bleibt oder man bekommt eine Meldung, wenn das nicht möglich ist.


----------



## maddn11 (10. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub, so genau muss man nicht planen, die Meisten werden mit dem Bike derzeit nicht weiter wie 15km von Zuhause weg fahren.
Auf ein Paar Kilometer kommt es sowieso nicht an.
Die Leute sollen halt nicht mit dem Auto in die Alpen, Fichtelgebirge, Bayrischen Wald etc. fahren.


----------



## Lando555 (14. Januar 2021)

Die App “Bewegungsradius Deutschland“ zieht die 15 km um die Gemeindegrenzen. Man hat als Nürnberger schon ein ziemlich großes Gebiet.😉

Apple App Store: https://apps.apple.com/de/app/bewegungsradius-deutschland/id1548276220
Google Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.planlauf.bewegungsradius


----------



## SuShu (16. Januar 2021)

Spikes sind aktuell kein Luxus.


----------



## Squealer (20. Januar 2021)

Hey,

nach langjähriger Bike-Abstinenz bin ich wieder im Boot bzw. auf dem Bike. Bin gerade dabei mich wieder zu equippen und wäre offen für leichte kürzere bis mittellange Ausfahrten um Nürnberg herum. Nach so langer Zeit bin ich nicht mehr ganz so fit und technisch auch nicht mehr auf der Höhe.

Es hat sich anscheinend auch viel verändert in den letzten Jahren. Es gibt jetzt WhatsApp (oder Telegram etc.) Gruppen zur Verabredung? Der DAV macht Coronapause so wie es aussieht.

Ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt noch nie im Winter auf Trails unterwegs gewesen. 

Also wenn ein halbwegs erfahrener Fahrer Zeit und Lust hat einen Wiedereinsteiger wiedereinzuführen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ansonsten einfach mal zu einer kleinen Einsteigertour treffen oder so. Am besten ohne Licht, denn das habe ich noch nicht


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2021)

Tag auch, kann mir jemand die aktuellen Bedingungen am STB verraten?

Bei uns ist Dauer "Land unter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Januar 2021)

Gestern warens noch perfekte Bedingungen:



Mit dem ganzen Regen von heute brauchst da aber jetzt erstmal nicht mehr hin.
Schnee war gestern schon recht feucht, mit dem zusätzlichen Regen wirds dann vermutlich unfahrbar glitschig.


----------



## Squealer (29. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht der einzige verrückte bin, der bei dem Sauwetter biken geht 

Aber jetzt ist es tatsächlich ziemlich eklig geworden und es regnet ja gefühlt seit Tagen immer wieder länger....

Was, bzw. wo würdet ihr empfehlen zu fahren wenn man am Sonntag gern ne halbwegs anständige Tour fahren will? Nur Straße? Oder gibts vllt. doch noch Strecken im Wald die im Moment fahrbar sind?


----------



## Squealer (30. Januar 2021)

Alles Schönwetterfahrer hier? 🤔😜


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Januar 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Alles Schönwetterfahrer hier? 🤔😜


"Selig sind die Skifahrer."
(Leben des Brian)


----------



## Squealer (30. Januar 2021)

Obwohl ich python liebe versteh ich die Andeutung nicht. 
Lifte haben doch alle zu. Dann müsste ja selbst der Skifahrer gerade blöd dastehen und aufs bike ausweichen? Oder lieber indoor strampeln und Kondition erhalten bis die Saison losgeht? 

Wir versuchen unser Glück morgen mal. Hab eine Kumpel gefunden der ebenso nicht so penibel ist und Bock auf ne matschrunde hat 😎😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2021)

Street geht immer und ist das beste Training 

G.


----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Obwohl ich python liebe versteh ich die Andeutung nicht.
> Lifte haben doch alle zu. Dann müsste ja selbst der Skifahrer gerade blöd dastehen und aufs bike ausweichen? Oder lieber indoor strampeln und Kondition erhalten bis die Saison losgeht?
> 
> Wir versuchen unser Glück morgen mal. Hab eine Kumpel gefunden der ebenso nicht so penibel ist und Bock auf ne matschrunde hat 😎😬


Und welche Trails fahrt ihr?


----------



## Squealer (31. Januar 2021)

Ja gute Frage. Wir lassen uns überraschen! Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne wollte ich mich hier anschließen, aber wenn hier nichts geht fahr ich erstmal selbst los und schau wo ich lande. Als Anlaufpunkt nehmen wir eine Route von Outdooractice durch den Reichswald...


----------



## RudiIV (31. Januar 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Obwohl ich python liebe versteh ich die Andeutung nicht.
> Lifte haben doch alle zu. Dann müsste ja selbst der Skifahrer gerade blöd dastehen und aufs bike ausweichen? Oder lieber indoor strampeln und Kondition erhalten bis die Saison losgeht?
> 
> Wir versuchen unser Glück morgen mal. Hab eine Kumpel gefunden der ebenso nicht so penibel ist und Bock auf ne matschrunde hat 😎😬


Tourenski.  Wer braucht da schon Lifte.


----------



## maddn11 (1. Februar 2021)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Tourenski.  Wer braucht da schon Lifte.


Sonntags am OKO, kaum weniger Betrieb wie bei Seilbahnbetrieb


----------



## Lusio (1. Februar 2021)

Wer geht am Sonntag schon zum OKo, ich war Heute Nachmittag da war fast nicht´s los, gut das Wetter war nicht so gut.


----------



## maddn11 (1. Februar 2021)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wer geht am Sonntag schon zum OKo, ich war Heute Nachmittag da war fast nicht´s los, gut das Wetter war nicht so gut.


Sonntag war’s halt sonnig und Montag haben halt nicht so viele Leute Zeit, nichtmal ich  und das heißt was.
Soviel zum Thema „...wer geht schon am Sonntag zum OKo...“


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, am Dienstag war es vom Betrieb akzeptabel  Bin hochgelaufen und mit dem Board runter.

Wie schaut's bei euch beim MTB aus? Hat heute jemand Lust 2h abends am TG zu drehen?


----------



## maddn11 (10. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich schon, bin aber bereits aufm Rückweg


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2021)

Sieht mir stark nach STB (Glasersberg) aus und nicht nach Tiergarten. 

Bin gestern von Wendelstein zum Steinbrüchlein gefahren – war aber keine gute Idee mit den »Rad für Alles«. Musste 2x die »Textilbremse« verwenden, weil mir die Felgenflanken vereist sind. 

Die Schlammlöcher/Pfützen waren teilweise noch nicht durch gefroren. Aber selber schuld, wenn man glaubt, die Eisschicht bremst sich gleich wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (10. Februar 2021)

Du hast also die schmalen tiefen Spuren gezogen!
Jetzt ist es aber schon ganz gut durchgefroren. 
Ich fahre morgen früh nochmal am STB, evtl dann Richtung Altdorf. Kannst mich ja anschreiben, wenn du mit mir fahren willst.


----------



## maddn11 (11. Februar 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sieht mir stark nach STB (Glasersberg) aus und nicht nach Tiergarten.
> 
> Bin gestern von Wendelstein zum Steinbrüchlein gefahren – war aber keine gute Idee mit den »Rad für Alles«. Musste 2x die »Textilbremse« verwenden, weil mir die Felgenflanken vereist sind.
> 
> Die Schlammlöcher/Pfützen waren teilweise noch nicht durch gefroren. Aber selber schuld, wenn man glaubt, die Eisschicht bremst sich gleich wieder runter.



Ich war heute Vormittag nochmal am STB, da waren die Verhältnisse gut (außer den Schnee, den man bei der Kälte auch noch aus den Bäumen holt), ich hab ja aber auch ein geeignetes Rad für solche Bedingungen  .
Ich hoffe mal, die Bremsbeläge auf deiner Hose haben keinen Schaden genommen oder es sind Bremsspuren drauf


----------



## Squealer (11. Februar 2021)

Super, es fahren doch ein paar Leute trotz (oder gerade wegen^^) Schnee, Eis und Kälte. Leider habe ich mich bei der letzten Tour verletzt und falle für kommendes Wochenende aus. Das Wochenende darauf (20./21.02.) sollte aber wieder gehen. Und dann sogar mit neuem Enduro <3 

Ist auf meine erste Frage womöglich niemand eingestiegen weil ich das Wort "Anfänger" verwendet habe? Natürlich will man sich nicht von weniger trainierten ausbremsen lassen. Aber irgendwo/irgendwie muss man ja anfangen ;-) Und alleine bzw. ohne Ortskenntnisse ist das wirklich schwierig - wenn nicht sogar langweilig, weil man die Trails ja nicht (er-)kennt wg. Schneeüberdeckung etc...


----------



## maddn11 (11. Februar 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Ist auf meine erste Frage womöglich niemand eingestiegen weil ich das Wort "Anfänger" verwendet habe? Natürlich will man sich nicht von weniger trainierten ausbremsen lassen. Aber irgendwo/irgendwie muss man ja anfangen ;-) Und alleine bzw. ohne Ortskenntnisse ist das wirklich schwierig - wenn nicht sogar langweilig, weil man die Trails ja nicht (er-)kennt wg. Schneeüberdeckung etc...


Vermutlich liegt es eher an der derzeitigen Kontaktbeschränkung...
Wenn man schon kaum mal mit seinen Freunden zum Biken unterwegs ist, will man vielleicht nicht unbedingt einen „Neuen“ dabei haben.
Nimm’s einfach mal nicht persönlich, das wird wieder anders!


----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2021)

Jo und bei mir auch noch an der Zeitbeschränkung bedingt durch Hausrenovierung, Arbeit, Kindbetreuung.
Wenn das alles besser wird, zeig ich dir gern paar schöne Stellen im STB. Will da eh schon lange wieder hin


----------



## bärlein (12. Februar 2021)

Wie sieht es denn auf den Wegen aus, ich nehme an, sie sind an einigen Stellen vereist. Gibt es auch viele Unebenheiten und Spurrillen, wenn der Boden Anfangs der Woche noch recht weich war?


----------



## maddn11 (12. Februar 2021)

bärlein schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn auf den Wegen aus, ich nehme an, sie sind an einigen Stellen vereist. Gibt es auch viele Unebenheiten und Spurrillen, wenn der Boden Anfangs der Woche noch recht weich war?


Man sieht halt die Wurzeln usw nicht unter dem Schnee, da gibt’s schon an uns zu eine Überraschung.
Morgen sind aber bestimmt schon viele Spuren im Wald.
Bist du wohl zurück auf den Trails?


----------



## Grizzly28 (12. Februar 2021)

Gestern gab es am TG bereits einige gefrorene  Spurrillen, dafür trug das Eis auf den Pfützen. Alles in allem aber ziemlich gut zu befahren.


----------



## bärlein (12. Februar 2021)

...naja, immerhin zurück am Rad. Werde mich morgen mit Spikes auf einfachem Geläuf bewegen. Mag es (noch) nicht, wenn es arg ruckelt. Danke für die Auskünfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. Februar 2021)

Klare statements von den 301 Fahrer*Innen.
Ich hab ja drei verschiedene 301er. 

Da halte ich es mit dem EFFENDI aus "Irgendwie und Sowieswo":
"Der Elefant hat Zähne zum Zeigen und Zähne zum Beißen."
Der "Sir Quickly" hat das ja kommentiert: "Die Kuh hat a Euter zum Anschauen und zum Milchgeben."

Also habe ich 301er für verschiedene Zwecke:
Mk12: Wals immer schon gut war und heute nicht schlechter ist. Und sogar taugt als "Winterbike".
(zum Beissen)
Mk15: Weil ich es "haben musste" (zum Angeben?) und weil es ein wenig bessre ist Mk12. So dringend war aber nicht....🤣
(also zum Zeigen)
301CE: Naja. Ich hatte ja schon ein anderes Ebike. Das war halt kein 301.
(weil die Zähne zum Zeigen auch beissen sollen)


----------



## maddn11 (24. Februar 2021)

Unten im Wald ist es noch recht matschig, aber Wurzeln und Felsen sind schon gut abgetrocknet.
Schöne Bedingungen am STB!


----------



## Lando555 (24. Februar 2021)

Falls jemand die Fabio W./Fabio S. Fans hier am Buck trifft, bitte gerne mal die Schilder vorlesen, die man an der Yolo Line ab 3:12 im Video sieht: 



 🤦‍♂️
Falls einer der Jungs hier vorbeiguckt: Die Trails, die gerade (wieder neu) gebaut werden, sind noch gesperrt. Vor allem die Features sind im Moment noch viel zu wenig gefestigt.


----------



## ulli! (25. Februar 2021)

Wat is dat denn... sick yoooo, voll gesendet

edit: Und wenn es die hinwaffelt wird gleich der Krankenwagen in den Wald gerufen und Papa zückt die Rechtsschutzversicherung


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2021)

Fährt aner um 1100uhr stb?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (6. März 2021)

Ja, haben wir vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterP1989 (6. März 2021)

Ich würde gerne so gegen 13/14 Uhr eine Runde am STB drehen, hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2021)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Ja, haben wir vor!


Werd doch lieber fränkische fohren


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (1. April 2021)

Ich schmeiß das hier https://www.nordbayern.de/region/nu...rt-und-natur-zu-ihrem-recht-kommen-1.10959066 einfach mal zur Kenntnisnahme hier hinein.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2021)

Tag, morgen(Samstag) stb. Geplante Ankunft ist 10:00. Mitfahrer gern gesehen xD


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2021)

Halli Hallo!

Ich bin mit meinem Hund auf der Durchreise und suche für morgen im Raum Pottenstein eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit  Da Oki (Hund) dabei ist, sollten die Wege bestenfalls nicht quer durch die "Stadt" laufen. Auch gefällt Oki technisches "Basteln" viel lieber, als Highspeedgehacke. Oki hat die letzten Tage viel Laufen müssen - daher müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig 1000hm werden.  Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne melden. Ansonsten werden wir morgen entweder zu Rad oder zu Fuß auf den Pfaden in der Umgebeung unterwegs sein. Gerne nehme ich auch einfach "Hotspots" zur Kenntnis, welche man eventuell mit dem Rad meiden sollte. Oki findet Menschen total toll, aber manche Menschen reagieren ja leider selbst auf rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer "etwas" sensibel.

Beste Grüße, André


----------



## kaku (8. April 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Halli Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Hund auf der Durchreise und suche für morgen im Raum Pottenstein eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit  Da Oki (Hund) dabei ist, sollten die Wege bestenfalls nicht quer durch die "Stadt" laufen. Auch gefällt Oki technisches "Basteln" viel lieber, als Highspeedgehacke. Oki hat die letzten Tage viel Laufen müssen - daher müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig 1000hm werden.  Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne melden. Ansonsten werden wir morgen entweder zu Rad oder zu Fuß auf den Pfaden in der Umgebeung unterwegs sein. Gerne nehme ich auch einfach "Hotspots" zur Kenntnis, welche man eventuell mit dem Rad meiden sollte. Oki findet Menschen total toll, aber manche Menschen reagieren ja leider selbst auf rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer "etwas" sensibel.
> 
> Beste Grüße, André


Pottenstein ist eines DER Touri-Zentren in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Aber schon ein/zwei Kilometer weg wird's deutlich ruhiger. Vielbevölkert ist der Weg entlang der B470 zw. Pottenstein und Schüttersmühle. Auch im Püttlachtal, östlich von P. ist einiges los, aber wenn Oki anständig ist, sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Viel Spaß und Wuff Wuff
Kalle


----------



## Grizzly28 (9. April 2021)

Hallo Andre, 
ich würde mich ja sehr gerne mal bei dir für deine super Unterstützung revanchieren, aber leider kenne ich mich in der Fränkischen nicht genug aus um Guide zu spielen. Hier, in Nürnberg wäre das anders, wobei du allerdings wesentlich besser fährst als ich. Falls das eine Option wäre, dann melde dich bitte. Vlt. findet sich aber auch noch einer Experten für die Gegend um Pottenstein, da gibt es schon ein paar!

- Chris


----------



## Grizzly28 (9. April 2021)

Na, das hat sich wohl erledigt, habe gerade erfahren, dass du schon einen Guide gefunden hast und wahrscheinlich sogar de besten überhaupt für die Region! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2021)

War super, ein klasse Team die beiden. Oki ist ein top Hund, hört aufs wort und hat top kontie, und Andre, was will man da noch sagen. Fahrtechnisch höchstes Niveau und a pfunds Typ.
Hat Spass gemacht, nur schade das noch viel Schnee lag, was aber eigentlich nicht gestört hat


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2021)

Martina u ich werden morgen stb um 1100uhr fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2021)

Ich wäre gern die eine weiter Person zu eurem Hausstand. 
Wetteronline meldet leichte Regenfälle bis Mittag, mal abwarten …


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2021)

Sehr schön. Haben uns eh scho lang nemmer gsehn


----------



## Muchmore (9. April 2021)

Bin auch dabei, wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. April 2021)

Viel Spaß und räumt die Trails schön frei.  
Unser Hausstand hat wegen der gemeldeten leichten Regenfälle für morgen früh Wochenputz und STB erst für Sonntag geplant. Da sind dann die Temperaturen auch besser, wenn ich wieder überall 1000 Anläufe brauche und wir nur rumstehen.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2021)

Wetterkarte hat sich verbessert, also um 1100 sind wir da


----------



## maddn11 (11. April 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> War super, ein klasse Team die beiden. Oki ist ein top Hund, hört aufs wort und hat top kontie, und Andre, was will man da noch sagen. Fahrtechnisch höchstes Niveau und a pfunds Typ.
> Hat Spass gemacht, nur schade das noch viel Schnee lag, was aber eigentlich nicht gestört hat Anhang anzeigen 1246394


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Ich war mit André @ykcor heute am STB, er ist alle üblichen Stellen auf Anhieb locker und sauber runter und der 🐕 ist super dabei! Da nimmt man auch als Franke gerne mal „Auswärtige“ mit!


----------



## scratch_a (11. April 2021)

Puhh...STB war heut rammel voll  Hab ich dort so noch nicht erlebt.
Aber schön war es trotzdem seit langer Zeit mal wieder dort zu sein. Hat uns gefreut euch @maddn11 und @ykcor mit Oki zu treffen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. April 2021)

Jepp - schön war's, super Bedingungen. Und auch ein bissl toll für's Ego, wenn die Reifen bei den steileren Abfahrten weniger gerutscht sind, als die Füße der überforderten Spazierwanderer. Von mir gab's heut kein "uihuihuih" zu hören. 

Aber wer hat bitte am Baumslalom die Bäume umgeschubst? Ich konnte mich nirgends anlehnen und musste die Kehren fahren.


----------



## ykcor (11. April 2021)

Danke euch beiden (@0815p & @maddn11 ) für das super nette Guiding und das Zeigen der interessanten Stellen! Mein Angebot für das Guiden im Schwarzwald/den Vogesen steht selbstverständlich, wenn Corona es weiterhin zulässt 

Edit: @scratch_a & @WarriorPrincess : Immer nett die Gesichter hinten den IBC Accounts mal persönlich zu treffen. Wir hatten nur ein kurzes Gespräch, aber falls ihr in meiner Gegend seid, dürft ihr euch selbstverständlich auch gerne melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Ich war mit André @ykcor heute am STB, er ist alle üblichen Stellen auf Anhieb locker und sauber runter und der 🐕 ist super dabei! Da nimmt man auch als Franke gerne mal „Auswärtige“ mit! Anhang anzeigen 1248204



»Gabelkratzerkante« ohne Schützer an der Upside-down-Gabel – extrem leichtsinnig. 
Hast @ykcor nicht verraten, wie die Stelle heißt bzw. warum sie so heißt?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. April 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden (@0815p & @maddn11 ) für das super nette Guiding und das Zeigen der interessanten Stellen! Mein Angebot für das Guiden im Schwarzwald/den Vogesen steht selbstverständlich, wenn Corona es weiterhin zulässt
> 
> Edit: @scratch_a & @WarriorPrincess : Immer nett die Gesichter hinten den IBC Accounts mal persönlich zu treffen. Wir hatten nur ein kurzes Gespräch, aber falls ihr in meiner Gegend seid, dürft ihr euch selbstverständlich auch gerne melden


Sag mal, nachdem Du "Southern Blackwood"unter Deim Namen stehen hast und Dich ja als ortskundig in den Wäldern der Schwarzen zu erkennen gibst: Bist Du etwa ein HOTZENWÄLDER?


----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber wer hat bitte am Baumslalom die Bäume umgeschubst? Ich konnte mich nirgends anlehnen und musste die Kehren fahren.


Vielleicht sind die Bäume über die ganzen Jahre einfach zur Einsicht gekommen – _Der Klügere gibt nach!_


----------



## ykcor (11. April 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Sag mal, nachdem Du "Southern Blackwood"unter Deim Namen stehen hast und Dich ja als ortskundig in den Wäldern der Schwarzen zu erkennen gibst: Bist Du etwa ein HOTZENWÄLDER?



Nein. Ein Hotzenwälder bin ich nicht. Lange Zeit war ich ein Hochschwarzwälder, was ja ebenfalls unter den Begriff Südschwarzwald fällt. Seit einiger Zeit bin ich aber im direkten Einzugsgebiet Freiburg untergekommen. Zum Radfahren gehe ich aber in der Regel auch weiterhin in den Südschwarzwald. Die Trails in Freiburg sind schön und gut - zum "Ballern"...


----------



## maddn11 (11. April 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Gabelkratzerkante« ohne Schützer an der Upside-down-Gabel – extrem leichtsinnig.
> Hast @ykcor nicht verraten, wie die Stelle heißt bzw. warum sie so heißt?


Hab ihn natürlich eingehend eingewiesen, er ist das dann aber ganz locker runter, der kann das! Und dann hat er noch ganz interessiert die Saurutsche angeschaut...


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Und dann hat er noch ganz interessiert die Saurutsche angeschaut...


Das Gefühl an der Saurutsche kenne ich nur zu gut – wäre ich ohne Vorfahrer nie gefahren.
Grob geschätzt dürfte die Erfolgsquote bei 50% liegen. 

Hier noch der Klassiker zur Saurutsche.  Wobei das mehr fliegen, wie rutschen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (12. April 2021)

Und wer es noch nicht kennt, hier die perfekte Ausführung:

Wie immer, wenn man oben steht, ist es vieeel steiler. Ich will das nicht fahren...


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2021)

Ich fahre das nicht mehr
Wobei mit dem 456evo2 bin ich es noch nicht gefahren...

Und wie kam ich überhaupt auf die bescheuerte Idee das 3x zu fahren?


----------



## microbat (12. April 2021)

.


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das nicht mehr
> Wobei mit dem 456evo2 bin ich es noch nicht gefahren...
> 
> Und wie kam ich überhaupt auf die bescheuerte Idee das 3x zu fahren?


Vermutlich angestachelt von den drum rumstehern *hust

Zudem ist der Boden dort sehr weich, wie ich feststellen musste xD


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2021)

Ist sogar dokumentiert


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und wie kam ich überhaupt auf die bescheuerte Idee das 3x zu fahren?


Das waren noch die guten alten Zeit, wo irgendwie alle alles gefahren sind. 
Egal wie hoch, egal wie steil, egal welches Rad, alles egal.

Mit dem Erscheinen von Band 1 war dann leider Schluss.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2021)

Ah @RolandMC sein Bestseller


----------



## maddn11 (12. April 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das waren noch die guten alten Zeit, wo irgendwie alle alles gefahren sind.
> Egal wie hoch, egal wie steil, egal welches Rad, alles egal.
> 
> Mit dem Erscheinen von Band 1 war dann leider Schluss.


Ich dachte das wäre dünner...
Gibt es eigentlich schon Band 2?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre dünner...
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Band 2?


Nein. Es sind ja noch nicht alle Seiten im Band 1 vollgeschrieben.


----------



## Grizzly28 (12. April 2021)

Wo kann man sich als Autor für das Buch bewerben? Ich glaube, da hätte ich Talent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (12. April 2021)

Bei welchem Verlag gibts das?
Mir gehen manchmal die Ausreden aus...
Man kann’s ja nicht immer auf die gleichen Sachen schieben, das fällt auf.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2021)

Ich hab schon Band 3 daheim liegen - der ist aber noch nicht offiziell erschienen, ich darf ihn nur schonmal vorab testen.


----------



## Danny_Banany (27. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Anfang des Jahres gibt es eine Mountainbikeabteilung bei der Sektion Schwabach des Deutschen Alpenvereins.
Wir möchten mit allen interessierten gemeinsame Touren und weitere Aktivitäten rund ums Mountainbiken in der Region starten.
Zudem setzten wir uns für Akzeptanz und eine positive Wahrnehmung gegenüber Mountainbikern in der Region ein.
Pandemie bedingt sind wir in unseren Aktivitäten derzeit leider noch stark eingeschränkt.
Sobald hier wieder gelockert wird möchten wir durchstarten.

Weiter Infos findet ihr hier auf unsere Website:
Mountainbike - DAV Schwabach

In der Zeitung waren wir auch schon:
Artikel: Neue Heimat für Mountainbiker in der Region (klick mich)​


​

Wir freuen uns wenn ihr vorbei schaut!

Gruß
Dany


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2021)

heute in den Fürther Nachrichten


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ein anderer OSM (OpenStreetMap) User nicht verstehen will, warum ich an einer Weg-/Bachkreuzung eine Furt eingetragen habe, hab ich das heute mal digital festgehalten.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nachdem ein anderer OSM (OpenStreetMap) User nicht verstehen will, warum ich an einer Weg-/Bachkreuzung eine Furt eingetragen habe, hab ich das heute mal digital festgehalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1265780


Das gibt's nicht! Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total täusche, standen wir vor ein paar Wochen an genau der gleichen "Furt" und kamen zu dem Ergebnis: "Da kommen wir nicht rüber, aber der Wolfi könnt's bestimmt schaffen!" 
Oder es war eine Furt, die dieser täuschend ähnlich sieht...


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Mai 2021)

Stelle ist hier:




__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




20 m nordöstlich (bachaufwärts) kann man einfacher queren – zumindest zu Fuß.
Mit dem MTB hab ich mir einen nassen Fuß geholt und die Gegenseite bin ich nicht hoch gekommen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Stelle ist hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gut zu wissen. Ich hab nachgeschaut: "vor ein paar Wochen" war Ende Dezember und da sind wir dann auf den Schotterwegen geblieben...


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2021)

Ich bin da auch mal in der Früh in die Arbeit gefahren Und auch da wo ihr gequert habt rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (10. Mai 2021)

Ein Tag mit Ecken und Kanten …


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ein Tag mit Ecken und Kanten …


Du weißt schon, dass mittlerweile Gravelbikes in sind und deren Lenker die Schwierigkeit NOCH mehr erhöht?


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ein Tag mit Ecken und Kanten …


Verrückter Kerl


----------



## OldSchool (15. Mai 2021)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ein Tag mit Ecken und Kanten …


Jawoll, hoher Sattel.👍


----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2021)

Liebe Biker in Nürnberg und Nürnberger Land,

einige von Euch haben es sicher bereits mitbekommen und kennen auch die Gegend um die Röthenbachklamm: Die Bamberger Sand- und Kiesbaggerei GmbH plant, im Wald bei Röthenbach bei Altdorf im großen Stil Sand abzubauen. Auf einer Fläche von über 50 Hektar bzw. 70 Fußballfeldern und bis zu einer Tiefe von 50 m. Im Bereich von Bannwald, Vogelschutzgebiet, Biotopen etc. und vermutlich mit Einwirkung auf das Trinkwasserschautzgebiet. Ich möchte nicht die ganze Diskussion aus anderen Kanälen und Initiativen hier reinkippen. Aber wer sich für die Hintergründe interessiert, findet unten Links zu weiteren Informationen. Kurz gesagt finde ich das Vorhaben völlig absurd und aus der Zeit gefallen.

Wer Initiativen gegen dieses Vorhaben unterstützen möchte, kann drei Dinge tun, am besten tatsächlich alle drei:

Sammeleinwendung des Bund Naturschutz unterschreiben
Individuell einen Widerspruch verfassen und an die Regierung von Mittelfranken schicken
Online-Petition der Bürgerinitiative unterschreiben
Hier einige Links zu den entsprechenden Seiten und weiteren Hintergrundinformationen:

http://www.sandabbau-altdorf.de
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...henbacher-wald-nein-zum-sandabbau-bei-altdorf
https://n-land.de/top-story/sandabbau-auf-50-hektar-waldflaeche
https://n-land.de/top-story/wir-muessen-kaempfen
https://n-land.de/top-story/solidarisch-betroffen-enttaeuscht
Ich dachte, es ist in Ordnung wenn ich das hier teile, denn anders als oft dargestellt, liegt uns Bikern die Natur in unserer Region sehr am Herzen. Und auch für Initiativen gegen das Vorhaben werden "Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht". 😉

Noch eine kleine Verbindung zu anderen Diskussionen in der regionalen MTB Community: Ich kenne nicht die Details aus den Gesprächen zwischen den Bayerischen Staatsforsten und der Bamberger Sandbaggerei, aber von dem was man hört, sind die Bayerischen Staatsforsten offenbar recht offen für den Sandabbau, bei dem man eventuell noch den einen oder anderen Euro nebenbei verdienen kann. Das sind dieselben Bayerischen Staatsforsten, von denen man zum Thema "MTB am Buck" auch schon gehört hat, Mountain Biker würden Bodenerosion verursachen, Flora zerstören und Fauna verschrecken. Wenn es tatsächlich nur ums Geld geht, ist für mich am Buck nur noch das Argument der Haftung bei Unfällen im Wald glaubwürdig.

Wie auch immer, in jedem Fall besten Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2021)

Danke. Ich habe schon unterschrieben und wollte es auch schon hier einstellen. Aber vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (18. Mai 2021)

Pro: gibt irgendwann einen schönen Baggersee


----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Pro: gibt irgendwann einen schönen Baggersee


Nicht mal einfach nur das. Es soll ja 50 (!) m tief abgebaut werden und am Ende mit teilweise belastetem Material aufgefüllt werden, was wiederum eine Gefahr für das Trinkwasser in der Region darstellt. Nebenbei könnte die ganze Sache bereits vorher das Grundwasser absenken und die Röthenbachklamm ganz oder teilweise austrocknen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Mai 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Pro: gibt irgendwann einen schönen Baggersee



Solche plumpen Scherze kommen in Anbetracht der Brisanz eher schlecht rüber.

Auch wenn die Wege durch die Röthenbachklamm vor allem im letzten Jahr schon sehr gelitten haben, so ist es dort doch jedesmal wieder ein kleines Erlebnis mit verschiedensten Eindrücken. 
Allein der Anblick des "Sumpfgebietes" mit den toten Bäumen drin zwischen Röthenbach und Ungelstetten ist immer wieder schön. Das würde wohl auch verschwinden, sowie die Rumpelbachschlucht.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich bin da aufgewachsen und meine Eltern wohnen noch da. Direkt in der nähe gibt es ja stillgelegte Sandgruben, die könnte man wohl auch wieder reaktivieren. Ist eh alles Sand unter der Gegend, da muss man nicht die schöne Klamm zerstören und den LKW Verkehr durch die anliegenden Dörfer drücken


----------



## Deleted 528633 (19. Mai 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Staatsforsten











						Die USA kaufen ein: In Bayern wird das Bauholz knapp
					

Die Holzmarktkrise scheint überwunden. Mittlerweile ist die Nachfrage so groß, dass in Bayern das Bauholz knapp wird. Das liegt auch an einem kanadischen Käfer.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Achtzig (21. Mai 2021)

Story Map Series
					

This story map was created with the Story Map Series application in ArcGIS Online.




					mein.nuernberger-land.de
				




Umfrage zum Freizeit bzw Tourismus Angebot im Nürnberger Land. Vielleicht helfen viele teilnehmende Radler im Hinblick auf die Wege Problematik


----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2021)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Story Map Series
> 
> 
> This story map was created with the Story Map Series application in ArcGIS Online.
> ...



Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht verkehrt. Gut, die "Umfrage" ist jetzt schon etwas dünn, aber die Idee mit der Karte finde ich gut. 
Werde da paar Wanderwege eintragen, die man attraktiver gestalten könnte. Sehe ich mehr Chancen als richtige MTB-Trails zu schaffen. Da liegt der Fokus wohl eher auf die Legalisierung der bestehenden.


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2021)

..


----------



## Squealer (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DAV Dienstags-Ausfahrten nur noch für DAV-Mitglieder zugänglich sind? Es stehen leider keine Infos mehr zu Treffpunkten, Uhrzeiten etc. auf der DAV-Seite. Die Infos scheint es nur noch übers Forum (wohl das DAV-interne Forum gemeint) sowie Threema statt.

Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Grizzly28 (2. Juni 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DAV Dienstags-Ausfahrten nur noch für DAV-Mitglieder zugänglich sind? Es stehen leider keine Infos mehr zu Treffpunkten, Uhrzeiten etc. auf der DAV-Seite. Die Infos scheint es nur noch übers Forum (wohl das DAV-interne Forum gemeint) sowie Threema statt.
> 
> Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


Ja so ist das schon seit ein paar Jahren. Die Beschränkung hat - neben den explodierenden Teilnehmerzahlen - natürlich auch Haftungsgründe. Voraussetzung zum Mitfahren sind neben der Zugehörigkeit zum DAV auch ein gewisses Fahrkönnen, dass entweder bei Kennenlerntreffs (einmal im Monat) gezeigt, oder durch "alte Hasen" bekundet werden muss. Ansprechpartner wäre die MTB Abteilung der DAV Sektion Nürnberg. Mitfahren dürfen m.W. aber alle DAV Mitglieder, unabhängig von der Sektion (diese Aussage ohne Gewähr). Die Organisation läuft seit einiger Zeit im Wesentlichen über Threema, wichtige Termine etc. stehen weiterhin im Forum, aber den Zugang gibt es aktuell nur für Mitglieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2021)

will morgen früh um 9.30 uhr stb runde fohren, falls es pisst , dann nicht


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Juni 2021)

Dabei – auch unter der Voraussetzung, dass es nicht regnet.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2021)

Super


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Juni 2021)

Wir würden auch gern mitkommen. 😄


----------



## hidyn (17. Juli 2021)

Man möchte die Mtb-Biker aus dem Heidenberg (nahe Schwabach) vertreiben!
Der DAV Schwabach hat eine Petition gestartet.
„Erhalt der Mountainbike Trails am Heidenberg“
https://www.petitionen.com/erhalt_der_mountainbike_trails_am_heidenber
Wer möchte, kann sich eintragen und hilft dabei dass weiterhin am Heidenberg Mountainbiken möglich ist.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2021)

@HTWolfi 
Wie schaut am stb aus, wollten evt morgen fahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Juli 2021)

Die Bedingungen am STB schätze ich als gut ein – bis auf die bekannten Matschlöcher.

Ich war die letzten Tage nicht direkt auf den STB Trails unterwegs, aber die Bedingungen in der näheren Umgebung waren recht ordentlich – teilweise besser als erwartet.

Hab morgen aber keine Zeit.
Falls ich mit meiner Einschätzung falls liegen sollte, werde ich mit die Watschen dafür beim nächsten Mal abholen.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2021)

Alles Klar, mal sehen ob wir morgen Stb fahren werden, waren heute Fränkische fahren, meist Regen und siff und bis morgen trocknet da auch nichts mehr ab


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Juli 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir mitfahren würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir mitfahren würden...


10.oouhr Matterhorn Parke


----------



## SuShu (18. Juli 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Alles Klar, mal sehen ob wir morgen Stb fahren werden, waren heute Fränkische fahren, meist Regen und siff und bis morgen trocknet da auch nichts mehr ab


In der Hersbrucker waren Freitag bis Sonntag überraschend gute Bedingungen.


----------



## 0815p (18. Juli 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich war heute seit langem mal wieder im STB fahren. Bedingungen waren traumhaft.

In der Schleife nach dem Steinbruch lag ein Baum quer nach der Stufe unten auf der anderen Hangseite, konnte gerade noch bremsen und bin unten in die Äste reingerauscht. Ist jetzt weg 

Und einen wunderbaren Reini habe ich gemacht! Abfahrt runter vom Spielplatz links hoch zum letzten Stück runter vor der Schotterkreuzung. Mit dem Pedal an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben und von gut 40 km/h auf Null runter über den Lenker. Könnten 2 Rollen gewesen sein


----------



## bärlein (22. Juli 2021)

...klingt nach einer gelungenen Ausfahrt. Schön, dass du aufgeräumt hast und dass dir hoffentlich nix weiter passiert ist!


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich war heute seit langem mal wieder im STB fahren. Bedingungen waren traumhaft.
> 
> In der Schleife nach dem Steinbruch lag ein Baum quer nach der Stufe unten auf der anderen Hangseite, konnte gerade noch bremsen und bin unten in die Äste reingerauscht. Ist jetzt weg
> 
> Und einen wunderbaren Reini habe ich gemacht! Abfahrt runter vom Spielplatz links hoch zum letzten Stück runter vor der Schotterkreuzung. Mit dem Pedal an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben und von gut 40 km/h auf Null runter über den Lenker. Könnten 2 Rollen gewesen sein


Also ein Ausfahrt wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Juli 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt weg


Hab ich heute wohlwollend bemerkt, danke.
Mir ist letztens meine Säge kaputt gegangen, sonst hätte ich den schon vor 2 Wochen weggemacht.
Komm leider momentan wenig zum STB… furchtbarer Freizeit- und Reisestress


----------



## 0815p (23. Juli 2021)

Martina und ich fahren morgen 10.00 Uhr stb, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## scratch_a (23. Juli 2021)

Da simma dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juli 2021)

Bescheid


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juli 2021)

Nach 30 Minuten Powernap, Dusche und nem Stück Marmorkuchen endlich wieder normales Energielevel erreicht. War wieder super. Danke nochmal für's auffangen, Wolfi!


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2021)




----------



## microbat (27. Juli 2021)

Neumarkter Mountainbike-Trails: "Wird Zeit, Bedürfnisse anzuerkennen"
					

NEUMARKT - Die städtische Unterstützung für die geplante Befestigung von bislang wilden Mountainbike-Strecken um Neumarkt zwischen Mariahilfberg und Weißmarter hat ein geteiltes Echo ausgelöst. Bei einem Besuch vor Ort spricht Projektleiter Philipp Kölbl vom Deutschen Alpenverein über die...




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2021)

In Simonshofen bei Lauf gibt’s auch ein Projekt für legale Trails, nur ist der Stadtrat nicht so wirklich begeistert 









(Screenshots von ihren Instagram Post)


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Juli 2021)

Tretet in die DIMB ein, wenn ihr dort noch nicht seid.
Gründet eine lokale IG der DIMB.

Wir helfen Euch gern mit unseren Erfahrungen.

[email protected]


----------



## hidyn (9. August 2021)

Ist das nicht Provokant?




an einer breiten Forststraße das Schild aufzustellen!
Der Jäger und Landtagsabgeordneter will nicht nur die Mountainbiker, auch Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Nordigwalker, Reiter und alles was sich bewegt, aus dem HEIDENBERG raus haben, dass nur er alein darin Jagen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boehrdi (9. August 2021)

Provokation sorgt schon mal für Aufmerksamkeit. Wenn man sich die bayernweite Kampagne "Besucherlenkung"  im Internet ansieht, ist nicht etwa von "alle raus aus dem Wald" die Rede, sondern von allgemein bekannten Verhaltensregeln, nämlich auf den Wegen zu bleiben, Hunde anzuleinen, kein Feuer zu machen, keinen Müll liegen zu lassen und die Dämmerungs- und Nachtstunden zu meiden.





__





						Besucherlenkung - Bayerischer Jagdverband e.V.
					

„Schütze uns und unseren Lebensraum“ Sie lieben die Natur? Frische Luft, draußen sein, Sport treiben, sich den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen und den Duft von Wald, Wiese und Freiheit inhalieren? Das ist gut so! Denn die Natur ist für uns alle Kraftquell und Bewegung an der frischen Luft fördert...




					www.jagd-bayern.de


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2021)

Boehrdi schrieb:


> Provokation sorgt schon mal für Aufmerksamkeit. Wenn man sich die bayernweite Kampagne "Besucherlenkung"  im Internet ansieht, ist nicht etwa von "alle raus aus dem Wald" die Rede, sondern von allgemein bekannten Verhaltensregeln, nämlich auf den Wegen zu bleiben, Hunde anzuleinen, kein Feuer zu machen, keinen Müll liegen zu lassen und die Dämmerungs- und Nachtstunden zu meiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Lenkung" bedeutet "Ghettoisierung".


----------



## Boehrdi (9. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> "Lenkung" bedeutet "Ghettoisierung".


Wenn damit auch Sperrungen und/oder Verbote verbunden sind, hast du Recht. Kommt halt immer darauf an, wie die Lenkung umgesetzt wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2021)

Boehrdi schrieb:


> Wenn damit auch Sperrungen und/oder Verbote verbunden sind, hast du Recht. Kommt halt immer darauf an, wie die Lenkung umgesetzt wird.


Danke.
Es geht aber noch weiter:
Sobald MTB-Strecken ausgeschildert oder ausgewiesen sind und dergleichen wird bei den anderen Naturnutzern der Eindruck erweckt, dass woanders nicht mehr gefahren werden darf.
("Eure Strecken sind doch dort ausgeschildert!")

Die Haltung, dass Wege explizit "freigegeben" werden müssten, wird sowohl von der unsäglichen VwV als auch von vielen Behörden, Naturschutz- und sonstigen Vereinen mittlerweile eingenommen. Dies ist eine Umkehrung der tatsächlichen Rechtslage, ist aber das, was uns inzwischen vielerorts begegnet.

Aus diesem Grunde hat @Sun on Tour hier schon (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeriden-im-fichtelgebirge-teil-4.497920/post-17594330) die Frage gestellt,  "ob es wirklich schlau ist an Mountainbike-Konzepten mitzuwirken".


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Provokant?
> Anhang anzeigen 1320298
> an einer breiten Forststraße das Schild aufzustellen!
> Der Jäger und Landtagsabgeordneter will nicht nur die Mountainbiker, auch Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Nordigwalker, Reiter und alles was sich bewegt, aus dem HEIDENBERG raus haben, dass nur er alein darin Jagen kann!



Nun ja, seit ich diesen Leserbrief gelesen habe, wundert mich nichts mehr: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110773


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Nun ja, seit ich diesen Leserbrief gelesen habe, wundert mich nichts mehr: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110773


"Am großen Jüngsten Tage
da putzt jeder das Gewissen und auch das Gewehr.
Da marschier'n die Jäger samt die Förster
auf's Gamsgebirg zum Luzifer."
(Jennerwein-Lied)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2021)

Stöckchenmeldung: Zwischen Ungelstetten bis zum Schotterweg auf halben Weg zum Parkplatz Ludergraben hat sich jemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben und Stöckchen, Baumstämme, Meterriegel etc. in den Weg gelegt. Wir haben uns nur ein bisschen Mühe gegeben und immerhin das Zeuch weggeräumt, was wir nicht überfahren konnten. Falls also noch wer da entlang fährt, vielleicht wird der Weg wieder frei, wenn jeder ein Teil zur Seite schiebt...

Achja, und noch ein Bilderrätsel:




Insgesamt also heut ne Runde gewesen, wo der Spaß stellenweise ein Loch hatte...


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2021)

Bei der Mühe, die sich die Person stundenlang gemacht haben muss, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst auch noch andere Dinge und nicht nur harmlose Äste/Bäume/Wurzelstöcke im Weg liegen würden.  
Im weiteren Verlauf hat dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Harvester die Drecksarbeit erledigt. Da werden die Biber neidisch zugeschaut haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. September 2021)

die Röthenbachklamm verfällt doch schon länger immer mehr, entweder zugewachsen oder Harvester-Spuren. Auch von dem Parkplatz Richtung Birkensee ist's dasselbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2021)

Naja, das mit dem zugewachsen war die letzten Jahre nicht soo das Problem, zumindest nicht mehr im Sommer/Herbst. Klar war es im Frühjahr schon immer recht dicht, aber das Wetter heuer trägt schon viel dazu bei, dass es noch schlimmer ist. 
Und solche Harvester-Spuren wie jetzt habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren dort auch nicht gesehen.

Was mich aber noch viel bedenklicher stimmt waren die "Hindernisse". Waren ja nicht nur 5 Stück, sondern eher an die 30-40 oder sogar noch mehr. Das kann keine Lösung für ein friedvolles Miteinander sein. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass in unseren Reihen die Anzahl der "Deppen" auch stark zugenommen hat.


----------



## Sven12345 (3. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bei der Mühe, die sich die Person stundenlang gemacht haben muss, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst auch noch andere Dinge und nicht nur harmlose Äste/Bäume/Wurzelstöcke im Weg liegen würden.



Sowas sollte man dann dokumentieren, die Polizei rufen und Strafanzeige erstatten. 
Das ginge dann in Richtung gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr.


----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Sowas sollte man dann dokumentieren, die Polizei rufen und Strafanzeige erstatten.
> Das ginge dann in Richtung gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr.



Ja klar, wenn es dann wirkliche Fallen sind, dann führt an Dokumentation und Polizei nichts mehr vorbei.
Hab es mir sogar gestern schon überlegt, ob das vielleicht ausreichen könnte. Aber das war mir dann zu unsicher, ob das die Polizei dann ernst nehmen würde. Sind dann zügig weiter weil ich hoffte, dass wir den Typen vielleicht noch antreffen, da alles sehr "frisch" ausgehen hat. War aber nicht so.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2021)

Bin heute vom Birkensee nach Ungelstetten spazieren gegangen, hab bei der Alten Scheune eingekehrt und beim Rückweg lagen dann wie oben beschrieben um 17:45 Uhr Stöckchen über den Weg. Hab sie dann weggeräumt, habe aber noch gehört wie die jemand wieder zurück legt. Bin dann wieder zurück und hab` dann den Stöckchenleger neben dem Weg im "Unterholz" getroffen und angesprochen.

Erst tat er unschuldig, dann stritt er ab und dann meinte er Radfahren sei dort eh verboten, es störe die Fußgänger, der Forst hätte auch etwas gegen die Radfahrer. Hab` ihm erklärt, dass das auch für Fußgänger gefährlich sein kann und auf jeden Fall nicht in Ordnung ist.

Es scheint also ein Einzelner zu sein. Falls Ihr einen größeren älteren Herrn mit grauen Haaren und Bäuchlein trefft, der ein silbernes Fahrrad schiebt und einen schwarzen Labrador dabei hat - rechnet mal Hindernissen.

P.S.: Falls es sich um einen Wiederholungstäter handelt, stünde ich als Zeuge für den heutigen Vorfall zur Verfügung.


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2021)

Warum sollte dort Radfahren verboten sein? 
So viele Äste und Bäumchen, wie vor paar Tagen dort lagen, muss er wohl täglich unterwegs sein. Teilweise fragt man sich, woher er das alles hergezogen hat (Meterriegel, kleine ganze Bäumchen, Wurzelstöcke,..).


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2021)

Da ist nichts verboten. Da stehen sogar Schilder die das erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (5. September 2021)

War heute nach 10 Jahren mal wieder in Franken radeln und hatte direkt am Forsthaus in Fürth einen fetten Dorn im Hinterrad. Herzlichen Dank an den Spender eines Schlauchs!

edit: Das Flickzeug war auch schon so alt, und damit durch…


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. September 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bin heute vom Birkensee nach Ungelstetten spazieren gegangen, hab bei der Alten Scheune eingekehrt und beim Rückweg lagen dann wie oben beschrieben um 17:45 Uhr Stöckchen über den Weg. Hab sie dann weggeräumt, habe aber noch gehört wie die jemand wieder zurück legt. Bin dann wieder zurück und hab` dann den Stöckchenleger neben dem Weg im "Unterholz" getroffen und angesprochen.
> 
> Erst tat er unschuldig, dann stritt er ab und dann meinte er Radfahren sei dort eh verboten, es störe die Fußgänger, der Forst hätte auch etwas gegen die Radfahrer. Hab` ihm erklärt, dass das auch für Fußgänger gefährlich sein kann und auf jeden Fall nicht in Ordnung ist.
> 
> ...


Stand heute 14.30-14.40 war das Teilstück frei von Hindernissen.
Falls also nicht jemand vorher aufräumen musste, scheint dein Gespräch erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## alex220 (27. September 2021)

Hallo,
Wiedereinsteiger meldet sich mal zu Wort.
lebt ihr alle noch? @Milan0 @S P  Wolfi und Co? Steven?
Gibt es noch NightRides? 🙈
Gruß
Alex


----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2021)

Fährt heute wer am STB?


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer am STB?


Ich höstwahrscheinlich. 
muss erstmal kranke Frau versorgen und dann würde ich da mal hin.
Wann hast du vor da hin zu fahren ?


----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben uns jetzt mal 10:30h vorgenommen...wir parken wie immer vorne am Schotterparkplatz.


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt mal 10:30h vorgenommen...wir parken wie immer vorne am Schotterparkplatz.


Also bei diesem Strommasten ? 
wird knapp aber könnte ich schaffen


----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2021)

Ja genau.


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja genau.


Wird 15min später hoffe das ist ok.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2021)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Oktober 2021)

@alex220 Hoffentlich hat die Luft noch bis daheim gereicht!


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ok


Danke fürs mitnehmen ihr lieben. 
hat mir sehr gefallen. 
Bin noch „gut“ heim gekommen. 
Bei Gelegenheit revanchiere ich mich danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer am STB?


Mist, zu spät gelesen


----------



## alex220 (3. Oktober 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @alex220 Hoffentlich hat die Luft noch bis daheim gereicht!


Hat es, aber war bisi schwammig, und hab mich angehört wie ein Heutraktor mit diesen Riesen Walzen 😂
Habt ihr evtl. Die gxp für mich ?


----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät gelesen



Schade! 
Hoffentlich klappt es bald mal wieder! 



alex220 schrieb:


> Hat es, aber war bisi schwammig, und hab mich angehört wie ein Heutraktor mit diesen Riesen Walzen 😂
> Habt ihr evtl. Die gxp für mich ?



Immerhin daheim angekommen. Jetzt noch die Blessuren an dir und deinem Rad versorgen, dann wird es schon wieder 
GPX schick ich dir.

@HTWolfi: Seit wann liegen im Bereich der Achterbahn soviel Bäume drin? Weißt du, ob die mal wieder alle raus kommen oder wurden die absichtlich so liegen gelassen? Und am STB selber scheint es aktuell so, als wären sie wieder sehr aktiv mit dem Abbau? Kein Wasser drin, viele neue Spuren usw.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ja der Steinbruch ist aktiv. Achterbahn bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. 
Der Rest ist eigentlich gut fahrbar. Schaffe es aber auch nicht mehr so oft hin wie gewünscht ...


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Oktober 2021)

Im Bereich der Achterbahn wurde vor zwei Wochen geerntet, seitdem liegt der Kram da.
Ich denke mal das kommt schon noch raus.

Steinbruch ist in der Tat seit einigen Wochen wieder aktiv. Solange man nicht gerade in eine Sprengung reinfährt juckt das aber scheinbar niemanden wenn man trotzdem durchfährt.


----------



## BerndS1965 (11. Oktober 2021)

*Hallo zusammen,

suche Mitfahrer:Innen für MTB-Touren rund um Nürnberg / Fürth.

Bin 55 Jahre alt und fahre ein 29er Fully. Ich selbst komme aus Zirndorf. Suche Leute die Interesse daran haben, sich gelegentlich zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten zu treffen, da alleine fahren auf die Dauer leider keinen Spaß macht.

Fahre im Normalfall Touren zwischen 30 und 60km mit 500 bis 1200 hm pro Tour; am liebsten auf Wald- und Forstwegen; Singletrails sind auch willkommen so lange sie nicht total verblockt sind; Straße fahre ich nicht so gerne; kann aber definitiv auch mal dabei sein, wenns nötig ist.*

Vielleicht finden sich auf diesem Weg Leute, die das selbe Interesse haben​


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2021)

wenn jemand am 28.11. noch nix vor hat: 

Querfeldeinrennen des RSC Fürth e.V. 
Offene Bayerische Meisterschaft

im Fürther Stadtwald, Start/Ziel am Wildschweingehege/Hotel Forsthaus.






						rad-net.de -
					






					www.rad-net.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arthur80 (13. November 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn jemand am 28.11. noch nix vor hat:
> 
> Querfeldeinrennen des RSC Fürth e.V.
> Offene Bayerische Meisterschaft
> ...


Hallo reo,
Gibt es Rahmenprogramm?
Unser Sohn würde gerne mitmachen, ist aber U10 und ich denke bei der U13 geht es für ihn zu sehr zur Sache.
Ciao, Arthur


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2021)

arthur80 schrieb:


> Gibt es Rahmenprogramm?
> Unser Sohn würde gerne mitmachen, ist aber U10 und ich denke bei der U13 geht es für ihn zu sehr zur Sache.



keine Ahnung. Vermutung wegen Corona: nein. Und auch vor vielen Jahren als das noch jeden Winter stattfand: es gab nen Glühwein/Kaffee/Lebkucken/3imWeckla-Verkauf, sonst nix.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn jemand am 28.11. noch nix vor hat:
> 
> Querfeldeinrennen des RSC Fürth e.V.
> Offene Bayerische Meisterschaft
> ...


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (26. November 2021)

Danke für die Meldung, @reo-fahrer


----------



## Squealer (21. Dezember 2021)

Heya miteinander!

Eure Unterstützung ist gefragt! 
Wir, also die DIMB Nürnberg-Fürth sind im Finale des Trailbau-Wettbewerbs von der MTB-Schule "Rock My Trail". Wir können 1000 Euro für den Trailbau am Schmausenbuck gewinnen und damit z.B. eine ordentliche Beschilderung das Schmausenbucktrails ermöglichen. 

Mit einem Klick auf das Video unterstützt ihr uns, da das Video mit den meisten Klicks gewinnt!

Nehmt euch daher bitte ganz kurz Zeit das Video aufzurufen. Es geht um unser Aller Zukunft in den heimischen Wäldern und unser gemeinsames Ziel: Legal, vielseitig, sicher und vor allem mit Spaß auf unseren Bikes in unseren Wäldern unterwegs zu sein.  

No Dig, No Ride!

Hang loose, Dennis


----------



## Achtzig (21. Dezember 2021)

Vorletzter im Moment. Da brauchts noch ne Menge Klicks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Heya miteinander!
> 
> Eure Unterstützung ist gefragt!
> Wir, also die DIMB Nürnberg-Fürth sind im Finale des Trailbau-Wettbewerbs von der MTB-Schule "Rock My Trail". Wir können 1000 Euro für den Trailbau am Schmausenbuck gewinnen und damit z.B. eine ordentliche Beschilderung das Schmausenbucktrails ermöglichen.
> ...


Ich lass das einfach in der Arbeit ein paar Mal nebenbei stumm laufen   

Aber wenn 100 DIMBler aus der Region nen 10er geben, sind auch 1000€ beisammen. Damit hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem. Die Vögel von der Kirche schicken ja auch gerne noch nen Überweisungsträger zur lokalen Verwendung.


----------



## Squealer (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke darum gehts auch gar nicht. Klar, 1000 Euro hat man schnell irgendwie zusammen. Aber es geht ja darum am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, weil es grad sehr gut passt (dadurch wird auch das Projekt weiter bekannt gemacht). Zumal einige DIMB-Mitglieder ja schon durch MitgliedsBeiträge und Ihre Arbeitskraft einiges investieren. Da ist es natürlich schön wenn man dann mit der geleisteten Arbeit auch noch einen Wettbewerb gewinnt.
Zudem ist das was am Buck passiert in der Größenordnung und Konzeption sehr besonders und schon fast ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Leider kann man jedoch weder die monetäre noch tatkräftige Unterstützung von allen erwarten. Einen CLICK bekommt hoffentlich jeder noch hin


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2022)

Ist jemand ab 1200 uhr am stb unterwegs?


----------



## scratch_a (12. Februar 2022)

Mhhh...hätten es für morgen angepeilt 🤔


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhhh...hätten es für morgen angepeilt 🤔


Morgen were auch ok.
Wann?


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2022)

Dann geh mer heute wandern


----------



## scratch_a (12. Februar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Morgen were auch ok.
> Wann?



Sind da flexibel...10e?


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2022)

10.30 uhr bitte bitte


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2022)

Wenn ihr so lieb bitte bitte sagt.   - Klar, ist für uns genauso in Ordnung. Wnn es euch noch lieber ist, von uns aus auch 11... Wie @scratch_a  schon schrieb - wir sind flexibel....


----------



## alex220 (12. Februar 2022)

Ähhhhm was ? 🙈😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so lieb bitte bitte sagt.   - Klar, ist für uns genauso in Ordnung. Wnn es euch noch lieber ist, von uns aus auch 11... Wie @scratch_a  schon schrieb - wir sind flexibel....


10.30 Uhr passt, ob Martina mitkommt, entscheidet sie erst morgen früh.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Februar 2022)

Ok passt 
Und was ist mit @HTWolfi? Morgen wird bestes Schönwetterfahrerwetter


----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2022)

Hört auf mich zu ärgern. Ich schaffe es morgen nicht …


----------



## Crashes (4. März 2022)

Servus. Großer und schwerer MTB Fahrer (36J) bisher mit EBike, jetzt zusätzlich auch mit normalem Bike unterwegs, suche paar gleich Gesinnte zum regelmäßigen Fahren nach Feierabend und am Wochenende. Wohne im Bereich Burgfarnbach Fürther Stadtwald bin aber auch mit dem Fahrradträger mobil.
Geht mir drum Kondition aufzubauen, nicht mehr alleine zu fahren, besser auf Trails unterwegs zu sein und eben auch mehr zu fahren.

Will mehr fahren und die Kumpels haben laufend andere Ausreden.


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2022)

@Milan0 alles gute nachträglich 🤙🤙


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2022)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Milan0 alles gute nachträglich 🤙🤙


Danke. Dir auch alles gute


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2022)

Thx


----------



## michik (21. April 2022)

Hey ihr Lieben
Nach gefühlt 100 Jahren melde ich mich aus der Versenkung 
Wer hat Lust *morgen Nachmittag* Buck und Stb zu fahren? Gerne techisch aber eher rollbar als versetzen und sowas (habe Klicks montiert). Ballern tut auch gut 

LG aus Richtung Moritzberg
Michi


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte fragen, ob es in Nürnberg jemanden gibt, der mir (162cm klein, 76cm Schrittlänge) sein Gravelbike mal zeigen und mich evtl probefahren lassen könnte. Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken, mir für den Arbeitsweg (30km einfach) ein Gravelbike (oder so) zuzulegen, hab aber noch nie auf einem gesessen und hab keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich das ist, was ich will. Deshalb hilft mir ne Probefahrt vielleicht/hoffentlich bei meiner Entscheidung oder Suche.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (18. September 2022)

Mol schaua, da etz mei Klaner eigentlich a mitfahrn bzw mitspieln kann (zumindest des leichte zeich), evtl. kumm ich den Winter a a mol widda in die Nembercha Gegnd...
@stroker @lowfat @HTWolfi @S P @0815p @RolandMC und die annern natürlich a...
Evtl. breng ma ja irgendwann mal a Spielrundn zam


----------



## Milan0 (18. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte fragen, ob es in Nürnberg jemanden gibt, der mir (162cm klein, 76cm Schrittlänge) sein Gravelbike mal zeigen und mich evtl probefahren lassen könnte. Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken, mir für den Arbeitsweg (30km einfach) ein Gravelbike (oder so) zuzulegen, hab aber noch nie auf einem gesessen und hab keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich das ist, was ich will. Deshalb hilft mir ne Probefahrt vielleicht/hoffentlich bei meiner Entscheidung oder Suche.
> LG


Noch aktuell?


Seppl- schrieb:


> huhu, Frau hat entschieden dass ihr Trek geht! Basis ein Roscoe hier aus dem Rudel mit syncros Carbon Gabel, 1x12 lenkerendschalthebel Sram Shimano Mix, ritchey Cockpit, custom LRS, weng Gold etc. Rahmen ist ein S
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1547163Anhang anzeigen 1547164


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Noch aktuell?


Nope, bin versorgt. Aber danke.


----------

